# Dota 2



## Sarath (Apr 21, 2012)

DOTA 2​
by Valve​


DOTA 2 is being developed by Valve in conjunction with ICEFROG the current author of the Dota custom maps for Warcraft 3.

It is seen by Dota players as a direct upgrade over the existing Dota game. However being in closed Beta, it is yet to be seen if it lives up to expectations.

Official Blog: Dota 2


Created a new guide for new players:

Begginers Guide to Dota 2  
​

Let the Battle begin!


----------



## Sarath (Apr 21, 2012)

To enter your name in the players list below, use this form:

*docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArXEX7L5lfx1dDl2Z3RrTi01bkJyZFdnRUxhU1RZcXc

( Kindly do not tamper with other listings; the spreadsheet below is a copy to which I will be copying the entries to prevent malice )




<>
<>
<>​*Facebook community:*
*www.facebook.com/groups/532301320126975/

*Steam Community:* 
Steam Community :: Group :: Dota 2 Indian​
Note: Dota 2 name means the ingame name you are currently using (you can change this name any time you want)


People verified from the below list will be able to join the communities since they are closed and moderated

[GS]0ArXEX7L5lfx1dENKUnFlM0J6Vi05cVdGOXlUNFJKVlE[/GS]

It might take a day or more to see your name in the above list based on how active I am (I am lazy so...  )


----------



## nims11 (Apr 21, 2012)

DoTA 2 = DoTA + HoN/LoL
Haven't played much since got hands on it (Thanks to Desmond_David  ), but here are my impressions. Visual changes are good. It is feels good seeing your favorite hero and its skills in a visually better form. Also Mouse Movement is smoother. I don't like the new creeps though (Roshan too looks lame ).
I have a mixed view on the new shop system. Good thing is that all the shops in the base are under one main shop, you don't have to individually buy recipe items, and you can (sort of) remember items you will purchase later.
What i hate about the shop system is the recommended item section for your hero. Although this can be good in some cases, i feel it will discourage players from trying out new and situational item builds for their heroes. Regarding the gameplay, i am still to get the feel of it as i haven't played much of real matches.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Apr 21, 2012)

Dota 2 is officialy confirmed be free-to-play


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2012)

RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> Dota 2 is officialy confirmed be free-to-play



or pay-2-win


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

From today's game....getting better:
*img835.imageshack.us/img835/9090/2012042300001.jpg

Also, I still have two more copies of Dota 2, if anyone interested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

The only thing I really hate about Dota 2 is the shop system. It's confusing , compared to LoL


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

Not so confusing, once you get to know it. But, confusing nevertheless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_



Faun said:


> or pay-2-win



Probably pay for hats. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 24, 2012)

finally got it to work...cant wait..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2012)

Let me know when you play.


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 24, 2012)

can you PM me the password for private games?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2012)

Only the one who hosts can give you that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Have you all installed Dota2 yet?

My opinion about looks:
Good changes (compared to Dota1):
-Leviathan
-Ancient Apparition
-"All female heroes"
-Void
-Morphling
-Zeus
-Night Stalker
-Bane
-Lycan
-Tiny
-Doom
-Clockwerk
-Pugna
-Harbinger
-Alchemist

Bad changes:
-Viper
-Juggernaut
-Sven
-Earthshaker
-Razer
-Lich
-Storm spirit
-Shadow Fiend
-Rhasta
-Sacred Warrior
-Blood Seeker

No significant change:
-Sniper
-Puck
-Enigma
-Mercurial
-Pudge
-Traxex
-Axe
-Necrolyte
-Dazzle
-Leshrac
-Voljin

This list is not complete, feel free to post more.

*Update*:
Check this **** out:



> “So, in practice, a really likable person in our community should get Dota 2 for free, because of past behaviour in Team Fortress 2. Now, a real jerk that annoys everyone, they can still play, but a game is full price and they have to pay an extra hundred dollars if they want voice.”


-Gabe Newell on the pricing policy of Dota2. Source


----------



## nims11 (Apr 25, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> -"All female heroes"



yeah lina especially!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2012)

nims11 said:


> yeah lina especially!



and Mirana.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2012)

WTF...I've given Dota2 to so many of you, yet no activity? What a waste! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarath (Apr 28, 2012)

I've been barred from using my PC indefinitely. I clocked 8hours of Dota each day for the past 2 months. I searched for the key a lot. Finally got it thanks to you. But I had only a day or two more to spare to play. Unfortunately can't play anymore until a few months later. 

Irony.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2012)

Why so?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 30, 2012)

Exams and sheet. Will have to slog for a month or two now. But then I will try getting keys for my friends, around 5 more, who will play Dota 2 for sure. That way we can kick mule. 

The shop is confusing as hell in the beginning.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2012)

If u have some keys please send me


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2012)

Did I not send you?

Sorry if I didn't..will send you if I get more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

From todays game: Getting even better:

*i.imgur.com/cszqf.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarath (Apr 30, 2012)

wow...zero deaths. the other team looks sad...


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2012)

Probably that's why... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_



Sarath said:


> Exams and sheet. Will have to slog for a month or two now. But then I will try getting keys for my friends, around 5 more, who will play Dota 2 for sure. That way we can kick mule.
> 
> The shop is confusing as hell in the beginning.



Yup, it is, but you can purchase stuff without having to shift your focus to the base. Also, the shop now shows a tree like structure of what can be made from an item or what items constitute a recipe and allows you to buy it there itself without having to browse around for the individual items. Also, you can set items as quick buy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (May 1, 2012)

axe vs dps heroes, no wonder you won 
and bloodseeker... lol. he cant even stand in front of axe xD one ulti, and boom, dead.

not a single pusher, except for razor.
and teddy bear 
one of my fav heroes.


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2012)

Guys i guess dota 2 might be a free game?


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Guys i guess dota 2 might be a free game?



Yes, it will be. Read the previous posts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2012)

^^ Woops mistake dint see that.
Anyways i could never learn to play dota .When ever i joint.People would say leave.You dont know to play.So could never learn.Just know little.


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Woops mistake dint see that.
> Anyways i could never learn to play dota .When ever i joint.People would say leave.You dont know to play.So could never learn.Just know little.



Don't lose heart. People used to tell me as well, but you won't learn unless you play. I am still not so good, but now people don't tell me anything.

Anyway, here's from one of today's match:

*i.imgur.com/1kLBf.jpg

Tried to get all last hits on the enemy heroes. Would lurk around for a gank, wait for the right moment and then Blink strike the ones who are low on health followed by a coupla back stabs to finish em off.



doomgiver said:


> axe vs dps heroes, no wonder you won
> and bloodseeker... lol. he cant even stand in front of axe xD one ulti, and boom, dead.
> 
> not a single pusher, except for razor.
> ...



Actually, Ursa and Juggernaut were noobs. Killed them both on 1-2 levels. Bara was no challenge either.


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Don't lose heart. People used to tell me as well, but you won't learn unless you play. I am still not so good, but now people don't tell me anything.



Very few People would allow me to enter the match.
Well,cause i actually never could kill a person easily.And would always end up dying


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Very few People would allow me to enter the match.
> Well,cause i actually never could kill a person easily.And would always end up dying



Your primary aim should be to survive and not kill. Keep some points in mind (I am not a very good player, perhaps someone can give you better points):

-Stock up on Tangos and Potions start game.
-Take a ranged hero and keep your distance from the action. Don't be all "Leeroy Jenkins". If your health is low, retreat, eat a couple tangos/potions and return. Try not to retreat to the fountain too often.
-Pair up with a hero who is a good tank or a good stunner (Tank will gather all attention, allowing you to take potshots at the enemy. Stunners can stun the enemy allowing you to take them down together.)
-Do not go in alone, always have backup, either of creeps or a fellow teammates. If you go alone, you will become a easy meal for gankers.
-Hug towers if you do not have cover.
-Keep an eye on the map. Look to the map every 5-6 seconds and observe the positions of all units, especially enemies.
-Keep and eye out for teammates calling out "Miss". That means that the enemy hero from that lane is MIA and could be moving towards another lane (or towards you for a gank). So, be careful. In such a case, if you have no cover, hug a tower immediately.
-Do not die, if you die, your team will become weaker, hence becoming a decisive factor in you losing. That's why your teammates go mad when you die.
-Play defensively. Try to farm often (with cover, of course) and level up. Undertake something dangerous only when you are strong enough.

BTW, what hero you usually play with? and what's your inventory?


----------



## nims11 (May 2, 2012)

A sad game .
thanks to the leaver, it was 4v5
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/4885/2012050200001.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Your primary aim should be to survive and not kill. Keep some points in mind (I am not a very good player, perhaps someone can give you better points):
> 
> -Stock up on Tangos and Potions start game.
> -Take a ranged hero and keep your distance from the action. Don't be all "Leeroy Jenkins". If your health is low, retreat, eat a couple tangos/potions and return. Try not to retreat to the fountain too often.
> ...



Very informative thanks.
Since i was a newbie i used to play with Razor.Now i dont have warcraft :/.
Inventory i had tango berry,potion and some one or two items


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2012)

I'd recommend you start with Sniper, since he has the longest range than any hero (can attack towers from out of the towers range, when the appropriate skill is maxed). So, max the range skill and take out enemies from a distance, without getting intimately involved in the action.

Make Lothar's Edge to escape from sticky situations.


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

Will do once i get dota 2 invitation


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2012)

You can practice in normal dota till then.


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

^^ Dont have warcraft  now


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2012)

Cafes 

Today's game:
*i.imgur.com/bia29.jpg

Chose Riki again, looks like we are made for each other. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (May 2, 2012)

lol, a team custom made for ganking xD
4 heroes that can strike out of nowhere.

also, waht is shadow demon? nevermore?

also, i hate it that they have changed hero names


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2012)

Hero names are not changed, if you read the lore, their names are written there.

Also, Shadow demon is not nevermore. Shadow Demon was introduced in Dota 6.72, I think. Hence, incorporated into Dota 2. He's a very good at early game harassment.

Also, not many hero names have been changed. From what I have noticed:

Obsidian Destroyer = Outworld Destroyer.
King Leoric = King Ostarion

That's about it.

From todays game, featuring Harsha.
*i.imgur.com/GtXVj.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ydalmia (May 4, 2012)

Never played DoTA much, is it much different from LoL? I heard it is a lot more punishing for newer players, which would you prefer?


----------



## doomgiver (May 4, 2012)

wow, never seen such even teams before xD


----------



## kamikaz (May 4, 2012)

umm anyone with dota 2 beta keys ?


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2012)

ydalmia said:


> Never played DoTA much, is it much different from LoL? I heard it is a lot more punishing for newer players, which would you prefer?



Never played LOL, so cannot draw any differences, but from what I hear Dota indeed is challenging. But the gameplay mechanics are almost the same so any LOL or HoN players should feel at home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_



kamikaz said:


> umm anyone with dota 2 beta keys ?



Sorry, gave away all that I had. Will post here if I get more. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kamikaz (May 4, 2012)

Hon is more closer to dota than lol..Lol well has anime like animation..and it has other complicated stuff..i played once..its not as fun as dota or hon..

and yeah wish i got one..!


----------



## doomgiver (May 5, 2012)

AAAARGHHH!!!
400 mb update.
fuuuu....VALVe


----------



## nims11 (May 5, 2012)

^^ just finished the update. Very annoying indeed!


----------



## Desmond (May 5, 2012)

nims11 said:


> ^^ just finished the update. Very annoying indeed!





doomgiver said:


> AAAARGHHH!!!
> 400 mb update.
> fuuuu....VALVe



Someone's gotta tell Valve about this.

BTW, Phantom Lancer has been added this update.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (May 6, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> BTW, Phantom Lancer has been added this update.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



raep time starts.... NOW.


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> raep time starts.... NOW.



Tried playing with him yesterday. Got my @$$ handed back to me. Couldn't really handle it with PL. Any suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (May 6, 2012)

if he is farmed, like, he a has a butterfly and a radiance, you are dead. add to it a skadi, he is unstoppable.

PL is powerful coz of images and mana, take them away, and he is your average agi. hero.

wait, you want tips to play with him??

early game : survive, get last hits
mid game : start ganking, this is your time.
late game : own everything.

early on, get phase boots, or power treads. try to get items thta increase stats, so that your images are buffed.

first item, pick between vladmir offering, mekansm, drum of endurance
2nd item is diffusal blade/butterfly/SnY (or any item that increases atk speed, or just buy a hyperstone)
3rd item is survival/catching up with running foes.

dont go by the crap at the dota2 wiki, if you are 2-3 levels abouve opponents, go straight to skadi, and forget about diffusal/SnY

skillz :
 Spirit Lance
 Juxtapose
 Doppelwalk
 Spirit Lance
 Juxtapose
 Spirit Lance
 Spirit Lance
 Doppelwalk
>whatever
 Stats

only level Phantom Edge after you get DPS/attack speed items.
spirit walk and juxtapose are your main skills.
use doppelwalk only for running away.

also, do this trick :
run directly away from enemy. use doppelwalk. as soon as illusion appears, run away in a DIFFERENT DIRECTION, and move the illusion a bit, so that it looks genuine.

use spirit lance for initiation, and to catch opponents. it is NOT your main skill, and you cant spam it unless you get mana items (like eul or something)

your endgame items should be : 
skadi/diffual/SnY
butterfly
assault cuirass (yay! tanks!)
khadgar pipe (no more nukes)
phase boots
MoM or any lifesteal item, i prefer MoM.

go for survival items first, then an attack item, then a support item, then a dps item.
you really dont need dps, as your images can do the job, but if you ant farm a butterfly, just get a hyperstone, it'll do the job.

Phantom Lancer Build Guide DOTA 2: Nothing Can Stop Our March: Phantom Lancer
more info

EDIT:
i played tidehunter today 
effin' nerf'd 
no more anchor smash


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> if he is farmed, like, he a has a butterfly and a radiance, you are dead. add to it a skadi, he is unstoppable.
> 
> PL is powerful coz of images and mana, take them away, and he is your average agi. hero.
> 
> ...



Thanks...will try out today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2012)

more defeats today.
slardar, lycan, tiny.

slardar got raped by axe and a uber-fed dark seer
with lycan, it was 3 vs 5, with 2 of our team afk.
poor tiny, i picked a random match, and the other team got all stunners (ES + dazzle + doombringer + silencer + someone)

this is really bad luck/skill on my part


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

Well, s*** happens. What did you take?

Tell me when you play, perhaps we'll party together. I play after work appx 6:30 PM.

Try to post a screenshot.


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2012)

i cant play any more, not until a month. exams now. sunday was the last match.


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

When your exams ending?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 8, 2012)

ydalmia said:


> Never played DoTA much, is it much different from LoL? I heard it is a lot more punishing for newer players, which would you prefer?



Compared to LoL , DOTA is more hardcore. LoL players will take time to adjust to DOTA but a totally new player might be scared off outright by DOTA. 

Personally, I prefer LoL due to it's different gameplay mechanics. A lot of people reject LoL on the basis of graphics alone which is sad.

I do play Dota 2 from time to time , its always good to have a slightly different experience from LoL.


----------



## kamikaz (May 8, 2012)

anyhelp with dota keys ? anyone..! so wanna play it


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2012)

kamikaz said:


> anyhelp with dota keys ? anyone..! so wanna play it



I have not received anymore so far. Will post here if I get more.


----------



## fun2sh (May 8, 2012)

I dont like dota 2. Graphics is so confusing. cant tell in gank wat is happening. nothing is visble with all those details graphics.

How r u liking the graphics? Dota graphics is simple. I was so excited to play dota 2. but after getting key, i hav just played 2 game, in last 5 months.


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2012)

What do you mean by confusing? I can understand the action pretty well, I don't feel any different while playing Dota 2. I you are saying that the graphics are not detailed, you can adjust the same in the options. I admit that the shop system can be a little confusing for first time players (to Dota2), but if you know the recipes, it is not so confusing.

You probably need a little more exposure (practice) to Dota2. Tell when you play, perhaps we can party together. I play after office about 6:30 PM onwards.


----------



## fun2sh (May 8, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What do you mean by confusing? I can understand the action pretty well, I don't feel any different while playing Dota 2. I you are saying that the graphics are not detailed, you can adjust the same in the options. I admit that the shop system can be a little confusing for first time players (to Dota2), but if you know the recipes, it is not so confusing.
> 
> You probably need a little more exposure (practice) to Dota2. Tell when you play, perhaps we can party together. I play after office about 6:30 PM onwards.



May be but i feel graphics are too confusing for Dota gameplay. maybe i need more exposure as i hav just played 2 games


----------



## ydalmia (May 8, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Compared to LoL , DOTA is more hardcore. LoL players will take time to adjust to DOTA but a totally new player might be scared off outright by DOTA.
> 
> Personally, I prefer LoL due to it's different gameplay mechanics. A lot of people reject LoL on the basis of graphics alone which is sad.
> 
> I do play Dota 2 from time to time , its always good to have a slightly different experience from LoL.



What is the intimidating part? I can see that some heroes in DOTA would be hard to master. Are the strategies/gameplay involved vastly different?

And also, it would be awesome if someone can throw an invite my way so I can check the game out myself!


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2012)

Sure, but I am out of invites at the moment. Had 7 a couple of weeks back. There is nothing intimidating about Dota, if you go along a proper learning curve. If you still want to try it out, you can play the Dota on Warcraft via Garena/Battle.net.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kamikaz (May 9, 2012)

i got an invite ...i just got lucky..! though i wont be plying much as of now..i will add you guyz

my id is l30ric btw


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2012)

My SteamID in my sig, send me a req.


----------



## kamikaz (May 9, 2012)

i played.but unlike dota things arent that clear..i should get used to it may be..and my bsnl broadband and old pc wasnt helping either .i need some time to get used to it..need tweak stuff etc...sadly i have  to return to my well study place...where i can play gah..!!!


----------



## ydalmia (May 9, 2012)

kamikaz said:


> i got an invite ...i just got lucky..! though i wont be plying much as of now..i will add you guyz
> 
> my id is l30ric btw




Can you be kind enough to throw an invite my way please?


My steam ID is: ydalmia.


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2012)

Only defeats today. Tried practicing Phantom Lancer today whole day, still got beaten. I am a little rusty with that last hitting creeps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 11, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Only defeats today. Tried practicing Phantom Lancer today whole day, still got beaten. I am a little rusty with that last hitting creeps.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Have you tried Shadow Shaman? He's a good pusher.


----------



## doomgiver (May 11, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Have you tried Shadow Shaman? He's a good pusher.



actually, he is a support type, and a damn good one (i'd like to know how he would be a pusher :/ ) . now compare him to pit lord with a battlefury. no competition


oh yeah, learnt a a new trick yesterday
you can makeparties of 5 ppl, and compete aainst other parties.

lets make a party today, 5 tdf members. i can play a bit over the weekend.


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2012)

I knew it for sometime, but never found everyone online at once. Lets decide the time and meet up, how about 10pm?

Encountered a Omniknight/Viper combo yesterday. Breaking them is pretty tough. Any ideas?


----------



## doomgiver (May 12, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I knew it for sometime, but never found everyone online at once. Lets decide the time and meet up, how about 10pm?
> 
> Encountered a Omniknight/Viper combo yesterday. Breaking them is pretty tough. Any ideas?



try viper, veno and sniper on one team. along with windrunner and that bear guy (forget his name, syllabear or something)

this is why i hate allpick. SD or RD is much better. i prefer SD. in allpick, just choose a rapist carry, like sniper, drow, or viper. its gg for the other team.


----------



## nims11 (May 12, 2012)

yeah its syllabear, his 2700HP spirit bear is a PITA when he is given the right items.


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2012)

All come on Steam. Me and Doom playing now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Today's match featuring Doomgiver.
*i.imgur.com/LUKWY.jpg

...and later one of the longest matches I played so far:
*i.imgur.com/r79Px.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2012)

anyone got a key


----------



## doomgiver (May 13, 2012)

DM, i have a tip : dont try to kill the other guy in the beginning, unless he is far away from tower, and is at less than 1/2 hp.

also, axe is better built without battle hunger, if there are no stun/slow heroes around
hunger is best used in 2vs2 lane, when you have  a powerful lance control hero with you, like zeus, or veno, or viper. 
also, use BH just as the creep wave ends, so that he will take damage till the new wave comes.

for 1v1 lane axe, i'd do one level of dbl helix, the 1st power and BH, with preference to 1st power(its your only "stun/disable", keep it handy)
just have a tango and 2 poor man shields on hand. (upgrade to vanguard and sell them later)

if you think you can harass better with BH, be my guest, but please do have a shield or two at hand, it blocks most of the damage by creeps, and allows the counter helix to proc more often.

in that broodmother game, ****ing failtel got DC'd 2 times. and even tho my pings were ~100, i was getting stuttering, and lag spikes of 1-2 seconds. sorry for those games, i couldnt play them.


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I like to play aggressive and get so focussed that I forget about self preservation sometimes. Suicidal tendencies .

Don't be sorry for that other game. Connections can be a bi*ch sometimes, even I was getting pings of 900-1000 today. We'll play when it gets better (or after your exams).


----------



## kamikaz (May 14, 2012)

who needs a key first to pm me will get it..


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2012)

Ohh...someone has finally got keys. Welcome aboard.


----------



## doomgiver (May 15, 2012)

i've almost given up on first bloods, waaay too risky.
i'd rather underlevel that guy by last hitting and denying than trying to get a kill.

^^ aaaah!!! fresh meaaat!!!!
gotta play pudge once more.


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2012)

Tried Invoker the other day. Took sometime getting used to, but he's got some cool powers. My favorite so far is Cold Snap.


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

kamikaz said:


> who needs a key first to pm me will get it..



Me i need


----------



## kamikaz (May 15, 2012)

gave it to serpent hope it works

if i get more ill share definitely...for the others who pmed..better luck next time..


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

I got a dota key how do i use it 
Thanks Kamikaz .
Might be playing dota 2 in 2/3 days.
Anyone here will do training  ?


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2012)

Read guides. There are some at Official DotA Website. It is basically about regular DOTA, but the mechanics are more or less the same for Dota2.

PS: The shop system can be a *****. Might take some getting used to.


----------



## lordirecto (May 16, 2012)

I hope Dota 2 will be buyable from flipkart.com


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2012)

I don't think so. It'll probably only be on Steam. But cannot say for certain till it is released.


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

lordirecto said:


> I hope Dota 2 will be buyable from flipkart.com



Dota 2.Is F2P.Its around 3.5 gb so you can download it within 2/4 days


----------



## kamikaz (May 16, 2012)

dota 2 is closed beta atm..you need an invite..to play..its around 2.1gb to download
and if you havent played yet..i suggest playing dota 1 on garena..for a while..the fellow people are not exactly friendly but more like abusive..
HIndi aint ma native language..but now i think i pretty much know all the abusive words in hindi..
i suggest you start with skeleton king...pretty much a no nonsense hero..
if you are are good at rpg and rts genre..you might be able to gobble up the info..and become a good player
i have been playing for a year n half and still reached just about average..
btw who all are playing dota here..
my id on garena is kool_king

my laptop is pretty old and thankfully dota is playable..and im on garena almost all day,.
though im not supposed to be


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

are there indian servers in DOTA 2?


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Dota 2.Is F2P.Its around 3.5 gb so you can download it within 2/4 days



I am not so certain about that. Their F2P scheme seems a little fishy.



kamikaz said:


> dota 2 is closed beta atm..you need an invite..to play..its around 2.1gb to download
> and if you havent played yet..i suggest playing dota 1 on garena..for a while..the fellow people are not exactly friendly but more like abusive..
> HIndi aint ma native language..but now i think i pretty much know all the abusive words in hindi..
> i suggest you start with skeleton king...pretty much a no nonsense hero..
> ...



I'd not recommend Skeleton King to a newb. I'd suggest to start with Sniper, keep distance and take pot-shots. This way, you can learn without getting into the thick of the action. Then when you understand what's going on, then move on to another hero. I'd recommend Trax as the next hero though.


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

For starters Razor is best


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2012)

The new Razor is extremely nerfed. The older one was imba, having the fastest attack speed than any hero in the game.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

Guys seriously whats IMBA?
People used to abuse me with imba when i always died


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2012)

Imba=Imbalance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (May 17, 2012)

kamikaz said:


> dota 2 is closed beta atm..you need an invite..to play..its around 2.1gb to download
> and if you havent played yet..i suggest playing dota 1 on garena..for a while..the fellow people are not exactly friendly but more like abusive..
> HIndi aint ma native language..but now i think i pretty much know all the abusive words in hindi..
> i suggest you start with skeleton king...pretty much a no nonsense hero..
> ...


^^ most people are ok, if you dont provoke them (i, for one, will rage and troll you out of your life, if you annoy me, ask Conquisidator, who ragequit due to my insults)
go for ranged heroes, when new. DONT strt with melees, else you will die a lot of times.
these heroes are good :
sniper  (longest range)
drow ranger (perma-slow, only one activated ability)
venomancer(easy to defend with)
viper(very good at surviving early-midgame)



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I'd not recommend Skeleton King to a newb. I'd suggest to start with Sniper, keep distance and take pot-shots. This way, you can learn without getting into the thick of the action. Then when you understand what's going on, then move on to another hero. I'd recommend Trax as the next hero though.


+1



serpent16 said:


> For starters Razor is best





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The new Razor is extremely nerfed. The older one was imba, having the fastest attack speed than any hero in the game.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


same here.
and the new razor needs timing and placement too. coz static current wont work, unless you stick close to the other guy .

a tale :
huskar found a lone razor farming. he decides to jump in too. uses ulti, starts burning spear, and healing. razor just put on static current, and turns on ulti, and starts running. huskar runs after him, oblivious to his steadily decreasing damage. as soon as static current finishes, razor turns around, and gives huskar a few solid whacks. poor huskar dies, and razor gets away with 300 hp remaining.

moral of the story : DONT let static current touch you, or make sure that you run in unpredictable directions when under static current.


----------



## Desmond (May 18, 2012)

Another update. Treant Protector added.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (May 19, 2012)

oh wow, someone , pick lich!! i wanna see them kick ass together.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2012)

Living armour + Ice Armour. That'd be interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harshatiyya (May 19, 2012)

how bout. we ppl from tdf come together and play a match in the evening?


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2012)

Why wasnt? Dota 2 made by blizzard?



harshatiyya said:


> how bout. we ppl from tdf come together and play a match in the evening?



Today?ill see  Please have mercy on me but


----------



## doomgiver (May 19, 2012)

Do it, im free!!!


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2012)

1)Had a match with some indo guys me,harsha,3 0f them vs bots.(Epic Fail-we lost)
2nd match was fun harsha blocked the enemy creep spawner


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2012)

Why not try to organize a TDF Dota tournament? If we can only get 10 guys to agree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2012)

dota 2 today at 10 AM?


----------



## harshatiyya (May 20, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/3OexZ.jpg

had fun yesterday. with doomgiver and deathmetal


----------



## doomgiver (May 20, 2012)

lol, i was running around with just a scepter and a meka 
next time, i'll make a shiva's or assault cuirass.

great game, harsha, i thought you said you were new 

also, eul's can be used as an item on an enemy hero, it'll make him spin up in the air for 2 seconds. it can also be used upon yourself.


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> *i.imgur.com/3OexZ.jpg
> 
> had fun yesterday. with doomgiver and deathmetal



I am not there


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2012)

doomgiver add me on steam


----------



## harshatiyya (May 21, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am not there




i am talking bout the whole session.. u are in the previous game where i played sniper.


----------



## doomgiver (May 21, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> doomgiver add me on steam



sure.
whats your steam? mine is in my sig.

also, that Invincible guy is pretty cool, he always randoms.


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> i am talking bout the whole session.. u are in the previous game where i played sniper.



Oh yeah...I was Ursa I think. As doom calls him...Teddy bear 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Oh yeah...I was Ursa I think. As doom calls him...Teddy bear
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



fuzzywuzzy, teddyursa.
oh man, i had so much fun with him in the hostel.

i once bragged that i could take down any hero in 1vs1.
a senior accepted and took sniper.
totally underlevelled and underfarmed me.
by the time i finished my vanguard and blink dagger, he'd made a skadi and was working on a satanic.

managed to get a few kills, but by the time i could properly farm up, he'd taken out all my towers, and had mega creeps.

lesson : GANK with teddy as soon as you hit lvl 6. dont farm, dont jungle. gank and kill.

my best killing spree was 21 consecutive kills against humans and 52 against bots.


----------



## harshatiyya (May 22, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> fuzzywuzzy, teddyursa.
> oh man, i had so much fun with him in the hostel.
> 
> i once bragged that i could take down any hero in 1vs1.
> ...



dat was impressive.. i always try to harass as much as i can since the start.. after lvl 6 ganking should be done.


----------



## nims11 (May 22, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> fuzzywuzzy, teddyursa.
> oh man, i had so much fun with him in the hostel.
> 
> i once bragged that i could take down any hero in 1vs1.
> ...



i too have some of my best killing sprees with ursa in my hostel. I remember one such match when we were playing mixed with few seniors. I took ursa, and was killing heroes midgame like creeps, only abaddon giving me a hard time. Then after completing the heart, ursa was invincible. Also i love ursa for its roshan raping abilities. killed roshan three times alone in that match.


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

nims11 said:


> i too have some of my best killing sprees with ursa in my hostel. I remember one such match when we were playing mixed with few seniors. I took ursa, and was killing heroes midgame like creeps, only abaddon giving me a hard time. Then after completing the heart, ursa was invincible. Also i love ursa for its roshan raping abilities. killed roshan three times alone in that match.



nothing like hearing others rage after using up the aegis to come back from death.


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2012)

If you have Aegis, does your death count? I never take Aegis, so I have no idea.


----------



## nims11 (May 22, 2012)

no it doesn't count.


----------



## harshatiyya (May 22, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> nothing like hearing others rage after using up the aegis to come back from death.




oh. dat is why u are mad bout aiges when i took it for my sniper.


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

well, i had more killing potential than you. and you had escape mechanisms.
the aegis is usually given to the carry.

it'd have been a huge shock to the other team, if they had emptied all their spells into me, and then i'd have come back to life and killed them again.

yeah, that was in bad taste, you never ninja a aegis like that. imagine if a support hero pick up the aegis, its just plain silly. always communicate.


----------



## nims11 (May 22, 2012)

does roshan drop cheese in Dota2?


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2012)

yeah, he does.
you have to kill him 3 times, for him to drop it.


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2012)

Cheese?


----------



## nims11 (May 23, 2012)

restores 2500 hp and 1000 mp instantly. Dropped along with aegis after killing roshan for the third time.


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2012)

Oh...I've never killed Roshan more than once. At first I thought that you were trolling about  the cheese thing.


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Oh...I've never killed Roshan more than once. At first I thought that you were trolling about  the cheese thing.



haha!!! well, i wish we had been 
it looks so wierd, cheese dropping from roshan.

when i was in that fuzzy wuzzy game, they told me to take the cheese. i was like, wtf??!??! and started leaving. then everybody starts yelling at me for being a noob and not taking the cheese.

and im still like, lolwut, nice try.


----------



## harshatiyya (May 24, 2012)

doom and deathmetal are soo busy these days.. they have no time to play dota.. SAD


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2012)

Buddy, I am a working professional. Still, I try to play when I can.


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2012)

I did play yesterday though. Tried Nevermore for the first time. Shadowraze is a little hard to get used to, but pretty useful.


----------



## doomgiver (May 24, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> doom and deathmetal are soo busy these days.. they have no time to play dota.. SAD



1 more exam to go, then i'll be shifting houses. damnation.


----------



## harshatiyya (May 24, 2012)

come on guys.. one game dota a day keeps our skills sharp.


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2012)

I am still in office. Will be coming a little late today. Will come online if possible.


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

Dota at 8.15  ?


----------



## nims11 (May 24, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> haha!!! well, i wish we had been
> it looks so wierd, cheese dropping from roshan.
> 
> when i was in that fuzzy wuzzy game, they told me to take the cheese. i was like, wtf??!??! and started leaving. then everybody starts yelling at me for being a noob and not taking the cheese.
> ...



i never take cheese as it is quite late in the game and i have my inventory just full.


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2012)

Couldn't play for sometime since I had gone Bangalore (To see Lamb of God live). Will probably resume playing today.

*Update :* Another new update to Dota2. Massive change to the dashboard UI (and perhaps the game UI as well). Ogre Magi added.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nims11 (May 29, 2012)

^^ i hate the new picking style. it is good that i can still switch to the grid style.


----------



## ydalmia (May 30, 2012)

So I finally got a Dota 2 invite. Downloaded the Dota 2 test client and now steam is downloading the normal client all over again.. What is the difference between the two? can i play on either?

Also, do you guys play on an indian server or just use of the listed servers to play?


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2012)

There is no Indian server, also there is no option to host locally. But there pings are ok-ok in SE Asia, China servers. I sometimes play on Europe as well.

The test client is for testing new features before they are released to the normal game. I play on the normal client only.



nims11 said:


> ^^ i hate the new picking style. it is good that i can still switch to the grid style.



You can get the grid style by pressing Ctrl.

From today's game. Riki strikes again.

*i.imgur.com/x7nd9.jpg


----------



## ydalmia (Jun 1, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There is no Indian server, also there is no option to host locally. But there pings are ok-ok in SE Asia, China servers. I sometimes play on Europe as well.
> 
> The test client is for testing new features before they are released to the normal game. I play on the normal client only.
> 
> ...




Haha yeah thanks, practiced last night by playing against bots. This game is MUCH harder than every other game of it's kind out there lol. Last hitting at early levels is so hard, and once you snowball it is hard to stop you.


Played a couple of games against people today, one as sniper which ended in a disaster cuz three of our team disconnected after nerd raging and the second in which I steamrollered them xDDD, went 17/2 as drow ranger.

Also what would be the best hero to farm creeps with?


Edit:- how do I add pics to the forum? I try attaching my screencaps and it doesn't allow me! says upload failed. I tried changing the resolution of the jpeg file in paint from 1900x1200 to 1600x1200 too


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2012)

ydalmia said:


> Haha yeah thanks, practiced last night by playing against bots. This game is MUCH harder than every other game of it's kind out there lol. Last hitting at early levels is so hard, and once you snowball it is hard to stop you.
> 
> 
> Played a couple of games against people today, one as sniper which ended in a disaster cuz three of our team disconnected after nerd raging and the second in which I steamrollered them xDDD, went 17/2 as drow ranger.
> ...



i find it easier to last hit in Dota 2 than in Dota. Maybe because the graphics is more clear. my favourite hero for farming is sven. WIth its great cleave+god's strength, It can clear a creep wave in a blink.

to add pics, better upload it to imageshack and paste the link after clicking the image link.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2012)

ydalmia said:


> Haha yeah thanks, practiced last night by playing against bots. This game is MUCH harder than every other game of it's kind out there lol. Last hitting at early levels is so hard, and once you snowball it is hard to stop you.





nims11 said:


> i find it easier to last hit in Dota 2 than in Dota. Maybe because the graphics is more clear. my favourite hero for farming is sven. WIth its great cleave+god's strength, It can clear a creep wave in a blink.



Indeed. It is easier to last hit in Dota2 since the target unit gets highlighted. If you want to kick ass, take a carry hero and farm as much as possible early game (remember, you can farm neutral creeps too). With all the gold, make kickass items then pwn the game.



ydalmia said:


> Played a couple of games against people today, one as sniper which ended in a disaster cuz three of our team disconnected after nerd raging and the second in which I steamrollered them xDDD, went 17/2 as drow ranger.



Rage quitting is a *****. Yesterday, I won two successive games because the whole enemy team disconnected. There is no option to balance teams as well, I hope they add this soon. 



ydalmia said:


> Also what would be the best hero to farm creeps with?



Any high DPS hero/pushers.



ydalmia said:


> Edit:- how do I add pics to the forum? I try attaching my screencaps and it doesn't allow me! says upload failed. I tried changing the resolution of the jpeg file in paint from 1900x1200 to 1600x1200 too





nims11 said:


> to add pics, better upload it to imageshack and paste the link after clicking the image link.



I personally use imgur, but Imageshack is good as well. After uploading, you can put the URL of the image between the IMG tags.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2012)

WTF! i was downloading the new 200 MB update and then there is a stupid BSOD! now the whole 2.2 GB is getting downloaded  I just hope Dota2 runs in linux in future.


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 1, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> From today's game....getting better:
> *img835.imageshack.us/img835/9090/2012042300001.jpg
> 
> Also, I still have two more copies of Dota 2, if anyone interested.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I play dota. could you please guide me about how to get dota 2. i mean a site or location.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2012)

Try doing an integrity check first. Probably a few files got corrupted.

Update:

Dota 2 is not available using paid-for Early access. Now you can get access for $25.

Source:Get Dota 2 now using paid-for Early Access Pass | PC Gamer

I am not sure if this means that it will be F2P later or they are scrapping the whole affair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

im not buying it.

check this
'DOTA 2' confirmed as free-to-play title, launches in-game store - Gaming News - Digital Spy
it says its free


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2012)

Check their site. There is a link saying "Sign up for free invite" last time I checked. Check it out.


----------



## ydalmia (Jun 4, 2012)

some games my team gets steamrolled, other games we steam roll them! anyone has an idea on which heroes snowball well? Last game we had a fed lifestealer who could have 5v1 our team if he wanted to by the end of it!


----------



## Fog (Jun 4, 2012)

My friend gave me the key, but after DotA 1, it's SO hard. Understanding everything its so complex. Atleast they play ap not cm  If anyone plays on RGC or Garena (DotA 1) or is willing to help teach me DotA 2 buying stuff and all can you PM me?

Thanks..




ydalmia said:


> some games my team gets steamrolled, other games we steam roll them! anyone has an idea on which heroes snowball well? Last game we had a fed lifestealer who could have 5v1 our team if he wanted to by the end of it!



Tuskarr!


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2012)

Fog said:


> My friend gave me the key, but after DotA 1, it's SO hard. Understanding everything its so complex. Atleast they play ap not cm  If anyone plays on RGC or Garena (DotA 1) or is willing to help teach me DotA 2 buying stuff and all can you PM me?
> 
> Thanks..



Its not so hard once you get playing.



Fog said:


> Tuskarr!



Sadly, Tuskar not in Dota2 yet.



ydalmia said:


> some games my team gets steamrolled, other games we steam roll them! anyone has an idea on which heroes snowball well? Last game we had a fed lifestealer who could have 5v1 our team if he wanted to by the end of it!



Any carry hero can Pwn in the end. Provided you refrain from feeding the enemy and farm enough gold to make killer items.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2012)

Like I predicted, Dota2 now features an in game store for cosmetic upgrades for your heroes a la TF2. Comments?

IMHO, it will be harder to identify certain heroes because of the excessive additions. Or you could mistake one hero as another.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 5, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Like I predicted, Dota2 now features an in game store for cosmetic upgrades for your heroes a la TF2. Comments?
> 
> IMHO, it will be *harder to identify certain heroes* because of the excessive additions. Or you could mistake one hero as another.



same.
but i wonder if they would be able to make much money out of these things.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think there is much money, Dota just isn't that type of game. I think it would be better if they follow Garena and charge for premium rooms or for preference in matchmaking, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

*Edit:* Got a Dota 2 update at 5 MB. Surprised!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2012)

Update: Today's match with Imba rapist hero Huskar:

*i.imgur.com/n1Idn.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Could've been GG, but the opposite team were bloody leavers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2012)

New update to Dota 2 today. Chaos Knight, Gyrocopter and Phantom Assassin added.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 13, 2012)

husker always imba.

thujdingle


----------



## harshatiyya (Jun 15, 2012)

RAPING WITH LESHARAC *cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/594721744218269288/4A6DB70EA6832F7E2E78E6F74447506093AC9765/


----------



## theserpent (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow! Awesome


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2012)

Unbelievable match today. Everyone in my team disconnected, except Enigma and me (Sniper), while the enemy team only had 1 member disconnected, about 20 mins into the game. After that we survived for the rest of the game, till about 49 mins, kicking their ass whenever we could. By the end, I had outleveled everyone in the game. Was working on making a Divine Rapier, but got overwhelmed in the end.

*i.imgur.com/xppg5.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harshatiyya (Jun 21, 2012)

missing DOTA.. will be back by SUNDAY ..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey.. Please somebody give me the details of playing DOTA 2. I installed steam, but not able to add dota 2 in steam. By the way i heard that We need a key to play it. Somebody please help me. M dieing to play it.

I played Dota a lot , but with AI only. My fav hero(rather heroine) is Slayer.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

wtf! i have been added to low priority punishment pool for Dota 2. i searchedd a little & it turn out some noobad banned me. It's like if you dont like a person after playing a game you can make him to be banned.

i am unable to gain any xp(read: experience) because of this.



arijitsinha said:


> Hey.. Please somebody give me the details of playing DOTA 2. I installed steam, but not able to add dota 2 in steam. By the way i heard that We need a key to play it. Somebody please help me. M dieing to play it.
> 
> I played Dota a lot , but with AI only. My fav hero(rather heroine) is Slayer.



key distribution is no longer active from steam . how ever each player who received a beta key can distribute three more keys . so you can try to get one key from here.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 23, 2012)

Spent all the day searching for Dota 2 beta keys. No progress. Guys if anyone of you get to know if somebody has an invite left. Please do PM me, or post here. M eagerly waiting for it. 


My SteamId :- arijitsinha


----------



## theserpent (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



avinandan012 said:


> wtf! i have been added to low priority punishment pool for Dota 2. i searchedd a little & it turn out some noobad banned me.* It's like if you dont like a person after playing a game you can make him to be banned.*
> 
> i am unable to gain any xp(read: experience) because of this.
> 
> ...



WTF! is this


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



avinandan012 said:


> wtf! i have been added to low priority punishment pool for Dota 2. i searchedd a little & it turn out some noobad banned me. It's like if you dont like a person after playing a game you can make him to be banned.
> 
> i am unable to gain any xp(read: experience) because of this.



Are you sure that you did not call him a chink or some other racial equivalent? Otherwise its pretty lame to ban anyone.

BTW, how did you find out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_

PS: The new couriers look interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 26, 2012)

Someone invite me please.      

......... well..
FINALLY​
I HAVE BEEN INVITED TO PLAY DOTA 2

*media.steampowered.com/apps/dota2/invite/golden_ticket.png


Thanks to Steam.

And thank you all..........


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi

Been playing LOL on usa server and eu servers since there beta days now i wanted to bring that exp in dota. Kindly someone send me beta keys so i can kick ass along with you all on it. 

Awaiting my gateway to DOTA 2


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Are you sure that you did not call him a chink or some other racial equivalent? Otherwise its pretty lame to ban anyone.
> 
> BTW, how did you find out?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> ...



i dont abuse people i dont know.  i have been playing dota for last 5 years in garena. never abused anyone.

well i searched about that low priority punishment pool it says that suppose u r in a game & u loose & u feel u lost because of Mr.X so you can ban him . wth!!!
hope this will not be in the retail version


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2012)

abhijeet2021 said:


> Hi
> 
> Been playing LOL on usa server and eu servers since there beta days now i wanted to bring that exp in dota. Kindly someone send me beta keys so i can kick ass along with you all on it.
> 
> Awaiting my gateway to DOTA 2




Take the survey from steam and wait finger crossed, you will get invite from steam. I got the invite by this way.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



avinandan012 said:


> i dont abuse people i dont know.  i have been playing dota for last 5 years in garena. never abused anyone.
> 
> well i searched about that low priority punishment pool it says that suppose u r in a game & u loose & u feel u lost because of Mr.X so you can ban him . wth!!!
> hope this will not be in the retail version



Even I got into the low priority punishment pool today for 24 hrs. It says either because of "game abandonment" or "player reporting". This happened after I had been AFK in a game because I was attending a call from my dad. This might be because they don't want idlers in Dota 2 the way they are in TF2 and it is correct IMHO because idlers will completely ruin the game for others. 

Also, I don't think it is right to ban someone just because he ruined the game for someone. In this way, pros will ban all noobs and the noobs will not get to learn the game well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2012)

Another update...... Wisp and Luna added.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Also added Heropedia to the Learn tab. Going to check it out when the update completes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 30, 2012)

How do you get invite now ?


----------



## nims11 (Jul 1, 2012)

Had a rare lag-free match today. it was a 5v4. still, the opponent shadow fiend gave a tough match. He Wasted my aegis two times  .
*img641.imageshack.us/img641/2342/2012070100001.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jul 1, 2012)

nims11 said:


> Had a rare lag-free match today. it was a 5v4. still, the opponent shadow fiend gave a tough match. He Wasted my aegis two times  .
> *img641.imageshack.us/img641/2342/2012070100001.jpg



Ping me when you come online, we could party sometime.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Even I got into the low priority punishment pool today for 24 hrs. It says either because of "game abandonment" or "player reporting". This happened after I had been AFK in a game because I was attending a call from my dad. This might be because they don't want idlers in Dota 2 the way they are in TF2 and it is correct IMHO because idlers will completely ruin the game for others.
> 
> Also, I don't think it is right to ban someone just because he ruined the game for someone. In this way, pros will ban all noobs and the noobs will not get to learn the game well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



rightly said. 
You are playing & some one at the door ?? what to do??


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



avinandan012 said:


> rightly said.
> You are playing & some one at the door ?? what to do??



You can pause the game. You know this, right?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 2, 2012)

so you pause the game & chatter for 15 mins & others 9 players will wait patiently until you show up?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2012)

Of course not that much. I now try to answer all my calls while playing, muting the sound. I go and farm NCs in the jungle while I am on call. When call over, I continue playing and buy something kickass with all the gold I farmed.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jul 2, 2012)

Can any one give an invite.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2012)

^^ game will be out in a month or so


----------



## abhay26 (Jul 6, 2012)

Undying and Disruptor have been added..


----------



## lordirecto (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking for invites and good players who can work as a team.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2012)

lordirecto said:


> Looking for invites and good players who can work as a team.



Refer post #177.

Besides, you can still try your luck with the survey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2012)

Update: You can see the status of unreleased heroes here:
Dota 2 – Unreleased Heroes Status  Cyborgmatt's Blog


----------



## nims11 (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn! i am a big NOOB! i am losing every other game since days even if i play well.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2012)

Lets play together bro... add me on steam ( steamid :- arijitsinha). M also new. I think you are not picking proper hero or building items.

Refer to the site DOTAFire :: DotA 2 Builds & Guides for Hero Strategy

There you can get lots of walkthrough. It helped me a lot.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 16, 2012)

nims11 said:


> Damn! i am a big NOOB! i am losing every other game since days even if i play well.



Same thing been happening with me for the last couple of days. Don't know what's wrong. Need some practice with bots.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 21, 2012)

Update:- Now you can get battle points and items in BOT matches. but the bad thing is It is not allowing me to leave a BOT match. Will it be considered as match abondoned, if I got disconnected from the match?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2012)

You cannot leave a match till either you or another player disconnects and does not reconnect within 4 minutes. After that the game becomes safe to leave. You can end up in the punishment queue if you abandon a bot match too.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 22, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You cannot leave a match till either you or another player disconnects and does not reconnect within 4 minutes. After that the game becomes safe to leave. You can end up in the *punishment queue* if you abandon a bot match too.



Please explain more.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 22, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Please explain more.



You abandon a match, you get reported, you get put in a punishment pool, you get low priority in matchmaking and no battle point gains.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2012)

SteelSeries Dota 2 Beta Key giveaway is now underway. Go to this link: SteelSeries Dota 2 Beta Key Giveaway


----------



## nims11 (Aug 10, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> SteelSeries Dota 2 Beta Key giveaway is now underway. Go to this link: SteelSeries Dota 2 Beta Key Giveaway



Thanks!


----------



## Sarath (Aug 12, 2012)

anyone got dota 2 keys?


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 12, 2012)

^ all given away


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sarath said:


> anyone got dota 2 keys?



Ask Jas.

I think he has one.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 13, 2012)

Dota 2 Closed Beta Invite Key


1458 Available...


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2012)

Sarath said:


> anyone got dota 2 keys?



See my signature.


----------



## MuraliUtd (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey noob here... played few hours with bots(Dots 2 Test), think Im ready for Prime Time Add me guyz "MuraliUtd"


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2012)

got any spare keys? 

you are cannibal right in dota 2?


----------



## nims11 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sarath said:


> got any spare keys?
> 
> you are cannibal right in dota 2?



See the arijitsinha's link.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2012)

Sarath said:


> got any spare keys?
> 
> you are cannibal right in dota 2?



Here, try this:
Dota 2 Closed Beta Invite Key


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 19, 2012)

Finally. After this game lying on my inventory for such a long time I have started downloading. Hope it will be good.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 23, 2012)

There are some heroes missing. Too bad Abbadon is not there.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2012)

They are yet to add some heroes.

Look up their progress here: Dota 2 – Unreleased Heroes Status » Cyborgmatt's Blog


----------



## Desmond (Sep 1, 2012)

How's this for GG? :


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 12, 2012)

*dotabuff.com/

Explore this site.. and also try with a hero name/playername(steam).. Its amazing.


----------



## fractalnoize (Sep 26, 2012)

it doesnt matter how much good you play..if your team sux..you would suck eventually ... its the same story here..i play decently but my team mates feed= gg = wasted efforts (but still many things are learnt from a bad game )


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2012)

This is probably ancient history now, but...*Meepo* has been added.



fractalnoize said:


> it doesnt matter how much good you play..if your team sux..you would suck eventually ... its the same story here..i play decently but my team mates feed= gg = wasted efforts (but still many things are learnt from a bad game )



You referring to which post buddy?



arijitsinha said:


> *dotabuff.com/
> 
> Explore this site.. and also try with a hero name/playername(steam).. Its amazing.



Cool site bro. Gives details about all player stats, even those that are not shown on Steam. Thanks for sharing. Here is my details: *dotabuff.com/players/65864852


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2012)

Dota 2 Keys :

I came across this page on Facebook with a list of keys posted just like that, take your pick (Note : Some of them might be used already) :

QNTM2-X4FV3-5PGG9
K7AZR-F2QE2-GGALR
ZIJF7-ATLBL-QVL0L
MXWL9-H36L9-HXVGA
D4I45-NA6Q7-M0ZZI
IA5AV-HXKQD-MTLX6
GIY84-FVL8Z-TE33D
0FLHX-VLG7H-ZJWC3
PX42K-M8VWT-LFXHI
KL6Y9-Y6HA5-MCMV0
RRQ7B-WABLD-QRTIH
2QK2P-37VZ6-HNREB
NBPXD-8IQI5-Z0INY
WEPFN-WZTXY-2RAZ4
7JK76-77MQY-FNIVK
LPCVC-E9NRP-PAXPN
H7VY4-5KCRJ-4XV7F
W8ZPI-G8M6F-YDMJA
BNFZ4-P82PR-7GM6F
XAEWK-RENCL-HZRAE
IJDFG-3TIIF-7R0W4
C3NLP-X0J0Y-L9FMB
YQ7J9-D5IE0-62CRD
BRAME-3KMKB-VKZ4N
Q394K-HC2Q0-IB3B6
L26WC-M95FJ-7LK8Z
7AY0I-LCA86-KIQE6
GQCXW-9C5MY-GN3ZD
DHNKZ-2LNMV-RQRMW
0VLIB-9DPIL-NFV7Q
EJC0V-7HMZ7-YP9R2
T6IR3-6CNXV-D8EQE
2B6Z9-ATNZN-KEFFA
Z75YL-FMA2A-BI3K3
2N56Q-KHT6D-K3BLL
A5RGG-8ED4I-CYXLX
2IB52-KVYW6-6JG9B
H46GA-2A2T3-C429Z
WKYWI-VIC9V-LY3F2
6P4H5-3P6E3-KPZZC
TVIFH-ELMV8-RC3ND
N7IYL-PQ5JX-FDAJ0
69RKK-8WBZ7-4BMTA
5E80Y-8VHJ6-88X9A
PA6F0-F0MBV-C40Z0
ZQNRT-9RR4Y-D0L7Z
09Z02-0XLH9-4YQY5
W7PLA-HP20Z-3IDJK
Z4JGT-DQTTM-00QKE


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 29, 2012)

uninstalled the game few days back


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2012)

got reported by some dumbfk and now sitting in low priority zone


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 19, 2012)

I just came to know one feature, thought of sharing. 
If you delete some item in inventory, you will get one upgraded item. For example I deleted 8-10 Common item(just to clear the inventory), after that I got one uncommon item. Likewise, I think to get Rare item, you have to delete some uncommon item and so far.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2012)

lol its not like that

according to dev.dota.com forum, the items are randomly generated and have a "little" dependency upon the *quality* of match


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2012)

According to this : Dota 2 – Unreleased Heroes Status » Cyborgmatt's Blog

Looks like Medusa's next. Anyone played this one?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 20, 2012)

Nope...Stark on the waiting list already for me...


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2012)

Dude, Slark has been released.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 20, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, Slark has been released.



Arey bhai... I meant Slark is on the waiting list for "me"
I havent tried him out yet


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2012)

Then try 

I was asking if anyone tried Medusa in Dota 1.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 20, 2012)

Piyush said:


> lol its not like that
> 
> according to dev.dota.com forum, the items are randomly generated and have a "little" dependency upon the *quality* of match



That is after match item drop. 
I am saying, I deleted some junk items in my inventory(right click on any duplicate item you have, then click delete) and got an uncommon tidehunter item just after deleting 8-10 common items.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmm... this is new


----------



## Soumik (Nov 29, 2012)

I tried Medusa a few times in Dota 1. Not one of fav heroes, but if allowed to farm... She can be a powerful carry and hard to kill due to her mana shield.
Slark is very fun to play cause of his jump skill (forgot name ) Everyone should try him. Though i liked him more in Dota 1. Dota 2 hearoes seem a little imbalanced to me. Some are just too powerful and some really just supports.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2012)

Page 13th of my game history

games played =14
total win=2
loss = 12


----------



## Desmond (Nov 29, 2012)

New update released : 

Some models and UI changes as well as AI improvements.

Dota 2 Update 28th November &bull; General Discussion &bull; GreedGamer.com- Gaming and Dota trade and Discussion Forum


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 29, 2012)

From the update:-



> Pseudo random chances are now enable for these abilities: Coup of grace, Slardar’s bash, Time Lock, Drunken Brawler’s Crit, Headshot, Blade Dance, Chaos Knight’s Crit, Lycan’s Crit, and Skeleton King’s Crit.



What does that Pseudo random chance mean?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 29, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> From the update:-
> 
> 
> 
> What does that Pseudo random chance mean?



I think it means its not purely random since in the case of a pure random sequence there is a chance of the action ex: a crit attack not occuring at all in say 10 instances and also it may occur in each of the 10 instances.
In pseudo random chance scenario, the occurance of the random action is controlled by some basic conditions like say the action should occur x number of times in say 100 actions, it should occur after a min of y number of occurances etc...


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok So previously it was not there, or there for other chance based abilities. Now they enabled for all?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 29, 2012)

Probably...yes.

One thing I don't understand is that, is that Lycan's crit or his dogs crit?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2012)

Why isn't my DOTA updating?
Should I verify the game files integrity?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 29, 2012)

It will start updating on its own. What connection/plan do you use?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It will start updating on its own. What connection/plan do you use?



Hathway 600Kbps UL


----------



## rayfire (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, i have around 325 wins and im playing on my dell laptop at 800X600 res low detail. 
CPU and GPU to play dota2 at 1080p max settings with min 60FPS?


----------



## Soumik (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey small question on loots.. I got some Sylvan Bow for Drow, and next game i tried using drow with the new bow.. and it wasnt there.  Is there anything i need to do to activate it... or accept it when the loot comes in the end game screen?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 30, 2012)

Soumik said:


> Hey small question on loots.. I got some Sylvan Bow for Drow, and next game i tried using drow with the new bow.. and it wasnt there.  Is there anything i need to do to activate it... or accept it when the loot comes in the end game screen?



Did you customize Drow manually in the Loadout menu?


----------



## Soumik (Nov 30, 2012)

In the all pick menu i selected drow and checked for items on the next screen with the click to plau button.
I had sylvan cuffs.. which i had added before outside of game. (I have Drow as the featured hero or something on my Dota profile). Now i got the Sylvan bow yesterday.. but cant find a way to add it


----------



## Desmond (Nov 30, 2012)

Go to Customize, then backpack. Right click on the bow and click equip.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 30, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Probably...yes.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is that, is that Lycan's crit or his dogs crit?



I think it is lycan's wolves(not dogs )  crit. Like the neutral creep wolves.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 30, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> I think it is lycan's wolves(not dogs )  crit. Like the neutral creep wolves.



Yeah, I know 

But I like to call them dogs.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 1, 2012)

Today's craziest game.

*i.imgur.com/5er1C.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Dec 1, 2012)

27 0 10 :O
Rampage!!!!


----------



## Desmond (Dec 1, 2012)

Piyush said:


> 27 0 10 :O
> Rampage!!!!



Dude, its 27-8-18


----------



## Piyush (Dec 1, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, its 27-8-18



Oh... I've got buttons then 

Still.... good score man


----------



## rayfire (Dec 2, 2012)

My best 38-0-7 with SF


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 2, 2012)

no love for League of Legends here ?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 2, 2012)

rayfire said:


> My best 38-0-7 with SF



SF ??


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 2, 2012)

Piyush said:


> SF ??



SF=Shadow Fiend=Nevermore=Awesome


----------



## Shloeb (Dec 3, 2012)

Anybody wants to play together? Add me on steam. Steam id: devearoux


----------



## rayfire (Dec 3, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> no love for League of Legends here ?



i did try LOL and HoN ... after playing dota 2 .. it feels like sad. 
But i like the mechanics of LoL even though its easy. best are the items with many upgrades.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2012)

Piyush said:


> SF ??



Dude, can you give a link to the replay? You can find it on dotabuff.com


----------



## rayfire (Dec 3, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, can you give a link to the replay? You can find it on dotabuff.com



here *dotabuff.com/matches/53141581 
BR,Tiny,SK ver good. Void sucked Fed on  him


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2012)

Played as Drow ranger for 3rd time
Won the match with hero damage reached to 647!!!
Got Shadow blade + Daedelus + divine Rapier in the same match

here is the screenshot


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 6, 2012)

rayfire said:


> here *dotabuff.com/matches/53141581
> BR,Tiny,SK ver good. Void sucked Fed on  him



From the scores,batrider doesn't look good to me,batrider can rape sf in and out.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2012)

I've entered my gameplay clip to DotaCinema Top 10. Hoping for it to get selected.


----------



## rayfire (Dec 6, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> From the scores,batrider doesn't look good to me,batrider can rape sf in and out.


Watch replay.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 6, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I've entered my gameplay clip to DotaCinema Top 10. Hoping for it to get selected.



All the best ..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 8, 2012)

i have 4 dota 2 copies if anybody wants here post ur email id


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2012)

give me one.. i would like to try


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> give me one.. i would like to try



sent check ur mail..

btw how long have you been playing dota?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2012)

i havent played dota at all, but i have some LOL experience


----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2012)

Dota is not very different. You will feel right at home.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2012)

yeah but i heard its harder, gold loss on death, no continuous gold supply ..etc

Id like to ask - What is the dota equivalent of Darius ?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> yeah but i heard its harder, gold loss on death, no continuous gold supply ..etc
> 
> Id like to ask - What is the dota equivalent of Darius ?



in dota when your hero dies you lose gold and your killer gains gold and due to recent changes if any other heroes assisted in the kill they get gold too and also you can deny your own creeps so that the enemy heroes get only half xp and no gold...there are so many things like this...and one of the best things about dota is that it very balanced like if there is hero who is strong or over powered there will always be a counter to it


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2012)

A counter to Riki/ Bounty hunter/ Clinkz/ broodmother when not using gem/wards ???


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 10, 2012)

Are you asking about the counter to invisibility? There are many. Bounty Hunter's Track, Zeus's Ulti and his 2nd skill reveal invi units, Slarder's ulti will also track, BS will have true vision of low health invi units.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Are you asking about the counter to invisibility? There are many. Bounty Hunter's Track, Zeus's Ulti and his 2nd skill reveal invi units, Slarder's ulti will also track, BS will have true vision of low health invi units.



Hmm yea there are certain heroes with those perks
Zeus with true sight and Bounty with Track ability seems best to  me 
Haven't tried Slardar yet
Bloodseeker is also dependable keeping in mind that the player controlling BS is good enough


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2012)

Why do you want to counter without wards? Cannot farm enough to buy sentry wards?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why do you want to counter without wards? Cannot farm enough to buy sentry wards?



hahaha not that
actually I prefer Wards in place of gems coz we have to "protect" gem and also it occupies a space

but I dont want to depend on these items because it has happened many times when wards worn off and I continuously ask team mates to buy some  while coming back
but they don't listen (may be russian)
so, it hampers the gameplay


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 10, 2012)

Piyush said:


> hahaha not that
> actually I prefer Wards in place of gems coz we have to "protect" gem and also it occupies a space
> 
> but I dont want to depend on these items because it has happened many times when wards worn off and I continuously ask team mates to buy some  while coming back
> ...



what about dust of appearance? i always buy it when hunting a riki/bh/weaver etc and sentries are useful when u are pushing a lane...all this is better than losing a gem


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 10, 2012)

dust is allways usefull than sentries, when you are team fighting IMO. and sentries are usefull when laning. And getting gem is not a bad idea if your team dont have any invi hero. The cost will be nearly same compared to 3-4 sentries/dust.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 13, 2012)

Have invites of dota 2,if anyone needs i can give them.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Have invites of dota 2,if anyone needs i can give them.



Let me see if any of my friends need.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 15, 2012)

i have 5 invites if any one needs


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 20, 2012)

Update: A new gamemode Greevil on theme of Winter is added. It's very fun to play, specially while walking on the river(rather skating on ice) , that sliding makes me lol.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2012)

Just imagine heroes like Ursa/ Sand king/ Pudge/ tanks.... sliding


----------



## lordirecto (Dec 20, 2012)

Guys, anyone who wants to try out this game can PM me their email address. I have a few dota 2 invites on me, which I can send you and you will be able to play for free. Yes, absolutely free. I am giving the invites away on first come first serve basis, fyi.


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi guys,if any of you guys have invites left,please give it to me.My email address is ............[B]edited[/B]..........


----------



## Piyush (Dec 25, 2012)

Does anyone got spare egg to give?
I need one top apply some essence on. 
Thinking of making red/purple greevil


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 25, 2012)

Try here,i got my invite from these guys itself.
***The Free Dota 2 Invite thread*** - Friend Zone - DotaCinema Forum


----------



## theserpent (Dec 26, 2012)

Started playing dota 2 again-Thank you Piyush and Harsha for teaching me this game.
Had my highest kills ever yest-Razor-8 kills-In greevling



Ramu56 said:


> Hi guys,if any of you guys have invites left,please give it to me.My email address is ............[B]edited[/B]..........



Your steam id?


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 26, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Your steam id?


My steam name is Ramu.I got the invite from dotacinema.com and playing the game.But i usually play only FPS games,this is the first time i am playing these kind of game.So,people calling me noob every game in SE Asia server  BTW in which server do u guys play?In SE Asia server i am being matched against pros unlike EU server where i am matched against noobs like me.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ Same with me


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2012)

Ramu56 said:


> Try here,i got my invite from these guys itself.
> ***The Free Dota 2 Invite thread*** - Friend Zone - DotaCinema Forum


hahaha thanks buddy
But i'm actually asking for a DOTA item and not the game key itself 

BTW my Wallpaper these days

*good-wallpapers.com/wallpapers/12889/dota-2-wallpaper.jpg

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-1eQ8uLEb_mE/Txk1Lm4QPmI/AAAAAAAAAWo/MF6Lq0fhJAw/s1600/dota2wallpaper_girls_by_Stanley+Lau+guy.jpg

*images3.alphacoders.com/210/210397.jpg

*wfiles.brothersoft.com/d/dota-2-jugg_158741-1920x1080.jpg

*images.dailyfreegames.com/wallpaper/size2/size2_4f3b5a1d7c505.jpg

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-jx2HZYwbbBY/TtjI3bgZv3I/AAAAAAAAATU/EYz1mn1jIFM/s1600/dota2wallpaper_reflection.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Dec 26, 2012)

Guys which hero should i go with? Drow ranger- doesn't have a ULTI
BTW had a EPIC win in greevling match today.
Probably it was match fixing
The other team just stayed in base, and dint do anything LOL.
And people were having %&^ chat


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2012)

Even if a hero doesnt have an Ulti, it doesn't means he/she sux
Take Drow as an example, her 4th ability increases her agility points, and this giver her a huge boost in her stats. Since she is an Agility type hero, that means increasing  her agility stat will also increase her damage. Also agility increases a hero's attack and movt speed. So there you go, a hero with huge boost in attack damage, its speed and movt bonus. And this is what makes her deadly.

I started DOTA 2 two months back and i'll still rate myself 3/10.
And my best games were with Drow ranger, there have been many times when I have 25+ kills and less than 5 deaths.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2012)

Neo said:


> *//Mod Edit*



noob go watch one piece and get some peace


----------



## theserpent (Dec 26, 2012)

Neo said:


> *//Mod Edit*



Well first i used to say the same thing, untill I played it.This was/still is the "most" played game in the world and has the highest tournaments.
Dota started long back as a Add-on map to warcraft there were numerous extra maps -My personal Favourite FOC(It had all anime characters GOKU,Gara,Naurto,ichigo etc) But sadly that map never became popular due to DOTA.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 26, 2012)

> *//Mod Edit*


Mind thy language
otherwise the Crow will swoop down and pick you up


----------



## Neo (Dec 26, 2012)

OK, so here's the deal..
When I first saw Dota 2 trailer, I was like  WOW! What a game, I must play this. Then when the beta started, I was one of the early persons to get the invite. So I installed it and started the game. 
Then, WTF is this isometric view man  Why in the world do these heroes look so lame. 
After that I didn't touch the game for some time. But then saw many people saying "I didn't like the game too initiallt, but after learning how to play, it was addictive like hell "
So now I'm afraid to learn how to play and get addicted, and waste more time  TF2 is enough for time pass I guess..


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2012)

I agree that dota 2 is addictive only if we know how to play, I have seen people entering Cyber cafes when it opens to the time(9 Pm it closes) almost 12 hours a day they play dota


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2012)

theserpent said:


> I agree that dota 2 is addictive only if we know how to play, I have seen people entering Cyber cafes when it opens to the time(9 Pm it closes) almost 12 hours a day they play dota



Totally agree

BTW akshay, have you got another egg, co you used youf first egg too early. And if you dont have one, then I can give you so that you can imbune those essence.
I only promise to give you 1 iff you know how to play with greevil AND you are going to put ALL the gems in it, i.e., 3 red, 3 blue, 3 yellow.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ Don't have an egg ... Is greevling available still 31 dec


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Don't have an egg ... Is greevling available still 31 dec



3 jan i guess


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2012)

Which hero should i start with
So what i have understood is 
carry-Is good for farming
Pusher-Pushing the lane creeps/destroying towers fast
Which hero should i play with.
I don't like mele heros


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Which hero should i start with
> So what i have understood is
> carry-Is good for farming
> Pusher-Pushing the lane creeps/destroying towers fast
> ...



since you like razor, you may also like

zeus
crystal maiden
lina
death puppet


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ramu56 said:


> My steam name is Ramu.I got the invite from dotacinema.com and playing the game.But i usually play only FPS games,this is the first time i am playing these kind of game.So,people calling me noob every game in SE Asia server  BTW in which server do u guys play?In SE Asia server i am being matched against pros unlike EU server where i am matched against noobs like me.


respect the gods 

For beginners(who haven't played DOTA ) start with "Drow Ranger" very easy to play with. 
Go to google search for "drow ranger item build" ---> you will get some strategy guide sites 

if you want to really learn(when you reach about 20+ games, so by that time you will gain some XP about ganks) try to utilize fog 

hope this helps

one thing though compared to original DOTA's heros DOTA2's hero's looks are somewhat childish


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2012)

But Overall i found that DOTA 2 Is better than dota and is much more Easier to learn


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 27, 2012)

theserpent said:


> But Overall i found that DOTA 2 Is better than dota and is much more Easier to learn



I m a dota player for 4 years now and i feel dota is better than dota 2,dota 2 looks more cartoonish.As for heroes,int heroes are the most fun to play with as they have all active spells more often than nought plus the active items in the inventory.Lemme warn u that dota or dota 2 is very addictive and u may end up wasting your precious time.There used to be so many days together that i played dota for 20 hrs everyday,nothing else interested me.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 28, 2012)

Guys i need 2 red and blue essense any one have extra please pass me


----------



## Sarath (Dec 29, 2012)

OP updated *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155817-dota-2-a.html#post1811364

Everyone please check and if you wish enter your details.

Those who are new to Dota 2 make sure you mention it in remarks

Also if anyone is new to Dota please let me know. I need to ask a few questions.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2012)

Sarath, you got dota2 invite?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 29, 2012)

@sharath I'm new to dota..I can easily play greevlin matches but not normal DOTA


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2012)

theserpent said:


> @sharath I'm new to dota..I can easily play greevlin matches but not normal DOTA



Dota has a steep learning curve, if you can invest the time, you will get a hang of it easily. Watch replays or live matches to understand the game better. Its all about tactics and resource management.

@Sarath, add me if you are on Dota 2.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2012)

What do you mean by DOTA 2 id?

ID on Playdota/dev.dota forums ?

and there are 2 member son the list already
why isnt the doc showing them in the post


----------



## theserpent (Dec 29, 2012)

Steam ID=DOTA ID

Desmond have a spare red essense/blue essense?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Steam ID=DOTA ID
> 
> Desmond have a spare red essense/blue essense?



Check my inventory, I am not sure myself.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 29, 2012)

yeah I got 7 invites. They seem inactive though or I do not understand how these keys work,



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> @Sarath, add me if you are on Dota 2.



Dude are you not Cannibal corpse? 

We played so many games together.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 29, 2012)

^You are wrath.ink? Where are you now a days? Long time I dint see you online.

@piyush. If you need an egg.. why did you gave me that one? Anyway I am not playing greevling(not so interesting). You can take the egg. 
Ping me when you will be available.
Note:- If I find you made a good greevil courier, I might borrow it from you for some days. 

@ExcelDocument:- Add some column for Favourite heroes(Limit to 4-5), Roles play most.. etc..



theserpent said:


> Steam ID=DOTA ID
> 
> Desmond have a spare red essense/blue essense?



I have blue essence to give.. Add me.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> @piyush. If you need an egg.. why did you gave me that one? Anyway I am not playing greevling(not so interesting). You can take the egg.
> Ping me when you will be available.
> Note:- If I find you made a good greevil courier, I might borrow it from you for some days.


I asked for egg??
I cant recall, thanks anyways 

And yea I got some awesome greevils with me... currently 6 colored greevils ( White, Purple, Orange, Green, Red, Blue)

Also I got the super rare Golden Greevil too


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh.. maybe mistake. Someone else may have asked for an egg. Came here after a long time, so was just going through by posts.

Are you making an army of greevils  You are missing the naked one.  
The Golden and Green greevils are awsome.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 30, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> ^You are wrath.ink? Where are you now a days? Long time I dint see you online.


LOL! Arijit. Didn't know you were from TDF too.

Busy with exams



Piyush said:


> What do you mean by DOTA 2 id?



Dota in game name. The one you can keep changing. Like mine is wrath.ink


----------



## theserpent (Dec 30, 2012)

Well i just need a red essense now


----------



## Desmond (Dec 30, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Dude are you not Cannibal corpse?
> 
> We played so many games together.



What's your id again?


----------



## Sarath (Dec 30, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What's your id again?



My name used to be wrath.ink I think I changed it to something else now. 

My dotabuff page *dotabuff.com/players/100382518


----------



## Sarath (Dec 30, 2012)

Created a guide for newcomers

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/168075-beginners-guide-dota-2-a.html


----------



## Desmond (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey, Y U NO ADD ME to the op list?


----------



## Sarath (Dec 30, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Hey, Y U NO ADD ME to the op list?



Where is your entry?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 30, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Where is your entry?



What entry?

Ok...here are my details :

Dota 2 id : Angel of Hate (Latest, but name is variable)
Steam id : desm0nd27
Forum id : DeSmOnD dAvId
Real Name : Desmond David
Remarks : Experienced n00b.

Perhaps it would be a good idea to add the dotabuff pages of the players to the list.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 30, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What entry?



See OP man lol

Ok here's the link: *linksredirect.com/?pub_id=54CL36&u...=0ArXEX7L5lfx1dDl2Z3RrTi01bkJyZFdnRUxhU1RZcXc


----------



## Desmond (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like Bristleback has entered development.

Dota 2 – Unreleased Heroes Status » Cyborgmatt's Blog


----------



## Sarath (Dec 30, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Looks like Bristleback has entered development.
> Dota 2 – Unreleased Heroes Status » Cyborgmatt's Blog



Nice. Finally. Another awesome tank. 

Are you playing these days Desmond?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 30, 2012)

Had a clean sweep match in greevling event

11-0 !!!
Took Gyro and rest was easy


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2012)

^^ Had a similar match one!
We all got 11-0 other team din't even move


----------



## Desmond (Dec 31, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Nice. Finally. Another awesome tank.
> 
> Are you playing these days Desmond?



I swapped my lap for my desktop. Dota is still downloading. I wil come as soon as it is done.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 31, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I swapped my lap for my desktop. Dota is still downloading. I wil come as soon as it is done.



count me in too
a noob like me  wanna play with pros like you


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2012)

Filled all slots in the egg and got the strongest greevil ! Thanks Jas for trading


----------



## Piyush (Dec 31, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Filled all slots in the egg and got the strongest greevil ! Thanks Jas for trading



Jas also play DOTA2? 
sweet


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2012)

^ Nop! He posted in tf2 outpost for me that i want to trade


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 31, 2012)

Alright guys reinstalled Dota 2 after a long time. You won't believe the ancient pc I use to play, anyway thanks to our power supplier and BSNL I have ended up in low priority pool.. 
Currently playing with bots and trying to get a hang of the new animation heroes etc.. 
Some queries I have 
How much data is used up in one hour/game I hear it's like 5 or more times higher than Dota. 
If it's like 70-100mb per game then I won't be able to play it I guess.. Bandwidth issues 
Anyway I'll add my name to the op list soon I'm on mob now 
Here's my steam ID : l30ric 
And in game id is oneanand
Btw I play more or less regularly on garena.. I still prefer the simple animation in Dota.. But it's filled with noob hackers


----------



## Sarath (Dec 31, 2012)

Enter you details in the first post. 

Also click on the dota icon in my sig.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 31, 2012)

@Sarath, I have entered my details. Please update the OP list.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 1, 2013)

guys plz add me so that we can play some quality games, fed up too much of playing with bad players 

my steam id - Steam Community :: ID :: SeaDr@gon

also updated the google document with my details, request you to update it in the op 

also ppl who have been playing dota2 for some time can post their dotabuff stats link here or can u can add another column in the document 

my stats link - *dotabuff.com/players/86320646

thanx


----------



## RON28 (Jan 1, 2013)

i want a dota 2 key...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2013)

RON28 said:


> i want a dota 2 key...


add me on steam
and you'll get one for sure


----------



## Sarath (Jan 1, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys plz add me so that we can play some quality games, fed up too much of playing with bad players
> 
> my steam id - Steam Community :: ID :: SeaDr@gon
> 
> also updated the google document with....



Updated the list. Nice suggestion. *Dotabuff link* column added. Everyone who wishes to add it can add it now. 

Cheers! 

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 1, 2013)

well Happy New Year to all
i want dota 2 key 
what can i do with the key
i am new to steam and pls help me
i have steam
steam id: *gamerganesh*


----------



## RON28 (Jan 1, 2013)

Piyush said:


> add me on steam
> and you'll get one for sure


steam id?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2013)

RON28 said:


> steam id?



my siggy?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 2, 2013)

i am having two accounts on Steam
one is mine and other is used by my brother
when i posted last asking "i want dota 2 key"
and i checked the dota 2 page on steam app
it says "you already own dota     play" on *both the accounts*
what is happening here?
anyway thank God for new year gifts


----------



## RON28 (Jan 2, 2013)

can some one give me the DOTA 2 key ...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Go here,keys are given out regularly.

ShareDota2: Sharing or Swapping Dota 2 Invites,

*@Sarath*

Can you add that link to your guide post or front page ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2013)

Techies concept art.

*dota2.cyborgmatt.com/Dota2_TechiesConceptArt.jpg

I like the last one better.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Around what time you guys play ?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Around what time you guys play ?



well i was playing whole day since my exams were finished
and usually on a working day, i play after 10pm


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 4, 2013)

hmm..

*i.imgur.com/0KOA6.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 5, 2013)

Discovered 7 dota gift there in my inventory 

If anybody need a gift.. add me on steam.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2013)

Watch these videos full :


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 5, 2013)

*i48.tinypic.com/xlxvcy.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone had this weird shop bug/glitch ?

*i.imgur.com/5KnuY.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Anyone had this weird shop bug/glitch ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yup i too had it sometimes 
it happens when you left-click-drag the items from left pane in shop menu, i.e. suggested items.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 6, 2013)

It is a really weird bug. Does not resolve even after restarting the game.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It is a really weird bug. Does not resolve even after restarting the game.



Well this is weird. Mine was fixed after restarting the game.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 7, 2013)

How bored do you have to be to do something like this?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dota 2 with mtnl = forever low priority.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> snipped



Y U NO PLAY when I play


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Dota 2 with mtnl = forever low priority.



yea 
not receiving battle points+ items takes most the fun away

how much long is your LPQ time anyways?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 7, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Y U NO PLAY when I play



I have not put graphics card yet. Waiting on my new PSU to be shipped.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> yea
> not receiving battle points+ items takes most the fun away
> 
> *how much long is your LPQ time anyways?*



24 hours.

and we all really need to decide a suitable time to play as a team.

Desmond,Sarath,Piyush,Serpent and me.

Who else plays regularly ?


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Jan 7, 2013)

Add me on gunnerwholelife and anberlin117.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> 24 hours.
> 
> and we all really need to decide a suitable time to play as a team.
> 
> ...



24 hrs is still fine 
my friend got his 8 day ban gift on Jan 1st lol
his is MTNL too... 

and did you get the basic flow of the game?
lets play tomorrow together...I'll be home by 5pm


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ya I can play so n so.I should be home at 5 too.

Still learning about ward placement etc.

and lol @ the 8-day ban.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2013)

Clockwerk Fail



Edit :

One really cool trick I found :


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok guys i got the key and downloaded the game up to 2.7 GB out of 2.9 GB, then i closed the steam manually and shutdown the computer
after restarting the computer and resume the downloads on steam it restarts from beginning that is 0.0%
if anyone experienced this please help me
also i have the 570 folder on my steam\steamapps\downloading\570\dota
which shows 4.70 GB


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 8, 2013)

You probably forgot to pause.

It will be resumed from where you left off.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Ok guys i got the key and downloaded the game up to 2.7 GB out of 2.9 GB, then i closed the steam manually and shutdown the computer
> after restarting the computer and resume the downloads on steam it restarts from beginning that is 0.0%
> if anyone experienced this please help me
> also i have the 570 folder on my steam\steamapps\downloading\570\dota
> which shows 4.70 GB



I think you tried copying the dota files from different PC to your steam folder, no?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 8, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> 24 hours.
> 
> and we all really need to decide a suitable time to play as a team.
> 
> ...



i play regularly..add me plz

steam - Steam Community :: ID :: SeaDr@gon

pm me for a game after adding me


----------



## theserpent (Jan 8, 2013)

Won't be playing still 28-29th.Might play this sat or sunday for maybe 1 hour.
I have preps next week


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 8, 2013)

@ ganeshnokiae63

There is a file in the downloading folder which saves the download progress of the games, that somehow got corrupted or deleted in your case i think.

Copy the 570 folder to your steamapp\common folder and rename it to "dota 2 beta". *Rename the 570 folder*. The entire directory should be like this "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\dota 2 beta\dota"

Now do a validation check of dota 2 from game library. This should work.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 8, 2013)

i tried renaming the folder,but it again redownload the whole game


axes2t2 said:


> You probably forgot to pause.
> 
> It will be resumed from where you left off.


i paused the download and closed the steam from system tray




Piyush said:


> I think you tried copying the dota files from different PC to your steam folder, no?


i dont copy anything...
its just my bad day


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 8, 2013)

any one want key ??
pm me


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2013)

Another cool trick...


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 9, 2013)

ok guys i downloaded the whole game
no problems the game works fine

I downloaded the whole game and attended the survey...
it quote that
"While waiting for your invitation, check out our new comic Tales from the Secret Shop"
so can i wait for the invite? or
can i get free key from Forum members? or
if i get the key where to redeem it?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys, Im sick of LoL high pings because of European server, Im thinking of moving on to Dota..
Do u guys get good pings here ?
Also will dota work on an intel HD2000 GPU ? if so at what settings ?

and the Dota Equivalent of Darius, Khazix and Sion please ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah. the SEA server gives good ping. 60 ms. Though China and Hong Kong server give a bit high ping, but its playable. And the US and EUR server's ping lies between 200-300 ms. and it depends on your connection also. I get these pings on my 1 mbps connection.

A new Australian server added, havent tried it. My all games are in SEA server.



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> ok guys i downloaded the whole game
> no problems the game works fine
> 
> I downloaded the whole game and attended the survey...
> ...



Clearly say did you get a key or not? In first post you said you got key , then again asking for free key...!! Zzz


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2013)

SEA, I hope that is an English based server..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, mostly players will speak in english.. But dont hope so much. Dont expect a reply in game chat if you see some 说不出话来 alphabet in player's name, even if you talk in english no response . Better create a party of 3-5 people and play.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2013)

Downloaded dota 2 but it gets stuck when i launch it..(connecting to dota 2 network)..what do i do ?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 10, 2013)

i am little bit confused at that time

i get the key and i downloaded the game
it requires invitation to play the game


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2013)

it crashes on Connecting to dota 2 network.. what do I do ??

^Do u face any such problems ?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 10, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> it crashes on Connecting to dota 2 network.. what do I do ??
> 
> ^Do u face any such problems ?


what Download region are you selected in steam?
if it is India change  singapore ,china etc.,
go to Steam->view->settings->Downloads+clouds..




*img571.imageshack.us/img571/3108/dota2sd.jpg

its spectator client
how to activate my product.....


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 10, 2013)

With the client you can only watch.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 10, 2013)

i want to play the game..
how to activate it?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> what Download region are you selected in steam?
> if it is India change  singapore ,china etc.,
> go to Steam->view->settings->Downloads+clouds..
> 
> ...



It doesnt matter.. it will freeze at Connecting to Dota 2 Network.. then after some time crash to desktop..
If I launch the Dota 2 exe without steam, it just wont go past Connecting to Dota 2 Network... (doesnt freeze or crash though)


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 10, 2013)

Will send you an invitation today night after 9p.m. steamid in your sig is the correct one right?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 10, 2013)

yes 
steam id: gamerganesh


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i want to play the game..
> how to activate it?



didn't you receive the gift i sent you?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 10, 2013)

@ganeshnokiae63
Piyush already sent you i think.
Check out in your inventory and activate it. dota 2 must be there. Goto Games-> Guest passes(something like that, i cant remember the exact.)



Nerevarine said:


> It doesnt matter.. it will freeze at Connecting to Dota 2 Network.. then after some time crash to desktop..
> If I launch the Dota 2 exe without steam, it just wont go past Connecting to Dota 2 Network... (doesnt freeze or crash though)



Restart steam, also pause all the downloads. Then try running the game only from Steam Library. 
Have you played any pirated games while steam running? I noticed that for me that screen sometime comes. But after restarting steam, its become normal.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2013)

No, I havent played anyother while steam is active..
Ive already tried that.. Im pissed off now, after 6 hrs of tries.. im going back to LOL

Tried installing old gfx drivers, new ones.. nothing..
Installed new direct X, still nothing 

my connection speed is fine, 
*i49.tinypic.com/2i0garr.png
what do i do ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 10, 2013)

This is sad  Try unblocking Dota 2 in firewall/ try to forward the port. Or try after restarting windows. Its a definitely network issue. You can enable console try debugging.
Come back to Dota 2


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 10, 2013)

i didnt receive any gifts


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2013)

My PSU has finally come. Hope to see you guys today.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2013)

Battleping is an awesome software, which reduced my ping from unplayable 250 to playable 190 in LoL..
Even tho the free version disconnects every 20 mins, it somehow "adjusted" my broadband to connect to the england server, now even when it is not on, im still getting good ping
Works for dota as well, do check it out


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 10, 2013)

^Are you able to play Dota 2 now?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2013)

Nope, but i fixed my LoL dillema


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 10, 2013)

They released Medusa. The most awaited hero.
Also They added a haste feature to the courier. sounds interesting


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 10, 2013)

i have about 14 keys 

will be given as first come first serve basis

PM me your steam id with subject  "Requesting Dota 2 key"

So far received 1 request for key from FM
1. ganeshnokiae63

about steam if you are on win 7 just shut down PC don't touch steam . It will automatically manage which download to pause when.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 10, 2013)

i got gift from *piyush* in dota 2
now i can able to play game
thank you a alot


----------



## Ramu56 (Jan 11, 2013)

Best game ever for me,3v5 and we almost won
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/264/37684859.png


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 11, 2013)

73


----------



## Piyush (Jan 11, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Best game ever for me,3v5 and we almost won





avinandan012 said:


> 73



this reminded of my match 
 80 vs 63  and we still lost
the game lasted 1hr 11 mins


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Best game ever for me,3v5 and we almost won


where do u stay in hyd? do you play dota2 at some cafe?

add me on steam and lets play some dota 2 together


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 11, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Best game ever for me,3v5 and we almost won
> *img4.imageshack.us/img4/264/37684859.png



Are the opponent trolling, or they are ultimate noob? See their Items.



ghouse12311 said:


> add me on steam and lets play some dota 2 together



Lets play together in this weekend. I am free all time. Just suggest a time.  If we get around 10 people, we can create a lobby and play.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Lets play together in this weekend. I am free all time. Just suggest a time.  If we get around 10 people, we can create a lobby and play.



i remember that you have added me so can you come today after 9PM? we will create a party and play...and if we get 10 players then we can create a lobby too....


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 11, 2013)

I will be there today all night. But not sure if I can play at 9. After 11, I am in, till morning


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I will be there today all night. But not sure if I can play at 9. After 11, I am in, till morning



ok then lets play after 11...


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2013)

Just like I said....Medusa's here :

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/740936_10200322816741506_878808934_o.jpg


----------



## Ramu56 (Jan 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Are the opponent trolling, or they are ultimate noob? See their Items.


I don't know,because i am a noob too  Thats the first time i reached lvl25  Seems like i am good as Bloodseeker.



ghouse12311 said:


> where do u stay in hyd? do you play dota2 at some cafe?
> 
> add me on steam and lets play some dota 2 together


I stay near LB Nagar and i don't play the game at cafe.Accept my friend request on steam.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 12, 2013)

Played a game with *ArijitSinha* and his friend yesterday
Since it was our 1st match, our co-ordination wasn't quite good, but still the match was close enough. It was really enjoyable and I can say for sure that Arijit knows this game much better than I do.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2013)

u guys making me jealous :/ valve hates me, screw u valve


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 12, 2013)

they were trolling for sure


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 12, 2013)

I have around half a dozen keys. Send me a PM here with your Steam ID and I will gift the game to you.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 13, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Played a game with *ArijitSinha* and his friend yesterday
> Since it was our 1st match, our co-ordination wasn't quite good, but still the match was close enough. It was really enjoyable and I can say for sure that Arijit knows this game much better than I do.



Pub matches are usually like that. Co ordination is tough. Which is why I usually pick a support. I can do what I want  my courier, my wards, my lane - more freedom

If we have enough players we should have a lobby match (although a similar attempt failed massively with Dota  )


----------



## Piyush (Jan 13, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Pub matches are usually like that. Co ordination is tough. Which is why I usually pick a support. I can do what I want  my courier, my wards, my lane - more freedom
> 
> If we have enough players we should have a lobby match (although a similar attempt failed massively with Dota  )


I can count some players which are all time ready

Me, ArijitSinha, Serpent_Akki, You (i'm taking as a  guess) , Ramu, GamerGanesh, RandomError (forgot his tdf username), and may be Desmond_David too.

Also, Axes2t2 and a couple of more players were ready to play with us.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 13, 2013)

Ill try only after my preps, yea only if i get 50+


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't any of you guys play dota 1?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 14, 2013)

Never played. DOTA2 is my first MOBA game

Need suggestion from Pros..

Item build for pudge..

Urn of shadows-->Arcane boots-->______ --> Heart of torquise/ Scepter

fill the blank for me, i dont want vanguard shield


----------



## Sarath (Jan 14, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Never played. DOTA2 is my first MOBA game
> 
> rn of shadows-->Arcane boots-->______ --> Heart of torquise/ Scepter
> 
> fill the blank for me, i dont want vanguard shield



Try getting a Hood as soon as possible. Boots is your choice and arcane is a good one. Force staff for really good players. 

Must have items:
Hood of Defiance
Aghanim Scepter


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2013)

Playing Dota right now...if you see this within 1 hour, look me up.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 14, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Try getting a Hood as soon as possible. Boots is your choice and arcane is a good one. Force staff for really good players.
> 
> Must have items:
> Hood of Defiance
> Aghanim Scepter



Hmm Force staff is a good alternative to blink dagger as it is not dependent on enemy's position if you want to escape, plus it comes with stats bonus
And I personally feel HoT better than AS coz the former have better survivability perks.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 14, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Playing Dota right now...if you see this within 1 hour, look me up.


On vacation. No gaming PC.  Have fun. Get good items and give them to me 



Piyush said:


> Hmm Force staff is a good alternative to blink dagger as it is not dependent on enemy's position if you want to escape, plus it comes with stats bonus
> And I personally feel HoT better than AS coz the former have better survivability perks.


Scepter is important. When you ulti it will heal you equal to the damage done (by ulti). That is why most people buy it. HoT will take much longer to build. You can keep it for much later.

First practice your hooks.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 14, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Scepter is important. When you ulti it will heal you equal to the damage done (by ulti). That is why most people buy it. HoT will take much longer to build. You can keep it for much later.
> 
> First practice your hooks.



Hmm... will try Scepter in next pudge match
And i got my hook working all good, now can hook a moving/running target based on his flow of movements


----------



## Sarath (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice. I am playing Dota for a couple of years and I still can't play Puj


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Nice. I am playing Dota for a couple of years and I still can't play Puj



it used to be the same for me but in dota 2 playing pudge is easier than in dota 1(atleast for me)...maybe because dota2 works a little different than dota 1 but landing hooks in dota 2 is easier for me than in dota 1 you should really try pudge out hes very fun


----------



## Piyush (Jan 15, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Nice. I am playing Dota for a couple of years and I still can't play Puj



hehe it happens
well for me, i cant play riki/ bounty/ursa... which are easy to be play with



ghouse12311 said:


> it used to be the same for me but in dota 2 playing pudge is easier than in dota 1(atleast for me)...maybe because dota2 works a little different than dota 1 but landing hooks in dota 2 is easier for me than in dota 1 you should really try pudge out hes very fun



*Time choppa-choppa*


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *Time choppa-choppa*



*Aii.. fresh meats..*




Sarath said:


> Nice. I am playing Dota for a couple of years and I still can't play Puj



You remind me my first game with pudge. I didnot have an idea what is togglable spell. I pressed W (thought its a spell), my health keep loosing and the gas didnot go off, I ran to the fountain for heal, but alas. I died. This tragedy continues till the game ends.
Again I tried pudge, allways end up hooking allies or creep in a team fight  . Why my hook dont hit the enemies. Till then No pudge. 

And piyush, m also noob like you. Dont think I know the game very well. Just played 3-4 months more than you. 

Played few games with SeaDragon(tdf name ghouse). Tried a combo of CM and Sven.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Why am I not getting any items drops ?

I played a few co-op bot matches.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 15, 2013)

I dont know how these items drops. M very unlucky getting these items. Always get chests.

From my experience, if a match goes good , players got a high chance of getting item drops randomly. If it is a one sided match then may be no one will get anything.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 15, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Why am I not getting any items drops ?
> 
> I played a few co-op bot matches.



Are you in LPQ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Are you in LPQ?



Nope.

I got ~200 battle points and 'advanced' to level 1 but still no items.

And I have read that if you gain a level you are guaranteed an item drop.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 16, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I got ~200 battle points and 'advanced' to level 1 but still no items.
> 
> And I have read that if you gain a level you are guaranteed an item drop.



if u leveled up then you will definitely get an item..check your inventory once again and also you only get random item drops and battle points only if you playing in public matchmaking


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2013)

42 vs 84



axes2t2 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I got ~200 battle points and 'advanced' to level 1 but still no items.
> 
> And I have read that if you gain a level you are guaranteed an item drop.



its strange
well try again.... join us sometime
we daily play after 11


----------



## Sarath (Jan 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> You remind me my first game with pudge. I didnot have an idea what is togglable spell. I pressed W (thought its a spell), my health keep loosing and the gas didnot go off, I ran to the fountain for heal, but alas. I died. This tragedy continues till the game ends.
> Again I tried pudge, allways end up hooking allies or creep in a team fight  . Why my hook dont hit the enemies. Till then No pudge.
> 
> And piyush, m also noob like you. Dont think I know the game very well. Just played 3-4 months more than you.
> ...



I just can't get the hooks to land. I practised a lot, I can maybe play puj but I do not want to invest my time into learning that hero and mirana too.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 17, 2013)

Practice with bots and I you will get it right. THough I don't get the hook right yet.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 17, 2013)

Played 2 matches in pub matchmaking and in both of them 2 players went afk on my team.Match was over in 30 mins.

Good times.

Also got a crate


----------



## Desmond (Jan 17, 2013)

It sucks when players leave like that. It used to drive me apeshit on Garena. Thank God that Steam allows you to report players who act like a******s. Also, people tend to hang around for the item drops.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 17, 2013)

^ look at all these fresh meats


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 19, 2013)

added my name to the list add me,.people ,..playing with random match making..PITA.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2013)

kamikaz said:


> added my name to the list add me,.people ,..playing with random match making..PITA.



Add your details to the list. The link is in the OP.


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 20, 2013)

yeah i did ...and you are my friend...but the heavy data usage of dota 2 is gonna limit my game time..
played a bit..most of the time im stuck with noobs and well its total noob mayhem..im no pro either...but its frustrating ..when they pick heroes like visage or sven and dont have  a clue about their skills.. btw just asking does anyone here have any old ddr2 rams lying around.. :/ would love some


----------



## sid25290 (Jan 23, 2013)

guys i have been playing dota for many years now (i am lvl 34 in garena without gold or afk maps)
but thinking about trying dota 2 now
sad part is that i don't have keys
if anyone have can they mail me?
i need 2(1 for me and 1 for my brother, we play together)
sumitgamemaster@gmail.com is my email id
add me in steam
username-sumitkarki
thanks in advance
if anyone can mail, plz do


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2013)

Add me on Steam and I will gift you an invite.


----------



## sid25290 (Jan 23, 2013)

Whats your steam username buddy?
Send me a req if you want or leave your username
Mine is
sumitkarki


----------



## Piyush (Jan 23, 2013)

sid25290 said:


> Whats your steam username buddy?
> Send me a req if you want or leave your username
> Mine is
> sumitkarki



check his signature
there is a link to his steam profile

and your bro needs a steam account too for dota2


----------



## sid25290 (Jan 23, 2013)

Geez didnt knew that i cant send friend request if i had not bought a game from steam
Cant send a friend request. Can some one add me?
Steam accounts
Sumitkarki
Amitsinghkarki


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2013)

My Steam profile link in my signature.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2013)

Played my first match as Silencer. This hero is pretty tough, I'll consider him as Riki/Drow of Intelligence based as his attacks can be powered up with his Int stats.

*dotabuff.com/matches/106489552

We won because the opponents had no support of any sort and we had Omniknight+ Vengeful Spirit

Ok yesterday I was playing with Pudge and there was one kid playing with Chen in our team (russian). And from the very beginning of the game, he was doing nothing *but* teleporting us back to base for no fking reason. Within 5 minutes, all our team member were running away from him, and he was like *"I'LL WILL KILL YOUUUUUU"* and *"BYE BYEEEEEEE"*.

After he got bored, he started jungling and was creating an army of his own. Here's a screenshot

*steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=122599709


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2013)

*Update*
Troll Warlord is here


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ok yesterday I was playing with Pudge and there was one kid playing with Chen in our team (russian). And from the very beginning of the game, he was doing nothing *but* teleporting us back to base for no fking reason. Within 5 minutes, all our team member were running away from him, and he was like *"I'LL WILL KILL YOUUUUUU"* and *"BYE BYEEEEEEE"*.
> 
> After he got bored, he started jungling and was creating an army of his own. Here's a screenshot
> 
> Steam Community :: Screenshot :: Our chen with his army



Ha ha.. Some retard players do this kind of shits often. Once there was tiny in your team, who uselessly throw all our players to enemy under their tower. Thus we die and feeded the enemy.

I have seen if someone feeded terribly, they started buying courier after courier and feed the enemies. Even the courier give good amount of gold.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Ha ha.. Some retard players do this kind of shits often. Once there was tiny in your team, who uselessly throw all our players to enemy under their tower. Thus we die and feeded the enemy.
> 
> I have seen if someone feeded terribly, they started buying courier after courier and feed the enemies. Even the courier give good amount of gold.


Lol
Actually I even tried Hooking him during teleportation, but couldn't drag him along with me to the base.
During greevling event, I used to do Chen-Pudge combo to hook Greevils to our base. I guess its not the same with heroes.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah.. greevling was fun.  once I took sniper, did all the last hit by his ultimate, while sitting in a far away safe location.

Anyway a new game mode introduced. *All Random*. I am so curious to play that.


----------



## sid25290 (Jan 25, 2013)

hey guys got my invite from some other friend
if you like you can add me to the list
sumitgamemaster
not that i got hang of dota 2 i guess i would like to play with some good people
bored of random match making
and noobs taking hardcore carry and then saying i am new
yesterday i played silencer, owned the mid, ganked top heroes
but in the end i lost the game coz me and my lanner played support
reason: we had phantom assassin in the team
and that guy was on pt and ring of health after 30 mins
and then he said "i am new to this game"
seriously!

anyways now that troll has been launched
gonna own some games
won all my games with carries until now


----------



## theserpent (Jan 25, 2013)

all random whats that!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 25, 2013)

Good. but I am also noob in Dota. Didnot play Dota 1. Started right from Dota 2. Anyway. add me on steam. id is in my sigg
BTW, silencer is not a support, he is INT carry like OD. With Hight Int item he is OP.




theserpent said:


> all random whats that!



You cannot pick a hero. A random hero will be assigned to you. And you have to play that. 
Its like all the 10 players hit random and start playing.


----------



## sid25290 (Jan 25, 2013)

u can not carry without team support with silencer
he do not have high armor or dodge
and in late game u cant tank even a bit with silencer
believe me
i am experienced dota player
been playing since dota launched
if u dont have a good team u cant win a match
unless the opposite side is a noob and run into ganks with head over heels
if they stick they gonna own u
btw
opponents had antimage in their team as carry
so there goes my carrying with silencer


----------



## theserpent (Jan 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Good. but I am also noob in Dota. Didnot play Dota 1. Started right from Dota 2. Anyway. add me on steam. id is in my sigg
> BTW, silencer is not a support, he is INT carry like OD. With Hight Int item he is OP.
> 
> 
> ...


Wana pratice match with me even i am new


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmm.. As you just got the invite and your level is low, you will get match wid noobs. Some player will abondon the game, will become afk. Once you played a lot win a lot, and your Matchmaking rating become high, you will not get such players. Your match will be with some good organized player. Rmemeber, the opponent will also be good 

As of now try to play in 3-5 man party.



theserpent said:


> Wana pratice match with me even i am new



I play at least one match daily after 11. Sometime party with Piyush .. 
BTW whats your steam id?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 25, 2013)

serpentakki


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 25, 2013)

Folks! Steam is Restarting the download after 2 Gigs of completion!
Now at 0% Any way to force-verify the download files and resume it as we do in P2P sharing ?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 25, 2013)

^ I had a similar problem..But when i got a new modem the problem was fixed and dota 2 downloaded in one go.
I suggest you leave your computer on-Untouched at Night..Or when there wont be much load in steam server


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 25, 2013)

how do we play together..i mean its random matchmaking right ..so if i have one friend with me how can i play with him??..
i spot desmond and another guy online eearly morning..but no idea how to play with em..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> serpentakki



Not able to find you. Add me.



kamikaz said:


> how do we play together..i mean its random matchmaking right ..so if i have one friend with me how can i play with him??..
> i spot desmond and another guy online eearly morning..but no idea how to play with em..



In Game, click on your friend's portrait, then click invite party. If ur frnd accept you will be in a party. Then find match.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 26, 2013)

Played a game with fools yesterday, again. Look at the screenshot and you'll know.
Steam Community :: Screenshot :: 2 guys in our team were responsible


BTW a sad news...
*dotabuff.com/pages/2013-01-25-shutdown


----------



## theserpent (Jan 26, 2013)

Piyush this is what i was talking about

*i49.tinypic.com/9ihb46.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jan 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Piyush this is what i was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that
This happens when you try to left-click drag the items from "suggested items" list.

Dunno how much this is true, but I saw discussion regarding this on dev.dota.com


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yup happened to me too.

Only option was to restart the game.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jan 27, 2013)

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/125/33715485.png


I think i am starting to like Invoker


----------



## Piyush (Jan 27, 2013)

^^nice game 

BTW is anyone interested in this?  

DOTA 2 Championship India by Alienware

My friend and I have created a team and looking out for pro players i.e. better than him and me myself 


1st prize is $2000
2nd $1000
3rd $500


----------



## theserpent (Jan 29, 2013)

Had an good game today(Sadly all were russians)
2 ppl left from our team
so we were 3 vs 5 and still we won 

Jakiro Is the best hero i Played with, its a good hero for pushing lanes/taking down towers


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 29, 2013)

Its really feel amazing when you win this kind of game. 

Yesterday I also had a very fun game. Picked Rubick, opponent were void,mirana,disrupter.. etc.
I stole Void's chrono, and pop it as many time as possible. Opponent were mad at void because of giving me the chrono. At end they told I popped Chrono more than void did. 

Rubick is very fun to play. Really enjoyed a game after a long time.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Had an good game today(Sadly all were russians)
> 2 ppl left from our team
> so we were 3 vs 5 and still we won
> 
> Jakiro Is the best hero i Played with, its a good hero for pushing lanes/taking down towers


good man
you are getting better and better
its sad to know public games are often seen bad



arijitsinha said:


> Its really feel amazing when you win this kind of game.
> 
> Yesterday I also had a very fun game. Picked Rubick, opponent were void,mirana,disrupter.. etc.
> I stole Void's chrono, and pop it as many time as possible. Opponent were mad at void because of giving me the chrono. At end they told I popped Chrono more than void did.
> ...


haha nice 


BTW, no one interested in DOTA 2 championship?
There's no reg fee and the event is India restricted only


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 29, 2013)

Piyush said:


> ^^nice game
> 
> BTW is anyone interested in this?
> 
> ...



if you are from Hyd then i am interested....


----------



## theserpent (Jan 29, 2013)

I hate russian gamers(No offense to them or anyone here) they just wont listen to you.
Ask Piyush last time A player dint listen to us no one went mid,

Today again the same thing the top tower was gone within a matter of 5 mins  3 in mid,me in bot-1 disconnected

Thanks piyush

Cant take part in the tournament,Board exams from march 12th.
But how does the tournament take place when the servers are auto-find


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 29, 2013)

^Tournaments are played in lobby generally. 

I can play(but remember m a big noob ).. but hurry. 



> 4. Registration
> 
> There is no fee to register for the Tournament. Teams will be guaranteed a Tournament slot first come, first served until registration closes on February 19, 2013 or the maximum number of 64 Teams is met.



Also you need lot of practices as a team for team work, understanding each other, co ordination is highly required.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm a bigger noob than you lol
And yea, team co-ordination is of utmost importance. Also one can not win a  tournament game without support, wards, calls and many things more, where I lacks the most.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like the next hero to come will be Tuskar....name has been changed to Tusk for Dota 2

*dota2.cyborgmatt.com/Dota2_TuskIcon.png


----------



## sid25290 (Jan 30, 2013)

owned the game today
seriously russians do not listen
and they keep typing some alien language (lol)


----------



## theserpent (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ Yea....I will never play with russians anymore


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone wants dota 2 key pm me steam id


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 30, 2013)

don't want to play with Russians? play only on SEA server


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 30, 2013)

^Russians everywhere. I never played on other servers due to high ping. But still some russian rise in my team.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> if you are from Hyd then i am interested....


It doesn't matter. It looks like the games will be held via lobby.


ghouse12311 said:


> don't want to play with Russians? play only on SEA server


They are evrywhere.


arijitsinha said:


> ^Russians everywhere. I never played on other servers due to high ping. But still some russian rise in my team.


Same here. I , just for testing, chose only S.A. server, and they were there too :/


----------



## theserpent (Jan 31, 2013)

Is there any way we can suggest valve to have indian servers?
At least 50k Indian Gamerz game in dota 2


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Is there any way we can suggest valve to have indian servers?
> At least 50k Indian Gamerz game in dota 2



Try posting in dev forum and spread the news as far as possible, so that other indian can support that also. BTW dont think they will provide a indian server. After a long time the Australian server is added, and from india we get good enough pin to SEA Servers.


Any way guys be prepared for a big update coming. No new hero, but they have added



Spoiler



Update size 1.5 GB


----------



## Piyush (Feb 1, 2013)

*HAD A MARATHON MATCH TODAY..... LASTED 1 Hr 24 Mins!!!!*

Match Id: 113465652 If you are interested

*We (Radiant):*
Riki (my friend, experienced)
Silencer(me)
Drow Ranger (played Trax first time)
Viper (random guy, experienced, but was playing with 1000 ping in end part of the game)
Troll (Random guy, Russian, feeder and eventually, leaver)

*Enemy (Dire):*
Zeus (good)
Huskar(good)
Lancer(pro)
Axe(good  but left in last stage)
Lina (Left in mid game)

I dont remember the scoreline, but it was over 150 kills if we add both teams counts.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *HAD A MARATHON MATCH TODAY..... LASTED 1 Hr 24 Mins!!!!*
> 
> Match Id: 113465652 If you are interested
> 
> ...



Holy ****!!!

Give screenshot of the end score card.



arijitsinha said:


> Try posting in dev forum and spread the news as far as possible, so that other indian can support that also. BTW dont think they will provide a indian server. After a long time the Australian server is added, and from india we get good enough pin to SEA Servers.
> 
> 
> Any way guys be prepared for a big update coming. No new hero, but they have added
> ...



Or start a petition on change.org and ask all indian dota players (pakistanis, sri lankans, bangladeshis and nepalis too) to vote on it.

But there are hardly any players in the Indian sub continent, look in the player activity section.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea will do as soon as I download 2gb of latest update 

I forgot to turn ON the share match settings for DotaBuff.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 1, 2013)

When are you playing? Dont see you online.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 1, 2013)

i was playing pudge 4 v 5 one left at lvl1. For upto lvl 10 they owned me. After that i made force staff & way too many fresh meats  . Guess what sad ppl pped. 

wtf

opponents cent/sven/lich/magnus/slark

my team wisp/leshrac/clockwerk

mostly slark was owning me & that sad player left first.

how to report/ ban player??


first time played pudge in dota2. There's a delay in hook compared to dota.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 1, 2013)

blink on pudge? Blink is disabled on pudge and VS. How could you make it?


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 1, 2013)

sorry  i meant force staff.
corrected post

wisp + pudge combo imba 

you guys should try this


----------



## Piyush (Feb 2, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> When are you playing? Dont see you online.



I was playing after 10pm yesterday. And i was online, may be I set my status to Away/Busy and forgot to change it.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Holy ****!!!
> 
> Give screenshot of the end score card.


Here it is.

*dotabuff.com/matches/113465652

PS: Since valve had some problems with DotaBuff a couple of days back, we now have to manually set "Share match records" in game setting options.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Steam Community :: ID :: Dota 2 Dispenser


----------



## theserpent (Feb 3, 2013)

what are the good items for zeus?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> what are the good items for zeus?


There are numerous build for this hero, but the one which I prefer is as follows:

Starting items as suggested on left pane
boots-->arcane boots
Veil of Discord (to deal more magical damage)
Force Staff (For stats bonus and escape route)
Aghanim Scepter (For stats boost and Ulti upgrade)
Scythe of Vyse (disabling a hero) / BloodStone (Survival) / Shiva's Guard (Tank)


----------



## theserpent (Feb 3, 2013)

^^ thanks

Drow is really tough to play with. I mean how can we kill a hero with this drow?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ thanks
> 
> Drow is really tough to play with. I mean how can we kill a hero with this drow?




Actually Drow is the most easy hero to play with. Thats why they all call her a Pub hero, anyone can play her and own the game.

Its not the spell/abilities that matters, many things are to be taken into consideration.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 3, 2013)

^^ Any speical way to own the game


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2013)

Make Shadow blade, Daedalus and manta and the game is yours.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 4, 2013)

So for frost arrows its just alt+q?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 4, 2013)

For auto-cast, yes.

But I suggest don't spam it cause it will eat up your mana. Autocast only while killing heroes.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ thanks
> 
> Drow is really tough to play with. I mean how can we kill a hero with this drow?



are you serious?? Drow and tough these words dont go together man....since dota she has been the favourite from noobs to professionals, since she has one passive ability of boosting up damage in aura and then her ulti is nothing but a instant ramping up of her main attrib, then add it with ability to slow in auto-cast and a decent silence!! nothing can beat that....try playing with invoker/storm/visage...and tell me it was easier...and i will be shocked. if u have played IMBa in dota there was a special item which brings up the actual power and killer looks on her bow! in Dota2 the looks are great anyway 



Piyush said:


> There are numerous build for this hero, but the one which I prefer is as follows:
> 
> Starting items as suggested on left pane
> boots-->arcane boots
> ...



Excellent Suggestions.....bloodstone and force stuff in mid-later game is a must where opposite side has stunners ( Lion, Sven,  Cryxalis, Tiny), they are proved to be of much trouble for zeus, and one dont want to get ganked for no reason. Also you can go for tranquil boots instead of arcane ones in case you are playing along with crystal maiden. Also beware of highly agile and poison based heros like specially viper as he cant take the s***t outta zeus in no time.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 4, 2013)

So for the best hero for me was Jakiro


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So for the best hero for me was Jakiro



Jakiro is defintely a superb choice. Jakiro even being an int, he has good base strenght  which gives me decent regen and hp head-start in early game to. He can be made carry with shiva's guard and aghanim's a must to nuke faster and deadlier. also can harass and lane management is very easy wid him in early mid game since he has passive dps ability also to structures. cons are he's slow, even with boots, and has bad collision path. suffers from chaos night, bloodseeker, centaur, enchantress and tauren for the same reason, also has high cast time for spells though it seemed in dota2 the animation made it better in response time.



arijitsinha said:


> Try posting in dev forum and spread the news as far as possible, so that other indian can support that also. BTW dont think they will provide a indian server. After a long time the Australian server is added, and from india we get good enough pin to SEA Servers.
> 
> 
> Any way guys be prepared for a big update coming. No new hero, but they have added
> ...



i woke up the next morning and found there was another 542MB update waiting...just to troll me!!!!!???



sid25290 said:


> u can not carry without team support with silencer
> he do not have high armor or dodge
> and in late game u cant tank even a bit with silencer
> believe me
> ...



Exactly...those are words from DOTA pro, silencer is only good when he has nuke behind him or stunners....orchid maelvolence and vanguard build will only allow him to land last hit fast on heros who are fleeing with low health after a gank situation and steal +1 +2 int from them while surviving rest attacks, he can keep on going like this and get a high enough int base to keep glaives turned on at all times auto-casted which can give him an edge, but there is no way he can be tank , he can never survive agility or disablers if veno, troll warlord, huskar or viper is around with just another carry like anti mage or riki with diffusal blade.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 4, 2013)

Riki is really tough to kill..Esp due to its Invisibilty
Somehow Riki was cloning itself into our team mates and was able to use that particular heros power too


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 4, 2013)

As for zeus build, I prefer Refresher Orb over Scepter, by spending a few more gold it will do more damage than scepter(by casting ulti twice) + it will provide 200% mana regen, same as bloodstone and it is easier to build. This is my 2nd item to rush after arcane boots. Items are definitely players choices.




theserpent said:


> Riki is really tough to kill..Esp due to its Invisibilty
> Somehow Riki was cloning itself into our team mates and was able to use that particular heros power too



riki was cloning?? This is not possible. Is there any morphling or rubick in enemy teams? Morph can clone anyone and Rubick can steal other's spells.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ Morphling was there


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 5, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> As for zeus build, I prefer Refresher Orb over Scepter, by spending a few more gold it will do more damage than scepter(by casting ulti twice) + it will provide 200% mana regen, same as bloodstone and it is easier to build. This is my 2nd item to rush after arcane boots. Items are definitely players choices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



refresher orb is a luxury item and is not recommended in a serious 5 vs 5 with strength opponents. reason is this orb has its very long cooldown which actually makes it useless after a constant bombardment of all 3 active spells by zeus. Either one wont have enough mana pool in mid game to activate refresher and nuke the ulti or u'll feel to actually use 2nd skill to insta kill an opponent who u are able to see. If you are playing against agile or int, then near fountain or anywhere else in the map u can make two full ulti shots to land a serious blow, but thats only the ulti you can use to the remote hero, not like all skills to a nearby one. for zeus ulti killing is more of a chance and needs a proper overlook of the total map, also it doesnt ensure a hit if strength heros build hood of defiance and negate ur ulti with a smile. Better go with dagon L3 L4 which has less cast animation, way less cooldown, cheaper and withing range if you use all other three skills, ensures a guranteed kill. Refresher orb is good for warlock for hes ulti strenghtens with increasing numbers of summoned unit twice as much. so better go with dagon and use the rest cash to have dagger of escape, pipe or shiva. Scepter's a must  as without it, zeus ulti damage will reach *just about *the kill-threshold but not over it, you will feel it when u'll see heros able to flee with a below 100 health bar after eating the whole spell.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 5, 2013)

Played as Riki with bots.Owned the game xD


----------



## Sarath (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone playing now?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Anyone playing now?



yes..


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 6, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Anyone playing now?



Wooo.. Atlast you wake up. I am in


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 6, 2013)

Played as:
Enchantress

Early Build : Null Talisman, Power Treads , Salve
Mid Game : Dagon, Orchid.
Later : Aghanim, Dagon leveld up two levels.

29 kills 2 deaths 18 Assists

Bounty Hunter

Early game
Bracer , salve, Power treads Strength
Mid Game
Drum, yasha, mask of madness
Later
Sange & Yasha, Crystalis, shadow Blade

19 kills 3 deaths 22 assists.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2013)

Why do you need MoM and Crystalis on Bounty?

I don't think DPS build is very practical on BH and his crits are pretty good and guaranteed every few seconds and his ulti gives pretty good chasing capabilities. Instead, damage items more better I think.

I usually go Phase boots, Deso and SnY. Plus bottle.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 6, 2013)

@Desmond and Arijit

Hey guys wanna team up for that Alienware Dota championship?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2013)

Piyush said:


> @Desmond and Arijit
> 
> Hey guys wanna team up for that Alienware Dota championship?



I don't think so. I have a job and the timings are erratic.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why do you need MoM and Crystalis on Bounty?
> 
> I don't think DPS build is very practical on BH and his crits are pretty good and guaranteed every few seconds and his ulti gives pretty good chasing capabilities. Instead, damage items more better I think.
> 
> I usually go Phase boots, Deso and SnY. Plus bottle.


Oh! cmon desmond! why everytime the same ideal build? you got to have experimental mindset sometimes....every single pro BH will go for deso and phaseboot, how many have u seen to play BH with maelstorm  i did that too, it was great fun believe me! MoM was very useful while chasing spirit breaker or razor to match their enhanced MS ( as they are hard to keep up even with track!), as u know MoM gives you a speed boost just like PB does it with collision . Also I would go for a basher build but game ended too quick. While in co-op against not so good players , i always surprise them with experiments.



Piyush said:


> @Desmond and Arijit
> 
> Hey guys wanna team up for that Alienware Dota championship?



I suggest before going to any championship, hone your skills with as many competitive scenarios you can possibly imagine, not against bots for a start...good opponents, great opponents then gradually to impossible to win against opponents....rip the map apart, know every stone, every tide in that middle river! rune timings, courier strategies, easy shop. Then one should  extensively do R&D with his/her fav hero and how to sync every move with his fav co-op players, say for arijit and desmond, assume arijit is shadow shaman and desmond is warlock, so a successful and stylish gank would require arijit to do the right time with his wards around and  shackles to tie up the tank/carry of opponent just when warlock will happen to nuke with burning legion from sky and slowcurse the whole place...trust me i've seen it so perfect that it costed the opponent the match! So ++ for your enthusiasm for championship,see if you guys can make some gliitters on that floor....all the best from me


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Oh! cmon desmond! why everytime the same ideal build? you got to have experimental mindset sometimes....every single pro BH will go for deso and phaseboot, how many have u seen to play BH with maelstorm  i did that too, it was great fun believe me! MoM was very useful while chasing spirit breaker or razor to match their enhanced MS ( as they are hard to keep up even with track!), as u know MoM gives you a speed boost just like PB does it with collision . Also I would go for a basher build but game ended too quick. While in co-op against not so good players , i always surprise them with experiments.
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest before going to any championship, hone your skills with as many competitive scenarios you can possibly imagine, not against bots for a start...good opponents, great opponents then gradually to impossible to win against opponents....rip the map apart, know every stone, every tide in that middle river! rune timings, courier strategies, easy shop. Then one should  extensively do R&D with his/her fav hero and how to sync every move with his fav co-op players, say for arijit and desmond, assume arijit is shadow shaman and desmond is warlock, so a successful and stylish gank would require arijit to do the right time with his wards around and  shackles to tie up the tank/carry of opponent just when warlock will happen to nuke with burning legion from sky and slowcurse the whole place...trust me i've seen it so perfect that it costed the opponent the match! So ++ for your enthusiasm for championship,see if you guys can make some gliitters on that floor....all the best from me



Thanks man for the heads up bro 
Actually, one of my friend asked me to make a group, he's been playing DOTA since 5 yrs or so. He said we'd be fine if I find players who are better than me  .
I'm not an experienced player or anything, but I know am comfortable enough to gank/escape with many heroes. Few heroes which I can play easily (with team support) are Pudge, Silencer, Viper, Clinkz, Zeus, Tiny, Sniper, Drow, Axe, Phantom Lancer, Phantom Assassin, Sven. Rest of them are in experimental lot.

The thing is, if my team has good coordination ,I can carry out my strategies flawlessly, but in Pub games, its almost impossible. Warding is critically important, courier should be taken with care, reporting miss is necessary, etc. without these factors one cant win a game. I'm thinking of mastering a Lane support/Support hero since he can turn the tides at any point of the game with his skills.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't think so. I have a job and the timings are erratic.



Umm okay .


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't think so. I have a job and the timings are erratic.



Same problem here. but fixed timing  Though the match will start from 8 o clock, its ok for me. I can manage to escape from office.  And we need 5+ members, if any case someone is unavailable, we have to manage, else they will disqualify.

@sam

Its just for fun man and gaining some experience , how the competitive scenario is. Win or loss is not everything, participation is the key in all gaming.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Same problem here. but fixed timing  Though the match will start from 8 o clock, its ok for me. I can manage to escape from office.  And we need 5+ members, if any case someone is unavailable, we have to manage, else they will disqualify.



Please say yes  You play a lot better than me.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 7, 2013)

@piyush your a pro with Tiny and sniper..was spectating your game that day ...


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Thanks man for the heads up bro
> Actually, one of my friend asked me to make a group, he's been playing DOTA since 5 yrs or so. He said we'd be fine if I find players who are better than me  .
> I'm not an experienced player or anything, but I know am comfortable enough to gank/escape with many heroes. Few heroes which I can play easily (with team support) are Pudge, Silencer, Viper, Clinkz, Zeus, Tiny, Sniper, Drow, Axe, Phantom Lancer, Phantom Assassin, Sven. Rest of them are in experimental lot.
> 
> ...



You'll do just fine. I've been playing dota since 2007, and when it comes to 5 vs 5 human players, its all but team play. Extraordinary skill set can be acquired with all heros in DOTA, some are easy, some are strtegic and some need superb reflexes to land a game-changer in the match.

Drow, venge, Ursa, tiny, viper, veno, huskar, sniper these heros can go all out from early-mid game and will still mange to kill/escape a 1 vs 3 situation with proper build and if the opponent is weak, they will start wrecking havoc right away, they also dont require much items to beef'em up for a decent carry.

 Heros like  apparition,rubic, invoker, necro, warlock, shadow demon require strategies, which affects you team play so much that few bad mistakes can cost you high and few tricky moves can turn the whole thing to ur favor.

Riki, brood, zeus, centaur, bounty, crixalis are bit reflex based, shift queing their actions in quick sucesstion gives you definite edge in combat and helps scoring last hit kills after a gank situations. 

there are also heros like Treant, jakiro, dragon night, mortred lion and lina who are excellent nukers and supports, they may take a bit time till mid game to be up with best item of choice and then when its done, they will start showing their colours in style. Keeper of light, crystal are outstanding support hero if you join up with one as your friend or be it you. So read every thing about every hero, build them, play them day and nightwith ur pal, try different tank/carry/nuke and see what is all about. Remember your oopponent wont give you even half a chance to survive if you get in their grasp for they can play with any hero. I recommend you playing original DOTA latest map in normal-fast and then insane-fast side by side with dota2 to get the most out of the gameplay.



arijitsinha said:


> Same problem here. but fixed timing  Though the match will start from 8 o clock, its ok for me. I can manage to escape from office.  And we need 5+ members, if any case someone is unavailable, we have to manage, else they will disqualify.
> 
> @sam
> 
> Its just for fun man and gaining some experience , how the competitive scenario is. Win or loss is not everything, participation is the key in all gaming.



True, but win is always important to let the kid inside all of us to live longer....win-loss is not *everything*...but its a *big thing*. Losing is not fun in competition, if you have not been to any, let me tell you, pro-gamers are not called pro just for the sake of it, many do it as their living and many do as they dont live at all, so what u'll get is humiliation, harassment and utter dissapointment, at a point of time it will likely to brake you. We all know we wont make it to finals and stuff but its like "when ur about to have fun, have it a bit more seriously"....always think higher than your potential, you'll see my point. Afterall its not study, we can get serious to any level we want without getting tired, bored and constrained


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 7, 2013)

@Piyush desmond sam and serpent i want to play some games with you guys and i have played a few games with arjit
and he can vouch for me being a good player...so lets fix a time and play a team MM?


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Please say yes  You play a lot better than me.



I said yes. but I am not sure what work pressure might come at that time. But I will try my best. Anyway my priority is allways on dota over my work  YGPM



theserpent said:


> @piyush your a pro with Tiny and sniper..was spectating your game that day ...



he is pro with pudge and drow also


----------



## theserpent (Feb 7, 2013)

Any heros i can try? Riki is good but untill level 6 its really tough to stay alive and gain gold


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 7, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Any heros i can try? Riki is good but untill level 6 its really tough to stay alive and gain gold



if you have a hero in your lane who can stun or slow they riki will be very effective just blink, smoke and you will deal good damage with level 1 back stab in the early levels and imo the best lane partner with riki would be cm

other than riki you can try weaver..hes very fun to play


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @piyush your a pro with Tiny and sniper..was spectating your game that day ...


Nah man, You can say "good" but not "pro" 


sam_738844 said:


> You'll do just fine. I've been playing dota since 2007, and when it comes to 5 vs 5 human players, its all but team play. Extraordinary skill set can be acquired with all heros in DOTA, some are easy, some are strtegic and some need superb reflexes to land a game-changer in the match.
> 
> Drow, venge, Ursa, tiny, viper, veno, huskar, sniper these heros can go all out from early-mid game and will still mange to kill/escape a 1 vs 3 situation with proper build and if the opponent is weak, they will start wrecking havoc right away, they also dont require much items to beef'em up for a decent carry.
> 
> ...


Havent tried queuing till now, does it affects the game a lot?


ghouse12311 said:


> @Piyush desmond sam and serpent i want to play some games with you guys and i have played a few games with arjit
> and he can vouch for me being a good player...so lets fix a time and play a team MM?


Will add you today on steam, lets play some matches tonight.


arijitsinha said:


> he is pro with pudge and drow also


I'm liking Pudge day by day, he's one quick solution for most range heroes
and Drow is so easy man , anyone can play her


theserpent said:


> Any heros i can try? Riki is good but untill level 6 its really tough to stay alive and gain gold


Heroes like Riki requires 2 things in the beginning: Last hits and patience.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 7, 2013)

@ piyush lets try pudge + omni combo..repel on pudge, rot and just follow the hero and as soon as repel is gone spamm heal
works very good in early game


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2013)

All right!
I've done some combos with my friend

Combo 1: Pudge + BloodSeeker

BS ulti a hero, and I hook him= Instant Death 

Combo 2: Tiny + Juggernaut 

I toss Juggy to opponent and he starts blade fury, meanwhile I stun them asap. If anyone of them still remains alive, Toss again 

Combo 3: Sven + Wisp

Wisp TPs me to other lane just to stun and give allies warcry buff, make enemies cry and then tp back


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 7, 2013)

Another patch.. but the most interesting is:-



> Added Language option for Matchmaking. You will find players when matchmaking that have selected the same language(s).





Spoiler



Now no Russians.. Fvck yeah. 





Piyush said:


> All right!
> I've done some combos with my friend
> 
> Combo 1: Pudge + BloodSeeker
> ...



Wisp is the best combo hero. He can combo with heroes who have good aoe spells(nuke/stuns). like ES,Tide,tiny...


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Nah man, You can say "good" but not "pro"
> 
> Havent tried queuing till now, does it affects the game a lot?


 
Wrong queing will kill you. Right queing can outsmart toughest heros and give them no time to even recover from a spell. Try queing kelen, stomp, mask of madness ( with basher stun will follow ) and double edge with Centaur to finish off fleeing intelligence heros who use force stuff a lot. Wrong Queing, you forget stun and enter mom mode with more damage input on ur end, uses double edge in-vain and lose health, then int hero stuns or diables u, and deals more damage with spell to even ur death. Queing is only suggested when you have binded hot keys in ur fingers like you can do em with ur left feet easy. If not... better not try, because queing also takes your mind from the actual occurences in-game while ur at it, and thus when ur busy queing things, u can very well be ganked or be in a false postion which ur queue wasnt ready for.



Piyush said:


> All right!
> I've done some combos with my friend
> 
> Combo 1: Pudge + BloodSeeker
> ...



bloodseeker can pudge can do it without using hook or can extend the effect on healthy heros with force stuff. Use it on them while facin at you instead of using at yourself, rupture will bloody kill them 

Try shadow demon curse+ witch doctor curse, shadow damon stack up 5 times, while at 3, wd trigger curse and so some stun. huge damage when both curse ends or erupts...easy kills in mid-game. 

Batrider+force stuff while at ulti or batrider ulti + BS ulti .

X torrent combo with Kunkka, place torrent position on the X mark u have just put a fleeing low health opponent hero in, when he gets back to X, torrent fires. Result : Trolled


----------



## theserpent (Feb 7, 2013)

Piyush match today at 5? I'll play as riki lets own them


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> bloodseeker can pudge can do it without using hook or can extend the effect on healthy heros with force stuff. Use it on them while facin at you instead of using at yourself, rupture will bloody kill them
> 
> X torrent combo with Kunkka, place torrent position on the X mark u have just put a fleeing low health opponent hero in, when he gets back to X, torrent fires. Result : Trolled



These 2 are too good 



theserpent said:


> Piyush match today at 5? I'll play as riki lets own them



what about now?


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 7, 2013)

Newbie Dota2 player here 

currently steam is updating Dota like hell . Haven't played for weeks now


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 7, 2013)

COunt me in 2 guys Id Rampager_godz on steam;
I play dota on garena too id : rampager-godz


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 8, 2013)

Steam ID : sg0050947

My co-partner Steam Id : lapkiva

Here is some ultimate co-op-combo example I tried from Mother-of-god pro DOTA players but never could do properly, as they are incredibly difficult to synchronise and also are the hardest to apply on a non-AI opponent.

So we play 5vs5 match right? How about playing the match 3vs5 or 2vs5 or even 1vs5   for some time in the map while that no.5 is on our side??

Think about it? hmm? possible? YES. It needs Storm and Tiny co-op. First target heros that do not have blink or dagger or escape. ( every match will have such heros at least untill mid game) It cant happen that all 5 opponents are carrying dagger! so target is locked.

 Now, i would want you all to recall DOTA map if u have played and know it by palm of ur hands. There are terrain in the map (cliffs, craters and piece of land) where normally and willfully no hero can go until he/she has blink or such skills...so they are called unpassable terrain, they are in the map but not to be travelled regularly. One example is right/bottom lane...near second Dire tower on the right side where the river has a brief waterfall...a crater was there.

 So First, Storm moves in there using his ulti fast travel, stands still, tiny lures a non-blink hero near that place from lane, tosses him suddenly towards that crater, where at the exact same time, storm catches him like a ball using his electric pull and guess what that hero comes right between that crater and then storm moves out using ulti again. 

Now that makes that non blink hero completely useless for the rest of the game standing there and watch it go by, unable to do anything!!! imgaine... and also tiny and storm moved two more heros in two more places like that...and also other players were like mad seeing their companion stuck at that place forever!! they did it with pudge everytime and poor fellow had to kill himself using rot to repawn near fountain...now thats insane right? how about you try that...? that match went about 2vs5 every 5-6 minutes! untill everyone had to waste money buying dagger and it was a complete and one-sided defeat!


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 8, 2013)

lol.. nice trick... but very hard and rare to land. Enemies have to be in that river. And why will they buy blink dagger? A 135 gold tp will save them instantly. there are many disabling a member technique. VS swap combo with any blink hero(QOP,AM). Or suppose pudge or VS bought blink dagger and blink in the mid of trees, then either pudge hook or VS ulti, the enemy stuck in jungle.. cannot escape from there. And you can do this anytime you want when the enemy is pushing lanes.

But sad, for this reason they disabled blink on pudge and VS.


BTW a very good map guide I found.. Warning. file size 10 mb.

*cdn.removed.us/DotaMap.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 8, 2013)

Its not the question of having tp or dagger or any skill or whichever...its the point that when one doesnt have all these and stuck there...i myself found more than 10 ways to get outta there unharmed or even kill heros being in that place, point is... not all in DOTA world knows these and also many goes to a panic mode when they are in such position. Also there are more places where you actually can get hit by range heros even when stuck which will ruin your gold too many times. Find that video in youtube and you'll know what happens in real


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2013)

Played 1 match with Ghouse yesterday. I chose Silencer (which was a bad decision, coz we had no stunners) . Mirana (ghouse) took the game away like a pro.

Saw the similar trap by Dark Seer. During a team fight, DS used his ability (which gathers all enemies to a target point and deals damage) to an plateau region and all the five enemies were now on that region, not able to get down.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Its not the question of having tp or dagger or any skill or whichever...its the point that when one doesnt have all these and stuck there...i myself found more than 10 ways to get outta there unharmed or even kill heros being in that place, point is... not all in DOTA world knows these and also many goes to a panic mode when they are in such position. Also there are more places where you actually can get hit by range heros even when stuck which will ruin your gold too many times. Find that video in youtube and you'll know what happens in real



Yeah.. I remember one funny incident, once CK in our team stuck between trees while using his 2nd skill. he was alone in a lane, and others are in different lane. we told him to buy a top or tango and order by courier. But he was so panicked that atlast we have to go there and cut the tree.



Piyush said:


> Played 1 match with Ghouse yesterday. I chose Silencer (which was a bad decision, coz we had no stunners) . Mirana (ghouse) took the game away like a pro.



Good. have fun. I will not be able to play in this weekend .


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 8, 2013)

too many early abandonments by noobs these days!, yesterdy all three games i played had at least two DCs ...then i found tiny in my team was having below build after we manged to pull it off after a long battle with viper and sniper.

End Game build : Tiny
Wraith Band,
4 bottles of salve,
Eagelsong.....


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2013)

unique

There are so many combos with Tiny, I want to try them all.

For eg, in one trick I saw Tiny tossing ES and he killed all 5 heroes in 2 secs . 
In another one, Tiny tosses TH to use his ulti and the team was left crippled.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> too many early abandonments by noobs these days!, yesterdy all three games i played had at least two DCs ...then i found tiny in my team was having below build after we manged to pull it off after a long battle with viper and sniper.
> 
> End Game build : Tiny
> Wraith Band,
> ...



how many wins do you have? in dota2 MM you get matched with players of similar skill and i don't know how actual skill is taken in to account but if u cross 400 wins mark with around 50% win rate you will get matched with much better players


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> how many wins do you have? in dota2 MM you get matched with players of similar skill and i don't know how actual skill is taken in to account but if u cross 400 wins mark with around 50% win rate you will get matched with much better players



Problem is a bit complicated, while in india i had a crappy internet connection which costed me 50 days punishment pool which i'm now making up gradually day by day....so now here in indonesia i have 7mbps connection and looking forward to get over it asap. Battle points matter, i know very well, right now am exploring and putting my DOTA skills in DOTA2 to see how fair they really are.

And guess what the SEA singapore server is like "feets away" from here .... so getting like 15ms ping  average in every game...office hours are bit odd so not able to play that hard


----------



## sid25290 (Feb 8, 2013)

hey guys
i have been playing dota 2 and the thing i realized is that some heroes are pretty easy to play with
like ursa, roof, chaos knight and many more are pretty easy to farm with
moreover they have buffed the warlock's "fatal bonds". at least that's what i feel
in dota fatal bonds, plainly, just sucks and in dota 2 its the "first to max skill"
played roof today
owned the game(all English speaking people finally, thanks to the update)
farmed arcane, 2 bracers and relic in 14 mins 
the one thing i learn after playing pub games in dota 2 is that never play support unless you are sure that your team player gonna carry
played so many support games, owned the heroes in my lane, just to lose in the end
finally started playing carries, semi-carries and back on my winning run
so after losing 6 games in a row(yes 6 really) won 4 games straight 

and by the way i am amazed that you people are talking about combos and still no one mentioned the best combo
all your combos are good for early game and mid game, but a good combo is that when u will own late as well
so for me(the best combo i played, with my lanner)
Naix(lifestealer)+Ursa
and 
naix+huskar
naix=open wounds
ursa=over power
or
huskar=burning spear
guarantee early game ownage
and late game u cant counter farmed naix and ursa
believe me
me and my lanner won every game with this combo
these days we play more of a bait combo
i play a tanking carry like naix or huskar or ursa
my lanner play kunkka
i go in as bait, take agro of all enemy heroes and my lanner cast torrent+ghost ship then come in with shadow blade+tide bringer
int and carries=dead or red bar
tanks are my food 

add me if anyone like
steam= sumitkarki


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 8, 2013)

sid25290 said:


> hey guys
> i have been playing dota 2 and the thing i realized is that some heroes are pretty easy to play with
> like *ursa, roof, chaos knight and many more are pretty easy to farm with
> moreover they have buffed the warlock's "fatal bonds". at least that's what i feel
> ...



1. They actually have not become easier to play with than DOTA, the DOTA2 game mechanics is more real-time and it allows the "Hero"'s character to reflect signigicantly on his attack/damage/movement/spells and above all behaviour when you are in a fight. Its complicated, but first it will seem like those heros in DOTA2 can own any game! they have become stronger, actually they have become just what they were supposed to be, in DOTA2, they are...how do u say ..."FIXED" 

2. 2 Bracers! Not really a good idea i guess, could have saved for Drum to upgrade previous bracer. Anyway personal perception.

3. Never play support games? Not recommended, all can think in the same alignment..resulting a real bad support mind-set, i also earlier stated that DOTA2 is a team game and its never ever guranteed to have super-smart all carry , typical nuker in your game as always, there will be noobs, there will be pros...but to support and as a good support hero, saves his/her team mates to the last drop of blood. Does not make sense if DOTA2  becomes a "i play for me " game. Win -lose...all becomes part of your support, heros dont have a "Support" tag on them, its just the way you choose. Be  supportive and you'll get famous. Trust me. I have 

4. Excellent strategies. Success rate very high. But tell me more about a "combo" when it looks like a typical off-the-track performance that dazzles the opponent team so bad that  it goes all outta there expectation. Overpower and open wounds are commo- place attack that you will use every now and then, opponents will be ready for that, careful one's will have simple force stuff to escape or become invisible. Opponents wont be ready when they see an healing salve  suddenly lying on ground in a lane and and they reach near it outta of need or curiosity, they dont know that apparition, gyro and invoker ar pin-pointing on that place with their ulties from distance...so thats a combo, something which you cant even think about happening


----------



## theserpent (Feb 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> unique
> 
> There are so many combos with Tiny, I want to try them all.
> 
> ...



whats TH


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 8, 2013)

theserpent said:


> whats TH



guess he's referring to Twin Head dragon


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> guess he's referring to Twin Head dragon



hes referring to Tide Hunter


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 8, 2013)

^^lol


----------



## Desmond (Feb 8, 2013)

Does Crystalis crit stack with Armlet?

Also, does AS from Maelstrom/Mjolnir stack with Armlet AS?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2013)

Dunno about Crystalys but Malestorm/Mjilnirr stacks with any UAM but over rides them when chain lightning occurs


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2013)

Where is everyone gone? Landed one-go rampage yesterday with Jakiro-Lion Co-op 

Played with good-old Slardar+desolator build. 23  kills 1 death 14 support


----------



## Ramu56 (Feb 13, 2013)

Did somebody said i am a noob?
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/9582/67657416.png


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2013)

^^nice stats there


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Did somebody said i am a noob?
> *img208.imageshack.us/img208/9582/67657416.png



Nice work...opp team looks sad though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Did somebody said i am a noob?
> *img208.imageshack.us/img208/9582/67657416.png


noob noob noob noob noob noob noob boob noob noob noob noob


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Did somebody said i am a noob?



Maybe because you use imageshack.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2013)

Punishment pool is killing my BP...but hey! 

View attachment 8935


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2013)

Void and AM are very hard. I mean they are the hardest of hard carries around there. One needs Vlad/MoM, Battle fury, BKB must. But last hitting becomes a  problem when opponents are range heroes.


----------



## Ramu56 (Feb 13, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Maybe because you use imageshack.


 Why not?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Why not?



why dint u convert that NT to dagon? could have lifted your score to 20.


----------



## Ramu56 (Feb 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> why dint u convert that NT to dagon? could have lifted your score to 20.


Not enough gold to get it actually,i got that remaining 3K gold while getting ancient.
In that game i got 3 kills at a time for using sonic wave


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2013)

^^that imagshack is really bad, I clicked on zoom upon that screenshot, but it stayed the same...i cant even see those items properly...only figured out PT@Str mode, NT and bottle, the last one is Scepter may be, not sure what item is there on the first slot. Opponent team kill/death ratio is also blurred, but i'm assuming they did not stand a chance...keeper of the light proved to be a great support (natural) i could see.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2013)

Our team for tournaments finally created
Team includes me, ArijitSinha, Ghouse and 2 of my other friends. 
Wish us good luck  (esp. to those of my fiends who are running MTNL)


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ All the best from me....btw post your team name, heros and co-op


----------



## potu89 (Feb 14, 2013)

Guys add me as well ON STEAM..

STEAM ID: KEVVKEKA

I have started playing directly DOTA 2 since nov '12 and i think i got a hang of it now..
Though not as pro as some of the guys here, i think i will enjoy playing with u guys..


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 14, 2013)

the easiest way to become good is to  play against pros


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2013)

Yup you all were right drow is easy to play with
drow with shawdown blade+ that item( critical sword one costing 3400)+a health stone=killer



Ramu56 said:


> Why not?



Hes a cat dont listen to him


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> the easiest way to become good is to  play against pros



NO!! the easiest way to get good at dota is to play support heroes and heroes who can gank and rely less on farm and then just constantly gank and play less carry heroes

i have seen many people who are new to dota just play carry heroes like sniper, riki...UGH


----------



## potu89 (Feb 14, 2013)

Funny story ..yesterday i played 2 games with HUSKAR and my stats were like

18 2 4    first game
13 24 5 for the second game...the second game went on for 85 mins and i couldn't kill even witch doctor with bkb, am, heart of tarrasque


----------



## potu89 (Feb 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Yup you all were right drow is easy to play with
> drow with shawdown blade+ that item( critical sword one costing 3400)+a health stone=killer



It is very easy to kill DROW if a hero has stun abilities or burst damage.

It is impossible for DROW to face lion/lina/dragon untill mid game....
And any carry with jump abilities like PH/RIKI/MAGE/HUSKAR/SLARK etc can kill her at any point in the game


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 14, 2013)

if you gank on noobs they will pp for sure


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 14, 2013)

Tuker Added.. Ready for the patch tonight 



ghouse12311 said:


> i have seen many people who are new to dota just play carry heroes like sniper, riki...UGH



but sniper is easier to play, many people here recommended sniper to start with. But whenever I play him, could not make so much farm .
And yes, initially playing support will help to learn this game a lot and try range heroes, dont go for melee heroes at the initial stages.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> if you gank on noobs they will pp for sure



Yea had a match with noobs only 



arijitsinha said:


> Tuker Added.. Ready for the patch tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wth another patch?? where do u get so much info



potu89 said:


> It is very easy to kill DROW if a hero has stun abilities or burst damage.
> 
> It is impossible for DROW to face lion/lina/dragon untill mid game....
> And any carry with jump abilities like PH/RIKI/MAGE/HUSKAR/SLARK etc can kill her at any point in the game



When they stun as soon as your in sense start running/silence them and use shawdow blade your good to go and you will be safe


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2013)

Every Thursday, Valve/Icefrog updates the game
So on Fridays we see the patch


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2013)

Will try out the new hero 
Piyush come today at 8??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Will try out the new hero
> Piyush come today at 8??



I'll be inactive for coming week
If I'll be playing then it'd be after 11 for one match only.
Busy week is coming ahead


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ exams I assume


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2013)

sorta


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> but sniper is easier to play, many people here recommended sniper to start with. But whenever I play him, could not make so much farm .
> And yes, initially playing support will help to learn this game a lot and try range heroes, dont go for melee heroes at the initial stages.



if sniper gets owned and doesn't get farm in the start then he is useless for the rest of the game, same goes for hard carries like pl, am etc

if you are new then you should play support int heroes which are having point and click spells like lich or cm and avoid heroes with aoe spells like lina cause if even they don't get any farm, they will have much better impact than an under farmed carry hero  in early and mid game...


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ thats for all heros..once you start killing people your level will higher than others


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ thats for all heros..once you start killing people your level will higher than others



hehe nope thats not it
some heroes, known as hard carries, becomes better with the items they have, not just with their skills/spells
On the other hand, heroes like Lina and others can take the game according to their will by the spells they have and are less dependent on items/farm


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2013)

God!! Arjit and I played today. LOL all were f********* pros I hardly got 1 kill


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 14, 2013)

Enemy were all late game carries(void,riki,invoker), we owned early, but sad lost late. This is why I dont want to play support in pubs.

And some tips to you, you can switch your power trade to Str,agi,int mode. Keep it to agi for more damage for drow. And dont rush for big items first, you were rushing shadow blade w/o your power trade complete. First boots,lifesteal, then shadow blade for drow.


And the more you level up, you will be matched against good player.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ yup i had completely forget about power threads.. was pissed with the match.. was not able to get last hits at all..axe was a pro


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

@theserpent who many wins do you have?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ramu and me played yesterday...easy ownage...rest 3 in our team were semi-noobs... Me 12, Ramu 15 kills, Crixalis and Bloodseeker.... 

since am in pool, i always end up in joining a game with too much noobs in my side  and the game ruins...i had one game yesterday gyro, 9 kills 34 supports and the total kill from our side was only that, they thrashed us with clinkz and huskar, I cant stand the fact that drow ranger from our side is carrying only one mithril hammer and three wraith bands!!! at level 13 and  killed 29 creeps in total match!!! WTF! she was always roaming around neutral creep area and also got killed a few times by them


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @theserpent who many wins do you have?



17 wbu


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 15, 2013)

Have 15 dota2 invite for give away


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 15, 2013)

@theserpent does dota2 run on full hd without any prob with the hd7750 ?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2013)

^^ I dont have a full HD monitor

Guys I get confused many times, that where my hero is esp in ganks an all

Meteor falls in russia
Curse by dota players?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ I dont have a full HD monitor
> 
> Guys I get confused many times, that where my hero is esp in ganks an all
> 
> ...



Probably...lol

They are really annoying sumfa*****es.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Guys I get confused many times, that where my hero is esp in ganks an all


ha ha , that happens to me also. Even sometime I could not realize I am dead, but still clicking. 
Actually this happens when there are lots of aoe heroes in both the teams.



> Meteor falls in russia
> Curse by dota players?



Invoker .. 

Now expecting no russian. phew..



RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> @theserpent does dota2 run on full hd without any prob with the hd7750 ?



Dont know about hd7750, but it runs on my HD6630M. I will post the fps later. Generally I play it at 1366X768 .


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2013)

LOL! awesome match today

our team went on pushing bot.. enemy team was busy attacking out middle lane barracks and dint even care to attack us

WE WON


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Dont know about hd7750, but it runs on my HD6630M. I will post the fps later. Generally I play it at 1366X768 .


Plz bro ...


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2013)

^^ Man you'll get good FPS dont worry!
People without GFX card run on 1600x900


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2013)

I see only 2 resolution options for me: 800*600 and 1280*720

My laptop offers 1376*768 resolution too. Why it isnt showing in the settings menu?
Is the resolution offered there is max?



sam_738844 said:


> ^^ All the best from me....btw post your team name, heros and co-op



thanks man 
Team name is silly :/ (Transformers) and we havent decided on heroes, we'll play together and then decide.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 15, 2013)

RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> Plz bro ...



I got 60 fps(max because of frame limiter) with all settings min and 40-50 fps in all settings high. in 1920X1080


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2013)

My question plz.... someone


----------



## Ramu56 (Feb 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I see only 2 resolution options for me: 800*600 and 1280*720
> 
> My laptop offers 1376*768 resolution too. Why it isnt showing in the settings menu?
> Is the resolution offered there is max?


I am playing on a laptop too,but 1366X768 resolution is available for me.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> My question plz.... someone



Update your graphics drivers and try again.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 17, 2013)

Left playing Dota2. I know it may sound very conservative, but some incidents made me do it. First is, from day1, i'm experiencing vocal and written abuse in every single game i join in SEA or Europe Servers, it happens that everyone knows how to play( but they do not), calling other noobs, failing to do even a single plan because they know crap about DOTA then getting high and starting abusing their own teammates with critical slang for  nothing. The opp team plays silent, deadly and wins. Its nothing personal for its a game only. 

IT goes on for a while until one gets the hang of it. That night i played with Ramu, a match with semi-pros and lost big time. No issues. Then started playing another with some SEA guys along with one of my Indian ex-roomie. We started good, had a few kills, then some big-talker in that game from Singapore started it, he was doing solo in mid and was thrashed heavily by some superb timed ganks by opp team, like we all know it cant be helped most of the times and the time taken for a co player to get there and save him will kill him three times. We started support on him after that, but the guy got enraged...and started abusing...i tried to cool him down but he went high..and went on very hard to bear slangs on me...i restrained myself and kept patience for a long time. After mid game he did the mistake of visiting my profile in steam and found am Indian.

 And then...it was raining pings like "f*** India" "India Fails" "All Indians are M**** C****", That  did it, I alt-tabbed, reported the player, and then got back into the game, left playing, pressed enter and literally killed him and his entire family with a level of written abuse that if he wd hear it, his ears would have bled. The game stopped seeing all that...everyone froze and started discon. Sgpre guy had nothing to say and left it. We left it. So conclusion is i'm tired of being in such disrespected position and lowering down my self and my resolves for the sake of just an online game. I'll rejoin when people will learn to be a little more mature.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am a casual player of Dota. I haven't got dota 2 as of now. So how is the gameplay as compared to the dota mod. should I buy this game. Actually I have only got a little money as of now and I am saving and I will get the game probably next month but I wanted to be sure if I should go for this game . If I do get it I will only be playing on the LAN. Thanks


----------



## Ramu56 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Hello everyone. I am a casual player of Dota. I haven't got dota 2 as of now. So how is the gameplay as compared to the dota mod. should I buy this game. Actually I have only got a little money as of now and I am saving and I will get the game probably next month but I wanted to be sure if I should go for this game . If I do get it I will only be playing on the LAN. Thanks


You don't need to buy the game,it is a free to play game if you get invited.So,add me if you want an invite.I got 12 invites left.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Left playing Dota2. I know it may sound very conservative, but some incidents made me do it. First is, from day1, i'm experiencing vocal and written abuse in every single game i join in SEA or Europe Servers, it happens that everyone knows how to play( but they do not), calling other noobs, failing to do even a single plan because they know crap about DOTA then getting high and starting abusing their own teammates with critical slang for  nothing. The opp team plays silent, deadly and wins. Its nothing personal for its a game only.
> 
> IT goes on for a while until one gets the hang of it. That night i played with Ramu, a match with semi-pros and lost big time. No issues. Then started playing another with some SEA guys along with one of my Indian ex-roomie. We started good, had a few kills, then some big-talker in that game from Singapore started it, he was doing solo in mid and was thrashed heavily by some superb timed ganks by opp team, like we all know it cant be helped most of the times and the time taken for a co player to get there and save him will kill him three times. We started support on him after that, but the guy got enraged...and started abusing...i tried to cool him down but he went high..and went on very hard to bear slangs on me...i restrained myself and kept patience for a long time. After mid game he did the mistake of visiting my profile in steam and found am Indian.
> 
> And then...it was raining pings like "f*** India" "India Fails" "All Indians are M**** C****", That  did it, I alt-tabbed, reported the player, and then got back into the game, left playing, pressed enter and literally killed him and his entire family with a level of written abuse that if he wd hear it, his ears would have bled. The game stopped seeing all that...everyone froze and started discon. Sgpre guy had nothing to say and left it. We left it. So conclusion is i'm tired of being in such disrespected position and lowering down my self and my resolves for the sake of just an online game. I'll rejoin when people will learn to be a little more mature.



Sad to hear it. Pub games are like that only. Everyone thinks the player in front of me is a noob and he himself knows everything.
But what more sad is to start abusing on the cultural basis. I know how you feel.
Yesterday only, some Europeans were abusing me and my friend coz we were from India. I and my friend were pretty furious. So instead of abusing back (which we did a lil in the beginning), I (pudge) and my friend (Sniper) were killing them in their base, even though their towers were intact. Made 12-14 kills there only, just those 3 guys.
They whined a lot and disconnected .

Well in your case, you should start playing with us and all, we always play like 4-5 players along. So even if we come across such abuse, we pay them back in both form, that is, killing them verbally and in-game.



Sarang\m/ said:


> Hello everyone. I am a casual player of Dota. I haven't got dota 2 as of now. So how is the gameplay as compared to the dota mod. should I buy this game. Actually I have only got a little money as of now and I am saving and I will get the game probably next month but I wanted to be sure if I should go for this game . If I do get it I will only be playing on the LAN. Thanks


Dont need to buy it. Just create a steam account and post your steam ID here. We'll send you a copy (or more if your friends need it too).


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2013)

I have around 10 dota 2. can i leagally sell it  or anyone want i'll gift you


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I have around 10 dota 2. can i leagally sell it  or anyone want i'll gift you



Everyone has excess invites. I myself gave away multiple copies.
Its pretty worthless even if you wanna sell or trade anywhere.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry. I created an account on steam and found out that Dota2:Early access was 29$. Didn't check that it was F2P. Please gift one with steam ID: dota 2
Edit: Steam ID: Sarang235( I am so dumb)


----------



## Gauravs90 (Feb 17, 2013)

My steam id : Gauravs90

Pls someone gift me too


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2013)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Sorry. I created an account on steam and found out that Dota2:Early access was 29$. Didn't check that it was F2P. Please gift one with steam ID: dota 2
> Edit: Steam ID: Sarang235( I am so dumb)


cant find you on steam
link your steam id here



Gauravs90 said:


> My steam id : Gauravs90
> 
> Pls someone gift me too


sent the request
accept it so that i can give you


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 18, 2013)

It is Sarang235


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a couple of invites, Add me and I will gift you.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

Had an awesome match today
Went mid, pudge and slardar were in mid too, slardar attacked me..i went near the tower he came still atacking pudge came to save him, Killed both  got first kill.
Slardar for some reason kept feeding me xD


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2013)

I never played Jakiro in my life before. Yesterday, unluckily, I got Jakiro by randoming and decided to go ahead. The results are here : DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 127824519


----------



## Piyush (Feb 18, 2013)

^^Nice stats there
I tried Jakiro 1/2 times, found it powerful but kinda slow.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah.. slow and huge. His collision rate is highest in Dota 2.

I found one trick for tower diving. When the tower started attacking you, just attack your own creeps, the tower will change target immediately. 
Note:- to attack own creep press A then left click the creep.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

Worst thing of jakiro is hes slow and item dependent


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yeah.. slow and huge. His collision rate is highest in Dota 2.
> 
> I found one trick for tower diving. When the tower started attacking you, just attack your own creeps, the tower will change target immediately.
> Note:- to attack own creep press A then left click the creep.



Does it really work? I thought it was urban legend, so never tried.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Does it really work? I thought it was urban legend, so never tried.



It work, i did that.
Btw what is urban legend?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> It work, i did that.
> Btw what is urban legend?



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_legend


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

Guys tell me what other hero i can try with
I have played with
Drow-Easy
Riki-Uh okay kinda tough to play untill lvl 6
Razor-Medium
Zeus-Medium
Jakiro-Easy

Sniper-medium


----------



## Piyush (Feb 18, 2013)

You may also try Clinkz, Phantom Assassin, Phantom Lancer, Leshrac, Lina, Crystal Maiden, Gyrocopter since you mainly play carries and nukers.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2013)

what's carries,nukers etc?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 19, 2013)

Carries are late gamers. They will be the driving force of the match once they level up and get their core items but are a little more than useless early game. Ex : Trax, Sniper, Riki, BH, etc.

Nukers are those heroes who have certain skills with high damage and low cooldown, so those skills can be used rapidly and repeatedly. Ex. Lina, SD, Magnus, etc.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> what's carries,nukers etc?



Etc :- end of thinking capacity


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 19, 2013)

tusker/magnus/cent with kelens/puck with kelens / pudge FTW


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2013)

Yesterday me,piyush etc had a match
Pudge was hacking, he sent our team sniper flying to his base and sniper got killed


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 19, 2013)

ha ha lol.. I was spectating that game. and  

Actually that is ability abuse, Chen has a skill to send his teammate to the base. So at first chen was casting that ability on pudge. after a short delay pudge hooks.
So the one who was hooked also flying to base with pudge.. 

I could not stop laughing seeing sniper flying.   It was very funny though. I think they will fix it in upcoming patches.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol i thought hes hacking!


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2013)

Yea this is just a combo
I used to do it during greevling event and to be honest I'd like it to be remain in the game


----------



## Desmond (Feb 19, 2013)

I have seen Na'vi use this trick many times. Look for their videos on YouTube.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 20, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ha ha lol.. I was spectating that game. and
> 
> Actually that is ability abuse, Chen has a skill to send his teammate to the base. So at first chen was casting that ability on pudge. after a short delay pudge hooks.
> So the one who was hooked also flying to base with pudge..
> ...



that's not a bug


----------



## theserpent (Feb 21, 2013)

Piyush lets try the dark seer combo told in this
DOTA 2 - Closer Look On: Tusk - YouTube


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2013)

Will Dark Seer's Ion Shell still be active in Tusk's snowball?


----------



## rapusa (Feb 27, 2013)

Anyone can pass me a key for DOTA 2 ?
I am new to dota and steam but wants to try it.
steam ID : Rapusa


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2013)

Add me, I will gift you a copy.


----------



## rapusa (Feb 27, 2013)

My steam account is limited User acc atm so can you please add me , as I am not allowed to do this yet.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2013)

Unable to find you. Post a link to your profile.


----------



## rapusa (Feb 27, 2013)

My profile link


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2013)

Dude, make your profile public. No one can add you otherwise.

Added, accept...


----------



## sid25290 (Feb 28, 2013)

guys one of the best games i played
check this game replay if u like
the way this game turned
i cant believe we won in the end


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 28, 2013)

By looking at the score, K/D. you should win. But I guess they were pushing hard and you lost towers early because of prophet/drow/tiny.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2013)

Wont be playing still 28th march


----------



## sid25290 (Feb 28, 2013)

we lost early game, they all had shadow blade, but we managed to defend and win in the end
i have to give credit to our team for sticking and playing with patience

i was mirana btw


----------



## sourav tripathy (Feb 28, 2013)

Its my favorite game of all time


----------



## sid25290 (Mar 1, 2013)

see K/D ratio of this game
we pulled it off in the end though
lesharc and shadow shaman were disappointments
the tri lane with me and lest didnt connect a single stun
lost early game hard


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 2, 2013)

Now a days I am having a strange problem. Many times I am getting spikes in game. My pings are 60-70 ms constant, fps is 60 but suddenly the screen freezes for a second. It becomes unplayable for me. Any idea why it is happening? And how to fix it?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2013)

^ same here to many russians


----------



## rapusa (Mar 2, 2013)

My(Rapusa) First fair public match and a Win . Well my contribution was not much but I think good start for me 
Dota gameplay is great for co-pvp. Another game in my must play MMO games list.
Zeus hero  is really fun to play with.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ same here to many russians



What? I did not get.. What to do with russians?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Now a days I am having a strange problem. Many times I am getting spikes in game. My pings are 60-70 ms constant, fps is 60 but suddenly the screen freezes for a second. It becomes unplayable for me. Any idea why it is happening? And how to fix it?



Same here. I'm getting this problem since  2nd last update.
Dont know the fix though


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 2, 2013)

Sad... It is unplayable now..


----------



## sid25290 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well about that lag issue
I only lagg at night (gpd knows why)
In day time it runs smooth

@rapusa
Well u had to win that game. I mean your tiny+luna definitely Owned the opposition
And only invoker, in dire, seemed decent, who know what to make. I bet that invoke must have been furious
Sad build by huskar+dk


----------



## Ramu56 (Mar 7, 2013)

This is my second time Bane


----------



## nims11 (Mar 7, 2013)

^ bane one of my fav. 3 disables isn't a joke.


----------



## Ramu56 (Mar 11, 2013)

Watch this video guys,in this Templar Assassin managed to get four Divine Rapier's within 37 min.



Is there any way to watch that whole match?I really want to know how he did that.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 12, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Watch this video guys,in this Templar Assassin managed to get four Divine Rapier's within 37 min.
> 
> Is there any way to watch that whole match?I really want to know how he did that.




DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 143098809

or go to your watch section in Dota , then enter the id 143098809, and download the replay.


----------



## Ramu56 (Mar 13, 2013)

My first match as Lycan,and he is really cool.


You guys change steam profile names alot  .It is really hard to identify who is who.Does anyone know whats the name of Se@dragon now?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 14, 2013)

in my inventory
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/3833/dota2gifts.jpg
what can i do with it?
help me guys


----------



## sid25290 (Mar 14, 2013)

owned another game with phantom lancer
i am finding it really easy to farm with lancer
pretty good hero but not as good as spec or void though
funny thing
in the end of the game, my illusions killed TA and PA
i was  not even there 

^^^^ those are dota 2 invites
you can gift those to people who have not got the invites yet
they are needed to play games, for the new user.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2013)

sid25290 said:


> owned another game with phantom lancer
> i am finding it really easy to farm with lancer
> pretty good hero but not as good as spec or void though
> funny thing
> ...



haha nice
I'm comfortable with PL too if opponent dont have AOE damage dealing Range heroes.

radiance/ heart on illusions make it easy as pie


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 14, 2013)

PM for free invites...
add me as friend on steam.....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2013)

Lost 7 matches in a row
And that too with the heroes I'm comfortable with, viz. Silencer, Zeus, Dark Seer, Faceless Void, etc.
Don't know wtf is happening to me


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Lost 7 matches in a row
> And that too with the heroes I'm comfortable with, viz. Silencer, Zeus, etc.
> Don't know wtf is happening to me



Same with me.. gg lags. Though my pings are good, but i am getting disconnection for 2-3 secs. every now and then, but at 8th match we won due to our team mates. and I was afk farming with lone druid


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2013)

It means that it is high time to take a break from Dota. Happened with me too. Too much dota can mess up your efficiency.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Lost 7 matches in a row
> And that too with the heroes I'm comfortable with, viz. Silencer, Zeus, Dark Seer, Faceless Void, etc.
> Don't know wtf is happening to me



pick heros depending on opponent or the heros which are initiator like tusk, axe, centaur,magnus etc.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2013)

One of the best KOTL guides I've ever read :

Excerpt: 


> Keeper of the Light is a massive faggot of a hero whose job it is to eliminate fun. Being a support hero, he requires no items whatsoever to kill you to death over and over again without remorse or pity and he possesses the power of Illuminate, which he can use to farm any item he could ever want. Unless you get one of those Russian KOTLs who max Illuminate first and steal every last hit possible, you will be glad to know that a KOTL on your team ensures that you have all the fun and the enemy has none whatsoever.
> 
> KOTL goes well with any team unless the enemy team has nyxnyxnyxnyxnyx or you have no stuns or crowd control of any description. This guide assumes you have a basic understanding of game mechanics and terminology.
> 
> ...



Steam Community :: Guide :: How to be an annoying piece of **** and play KOTL of the Light


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2013)

HAHAHA nice guide indeed.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 1, 2013)

Dota 2 - The Origin, a short movie(Must watch for all the Dota 2 lovers)

Dota 2 - The Origin - YouTube



Spoiler



I really like the part where Bounty Hunter back-stab Witch Doctor. <3


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2013)

Had a Amazing match today
I played sven
There was a person in my team who played SLARK - He had a score of 35 kills to 3 deaths- he had 2 divine reapers


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Had a Amazing match today
> I played sven
> There was a person in my team who played SLARK - He had a score of 35 kills to 3 deaths- he had 2 divine reapers



Slark is an op hero.My personal best with slark is 36 kills, my friend in a game had 60 kills with slark.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2013)

With DPS items and agility steal, Slark can easily get IMBA.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2013)

Actually that guy became strong Cos of KS my kills
I stuned lion went to kill it he killed it, then when i did the same to lich he did it again and it go on and on


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2013)

@akshay 
Watch some pro matches. You'll be surprised to see how they play. I'm telling you this because I used to think the same way you must be thinking now (that why I didnt get to kill those guys even if I was doing a lot for them). There are various roles of heroes in DOTA which I learned only a month back. 
Sven is a support/lane support hero, whose job is to make his allies help dominating. Its even true that Sven can lead an assault too, his Ulti along with cleave can do some devastating damage to a whole team stacked together.

So. I'd recommend you to first search youtube for "Dotacinema / XVRougue: Dota2 hero roles, abilities, damage types, jungling".
After that search some pro matches  for the teams like: Na 'vi, IG, eHome, EG, etc.


----------



## Neo (Apr 2, 2013)

I play good with Drow, Sniper and Chaos Knight now


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2013)

@Piyush thanks
@Neo you have become much better now


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2013)

Neo said:


> I play good with Drow, Sniper and Chaos Knight now



Glad to hear that. I'd love to play once my college project work is complete.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2013)

Getting a bit used to SVEN now
So what core items do I need to get to make him killer
MOM+that red blade(forgot its name) and?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Getting a bit used to SVEN now
> So what core items do I need to get to make him killer
> MOM+that *red blade*(forgot its name) and?





Man dont play blindly, read each of the items/spell description, Understand what a item does, and what will be synergy with the hero. I guess the red blade is Crystalis. it does critical strike, chances are 15-20%(forgot).MOM,crit and arcane boots is enough for him i think. Dont forget to activate MoM, under ulti.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 3, 2013)

Updated Spreadsheet with new names.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Updated Spreadsheet with new names.


I've never seen you playing


----------



## Sarath (Apr 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I've never seen you playing



I will be playing in July again.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Dota 2 - The Origin, a short movie(Must watch for all the Dota 2 lovers)
> 
> Dota 2 - The Origin - YouTube
> 
> ...



Great video. After watching on youtube, downloaded it in good quality.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2013)

Sniper gets amazing once  he gets MaelStrom

Imo buy all items that increase his attack speed first
First get power threads, then maelstorm, and then shawdow blade


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Sniper gets amazing once  he gets MaelStrom
> 
> Imo buy all items that increase his attack speed first
> First get power threads, then maelstorm, and then shawdow blade



+1

I always rush Maelstrom while playing as sniper. Then depending upon the situation, I go Crystalis or Shadowblade or both.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 4, 2013)

I dont know why, I cannot play noob heroes like drow,sniper,riki  , Whenever I pick them ... Fail..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I dont know why, I cannot play noob heroes like drow,sniper,riki  , Whenever I pick them ... Fail..



Dude, we all used to fail. As you gain more sense about playing, you will play better. Learn to last hit, you will get more gold and learn to harass enemies with Sniper's long range.

Riki is not so noob hero btw. You can be invi, but enemies will counter you fast with dust, gem and wards.


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 4, 2013)

okay, i don't know what's wrong but these days, in SEA servers, i am getting 300+ pings in 7-8 out of 10 matches and <100 in 1-2 matches,
i am pretty sure nothing wrong at my end.
anyone else facing such issues?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I dont know why, I cannot play noob heroes like drow,sniper,riki  , Whenever I pick them ... Fail..



You high?
You played sniper and had a score of 26:1 forgot  ?



sid25290 said:


> okay, i don't know what's wrong but these days, in SEA servers, i am getting 300+ pings in 7-8 out of 10 matches and <100 in 1-2 matches,
> i am pretty sure nothing wrong at my end.
> anyone else facing such issues?



Same here


----------



## d3p (Apr 5, 2013)

i need a invite....d3p.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 5, 2013)

^ I saw you playing today 

Played 3-4 matches with gamerganesg(Gamerzeus),Noaharc(Shock),Sam7[Complete the number here i forgot](Law), and sams friend-rapusa

*img829.imageshack.us/img829/7217/2013040500003d.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2-3 matches in a row the enemy team DC, we auto won but look at this match if they all were there we all would have our best stats



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, we all used to fail. As you gain more sense about playing, you will play better. Learn to last hit, you will get more gold and learn to harass enemies with Sniper's long range.
> 
> Riki is not so noob hero btw. You can be invi, but enemies will counter you fast with dust, gem and wards.



Err RIKI, today this person who played riki pawned us nicelllyyyyyy


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2013)

Missing DOTA so much. Cant find time to play matches. Played 2 matches yesterday after a week or so.

I want someone here who play good as *Leshrac/ Naga Siren/ Enigma *so that I can make combos with my Dark Seer (I play good enough as DS). I have landed the enemies unit on the unpassable hills many times now and its so much fun  .

This is the combo.
[youtube]zncHD4JlgJk[/youtube]


----------



## theserpent (Apr 5, 2013)

^ When will you finish your project?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ When will you finish your project?



It will go on ... but will play DOTA on sunday, for sure.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Missing DOTA so much. Cant find time to play matches. Played 2 matches yesterday after a week or so.
> 
> I want someone here who play good as *Leshrac/ Naga Siren/ Enigma *so that I can make combos with my Dark Seer (I play good enough as DS). I have landed the enemies unit on the unpassable hills many times now and its so much fun  .
> 
> This is the combo.



This is removed in the recent patch dear. Not sure about the jungle hill, but I am sure about the hill beside the river. You cannot vaccum enemy there.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> This is removed in the recent patch dear. Not sure about the jungle hill, but I am sure about the hill beside the river. You cannot vaccum enemy there.


Sad.
I did this combo 4 times, 1 time at bot river hill, 1 time at top river hill which is at alongside of rune and 2 times at the hill shown in the video.

There were already few locations where on can perform this combo and after hearing this news, it looks like it'd almost impossible in future.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 6, 2013)

3 wins in a row yesterday night...with serpent,gamerZeus(previously Ganesh), Noah..etc etc...opposite team fled everytime they were beaten he crap outta them, rage disconnection...though i dont quite remember the last match...was playing with Gyro...thats all i remember  Too much fun


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> 3 wins in a row yesterday night...with serpent,gamerZeus(previously Ganesh), Noah..etc etc...opposite team fled everytime they were beaten he crap outta them, rage disconnection...though i dont quite remember the last match...was playing with Gyro...thats all i remember  Too much fun



I know uploaded the screenie in the before page /
That was amazing, the other team had almost just 1-2 kills compared to our 10+ kills


----------



## rayfire (Apr 6, 2013)

Any one having high ping with BSNL? it always used be  below 100ms now its 340ms too much delay.


----------



## Neo (Apr 6, 2013)

rayfire said:


> Any one having high ping with BSNL? it always used be  below 100ms now its 340ms too much delay.


I have BSNL too. Pings are from 100ms to 400ms on different servers. 340ms is pretty much playable IMO.

PS: I kicked so much ass today XD.
I love drow <3


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

^ I know you were god like
Played As sniper with gamerganesh.. Lol i was wicked sick  20/21 kills : 3 deaths


----------



## rapusa (Apr 6, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> 3 wins in a row yesterday night...with serpent,gamerZeus(previously Ganesh), Noah..etc etc...opposite team fled everytime they were beaten he crap outta them, rage disconnection...though i dont quite remember the last match...was playing with Gyro...thats all i remember  Too much fun



3 rage quit matches !!!
This happens a lot in public matches . Either enemy side do that or our side and ruin whole match.
I have more fun in co-op matches even when someone DC or quit, it balance it automatically.
I even DC'ed at last movement and didn't receive any point/item


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

^ But that happens only in Low priority matches, In normal Pub matches its not much


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 6, 2013)

Lets have a 5v5 lobby today? @ 5-6 p.m?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

^^ SURE! Thats what i wanted
so
Me,U,noah,Gamerganesh,Neo,Sam,Rapusa  we need 3-4 more



arijitsinha said:


> Lets have a 5v5 lobby today? @ 5-6 p.m?



Ask all tdf members u know


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm in...


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 6, 2013)

I wanna join too.My dota 2 id is rock2707.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

Great
so
Me
gamerganesh
desmonddavid
neo
Noah
D3P(Maybe)
Arjit
Rapusa(Maybe)
Piyush(No reply yet)
Rocky 
are in


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok.. So all be ready around 5:30 today.. I will post the Lobby name password at that time.. In case I am not available(Cannnot rely on my net and electricity.) someone else create a lobby and continue.

time is 5:30, expecting to start match at 6:00


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

Ramu will join too


----------



## Neo (Apr 6, 2013)

Just keep in mind that Drow is mine XD


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

Dam i cant connect to steam servers


----------



## rapusa (Apr 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dam i cant connect to steam servers


Same ..
We pawned bots bad so they ban us..


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 6, 2013)

All KS All KS.. 

M also not able to connect.. entire steam is down.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

FINALLY steam is back


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 6, 2013)

wut? not for me.. still NO connection.


----------



## rapusa (Apr 6, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> All KS All KS..



KS = KILL STREAK ..
pro in KS


----------



## Neo (Apr 6, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> wut? not for me.. still NO connection.



Restart steam if it still doesnt work


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 6, 2013)

rapusa said:


> KS = KILL STREAK ..
> pro in KS



No its Kill *STEAL*


Neo said:


> Restart steam if it still doesnt work



Now its back..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2013)

timings kya hain??

will be online on steam from now till midnight


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

^^ come now


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 6, 2013)

Whats your id @the serpent?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

All those who are coming
add me up in steam ASAP
steam name - [IGR]Man.Of.Steel


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2013)

2 matches today
Ghouse owned them both
Ganesh played well too


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2013)

Today's last game :

*i.imgur.com/0x2kdhe.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

It was fun  we should have it again


----------



## Sarath (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you guys playing now?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 6, 2013)

those who can play now lets party up and play a game?


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 6, 2013)

sorry am late...are what happened to piyush...eveytime i play a game...i see him online but ..away... please tell me a time tmrw...am too much tired for today


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 7, 2013)

OMG!!
I posted the Screenshot on the playdate 


Piyush said:


> 2 matches today
> Ghouse owned them both
> Ganesh played well too


Thank you ..
And it's really hard to remember TDF username from Steam Profile name


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> sorry am late...are what happened to piyush...eveytime i play a game...i see him online but ..away... please tell me a time tmrw...am too much tired for today



sorry bro i was this week due to college work
We'll play today evening after 7 for sure


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 7, 2013)

Another Dota 2 playdate today.... Be available after 3 p.m without fail. PM me/serpent/piyush for the details

If you have issue with the timing, post here with a suitable time.


----------



## Neo (Apr 7, 2013)

BTW, I am scared of Hot_Summer now. He had 2 DRs! TWO FCUKING DRS!! I was like a creep to him LOL.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Hahaha i know

Had another Dota playdate match today


----------



## Neo (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ we needed 4 more people today.. lets play tonight at 11 or 12?


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Apr 7, 2013)

I ll join u guyz after 9:30PM...


----------



## rapusa (Apr 7, 2013)

3 pros vs 2 noobs


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey guys, 

Can anybody please provide me a dota key/invite?


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Apr 7, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can anybody please provide me a dota key/invite?



PM me ur email ID


----------



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2013)

rapusa said:


> View attachment 9924
> 
> 3 pros vs 2 noobs



Who said I am a pro? And Gagan is imba noob.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Who said I am a pro? And Gagan is imba noob.



In that Match, I(Zeus) bottled a illusion and activated it. I commanded two illusion to go in separate ways and Poor Ursa(Gagan) activated his 2nd and 4th ability and destroyed the illusions
and i pawned him with my Combo...(so hilarious)
another pub match
me(CW) and enemy(LD's Spirit Bear)
in a race


Spoiler



*imageshack.us/scaled/large/801/2013040700001d.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/29/2013040700002.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/827/2013040700003.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/23/2013040700004o.jpg
and i Finnaly won that Race...
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/708/2013040700005.jpg


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 8, 2013)

DOTA 2 today @ 10 AM ... See you guys there


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> another pub match
> me(CW) and enemy(LD's Spirit Bear)
> in a race
> 
> ...



In those images, I was saying something to you... I think I was telling you to get away from the bear as it weas blocking your path to make some ganking possibility for Dire


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> In that Match, I(Zeus) bottled a illusion and activated it. I commanded two illusion to go in separate ways and Poor Ursa(Gagan) activated his 2nd and 4th ability and destroyed the illusions
> and i pawned him with my Combo...(so hilarious)
> another pub match
> me(CW) and enemy(LD's Spirit Bear)
> ...



Would have been fun if both had Radiance.



NoasArcAngel said:


> DOTA 2 today @ 10 AM ... See you guys there



10 AM? You have do you not have a job?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> 10 AM? You have do you not have a job?



He is a kiddo.. 

Even without job I cant imagine to wake up at 10 A.M.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 8, 2013)

my good old dota days are back...   thanks TDF members for making pub matches and lobbies so much fun, without abuse, bad culture, alienation...from people around the globe.

complete enjoyment with everyone down there playing dota2, win or lose doesnt matter, unmatched entertainment. You guys made my day, thanks a ton to Serpent,shock, rock, Arijit, Rapusa, Piyush and every dota2 player from TDF comm.

I enjoyed mostly the part where i could play with free mind, i knew that i would not see in my screen some utmost insulting slangs  and "noob noob" from some 50 paisa dota2 player ....just because i could not survive a gank situation once while talking to mom in my phone...

Sincere gratitude to all, and i'm really looking forward to bringing more guys in TDF forum just for dota2 experiecne who are with me playing dota for long time....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> my good old dota days are back...   thanks TDF members for making pub matches and lobbies so much fun, without abuse, bad culture, alienation...from people around the globe.
> 
> complete enjoyment with everyone down there playing dota2, win or lose doesnt matter, unmatched entertainment. You guys made my day, thanks a ton to Serpent,shock, rock, Arijit, Rapusa, Piyush and every dota2 player from TDF comm.
> 
> ...



HAHA you are sounding like you are not going to play DOTA anymore.
This is just a start man. Just think what will happen when we all are equally leveled in skills.

*Serpent and Ganesh* are getting better and better.
No one supports better than *Arijit.*
*Ramu* always plays hard heroes and do great.
*Desmond, you and Ghouse*, being old dota players make it difficult for opposite side 
*NoahArcAngel, Tarun and Gagan*, even after being new to Dota, are doing good
And *Hunter and Rapusa* play carries pretty well too.

*Did I miss anyone?*


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 8, 2013)

@SAM
in that game u were saying Darkseer is Coming
GET BACK!!!

why are u so sentimental?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> HAHA you are sounding like you are not going to play DOTA anymore.
> This is just a start man. Just think what will happen when we all are equally leveled in skills.
> 
> *Serpent and Ganesh* are getting better and better.
> ...



Yess.. You missed White fang  . Though that guy started playing after me, but now playing a lot better than me. I am jealous.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> He is a kiddo..
> 
> Even without job I cant imagine to wake up at 10 A.M.



I forgot. He is a first year engineering guy.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 8, 2013)

No no.. he is a 9 year old baby.. 

Age Group of TDF Gamers - View Poll Results

He himself voted this. We will not believe anything else he will say.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 8, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> No no.. he is a 9 year old baby..
> 
> Age Group of TDF Gamers - View Poll Results
> 
> He himself voted this. We will not believe anything else he will say.




it was a troll, and if you feel otherwise, you should be ashamed that a 9 year old plays dota so well   

EDIT : 

on a serious note, i am sick... so no college for me... only exams   (doktors orders)


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yess.. You missed White fang  . Though that guy started playing after me, but now playing a lot better than me. I am jealous.



ahh c'mon
playing a support hero is a lot difficult in my opinion. And you play that role pretty well.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sry guys, I can't play as no power here and backup also over.Thats y I left.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> @SAM
> in that game u were saying Darkseer is Coming
> GET BACK!!!


I was telling you to run sideways and not behind Bear as DS was coming from jungle to gank you along with some other hero



rock2702 said:


> Sry guys, I can't play as no power here and backup also over.Thats y I left.



Yea i guessed that as you were offline all of a sudden. No probs


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> ahh c'mon
> playing a support hero is a lot difficult in my opinion. And you play that role pretty well.



Playing support is actually easy since you don't really have to depend upon farm. You only need to ward, buy chicken and heal/give mana to carries, etc.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Playing support is actually easy since you don't really have to depend upon farm. You only need to ward, buy chicken and heal/give mana to carries, etc.



Sounds easy 
But support are the mostly targeted. Also, to me they feel a lot more squishier than other heroes, dunno why.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Sounds easy
> But support are the mostly targeted. Also, to me they feel a lot more squishier than other heroes, dunno why.



yes i got ganked early and mid game 20 deaths


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> yes i got ganked early and mid game 20 deaths


hehehe.... thats the problem with most agility carry heroes, they have low base hp


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Sounds easy
> But support are the mostly targeted. Also, to me they feel a lot more squishier than other heroes, dunno why.



Not really, supports don't actually get deep into team fights (unless they are noobs), they mainly use nukes on enemies or buffs on allies. Unless you are a tanky support like Ogre Magi.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 8, 2013)

Is anyone playing now?

*steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198060648246


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Is anyone playing now?
> 
> Steam Community :: ID :: mutant.blob


yes we are
are you mutant blob in steam?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 8, 2013)

anyone playing after 9 today? i can come after 9..


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 8, 2013)

I feel in every team there should be a tank hero, otherwise it is very difficult to win a game in which all players are of almost equal calibur and the opposite team has a tank.How much so ever does sniper drow farm they die like creeps to spells and burst damage.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I feel in every team there should be a tank hero, otherwise it is very difficult to win a game in which all players are of almost equal calibur and the opposite team has a tank.How much so ever does sniper drow farm they die like creeps to spells and burst damage.



Yea. If a game stretches too much, then it all comes down to tankiness/ability to withstand serious damage


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone up for a lobby match?

Join this game if you are interested :



Spoiler



Password : virginkiller666


----------



## Sarath (Apr 8, 2013)

Had a fun game not because of the kills but it was even matched. One of those really awesome leveled games. 

*i.imgur.com/DmE4GNH.jpg


----------



## Neo (Apr 9, 2013)

^^ You such a pro!?! :3


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 9, 2013)

dota 2 

9.30 ~ 10.0 see you there


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 9, 2013)

played Yesterday as Zeus
because they quickly picked CW
have awesome scores
20-"1"-30 
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/820/zeuspro.jpg


----------



## nims11 (Apr 9, 2013)

^ lots of KS ? Just kidding


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone up for a party?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2013)

nims11 said:


> ^ lots of KS ? Just kidding



Actually may be its true 

Right Ganesh?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Actually may be its true
> 
> Right Ganesh?


Whatever I do in the match there is always a person who says KS (even with CW)
yea thats true when fleeing enemies with low HP
guys see the assists
and deaths...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Whatever I do in the match there is always a person who says KS (even with CW)
> yea thats true when fleeing enemies with low HP
> guys see the assists
> and deaths...



Man you cant even digest jokes properly :/


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 10, 2013)

i have smile all over my face 
because i ks in every game with a hero
you guys found that
piyush u know that every game i ks and say "i am using my abilities" and blah blah
Rather than controlling my hero, I always see the enemy hp around the map to get a KILL


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i have smile all over my face
> because i ks in every game with a hero
> you guys found that
> piyush u know that every game i ks and say "i am using my abilities" and blah blah
> Rather than controlling my hero, I always see the enemy hp around the map to get a KILL


Its actually good as long as we are on winning side
Thats how I used to play too when Zeus was my pick


----------



## theserpent (Apr 10, 2013)

I did that too, I used to see when there is low hp, and then ulti . But it never killed 

Lost all matches from yesterday  , I played as pudge yest and that put my mood off


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2013)

Had best Phantom Lancer match ever.
We almost had our ancient destroyed. Radiant were attacking and we all were killed. Then I and 1 other player buybacked, I threw some illusions and took down Dragon knight, Earthshaker and Rubick 
Then we both pushed as fast as possible while having Invoker to defend our ancient. And we pwned them at their base while taking down 3 mid towers. Awesome match, just awesome.

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/558719694786825607/1326BAAACECC135E1CDA2CE038EA1F8893252C1E/


----------



## Sarath (Apr 11, 2013)

Love this hero - weaver. 

*i.imgur.com/DXanvBM.jpg

Rule of Dota : When the game was good, it's time to sleep.


----------



## Neo (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been trying out Tiny now, its a really good one. Sceptor is just an essential item for him. Buy it as soon as you make treads.
Any hero recommendation?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2013)

I was beyong godlike today with thriple kill  , but at last was ganked  
*i.imgur.com/ym3o6G9.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 11, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Love this hero - weaver.
> 
> Rule of Dota : When the game was good, it's time to sleep.



Or we cannot sleep untill a good game.


----------



## rapusa (Apr 11, 2013)

Worst PVP match .Hunter DC'ed early game and SB sold his stuff , annoying us all by feeding and toying with courier.Great support play by Rubic.(I hope my report for that spirit breaker give him nice LPQ status  )


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/mjHsxtH.jpg?1



Followed by great match-->


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/8EOet3D.jpg?1



21 Kill in both match


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2013)

^^The 2nd match looks like a great match to me. Balanced and engaging.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 11, 2013)

Guys, some 1 give me a dota 2 invite

Edit:No issues, got it, had around 16 invites in my other id inventory.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 11, 2013)

Another Match with Zeus
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/259/zeuspro2.jpg
i admit lot of Skills not KS


----------



## rapusa (Apr 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> ^^The 2nd match looks like a great match to me. Balanced and engaging.


Yes, good team work from both side.



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i admit lot of Skills not KS


KS = KILL STREAK !! , only pros can ks a lot 
Play with arijit and you can enjoy lots of KS


----------



## Sarath (Apr 12, 2013)

We should play in the lobby sometime. Don't we have 10 players here?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2013)

Sarath said:


> We should play in the lobby sometime. Don't we have 10 players here?



Actually we have more than 10 players, sometimes.
And setting a lobby match is somewhat difficult as 70% times the teams are imbalanced.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 12, 2013)

Lets have some lobby match this weekend. Fix a timing so that all 10 players can become online at the same time. I would suggest from 3-4 p.m.



rapusa said:


> KS = KILL STREAK !! , only pros can ks a lot
> Play with arijit and you can enjoy lots of KS


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 12, 2013)

rapusa said:


> KS = KILL STREAK !! , only pros can ks a lot
> Play with arijit and you can enjoy lots of KS



KS is not KILL STREAK, KS means KILL STEAL, you should always let your carry have the kills and not KS from them, many people who play carry get angry over KS...Zeus is the best hero to KS


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Lets have some lobby match this weekend. Fix a timing so that all 10 players can become online at the same time. I would suggest from 3-4 p.m.



I am in. But someone ping me on steam or I might forget


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2013)

Why not today  at 5?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a doubt. If a hero makes Radiance, and Nyx assassin activated Spiked Carapace in its range, will the hero get stunned?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Why not today  at 5?



Office yaar.. but Saturday/Sunday 5 p.m is ok.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am in. But someone ping me on steam or I might forget



yeah sure.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have a doubt. If a hero makes Radiance, and Nyx assassin activated Spiked Carapace in its range, will the hero get stunned?



^Radiance will get stunned 

The hero should get stunned. but not sure though.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have a doubt. If a hero makes Radiance, and Nyx assassin activated Spiked Carapace in its range, will the hero get stunned?



as far as i know spiked carapace works only with targeted spells, targeted aoe spells and normal attacks and it does not work with passive spells like radiance aura, necro's heartache aura etc..

not sure though..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have a doubt. If a hero makes Radiance, and Nyx assassin activated Spiked Carapace in its range, will the hero get stunned?



Nope. I've tried this with Doom and PL against Nyx, never got stunned as its a toggle ability of an item.


----------



## rapusa (Apr 12, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> KS is not KILL STREAK, KS means KILL STEAL, you should always let your carry have the kills and not KS from them, many people who play carry get angry over KS...Zeus is the best hero to KS


I know. I was joking and it worked  -->



arijitsinha said:


>


----------



## Sarath (Apr 12, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Actually we have more than 10 players, sometimes.
> And setting a lobby match is somewhat difficult as 70% times the teams are imbalanced.



Afaik Arijit, Desmond and me are of equal level. I haven't played with the rest. So I do not know but if we can lets see if we can get a levelled match. I can ask my friends to join in, in case we have a dearth but I can't say for sure.

I will create a new thread then for every weekend we want to play, or anyone can make it, when I am not around. I will merge it with this thread when the dates have passed. What say? 

OP will have to create a list of people participating though.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2013)

Dude, I am noober than both of you guys.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 12, 2013)

can some one tell me who is *White Fang* who plays lobby games regularly here in TDF?


----------



## rapusa (Apr 12, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> can some one tell me who is *White Fang* who plays lobby games regularly here in TDF?


Father of *kakashi*!
OLD MAN
Piyush


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 12, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> can some one tell me who is *White Fang* who plays lobby games regularly here in TDF?



 We were supposed to play the Allienware India Tournament and he took the initiative to make our team. You forgot?

Anyway he is piyush.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 12, 2013)

*Dota 2 - weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

We are planning to play in the lobby this weekend on 13 and 14th of April. So who ever is interested just enter your :

*Steam ID with the time you can play * (date & time)

We will hopefully have 10 players which we will try to balance. 












-----

This post will be merged with *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155817-dota-2-a.html


----------



## Sarath (Apr 12, 2013)

*Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

*Maddoc_71 

Sat (evening) and Sunday (anytime)*


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

Steam Id:  Steam Community :: ID :: Hot_Summer
date & time: 13 and 14th of April after 7:00 PM (cant play during day time because of power cuts)

you can add today also...lets play today after 8:00 PM


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> can some one tell me who is *White Fang* who plays lobby games regularly here in TDF?



Lol...dude, you should check the player list in the OP.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

is there a way to "view" the gameplay? AKA spectator mode?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> We were supposed to play the Allienware India Tournament and he took the initiative to make our team. You forgot?
> 
> Anyway he is piyush.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Lol...dude, you should check the player list in the OP.



totally forgot about the list...my bad..


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

^yep, there is


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2013)

this was fun


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

There is a Dota 2 spectator client, not sure if it can view pub or lobby games or not.

BTW :

Steam id : In my signature

Time : Any time (unless some plan for outing comes up)


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*



RCuber said:


> is there a way to "view" the gameplay? AKA spectator mode?



yes...you can join the game lobby before the game is started and take a broadcaster/commentator slot (4 are available) and also you can chat with everyone...

or else you can watch the game by selecting your friend and clicking on the watch game option..this will have around 5 mins of delay and u cant chat with anyone...


----------



## Sarath (Apr 12, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172631-dota-weekend-lobby-match-13-14th-april.html


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

someone send me a Dota 2 invite. Steam ID: RCuber . also .. whats the size?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

okay.. thanks.. will ask about this in Dota 2 thread. please continue.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

@RCuber
Download dota 2, join the lobby and select a broadcasting channel and you can view the match
I'm in
 add me up
[IGR]Waitforit_pikachu


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2013)

Im playing now!



RCuber said:


> someone send me a Dota 2 invite. Steam ID: RCuber . also .. whats the size?



sent you a friend request, add me up Ill send an invite


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

I can play any time, my buzy timings are 9-11 p.m. Fix the time early so that I could manage.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Im playing now!
> 
> 
> 
> sent you a friend request, add me up Ill send an invite



I will have to do that after I reach home.. still in office.. I might be back at 8 or 9 PM.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

me confus, is this dota or dota 2?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

^ dota 2

No one plays DOTA 1 much now



arijitsinha said:


> I can play any time, my buzy timings are 9-11 p.m. Fix the time early so that I could manage.



I cant  i can only from 4 to 7:30 pm or morning 9:30 to 11:45


----------



## Sarath (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone playing now; invite me


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Anyone playing now; invite me



Was playing! Had a sad match, anti mage started it by feeding DROW, now you can guess what happens

They had great heros 2 escape types-RIKI AND Phantom lancer


----------



## Neo (Apr 12, 2013)

I was busy during the day. Can play tonight anytime. How about we have a 5v5 if we get enough players?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2013)

Will come after 10


----------



## Sarath (Apr 12, 2013)

Going dinner. Hit me for a game at 11 if anyone is up.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 12, 2013)

opened up windows after a long time, looking for some dota2 action!!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2013)

So who won the yesterday's match in which I got disconnected in mid game???


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

Steam name: R@/\/\U
Time:After 6 PM everyday


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

So whn is todays play time?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 13, 2013)

Goto game history and check 

Hot Summer's team won, even on 5v4.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

Hunter here,  ll join @9pm


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Goto game history and check
> 
> Hot Summer's team won, even on 5v4.



Haha GG
I was thinking we might lose the game as Ghouse was the only one playing good in our team. The rest 4 of us were just feeding you guys. And when I got disconnected, I was 90% sure that we'd lose now.

But hats off to Ghouse for not giving up and taking the game away


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

5-7.
we need a balanced team.
Lets say, it should not be noobs vs pros
No team should have having  1 pro with 4 noobs will not help it should be like 2 pros per team with at least 1-2 ppl who can provide excellent support(Like Noah)


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2013)

OMG I love heart but sadly got it in end game time


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 13, 2013)

Do you guys want to see the dumbest people on the earth?Just be in LPQ for a day or twMG such a retards those kids are,allmost made me to stop playing dota2 already.I think i should take noob heros like riki and drow when in LPQ,to make this kids shut up.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

So who all are in? We dont seem to have 10 players


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Do you guys want to see the dumbest people on the earth?Just be in LPQ for a day or twMG such a retards those kids are,allmost made me to stop playing dota2 already.I think i should take noob heros like riki and drow when in LPQ,to make this kids shut up.



What happened?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

We have more than 10 players dude.. just timings doesnot match..

Wll you be available after 3-4 p.m?


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 13, 2013)

Piyush said:


> What happened?


Played with Templar Assassin today.I have Bloodseeker and Anti-Maze in the team,who fed bounty hunter and Drow Ranger.So,they started crying on me,saying i did not kill them all.BTW they got timbersaw,so i cannot use my second skill much


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Do you guys want to see the dumbest people on the earth?Just be in LPQ for a day or twMG such a retards those kids are,allmost made me to stop playing dota2 already.I think i should take noob heros like riki and drow when in LPQ,to make this kids shut up.



Man why did u leave? suddenly?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Dota weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

Anyone up for another lobby match?


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 13, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Man why did u leave? suddenly?


Powecut  That's the reason why i am in LPQ.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Dota 2 - weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

You guys up for today?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Dota 2 - weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

The onw I'm sure will show up after 6pm are:

Sarath (Cookie)
Desmond (Pretty Hate machine)
Ghouse (Hot_Summer)
Arijit (Fiery Soul)
Ramu (R@/\/\U)
ThinkNoDigit (Hunter)
Serpent  ( [IGR] PikaPika)
Sam (LAW)
Me (White Fang)

So it all comes down to last 2-3 members each time.

*NOTE:* Please don't invite *Domovoing* to our game as he just ruins it up. He always eats a lot of time making us clans and stuff, then pick russian servers and expect us to "win" the game at 350+ ping.  
Me, Rapusa and Hunter had a hard time .


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2013)

I am getting net problems since last couple of days. I can take powercut problems, but what ruins the match is my ISP problems.
These days we are having a lot of power cuts, so my ISP says they are not able to provide backups coz the powercuts are too frequent. 
Thats the reason I ruined 3 games yesterday of my team members.

So one request to all of you who play DOTA with me. Try to invite other players apart from me when you start a party. Invite me *iff* there is no one else active there. Coz I'm not sure about my ISP's service these days. Looks like it will take a week to sort out.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2013)

Had an awesome match today lasted almost an hour.
towards the last 10 mins, I killed sniper got his divine reaper , divine reaper is amazing


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Had an awesome match today lasted almost an hour.
> towards the last 10 mins, I killed sniper got his divine reaper , divine reaper is amazing



divine rapier works best on bh


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Dota 2 - weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

i can come after 6 today


----------



## Sarath (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Dota 2 - weekend lobby match 13,14th April*

We have 5 now. Need 5 more for lobby. If anyone's up for it then ping any of us.


----------



## Neo (Apr 14, 2013)

OMG Husker so good!!!


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2013)

3 Matches today all had ping above 250
+ 1st match was runined due to lame RUSSIANS


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Apr 15, 2013)

Valve adding additional providers and servers in Singapore....#reddit
->

this is why ultra kill pings...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2013)

^Thank god thats good, But why not add a server in India.
Oh wait, then maybe we will get lots of abusive comment  If you know what I mean..Once the opposite team started calling RAMU, ramu kaka etc


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^Thank god thats good, But why not add a server in India.
> Oh wait, then maybe we will get lots of abusive comment  If you know what I mean..Once the opposite team started calling RAMU, ramu kaka etc


RAMU?vo kaun hai?This is GloryOfDeath now  Now those asholes won't irritate me


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2013)

Why I like support..!! [Source Reddit]

*fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/105/9/2/comic_by_lunarescence-d61sxcb.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2013)

^^awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^Thank god thats good, But why not add a server in India.
> Oh wait, then maybe we will get lots of abusive comment  If you know what I mean..Once the opposite team started calling RAMU, ramu kaka etc



If you look at the player activity, there are very few players in India. So, it is not wise to setup a server in India. I think the Singapore servers serve their purpose pretty well.


----------



## Neo (Apr 16, 2013)

awesome arijit. who's the artist?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2013)

^Someone from devianart.. Dont know the artist name.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2013)

Getting a bit used to queen of pain now
Now I want to know which builds are killer
Afghan Scepter+ ? I made eye of skadi but I dint see any of its effects :/



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If you look at the player activity, there are very few players in India. So, it is not wise to setup a server in India. I think the Singapore servers serve their purpose pretty well.



Ohk, Firs ti though a new user commented this  seein the picture now i saw the  name


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Getting a bit used to queen of pain now
> Now I want to know which builds are killer
> Afghan Scepter+ ? I made eye of skadi but I dint see any of its effects :/



Ha ha.. me too.. I started playing qop and yesterday played all matches with qop mid. I quite like her. She is gonna my next best hero.
I went two matches with skadi and mkb, to counter PA, but lost both of them. Another I went with Scythe and scepter build, and we own the game. score was 71-21.

With qop take control over runes and if you get double damage, just gank. enemy will melt with your combo and auto attack.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2013)

I am beginning to like Dukkar (Bristleback) didn't find him very easy on Dota 1 but I am beginning to get used to him in Dota 2. He as great carry potential late game and if played properly, he can be unkillable, thanks to his Bristleback passive.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2013)

Had the Longest match ever today, right in the start a person abandoned from our team.THe match laster around 70 mins, the enemy team killed roshan THRICE, yea we lost. Probably if i had taken QOP we could have won, atleast in gank scream of pain+ ulti could kill them all


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 16, 2013)

My longest game
In a pub Match
played today
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/822/zeusprozz.jpg


----------



## potu89 (Apr 16, 2013)

Guys Steam ID: KEVVKEKA

I am available anytime after 7pm daily.
All of you guys add me in steam.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2013)

Now a days m having fun if we lost a game. I pause the game when enemies are destroying our ancient and it  is below 20-30%, And say in chat. 
"Wait I reconnect, building bug , our ancient is collapsing". 

Then followed by this all of our ally chain pause.  

This is hell lot of fun after a frustrating match.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Now a days m having fun if we lost a game. I pause the game when enemies are destroying our ancient and it  is below 20-30%, And say in chat.
> "Wait I reconnect, building bug , our ancient is collapsing".
> 
> Then followed by this all of our ally chain pause.
> ...



LOL!!! i will try this if my game goes bad..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2013)

Nothing more annoying than that, Arijit


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 16, 2013)

I am using BSNL 750 plan
i am having always 250 -400 pings(min=206 and max=536)
Today the ping is 600 and 40 % packet loss
so anybody know whats happening?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> I am using BSNL 750 plan
> i am having always 250 -400 pings(min=206 and max=536)
> Today the ping is 600 and 40 % packet loss
> so anybody know whats happening?



Valve is working on some server management and stuff in SEA area. The issue will be resolved by 26th April. 

source:  DOTATALK


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 17, 2013)

yesterday after 10 PM i was getting 50 ping so i thought it was back to normal...


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 17, 2013)

Hmm.. for me also it is normal. getting as usual 80 ping, even though my FUP has ended and now on 512 kbps.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Apr 17, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> I am using BSNL 750 plan
> i am having always 250 -400 pings(min=206 and max=536)
> Today the ping is 600 and 40 % packet loss
> so anybody know whats happening?



Along with the server upgrade, high may be due to playing on european servers or any servers other than the asian servers. Also heard of problem with BSNL internet in recent times is due to damage of the undersea internet lines.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 17, 2013)

Found The Reason:
Check this Out


Main Article 
Change or Translate The Language


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Apr 18, 2013)

My best Tiny Game


----------



## Desmond (Apr 18, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> My best Tiny Game
> View attachment 10059



Opp team looks sad.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 18, 2013)

Phantom lancer gets imba once he is Lv 15+, But can be killed easily in ganks, Drow can easily kill him


----------



## nims11 (Apr 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Phantom lancer gets imba once he is Lv 15+, But can be killed easily in ganks, Drow can easily kill him



better if there is magnus with drow.


----------



## rapusa (Apr 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Phantom lancer gets imba once he is Lv 15+, But can be killed easily in ganks, Drow can easily kill him



Outworld Devourer and medusa can counter him easy. I prefer OD, as his arcane orb skill is always active while medusa needs to rely on ulti.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 18, 2013)

Rapusa , Hunter...moving up in dota2 support world...  I remember one tiny toss today...and one big fat stun from Hunter's Slardar in the time of need.

However good news is...after all that mega-annoying server upgrade in SEA, i guess it started finally working...am having 35-39 ms pings in SEA servers, lag spikes seldom, but overall awesome fluidity.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 18, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Rapusa , Hunter...moving up in dota2 support world...  I remember one tiny toss today...and one big fat stun from Hunter's Slardar in the time of need.
> 
> However good news is...after all that mega-annoying server upgrade in SEA, i guess it started finally working...am having 35-39 ms pings in SEA servers, lag spikes seldom, but overall awesome fluidity.



of all the games I have played with rapusa, he can play OD only and still play bad


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 18, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> of all the games I have played with rapusa, he can play OD only and still play bad



He improving well but but .. He rush meka on OD,..  First item in his inventory is headress


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> of all the games I have played with rapusa, he can play OD only and still play bad


lol... cold


arijitsinha said:


> He improving well but but .. He rush meka on OD,..  First item in his inventory is headress



just curious... which item should be rushed on OD first?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> just curious... which item should be rushed on OD first?



two or three null talismans,int power treads, force staff and then go for scythe of vyse


----------



## rapusa (Apr 18, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> of all the games I have played with rapusa, he can play OD only and still play bad



OD is my 4th hero. Zeus-sniper-Lion-OD. you forgot my lion match 
I mostly played as OD or Lion in  pub matches. But mostly play as support even with OD as no one wants support role. Currently working on bristleback. I may not be pro with OD yet but idr any match where i was feeding.



arijitsinha said:


> He improving well but but .. He rush meka on OD,..  First item in his inventory is headress


meka my fav. item it cover up low stats of OD and saved me from many ganks and also a support item for others. OD can deal dmg only after lvl 8 till then he just too weak. I don't rush to syth of vyse or other *int* items in start 
cuz in arround 90% matches i played , no one wants to support others, all just want their personal kill records. So i keep meka as my support item instead of relying on others.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 19, 2013)

rapusa said:


> OD is my 4th hero. Zeus-sniper-Lion-OD. you forgot my lion match
> I mostly played as OD or Lion in  pub matches. But mostly play as support even with OD as no one wants support role. Currently working on bristleback. I may not be pro with OD yet but idr any match where i was feeding.



i was just joking....i remember the game where you played lion...it was a good game and also od cant support...he's a hard carry, he needs lots of farm and if carries don't get farm they are useless the entire game so i would say play support for a while till you have a better sense of the game..


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 19, 2013)

^ I dont remember any game rapusa playing in our team with OD, he played other...pretty decent, me and Rapusa  played a game yesternight with 3 other unknown in SEA in which ...i cant remember which hero he chose, but it wasnt OD, and he dint feed. If i were OD i would follow DOTA build, arcane boots, then aghanim...in DOTA i've seen people build even two aghanims...and it was murder when the bonus damage reaches +220, aghanim also ensures HP increase. Fast and random spell casters like zeus always benefits from stayin close to OD. If there is another carry in match, or a good support, OD can farm quick , die less in early game and go stright for orchid as first build, guranteed AS, silence and whooping mana regen. If OD sustains a moderate kill-death ratio till mid game, any raw intelligence boost item can turn him into killing machine.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 19, 2013)

as ghouse said that is the optimal build for OD. I would prefer force staff over meka to escape gank. OD is a glass cannon. And his damage scales highly from int items.

I dont know how OD was in Dota 1 or if any changes happened before Dota 2, but aghanim is waste on OD. With that much gold two mystic staff will do more damage.


----------



## rapusa (Apr 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I dont know how OD was in Dota 1 or if any changes happened before Dota 2, but aghanim is waste on OD. With that much gold two mystic staff will do more damage.


I checked a dota thread and it was mentioned that aghanim scepter used to give 400 mana and 30 int. But in dota 2 it gives only 150 mana and 10 int , so not worth to get it on OD unless you already have other int gears and wants to spam your ulti with refresher orb. Mana stone or point booster seems good choice now , once i get them , my OD become highest damage dealer in game. With mana stone he become tanky too.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 19, 2013)

Lets play some 5v5 matches this weekend. 

Saturday Sunday after 3 p.m.. What you say guys?


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 19, 2013)

^^ i find pvp more fun now...also i need win counts and implicite battle points...i hope..by now all know about the battle point condition of mine. I started playing this game in december and its April now. Indian internet gifted me with 55 days pool for abandonment, and those were instances where a player gets disconnected and never could connect afterwards, during all these months, i have worked so damn hard to reduce it to 11 days now, with no item, no BP, no level up, no nothing..i just want to see the sun face of being outside the pool...i am tired now...lobby matches count as "practise" which dont contribute to me getting out of this mess :'(

btw dint know about that downgrade of Aghanim in dota2, dissapointing though, i never played much with such heros in dota2 who benefits largely by the stats from it rather from the ulti boost. Not to have with OD then... in DOTA it meant a lot.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Lets play some 5v5 matches this weekend.
> 
> Saturday Sunday after 3 p.m.. What you say guys?



I'm in



sam_738844 said:


> ^^ i find pvp more fun now...also i need win counts and implicite battle points...i hope..by now all know about the battle point condition of mine. I started playing this game in december and its April now. Indian internet gifted me with 55 days pool for abandonment, and those were instances where a player gets disconnected and never could connect afterwards, during all these months, i have worked so damn hard to reduce it to 11 days now, with no item, no BP, no level up, no nothing..i just want to see the sun face of being outside the pool...i am tired now...lobby matches count as "practise" which dont contribute to me getting out of this mess :'(



Dude, enjoy the game in the meantime. You don't need Battle Points to win. The old Dota didn't have anything like that.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 19, 2013)

Exactly my friend, old dota dint have pool too, however am always in, everywhere, if there is a place.. be it.. lobby..pub...club...ground, my dota2 screen starts running the moment i step in my room getting back from work  tmrw whole day i'll be online.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2013)

Played 4 matches yesterday with Hunter and 2 other friends after 11:30. Won all of them. Felt good after a long time coz it was becoming difficult to win in pub matches alone.

Finding Brewmaster amazing hero to play with.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 19, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Exactly my friend, old dota dint have pool too, however am always in, everywhere, if there is a place.. be it.. lobby..pub...club...ground, my dota2 screen starts running the moment i step in my room getting back from work  tmrw whole day i'll be online.



ha ha.. create another account.. 55 days pool is  In case if you abondon a match for any reason again you will be in 55 days pool. And this count keep increasing. 



Piyush said:


> Played 4 matches yesterday with Hunter and 2 other friends after 11:30. Won all of them. Felt good after a long time coz it was becoming difficult to win in pub matches alone.
> 
> Finding Brewmaster amazing hero to play with.



Lot of disconnection happening now a days, and good thing is we are in party, and enemy teams having dc..


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 19, 2013)

Any of you played or heard about a game called SMITE?It is similar to Dota2 but in a TPS view.I have downloaded it and i like it alot.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Any of you played or heard about a game called SMITE?It is similar to Dota2 but in a TPS view.I have downloaded it and i like it alot.



Is it free?


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is it free?


Yes it is free.The game is really fun because there are no auto attacks and every ability needs skill to use.And the Shop thing works similar to League Of Legends.As the game is pretty new so there are not as many GODS(GODS = heroes in Dota2). Surprisingly there are hindu gods too,like Vamana,Kali,Agni etc.,there is Bakasura too,but he is not a GOD, isn't it?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Yes it is free.The game is really fun because there are no auto attacks and every ability needs skill to use.And the Shop thing works similar to League Of Legends.As the game is pretty new so there are not as many GODS(GODS = heroes in Dota2). Surprisingly there are hindu gods too,like Vamana,Kali,Agni etc.,there is Bakasura too,but he is not a GOD, isn't it?



Sounds really interesting. TPS would be eye candy in games like these Is it also a 5 vs 5 match game?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 19, 2013)

How come you end up in 55 days pool? When its 1 day for abandon game?


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Sounds really interesting. TPS would be eye candy in games like these Is it also a 5 vs 5 match game?


Yes,the cool thing is there are over 5 game modes too.TPS view is very fun because you don't know if anyone is ganking you or not,so the fight will be interesting.


----------



## potu89 (Apr 20, 2013)

guys i am available, starting now, all today.
Ping me for lobby/party matches


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi DOTAians.. this is a huuuuge post. So brace yourself 
My honest, sincere, humble, from the core of my heart , <Insert any good word here>..... request to those who are new to dota (for eg. those with matches <100 or gameplay time < 150hrs).

Please read guides, watch some tutorials, spectate some matches and try to play the game with the heroes you know well.
Dont switch to new heroes so quickly. Try to understand the game mechanics, its flow. Its better to learn enemies gameplay instead of trying new hero. One should be thorough with most of the enemies abilities at least so that he dont say after dying *"OMG What kinda spell was that/ WTF happened just now/ WOW They are so pro!/etc..."*.

One needs to be familiar about his role in the game. For eg. I've seen many friends of mine (wont name any) , picking carries even after seeing that we already have 1/2 carries. One thing you should understand, a good team dont have more than 2 carries, even 1 carry is enough. Very few guys pick support heroes, (including me, I'll be playing support from now on ). A team with out support can win iff opponents are noobs too. And try to stay away from hard carries or heroes which require hell lot of farm to shine. Some hard heroes for new players are Anti mage, Templar assassin, Phantom assassin, Doom bringer, Faceless void, Medusa, Spectre, Tiny, Silencer, etc.... .

*Try to learn some tricks, basic infos like:*

-->Dont get inside creep wave when fighting a team battle. Not only it hampers your accuracy, you also arent able to run away when required.
-->The most annoying one, getting killed one after another. Please remember, DOTA is a team based game. No one can survive 1 vs multiple heroes until and unless situation favors him.
-->*Call miss* . Tell your team mates before hand if you are in position to gank. Tell your team before hand if you are short on mana. 
-->Make sure you listen/ read the chat in game. It helps a lot in setting up ganks OR leaving a place successfully.
-->Those who playing lanes against carries, try to deny and last hit simultaneously as much as possible. Nothing is better than leaving enemy carry starving for gold.
-->For those who like to play with range heroes, esp those with damage over time abilities, try to harass sh!t out of enemy heroes.

*Some tips related to heroes:*

-->Use tango/QB to get away from congested jungle fights, Nature prophet's Trap.
-->NOT attacking an enemy hero which is already cursed by BANE. I've seen many friends here attacking a cursed enemy from BANE's ability and then sitting idle as a purple balloon. 
-->When playing heroes like Phantom Assassin (*blur passive ability*)/ Slark (*Ulti passive ability*), you can get an idea whether there is enemy hero/ward around you or not. For eg. Slark will lose his speed and health regen bonus if there is any invi hero or ward around him. For PA, she will get blurred.
-->People try to run away from Riki when he smokes. Instead, you should run towards him. Riki is killing machine only when he attacks from behind.
-->Many guys after getting cursed from Axe run here and there. They should try to last hit an enemy creep asap, it doesnt matter if its enemy creep or neutral creep.
-->If enemy side have a silencer, then choose a hero with at least 1 spammable ability so that you can counter his curse. Some heroes suited for this situation are Phantom assassin, Bristleback, Zeus, etc.
-->When against Bloodseeker, always have 1 TP scroll. Its the best and the cheapest counter to his ulti, keeping in account he is alone/ with non-stunners.

*And then, there are some techniques to make your gameplay even better*

-->*Pulling creeps*
Its one of the efficient way to yourself in steady farming rate and making enemies starving for it. To put it easy words, pulling the creeps means to attack neutral creeps in such a way that your creeps indulge in battle with them instead of following the usual route. Doing this successfully helps you make more gold while simultaneously making enemy creeps gather around tower. This way enemy heroes cant get gold by killing your creeps, neither they will gain any experience.
To do it successfully, suppose you are on radiant side, then try to hit neutral creeps when clock timer counts X:16 or X: 48. After hitting the camp, run toward tower so that your creeps get indulged with NC.
For Dire side, the timer should have +2 secs in comparison to Radiant.


-->*Juking*
Its a way to annoy the enemy heroes by running in jungles in such a way that it becomes difficult for them to catch you. It cant be explained in words here, but to do juking, you have to run between to trees, use tango/QB, to make a passage and then making a U-turn in FoW (Fog of War...that darkness around you) . Try checking it on youtube, its a great way of escaping if done correctly.


-->*Jungling*
A proper Jungler always have Tangos, Quelling blade and Observer wards with him, at least in early game. And there is a particular (more efficient ) way to it neutral creeps. Many of us (including me) keep on attacking NCs while taking sh!tload of damage. But one should maintain the least physical connectivity with all the creeps. For eg. hi one, step back, then hit 1 and step back, something like this.
Moreover, in NC camps, there are certain trees which when cut, makes you protected from 2 creeps, i.e., only 1 creep from the group is able to attack. So it helps in surviving the camp easily.

-->*Ganking*
Gankers are those heroes who can either make or break a team fight. The game depends on them to great extent. A ganker should be preferred a solo lane or mid. Generally gankers, for eg. Pudge, Night stalker, Storm Spirit, Magnus, etc. go for mid lane so that they can get easy farm, quick leveling and most of all they can go either top or bot to make ganking possibilities. Most gankers prefer bottle with them as they come handy in fights. So it doesnt matter even if you chose Sniper/Drow Ranger/etc., if you team have a possible ganking hero, then give him mid lane by all means, unless he doesnt want to solo.

Similarly there are many other game mechanics that you should be aware of. You should give 30% of your playing time to get these basics mugged up in your brain  .
Trust me, I've played so many online games, but this game is not your average multiplayer game. This requires skills along with coordination. When I used to play CS, TF2, AoE, RoN, etc... a loss meant nothing to me. But in DOTA, if I lose a "potential winning game", it just set my mood off. And I'm sure its the same with many DOTA players who are playing this game far more than me OR from a long time.

*So go read the stuff. Some good source are:*
-->Dotafire (for custom made user guides)
-->Youtube channels like DotaCinema, Purgegamers, Xvrogue, etc. for video tutorials
-->PlayDota (Official DOTA forum, good discussion threads)
-->Dotabuff (Best portal to have your DOTA matches and records ). First go to this site, connect it with steam account. After this, open dota game and its settings. select the "share game history to public" in Game tab.


 Hope you read it completely


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 20, 2013)

^^ good post..i hope people here will go through and try to play like this..


----------



## nims11 (Apr 20, 2013)

you can also get rid of axe's curse by denying your own creep.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2013)

nims11 said:


> you can also get rid of axe's curse by denying your own creep.



Whoa. didnt know about this. This makes it even more easy to deal with Axe. Arigatou 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Had another great match after a long time. Our team was actually not balanced ( Silkwood not supporting and Slardar not tracking BH). We had out all mid towers gone while they had only 1 of them wasted.
They were dominating pretty much as they had a pro BH, 2 disablers Rhasta and Lion and 2 great tanks Axe and Barathum.
While we had a sad team: Me viper, Sniper, Silkwood (not playing support role, her farm was ridiculous.. Helm, Manta , Heart), Phantom Lancer (Ninno, my friend, whose first item was Butterfly  ) and Slardar (looked to me like playing DOTA while watching something on TV ).
We were getting ours laid to us very often, no wards/dust for BH, no tracking by Slardar.

But after we managed to get a gem, all of them went crumbling away. I was just slowing each of them sequentially in team fights while Sniper was backing up well. And after an excellent push, they couldnt save their ancient even after buyback.

*dotabuff.com/matches/177772609


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 21, 2013)

i don't know but personally i think if venge managed to get heart, helm and manta she can carry very well (depends on the time he farmed all that)
venge have very good damage output and can easily kill if supported well.
if venge went carry (semi-carry) viper should play support role, because venge have more team presence in fight than viper.

anyways don't know what's wrong with SEA, getting 500 pings
while getting <200 in us and europe :\


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2013)

sid25290 said:


> i don't know but personally i think if venge managed to get heart, helm and manta she can carry very well (depends on the time he farmed all that)
> venge have very good damage output and can easily kill if supported well.
> if venge went carry (semi-carry) viper should play support role, because venge have more team presence in fight than viper.



Vengeful Spirit (Actually my friend, playing Dota since 5 yrs) play carries the best. And me on the other hand cant play support role as i find it difficult (since I'm new to the game). So I was expecting him to play default role for Silkwood, i.e., support as we had none in particular. Slardar was a failure.

Btw, pings got normal after 2 AM today.


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 21, 2013)

i dont know why but i am still getting 500 pings in SEA


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 21, 2013)

played skywrath mage for the first time...didn't play this hero in dota1....amazing hero...very powerful nuker (1200 dmg ulti at lvl 3) very effective in early and in late game also...his ulti is not easy to spamm but still great hero...one of my favorites just after 2 game


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2013)

Lost a match yesterday. And this one was hurting the most coz I was effectively aggressive with Lanaya. 
My team, Me as TA, Drow ranger, Tiny, Slark and Dark seer.
Opponent team: Razor, Sniper, Vengeful Spirit, Troll Warlord and Gyrocopter.

As you can see , they all were range heroes. So ... I'm not sure whether my team mates were not good enough or they were getting harassed too much. Anyways, I didnt get any support and still was way ahead of all of them, both my team and enemies. When I was lvl 21, my team was around 13-14 and enemies were at 15-16. Even my assists were more than team kills. 

*Moral of the story:* It doesnt matter if you are in LPQ or not. Dota matchmaking still sucks. Playing in a at least 3 man party is the only viable solution.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Lost a match yesterday. And this one was hurting the most coz I was effectively aggressive with Lanaya.
> My team, Me as TA, Drow ranger, Tiny, Slark and Dark seer.
> Opponent team: Razor, Sniper, Vengeful Spirit, Troll Warlord and Gyrocopter.
> 
> ...



Nooo... Yesterday we played a 5 man party. Hunter disconnected, LAW disconnected, so me ganesh and rock was there. Once our score was like 9-0(yes our kill was 9). But still we loose. Me as lancer was defending for long time, but they came up with a strategy and killed me. (clockwerk flair was destroying my illu, then storm bolt came , disabled me after that drow silence + 400 dmg + crit. and m dead). While I was defending someone should push other lanes, as veng and clinkz cannot defend against 4 enemies.

BTW I am liking lancer cancer . He is just awesome. If you let him grow it will ruin you. He can farm 2 lanes at a time. If your luck is good, include jungle also.

Yesterday my last game was awesome, laned with kotl and that guy was superb in support. He made a perfectly timed call(one of his spell) to save me, that was amazing. And I need not say mana, he allways refills my mana. In his word after dying in a teamfight. 'A support should do whatever to save his carry. '

Sometime pubs seems better.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2013)

^^Lucky you man. I had a bad day yesterday 
Played 2 pub matches. One with TA and other one with Viper, both of them are my one of fav heroes. And lost both matches


----------



## nims11 (Apr 22, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> played skywrath mage for the first time...didn't play this hero in dota1....amazing hero...very powerful nuker (1200 dmg ulti at lvl 3) very effective in early and in late game also...his ulti is not easy to spamm but still great hero...one of my favorites just after 2 game



one of the best spell caster More than the massive 800 mana ulti, I love all the first three spammable skills.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 24, 2013)

played a PUB match and it was Least Played
me ,lapkiva and kevvkka
First time using Silencer and i know how to play him(Suffered a lot against silencer)
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/6/silencerproforum.jpg
In that Game i take mid lane against two enemies:
Skywrath mage and Sniper
they dont know how to deny and i denied most of the their farm(by harssing them to get away)
and i recommend Silencer For new players in Dota 2
A Small Guide To Silencer
1st ability  - reduces mana and health in an Small AoE
2nd ability - can be auto cast
3rd ability  -Targetted unit is Silenced and Deals Damage 
4th ability  -Global silence for 4/5/6 seconds 
it should be used perfectly at 
1)Your Team initiation to Gank
2)To make your Enemies Flee During their Initiation
Actually he can got of intelligence from using auto cast abilty to kill enemies(2 int will be permanently Stolen from them)
He is a great Jungler when you max out his 2nd ability(most of the creeps have less mana)
Item Build:
1)Get a 
*)Null Tailsman and Tango
*)Bottle(600)
*)Power Threads(1400)
*)Shiva's Armour Guard(4700)(Orchid Malevolence's Silence is not advisable,but can be used if You are Hunting One by one using Shadow Blade)
Deals 200 Dmg on active around Big AoE
*)Scythe of Vyse(5675)(used to Turn enemy heroes into Hex for 3.5 Seconds Enough to Gank him)
*)You can spam Your 1 and 3rd ablilties to harass them to avoid them to get Experience
2)Since You are Support(You can do more than that)
Buy Courier and Wards
Buy Mekanism and Pipe of Insight blah blah....
I Dont know How to play Support
If this guide has to be changed feel free to post it

Guys i am having this problem (maybe a bug)
if anyone faced this pls give me some Solution
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/18/2013042400003.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/803/2013042400004.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/18/2013042400005.jpg
as you looking You noticed the Wicked Greevil i snaked and Coloured and Semi naked 
why this occurs?
if changing Display setings ,it correct the problem? 
BTW  i am using HD 7770


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 25, 2013)

Dota 2 24th April Patch – Content Analysis » Cyborgmatt's Blog

This update contains all the usual stuff about bug fixes, UI changes, backend modifications etc, but the most interesting part was this line:



> The courier will be bundled in with the upcoming Half-Life 3 release as a preorder bonus.



Half Life 3 confirmed(or is Valve just trolling)?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 25, 2013)

^Cyborgmatt is a great troll.. His comments lies beneath his pictures. Just hover your mouse on top of the houndeye courier picture, you will get your answer. 

Valve never release any '3'.. They stopped at 2..  TF2,Portal 2,HL2....!!!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2013)

You mean Half-Life 2 Episode 3?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 25, 2013)

hey guys anybody up for dota i think i m starting to learn how to play........


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> hey guys anybody up for dota i think i m starting to learn how to play........


When alone, try to play against Bots. That means, you will have normal players in your team but opponent will be bots. And you'd get the usual points and items after the game, unlike practicing with bots.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 25, 2013)

did tat till mid diff but got bored of it (everytime win) so played against humans


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 25, 2013)

I started using Tata Photon+ ,  and the pings are like 200 . and there is some delay which is making it unplayable sometimes. Anyone playing in dongle? Or any tricks to decrease the pings?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 25, 2013)

i tried doing tat it is playable but sometimes ur ping becomes 1000ms and tat could ruin gameplay so plz don't use tat i tried using software including wtfast no use they just make it worse


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 26, 2013)

The International Tournament for Dota 2 is announced. Currently they are inviting teams. No announcement for the dates AFAIK.



gta0gagan said:


> i tried doing tat it is playable but *sometimes* ur ping becomes 1000ms and tat could ruin gameplay so plz don't use tat i tried using software including wtfast no use they just make it worse




That sometime is during ganks/teamfights 90% of the cases.. 
Have you tried using google dns? Does it help?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 26, 2013)

It gets so annoying. When I am going to gank it lags and by the time its gets normal, I have already died. In such a case I pause the game so that when it gets normal I can unpause and continue (or someone else can unpause it gets normal in the meantime).


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> The International Tournament for Dota 2 is announced. Currently they are inviting teams. No announcement for the dates AFAIK.



7th August?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah 7th august. Those who missed TI 2 or started playing after TI 2 must watch the matches.. You will learn a lot of thing.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 26, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yeah 7th august. Those who missed TI 2 or started playing after TI 2 must watch the matches.. You will learn a lot of thing.



+1

I get more excitement from The International than from T20. Must watch, mainly because its FREE


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> +1
> 
> I get more excitement from The International than from T20. Must watch, mainly because its FREE



My words exactly. Last time I was not aware of such tournament. But this time i'm gonna watch it for sure, each effing match.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Played Puck yesterday for the first time and loved it. She is a strong ganker/initiator, nuker and escape hero. Once she gets a blink dagger, no one can catch her. But I can guess her weaknesses, and they are 2: one is any silencing hero and other one is Disrupter himself.


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 27, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Played Puck yesterday for the first time and loved it. She is a strong ganker/initiator, nuker and escape hero. Once she gets a blink dagger, no one can catch her. But I can guess her weaknesses, and they are 2: one is any silencing hero and other one is Disrupter himself.


Disrupter?How can he stop puck?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Disrupter?How can he stop puck?



One of his spell (forgot the name) which can send the unit it was 4/5 secs ago. this can ruin puck's timing even with blink dagger/ethereal orb. also he has AoE silence


----------



## nims11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Piyush said:


> One of his spell (forgot the name) which can send the unit it was 4/5 secs ago. this can ruin puck's timing even with blink dagger/ethereal orb. also he has AoE silence



that spell is awesome for sending someone back from a TP


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2013)

nims11 said:


> that spell is awesome for sending someone back from a TP



Exactly 
iG used this a lot in their 3rd match in Grand Finals against Naga Siren of Na'Vi.
Na'Vi guys were so much fed up with this that they banned Disrupter in next game.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 28, 2013)

These days i am playing with Clinkz-the Bone
he is very good for scouting and Killing alone heroes max(4-5 sec) with Death pact 
yesterday i played with Domovoi0ng(team match)
and i killed the enemy Courier 3 times and escaped 
What is Good with With Clinkz?
Monkey King Bar - 35% chance to mini stun for .01 sec
or
Skull Basher - 10% chance to stun for 1.4 sec


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2013)

MKB without any doubts
Skull basher works best on fast fitting melee heores... like AM, lifestealer, etc.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 28, 2013)

had an awesome dota2 run with nightstalker 17 kills  

and 680xp / min

abyssal blade power threads vanguard morbid mask mjolinner and void stone

playing against team with no disables or stuns.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 28, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> These days i am playing with Clinkz-the Bone
> he is very good for scouting and Killing alone heroes max(4-5 sec) with Death pact
> yesterday i played with Domovoi0ng(team match)
> and i killed the enemy Courier 3 times and escaped
> ...




clinkz needs as much damage as possible so that he can kill a hero very fast and escape so first item should be always orchid as this gives silence (renders enemy hero useless and easy to kill support heroes) and also deals damage over time to the hero...and the next item should be MKB as this item gives ministun and a ton of dmg and is useful against heroes who will tp when you are attacking them...next if your game is going really good get a skadi as this stacks with the fire arrows or else go with buriza or butter....also dont forget to use death pact on any big neutral creep before going on the hunt or joining team fights as this gives a lot of hp and dmg and increase survivability....also bone is very squishy so u need to stay far away in team fights and aim for enemy support heroes first

happy playing with bone clinkz...he's a great hero and he also has great hero responses


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 28, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> clinkz needs as much damage as possible so that he can kill a hero very fast and escape so first item should be always orchid as this gives silence (renders enemy hero useless and easy to kill support heroes) and also deals damage over time to the hero...and the next item should be MKB as this item gives ministun and a ton of dmg and is useful against heroes who will tp when you are attacking them...next if your game is going really good get a skadi as this stacks with the fire arrows or else go with buriza or butter....also dont forget to use death pact on any big neutral creep before going on the hunt or joining team fights as this gives a lot of hp and dmg and increase survivability....also bone is very squishy so u need to stay far away in team fights and aim for enemy support heroes first
> 
> happy playing with bone clinkz...he's a great hero and he also has great hero responses


I still remember the day when you killed all of us with two DR's as Clinkz


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> clinkz needs as much damage as possible so that he can kill a hero very fast and escape so first item should be always orchid as this gives silence (renders enemy hero useless and easy to kill support heroes) and also deals damage over time to the hero...and the next item should be MKB as this item gives ministun and a ton of dmg and is useful against heroes who will tp when you are attacking them...next if your game is going really good get a skadi as this stacks with the fire arrows or else go with buriza or butter....also dont forget to use death pact on any big neutral creep before going on the hunt or joining team fights as this gives a lot of hp and dmg and increase survivability....also bone is very squishy so u need to stay far away in team fights and aim for enemy support heroes first
> 
> happy playing with bone clinkz...he's a great hero and he also has great hero responses



I never knew that Skadi  can stack with his fire arrows!!! Thats good thing.
Also, what is buirza/butter?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 28, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I never knew that Skadi  can stack with his fire arrows!!! Thats good thing.
> Also, what is buirza/butter?



my mistake its Daedalus (was called buriza something not buirza in dota 1) / Butterfly


----------



## nims11 (Apr 28, 2013)

I hereby declare Visage as my *favourite* hero.



ghouse12311 said:


> my mistake its Daedalus (was called buriza something not buirza in dota 1) / Butterfly



I still prefer calling buriza. Full name is buriza-do-kanon or something (We sometimes call it aloo-do-pyaza humorously )


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2013)

^^


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 28, 2013)

Wtf is happening? Butter/ aloo do pyaza. Dota 2 becoming resturant?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2013)

DOTA 1 lingo Arijit


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2013)

Changes from Dota 1 to Dota 2

Buriza-do-Kyanon - Daedalus
Lothar's Edge - Shadowblade
Cranium Basher - Basher
Stygian Desolator - Desolator
Guinsoo's Scythe Of Vyse - Scythe Of Vyse
Circlet Of Nobility - Circlet
Nathrezim Buckler - Buckler
Headdress Of Rejuvenation - Headdress
Khadgar's Pipe Of Insight - Pipe Of Insight
Ancient Janggo Of Endurance - Drums Of Endurance
Armlet Of Mordiggian - Armlet
Mask Of Death - Morbid Mask
Sobi Mask - Sage Mask
Planewalker's Cloak - Cloak
Ancient Tango of Essifation - Tango
Ogre Axe - Ogre Club
Eaglehorn - Eaglesong
Messerschmidt's Reaver - Reaver

These are the ones that I can remember. There could be more.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 29, 2013)

1)Is there any better disabler for Clinkz?
since Orchid only Silence but they can use item such as SB to escape
and Sheepstick is great and but costly(3.5 sec)
for clinkz it is more than enough time(5 sec) to Kill Intelligence and Agility type heroes


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2013)

Had one of those few matches where everyone in your team goes in a killing spere or becomes unstoppable.
I Was drow and rock2702 was axe, it started with NXY assassin and pudge feeding us and it went on and on, in the other lane two it was the same case, sniper fed another hero of our team, the only good hero from the enemy was skywrath and pudge was also good.
But the match was kinda boring as  we were easily pawning them 

Any one up for a party match today at 4:30, be online in steam


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 29, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> 1)Is there any better disabler for Clinkz?
> since Orchid only Silence but they can use item such as SB to escape
> and Sheepstick is great and but costly(3.5 sec)
> for clinkz it is more than enough time(5 sec) to Kill Intelligence and Agility type heroes



bkb? mkb?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> bkb? mkb?



MKB will be effective if you have high DPS. BKB won't help much I guess.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 29, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> MKB will be effective if you have high DPS. BKB won't help much I guess.



i meant as a disabler for clinkz. his attacks are spell based right ?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2013)

Do you mean that you want to disable Clinkz or for Clinkz to disable someone else?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2013)

Will be taking break from DOTA now as lost too many matches lately. Will be playing only bot matches if possible.


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 30, 2013)

I will be taking a break from Dota2 for around a month from now.The main reason is my semester exams,and other reason is my new dog.It is not letting me play


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 30, 2013)

to disable Clinkz foes 
using Orchid it silences the enemy but items can be used(i tried)
@piyush 
Dont do that and you cant
just dont play with new players like me


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> I will be taking a break from Dota2 for around a month from now.The main reason is my semester exams,and other reason is my new dog.It is not letting me play



he bit your modem wire  ?


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> he bit your modem wire  ?


No,he is biting my laptops power cable which is under the table.He is just a puppy,so still biting everything he see.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2013)

Some ridiculous Dota 2 fails :


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> No,he is biting my laptops power cable which is under the table.He is just a puppy,so still biting everything he see.



Puppies like to chew almost anything they find curious. Make sure you have some of those chewy toys with you. Puppies need a lot of care 
Chuck DOTA for a while, yes. This new friend of yours your attention now. 
Btw which breed?



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> @piyush
> Dont do that and you cant
> just dont play with new players like me



I dont want to play pub alone either
Now when I think of it, it was with Akshay[HERO], FierySoul, Ramu and Light whom I won most of my matches with.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Some ridiculous Dota 2 fails :



That AM consequent deaths, pudge fail hook, NP fail teleprt and Chaos knight noobness were the best ones


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2013)

Had a LOL match in dota 2 today,
Nature Propeth teleported to our base even before the creeps came and thus started feeding us, then again he teleported to our base troll killed him, that way it went on he gave us 3 kills before 3 mins itself, There was no one in mid, so easily i took out the mid tower(I was drow)
But a boring MATCH

Im learning blood seeker now pretty good hero


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2013)

Make Force staff for Strygwyr and he is imba.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Make Force staff for Strygwyr and he is imba.



Yup, thanks.Gamerganesh told me this ,waitng to pawn people today,
Join party match at 4/4:30 today


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Yup, thanks.Gamerganesh told me this ,waitng to pawn people today,
> Join party match at 4/4:30 today



I will be in office. Will be back by 6-6:30


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Puppies like to chew almost anything they find curious. Make sure you have some of those chewy toys with you. Puppies need a lot of care
> Chuck DOTA for a while, yes. This new friend of yours your attention now.
> Btw which breed?


Breed is Pomeranian,and yeah i bought some chewy bones for him.Searching online for some chewy toys cuz i am lazy to go to a shop now 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Some ridiculous Dota 2 fails :


LOL,that venomancer illusion thing is so cool.AM would have cried there


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 30, 2013)

i have started playing with Invoker, played one game with bots (never played this hero before) and jumped straight into MM games and played pretty decent Exort invoker...i always thought that Invoker is very difficult to play but he's actually not that difficult...so if anyone here plays good invoker, can you please share some tips to play this hero like spell combos, spell + item combos,leveling the Orbs etc...invoker is really fun to play...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm not good at invoker, but play decent enough to make team fights easy. I usually play Quas+ Exort. In early game1 level to Quas and rest to Exort makes you good harassing machine. And after you have 2 spells slots, making Cold Snap + sun strike can be handy. USe snap and start hitting the hero. By this time his health would reach around 40% and he'll start to retreat. Activate phase boots and hitting  him and place a sun strike according to his movements. You may get a kill this way easily.

Getting first blood is easy with invoker too. Make sun strike as your 1st spell and keep an eye on the 2 lanes. Some noob should be getting harassed often. Lay a SS and you've got the 1st blood.

In mid game, you should have spent spent some more points to Quas and Wex too. IF opponents have heroes depending on mana a lot, then use Tornado + Emp as combo in team fights. Use tornado to levitate as many as possible heroes and simultaneously  place and EMP below them (as EMP requires some time to detonate). Emp will burn their mana and will do damage equal to the mana burned.

Similarly you can do Tornado + Meteors combo.
Defeaning blast + Meteors combo


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 30, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i have started playing with Invoker, played one game with bots (never played this hero before) and jumped straight into MM games and played pretty decent Exort invoker...i always thought that Invoker is very difficult to play but he's actually not that difficult...so if anyone here plays good invoker, can you please share some tips to play this hero like spell combos, spell + item combos,leveling the Orbs etc...invoker is really fun to play...


Played with invoker quite alot.I usually play Quas Exort build just because i suck being a support.I usually play only with Cold Snap and Sun Strike till both my Quas and Exort reach lvl4 so that i can have 2 Forge Sprits.Forge Sprits are very powerful because combined forge spirits can do 166 dmg,which is very good.I just use Cold Snap(or Ice Wall if there are multiple enemies infront of you) and killing them is very if you have both the Forge Sprits ready.You cannot use more than 3 abilities at a time till your Invoke reaches lvl4because the ready time of invoke is more.

                  If you want to play Wex Exort build,use Tornado + EMP and Chaos Meteor immedietly after that.Wex Exort build help alot in team fights.And about the item build,i will make Force Staff,Aghanims reduces your invoke time significantly,Eul's Scepter of Divinity(using Sun Strike with this),and finally Scythe of Vyse.Invoker is the only hero who don't need any damage items to pawn enemies 

                  If you want to have fun trolling the enemies,use Ghost Walk and wall near them  i always do this when we are losing


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 30, 2013)

@Piyush i have tried Deafening Blast + Meteor really good combo, if spammed correctly it will kill support heroes almost instantly

@Ramu i want to try forge spirit and cold snap combo, so how to level quas and exort? cause now i am getting one level of quas and wex and maxing out exort first..


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 30, 2013)

BloodSeeker can use Force Staff to give Burst Dmg,but you have to make him to move to your friends or your Tower
because he can escape with rupture since Duration is 7/8/9...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2013)

Na'vi gets 2 new faces for this tournament. Ars-Art and LightOfHeaven left the team 
Both of them joined sparate team and its not even finalized if their team will be qualified for The Internationnal 3 
Really wanted to watch them both

For those who dont know about them, LoH is the best Dark seer player while Ars-Art controls Rhasta to the level beyond Pros.

EDIT: Ars-Art team (Virtus.Pro) is invited for TI3, not sure about LoH's Team Empire


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 30, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @Ramu i want to try forge spirit and cold snap combo, so how to level quas and exort? cause now i am getting one level of quas and wex and maxing out exort first..


lvl1   -   1Exort(For last hits)
lvl2   -   1Quas(Just to get cold snap at lvl3)
lvl3   -   1Invoke(And get Cold Snap,and get Sunstrike when an enemy is fleeing with 100 or lessHP)
lvl4   -   1Exort(To harass the enemy at mid)
lvl5   -   1Exort(To harass even more)
lvl6   -   1Exort(You know what this is for  )
lvl7   -   1Invoke(To get Sunstrike or Forge Spirit)

After lvl 7 i will get 3 more quas so that both Quas and Exort will reach lvl4 and i can get 2 forge spirits.Remember that you should get Force Staff very quickly,because you will not have any wex for now.So you cannot use ghost walk,so Force Staff will be useful to escape in some cases.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Na'vi gets 2 new faces for this tournament. Ars-Art and LightOfHeaven left the team
> Both of them joined sparate team and its not even finalized if their team will be qualified for The Internationnal 3
> Really wanted to watch them both
> 
> ...



Light of Heaven is a very old dota pro.Sad he left Navi


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Light of Heaven is a very old dota pro.Sad he left Navi



Yea man 
But good thing is Kuroky is great hard carry player
Just watched some of his Lanaya matches... he plays a lot better than Ferrari430 from iG


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yea man
> But good thing is Kuroky is great hard carry player
> Just watched some of his Lanaya matches... he plays a lot better than Ferrari430 from iG



@Off topic 

if you are feeling sad, take a look at the match the serpent is talking about.  gonnna cheer you up.


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> @Off topic
> 
> if you are feeling sad, take a look at the match the serpent is talking about.  gonnna cheer you up.



dafuq? which?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> dafuq? which?



stop playing with bloodseeker, or go with a tank hero to farm. You get scared and run away.


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> stop playing with bloodseeker, or go with a tank hero to farm. You get scared and run away.



I Find B.S Easy, and B.S needs his ULTI


----------



## potu89 (May 1, 2013)

Guys after playing with u guys, here are my 2 cents on how to make better experience out of DOTA 2. I know these are fairly regular and well known points but i can see guys are NOT following these basics.

1. Always pick equal or greater number of Ranged heroes in comparison to enemy team.
----------i never farmed successfully when there are 2 melee on my lane and even if 1 ranged in enemy lane, which eventually leads loss of lvls and gold when compared to enemy.

2. Always go for last hits ONLY on creeps. Making it a habit can help you harass enemy heroes and deny creeps for enemy heroes. Believe me it gives a significant GOLD and level advantage.

-----------i saw most guys auto attacking, pushing lanes to enemy tower so early, not denying creeps and not harassing enemy melee hero either. This is the most nooby thing u can do in DOTA.

3. Do not go for morbid mask etc unless you have atleast a 100 damage for relatively low dps hero, Ring of health is a better item till then. Similarly upto or less than 32 intelligence Ring of aquilla gives better mana regenration than void stone. After stat 33 void stone is better.

------- Rushing vlads with 70/80 damage is waste of gold at that stage.

4. Always gank when u have a single hero visible in lane even if it means switching lanes.

5.Discuss among team and try buy auras which can help whole team.

6.Staying in lane till u have 5/6 lvls and then jungling can help you gain fatser lvls, damage, stats and can also help you and your lane partner get an understanding of enemy lane hero's capability and skill level.

7. Don't crave for kills. Winning a game is more important. Play to win and u will get kills(i know its redundant but still).

8. You can farm, you can jungle, but with most heroes being aggressive is the best way to play dota. There lies the fun in playing DOTA.
------I saw some tournament games and i can say literally they never farm/jungle for the sole purpose of farming unless there is time for enemy hero's respawn or enemy hero's themselves jungling.  

9. And during ganks, target 1 hero at a time. killing 2 hero's is ALWAYS better than 90% damaging 5 hero's.

These are somethings on top of my head.
Comments and suggestions to improve DOTA experience are most welcome and share your thoughts guys.


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2013)

Nice work man, but I wonder how many guys will actually follow
Most of the dota players here play this game just for fun, so only few actually go through game mechanics in detail. And I dont blame them, its just that Dota has so much in it, it makes it difficult to gulp down all at once.

But good work there Kevv.


----------



## potu89 (May 1, 2013)

I agree ^^. Alteast following 1st and 2nd points is not so difficult, is it ??


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 1, 2013)

Today had Unplanned and Unannounced playdate in Dota 2
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/18/clinkz.jpg


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 1, 2013)

^^ mirana owned the game

who was playing mirana btw?


----------



## nims11 (May 1, 2013)

Was a fine game, but couldn't make full use of my ulti :/ Wisp's ulti takes with itself the guy it is tethered to, but whenever i tethered and casted the ulti, the other hero would break the tether. :/


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)

^^ Gagans friend



nims11 said:


> Was a fine game, but couldn't make full use of my ulti :/ Wisp's ulti takes with itself the guy it is tethered to, but whenever i tethered and casted the ulti, the other hero would break the tether. :/



Oh you are nims


----------



## nims11 (May 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Oh you are nims



not obvious?

@serpent you were? bs?


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (May 1, 2013)

Spoiler






ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Today had Unplanned and Unannounced playdate in Dota 2
> *imageshack.us/scaled/large/18/clinkz.jpg





Ya that was Me The Sick Doctor !!!!


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2013)

Axe says Good Day Sir!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2013)

hope nobody has pics for second game........


----------



## avinandan012 (May 1, 2013)

dota 2 keybindings for meepo?? anyone?


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (May 1, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> dota 2 keybindings for meepo?? anyone?


Select each Meepo and press Ctrl+1,Ctrl+2 and so on...if thats what u mean by keybindings


----------



## Ramu56 (May 1, 2013)

I think Dota2 got South African server now.India deserve one too


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2013)

just c the player activity u will find reason y not india


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> just c the player activity u will find reason y not india



bro there are enough number of players from India

And a Indian server will benfit other countries too


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> bro there are enough number of players from India
> 
> And a Indian server will benfit other countries too



Compare to other countries, there are very few.
And if there is going to be a server around here, it will be around UAE


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> dota 2 *keybindings* for meepo?? anyone?



They are the same for all heros


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

Lets start a petition in Change.org to start a Dota2 server in India.


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Lets start a petition in Change.org to start a Dota2 server in India.



Made 

*www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/create-an-indian-server-for-dota-2-we-want-a-indian-server-for-dota-2


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

I am not confident that this will get enough votes, but what the hell....


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> hope nobody has pics for second game........


i have the second game Pics(results) 
tired to post it
here is the Pic BTW In first game Mirana Died once and it was me 
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/62/clinkzpro.jpg


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> BTW In first game Mirana Died once and it was me



Dota is a team game
There is no I/me/myself in it


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Made
> 
> *www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/cre...for-dota-2-we-want-a-indian-server-for-dota-2



Why only 99 petitions required? 99 very less I think.


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why only 99 petitions required? 99 very less I think.



It changes as it goes up,please share it with your friends, and is there any way we can get tdf to post in Digit main page?


----------



## nims11 (May 2, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i have the second game Pics(results)
> tired to post it
> here is the Pic BTW In first game Mirana Died once and it was me



Dooh! Maybe because I wasn't there. Wisp doesn't let anyone die


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2013)

share the petetion in facebook please

A new hero(elder titan) has been added to dota 2 test, but why not dota 2?


yet to come to dota 2


> New game modes:[1]
> Death Mode - If you die, you will have to pick a new hero once you can respawn.
> Easy Mode - Towers are weaker, experience is gained faster, and you get more periodic gold.
> TagTeam - You are assigned two random heroes (different hero classes). You choose which to start the game with. You start with the same bonus gold as all random.
> ...



*www.dota2wiki.com/wiki/Unreleased_content


----------



## nims11 (May 2, 2013)

Death Match is a fun mode! (Already in dota1)
What i really need is Linux support. I am a permanent Linux user, so I play really less dota2 . Dota1 runs fine on Linux using wine.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

no no more heroes



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i have the second game Pics(results)
> tired to post it
> here is the Pic BTW In first game Mirana Died once and it was me
> *imageshack.us/scaled/large/62/clinkzpro.jpg



curse u dude y did u hav to post it

look what happened all abandoned......

its tat point where u loose the game when u attack(gank) and ur team suddenly backs off without telling and leave u alone to die even then i managed to pull to highest lvl in team


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> share the petetion in facebook please
> 
> A new hero(elder titan) has been added to dota 2 test, but why not dota 2?
> 
> ...



What we need is to vote for abandoning a game which is not enjoyable anymore.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> A new hero(elder titan) has been added to dota 2 test, but why not dota 2?



All the patches come first to test client then to main client.. it will be available in main client tomorrow.



nims11 said:


> Death Match is a fun mode! (Already in dota1)
> What i really need is Linux support. I am a permanent Linux user, so I play really less dota2 . Dota1 runs fine on Linux using wine.



I think Dota 2 also runs on Linux using wine.. Check once


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2013)

I have read at many places yest that many are waiting for techies(hero) to come out as he is IMBA

Seriously what with this hero?
*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=494495493939226&set=a.360241194031324.84654.302582989797145&type=1&theater

I saw his attack, looks like a tough hero as u have to lay mines and stuff


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> All the patches come first to test client then to main client.. it will be available in main client tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Dota 2 also runs on Linux using wine.. Check once



How can Dota 2 run on Linux if it is not supported by Steam (for Linux).



theserpent said:


> I have read at many places yest that many are waiting for techies(hero) to come out as he is IMBA
> 
> Seriously what with this hero?
> *www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=494495493939226&set=a.360241194031324.84654.302582989797145&type=1&theater
> ...



They can also commit suicide.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> no no more heroes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chill out guys
i just wanted to share the results with Digitians
@Piyush
yeah Dota is a team game 
Actually the credit goes to Huskar (ninno) for dealing more than 80 % dmg
I just stealed it


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2013)

Elder Titan is more of a support hero, better play this hero if you are laning with your friend(or better in a party of 3-5) Or else please don't use it.If your lane mate doesn't attack when you stun it's useless.

Anyone a member in any dota forum? If yes please post the link over there too please


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> @Piyush
> yeah Dota is a team game
> Actually the credit goes to Huskar (ninno) for dealing more than 80 % dmg
> I just *stealed* it


Ahh no worries mate 
stole* 



theserpent said:


> Elder Titan is more of a support hero, better play this hero if you are laning with your friend(or better in a party of 3-5) Or else please don't use it.If your lane mate doesn't attack when you stun it's useless.
> 
> Anyone a member in any dota forum? If yes please post the link over there too please


I'm a member
here *www.playdota.com/forums/‎
and here *dev.dota2.com


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ahh no worries mate
> stole*
> 
> 
> ...



If possible please post this link
*www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/cre...for-dota-2-we-want-a-indian-server-for-dota-2

These days 97% of the matches in SEA are laggy


----------



## nims11 (May 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I have read at many places yest that many are waiting for techies(hero) to come out as he is IMBA
> 
> Seriously what with this hero?
> *www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=49...94031324.84654.302582989797145&type=1&theater
> ...



I love techies. It is an unconventional and a fun hero to play. A good techies player can be a PITA for enemy. It is a great pick against noobs. Imagine going to secret shop and wait.. you are dead! Go take a rune and bam! Escaping from a gank in half health? Be careful, techies mines might still get you. About to kill techies? BAM! techies killed himself, and you as well (whopping 1550 damage in lvl 4 suicide attack).


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2013)

Is there any way to locate the traps?


----------



## nims11 (May 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Is there any way to locate the traps?



sentry, dust, gem.


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I love techies. It is an unconventional and a fun hero to play. A good techies player can be a PITA for enemy. It is a great pick against noobs. Imagine going to secret shop and wait.. you are dead! Go take a rune and bam! Escaping from a gank in half health? Be careful, techies mines might still get you. About to kill techies? BAM! techies killed himself, and you as well (whopping 1550 damage in lvl 4 suicide attack).



waiting for this hero then


----------



## avinandan012 (May 3, 2013)

make ghost scepter + dagon + lvl 4 suicide


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 3, 2013)

guys lets play a lobby game today after 9? who can come after 9 today?


----------



## rock2702 (May 3, 2013)

I can come.


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2013)

I will

Was just curious... what will happen if techies use their suicide ability with their BKB on ?


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2013)

God elder titan is soo tough,hes as tough as pudge


----------



## sam_738844 (May 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I will
> 
> Was just curious... what will happen if techies use their suicide ability with their BKB on ?



he will still die


----------



## Sarath (May 4, 2013)

I will play lobby with you guys from August. 

Now a days I don't get to play, even if I do, I can only play for a day or two and hence doing solo pub matches to relieve my stress. 

I will be free in Aug. I will try helping you guys out in whatever way I can.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 4, 2013)

Guys help me out
i am playing with Clinkz 
he is got everything except HP
after Finishing Power threads,Orchid,MKB and Daedulus 
what should i build?
ButterFly / Eye of Skadi / HoT / BKB...

Signed Petition for the Dota 2 server in India 
Need More Support


----------



## rock2702 (May 4, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Guys help me out
> i am playing with Clinkz
> he is got everything except HP
> after Finishing Power threads,Orchid,MKB and Daedulus
> ...



If there are nukers in the opposition make bkb.Butterfly is good when there is agi in.the opposite team, someone like mort, void, troll and you want evasion, plus you get lots of agility.Hex instead of orchid is better, if u silence some hero, say a tanky hero and start hitting and he uses blademail, clinkz dies like paper.My strategy against a clinkz is to make blademail, he dies in return damage.


----------



## nims11 (May 4, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> If there are nukers in the opposition make bkb.Butterfly is good when there is agi in.the opposite team, someone like mort, void, troll and you want evasion, plus you get lots of agility.Hex instead of orchid is better, if u silence some hero, say a tanky hero and start hitting and he uses blademail, clinkz dies like paper.My strategy against a clinkz is to make blademail, he dies in return damage.



I prefer orchid over hex in general for clinkz. Clinkz can deal a lot of damage over a short time and the orchid's 25% amplification will surely help a lot.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 4, 2013)

For those who are suffering From Naked Greevil Courier appearance
here is the Solution
In loadout During starting of a Game,
Unequip and Equip the Courier
it solves the problem
---Found it on Dota 2 Dev Forums---


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2013)

Played first game with Necrolyte yesterday. Even though we lost, the game was fun. We had a clear upper hand in early and mid game, but as the game stretched, we were losing the grip.

Our team had Necro (me) , Clinkz (Akshay[hero]), Chaos Knight (ninno, 1st time CK) and 2 random guys playing Enchantress and Clockwork.

Enemy team was Huskar, Lycan, Troll, Puck and Meeeeepo.

We knew that we'd surely lose if game goes beyond 40 mins  and thats what happened. Final score 59-59, lasted 57 mins


----------



## nims11 (May 6, 2013)

Made DoTA2 run on wine. Runs okay but not playable due to occasional 15-20 sec long lags (system-side).


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Made DoTA2 run on wine. Runs okay but not playable due to occasional 15-20 sec long lags (system-side).



Portal's come to Steam, perhaps Dota 2 would follow.


----------



## nims11 (May 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Portal's come to Steam, perhaps Dota 2 would follow.



Yeah, just saw portal beta on my linux's steam library


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2013)

You using Steam for Arch?


----------



## nims11 (May 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You using Steam for Arch?



yes. Earlier was using the Ubuntu version. Now its in the official repo.


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone here have an account on playdota forums? Please post the link to the below petition there.


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Does anyone here have an account on playdota forums? Please post the link to the below petition there.



I have
But the thing is they wont care as India/Middle east population there is handful.
There was already a thread on dev.dota2.com AND playdota forums regarding adding a new server in middle east. I'll paste the exact reply from dota+valve team
*
"We understand your concern but setting up a server is much more serious than you think. There are not enough players even if UAE, India, Srilanka and neighbouring countries are combined. So till then, SEA server should suffice."*


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 7, 2013)

Look at this player activity


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I have
> But the thing is they wont care as India/Middle east population there is handful.
> There was already a thread on dev.dota2.com AND playdota forums regarding adding a new server in middle east. I'll paste the exact reply from dota+valve team
> *
> "We understand your concern but setting up a server is much more serious than you think. There are not enough players even if UAE, India, Srilanka and neighbouring countries are combined. So till then, SEA server should suffice."*



Then how did the South Africans get a server? They have even fewer players.


----------



## Sarath (May 7, 2013)

What pings are you guys getting on SEA server?


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 7, 2013)

since the SEA server problem was fixed, i am getting 50-60 ping


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Then how did the South Africans get a server? They have even fewer players.


Well the time when we received that message , they also told us about to look at player activity.   Also, they wanted to put up a server there bcoz that part was almost isolated when we talk about server locations.


Sarath said:


> What pings are you guys getting on SEA server?



between 60-100


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 7, 2013)

when did the pings got fixed i have my hopes high


----------



## rock2702 (May 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> when did the pings got fixed i have my hopes high



I hope one day I will get less than 300 pings  That day I can play my best.


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2013)

It is fixed. I mean , we all are getting <100 pings after 25th April or so.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 7, 2013)

I am getting 250+ pings.. 

Credit to my Tata Photon+


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 7, 2013)

normally the ping for me is 450 -500
now its reduced
200 - 250 ms


----------



## theserpent (May 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> It is fixed. I mean , we all are getting <100 pings after 25th April or so.



Not here, I still sometimes get 300 Ms+.
It's so irritating to get unbalanced matches 
Ganesh and I had 2 unbalanced matches in a row  today.

Okay,so while Playing orge magi what should i Rush for first?What attack combo's?


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2013)

Who all are BSNL/ MTNL/ Net USB drive users?



theserpent said:


> Okay,so while Playing orge magi what should i Rush for first?What attack combo's?


I have no idea about Ogre since only a handful of players play this hero.

But what I know is that its Int. hero version of Chaos Knight, i.e. depending upon luck factor.


----------



## rock2702 (May 7, 2013)

I am a bsnl bb user.Pings are 300-350 when it is at best condition else over 500 

On my airtel 3g I used to get around 150 pings but since a month I am getting over 300.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 8, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Okay,so while Playing orge magi what should i Rush for first?What attack combo's?



mana boots, mek, blood stone and if u manage to get more gold get scythe of vyse

btw any one here planning to buy the international 3 compendium?


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2013)

You mean the ticket to the venue?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 8, 2013)

^Nope. 



> Each year we spend some of the planning time for The International trying to figure out ways to improve the connection between fans and the players in the tournament. We know that the majority of our viewers will be watching the tournament unfold over the internet, so we’d like to make it easier for an online fan to dig deeper into the event, the teams, and the players. In addition to wanting more detail, we know fans also love to compete with each other at predicting tournament results. This year we’re taking our first shot at addressing all of the these concepts, with an additional step that we hope will result in the tournament itself getting bigger and better as a direct result of fan enthusiasm.
> 
> Today we’re announcing The International Interactive Compendium, a virtual book that will keep you fully up to date with the state of The International, and allow you to play games with other fans for fun and bragging rights. In addition to making you eligible for special virtual item drops throughout the tournament, it’ll also allow you to vote on tournament-related community polls, such as the selection of which player should receive awards based on their play in the tournament. After the tournament is over, you’ll be able to browse your friends’ Compendiums to see how successful they were in their predictions.
> 
> Finally, to directly tie fan interest in Compendiums to the players themselves, we’re going to redirect 25% of the revenue directly into the prize pool. That means the total $1.6 million prize pool for The International is now just the starting point. The Compendium will be available in the Dota Store tomorrow morning at 10:00am PDT. For those of you planning to attend The International in person, your ticket purchase will include a Compendium.



More:- 
1) Dota 2 – International Interactive Compendium » Cyborgmatt's Blog
2) Introducing the Interactive Compendium | Dota 2


During TI2 there was penant system, where you support your favourite team by buying penant, here instead of team,supporting  individual player is compendum or whatever is it. This is my understanding. Not sure though.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 8, 2013)

@ 7:50 Nature prophet vs Centaur


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (May 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> mana boots, mek, blood stone and if u manage to get more gold get scythe of vyse
> 
> btw any one here planning to buy the international 3 compendium?



Yes Im but dont have CC If anyone buying pls get one for me I ll transfer [In Advance][PM]...Thanks


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 8, 2013)

i am currently getting 55 -65 ms in Dota 2
Thank God


----------



## arijitsinha (May 8, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Yes Im but dont have CC If anyone buying pls get one for me I ll transfer [In Advance][PM]...Thanks



Get one for me also.. but i will not transfer..


----------



## sam_738844 (May 8, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I am getting 250+ pings..
> 
> Credit to my Tata Photon+



congratulations Arijit, that card...that cursed card game me more than 50 days abandonment pool..
btw having 25-39 ms ping MAX in SEA servers


----------



## arijitsinha (May 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> congratulations Arijit, that card...that cursed card game me more than 50 days abandonment pool..
> btw having 25-39 ms ping MAX in SEA servers



 I dont want to go to that never ending pool.

BTW yesterday I was getting 150-200 pings.


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> congratulations Arijit, that card...that cursed card game me more than 50 days abandonment pool..
> btw having 25-39 ms ping MAX in SEA servers



Card game?


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2013)

tata photon


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Card game?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 9, 2013)

What is the price for Compendium, and where to buy? Thinking to buy one if it is less than $7-8.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 9, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> congratulations Arijit, that card...that cursed card *gave* me more than 50 days abandonment pool..
> btw having 25-39 ms ping MAX in SEA servers



edit typo



elder has serious problem with mana...without good finisher he has proved to be pretty lame. his attrib gain over levels is very low.


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> What is the price for Compendium, and where to buy? Thinking to buy one if it is less than $7-8.



$ 10.58



sam_738844 said:


> elder has serious problem with mana...without good finisher he has proved to be pretty lame. his attrib gain over levels is very low.



Since he is so big, I find him scary to deal with.


BTW, suppose a huskar have a BKB on before he uses his ulti. And just before he hops on me I activate my blade mail. Will he receive damage from blade mail?


----------



## theserpent (May 9, 2013)

Arrrrr...Sorry ganesh,sam
Lost connection :/


----------



## arijitsinha (May 9, 2013)

Not sure what type of damage does blade mail returns, but it is not magical damage i think. So BKB will not block it.



theserpent said:


> Arrrrr...Sorry ganesh,sam
> Lost connection :/



Report him.


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2013)

Blade mail returns physical damage. That's why carries get screwed when the others use Blade mail.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 9, 2013)

guys i can't see the compendium in the store...is anyone able to see the compendium page?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 9, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Arrrrr...Sorry ganesh,sam
> Lost connection :/



np
in that match two got Dced in Enemy team make the Sniper fatty and got everything and Riki too
we managed to destroy the top and bot towers
but we lose..


----------



## arijitsinha (May 9, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys i can't see the compendium in the store...is anyone able to see the compendium page?



Just random link, M at work so cannot access them to see what is there.

The International 2013 Interactive Compendium Bundle

*www.dota2.com/tournaments/international/compendium/


----------



## Sarath (May 9, 2013)

when is the International?


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2013)

Sarath said:


> when is the International?


7th August


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 9, 2013)

with great difficulty i finally bought the International Compendium so i need a little help with the predictions for 1st and 2nd place for west and east qualifiers cause i dont know much about the teams

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/15/predictionsu.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 9, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> congratulations Arijit, that card...that cursed card game me more than 50 days abandonment pool..
> btw having 25-39 ms ping MAX in SEA servers



its a dream for me........


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> with great difficulty i finally bought the International Compendium so i need a little help with the predictions for 1st and 2nd place for west and east qualifiers cause i dont know much about the teams
> 
> *imageshack.us/scaled/large/15/predictionsu.jpg



West
EG , Empire

East
LGD , 2nd not sure


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2013)

Solo Matchmaking Added


----------



## arijitsinha (May 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Solo Matchmaking Added



What is that ? We can play solo from the beginning? or is it 1v1?


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2013)

^ its 5v5, but for users who are not in party

If anyone gets tusk item please trade with me I need tusk items

Support here please 
*dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=86574&p=568727#post568727


----------



## arijitsinha (May 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ its 5v5, but for users who are not in party


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


>



Say you are not in party, you can matchmake using Solo matchmaking which will put you with players who are not in party , IDK but 1 thing for sure you will have 4 players not listening to you


----------



## arijitsinha (May 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Say you are not in party, you can matchmake using Solo matchmaking which will put you with players who are not in party , IDK but 1 thing for sure you will have *4 players not listening to you*



That happens in 5 man party also.. 

Anyways what you guys doing this weekend? 5v5 Lobby? I see many players took retirement from this game  Only me , piyush, ramu , ganesh are there.


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2013)

^ sure 5v5

Owned this match 
I was blood seeker
*i.imgur.com/bd3WohJ.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (May 10, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> with great difficulty i finally bought the International Compendium so i need a little help with the predictions for 1st and 2nd place for west and east qualifiers cause i dont know much about the teams



So the Battle Bonous you got, does it apply only for you or for the entire team?

Hard to decide whether to buy it or skip


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 10, 2013)

oh serpent You are so Fast


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> oh serpent You are so Fast



Muahahah!


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ sure 5v5
> 
> Owned this match
> I was blood seeker
> *i.imgur.com/bd3WohJ.jpg



Opp team looks sad. Look at their items.


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2013)

First time played Lich
Actually, I was going to pick Life stealer, but by mistake picked Lich instead.
The hero is quite good and once you make AS, he becomes badass


DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 192105017


----------



## nims11 (May 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> First time played Lich
> Actually, I was going to pick Life stealer, but by mistake picked Lich instead.
> The hero is quite good and once you make AS, he becomes badass
> 
> ...



Lich has one of the best ulti.


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Lich has one of the best ulti.



Yup, I find it better than Zeus ulti now, but not better than Tidehunter or Enigma


----------



## nims11 (May 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yup, I find it better than Zeus ulti now, but not better than Tidehunter or Enigma



Its similar to Juggernaut's. Enigma's ulti is really tough to place, not to mention that his ulti has highest Cooldown in the game. Have seen really few good Enigma players.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 10, 2013)

Enigma/Tide's ulti are game changer. I remember my first match with enigma(Randomed Enigma), We were loosing the game very hard, everyone was blaming me for not placing ulti, I wasted ulti 2-3 times by moving during ulti(Did not know that it is channeling). But after I got blink dagger, and placed a 5 man black hole, all dead. And we destroyed their ancient before they respawn.

That game was the best comeback game I played.

Where as Lich's ulti can be countered if the enemy has some hero with blink/invi.


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2013)

Haha I wasted my ulti with Witch Doc too many time that way.
Enigma's ulti can be benefited from ulti of heroes like Naga, Dark seer, magnus, Witch Doc... but havent seen them in games.


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2013)

Guys, we should try Naga Siren, Magnus, Dark Seer and Enigma combo. NS Ult, followed by Magnus ult, then black hole and Wall on top of that. Then GG.

We can do this when they are all pushing tower or something.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 10, 2013)

Thats really gg, I want to modify some.

NS Ult, Magnus Ult , Black Hole, DS Vaccum into Blackhole, Wall, then the Magnus run(dont know that spell name) towards wall.. We need some dps dealer with that.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (May 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys, we should try Naga Siren, Magnus, Dark Seer and Enigma combo. NS Ult, followed by Magnus ult, then black hole and Wall on top of that. Then GG.
> 
> We can do this when they are all pushing tower or something.



Add axe to that combo.... , or witch doctor with agaims



arijitsinha said:


> Thats really gg, I want to modify some.
> 
> NS Ult, Magnus Ult , Black Hole, DS Vaccum into Blackhole, Wall, then the Magnus run(dont know that spell name) towards wall.. We need some dps dealer with that.


Better initiate with naga siren, then ds vaccum,  Black hole, ds wall , magnus empower hit during back hole then ulti ... witch doctor ulti with agaims would look more awesome than the mag i think..
However I dont think any team would live past the black hole, especially if naga uses riptide...


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys, we should try Naga Siren, Magnus, Dark Seer and Enigma combo. NS Ult, followed by Magnus ult, then black hole and Wall on top of that. Then GG.



I call Darkseer or report. Top lane or feed. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Opp team looks sad. Look at their items.



I think not by choice. Look at BS' deaths



arijitsinha said:


> That happens in 5 man party also..
> Anyways what you guys doing this weekend? 5v5 Lobby? I see many players took retirement from this game  Only me , piyush, ramu , ganesh are there.



I can't play till August  

Play for me till then........become    Pro +


----------



## nims11 (May 10, 2013)

Sand Kings ulti has some weird combo's with other ultis. 
Void ulti-> Sand king initiates ulti -> blinks inside the void -> ownage
Similarly with Enigma's ulti.

Magnus and Visage has a difficult to perform deadly combo. Magnus Ulti -> Chain stun Familiar 1 stone form -> Chain stun Familar 2 -> (if scepter) Familiar 3 (3.75 + 1.5 + 1.5 + 1.5 = 8.25s Stun!!)
Never got any chance to perform this :/

There is another favourite combo of mine. spirit breaker + wisp. While sb is passing by after charging on an enemy, tether into the running sb, and you will travelling along the map with him to the target (Those who have played wisp will know why this happens). Wisp is ultimate support and it is unlikely the target will survive.



theserpent said:


> Owned this match
> I was blood seeker
> 
> 
> ...



I had a similar game few days ago 
*dotabuff.com/matches/190346635


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2013)

Came across a funny incident today .

DotaTalk was giving away 1 ticket to TI3 today via Raidcall conferencing.
Everything went fine. They chose 10 out of 3500 people for the last draw.The guy who was selected came out to be a HoN player 
The last Dota match he played was like 3 months ago. overall winning rate 38% 

Also... Finally got the Compendium


----------



## arijitsinha (May 10, 2013)

Did you buy it? or trading?


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Did you buy it? or trading?


traded it

Got it from selling my QoP Legendary wings (which I got it yesterday from Crate) +  5 Keys


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> traded it
> 
> Got it from selling my QoP Legendary wings (which I got it yesterday from Crate) +  5 Keys



so u traded with me some things and u traded tat things with some other one??


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> so u traded with me some things and u traded tat things with some other one??



No 
The items I got from you are still with me. I can give it back to you if you want 

I traded my Weaver set to get 3 keys (sorry Sarath) which I used to get those wings.


----------



## nims11 (May 11, 2013)

I am a noob trader! So, is there a way to get keys without buying?


----------



## rock2702 (May 11, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I am a noob trader! So, is there a way to get keys without buying?



What keys?


----------



## nims11 (May 11, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> What keys?



To open chests.


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I am a noob trader! So, is there a way to get keys without buying?



I got them buy trading a set of weaver I had


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 11, 2013)

today match
with me(KOTL) train(riki) serpent (1st time with huskar)
Serpent asking me "how am i got here" after i used recall 
in the whole game they targetted me, i don't know why
had awesome scores 6-6-33
after i got necromanican book i killed TA and Void...
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/198/kotlpro.jpg


----------



## Neo (May 11, 2013)

letr have a clan match today at 7 pm please 

btw, i think i need to start trading again. 
So we trade dota items through  whiach site? Same as tf2?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 11, 2013)

1)Dota 2 Lounge - Marketplace, Trades, Bets
This is awesome site
login needed just once

2)*dota-trade.com/
login needed almosst everytime you got an item to refresh the inventory


----------



## Sarath (May 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I traded my Weaver set to get 3 keys (sorry Sarath) which I used to get those wings.



np bro. Congrats on the awesome new items though


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2013)

Neo said:


> letr have a clan match today at 7 pm please
> 
> btw, i think i need to start trading again.
> So we trade dota items through  whiach site? Same as tf2?



I trade via Dota-trade.com and dota2traders.com
And use this site for the current pricing of any item/set so that you are not robbed Dota 2 Prices - Check your Dota 2 item prices



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> 1)Dota 2 Lounge - Marketplace, Trades, Bets
> This is awesome site
> login needed just once
> 
> ...


Dota-trade also requires 1 time login only
though we have to frefresh from time to time to get new ,messages/ trade offers


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 11, 2013)

played a pub match after a long time with u guys pika abandoned and then came back when game was over.............
*i.imgur.com/GwZBCLa.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/wIhf9Hw.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/pPp9Kw1.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/KJs2RA6.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/AN4g6K5.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/HQv1eXP.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/vTLONQP.jpg?1


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2013)

Wait you were using SB  ? 
Sadly i lost connection


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 11, 2013)

anyone here is having seraphic greevil with that rainbow effect?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Wait you were using SB  ?
> Sadly i lost connection


not me i think it was either fiery or gamer i dont know how to use SB never played it.....so i didn't even touch

BTW anyone want dota 2 plz pm me ur steam id will send u the invite..........


----------



## theserpent (May 12, 2013)

*Ok so Now these are the heros i am completely comfortable with*
1)Bloodseeker(Need's a good laner at start-still i lvl up 2nd and 3rd attack still 3)
2)Tusk
3)Phantom Lancer
4)Spirt Breaker(Learning Now)
5)Sven(Okay not much, can be good if i get a good laner with me)


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2013)

Bloodseeker can mid solo if you can get last hits.


----------



## nims11 (May 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> *Ok so Now these are the heros i am completely comfortable with*
> 1)Bloodseeker(Need's a good laner at start-still i lvl up 2nd and 3rd attack still 3)
> 2)Tusk
> 3)Phantom Lancer
> ...



As desmond said, improve your last hit and bs can easily mid solo. In LAN games, if someone takes bs, we naturally assume him to mid solo and carry the game.
Sven can get deadly if played right. Farm a lot. Don't die. Use your first wisely early game. don't hesitate to use god strength for farming, god strength+cleave is an awesome farming machine. do NC whenever feasible. get a dagger!


----------



## Sarath (May 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Bloodseeker can mid solo if you can get last hits.



BS mid lane is deadly if played properly. I saw few with dagon, forcestaff, midas and what not. The fact that he received HP for using midas makes him a unique midas owner.


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2013)

Sarath said:


> BS mid lane is deadly if played properly. I saw few with dagon, forcestaff, midas and what not. The fact that he received HP for using midas makes him a unique midas owner.



Damn, I never thought of it that way. This changes everything.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 13, 2013)

What happens if Clinkz Ultied on creep that was infested by LS?


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (May 13, 2013)

Day 1 - The International 3 Western Qualifiers
Rules,All games BO3
13-5-2013 06:30 PM - Pre Show Live Stream
13-5-2013 07:30 PM - Matchup 1: RoX.KIS vs Absolute Legends
13-5-2013 10:30 PM - Matchup 2: Team Empire vs dd.Dota
14-5-2013 01:30 AM - Matchup 3: Winners of previous matchups


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2013)

Are those timings IST?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 13, 2013)

Sarath said:


> BS mid lane is deadly if played properly. I saw few with dagon, forcestaff, midas and what not. The fact that he received HP for using midas makes him a unique midas owner.



That midas on BS is really gg. Never saw it on BS in pubs. From now onwards will build like this. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Are those timings IST?



Most Probably Pacific Time.
Yeah IST.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 13, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Day 1 - The International 3 Western Qualifiers
> Rules,All games BO3
> 13-5-2013 06:30 PM - Pre Show Live Stream
> 13-5-2013 07:30 PM - Matchup 1: RoX.KIS vs Absolute Legends
> ...



so actual games start @ 07:30 PM today? Also how many games will be played today?


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2013)

Can we spec these match in Dota client?


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 13, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Can we spec these match in Dota client?



yes you can in the watch tab go to tournaments, then click on International Western Qualifiers below and select a game to watch...its free...also u can have commentary in the dota client itself which is pretty amazing...


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2013)

Good . Lets see you guys there then.

Also, now its time to test the compendium and the predictions I made


----------



## arijitsinha (May 13, 2013)

So will we get item drops by watching the qualifiers. I mean who have the compendium.



Piyush said:


> Also, now its time to test the compendium and the predictions I made



Damn I have not completed the predictions. Did only first two pages.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (May 13, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> So will we get item drops by watching the qualifiers. I mean who have the compendium.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I have not completed the predictions. Did only first two pages.


You completed West Qualifier so its fine,Still 5 days left for East Qualifier Predictions.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 13, 2013)

Check the chats. 

*i.imgur.com/hawCH6f.jpg


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2013)

Check this out :


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 13, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Check this out :



lol i had this kind of game once shld have recorded but instead we beat them in the end


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2013)

You can still record, just get the replay and record it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 13, 2013)

dude its a huge list how will i find it out???????????
lol it was like more than 10 days ago i  was in radiant i think and whole of opp came and destroyed our base except the ancient cause they wanted more killls lol then we started ganking them as soon as try to leave and then pushed like hell the game was over in one push(can u believe it) i dnt know how noob were they not to finish when they had chance..

i will try to find it out it was hilarious how the game turned up.....


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (May 14, 2013)

Day 2 - The International 3 Western Qualifiers
09:00 PM IST - RoX.KIS vs Team Empire [BO3]

Play a team game after this ?


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 14, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Day 2 - The International 3 Western Qualifiers
> 09:00 PM IST - RoX.KIS vs Team Empire [BO3]
> 
> Play a team game after this ?



only two teams are playing today?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> only two teams are playing today?



The next match will be between Winner of that match(RoX.KIS vs Team Empire) and absolute Legend.

One question what is smeevil, and what is courier view count? Can anyone explain this?


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> One question what is smeevil, and what is courier view count? Can anyone explain this?



Smeevil is that courier you have. Its special because, before this was packaged in the compendium, this smeevil was only available in tournament drops and its value was very much higher than other legendary items. One other feature to to this courier is that it will change its form (I dont know exactly how) after you have spectacled enough TI3 matches.

View count means the number of tournament matches you have spectacled while having this courier in your loadout.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 14, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Smeevil is that courier you have. Its special because, before this was packaged in the compendium, this smeevil was only available in tournament drops and its value was very much higher than other legendary items. One other feature to to this courier is that it will change its form (I dont know exactly how) after you have spectacled enough TI3 matches.
> 
> View count means the number of tournament matches you have spectacled while having this courier in your loadout.



also the smeevil view count is bugged...you can watch a TI3 replay a 100 times and your view count will increase by 100 and the smeevil will change based on number of game views only

posted on dev.dota2.com


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (May 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> only two teams are playing today?


My bad...
14-5-2013 09:00 PM - Matchup 1: Team Empire vs dd.Dota
15-5-2013 00:00 AM - Matchup 2: Winner of previous match VS AL (Winner goes to Playoffs)


----------



## arijitsinha (May 14, 2013)

~Sniped~


Piyush said:


> Smeevil is that courier you have. Its special because, before this was packaged in the compendium, this smeevil was only available in tournament drops and its value was very much higher than other legendary items. One other feature to to this courier is that it will change its form (I dont know exactly how) after you have spectacled enough TI3 matches.
> 
> View count means the number of tournament matches you have spectacled while having this courier in your loadout.



Thanks. Can we check the count? I heard that if you watch a replay at 8X speed, that count will also be considered.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Thanks. Can we check the count? I heard that if you watch a replay at 8X speed, that count will also be considered.



not only that you can watch the same replay again to increase view count (check my above post)..to check view count go to your backpack in dota 2 client and mouse over the smeevil courier....


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 14, 2013)

Had a match against DWOs Clan with sepent , ninno & 2 unknown clan members
Serpent Did awesome in that Match
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/854/clinkzagaginstclan.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 14, 2013)

no offense but tournament matches are not worth watching they are pretty much one sided every time i watch..........


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2013)

Check this out :


----------



## arijitsinha (May 14, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Play a team game after this ?



Team game?? Are you talking about Lobby match amongst tdf members?


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 14, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> no offense but tournament matches are not worth watching they are pretty much one sided every time i watch..........



you really need to watch TI1 and TI2 replays...


----------



## arijitsinha (May 14, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> no offense but tournament matches are not worth watching they are pretty much one sided every time i watch..........



So what is worth watching? IPL?? 

First you will not understand and gain interest if you dont know most of the heroes ability.


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> no offense but tournament matches are not worth watching they are pretty much one sided every time i watch..........



You really need to see how they play


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (May 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Team game?? Are you talking about Lobby match amongst tdf members?


Not lobby, Lets create a team and play CM mode competitive ? we may lose but it ll be


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 14, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Not lobby, Lets create a team and play CM mode competitive ? we may lose but it ll be



you mean team match making?


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (May 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you mean team match making?


Yes Team Match Making


----------



## Sarath (May 14, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> no offense but tournament matches are not worth watching they are pretty much one sided every time i watch..........


even most matches which take best of 3 go into full 5 matches. I have seen many go that way. The prev international with LGD, Na'vi and iG it was so close it was impossible to say if a rematch would have brought the same results.


----------



## Ramu56 (May 14, 2013)

Is there any way to buy the compendium without a credit card?People are getting gifts while watching the matches.I want them too


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Is there any way to buy the compendium without a credit card?People are getting gifts while watching the matches.I want them too



Apart from google wallet/paypal/ etc.... The only way is to get one from trade. I and Hunter (thinknodigit) got ours from trade.
And getting a gift is not really easy because out of all spectators, only 1 gets to win an item. So in TI3 matches, spec counts goes beyond 50K, that means the probability to win an item is so much low.

The current value id 6 keys , which I find pricey because when I got mine, it was for 4 keys and when I got it for Hunter, they (traders) all were charging 6 keys minimum.

*To those who are interested in trading and stuff*

Dota lounge is a good one

Also, you can place bets here for the tournament matches. If you win, you'll get random items on the basis of your placed items (you'll get rare, if you bet rare). And if you lose, well, you'll have to say bye bye to your items.

I just won 2 rares and 1 common from yesterday 2 matches.


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Apart from google wallet/paypal/ etc.... The only way is to get one from trade. I and Hunter (thinknodigit) got ours from trade.
> And getting a gift is not really easy because out of all spectators, only 1 gets to win an item. So in TI3 matches, spec counts goes beyond 50K, that means the probability to win an item is so much low.
> 
> The current value id 6 keys , which I find pricey because when I got mine, it was for 4 keys and when I got it for Hunter, they (traders) all were charging 6 keys minimum.
> ...


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2013)

You asking for bets or item drops?


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I just won 2 rares and 1 common from yesterday 2 matches.



you won these items by betting on dotalounge?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you won these items by betting on dotalounge?



Yes.. I think. He is becoming a bookie, soon I will send police to his house.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you won these items by betting on dotalounge?


Yea 
The catch is, if your team loses, your items are gone (this is to maintain the balance of items as DotaLounge dont produce items)



arijitsinha said:


> Yes.. I think. He is becoming a bookie, soon I will send police to his house.


I'm a rookie bookie 
no need for such measures


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (May 15, 2013)

Shhh !!! Dont tell anyone 
____
Day 3 Second Group Stage Matches
06:00 PM IST : Matchup 1: Mousesports vs iCCup
09:00 PM IST : Matchup 2: Evil Geniuses vs QPAD Red Pandas
00:00 AM IST : Matchup 3: Winners of previous matchups


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Shhh !!! Dont tell anyone
> ____
> Day 3 Second Group Stage Matches
> 06:00 PM IST : Matchup 1: Mousesports vs iCCup
> ...



Well I didnt explain the details 

Btw, the 3rd match, didnt get that one.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Btw, the 3rd match, didnt get that one.



Wiiner of Matchup 1(assume iccup wins) vs winner of Matchup2(assume EG wins), so the match will be iccup vs EG.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Wiiner of Matchup 1(assume iccup wins) vs winner of Matchup2(assume EG wins), so the match will be iccup vs EG.


And the winner of these 2 will be qualified for TI 3 ?

Btw, I've put my bets on Mousesports and EG. So if anyone wanna do this, put on these 2 
(i'm  sure of EG win)


----------



## arijitsinha (May 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> And the winner of these 2 will be qualified for TI 3 ?



Winner will go to playoff. In playoff 4 team(2 from Group A (DD and RoX) and two from Group B(yet to decide)) will compete with each other. From the playoff two teams will go to grand finale. Winners at grand finale will be qualified for TI3, looser have to compete with the runner up from the East qualifier to get invitation to TI3.

Source :- West Qualifier - The International - Dota 2 Championships

Go to the brackets tab.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 15, 2013)

guys tat facepalm match i had today c my last match download replay if u want


----------



## Ramu56 (May 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> And the winner of these 2 will be qualified for TI 3 ?
> 
> Btw, I've put my bets on Mousesports and EG. So if anyone wanna do this, put on these 2
> (i'm  sure of EG win)


I dont know about any of those teams,so i placed a common item on iCCup.Just to try my luck


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> I dont know about any of those teams,so i placed a common item on iCCup.Just to try my luck



hehe GL man 

If you dont know the teams, the best way is to go with the flow.

And 1 thing one should know before betting. If the odds of the winning an item is :

0.1 to 0.4 : 1 That means you wont get any item even if your team wins when you bet 1 item
0.5 to 1.0 : 2 means you will get 1 item if your team wins when you bet 2 items of same rarity
and likewise

Note: you get same rarity items, we can put only 4 items for betting


----------



## Ramu56 (May 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> hehe GL man
> 
> If you dont know the teams, the best way is to go with the flow.
> 
> ...


It is saying 2.3 common now,so that means i will get 2 items excluding mine?Only if iCCup wins


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> It is saying 2.3 common now,so that means i will get 2 items excluding mine?Only if iCCup wins



Yup, If iCCup wins, you'll get 2 more common items apart from your own item


----------



## arijitsinha (May 15, 2013)

Can we put those chests? Those dabba's are scattered all over my inventory.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2013)

Also, when a match is started, one cannot place bets.

If we have placed bets on a team, we can change the items. All we can do is move the bet to the other team, if required.



arijitsinha said:


> Can we put those chests? Those dabba's are scattered all over my inventory.


hahha no
All you can place is Common, uncommon, rare and rare announcers

No non-wearable stuff (chests, keys, couriers, etc) can be placed.


----------



## Ramu56 (May 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Also, when a match is started, one cannot place bets.
> 
> If we have placed bets on a team, we can change the items. All we can do is move the bet to the other team, if required.
> 
> ...


Gone,my precious common is gone  I will do it again on the next match.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Gone,my precious common is gone  I will do it again on the next match.



Haha not now..., this is a best of 3, remember?

Place on EG and you'll win. Dont put rares, just to avoid any exceptional case.


----------



## Ramu56 (May 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Haha not now..., this is a best of 3, remember?
> 
> Place on EG and you'll win. Dont put rares, just to avoid any exceptional case.


But it is just 0.4 Commons if i bet on EG,so if i want to get 1 item i should bet 3 commons right?

And i really liked the way iCCup played the whole game.But they just ignored Lone Droid which cost them the match.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> But it is just 0.4 Commons if i bet on EG,so if i want to get 1 item i should bet 3 commons right?
> 
> And i really liked the way iCCup played the whole game.But they just ignored Lone Droid which cost them the match.


2 commons / uncommons on EG will get you 1 C/ Unc item


----------



## Ramu56 (May 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> 2 commons / uncommons on EG will get you 1 C/ Unc item


I am placing the bet for 4 uncommons on EG.I wish i will get something out of this.

Yay,iCCup almost won the 2nd match


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2013)

Won these 

*cdn.dota2lounge.com/img/itemsjpg/4040.jpg  *cdn.dota2lounge.com/img/itemsjpg/4607.jpg

And now these:

*cdn.dota2lounge.com/img/itemsjpg/4089.jpg *cdn.dota2lounge.com/img/itemsjpg/4808.jpg


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 15, 2013)

^^ give me the red axe plz


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> ^^ give me the red axe plz



Give me Drow's bow + BH slicer

OR

Naga's head

And its a deal


----------



## Ramu56 (May 15, 2013)

Who will win now?MOUZ or EG?I did not place the bet for EG before game,as it took forever to trade.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2013)

I'm placing on EG

20 mins left


----------



## Ramu56 (May 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I'm placing on EG
> 
> 20 mins left


Are you watching from Twitch?
BTW placed 4 uncommons on EG.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2013)

I watch in dota client, but, I merely watch the full game.
I just leave the game running in the background and study for my exams


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Give me Drow's bow + BH slicer
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



i like the drow's bow and bh items but i will give naga's head if u give me any void's chronite items when u get them (already have chronite bracers)


----------



## Ramu56 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Piyush,got Executioner's Cape and Hardened Hunter's Armor because of you.And i think todays 1st match is not worth betting as it is totally one sided(VG).4 uncommons for 1 uncommon.


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2013)

Give me tusk items for free  pls

Ganesh and I got killed,hardly even 1 kill in a row(2 matches) yest


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Thanks Piyush,got Executioner's Cape and Hardened Hunter's Armor because of you.And i think todays 1st match is not worth betting as it is totally one sided(VG).4 uncommons for 1 uncommon.



In this match, you'll get 1 uncommon if you place 2/3/4 uncommons because the ratio is 0.5/0.7/0.9 for 2/3/4. 
So its better to place 2 unc instead of 4 unc.

I'm betting 2 unc and 2 commons to get 1 unc and 1 common.

The 2nd match is interesting.
Match can go to any side, so I'll wait and decide, most probably will bet in evening.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 16, 2013)

^Did you buy pennant?


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ^Did you buy pennant?



Traded. Btw they are cheap, you can get them at $1.


----------



## Ramu56 (May 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> In this match, you'll get 1 uncommon if you place 2/3/4 uncommons because the ratio is 0.5/0.7/0.9 for 2/3/4.
> So its better to place 2 unc instead of 4 unc.
> 
> I'm betting 2 unc and 2 commons to get 1 unc and 1 common.
> ...


Does 0.5 means 1 item?


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2013)

yes..


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 16, 2013)

@piyush do you know how to get Immortal items?


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @piyush do you know how to get Immortal items?



buy/ trade/ match drops/ chests


----------



## Ramu56 (May 16, 2013)

Piyush,what items did you get from the match(VG)?Because,i got only 1 common even if i bet 2 commons and 2 uncommons.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2013)

NOTE: 0.1 to 0.5 doesnt give anything. It should be 0.6 or above.
Just wasted my bet for uncommon item this way



Ramu56 said:


> Piyush,what items did you get from the match(VG)?Because,i got only 1 common even if i bet 2 commons and 2 uncommons.



^^that


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 16, 2013)

100ms on all singapore dota 2 servers. ***** PLEASE ! oh and im using mtnl  

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\h>tracert 103.28.54.94

Tracing route to 103.28.54.94 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    11 ms     8 ms     9 ms  triband-del-59.178.191.254.bol.net.in [59.178.19
1.254]
  3     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  triband-del-59.179.245.30.bol.net.in [59.179.245
.30]
  4    13 ms    10 ms    11 ms  triband-del-59.180.212.121.bol.net.in [59.180.21
2.121]
  5    10 ms    10 ms    10 ms  triband-del-59.180.212.2.bol.net.in [59.180.212.
2]
  6   113 ms   114 ms   114 ms  125.19.8.161
  7   198 ms   198 ms   199 ms  182.79.255.22
  8   109 ms   107 ms   107 ms  Vlan562.icore1.SVQ-Singapore.as6453.net [120.29.
215.73]
  9   103 ms   103 ms   103 ms  if-10-0-0-1107.core1.SVQ-Singapore.as6453.net [1
20.29.214.1]
 10   103 ms   105 ms   107 ms  if-1-2-1-0.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.
87.12.17]
 11   103 ms   102 ms   104 ms  180.87.12.150
 12   102 ms   103 ms   102 ms  unknown.hwng.net [173.245.210.218]
 13   120 ms   103 ms   103 ms  103-28-54-225.valve.net [103.28.55.225]
 14   106 ms   106 ms   107 ms  103-28-54-243.valve.net [103.28.55.243]
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *


----------



## Ramu56 (May 16, 2013)

I thought Resolutin(iCCup) is the best player of both the teams,but i would have played better than him in those matches.Its like watching a LPQ match.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2013)

SingSing is a well known player, they were bound to win 

Only if I knew he was in Qpanda  .... He was a former member of Team Liquid (a well known team)


----------



## Ramu56 (May 16, 2013)

And now i am afraid to bet on any team  Maybe MOUZ


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> And now i am afraid to bet on any team  Maybe MOUZ



Well to be honest, this one is 50-50

its basically Black^ vs SingSing. Both play tank + carry well

So I wont suggest any. Follow your gut feeling


----------



## Ramu56 (May 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Well to be honest, this one is 50-50
> 
> its basically Black^ vs SingSing. Both play tank + carry well
> 
> So I wont suggest any. Follow your gut feeling


I feel QPandas played really well these 2 matches,so i will bet 1 uncommon on Qpandas which is 1.7 Uncommons.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 17, 2013)

hey guys this is really off topic but do anyone of you watch game of thrones?


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> hey guys this is really off topic but do anyone of you watch game of thrones?



I do


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2013)

2 great matches today

*Rox.Kis vs EG*

Even though EG is fan fav in this match up, but the last encounter between these 2 teams in the qualifiers went in the favor of Rox.Kis. Will not bet.

*DD.Dota vs Mousesports*
This one is somewhat unpredictable. DD Dota won all of their last games in this qualifier but Mouz is coming good since last matches. Again, wont bet.

Damn... this is much better than IPL


----------



## arijitsinha (May 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Damn... this is much better than IPL



But there are no cheerleaders.. 

Atleast they should show some video of Crystal Maiden, Windrunner etc cheering team.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Atleast they should show some video of Crystal Maiden, Windrunner etc cheering team.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2013)

can i get to sing sing way to sexy with bamboe ? 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I do



when he said game of thrones, i thought he was talking about the ancients...


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> can i get to sing sing way to sexy with bamboe ?



*store.gs-media.de/4000/4878.jpg

From left to right

Black^  SingSing  3rd unknown SexyBamBoe  ComeWithMe


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> 2 great matches today
> 
> *Rox.Kis vs EG*
> 
> ...



with all that betting and winning you have great experience now so i think you should bet for these match also 

also when are the matches starting...i cant get home until 8:00 PM today...


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> with all that betting and winning you have great experience now so i think you should bet for these match also
> 
> also when are the matches starting...i cant get home until 8:00 PM today...



I lost my last bet, so wanna slow down a little 

Rox.Kis vs EG match is at 6 and the next one at 9


----------



## Ramu56 (May 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> 2 great matches today
> 
> *Rox.Kis vs EG*
> 
> ...


You forgot another great match from Super League today  LGD vs FL,guess whom i am betting on?


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> You forgot another great match from Super League today  LGD vs FL,guess whom i am betting on?



this one is easy 
Try to bet on other matches


----------



## Ramu56 (May 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> this one is easy
> Try to bet on other matches


Lol,no thanks.I lost 4 uncommons yesterday  So not gonna bet on such matches again till i farm my backpack


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *store.gs-media.de/4000/4878.jpg
> 
> From left to right
> 
> Black^  SingSing  3rd unknown SexyBamBoe  ComeWithMe



hahaha

will you come with me so can i sing sing way to sexy with bamboe ?


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2013)

lol no
help yourself


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> lol no
> help yourself



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

#forever alone 

*cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/28808481.jpg


----------



## Ramu56 (May 17, 2013)

Got 1 uncommon because of LGD,so trying my luck with that on MOUZ


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 17, 2013)

any one here knows how the Steam Trading cards work? i just got 3 invites for the beta...if any one is interested give your email...


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2013)

Got the invite from hunter, thanks  anyways Syed

Btw, placed 2 rares on DD Dota

*One fun fact*: DD in "DD DOTA" expands to Davay Dasvidaniyaaa.... 
Reminds me of that Bollywood film


----------



## rock2702 (May 17, 2013)

Guys, is any1 playing today?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 18, 2013)

can anyone be my mentor  for dota 2(noob here)?


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Guys, is any1 playing today?


Some guys were playing . Most of us were watching TI3



CommanderShawnzer said:


> can anyone be my mentor  for dota 2(noob here)?


First you should check that thread Sarath created, the link is on 1st page of this thread. Learn the basics first , rest of all is practice.


Anyways, good thing that I bet on DD Dota even after they had low votes. Just won 3 rares.

Also learned a new thing. If a bet says, 0.6:1, it doesnt mean that we will get 1 item bcoz 0.6 rounds up to 1. But, its 60& chance of winning an item. If its 1.6:1, that means 1 item+ 60% chance of 2nd item.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Anyways, good thing that I bet on DD Dota even after they had low votes. Just won 3 rares.
> Also learned a new thing. If a bet says, 0.6:1, it doesnt mean that we will get 1 item bcoz 0.6 rounds up to 1. But, its 60& chance of winning an item. If its 1.6:1, that means 1 item+ 60% chance of 2nd item.



can you give me your Strange Cape of the Dark Magic item? what do you want for this item from me?


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> can you give me your Strange Cape of the Dark Magic item? what do you want for this item from me?



Sorry but strange items are being kept away from trade.
Though I can trade that axe you wanted for your Omni hammer.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 18, 2013)

read up some stuff about this game.
This is like a single unit-C&C 3!
Gonna be awesome!


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Sorry but strange items are being kept away from trade.
> Though I can trade that axe you wanted for your Omni hammer.



why strange items cant be traded?


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> read up some stuff about this game.
> This is like a single unit-C&C 3!
> Gonna be awesome!


It really is awesome 
I mean, I stopped playing many games after this, I play only AA/ AAA titles now when it comes to single player PC games


ghouse12311 said:


> why strange items cant be traded?


I meant, I cant trade that item as I'm keeping strange ones with me, sorry.

Arent you interested in that red axe anymore?

In other news...

EG lost against Mouz in the match which held after DD Dota vs Mouz

now the winner of DD vs Rox will reach final and play against Mouz to get the ticket to TI3

Funny thing is, the bets on the match EG vs Mouz were like 90% : 10%
Those who bet on Mouz, for eg, 1 rare gave them 10 rares, 4 rares won them 40 !


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I meant, I cant trade that item as I'm keeping strange ones with me, sorry.
> 
> Arent you interested in that red axe anymore?



 

ok then one more question to you..how did you get this strange item with kills counter on it? traded or got a drop from a game? is it possible to get this item as in game item drops?

and i will you give the omni hammer for that doom sword of yours....


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> ok then one more question to you..how did you get this strange item with kills counter on it? traded or got a drop from a game? is it possible to get this item as in game item drops?
> 
> and i will you give the omni hammer for that doom sword of yours....



 why do you keep changing the trades? 
Ok take it 

And I got those items from trades. The origin of these items are crates.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 19, 2013)

Just got 12 Dota 2 invites, total of 24 invites in my inventory
These are stacked up....
If you Guys have any Friends that he wants to play Dota 2 and need to spoil his life
just add me on Steam and i will gift them 
I dont want to waste the Invites
More Members had invites stacked in their inventory ex: gagan
what other things can be done with the invite?


----------



## rock2702 (May 19, 2013)

32 invites I have in my invent.Just don't know whom should I give as it is F2P.Can it be traded for some dota 2 items?


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> 32 invites I have in my invent.Just don't know whom should I give as it is F2P.Can it be traded for some dota 2 items?



People will take it if it is not restricted (no red text).


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2013)

Got hacked. Lost items of worth over 50$ 

And I received a crate


----------



## Ramu56 (May 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Got hacked. Lost items of worth over 50$
> 
> And I received a crate


What do u mean by hacked?Your account?


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2013)

yea
lost all of my good items
couriers, pennants, rare hero items, ....


----------



## arijitsinha (May 19, 2013)

Holy ****.. how ?? Have you retrieved your account? Contact steam support asap. May be they will be able to retrieve all your items.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Holy ****.. how ?? Have you retrieved your account? Contact steam support asap. May be they will be able to retrieve all your items.



Account is fine. The guy only took my items, thats all. But I posted this on steam support. Lets see what happens. 
The only item I miss is that Chicken courier


----------



## arijitsinha (May 19, 2013)

How he traded the items then?


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> How he traded the items then?


In hacking, the trade happens when the scammer gets the account details. Then he uses a bogus account to transfer the items. That would have happened.


----------



## Ramu56 (May 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> In hacking, the trade happens when the scammer gets the account details. Then he uses a bogus account to transfer the items. That would have happened.


WTF dude,how can it be possible?Did you share your account details wit anyone?You got the best backpack in all of us.Its so sad 

And seems like some people who got hacked got their accounts and the items back like the guy in the below link.
*dota-2.co/topic/6650-steam-account-hacked/

So contact steam support.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> WTF dude,how can it be possible?Did you share your account details wit anyone?You got the best backpack in all of us.Its so sad



Now when I think of it, I got 1 invite to a group 1 day back, named DOTA2-PRIZE.ORG
Since it was directly  linked to the steam community, I thought it was legitimate.
But I think it was the culprit source. 

BTW, I somehow found 2 people whom he traded with. 1 of them helped me and told me he items he got from him and he got my chuckles from him.
The 2nd one is offline right now, so I'll have to wait.


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2013)

Got another 10 dota 2 invites today


----------



## Ramu56 (May 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Now when I think of it, I got 1 invite to a group 1 day back, named DOTA2-PRIZE.ORG
> Since it was directly  linked to the steam community, I thought it was legitimate.
> But I think it was the culprit source.
> 
> ...


Good to know that,how many items did he traded overall from your account?Don't tell me that everything.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/7ovtnut.jpg?1

Check the trade in which I got that DK Crate

The items I lost are below that

All pennants, both legendary items, 1 genuine legendary, alll rares, 1 strange and all the Mythical couriers


----------



## Ramu56 (May 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *i.imgur.com/7ovtnut.jpg?1
> 
> Check the trade in which I got that DK Crate
> 
> ...


LOL,so he gave you that crate and took all of them  Got to know that support will restore the account once if it is hijacked.So contack them.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2013)

At least he gave me something 

And yes, I contacted the steam support. Lets wait and see. Till then, lets bet and win


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 19, 2013)

Support takes a while to respond, so be patient. 

Change your email password if it is same as your steam password and always keep steam guard on. run a scan and make sure your pc is free from keyloggers. Are you sure you were not phished?


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Support takes a while to respond, so be patient.
> 
> Change your email password if it is same as your steam password and always keep steam guard on. run a scan and make sure your pc is free from keyloggers. Are you sure you were not phished?



Dota2-prize .org

must be a phishing one, thats how I got scammed, I'm sure of it now


----------



## Ramu56 (May 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Dota2-prize .org
> 
> must be a phishing one, thats how I got scammed, I'm sure of it now


That website is not opening,so maybe they are cheaters.Also who invited you to the group?Make sure you mention about this in the support ticket.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> That website is not opening,so maybe they are cheaters.Also who invited you to the group?Make sure you mention about this in the support ticket.



Dont remember that guy anymore. Can I get the details from my activity page in steam client.
Anyways, I did mention the guy who took the items and the guys he traded with.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 19, 2013)

careful. make sure to check the address bar next time. only login at store.steampowered.com or steamcommunity.com
all other steam affiliated websites use steam openid i suppose. 

good luck with support bro.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Got hacked. Lost items of worth over 50$
> 
> And I received a crate



i think you lost items to hackers in dota2lounge....did you check the security code of the bot in chat before making the trade?

i made a bet of three uncommon items on Rox.Kis in yesterdays Rox.Kis VS Mouz game..obviously lost but it doesn't show any bets in my history on dota2lounge so not gonna use this site any more....my advice would be to stay away from this site...also just in case change your steam account password...lucky me that i traded that strange invoker cape from you yesterday


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i think you lost items to hackers in dota2lounge....did you check the security code of the bot in chat before making the trade?
> 
> i made a bet of three uncommon items on Rox.Kis in yesterdays Rox.Kis VS Mouz game..obviously lost but it doesn't show any bets in my history on dota2lounge so not gonna use this site any more....my advice would be to stay away from this site...also just in case change your steam account password...lucky me that i traded that strange invoker cape from you yesterday



 Yea, otherwise that cape was gone for sure too

And I'm sure now, that I was scammed via phishing and not from D2L.

And about those bets, when you lose a bet, you wont see anything in "my bets section". You will only see those items, which are with the bots. You can see your bets history in D2l, go check your profile and then bets history on right side. D2L is safe, we need to remember 2 things:

No bot will ever add you, instead, we have to add bots. 
Check the protection code before trading.


----------



## Ramu56 (May 19, 2013)

No ghouse,Dota2Lounge is clean.No way they can cheat over 16000 people ever match 
Also they are so innocent that they gave me items two times 



ghouse12311 said:


> i made a bet of three uncommon items on Rox.Kis in yesterdays Rox.Kis VS Mouz game..obviously lost


Thats why i bet only 1 uncommon on close matches


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2013)

All those facing connecting network error do this
go to steam>setting>download>change server to India, or japan or any other country.
I changed it to India and the problem is solved for Now atleast


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Thats why i bet only 1 uncommon on close matches



Oh yea about this match... I lost 2 rares 1 unc and 1 common
Never thought that Rox would actually lose against Mouz (not that mouz is a bad team, but Rox was too good for them )


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 19, 2013)

A person named "Na'vi Dendi" has been given me friend invite for more than 2 times,
is it a bot or hacker? or do you guys experienced this?
i checked the steam profile 
Thisone
After the piyush loss , i am scared.....
help me guys


----------



## rock2702 (May 19, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> A person named "Na'vi Dendi" has been given me friend invite for more than 2 times,
> is it a bot or hacker? or do you guys experienced this?
> i checked the steam profile
> Thisone
> ...



Is he the "DENDI"? If he is, get ready to join Navi  You good days have started


----------



## Ramu56 (May 19, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> A person named "Na'vi Dendi" has been given me friend invite for more than 2 times,
> is it a bot or hacker? or do you guys experienced this?
> i checked the steam profile
> Thisone
> ...


He got only 64 items in his inventory and there are no other NaVi guys in his friends list,so he is a scammer.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> A person named "Na'vi Dendi" has been given me friend invite for more than 2 times,
> is it a bot or hacker? or do you guys experienced this?
> i checked the steam profile
> Thisone
> ...



Just block him and he wont annoy you anymore


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2013)

Talk to Him in Russian 

говорить с ним на русском языке


----------



## shreymittal (May 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Talk to Him in Russian
> 
> говорить с ним на русском языке



We have a russian mafia of "Go goa gone" between us..


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> We have a russian mafia of "Go goa gone" between us..



Lol "I kill dead People"


----------



## shreymittal (May 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Lol "I kill dead People"



Wrong..!!

"i keel dead people" - Bor-rees


----------



## arijitsinha (May 20, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> A person named "Na'vi Dendi" has been given me friend invite for more than 2 times,
> is it a bot or hacker? or do you guys experienced this?
> i checked the steam profile
> Thisone
> ...



1) By adding friend no one can hack you. Be careful about joining steam groups. Do not unnecessarily join steam groups.
2) Do not download/click any url, if someone send you via chat, don't trust your known friends too. It may happen that someone hacked my account and trying to scam/hack you from my account.

And dont trade outside of steam trading. Some scammer will say like they will give you the items the next day, don't believe them.

*Dota 2 West Qualifier Update:-*



Spoiler



All my prediction phaiiled 


Spoiler



mousesports 1st and DD 2nd


----------



## Ramu56 (May 20, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> *Dota 2 West Qualifier Update:-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that Best Of Five are the best matches i have seen in Western Qualifiers,its like MOUZ is too good for DD.That 4th match is awesome suspense,if there is no bane in the opp0sition team Gyro would have killed all of them with Divine Rapier.That silent guys is so daring to get DR.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2013)

Anyone seen the dd vs Mouz qualifiers? The third match was kickass.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyone seen the dd vs Mouz qualifiers? The third match was kickass.



ya that game was really good...weaver owned the entire game..one thing that i learned from this game is that weaver is anti lifestealer..

dd is a good team..i hope they make it big at TI3...


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2013)

LOL see the way how Spirt breaker got killed

See the last 2 mins
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqAIu2Uk2gM
Clinkz doing a marathon run to escape skywraths attack


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 20, 2013)

finally finished DL'ng dota 2
right now playing tutorial(dragon knight)


----------



## arijitsinha (May 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> finally finished DL'ng dota 2
> right now playing tutorial(dragon knight)



Welcome .. Its good to see you are starting from tutorial. Finish the tutorial and play some bot match. If possible play the tutorial once more, it is not so long.


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> finally finished DL'ng dota 2
> right now playing tutorial(dragon knight)



Add me up
[D.D]pikachu


----------



## arijitsinha (May 20, 2013)

What is the value of Dota 2 treasure keys? I heard that the price vary place to place(like at Dota 2 store it is $2.5 , but if you trade you can get at $2 ). I want to know the lowest price for it and from where.

And is it equal price of tf2 keys?


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> ya that game was really good...weaver owned the entire game..one thing that i learned from this game is that weaver is anti lifestealer..
> 
> dd is a good team..i hope they make it big at TI3...



DD won that match, but the next match was even more awesome. Gyro (on DD's team) made Rapier and Satanic, then lost Rapier to Alchemist in a gank and then Mouz turned the whole game around.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 20, 2013)

*out of shame,Goes to practice with bots  *


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *out of shame,Goes to practice with bots  *



Wut?

Dude, if you are new, play an easy ranged hero like Sniper or Drow Ranger. Read and understand the description of all their skills. Then, during play, keep your distance and take potshots at the enemy.

Also, read this :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/168075-beginners-guide-dota-2-a.html

But every noob should definitely read this : *steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=123364699

Also, if you get in touch with any of us online, we can arrange a lobby match and give you some coaching 

PS: Get used to getting verbal abuses if you play pub games as a noob, we all had to face it.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 20, 2013)

Also be ready for rage/flame/abuse


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 20, 2013)

Is Chaos Knight good for a noob to play?
I played him in a match with Serpent,Noas and Ganesh
and  i got pwned badly
19 deaths 0 kills 
F U Juggernaut


----------



## rock2702 (May 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Is Chaos Knight good for a noob to play?
> I played him in a match with Serpent,Noas and Ganesh
> and  i got pwned badly
> 19 deaths 0 kills
> F U Juggernaut



Play with bots at all difficulty.That's how I learned the game.Also if you want to play against human players, play heroes like drow, razor first.


----------



## Ramu56 (May 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Is Chaos Knight good for a noob to play?
> I played him in a match with Serpent,Noas and Ganesh
> and  i got pwned badly
> 19 deaths 0 kills
> F U Juggernaut


No,ChaosKnight is not an easy hero to play for a newbie.My suggestion is to play only with ranged heroes till you know how things work.Also see the video of the hero you want to pick,so that you will know how to use them exactly.I learnt alot from Purge videos.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Is Chaos Knight good for a noob to play?
> I played him in a match with Serpent,Noas and Ganesh
> and  i got pwned badly
> 19 deaths 0 kills
> F U Juggernaut



if you are completely new to dota and don't know how the game works i would say read some guides first, understand what you can about the abilities of all the heroes and all the items and play with bots until you know every ability of every hero and all the items also

a good hero to start with would be Drow Ranger, easy hero to play...also play with bots for a long time (i played with bots for two months before i started playing on Garena and i was still very bad) until you have decent knowledge of the game before playing MM in dota2


----------



## Ramu56 (May 20, 2013)

Seems like i can rely on MOUZ from now on.Won Horns of the Eleven Curses(Doom's Horns) and Great Grey Owl Bow(Drow's Bow) because of MOUZ today


----------



## nims11 (May 20, 2013)

I got 30 Dota2 invites from nowhere, is it normal?


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I got 30 Dota2 invites from nowhere, is it normal?



Yeah, its normal. Valve is suddenly very generous with invites these days.

I can't believe that there was a time when we used to beg for invites.


----------



## nims11 (May 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah, its normal. Valve is suddenly very generous with invites these days.
> 
> I can't believe that there was a time when we used to beg for invites.



IMO Invites helps to keep check on the player quality getting in. I mean, players who will be likely to play till considerable time in future.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 21, 2013)

Dota 2 breaks concurrent Steam players record (again) | News | PC Gamer

Proud to be a Dota 2 player  I think the number of player record will break again during TI3 finale.


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2013)

@Kane
Beginer tips
Play only ranged hereos for Now
Drow ranger is best to start with>follow default build>While attacking enemy hereos auto cast first attack(alt+q)>go to safe lane(Bot if radiant/top if dire)>stick to tower>go for only last hits>Read the msgs>Silence heros in gank>Attack>low health?Back heal

Dota 2 is still in beta and has so large numbers wonder what would it be when it releases

This connecting to dota error is killing me,everyday i have that problem :/


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2013)

Played 5 matches yesterday after a week or so.
Lost all of them. 2 of them with my fav players, Pudge and Doom.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 21, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Played 5 matches yesterday after a week or so.
> Lost all of them. 2 of them with my fav players, Pudge and Doom.



you used solo match making to find a game or regular match making?....IMO both are f**ked up right now.. in regular MM i am either getting matched with opponents who are in party and in my team (some times they are in party) some one will pick a jungle hero and farm till 30 mins and then he will just feed after that or getting matched with big time noobs and in solo mm i am always getting matched with big time noobs...mm was working so good before valve introduced the broken solo MM...winning only 1 game in 6 games now...


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you used solo match making to find a game or regular match making?....IMO both are f**ked up right now.. in regular MM i am either getting matched with opponents who are in party and in my team (some times they are in party) some one will pick a jungle hero and farm till 30 mins and then he will just feed after that or getting matched with big time noobs and in solo mm i am always getting matched with big time noobs...mm was working so good before valve introduced the broken solo MM...winning only 1 game in 6 games now...



Using the old matchmaking. The first game we DCed coz hunter had to leave, 2nd match we had a good domination in early and mid game, but then AM and others from opponent were farmed enough in late game.The match in which I was pudge was lost due to we ignored Nature Prophet's jungling. The rest 2 I played was simple pub games without party, and all of them were ridiculously imbalanced.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 21, 2013)

Russian's strike again.

Yesterday's two match.

First match one russian in our team, took slarder, and keep playing on his own mood, jumped 1 v 5 on enemy, and when we 4 were together for teamfight he was farming. but we managed to win as we dominated early. that was pretty good game.

Second match our team naix(me),mirana,sniper,alchem and ogre. sniper was big noob , and alchem was noob + retard. Seeing his english writing skill, I guess he was russian or chinese. At the beginning of the game alchem bought two courier, and said one is FEDEX and another is DHL. and as the game goes on he was keep buying observer ward and selling, so that others cant buy anymore and we lost the game. 

Noobness is ok, in that first match our team's pl was noob, but he listened to us and farmed diffusal + heart and keep pushing other lanes, and we won. but some people play to ruin other's game like the alchem/slarder. Those should be reported. 

Now valve has limited number of reports to 2 per week, I didnot have any report left, else I definitely report that alchem.


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2013)

Fedex and DHL
funniest thing I've come across in this week
(apart from my yesterday's incident in which I went prepared for the exam with some other subject )


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2013)

Anyone Played dota today? Did You face server time out issue? Me,Noah,rock were disconnected all together in between match


----------



## arijitsinha (May 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Anyone Played dota today? Did You face server time out issue? Me,Noah,rock were disconnected all together in between match



That happened to me and hunter some days back. And we were owning that game


----------



## Sarath (May 21, 2013)

Server not found error is annoying


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 21, 2013)

Why are allied bots such chutiyas? 
suppose two bots are fighting enemy bots in one lane,Then i arrive spamming Drow's "Ice Arrow" ability on the creeps, all of a sudden my allied bots start  doing what i like to call *glitched movement animation*
they don't attack enemy bots,apart from using their abilities once in a blue moon
then a skeleton king or juggernaut appears from nowhere and pwns my Drow


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 21, 2013)

if anyone is interested in winning games we can try 3 roaming hero combo...we can start with Sven, Sand King and Crystal Maiden...cm will ward, sk wil buy smoke for ganks  and sven will take the kills and get fat 

so is anyone interested?


----------



## rock2702 (May 21, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> if anyone is interested in winning games we can try 3 roaming hero combo...we can start with Sven, Sand King and Crystal Maiden...cm will ward, sk wil buy smoke for ganks  and sven will take the kills and get fat
> 
> so is anyone interested?



When are we playing?


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 21, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> When are we playing?



i can play today after 9...


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Why are allied bots such chutiyas?
> suppose two bots are fighting enemy bots in one lane,Then i arrive spamming Drow's "Ice Arrow" ability on the creeps, all of a sudden my allied bots start  doing what i like to call *glitched movement animation*
> they don't attack enemy bots,apart from using their abilities once in a blue moon
> then a skeleton king or juggernaut appears from nowhere and pwns my Drow



Well thats how the algorithm of bots are designed. At least I feel so... You should consider playing bots just to get the flow of the game along with the knowledge of various heroes abilities. Doesnt matter if you win or lose.



rock2702 said:


> When are we playing?



1 question to you:
Why dont you reply back when we msg you on steam client?



ghouse12311 said:


> if anyone is interested in winning games we can try 3 roaming hero combo...we can start with Sven, Sand King and Crystal Maiden...cm will ward, sk wil buy smoke for ganks  and sven will take the kills and get fat
> 
> so is anyone interested?



Tomorrow is my last exam. And hopefully my net problem will be sorted out too. So consider me in tomorrow after 7 pm.


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Why are allied bots such chutiyas?
> suppose two bots are fighting enemy bots in one lane,Then i arrive spamming Drow's "Ice Arrow" ability on the creeps, all of a sudden my allied bots start  doing what i like to call *glitched movement animation*
> they don't attack enemy bots,apart from using their abilities once in a blue moon
> then a skeleton king or juggernaut appears from nowhere and pwns my Drow



You can order allied bots into attacking the enemy. Press alt and click on the enemy hero and you bot will attack the other bot under any circumstances. You can try spamming alt-clicking for best results. But your bot might do a suicide maneuver, so be sure to assist it.

You can also order the bot to move to a location the same way by alt-clicking an empty space.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 21, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You can order allied bots into attacking the enemy. Press alt and click on the enemy hero and you bot will attack the other bot under any circumstances. *You can try spamming alt-clicking for best results. But your bot might do a suicide maneuver, so be sure to assist it.
> 
> You can also order the bot to move to a location the same way by alt-clicking an empty space.*



Thanks for the Tip


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2013)

Kane, Play with drow


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Kane, Play with drow



I play as Drow or Sniper,mostly Drow

But i like Sniper more,He has nice passive abilities and Assasinate


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2013)

Okay so for sniper
Build power threads first, then rush for mealstorm.
But Sniper can be easily ganked


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 21, 2013)

*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-05-21_00005_zpsfe7961e0.jpg


5 kills 4 assists 7 deaths
I'm improving 
Our team lost 
two nubs were just holed up in the home base 
Me,a bloke playing dragon knight and phantom assasin were only ones attacking defending 
@Piyush thanks for tips given in steam bro,I will use them in next match


----------



## Ramu56 (May 21, 2013)

WTF did ROX do ? I bet 2 rares for the first time as i thought it is going to be an easy win for ROX.And they lost badly to QPandas 
Actually they are the only rares i got.May i know how to get more rares?I mean how many commons or uncommons should i give for 1 rare?


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> WTF did ROX do ? I bet 2 rares for the first time as i thought it is going to be an easy win for ROX.And they lost badly to QPandas
> Actually they are the only rares i got.May i know how to get more rares?I mean how many commons or uncommons should i give for 1 rare?



Lost 4 rares in 1 bet here :'(


----------



## Ramu56 (May 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Lost 4 rares in 1 bet here :'(


LOL,this is sad.That match is an epic fail.And it is Best OF one


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2013)

Guys, only 12 more supporters needed for the Dota 2 Change.org petition to start a Dota 2 server in India. We have 88 supporters so far.

The link to the petition is in my signature.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> *i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-05-21_00005_zpsfe7961e0.jpg
> 
> 
> 5 kills 4 assists 7 deaths
> ...



Not bad.

In case you didn't know, Sniper has the longest range of all heroes in the game. So long that you can take on towers from outside the towers range (when you max out the Take Aim skill, that is). So, keep your distance from all enemies and engage them from a distance. If you see that they are approaching you, retreat to the cover of your tower. Use your Ultimate (Assassinate) on retreating enemy heroes who are on low health to finish them off.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys, only 12 more supporters needed for the Dota 2 Change.org petition to start a Dota 2 server in India. We have 88 supporters so far.
> 
> The link to the petition is in my signature.
> 
> ...



I do that always 
Also,i found out shrapnel is good for towers,melee barracks and *Ancients* 


anyone know an effective way to farm "creatures"(the neutral monsters except creep) with sniper?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I do that always
> Also,i found out shrapnel is good for towers,melee barracks and *Ancients*
> 
> 
> anyone know an effective way to farm "creatures"(the neutral monsters except creep) with sniper?



Two tips:- 

Do *not *use assasinate on creeps.
Do *not *buy multiple boots. 

Practice with bots, then again practice with bots and then again. 

Read guides , watch videos, then go for public matchmaking.


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I do that always
> Also,i found out shrapnel is good for towers,melee barracks and *Ancients*
> 
> 
> anyone know an effective way to farm "creatures"(the neutral monsters except creep) with sniper?



I never use Shrapnel but that is personal preference.

Get Lifesteal (Morbid mask) and then attack the neutral creeps so that you can tank some of their damage. If you don't have lifesteal, you can hit-and-run, the creeps will follow you to a certain distance then retreat, repeat till they are all dead. But, as Sniper, I prefer to free farm on lane than farm NCs in the jungle, faster that way. Always try to take mid lane, this way you will get max gold and experience.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I never use Shrapnel but that is personal preference.
> 
> Get Lifesteal (Morbid mask) and then attack the neutral creeps so that you can tank some of their damage. If you don't have lifesteal, you can hit-and-run, the creeps will follow you to a certain distance then retreat, repeat till they are all dead. But, as Sniper,* I prefer to free farm on lane than farm NCs in the jungle, faster that way. Always try to take mid lane, this way you will get max gold and experience.*



Thanks for the tip 
Like you said i farmed mid-lane,and i have to say,I hiked to lvl 10 in a short time 
once sniper gets to lvl 10 he is awesome(all passives get maxed out,plus Assasinate is also unlocked)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

btw this was also


Spoiler



*MY FIRST WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :noob hysteria:


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2013)

Check out the Chronosphere fail in this one :


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 22, 2013)

My second Win
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-05-22_00008_zps9385ffb7.jpg


9 kills


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2013)

^^Getting good 

BTW my losing streak of 10 matches is over 

Picked Night stalker and ganked the puck out of them 

And Nits (Sniper) was ruthless as always


----------



## Ramu56 (May 22, 2013)

What are steam trading cards guys?How exactly can we collect and use them?


----------



## theserpent (May 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> ^^Getting good
> 
> BTW my losing streak of 10 matches is over
> 
> ...



Sorry, DAD made me get up from the computer


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Sorry, DAD made me get up from the computer




see ya tomorrow then


----------



## Ramu56 (May 22, 2013)

Just had an awesome match with my clan members which lasted for 1.11 hours. Everyone is over lvl 50 and i am lvl 19.They are playing similar to those tournament matches like trilaning,leaving last hits for carry,stacking neutrals etc.Even if i did not do anything great, as the Radiant did not allow me to farm,i had so much fun.
    The match went so close that,we both lost bot and milled barracks and our ancient is half damaged.Then we defended the ancient by killing their whole team.Then me(with manta) and jakiro finished the job by getting their middle towers and ancient.In this game i did buy back 3 times,so i did not even have enough gold to finish my MKB 

*dotabuff.com/matches/201142697

       We should play like this too guys,believe me winning is so much fun  BTW the above match is a Single Draft match.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 23, 2013)

submitted video to dota 2 fails  

will post link. and time stamp


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Just had an awesome match with my clan members which lasted for 1.11 hours. Everyone is over lvl 50 and i am lvl 19.They are playing similar to those tournament matches like trilaning,leaving last hits for carry,stacking neutrals etc.Even if i did not do anything great, as the Radiant did not allow me to farm,i had so much fun.
> The match went so close that,we both lost bot and milled barracks and our ancient is half damaged.Then we defended the ancient by killing their whole team.Then me(with manta) and jakiro finished the job by getting their middle towers and ancient.In this game i did buy back 3 times,so i did not even have enough gold to finish my MKB
> 
> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 201142697
> We should play like this too guys,believe me winning is so much fun  BTW the above match is a Single Draft match.


Nice. Jakiro was the playmaker I guess


NoasArcAngel said:


> submitted video to dota 2 fails
> 
> will post link. and time stamp


Will it be in ep 54?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 23, 2013)

Today I learned you can select the death ward of with doctor and control it, that mean you can tell the ward whom to attack. Previously whenever I played as WD, I just place the ulti and put off my hands from keyboard mouse, so that channelling did not cancel.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Nice. Jakiro was the playmaker I guess
> 
> Will it be in ep 54?



im hoping it will be 

link :

dota2://matchid=200777532&matchtime=1612

how does one check that ? do i recieve a confirmation?


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> im hoping it will be
> 
> link :
> 
> ...



You should receive an message on youtube I think.


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> What are steam trading cards guys?How exactly can we collect and use them?



If you are in Steam Trading Cards beta, you will get them as random drops. When you complete a set, you can unlock badges which you can show on your profile.



NoasArcAngel said:


> submitted video to dota 2 fails
> 
> will post link. and time stamp



Even I had given a clip for Top 10, but it didn't make it. They will check and if they like it, they will feature it.



NoasArcAngel said:


> im hoping it will be
> 
> link :
> 
> ...



I don't think you will receive any confirmation. Just look at the next episode and see if its featured. It might take a couple of episodes as well since they have a lots of clips to feature.

You submitted to DotaCinema, right?


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2013)

Got my items back 
Though my account is disabled for now, cant come online for the time being.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 23, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If you are in Steam Trading Cards beta, you will get them as random drops. When you complete a set, you can unlock badges which you can show on your profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup dotacinema fails.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (May 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Got my items back
> Though my account is disabled for now, cant come online for the time being.


COngO


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Got my items back
> Though my account is disabled for now, cant come online for the time being.



What happened?


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What happened?



My account was hacked and I lost all the good stuff. Valve support team said "Here is you 52$ worth stuff. Dont make this mess again"


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Got my items back
> Though my account is disabled for now, cant come online for the time being.



congos 
And next time don't login to suspicious sites like "Dota-2-prize.org"


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 23, 2013)

@Piyush since you got your items back give me that doom sword for the naga rare item that i have

also lets play today after 8 and pawn some noobs


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 23, 2013)

15 mins more for LPQ to end


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @Piyush since you got your items back give me that doom sword for the naga rare item that i have
> 
> also lets play today after 8 and pawn some noobs



Haha sure
But I wont be able to trade until the valve guys makes my account public again


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 23, 2013)

Had a great match with TDF members(pika,noah and gagan)
*img708.imageshack.us/img708/2633/voidprobyzeus2.jpg
I selected Void and went to Safe Lane with Silencer
and i farmed in the order (MoM,power treads,battlefury)
after farmed i entered team fight in which i trapped all 5 enemy heroes in the chrono and got 5 kills 
Doing a rampage with him
Is there any way to farm faster with Faceless Void?
because it takes 25 minutes to get the core items


----------



## arijitsinha (May 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 15 mins more for LPQ to end



The more frequet you put in LPQ, the LPQ duration will increase. Try not to get into LPQ. Do not leave match


----------



## Bhargav Simha (May 23, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Had a great match with TDF members(pika,noah and gagan)
> *img708.imageshack.us/img708/2633/voidprobyzeus2.jpg
> I selected Void and went to Safe Lane with Silencer
> and i farmed in the order (MoM,power treads,battlefury)
> ...



You can get a mijolnir, especially effective against high armour heroes as its area damage is magical. Mijolnir is easy to farm, gives you attack speed and area damage. The only negative is it being an orb effect cannot combine with other orbs like skadi etc
Also try to skip pt, get boots, then BF... or go hand of midas will help you farm easily.
Mostly depends on the opponents and state and pace of the game.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 23, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Had a great match with TDF members(pika,noah and gagan)
> *img708.imageshack.us/img708/2633/voidprobyzeus2.jpg
> I selected Void and went to Safe Lane with Silencer
> and i farmed in the order (MoM,power treads,battlefury)
> ...



get more last hits, that way you can farm faster. 

@whitefang is back! 

#whitefangisBACK



CommanderShawnzer said:


> 15 mins more for LPQ to end



stop playing dota bro... just stop


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> You can get a mijolnir, especially effective against high armour heroes as its area damage is magical. Mijolnir is easy to farm, gives you attack speed and area damage. The only negative is it being an orb effect cannot combine with other orbs like skadi etc
> Also try to skip pt, get boots, then BF... or go hand of midas will help you farm easily.
> Mostly depends on the opponents and state and pace of the game.



Mjolnir now stacks with other orb effects, only that the other orb effect will be cancelled when a chain lightning occurs.


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2013)

Damn... still my account is in restriction mode. Cant come online. Though I can play Dota, but not in the party.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 23, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Had a great match with TDF members(pika,noah and gagan)
> *img708.imageshack.us/img708/2633/voidprobyzeus2.jpg
> I selected Void and went to Safe Lane with Silencer
> and i farmed in the order (MoM,power treads,battlefury)
> ...



Get these items in order -> queling blade, stout shiled , brown boots , morbid mask. Max timelock(passive bash). As soon as you get morbid mask start jungling and build MoM. And use MoM while farming. It will help void farm faster.

Sometime I skip Battlefury and go directly to crystalis/deadulas. and bkb if enemy have stuns disables.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Get these items in order -> queling blade, stout shiled , brown boots , morbid mask. Max timelock(passive bash). As soon as you get morbid mask start jungling and build MoM. And use MoM while farming. It will help void farm faster.
> 
> Sometime I skip Battlefury and go directly to crystalis/deadulas. and bkb if enemy have stuns disables.



dont shy away from using ability for farming, at a certain level with certain items using your abilities gives faster farms.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 23, 2013)

I'm learning to use Axe now,Can anybody tell me some good builds for him?
My default build is like this
Stout shield -> Health salve -> Quelling blade
Farm some creeps & neutrals
Tranquil boots->  Vanquard

Crystalys/Yasha ->Vladimir's offering/endurance drum
Is this build okay? I get 2-4 kills usually,and die 5-10 times
Any tips for best farming areas for Axe(Mid,Top,Bot or jungle)?


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I'm learning to use Axe now,Can anybody tell me some good builds for him?
> My default build is like this
> Stout shield -> Health salve -> Quelling blade
> Farm some creeps & neutrals
> ...



stoud shield, magic wand, boots, vanguard, blink dagger, upgrade boots to phase or mana boots , blade mail  and lastly heart of tarrasque

also axe is support/ganker so items like Crystalys/Yasha/Vladimir's offering or other dmg items are totally useless on him


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2013)

srsly dont waste money on hp and mana items go for morbid mask asap in the game buy tango at start and before u go into a fight use tango.....it helps really......



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Had a great match with TDF members(pika,noah and gagan)
> *img708.imageshack.us/img708/2633/voidprobyzeus2.jpg
> I selected Void and went to Safe Lane with Silencer
> and i farmed in the order (MoM,power treads,battlefury)
> ...



i was playing at 450ms else we had won sooner


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 23, 2013)

Awesome match 
8 K 1 D 
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-05-23_00007_zpsff89ed86.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2013)

^ Cool man  you are learning

Wait  eveyone ragequited


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 23, 2013)

OMG kane
you play Axe better than serpent 
if anyone accepts this ,say it loud please
BTW look at enemy's team
Zeus got Desolator


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 23, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ Cool man  you are learning
> 
> Wait  eveyone ragequited



No,they rage quitted _afterwards_
First 2 of our guys disconnected early-game
then slowly the Dire started getting pwned
then 1 of theirs rage quitted
then suddenly i look,everyone rage quitted except zeus
then it was pure pwnage
the Ursa in our team was pwning everyone in the other team even though we were two heroes short


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2013)

Nice going Kane

Btw I'm still waiting for valve guys to finish the last piece of work.

Also, becoming better Night Stalker player match by match. Now I understand why NS is known as "Mother of all gankers" .

Great support by Shaman helped me getting 1 ultra kill (couldnt achieve Rampage as Alchemist committed suicide with his own stun)

DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 201810936


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 23, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> OMG kane
> you play Axe better than serpent
> if anyone accepts this ,say it loud please
> BTW look at enemy's team
> Zeus got Desolator



he does





Piyush said:


> Nice going Kane
> 
> Btw I'm still waiting for valve guys to finish the last piece of work.
> 
> ...



yes and his daddy is shadow fiend, if you have low ping and you can master shadowrazes, shadow fiend is like an imba farming machine and with last hits you get additional damage. Lets just say he is the "Father of mother of all gankers" 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Awesome match
> 8 K 1 D
> *i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-05-23_00007_zpsff89ed86.jpg



should i show you zero deaths? for all 5 players? 

EDIT :

wtf? vanguard for axe? are you nuts? battlefury? OMG DUDE stop playin dota please. FFS

if you are playing axe in pub, item build should be 

early game :

1. quelling blade 
2. tango 
3. iron branch for stats / orb of venom ( if you are looking for early ganks or going mid ) 

core items :

1. power treads
2. orb of venom
3. ring of preservance
4. skull basher / blade mail 


luxury : 

1. Heart 
2. bloodstone 

yes those items are listen in the order you should purchase them. 

if you are playing average you should have power treads by 10~12 minutes and rop + blade mail by 25~30 mins. If game goes late, 15~20 mins should get you a hot / bloodstone if your team is winning. 

if you are playing a more tanky approach then build power treads > rop > soul booster > blade mail.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 23, 2013)

They published prediction scores. Check and post your scores. 
Mine 12 out of 30.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> They published prediction scores. Check and post your scores.
> Mine 12 out of 30.



vegetable. selling so cheap i know...



theserpent said:


> ^ Cool man  you are learning
> 
> Wait  eveyone ragequited



see even others are saying. Stop playing axee!!!


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> They published prediction scores. Check and post your scores.
> Mine 12 out of 30.



10 here


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> he does
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Vanguard is mentioned as a core item in most guides for a jungle Axe 
Anyone else agrees with Noas' build here  I've never seen this kind of build before.
Oh,and btw I'm a noob not a pro like yourolleyes
I've turned Mute & Ignore for In-Game & Party chat for you,so don't bother spamming abuses to get back at me or to take out your frustration or for any other reason  (I know you can't unleash your vile vocabulary at me in this forum,so please don't try it on Steam or Dota 2)
And you're on my ignore list(the only person on it) on this forum too


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Vanguard is mentioned as a core item in most guides for a jungle Axe
> Anyone else agrees with Noas' build here  I've never seen this kind of build before.
> Oh,and btw I'm a noob not a pro like yourolleyes
> I've turned Mute & Ignore for In-Game & Party chat for you,so don't bother spamming abuses to get back at me or to take out your frustration or for any other reason  (I know you can't unleash your vile vocabulary at me in this forum,so please don't try it on Steam or Dota 2)
> And you're on my ignore list(the only person on it) on this forum too



Yup Vanguard is a must-have for Axe

Apart from Vanguard, try to get Blade mail and blink dagger. I'll tell you the combo which is used.
I'm assuming you have 11+ level and have Vanguard, blade mail and Blink dagger with you.

Combo is to blink close to enemy heroes, if possible close to 2-3 squishy heroes. Now activate your blade mail and 1st ability in quick succession. The 1st ability makes all the close enemies to attack you and since you have your blade mail, they'll be getting the equal amount of damage that they are inflicting upon you. This way you can easily get double or triple kills.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Vanguard is mentioned as a core item in most guides for a jungle Axe
> Anyone else agrees with Noas' build here  I've never seen this kind of build before.
> Oh,and btw I'm a noob not a pro like yourolleyes
> I've turned Mute & Ignore for In-Game & Party chat for you,so don't bother spamming abuses to get back at me or to take out your frustration or for any other reason  (I know you can't unleash your vile vocabulary at me in this forum,so please don't try it on Steam or Dota 2)
> And you're on my ignore list(the only person on it) on this forum too



hahahaha finally. Vanguard for axe is useful if you can build it under 10 minutes. And ive never seen a build like mine, and no one has even used it. So you can go ahead and try. Im pretty sure you will get 2x kills. 

you and noob?  

im not taking out my frustration dude. LOL you havent seen me talking. There is a bhen___ or madar___ in every sentence. So dont worry, if you ever come to delhi you will understand.



Piyush said:


> Yup Vanguard is a must-have for Axe
> 
> Apart from Vanguard, try to get Blade mail and blink dagger. I'll tell you the combo which is used.
> I'm assuming you have 11+ level and have Vanguard, blade mail and Blink dagger with you.
> ...



he needs to farm really well, if he wants to really use the vanguard. its not cheap, a better option is to upgrade the stout shield to poor mans shield. I dont assume that in 10 minutes he is level 10 or 11...


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> he needs to farm really well, if he wants to really use the vanguard. its not cheap, a better option is to upgrade the stout shield to poor mans shield. I dont assume that in 10 minutes he is level 10 or 11...



Yup its not cheap to get one, but its importance exists only in early and mid game. That 60% chance of blocking 40 damage is priceless. I always go for it when I play with Axe/ Anti Mage/ Lancer/ Naga/ Dark seer, etc...

And Poor man shield is of no use imo. That 20 dmg block is not even visible on tanky hero like axe.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yup Vanguard is a must-have for Axe
> 
> Apart from Vanguard, try to get Blade mail and blink dagger. I'll tell you the combo which is used.
> I'm assuming you have 11+ level and have Vanguard, blade mail and Blink dagger with you.
> ...



Thanks  .I will use this build tomorrow.Right now I'm too 



Piyush said:


> *Yup its not cheap to get one, but its importance exists only in early and mid game.* That 60% chance of blocking 40 damage is priceless. I always go for it when I play with Axe/ Anti Mage/ Lancer/ Naga/ Dark seer, etc...
> 
> And Poor man shield is of no use imo. That 20 dmg block is not even visible on tanky hero like axe.



I need to seriously improve my farming skills


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yup its not cheap to get one, but its importance exists only in early and mid game. That 60% chance of blocking 40 damage is priceless. I always go for it when I play with Axe/ Anti Mage/ Lancer/ Naga/ Dark seer, etc...
> 
> And Poor man shield is of no use imo. That 20 dmg block is not even visible on tanky hero like axe.



thats why spending 2.25k gold on a shield which he will most probably build after mid game is useless and hence suggest him to get venom orb and rop, its useful for melee heroes as it slows when you damage the enemy.


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Thanks  .I will use this build tomorrow.Right now I'm too
> 
> I need to seriously improve my farming skills



For farming, first you should remember that maxing 3rd is the main priority. If you are against melees in your lane, then it'll be easy to farm. Just go close to creeps and let your passive do the rest.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 24, 2013)

I feel proud of myself  
I have finally mastered the Sniper
Thanks to Desmond who was playing a match as Sniper some time ago,It thought me how to effectively use Sniper(Hit n Run,Sticking with allies,Using Assasinate only when your mates pwn an  enemy hero to one mini-bar of health and then that enemy hero runs like hell  etc)
Now I use Sniper like a sniper and not like John f**kin Rambo 
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-05-24_00004_zpsb6a1c9fb.jpg


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Is it just me or does Gagan always play Ursa?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 24, 2013)

actually taking damage from creeps have 60% to block and from heroes it always block
so put some money on the vanguard because ,you dont know the health reduction when you are about to kill
but these scales very much in the game


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I feel proud of myself
> I have finally mastered the Sniper
> Thanks to Desmond who was playing a match as Sniper some time ago,It thought me how to effectively use Sniper(Hit n Run,Sticking with allies,Using Assasinate only when your mates pwn an  enemy hero to one mini-bar of health and then that enemy hero runs like hell  etc)
> Now I use Sniper like a sniper and not like John f**kin Rambo
> ...



you mean to say kill stealing? in simple words? 

gagan does play ursa because of ping issues.



Piyush said:


> For farming, first you should remember that maxing 3rd is the main priority. If you are against melees in your lane, then it'll be easy to farm. Just go close to creeps and let your passive do the rest.



first he needs to concentrate on getting last hits right.


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2013)

Gagan is amazing with ursa, ursa+SB combo is supper



NoasArcAngel said:


> he does
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Build Blade mail after power threads


----------



## arijitsinha (May 24, 2013)

Do not start farming with axe. AXE is the only true tank in Dota. 

Vanguard is core on him. While playing with axe you allways should try to get hits from creeps as many as possible so that his passive counter helix should proc. It is very strong even in mid - late game. And to block the creep's hits vanguard will help, else your health will reduce due to creep hits. Also dont forget the regen and health from the vanguard.

@piyush  that combo is good for new players but activating blade mail just after the call is not appropriate. While you use your first skill, your armor will increase(+ 20-30 i think) so you will take less damage that time and blade will only return the damage taken by you. So it is wise if you activate blade mail when the call ends. So the combo will be Blink -> Call(1st skill) -> Battle hunger (Spamming) When your armor is back to normal, or nuked down by support activate blade mail.

Boots -> Green Boots/Arcane boots, Now I am planning to buy these items (Brown boots, that +2 armor ring , ring of regen and vitality booster) In this combo I can make both the boots and disassemble and make again them. So i will get both mana and health . Just now this idea came in mind


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I'm learning to use Axe now,Can anybody tell me some good builds for him?
> My default build is like this
> Stout shield -> Health salve -> Quelling blade
> Farm some creeps & neutrals
> ...



build power treads so you get increase attack, movement speed and increased mana and hp pool. you can switch for faster regen. 

get quelling blade increases 32% damage against creeps for melee heroes. 

it depends on which hero you are going against. and so does the skill build. 

in pub mostly drow ranger/ sniper play mid, so you need to be really good at denies and last hits. First upgrade axe's second ability. this way you can keep sniper at the back. 

if you are in the safe lane i.e. top for the dire and bottom for the radiant upgrade counterhelix, it helps in faster farms. 

if you are playing the the other lanes then you can decide according to the hero. 

for axe, if you go against a ranged hero who is squishy in early game like drow ranger or sniper or razor then use scond ability to harass them and farm. If you go against a melee hero like phantom assasin then you should go for counterhelix.

since axe is a tanky hero, if you want lifesteal get a morbids mask and make helm of the dominator for faster farms in jungle. Avoid vlads for axe, instead save the gold and get blade mail.

if you are playing semi tank, semi support and ur team is losing and has really high dps heroes like phantom assassin, drow ranger, ursa, huskar then there is a point in building vlads because it gives 15% bonus damage. So that counts a lot since pa damage can go upto 1200 in 35 mins.

orb of venom helps in slowing down heroes who have faster movement speed with each hit so you can kill them easily.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 24, 2013)

this page in this thread has great walls of text...enjoyed reading them


----------



## Bhargav Simha (May 24, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Mjolnir now stacks with other orb effects, only that the other orb effect will be cancelled when a chain lightning occurs.




Thats great, thank you for the info.... I thought it only for range heroes... so now it works for Melee too.

Vangaurd is good for Axe and is a core item. But I prefer going for a mech and/or hood-pipe (if enemies are nukers), blink, then blade mail and heart... if I still have money will go for shivas..
Also if doing great can go for diagon, gives you a second ulti when maxed... usefull only in pub, as most of them pick carries.... diagon and ulti = instant death for many carries during mid game
Also i prefer phase boots to pt, as it will allow me to chase better and for the ulti


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> first he needs to concentrate on getting last hits right.


Axe doesnt actually requires any particular last hitting. His swings do the job


arijitsinha said:


> Do not start farming with axe. AXE is the only true tank in Dota.
> 
> @piyush  that combo is good for new players but activating blade mail just after the call is not appropriate. While you use your first skill, your armor will increase(+ 20-30 i think) so you will take less damage that time and blade will only return the damage taken by you. So it is wise if you activate blade mail when the call ends. So the combo will be Blink -> Call(1st skill) -> Battle hunger (Spamming) When your armor is back to normal, or nuked down by support activate blade mail.


Hmm yea... you are right man
Because of that 1st ability, his armor will sky rocket for 3 secs. So he will receive less damage.

@KANE
Ok, blade mail should be activated after your 1st ability expires.


----------



## nims11 (May 24, 2013)

I hate axe! It is the only hero against whom i hesitate to pick up my favourite Visage. One swing and all my familiars are gone (+200 gold for axe)!


----------



## Bhargav Simha (May 24, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> @piyush  that combo is good for new players but activating blade mail just after the call is not appropriate. While you use your first skill, your armor will increase(+ 20-30 i think) so you will take less damage that time and blade will only return the damage taken by you. So it is wise if you activate blade mail when the call ends. So the combo will be Blink -> Call(1st skill) -> Battle hunger (Spamming) When your armor is back to normal, or nuked down by support activate blade mail.
> 
> Boots -> Green Boots/Arcane boots, Now I am planning to buy these items (Brown boots, that +2 armor ring , ring of regen and vitality booster) In this combo I can make both the boots and disassemble and make again them. So i will get both mana and health . Just now this idea came in mind



Blade mail should be activated at the same time you call, to get maximum efficiency. +20-30 armour will not be enough as you are the tank and when you call, the whole team will be focussing on you. Also any proper player will stop attacking you when  you turn on the blade mail, unless you call and force them to. This will also help you to reflect more damage as it stacks with the spins, then  you can finish of using your ulti and  burning hunger.

Also if you are jungling, get ring of regen, ring of protection and then go for boots, opposite for laning. Also when you are laning try maxing hunger when in long lane vs low hp heroes or int heroes in general. Since they have hard time getting last hits, they will die or either leave the lane.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 24, 2013)

^By your theory AXE's call and blade mail will be on cd at same time and you will die to their nuke returning few damage to enemy.

Axe should catch supports/squishy heores in call, during that *sticky* period everyone is auto attacking you, support will not be able to cast spells, what is the point of returning less damage to them? During call counter helix will do the required damage. Remember Blade mail also have a duration and a cooldown.


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I hate axe! It is the only hero against whom i hesitate to pick up my favourite Visage. One swing and all my familiars are gone (+200 gold for axe)!



Visage is a ranged hero, so are you familiars. Attack from a distance.


----------



## nims11 (May 24, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Visage is a ranged hero, so are you familiars. Attack from a distance.



True, but familiars have "really" short range, short enough to die in a single axe swing, so i keep them away from him. For most heroes, I can alone pwn them with visage and his familiars, but for axe, all I can do is support and depend on my teamies.


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2013)

So, don't attack him, just go near him and stun him.

PS: Does Berserkers call work on familiars?


----------



## nims11 (May 24, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So, don't attack him, just go near him and stun him.
> 
> PS: Does Berserkers call work on familiars?



That's the problem, i can't let them go near him, 70% times, he will do a swing and it takes a just one swing to finish them off and free 200 gold for axe. That's why i believe axe to be a perfect anti for Visage.

PS: Everything works on familiars, but they have ~90% magic resistance. Most people don't know this and spam spells on familiars with negligible effect.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 24, 2013)

any suggestion how to counter naga siren's ulti
she escaped like 15 time inmy last game.......


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> any suggestion how to counter naga siren's ulti
> she escaped like 15 time inmy last game.......


and how to Counter PL and Naga illusions?


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 24, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> and how to Counter PL and Naga illusions?



play medusa...her ulti deals massive damage to illusions and in early and mid game illusions will be destroyed immediately


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 25, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> and how to Counter PL and Naga illusions?



build a bkb for naga ulti. But its useless if all 5 are within the aoe. if you take huskar against a team with naga, and farm a bkb very fast then you can get into rampage mode.


----------



## nims11 (May 25, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> and how to Counter PL and Naga illusions?



Magnus, ursa, earthshaker, sand king.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (May 25, 2013)

Using Scythe of Vyse (Sheepstick) destroys Illusions.
*How does it works ? What happens when we use it on hero/Illusions ? does it destroys all Illusions or just one ?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 25, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> any suggestion how to counter naga siren's ulti
> she escaped like 15 time inmy last game.......



Sniper


----------



## arijitsinha (May 25, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Using Scythe of Vyse (Sheepstick) destroys Illusions.
> *How does it works ? What happens when we use it on hero/Illusions ? does it destroys all Illusions or just one ?


When used on hero the hero turned into pig, when used on a illu ,only that illu destroyed.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (May 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> When used on hero the hero turned into pig, when used on a illu ,only that illu destroyed.


ohh eeww thats it !! k ty


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Magnus, ursa, earthshaker, sand king.



as a matter of fact i was playing ursa didn't work



NoasArcAngel said:


> build a bkb for naga ulti. But its useless if all 5 are within the aoe. if you take huskar against a team with naga, and farm a bkb very fast then you can get into rampage mode.



i want to c how u do tat


----------



## arijitsinha (May 25, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> as a matter of fact i was playing ursa didn't wo



Use your first skill when illu attacks, illu takes more dmg than the origonal hero. So you can identify the real pl and attack him. Allways carry dust.

Anyway clockwerk and rhasta are also good counter to pl in mid game. And in late gamr mortred with battlefury.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 25, 2013)

How to score kills with Axe?
Let me explain my situation(early game)
I gleefully farm in the jungle,and see a squishy agility hero(like Riki,Wind,Clinkz,Drow) and i go after it,i land 2-3 hits + 1 helix,the hero then runs,I cast Hunger onto the hero,while chasing the hero i get 1-2 hits and a helix,the hero's health drops very low
then either of 2 things happen
1) A troll agility teammate comes out of the jungle and kills what was supposed to be my rightful kill(followed by a Lol or HAAHAHAHAH or n00b from said teammate)
2)I run past the enemy tower and le squishy vanishes,while i get stunned/slowed by someone(Huskar's ulti,Lifestealer,SK etc)
and pwned shortly thereafter(By tower/hero that stunned/slowed me)


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> How to score kills with Axe?
> Let me explain my situation(early game)
> I gleefully farm in the jungle,and see a squishy agility hero(like Riki,Wind,Clinkz,Drow) and i go after it,i land 2-3 hits + 1 helix,the hero then runs,I cast Hunger onto the hero,while chasing the hero i get 1-2 hits and a helix,the hero's health drops very low
> then either of 2 things happen
> ...



get phase boots, orb of venom.

orb of venom will help slow hero down when u attack.

and axe will only become a true tank if u have some proper items. like atleast a good level / power treads / vanguard ( early - mid game ) and hot in late game. 



gta0gagan said:


> as a matter of fact i was playing ursa didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> i want to c how u do tat



if you have huskar, and you have a bkb, you activate bkb. ulti on naga. Your health will be full and when the health starts to go down when the others start attacking you you gain attack speed and damage


----------



## Ramu56 (May 25, 2013)

Finally bought compendium with my brothers credit card.What are those predictions?Because they are closed now.Did i miss anything?


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Finally bought compendium with my brothers credit card.What are those predictions?Because they are closed now.Did i miss anything?



Not really. That was just for fun.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> How to score kills with Axe?
> Let me explain my situation(early game)
> I gleefully farm in the jungle,and see a squishy agility hero(like Riki,Wind,Clinkz,Drow) and i go after it,i land 2-3 hits + 1 helix,the hero then runs,I cast Hunger onto the hero,while chasing the hero i get 1-2 hits and a helix,the hero's health drops very low
> then either of 2 things happen
> ...



Dont chase heroes beyond tower in early game, at least not without any support.
If you even managed to make your enemy run to the base bcoz of that hunger, you did your job. This helps you in farming the enemy creeps easily since the hero just left the lane. Also, that hero will be at loss for the time being (loss of exp and loss of farm is not a  small thing).

Trust me, the game isnt about having the highest kills. IF you did your job (according to your hero) well enough, then you should be more than satisfied


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2013)

@desmond I well c u for hijacking my ursa....


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> @desmond I well c u for hijacking my ursa....



Dude, we won that match. That's all that matters.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 26, 2013)

very sad leavers now a  days

6 games all opponents  pped when i started ganking wtf 
only two report player option


----------



## Ramu56 (May 27, 2013)

DD vs NaVi match in a few minutes  Did my bet on DD


----------



## rock2702 (May 27, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> DD vs NaVi match in a few minutes  Did my bet on DD



Which competiton? The qualifiers for west are over naa?


----------



## Ramu56 (May 27, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Which competiton? The qualifiers for west are over naa?


Star Ladder

Yay.............DD the best DD won


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Star Ladder
> 
> Yay.............DD the best DD won



Just Wow!!!
Gotta download this one for sure


----------



## Neo (May 28, 2013)

how to find the game?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 28, 2013)

Now I am on abandoned game streak. All of a sudden m disconnected from server and there after Unable to connect error. Now I am in 2 days lpq. Its taking more than 10 minutes to find a game. Fck valve.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 28, 2013)

can i haz kill streak with viper?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 28, 2013)

yeah you can
let someone initiate and attack the low hp heroes coz it reduces hp more fastly than full hp
Viper can kill enemies who are wounded badly
only one problem is Mana
BTW puck is awesome


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> yeah you can
> let someone initiate and attack the low hp heroes coz it reduces hp more fastly than full hp
> Viper can kill enemies who are wounded badly
> only one problem is Mana
> *BTW puck is awesome*


*Provided you have support
Btw thanks for helping my Lich's frozen ass get away in the matches we played


I played a match sometime in the afternoon yesterday,A guy playing clinkz got 50 kills and 2 deaths(not sure about this)
I want to play clinkz now


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2013)

Kane and I had a match with a bunch of noobs(almost all had 1-30 wins only ), riki and I were dominating they all rage quited


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

I had this match once......
I was playing Lich,and my team had a Hook-Fail Pudge and a "Rambo" sniper and a noob Windrunner who was supporting the "Rambo" sniper(both were in mid )
2 of the enemy team rage-quitted early-game leaving Axe,SF and Drow on their side
I got around 9 kills and 4 assists but we still lost the match 
FFFFFF UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
BTW some of these noobs were Russians 
the sniper died 15 times and got 2 kills


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2013)

Dota at 8? Can we get enough for a lobby match?

The Dota 2 Indian Server petition has crossed 100 signatures.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 30, 2013)

best match ever. 

clinkz + warrunner + viper + drow + bs ... dream team, and drow screws it up. 

goes mid, does not farm... mid tower falls first like in 10 mins mid tower was gone. Doesnt level up doesnt even tell, missing or ganking.. i mean WTF?! dota is a team game right? ... feeds.... has no gold... no items.... doesnt even bother to defend base, just stands there afking / idling/ fapping doing what i dunoo... I mean  this is the most hilarious player i have ever seen. He goes by the name of kane. if anyone knows him please tell him to learn how to play dota and communicate in the match. 

he got only 57 last hits when he was mid...!! WTF?  me and zeus got 84 and 83 even when we played safe lanes.. i.e top.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dota at 8? Can we get enough for a lobby match?
> 
> The Dota 2 Indian Server petition has crossed 100 signatures.



Valve agreed to start server here?


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Valve agreed to start server here?



Well....next target is 200 signatures 

Will need more signatures unfortunately. Also, I don't think this is going anywhere, but just keeping hope that they answer someday.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well....next target is 200 signatures
> 
> Will need more signatures unfortunately. Also, I don't think this is going anywhere, but just keeping hope that they answer someday.



Looks like we'll have to make do with servers with generous ping and noobs who communicate with each other in Cyrillic alphabet


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well....next target is 200 signatures
> 
> Will need more signatures unfortunately. Also, I don't think this is going anywhere, but just keeping hope that they answer someday.



If we reach 200 sigs somehow, will they start the server then?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> If we reach 200 sigs somehow, will they start the server then?



No.  . I doubt even Valve knows about this.

@Valve : F U 
*3*


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2013)

Umm..tweet it to IGN,valve


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> No.  . I doubt even Valve knows about this.
> 
> @Valve : F U
> *3*



Hmm... thought so.

Months back I read their about this on dev.dota2.com
They'll set up a server only when they want/wish to. Doesnt matter how much petitions are there. Since our requirement is filled by SEA and EU server, we wont see an Indian /Middle East server anytime soon.



NoasArcAngel said:


> clinkz + warrunner + viper + drow + bs ... dream team, and drow screws it up.



Btw, 4 carries in a  team is most imbalanced team to be begin with. Whats so dreamy about it?


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2013)

They will only think about this if the SEA/China servers overflow.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> They will only think about this if the SEA/China servers overflow.



And they will  with the amount of Russians invading SEA,WEU servers


----------



## Ramu56 (May 30, 2013)

DD vs Alliance today.Gonna watch it for sure.
Alos LAW is not coming online these days,right?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 30, 2013)

Its So hard to be in LPQ 
had a game 
i am Puck 
DR and NS were abandoned due to rage...
so other 3 were fat and my team was just feeding
atlast we managed to kill DK who has divine reaper
and i picked it coz i don't trust these guys
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/839/puckdota2dr.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Hmm... thought so.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, 4 carries in a  team is most imbalanced team to be begin with. Whats so dreamy about it?



i was wondering same think..... 4 carries wth?? no wonder u guys had to **** up......



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Its So hard to be in LPQ
> had a game
> i am Puck
> DR and NS were abandoned due to rage...
> ...


must be real tough for u to loose after all........


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 31, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> must be real tough for u to loose after all........


yeah so tough
but i was having fun coz they all chasing me 
WR killed me 2 times with his items Sheepstick and Force staff

"When i am in low health BS were chasing me and i did all my possibilities to escape from BS
and i escaped partially then NP wanted to save me and TP ed near me but NP died and i was in BASE "

gyro didnt farmed well 
he is having the same items that i saw in 30 minute and 50 minute


----------



## arijitsinha (May 31, 2013)

A new patch 6.78 released to Dota 1. Pretty nice buffs and nerfs in this patch. Some buff I liked:-

Doom ulti now will disable backtrack/bloodbath/juxtapose ect. Aghanim's Doom duration doesn't count down while the target is within 550 range of Doombringer. Now aghanim is core on doom 

AA's ulti buff, with scepter his ulti duration is increased to 17 

Mirana's arrow damage will work like the stun. i.e it will do max of 100 dmg based on the distance travelled by the arrow. 

And lot more. See the complete list here

Additionally they added two more heroes in Dota 1.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2013)

Im gonna try dota 2 again soon 
As soon as my GPU returns from RMA


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2013)

+ Now Gem can't be destroyed in dota 1, so hope they dont make that in DOTA 2

It's good to see that even dota 1 still gets new HEROS.


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2013)

Pretty awesome changes.

Bloodseeker's Bloodrage can now remove Ethreal or other buffs and Rupture goes through magic immunity.

Huskar's Berserker's blood gives him magic resistance as well.


----------



## nims11 (May 31, 2013)

Lots of major changes in 6.78
Sceptre changes
 - apparition ice blast increased to 17 sec!
 - Doombringer -> perma doom if target within 550 range!
 - Omniknight ulti global and even affect buildings!


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2013)

OMG,hope that bloodseekers thing somes to  DOTA 2


----------



## arijitsinha (May 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> + Now Gem can't be destroyed in dota 1, so hope they dont make that in DOTA 2
> 
> It's good to see that even dota 1 still gets new HEROS.



You can consider Dota 1 as core. All the changes first applied to Dota 1, and then it is ported to Dota 2. Expect the changes in Dota 2 within a week or two. Except the new hero.

Icefrog developes new heroes in Dota 1 only. All the new hero that comes in Dota 2, are already exist in Dota 1.


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2013)

I Just wish they remove riki's Ulti or increase it, RIKI is one of the most annoying hero in DOTA


----------



## arijitsinha (May 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I Just wish they remove riki's Ulti or increase it, RIKI is one of the most annoying hero in DOTA



yeeee.. dust. Now it stacks in inventory and will slow movement speed of invi hero by 10% . Fck you riki players.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 31, 2013)

How to get more LH's?
I fail to time my attacks properly to get LH's
Most of the time my teammates get the last hits  becuase of me 

How to time the SW of clinkz?
this is what happens to me
1) use skeleton walk
2)roam the map in search of squishies
3)See the SW timer getting over and use SW again
4)magically a squishy appears in one of the lanes,farming creeps
5)I get greedy and use strafe + SA and gank the squishy(my SW cooldown is about 10-15 seconds)
6)An enemy hero pops out of the woods and ganks my clinkz before the SW cooldown completes and i can use it


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 31, 2013)

Clinkz is more effective in early mid game 
try to get 1)power treads  and 2)Orchid
then jungle enemy neutrals ...when the enemy hero appears on the jungle 
use Death Pact on High HP neutrals and attack them if you are lucky enemy will be Dead in 4-5 hits
dont spam your SW coz it has 20 sec CoolDown and 35 sec Duration

After mid game You have to rely on Your allies to initiate the battle
During Battle , you have to attack the heroes(Support and Carry) from behind
even you are dead there will be good trade like 1:3

you are also a squishy hero without Death Pact, so use Death Pact repeatedly to avoid nukers to get you

Note :Before entering into the battle use the Clinkz Ulti on Centaur boss ,hell Satyr
they give you damage of about 50+ and using the Fire Arrows (+50) even Strength heroes cannot stand in Your way


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2013)




----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 31, 2013)

Do you want TDF membres to watch that?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2013)

dude 160 min not gonna happen....... i really get bored in dota if game crosses 45 min


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 1, 2013)

Dota 2 Bot
It Collects Dota 2 gift from people who dont need them and give it to the needy people
Note : we are also have so many invites stacked in my inventory
if Your Friend wants to play Dota,Feel free to ask...


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 1, 2013)

Why is valve giving away all these items just for purchasing compendium for 10$?I would have bought it just for that battle bonus


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2013)

LOL Any last word?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 1, 2013)

Valve!






Y u no let me play in peace??? By making a new patch every single day???






What happened to caps


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 1, 2013)

I am losing interest on Dota2 because of LPQ guys.Today the first match after leaving LPQ got powercut,and now i am in LPQ for 3 more days.This is ****.I want to change my account,but i need to buy a game again to be able to add friend.This is getting annoying for me.I am wasting my battle points bonus


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, you can create a new account with a new email address and get a dota 2 invite from someone and continue playing with the new account while your LPQ ends in the older account.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 1, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, you can create a new account with a new email address and get a dota 2 invite from someone and continue playing with the new account while your LPQ ends in the older account.


Yeah,but 3 days LPQ for 1 game abandon is too much for me.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 1, 2013)

*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-06-01_00001_zpsc51ae260.jpg
Yo Dawg,farmed a lot of Crips with Blood 
them cats left while we pwned dem


----------



## Piyush (Jun 1, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> I am losing interest on Dota2 because of LPQ guys.Today the first match after leaving LPQ got powercut,and now i am in LPQ for 3 more days.This is ****.I want to change my account,but i need to buy a game again to be able to add friend.This is getting annoying for me.I am wasting my battle points bonus



I was in LPQ for 4 days too. So what I did was installed Metro Last Light and completed it. Next time when I get into LPQ again, I'll finish Bioshock.

You should do the same


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yesterday i saw a Smeevil in almost every match.So i traded it off with  "The Instagib OSP Sniper's Rifle"  Is it a good trade guys?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 2, 2013)

Had a awesome match with TDF members Ramu , serpent and kev
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/191/puckdota2.jpg

Another game with Puck and TDF members
In This match i was escaped a couple of times from Sniper's ulti by Phase Shift
and Blink Dagger is awesome with Puck
my most favourite match now
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/835/dota2puckprooooooooo.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 2, 2013)

*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-06-02_00002_zps8946dac5.jpg

Awesome Match  My best K/D score with clinkz


----------



## Piyush (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice to see Ganesh able to play Puck with ease
And Kane is getting better day by day


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Nice to see Ganesh able to play Puck with ease
> *And Kane is getting better day by day[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah , It's fun spectating his matches


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Piyush said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see Ganesh able to play Puck with ease
> ...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 2, 2013)

Did you guys check the new taunt given in the compendium? Crystam Maidan and Pudge's taunt are pretty cool.

@piyush, after seeing pudge's taunt you will love it


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 3, 2013)

Seems like there is no stopping for MOUZ,even Alliance is unable to beat them


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Did you guys check the new taunt given in the compendium? Crystam Maidan and Pudge's taunt are pretty cool.
> 
> @piyush, after seeing pudge's taunt you will love it



Nice...
Will we be getting all of these taunts or we have to choose 1 of them?


Ramu56 said:


> Seems like there is no stopping for MOUZ,even Alliance is unable to beat them


Alliance is ranked 1st and Mouz defeated them in first encounter!!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 3, 2013)

All(AM,CM,Pudge,Jugg,Drow,Lina ...)


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 3, 2013)

I traded CM taunt with Witch Doctors taunt because i don't play CM much.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 3, 2013)

^Man, CM taunt was one of the cutest one.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 3, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ^Man, CM taunt was one of the cutest one.


Will try to get it back,but WD taunt is cool too  epic dance


----------



## potu89 (Jun 3, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Had a awesome match with TDF members Ramu , serpent and kev
> *imageshack.us/scaled/large/191/puckdota2.jpg
> 
> Another game with Puck and TDF members
> ...



Did we win that match??? I had to leave because booked tickets for 5pm movie that day


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2013)

idk about u guys but i think drow is kinda a face for dota 2 its perfectly clear from the trailer........


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

potu89 said:


> Did we win that match??? I had to leave because booked tickets for 5pm movie that day



Yea we did ,it says on top itself RADIANT VICTORY


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2013)

Check this **** out...how to delay creeps using Clockwerk's cogs.



Edit : One of the best Alchemist guides: *steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=128737381


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2013)

^^real impressive trick


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2013)

Have you ever wondered what Dota 2 characters look like in China?

Dota 2 Low Violence Content - Imgur

No Joke!

China does not tolerate depiction of skulls and grisly characters in video games that is why this is what you will find this in the chinese version of Dota 2. I wonder if such a law were in India, they would ban all female characters


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Have you ever wondered what Dota 2 characters look like in China?
> 
> Dota 2 Low Violence Content - Imgur
> 
> ...



Valve wouldn't give a crap about some law from a Third-World Country.
Have they started a Russian-Free server here? No.Figures.

And i am RACIST!.I hate those Commies! 



Spoiler



Yep,this is why i hate them


> Kane : English pls
> *Cyrillic Alphabet* : I no speak English I only speak Russia
> Kane: So why the f**k did you join an English language game mofo?
> *Cyrillic Alphabet* : *presumed expletives in cyrillic alphabet*
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Have you ever wondered what Dota 2 characters look like in China?
> 
> Dota 2 Low Violence Content - Imgur
> 
> ...


Shadow Fiend and Lifestealer are looking lame


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2013)

More here :

Dota2 Icons Original vs China - Imgur


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 4, 2013)

The 6.78 changes are ported in Test client, expect it to be ported in main client tomorrow. Time to pick Doom/Ancient App . \m/


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> The 6.78 changes are ported in Test client, expect it to be ported in main client tomorrow. Time to pick Doom/Ancient App . \m/



Oh CRAP, That means no one can destroy gem now


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 4, 2013)

*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-06-04_00001_zpsf0ea7dbf.jpg

 
I was KS'ing till the whole enemy team united to get me  Earth spike + Rupture + Tower shots + Frost Arrows



theserpent said:


> Oh CRAP, *That means no one can destroy gem now*



Thats why we use Sentry Wards


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 4, 2013)

once i was playing with Lion & in opponent was riki . Killed me few times was so pissed off that i bought 8 sentry wards & lit up the lanes.After that killed riki few times he didn't understand first few times what hit him, after that he pped.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2013)

Bugs :

*i.imgur.com/TaLT5E4.jpg

*Edit :*

Huskar's new Berserker's Blood magic resistance demonstration :


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2013)

So hp loss(for bloodseekers ulti) is it a good thing? Or was a nuke damage better? Oh wait they removed that nuke damage?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So hp loss(for bloodseekers ulti) is it a good thing? Or was a nuke damage better? Oh wait they removed that nuke damage?



How is BS' health loss connected to the power of his Ulti?


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 5, 2013)

In dota2prices.com,what are the prices calculated in?I mean in dollars or in keys?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 5, 2013)

I found 25 dota 2 keys in my steam inventory,what to do with them?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 5, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> In dota2prices.com,what are the prices calculated in?I mean in dollars or in keys?


Keys


CommanderShawnzer said:


> I found 25 dota 2 keys in my steam inventory,what to do with them?


You can give them away in various forums 
Also, there was a dedicated portal for this, may be sharedota2.com or something

*1 question*
Are the matches played while being in LPQ arent being recorded anymore?
Coz I played a match yesterday at 11 pm with a friend (who was in LPQ) and that match isnt in the records


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I found 25 dota 2 keys in my steam inventory,what to do with them?



there is an option to permenantly delete from library. do that.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 5, 2013)

dota 2 with razor... 

desolator + shadow blade + vanguard + power treads + mystic staff and talisman of evasion... was building butterfly.. ( but it was gg  ) 

in 43 minutes 

@desmond there is also 1 more bug, when od does his orb attack on enemy, on enemy screen it shows dota_rp_init..

-----------------

Dota 2 update log : 

BALANCE
- Axe: Counter Helix cooldown decreased from 0.65/0.6/0.55/0.5 to 0.55/0.5/0.45/0.4
- Ancient Apparition: Ice Vortex cooldown decreased from 6 to 5
- Ancient Apparition: Ice Blast base AoE increased from 225 to 275
- Ancient Apparition: Added Aghanim's Scepter (Ice Blast duration increased from 8/9/10 to 17)
- Batrider: Vision decreased from 1800/800 to 1400/800
- Batrider: Flamebreak manacost increased from 80/100/120/140 to 140
- Beastmaster: Greater Hawk invisibility fade time decreased from 5 to 4
- Bloodseeker: Strygwyr's Thirst now gives you bonus 3/4/5/6 armor when active
- Bloodseeker: Bloodrage dispels the target before applying its buff
- Bloodseeker: Rupture damage is now HP loss
- Bounty Hunter: Track manacost from 70/60/50 to 50
- Brewmaster: Aghanim's Primal Split units now gain your current level of Drunken Brawler
- Brewmaster: Fire Spirit no longer upgrades damage with Aghanim's Scepter
- Bristleback: Quill Spray hit memory increased from 10 to 14 seconds
- Broodmother: Incapacitating Bite miss chance from 10/20/30/40% to 30/40/50/60%
- Broodmother: Spawn Spiderlings unit count increased from 1/2/3/3 to 1/2/3/4
- Clinkz: Strafe cooldown decreased from 60/50/40/30 to 45/40/35/30
- Clockwerk: Power Cogs no longer knock back magic immune units
- Crystal Maiden: Brilliance Aura mana regen increased from 0.5/1/1.5/2 to 1/1.5/2/2.5
- Crystal Maiden: Freezing Field explosion AoE increased from 215 to 230
- Crystal Maiden: Aghanim's Freezing Field's attack speed reduction aura increased from -20 to -50
- Dark Seer: Vacuum cooldown increased from 22 to 24
- Dazzle: Shadow Wave target count increased from 3/3/4/5 to 3/4/5/6
- Dazzle: Shallow Grave can now be cast on magic immune allies
- Death Prophet: Movement speed decreased from 285 to 280
- Death Prophet: Silence AoE increased from 200/275/350/350 to 350
- Death Prophet: Witchcraft move speed bonus increased from 4/8/12/16% to 5/10/15/20%
- Disruptor: Thunder Strike from 3 strikes over 4 seconds to 4 strikes over 6 seconds
- Disruptor: Thunder Strike damage per strike decreased from 50/75/100/125 to 40/60/80/100
- Disruptor: Thunder Strike AoE increased from 200 to 240
- Doom: Doom now disables Feast, Backtrack, Dispersion, Juxtapose, Bristleback and Blood Bath
- Doom: Aghanim's Scepter upgrade duration reworked (duration doesn't count down while near Doom)
- Dragon Knight: Corrosive Breath passive from Level 1 Elder Form now carries over to Level 2 (the DPS)
- Drow Ranger: Trueshot Aura increased from 14/18/22/26% to 16/20/24/28%
- Earthshaker: Turn rate improved from 0.4 to 0.6
- Earthshaker: Fissure range increased from 1200 to 1300
- Earthshaker: Echo Slam now considers illusions as heroes
- Elder Titan: Ancestral Spirit vision type from Flying to Ground
- Elder Titan: Natural Order aura increased from 20/40/60/80% to 25/50/75/100%
- Enchantress: Aghanim's Scepter bonus attack range increased from 165 to 190
- Enigma: Malefice scaling reworked (now 3 ticks with 0.25/0.5/0.75/1 sec stun and 75/120/165/210 damage)
- Gyrocopter: Flak Cannon cooldown increased from 20 to 30
- Huskar: Base Strength increased by 3
- Huskar: Burning Spears DPS increased from 4/8/12/16 to 5/10/15/20
- Huskar: Life Break HP cost increased from 35/30/25% to 40/35/30%
- Huskar: Berserker's Blood Reworked (now has 4/5/6/7% magic resistance and 8/12/16/20 attack speed per stack)
- Huskar: Removed from Captain's Mode
- Invoker: Alacrity manacost decreased from 100 to 75
- Invoker: Ghost Walk slow increased from 20/23/26/30/33/36/40 to 20/25/30/35/40/45/50
- Invoker: Ghost Walk cooldown decreased from 60 to 35
- Invoker: Tornado damage rescaled from 70+(Wex+Quas)*20 to 70+(2*Wex+Quas)*15
- Io: Spirits no longer provide vision, except temporarily when they collide with an enemy hero
- Io: Overcharge hp/mp cost increased from 3.5% to 4.5%
- Juggernaut: Omnislash no longer jumps on Tombestone Zombies
- Keeper of the Light: Base Strength decreased by 2
- Kunkka: Ghost Ship damage increased from 300/400/500 to 350/450/550
- Kunkka: X Marks The Spot manacost decreased from 80/90/100/110 to 80
- Kunkka: X Marks The Spot vision from 1000 flying to 400 ground vision
- Lich: Chainfrost bounce count increased from 7 to 10
- Lifestealer: Open Wounds cast range decreased from 600 to 200/300/400/500
- Lina: Attack range increased from 625 to 635
- Lion: Mana Drain break and cast range improved by 100 (750/1100 -> 850/1200)
- Lion: Aghanim's Finger of Death CD decreased from 160/100/40 to 100/60/20
- Lone Druid: Spirit Bear now has its HP drained by Armlet when active
- Lone Druid: Spirit Bear bounty increased from 100 to 300
- Lycanthrope: Armor increased by 1 (Shapeshift total armor is still the same as before)
- Magnataur: Reverse Polarity damaged decreased from 150/225/300 to 50/125/200
- Medusa: Stone Gaze Reworked

Any unit facing Medusa will have its attack, movement and turn rate reduced by 50% until the end of the spell. If you accumulate 2 seconds time (in total) facing Medusa, you will turn to stone.

Stoned units are disabled, have 100% magic resistance and take extra damage from physical attacks.

View Angle Spread: 85
Gaze Duration: 6 seconds.
Stone Duration: 3 seconds
Bonus Physical Damage: 30/40/50%
AOE: 1000
CD: 90
Manacost: 200

Note: Kills illusions instead of petrifying them

- Medusa: Removed from Captain's Mode
- Meepo: Innate magic resistance increased from 25% to 35%
- Mirana: Elune's Arrow now deals up to 100 extra damage based on distance the arrow traveled
- Mirana: Moonlight Shadow cooldown decreased from 160/140/120 to 140/120/100
- Mirana: Starfall will choose a new target for the second star if the first died before impact
- Morphling: Base attack time improved from 1.7 to 1.6
- Naga Siren: Rip Tide cooldown rescaled from 19/16/13/10 to 10
- Necrolyte: If a unit dies under Reaper's Scythe, it will be credited to Necrolyte
- Necrolyte: Aghanim's Reaper's Scythe causes buyback to be disabled on heroes it kills for that death
- Nyx Assassin: Mana Burn drain and damage decreased from 5x Int to 3.5/4/4.5/5x
- Nyx Assassin: Mana Burn manacost rescaled from 130/120/110/100 to 100
- Nightstalker: Hunter in the Night attack speed rescaled from 30/45/60/75 to 45/55/65/75 (MS remains 20/25/30/35)
- Ogre Magi: Ignite DPS increased from 26/32/38/44 to 26/34/42/50
- Omniknight: Added Aghanim's Scepter (Global and affects buildings)
- Outworld Devourer: Movement speed increased from 310 to 315
- Phantom Assassin: Blur level 4 evasion increased from 35% to 40%
- Phantom Lancer: Spirit Lance, Dopplewalk, Juxtapose and Phantom Edge illusions damage dealt decreased from 25% to 20%
- Pudge: Flesh Heap strength bonus increased from 0.9/1.2/1.5/1.8 to 1/1.5/2/2.5
- Pugna: Nether Blast structure damage increased from 33% to 50%
- Pugna: Decrepify can now target Tombstone
- Razor: Eye of the Storm duration increased from 20/25/30 to 30
- Razor: Eye of the Storm strike interval decreased from 0.75/0.65/0.55 to 0.7/0.6/0.5 (Aghanim's to 0.55/0.45/0.35)
- Razor: Unstable Current movement speed bonus increased from 3/6/9/12% to 4/8/12/16%
- Riki: Permanent Invisibility fade time decreased from 3/2.25/1.5 to 3/2/1
- Sand King: Invisibility fade delay when exiting Sand Storm improved from 0.3/0.6/0.9/1.5 to 1.5
- Sand King: Sand Storm now has a smoother damage interval (1->0.5, total damage is the same)
- Shadow Demon: Base Intelligence decreased by 3
- Shadow Demon: Shadow Poison no longer gives vision over the targets with the debuff
- Shadow Fiend: Requiem of Souls slow rescaled from 15/20/25% to 20%
- Shadow Fiend: Requiem of Souls damage reduction increased from 15/20/25% to 50%
- Shadow Shaman: Aghanim's Mass Serpent Wards damage increased from 53-59/74-79/94-100 to 85-90/105-110/125-130
- Silencer: Global Silence now affects sleeping units
- Silencer: Added Aghanim's Scepter for Silencer (Adds CotS to all units and increases duration by one)
- Skeleton King: Reincarnation slow now affects attack speed as well
- Skeleton King: Reincarnation slow happens immediately upon death rather than after reincarnating
- Skeleton King: Critical Strike Reworked (Allows you to temporarily trade Critical Strike for a 7 second 20% max life drain)
- Slardar: Bash damage type from magical to physical
- Slardar: Sprint cooldown decreased from 40 to 28
- Sniper: Shrapnel AoE increased from 360 to 400
- Spirit Breaker: Charge of Darkness will now also Greater Bash its target
- Storm Spirit: Electric Vortex cooldown decreased from 20 to 21/20/19/18
- Tidehunter: Ravage AoE rescaled from 825/925/1025 to 1025
- Timbersaw: Base Strength increased by 3
- Timbersaw: Int growth increased from 1.8 to 2.4
- Timbersaw: Chakram initial manacost rescaled from 125/150/175 to 75/125/175
- Timbersaw: Chakram move speed increased from 800 to 900
- Tiny: Toss cooldown decreased from 10 to 9
- Tiny: You can now Toss units to Runes
- Treant Protector: Leech Seed slow increased from 24% to 28%
- Treant Protector: Leech Seed's healing effect no longer ends when the target dies
- Troll Warlord: Battle Trance cooldown increased from 20 to 30
- Troll Warlord: Battle Trance duration decreased from 10 to 7
- Tuskar: Snowball cooldown decreased from 24 to 21
- Undying: Soul Rip cast range increased from 650 to 750
- Ursa: Fury Swipes duration increased from 6 to 15
- Vengeful Spirit: Strength increased from 16 + 2.3 to 18 + 2.6
- Vengeful Spirit: Nether Swap cast range rescaled from 600/900/1200 to 650/925/1200
- Venomancer: Poison Sting duration increased from 6/7/8/9 to 6/8/10/12
- Viper: Corrosive Skin affects any damage source not just regular attacks
- Viper: Viper Strike is no longer removed by Dark Pact or Kraken Shell
- Witch Doctor: Death Ward cast range rescaled from 300/350/400 to 400
- Witch Doctor: Maledict cast range increased from 400 to 525

- Drums of Endurance: Recipe cost increased from 750 to 800
- Armlet of Mordiggian: HP regen decreased from 8 to 7
- Assault Cuirass: Positive armor aura is no longer prevented from stacking with other items
- Black King Bar: Magic Immunity now has a 6th level of decrease
- Blade Mail: Armor increased from 5 to 6
- Blade Mail: Damage Return cooldown decreased from 22 to 17
- Blink Dagger: Cooldown decreased from 14 to 12
- Bloodstone: Initial charges increased from 6 to 8
- Bloodstone: Can be activated to instantly kill yourself (requires a ground target)
- Bottle: While empty, causes couriers to move 30% slower
- Courier: Courier no longer block neutral creeps from spawning
- Courier: Courier Speed Burst from 100% to 50% MS bonus (still reaches max speed)
- Dagon: Recipe cost decreased from 1300 to 1250
- Dust of Appearance: Now stacks in inventory
- Dust of Appearance: Now slows heroes with an invisibility buff on them by 10%
- Ethereal Blade: Self or ally cast duration increased to 4 seconds
- Eul's Scepter of Divinity: Movement speed bonus increased from 30 to 35
- Force Staff: Recipe cost decreased from 1000 to 900
- Gem of True Sight: Gem can no longer be destroyed
- Gem of True Sight: Gold cost increased from 700 to 850
- Headress of Rejuvenation: Regeneration Aura AoE increased from 500 to 750 (now equal to Mekansm's active)
- Linken's Sphere: Cooldown decreased from 20 to 17
- Medallion of Courage: Cast range increased from 800 to 1000
- Mekansm: Regeneration Aura AoE increased from 500 to 750 (now equal to active)
- Buckler: Armor bonus AoE active increased from 700 to 750 (now equal to Mekansm's active )
- Necronimicon: Warrior and Archer armor type changed from Heavy to Hero (takes less damage from creeps)
- Null Talisman: Recipe cost decreased from 145 to 135
- Observer Ward: Initial Stock now starts at 1 instead of 2 (max stock is still 2)
- Quelling Blade: Can now target Observer or Sentry wards dealing 100 damage (wards have 200 hp)
- Quelling Blade: Cast range increased from 100 to 350
- Radiance: Burn damage increased from 45 to 50
- Sange and Yasha: Minor changes to stats
- Sentry Ward: AoE decreased from 950 to 800
- Shadow Amulet: Fade time decreased from 2.6 to 2.4
- Shadow Blade: Damage decreased from 30 to 22
- Shiva's Guard: Aura AoE decreased from 1000 to the standard 900
- Shiva's Guard: Attack Speed reduction increased from -30 to -40
- Stygian Desolator: Corruption armor reduction increased from 6 to 7
- Veil of Discord: Discord AoE increased from 550 to 600

- Captain's Mode bans changed from 2/3 to 2/2/1
- Captain's Mode picks changed from 3/2 to 2/2/1
- Adjusted ban/pick/reserve times Captain's Mode

- Deny XP and Bonus XP/Gold AOE is now the same as regular XP AOE (1000->1200)
- 4 hero XP bonus changed from 15+6*Level to 20+5*level
- 5 hero XP bonus changed from 10+5*Level to 15+4*level
- Level 11 XP requirements reduced from 6500 to 6000
- Level 12 XP requirements increased from 7700 to 8200
- Gold for ending a spree changed from 50->400 (3x->10x) to 75->600

- Buy back cooldown increased from 5 to 6 minutes
- Level 1 and Level 2 towers armor increased from 18 to 20
- Towers no longer have separate bounty values when creeps or allies get the last it, it now gives the same reliable bounty to all players as if a creep killed it.
- Hero getting last hit on tower gives 100-200 bonus gold. Does not affect team bounty in any way

- Backdoor protection now also reduces incoming damage by 25%
- Siege units HP increased from 500 to 550

- Repicking a randomed hero now re-adds the hero to the pool
- Swapping a hero that you randomed now costs you 100 gold

BUGS
- Earthshaker: Fixed a number of slightly incorrect properties with Echo Slam.
- Troll Warlord: Fixed a number of slightly incorrect properties with Whirling Axes.

AUDIO
- Ownage sounds now play on the default Mega-kills, Bastion Mega-kills, Pyrion Flax Mega-kills, and Pirate Captain Mega-kills announcers whenever your team scores 5 or more kills without any heroes on your team dying.

VISUAL
- Mirana: Reduced arrow size by 10%
- Mirana: Reduced arrow saturation
- Mirana: Enemies continue to not see or hear the same effects on the arrow as allies do

---------------------------


what is good? 

decreased range and damage for some really powerful heroes according to me like kunkka and lifestealer ( they can be a pita for even the best carries ) 

what is bad?

game play is more balanced, so will depend more on skill of the individual player than the hero type.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 5, 2013)

3 more days in LPQ because of powercut again.So no dota2 for 3 more days.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> 3 more days in LPQ because of powercut again.So no dota2 for 3 more days.



Get an inverter.

Did you guys know that PL's Manta illusions will play the Aegis animation on death if PL has aegis (as of 6.78)

*i.imgur.com/qYhatz5.jpg

Edit : 

*Ultimate Black Hole*


Edit :

*Great Dota 2 album*

*imgur.com/a/sjmir


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 5, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Get an inverter.
> 
> Did you guys know that PL's Manta illusions will play the Aegis animation on death if PL has aegis (as of 6.78)
> 
> ...



srsly what the hell is tat black hole??

i can't acess steam wtf!!!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 5, 2013)

omg.. what is that? Is this bug still there?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 6, 2013)

Today my Steam Client was Updated and suddenly
Cs Go and Dota 2 in the library are Vanished ie i mean that 2 have to be installed again to play 
actually i backup Dota 2 Monthly and i never do that For CS GO
anybody experiencing this before?



arijitsinha said:


> omg.. what is that? Is this bug still there?



by the Channelling time, they changed the parameters and some values in Damages


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> omg.. what is that? Is this bug still there?



It's not a bug. In local games, you can modify or swap skills between heroes.

Here's how to do it :

KScorp comments on Thanks to locally hosted bot games, you can swap skills and get a taste of OMG/LoD!

If done correctly, you can do something like :

*imgur.com/a/Ga3va#0


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2013)

Dota 2 Mythbusters complete list : *docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?ke...emxaUXU1Smkya1E&single=true&gid=0&output=html


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dota 2 Mythbusters complete list : *docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?ke...emxaUXU1Smkya1E&single=true&gid=0&output=html



what does busted means there?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm finally out of LPQ


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I'm finally out of LPQ



Dont abandon games anymore
Coz the more frequent your abandons are, the longer is your stay at LPQ Hotel. 

For eg. If last time your abn led you to 2 days ban, the next will increase to 3, 4, 6, 8 and so on


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 11, 2013)

anyone wants to trade mechanical courier. I need one ASAP.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Dont abandon games anymore
> Coz the more frequent your abandons are, the longer is your stay at LPQ Hotel.
> 
> For eg. If last time your abn led you to 2 days ban, the next will increase to 3, 4, 6, 8 and so on



Lol,I rarely abandon games.
Main reason for me in LPQ is the game freezing a lot of times 
Or sometimes DC


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> what does busted means there?



There is a DotaCinema series called Dota 2 Mythbusters where they test some scenarios and check whether they are valid or not. Check this video for example :


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

Is Heart of Tarrasque good for huskar?
I buy Heart after getting the core items like Power threads,Urn of Shadows,Armlet of Mordiggan.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Is Heart of Tarrasque good for huskar?
> I buy Heart after getting the core items like Power threads,Urn of Shadows,Armlet of Mordiggan.



Dude, Armlet no longer core on Huskar because he no longer gains damage with health loss. He gains magic immunity instead. Buying damage items is now paramount.

Of course you can buy Heart for Huskar, it is good for almost all heroes.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, Armlet no longer core on Huskar because he no longer gains damage with health loss. He gains magic immunity instead. Buying damage items is now paramount.
> 
> Of course you can buy Heart for Huskar, it is good for almost all heroes.




Yes but Armlet still gives him the extra strength and attack speed, also the toggle gives extra health which will still help him survive in close fights. So its still a good item for him, coz damage wont be helping him to survive (especially due to the nerf, he can no longer leech life at high rate due to increased damage).

I think the increase in magic resistance should  decrease the effect of armlet health loss.. making it better item for him to get tanky, I am not sure though.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 12, 2013)

I think Hot Summer is right about Dota2Longue,this is the second time they did not give me the rare even if i won the bet with 0.7 chance.The are giving commons and uncommons legitimately,but not the rares.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 12, 2013)

New update Compendium Matchmaking.. What is that? Can we all play that??

Source

Edit:- I got some idea. Lets play this match making today. All the compendium owners able to participate. Me,Piyush,Ramu,ghouse,lapkiva.. shall we play today?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2013)

Any use purchasing the Compendium now?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> I think Hot Summer is right about Dota2Longue,this is the second time they did not give me the rare even if i won the bet with 0.7 chance.The are giving commons and uncommons legitimately,but not the rares.




Its actually something else. I thought I mentioned it here.

I used to think that 0.5<x<1 means 1 item for sure. But its not that.

0.7 means 70% chance of getting 1 item. 2.8 means 2 items and 80% of winning a third item.

OK ? 



arijitsinha said:


> New update Compendium Matchmaking.. What is that? Can we all play that??
> 
> Source
> 
> Edit:- I got some idea. Lets play this match making today. All the compendium owners able to participate. Me,Piyush,Ramu,ghouse,lapkiva.. shall we play today?



sure
Bas light na jaye :/



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Any use purchasing the Compendium now?



Well you'll still get all the items and battle bonus and that courier
The only thing you wont be able to do will be to vote on qualifier matches....


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 12, 2013)

Here i am gonna show a list of images from which you guys should tell the story it was...
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/703/mirana1.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/825/mirana2.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/826/mirana3.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 12, 2013)

*Natus Vincere present DotA2 female team*


*navi-gaming.com/news_show.php?news_id=13553




Spoiler



*cs406522.vk.me/v406522575/2b55/dssLXDYON4o.jpg





Spoiler



*cs403620.vk.me/v403620912/b32/tBb3J9B1kZA.jpg





Spoiler



*cs303301.vk.me/u16416992/37812445/z_e5be8bc0.jpg





Spoiler



*cs416619.vk.me/v416619354/1241/cZ9kuQZP91o.jpg





Spoiler



*cs308326.vk.me/v308326747/7148/oMAIygZF8Jw.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2013)

Wooot woot


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> *Natus Vincere present DotA2 female team*
> 
> 
> *navi-gaming.com/news_show.php?news_id=13553
> ...



Woah...they're so hot.

Wonder if they are up to the task.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

How to get Treasure Keys? I haven't seen them in random drops,thats why I'm asking.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 13, 2013)

You have to buy it from steam store.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> You have to *buy it* from steam store.



  I don't have CC.

What will i do with the 2 3 treasure chests i have now?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 13, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Woah...they're so hot.
> 
> Wonder if they are up to the task.



That they are... but I have seen a a big dota 2 tournament in 2012 (starladder or defense 3 not sure), it had matches between women... they were hot too (mainly coz they were ukranian or russian) but they were playing as if they were uninterested.... some were slugging in their chairs in the Lan final, that too onstage.
All the people who were hyped up to the matches soon lost intrest in them after seeing their attitude.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I don't have CC.
> 
> What will i do with the 2 3 treasure chests i have now?



So if you had CC, you will buy keys to open chests?


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 13, 2013)

@ ganesh lol mirana with just 4 boots still managed to get two more kills than leoric...!! lol..
so many players here now i guess...wish i had a proper net and PC...getting bored of noobs leaving and hackers in Gaarena >_<


----------



## theserpent (Jun 13, 2013)

What 4 boots

EPIC noob


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jun 13, 2013)

theserpent said:


> What 4 boots
> 
> EPIC noob


MotherRussianssssszzzzz


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

4 boots


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 13, 2013)

is this game newbie friendly ? 

want to try but the constant buzz around the game is keeping me away from it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2013)

Has a deep learning curve if you are up to it.. You need to practice for atleast 3-4 days before you get to play it the proper way ..
PS: Im a league player btw, not dota but it's still the same.. dota is slightly harder


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> is this game newbie friendly ?
> 
> want to try but the constant buzz around the game is keeping me away from it.



Pray that you are not put in a team with Russian noobs in a Pub game.
They do two things
1)Dying
2)Communicating only in Russian


----------



## theserpent (Jun 13, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> *is this game newbie friendly ? *
> 
> want to try but the constant buzz around the game is keeping me away from it.



Nop, not at all 
Play with bots for 10 matches, or you will be reported  for feeding or being a noob


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 13, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> is this game newbie friendly ?
> 
> want to try but the constant buzz around the game is keeping me away from it.



After playing for around 1 year 1000 hour/ 900 matches. I am still noob in this game.

But dont worry about the buzz.. Everyone started from zero.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> is this game newbie friendly ?
> 
> want to try but the constant buzz around the game is keeping me away from it.



Its fun if you want to crash time with your friends online .

To learn, first read about the basic mechanics on net. Then try spectating few matches.. to get the feel. And then start with matches against bots. 
There are loads of guides about the game, ranging from the very basic of the game to the minute mechanics of the game.

And we all are here to guide  you


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

@Everyone in this thread: Y U No Play with me????
Am i that nooby?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @Everyone in this thread: Y U No Play with me????
> Am i that nooby?



i am always there..
@4 Boots Mirana
i am keep chatting with enemy team to Report mirana and they are Russians too no reply
@ pictures
1)When i see that he had 4 boots i clicked on her name to report
2)Thank God i 've remaining 1 report...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried League here btw ? :S


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> is this game newbie friendly ?
> 
> want to try but the constant buzz around the game is keeping me away from it.



Ping one of us and we will gladly coach you in a private game. 

Whether its noob friendly or not depends upon your attitude and  how much determination you have. You have it downloaded?


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 13, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Has anyone tried League here btw ? :S


Yes,i played around 10 to 15 matches in League Of Legends when i am in LPQ in dota2.And believe me.LOL got the shittiest community ever.Also they have banned me for 3 days at a time for leaving only 3 matches.I still have fun in some matches though.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2013)

Check this site out : Dota 2 GIFs

Can you tell what's going on here : 

*dota2gifs.com/gifs/nyxnyxnyx.gif


----------



## Piyush (Jun 14, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Check this site out : Dota 2 GIFs
> 
> Can you tell what's going on here :
> 
> *dota2gifs.com/gifs/nyxnyxnyx.gif



What happened to Shadow Fiend?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 14, 2013)

*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-06-14_00001_zpse62abe9f.jpg

Pwned some Noobs.Like A Bauss 
15 0 5
My best 0 Death KS with Clinkz.
This team was also the best I've played with 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Check this site out : Dota 2 GIFs
> 
> Can you tell what's going on here :
> 
> *dota2gifs.com/gifs/nyxnyxnyx.gif



I see a Nyx Assassin using TP scroll.A SF committing suicide(To release Necromastery,)Or maybe Carapace killed him  ? And a Magnus doing Skewer(which was a late fail btw)



			
				J.A.R.V.I.S said:
			
		

> An astute observation,Sir.


Thank You Jarvis.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2013)

Ninno and I played today
In our team, we had lycan,WR,BS,S.breaker(me) and ninno as drow
At first I went on dominating to wicked sick(thanks to tusk and tinkerbell  ), but then BS and WR disconnected and from there we all went useless, ganked again and again at last we lost


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 14, 2013)

Piyush said:


> What happened to Shadow Fiend?



SF's deso + shadow blade bonus damage + maybe Crit total 1500 dmg returned by nyx's spike. And instagib SF. 

Nyx is OP.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> SF's deso + shadow blade bonus damage + maybe Crit total 1500 dmg returned by nyx's spike. And instagib SF.
> 
> Nyx is OP.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sigh.. No Dota2 since days! Thanks to the costly bandwidth at my place. :/ Strange enough, I play least Dota during vacations.
Thinking of practising Kaolin in Dota1 till college reopens.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Sigh.. No Dota2 since days! Thanks to the costly bandwidth at my place. :/ Strange enough, I play least Dota during vacations.
> Thinking of practising Kaolin in Dota1 till college reopens.



Kaolin is pretty awesome. I saw a video of his skills. You need to be able to juggle rocks though.

Have you tried Nerif?



arijitsinha said:


> SF's deso + shadow blade bonus damage + maybe Crit total 1500 dmg returned by nyx's spike. And instagib SF.
> 
> Nyx is OP.



Yeah.

I have heard that with Ethereal blade, Huskar too can instagib any enemy just with his ulti.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 15, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Kaolin is pretty awesome. I saw a video of his skills. You need to be able to juggle rocks though.
> 
> Have you tried Nerif?



wut???


----------



## nims11 (Jun 15, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Kaolin is pretty awesome. I saw a video of his skills. You need to be able to juggle rocks though.
> 
> Have you tried Nerif?



Will try them tonight. Nerif is pretty awesome as well, specially its ulti.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> wut???



New heroes added to Dota 1. Will take sometime before they come to Dota 2.

Here is a video of their skills :


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 16, 2013)

Can someone gimme an invite via PM..  My dota 2 download almost done.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 16, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Can someone gimme an invite via PM..  My dota 2 download almost done.


Give you email ID or add me on steam so that i can give you a key.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 16, 2013)

guys any one here has *Shoulders* and *Bracers* of this Invoker's set called The Cabalist of Dark Magic? I already have the Cape and the Hair which are both strange (they have a counter to count number of kills in your get in your games) so I want the the *Shoulders* and *Bracers* to have that strange modifier with kills counter...i will trade any item except for smeevil from my inventory for these two items...

Also I have seen an Invoker's strange item (forgot which one was this item) which is having two counters, one for regular kills and one for sun strike kills...so anybody here knows something about this item?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys any one here has *Shoulders* and *Bracers* of this Invoker's set called The Cabalist of Dark Magic? I already have the Cape and the Hair which are both strange (they have a counter to count number of kills in your get in your games) so I want the the *Shoulders* and *Bracers* to have that strange modifier with kills counter...i will trade any item except for smeevil from my inventory for these two items...
> 
> Also I have seen an Invoker's strange item (forgot which one was this item) which is having two counters, one for regular kills and one for sun strike kills...so anybody here knows something about this item?



I do have this set, but only the head and cape are strange. I'm also looking for strange 2 items which are left. I have normal ones.

And the thing with 2 counters, I'm only making a guess but he may have that kills counter tag. There are many like these:
For eg. First blood, Chonosphere kills, mutli hero chrono, etc.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I do have this set, but only the head and cape are strange. I'm also looking for strange 2 items which are left. I have normal ones.
> 
> And the thing with 2 counters, I'm only making a guess but he may have that kills counter tag. There are many like these:
> For eg. First blood, Chonosphere kills, mutli hero chrono, etc.



yes you are correct...there is some Strange Item modifier called Sun Strike which can be used only on other strange invoker items and it will add a second counter for sun strike kills...do you know how to get this item modifier?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> yes you are correct...there is some Strange Item modifier called Sun Strike which can be used only on other strange invoker items and it will add a second counter for sun strike kills...do you know how to get this item modifier?



you can buy them in store
Or trading is another way to get one


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 17, 2013)

MY EMAIL ID IS mike.messiah@gmail.com
Ill just show my STEAM page , i am new in it so dunno what all to do...
Thanks in advance ^_^
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/8133/8mre.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 17, 2013)

My Precious Puck 
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/521/k5uh.jpg
the Score is 46(Dire) -43(Radiant) and we lost 
really enjoyed with lvl 5 Dagon


----------



## theserpent (Jun 17, 2013)

New to spectre,need to find a perfect BUILT


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> New to spectre,need to find a perfect BUILT



power treads or phase boots + vanguard + radiance or manta  + diffusal blade + heart = ownage 

radiance is a great item on specter so try to get it before 25 mins mark or else go with manta


----------



## theserpent (Jun 17, 2013)

^ Ok thanks.
So in ganks , this was a nice way I found
Puck initiates and reduces everyones health by 40-50% and then I ulti,and then haunt a hero with 10% HP=KILLING SPREME


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ Ok thanks.
> So in ganks , this was a nice way I found
> Puck initiates and reduces everyones health by 40-50% and then I ulti,and then haunt a hero with 10% HP=KILLING SPREME


Hell Yeah!!
Is Force Staff and Eul sceptor overkill for Puck or necessary for team fights?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 17, 2013)

Erm....How to get last hits?(Is there a technique for this? Plz link me a video then)
Usually my Last Hits are 70-80,while ganesh,serpent etc ranges from 100-200.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 17, 2013)

oVERKILL? those are its standard items.

 But no matter what,stick to blink dagger as ur first purchase.
 As for that Puck with lvl 5 Dagon? THATS overkill lol (no wonder u lost lol jst kidding i didnt see ur game so cant judge but any observer will point out the same). The only real advantage of upgrading dagon through late game is the reduced Cooldown.  Spending 1450 for 100 extra dmg and neglibible stats ??? not worth it, but reducing the cd down to 25 sec @ dagon lvl 5, worth it in certain situations. In big fights with "bought outs" u can manage to use dagon 2wice or even 3rice ! And Puck is the int hero with the highest survivability. People hardly chase a low hp puck with blink, they are simply getting themselves trolled ...

@ghouse. If Spectre can get Radience in early-mid game then straight Heart. Diffusal blade not very popular as the game stretches to 30+ mins by the time Spectre gets diffusal. After RAD Spectre has to stop farming and start killing so gold/min is reduced and at this moment u gotta go for CORE NECESSITIES like Heart.
Oh and ya, if u play Spectre, make sure ur supports give u farm in tri lane.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Erm....How to get last hits?(Is there a technique for this? Plz link me a video then)
> Usually my Last Hits are 70-80,while ganesh,serpent etc ranges from 100-200.



Use the "s" (stop) key while farming.. try to time ur last shots. Its tougher with range heroes as the projectile animation is not as fast as swinging away in melee form. Like u are hitting an enemy creep, friendly creeps also hitting the same enemy creep. So while attackin, keep pressing "s" repeatedly ans as soon as creep hp is low ,somehwere below ur max attack, then release "s" and ur hero will attack it for a LAST HIT. If there are other enemy creeps nearby , it can get tricky cuz the AI of ur hero may opt to hit other creeps,specially the ones near u or the one hitting you.
Buy quelling blade for better hits, but i feel it really spoils us so try to farm well without quelling blade


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Erm....How to get last hits?(Is there a technique for this? Plz link me a video then)
> Usually my Last Hits are 70-80,while ganesh,serpent etc ranges from 100-200.



Just wait for the creeps health to get low enough and then strike. You will need to take your attack animation into consideration while doing so. Also, practice.

Edit : How I do it : I disabled auto-attack, so I stand close to the creep and when its health goes low enough, I attack by pressing "A" and clicking on the creep.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 18, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Hell Yeah!!
> Is Force Staff and Eul sceptor overkill for Puck or necessary for team fights?



eul sceptor is useless on puck because puck has phase shift and blink dagger is 1000 times better than force staff on puck...blink + silence + ulti = team kill...also dagon is a very good item on puck


----------



## Neo (Jun 18, 2013)

tried Visage ad Night Stlker. BOTH ARE DAMN AWESOME. I had 8 kills during the first nightfall as night stalker.yay!


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 18, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> eul sceptor is useless on puck because puck has phase shift and blink dagger is 1000 times better than force staff on puck...blink + silence + ulti = team kill...also dagon is a very good item on puck



EUL's is very usefull item when puck is being played as the initiator in a 5 v 5 fight .Especially if the opponents have crowd control spells... It also help you make an enemy hero useless in a fight or save your ally... Also it make you invulnerable for 2.5 seconds, which can be used to blink and orb away from danger.... alll this for 2700....

and yes Blink is core on puck... forcestaff not so much, since you alreay have orb, and it does not give the precise moment provided by blink..

BTW: At what time do you guys play.... I have added to the group and had sent friend request to couple of you guys.... My dota handle is !mp@sse (impasse)....please send me friend request when anyone sees me online... I would love to play with you people...




ghouse12311 said:


> power treads or phase boots + vanguard + radiance or manta  + diffusal blade + heart = ownage
> 
> radiance is a great item on specter so try to get it before 25 mins mark or else go with manta




Add S&Y to the list if possible, great for chasing and killing solo heroes.... Make S&Y at the beginning, then use the Yasha for manta and Sange for Heaven's Halberd...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 21, 2013)

Is there any way to give my Dota 2 game data to a friend?
One of my friend is intrested in playing dota 2,but he has a 3GB FUP limit on his 3g dongle,So even if i gift him the game,He won't be able to download it fast(Dota 2 is very well over 3GB in size)
So is there any way to give him Dota 2 game data?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 21, 2013)

let him install steam, then copy dota 2 beta folder to his steam installation direcory.(Steam\Steamapps\common\dota 2 beta). After copying, if you click install from his steam library , it will detect the files. 

It will take some time, and may show that downloading 0/5 GB, but after sometime it will jump to 100 %.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Is there any way to give my Dota 2 game data to a friend?
> One of my friend is intrested in playing dota 2,but he has a 3GB FUP limit on his 3g dongle,So even if i gift him the game,He won't be able to download it fast(Dota 2 is very well over 3GB in size)
> So is there any way to give him Dota 2 game data?



take backup of the game in steam , save the backup in a folder and give that folder to your friend so that he can restore it on his steam client...i have tried this with a fresh install of steam client on my PC and it works...

also guys I have about 105 kills on my strange invoker cape from about 23 games...pretty good for a Invoker newbie right? he is so much fun to play..best dota hero


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> also guys I have about 105 kills on my strange invoker cape from about 23 games...pretty good for a Invoker newbie right? he is so much fun to play..best dota hero


Hahaha... you seem to enjoy him a lot these days.. I did spectate a couple of your matches and i can tell your fingers are set on this hero


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 21, 2013)

But they are constantly nerfing invoker


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 21, 2013)

Started DOTA 2 recently...(plz add me, my siggy is the link)
One thing i noticed, the players are SOOO QUIET as in no typing at all. I like good communication and i got a lot of that from RGC gaming with   Dota. Co-ordination is ZERO. Pure pub game... u take bot lane, dont leave lane till ur lvl 16 lol...(DK,Axe etc) I didnt experience leavers yet so thats one really good thing...


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Started DOTA 2 recently...(plz add me, my siggy is the link)
> One thing i noticed, the players are SOOO QUIET as in no typing at all. I like good communication and i got a lot of that from RGC gaming with   Dota. Co-ordination is ZERO. Pure pub game... u take bot lane, dont leave lane till ur lvl 16 lol...(DK,Axe etc) I didnt experience leavers yet so thats one really good thing...



are you a dota 1 player too by any chance?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 21, 2013)

Piyush said:


> are you a dota 1 player too by any chance?



Isn't it obvious?


----------



## nims11 (Jun 21, 2013)

Piyush said:


> are you a dota 1 player too by any chance?



One thing I love about LAN games in Dota1, lots of communication and coordination.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Isn't it obvious?


How come?


----------



## Neo (Jun 22, 2013)

I think meepo is the most difficult hero in dota 2. Damn! What are those control groups? How to manage them?

Also, what items are supposed to be built on NS and visage?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2013)

Neo said:


> I think meepo is the most difficult hero in dota 2. Damn! What are those control groups? How to manage them?
> 
> Also, what items are supposed to be built on NS and visage?


 
CTRL + 1/2/3... for Meepo I guess

NS build: Bottle if mid OR Urn if laning + Phase boots + Vanguard + BKB (IF there are many disablers) + Aghanim scepter if your first 2 nights went great and there are enemy junglers. Apart from these you can have cuirass or heart for tankiness, Havens Halberd if enemy has many hard right clickers and a Skull basher if you are playing semi carry OR opponent have some escape heroes.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BTW
transitioning-into-launch-mode


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 22, 2013)

Any builds for Nyx Assasin.?
So far i follow the default valve build for him(Dagon,Mana Boots,Urn)
and which heroes make good laning partners for Nyx?


----------



## nims11 (Jun 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Any builds for Nyx Assasin.?
> So far i follow the default valve build for him(Dagon,Mana Boots,Urn)
> and which heroes make good laning partners for Nyx?



Try SnY, Buriza, on nyx. For laning, I prefer any support who lets me farm, as nyx needs to farm fast till 6 and start ganking. Also, the third skill is pretty handy in surviving during laning.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 22, 2013)

Lol.Today is "Riki Day" 3 matches back to back of Invisible Glory


----------



## Desmond (Jun 22, 2013)

WTF, check this guy out : DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - im based


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> WTF, check this guy out : DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - im based



*cdn.alltheragefaces.com/img/faces/large/cereal-guy-cereal-guy-spitting-l.png


That Nigga is GODLIKE! 
Or is Dota 2 getting hacked


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> WTF, check this guy out : DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - im based



One of the comment from Dotabuff..




> Pretty sure it's a guy dual-triple-quad-something boxing and just feeding some alt/hacked Steam accounts.
> Apparently you can abandon games on the load screen without penalty using the console, so they just repeatedly leave games until they're matched with the other accounts they're using (probably on search options with low popularity, e.g. Australia + Russian Language or something)
> Also look at the people on his Dotabuff that he has 100% win rate with.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 22, 2013)

what say if we add MoM to the build...with the 3rd ON , who wud wanna hit him back for 3 sec ??
But NyX Assasin is not a carry buy any chance. Check its stats growth, piss poor agi hero ...more like an Int hero. The 3rd skill is the only skill which gives him a "carry" potential

@CommanderSHawnzer
 The Valve build of dagon,mana boots etc is THE ideal build. Unless you are playing with brain dead noobs on Garena(DOta1) or Dota 2 "Auto matchmaking" where we usually go fun builds like Battlefury and Radiance (trolling),  Dagon rush is the only way to go. NyX Assasin is the real assasin with imba burst damage! Be it tournament or pub, a quick dagon along with mana boots is what  must aim for before the mid game start (20mins)

@Neo-- Geomancer/Meepo isnt the most difficult hero to pick and play IN MY OPINION . Its more like most difficult hero to play "Effectively". Even newbies can play well even if they dont use Ctrl+1,2,3 etc. Just select all, Throw Earthbind, TAB, through Earthbind from next meepo,TAB, through again from the 3rd one etc etc...I have seen many newbs own with meepo without using POOF, which is extremely OP! Escape/Summon of meepo+ 180 damage WATAFAXX thats too imba imo . The problem with meepo is when ur enemies counter u with CC spells (Crowd control) and AOE spells (Area of Effect) and poof cast time is slow. But its all compensated with the passive slow effect (upto 80%slow wtf)

 In my opinion, the most difficult hero to play is Visage. Those damn farmiliars are too difficult to babysit  and when enemies kill them they get 150 gold @lvl 16 ...feeder no.1
    and ya, Meepo and Visage are my two least played heroes 

what say if we add MoM to the build...with the 3rd ON , who wud wanna hit him back for 3 sec ??
But NyX Assasin is not a carry buy any chance. Check its stats growth, piss poor agi hero ...more like an Int hero. The 3rd skill is the only skill which gives him a "carry" potential

@CommanderSHawnzer
 The Valve build of dagon,mana boots etc is THE ideal build. Unless you are playing with brain dead noobs on Garena(DOta1) or Dota 2 "Auto matchmaking" where we usually go fun builds like Battlefury and Radiance (trolling),  Dagon rush is the only way to go. NyX Assasin is the real assasin with imba burst damage! Be it tournament or pub, a quick dagon along with mana boots is what  must aim for before the mid game start (20mins)

@Neo-- Geomancer/Meepo isnt the most difficult hero to pick and play IN MY OPINION . Its more like most difficult hero to play "Effectively". Even newbies can play well even if they dont use Ctrl+1,2,3 etc. Just select all, Throw Earthbind, TAB, through Earthbind from next meepo,TAB, through again from the 3rd one etc etc...I have seen many newbs own with meepo without using POOF, which is extremely OP! Escape/Summon of meepo+ 180 damage WATAFAXX thats too imba imo . The problem with meepo is when ur enemies counter u with CC spells (Crowd control) and AOE spells (Area of Effect) and poof cast time is slow. But its all compensated with the passive slow effect (upto 80%slow wtf)

 In my opinion, the most difficult hero to play is Visage. Those damn farmiliars are too difficult to babysit  and when enemies kill them they get 150 gold @lvl 16 ...feeder no.1
    and ya, Meepo and Visage are my two least played heroes


----------



## nims11 (Jun 22, 2013)

^ Visage is my favourite hero. Understanding intricacies of Visage is important for playing it well. Also without familiars, Visage is just half of what it can be, so familiars should be taken care of properly, learn to micro well, take care against high physical damage heroes. And most important part is to start ganking as soon as you go lvl 6.
DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - nims11 - Matches



Neo said:


> I think meepo is the most difficult hero in dota 2. Damn! What are those control groups? How to manage them?
> 
> Also, what items are supposed to be built on NS and visage?



Control groups -> select units, press Ctrl+1, those units are in Control group 1, similar with other numbers.
Dota1 tip: put courier to control group 2. Add shops to other control groups one by one (Yeah you heard right, shops). This way, you can easily buy stuffs and keep a watch on your lane.


----------



## Neo (Jun 23, 2013)

until now i've been selecting all-visagd and familiars- and right click the damn enemy. And when i see my familiars dying or i need to AOE stun, i left click on the familiar and press Q, which was very difficult lol.
I'll try control groups this time. Thanks.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 23, 2013)

Neo said:


> until now i've been selecting all-visagd and familiars- and right click the damn enemy. And when i see my familiars dying or i need to AOE stun, i left click on the familiar and press Q, which was very difficult lol.
> I'll try control groups this time. Thanks.



When multiple units are selected, switch through units with TAB, very useful for chain stunning using familiars.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2013)

Played pudge after a long time.
Hook success rate 10%


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 23, 2013)

*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-06-23_00002_zpse731ed6f.jpg


Nice K/D i've got,Inspite of having NO laning partner early game(I was in Bot,there were 2 in mid )


----------



## theserpent (Jun 23, 2013)

^ You are really getting better day by day.Today you and tiny(Neo) Provided amazing support,especialy tiny's tosses 

For sb follow this
Power threads and bracers-Mask of madness then rush for Scepter and bkb,Scepter because it reduces your ULTI cooldown to 20s


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 23, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ You are really getting better day by day.Today you and tiny(Neo) Provided amazing support,especialy tiny's tosses
> 
> For sb follow this
> Power threads and bracers-Mask of madness then rush for *Scepter and bkb*,Scepter because it reduces your ULTI cooldown to 20s



which one to get if  i have money for only one?(i.e which should take priority?) I take BKB usually after PT + MoM


----------



## Neo (Jun 23, 2013)

@piyush i saw how you were struggling XD


----------



## theserpent (Jun 23, 2013)

You need both actually
But I just get
1)Urn of shawdows
2)Power threads
3)Mask of madness
4)Scepter
If the game carries on I build something depending on the game,Like sometimes Heart,Sometimes BKB,And rarely Mael



CommanderShawnzer said:


> which one to get if  i have money for only one?(i.e which should take priority?) I take BKB usually after PT + MoM



Scepter basically gives you +10 atributes to all for 4200 gold


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2013)

For BS lovers try this build for once:

Boots--> Midas-->power treads --> Force staff--> Dagon upto lvl 5

Saw one match with this build on BS and this guy was so good. And not that opponents were dull, the match was even.
Midas is the only item which when equipped on BS, gives health 
And Some guys must be wondering the use of Dagon. Simple... for finishing off with this combo: 
Ulti, FS and Dagon


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2013)

dunno why but i always drow and riki :3

piyush, the build seems nice, but why not dagger?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like you guys are having fun without me I m here in hospital lol.....


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nice K/D i've got,Inspite of having NO laning partner early game(I was in Bot,there were 2 in mid )



Try to Improve on Last Hits
38 LHs on 58 mins is too low

Can someone gimme the guide on WR items?
i usually done this
Courier/Wards->Bottle->phase boots->Force Staff->Sheep Stick

and one more thing having Eul Sceptor really helps
when Venom ulti on you try to Cyclone yourself
it removes the Debuff(tried it)
It mostly removes all the Buffs


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 24, 2013)

Will try SK today,Solo Roshan,Pickup Aegis
And Troll the enemy team


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> For BS lovers try this build for once:
> 
> Boots--> Midas-->power treads --> Force staff--> Dagon upto lvl 5
> 
> ...



That is dota 1 build I guess, Sarath told this some post ago. I tried this once, and it is imba. You can use dagon on creeps as well to get health..


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2013)

Neo said:


> dunno why but i always drow and riki :3
> 
> piyush, the build seems nice, but why not dagger?


Dagger on BS is not required as he gets enough speed boost when some enemy hero reaches 50% of his health mark


gta0gagan said:


> Looks like you guys are having fun without me I m here in hospital lol.....


what happened?


ganeshnokiae63 said:


> the guide on WR items?
> i usually done this
> Courier/Wards->Bottle->phase boots->Force Staff->Sheep Stick
> 
> ...



WR build is very diverse depending upon game. But many times people go for this:
Phase boots--> Force staff --> Orchid -->Linkin-->Vyse

Also, the last WR match you played with us, one thing I noticed is you leveled up ulti at normal levels. WR is one of the few heroes whose ulti can be skipped for later levels. Many WR players try to max the first 3 skills asap and leave ulti for last. Mainly because at early levels, your damage isnt that much and to use ulti on that damage, its further reduced.
Also, early maxing of shackle and powershot helps in harassing the crap outa enemies as 2 sec stun and 300dmg power shot every 15 secs is scary.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 24, 2013)

For bs make 
1)Power threas
2)Sange and yasha
3)Force staff
4)MKB Or Radiance-then GG


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> That is dota 1 build I guess, Sarath told this some post ago. I tried this once, and it is imba. You can use dagon on creeps as well to get health..



I see... didnt know it was old build. But I find this one better than ususal SnY/Radiance/ ....


----------



## theserpent (Jun 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I see... didnt know it was old build. But I find this one better than ususal SnY/Radiance/ ....



You require Yasha-You have to rush for it, as your base movement speed becomes 400, It's easier to take down enemies  with the extra movement speed of Thrist included


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> You require Yasha-You have to rush for it, as your base movement speed becomes 400, It's easier to take down enemies  with the extra movement speed of Thrist included


Hmm
I thought thirst could help us reach 522 movt speed even without Yasha


----------



## theserpent (Jun 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Hmm
> I thought thirst could help us reach 522 movt speed even without Yasha



Yup true, But yasha gives more speed and agility


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jun 24, 2013)

Plz help..i have installed dota2 from steam but everytime i try to view my dota 2 profile, i get an error "Not connected to the Dota 2 network"  plz guide how can i connect to dota 2 network? do i need to purchase any online pass thingy?
sorry for my noobness  i have never played any mmo type game before but i really want play this game.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Yup true, But yasha gives more speed and agility



More agility... yes. More Speed... 522 is the max movement speed attainable in dota 2



Neo said:


> dunno why but i always drow and riki :3
> 
> piyush, the build seems nice, but why not dagger?



Dagger is no use.... force staff helps bs to position himself and also to force enemies after rupturing..



nims11 said:


> Try SnY, Buriza, on nyx. For laning, I prefer any support who lets me farm, as nyx needs to farm fast till 6 and start ganking. Also, the third skill is pretty handy in surviving during laning.




Nyx is a support, he needs levels and not farm... also etheral blade is better pickup on Nyx than sny or buriza... etheral the enemy and diagon him or use mana burn/stun.... also helps him evade physical attacks for longer time when used along with spiked carapice. Blink is also a good item in him to initiate...



A_ashish_A said:


> Plz help..i have installed dota2 from steam but everytime i try to view my dota 2 profile, i get an error "Not connected to the Dota 2 network"  plz guide how can i connect to dota 2 network? do i need to purchase any online pass thingy?
> sorry for my noobness  i have never played any mmo type game before but i really want play this game.



Right click on Dota 2 in your steam library and use Check the integrity of game cache option... then try relaunching the game. Also check your firewall settings.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 25, 2013)

Watch this video for 29 minute entertainment by SingSing


----------



## nims11 (Jun 25, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Nyx is a support, he needs levels and not farm... also etheral blade is better pickup on Nyx than sny or buriza... etheral the enemy and diagon him or use mana burn/stun.... also helps him evade physical attacks for longer time when used along with spiked carapice. Blink is also a good item in him to initiate...



He wanted an alternative build.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 25, 2013)

nims11 said:


> He wanted an alternative build.




Agree... I was just pointing to a better option... btw ever tried refresher nyx with boots of travel, diagon, etheral and veil of discord... its fun..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 25, 2013)

*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-06-25_00002_zpsed84c30c.jpg
My first 0 death KS with SK


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jun 25, 2013)

Right click on Dota 2 in your steam library and use Check the integrity of game cache option... then try relaunching the game. Also check your firewall settings.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> ok i Checked the integrity of game cache option but its stuck on 0%... any idea wats wrong?? plz reply urgent
> 
> finally checked integrity of game cache option and all files are successfully checked. still i m unable to connect to server


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2013)

A_ashish_A said:


> ok i Checked the integrity of game cache option but its stuck on 0%... any idea wats wrong?? plz reply urgent
> 
> finally checked integrity of game cache option and all files are successfully checked. still i m unable to connect to server



go oin steam settings and check which server you have selected for downloading?]
Select Malaysia/singapore


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 26, 2013)

A_ashish_A said:


> ok i Checked the integrity of game cache option but its stuck on 0%... any idea wats wrong?? plz reply urgent
> 
> finally checked integrity of game cache option and all files are successfully checked. still i m unable to connect to server



Where are you installing the game, in office PC or Home PC? I had the issue when I tried to install it in my office PC, had to delete and install multiple times, to get it working....


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 26, 2013)

You can access steam in office? Which company you work dude?



A_ashish_A said:


> Plz help..i have installed dota2 from steam but everytime i try to view my dota 2 profile, i get an error "Not connected to the Dota 2 network"  plz guide how can i connect to dota 2 network? do i need to purchase any online pass thingy?
> sorry for my noobness  i have never played any mmo type game before but i really want play this game.



How you got dota? did someone send you the beta invite? I guess you got the spectator version, try to watch some game from watch tab.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jun 26, 2013)

Piyush said:


> go oin steam settings and check which server you have selected for downloading?]
> Select Malaysia/singapore



Ok i will try and let know.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 26, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> You can access steam in office? Which company you work dude?



I used to when, I worked in a gaming company... now cant open any sites other than google or techforums


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jun 26, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Where are you installing the game, in office PC or Home PC? I had the issue when I tried to install it in my office PC, had to delete and install multiple times, to get it working....


Its on my home pc.



arijitsinha said:


> You can access steam in office? Which company you work dude?
> 
> 
> 
> How you got dota? did someone send you the beta invite? I guess you got the spectator version, try to watch some game from watch tab.


Nope..no invite. I downloaded it from steam myself. I can play offline but whenever i try to check my dota profile i get "not connected to dota2 server" error. One thing i will like to tell that i have not installed steam on C drive. Can it be a reason?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 26, 2013)

You are using spectator client version, get a dota 2 beta invite from someone , or add me, i can give you the invite in evening. My Steam profile is at my sig.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone want to make an expedition into the Heart of Mother Russia(i.e the Russian server) And troll some Russian Patriots  ?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 26, 2013)

I would luv to..... but suck in office for another 3 hours... 
BTW.. whats your gamer tg for DOTA 2


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Anyone want to make an expedition into the Heart of Mother Russia(i.e the Russian server) And troll some Russian Patriots  ?



I will , I will, I will login by my alternate account .


----------



## theserpent (Jun 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Anyone want to make an expedition into the Heart of Mother Russia(i.e the Russian server) And troll some Russian Patriots  ?



Best of luck.Dont blame us if you are muted xD or if you become more "NOOB"


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jun 26, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> You are using spectator client version, get a dota 2 beta invite from someone , or add me, i can give you the invite in evening. My Steam profile is at my sig.



Ok bro i will add you as soon as i reach home.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Best of luck.Dont blame us if you are muted xD or if you become more "NOOB"



They type their Russian gibberish,I spam MC,BC and all the choicest Hindi gaalis on them


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jun 26, 2013)

arjit  i have added u on steam...plz send invite.

arjit  i have added u on steam...plz send invite.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2013)

A_ashish_A said:


> arjit  i have added u on steam...plz send invite.
> 
> arjit  i have added u on steam...plz send invite.



sent..


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jun 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> sent..



Thanx a lot bro...downloading. I hope now i can connect


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 27, 2013)

A_ashish_A said:


> Thanx a lot bro...downloading. I hope now i can connect


You dont need to download again if you have downloaded Spectator Client earlier.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 27, 2013)

What do you guys think about the following builds on Skywrath mage, for playing as an aggressive support. 
Build 1: Mana boots, Ghost scpeter, rod of atos
Build 2: Mana boots, Forcestaff, veil of discord

Which one is better? and any alternate suggestions?

P.S: please suggest keeping in mind that as a support wont be able to farm things like diagon, etheral or orchid...


----------



## Neo (Jun 27, 2013)

anyone here plays invoker?

anyone here plays invoker?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 27, 2013)

Aggresive support u say? Ghostscepter aggresive? only if u are going for ethereal blade with it... and Mana boots? its  support equipment. Better go phase boot..thats friggin aggresive  lol
Veil of Discord...too late and its not a support item in any situation. By that time Pipes and BKBs will be ringing everywhere.
Nonetheless, for a aggresive support build with Skywrath i would suggest--

Bottle->Phase boots-->Force Staff-->---BloodStone--->GhostScepter--> Ethereal --->Hex (assuming u are controlling runes well at start or bottling with courier)

Dont go for Atos unless u are playing a pub game where such luxuries are considered "pro" . And its a 5v 5 game, there are other disablers to help your combo...
 Bloodstone is needed for survival and mana pool  and is supportive in the sense ur death will heal nearby allies. 

What sets Skywrath aggresive is his 2nd, 3rd, and Ulti. The 1st skill is more like a continuous vision giver. So dont go crazy for INT, go for mana pool. Ulti is friggin 650 mana at lvl 11 i think >_< 
Cast 1st, 2nd and 3rd and no mana for ulti LOL..u dont want that to happen..
In CM games and tournament ladder matches, Bloodstone is what Skywrath goes for, a must item. Like Bottle-->Stick-->Arcane-->start building bloodstone starting from Mana Booster. 

And ya, Skywrath is not a  pure support hero. He's a Ganker/Nuker. If he is slouchy in the start,or fails at ganking, he may as well quit.



Neo said:


> anyone here plays invoker?
> 
> anyone here plays invoker?


 Me  In tourneys if my captain picks invoker (if we get first pick and its not banned) he gives me the epic responsibility to play this INT CARRY. Mastered it by playing it continuously weeks before Asylum DOtA tournament in 2012


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 27, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Aggresive support u say? Ghostscepter aggresive? only if u are going for ethereal blade with it... and Mana boots? its  support equipment. Better go phase boot..thats friggin aggresive  lol
> Veil of Discord...too late and its not a support item in any situation. By that time Pipes and BKBs will be ringing everywhere.
> Nonetheless, for a aggresive support build with Skywrath i would suggest--
> 
> Bottle->Phase boots-->Force Staff-->---BloodStone--->GhostScepter--> Ethereal --->Hex (assuming u are controlling runes well at start or bottling with courier)



Yes.. i had thought of phase, but was worried about the mana requirements.... and do you think there is need for phase when you have a force staff?
Ghost scepter was just in case I get enough fram by feeding on the enemy supports to get an etheral.... also to avoid physical attacks from the enemy carries.
I agree with your veiw of Veil, but its still good to nuke the supports.. as they wouldnt be able to buy BKB...


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jun 28, 2013)

ok got in dota2 servers and played a couple of matches... awesome game Again a lots of thanks to arjit and all other tdf bros for help. plz do add me on steam. my steam id is ashish_8244


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 28, 2013)

*mygaming.co.za/news/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Diablo-3-screenshot-3-butcher_barb_rd2_023.jpg
Valve should sue Blizzard.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 28, 2013)

I got a Tidehunter Trading card last night even if i am in LPQ  Now what should i do with this thing?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 28, 2013)

you can give that to me 

Anyway, you got that because steam trading card goes live yesterday. Every game will drop half of its maximum dropable card. So you will get 3 more crds. And it depends on how much time you play a game.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 29, 2013)

I only have 1 cs:go card,how to get dota 2 cards please teme


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 29, 2013)

play the game dude, every 1 hour you will get a card i guess.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 29, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> play the game dude,* every 1 hour you will get a card* i guess.



WHAT!? 
Steam shows i've played 204 hours of dota
And no single card


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> WHAT!?
> Steam shows i've played 204 hours of dota
> And no single card



play Dota 2 now and you can see others are getting that cards at the end of the game
still no card for me


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 29, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> play Dota 2 now and you can see others are getting that cards at the end of the game
> still no card for me



Nope. 
Steam Trading Cards FAQ


> What about free to play games like Team Fortress 2 or Dota 2?
> *Free to play games drop game cards based on your in-game purchasing. For every $9 USD spent (approximate) since the start of the Steam Trading Card Beta, you will earn one card drop.* This card will drop at some point as you play. If you have made in-game purchases in Dota 2 or Team Fortress 2 prior to the Steam Trading Card Beta, or if you owned Team Fortress 2 prior to the Free to Play update, you will have 4 or 5 additional card drops available.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nope.
> Steam Trading Cards FAQ


got a player card
game cards are dropped when you buy something from the store


----------



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2013)

Got a player card today  Navis


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 30, 2013)

receiving uncompressed update data from server my ASS ! stupid VALVE 6 days LPQ, they havent fixed this bug since 2011. 

fps drops to 5-10 from 60 and latency spikes to 180 from 100


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 1, 2013)

^fps drop is because of your wooden pc  Everytime your loading completes after 1 minute mark

*How to create guild in dota 2?*

We can create our own guild which will include all tdf members. Anyone having idea what are the requirement of creating guild?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 2, 2013)

nice matchmaking
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/266/d5gr.jpg
slark     - joker
Visage  - morningstar

How to create  a guild?
click here


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 2, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> How to create  a guild?
> click here



DAMN that big red arrow.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2013)

Do we have a TDF guild?


----------



## rapusa (Jul 2, 2013)

*imageshack.com/scaled/large/545/rs1h.jpg

My current druid build .
Any suggestion on shyla's escape items & tactics ? I am using SB but that require time to farm till then shyla easy pick for gankers.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 2, 2013)

Again headress...!!!  . Surely you are in love with this item.

Anyway, you need good micro skill to play syla. The good are you at micro the best you can escape.

Put all items on bear, and for lone one boot is enough. In later part of the game transfer the items from bear to lone.

Starting on bear - queling blade,stout shield,orb of venom
Later on bear - phase boots, armlet , skull basher , maelstorm/mjoilnir , radiance if you are doing superb well.

on lone - green boot, vlad,meka(all aura items),AC.

Remember your bear do all the damage, so stay at safe position and use your bear. If you get gank dont run with the bear, use your bear to attack enemies, when you try to escape.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2013)

Nicely summed up^^

Just want to say 1 thing. Many guys tend to make Divine when they have enough gold. But what they fail to understand is that if you somehow get drop the DR and enemy gets it, it may change the game..

The only heroes that I think are suitable for DR are Skeleton King, Bounty Hunter and Clinkz.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 3, 2013)

What about HoT on druid?
tips:
control the bear and keep druid near the tower to avoid incoming ganks
use your bear to get items from secret shop


----------



## vrk (Jul 3, 2013)

what is the use of player card ???


----------



## doom (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello Guys, Ive just started Dota 2. It seems to be an awesome game. Since I am in the learning process, I am only playing Ursa. I tried zeus and a few more but since I liked ursa, I am playing it so that in at least 1 character I can be good and then move on to others.Add me rgupta94. Any tips/help would be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> What about HoT on druid?
> tips:
> control the bear and keep druid near the tower to avoid incoming ganks
> use your bear to get items from secret shop


Generally people tend to skip HoT. Instead they make radiance for power and AC for tankiness and attack speed.


vrk said:


> what is the use of player card ???


Its used in compendium. No other use as of now.


doom said:


> Hello Guys, Ive just started Dota 2. It seems to be an awesome game. Since I am in the learning process, I am only playing Ursa. I tried zeus and a few more but since I liked ursa, I am playing it so that in at least 1 character I can be good and then move on to others.Add me rgupta94. Any tips/help would be appreciated. Cheers



IF you have time, then check the various links of guides and tips mentioned in this thread from the first page itself 
And there are many good guides scattered over the internet


----------



## vrk (Jul 3, 2013)

I got 6 to 7 player cards , 2 or 3 of them are of navi.....

but still don't know what to do.....


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 3, 2013)

doom said:


> Hello Guys, Ive just started Dota 2. It seems to be an awesome game. Since I am in the learning process, I am only playing Ursa. I tried zeus and a few more but since I liked ursa, I am playing it so that in at least 1 character I can be good and then move on to others.Add me rgupta94. Any tips/help would be appreciated. Cheers


Y U NO PLAY DOOM(the hero)?



vrk said:


> I got 6 to 7 player cards , 2 or 3 of them are of navi.....
> 
> but still don't know what to do.....



Give them to me. 

BTW I have created a guild named 'TDF'. I have invited almost all I know who are from tdf. If I missed anyone, post your steam profile id here. I will sned the invite.


----------



## vrk (Jul 3, 2013)

BTW I have created a guild named 'TDF'. I have invited almost all I know who are from tdf. If I missed anyone, post your steam profile id here. I will sned the invite.[/QUOTE]

My steam Id : Despicable(^_^)me


----------



## doom (Jul 3, 2013)

> IF you have time, then check the various links of guides and tips mentioned in this thread from the first page itself
> And there are many good guides scattered over the internet



Will sure do. Any more beginner heroes I can try out? I prefer ranged heroes than melee.



arijitsinha said:


> Y U NO PLAY DOOM(the hero)?



Ok, the next hero will be Doom 



vrk said:


> BTW I have created a guild named 'TDF'. I have invited almost all I know who are from tdf. If I missed anyone, post your steam profile id here. I will sned the invite.




Mine is rgupta94


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 3, 2013)

Can we join multiple Guilds?Because i am already in my clan guild.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 4, 2013)

doom said:


> Mine is rgupta94





vrk said:


> My steam Id : Despicable(^_^)me



Post your full steam profile id. Steam search is buggy. It is hard to find using usernames.



Ramu56 said:


> Can we join multiple Guilds?Because i am already in my clan guild.



Yes you can. upto 5 guild I guess.

*Indian dota2 tournament*

*docs.google.com/forms/d/1wg0Hsi305umg0irfHBep-ngVO74swYvGqNEXfJGONWw/viewform?pli=1


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 4, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Indian dota2 tournament[/SIZE][/B]
> 
> *docs.google.com/forms/d/1wg0Hsi305umg0irfHBep-ngVO74swYvGqNEXfJGONWw/viewform?pli=1


We can participate if we can play from home itself


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 4, 2013)

Evil 11
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/16/g2x2.jpg


----------



## doom (Jul 4, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Post your full steam profile id. Steam search is buggy. It is hard to find using usernames.



Where to find the full steam id?


----------



## rapusa (Jul 4, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Evil 11
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Where you can see that screen ? My match details don't show bear items and totals. Also names in your images are missing.



doom said:


> Where to find the full steam id?


Go to your steam profile and copy profile link.
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/850/oxok.jpg


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 4, 2013)

rapusa said:


> *imageshack.com/scaled/large/545/rs1h.jpg
> 
> My current druid build .
> Any suggestion on shyla's escape items & tactics ? I am using SB but that require time to farm till then shyla easy pick for gankers.



Escape items are hard to farm and also delay the farming of core items.... The easiest way to avoid dying with Syla is hugging the tower and using bear to farm till level 6 ( i know its obvious ).. But if you are still in danger of tower dives.. get a orb of venom on your bear. It helps you escape as orb effect slows the enemies attacked by the bear..and once you get entagle skilled on bear.. you could escape much easily.



vrk said:


> I got 6 to 7 player cards , 2 or 3 of them are of navi.....
> 
> but still don't know what to do.....



If you have xboct card, please trade with me...


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 4, 2013)

How are you all guys are doing ... nice to see posts after a long time


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 4, 2013)

doom said:


> Will sure do. Any more beginner heroes I can try out? I prefer ranged heroes than melee.
> 
> Mine is rgupta94




Ok, the next hero will be Doom 
You can try range heroes like Sniper and Drow... but farm for Lothars asap before you head out. And since you are new.. never hesitate to run away from a fight.. its much better than feeding.


----------



## doom (Jul 4, 2013)

rapusa said:


> Where you can see that screen ? My match details don't show bear items and totals. Also names in your images are missing.
> 
> 
> Go to your steam profile and copy profile link.
> *imageshack.com/scaled/large/850/oxok.jpg



Here it is-

Steam Community :: Doomcaster


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> how are you all guys are doing :d... Nice to see posts after a long time :d



omg you are alive!!!!!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 4, 2013)

^^Yeah! unfortunately i suffered a fishy battery leak in mah laptop which successfully pawned the wifi-lan port and NIC. No network for months and hell , office lappy crappy for any gaming, i fixed the wifi though, NIC is gone. Buying Clevo P157SM with GTX 780M next month, will be back to Dota2 once owned. I see lot many things added in dota2. Care for some news please?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2013)

Soon the Flawed mute system will be repaired 
There was a massive update to most of the heroes,like which made Huskar have high magic resistance etc


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 4, 2013)

Any new Heros added ?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2013)

^ Nop


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks at least saves me from huge updates, when i re install


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> thanks at least saves me from huge updates, when i re install



Lol you wont get any updates then,As you are downloading directly via steam, You'll get the updated game or either game + a compressed 200 mb update


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 4, 2013)

@rapusa 
that screen is from Dota 2 lounge
some names are missing due to they set their profile to private. Thats why.. 

@Sam
Its Nice to know that you are still alive
when you will be playing Dota?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2013)

Today played tusk in 2 matches
One match I went on MEGA kill strike 2-3 times
Next match LOL, we were PAWNED


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> How are you all guys are doing ... nice to see posts after a long time



hi sam 
come join us soon


----------



## vrk (Jul 5, 2013)

hey guys please add me on DOta2

Despicable(^_^)Me


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 5, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> @rapusa
> that screen is from Dota 2 lounge
> some names are missing due to they set their profile to private. Thats why..
> 
> ...



Dayuum!! Why people are under the impression that i could be dead!!! Two posts i saw saying "glad to see u alive "

Hopefully i will get myself online in August. Lot of things to settle out here...


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 5, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Dayuum!! Why people are under the impression that i could be dead!!! Two posts i saw saying "glad to see u alive "
> 
> Hopefully i will get myself online in August. Lot of things to settle out here...


Hey LAW,glad to see you  And congrats,you would be out of LPQ by now 

Also watch this interview of SingSing guys,its very informative


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 5, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Dayuum!! Why people are under the impression that i could be dead!!! Two posts i saw saying "glad to see u alive "
> 
> Hopefully i will get myself online in August. Lot of things to settle out here...



You were dead, you did not realise. Check the calender . You just respawned in the fountain


----------



## doom (Jul 5, 2013)

vrk said:


> BTW I have created a guild named 'TDF'. I have invited almost all I know who are from tdf. If I missed anyone, post your steam profile id here. I will sned the invite.



My steam Id : Despicable(^_^)me[/QUOTE]

Here it is, inv me 

Steam Community :: Doomcaster


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2013)

New thing I came to know yesterday.
People who are completing the tutorial quests are getting the items of the latest Sniper's Gunslinger set.

But there is a catch... 
1st sniper mission gives you 1 of the 4 items of the set.
doing the "destroy the mid towers" quest for a number of times( its mentioned there), will give you second item
doing the 5 vs 5 bot match will give 3rd item (if you win it 5 times)
And Dont the the details of the last item quest.

*Kunkka*
Anyways, apart from that, anyone here play Kunkka well enough? If so, tell me his skill and item build.

What I follow is:

Skill build: 2 1 2 1 3 4 2 1 2 1 4 1 3 3 3.... ( where 1 is that active ability, forgot the name, 2nd is passive, 3rd is X marks the spot)

Item build: Ring of health asap, then phase boots, Drums of endurance, battle fury, shadow blade, then either daedelus/ bkb/ heart

What I think is that Drums delay my core items a lil bit, but they give precious stats in early game. Also, My shadow blade is completed after battle fury which makes me think that I lose many ganking possibilities which would have been possible otherwise. 
Many people say Kunkka can do 1 hit Rampage. But is it even possible if all 5 enemies are at full health? Also, we have to make Divine Rapier, no? Coz otherwise, depending upon Daedelus crit for landing a rampage hit is gambling

*Weaver*
I started Weaver after watching a TI3 match in which Weaver was dominating Lifestealer very well. Skill build for weaver is pretty straight forward. But what do you go for item build? Sometimes I dont really find its ok to make Linkin asap. Weaver needs stats too coz wards/dust can ruin him all the way down. What I do is make perseverance and power treads asap. Then I go for the tiem which reduces armor by 6 ( is it medallion of courage? ) as it helps to chew down solo offlaner/jungling enemies quite easily. Then I either complete linkin (if there are many disablers) or farm for butterfly. Is it ok?
I mean I feel like there are many options for weaver but less time and gold.
And last of al, mention some laning heroes for Weaver.


*some suggestions on counter heroes*
In last matches, I found that most of the matches I lost were rither due to me or my team abandoning OR some specific heroes in enemy team. I'll list down some heroes which I find pain in the ass and you mention the heroes which can dominate them from early game itself.

Viper
Spirit breaker
Warlock
Meepo
Razor
Skeleton King


----------



## rapusa (Jul 5, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *some suggestions on counter heroes*
> In last matches, I found that most of the matches I lost were rither due to me or my team abandoning OR some specific heroes in enemy team. I'll list down some heroes which I find pain in the ass and you mention the heroes which can dominate them from early game itself.
> 
> Viper
> ...



I found OD best counter against any Hero that rely on summoned units(doppel, Warlock,Meepo ..) and thx to his prison skill he can be good counter for SB and pudge in late game.But OD require fast lvling and max his passive before raising orb skill. I usually play semi carry-support OD in pub matches cuz its hard to get support in pub matches.

For SB , i seen any tanky hero with good magic disables like doom  or riki/OD (in late game) good counter.
For viper & razor we have  riki /slark/SB ...hmm many counter heroes ?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 5, 2013)

^^ 

Regarding Kunkka skill build.. it should vary based on the state of the game.. 1 point in torrent would be enough...Also max tidebringer(s-2 passive) first... 
Also go for shadow blade first unless you are having a hard time.... 
I suggest 2,1,2,3,2,4,2,1/3, 3/1..... for first eight levels... if you are doing good and being sucessfull in ganking max "X" after s-2.. so no enemies can escape.. its also good to help you escape when thing go wrong..
If you are running againg 5 man pusing team.... max s-1(torrent) after tide...
Regarding the 1 hit rampage build.... yes its possible when you farm well and also when the enemy has no tanks....
The item build would be shadow blade ( this is not required, but will help from dying) , crystalis/ bf, crystalis/ bf,D edalus, bf and second Dedalus
1 hit rampage is also possible with one bf, one shadow blade and one dedalus.. but the enemy needs to have no tanks...and squishy carries like sniper or drow..
This is cause the BF effect and dedalus effects stack... and when the extra damage from shadow blade is added to it, its one hit rampage. Also use torrent and ship to confirm the rampage..

Viper --- nukers like lion or skywrath or lina etc... though with the new patch corrosive skin effect magic damage too..
Spirit breaker---- stunner or blinkers... silencer, lion is good too with two disables
Warlock---- ani-mage burns mana has magic resistance, od... rubick
Meepo--- nukers like above
Razor--- many counters stunners.. nukers
Skeleton King --- AM, PL and any diffusal carrying hero...etc

there are many other counters to these heroes based on their builds and state of the game...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2013)

rapusa said:


> I found OD best counter against any Hero that rely on summoned units(doppel, Warlock,Meepo ..) and thx to his prison skill he can be good counter for SB and pudge in late game.But OD require fast lvling and max his passive before raising orb skill. I usually play semi carry-support OD in pub matches cuz its hard to get support in pub matches.
> 
> For SB , i seen any tanky hero with good magic disables like doom  or riki/OD (in late game) good counter.
> For viper & razor we have  riki /slark/SB ...hmm many counter heroes ?


Havent played OD yet.. will try for sure
And I used to think that viper is good against SB as his abilities slow SB down, both attack speed and movt. speed, which are crucial for SB.


Bhargav Simha said:


> ^^
> Regarding Kunkka skill build.. it should vary based on the state of the game.. 1 point in torrent would be enough...Also max tidebringer(s-2 passive) first...
> Also go for shadow blade first unless you are having a hard time....
> I suggest 2,1,2,3,2,4,2,1/3, 3/1..... for first eight levels... if you are doing good and being sucessfull in ganking max "X" after s-2.. so no enemies can escape.. its also good to help you escape when thing go wrong..
> ...



For Kunkka having 2 daedelus, how will the crits probability work?
Will it be same as having 2 stout shield? If so, then it'd be somewhat easy to do 1 hit rampage as 2 daedelus will have their separate crits chance just before Kunnkka lands a hit.

Also, how does the ulti of Kunkka works?
I mean, when I marks the position of my ship, it always lands beyond that. And does the ship's direction is always in the direction of Kunkka at the time he used his ulti?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 6, 2013)

But OD cant lane against Sniper
37 LH in 38 min game
@Rapusa you have to deny your creeps when they have 50 %
by doing this you can fight under your tower and get Last Hits

Warlock and Spirit Breaker Win rate
Dota 2 buff


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2013)

My best Kunkka match so far. Only 1 torrent miss in this game. And almost 15-20 torrents were successful. Now I can do the combo of X-Mark, Torrent and Ghost ship easily. 

Kunkka match


----------



## sid25290 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey anyone interested here to play like a proper team?
Like 2 supports one offlaner and a carry and one mid?
Looking for a team to play with. I an play any role but i prefer offlaner or 1st support
If anyone is interested please let me know your desired roles and if you are interested in carry position u should have excellent last hit+map awareness. Hard support should have ward awareness.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2013)

sid25290 said:


> Hey anyone interested here to play like a proper team?
> Like 2 supports one offlaner and a carry and one mid?
> Looking for a team to play with. I an play any role but i prefer offlaner or 1st support
> If anyone is interested please let me know your desired roles and if you are interested in carry position u should have excellent last hit+map awareness. Hard support should have ward awareness.



I know only few players here who can play good in team games. Namely Rip you apart, Error.
Rest of us are all new. Even though we have good scores in pub games, but it doesnt matter as we have almost 0 map awareness.
I mean, one has to ping other guy several times in order to tell him that he's being ganked... help/careful.
Also, only few people here carry TPs with them. Most of the times I've seen, when I ask them for assistance, they all come down to help me from bot / top lane to the opposite lane by walking  

Anyways, we can try team match.. some people I know here from TDF at their preferable roles are:

Rip you apart (Ghouse):  Carry, Off laner
Error (arvindam): Mid Solo , Carry
Me/White Fang (piyush): Offlaner, Mid solo
Vegeta (ArijitSinha): Support , Carry
Gamerzeus (Gamer Ganesh): Carry, support
Hunter (Thinknodigit) : Support, Offlaner
WnxGloryOfDeath (Ramu) : Offlaner/ Carry

Rest of the guys are either new or I havent figure out their preferable roles/ havent played mush with them


----------



## sid25290 (Jul 6, 2013)

At what time do you people usually play 
I am online mon-sat. 11 am to 6:30 pm


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2013)

On weekends we play after noon
On weekdays, we usually play after evening


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 6, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I know only few players here who can play good in team games. Namely Rip you apart, Error.
> Rest of us are all new. Even though we have good scores in pub games, but it doesnt matter as we have almost 0 map awareness.
> I mean, one has to ping other guy several times in order to tell him that he's being ganked... help/careful.
> Also, only few people here carry TPs with them. Most of the times I've seen, when I ask them for assistance, they all come down to help me from bot / top lane to the opposite lane by walking
> ...



Hurray...
I'm on the list


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jul 6, 2013)

vrk said:


> BTW I have created a guild named 'TDF'. I have invited almost all I know who are from tdf. If I missed anyone, post your steam profile id here. I will sned the invite.



My steam Id : Despicable(^_^)me[/QUOTE]

Plz add me in guild.  My steam id is Ashish_8244.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 6, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I know only few players here who can play good in team games. Namely Rip you apart, Error.
> Rest of us are all new. Even though we have good scores in pub games, but it doesnt matter as we have almost 0 map awareness.
> I mean, one has to ping other guy several times in order to tell him that he's being ganked... help/careful.
> Also, only few people here carry TPs with them. Most of the times I've seen, when I ask them for assistance, they all come down to help me from bot / top lane to the opposite lane by walking
> ...



where is my role???


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> where is my role???



Like you there are many guys whom I've played only few games... so cant tel which role is your appropriate role


----------



## rapusa (Jul 6, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> But OD cant lane against Sniper
> 37 LH in 38 min game
> @Rapusa you have to deny your creeps when they have 50 %
> by doing this you can fight under your tower and get Last Hits


OD can't face any ranged agility Heroes in mid and sniper worst of all thanks to his long range and mini bass.In match you referring,Sniper didn't let me go near creep and keep denying creeps. I had no chance so I asked for lane change asap but no one wanted to come and that alchemist wanted me stay out of his lane cuz he want to farm ? woow nice team work!


Spoiler



*imageshack.com/a/img22/3693/5vzt.jpg


This match was worst match for me also : Highest number of deaths 


Spoiler



*imageshack.com/a/img827/4972/swwg.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jul 6, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I know only few players here who can play good in team games. Namely Rip you apart, Error.
> Rest of us are all new. Even though we have good scores in pub games, but it doesnt matter as we have almost 0 map awareness.
> I mean, one has to ping other guy several times in order to tell him that he's being ganked... help/careful.
> Also, only few people here carry TPs with them. Most of the times I've seen, when I ask them for assistance, they all come down to help me from bot / top lane to the opposite lane by walking
> ...



And me?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh ho...
Ok here is my rough idea about other DOTA players whom I've played with, but not too many matches

[BaB]Pikachu (The_Serpent): Carry, mid solo
GtaGagan : Carry
Rapusa : Mid solo
Cannibal_Corpse : Carry, Mid solo
Nims11 : Offlaner, Support
LAW (Sam): Carry, Mid solo
NoahArcAngel : Support, Offlaner


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 6, 2013)

You gotta see this one


----------



## Desmond (Jul 7, 2013)

Damn! You beat me to it.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Oh ho...
> Ok here is my rough idea about other DOTA players whom I've played with, but not too many matches
> 
> [BaB]Pikachu (The_Serpent): Carry, mid solo
> ...



Problem Solved 

@ Rapusa 
Dont angry at me
i just say he can lane against Pudge ,clinkz at his best
leaving no mana 
but he cant against certain heroes like sniper huskar


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2013)

*#Tip of the Day*

We can have an idea of enemy's wards/ invi enemy units presence if we are playing with heroes like Slark, Phantom Assassin

 Slark will lose his passive regen and move speed.
 While PA will become blurred as per her passive.


----------



## doom (Jul 7, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> BTW I have created a guild named 'TDF'. I have invited almost all I know who are from tdf. If I missed anyone, post your steam profile id here. I will sned the invite.



I still havent got an invite to the guild. Please do send me an invite:
Here it is-

Steam Community :: Doomcaster

Btw I was playing Riki, I love him. My score was decent 9-6 in my first human game. But the gem of true sight hurts very much. We were ganking the opposite team, they couldn't even roam around freely, but after luna got the gem, they started dominating us and won.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 7, 2013)

doom said:


> I still havent got an invite to the guild. Please do send me an invite:
> Here it is-
> 
> Steam Community :: Doomcaster
> ...



Don't worry.In most matches people don't know about sentry wards and Gem.Better luck next time  (I'm talking if your lvl 1 or 4 not if you're  like the level 50+ Gods here )


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 7, 2013)

imma BACK!

can i haz GG?!


----------



## rapusa (Jul 7, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> @ Rapusa
> Dont angry at me
> i just say he can lane against Pudge ,clinkz at his best
> leaving no mana but he cant against certain heroes like sniper huskar



I am not angry, i was just responding to this :


ganeshnokiae63 said:


> @Rapusa you have to deny your creeps when they have 50 %
> by doing this you can fight under your tower and get Last Hits


How i am supposed to deny when i can't go in range to hit creep ?
With sniper's long range , he didn't let me come close enough. I did same in match today to a drow even though drow had at least better range compared to OD.
450(OD) vs 850(sniper) atk range


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2013)

Heroes like Pudge, Templar Assassin, Luna (or any Nuker), etc.. eat Sniper for breakfast 
Learn any of these heroes... esp Pudge/ TA



NoasArcAngel said:


> imma BACK!
> 
> can i haz GG?!



What about your uncompressed updates problem?



doom said:


> Btw I was playing Riki, I love him. My score was decent 9-6 in my first human game. But the gem of true sight hurts very much. We were ganking the opposite team, they couldn't even roam around freely, but after luna got the gem, they started dominating us and won.



When getting pwned coz of gem in a riki game, ask one of your team's stunner/ disabler to come with you.
Jump on gem holder, smoke and backstab the hell out of that hero. And most important of all.... *Destroy the gem asap*


----------



## doom (Jul 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Don't worry.In most matches people don't know about sentry wards and Gem.Better luck next time  (I'm talking if your lvl 1 or 4 not if you're  like the level 50+ Gods here )


Im still level 2. 



Piyush said:


> Heroes like Pudge, Templar Assassin, Luna (or any Nuker), etc.. eat Sniper for breakfast
> Learn any of these heroes... esp Pudge/ TA
> 
> 
> ...



Will do that the next time.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Heroes like Pudge, Templar Assassin, Luna (or any Nuker), etc.. eat Sniper for breakfast
> Learn any of these heroes... esp Pudge/ TA
> 
> 
> ...



AFAIK you can't destroy gem.(as of a not so recent patch)


----------



## doom (Jul 8, 2013)

Played a match just now with riki. I had a decent score here too, the thing was whenever we went to gank 2 or 3 heroes, 1 of then used the dust and they all instantly targeted me and killed me everytime and 7/10 times, we lost in the gank war.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> AFAIK you can't destroy gem.(as of a not so recent patch)



Oh yea.. courtesy of latest patch
hmm
Then hide in in jungle


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *#Tip of the Day*
> 
> We can have an idea of enemy's wards/ invi enemy units presence if we are playing with heroes like Slark, Phantom Assassin
> 
> ...



Also, the bonus agility from DR's ultimate will get halved in presence of invi heroes.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 8, 2013)

If LS having Assault Curiass and infested a hero,the buff also provided on the infested unit..
Check the bait before attacking..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> What about your uncompressed updates problem?




seems like some driver level problem between dota 2 and nvidia. Apparently moving your gpu to max performance helps maintain 30fps constant. Will play from today.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2013)

Pugna with Refresher kicking ass.


----------



## rapusa (Jul 8, 2013)

Tried pugna once, very squishy hero. Not good for new players so i decided to skip


----------



## nims11 (Jul 8, 2013)

So finally set up wine to run dota2 on Linux . Playable but problems like laggy pre/post-game screen and rare occasional lag which dcs you. Anyway, It is good enough to never let me open windows again for couple of years


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 8, 2013)

can we use multiple player cards in our compendium?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Oh ho...
> Ok here is my rough idea about other DOTA players whom I've played with, but not too many matches
> 
> [BaB]Pikachu (The_Serpent): Carry, mid solo
> ...



deude, you forget my killstreak with whiiiper, and my imba lifestealer rage mode


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> can we use multiple player cards in our compendium?



The player cards that you use, will be consumed in the process of making the dull pics of that player into colored ones.
You can use, lets say, Dendi's card only once.



NoasArcAngel said:


> deude, you forget my killstreak with whiiiper, and my imba lifestealer rage mode



I put you in support/offlaner bracket on purpose  (since you can play these roles too)
We already have enough carries


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> The player cards that you use, will be consumed in the process of making the dull pics of that player into colored ones.
> You can use, lets say, Dendi's card only once.



i have about 10 player cards...can i use them all ?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> For Kunkka having 2 daedelus, how will the crits probability work?
> Will it be same as having 2 stout shield? If so, then it'd be somewhat easy to do 1 hit rampage as 2 daedelus will have their separate crits chance just before Kunnkka lands a hit.
> 
> Also, how does the ulti of Kunkka works?
> I mean, when I marks the position of my ship, it always lands beyond that. And does the ship's direction is always in the direction of Kunkka at the time he used his ulti?



The crit damage does not stack one over other.. any one of the crit effects occur at any given time... priority is based on which was puchased first (in dota 1 it was based on the slot where the item is)..
however the chance for the crit stacks with diminishing effect... first dedalus 25%, second dedalus 18-19%(25% of the remaining 75%).. ie total 44% crit chance.. 
For kunkka one hit rampage occurs due to the combination of tidebringer, backstab, Bf cleave.. all this multiplied 2.4 times due to the dedalus.
ex: at level 16 with two dedalus and 2 BF... crit chance is 44% and cleave damage is 170% (tidebringer(tb) 100%+ bf1 35%+ bf2 35%)
107(base damage) + tb bonus 60 + phase 24+ shadow blade 22+150 + 2xdedalus 162 + 2xbf 130.. total 675 damage 

Add to it the cleave effect of 170% .. damage = 1150... then its multiplied by the crit (X 2.4)= 2760

Also since cleave damage is not reduced by armour value... its almost pure damage to the heroes in 500/600 aoe...
Add boat and torrent to it and its easily a one hit rampage....

Regarding his ulti.. its hard to explain but the place it 1-1.5 inches before the place you want it to land.. also the ship starts 1000 units behind kunkka and travels in the direction he is facing...
Make sure it travels over your allies before.. for the extra bonus...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i have about 10 player cards...can i use them all ?



yess.. if you have 2 of the same kind, only 1 will be used
2nd one will give you an prompt message



Bhargav Simha said:


> The crit damage does not stack one over other.. any one of the crit effects occur at any given time... priority is based on which was puchased first (in dota 1 it was based on the slot where the item is)..
> however the chance for the crit stacks with diminishing effect... first dedalus 25%, second dedalus 18-19%(25% of the remaining 75%).. ie total 44% crit chance..
> For kunkka one hit rampage occurs due to the combination of tidebringer, backstab, Bf cleave.. all this multiplied 2.4 times due to the dedalus.
> ex: at level 16 with two dedalus and 2 BF... crit chance is 44% and cleave damage is 170% (tidebringer(tb) 100%+ bf1 35%+ bf2 35%)
> ...


thanks a lot man for this
It took me 3 readings to get it all
Really good explanation


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Oh yea.. courtesy of latest patch
> hmm
> Then hide in in jungle



or take it to your base...

And glad i was of help


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 8, 2013)

doom said:


> I still havent got an invite to the guild. Please do send me an invite:
> Here it is-
> 
> Steam Community :: Doomcaster
> ...



Friend Request sent.  msg me on steam when you come online


----------



## sygeek (Jul 8, 2013)

Can someone tutor me this game?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 8, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Can someone tutor me this game?



try the  new tutorial option.. heard it also drops rares items of sniper(cosmetic items for the hero) for completing them... then start playing with bots...
And if you get any doubts feel free to spam the forum.. we will be glad to help you


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Can someone tutor me this game?



Yup
Start the tutorial. It has been changed a lot since early days. You'll feel right at home.
For any further doubts after you get through the basics, we all are here


----------



## sygeek (Jul 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yup
> Start the tutorial. It has been changed a lot since early days. You'll feel right at home.
> For any further doubts after you get through the basics, we all are here


Already past that, but I'm still the first blood in every damn game.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2013)

Why are there 2 TDF guilds? Can we please have only one?

BTW,

Look at my awesome profile :

*i.imgur.com/CffTKvs.jpg


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanx for letting me play along with you guys. I know I was not good as you pros but eventually I'll get better


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

A_ashish_A said:


> Thanx for letting me play along with you guys. I know I was not good as you pros but eventually I'll get better



everyone is welcome anytime, bro anytime 

@piyush, i think we should create a video tutorial for newbie dota players?

like a written guide + video tuts.

and 5v5 tdf lobby matches, so we can balance out teams and play. i think we have enough members now.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 9, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Already past that, but I'm still the first blood in every damn game.



Hmmm...First try avoiding first blood.. best thing to do while learning is to avoid feeding. Dont mind to run away from any fight, when you are not sure...
Also you should try jungling heroes like axe (also a natural tank).... go into the jungle and farm till 6 or till you feel your have enough items ( or till some one gives away first blood )...
Also Axe is always a good hero to learn any MOBA.. DOTA, DOTA 2 or HON
Other heroes who can help you learn the game easily are centaur warcheif, dragon knight and dark seer... though you may not be able to win games.. you will stay alive which will help with your confidence and help understand whats going on..


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jul 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> everyone is welcome anytime, bro anytime
> 
> @piyush, i think we should create a video tutorial for newbie dota players?
> 
> ...



That is a great idea.... In this way we all tdf members can play together.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 9, 2013)

A_ashish_A said:


> That is a great idea.... In this way we all tdf members can play together.



yup. but whenever we try,the teams are unbalanced..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 9, 2013)

lets try to play a lobby game today?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

lets palaaaaay !


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jul 9, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> lets try to play a lobby game today?


What time ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Already past that, but I'm still the first blood in every damn game.


Do these things as for start.
Pick range heroes like drow, sniper, Viper, etc.... Play in safe lane, for eg, top lane if Dire sided and Bot lane if Radiant.
Try to hit creeps only for last hit to get gold. As long as yo are in a radius of on going battle, you'll get same exp points.
Harass ennemy heroes from safe position and retreat when required. Also, if you have time, spec matches . This will help you in grasping the minute details quickly.


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why are there 2 TDF guilds? Can we please have only one?
> 
> BTW,
> 
> ...


Lina nd Crystal Maiden combined wallpaper is god too, But sadly, even if I use it, it wont have any better view as my laptop screen is 15.6 and that wallpaper requires 1600*900 and above resolution


A_ashish_A said:


> Thanx for letting me play along with you guys. I know I was not good as you pros but eventually I'll get better


Ah dont be so humble
You can also can get rude in words with us if we do blunder in game 
its  free speech 


ghouse12311 said:


> lets try to play a lobby game today?


Can only play after 11 pm  and that too 1-2 games
will be free on weekends from now on


----------



## sygeek (Jul 9, 2013)

Do you guys have a steam page or something?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jul 9, 2013)

What's the guild name can some one invite me too please?

Steam name: ACidBaseD


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Do you guys have a steam page or something?



nope
i dont think so


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 9, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> What's the guild name can some one invite me too please?
> 
> Steam name: ACidBaseD



^Please add me on steam. Link to my profile is in my sig. 
Its horrible to search in steam using steam name.

---------------------------------------------------
*How to properly place your wards and make use of the minimap indications*


Spoiler



*puu.sh/3yfpt.png


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jul 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ^Please add me on steam. Link to my profile is in my sig.
> Its horrible to search in steam using steam name.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> ...



Added you. Lets play Dota 2 now?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 9, 2013)

I remember tricking newbies, to buy wards and that they should keep it inventory... to be able to view more of the map and to see invi units. so even fell for it when I told them they grant bonuses...
One of my friends played many games with wards in his inventory.. he didnt even understand when his teammates were shouting at it...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2013)

Now we have enough members, so 5v5 lobby today?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 10, 2013)

Seems like dota 2 beta is over and is officially launching..


Dota 2 - Beta Is Over


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 10, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Now we have enough members, so 5v5 lobby today?



lets play.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Seems like dota 2 beta is over and is officially launching..
> 
> 
> Dota 2 - Beta Is Over



Hmm, saw in reddit. Is it all over world? Anyone playing now? Whats new in it?

Also who participated in beta and gifted dota invite, will get an item bloodstone of Precursor.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 10, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Hmm, saw in reddit. Is it all over world? Anyone playing now? Whats new in it?
> 
> Also who participated in beta and gifted dota invite, will get an item bloodstone of Precursor.



also existing players can play without any problems which is great..i was really worried about this....

lets play a lobby game today after 9 pm...i will play invoker to go easy on you guys


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 10, 2013)

ping me when you guys create lobby.
Sooo much fresh meat so little time ...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> also existing players can play without any problems which is great..i was really worried about this....





existing player? you mean who had the beta? I saw there is some kind of launch que, what is it?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 10, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> existing player? you mean who had the beta? I saw there is some kind of launch que, what is it?



as said in the link that you posted, players who have been playing the beta till now can play the game normally without waiting in any queues or something like that..only new players who were not in beta till now will have to wait in some queues till they get some kind of mail from valve that they can play public mm games..in short we can play normally like we have been playing till now without any waiting...also i think for new players offline mode with bots and the tutorial will work but not sure about this...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh.. I see, that site is blocked, so could not read the article.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2013)

Dota 2 Beta is over : Dota 2 - Beta Is Over

That means brace yourselves for a sudden influx of annoying noobs.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 10, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Oh.. I see, that site is blocked, so could not read the article.



that site is blocked for me too but some how i am able to access that particular page...anyway good news for us old players


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> lets play a lobby game today after 9 pm...i will play invoker to go easy on you guys



lets see if can play at 9, but I will play for sure after 11.

Yup, pick invoker and dont level invoke.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 10, 2013)

look who's coming for dinner?



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dota 2 Beta is over : Dota 2 - Beta Is Over
> 
> That means brace yourselves for a *sudden influx of annoying noobs*.


Oh noooooo that will be very 
imagine a game where opponents are constantly ganking and you have three noob players
all towers gone in 15mins game end


----------



## sygeek (Jul 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dota 2 Beta is over : Dota 2 - Beta Is Over
> 
> That means brace yourselves for a sudden influx of annoying noobs.


Like everyone is a born dota2 pro. I hate this kind of attitude. No offense meant though.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 10, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> as said in the link that you posted, players who have been playing the beta till now can play the game normally without waiting in any queues or something like that..only new players who were not in beta till now will have to wait in some queues till they get some kind of mail from valve that they can play public mm games..in short we can play normally like we have been playing till now without any waiting...also i think for new players offline mode with bots and the tutorial will work but not sure about this...



The queues are for people getting to play the game, like the queues for Beta invites in the beginning after players registered. Match making queues are the same for new and old.
They will be able to install the game as spectator mode, but can only play once they get the greenlight from valve.
They have taken this step to avoid load on servers, so they can increase the servers according to the requests and then allow them to play the game..


----------



## theserpent (Jul 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dota 2 Beta is over : Dota 2 - Beta Is Over
> 
> That means brace yourselves for a sudden influx of annoying noobs.



Yeahh  we can GET GOD LIKE THEN


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Like everyone is a born dota2 pro. I hate this kind of attitude. No offense meant though.



Start playing the game, get some momentum(3-4 months), then play with some new players, who have no idea what the game is about. Then you will realize how frustrating it is to waste 45 minutes with them. It is not like cs, that you join a server and leave it at your own wish. If you leave a game you will be in punishment pool. So you have stay in the server till the game finishes.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dota 2 Beta is over : Dota 2 - Beta Is Over
> 
> That means brace yourselves for a sudden influx of annoying noobs.



Not much influx, I guess dota 2 beta was available to each and every steam user. So dont think there will be much crowd. And the dota matchmaking still works. I mean I have seen this, you will get matches with players of similar level. For e.g you are lvl 40, so you will be matched with/against the same level of players 20-60 . like this. You will not get player in your team who is lvl 1. But still sometime it doesnot happen as intended. 

And everyone knows there are players from a certain country, who join each and every server in the world, with english language selected, though they dont even bother to chat in english.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Will Dota 2 be available for Mac or Linux?
> The Mac and Linux builds are currently in testing and will be available soon.



I love this


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 10, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Like everyone is a born dota2 pro. I hate this kind of attitude. No offense meant though.


this is no click and shoot game. 
BTW, regarding your statement about new players: there are two types who have played many games in the form of RPG/FPS and the other new to PC gaming. For the first type I would suggest at first watch more games/youtube videos than playing. For second type no offence but learn how to click, then play with bots then play in multiplayer. 


There are priority in reporting and you get level upgrade about that. With each level you will get slots of how many reports you can do in one week. This depends on how many successful reports have been made. So in short it will require few high level reports to made a player to play in LPQ. In this game your action will affect your teammates. This is no CS. 

If one feeds(which is the general case with newbies) then no matter how good other 4 players are 99% chance your team will loose. Cause there are some late game heroes who if farmed cant be stopped.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Like everyone is a born dota2 pro. I hate this kind of attitude. No offense meant though.



Pros are born after being hammered upon in the forge of battle.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jul 10, 2013)

You can also can get rude in words with us if we do blunder in game 
its  free speech 
([/QUOTE]

Lol let me humble for now... We'll see later


----------



## rapusa (Jul 10, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> this is no click and shoot game.
> BTW, regarding your statement about new players: there are two types who have played many games in the form of RPG/FPS and the other new to PC gaming. For the first type I would suggest at first watch more games/youtube videos than playing. For second type no offence but learn how to click, then play with bots then play in multiplayer.


FPS games are popular in Indian gamers but  I played CS source around 6-7yrs  ago after that played only strategy and online games.All my local friends play only sport games or Action games , most of them hate rpg & rts games.
So if i played FPS means I was poor in strategy game ? NO! I knew difference between FPS/RTS/RPG..etc.
Whenever you play game you don't use skills of old game by default. Obviously you try to learn how to play new game.Same goes for those who are new to gaming. There is no point of dividing new players and also RPG/FPS not the only game genres people play. I played multiple genre games without any trouble.


avinandan012 said:


> If one feeds(which is the general case with newbies) then no matter how good other 4 players are 99% chance your team will loose. Cause there are some late game heroes who if farmed cant be stopped.


Dota 2 have training feature now that helps a lot to new player. Previously it was not there so players had to start pub matches to learn and I am sure you did that and start feeding. Even if you learn all basics before starting pub match, you can't easily avoid feeding in early pub matches.Weather someone like it or not but feeding can't be avoided in pub matches. If someone hate feeders then use team matches where you have little chance of getting feeder in match,at least not in your side.I seen some players with old MOBA experience feeding or playing bad. And players I believed to be pros as first were not so good when I observed their matches against real pros(?). So anyone can be feeder when opponent is better or your team have coordination problem. Its funny to see words "*annoying *noobs" here.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 10, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Like everyone is a born dota2 pro. I hate this kind of attitude. No offense meant though.



I know what you mean and yea its harsh, thats what makes mmo games community a scary place too.
But almost all of us (those who have been playing game since yr or so) hate only 1 thing : When new players dont like to take advices.
I mean, its ok to be new, its ok to make mistakes once/ twice/ thrice.... but neglecting those advices and getting pwned constantly and then criticizing game is what makes us mad.

Games like cs/ cod/ any other game of such genre dont have much in it. I mean, even if you are playing in an unbalanced team, its still fun. I used to play TF2/COD all day and never complained to players to play good.

But not with DOTA, spending those never ending 40- 50 mins in an useless match is annoying.....very annoying.



nims11 said:


> I love this



Me too in queue for this.
Will change the distro if its required on the basis of feedbacks (for various distros).


----------



## sygeek (Jul 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I know what you mean and yea its harsh, thats what makes mmo games community a scary place too.
> But almost all of us (those who have been playing game since yr or so) hate only 1 thing : When new players dont like to take advices.
> I mean, its ok to be new, its ok to make mistakes once/ twice/ thrice.... but neglecting those advices and getting pwned constantly and then criticizing game is what makes us mad.
> 
> ...


Does the matchmaking have any kind of algorithm? Like, players with low levels get matched with other players around the same level.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 10, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Does the matchmaking have any kind of algorithm? Like, players with low levels get matched with other players around the same level.



Yea.. there is an algo behind it. And its getting improved time after time (thats what Valve says and yea, there IS a difference between matchmaking results 1-2 yr ago and these days)

So, yea, you'd be fine even when playing on your own, but I'd still highly recommend you to first play/practice against bots.
Even Valve is encouraging new players to play tutorials/ vs bots first, that they have started giving random items drops (just like public matches) .

And whenever you pot a question here regarding game, I'm 101% sure you'll get answers more than you wished for


----------



## sygeek (Jul 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yea.. there is an algo behind it. And its getting improved time after time (thats what Valve says and yea, there IS a difference between matchmaking results 1-2 yr ago and these days)
> 
> So, yea, you'd be fine even when playing on your own, but I'd still highly recommend you to first play/practice against bots.
> Even Valve is encouraging new players to play tutorials/ vs bots first, that they have started giving random items drops (just like public matches) .
> ...


Yeah, I'm playing with bots first these days. The tutorial is actually very good. I thought I would have to read some tutorials online like previous year (which was what put me off back then). Glad that they added it now.

And, thanks all for the advice


----------



## Piyush (Jul 10, 2013)

sygeek said:


> And, thanks all for the advice



Mention not 
And guys like me would like one more addition of support players


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 10, 2013)

Just started DOTA 2, do I really have to go through the tutorials ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 10, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Just started DOTA 2, do I really have to go through the tutorials ?



Yup, if its your first MOBA game
Tutorial aint boring at all.... give it a try


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 10, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> *Natus Vincere present DotA2 female team*
> 
> 
> *navi-gaming.com/news_show.php?news_id=13553
> ...








Plz don forget to trun on ENGLISH SUBS to know what they are saying





Spoiler



What was the 1st thing you've done after the game was over?
Ans:I've Put off my lucky socks


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 11, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I love this





Piyush said:


> Me too in queue for this.
> Will change the distro if its required on the basis of feedbacks (for various distros).



Good news for you. 

Dota 2 Test · AppID: 205790 · Steam Database




> about 9 hours ago Added oslist – windows,macos,linux
> about 9 hours ago Changed changenumber – 248296 › 248423
> 
> about 12 hours ago Changed Depots
> ...





> PLATFORM
> 
> Added support for Mac OS X
> Minimum Mac OS X Requirements:
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ OK its good that now its official. I'm sure Linux community will be delighted.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 11, 2013)

returning to dota after almost 2 months lets c what can i do in my first day........


----------



## theserpent (Jul 11, 2013)

Played night stalker   2 matches won both
Suggest me a good build


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Played night stalker   2 matches won both
> Suggest me a good build



*ganking / support build:*
Urn, phase boots, BKB,Skull basher (turned into abyssal) Heavens Halberd, HoT

*carry build:*
Phase boots, Vanguard, Helm of Dominator (turned into Satanic), Skull basher( " " ), Armlet/ Heavens Halberd 

You can try many other items too, those were my personal preference^^

Some other *interesting* items I've seen on a good NS player
Arcane boots
Sange and Yasha
Euls Scepter of Divinity (that perma 30 movt speed bonus makes him even more devastating and not to forget that 2.5 secs disable. This item is for those who prefer other boots instead of phase boots)
Hood of Defiance (when there are many magical damage dealers in enemy team. I too once made it when  Zeus, Tinker and Gyro were in same team)


----------



## nims11 (Jul 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Good news for you.
> 
> Dota 2 Test · AppID: 205790 · Steam Database



Yeah, Started the download yesterday. Strangely, the download restarted today :/


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 11, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Yeah, Started the download yesterday. Strangely, the download restarted today :/



Are you downloading test client? Main client have not been updated yet. It will be tonight or tomorrow. Better start downloading on Sunday-Monday. Because expect little patches because of some minor bug fixing, So for this small amount of download your entire download will be restarted.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like Techies will have to wait. Abaddon is coming.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Are you downloading test client? Main client have not been updated yet. It will be tonight or tomorrow. Better start downloading on Sunday-Monday. Because expect little patches because of some minor bug fixing, So for this small amount of download your entire download will be restarted.



I think the Main client will take some time, so I am trying out the test client.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Looks like Techies will have to wait. Abaddon is coming.



considerable time will go on reviewing abaddon once it is introduced in main as it is a popular hero. Also, Legion is following after that as well .


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2013)

I want to see phoenix asap. Heard a lot about this hero.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 12, 2013)

Abaddon has already come to the Test client. Only a matter of time before he comes to the main client.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> returning to dota after almost 2 months lets c what can i do in my first day........



Returning to Dota almost 2 days
now i cant play Dota  due to frequent DC 
idk that is my modem or rain
now i am 


Spoiler



i got seat in RMK Engg. College that ranked top 15 colleges in TN


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Returning to Dota almost 2 days
> now i cant play Dota  due to frequent DC
> idk that is my modem or rain
> now i am
> ...


Congrats 
Now it'll be weekends for you if you wanna Dota with us


----------



## nims11 (Jul 12, 2013)

Dota2 Test runs surprisingly amazingly in Linux! Played few tutorials and a bot game in full settings. Few non-ingame bugs are there, but I see a bright future.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Dota2 Test runs surprisingly amazingly in Linux! Played few tutorials and a bot game in full settings. Few non-ingame bugs are there, but I see a bright future.



thank goodness..
Arch?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 12, 2013)

we are always playing the same formation 
1) 2(top),1(mid),2(bot)
if we have jungler
2)we play 1(mid),1(jungler),2(hard lane),1(safe lane)
why dont we try Tournament Formation
1,1,3
2 supports
2 carry(melee and ranged)
1 Tank


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 12, 2013)

this is epic


----------



## Desmond (Jul 12, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> this is epic



F***ing epic troll.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> we are always playing the same formation
> 1) 2(top),1(mid),2(bot)
> if we have jungler
> 2)we play 1(mid),1(jungler),2(hard lane),1(safe lane)
> ...


For a team to have a jungler/offlaner, it is necessary to have at least to lane players who can solo. So that either one of them can do lane solo and the rest can go for trilane or any other formation.

Whenever I play LS as a dual lane with a carry, we lose. I cant jungle properly because most of the times the solo laner whines a lot  .
So yea, we have to practice solo lane as well as supporting trilane if possible.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 12, 2013)

For offlane there are some specific heroes like clockwerk,windrunner,nyx,dark seer etc. You cannot offlane with every hero. And generally offlane is solo hard lane. and in safe lane 1 carry with 2 support. 

BTW keep aside the formation. Most of our matches are 5 carry. A few of us pick support.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> For offlane there are some specific heroes like clockwerk,windrunner,nyx,dark seer etc. You cannot offlane with every hero. And generally offlane is solo hard lane. and in safe lane 1 carry with 2 support.
> 
> BTW keep aside the formation. Most of our matches are 5 carry. A few of us pick support.



yea...
i've seen only you, gamer, hunter play support.

I suck at support. Though I can support with gankers or even hard carries like Weaver (  )
my best assists came from weaver...  34
wtf!


----------



## nims11 (Jul 12, 2013)

Piyush said:


> thank goodness..
> Arch?



Ya...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 12, 2013)

My best assist was with void  , Not sure what it is now. Have not checked dotabuff for long.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 12, 2013)

i am always ready to do support and solo lane
my good heroes(not carrys)
support   ->WindRunner,KOTL
Solo-Lane->Puck,Tinker,Axe,Centaur
Even we lose with the tournament Formation,we should try and get it Right
*My Dream Team*
Solo Hard Lane->Axe,Magnus,NS,Dark Seer
Mid lane          ->Viper
Tril lane          ->KOTL,Shadow Shaman,Ursa
_what happens if Shadow Shaman Shackles(2.5) an enemy and Ursa attacking that hero having Fury Swipes and KOTL charging(200 magical dmg) that enemy?_
i've seen DS played by piyush and FierySoul and doing great


----------



## theserpent (Jul 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Looks like Techies will have to wait. Abaddon is coming.



Its on test client?


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 12, 2013)

I am afraid we can never do that GamerZeus,because some of TDF members did not even play with half of the heroes available.A a few weeks back i asked a TDF member(who is a support) to leave last hits for me,and he said "how should i buy then?".So he dont don't know waht a support role is  Also,how many matches does it take to do good with a hero?Because i really want to see Ninno doing good with a hero other than Huskar


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 12, 2013)

just try it again and again i hope our TDF members will do good..


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 12, 2013)

My dream team, as in, its cm mode and there is no BAN  and we have to choose 5 heroes right away before enemy team picks any.

Sentinel side-

Top solo> Windrunner
Mid Solo> Invoker
Bot Tri > Shadow Demon+ Earthshaker+ Alchemist (Hitter)

Ok guys, I am using BSNL 750 Combo plan. I get 140 ms latency in Dota 2 and there is repeated delay. Like whenever a big fight happens,everyone just freezes and the next second gang bang over and im dead and fight is over.. Dunno what happened during the 3-4 sec delay. 
I thought 140 ms is a good speed but its so frustrating. Is it a problem with my BSNL connection?


----------



## rapusa (Jul 13, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Ok guys, I am using BSNL 750 Combo plan. I get 140 ms latency in Dota 2 and there is repeated delay. Like whenever a big fight happens,everyone just freezes and the next second gang bang over and im dead and fight is over.. Dunno what happened during the 3-4 sec delay.
> I thought 140 ms is a good speed but its so frustrating. Is it a problem with my BSNL connection?



Same here , Even though I have 4mbps speed plan but BSNL network is unstable. Also that issue when game freeze with big fight or when game crowded at one point , its due to both bad network and slow system. Every time there is gank about to start i have to move away , Hit and run back lol! So hard to play with melee heroes like that. use lowest graphics setting , will help a lot if its due to slow system.
BTW BSNL 750 plan is not fast enough for online gaming anyway.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yesterday i had 2 matches (lost)
in 2 nd match i am having 829 ms and 11% loss and some of our TDF members too have delay
after Random DC and Recon my WindRunner is skiing instead of moving...


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 13, 2013)

276 MB update for Dota 2 
3 updates in 2 weeks, m getting irritated now ...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 13, 2013)

Epic trolling with carry wisp.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 13, 2013)

So,new hero in this update.
what is the role of Abaddon?
with his passive ulti he is durable
with his powers like treant he is Support
he can also suicide with his power


----------



## theserpent (Jul 13, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> So,new hero in this update.
> what is the role of Abaddon?
> with his passive ulti he is durable
> with his powers like treant he is Support
> he can also suicide with his power



Abadons Ulti automaticallys casts if he has less than 400 hp :O, Only two heros can get through him-Axe(3rd skill) and LS 
And his ulti doesn't cost mana 
So basically,He's more of a support


----------



## doom (Jul 13, 2013)

Good to hear that. I generally prefer support....I leave the carry to pros 

Lion is the char I play with to support, soon ill start with abadonn too


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 13, 2013)

I wouldnt call him a support... with piss poor INT growth and sad mana pool, you cant support anyone....hes is more of a TANK, great chasing potential and surviver.
I havnt tried it in Dota 2 but in Dota 1 u can manually activate the ulti, so that u dont die by burst damages or you wanna activate before u reach the dreaded 625 HP mark  Sometimes huge crits can kill Abbadon right away before his ultimate triggers. However spells like Laguna Blade or Finger of Death will always activate Abaddon's ultimate.

Usual builds for Abbadon is Durability,Survivability and chasing power. Soul Ring ,then Armlet+Phaseboot+MoM..the staple build of Abbadon in any form of game, be it cm tourney,pub or even 1v1 lol...Once you stat hitting an enemy,(with passive 3rd skill) not only is he slowed, people hitting him becomes fast(both AS and MS). Yup, even creeps start hitting fast to the enemy hero. Doesn't speed up towers though...

Anyways guys, at what ping do you all play? For me my ping shows 140 ms yet i lag


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 13, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> this is epic



wth was that..........


----------



## doom (Jul 13, 2013)

Around 200 but I don't lag. BTW how to counter bloodseeker's rupture?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 13, 2013)

^ Abandon  can a bit and even huskar at low HP-Sometimes


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2013)

doom said:


> Around 200 but I don't lag. BTW how to counter bloodseeker's rupture?



One and only 



Spoiler



TP scroll


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 13, 2013)

@Piyush are you facing any connection issues when playing Dota 2? we could have won that game if you guys picked proper heroes like sand king, lion, sven, tiny etc...next time just pick some stunners, i will pick invoker and we will win...its that simple


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @Piyush are you facing any connection issues when playing Dota 2? we could have won that game if you guys picked proper heroes like sand king, lion, sven, tiny etc...next time just pick some stunners, i will pick invoker and we will win...its that simple



Yar i'm having some net issues since 2 days. I dont play Kunkka that bad, the way I played today. Lost 5 matches in a row coz of net DCs.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 13, 2013)

doom said:


> Around 200 but I don't lag. BTW how to counter bloodseeker's rupture?



If you are a high HP hero, get a blade mail, poor BS will be finished in no time. Other than that, TP or halting.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2013)

nims11 said:


> If you are a high HP hero, get a blade mail, poor BS will be finished in no time. Other than that, TP or halting.



activating blade mail after rupture and moving will damage BS too?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 14, 2013)

that Rubick is Hunter
Combined with his Telekinsis Land,WindRunner can easily shackle the enemies to the wood
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/707/3bsp.jpg
I built SheepStick,Orchid just for Weaver and Ursa Finished him like tearing Papers .
Vegeta as always Rocking with new hero Abaddon in Dota 2
i had a lots of fun like Blind Powershot that hits Pl escaping through Invisible
Ursa having Soul Booster


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 14, 2013)

*Lets have a lobby match today....*​
After 3 p.m or at the evening


----------



## theserpent (Jul 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> *Lets have a lobby match today....*​
> After 3 p.m or at the evening



No Just No


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 14, 2013)

There is a lot of problem in making lobby
it should have 10 TDF members and not outside players who are cocky
and the server should be SEA
and it always goes unbalanced
yesterday match 4 ranged vs 1 ranged(me WR)


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2013)

We have tons of players in the guild, why not ensure that we have enough players from TDF at a fixed time and they we can have a lobby match among ourselves.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

Pudge's hook and Mirana's arrow both can not be easily landed if the enemy hero is either too pro or too much noob.
Learned this yesterday



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> that Rubick is Hunter
> Combined with his Telekinsis Land,WindRunner can easily shackle the enemies to the wood
> I built SheepStick,Orchid just for Weaver and Ursa Finished him like tearing Papers .
> Vegeta as always Rocking with new hero Abaddon in Dota 2
> ...



Ninno always go for interesting build 
Sometimes he has to take care of mana issues for Dorw, so he buy 10 clarity for himself 

BTW, for ursa, Soul booster aint a bad item, more the HP Ursa has, more damage he gets via ulti

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2 more wins needed for 500th win mark. This way it'll be 500 wins- 500 loss.
But net connection is coming in my way since a week.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hurray!!! i am in LPQ 
Credit goes to BSNL
BTW i want an guide on Storm Spirit
1)Skill level up and 
2)Item Builds
i am doing this build
1)null talisman , Magic Stick and Bottle 
2)arcane boots and later i disassemble it for Bloodstone and Power treads


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2013)

Finally, reached 500 wins mark yesterday  and that too with my fav hero Pudge   Thanks to Ninno, Ramu, Rapusa and an anonymous guy
DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 243947681
Now the stats are 500 wins and 501 losses with 47 abandons  (not counting bots matches)

From now on, I'll try new heroes that I've never played till now



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Hurray!!! i am in LPQ
> Credit goes to BSNL
> BTW i want an guide on Storm Spirit
> 1)Skill level up and
> ...



Skill build varies from person to person and enemy heroes that are there. A solo mid  SS will have different skil build while a laner will have different one.

But item build is almost same.
Null Talisman--> Bottle-->arcane boots--> Bloodstone (yea, you have to rush it, just like linkin in weaver) and Linkin Sphere/ BKB as you'll be center of attraction. After this you have quite a few options, your main task is to increase mana pool.
Best items for that are: Shiva's guard, Scythe of Vyse, Rod of Atos, Dagon, etc...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Hurray!!! i am in LPQ
> Credit goes to BSNL
> BTW i want an guide on Storm Spirit
> 1)Skill level up and
> ...



Storm build is very versatile. It purely depends where you want the nuke or disable. Generally I maxed his 3rd skill after putting 1 point in 1st skill at lvl 1.
Donot cast two spell consecutively, He should be used cast spell , auto attack , cast spell auto attack.. and this goes on. Also use your ulti to travel a small duration to fully utilize the damage from 3rd skill. 

Remember during ulti he is invulnerable, you can dodge projectiles, and more you can travel through chronosphere. that is one end to other end. but if you point in the middle, you will be stuck there.

You can go orchid/sheepstick


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2013)

*NEED HELP*:
Need player card named *YAO* from team *LGD Gaming* so as to complete all the teams.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Finally, reached 500 wins mark yesterday  and that too with my fav hero Pudge   Thanks to Ninno, Ramu, Rapusa and an anonymous guy
> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 243947681
> Now the stats are 500 wins and 501 losses with 47 abandons  (not counting bots matches)


 Senior player(1000+ is senior imo) with such bad stats. Since you said "try new heroes" i assume you are not a DOtA 1 veteran  So i guess ur stats is reasonable.. but a 50/50 win rate? Bro, whats wrong with your luck , getting leavers in your team all the time??
BTW,don't you ever queue up with friends? With friends you are more co-ordinated, more team chemistry... If you just search a match there is a high probability of having leavers and idiots in your team with zero communication and co-ordination.

Take my example.
Yesterday i was grouped with 4 bloody Slavic guys (Russian/Ukrainian ppl prolly, couldnt figure out their dialect) Then they voice chat/ talked among themselves, i heard two of them mention the word "leave" and all 4 of them quit. At 5 mins, i was left facing 5 v 1. But sportingly i played till the end, trolling the enemy, having fun, playing hide and seek by hiding all the 4 leavers across the map. The opponent team thanked and appreciated me for being a sport and giving them the enjoyment they never expected.

And thats why i still haven't adopted Dota 2 fully, cuz i have only 2 friends in DOTA 2 . Good old DOTA 1 in RGC for me.



arijitsinha said:


> Storm build is very versatile. It purely depends where you want the nuke or disable. Generally I maxed his 3rd skill after putting 1 point in 1st skill at lvl 1.


Max your 2nd skill by Lvl 7 asap. That disable is OP and you need it ASAP. 3rd skill's AOE slow effect is constant throughout so it can be maxed after lvl 8. Although, i must say , 3rd skill maxxed at lvl 7 is also pretty sick (for a pure pub game) but in a proper team game its not really worth sacrificing an early Lvl 2 MAXX.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Wow, i never saw a senior player(1000+ is senior imo) with such bad stats. More than 1000 games played and half of it was a loss? I dnt wanna be your team hahah Just kidding  And since you said "try new heroes" i assume you are not a DOtA 1 veteran  So i guess ur stats is reasonable..
> BTW,don't you ever queue up with friends? With friends you are more co-ordinated, more team chemistry... If you just search a match there is a high probability of having leavers and idiots in your team with zero communication and co-ordination.
> 
> Take my example.
> ...




Ya man, I'm not a old dota 1 player. Started dota 2 last year in september. And this was my first moba game, so yea I sucked big time in the start ( like for first 200 games, 50 wins)
And talking about friends, we all are new except a couple of them. So we all either suck in a game or shine in a game, as simple as that 
Also, not to mention AAA ISPs here, who help us big time in screwing our game around every couple if days or so.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 16, 2013)

just make a new ID or smthing,if u feed in game ur teammate will start mentioning ur stats in ALL CHAT. very irritating practice since Garena's ladder ranking.
It should be like LoL, losses will always be hidden while discoonects/leaves will be displayed to show a players credibility


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Max your 2nd skill by Lvl 7 asap. That disable is OP and you need it ASAP. 3rd skill's AOE slow effect is constant throughout so it can be maxed after lvl 8. Although, i must say , 3rd skill maxxed at lvl 7 is also pretty sick (for a pure pub game) but in a proper team game its not really worth sacrificing an early Lvl 2 MAXX.



Yeah dude, we play pure pub only. I am already a working professional, No interest in being dota international players. 



Piyush said:


> *NEED HELP*:
> Need player card named *YAO* from team *LGD Gaming* so as to complete all the teams.



Yuo collected all the 84 cards.. holy.. I heard that some cards are very rare to drop. Maybe YAO is among them.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 16, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> just make a new ID or smthing,if u feed in game ur teammate will start mentioning ur stats in ALL CHAT. very irritating practice since Garena's ladder ranking.
> It should be like LoL, losses will always be hidden while discoonects/leaves will be displayed to show a players credibility



Losses are hidden in Dota 2 as far as I know. you can view yours.. but others cannot... unless you post it in any forum


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yuo collected all the 84 cards.. holy.. I heard that some cards are very rare to drop. Maybe YAO is among them.



Who knows.. but yea.. people are asking as much as 8 cards for players like Yao, DDC, Funn1K, etc..


----------



## rapusa (Jul 16, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Losses are hidden in Dota 2 as far as I know. you can view yours.. but others cannot... unless you post it in any forum


You can view all stats in dota buff or similar sites if registered there.


Piyush said:


> Ya man, I'm not a old dota 1 player. Started dota 2 last year in september. And this was my first moba game, so yea I sucked big time in the start* ( like for first 200 games, 50 wins)*
> And talking about friends, we all are new except a couple of them. So we all either suck in a game or shine in a game, as simple as that
> Also, not to mention AAA ISPs here, who help us big time in screwing our game around every couple if days or so.


200/50 
lol I have 50+ wins already in just 100+ matches 

BTW any suggestion for PA build ? While using PA in co-bot games I noticed her core items suggested are mostly strength based while PA agility hero. and about escape item or tactic which I usually need most ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

^^
Ya thats because I was playing pub matches directly without any guides or anything.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 17, 2013)

I need Rare Clinkz Horn Badly
So if anyone of you interested in trading with me who also a fan of my gameplay can trade with me for free 
nah
Just Give me an Info when there is a genuine trade
already posted a trade 
Click here


----------



## theserpent (Jul 17, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> just make a new ID or smthing,if u feed in game ur teammate will start mentioning ur stats in ALL CHAT. very irritating practice since Garena's ladder ranking.
> It should be like LoL, losses will always be hidden while discoonects/leaves will be displayed to show a players credibility



No they can see only wins


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 17, 2013)

guys we need a tdf dota LOBie 




i mean we need to play in lobbie.

i mean i need to play dota in lobbie

i mean i need to play dota 

system overload

required / dota 2 play/missing files / execute new pc/ new pc/ 1 week / screw this ****



rapusa said:


> BTW any suggestion for PA build ? While using PA in co-bot games I noticed her core items suggested are mostly strength based while PA agility hero. and about escape item or tactic which I usually need most ?



pa.

power treads
bfury
morbid mask
venom orb
force staff / blink dagger 
shadowblade


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> power treads
> bfury
> *morbid mask
> venom orb*
> ...



Morbid mask and orb of venom wont stack together as both are Unique Attack Modifiers. To get lifesteal along with orb of venom, the only possible way is to make Vladimir, since its an aura type effect and doesnt counts in UAM. PA also needs a BKB as core item, since 1 stun at crucial time can ruin her fight.
Also, for heroes like PA, Venge, Pudge, Antimage, .... Blink dagger is banned or we can say, not available in shop to buy.

What I like for PA is this:
Power Treads/ Phase boots
Helm of dominator upgraded to Satanic at later stage
BKB
BFury
MKB OR Skull BAsher turned into Abyssal Blade
And a TP scroll for escape/Ganking 

PA mainly needs damage , since even 1 crit from her can rip supports or low hp carries


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 17, 2013)

Yesterday I learn, AA's ulti is great counter to Abaddon's ulti. Abaddon's ulti will not heal him, if he is under AA's ulti.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yesterday I learn, AA's ulti is great counter to Abaddon's ulti. Abaddon's ulti will not heal him, if he is under AA's ulti.



Yea..  
Total trolling for him 
But how much is the duration?


----------



## rapusa (Jul 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *Morbid mask and orb of venom wont stack together as both are Unique Attack Modifiers*. To get lifesteal along with orb of venom, the only possible way is to make Vladimir, since its an aura type effect and doesnt counts in UAM. PA also needs a BKB as core item, since 1 stun at crucial time can ruin her fight.
> Also, for heroes like PA, Venge, Pudge, Antimage, .... Blink dagger is banned or we can say, not available in shop to buy.
> 
> What I like for PA is this:
> ...


*Orb of Venom stacks with Life steal.*
Why no agility item ? like Ethereal blade, diffusal , Manta,S&Y ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

rapusa said:


> *Orb of Venom stacks with Life steal.*
> Why no agility item ? like Ethereal blade, diffusal , Manta,S&Y ?



Are you talking about morbid mask or Vlad?
there is a difference between auras and UAM
Or may be I'm didnt know this at all..

And about those items, may be you you'll need it, may be not
Just think about it yourself. why do I need those Agi items? Just because PA is an Agi hero?


----------



## rapusa (Jul 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Are you talking about morbid mask or Vlad?
> there is a difference between auras and UAM
> Or may be I'm didnt know this at all..
> 
> ...


Orb stacks with all kind of life steal.
And about those agi items : Ethereal Blade can be good vs low health carry heroes who rely on physical atks, Diffusal vs casters or S&Y for maim chance with bonus speed? Manta and butterfly not needed on PA.
Why Bfury ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

rapusa said:


> Orb stacks with all kind of life steal.
> And about those agi items : Ethereal Blade can be good vs low health carry heroes who rely on physical atks, Diffusal vs casters or S&Y for maim chance with bonus speed? Manta and butterfly not needed on PA.
> Why Bfury ?



Then I really didnt know that Orb stacks with lifesteal. I could have pwned so much more 

Etheral Blade is a no-no for me coz it takes good amount of farm to get one. Otherwise, agi boost aint bad at all.
Diffusal is also an UAM, I wonder whether it will stack with orb + lifesteal.
SnY is optional, I really dont buy it coz Sange main can be replaced with my own phase boots and dagger. So no need for slowing enemy down. Although it gives a decent amount of HP. And Yasha is a good item for any Agi hero, but again, I never make it for PA thinking that I wont be upgrading it anytime soo, so why make it in first place.

Battlefury helps a lot in farming . Its a must item for melee hard carries like PA, Void, etc. Also, it gives the much needed damage and mana+hp regen.

The reason I choose these items :

Helm-->Satanic : In team fights, after killing 1-2 heroes, PA HP's drop too low, thats when Satanic comes to rescue. Just activate it and use 2nd skill to gain HP in considerable amount. I always build this item with heroes like Troll, Luna, PA, etc.

BKB: PA's most annoying counter measures are silence and stuns. So BKB helps big time. Its a core item for her.

MKB: wicked damage added with True strike (against heroes with Bfly) and Bash. This item makes PA's crits deal insane damage.

Skull basher: Its purely an optional item for me. Random stuns are good for escape heroes


----------



## potu89 (Jul 17, 2013)

guys i am available from tonight party matches after 7pm anyday, please invite me if you are playing.
i couldn't get last hits even in mid lane after 2 weeks gap to DOTA. DOTA is a very demanding game


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 17, 2013)

No....as far as i know orbs do not stack for all kinds of life steal. ex: desolator, frost arrows and skadi, burning spear etc... The only life steal item which is not an orb is Vlads... Vlads stacks with any other life steal item. Also venom stacks only with vlads and not other life steals....as piyus said
Orbs: Life steal, frost attack, fire attack, mana burn, desolator etc
PA needs agi as it increases damage and attack speed.. which increases the chance and magnitude of crit. But I dont think etheral is good item on PA as it just increases his agility, since pa relies on physical attacks and has no magic.. the active of e-blade is useless..what use is pa when he cant attack.
Butterfly is a much better item on pa as it give More damage, Agility and also its miss chance stacks with PA's 3rd skill (Blurr-passive)..so more evasion.. The item stacks with 3 skills of PA 2,3 and 4....

Also MKB and Skull basher the bash chance does not stack...


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 17, 2013)

Doing great with Storm Spirit
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/9/5umm.jpg
i maxed 1st and 3 rd for farming coz mid lane occupied by QoP
and put a point on second (disable)
i am able to finish bottle,Null Talisman,Magic Wand ,power treads and Bloodstone within 20~22 mins


----------



## theserpent (Jul 17, 2013)

Getting good with ursa Now today we 5 were in party Me Ganesh Nino and 2 other dota friends we were matchmaked with newbies 2 players had O wins 1 had around 13 LOL yeah we dominated them.
In another match again 5 party we dint pick ranged hero's but won


----------



## rapusa (Jul 18, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> No....as far as i know orbs do not stack for all kinds of life steal. ex: desolator, frost arrows and skadi, burning spear etc... The only life steal item which is not an orb is Vlads... Vlads stacks with any other life steal item. Also venom stacks only with vlads and not other life steals....as piyus said
> Orbs: Life steal, frost attack, fire attack, mana burn, desolator etc
> PA needs agi as it increases damage and attack speed.. which increases the chance and magnitude of crit. But I dont think etheral is good item on PA as it just increases his agility, since pa relies on physical attacks and has no magic.. the active of e-blade is useless..what use is pa when he cant attack.
> Butterfly is a much better item on pa as it give More damage, Agility and also its miss chance stacks with PA's 3rd skill (Blurr-passive)..so more evasion.. The item stacks with 3 skills of PA 2,3 and 4....
> ...


Orb of Venom and Eye of skadi stacks with life steal of all kind.
Etheral can be good to escape from carry heroes , its tricky item and gives nice agility boost for cheap.Its magic skill is good too.(its not completely useless)
Butterfly stacks with 3 skills ? well it doesn't stack evasion of PA's 3rd skill .
Check out : click here


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Masters in Photoshop needed*
especially _Ninno_ to design team Wallpapers, banners, logo etc.,
We(me,noah,pika,ninno) are willing to take next level in Dota 2
Will discuss the sample output through PM
i am not great at PS but will do some simple thing


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> *Masters in Photoshop needed*
> especially _Ninno_ to design team Wallpapers, banners, logo etc.,
> We(me,noah,pika,ninno) are willing to take next level in Dota 2
> Will discuss the sample output through PM
> i am not great at PS but will do some simple thing


Have no idea about PS, but yea, Ninno will be of big help.

Anyways, does anyone here played Lycan and pwned the enemy team before? IS it really necessary for him to farm in jungle? If so, then upto which items?
Cant a Lycan farm in lanes?

I played Lycan 2 times:  1 against unfair bots and 1 in pub. Was pwned both of the times.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 18, 2013)

Browsing Dota 2 page from College
Lycan is like Ursa type who needs vlad and go rosh alone..


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Lycan is like Ursa type who needs vlad and go rosh alone..



Oh ho.. this much I know it as well 
I want answers to those specific questions


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Have no idea about PS, but yea, Ninno will be of big help.
> 
> Anyways, does anyone here played Lycan and pwned the enemy team before? IS it really necessary for him to farm in jungle? If so, then upto which items?
> Cant a Lycan farm in lanes?
> ...



if a support hero on your team is getting a solo lane then lycan can lane or he is better off farming in jungle in the start as he is very easy to kill before he hits lvl 6 

get vlads, boots, bkb,  power treads, basher, heart, abyssal blade/assault cuirass and he is good to go...


----------



## theserpent (Jul 18, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> *Masters in Photoshop needed*
> especially _Ninno_ to design team Wallpapers, banners, logo etc.,
> We(me,noah,pika,ninno) are willing to take next level in Dota 2
> Will discuss the sample output through PM
> i am not great at PS but will do some simple thing



I can let my freaking exams get over


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> if a support hero on your team is getting a solo lane then lycan can lane or he is better off farming in jungle in the start as he is very easy to kill before he hits lvl 6
> 
> get vlads, boots, bkb,  power treads, basher, heart, abyssal blade/assault cuirass and he is good to go...



Hmm.. the main problem is that whether the team members will allow me to jungle. Coz some of them are not used to soloing a side lane .


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2013)

Antimage trolling :


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2013)

made my day


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 19, 2013)

rapusa said:


> Orb of Venom and Eye of skadi stacks with life steal of all kind.
> Etheral can be good to escape from carry heroes , its tricky item and gives nice agility boost for cheap.Its magic skill is good too.(its not completely useless)
> Butterfly stacks with 3 skills ? well it doesn't stack evasion of PA's 3rd skill .
> Check out : click here


I think skadi stacks from ranged heroes only and thats an exception too... for pa no use..
PA has blink to escape.. no need of wasting so much gold.. when PA does not have a burst magic nuke to make use of it like morphling. Butterfly gives you more damage and same attack speed which are more use full... Also if you aciddentally use it .. you cant hit during the time and the enemy supports can nuke you with their spells.
My mistake.. didnt check it, it usedto stack long back in DOTA 1..there seems to be a change some where in between. 
Edit: Apologies again.. just checked and skadi and venow stack with Life steal.. venow stack is from recent pacth and skadi effect was changed in dota 2... I feel I should re-analyize all the items in dota 2 since they are working differently from Dota 1...



ghouse12311 said:


> if a support hero on your team is getting a solo lane then lycan can lane or he is better off farming in jungle in the start as he is very easy to kill before he hits lvl 6
> 
> get vlads, boots, bkb,  power treads, basher, heart, abyssal blade/assault cuirass and he is good to go...



+1.. but the problem is after recent patches.. his wolves die easily.. now its too hard to jungle or lane with them. But if you are good with micro, lanning can be better option.. as you can harrass the enemies from farming.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dota2 main client out on Linux (and OSX)..


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2013)

How much ping should one have for an acceptable gameplay? I usually get 300ms+ (BSNL hai to bharosa hai)


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 19, 2013)

Me too using BSNL and most of the times i am getting 30-50 ms and after sometimes 200-325 and rarely 500~


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Me too using BSNL and most of the times i am getting 30-50 ms and after sometimes 200-325 and rarely 500~


30-50..wtf? I don't even get that much on Indian servers.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 20, 2013)

sygeek said:


> 30-50..wtf? I don't even get that much on Indian servers.



He's from chennai,SEA Servers are comparatively nearer to chennai


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey guys This day is called Sunday
only few members in Dota 2 
Come on


----------



## Piyush (Jul 21, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Hey guys This day is called Sunday
> only few members in Dota 2
> Come on



Haha
Coming in soon enough


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 21, 2013)

Dota 2 party starting at 6.15 see you guys there. Come quick


----------



## sygeek (Jul 21, 2013)

How do you guys join these dota2 game parties?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 21, 2013)

sygeek said:


> How do you guys join these dota2 game parties?



Click any friend and select "invite to party"
Thats it


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 21, 2013)

Go Na'Vi Go


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 22, 2013)

Finished New Clinkz Set 
now gonna do rampage with that set

made a record i think 
see XP /min
what happened is LS and PA went Jungling and SB tried Solo top against Zeus and Sven
and Cm went mid and i tried solo bot against weaver and Tiny
and leveled up faster and killed them with 3 shots
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/690/znyz.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 24, 2013)

looking forward to DOTA2 again...moving to new apartment is a headache...too many obstacles now a days   heard Death Night added in dota2?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 24, 2013)

^Welcome back. A 375 MB of update is awaiting in this week. So you better start your dota season after the patch is out


----------



## theserpent (Jul 24, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ^Welcome back.* A 375 MB* of update is awaiting in this week. So you better start your dota season after the patch is out



Where did u read that


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 24, 2013)

Before going live valve authorize every dota 2 update from me. If you say I will postpone this update.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 24, 2013)

Whoa! if i start digging..may be i will find  STEAM CEO too here in this forum  ...DOTA2 will have to wait a bit more, i will start to beat the graphic s#!t out of some "proud" games in next week after i move, built a custom uber-awesome-beast laptop, check my sig... busy now installing things in windows 8, having lil problems without the god damn start button, bad habit 

anyone played abaddon? how is he doing?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 24, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Before going live valve authorize every dota 2 update from me. If you say I will postpone this update.



Looks like I'll play border lands 2 co-op tomo  if there is update


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Whoa! if i start digging..may be i will find  STEAM CEO too here in this forum  ...DOTA2 will have to wait a bit more, i will start to beat the graphic s#!t out of some "proud" games in next week after i move, built a custom uber-awesome-beast laptop, check my sig... busy now installing things in windows 8, having lil problems without the god damn start button, bad habit
> 
> anyone played abaddon? how is he doing?




Abaddon is every where. btw how much did you clevo cost?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> anyone played abaddon? how is he doing?



Abaddon is badass now 
he is counter to agility carry heroes and he fits to all the roles


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 24, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Abaddon is badass now
> he is counter to agility carry heroes and he fits to all the roles



he is only a support hero with a very annoying ulti who can babysit carry heroes nicely..

also i can come after 9:30 today so invite me when you guys are playing...


----------



## theserpent (Jul 24, 2013)

Just curse abadon right after his ulti and attack him


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Just curse abadon right after his ulti and attack him



Or pick *Ancient Appartion* as he is the best counter to him ( just  like Silencer to Tiny is) . Thanks to Vegeta .


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 24, 2013)

Axe can easily kill Abaddon instanly but the thing is axe should ulti before 400 mark
and AA too counter to abaddon
when we see the abaddon animation we have to disable them like 
Eul sceptor-some right click enemies attack abaddon after abaddon's ulti.so,it is used to disable him for a while
SheepStick,Shadow Demon 1st skill.
even Dagon with lvl 3+ can easily finish him off
correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2013)

yup.. heroes like Lina, Lion, lvl 3 Dagon and above can instantly kill Abbadon


----------



## theserpent (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm becoming good with axe
My usual build
Tranquil>Soul Ring>Sanage,Blade mail>blink>Upgrade sange to heavens or can't remeber the name

Any other good item to give him amazing damage? Seen some builds suggesting bfurry and radiance but I dont think bfurry is needed for axe


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice.. but Axe must have a vanguard and blade mail in order to get best outta him
make Heavens Halberd ONLY if there are more then 1 right clickers like drow, sniper, troll, in order to get evasion and temporary make them unable to attack.

Ideal build of Axe for me is Tranquil, Vanguard, Blade mail, Blink, Heart, Aghanim (good stats and ulti upgrade, only after I make Heart) and HAlberd when there are 2 or more carries in enemy side


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 24, 2013)

With Vanguard,heaven's hallbeard,Blink dagger and boots you can kill enemy carry easily that too alone
just blink in->call-> blademail->attack->curse...at the end of the call->cast heaven hallbeard->attack->Finish him off with Culling blade
i tried that against void and got good reults


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2013)

I play with blade mail coz its fun. Many times I used it just to get finishing kill, like me and sven both were fighting alone, we both were low, so I started to run away. He throw his stun towards me and I used blade mail asap, he got killed while I was saved on a brink of HP .


----------



## sygeek (Jul 25, 2013)

This is annoying. After waiting 8 minutes, I finally get a match and guess what, the 10th player isn't ready. Repeat this process 3 times. And 30mins when I finally get to join a game, my dreadful 300ms ping jumps to 600ms midgame. F*ck this sh*t.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2013)

sygeek said:


> This is annoying. After waiting 8 minutes, I finally get a match and guess what, the 10th player isn't ready. Repeat this process 3 times. And 30mins when I finally get to join a game, my dreadful 300ms ping jumps to 600ms midgame. F*ck this sh*t.




Which server you chose?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 25, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> he is only a support hero with a very annoying ulti who can babysit carry heroes nicely..
> 
> also i can come after 9:30 today so invite me when you guys are playing...



haha, he's one of my fav since he was the original Protagonist and then Antagonist from the pages of Warcraft3 where Arthus the young prince of dalaran became dark by the legion command of power and the frostmourn by the Lich King, he wielded the sword and killed his father...then became lich king himself, the  storyline upon which DOTA was born. Super Awesome dude he was, even he bed-ed crystal maiden couple of times i guess  (Jaena Proudmoore in story who's father is none other than our Captain Morgan Daelin Proudmoore  )


 Death Night's FrostMourne passive was later modified in 6.72b Map in DOTA(not dota2) to enable nearby ally heroes to gain attack speed along with him, not to mention slowing enemies down. and his ulti became famous in ganks where people were so annoyed, that they kept on hitting him to death with twice the effort and losing all ally heroes killed by enemy support near Abadon , and that son of a b*** escaped every-time , even aghanim used to increase that time...dont know how his skills are in DOTA2


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> haha, he's one of my fav since he was the original Protagonist and then Antagonist from the pages of Warcraft3 where Arthus the young prince of dalaran became dark by the legion command of power and the frostmourn by the Lich King, he wielded the sword and killed his father...then became lich king himself, the  storyline upon which DOTA was born. Super Awesome dude he was, even he bed-ed crystal maiden couple of times i guess  (Jaena Proudmoore in story who's father is none other than our Captain Morgan Daelin Proudmoore  )
> 
> 
> Death Night's FrostMourne passive was later modified in 6.72b Map in DOTA(not dota2) to enable nearby ally heroes to gain attack speed along with him, not to mention slowing enemies down. and his ulti became famous in ganks where people were so annoyed, that they kept on hitting him to death with twice the effort and losing all ally heroes killed by enemy support near Abadon , and that son of a b*** escaped every-time , even aghanim used to increase that time...dont know how his skills are in DOTA2


IS there a book/ Comic for Warcraft lore or something?
I dont wanna play that never ending game just to get the story, but I'd like to take a look if it exists in a book or something


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 26, 2013)

downloaded DOTA 2 yesterday 
Just completed the basics Tutorial... Now should I play some games with bots directly or I should read some basics guide first?
This reminds me can you guys recommend a Guide


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> downloaded DOTA 2 yesterday
> Just completed the basics Tutorial... Now should I play some games with bots directly or I should read some basics guide first?
> This reminds me can you guys recommend a Guide



This guide is the one to begin with
Welcome to Dota, You Suck | Purge Gamers


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 26, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> downloaded DOTA 2 yesterday
> Just completed the basics Tutorial... Now should I play some games with bots directly or I should read some basics guide first?
> This reminds me can you guys recommend a Guide



play against bots with drow ranger as you first hero and until you become a little good don't play sniper...he is the most useless hero in dota....also there some good guides available on Playdota.com

@Piyush at what time do you guys start playing daily? I can come after 9 today so lets play after 9 ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> play against bots with drow ranger as you first hero and until you become a little good don't play sniper...he is the most useless hero in dota....also there some good guides available on Playdota.com
> 
> @Piyush at what time do you guys start playing daily? I can come after 9 today so lets play after 9 ?



I usually starts playing after 9 30 . Sometimes after 10 30, after dinner.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 27, 2013)

DotA 2 update for this week/month/year is released and it is 630~ MB 
Finish it ASAP
Details


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 27, 2013)

26 days without Dota! 
Time to catch up
I have 4 "Bloodstone of the Precursor" in my inventory.What does it do?


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 27, 2013)

Piyush said:


> This guide is the one to begin with
> Welcome to Dota, You Suck | Purge Gamers


Thanks


ghouse12311 said:


> play against bots with drow ranger as you first hero and until you become a little good don't play sniper...he is the most useless hero in dota....also there some good guides available on Playdota.com


ok thanks, i played my first few matches with sniper  It's a little tricky to get last hits with him


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 27, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Thanks
> 
> ok thanks, i played my first few matches with sniper  It's a little tricky to get last hits with him



Why you want LH's on creeps,When you can get them on heroes 
Low HP heroes + Assasinate FTW!


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 27, 2013)

I personally found Sniper to be easier i got 6-6-4 in my first match with him while I got 5-7-4 with drow ranger and 4 kill were in the last when all my teammates were around... or probably it was just luck



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Why you want LH's on creeps,When you can get them on heroes
> Low HP heroes + Assasinate FTW!


----------



## debarshi (Jul 27, 2013)

Aaarghh....A 670 mb update again..................

BTW, why do guides discourage us from using Sniper..? (there, ghouse is saying to avoid it as well, I've got 9-3-6 with Sniper)
Using good builds, Sniper is pretty useful carry and after 30 min, can be lethal...


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sniper is absoultely useless
his hp is way too less
one stun and one cleave from Centaur can confirm the kill anytime
with Sniper you have to survive for 30 mins against them (and i personally have my vengeance over those heroes such as sniper ,DR and huskar etc.,)
and you have to farm like hell and do join in ganks too


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Aaarghh....A 670 mb update again..................
> 
> BTW, why do guides discourage us from using Sniper..? (there, ghouse is saying to avoid it as well, I've got 9-3-6 with Sniper)
> Using good builds, Sniper is pretty useful carry and after 30 min, can be lethal...



The reason Sniper is useless because he needs a lot of uninterrupted farm to get into flow. Also, none of his abilities can be counted as a team fight skill while Drow has her passive bonus damage for range heores, slow shots and an  AoE silence, which makes her a better hero in all aspects. Sniper too have a AoE slow, but one can avoid it by mere common sense.



Niilesh said:


> I personally found Sniper to be easier i got 6-6-4 in my first match with him while I got 5-7-4 with drow ranger and 4 kill were in the last when all my teammates were around... or probably it was just luck



Some more heroes you may try are 
Venomancer
Crystal Maiden
Centaur Warrunner
Lion 
Sand King
Vengeful Spirit
Sven (supportive role)

All the heroes I mentioned are support heroes by default . Venomancer, Vengeful Spirit and Sven can carry the game too (meaning with good items, you can actually be the damage dealer in team fight). Their main role is to help your allies survive the battle or make a team fight easier to your team. Thats why they are also known as "baby sitting" heroes as they help the carry heroes get their farm.

Also, take a look at this post  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155817-dota-2-a-31.html#post1888364


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 27, 2013)

Whats wrong with you all,why are you preserving that free green treasure thing ? I opened it and got Kunkka sword,i saw all of your profiles to know what you got but none of you opened it yet.Do it now and post it here please.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 27, 2013)

I got pudge :'(

Kunkka's item is most sexy atm. Did you notice the whales in torrents?


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I got pudge :'(
> 
> Kunkka's item is most sexy atm. Did you notice the whales in torrents?


Yeah,i did and its cool.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2013)

I got Abbadon's 
I dont even play that hero


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> *I got pudge* :'(




I also got pudge


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 27, 2013)

What is the effect of other items?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 27, 2013)

Have u guys updated your DOta 2 ? For me its 652 Mb update and i am sure my game was fully updated since this morning because i was playing it then...
I checked the changelog. There is some minor changes in UI, spectator mode features and support for XboX360 controler and Linux. No new heroes introduced. Here is the changelog 
	
	



```
UI
- Made hero loadout model preview bigger in the main menu.
- Added practice lobby button to swap Radiant and Dire teams.
- Limited number of selectable matchmaking regions to six.
- New users are able to watch live games before completing the tutorials.
- Wins and level are now hidden for players that aren't friends and don't have 'Share Match History' in the options enabled
- Fixed keybindings not being saved properly for Xbox controllers
- Added Dire courier icons to minimap for Spectators
- Fixed a crash when selecting all units while spectating
- Fixed dota_embers convar value being forgotten when the game is restarted
- Spectators can select wards to see their vision or truesight radius.
- Added Xbox controller support for Dota TV
Left / right bumper = Cycle back or forward through the heroes on the field
Start button = Pause (Replay only)
Back button = Rewind (Replay only)
D-Pad up / down = Cycle through stats dropdown menu
D-Pad left / right = Slow down or speed up replay speed
Y button = Show gold graph
X button = Show XP graph
B button = Dismiss open graphs, reset playback speed, revert camera to previous mode (after cycling heroes)

MATCHMAKING
- Reduced average wait time and reduced incidence of extremely long wait times

INTERNATIONAL COMPENDIUM
- Added further explanation of International Fantasy Challenge rules.
- Exposed the roles of players in International Fantasy Challenge Bench slots.
- Completing the creation of an International Fantasy Challenge team now grants you the Mammoth mount for your Smeevil.
- Completing all the Main Event Predictions now grants you the Bird mount for your Smeevil.

MAC/LINUX
- Made the chat wheel work
- Added intro movie for new users, fixed black screen displaying for new users
- Fixed bugs with some tooltips missing text on what abilities do
- Fixed outline color of target units to match what Windows shows
- Fixed some rendering issues
- Fixed some crashes
- A variety of performance improvements
- Fixes to audio (silence, crashes)
- Mac: More robust mouse grab
- Mac: Allow setting "Unit Speech" to "All" in audio settings.
- Linux: Fixed hang when pasting from the clipboard under certain conditions

AUDIO
- Fixed some issues with base attack sound modifier (e.g. Tiny's Scepter attacks)
- Adjusted limits on Chen ult target sounds

GAMEPLAY
- Tusk: Fixed minor inaccuracies with his Base Strength, Attack Animation and Turn Rate
- Meepo: Fixed Geostrike not affecting units like Spirit Bear
- Morphling: Fixed being the Replicate illusion buff icon being visible to enemy players
- Morphling: Fixed being unable to control the first Juxtapose illusion created by your Phantom Lancer Replicate
- Shadow Demon: Fixed Demonic Purge killing summoned units like Warlock's Golem
- Shadow Demon: Fixed Shadow Poison damage release not having a cast point
- Fixed a minor inaccuracy with Meepo and Ogre Magi's base armor
```

Do you think this warrants an update which is 1/6th of the entire game's size ? Or is it that it is supposed to be few Mbs of download and my game is kinda messed up ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Have u guys updated your DOta 2 ? For me its 652 Mb update and i am sure my game was fully updated since this morning because i was playing it then...
> I checked the changelog. There is some minor changes in UI, spectator mode features and support for XboX360 controler and Linux. No new heroes introduced. Here is the changelog
> 
> Do you think this warrants an update which is 1/6th of the entire game's size ? Or is it that it is supposed to be few Mbs of download and my game is kinda messed up ?



Its normal


----------



## theserpent (Jul 27, 2013)

Seriously Vavle has to stop these weekly 200-600 mb updates


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 27, 2013)

Hmm...
856MB of updates


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I got pudge :'(
> 
> Kunkka's item is most sexy atm. Did you notice the whales in torrents?



wanna swap your pudge with abbadon's? since we both play these heroes but got oposite items


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 27, 2013)

a friend of mine finished his update and he played a couple of matches. When i asked him what difference he saw.. he said- 
"ummm different loadscreen thats all ". WTF
Anywys gnna leave it for update overnight..


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> a friend of mine finished his update and he played a couple of matches. When i asked him what difference he saw.. he said-
> "ummm different loadscreen thats all ". WTF
> Anywys gnna leave it for update overnight..



actually, 19 new sets have been added apart from other fixes and all
thats why


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jul 28, 2013)

Which server do you guys play on .. and how to connect to that ???


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 28, 2013)

deepakkrishnan said:


> Which server do you guys play on .. and how to connect to that ???


Select SEA server only ...select region->click on SE Asia->save settings
resaons for not selecting other than SEA
1)More Russians that 90% of them tries to communicate with me with their own language..
2)most other region players have headphone and they are always speaking instead of chatting
(not be a problem but some of the voices gonna be unclear)


----------



## theserpent (Jul 28, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Select SEA server only ...select region->click on SE Asia->save settings
> resaons for not selecting other than SEA
> 1)More Russians that 90% of them tries to communicate with me with their own language..
> 2)most other region players have headphone and they are always speaking instead of chatting
> (not be a problem but some of the voices gonna be unclear)



3)Other servers you find noobs


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jul 28, 2013)

^^I consider my self a noob in DOTA .. will definately check the SEA servers ..

Btw this is my speedtest result, would I get good pings with this or would it be luck Speedtest.net - My Results


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 28, 2013)

That depends on where you are connected.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 28, 2013)

DOTA 2 Holdout Gamemode Unveiled? &mdash; News  |  Gamersbook


----------



## Desmond (Jul 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> DOTA 2 Holdout Gamemode Unveiled? — News**|**Gamersbook



Please give Pudge Wars.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 29, 2013)

Piyush said:


> IS there a book/ Comic for Warcraft lore or something?
> I dont wanna play that never ending game just to get the story, but I'd like to take a look if it exists in a book or something



google does good in that, i know coz i played that game too many times upto the hardest diff without cheat one win at a time, i remember started playing it when i was in school, and still feel nostalgic when i see the heros in their original avatar with the skills they naturally had and then how they came to DOTA then DOTA2  .... and btw play the game for the game is good, not to know history...


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 29, 2013)

i heard that the new Holdout mode is similar to the X Hero Siege map in warcraft 3 which was so much fun....anyone here played that map?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> google does good in that, i know coz i played that game too many times upto the hardest diff without cheat one win at a time, i remember started playing it when i was in school, and still feel nostalgic when i see the heros in their original avatar with the skills they naturally had and then how they came to DOTA then DOTA2  .... and btw play the game for the game is good, not to know history...


Nah.. dont have much time at disposal to try a whole new game, thats why I was thinking of getting through the lores and all. Dota 2 itself is more than enough for me when it comes to moba game


ghouse12311 said:


> i heard that the new Holdout mode is similar to the X Hero Siege map in warcraft 3 which was so much fun....anyone here played that map?


Havent played it, but read it about yesterday, didnt find it much appealing. Looks like I have to watch some videos to get a better idea


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 31, 2013)

who all are going to watch TI3 from Dota 2 client, is it possible for friends or at least party members to watch the games in the same channel so that they can chat in the game/use mic?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> who all are going to watch TI3 from Dota 2 client, is it possible for friends or at least party members to watch the games in the same channel so that they can chat in the game/use mic?


Gonna watch the matches which are going to be broadcasted after 8pm IST
Its possible to crate a party/ lobby and spectate a match via same channel. But I dont know about chatting within same channel.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 31, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Gonna watch the matches which are going to be broadcasted after 8pm IST
> Its possible to crate a party/ lobby and spectate a match via same channel. But I dont know about chatting within same channel.



normally when you watch a live game, you can chat with others who are present in the same channel but not sure about using the mic

also lets watch whatever TI3 matches we can together? i will buy a mic very soon....it will be fun


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 31, 2013)

*Make sure to complete all your prediction before the tourney starts, that is only few hours left. There is an item drop for completing all the prediction.*


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> normally when you watch a live game, you can chat with others who are present in the same channel but not sure about using the mic
> 
> also lets watch whatever TI3 matches we can together? i will buy a mic very soon....it will be fun


looking forward for it then 


arijitsinha said:


> *Make sure to complete all your prediction before the tourney starts, that is only few hours left. There is an item drop for completing all the prediction.*


I need 1 treat to unlock the last smeevil style. Lets play 1 compendium match today ?


----------



## ¶§Ç (Jul 31, 2013)

Dota 2 ID	      Steam ID (Important)	Forum ID	Real Name (Optional)
Devil's_Prince    r0dimus_prime                ¶§Ç              Saikiran


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 31, 2013)

Piyush said:


> looking forward for it then
> 
> I need 1 treat to unlock the last smeevil style. Lets play 1 compendium match today ?



Lets see.. 700 MB left of my fup, still 6 days to survive


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 31, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> normally when you watch a live game, you can chat with others who are present in the same channel but not sure about using the mic
> 
> also lets watch whatever TI3 matches we can together? i will buy a mic very soon....it will be fun



Buy Online IBall M27 Table Top Mic in india


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 31, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Buy Online IBall M27 Table Top Mic in india



Or, what about this. 

Rode M1-S Microphone - Rode: Flipkart.com


----------



## sygeek (Jul 31, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Buy Online IBall M27 Table Top Mic in india


Seems very cheap at Rs. 275, is it any good?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2013)

Check this out :


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 2, 2013)

Seems like there are multiple matches at a time In TI3,but i want to watch bot Navi and Mouz matches  I think i have to stick to any one for smeevil view.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 2, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Seems like there are multiple matches at a time In TI3,but i want to watch bot Navi and Mouz matches  I think i have to stick to any one for smeevil view.



You dont need to watch the full match for smeevil view.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2013)

Why does smeevil view matter now?
All of the upgrades are available via compendium challenges and smeevil treats.

Anyways, I wanted 1 match at a time to be broadcasted during TI3. Now this will be a pain to download the fav matches and then watch them.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 2, 2013)

Everyone geared up for TI3?


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 2, 2013)

I like Team Quantic more but i want RattleSnakes to qualify for TI3,just because they are playing so well.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks like Rattlesnake are going to go in after all.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 3, 2013)

i want to watch the solo championship replays but i can't find them....how to watch them?


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Aug 3, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i want to watch the solo championship replays but i can't find them....how to watch them?


TI3 Solo Championship Spoiler Free Dota TV Replays : DotA2


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 4, 2013)

wow,TI3 results are very interesting.Never expected that Dgnitas will beat LGN.cn and Liquid will beat Tong Fu.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 4, 2013)

Fnatic too surprised me (probably us) by easy wins over Navi and Mouz


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> wow,TI3 results are very interesting.Never expected that Dgnitas will beat LGN.cn and Liquid will beat Tong Fu.



I hate this when Asian teams collide with Eu/US teams. The results are almost always unpredictable.
As they say, US/Eu dota is considered to be "gentleman's Dota" and Chinese dota is considered to be "ruthless dota"


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 4, 2013)

Its just that asian teams likes the match to go late game,so they have no answer for the aggressiveness of the US/EU teams.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2013)

Navi lost due to over aggressiveness of Dendi and XBoct, as always.
Btw, yesterday's iG vs Liquid was good. As usual, Ferrari_430 was impressive. He played SF and his raze success rate was close to 100%. Like 28 razes hit out of 30 in the match.
I'm eager to watch his TA along with YYF's NS.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 6, 2013)

anyone saw yesterday's 2nd Navi vs LGD game?.....dendi's pudge ended the game in 15 mins...it was a total pubstomp ....hope they play pudge again in the main event....


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 6, 2013)

Alliance or Mousesports is going to win the International this time around.


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 6, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Alliance or Mousesports is going to win the International this time around.


I thought the same,but mouz is just failing too badly in TI3.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2013)

Damn, my net died and now no way to watch the matches. What's the position so far?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 6, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> anyone saw yesterday's 2nd Navi vs LGD game?.....dendi's pudge ended the game in 15 mins...it was a total pubstomp ....hope they play pudge again in the main event....



Seriously...
i am gonna download that game for sure and watch that



Piyush said:


> Navi lost due to over aggressiveness of Dendi and XBoct, as always.
> Btw, yesterday's iG vs Liquid was good. As usual, Ferrari_430 was impressive. He played SF and his raze success rate was close to 100%. Like 28 razes hit out of 30 in the match.
> I'm eager to watch his TA along with YYF's NS.


that Xboct Weaver is jungling in enemy side and enemy ganked him that was like free point...


----------



## PJK (Aug 6, 2013)

what was the result?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone seen this fail?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyone seen this fail?


yeah
i saw that and i saw another one by Puppey Chen in Pro Volume
BTW how the Chen Creep Dies in Ancients?
it supposed to heal right?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> yeah
> i saw that and i saw another one by Puppey Chen in Pro Volume
> BTW how the Chen Creep Dies in Ancients?
> it supposed to heal right?



Chen creep died because Naix was infesting it and it died when he came out.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 7, 2013)

Should check this video out


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Alliance or Mousesports is going to win the International this time around.



I thought the same for Mouz, but looks like they are struggling right now.
Till so far, Na'Vi, Alliance and TongFu look strong to me. Even LGD.cn is fumbling.


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mousesports out of TI3  Was following this team for the last 3 months, expected them to atleast reach the finals if not win it.Seems like they could not perform their best due to pressure 

Anyways, my next hope is on Alliance, want them to win TI3 this time.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 8, 2013)

2 days without internet, without DOTA 
I can only check results in office. So... the elimination rounds started yet?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2013)

Even my net is down. I wish Twitch.tv worked in office.

This is genius :




Edit:
LGD vs Alliance

What a match!!! Match was down to base race. Sick! Must watch!

*Update :*

*IG vs DK Game 2 is officially the longest match in Dota 2 history at 01:38:58.*

Chinese Dota at its finest. Rapier dropped and reclaimed multiple times. God! What a match!


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 9, 2013)

All the teams i liked are disappointing me,it all started from Quantic


----------



## doom (Aug 9, 2013)

Umm guys, I would like to watch these matches with you all. How can I watch these matches?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2013)

doom said:


> Umm guys, I would like to watch these matches with you all. How can I watch these matches?



The dota 2 client is the best way to watch.

If you don't have dota 2, you can watch on Twitch.tv

The International website also has a live stream section.


----------



## doom (Aug 9, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The dota 2 client is the best way to watch.
> 
> If you don't have dota 2, you can watch on Twitch.tv
> 
> The International website also has a live stream section.



I have the dota 2 game. Should i just spectate any match or is there  a specific time to see these league matches?


----------



## nims11 (Aug 9, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> LGD vs Alliance
> 
> What a match!!! Match was down to base race. Sick! Must watch!
> 
> ...



Yup, must watch match, just needed 5 more seconds for alchemist to eat up the Dire ancient.
2nd match was also nice how the tides were turned after trilane was owned by Visage.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2013)

doom said:


> I have the dota 2 game. Should i just spectate any match or is there  a specific time to see these league matches?



TI3 matches will start around 12 AM IST (12 PM Pacific time), just go to Watch > Tournaments and see if you see "Live Matches" on the International entry. Click on it and watch the match that is going on.

Match schedule can be found on the International website or on the dota 2 subreddit, I personally refer the subreddit.

Alliance vs DK at around 12:30 AM IST BTW.

www.reddit.com/r/dota2

Edit : 

WTF moment : Enigma in the audience

*i.imgur.com/ygRgc7C.gif

Iceiceice's reaction :

*i.imgur.com/UMjI5DF.gif


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 10, 2013)

hey guys recommended a build for sven for a noob (low cs)


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> hey guys recommended a build for sven for a noob (low cs)



supportive sven or carry sven?


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> supportive sven or carry sven?


well support mostly because of low cs but i still want to be able to kill heroes in mid game 

Also can you recommended some heroes for noob which have nice stun attack and preferably decent health ?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> well support mostly because of low cs but i still want to be able to kill heroes in mid game
> 
> Also can you recommended some heroes for noob which have nice stun attack and preferably decent health ?



build: urn, arcane/ power treads, mask of madness, bkb, assault, daedelus

heroes: chaos knight, dragon knight, sand king, earthshaker....


----------



## theserpent (Aug 11, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> hey guys recommended a build for sven for a noob (low cs)



Drow,Sniper,Bloodseeker,Lion 
These are some heros you can start with play like 5-10 matches per hero become suitable with each hero and after these move to Axe,Spirt Breaker,Chaos,Lina,Tiny.
Drow,Sniper are highly recomended for newbies and Lion is also a fav among newbies as he has a high damge ulti and if paired with a item called dagon he can be a killer

For drow you should build --Power threads,Wraith Band,Mask Of madness,Shadow balde,Daedlus


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 11, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> hey guys recommended a build for sven for a noob (low cs)



i would suggest melee heroes such as Centaur ,  Axe for newbies ..these are some of the easy heroes and can scale with good farm
Dont try carry or Support coz they are hard to master 
Centaur and Axe Build (pretty same build)
1)tranquil boots
2)Blademail 
3)Vanguard
4)Blink dagger
the rest are situational items like HoT,Heavens Hallbeard,Assault Curiass
Note:
You will surely get opponets like Sniper , Drow , Riki , Bounty Hunter 
Be ready to fight with your blademail
*To Dota 2 players who want to create a separate thread for Dota 2 Guides:
this thread is full about Dota 2 & its related and guides in specific pages 
can we create a thread just for Guides?*


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i would suggest melee heroes such as Centaur ,  Axe for newbies ..these are some of the easy heroes and can scale with good farm
> Dont try carry or Support coz they are hard to master
> Centaur and Axe Build (pretty same build)
> 1)tranquil boots
> ...



I don't think its a good idea to fragment the topic more. If everyone goes to a new thread, this one will be a waste. I think this thread serves both purposes well.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't think its a good idea to fragment the topic more. If everyone goes to a new thread, this one will be a waste. I think this thread serves both purposes well.



so can we create that in our steam TDF page?
and is there anything?


----------



## theserpent (Aug 11, 2013)

I already Made a guide on BS bloodpath and beyonds guide to bloodseeker 
[BaB] IS Our team[Ganesh-Founder,Noah,Me and ninno]
Ganesh-Solo Mid,Carry.
Me-Carry,Solo Mid,tanker and rarely Support
Noah-Support,Solo Mid
Ninno-Carry,Tanker

Ganesh is pro Clinkz

If he take's clinkz GG for us


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I already Made a guide on BS bloodpath and beyonds guide to bloodseeker
> [BaB] IS Our team[Ganesh-Founder,Noah,Me and ninno]
> Ganesh-Solo Mid,Carry.
> Me-Carry,Solo Mid,tanker and rarely Support
> ...



i am founder but Pika is leader
and i reached 400th win with clinkz


----------



## theserpent (Aug 11, 2013)

So If anyone is making a guide please do add Bloodpath and beyonds name


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 12, 2013)

Navi goes to Grand Finals by winning over Orange and they are fighting Alliance in grand finals!!!
3 matches done ( Best out of 5)
Navi 2-1
In 3rd match,Alliance's Bulldogadmiral bought Divine reaper for Spirit Bear and that Bear cant hold it even for 2 mins and Navi razor picks that DR and next thing is ":gg wp "
In 2nd ,3 rd and 4 th match, 
Alchemist was picked consecutive by Navi Xboct.....(biting my nails)
and Alliance trying Night Stalker in their 4th game and it is first time picked hero in TI3..
That IO wisp picked by Alliance got triple kill in 4th match..
and Navi gonna lose in 4 th match.. Hell yeah Navi lost his 4 th match 
Now the point is 2-2 who gonna win the match..
i hope Navi will back with a plan or pudge by dendi
oh ****
they are trying the same damn heroes in 5 th match 
batrider , alche , Rubick as in 4th match
and Alliance too trying same heroes IO , Nature Prophet , Crystal Maiden and they are gonna do combo with IO and Chaos Knight
and Now Dendi pick Templar Assassin


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 12, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Navi goes to Grand Finals by winning over Orange and they are fighting Alliance in grand finals!!!
> 3 matches done ( Best out of 5)
> Navi 2-1
> In 3rd match,Alliance's Bulldogadmiral bought Divine reaper for Spirit Bear and that Bear cant hold it even for 2 mins and Navi razor picks that DR and next thing is ":gg wp "
> ...


Na'vi in final All thanks to kYxY


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 12, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Na'vi in final All thanks to kYxY


i am still not finished 

Dendi TA gets Triple kill
Alliance have best combo
IO and Chaos knight with Crystal maiden hell how many stuns
and Nature prophet 's natural TP
and Templar is godlike and puck last hits roshan and they got aegis  and killed TA

Note : Due to good Combo and Annoying Nature prophet Alliance Wins this series and they are now Champions
And Navi seriously stretches this game as long as possible 
whenever Navi heroes tries to TP that F puck ulti them and cancels their TP by .5 mini stun
and a really good match if you are ALLIANCE fan


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 12, 2013)

What a last match for any dota fan  EPIC


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 12, 2013)

Alliance deserved to win.They played excellent dota throughout the year and stomped their opponents in TI3 enroute to the final.I was thinking that in the finals alliance will crush navi 3-0 but Navi showed us why they are regarded as one of the best if not the best team of dota 2.

Cheers for Alliance :thumbup:


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 12, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Alliance deserved to win.They played excellent dota throughout the year and stomped their opponents in TI3 enroute to the final.I was thinking that in the finals alliance will crush navi 3-0 but Navi showed us why they are regarded as one of the best if not the best team of dota 2.
> 
> Cheers for Alliance :thumbup:



Player of the Match : S4


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 12, 2013)

That Final match between Navi and Alliance is funny
when Alliance pushed top and Bot with 3 heroes and Navi pushed mid towers and they got barracks too
and they retreated to defend thus results to fail
Navi pushing mid with 5 heroes and Alliance defending Mid with 2 heroes (puck and CM)
and two teams are simultaneously pushing its like base race....
they can easily finish and got ancients within 2 mins
*why Navi didnt pushed further?
or are they scared about Nature prophet and CK-IO transport??*



Bhargav said:


> Na'vi in final All thanks to kYxY



Hell yeah!!! The orange kYxY got cocky and denied the aegis showing that we can win without aegis


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2013)

Couldn't watch the finals coz of office  
Will download the 5 matches today evening.
Anyways, good to have a non chinese, non ukranian team as a winner.



Bhargav said:


> Player of the Match : S4



Million Dollar Dream Coil


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 12, 2013)

From now on i am a fan of NaVi,they are the best even they lost TI3.I just love their character,i would not have been so cool if i know that i  just lost a chance of winning million dollars.Even with 2 new players in their team from last year,they are just awesome.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 12, 2013)

Must watch


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 13, 2013)

all of you who have compendium, please post you fantasy team score...lets see what item we will get...my score is 652...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2013)

mine was in 500s, dont remember exact score


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 13, 2013)

hey guys can you share some tips on last hitting and suggest the best way to practise it?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2013)

practice it using range heroes or melee tank heroes


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 13, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> all of you who have compendium, please post you fantasy team score...lets see what item we will get...my score is 652...



What will we get based on score?


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 13, 2013)

I got 625,i would have got lot more if i did not keep Mouz players  BTW,what is the use of this score?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 13, 2013)

on the fantasy challenge page in the compendium, it is written that we will get an item based on our total score....hoping for another immortal item


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 13, 2013)

I thought i am good with invoker  


I wish i can do that one day


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2013)

Look at his left hand


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 13, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> all of you who have compendium, please post you fantasy team score...lets see what item we will get...my score is 652...



I got 637.6


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 14, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> I got 637.6



i have checked yesterday and my score is actually 697.2 but i don't know if this is a good score....any way to know that?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i have checked yesterday and my score is actually 697.2 but i don't know if this is a good score....any way to know that?



Not sure. One of my friend got 832 if I remember correctly. Havent heard anything better than this till yet.


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 14, 2013)

i thought 767 is the best score


----------



## doom (Aug 15, 2013)

This is ridiculous. I have played so many game and one of the opposing members take ursa. He can in some situation, do quite a lot of harm. His ability number 2 is OP! What are the ways to counter him?

Ps- Skeleton king, uras with aegis and viper in one lane, you sure as heck cant kill em.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 15, 2013)

doom said:


> This is ridiculous. I have played so many game and one of the opposing members take ursa. He can in some situation, do quite a lot of harm. His ability number 2 is OP! What are the ways to counter him?
> 
> Ps- Skeleton king, uras with aegis and viper in one lane, you sure as heck cant kill em.



Get stunners! Harass the crap out of ursa early game and he is useless for rest of the game. Keep Roshan warded.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 15, 2013)

Heroes with abilities to make attacks go miss are good too for ursa. Some are Tinker, Brewmaster, Riki smoke, NS to some extent, etc


----------



## Desmond (Aug 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Heroes with abilities to make attacks go miss are good too for ursa. Some are Tinker, Brewmaster, Riki smoke, NS to some extent, etc



NS = Night Stalker or Naga Siren?

 If Ursa makes MKB, then none of his attacks will miss.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 15, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> NS = Night Stalker or Naga Siren?
> 
> If Ursa makes MKB, then none of his attacks will miss.



Night Stalker obviously. 
And one shouldn't just wait for him to make MKB. Thats why ganks are needed early.


----------



## doom (Aug 15, 2013)

You cant expect people to do half of these things in a pub match...


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 15, 2013)

*Lets have a 5v5 lobby today.*

Anytime after 4


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> *Lets have a 5v5 lobby today.*
> 
> Anytime after 4



lets do it


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 15, 2013)

I am in, if you guys have slot for me.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Aug 15, 2013)

Me too please. Steam id : ACidBaseD xD


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 15, 2013)

In cas if you guys don't know about this.The bundle costs less than 5 dollars.
*www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2013)

I dunno but I think that I have become dull or is it just that other players have become better. Since TI3, there have been a lot of better players on the opposite side. N ot to mention less picking of pub heroes and more selection of AoE combo heroes. 
Sometime I just feel that its time to say bye bye to dota  Or may be I just need a break. After losing back to back with my good heroes in one sided match, I just never klogged back into steam. I played 1 bot match, where all are bots except you. Seems like I'll be playing bot matches for a while :/


----------



## nims11 (Aug 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I dunno but I think that I have become dull or is it just that other players have become better. Since TI3, there have been a lot of better players on the opposite side. N ot to mention less picking of pub heroes and more selection of AoE combo heroes.
> Sometime I just feel that its time to say bye bye to dota  Or may be I just need a break. After losing back to back with my good heroes in one sided match, I just never klogged back into steam. I played 1 bot match, where all are bots except you. Seems like I'll be playing bot matches for a while :/



I am an occasional dota2 player and nowadays all I am getting are noobs on my team :/


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I dunno but I think that I have become dull or is it just that other players have become better. Since TI3, there have been a lot of better players on the opposite side. N ot to mention less picking of pub heroes and more selection of AoE combo heroes.
> Sometime I just feel that its time to say bye bye to dota  Or may be I just need a break. After losing back to back with my good heroes in one sided match, I just never klogged back into steam. I played 1 bot match, where all are bots except you. Seems like I'll be playing bot matches for a while :/


Same for me too,i already decided not to play the game solo.The [layers have changed alot since TI3,like supports are pulling and harassing rather than taking last hits.But my teammates are noobs as always.And also,as a replacement for dota2,i am playing planetside2 which is awesome.And BTW, MOBA community is the worst community ever,even as a student i am unable to handle this ****,i wonder how you guys are still playing this cuz some of you are employed.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 16, 2013)

Play captain's mode, though it take time to search but you may have some good games.

During the time of TI3, they made some changes in matchmaking. because of this maybe you are having hard time.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Same for me too,i already decided not to play the game solo.The [layers have changed alot since TI3,like* supports are pulling and harassing rather than taking last hits*.But my teammates are noobs as always.And also,as a replacement for dota2,i am playing planetside2 which is awesome.And BTW, MOBA community is the worst community ever,even as a student i am unable to handle this ****,i wonder how you guys are still playing this cuz some of you are employed.


That. Also, most of my friends are having hard time too. So we all are playing all time low .
And yea, MOBA community is as harsh as ever. But what cant you handle? Didnt get you.


arijitsinha said:


> Play captain's mode, though it take time to search but you may have some good games.
> 
> During the time of TI3, they made some changes in matchmaking. because of this maybe you are having hard time.


Yea I was thinking too that there must be some matchmaking changes, but couldnt remember it in which particular update.



nims11 said:


> I am an occasional dota2 player and nowadays all I am getting are noobs on my team :/



Are you inn LPQ?


----------



## nims11 (Aug 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Are you inn LPQ?



No, maybe because my level  is lower than you guys, I get matched with weaker opponents.


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> That. Also, most of my friends are having hard time too. So we all are playing all time low .
> And yea, MOBA community is as harsh as ever. But what cant you handle? Didnt get you.


I just want to say that i don't like to abuse or get abused,usually i never replay to any troll comment ingame just because,if i replay it will not stop till the end of the match.The worst thing is,i thought that me fellow Indians are nice and use their brains before talking.I think i did not get used to INTERNET yet


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> I just want to say that i don't like to abuse or get abused,usually i never replay to any troll comment ingame just because,if i replay it will not stop till the end of the match.The worst thing is,i thought that me fellow Indians are nice and use their brains before talking.I think i did not get used to INTERNET yet



Agreed. Abusing in game is the last thing one can do. And to be honest, more than half of Indians tend to abuse other players just because they did something bad/stupid. Getting abused makes one feels not just bad and angry, but it just breaks one's interest in game too. Happened with me when I was new to DOTA2, I used to get many accreditations when making mistakes, but I just used to ignore them as I knew that once I get a hang of this game , things will change. 
These days, when someone makes mistake, I dont abuse him, but I tell him what you should do instead. Some of the times people will listen to you when you are polite. But if the fellow player is an Indian/Russian(no offense), 75% chances are there that he'll reply "Noob, mind your own business . I know how to play". This kinda behavior is what turns me off. 



nims11 said:


> No, maybe because my level  is lower than you guys, I get matched with weaker opponents.



Matchmaking is more than just levels I think. Suppose a guy with low level but many wins. Will he be put in the same pit as other players with same levels but lower win count?


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 16, 2013)

Its true that abusing team mates will degrade the moral, they will loose interest in games, thats why sometime I abuse the enemy to release my anger 

Leave aside abusing, some pinching comments like "farm plz farm" , "dont push lanes" , also make loose interest. I will not name here, but I guess one of the tdf member have this habit .


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Its true that abusing team mates will degrade the moral, they will loose interest in games, thats why sometime I abuse the enemy to release my anger
> 
> Leave aside abusing, some pinching comments like "farm plz farm" , "dont push lanes" , also make loose interest. I will not name here, but I guess one of the tdf member have this habit .



Hahaha I cant abuse back coz mostly I lose in this stuff 
And yea, I have a habit of saying "We Need Wards" whenever I die  Will keep this in mind from now on


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 16, 2013)

Well Played!


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Its true that abusing team mates will degrade the moral, they will loose interest in games, thats why sometime I abuse the enemy to release my anger
> 
> Leave aside abusing, some pinching comments like "farm plz farm" , "dont push lanes" , also make loose interest. I will not name here, *but I guess one of the tdf member have this habi*t .


ok ,now its quiz time 
Whoever Finds that Member can get my free Chests 
starting Now!!!!
if this is hard one ,arijit will release clues


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 16, 2013)

If i had a credit card,i would have bought some Humble Origin Bundles and would have sold them after the event  All these days i thought EA is too commercial,but now i respect them for doing this.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 16, 2013)

Thats........... person is ??????????


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 17, 2013)

"It is unfortunate that your fate lies on a couple of useless idiots. Thanks for all the support but I don't think Na`Vi will continue with the current roster" This is said by XBOCT after the TI3 final.Seems like KuroKy will be kicked soon.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> "It is unfortunate that your fate lies on a couple of useless idiots. Thanks for all the support but I don't think Na`Vi will continue with the current roster" This is said by XBOCT after the TI3 final.Seems like KuroKy will be kicked soon.



Kinda harsh. Though Kuroky wasnt bad at all, but Light of Heaven and Ars-Art were actually far better


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 17, 2013)

2 nd time with magnus 
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/194/kz9s.jpg
Need Help with Item Build
My Build
1)bottle
2)power threads
3)Blink dagger
4)Refresher Orb
and after these i dont know
Help me


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 17, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> 2 nd time with magnus
> *imageshack.com/scaled/large/194/kz9s.jpg
> Need Help with Item Build
> My Build
> ...


Lol,what do you need after that  I would suggest a BKB before refresher though.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2013)

May opt for arcane boots instead of power treads

But yea I think you chose the latter coz me and Undying already picked arcane boots


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> May opt for arcane boots instead of power treads
> 
> But yea I think you chose the latter coz me and Undying already picked arcane boots



In that match That Undying never communicated and acted like a Noob ...dying 2-3 times without a cause
He Should tank but he never did that even we said that
2 Pipe of Insight and 2 Assault Curiass 
are they really stack?
Tell me Some combos with Magnus like Magnus-sven or AOE effect Stunner


----------



## nims11 (Aug 18, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> In that match That Undying never communicated and acted like a Noob ...dying 2-3 times without a cause
> He Should tank but he never did that even we said that
> 2 Pipe of Insight and 2 Assault Curiass
> are they really stack?
> Tell me Some combos with Magnus like Magnus-sven or AOE effect Stunner



Magnus-visage -> Mag ulti + Stun Familiar 1 + Stun Familiar 2.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2013)

Mag ulti is useful to many heroes. Apart from Invoker spell pool, heroes like 
Queen of Pain's Sonic Wave,
 Kunkka's Ship,
 Enigma's blackhole,
 Juggy's bladefury and omnislash,
 WitchDoc's ulti, 
Sand King's Earthquake,
 Earthshaker ulti,
 Elder Titan Fissure,
 Darkseer's Wall, 
Jakiro's Macropyre, 
Tiny's stun and throw
Shadow Fiend's Requilm of shadows (or whatever the name is)
etcetcetc.....

I personally like QoP, SK, ES and SF's combos with Mag


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 18, 2013)

Waiting for this.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2013)

Just wow


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Waiting for this.



What is that?


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 19, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> What is that?


It is trailer of the movie created by valve,it is gonna be a one hour video.It was shown to some people at TI3,they said it was awesome.


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 19, 2013)

any one played with Lo and win the match??


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 19, 2013)

I guess you meant IO, nims plays IO well.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2013)

I need some dota update right now which removes card drops from the match end drops. No use of them at all. Useless more than the chests. 

PS: Wanted some nice AoE damage/disablers hero players


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> PS: Wanted some nice AoE damage/disablers hero players



you want players? for what?


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 19, 2013)

The player card you can still sell them.

Sand King , Dragon Knight , Gyrocopter, TideHunter, Batrider etc.

Edit:- Oops, Din't saw you are looking for players


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you want players? for what?



to do some combos. Am bored with just right clicking damaging enemy heroes, too much work it requires. A decent combo can wipe enemy team.



arijitsinha said:


> The player card you can still sell them.
> 
> Sand King , Dragon Knight , Gyrocopter, TideHunter, Batrider etc.
> 
> Edit:- Oops, Din't saw you are looking for players


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> to do some combos. Am bored with just right clicking damaging enemy heroes, too much work it requires. A decent combo can wipe enemy team.



okay then lets play tiny centaur combo? if ninno or someone else is interested we can play 3 hero roaming combo like cm sven and some carry like weaver....i can come after 9 today....


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2013)

ok...


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2013)

What do you guys think?

[Suggestion] - Animated Loading Screens


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 19, 2013)

I played magnus in one match and failed at it
i laned against Huskar with Ghost sceptor and he is reallly annoying with his 2 nd skill and ghost form...
he actually won by that F ghost sceptor
my team : gyro,morph,Jakiro,magnus,Sand king
enemy : Huskar , kunkka ,lion, AM , lich
and whenever i tried the combo and lich ulti just wiped my team
actually some players refer that as bug
Huskar ghost sceptor
so DR pickers try to get Ghost sceptor it really helps


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2013)

ya.. ghost specter + armlet = godlike for huskar


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> ya.. ghost specter + armlet = godlike for huskar



Armlet will get you killed now unless you have lifesteal. Huskar no longer gains damage or attackspeed from lost health.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> [Suggestion] - Animated Loading Screens


really nice


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Armlet will get you killed now unless you have lifesteal. Huskar no longer gains damage or attackspeed from lost health.


his passive doesnt gives bonus attack speed and damage? But we saw it today itself


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 19, 2013)

As of some xx.xx patch , huskar health lost gains only speed and magic resistance not damage


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank god he did not upgrade to ethereal blade. EB + Ulti = Insta kill, and you cannot touch him.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 20, 2013)

Piyush said:


> really nice
> 
> his passive doesnt gives bonus attack speed and damage? But we saw it today itself



Forgot about attack speed. Only no damage.


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 20, 2013)

Having Husker pick one stunner(probably need wards),basher(like bara) finish... he cant even farm


----------



## Desmond (Aug 20, 2013)

After Russians, now Italian :


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 23, 2013)

Found a Interesting Channel..


Edit:
Finally Centaur and 3 ther heroes were added to Captain's Mode


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2013)

After 3 days of no computer (and no dota of course), I can finally resume it. Good break it was. I hope my losing streak doesnt stretches anymore.

*EDIT*: And an update welcomes me


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey guys hows this build for sniper? :-
Starting items - Tango, Healing Salve, 2xSlippers of Agility, iron branch
Early game - Boots of Speed,Shadow Blade
MID - power treads, Desolator
Late - Monkey King Bar

Optional -  Mjollnir, BKB, Daedalus, Magic Wand


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Hey guys hows this build for sniper? :-
> Starting items - Tango, Healing Salve, 2xSlippers of Agility, iron branch
> Early game - Boots of Speed,Shadow Blade
> MID - power treads, Desolator
> ...



Seems like a very common build for Sniper.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 27, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Hey guys hows this build for sniper? :-
> Starting items - Tango, Healing Salve, 2xSlippers of Agility, iron branch
> Early game - Boots of Speed,Shadow Blade
> MID - power treads, Desolator
> ...



don't play this useless hero...play drow instead of sniper...she is so much better, has tons of damage in early game and with silence and frost arrow you can really help your teammates...


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 27, 2013)

u may want to try attack speed, ie, mjollnir . I feel that the extra attack speed, and of course the extra mini-stuns are wayy more worth than desolator.
just my opinion though


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2013)

Finally broke my losing streak with my all powerful Night Stalker. Went mid, left Viper hungry for farm early on, completed Armlet and Vanguard during 1st night ganks. 16-3-17 if i remember correctly.


----------



## doom (Aug 27, 2013)

Played lycan for the first time. Ganked sniper and shadow demon repeatedly at top till I was well fed.then it was just a matter of time. 21-1-11


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 27, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Finally broke my losing streak with my all powerful Night Stalker. Went mid, left Viper hungry for farm early on, completed Armlet and Vanguard during 1st night ganks. 16-3-17 if i remember correctly.



you get armlet first or vanguard?


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 27, 2013)

I think he got armlet first.. because its cheap that vanguard.


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 27, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> I think he got armlet first.. because its cheap that vanguard.



Armlet is 2.6k whereas vanguard is 2225.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you get armlet first or vanguard?



Vanguard. I always make this first before other items like Armlet/BKB/Scepter


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey can anyone explain me what is orb walking?(and how it is done?)
And also different types of attack types?


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Seems like a very common build for Sniper.


That should mean it is decent build then 



ghouse12311 said:


> don't play this useless hero...play drow instead of sniper...she is so much better, has tons of damage in early game and with silence and frost arrow you can really help your teammates...


Can you point me to a guide on drow, the top guides on dotafire are different from one another



anaklusmos said:


> u may want to try attack speed, ie, mjollnir . I feel that the extra attack speed, and of course the extra mini-stuns are wayy more worth than desolator.
> just my opinion though


I just don't know but i feel more powerful with desolator, that armor reduces seems to hurt a lot but i think you are right that attack speed should help.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 27, 2013)

My Best SS game eventhough i lost at it
That Weaver bought 4 Divine Reapers in the whole game
At 2 DR in weaver, me and Tusk get a chance to Kill weaver and 2 Dr was taken by Tusk
and within some mins Weaver bought 3rd DR and killed Tusk while pushing and weaver got 3 DRs
and me ,Tusk and DK got a chance to kill the Weaver again ...then 2 DR by DK and 1 by Tusk
but again that weaver farmed 4th DR
Note: i didnt mid coz DK asked mid and OD did mid 
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/6/a8ue.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Aug 27, 2013)

Best match ever  that was

and guys FYI weaver was making 4th reaver :O I think he made it and it fell?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Best match ever  that was
> 
> and guys FYI weaver was making 4th reaver :O I think he made it and it fell?



yup it was somewhere in the field

Dota 2 New Items:
...Puck has one item ie Mythical wings 
But it quoted at 45-50 keys


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 28, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> yup it was somewhere in the field
> 
> Dota 2 New Items:
> ...Puck has one item ie Mythical wings
> But it quoted at 45-50 keys



They worth Bro


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 28, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> yup it was somewhere in the field
> 
> Dota 2 New Items:
> ...Puck has one item ie Mythical wings
> But it quoted at 45-50 keys



Have you heard about Golden Baby Roshan? Just check the price for it 

Anyway, in the new match making system I am getting matched with the traders, who play with nice cosmetics. This lead me to wasting my time and money to cosmetics trading. Damn, I used to hate the cosmetics before, now I am looking after this .


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 28, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> yup it was somewhere in the field
> 
> Dota 2 New Items:
> ...Puck has one item ie Mythical wings
> But it quoted at 45-50 keys



By 45-50 keys you mean chest keys?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 28, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> By 45-50 keys you mean chest keys?



ya...


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 28, 2013)

Piyush said:


> ya...



so 50 keys = 50$ for some wings...don't you think it is too much? do people actually pay 50 keys for one item?


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 28, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> so 50 keys = 50$ for some wings...don't you think it is too much? do people actually pay 50 keys for one item?



but some died hard fans will be there to get it... may be luck turns it??


----------



## Piyush (Aug 28, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> so 50 keys = 50$ for some wings...don't you think it is too much? do people actually pay 50 keys for one item?



1key=2.5$
yea..there are many who actually pay

ursa's alpine stalker set costs 350keys


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 28, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> so 50 keys = 50$ for some wings...don't you think it is too much? do people actually pay 50 keys for one item?



Have A Look at this
Axe
vanguard


----------



## Piyush (Aug 28, 2013)

Our side: Me as Night Stalker, Venomancer, Spectre, Phantom Lancer and Bounty Hunter
Enemy: QoP, Anti Mage, Witch Doc, Earth Shaker and Windrunner

Veno left at lvl 1. BH left after 15 mins.
Result: We won a one sided match with huge scoreline gap


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 28, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> so 50 keys = 50$ for some wings...don't you think it is too much? do people actually pay 50 keys for one item?



[H] Golden Baby Roshan (Cycle 2) [W] $11,500 : Dota2Trade

Look at his backpack.

*tf2b.com/dota/76561197983336651



Piyush said:


> ursa's alpine stalker set costs 350keys



Alpine Stalker is now 600 key


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> [H] Golden Baby Roshan (Cycle 2) [W] $11,500 : Dota2Trade
> 
> Look at his backpack.
> 
> ...



600 Keys = $1500 = Rs.101550  = Alpine Stalker
$11,500 = Rs 778550 = Golden Baby Roshan

Trolololol


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 28, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> 600 Keys = $1500 = Rs.101550  = Alpine Stalker
> $11,500 = Rs 778550 = Golden Baby Roshan
> 
> Trolololol



It is not troll, this is real.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 28, 2013)

ya its true...
that courier is the most valued item in dota history till yet


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> It is not troll, this is real.





Piyush said:


> ya its true...
> that courier is the most valued item in dota history till yet



ok then tell me who setting the price of these items? the guys who own the items are saying it randomly ?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 28, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> ok then tell me who setting the price of these items? the guys who own the items are saying it randomly ?



no. Actuallyif the items are from dota workshop, then valve and item's creator decide the items rarity and hence price.
If the item is created by valve only and not yet priced, then looking at hero's current charm, its previous items, the dota players trry to sell buy at a particular price. Price which is being used majority is referred as the trading


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 29, 2013)

Have anyone opened the Fantasy Challenge Reward box?


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 29, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Have anyone opened the Fantasy Challenge Reward box?


yeah,some leshrac item.


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 29, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> yeah,some leshrac item.



What do you got??


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 29, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> What do you got??


Plates of Sundering,Leshrac's Pauldrons.Some shitty uncommon item


----------



## Piyush (Aug 29, 2013)

Which box are you talking about?
I didnt get any.


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 29, 2013)

Check it your Backpack Twice FFs


----------



## Piyush (Aug 29, 2013)

If there was an update today, then its ok, as I'm in office right now.


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 29, 2013)

Even i too dont know...

iam in Office too... game websites wont open here


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Plates of Sundering,Leshrac's Pauldrons.Some shitty uncommon item



what was your score?


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 29, 2013)

Piyush said:


> If there was an update today, then its ok, as I'm in office right now.


Yeah,game updated.A small one update,around 40 MB.



ghouse12311 said:


> what was your score?


Around 625.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2013)

Geez. My score was in mid 500.That means I'll get even more useless items

So I got an Omniknight common mace  Talk about bad luck


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 30, 2013)

Atlast my prayers Worked 
*imageshack.com/scaled/large/822/jtna.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow nice man


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 30, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Atlast my prayers Worked



What is that? /imageblocked


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2013)

All new Virtus.Pro
All New Virtus.Pro | DotaTalk

And Ars Art finally back to Navi?


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 30, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Atlast my prayers Worked
> *imageshack.com/scaled/large/822/jtna.jpg


What is that item?Looks like a courier.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> What is that item?Looks like a courier.


its "Snelfret the Snail" 

Edit:
Those who are receiving "Not Connected to Dota 2 network" now
change the Download server...it helps


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2013)

Do anyone knows whether Linken Sphere blocks Doom's últi?
Also, BKB is useless in Naga's ulti (I'm saying if some one ulti's before naga's song)


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Do anyone knows whether Linken Sphere blocks Doom's últi?



Yes it does block.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Do anyone knows whether Linken Sphere blocks Doom's últi?
> Also, BKB is useless in Naga's ulti (I'm saying if some one ulti's before naga's song)


 Cast Lvl ?? death to remove the linken and cast the ulti

when BKB is ON, song doesnt affect Immune units


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 2, 2013)

anyone here is having that immortal pudge hook that was given through compendium? i will give the syllabear immortal item + some rare item from my inventory for that hook...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> anyone here is having that immortal pudge hook that was given through compendium? i will give the syllabear immortal item + some rare item from my inventory for that hook...



Vegeta has it. I was also searching for this item and that Kunkka blade back in those days.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 2, 2013)

I just built a new rig transferring from a ancient computer. Always have enjoyed dota and now wanna play dota2. Started download on stream and it will takes more than 10 hours on mtnl broadband so can I get it from a friend and connect it to stream then also?


----------



## Ramu56 (Sep 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Vegeta has it. I was also searching for this item and that Kunkka blade back in those days.


 Dont remind me about that Kunkka blade please.I traded my kunkka blade for 5 TI3 keys and chests.You can guess what i did with them


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 2, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I just built a new rig transferring from a ancient computer. Always have enjoyed dota and now wanna play dota2. Started download on stream and it will takes more than 10 hours on mtnl broadband so can I get it from a friend and connect it to stream then also?



ask your friend to take backup of Dota 2 in his steam client and then you can copy it to your PC and restore it....


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Dont remind me about that Kunkka blade please.I traded my kunkka blade for 5 TI3 keys and chests.You can guess what i did with them



Awww... so what did you get off those chests?


----------



## Ramu56 (Sep 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Awww... so what did you get off those chests?


5 rares


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 2, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> 5 rares



Gambler.. 

I got 4 ti3 keys in a trade , and I traded them away for 4 normal keys + 2 ti3 rares.  

And I tried my luck once, opened a chest and got sven mythical sword


----------



## Ramu56 (Sep 3, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Gambler..
> 
> I got 4 ti3 keys in a trade , and I traded them away for 4 normal keys + 2 ti3 rares.
> 
> And I tried my luck once, opened a chest and got sven mythical sword


I cant stop myself doing such things,I like taking risk.Also i lost lot of rares placing bets on noob teams


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2013)

Same here. So I stopped placing bets, esp on the teams I never heard of before.

Btw, I'll post some questions regarding Dota on the next page, just for  a change. Not regarding the knowledge of Dota, but your favs heroes and stuff.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 3, 2013)

^^ so most of you have traded that immortal item for something else? also if you guys trade regularly, please try to get a strange item for pudge...i will give my immortal syllabear item for it..


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> ^^ so most of you have traded that immortal item for something else? also if you guys trade regularly, please try to get a strange item for pudge...i will give my immortal syllabear item for it..



I still have my Abbadon mace with me. Haven't traded it yet coz I wanted to play with it at least once before I made up my mind. Also, I haven't seen a single strange Pudge item yet.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I still have my Abbadon mace with me. Haven't traded it yet coz I wanted to play with it at least once before I made up my mind. Also, I haven't seen a single strange Pudge item yet.



can we get strange items as drops?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> can we get strange items as drops?



Not sure as I havent seen a single drop of such kind. Also, to get those modifiers, they are bought from store and can be applied on strange items.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 4, 2013)

Cosmetics are good eye candy, but they can not replace your gameplay. I tend to spend more time perfecting heros more than trading items/keys


----------



## Piyush (Sep 4, 2013)

I play Dota just for fun, not to prove anyone anything. And I trade a lot, my games list is the proof


----------



## ¶§Ç (Sep 5, 2013)

****ing Medusa... Cant Kill Her When She is in 20 lvl with Prophet


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 5, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> ****ing Medusa... Cant Kill Her When She is in 20 lvl with Prophet



why do you let medusa to 20th lvl?
She is ultra Late gamer..
Medusa can hold Divine reaper for longtime with her mana shield like Skeleton king
try to disable her
#Orchid 
#Dagon
#Sheepstick
#Eul sceptor


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2013)

A fat Anti mage can take on fat medusa anyday

------------------------------------------------------------\
Btw, any news for upcoming event in Dota (if any) ????


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 5, 2013)

the best way to deal with medusa is to keep warding opponents jungle and constantly gank her in the early mid game because she has very low hp in early mid game and is very easy to kill...


----------



## guru_da_preet (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi guys...so i started playing dota2 today and after finishing the tutorials i searched for an online game but its taking forever to search for a game ...is this common??


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> Hi guys...so i started playing dota2 today and after finishing the tutorials i searched for an online game but its taking forever to search for a game ...is this common??



In game modes, select Solo Queue, will help.

*Now time for a quick short survey*

Just answers the following questions as asked. No need of explanations.
Dont quote each other's posts or else it will be a mess.
To those who are thinking why this survey? Answer is simple: I was bored.


Q1: Which is your fav* Dota 2 Hero* till now?

Q2: Which is your fav *Carry* in this game?

Q3: Which is your fav *Support* ?

Q4: Which is your fav* Initiator/Ganker* ?

Q5:Your fav *Female hero*?

Q6: Your fav hero *random dialogue*?

Q7: Your fav *ultimate* ability ?

Q8: In your opinion,* most useless / worst hero* till now


----------



## nims11 (Sep 5, 2013)

A1: Visage
A2: PL
A3: dazzle
A4: ES
A5: Krob (I assume you are not considering beauty as a deciding factor)
A6: Bane's Fiend Grip

PS: plz add worst hero as well


----------



## Ramu56 (Sep 5, 2013)

Q1: Which is your fav Dota 2 Hero till now?  -   Invoker

Q2: Which is your fav Carry in this game?    -   Alchemist

Q3: Which is your fav Support ?                 -   Bane

Q4: Which is your fav Initiator/Ganker ?       -   Timbersaw 

Q5:Your fav Female hero?                          - Queen Of Pain 

Q6: Your fav hero random dialogue?             - I don't remember as i listen songs most of the time 

Q7: Your fav ultimate ability ?                     - Rupture


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 5, 2013)

Q1: Which is your fav* Dota 2 Hero* till now?
Rubick

Q2: Which is your fav *Carry* in this game?
PL

Q3: Which is your fav *Support* ?
Rubick

Q4: Which is your fav* Initiator/Ganker* ?
Initiator - Magnus, Ganker - QOP

Q5:Your fav *Female hero*?
Many.. CM,Lina,Windrunner 

Q6: Your fav hero *random dialogue*?
Nyx nyx nyx nyx nyx

Q7: Your fav *ultimate* ability ?
Rubick's ulti


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2013)

Q1: Which is your fav* Dota 2 Hero* till now?
Night Stlaker

Q2: Which is your fav *Carry* in this game?
Phantom Lancer

Q3: Which is your fav *Support* ?
Dark Seer

Q4: Which is your fav* Initiator/Ganker* ?
Beastmaster / Night Stalker

Q5:Your fav *Female hero*?
Windrunner

Q6: Your fav hero *random dialogue*?
Day walker... Night stalker.....

Q7: Your fav *ultimate* ability ?
Song of the Siren

Q8: In your opinion,* most useless / worst hero* till now  
Sniperrrrr


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 5, 2013)

Q1: Which is your fav* Dota 2 Hero* till now?
Clinkz

Q2: Which is your fav *Carry* in this game?
Faceless Void

Q3: Which is your fav *Support* ?
Nature Prophet

Q4: Which is your fav* Initiator/Ganker* ?
Spirit Breaker

Q5:Your fav *Female hero*?
Windrunner

Q6: Your fav hero *random dialogue*?
Clinkz - I am on FIRE!!!

Q7: Your fav *ultimate* ability ?
Zeus Thundergod's Wrath

Q8: In your opinion,* most useless / worst hero* till now
Riki


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 6, 2013)

i m back guys lets have a lobby game some time.........


----------



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i m back guys lets have a lobby game some time.........



Best of luck getting everyone online at the same time.


----------



## ¶§Ç (Sep 6, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> why do you let medusa to 20th lvl?
> She is ultra Late gamer..
> Medusa can hold Divine reaper for longtime with her mana shield like Skeleton king
> try to disable her
> ...



from starting she is farming in ancient NCs Stacking all of them and hitting...  with in 4-5 mins she is lvl 7 and farmed too fast.. linken sphere, Eye of Skadi, Butterfly, and ****ing **** divine rapier...

Just 4 shots dead(she killed me)... my build Orchids... Hex.. BoT.. Agnims...

What we Done... By pushing we have done 3 sides Megas... but still she hold the Ancient Tree....for 15 mins.... (Insane MF)


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 6, 2013)

Q1: Which is your fav Dota 2 Hero till now?
Qop

Q2: Which is your fav Carry in this game?
Weaver

Q3: Which is your fav Support ?
Tidehunter

Q4: Which is your fav Initiator/Ganker ?
Sand king

Q5:Your fav Female hero?
Qop

Q6: Your fav hero random dialogue?
Invoker - Such a joy beholding ME!!! 

Q7: Your fav ultimate ability ?
Ravage

Q8: In your opinion, most useless / worst hero
Sniper


----------



## theserpent (Sep 6, 2013)

Q1: Which is your fav Dota 2 Hero till now?
Spirt Breaker

Q2: Which is your fav Carry in this game?
Clinkz
Q3: Which is your fav Support ?
Dazzle

Q4: Which is your fav Initiator/Ganker ?
Spirt breaker
Q5:Your fav Female hero?
Drow
Q6: Your fav hero random dialogue?
You can run but you cant hide from zeus
Q7: Your fav ultimate ability ?
Rupture
Q8: In your opinion, most useless / worst hero till now
RIKI-Only NOOBS play this


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 6, 2013)

Q1: Which is your fav* Dota 2 Hero* till now?
Ans:Riki
Q2: Which is your fav *Carry* in this game?
Ans:Clinkz
Q3: Which is your fav *Support* ?
Ans:Warlock
Q4: Which is your fav* Initiator/Ganker* ?
Ans : Spirit Breaker
Q5:Your fav *Female hero*?

Q6: Your fav hero *random dialogue*?
-------
Q7: Your fav *ultimate* ability ?
-----
Q8: In your opinion,* most useless / worst hero* till now  [/QUOTE]
Axe


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 6, 2013)

Q1: Which is your fav Dota 2 Hero till now?
Dazzle 

Q2: Which is your fav Carry in this game?
Phantom Lancer

Q3: Which is your fav Support ?
Dazzle 

Q4: Which is your fav Initiator/Ganker ?
Magnus/Husker

Q5:Your fav Female hero?
Windrunner And CM

Q6: Your fav hero random dialogue?
I love when Witch Doctor says "Look at it GO!!!!"

Q7: Your fav ultimate ability ?
Global Silence

Q8: In your opinion, most useless / worst hero till now
hmmmmm............. None


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Best of luck getting everyone online at the same time.


lol that has become a problem now........


----------



## rapusa (Sep 7, 2013)

Q1: Which is your fav Dota 2 Hero till now?
Abaddon

Q2: Which is your fav Carry in this game?
Outworld Devourer

Q3: Which is your fav Support ?
Lion

Q4: Which is your fav Initiator/Ganker ?
Abaddon

Q5:Your fav Female hero?
Drow

Q6: Your fav hero random dialogue?
-

Q7: Your fav ultimate ability ?
Zeus: Thundergod's Wrath

Q8: In your opinion, most useless / worst hero till now
Phantom Assassin


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 8, 2013)

i changed my steam password and now i don't remember it....what should i do?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i changed my steam password and now i don't remember it....what should i do?



u can recover it..............


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 8, 2013)

Q1: Which is your fav Dota 2 Hero till now? *Pudge*

Q2: Which is your fav Carry in this game? *Weaver/PL/URSA/Sven/Tiny/Windrunner*

Q3: Which is your fav Support ? *RUBBIC /LION /Lina /bane /CM/Windrunner*

Q4: Which is your fav Initiator/Ganker ? *Pudge/Mirana/ES/Ursa/Doom/Windrunner*

Q5:Your fav Female hero?  *Phantom Assasin/Windrunner*

Q6: Your fav hero random dialogue? *SO MUCH MEAT! SO LITTLE TIME! , NYX NXY NYX NYX NYX NYX NYX NYX NYX , "I've already been to hell , what else can they do to me? "

WINDRUNNER QUOTES: Take my advice, stay dead.
Could be worse. Oh, wait, no it couldn't.
 Buh-bye! 
"Pain, meet Ugly. Ugly, pain." , 
If you were still alive, I'd still be shooting
 Nothing like a little failure to sharpen your aim
Tried failure. Didn't like.
Can't keep a good girl down
Enchantress, you're too cute to kill Just stay back and hide next time.*

Q7: Your fav ultimate ability ? All.

Q8: In your opinion, most useless / worst hero till now : None.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Q1: Which is your fav* Dota 2 Hero* till now?
> Ans:Riki
> Q2: Which is your fav *Carry* in this game?
> Ans:Clinkz
> ...


*Axe[*/QUOTE]

Seriously?Care to explain?


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 9, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Q8: In your opinion,* most useless / worst hero* till now
> Axe



*Lolwut ?*

*i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/353/859/f68.gif


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 9, 2013)

Who wants to join me now?


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 10, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Who wants to join me now?



Who broke you apart?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Sep 10, 2013)

Q1: Which is your fav Dota 2 Hero till now?

Kunkka

Q2: Which is your fav Carry in this game?

Void

Q3: Which is your fav Support ?

Witch doctor/SS

Q4: Which is your fav Initiator/Ganker ?

Night stalker

Q5:Your fav Female hero?

Wind runner

Q6: Your fav hero random dialogue?

THD when it kills dk: "We're twice the dragon you'll ever be". I had one on one fight with a level 20 dk in dragon form. The guy was sitting in the macropyre while fighting me and died. Liked it a lot when I heard the response.

Q7: Your fav ultimate ability ?

Epicenter/BLAAACKKK HOLE.

Q8: In your opinion, most useless / worst hero till now  

I dont know... dont think there are any bad heroes... but BS and zues are less usefull


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 12, 2013)

Wassup noobs.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Wassup noobs.



got 2 days leave due to heavy rain in TN..

^^ yeah i am


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 12, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> got 2 days leave due to heavy rain in TN..
> 
> ^^ yeah i am



zzz.. Is it called heavy rain? Even the roads are not drown yet.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 12, 2013)

No more ISP problems from weekend. Hathway finally fixing the problems.
Will be back by weekend (hope so) .


----------



## theserpent (Sep 12, 2013)

So I'm writing a dota 2 beginners guide in geek2day


> So you just started playing dota? Hello there noob,Please get used to this word no offense but this is what you will be hearing untill you clock in atleast 100-200 hours of playing dota.Just read this guide and understand what I have written and probably you could become much better in dota.
> 
> One of the important thing in dota is Understanding your roles and picking up the right hero,Roles vary from playing carry,support,tank,disabler.Well let's not go deep into the roles for now.
> 
> ...



Tell me what to add


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some good games with drow (23/2/4) Which  hero according to you guys should i play next?
PS: Two heroes that i know how to play -> Sven,Drow)


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Sep 12, 2013)

^ play sniper


----------



## rapusa (Sep 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So I'm writing a dota 2 beginners guide in geek2day
> Tell me what to add



1. Do all tutorial quests before starting any real match.
2. Check all stats in wiki site like : Dota 2 Wiki
3. Always practice in co-bot games before using any Hero in pub match.
4. Watch games to learn more about Heroes you wants to play .It is possible to filter matches with hero you looking for.
5. Never use random hero feature in pub match (*this for both new and old players*).


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Sep 12, 2013)

^ was the last one for me... coz of my yesterdays match?!


----------



## rapusa (Sep 12, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> ^ was the last one for me... coz of my yesterdays match?!


Not just you . I noticed lots of players use random hero feature in pub match and then start whining about it.
In pub match we should pick heroes based on enemy team and our team selections.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 12, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/OcIqKvI.png


----------



## ¶§Ç (Sep 13, 2013)

WTF Comment is that  I cant stop laughing


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 13, 2013)

*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-09-13_00001_zpsc3c6adbe.jpg

early game the invoker DC'ed after getting pwned 2 times by me
A while later our Russian Juggernaut Rage-Quitted


----------



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> *i.imgur.com/OcIqKvI.png



WTf did I just read...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-09-13_00001_zpsc3c6adbe.jpg
> 
> early game the invoker DC'ed after getting pwned 2 times by me
> A while later our Russian Juggernaut Rage-Quitted


hahahhha
40 kills!


----------



## rapusa (Sep 14, 2013)

High pings last few days ..always arround 340+ ping in SEA servers


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 14, 2013)

Yea, high pings all over Asia for me too, except for a few chinese servers. Though EU West gives me mostly ~180 ms so no complaints


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 15, 2013)

My Bountiful Game
*imageshack.com/scaled/1024x768/560/y23r.jpg
Need Help 
what items do i need for a ganker?
is Orchid helps for BH?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2013)

To play as a initiator / ganker/ support BH, your item build should have
Medallion
Orchid
Assault cuirass
Vlad only if you have at least 2 melee allies
Heaven's halberd if enemy have hard right clickers like void, sniper, troll
And if you are having good amount of bounties then abyssal blade is nice

Apart from these I usually go for 
BKB instead of linkin
Deso, MKB, BF to power up the jinada


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 15, 2013)

Which is better on void as farming item? hand of midas or battlefury?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Which is better on void as farming item? hand of midas or battlefury?


Sunsfan(dota cinema) says that for any hard carry, if Midas is made before 8 mins mark (10 mins at max), then its useful, otherwise, its just hogs your 1 slot.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Sunsfan(dota cinema) says that for any hard carry, if Midas is made before 8 mins mark (10 mins at max), then its useful, otherwise, its just hogs your 1 slot.


i accept this
but the thing is most of the stupid lane partners try to last hit even supports too


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i accept this
> but the thing is most of the stupid lane partners try to last hit even supports too



Once I met a legendary rubik player who carried our game. 
Blink, Boots of travel, Dagon lvl 5, Sheepstick, Linkin, Etheral blade


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 16, 2013)

@Piyush one request for you since you trade a lot..can you get me the Bastion announcer and Bastion mega kills pack for the syllabear immortal item?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @Piyush one request for you since you trade a lot..can you get me the Bastion announcer and Bastion mega kills pack for the syllabear immortal item?



I can try  for sure on dotalounge. But for that, I'll be needing that item so as to post the trade (as the items in our inventory are available for trades only). Lets talk after 8 .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 16, 2013)

Bara is so OP  



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Bara is so OP



every match i play i break 15-25 spirits


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 17, 2013)

@Piyush i am getting only the bastion announcer and not he mega kills pack when i give immortal cauldron, smeevil mythical lure and four rare items...good deal? the mace and cauldron are worth 0.5 keys only...lol

also i have changed my steam password recently and can't trade for another 4 days or would have traded by now..that guy said he will wait until i am able to trade again...


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @Piyush i am getting only the bastion announcer and not he mega kills pack when i give immortal cauldron, smeevil mythical lure and four rare items...good deal? the mace and cauldron are worth 0.5 keys only...lol
> 
> also i have changed my steam password recently and can't trade for another 4 days or would have traded by now..that guy said he will wait until i am able to trade again...



You have good rares , dont end up trading the good rares as random rares. d2lounge is full with lowballers.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @Piyush i am getting only the bastion announcer and not he mega kills pack when i give immortal cauldron, smeevil mythical lure and four rare items...good deal? the mace and cauldron are worth 0.5 keys only...lol
> 
> also i have changed my steam password recently and can't trade for another 4 days or would have traded by now..that guy said he will wait until i am able to trade again...



Price is something  your stubbornness decides. Trust me, 1 guy will trade X item for one key while other guy will manage to get 2 keys for that.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2013)

I learned a new Dota term. "Rat Dota", which is a new term describing gameplay of a team that avoids team fights and pushes (or split pushes) lanes only. There is a lot of argument and people are considering it unethical and a cheap way to win. But I think it is the only way to win against a really strong team which you cannot confront in combat. What do you think?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2013)

^^This reminded me of TI3 grand final match 5


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I learned a new Dota term. "Rat Dota", which is a new term describing gameplay of a team that avoids team fights and pushes (or split pushes) lanes only. There is a lot of argument and people are considering it unethical and a cheap way to win. But I think it is the only way to win against a really strong team which you cannot confront in combat. What do you think?



i dont think it is unethical. sure it may seem an un-manly way to win, but hey would you rather lose a game?
just yesterday, in single draft mode, the enemy team picked up luna,lina,alchemist,nyx and earthshaker....... now tell me would rather team fight against that?? even after i made BKB (playing as necro) the alchemist made abyssal blade, whose stun goes through magic immunity apparently and we got raped every single fight. So the only option was to split push and win, not that we did though XD .


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> ^^This reminded me of TI3 grand final match 5



Yes, everyone is accusing Alliance of that. But it was Fnatic who actually started using such a technique and the Russian players accused them of playing like rats, hence the term.



anaklusmos said:


> i dont think it is unethical. sure it may seem an un-manly way to win, but hey would you rather lose a game?
> just yesterday, in single draft mode, the enemy team picked up luna,lina,alchemist,nyx and earthshaker....... now tell me would rather team fight against that?? even after i made BKB (playing as necro) the alchemist made abyssal blade, whose stun goes through magic immunity apparently and we got raped every single fight. So the only option was to split push and win, not that we did though XD .



My point exactly. Only that the match would be boring, but damn the audience when there so much money at stake.

PS: I believe Rat dota is better than Chinese dota.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 18, 2013)

Are there any professional players are the best at playing Huskar/Ursa/Bara?
e.g like Na'Vi Dendi is the best at playing Pudge


I wanted to see one of their gameplay vids


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Are there any professional players are the best at playing Huskar/Ursa/Bara?
> e.g like Na'Vi Dendi is the best at playing Pudge
> 
> 
> I wanted to see one of their gameplay vids


grow up kid


Finally got Blood Chaser again!!!
dont ask that for trade i am light hearted


----------



## Piyush (Sep 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Are there any professional players are the best at playing Huskar/Ursa/Bara?
> e.g like Na'Vi Dendi is the best at playing Pudge
> 
> 
> I wanted to see one of their gameplay vids



nobody I can remember now. What you can do is, go to Live games in dota "watch" tab. Select Team games and check the filter for the hero you wanna see. May be you can find what you want. Though I doubt any pros wil be playing there


----------



## theserpent (Sep 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Are there any professional players are the best at playing* Huskar/Ursa/Bara*?
> e.g like Na'Vi Dendi is the best at playing Pudge
> 
> 
> I wanted to see one of their gameplay vids



These are the easiest heroes In dota man come on.
Only TIP I can give for SB--Last hits farm for power threads>Urns>Blade mail>Crystals.
URSA-You need to farm farm and farm get Shawdow blade quickly.
Attack order--1st skill-->Shadow blade-->overpower and ulti--The best way to chase
Huskar.I dont think I need to explain this hero.

Okay So I started playing SF today,Pretty good hernce you get deso you become a strong


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 18, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> *grow up kid*
> 
> 
> Finally got Blood Chaser again!!!
> dont ask that for trade i am light hearted


Okey.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> These are the easiest heroes In dota man come on.
> Only TIP I can give for SB--Last hits farm for power threads>Urns>Blade mail>Crystals.
> URSA-You need to farm farm and farm get Shawdow blade quickly.
> Attack order--1st skill-->Shadow blade-->overpower and ulti--The best way to chase
> ...





ganeshnokiae63 said:


> grow up kid



Cmon guys we all were at the same spot when we started this game.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Cmon guys we all were at the same spot when we started this game.



Lol just trolling him


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 18, 2013)

In my early days with dota 2,
Most of the teammates said
1.delete dota pls
2.wat a noob
3.report <heroname>
.....etc.,
I just wanted to act like a pro 
By saying those words

BTW faceless void is a pure counter to spirit breaker even void is alone.....just farm MoM,
Battlefury and power treads in this order
And try trilane with void to get early kills..
(Warlock, disruptor )


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 19, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> BTW faceless void is a pure counter to spirit breaker even void is alone.....just farm MoM,
> Battlefury and power treads in this order
> And try trilane with void to get early kills..
> (Warlock, disruptor )



void can also ulti and run away when bara is charging at him


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> These are the easiest heroes In dota man come on.
> Only TIP I can give for SB--Last hits farm for power threads>Urns>Blade mail>Crystals.
> URSA-You need to farm farm and farm get Shawdow blade quickly.
> Attack order--1st skill-->Shadow blade-->overpower and ulti--The best way to chase
> ...



Get daedalus too.. 
Threads + RoA + Shadow Blade + Desolator + Daedalus = GG
That necromancy thing is insane with the build above i got +208 or + 228 dmg(i dont remember)


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 19, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> void can also ulti and run away when bara is charging at him



actually i tried that when SB is charging me and inside the sphere i killed Shadow shaman 
and Sb cancelled his charge


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Get daedalus too..
> Threads + RoA + Shadow Blade + Desolator + Daedalus = GG
> That necromancy thing is insane with the build above i got +208 or + 228 dmg(i dont remember)



I think even better is MoM + Daedalus + SnY. Its more than enough.

Ref : Steam Community :: Guide :: [A Very Sexual Guide to Mid] Unstoppable Shadow Fiend!

PS: Its a very crazy guide.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think even better is MoM + Daedalus + SnY. Its more than enough.
> 
> Ref : Steam Community :: Guide :: [A Very Sexual Guide to Mid] Unstoppable Shadow Fiend!
> 
> PS: Its a very crazy guide.


Shadow Fiend has very low base armour not the least
he can be easily killed by DPS heroes at early stages


----------



## theserpent (Sep 19, 2013)

SF is useless without hereos Like SVEN  or Axe or SB


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 19, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> actually i tried that when SB is charging me and inside the sphere i killed Shadow shaman
> and Sb cancelled his charge



when SB is charging and gets stuck in void's ulti, the charge will be cancelled automatically right?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 19, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> when SB is charging and gets stuck in void's ulti, the charge will be cancelled automatically right?


he scared to attack me and cancelled his charge coz he tried MKB so many times under Chronosphere


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 19, 2013)

I m not sure
I think it will get cancelled..


----------



## Ramu56 (Sep 20, 2013)

Huge update to dota2 ,lot of cool features and  bug fixes. Also,Pudge-Chen combo is fixed now 

Dota 2 - The First Blood Update


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Huge update to dota2 ,lot of cool features and  bug fixes. Also,Pudge-Chen combo is fixed now
> 
> Dota 2 - The First Blood Update





> GAMEPLAY
> Neutral creeps now properly use cast times and animations
> Upgraded Items can always be disassembled within 10 seconds of the combine (same rules as sell back)
> Item purchases can be made at the secret shop if the courier is at that location without selecting the courier
> ...



WHY VALVE? WHY??????


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> WHY VALVE? WHY??????



I guess you are getting it wrong. Armlet toggling will work the same way it was. Some guys wrote an external script by which armlet can be toggled by pressing a single key. To prevent this they made a small change. Also now using any external program will lead to VAC ban.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 20, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Huge update to dota2 ,lot of cool features and  bug fixes. Also,Pudge-Chen combo is fixed now
> 
> Dota 2 - The First Blood Update



you mean no more flying heroes??!?!?

BTW, had an awesome day yesterday. Played 6 matches. 
1st match: Won coz enemy team DCed.
2nd match: Won the game as it should be.
3rd- 6th match: Lost the game, one sided.

What awesome was, I was able to play full game, no DC  (even though my pudge match was ruined by killer ping)


----------



## Ramu56 (Sep 20, 2013)

Piyush said:


> you mean no more flying heroes??!?!?
> 
> BTW, had an awesome day yesterday. Played 6 matches.
> 1st match: Won coz enemy team DCed.
> ...


Yeah,no more fountain hooks.Dendi would be crying now


----------



## rapusa (Sep 20, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Huge update to dota2 ,lot of cool features and  bug fixes. Also,Pudge-Chen combo is fixed now
> 
> Dota 2 - The First Blood Update



Well I was expecting new Hero next patch but this Local Play feature can be good too. Lets see if we can find enough players to enjoy local lobby.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2013)

Does Local Lobby mean that it is meant to be played on LAN or on the internet too? This means even less lag.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Does Local Lobby mean that it is meant to be played on LAN or on the internet too? This means even less lag.



Hamachi??? Lets try it guys.. who have good internet plan?



Piyush said:


> 3rd- 6th match: Lost the game, one sided.
> 
> What awesome was, I was able to play full game, no DC  (even though my pudge match was ruined by killer ping)



Yesterday was worst day for me.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 20, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yesterday was worst day for me.


Worse than me?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Hamachi??? Lets try it guys.. who have good internet plan?



I already have an account on Comodo VPN and I can confirm that it works on Killing Floor, if anyone can make an account, we can try it and see if it works. Hamachi is not free IMHO.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 20, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Worse than me?



I played only the two matches, and you know how I feed. 
And change your ISP. Next time if you dced, I will surely report you everytime you come out of lpq. 




DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I already have an account on Comodo VPN and I can confirm that it works on Killing Floor, if anyone can make an account, we can try it and see if it works. Hamachi is not free IMHO.



When I used hamachi(some ages ago ), it was free, dont know the recent. Any way we can try anything that works. BTW the same problem will appear to get 10 players.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 20, 2013)

lets try to play regular lobby today after 9?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2013)

I dint get the update


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2013)

Played 3 matches as SF won all 3 



theserpent said:


> I dint get the update



It releases on 23rd this month


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 20, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> And change your ISP. Next time if you dced, I will surely report you everytime you come out of lpq.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 20, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I played only the two matches, and you know how I feed.
> And change your ISP. Next time if you dced, I will surely report you everytime you come out of lpq.
> .



Haha. Well I have to wait to do so as I pay the charges for 3 months in one go.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 21, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Haha. Well I have to wait to do so as I pay the charges for 3 months in one go.



i pay annual payment 
hoping BSNL works fine


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2013)

Updated spreadsheet. Sry took so long.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 21, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Updated spreadsheet. Sry took so long.



Dude you are alive?  ?


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dude you are alive?  ?


Second time this week someone's asking me that.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dude you are alive?  ?



He plays everyday, from what I've seen.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dude you are alive?  ?



He is playing under different names...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2013)

Sometimes I think about making a Hand of Midas in first night so that I can rush Aghanim Scepter asap for Balanar.
That view in night time is proven to be a curse or many junglers / off laners. And the day will be only for like 40 secs, rest of the time it  will be mighty night


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 21, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Sometimes I think about making a Hand of Midas in first night so that I can rush Aghanim Scepter asap for *Balanar.*
> That view in night time is proven to be a curse or many junglers / off laners. And the day will be only for like 40 secs, rest of the time it  will be mighty night



NS?
The first 10 days i played dota i was wondering who is "Bara"
Then i read 
*Bara*thrum the Spirit Breaker


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2013)

Balanar--> NS
Barathum-->SB


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He plays everyday, from what I've seen.



Yeah I was but my play time is over. Going dark for the rest of the year now. Hopefully we will have more players and we can lobby.



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> He is playing under different names...



I have one other ID but I use it only when I fall in LPP. I never fall in LPP so it is basically unused. Also lvl1 matchmaking with noobs is a nightmare.



Piyush said:


> Sometimes I think about making a Hand of Midas in first night so that I can rush Aghanim Scepter asap for Balanar.
> That view in night time is proven to be a curse or many junglers / off laners. And the day will be only for like 40 secs, rest of the time it  will be mighty night



agha will benefit only if you have another carry with you or you will be forced to go dps items. But the night vision is just so tempting. If you have a gem you can see wards everywhere and deward + no more enemy jukes.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2013)

Sarath said:


> agha will benefit only if you have another carry with you or you will be forced to go dps items. But the night vision is just so tempting. If you have a gem you can see wards everywhere and deward + no more enemy jukes.



Ya, thats why. I once had good game with me carrying gem and agha. Enemy had 2 junglers: NP and Chen. They snowballed me further.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 22, 2013)

How many active TDF dota players do we have?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2013)

Sarath said:


> How many active TDF dota players do we have?


well that a billion dollar question. 
those whom I see regularly are arijit, ramu, ganesh, serpent, ghouse, hsr, rapusa, thinknodigit,


----------



## Sarath (Sep 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> well that a billion dollar question.
> those whom I see regularly are arijit, ramu, ganesh, serpent, ghouse, hsr, rapusa, thinknodigit,



can we lobby today?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2013)

Sarath said:


> can we lobby today?


We can try for sure if enough players turn up


----------



## Sarath (Sep 22, 2013)

Can you create a lobby then? i.e. when there are enough players. I dont think I have all TDF members in my friends list.

About 6 players are online in the TDF guild. We need 4 more. I have a friend to fill in. Find 3.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 22, 2013)

join Lobby pls


----------



## gamer.geek (Sep 22, 2013)

I am a regular DOTA2 player. Currently I am going on with my exams that's why I am not able to play.  But my exams will get over by 28th of this month an I will love playing with you guys. Add me at 

steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198087573078


----------



## sygeek (Sep 22, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Can you create a lobby then? i.e. when there are enough players. I dont think I have all TDF members in my friends list.
> 
> About 6 players are online in the TDF guild. We need 4 more. I have a friend to fill in. Find 3.


Can noobs like me join?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Can noobs like me join?



sure lol


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> sure lol



Not LOL players pls
noobs must join


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2013)

Had fun btw in lobby today. 1 match was really imbalanced but rest two matches were fine by me in balancing.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 22, 2013)

I can join in, from next game I guess


----------



## Sarath (Sep 22, 2013)

Think we managed 5 lobby matches today somehow. Thats a record for TDF guild.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 22, 2013)

Started playing LUNA today,and my god what an amazing hero she is.
Suggest me a perfect build.
I go tranquil,Bracer>SB>Desolator>Satanic
Btw which item changes her attack color to red?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 22, 2013)

lol match with viper today. 20/5
we lost the match
my team was
Farm whore Nature Prophet
Noob Io & Leshrac
Useless Sniper
I was solo top early game.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Started playing LUNA today,and my god what an amazing hero she is.
> Suggest me a perfect build.
> I go tranquil,Bracer>SB>*Desolator*>Satanic
> *Btw which item changes her attack color to red?*





Btw the build I follow 
Power treads--> Helm of Dominator (later Satanic) -->Yasha (later Manta Style) -->  BKB 
Rest 2 items are either 1 of Heart, Butterfly or Aghanim
And a TP Scroll.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 22, 2013)

Tips for Silencer?
How should he be played? carry or support.


----------



## rapusa (Sep 22, 2013)

*imageshack.com/scaled/800x600/826/jf4f.jpg

Finally one amazing match after long list of one sided boring matches.
Most of time team mates only try to get their " Kills " instead of co operating but in this match both side teams were good. They picked void/LS and OD when I picked SB but then I changed to Abad. 
Thanks to Abad's  shield , void wasted many ulti. every time he cast ulti I used shield on his target


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Tips for Silencer?
> How should he be played? carry or support.



Originally a lane support hero , he can carry the game too, just like QoP does.
I always play this hero as a semi carry as I dont  know how to support with this hero. 
He is best against heroes who needs early game farm and dependent on mana, like juggernaut, Pl, AM, etc... Max your 1st skill first, followed by 3rd skill, with 1 point on 2nd ability before before lvl 5. Ulti at respective levels. 
1st spell is basically use to make your enemy lose their mana and HP until and unless they cast a spell. So its more like asking them to waste a spell or take damage. (Not true with al heroes though, like PA can use her dagger, which has low mana cost to counter this skill  of Silencer).

2nd spell is a toggle ability which lets you get bonus damage depending upon your intelligence level. More the intelligence, more dmg boost you get. Also, each time an enemy hero dies within a certain radius, you get *permanent* Int stats, +2 if someone else killed  or +4 if you killed him. But to do so, you must have at least 1 point put on this skill (toggling ON is not required.)

3rd spell is even more impressive. First of all it will puts a curse on enemy that if they use a spell, they will be silenced. And also, it disables them to attack for a certain duration, like 3-4 secs i think. So it is best to use against those hero who depend highly on their right click attacks like Void, Antimage, etc. And ya, it does good amount of damage too.

Ultimate silences all of enemy team for 4, 5 6 secs. Most people use ulti and then use 1st skill to make the enemy team lose mana and HP for that period of time. And if you manage to make Aghanim Scepter, then your ulti will automatically apply 1st skill to all the heroes. 

My preferable skill build: 
1 3 1 2 1 4 1 3 3 3 4 2 .....

My preferable item build
Power treads--> Meka if no one else in your team has one --> Force staff
then either Orchid or Eul's Scepter depending upon enemy team
Scythe of Vyse, Rod of Atos, Blood stone , Aghanim Scepter
I sometimes change my boots to boots of travel too if got enough money i


----------



## sygeek (Sep 22, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Not LOL players pls
> noobs must join


how do i join the guild?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2013)

sygeek said:


> how do i join the guild?



For guild, ask Arijitsinha, he created that tdf guild.
And I think you are asking for the lobby which we were playing in. To join that, Go in PLAY tab, left side search for LOBBY tab, then join the lobby name as suggested by an of us/your friends.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Started playing LUNA today,and my god what an amazing hero she is.
> Suggest me a perfect build.
> I go tranquil,Bracer>SB>Desolator>Satanic
> Btw which item changes her attack color to red?



You wasted all your farm. desolator ,lifesteal(except vlad) are unique attack modifier. and doesnot stack. i.e if you buy them both only one item will work.
in your case, only satanic was active and desolator was inactive, thats why you could not see red.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2013)

Serpent has like more than 500 hrs clocked in Dota, but he still lacks some of the basics


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Serpent has like more than 500 hrs clocked in Dota, but he still lacks some of the basics



Dota 2 mechanics Sucks
had a game today which was awesome
i picked nyx assassain 
they tried pudge-chen combo which was awesome btw that pudge never hooked me in the entire game
actually the timing is important...
wasted gold on wards and couriers which are intentionally feeded by the Viper
*imageshack.com/scaled/1024x768/28/xvgy.jpg

my build:
arcane , Urn , dagon upto 5 , Necronomican upto 3, ghost sceptor (for etheral blade)
suggest build on nyx pls:


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2013)

I dont play Nyx. Vegeta plays well

Though people usually go for Urn, Arcane, Lvl 5 Dagon, Orchid and sometimes Etheral blade, BKB


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2013)

Pudge hook bug will be fixed in today's update BTW.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 23, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Pudge hook bug will be fixed in today's update BTW.


yeah i am crying for that
there is lot of bugs in Dota 2 
and they want to fix the one that i love it


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 23, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Pudge hook bug will be fixed in today's update BTW.



Its not a bug..


----------



## ¶§Ç (Sep 23, 2013)

When you get permanent invisibility for riki.. when you died.... after respawn.... Riki wont be invisible... (****ing Bug)

we have to cast a spell to get permanent Invisibility


----------



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2013)

We should lobby again next sunday.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> When you get permanent invisibility for riki.. when you died.... after respawn.... Riki wont be invisible... (****ing Bug)
> 
> we have to cast a spell to get permanent Invisibility



Pop a smoke at base.. simple



Sarath said:


> We should lobby again next sunday.



Sure.. but no Treant me plz 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Pudge hook bug will be fixed in today's update BTW.



Not a bug... skill combo


----------



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2013)

Haha poor treant. When there is treant in enemy team kill the treant first.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Its not a bug..



But Valve says that they are FIXING it.

I do not recall this working in the original Dota, so its certainly not a feature.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 23, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Haha poor treant. When there is treant in enemy team kill the treant first.



Someone said that treant had a record of 4-0 in yesterday's lobby. Even we won though ninno picked treant, and not even used his ulti.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Someone said that treant had a record of 4-0 in yesterday's lobby. Even we won though ninno picked treant, and not even used his ulti.



haha... he must have been hiding somewhere and using his healing on you guys.
Ya out of 5 matches, 4 times Treant was picked, and that side won each time.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 23, 2013)

you guys played 5 lobby games?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you guys played 5 lobby games?



Yea. I played first 3 only though


----------



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yea. I played first 3 only though



Yeah there was a lot of rotation. Some would stay, some would leave and it was all mixed up. But luckily we always had enough players until the 6th one when everyone set sail.

This time the players seem to be at a similar level so it was fun. Hopefully we will be able to balance it out further in the future.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 23, 2013)

Its kinda tough playing with Silencer when the Crystal Maiden is an opponent....


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 23, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Its kinda tough playing with Silencer when the Crystal Maiden is an opponent....



Why is that? It is the other way around for me.I hate when I have to lane against a 'good' silencer.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 24, 2013)

so update is done and it is 388~mb
about the pudge meat hook,now he can buy blink dagger.. right?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> so update is done and it is 388~mb
> about the pudge meat hook,now he can buy blink dagger.. right?



I don't think so. Blink is universally banned in pudge.

But pudge can now counter Chen sendback and Wisp relocate if timed correctly.

Possibly NSFW :



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/614RCG2.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 24, 2013)

2 hrs 25 mins for update to complete


----------



## Sarath (Sep 24, 2013)

Dota servers are down again


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 24, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't think so. Blink is universally banned in pudge.
> 
> But pudge can now counter Chen sendback and Wisp relocate if timed correctly.


i dont think it will work that way
that FB update quoted :
"the pulled unit will comeback to the initial meat hook position"
and Blink Dagger was banned due to something like
if i pulled a unit and instantly blinked to certain hills or locations, pulled units are trapped
after this they should unban the blink dagger


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 24, 2013)

What hero should i play next


----------



## theserpent (Sep 24, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i dont think it will work that way
> that FB update quoted :
> "the pulled unit will comeback to the initial meat hook position"
> and Blink Dagger was banned due to something like
> ...



Banned as in,blink doesnt work with pudge?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> What hero should i play next



SB,BS,LUNA


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Banned as in,blink doesnt work with pudge?



Earlier, Pudge could not buy blink.

However, there is a trick. At the start of the game, everyone buys sentry wards and gives it to a player. The player who got the wards sells them and buys a blink dagger and then swaps with a player who picked pudge. This way pudge gets a blink dagger.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2013)

there is a limit to buy wards too in the beginning of the game if i remember correctly


----------



## Desmond (Sep 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> there is a limit to buy wards too in the beginning of the game if i remember correctly



I saw it in a video on Na'vi's YouTube channel. Its possible that it could be fixed now.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 25, 2013)

Can't find a server in dota 2 it's also unplayable now


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> there is a limit to buy wards too in the beginning of the game if i remember correctly



That is for observer ward. You can buy sentry wards till gold supplies.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2013)

I see.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 25, 2013)

@arjit i saw you dota 2 items yesterday...you bought those keys or traded items for them? 

Also you have that pudge's whale hook...can you trade it with me plz? just check my inventory and tell me what you want...


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 25, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @arjit i saw you dota 2 items yesterday...you bought those keys or traded items for them?
> 
> Also you have that pudge's whale hook...can you trade it with me plz? just check my inventory and tell me what you want...



Some I bought, some I got via trading games. I buy the keys at cheaper price. I know some Indian seller who sell the keys for INR. 1 key = 110 ~ 130.Most of the keys I got by game trading.

I dont want to trade the hook.. sry man  Though I can give you temporarily.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Some I bought, some I got via trading games. I buy the keys at cheaper price. I know some Indian seller who sell the keys for INR. 1 key = 110 ~ 130.Most of the keys I got by game trading.
> 
> I dont want to trade the hook.. sry man  Though I can give you temporarily.



can we open any chest with normal keys cause there are different types of chests and different keys for them in the store...

what do you mean by temporarily?


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Some I bought, some I got via trading games. I buy the keys at cheaper price. I know some Indian seller who sell the keys for INR. 1 key = 110 ~ 130.Most of the keys I got by game trading.



Arijit give me keys, I will give you crates.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 25, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> can we open any chest with normal keys cause there are different types of chests and different keys for them in the store...



normal keys can open only some chest series(#1 to #30 or something, I forgot the exact.). For chest series above that u will need seperate keys for them. BTW opening chests are useless according to me. Most people use keys as a trading currency. Keys are valued ~ $1.8 - $2

For example, I bought a game worth $5 and will trade it for $5/1.8 ~ 3 keys.



ghouse12311 said:


> what do you mean by temporarily?



I will take it back later. 



Sarath said:


> Arijit give me keys, I will give you crates.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Sep 26, 2013)

This GODENDI


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 27, 2013)

Who is the most Bad-Arse hero in  Dota 2.?


----------



## Sarath (Sep 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Who is the most Bad-Arse hero in  Dota 2.?



chen


..


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Who is the most Bad-Arse hero in  Dota 2.?



Axe.

Next most badass : Legion Commander


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 27, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *Axe.*
> 
> Next most badass : Legion Commander



I second that


----------



## Sarath (Sep 27, 2013)

Lets go chen vs axe then.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 27, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Lets go chen vs axe then.



yay

My bet for Chen..


----------



## Ramu56 (Sep 27, 2013)

We should do this too guys


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> We should do this too guys



People have done it many times in dota 1.Game over under 10 minutes.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 27, 2013)

^We tried this once. But we all sucked the EXP. Making one hero OP seems like a better idea.


----------



## Ramu56 (Sep 27, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> People have done it many times in dota 1.Game over under 10 minutes.


But not us


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 27, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> We should do this too guys



This can't be used in pubs.
So no use for me.
since no one plays with me.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 27, 2013)

Aaarrghhh, another 330 MB update.....What's the changelog? After the first blood update?

By the way, what's the best build for Huscar if you're running low on gold or not able to farm as much?


----------



## Ramu56 (Sep 27, 2013)

debarshi said:


> By the way, what's the best build for Huscar if you're running low on gold or not able to farm as much?


Nothing,just level up and buy Armlet.After that kill all the opponents.Seriously,i dont think Huskar needs any items to perform well.I think thats why he is not in the captains mode


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Aaarrghhh, another 330 MB update.....What's the changelog? After the first blood update?
> 
> By the way, what's the best build for Huscar if you're running low on gold or not able to farm as much?



items like Urn, power treads, armlet, helm of dominator all have parts of value <1K, may help
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*One of the most nail biting match after a looong time.* 
It was a base race, closer than you can expect  .
If you have time, plz do watch this match.

*dotabuff.com/matches/324797139


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Sep 28, 2013)

Piyush said:


> items like Urn, power treads, armlet, helm of dominator all have parts of value <1K, may help
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *One of the most nail biting match after a looong time.*
> It was a base race, closer than you can expect  .
> ...



Piyush download and watch the game !!!?? 



Spoiler



Dire ancient went down first I dont .....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 28, 2013)

Will be Playing a couple of matches as Troll Warlord.
Advice.



Piyush said:


> items like Urn, power treads, armlet, helm of dominator all have parts of value <1K, may help
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *One of the most nail biting match after a looong time.*
> It was a base race, closer than you can expect  .
> ...



Shame on that Gondar.
Gondar is a perfect counter for TA and riki and clinkz


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Piyush download and watch the game !!!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what? no
Radiant went down first.
I left my TA right clicking their ancient and in the meantime I was checking ours ancient. We won yar


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 28, 2013)

Troll Warlord is fun


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Sep 28, 2013)

Sad day for TDF Dota !
One of our player decided to leave dota2 for LUDO !!! Just wanted to tell him we miss you and wish you good luck


----------



## Desmond (Sep 28, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Sad day for TDF Dota !
> One of our player decided to leave dota2 for LUDO !!! Just wanted to tell him we miss you and wish you good luck



Who??


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Who??



arijit


----------



## Ramu56 (Sep 28, 2013)

WTF is LUDO?


----------



## Sarath (Sep 28, 2013)

Piyush said:


> arijit



he was online just a while ago.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> WTF is LUDO?


board game


Sarath said:


> he was online just a while ago.


he said that he'll leave when he reaches lvl 100
lets see


----------



## Sarath (Sep 28, 2013)

Lobby tomorrow? 

Wear your pro pants everyone. It's going to be a long Sunday.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Lobby tomorrow?
> 
> Wear your pro pants everyone. It's going to be a long Sunday.



pm me when you guys are playing...also try to fix a time so that others don't start their game..


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2013)

Count me in.
Time ..... after 12? By that time all of us will be free I guess


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 28, 2013)

Tomorrow will be my last day... Official.. period. Good by doto.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Tomorrow will be my last day... Official.. period. Good by doto.



you removed your tdf account too? whats that pic, i didnt get it


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 28, 2013)

*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/2013-09-28_00001_zpseaa7d846.jpg
Look what i got after taking "Random Pick"


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2013)

^^ you still in LPQ?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 29, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Tomorrow will be my last day... Official.. period. Good by doto.



there is no need to quit...just play when you can.....some times i don't play for days and then i play non stop till i get bored again....


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Tomorrow will be my last day... Official.. period. Good by doto.



What's wrong?

For all of you who want to get pro at pudge hooks.

Meat Hook Trainer

Edit : 

Classic russian pub game picks :

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/q71/65054_653277624690876_1275568008_n.jpg


----------



## Sarath (Sep 29, 2013)

No one is even online. How will we lobby? 

Hardly one or two online right now.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thx for the Meat hook Trainer
BTW those things are moving fast as it progresses
Me,Ramu,Nits are online 
guys come on


----------



## Sarath (Sep 29, 2013)

I have two friends online, they might fill in but not too sure. They pulled an all nighter on d2.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll be available  after 1 30 and before 2 00 for sure.


----------



## gamer.geek (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey guys. Can I also join you all??


----------



## Sarath (Sep 29, 2013)

Server is up again

Everyone seems to have gone offline. We can lobby again when everyone is online. Ping me when you are up for it. I will host once we have the numbers.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 29, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Server is up again
> 
> Everyone seems to have gone offline. We can lobby again when everyone is online. Ping me when you are up for it. I will host once we have the numbers.


What is your steam id btw.

sorry for le Clinkz fail.Nyx kept killing me with the Invisibility--->Stun + dagon combo


----------



## gamer.geek (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello all Dota2 players. I also wanna play with you all. Add me please @ maxgenius


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What is your steam id btw.
> 
> sorry for le Clinkz fail.Nyx kept killing me with the Invisibility--->Stun + dagon combo



Dont ever copy me


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 29, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Dont ever copy me



i didnt copy you lol

where is  the *_one who shall not be named and is permanently banned here_*


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i didnt copy you lol
> 
> where is  the *_one who shall not be named and is permanently banned here_*



who???


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> who???



NoasArcAngel I think.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What is your steam id btw.
> 
> sorry for le Clinkz fail.Nyx kept killing me with the Invisibility--->Stun + dagon combo



He was alchemist in the match and you  played okay but you had to roam and push, clinkz and sb are the best combo FYI. Clinkz goes. On pushing and pings when Bara should charge


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> He was alchemist in the match and you  played okay but you had to roam and push, clinkz and sb are the best combo FYI. Clinkz goes. On pushing and pings when Bara should charge


dont tell the secrets and combo 
whenever i play clinkz , the enemy team gets frustrated and try to abandon  the game


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> He was alchemist in the match and you  played okay but you had to roam and push, clinkz and sb are the best combo FYI. Clinkz goes. On pushing and pings when Bara should charge



you were there in yesterdays lobby games?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 30, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you were there in yesterdays lobby games?



He was bara.You were QoP.I was Clinkz.



Piyush said:


> who???





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *NoasArcAngel *I think.



the one and only B4D4$$ 
I still wonder why he got perma-banned






And why is Huskar banned from CM?
In the match in which i got Husk as random pick,the enchantress and Riki were all getting butthurt about me ***r@*ing them
They were saying that huskar is a noob hero,more than riki or drow.
Is it really so?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2013)

Sarath probably knows why he got banned.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 30, 2013)

^ I honestly have no idea  

I wasn't even aware he was banned. Before that I do not know who ArcAngel is.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 30, 2013)

You can ask pika.( that bijli wala or something). He is noas best friend. BTW, noas doesnot play dota at all.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> And why is Huskar banned from CM?
> In the match in which i got Husk as random pick,the enchantress and Riki were all getting butthurt about me ***r@*ing them
> They were saying that huskar is a noob hero,more than riki or drow.
> Is it really so?



Husker's abilities have been modified a lot recently. The community yet to decide if he is game breaking hero or not. Thats why to ban him in tournaments, they disabled in CM. 

BTW husker is easy hero but at least not noob hero like drow/riki/sniper.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 30, 2013)

I know _how_ he got banned.
Well there was this Thread in PC Config section
And some crap happened(this is the part i wanted  to know)
due to which Raaabo banned *_One who shall not be named_* and Cilus lost his moderator status.
When i read the thread Raabo had deleted all the ban worthy posts
Enough OT from me now.I don't want to be banned or this thread locked because of discussing about *_One who shall not be named_*


On-Topic :
What items do you recommend for troll warlord?
I take phase boots,Helm,shadow blade
and why do whirling axes dont damage enemies while i use it in melee?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 30, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> You can ask pika.( that bijli wala or something).* He is noas best friend. *BTW, noas doesnot play dota at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice joke

And Noah does play dota


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Nice joke
> 
> And Noah does play dota


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What items do you recommend for troll warlord?
> I take phase boots,Helm,shadow blade
> and why do whirling axes dont damage enemies while i use it in melee?



When you toggle it in melee, then only it will be used. Otherwise, the range toggle have different ability. And do remember, those 2 abilities are meant for their effects and not damage mostly, i.e. miss attacks and slow movt speed.

Before shadow blade, try to go for BKB which is much required. Also, is you can upgrade your helm into satanic, you'd be cheesing out enemy heroes in no time.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 30, 2013)

Is Dota a online Player vs player game, where high level bullies will farm lowbies l ?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> Is Dota a online Player vs player game, where high level bullies will farm lowbies l ?



Yes it is an online *team vs team* game.
And yea new players are bullied most of the time when not playing with friends.

BTW, did anyone watch this?

[youtube]eDc7dBtMGao[/youtube]


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> And yea new players are bullied most of the time when not playing with friends.


lol....even when i play lobby games with TDF members i am getting angry ....next time when we play i will just keep my mouth shut


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> lol....even when i play lobby games with TDF members i am getting angry ....next time when we play i will just keep my mouth shut



hhaha..
I too get that feeling when I being a ganker gets much more farm than carries and we lose. Or someone making same mistake again and again just to prove that he can turn it around next time.


----------



## doom (Sep 30, 2013)

Are we going to play a lobby match today?


----------



## rapusa (Sep 30, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> Is Dota a online Player vs player game, where high level bullies will farm lowbies l ?


I guess you talking about online RPG (role playing game) games where High lvl or Rich players usually hunt noobs for loots/items or just to show off . But that mostly happen in some bad games where pay to win(p2w) or similar concept is followed.
For Dota 2 , you should know these :
1. You always play with team of 5 vs 5 , so you never alone. your team mates will hate you if you play bad.
2. Level doesn't give any advantage here. It only shows how good you supposed to play. If you play after learning basics and some practice then you can beat even high lvl players. 
3. No one gets anything by hunting noobs here as its not possible in Dota 2.(*Its not RPG* ) You either win match or lose it , no individual fights.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 30, 2013)

rapusa said:


> I guess you talking about online RPG (role playing game) games where High lvl or Rich players usually hunt noobs for loots/items or just to show off . But that mostly happen in some bad games where pay to win(p2w) or similar concept is followed.
> For Dota 2 , you should know these :
> 1. You always play with team of 5 vs 5 , so you never alone. your team mates will hate you if you play bad.
> 2. Level doesn't give any advantage here. It only shows how good you supposed to play. If you play after learning basics and some practice then you can beat even high lvl players.
> 3. No one gets anything by hunting noobs here as its not possible in Dota 2.(*Its not RPG* ) You either win match or lose it , no individual fights.



Thank you , answered all my doubts i had in my mind


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> On-Topic :
> What items do you recommend for troll warlord?
> I take phase boots,Helm,shadow blade
> and why do whirling axes dont damage enemies while i use it in melee?



Medallion of courage. Makes solo roshing a breeze. You will need Helm too though.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2013)

*Announcement *
*www.re-inforcement.com/images/Files/d2rules_acg.pdf


Dota 2 championship in India for a berth in Asian Dota championship 2013 to be held at Singapore


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *Announcement *
> *www.re-inforcement.com/images/Files/d2rules_acg.pdf
> 
> 
> Dota 2 championship in India for a berth in Asian Dota championship 2013 to be held at Singapore



so who all are entering we should send a team representing TDF ALSO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2013)

Mevermind
Registration closes on 30th september 7pm IST


The guy who gave me this link just trolled me


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 1, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I
> On-Topic :
> What items do you recommend for troll warlord?
> I take phase boots,Helm,shadow blade
> and why do whirling axes dont damage enemies while i use it in melee?



My usual build with less nukers/gankers on enemy team:

Ring of regen --> Ring of protection --> Phase boots --> Vladimirs offering --> Orb of venom --> Desolator --> BkB --> Daedlus [MKB for evasion carries]


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 1, 2013)

Troll alternate build--> ring of aquila(additioal armor, stats and damage, Phase(for catching up and escape + damage), BKB(priority cause he can be controlled or nuked easily without it), helm to satanic and ac or deso+vlads and heart.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 2, 2013)

Most of us have great moments and laughable fails in dota 2
Why don't we create a channel like "dota 2 TDF" / "Indian Dota" ?
Dota 2 cinema, 
Double click dota etc are some of the channels in YouTube ...that are doing really great..


----------



## Desmond (Oct 2, 2013)

Not a bad idea.

Why not list out some of our fails here and we can try making a video out of them. Perhaps I could make it if I get the time.

Edit : New 47 MB update with minor changes, including : Aghanims can no longer be disassembled by Meepo and Ogre Magi.

Edit : Check this trick out, free wards :


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 2, 2013)

my best score with kunnka
started my kills with triple kill 
whenever facelessvoid chrono , he traps some of his friends with it and letting me to land the ship correctly : P
BTW sometimes when i ulti ,kunnka moves to the spot instead of ship. Have anyone experienced this?
*imageshack.com/scaled/1024x768/694/3vjv.jpg
Edit:
as always BS ks...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Not a bad idea.
> 
> *Why not list out some of our fails here and we can try making a video out of them.* Perhaps I could make it if I get the time.
> 
> ...



I was playing this match where i was playing Omniknight(random pick)
And there was a pudge in another lane who was getting fed.
the pudge hooks me bot and and i hit purification + repel(so dismember didn't work)
My lane partner comes and kills him
now the fail.
I'm stuck between the trees with 1/3rd of my health bar left  I have no tangos 
my lane partner does not break me out of tree lock and someone top has the courier.
*Le pudge appears and kills me


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> my best score with kunnka
> started my kills with triple kill
> whenever facelessvoid chrono , he traps some of his friends with it and letting me to land the ship correctly : P
> BTW sometimes when i ulti ,kunnka moves to the spot instead of ship. Have anyone experienced this?
> ...



Me ks? 
I was about to say as always ganesh KS


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Not a bad idea.
> 
> Why not list out some of our fails here and we can try making a video out of them. Perhaps I could make it if I get the time.
> 
> ...



amazing trick dude where all u find all this.........



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I know _how_ he got banned.
> Well there was this Thread in PC Config section
> And some crap happened(this is the part i wanted  to know)
> due to which Raaabo banned *_One who shall not be named_* and Cilus lost his moderator status.
> ...


who is this "One who shall not be named"??


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Me ks?
> I was about to say as always ganesh KS



i called first


----------



## Piyush (Oct 3, 2013)

Its been a week since my lag problems started, dunno when it will be fixed permanently. I got 120ms yesterday for one match only (the only match I won since week), rest all were in 300s.
Anyways that's  not what I came here for. I've been practicing Clockwerk against bots (unfair setting but they still are dumb to me) and couple of pub matches. I can say it without doubt that in good pings my hooks will never be missed. But the problem is after hooking and trapping 2-3 heroes, I just end up being dead if there's a hero who has nice nukes or if he is Ursa  . So Apart from heroes from Sniper, Drow, Clinkz, what are the heroes who can take advantage of this situation???

I think of these :

Kunkka with his boat.. I mean ship.
Lich ulti
Elder Titan all skills
Jakiro all skills
Dark Seer (wanna see the wall here)


----------



## Sarath (Oct 3, 2013)

There are a lot of heroes. Hooking to a ursa is like puj hooking sladar, magnus or cent. 

The best attribute about the hook is that it goes through bkb (stun only). Apart from that, land it on any int or agi only. Going for strenght heroes with it even with a blade mail will rarely kill them. Also hooking a meele opponent means that you are trapping yourself in cogs for their ranged heroes to free hit you. 

I have rarely comboed with him but usually a ranged carry works well coz he can free and kill the trapped heroes. Doing spell combos is highly dependant on you getting the hook and cog right and many a times your allies might want to cast spells on those not trapped by the cogs. So think if the combo will really work out on a 5v5 gank. 

If you really wanna hook an ursa then you can just cog and use ghost scepter and use blademail when it ends. I always make ghost in an Ursa game. He is just too scary.

If you want to see interesting combos check these videos: they are for other heroes > Ultra combos - YouTube

BTW the best combo with clock is actually with timbersaw.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 3, 2013)

Meepo : Y U SO TOUGH TO PLAY?
How to assign control groups btw


----------



## Sarath (Oct 3, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Meepo : Y U SO TOUGH TO PLAY?
> How to assign control groups btw



Meepo Blink Poof / Tutorial Dota 2 - YouTube



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


>



Why do we have to cut trees?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> amazing trick dude where all u find all this.........



Subscribe to Na'Vi's Youtube channel. They keep posting stuff like this.



gta0gagan said:


> who is this "One who shall not be named"??



NoasArcAngel


----------



## Piyush (Oct 3, 2013)

Sarath said:


> There are a lot of heroes. Hooking to a ursa is like puj hooking sladar, magnus or cent.
> 
> The best attribute about the hook is that it goes through bkb (stun only). Apart from that, land it on any int or agi only. Going for strenght heroes with it even with a blade mail will rarely kill them. Also hooking a meele opponent means that you are trapping yourself in cogs for their ranged heroes to free hit you.
> 
> ...



Hmm I see.
Yea Timbersaw is good addition. Will try ghost scepter once if against ursa. 
Also I think Lich is easiest and effective hero to ally with clockwerk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 3, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Why do we have to cut trees?



Na'vi is god. You don't question god! 



Piyush said:


> Hmm I see.
> Yea Timbersaw is good addition. Will try ghost scepter once if against ursa.
> Also I think Lich is easiest and effective hero to ally with clockwerk



Its better if Lich allies with Magnus. If Magnus manages to get a good number of enemy heroes in his ult, followed by Lich ult = gg.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Na'vi is god. You don't question god!
> 
> 
> 
> Its better if Lich allies with Magnus. If Magnus manages to get a good number of enemy heroes in his ult, followed by Lich ult *+ Jugg Ulti* = gg.



addition


----------



## Piyush (Oct 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Its better if Lich allies with Magnus. If Magnus manages to get a good number of enemy heroes in his ult, followed by Lich ult = gg.



Ya but I find clockwerk easier because of his insane hook range . Once the enemies are caught within cogs there is no way to go out unless you have some blinking ability or attack cogs 3 times. But it will be too late if Lich is already there.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 3, 2013)

come dota now!


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 3, 2013)

Yesterday dota cinema uploaded a video which shows pudge and clinks can one shot roshan. It said Pudge can one shot after he has 1000 kills and clinks on using his ulti on a godly chen creep. 
I understand hows pudges one shot works (even though its not practical) coz of his passive.
But i dont understand how clinkz gets creep with such a high hp, that it gives damage to one shot rosh?!
what is a godly chen creep??


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> come dota now!



BSNL sucks nowadays frequent DC


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Its been a week since my lag problems started, dunno when it will be fixed permanently. I got 120ms yesterday for one match only (the only match I won since week), rest all were in 300s.
> Anyways that's  not what I came here for. I've been practicing Clockwerk against bots (unfair setting but they still are dumb to me) and couple of pub matches. I can say it without doubt that in good pings my hooks will never be missed. But the problem is after hooking and trapping 2-3 heroes, I just end up being dead if there's a hero who has nice nukes or if he is Ursa  . So Apart from heroes from Sniper, Drow, Clinkz, what are the heroes who can take advantage of this situation???
> 
> I think of these :
> ...



dude i always play at 300+ even while we all were doing lobby i was playing at 345 something.........

idk y u guys so scared of ursa i play it all the time due to high pings.......he is very easy we can began ganking from like lvl 4-5 with him........

but there various way to easily kill him.........


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 3, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Yesterday dota cinema uploaded a video which shows pudge and clinks can one shot roshan. It said Pudge can one shot after he has 1000 kills and clinks on using his ulti on a godly chen creep.
> I understand hows pudges one shot works (even though its not practical) coz of his passive.
> But i dont understand how clinkz gets creep with such a high hp, that it gives damage to one shot rosh?!
> what is a godly chen creep??


when chen everytime uses his control on creeps ,it gives extra hp to that unit
for ex: take centaur controlled by chen (holy presausion gives extra hp to controlled creeps) and that skill stealed by rubick
and rubick controls that unit by holy presausion and then chen ->rubick->
and infinetly juggling ,the hp of that centaur will be high as roshan
when Clinkz cast death pact on centaur he gets infinite hp and dmg
enough to kill roshan


----------



## theserpent (Oct 3, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> when chen everytime uses his control on creeps ,it gives extra hp to that unit
> for ex: take centaur controlled by chen (holy presausion gives extra hp to controlled creeps) and that skill stealed by rubick
> and rubick controls that unit by holy presausion and then chen ->rubick->
> and infinetly juggling ,the hp of that centaur will be high as roshan
> ...



Lets try that...

Crystals stack for Mirana


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 3, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> when chen everytime uses his control on creeps ,it gives extra hp to that unit
> for ex: take centaur controlled by chen (holy presausion gives extra hp to controlled creeps) and that skill stealed by rubick
> and rubick controls that unit by holy presausion and then chen ->rubick->
> and infinetly juggling ,the hp of that centaur will be high as roshan
> ...



Oh.. cool. Thanks for the explanation. So its not practical either. Coz the enemy rubick will not be co-ordinating with you  and cant do it with an enchantress in same team, coz when she takes over a creep, it times out irrespective of wether chen persuades it back.
How about chen and enchantress sit in the fountain and play persuade-charm, and before it times out clinkx death pacts it and then can go and one hit any enemy hero?? How about a using it with a helm?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 4, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Oh.. cool. Thanks for the explanation. So its not practical either. Coz the enemy rubick will not be co-ordinating with you  and cant do it with an enchantress in same team, coz when she takes over a creep, it times out irrespective of wether chen persuades it back.
> How about chen and enchantress sit in the fountain and play persuade-charm, and before it times out clinkx death pacts it and then can go and one hit any enemy hero?? How about a using it with a helm?



Never tried that
using helm and persuade sounds good idea , looking forward to that


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 4, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Never tried that
> using helm and persuade sounds good idea , looking forward to that



Dont think persuade/helm/enchant's skill can take control of ally creeps.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 4, 2013)

You guys can try this in lobbies by placing a mole (rubic) in the opposite team


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 4, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Dont think persuade/helm/enchant's skill can take control of ally creeps.



But dominating one creep and then another creep replaces first one right... What happens to  the first one does it die?!
Also when chen persuades more than one creep on level one persuasion, what happens to the first one?!
Sorry for so many questions, but never played chen or enchantress as i am poor at microing


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 4, 2013)

They die.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 4, 2013)

^Arijit what about our keys for chests deal?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 4, 2013)

@Sarath lets play lobby tomorrow since most of us will be free....


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2013)

Luckily my pings are nice today. Hope the problem is solved now, can play without hiccups tomorrow in lobby


----------



## Sarath (Oct 4, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @Sarath lets play lobby tomorrow since most of us will be free....





Piyush said:


> Luckily my pings are nice today. Hope the problem is solved now, can play without hiccups tomorrow in lobby



Tomorrow? Saturday?

I'm fine if we have enough people to play. Last 3 lobbies I have been filling up with my friends but now I'm not sure if I will be able to.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2013)

Its my holiday tomorrow, so yes, I'm pretty much ready.
Even if we arent able to make lobby , lets just play 5 friends party .


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 4, 2013)

Sarath said:


> ^Arijit what about our keys for chests deal?



:vanish:


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 4, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Luckily my pings are nice today. Hope the problem is solved now, can play without hiccups tomorrow in lobby



Glad to hear that...
and BSNL lineman solved my problem too


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2013)

nice.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 4, 2013)

DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 58130362


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 58130362



*cdn.alltheragefaces.com/img/faces/large/disgusted-impossibru-l.png


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 58130362



*i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/358/751/9e2.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2013)

How the hell did they pull a Diretide match for 9+ hours?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 58130362



how can they al be lvl 16 with 128 deaths.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2013)

Death by Roshan I think.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 4, 2013)

Exactly,It's some f**ked up Russian match



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Death by Roshan I think.



They were trying to get golden roshan\
*www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1bafz1/


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2013)

Everyone carrying 10-20 candies and then they all have 1 hp probably. Easy deaths.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 4, 2013)

@desmond,Do we have diretide this year?Just like greevling?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Exactly,It's some f**ked up Russian match
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's a golden roshan?



theserpent said:


> @desmond,Do we have diretide this year?Just like greevling?



Who do you think I am? GabeN?

Halloween is 31st Oct, so if there is a Diretide this year, then should be this months end.

You on Reddit serpent? What's your reddit name?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 4, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What's a golden roshan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol 
Anyway Is diretide like a tournament? Or is it playable by everyone

guys we should try "MID ONLY"


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Lol
> Anyway Is diretide like a tournament? Or is it playable by everyone
> 
> guys we should try "MID ONLY"



Anyone can play. You did not play the last Diretide?

We should play mid only Pudge Wars.


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 4, 2013)

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/4871/699m.jpg

Dota 2 Drops legendary courier Itsy That Lucky Guy..........


----------



## debarshi (Oct 4, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Tomorrow? Saturday?
> 
> I'm fine if we have enough people to play. Last 3 lobbies I have been filling up with my friends but now I'm not sure if I will be able to.



I'll join in, so at what time will you guys start?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Tomorrow? Saturday?
> 
> I'm fine if we have enough people to play. Last 3 lobbies I have been filling up with my friends but now I'm not sure if I will be able to.



if we get enough players lets play tomorrow or else lets party up...


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2013)

debarshi said:


> I'll join in, so at what time will you guys start?



after 12 most likely


----------



## gamer.geek (Oct 5, 2013)

Will you guys consider taking me too? I am added to piyush. He told me tat you all have weekend team matches. My steam link is maxgenius. Please add me. I will be present at the time which will be mentioned.


----------



## rapusa (Oct 5, 2013)

I am also ready for Lobby ..


----------



## gamer.geek (Oct 5, 2013)

Same here. M ready too


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 5, 2013)

everytime making a lobby only takes around 1 hr..........


----------



## theserpent (Oct 5, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyone can play. You did not play the last Diretide?
> 
> We should play mid only Pudge Wars.



I started playing dota last year december when this fun greevling was going on,I mainly owe this to Piyush  and Error who thought me dota


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I started playing dota last year december when this fun greevling was going on,I mainly owe this to Piyush  and *Error* who thought me dota



That name is always etched in mind as "The Nyx Dude who kept killing me"


----------



## Sarath (Oct 5, 2013)

So who all are in for lobby today?


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 5, 2013)

I am in.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 5, 2013)

Sarath said:


> So who all are in for lobby today?



If it's around 6,I'm in

We should make a dota 2 group in whatsapp


----------



## gamer.geek (Oct 5, 2013)

Yups. I'm also in.


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> If it's around 6,I'm in
> 
> *We should make a dota 2 group in whatsapp*




DO it


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2013)

Why Pikachu wasnt playing good as BH????
Because he turned into a pig for whole game 

*cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/597016578124537559/A59335B1AB2FBF041E6F198DD2820A7925001F26/


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 5, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Why Pikachu wasnt playing good as BH????
> Because he turned into a pig for whole game
> 
> *cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/597016578124537559/A59335B1AB2FBF041E6F198DD2820A7925001F26/



WTF is that


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 5, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Why Pikachu wasnt playing good as BH????
> Because he turned into a pig for whole game
> 
> *cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/597016578124537559/A59335B1AB2FBF041E6F198DD2820A7925001F26/



I dont get it why builds recommend getting deso on bounty 
Medallion + Daedalus is a much better combination
and if you still have cash to burn, SnY



I want to try this once
Phase boots + SnY + Medallion + Daedalus



rock2702 said:


> WTF is that


Someone was spamming scythe i guess


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 5, 2013)

^Deso + Jinada can one shot supports, if not get a dagon. Deadulas , battlefury are useless on BH. Dont know why people rush BFurry on BH. BH's playstyle is like do as much damage in one shot..



Piyush said:


> Why Pikachu wasnt playing good as BH????
> Because he turned into a pig for whole game
> 
> 
> ...



Valve have introduced a player recognition feature. According to the player, the hero portraits and hero outfits are getting updated in game.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I dont get it why builds recommend getting deso on bounty
> Medallion + Daedalus is a much better combination
> and if you still have cash to burn, SnY
> 
> ...



Deso is very core on bounty as it helps you dispatch enemies quickly, Daedalus is not really useful since you already have Jinada, also Jinada is given preference while processing over Daedalus. If the enemy does not die in one shot Jinada, their health will become low and you can finish them off by auto attacking as they get reduced armor from Deso. My fav build is early game PMS, then Boots, Deso and SnY. The maim from SnY stacks very well with the slow from Jinada. If you are snowballing, its better to stack Agility.

Edit : I suggest to go medallion only if you were unable to farm up deso early enough.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> WTF is that


a pig with good items 


CommanderShawnzer said:


> I dont get it why builds recommend getting deso on bounty
> Medallion + Daedalus is a much better combination
> and if you still have cash to burn, SnY
> 
> ...


Its not about alternative. BH gets advantage with his damage from jinada. So Any damage will be good.




arijitsinha said:


> Valve have introduced a player recognition feature. According to the player, the hero portraits and hero outfits are getting updated in game.


why in game?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Valve have introduced a player recognition feature. According to the player, the hero portraits and hero outfits are getting updated in game.



Hasn't that been since always?


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Oct 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Hasn't that been since always?


lol that works


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 6, 2013)

There are 2 roles to play BH 
1)Carry-hard one and play this role when your team lacks carry or semi carry 
2)Ganker-easy one and play this role especially when enemies have junglers like Chen, Engima, Lycan, Ursa and Invisible heroes
*Ganker Build* : *feel free to edit this build* 
1)Phase boots
2)Orchid (significantly increases attack speed and mana pool)/Scythe of wyse(Sheepstick)
3)Desolator
4)Vlad(tell the team that you are going for vlad)
5)Abyssal Blade-active stun /Dagon-upgrade to lvl 5/MKB-get this when enemy team have evasion 
6)Heaven Hallbear-only some of the TDF members buy this and use that active ability
it disarms target that it can be attacked and that unit cannot attack for 3.5 secs and silenced for that duration
and its passive maim is useful when ganking
There are some items that can be used with BH
like MOC(medallion of courage),Urn.
*BH ability build* :
put a point on Shadow walk and max level up  jinada and shuriken toss and ulti on 6 ,11 and 16
cast the track whenever possible (it gives speed boost) on invi heroes
*BH can even do mid with a bottle*


----------



## theserpent (Oct 6, 2013)

The main problem yesterday was I was having a bit delay and also lag.WTH, For 5 seconds it showed ganesh as ursa 
Secondly,Yesterday we were not sticking with each other,Probably if Ursa had got SB/Blink within 25 mins we could win.

BTW,I saw one build suggesting shawdow blade for BH LOL


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 6, 2013)

see this video:
2 nd one
fang's dream


lobby at 12?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> The main problem yesterday was I was having a bit delay and also lag.WTH, For 5 seconds it showed ganesh as ursa
> Secondly,Yesterday we were not sticking with each other,Probably if Ursa had got SB/Blink within 25 mins we could win.
> 
> BTW,I saw one build suggesting shawdow blade for BH LOL



Some pros go for SB too, why?SB invi bonus damage is decent too, 150 iirc. So it stacks with jinada pretty well. Also, sometimes BH players ganking so much that it may happen that his shadow walk is in cooldown, then its th time when SB comes into play. And yea its pretty rare to see BH using SB, I've seen it only 1 time while spectating a team match

BTW, didnt you see the pic on last page? 



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> There are 2 roles to play BH
> 1)Carry-hard one and play this role when your team lacks carry or semi carry
> 2)Ganker-easy one and play this role especially when enemies have junglers like Chen, Engima, Lycan, Ursa and Invisible heroes
> *Ganker Build* : *feel free to edit this build*
> ...



Nice build there. When I play gankiing BH, I go for these 
Phase boots 
BKB
Desolater for negative armor stacking with AC later
ORchid for soul burn 
MKB for damage
Last item is either Assault cuirass for tankiness OR a battle fury if there's no pusher in team



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> see this video:
> 2 nd one
> fang's dream
> 
> ...



Yea, saw this video this morning too. Love that cogs at work ^_^


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 6, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ^Deso + Jinada can one shot supports, if not get a dagon. Deadulas , battlefury are useless on BH. Dont know why people rush BFurry on BH. BH's playstyle is like do as much damage in one shot..





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Deso is very core on bounty as it helps you dispatch enemies quickly, Daedalus is not really useful since you already have Jinada, also Jinada is given preference while processing over Daedalus. If the enemy does not die in one shot Jinada, their health will become low and you can finish them off by auto attacking as they get reduced armor from Deso. My fav build is early game PMS, then Boots, Deso and SnY. The maim from SnY stacks very well with the slow from Jinada. If you are snowballing, its better to stack Agility.
> 
> Edit : I suggest to go medallion only if you were unable to farm up deso early enough.





Piyush said:


> a pig with good items
> 
> Its not about alternative. BH gets advantage with his damage from jinada. So Any damage will be good.
> 
> ...



Ok 
I thought Daedalus' crit chance/Crit damage would stack with Jinada possibly shearing a hero's hp bar in half in one shot
me new build(in purchase order)
Phase boots + Vlads + Desolator + SnY


----------



## theserpent (Oct 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ok
> I thought Daedalus' crit chance/Crit damage would stack with Jinada possibly shearing a hero's hp bar in half in one shot
> me new build(in purchase order)
> Phase boots + Vlads + Desolator + SnY



Actually AFAIK,Crystals don't stack with heros that have critical damage



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ok
> I thought Daedalus' crit chance/Crit damage would stack with Jinada possibly shearing a hero's hp bar in half in one shot
> me new build(in purchase order)
> Phase boots + Vlads + Desolator + SnY



Phase boots + Preservence>then Bfurry+Desolator + SnY

Get Preservence first as that Hp regen is very usefull


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone want to trade with me?
I am intrested in BH items(shuriken,blades preferred)


----------



## theserpent (Oct 7, 2013)

My best match with bounty Hunter
DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 336518480

the Whole enemy team was filled with noobs

At last I was I guess force staffed to the enemy fountain and I died


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 7, 2013)

so it begins..........
*i.imgur.com/xJfNK0Yh.jpg?1


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 8, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> so it begins..........
> *i.imgur.com/xJfNK0Yh.jpg?1


i cant join 
join that and pls win by the name of TDF


----------



## gamer.geek (Oct 8, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i cant join
> join that and pls win by the name of TDF


I can't join that cuz I live hundreds of KMs away.  But I know Counter Strike pretty nicely though. Anybody with CS experience here? My fav. game. xD  

Dafaq.  
 Got this while updating Dota2. BTW What's new in this update??


----------



## Sarath (Oct 8, 2013)

My win percentage in the past week has been 10-20% 

Seriously whats happening?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sarath said:


> My win percentage in the past week has been 10-20%
> 
> Seriously whats happening?



same with me too..lost 7 games in a row cause of bad allies...left the last game after 15 mins and uninstalled steam


----------



## Sarath (Oct 8, 2013)

My win loss stat was 700-650 which was my long time aim. Its down to a difference of 20 in just 2 weeks. It took me an year and a half to get the difference up to 50 and now it's all gone. 

End of Dota 2 for me.


----------



## Ramu56 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think we should find a different game for all of us to play together.And yeah,i uninstalled dota2.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 8, 2013)

sad
i miss so many good players in Dota 


Spoiler



if you still want to go pls trade all your mythicals ,rares ,legendary with me pls : P
i will give you nothing
***Conditions  Apply***


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 8, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> sad
> i miss so many good players in Dota
> 
> 
> ...



Even if people go away from the game, they are going to come back very soon.This game is so addictive.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 8, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Even if people go away from the game, they are going to come back very soon.This game is so addictive.



This. Will play it again after 1 or 2 weeks..


----------



## Ramu56 (Oct 8, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Even if people go away from the game, they are going to come back very soon.This game is so addictive.


I am not gonna play for atleast 3 days,because i am in LPQ again


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 8, 2013)

ha ha great.. I got so many followers


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2013)

Sad. 

Here is the *recipe to get over the sadness caused by Dota*, be it loss/ bad tea, or LPQ.

1. Quit Dota. (dont uninstall it, duh)
2. Search your drives to find your old games that were left in the midway/ tv series or anime.
3. Play them/ watch them until your foul mood/ LPQ is over.
4. Rinse and repeat.

Here is the response from a guy whom I asked about this recipe:



> " I was so sad. Every one was feeding. Some of them were leaving in game. Some of them stacking couriers. Sometimes my nets was fkd up leaving me in LPQ zone for days. Then I followed Piyush's Dota 2 sadness removal program. It worked wonders. With the help of it I managed to clear up my HDD by watching anime and finishing games backlog. I'm so happy now" -- White Fang



See, the response is great. Try it guys 



Spoiler


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 8, 2013)

Net problems lead to LPQ? Leavers lead to LPQ? Power cuts lead to LPQ? Ha! 
These are the reasons why i end up in LPQ
1) COME AND EAT YOUR BREAKFAST/LUNCH/DINNER!!!
Yes mom 
2)*insert random grocery item here* IS OVER! GET ME *insert random grocery item here* AND GET IT FAST!!!
Yes mom 
3)DO YOUR STUDIES!!!!!!
but mom,its Sunday today
STILL,DO YOUR STUDIES!!!!!!
OK MOM! 
WHAT DID YOU SAY???
ok mom


----------



## Sarath (Oct 8, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Even if people go away from the game, they are going to come back very soon.This game is so addictive.



I take gaps of 4-6months from the game easily


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Net problems lead to LPQ? Leavers lead to LPQ? Power cuts lead to LPQ? Ha!
> These are the reasons why i end up in LPQ
> 1) COME AND EAT YOUR BREAKFAST/LUNCH/DINNER!!!
> Yes mom
> ...



open the gate answer ........

answer the phone......

we are starting pooja u can't sit at your computer now......

you are playing from 2 hours straight turn it off or else..........

so who all are coming for dota 2 come on guys we need dota 2 team from tdf here?????

any1??


----------



## Ramu56 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am downloading dota2 again,i don't know why


----------



## theserpent (Oct 9, 2013)

> " I was so sad. Every one was feeding. Some of them were leaving in game. Some of them stacking couriers. Sometimes my nets was fkd up leaving me in LPQ zone for days. Then I followed Piyush's Dota 2 sadness removal program. It worked wonders. With the help of it I managed to clear up my HDD by watching anime and finishing games backlog. I'm so happy now" --* White Fang*



Self praising??


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> I am downloading dota2 again,i don't know why


And I thought it would at least take 3 days for you to come back 
anyways, welcome back 


theserpent said:


> Self praising??


But it works dude 



Sarath said:


> I take gaps of 4-6months from the game *easily*


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> I am downloading dota2 again,i don't know why



if you feel like uninstalling again just take the backup of Dota 2 and uninstall it


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2013)

^^


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 9, 2013)

came home..
who wanna play dota 2?
invite me


----------



## Ramu56 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yay,i am in LPQ for 10 days now.I am loving it 
Please let me into the party even if i am in LPQ


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Yay,i am in LPQ for 10 days now.I am loving it
> Please let me into the party even if i am in LPQ



actually i waited for this 
so i can try new heroes


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 9, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Some pros go for SB too, why?SB invi bonus damage is decent too, 150 iirc. So it stacks with jinada pretty well. Also, sometimes BH players ganking so much that it may happen that his shadow walk is in cooldown, then its th time when SB comes into play. And yea its pretty rare to see BH using SB, I've seen it only 1 time while spectating a team match


Update: It got nerfed sometime back. It does not stack with jinada anymore.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 9, 2013)

^ SB on bounty is the most useless item you can buy


----------



## theserpent (Oct 9, 2013)

Sad on a loosing streak


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 10, 2013)

i read somewhere that Diretide is an annual event and will start from Oct 30th...is this true?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i read somewhere that Diretide is an annual event and will start from Oct 30th...is this true?



Yup. Read it on dotatalk group page


----------



## theserpent (Oct 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yup. Read it on dotatalk group page



diretide=greevling?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> diretide=greevling?



Greevling was greevling itself. 
Diretide is somewhat different


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 10, 2013)

I do not talk much, I let fang here to do most of the talking and asking questions on forums. BTW heya folks. back on TDF after a loooong time. Just put my details on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2013)

How many of you all missed the last Diretide?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 10, 2013)

I missed it last year.But what's it about?From what I read it says roshan roams around,We have to finish off nc camps etc.It seems familiar to greevling


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2013)

Nah.

Actually, There are two Jack-o-lanterns near the two Ancient neutral camps, there are no neutrals. The objective is to steal candy from the enemy's jack-o-lantern and deposit it to ours. The more candy you carry, the lesser your health becomes, so you need to be careful how many you carry. Also, if you die, you will drop any candy you were carrying. The team scores points and gold for each candy deposited. After about 10 mins, Roshan comes after a random player and ask for candy, if you don't give it candy, it will kill you. Anyone can give candy to Roshan during this time and once candy is given, he will go after another random player. When the timer ends, we have to team up with the enemy and kill Roshan together.  When Roshan dies, you get items depending upon how your team performed.

Diretide is all about items, nothing else. Check out some videos on youtube to know more.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nah.
> 
> Actually, There are two Jack-o-lanterns near the two Ancient neutral camps, there are no neutrals. The objective is to steal candy from the enemy's jack-o-lantern and deposit it to ours. The more candy you carry, the lesser your health becomes, so you need to be careful how many you carry. Also, if you die, you will drop any candy you were carrying. The team scores points and gold for each candy deposited. After about 10 mins, Roshan comes after a random player and ask for candy, if you don't give it candy, it will kill you. Anyone can give candy to Roshan during this time and once candy is given, he will go after another random player. When the timer ends, we have to team up with the enemy and kill Roshan together.  When Roshan dies, you get items depending upon how your team performed.
> 
> Diretide is all about items, nothing else. Check out some videos on youtube to know more.



Dam this sounds fun 
And I guess all get rare items after the match?In greevling we used too


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dam this sounds fun
> And I guess all get rare items after the match?In greevling we used too



for me after 4-5 games, Diretide was an imbalanced crap mode....Greevling was total sh*t


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2013)

Sven and Davion look for a new flatmate :


----------



## Sarath (Oct 10, 2013)

I missed greeveling. Still have no idea what it was.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2013)

Sarath said:


> I missed greeveling. Still have no idea what it was.



Greevling was not as good as Diretide. Diretide was the ****.

Edit : Diretide was more fun than the Greevling, with the slippery ice river and all.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 10, 2013)

Are you sure there will be an event from 30th October?

I dont think greevling will be back again, hoping this time something new. I will be back to get a golden baby roshan.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Are you sure there will be an event from 30th October?
> 
> I dont think greevling will be back again, hoping this time something new. I will be back to get a golden baby roshan.



So greedy


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm waiting for new couriers bored of those greevling couriers


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I'm waiting for new couriers bored of those greevling couriers



New couriers?? Valve add lot of couriers once/twice in a month.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Are you sure there will be an event from 30th October?
> 
> I dont think greevling will be back again, hoping this time something new. I will be back to get a golden baby roshan.
> 
> ...



Greevling was in December.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> New couriers?? Valve add lot of couriers once/twice in a month.



I mean drops  eggs


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 11, 2013)

I hope their is, need some good item drops.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2013)

^Same here xD


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guess this is Sunday...
what about team match instead of lobby?
pika come online in steam


----------



## gamer.geek (Oct 13, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Guess this is Sunday...
> what about team match instead of lobby?
> pika come online in steam




I'm also joining in. Team match is a nice idea.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 13, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> I'm also joining in. Team match is a nice idea.



got 1 vote  guys vote now
btw i am in lpq, so matchmaking will take more time eh?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 13, 2013)

I want to join too!


----------



## Ramu56 (Oct 13, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> got 1 vote  guys vote now
> btw i am in lpq, so matchmaking will take more time eh?


If i join it will take forever to find a match,because i am in lpq for 15 days now 

I want to change the account now,but i cant add anyone without buying a game.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 13, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> If i join it will take forever to find a match,because i am in lpq for 15 days now
> 
> I want to change the account now,but i cant add anyone without buying a game.



why do u guys abndon games i play the if our team is getting raped even till the end sometimes we get through...............


----------



## sygeek (Oct 13, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> why do u guys abndon games i play the if our team is getting raped even till the end sometimes we get through...............


Powercuts, internet disconnections? That is the only reason for all my abandoned games in dota.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 13, 2013)

add me up for sunday game (if it isnt after 8pm)
steam: retroKnight


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 14, 2013)

Recommend a build for support lion(but not hard support)
i came up with this:-
Null Talisman,Tranquil Boots, mekanism, force staff.(and courier)
need suggestions.
PS: I am a noob


----------



## Sarath (Oct 14, 2013)

^ I strongly recommend a blink dagger on lion


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 14, 2013)

Sarath said:


> ^ I strongly recommend a blink dagger on lion


Due to blink+stun+attack+finger+hex+attack combo? or something else


----------



## theserpent (Oct 14, 2013)

Just a perfect weaver build please?
I usually make Power treads,Ring of basiclus then preservernce later upgraded to Linken sphere,then I usually rush MKB.Does skull basher/Abslyal blade go good?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 14, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Due to blink+stun+attack+finger+hex+attack combo? or something else


lets you better support your team that way. Even CM needs a blink dagger. Although it depends on the enemy draft.



theserpent said:


> Just a perfect weaver build please?
> I usually make Power treads,Ring of basiclus then preservernce later upgraded to Linken sphere,then I usually rush MKB.Does skull basher/Abslyal blade go good?



weaver build depends a lot on the enemy draft. 

boots > aquila > linkends or/& deso > tranquil or powerthreads > depends mkb or butter or heart


----------



## Piyush (Oct 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Just a perfect weaver build please?
> I usually make Power treads,Ring of basiclus then preservernce later upgraded to Linken sphere,then I usually rush MKB.Does skull basher/Abslyal blade go good?



Power treads, Medallion of courage if you dont wanna go for Deso , Linkin or BKB depending upon enemy draft, Radiance/ MKB, Heart if req.

And remember one thing, dont make skull basher for range heroes as the stun chance is 10% only.



Niilesh said:


> Due to blink+stun+attack+finger+hex+attack combo? or something else



Not only that you have better chance to initiate and save your allies instead of running all the way to them


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 14, 2013)

Items for Death Prophet? And how to use the ulti?(I mean to Initiate,to chase? what role is it suited to?)


----------



## Piyush (Oct 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Items for Death Prophet? And how to use the ulti?(I mean to Initiate,to chase? what role is it suited to?)


phase boots or arcane boots, core item bloodstone and heart
rest are situational imo
And use ulti either to take down tower or in team fight


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Just a perfect weaver build please?
> I usually make Power treads,Ring of basiclus then preservernce later upgraded to Linken sphere,then I usually rush MKB.Does skull basher/Abslyal blade go good?



your build is perfect just get ring of aquila before finishing linkens and when you finish linkens you will have unlimited sukuchi with 7 mana regen...next get MKB for damage and after this butterfly for evasion and damage...this will help you fight other carries in late game


----------



## nims11 (Oct 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Items for Death Prophet? And how to use the ulti?(I mean to Initiate,to chase? what role is it suited to?)



You don't need arcane. keep your 3rd one decently levelled and you will be fine. Get perseverence first for bloodstone to solve your mana problems. Get Phase, as it will be really important  in escaping/chasing. You may get a Force as well. use ulti as Piyush said. As soon as you are 6, try a quick tower takedown. krobs ulti is amazing, it goes through bkb as it is physical damage, so it is a great ulti for team fights.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 15, 2013)

Arcane boots will solve early games mana problem, Later it can be disassembled and built into Bloodstone. My personal preferred items after bloodstones are shadow blade,heart,rod of atos. Ulti and after that become invi.


----------



## Ramu56 (Oct 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Arcane boots will solve early games mana problem, Later it can be disassembled and built into Bloodstone. My personal preferred items after bloodstones are shadow blade,heart,rod of atos. Ulti and after that become invi.


My opinion is to get Boots Of Travel instead of shadow blade because of that huge movement speed.With BOT,the DP's movement speed will be around 450.Even SB cant catch you now.And,as you have Bloodstone,you cant get into fights very quickly with BOT.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2013)

I usually take phase boots + bloodstone
And guys,Assuming i am underfed and under-levelled in a game,what should i do?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I usually take phase boots + bloodstone
> And guys,Assuming i am underfed and under-levelled in a game,what should i do?



So,when your hp is low you'll waste atleast 1-2 lvl time by running to base.So on you trip back tp


----------



## Piyush (Oct 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I usually take phase boots + bloodstone
> And guys,Assuming i am underfed and under-levelled in a game,what should i do?



Cant say much about underlevelled scenario if its mid-late game already. But even if you are underfarmed, you can ask your support (or you can do it yourself) to stack neutral creep in your jungle so that you can take down all in one go, either by crypt swarm or by ulti. But I have rarely seen a DP who is underfarmed until and unless she is being ganked very much often.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 15, 2013)

played two games yesterday...lost both cause of one bad ally...how long will this go on?

@Piyush you have borderlands 2? i am planning to buy GOTY once it is available...we can play co op? i dont know how exactly the co op works in bl2...


----------



## Piyush (Oct 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> played two games yesterday...lost both cause of one bad ally...how long will this go on?
> 
> @Piyush you have borderlands 2? i am planning to buy GOTY once it is available...we can play co op? i dont know how exactly the co op works in bl2...



I finished B2 once in co-op with faun and Tkin, so not in hurry to play it again. If there is a nice sale on the Goty version, I'll get it then.
And co-op is enjoyable since you and your friends play different heroes together, sharing (grabbing asap) the loot, killing bosses  and stuff. 
There are many who have Goty right now, so do bump the B2 thread once to get into co-op mode.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I finished B2 once in co-op with faun and Tkin, so not in hurry to play it again. If there is a nice sale on the Goty version, I'll get it then.
> And co-op is enjoyable since you and your friends play different heroes together, sharing (grabbing asap) the loot, killing bosses  and stuff.
> There are many who have Goty right now, so do bump the B2 thread once to get into co-op mode.



the GOTY version with all the dlc's is available on flipkart for only Rs.499...really cheap  but it says coming soon so i think it will be available in coming days....when i get this i will ask in the bl2 thread for co op players...


----------



## Desmond (Oct 15, 2013)

C'mon guys, use the offtopic thread to discuss off topic stuff.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 15, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> C'mon guys, use the offtopic thread to discuss off topic stuff.



3 posts doesnt matter much


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 16, 2013)

There is no perfect build for any hero, it all depends on enemy picks .


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi guys, just started playing dota 2 recently( 2-3 days).
I've been playing with lycan/windrunner and I started as usual with drow.

any tips on playing with lycan? He's a pretty good pusher.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Hi guys, just started playing dota 2 recently( 2-3 days).
> I've been playing with lycan/windrunner and I started as usual with drow.
> 
> any tips on playing with lycan? He's a pretty good pusher.


Core items are:
Vlad 
power treads
BKB

Situational items:
Abyssal blade
Heart
Assault Cuirass
Necronomicon


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 16, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Hi guys, just started playing dota 2 recently( 2-3 days).
> I've been playing with lycan/windrunner and I started as usual with drow.
> 
> any tips on playing with lycan? He's a pretty good pusher.


and how do u play with lycan and his summons?
with selecting all(lycan and wolfs) or individually selecting units?
try individually to select the wolf and lycan 
and getting vlad is important and you can solo roshan with your wolves


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 16, 2013)

I normally select both wolves and lycan together.
Yes, I normally get vlad straight away, then go for BKB.
What's the use of necro? I did get it once, I got two minions or w/e their called didn't find them useful at all?

I normally get that thing, I don't remember the name, something of confidence, and solo roshan.
I try to pair up with an ally that can freeze/slow the enemy hero and shapeshift+wolves+howl(if mana is high) and kill instantly.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> I normally select both wolves and lycan together.
> Yes, I normally get vlad straight away, then go for BKB.
> What's the use of necro? I did get it once, I got two minions or w/e their called didn't find them useful at all?
> 
> ...



Necronomicon is really useful for a hero like you. 
Use it when you are about to take down tower. And when you use your ulti, your necro units also get bonus speed and dmg crits. Plus both of those units have certain abilities that may help you, like one of them gives true sight around 1000 radius, very useful to keep a check around you for enemy invi heroes and wards.


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Necronomicon is really useful for a hero like you.
> Use it when you are about to take down tower. And when you use your ulti, your necro units also get bonus speed and dmg crits. Plus both of those units have certain abilities that may help you, like one of them gives true sight around 1000 radius, very useful to keep a check around you for enemy invi heroes and wards.



Ohoh. Didn't know Necronomicons could do that. 
Next time definitely.

Also, what should I carry for health regen? My inventory normally is full of stuff such that I can't make room for healing salve etc, and everytime I go to base and come back, I miss the chance to level up 1 or 2.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Ohoh. Didn't know Necronomicons could do that.
> Next time definitely.
> 
> Also, what should I carry for health regen? My inventory normally is full of stuff such that I can't make room for healing salve etc, and everytime I go to base and come back, I miss the chance to level up 1 or 2.



when you have Vlad, you dont have to worry about heal, no?
Still, if you want, carry a salve or a TP scroll. Some guys prefer bottle


----------



## gamer.geek (Oct 16, 2013)

For starting with lycan, don't go for default build. Get a Ring of basilius along with 2 clarities so that you can have sufficient mana. I always go for this. If your team is allowing to jungle, then get morbid mask else get boots, but don't upgrade to power treads soon. Next try building Vlad's asap. And go for rosh with your team. Remember, you can't solo him easily like Ursa, u need your teams support to do that. 

I usually go for armlet of mordiggian fr the mana regen and its awesome active ability. 

Once you have all these, you can quite easily push towers down. 

Hope this helps. If u need more info, then ask here. Everyone will love helping.


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> when you have Vlad, you dont have to worry about heal, no?
> Still, if you want, carry a salve or a TP scroll. Some guys prefer bottle



Ah yes. Thanks. 



gamer.geek said:


> For starting with lycan, don't go for default build. Get a Ring of basilius along with 2 clarities so that you can have sufficient mana. I always go for this. If your team is allowing to jungle, then get morbid mask else get boots, but don't upgrade to power treads soon. Next try building Vlad's asap. And go for rosh with your team. Remember, you can't solo him easily like Ursa, u need your teams support to do that.
> 
> I usually go for armlet of mordiggian fr the mana regen and its awesome active ability.
> 
> ...



Yes, I do go for ring of basilius straight away, and often with clarity as mana is pretty important when playing with this hero. 
I don't really go jungling early, I tend to go later once wolves are lvl3/lvl4. I love irritating the enemy heros when they're trying to farm(using wolves) and constantly keep farming on my own. 
Also, I thought power treads were pretty useful for lycan? And yes, Vlad is always there in my inventory.

Moving on to other things.
What's the best thing to get for running speed? I feel a faster enemy has always been a bane for Lycan. Once I shapeshift yes, it gets pretty fast but otherwise when I chase a fleeing enemy I feel like lycan is VERY slow.

Also, 
I try to max out wolves, and feral impulse first. Howl next in preference, and then finally shapeshift. Is this a good way to go? My main priority mostly is taking down towers, if I don't pair up with an ally that can slow enemies in my favour.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 16, 2013)

AFAIK, u need lvl 3 Necronomicon to get truesight (on the warrior i think)


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 16, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> AFAIK, u need lvl 3 Necronomicon to get truesight (on the warrior i think)


i also remember exactly that


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 16, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Ah yes. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phase boots,Boots of Travel(+100 movement speed),MoM(+100 movement speed when activated)


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> AFAIK, u need lvl 3 Necronomicon to get truesight (on the warrior i think)





Niilesh said:


> i also remember exactly that


ok this thing I was not aware of. I thought the next levels were for attributes bonus only


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> ok this thing I was not aware of. I thought the next levels were for attributes bonus only


necronomicon aura at lvl 3:
true sight and bonus attack and movement speed


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 16, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Phase boots,Boots of Travel(+100 movement speed),MoM(+100 movement speed when activated)


Thanks! will try. 



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> necronomicon aura at lvl 3:
> true sight and bonus attack and movement speed



Thanks.
Uhm, how does it level up? I remember reading ingame that the necronomicon levels up along with the hero.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 16, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Thanks! will try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to buy the lvl 2/3/4/5 version from the store.same as Dagon.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 16, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Thanks! will try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



buy the recipe again



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Phase boots,Boots of Travel(+100 movement speed),MoM(+100 movement speed when activated)



30% movement speed + 100 attack speed + 40% extra damage received when activated if i remember correctly


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> buy the recipe again
> 
> 
> 
> 30% movement speed + 100 attack speed + 40% extra damage received when activated if i remember correctly



extra damage is dealt to the MoM holder


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 16, 2013)

Getting owned :C
Friends telling me it's normal during beginner stages..
Every match I come up against some skilled Invoker/SpiritBr :S

I won one though 
*i.imgur.com/4ZABZcF.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Getting owned :C
> Friends telling me it's normal during beginner stages..
> Every match I come up against some skilled Invoker/SpiritBr :S
> 
> ...



Opponents looks sad, except Riki.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 16, 2013)

I think that Doom deleted his dota after this match.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> extra damage is dealt to the MoM holder


That's what i meant 



Gtb93 said:


> Getting owned :C
> Friends telling me it's normal during beginner stages..
> Every match I come up against some skilled Invoker/SpiritBr :S
> 
> ...



practice against Hard bots and you will be able to compete


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> That's what i meant



Oh my bad, didnt read that "received" word 

-----------------------------------------------------------
Anyways, 8 match winning streak came to an end (which is hard to come by while playing in incomplete parties), thanks to the gay heroes riki-SB combo from enemy team and some good support, initiation by Timbersaw and Shaman.
Our Bh was having lag or so he said, and I lagged 2 times in crucial team fight ( I wonder if its a steam. Dota issue or my laptop just do it during such events).


----------



## rapusa (Oct 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Our Bh was having lag or so he said, and I lagged 2 times in *crucial team fight* ( I wonder if its a steam. Dota issue or my laptop just do it during such events).


Most of time its your system or network connection. Happens a lot to me when game is crowded when all players come together at one location . which is usually team fight or ganks in dota 2.Try lowering graphics setting, this can help if your system causing this.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 17, 2013)

plis halp!!
i  want to play dota 2, i downloaded almost all the game, then when i opened steam to resume the download, it says 401 mb downloaded out of 4.1 GB!! i checked the steam library folder, it is 6.94 GB filled, only with dota 2. please help me i dont ewant to download again...


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> plis halp!!
> i  want to play dota 2, i downloaded almost all the game, then when i opened steam to resume the download, it says 401 mb downloaded out of 4.1 GB!! i checked the steam library folder, it is 6.94 GB filled, only with dota 2. please help me i dont ewant to download again...



I had the same problem,Dota 2 kept starting from beginning :/ the only way is to keep your computer running straight for 8-10 hours still the game gets downloaded


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 17, 2013)

Tips for Brood mother?
The only thing she is good is for pushing towers i think
I barely get 1 or 2 kills in a match
btw i use
threads+orchid+SnY is it good?



Sarath said:


> I think that Doom deleted his dota after this match.



Ha! that Doom is nothing compared to me!



Spoiler



In my first match i was playing as CK and fed the whole game 
my score was 0 19 0


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Tips for Brood mother?
> The only thing she is good is for pushing towers i think
> I barely get 1 or 2 kills in a match
> btw i use
> ...



Try to get as many spider you can. Last hit creeps with your first skill. Fight in the web.

Item builds are soul release,treads/phaseboots,orchid,vlad,bkb/butterfly


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I had the same problem,Dota 2 kept starting from beginning :/ the only way is to keep your computer running straight for 8-10 hours still the game gets downloaded


aww man  my speed is too ow for that...


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 17, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> aww man  my speed is too ow for that...



if any of your friend has downloaded Dota 2, take its backup and restore it on your PC...


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 17, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> aww man  my speed is too ow for that...



where are you from?


----------



## rapusa (Oct 17, 2013)

I am upgrading my system and I will be using 64 bit OS.
Currently I have 32bit XP and ubuntu with Dota 2 installed on both . Can I use backup from steam to be used on 64 bit OS window7/8 and other linux ?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2013)

rapusa said:


> I am upgrading my system and I will be using 64 bit OS.
> Currently I have 32bit XP and ubuntu with Dota 2 installed on both . Can I use backup from steam to be used on 64 bit OS window7/8 and other linux ?



Not sure. Nims can help you here


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2013)

rapusa said:


> I am upgrading my system and I will be using 64 bit OS.
> Currently I have 32bit XP and ubuntu with Dota 2 installed on both . Can I use backup from steam to be used on 64 bit OS window7/8 and other linux ?



I don't think you can use windows backup on Linux as there are separate binaries for both. Besides, the dota 2 binaries are already 32bit and it shouldn't matter whether you use it on a x86 machine or x64.

PS: Windows XP is reaching end of life by the end of this year. You should consider upgrading.


----------



## rapusa (Oct 17, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't think you can use windows backup on Linux as there are separate binaries for both. Besides, the dota 2 binaries are already 32bit and it shouldn't matter whether you use it on a x86 machine or x64.
> 
> PS: Windows XP is reaching end of life by the end of this year. *You should consider upgrading*.


I am not trying to use windows backup in linux but  32 bit XP back up into 64bit windows 7/8 and ubuntu backup in other 64bit linux.
and ..


rapusa said:


> *I am upgrading my system* and I will be using 64 bit OS.
> Currently I have 32bit XP and ubuntu with Dota 2 installed on both . Can I use backup from steam to be used on 64 bit OS window7/8 and other linux ?


window XP was good enough for dual core but now I will be using i5 with 64 bit window 7/8 .


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 17, 2013)

Take backup of dota 2 only(or individual games). Do not copy pasta entire steam folder and run steam directly.

Install steam and then paste the dota 2 folder in steamapp/common folder.


----------



## rapusa (Oct 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Take backup of dota 2 only(or individual games). Do not copy pasta entire steam folder and run steam directly.
> 
> Install steam and then paste the dota 2 folder in steamapp/common folder.


Thanks 
So backup of 32bit OS will work in 64 bit OS ?


----------



## nims11 (Oct 18, 2013)

6.79 Update Notes
Seriously wtf changes!


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

> When buying back, 25% of the remaining respawn time will be added to your next death



Say whaaaat!?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 18, 2013)

nims11 said:


> 6.79 Update Notes
> Seriously wtf changes!



as i said "pudge can use Blink dagger"


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

> Axe
> - Berserker's Call AoE increased from 275 to 300
> - Battle Hunger duration reduced from 10/13/16/19 to 10/12/14/16
> - Battle Hunger damage reduced from 15/21/27/33 to 15/20/25/30
> ...


Axe Approves


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't think you can use windows backup on Linux as there are separate binaries for both. Besides, the dota 2 binaries are already 32bit and it shouldn't matter whether you use it on a x86 machine or x64.
> 
> PS: Windows XP is reaching end of life by the end of this year. You should consider upgrading.



The linux backup works perfectly fine in Windows steam.
Thats what I do, download the bigger updates in office on my Linux machine and take it back home on my HDD


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2013)

These I dont like:

* Day/Night length decreased from 6 to 4 minutes (RIP  NS  )
*When buying back, 25% of the remaining respawn time will be added to your next death
* Random Gold bonus reduced by 50

- Culling Blade threshold reduced from 300/450/625 to 250/350/450 
- Test of Faith teleport is now dispellable
- Vacuum cooldown increased from 24 to 28
- Rage cooldown increased from 17 to 19
- Spirit Lance is now dodgeable
- Bottle Gold cost increased from 600 to 650


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 18, 2013)

Clinkz
Searing Arrows:
Damage increased from 20/30/40/50 to 30/40/50/60 
Manacost increased from 8 to 10
No longer blocked by magic immunity


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2013)

WTF Update bloodseeker sucks now


----------



## nims11 (Oct 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> WTF Update bloodseeker sucks now


I don't think so! Global stackable Thirst with 50% health from lvl1!


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2013)

^Bonus movement speed reduced.
And why did they reduce movement speed of all boots?And increased DONKEYS movement speed?That means flying donkey is useless,speed will be the same


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 18, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Clinkz
> Searing Arrows:
> Damage increased from 20/30/40/50 to 30/40/50/60
> Manacost increased from 8 to 10
> No longer blocked by magic immunity



Third one is a big buff for Clinkz especially against LS in early game....you must be happy


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 18, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> Third one is a big buff for Clinkz especially against LS in early game....you must be happy



actually "I am on FIRE" this greatly a nerf to early magic immune heroes such as omni ,naix and juggy..
with clinkz- 247 matches ,56.68% wins, and 4.33 KDA ratio  
anyone wanna join with me


----------



## rapusa (Oct 18, 2013)

Nerfed Abaddon and OD 
New tranquil Boots seems good though 


anaklusmos said:


> The linux backup works perfectly fine in Windows steam.
> Thats what I do, download the bigger updates in office on my Linux machine and take it back home on my HDD


I don't have to update in both OS separately now


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

This match was full of  
Also the longest match in the history of TDF dota 2
*i.imgur.com/ydaUm9Q.jpg

Pudge was behaving like such a ch*tiya


----------



## Sarath (Oct 18, 2013)

The new patch completely changes the game. I think bloodseeker will be picked every game now.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2013)

Sarath said:


> The new patch completely changes the game. I think bloodseeker will be picked every game now.



If I let them PICK


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 18, 2013)

**Random Gold bonus reduced by 50
*Evasion now stacks diminishingly
*The following abilities no longer automatically ignore backswing time by default: Rupture, Malefice, Venomous Gale, Stifling Dagger, Flamebreak, Wave of Terror, Shadow Word and Power Cogs*
Didn't understand the above 

*Flying Courier
- Cannot be purchased until 3 minutes after creeps spawn
*
why?  

*
*Can no longer orb-attack while attack restricted (such as Ethereal or Frostbite)*
didn't know that, could have owned heroes like juggernaut 

**Lion
- Hex duration increased from 1.75/2.5/3.25/4 to 2.5/3/3.5/4
*doesn't that look OP for a lv1 skill?

**Poison Attack cooldown reduced from 4/3/0/0 to 0*
**Reworked Tranquil Boots*
nice


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 18, 2013)

> Pudge can now use Blink Dagger
> Invoke Max Spells rescaled from 1/2/2/2 to 2



these two changes are enough for me...time to own with pudge + blink dagger


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

Did you guys read this :



> Bloodseeker
> - Base movement speed reduced from 305 to 300
> - *Thirst is now global instead of 6000 range*
> - *Thirst bonus now stacks for each unit that is low HP*
> ...


----------



## nims11 (Oct 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^Bonus movement speed reduced.
> And why did they reduce movement speed of all boots?And increased DONKEYS movement speed?That means flying donkey is useless,speed will be the same



Flying goes through all terrains, donkey doesn't. BS bonus mvmnt speed reduced, but it is stackable, global, and is 50%, and provides bonus damage, so I just think it is an overall improvement.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

Also, no movespeed cap when thirst is active. That means your movespeed can go above the default 522 cap for other heroes.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2013)

Sarath said:


> The new patch completely changes the game. I think bloodseeker will be picked every game now.


Well tbh, I accept some imba changes made in this one. People will be forced to follow "stick and play" rule now.



Niilesh said:


> **Random Gold bonus reduced by 50
> *Evasion now stacks diminishingly
> *The following abilities no longer automatically ignore backswing time by default: Rupture, Malefice, Venomous Gale, Stifling Dagger, Flamebreak, Wave of Terror, Shadow Word and Power Cogs*
> Didn't understand the above
> ...



1. same here
2. as per update
3. ...
4. Yea, OP


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 18, 2013)

I wanted to support with lion in this match 

*i.imgur.com/JvvyngW.jpg

as you can see drow was noob and also took the mid but anyway we won


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Also, no movespeed cap when thirst is active. That means your movespeed can go above the default 522 cap for other heroes.



5 heroes below 50% health, MOM(Active),Drums(Active),SNY, Shadow Blade(Active),EUL = 1412 movespeed.

*i.imgur.com/YMuN2hO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JV65kZ5.jpg


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> 5 heroes below 50% health, MOM(Active),Drums(Active),SNY, Shadow Blade(Active),EUL = 1520 movespeed.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/YMuN2hO.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 18, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> these two changes are enough for me...time to own with pudge + blink dagger



haha, new combo will be blink+dismember+hook


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> 5 heroes below 50% health, MOM(Active),Drums(Active),SNY, Shadow Blade(Active),EUL = 1412 movespeed.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/YMuN2hO.jpg
> 
> *i.imgur.com/JV65kZ5.jpg



***** please.

1817 movespeed :

[YOUTUBE]JCq-k3BBn68[/YOUTUBE]

Related :

*fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/291/1/6/buffed_bloodseeker_by_tbsdota-d6qvp04.png


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Did you guys read this :



Saw a video today on dota cinema, where bloodseeker runs as fast as a ferrari. 
With some 5-10 heroes on low blood (test client) and blood seeker having MOM and drums activated.... It was really insane speed.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Saw a video today on dota cinema, where bloodseeker runs as fast as a ferrari.
> With some 5-10 heroes on low blood (test client) and blood seeker having MOM and drums activated.... It was really insane speed.



You mean this? : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155817-dota-2-a-86.html#post2019684


----------



## nims11 (Oct 18, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> *Evasion now stacks diminishingly*


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2013)

what the hell ^^


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 18, 2013)

Why no one is hyper about my fav hero "Riki"? he can use spell,use items without breaking invisibility. 

Sniper Bonus range increased. Now no one can see him.

This patch is for pub stompers.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 18, 2013)

they are gonna regret this decision....
that happens when PA built same build as above? O.O


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Why no one is hyper about my fav hero "Riki"? *he can use spell,use items without breaking invisibility*.
> 
> Sniper Bonus range increased. Now no one can see him.
> 
> This patch is for pub stompers.



*Uninstalls dota 2*

A crudely made photo(i dont have photoshop.)
*i.imgur.com/rIW9uOK.png


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 18, 2013)

^^Now diagon riki.. turely stealth assasin

Cant view pics or videos, restriced in office due to security reasons..


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 18, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Spoiler


 they are really trolling us with this update
4 butterfly + BKB + boots = gg


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> ^^Now diagon riki.. turely stealth assasin
> 
> Cant view pics or videos, restriced in office due to security reasons..



What are you doing so late in your office 



arijitsinha said:


> Why no one is hyper *about my fav hero "Riki*"? he can use spell,use items without breaking invisibility.
> 
> Sniper Bonus range increased. Now no one can see him.
> 
> This patch is for pub stompers.



And I always thought you were a pro


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> And I always thought you were a pro



Yes I am, any doubt/objection/confusion/debate?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yes I am, any doubt/objection/confusion/debate?



Knight of the Told Republic


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Knight of the Told Republic



What is that??

BTW I am tempted to play Riki now.. with Arcane boots,Ethereal,Dagon lvl 5.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Why no one is hyper about my fav hero "Riki"? he can use spell,use items without breaking invisibility.



What!!??

Son of a *****, how are you going to counter him then? Everyone will have to keep warding and/or carry gem as soon as possible.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 18, 2013)

Did you guys miss the slark one? True sight doesnt work on his invis anymore.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> What are you doing so late in your office



Everyone else take leave on friday and go to their hometown.. so have to cover them  

BTW.. just caught the tail end of match between navi and eg.. what a match!!!!
It was so close till the end..


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 18, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Did you guys miss the slark one? True sight doesnt work on his invis anymore.



No we did not miss, we just letting you to point out some changes..


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> What is that??
> 
> BTW I am tempted to play Riki now.. with Arcane boots,Ethereal,Dagon lvl 5.



Vaha tak farm b to karna padega


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

Icefrog is redefining the game.


----------



## gamer.geek (Oct 18, 2013)

They are making more and more crappy now. Btw Today, I got an update of just 22MB. I didn't got any of the above mentioned changes in it. Any ideas?

PS.    Please add my name to that dota players document. My steam ID = maxgenius

Forum  ID  = gamer.geek

Real Name =  Mayank Sharma

dotabuff link = DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - !|!

Hope Sarath will update it.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 19, 2013)

Today was not a good day. Lost my 8-win streak and now I'm on a 5-lose streak. Lost every match today.


----------



## rapusa (Oct 19, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Today was not a good day. Lost my 8-win streak and now I'm on a 5-lose streak. Lost every match today.


Welcome to Dota 2 !!


----------



## nims11 (Oct 19, 2013)

MKB will become *must* against PA


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2013)

If Riki cannot lose visibility while casting or using items, then he can counter PA as well as Blur won't trigger when invi enemies are around.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

We should boycott dota 2 lol
This riki thing is too f**king much
Also,They made all these carries OP
But did not change anything in BH


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2013)

Like I said above, it'll help everyone to play like  a team now. We'll be forced to do warding, counter warding, ganking and all the stuff that we see in competitive scenarios. 
So what I'm curious about is how many will leave dota since not all can always play in party. As for me, as long as valve dont introduce cosmetics giving bonus, I'll keep playing.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2013)

Purge discusses the 6.79 update, covering possible new gameplay ideas for given buffs/nerfs

[YOUTUBE]9f3DXy1vK34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *Like I said above, it'll help everyone to play like  a team now. We'll be forced to do warding, counter warding, ganking and all the stuff that we see in competitive scenarios. *
> So what I'm curious about is how many will leave dota since not all can always play in party. As for me, as long as valve dont introduce cosmetics giving bonus, I'll keep playing.



You seriously expect all that in a pub game?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> You seriously expect all that in a pub game?



How many of hrs did you spend in dota till now?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> How many of hrs did you spend in dota till now?



*checks steam*
360 Hrs.
Wait.You mean as you Level Up pub matches dont have noobs who 
1)Afk
2)DC
3) 2 mid
4)Russian
5)Forever Jungle


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *checks steam*
> 360 Hrs.
> Wait.You mean as you Level Up pub matches dont have noobs who
> 1)Afk
> ...



Sorta ya, I just wanted to check how much time have you spent in dota playing. And regarding that stuff I posted above, I've seen it plaenty of times in pub games whenever I play with Sarath or Ghouse in my 1525 hrs

Also, leveling up alone doesnt help in removing noobs from party. If you see Ghouse or sarath records, they have less level than me *but* more win records. So they get better teams/enemies most of the time afaik.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> They are making more and more crappy now. Btw Today, I got an update of just 22MB. I didn't got any of the above mentioned changes in it. Any ideas?
> 
> PS.    Please add my name to that dota players document. My steam ID = maxgenius
> 
> ...



Enter it in the list > *docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArXEX7L5lfx1dDl2Z3RrTi01bkJyZFdnRUxhU1RZcXc#gid=0

-------------------------------------------------------

I'm glad riki has been OPed. Now people will be warding more instead of just dying at random places on riki. 

But I feel we will see a lot of riki dagon play


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Sorta ya, I just wanted to check how much time have you spent in dota playing. And regarding that stuff I posted above, I've seen it plaenty of times in pub games whenever I play with Sarath or Ghouse in my 1525 hrs
> 
> Also, leveling up alone doesnt help in removing noobs from party. If you see Ghouse or sarath records, they have less level than me *but* more win records. So they get better teams/enemies most of the time afaik.



Agree, now I think Win rate also doesnot matter. ghouse have less winrate than us, but some of his matches are in High Bracket, where we have none till date.  Getting in high bracket is really tough. I have also experienced a good teamplay when I play with them.

if you are wandering what is high bracket..

DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 316720712, check the Skill Bracket.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

As long as we have Gondar & Slardar we dont need to worry about that sneaky,purple runt

My mouse died


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2013)

I think the matchmaking is such that it tries to keep your win rate at 50% or close to it. 

I used to play with Desmond and Arijit a lot last year, also Dr.X and Red X (their friends) who were good at the game so I was winning well back then. 

Your chances of winning are higher when played in a party. Its very tough to depend on strangers otherwise.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

I have to learn to play slardar.99% of the time the enemy team takes Noobki and/or drow in a pub game


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2013)

^ Your favorite Clinks just got buffed big time.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 19, 2013)

Lost 10 matches in a row. YAY!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Lost 10 matches in a row. YAY!



you can try party games wit shawnzer rapusa and all

since their level be syncing with yours, so you'll have better games. Also, are you in LPQ?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2013)

So what about TDF Sunday lobby ?


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 19, 2013)

^ I can join if you guys are okay with a noob joining (playtime - 100 hrs)


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2013)

Sarath said:


> So what about TDF Sunday lobby ?



Will try to be there after 2 pm, since before that I have to clean house, clean desktop, help mom in making a ppt and some other chores.



Niilesh said:


> ^ I can join if you guys are okay with a noob joining (playtime - 100 hrs)


there's no restriction to people of any sort, feel free to join


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 19, 2013)

Had a kill streak of *23* with viper in this game! 
DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 350770544



Piyush said:


> there's no restriction to people of any sort, feel free to join


----------



## sygeek (Oct 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> you can try party games wit shawnzer rapusa and all
> 
> since their level be syncing with yours, so you'll have better games. Also, are you in LPQ?


Not anymore, I was winning while I was in LPQ. But after that, I have not won a single game.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 19, 2013)

I tried mirana pretty good hero.
My Arrow killed heros around 3-4 times xD


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *checks steam*
> 360 Hrs.
> Wait.You mean as you Level Up pub matches dont have noobs who
> 1)Afk
> ...



amazing man u are way ahead of me if i remember correctly you started after me playing dota now u have surpassed me both in lvl and playing hours i guess i shouldn't have take that 2 months break............


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 20, 2013)

And I m gettin good players like rubick who carry the game with items like bloodstone sheepstick and much more skills  when I play alone only


----------



## theserpent (Oct 20, 2013)

Yesterday we had a huskar,Who went mid and HAD NO CORE items at all he never jumped also


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 20, 2013)

what about team match  this sunday?
we try one or two matches and after we can vote either team or lobby?
mine for Team so that it *TDF gamers* can play with for *honour glory brave* etc.,
actually it improves our gameplay by tri laning and in so many terms


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Not anymore, I was winning while I was in LPQ. But after that, I have not won a single game.



give me your steam id.We can play together


----------



## gamer.geek (Oct 20, 2013)

Guys, Can anyone Suggest me some good builds for Tinker. Thinking of playing him cuz of his Ulti's synergy with Boots of Travel.Please.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> Guys, Can anyone Suggest me some good builds for Tinker. Thinking of playing him cuz of his Ulti's synergy with Boots of Travel.Please.



Core:
bottle 
soul ring 
boots of travel
dagon maxed out

Situational:
Blink dagger
Scythe of vyse
Orchid
Bloodstone
Necronomicon


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 20, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Core:
> bottle
> soul ring
> boots of travel
> ...



With tinker one must be rushing to boots of travel asap. So before BoT only get either a bootle or a soul ring [Not both] along with a few branches

Now if your team needs a disabler more than a nuker go for point A or else go for point B

A] After getting Bottle + BoT + Soulring , If you are getting enough farm rush to Scythe Of Vyse or else make Euls Sceptre of Divinity [not sure if this is dota2 or dota1 name but this is the item which gives u cyclone]

B] Get Dagon level 1 asap. [Maxing out dagon will not help so much because you will eventually run out of mana]. After getting Dagon go to Point A.

NOw get a dagger
So build uptil now in order:
Bottle 
BoT
Soul Ring
Euls Sceptre/Scythe of Vyse/Dagon
Dagon        /Dagon            /Scythe Of Vyse
Vyse         / Blink              / Blink


Sell your soul ring if u need space


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 21, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> Guys, Can anyone Suggest me some good builds for Tinker. Thinking of playing him cuz of his Ulti's synergy with Boots of Travel.Please.



You are mostly killed by Spirit Breaker so after BoT and try to build Linken sphere..


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 21, 2013)

Was thinking about the changes of 6.79... How about the team of bloodseeker, zeus, specter, natures prophet and wisp?

I think zues, blood and prohet would own even without the rest... add to that refresher from zues..


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2013)

and what about ref from both of them ?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow.. that would be


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 21, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Was thinking about the changes of 6.79... How about the team of bloodseeker, zeus, specter, natures prophet and wisp?
> 
> I think zues, blood and prohet would own even without the rest... add to that refresher from zues..



add refresher and agaha to both Nature and Zeus


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 21, 2013)

Who will KS?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 21, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Who will KS?



Spectre ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 21, 2013)

Zeus is so easy to KS


----------



## sygeek (Oct 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> give me your steam id.We can play together


added ya, I'm FusionX.

6.79 update is here!


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 22, 2013)

which is the most powerful(over powered) hero in dota 2?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 22, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> which is the most powerful(over powered) hero in dota 2?



TBH, if you can play.. then all of them.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 22, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> which is the most powerful(over powered) hero in dota 2?


bara, and ursa.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 22, 2013)

sygeek said:


> bara, and ursa.



i  can easily kill them with *My Clinkz*
Download the update for Dota 2 ASAP
I need a void Build and how to play with him like hard carry
sometimes i get rampage with him but without support he is just a dummy
Suggest me


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> which is the most powerful(over powered) hero in dota 2?



Any hero can be,Maybe If you are a pro at say elder titan you might "GOD LIKE" with that hero, and I may think wow elder is a amazing hero,and when I play it I might find it very tough.
It just depends on YOU.  There's no power hero as such.
But,Anyway heros with Op ulti's BS,Huskar


----------



## gamer.geek (Oct 22, 2013)

WTF 


Phantom Assassin
*- Stifling Dagger shares the same crit chance/factor as Coup de Grace
*- Stifling Dagger is now dodgeable
- Stifling Dagger damage rescaled from 50/100/150/200 to 60/100/140/180


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 22, 2013)

How is Logitech G300 for Dota 2?


----------



## nims11 (Oct 22, 2013)

sygeek said:


> bara, and ursa.



Halberd for both of them  Ursa can easily be countered with safe initial play and sensible picks. Thus you won't see much ursa in team games. Also, Bara got nerfed in this update.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> How is Logitech G300 for Dota 2?



Anything is good for dota2   [ 5 years of exp ]


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 22, 2013)

Axe is good after this update
That ultimate never got into cd whenever I use to finish the enemies, if failed ulti goes to cd
Only con is kill threshold is very low


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 22, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> which is the most powerful(over powered) hero in dota 2?



currently from my view od , slark and undying


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 22, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Axe is good after this update
> That ultimate never got into cd whenever I use to finish the enemies, if failed ulti goes to cd
> Only con is kill threshold is very low



How about zues ultis during teamfight  and axes goes around ultiing everyone 



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> add refresher and agaha to both Nature and Zeus



Then add silencer with agh... with level 4 curse of silence...

All three sit in fountain and keep spamming the ultis...


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 22, 2013)

This update would take time to settle in my fingers. even tranquil boots are now passive. the game is far more aggressive now


----------



## gamer.geek (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone knows how to play AM? Seriously its even harder to farm with AM as compared to void. 

He is just too much squishy. 

Please suggest me tips fr playing am.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 22, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> Does anyone knows how to play AM? Seriously its even harder to farm with AM as compared to void.
> 
> He is just too much squishy.
> 
> Please suggest me tips fr playing am.



Get poor mans sheild, put first point into blink... Max 3rd skill first and always Hug tower or do creep pull..


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> Does anyone knows how to play AM? Seriously its even harder to farm with AM as compared to void.
> 
> He is just too much squishy.
> 
> Please suggest me tips fr playing am.



Once your level 2 or 3 start blink jungling, rush preservence then upgrade to bfurry


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 23, 2013)

in terms of power I would say Invoker is the most powerfull but you need master level skill


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2013)

^ Yup,An pro Invoker can easily kill running away hero's  can also be called ks


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2013)

Invoker by far is the most complex and powerful hero if mastered. I've rarely seen a player using all of his skill effectively. Many of the invoker players rarely use Wex spells.


----------



## gamer.geek (Oct 23, 2013)

^Yea. And seriously, I have never played invoker before. His skills are too much complex for a player to learn. You have to learn all those 8 (I think its 8 or 9) invoke spells which is a PITA. 

He's one of those sexiest  heroes  of Dota who if fallen in a right hand can devastate the enemy team with his range of skills.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Invoker by far is the most complex and powerful hero if mastered. I've rarely seen a player using all of his skill effectively. Many of the invoker players rarely use Wex spells.



wex invoker is a support invoker and most of the people don't like playing support so everybody plays Exort invoker and imo exort invoker is more fun to play

i have seen some players maxing out wex and getting damage items like deso, daedalus etc but they fail 90% of the time


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> wex invoker is a support invoker and most of the people don't like playing support so everybody plays Exort invoker and imo exort invoker is more fun to play
> 
> i have seen some players maxing out wex and getting damage items like deso, daedalus etc but they fail 90% of the time



Hahaha daedelus deso


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 24, 2013)

May god give me Power to Land my Torrent ,Ships ,Thunderwrath on players those didnt played with me on sunday and last night and playing other games 
Need a Void Build


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> May god give me Power to Land my Torrent ,Ships ,Thunderwrath on players those didnt played with me on sunday and last night and playing other games
> Need a Void Build


Will come back to Dota after a while. I'm at that particular point that losing some more games will make me uninstall it for sure. Thats why playing BL2 right now 

Void build
Mask of madness and simple boots
Hyperstone and power treads
Mjollnir  OR AC  and Crystalys->Daedelus

Some people make BKB too just in case thee are many disablers
And make battle fury only if you can land your chrono on at least 3 heroes.

Also choose either Midas or Bf, not both


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2013)

For Void :

Boots, Mom, BF, Cryst/Daed.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 24, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> May god give me Power to Land my Torrent ,Ships ,Thunderwrath on players those didnt played with me on sunday and last night and playing other games
> Need a Void Build



get treads, mom, daedalus, mkb...you can kill 1-2 heroes in your ulti if you get daedalus after mom and hit some crits...get BF if your lane is tough and you are not getting enough farm...


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 24, 2013)

*Need Tips/Guide on escaping tricks*. I got impressed by a player today, he/she used fog and force staff quite well...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 24, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> *Need Tips/Guide on escaping tricks*. I got impressed by a player today, he/she used fog and force staff quite well...



well the greatest tip is to have good pings...........

everything else is like common like using trees and map terran..... phase boots, shadow blade, force staff etc....


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 24, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> *Need Tips/Guide on escaping tricks*. I got impressed by a player today, he/she used fog and force staff quite well...



its called juking
try to search that in youtube visit DC and more channel...


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 24, 2013)

While searching for Videos got this - 
Never go full Agility - YouTube 

and hexor performing some nice trick hits - Dota 2 Weekly - The Art of Juking - Ep. 1 - YouTube


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey guys, add me too if you may. 

*steamcommunity.com/id/sabre23/


----------



## nims11 (Oct 25, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> *Need Tips/Guide on escaping tricks*. I got impressed by a player today, he/she used fog and force staff quite well...



Vision from high ground is more than vision from lower ground


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 25, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Vision from high ground is more than vision from lower ground


that statement is a little misleading, it should be one cannot see through higher ground than his and can see lower ground


----------



## nims11 (Oct 25, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> that statement is a little misleading, it should be one cannot see through higher ground than his and can see lower ground



ah sry!


----------



## sygeek (Oct 25, 2013)

How can I farm as any carry when I'm constanly being stomped, even while jungling and am underfarmed? Like, I'm at a point where it's useless to go against any hero because I'll surely die.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Oct 26, 2013)

On the low ground a ranged unit attacking up the high ground has a 25% miss chance on attacks.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Clinkz – Bone Fletcher Guide by Blood and Beyond*

	Bone is an agility type hero who excels in mid and late game with some good items
*Strafe* : grants 100 Bonus Attack speed for 4/6/8/10 seconds. 
*Searing arrows* :  gives 30/40/50/60 extra damage that goes through BKB
*Skeleton walk* :  gives bonus MS for 20/25/30/35 seconds. With power treads and maxed out 	3rd skill gives 511 MS.
*Death Pact* : Consume a non hero unit which health is converted to Damage and Health
	Try this on one Big HP unit to see the difference
	Ex : Neutral Camps Boss : Hell satyr, Centaur , Troll .
*How to play Clinkz*
Two ways to play Clinkz : max  2nd skill always to last hits
Strafe Build: To take down Towers ASAP 
Skeleton walk : To gank enemy heroes and GTFO of that area.
Starting Items : Tango and Wraith Band
Try to get mid or any safe lane until you get Orchid in 13-18 mins
With searing arrows you can easily get Last hits
Max 2nd skill so at level  7th the Clinkz Build should be  1-4-1-1
The Item Build Should be: 
Tango, Wraith band
Ring of Aquila , Power Treads
Orchid
Daedalus / Monkey King Bar / Black King Bar
Orchid only silences the target and they can use the items such as Force staff , Shadow blade
To escape from Bone
 After Orchid Clinkz is a ganker and you can sell Ring of Aquila and you never have to worry about mana and mana regen.
Clinkz is not a initiator so Hide in the forest and until a tanker initiates.
When you start to attack a unit ,the MS will be 350 so enemies can outrun you easily so again cast Skeleton walk and try to go ahead of them and kill them.
If they get blademail, try to farm scythe of wise and disable them and kill them
*How to play against Clinkz*
These are some of the heroes i encountered and i had a hard time
Outworld Devourer , Silencer  -  He makes Clinkz out of mana in early games and mocks his farm.
Bounty Hunter , Slardar -  They make you visible
Kunkka - His 2nd AOE TideBringer also makes your lane so hard
And hell yeah Spirit breaker charge makes you stunned and he can ulti and kill you in seconds 
Avoid Nukers in you lane.
*How to Counter those heroes*
Silencer or OD or Kunkka - try to Hug the tower and farm safe
BH or Slardar – Wait for them to show up ,and cast orchid on them and kill them	 
When bara is attacking, try to Death pact a creep and get hp and juke him into the forest
My last game with Clinkz even against OD in mid lane: 37 min game
*imageshack.com/scaled/1024x768/33/7c70.jpg
*To Mods* : _Please Mark this post  and make a link in first page to access this guide_


----------



## sygeek (Oct 27, 2013)

Can I trade anything in my inventory for the Clergy Ascetic Set?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Can I trade anything in my inventory for the Clergy Ascetic Set?



The current value of this set is 4K. you should wait a bit and when it reaches 2.5K - 3K, then you can trade your 3 rares for it


----------



## sygeek (Oct 27, 2013)

Piyush said:


> The current value of this set is 4K. you should wait a bit and when it reaches 2.5K - 3K, then you can trade your 3 rares for it


Ah, okay. So, one rare equals 1k?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Ah, okay. So, one rare equals 1k?



Depend on the rare. You will find 7 rares to make 1 key and sometimes 3 key for 1 rare.
Depends on items and all.
Search Dota2lounge


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 27, 2013)

1K refers to 1 Key , not 1 thousand rupees. One fellow digitian got a mini heart attack when i told certain price in keys, assuming it in thousand rs.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Sarath (Oct 27, 2013)

Went to d2lounge 

Clicked on the first profile > Dota 2 Lounge - Trade 44995782

Went to his steam profile > Steam Community :: Cool

Found Arijits rep on his profile.  Arijit is everywhere...


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Went to d2lounge
> 
> Clicked on the first profile > Dota 2 Lounge - Trade 44995782
> 
> ...



hahaha


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 27, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Went to d2lounge
> 
> Clicked on the first profile > Dota 2 Lounge - Trade 44995782
> 
> ...



;    )


----------



## sygeek (Oct 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> 1K refers to 1 Key , not 1 thousand rupees. One fellow digitian got a mini heart attack when i told certain price in keys, assuming it in thousand rs.


oh i know that lol


----------



## Sarath (Oct 28, 2013)

sygeek said:


> oh i know that lol



I didn't and it was really confusing.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 28, 2013)

This guy wants me to trade my Teeth of the Eternal Light, Storm-Stealer's Whip and Sparrowhawk Cape for 4 rares and 10 common (the first 4 rares from his inventory - Steam Community :: s4D|<i||Er :: Item Inventory).


----------



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2013)

Courier air raid.



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/iSRBcJtdLyQxr.gif


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 28, 2013)

sygeek said:


> This guy wants me to trade my Teeth of the Eternal Light, Storm-Stealer's Whip and Sparrowhawk Cape for 4 rares and 10 common (the first 4 rares from his inventory - Steam Community :: s4D|<i||Er :: Item Inventory).



Ha ha.. Dont do that. The 4 rares he is offerring are junk/trash/random rares. you can get 4 rares easily with just only Eternal Light. All your rares values are 4-6 junk rares.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 28, 2013)

sygeek said:


> This guy wants me to trade my Teeth of the Eternal Light, Storm-Stealer's Whip and Sparrowhawk Cape for 4 rares and 10 common (the first 4 rares from his inventory - Steam Community :: s4D|<i||Er :: Item Inventory).



You can get like 12 rares for your 3 rares. Dont take that offer


----------



## sygeek (Oct 28, 2013)

Piyush said:


> You can get like 12 rares for your 3 rares. Dont take that offer


How do i know if a rare is junk or not?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 28, 2013)

sygeek said:


> How do i know if a rare is junk or not?



Dota 2 Lounge - Marketplace, Trades, Bets


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 28, 2013)

sygeek said:


> This guy wants me to trade my Teeth of the Eternal Light, Storm-Stealer's Whip and Sparrowhawk Cape for 4 rares and 10 common (the first 4 rares from his inventory - Steam Community :: s4D|<i||Er :: Item Inventory).



The Dota 2 lounge is filled with 90% low ballers.. Dont trade fast always ask some of the TDF members before trading..after 50 trades or so you will learn which rare is worth more and which is trash


----------



## Sarath (Oct 28, 2013)

^ How did you get so many taunts?


----------



## hsr (Oct 29, 2013)

back to tdf after a long time...
I'm surprised to see a huge Dota 2 thread here! This is almost perfect for what I'm planning. We've organised ourselves (college buddies) to host India's first Dota 2 tournament. I'm halfway in getting Valve's permission, we bought the domains dota.co.in and dota2.co.in (the tournament is to be named DOTA COIN). What I need is feedback and some information about the Indian dota scene. I've wasted countless hours on Garena, it is highly disorganised and not reliable to find feedback.

What do you guys think about it? Our basic idea is to host a 5 day (Valve permits max 5 days sequential), only Indian players knock-out style tournament. Teams get to register online earlier and the first 10 will be selected after confirming (via contacting in person) and the next 10 would be on a strict invite-only basis (ofc TDF preference now ). Another alternative is a qualifier round of max 30 teams, followed by classic tournament semi/finals. All the matches will be either based on tournament passes or completely open. The prizemoney is still an issue, what we currently can raise is 10k.

Now I'm not a pro at playing, but I've successfully levelled up till 20 and has the Sylvan Guard set  add me (_hsr) on steam if you'd like to discuss or become part of the team.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 29, 2013)

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ

We are eagerly waiting to play and feed in a tournament. I think we can have atleast two teams from here, but the problem with most of us is the timing. Since we are working we will be able to only play in weekend and after 8-9 o clock.



hsr said:


> back to tdf after a long time...
> I'm surprised to see a huge Dota 2 thread here! This is almost perfect for what I'm planning. We've organised ourselves (college buddies) to host India's first Dota 2 tournament. I'm halfway in getting Valve's permission, we bought the domains dota.co.in and dota2.co.in (the tournament is to be named DOTA COIN). What I need is feedback and some information about the Indian dota scene. I've wasted countless hours on Garena, it is highly disorganised and not reliable to find feedback.
> 
> What do you guys think about it? Our basic idea is to host a 5 day (Valve permits max 5 days sequential), only Indian players knock-out style tournament. Teams get to register online earlier and the first 10 will be selected after confirming (via contacting in person) and the next 10 would be on a strict invite-only basis (ofc TDF preference now ). Another alternative is a qualifier round of max 30 teams, followed by classic tournament semi/finals. All the matches will be either based on tournament passes or completely open. The prizemoney is still an issue, what we currently can raise is 10k.
> ...



You are Hari??


----------



## theserpent (Oct 29, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Went to d2lounge
> 
> Clicked on the first profile > Dota 2 Lounge - Trade 44995782
> 
> ...



Or maybe where is saw something  if you know what I mean



hsr said:


> back to tdf after a long time...
> I'm surprised to see a huge Dota 2 thread here! This is almost perfect for what I'm planning. We've organised ourselves (college buddies) to host India's first Dota 2 tournament. I'm halfway in getting Valve's permission, we bought the domains dota.co.in and dota2.co.in (the tournament is to be named DOTA COIN). What I need is feedback and some information about the Indian dota scene. I've wasted countless hours on Garena, it is highly disorganised and not reliable to find feedback.
> 
> What do you guys think about it? Our basic idea is to host a 5 day (Valve permits max 5 days sequential), only Indian players knock-out style tournament. Teams get to register online earlier and the first 10 will be selected after confirming (via contacting in person) and the next 10 would be on a strict invite-only basis (ofc TDF preference now ). Another alternative is a qualifier round of max 30 teams, followed by classic tournament semi/finals. All the matches will be either based on tournament passes or completely open. The prizemoney is still an issue, what we currently can raise is 10k.
> ...



Oh crap,Doktor is here  Ban hammer is back


----------



## Piyush (Oct 29, 2013)

hsr said:


> back to tdf after a long time...
> I'm surprised to see a huge Dota 2 thread here! This is almost perfect for what I'm planning. We've organised ourselves (college buddies) to host India's first Dota 2 tournament. I'm halfway in getting Valve's permission, we bought the domains dota.co.in and dota2.co.in (the tournament is to be named DOTA COIN). What I need is feedback and some information about the Indian dota scene. I've wasted countless hours on Garena, it is highly disorganised and not reliable to find feedback.
> 
> What do you guys think about it? Our basic idea is to host a 5 day (Valve permits max 5 days sequential), only Indian players knock-out style tournament. Teams get to register online earlier and the first 10 will be selected after confirming (via contacting in person) and the next 10 would be on a strict invite-only basis (ofc TDF preference now ). Another alternative is a qualifier round of max 30 teams, followed by classic tournament semi/finals. All the matches will be either based on tournament passes or completely open. The prizemoney is still an issue, what we currently can raise is 10k.
> ...


I visited your portal. At first I thought that it was just a forum. But you are making a huge step, congos for that. 
And regarding dota scenario in India, if the registration is plain and simple, matches are flexible in timing, then you can see huge participation. 
Also, make registration open 1 month before the tournaments


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 29, 2013)

played 3 games yesterday after nearly a month, got my a** handed to me in the last two games..... THIS GAME IS NOT DOTA ANYMORE !!! And what's up with the FTL(Faster than Light ) Bloodseeker ?!?!?!


----------



## Sarath (Oct 29, 2013)

hsr said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that Flipkart conducted a D2 contest in Bangalore. I do not remember how that went. There definitely seems to be a dearth of players interested in competition in India.



anaklusmos said:


> played 3 games yesterday after nearly a month, got my a** handed to me in the last two games..... THIS GAME IS NOT DOTA ANYMORE !!! And what's up with the FTL(Faster than Light ) Bloodseeker ?!?!?!



They hired Edward from Twilight to play the part. Next patch will have him shine in daylight too.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 29, 2013)

What hero(s) should i try now? I know some basic heroes like Lion,Lich,Viper,Drow,Sven. I also tried BH but i could not play properly with him.




Sarath said:


> They hired Edward from Twilight to play the part. Next patch will have him shine in daylight too.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 29, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> What hero(s) should i try now? I know some basic heroes like Lion,Lich,Viper,Drow,Sven. I also tried BH but i could not play properly with him.


Since 4 out of those 5 heroes you mentioned are range, you may want to try Vengeful Spirit, Shadow Shaman, Shadow Demon, Jakkiro, Razor...


----------



## Sarath (Oct 29, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> What hero(s) should i try now? I know some basic heroes like Lion,Lich,Viper,Drow,Sven. I also tried BH but i could not play properly with him.



I remember Purge once telling that it is a good idea to practice all heroes in one row then move to next and so on... Try doing that.



theserpent said:


> Or maybe where is saw something  if you know what I mean



I don't get it.



arijitsinha said:


> ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


When will you be playing again?


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 29, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Since 4 out of those 5 heroes you mentioned are range, you may want to try Vengeful Spirit, Shadow Shaman, Shadow Demon, Jakkiro, Razor...


ok i will try those



Sarath said:


> I remember Purge once telling that it is a good idea to practice all heroes in one row then move to next and so on... Try doing that.


you mean the rows in grid view?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 29, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> you mean the rows in grid view?



Yeah. Don't go pub with new heroes. That will be a massacre.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 29, 2013)

Sarath said:


> When will you be playing again?



I started playing after I returned from my vacation .. but sad now only few are playing  ..


----------



## Piyush (Oct 29, 2013)

Tbh I'm sorta afraid coz of this new update. Though I havent encountered Riki or BS in the 2 games I played post update, I know it will be hard against them when not playing like a team does.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Tbh I'm sorta afraid coz of this new update. Though I havent encountered Riki or BS in the 2 games I played post update, I know it will be hard against them when not playing like a team does.



I have quite a few matches against them both,Riki was easily countered with wards and by me(bs) so not a problem at all.
And for bs,just see that you harras him early game,as he now doesn't get that EXTRA ARMOR


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Tbh I'm sorta afraid coz of this new update. Though I havent encountered Riki or BS in the 2 games I played post update, I know it will be hard against them when not playing like a team does.



the same old technique with BH and Slardar will be enough to counter riki's invi
and does blood true sight work when riki(in low HP) in level 6 or above?need to verify on that
this patch has been a boon for invi heroes alote


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 30, 2013)

anyone played with slark? true sight doesn't work on slark when he uses ulti...i think this is a big buff for slark who is already a good pub hero..

i have played blink pudge since the patch...easier to kill carries now especially AM and QOP and also performing melee hooks 


Edit: watch this video guys *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfRMP5O7t_c..lol


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 31, 2013)

Diretide cancelled??


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. No diretide this time I guess.


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 31, 2013)

You should try Razor and Luna. Both are decent ranged and very good 1st abilities with low cool downs. whereas Luna has a thunderous ulti.

My riki is much deadlier


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 1, 2013)

hsr said:


> back to tdf after a long time...
> I'm surprised to see a huge Dota 2 thread here! This is almost perfect for what I'm planning. We've organised ourselves (college buddies) to host India's first Dota 2 tournament. I'm halfway in getting Valve's permission, we bought the domains dota.co.in and dota2.co.in (the tournament is to be named DOTA COIN). What I need is feedback and some information about the Indian dota scene. I've wasted countless hours on Garena, it is highly disorganised and not reliable to find feedback.
> 
> What do you guys think about it? Our basic idea is to host a 5 day (Valve permits max 5 days sequential), only Indian players knock-out style tournament. Teams get to register online earlier and the first 10 will be selected after confirming (via contacting in person) and the next 10 would be on a strict invite-only basis (ofc TDF preference now ). Another alternative is a qualifier round of max 30 teams, followed by classic tournament semi/finals. All the matches will be either based on tournament passes or completely open. The prizemoney is still an issue, what we currently can raise is 10k.
> ...



Best way to start a new tournament is to get the best teams available, as the first impressions are the best. Try contacting the major gaming zones in cities like hyd, bangalore, mumbai, kolkatta and chennai. You can find some good calns there. Then try and apporach youtube/twitch casters (not the grade 1 guys) but people like purge etc.
It would help increase your reputation and also get you sponsors. However low the prize money is, go for only best teams. Since its an online tournament, good teams will still come atleast for the bragging rights. And good matches will increase the reputation of the tournament.


----------



## hsr (Nov 1, 2013)

That is by far the difficult task we have to clear out, the proper teams and the troll kind. I know it is bad because only one pro team came to our college's event and the rest all failed to them 43 - x
I was planning to contact some clans via steam communities and other forums, but wasn't sure about the approach because as of now I only have a few posters and a domain to show them...


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 2, 2013)

Today when i opened Steam,there is an update for Dota 2 ~80 mb thought it was Diretide and it is just waste of new items 
Any Diwali Dota 2 plans ...Pls be ready for Team match-just to improve Role of the individual member in Team


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 2, 2013)

Lots of fun going on regarding this Diretide in dev forum and reddit. Best part was russians invade in dev forums. They started talking in russian in English forums..


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2013)

I saw  something like this in dev.dota2.com too


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 3, 2013)

*www.facebook.com/barackobama

*www.facebook.com/Volvo



Check the comments.. People are going mad...


----------



## Sarath (Nov 3, 2013)

lol cant believe diretide is in so much demand


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 3, 2013)

Its hillarious, dota2's meta critic score came down to 4.2 due to 2000 user's 0 score.. in one day..

*www.metacritic.com/game/pc/dota-2/user-reviews


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 3, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Its hillarious, dota2's meta critic score came down to 4.2 due to 2000 user's 0 score.. in one day..
> 
> Read User Reviews and Submit your own for Dota 2 on PC - Metacritic



Are they(2000) from Garena?
even the it has 0 points in metacritic there will be million players still playing the game..


----------



## Ramu56 (Nov 3, 2013)

Seems like we got a great community,now i feel like League Of Legends community is way better.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Seems like we got a great community,now i feel like League Of Legends community is way better.



haha..Nice one


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2013)

thats just too much
Hijacking pages which dont have anything to do with Dota  and asking them about Diretide


----------



## Ramu56 (Nov 3, 2013)

BTW,does anyone have a spare Hearthstone beta key for me?I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2013)

whats that?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2013)

I think Valve is too busy with the SteamMachines and SteamController to be developing any Halloween event for Dota 2. But it's not fair that TF2 gets an event and Dota 2 does not.


----------



## Ramu56 (Nov 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> whats that?


A game.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 3, 2013)

is it hard to release the Diretide patch like they did last year?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2013)

Probably not but I think they ran out of ideas or they did not want to repeat Diretide and wanted to do something new but could not come up with any good ideas. There could be any reason.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> whats that?



It's this digital  card game made by blizzard

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theserpent (Nov 3, 2013)

Everyone see this
Solo Level 1 Roshan as Undying - YouTube
OMG


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think Valve is too busy with the SteamMachines and SteamController to be developing any Halloween event for Dota 2. But it's not fair that TF2 gets an event and Dota 2 does not.


Also cosmetics 


Ramu56 said:


> A game.


I thought it was a DLC for Skyrim



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> is it hard to release the Diretide patch like they did last year?


If they havent done anything yet for diretide this year, then its almost impossible


CommanderShawnzer said:


> It's this digital  card game made by blizzard



Like yugioh and duel masters?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> whats that?



A card game by blizzard that is in beta now. A month or two ago people were paying $200- $250 for just the beta invite.  Now it's going like 10 keys.



Ramu56 said:


> BTW,does anyone have a spare Hearthstone beta key for me?I cant find it anywhere.



Subscribe in blizzard site. I got one invite from there, but traded that for lotus unusual drake(15-20 key) and slark's silent ripper mythical(4-5 key).


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> A card game by blizzard that is in beta now. A month or two ago people were paying $200- $250 for just the beta invite.  Now it's going like 10 keys.
> 
> 
> 
> Subscribe in blizzard site. I got one invite from there, but traded that for lotus unusual drake(15-20 key) and slark's silent ripper mythical(4-5 key).


I applied for Beta... But dunno whether the registration was successful or not. How to check that?

(I went through the pc specs checking test, after that I updated my profile with Hearthstone beta checkbox option)


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I applied for Beta... But dunno whether the registration was successful or not. How to check that?
> 
> (I went through the pc specs checking test, after that I updated my profile with Hearthstone beta checkbox option)



Thats all i guess.. BTW It will be in open beta after some days..


----------



## theserpent (Nov 3, 2013)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B77xmQuSnU


----------



## Piyush (Nov 4, 2013)

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/522709621537266411/E84299DFDFD1B217614D085AC136A70C4FA5D59B/
*cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/522709621537345225/6357A29D6417BE2BFEC599585895F109374AB313/


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 4, 2013)

Maybe Valve don't want to give out some free items this time.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 4, 2013)

hdknitro said:


> Maybe Valve don't want to give out some free items this time.



Seems like it


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 5, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Seems like it



Come lets play doto..


----------



## Piyush (Nov 5, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Come lets play doto..


after 17th for sure


----------



## Ramu56 (Nov 5, 2013)

I won 20 rares by betting in dota2longue last week,but lost 4 of them today  Seems like i should take a break from betting.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 5, 2013)

Piyush said:


> after 17th for sure



The day my sem results will be out and my college reopens


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> The day my sem results will be out and my college reopens



Its perfect then


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Nov 6, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/522709621537266411/E84299DFDFD1B217614D085AC136A70C4FA5D59B/
> *cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/522709621537345225/6357A29D6417BE2BFEC599585895F109374AB313/


No Stun No Diretide I hate WISP/IO


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 7, 2013)

anyone here who is new to dota (not totally new) and has around 100-300 wins?


----------



## Sarath (Nov 7, 2013)

You're making a clan?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sarath said:


> You're making a clan?



no...solo MM really sucks right now..losing every game 

played a game yesterday with Hunter, he was the party leader and the opponents in the game were very easy...played a total pubstomp game after a long time ...so looking for other players who are a little new to party up....


----------



## rapusa (Nov 7, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> anyone here who is new to dota (not totally new) and has around 100-300 wins?


I am new but with 85w - 77L record


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 7, 2013)

rapusa said:


> I am new but with 85w - 77L record



can you come today after 9? lets try to play a game..


----------



## rapusa (Nov 7, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> can you come today after 9? lets try to play a game..


Sure.
Just msg me on steam when you ready.


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 7, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> anyone here who is new to dota (not totally new) and has around 100-300 wins?




Yea, I have about 185 wins with 200 losses. Although the losses are pretty high, but now m getting paired with good players unlike those chinese noobs who just spam through mic and feed like hell. I can join if you want.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 8, 2013)

I was disconnected from a server but was unable to reconnect despite several attemps. So I was forced to leave the server and now I'm on LPQ. Does Dota2 have a support service or something?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2013)

sygeek said:


> I was disconnected from a server but was unable to reconnect despite several attemps. So I was forced to leave the server and now I'm on LPQ. Does Dota2 have a support service or something?



Steam can ban your account for no goddamn reason,so its better to stay away from "support"


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2013)

sygeek said:


> I was disconnected from a server but was unable to reconnect despite several attempts. So I was forced to leave the server and now I'm on LPQ. Does Dota2 have a support service or something?



This problem is seen in BSNL and MTNL service users a  lot. And this problem persisted from the early days of Dota, it still isnt fixed yet.
IF you want to suggest something/ ask something, you can always check dota 2 dev.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Steam can ban your account for no goddamn reason,so its better to stay away from "support"



As long as you didnt do any wrong act, they wont ban you.
I got my inventory back 2 times after losing them to hackers (and my silly actions).


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> As long as you didnt do any wrong act, they wont ban you.
> I got my inventory back 2 times after losing them to hackers (and my silly actions).



How did u get hacked????? I cant think of a single way that could happen


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> How did u get hacked????? I cant think of a single way that could happen



Phishing


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 8, 2013)

Solo MM and Team MM both really sucks and i came up with a plan
trust me after this i am on a streak 6 wins 


Spoiler



Just change your name and play 
*imageshack.com/scaled/1024x768/843/wvoj.jpg
you can see that i changed my name to " Bone Fletcher " and played 6 games and won it


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2013)

Hahahah nice  find 

Btw guys, when I come back, I'll be only playing support 
Last matches I played with ghouse, I played as support only (Lion, Shadow Shaman, etc). So make sure you guys pick a ganker/initiator as I'll be taking a break from that role (Pudge, Night Stalker, Clockwerk on winter break  )


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Hahahah nice  find
> 
> Btw guys, when I come back, I'll be only playing support
> Last matches I played with ghouse, I played as support only (Lion, Shadow Shaman, etc). So make sure you guys pick a ganker/initiator as I'll be taking a break from that role (Pudge, Night Stalker, Clockwerk on winter break  )


try ogre magi..dont play like support  play like nuker ogre and get scepor asap and you can kill carry alone
refined blast - 10 sec cd
unrefined blast - 6 sec cd
last time i played with ogre i got so many x4,x3 chances


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2013)

Nah.... I already had fun killing in early game with Night Stalker and Pudge. Now I want to play the role of savior


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 9, 2013)

Today all of a sudden I wished to unbox. Opened two ruby chest. Got diffusal blade and manta pack 

Getting too much excited, bought a polycount chest from market, and got a rare necro weapon .. Enough for today...


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Today all of a sudden I wished to unbox. Opened two ruby chest. Got diffusal blade and manta pack
> 
> Getting too much excited, bought a polycount chest from market, and got a rare necro weapon .. Enough for today...



another diffusal blade to you  and that Manta pack
Diretide Gonna be released on next update..my exams will be going on that week


----------



## theserpent (Nov 9, 2013)

> The second announcment is also the explanation for the intended absence of Diretide: Not even two months after the major 'First Blood' update and just a few weeks into the current 6.79 version, *another enormous patch is around the corner. What content or changes are going to be part of this package has not been revealed yet though*.



If it's not a new hero,I hope people bring down dota's score to 0.1


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Nov 9, 2013)

Off topic but check this out Heroes of the Storm Official Game Site



theserpent said:


> How do you know>?



*blog.dota2.com/2013/11/not-my-best-work/


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 9, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Off topic but check this out Heroes of the Storm Official Game Site



on that poster.. it looks like tinker ,slardar with 2 legs and QoP ..


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Today all of a sudden I wished to unbox. Opened two ruby chest. Got diffusal blade and manta pack
> 
> Getting too much excited, bought a polycount chest from market, and got a rare necro weapon .. Enough for today...



Damn lucky
Same thing happened with me, but only once, when I opened that shapier divine chest to get QoP Ruby wings. At that time its value was 9-10 keys only. I traded it for compendium and some stuff. Now its cost is 25keys 



theserpent said:


> If it's not a new hero,I hope people bring down dota's score to 0.1



I want Diretide
New hero can wait for me


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 9, 2013)

> this is probably a good time to stop cc’ing innocent car manufacturers with your messages.



ha ha ha ha 



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> another diffusal blade to you  and that Manta pack
> Diretide Gonna be released on next update..my exams will be going on that week



Skip exam, play diretide. Exam will come twice in a year. but diretide only once. 



Piyush said:


> Damn lucky
> Same thing happened with me, but only once, when I opened that shapier divine chest to get QoP Ruby wings. At that time its value was 9-10 keys only. I traded it for compendium and some stuff. Now its cost is 25keys



Damn, I am looking for the ruby wings for long time.


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 9, 2013)

about diretide guys

Not My Best Work! | Dota 2


----------



## debarshi (Nov 9, 2013)

> And while we always want the community to tell us exactly how we're doing, this is probably a good time to stop cc'ing innocent car manufacturers with your messages.





Well, they listened to us 

Now look at the comments, dem "thanking Volvo" 

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GOT DIRETIDE


----------



## sygeek (Nov 9, 2013)

Had a match against bara, ursa, riki and viper. Do I really need to say who won?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Had a match against bara, ursa, riki and viper. Do I really need to say who won?



dont be sad........ epic games like these always happen once a week


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 9, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Had a match against bara, ursa, riki and viper. Do I really need to say who won?



well i played against Dk,ursa,mirana,juggy and necro
me - Clinkz 
vegeta - Furion 
ninno-leshrac
another friend-razor
tdf pro player -pudge
we lost the game though but they never reached my level nor my total gold earned


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 10, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Had a match against bara, ursa, riki and viper. Do I really need to say who won?



lol dude what did u play then meepo???


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> well i played against Dk,ursa,mirana,juggy and necro
> me - Clinkz
> vegeta - Furion
> ninno-leshrac
> ...



Even with Ghouse you lost the game?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 10, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> well i played against Dk,ursa,mirana,juggy and necro
> me - Clinkz
> vegeta - Furion
> ninno-leshrac
> ...



 HAHAHAHAHAHA nice joke 



Piyush said:


> Even with Ghouse you lost the game?



He meant Pro feeder xD


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh he mentioned Pudge so I thought he was talking about Ghouse 
So... you played pudge mid.... how was your score?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Oh he mentioned Pudge so I thought he was talking about Ghouse
> So... you played pudge mid.... how was your score?


Umm  1/17 or 14


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Umm  1/17 or 14



1 kill 17 deaths? 
Thats even worse than me


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 1 kill 17 deaths?
> Thats even worse than me



hey dont be so rude 
Do you want to see my max deaths? 
check this record section.
DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - White Fang - Records


----------



## theserpent (Nov 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 1 kill 17 deaths?
> Thats even worse than me



Play pudge man,and btw  you will be matchmaked with Noobs
We had a freaking pro in our team VEGETA so we were matchmaked with HIGH HIGH skill players xD


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> hey dont be so rude
> Do you want to see my max deaths?
> check this record section.
> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - White Fang - Records



 whenever i play pudge it is usually 2/3 or 3/5,never goes over that 
Them hooks fail everytime 



theserpent said:


> Play pudge man,and btw  you will be matchmaked with Noobs
> We had a freaking pro in our team VEGETA so we were matchmaked with HIGH HIGH skill players xD



Sad man 
When faced with pros,take what hero you know best
like SB,BS or Tusk


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 10, 2013)

who wants to join me in Dota 2 now?
try to play with pros so it willl eventually improve our skills


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

for slardar should i rush Blink or AoM?(after treads ofc)


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> for slardar should i rush Blink or AoM?(after treads ofc)



Blink if you dont have any other stunner in your team. Otherwise AoM-->Blink


----------



## sygeek (Nov 10, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> who wants to join me in Dota 2 now?
> try to play with pros so it willl eventually improve our skills


I wanted too but it seems I am late.


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Umm  1/17 or 14


While trying to hook, click the ground in front of them. Instead of clicking on the enemy.. Also make sure there are no creeps or friendly guy in between you and the enemy. 
The hooks can go through woods so hiding between trees will work wonder, when you can pull in unsuspecting enemies.. If you are finding hooking too tough, get shadow blade. Activate it and hook it 2 inch from them 
As soon you hook do Dismemberment and activate rot. Also try to pull in enemies who have like 50% hp, it will assure you guaranteed kills..

I am no pro in Pudge, but these steps let me have easy hooks. Again, Pudge is a tough hero so take it easy on yourself 

You can also Blink or use forcestaff to narrow the distance. having said that Shadow Blade and Blink Dagger/Force Staff will help you close the distance. But it kills the whole purpose of the hook. Hook is to pull enemies near you and not vice versa. So, I would suggest you practice hooking in Bot matches  Once you start getting good with hooks, people will start fearing you


----------



## theserpent (Nov 11, 2013)

cooljeba said:


> While trying to hook, click the ground in front of them. Instead of clicking on the enemy.. Also make sure there are no creeps or friendly guy in between you and the enemy.
> The hooks can go through woods so hiding between trees will work wonder, when you can pull in unsuspecting enemies.. If you are finding hooking too tough, get shadow blade. Activate it and hook it 2 inch from them
> As soon you hook do Dismemberment and activate rot. Also try to pull in enemies who have like 50% hp, it will assure you guaranteed kills..
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot,pretty usethings


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Thanks a lot,pretty* usethings*



HUH???


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 11, 2013)

me and pika even tried with ogre and pudge combo
but whenever i stun, he is hooking our own creeps  (he is not hiding in the tree..he is laning with me )
tips:
to improve the hooks , spectate a live pudge game and view the pudge movements and select the camera to pudge
i seen alot of moves in TI3 and other


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2013)

Sometimes you have to hook on the basis of enemy hero movt/direction and sometime you just have to hoook on the trajectory of his current position. It feels so stupid when you think that enemy hero *will* move after seeing pudge and when you land a hook a lil ahead/behind his current position, it turns out that the enemy hero didnt move at all. How noobness 
I had such scenarios * a lot* of times, making me and my hooks look stupid.

So yea it depends upon enemy thinking too, whether he'll move or not, whether he is new or old in dota, whether he'll try to use reverse psychology in evading your hook or keep last hitting the creeps so as to get 25 gold


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Sometimes you have to hook on the basis of enemy hero movt/direction and sometime you just have to hoook on the trajectory of his current position. It feels so stupid when you think that enemy hero *will* move after seeing pudge and when you land a hook a lil ahead/behind his current position, it turns out that the enemy hero didnt move at all. How noobness
> I had such scenarios * a lot* of times, making me and my hooks look stupid.
> 
> So yea it depends upon enemy thinking too, whether he'll move or not, whether he is new or old in dota, whether he'll try to use reverse psychology in evading your hook or keep last hitting the creeps so as to get 25 gold


that stupid sense is what blocking me to pick pudge in pub game..
btw hey pika i will help you to train your pudge


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 11, 2013)

anyone who wants learn pudge, roam and gank with me in a game,i will show exactly how to land hooks because i am pretty good with this hero


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *Sometimes you have to hook on the basis of enemy hero movt/direction and sometime you just have to hoook on the trajectory of his current position. It feels so stupid when you think that enemy hero will move after seeing pudge and when you land a hook a lil ahead/behind his current position, it turns out that the enemy hero didnt move at all. How noobness
> I had such scenarios  a lot of times, making me and my hooks look stupid.*
> 
> So yea it depends upon enemy thinking too, whether he'll move or not, whether he is new or old in dota, whether he'll try to use reverse psychology in evading your hook or keep last hitting the creeps so as to get 25 gold



This happens to me everytime


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 11, 2013)

omg pika doing good in last game
he pulled a unit under void and helped in first blood


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 11, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> omg pika doing good in last game
> he pulled a unit under void and helped in first blood



when are guys playing daily? whenever i start the game,i see that you all are in game already....next time please invite me...i can wait for your game to finish..


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 11, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> when are guys playing daily? whenever i start the game,i see that you all are in game already....next time please invite me...i can wait for your game to finish..



When I reach home from office, all these kids went to sleep 

BTW 3 more win(consecutively) and I will reach 50% Winrate


----------



## nims11 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am facing a weird problem. Whenever the 2 enemy twr + ancient remains, I get DC and RCing crashes D2 -_- Same thing happening since last 3-4 matches. All I can hope is for my team to finish the game fast, but as you all know, a winning team does all kind of things other than getting a quick victory in situations like this  Seems Linux Specific bug.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 11, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I am facing a weird problem. Whenever the 2 enemy twr + ancient remains, I get DC and RCing crashes D2 -_- Same thing happening since last 3-4 matches. All I can hope is for my team to finish the game fast, but as you all know, a winning team does all kind of things other than getting a quick victory in situations like this  Seems Linux Specific bug.



post it on dev.dota2.com and see what response you get.....


----------



## theserpent (Nov 11, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> omg pika doing good in last game
> he pulled a unit under void and helped in first blood



 97% of my hooks worked xD


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> 97% of my hooks worked xD



good one but you are always in lane when hooking and *pudge hooks should be surprise*
and try to use force staff before hooking and dont stay in lane coz you have 90% chance of hooking allied heroe like you Hooked me  3-4 times


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> *97%* of my hooks worked xD



Including ally/creep hook?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 11, 2013)

I pulled ganesh and elder xD from void.
We had the best PA player in the WORLD,no butterfly she made CRYSTALS


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I pulled ganesh and elder xD from void.
> *We had the best PA player in the WORLD,no butterfly she made CRYSTALS*


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> good one but you are always in lane when hooking and *pudge hooks should be surprise*
> and try to use force staff before hooking and dont stay in lane coz you have 90% chance of hooking allied heroe* like you Hooked me  3-4 times*


All lovey- dovey 


theserpent said:


> I pulled ganesh and elder xD from void.
> We had the best PA player in the WORLD,no butterfly she made* CRYSTALS*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

My mouse broke 
No dota for a while


BTW when will valve Giff us Diretide?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> My mouse broke
> No dota for a while
> 
> 
> BTW when will valve Giff us Diretide?



I played for like 10 days straight on my laptop trackpad too. Consider it highest level difficulty 

And Diretide is in next update


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I played for like 10 days straight on my laptop trackpad too. Consider it highest level difficulty
> 
> And Diretide is in next update


When is that?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> When is that?



During next update


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> During next update



When is that?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> When is that?



During next update


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> When is that?


Soon (in valve time)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Soon (in valve time)




You should've quoted me and posted When is that?
You broke the cycle


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> During next update


When is that?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> When is that?


During next update


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> You should've quoted me and posted When is that?
> You broke the cycle


who broke the cycle?
When is that?
i did it

i am Doing some combos in Dota 2, not familiar ones
Share some combos with me..


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 11, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> who broke the cycle?
> When is that?
> i did it
> 
> ...



Lets play clinkz bh riki nyx naix combo. All invi <3


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Lets play clinkz bh riki nyx naix combo. All invi <3


 and mirana


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> and mirana



Mirana's ulti time is pretty low. It is helpfull just to initiate or escape. I am planning to roam and gank while invi.


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Lets play clinkz bh riki nyx naix combo. All invi <3



invisible hero's can easily be spotted with wards/dust/Gem of True sight. If you have too many invisible hero's opposite team will definitely get these and win the game. Invisible heros are very squishy..


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Nov 12, 2013)

Enigma Darkseer Rapusa Tide Kunkka 
5men DOTO mid or feed


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 12, 2013)

cooljeba said:


> invisible hero's can easily be spotted with wards/dust/Gem of True sight. If you have too many invisible hero's opposite team will definitely get these and win the game. Invisible heros are very squishy..



well in this game i never seen an enemy players with gem/wards/dust... eventhough after DR they tried to gank me without dusts .. 
invi heroes are squishy until they get hot or some hp items....invi hero pickers should know how to juke when 2 or more enemies chasing..

*imageshack.com/scaled/1024x768/163/mg9l.jpg



ThinkNoDigit said:


> Enigma Darkseer *Rapusa* Tide Kunkka
> 5men DOTO mid or feed



who is the Rapusa??? 
dude dont treat him as GOD
i bet he is normal


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 12, 2013)

Yess.. 50% Winrate..

DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Vegeta

Last match was awesome comeback due to PL @ 5:30 a.m


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Nov 12, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> who is the Rapusa???
> dude dont treat him as GOD
> i bet he is normal


ohh sorry  Outworld Devourer
Hows that team ? 5 AOE/TargetUlti combo


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yess.. 50% Winrate..
> 
> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Vegeta
> 
> Last match was awesome comeback due to PL @ 5:30 a.m



how many abandons do you have?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 12, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> how many abandons do you have?



15-20 maybe.. not sure.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> 15-20 maybe.. not sure.



wow that is very low...how many wins and losses do you have?

I have 624 wins, 653 losses and 90 abandons mainly because my old pc didn't have a UPS and frequent power cut....


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yess.. 50% Winrate..
> 
> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Vegeta
> 
> Last match was awesome comeback due to PL @ 5:30 a.m



Congrats man... 
I on the other hand am far away from 50% rate

And 56 abandons here


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 12, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> wow that is very low...how many wins and losses do you have?
> 
> I have 624 wins, 653 losses and 90 abandons mainly because my old pc didn't have a UPS and frequent power cut....



In dota client it is showing 653 win 683 loss 33 abondon, but in dotabuff it was 637-637. Some matches like early abondon are not counted in dotabuff I guess.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 13, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yess.. 50% Winrate..
> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Vegeta



you should aim for 60% now.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2013)

Has the next update of Dota 2 come yet?


----------



## Sarath (Nov 13, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Has the next update of Dota 2 come yet?


Why do you always play only when I'm off dota!


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 13, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> well in this game i never seen an enemy players with gem/wards/dust... eventhough after DR they tried to gank me without dusts ..
> invi heroes are squishy until they get hot or some hp items....invi hero pickers should know how to juke when 2 or more enemies chasing..
> 
> *imageshack.com/scaled/1024x768/163/mg9l.jpg



It's strange none of them got it. In pub games usually people underestimate the importance of it. I had a match yesterday in which we had a very annoying Riki.. I got gem of true sight and bashed him multiple times. Then they got together to gank and they got me killed and they stole the Gem. After sometime we got the gem back however. 
The most surprising part was that Riki was having a Shadow Blade.. wait what?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking at the ways Valve is handling dota,All I can expect is that Legion commander has a 25% chance of releasing in this update,Why can't they speed up?Say to develop each hero it takes 4-6 months,Looks like that hero called "TECHIES" Will take 2 years

As per Unreleased content - Dota 2 Wiki  the work on techies has not yet began.
Instead of releasing some crap updates,that mess up matchmaking just release a new hero.
One reason is,Newbies will take new hereos  and they will feed

Yesterday,I had one of the worst match ever.
Guess what?No one went mid from our team


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 13, 2013)

Found this!

*imageshack.us/a/img856/7192/v1xn.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2013)

cooljeba said:


> It's strange none of them got it. In pub games usually people underestimate the importance of it. I had a match yesterday in which we had a very annoying Riki.. I got gem of true sight and bashed him multiple times. Then they got together to gank and they got me killed and they stole the Gem. After sometime we got the gem back however.
> The most surprising part was that Riki was having a Shadow Blade.. wait what?


Link your steam id here too if you play on steam


cooljeba said:


> Found this!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nice art and  explanation.



arijitsinha said:


> In dota client it is showing 653 win 683 loss 33 abondon, but in dotabuff it was 637-637. Some matches like early abondon are not counted in dotabuff I guess.



My Dota game says 623 wins 642 losses and 54 abandons
while dotabuff says 650 wins 670 losses

Either way almost 20 wins gap


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Why do you always play only when I'm off dota!



I haven't played for more than 5-6 days. Will probably play today.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 13, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Why do you always play only when I'm off dota!



Why you allways off dota? When will you be back?


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 13, 2013)

cooljeba said:


> While trying to hook, click the ground in front of them. Instead of clicking on the enemy.. Also make sure there are no creeps or friendly guy in between you and the enemy.
> The hooks can go through woods so hiding between trees will work wonder, when you can pull in unsuspecting enemies.. If you are finding hooking too tough, get shadow blade. Activate it and hook it 2 inch from them
> As soon you hook do Dismemberment and activate rot. Also try to pull in enemies who have like 50% hp, it will assure you guaranteed kills..
> 
> ...



Thanks man! good tip!



theserpent said:


> Looking at the ways Valve is handling dota,All I can expect is that Legion commander has a 25% chance of releasing in this update,Why can't they speed up?Say to develop each hero it takes 4-6 months,Looks like that hero called "TECHIES" Will take 2 years
> 
> As per Unreleased content - Dota 2 Wiki  the work on techies has not yet began.
> Instead of releasing some crap updates,that mess up matchmaking just release a new hero.
> ...



We all want some new heroes, and somehow "Elder titan" does not have that awesome factor about itself. I was just talking to piyush the other day that diretide might come and after that their is big update due as mentioned in the official blog but I still don't think techies will make it out this year or in the next 6 months.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 13, 2013)

I want to clear a big doubt of mine.... does Dota 2 even have a proper matchmaking system????? Coz for the last 7 games, I am queueing up with utterly retarded people, who make me want to find them and puch them in the gut


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 13, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> I want to clear a big doubt of mine.... does Dota 2 even have a proper matchmaking system????? Coz for the last 7 games, I am queueing up with utterly retarded people, who make me want to find them and puch them in the gut



this is going on for months now...most of us are facing this problem....better to party up and play


----------



## Sarath (Nov 13, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Why you allways off dota? When will you be back?



Jan 2014


----------



## sygeek (Nov 13, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> this is going on for months now...most of us are facing this problem....better to party up and play


How do I find a party?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 14, 2013)

sygeek said:


> How do I find a party?



I guess you ask people to come online at the same time you do, and you party up for matches


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 14, 2013)

there is new update to test client 
Three Spirits Update
*www.dota2.com/threespirits/
NOV 14-28 Diretide
I will be in exam hall thinking about Diretide


----------



## theserpent (Nov 14, 2013)

Why do I always GET MATCHMAKED with idiots?
Today ganesh and I got matchmaked with a noob WHO DEINED AEGIS


----------



## Piyush (Nov 14, 2013)

nice!!
At last 3 brothers arrived


----------



## Ramu56 (Nov 14, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> I will be in exam hall thinking about Diretide


Me too,BTW does diretide gives items every match?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 14, 2013)

> LPQ is now based on matches played, not time.



@fang,@ramu,@hunter


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 14, 2013)

brew master vs three spirits?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 14, 2013)

What is the size of the update??


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> What is the size of the update??



will be released tomorrow


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 14, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> will be released tomorrow



What is the size of the update??


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What is the size of the update??



will be released tomorrow


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 14, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> will be released tomorrow



Nope.. tonight. it have to came to test client i guess.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> What is the size of the update??







anaklusmos said:


> will be released tomorrow



C - C - C - Combo breaker.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 14, 2013)

Update size should be 500 mb+
Source:Gamerganesh


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Nope.. tonight. it have to came to test client i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y Someone always do dis?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> @fang,@ramu,@hunter



not good


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Nov 14, 2013)

Piyush said:


> not good



How it works ?
someone explain ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 14, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> How it works ?
> someone explain ?



Earlier the lpq was time based.for ex. if you are put into lpq for 2 days, you can wait for 2 days without playing so that it expire. Now it will be number of matches, you must have to play number of matches in lpq. The number will increase in time i guess.

BTW the size might be ~844 mb :'(


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> *BTW the size might be ~844 mb *:'(



WTF?!?!?! Seriously?


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 14, 2013)

Count me in will join you guys soon.


----------



## Ramu56 (Nov 14, 2013)

I accidentally play a couple of matches in EU East server without a party.OMG everyone is a retard there,stealing bottles from courier,dropping items in the forest.SEA is way better.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 14, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> I accidentally play a couple of matches in EU East server without a party.OMG everyone is a retard there,stealing bottles from courier,dropping items in the forest.SEA is way better.



LOOOOL what


----------



## Piyush (Nov 14, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> I accidentally play a couple of matches in EU East server without a party.OMG everyone is a retard there,stealing bottles from courier,dropping items in the forest.SEA is way better.



I played 2 pub matches today.

1st match: Me naix. Ruined mid game. Lost
2nd match: Me Shadow Shaman. Went mid. Ruined it again


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 14, 2013)

*youtu.be/cPWNuRGX06Q


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 14, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> I accidentally play a couple of matches in EU East server without a party.OMG everyone is a retard there,stealing bottles from courier,dropping items in the forest.SEA is way better.



That is Russian Dota cyka.
Giff me Mana or I keel you for Lenin!


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 14, 2013)

*youtu.be/7Y8SM451Wc8


----------



## Piyush (Nov 14, 2013)

Fire spirit looks underpowered ^^


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 14, 2013)

He was in dota 1; was squishy as hell... But good initiator and support


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 14, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I played 2 pub matches today.
> 
> 1st match: Me naix. Ruined mid game. Lost
> 2nd match: Me Shadow Shaman. Went mid. Ruined it again



you really need to learn how to farm with carries...in that LS game you had bad farm and were under leveled even though you got some kills in early game...right after these two games
i played with LS again and totally owned..you can watch this game if u want...

i think its time for you to play easy support heroes like lich for a while


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you really need to learn how to farm with carries...in that LS game you had bad farm and were under leveled even though you got some kills in early game...right after these two games
> i played with LS again and totally owned..you can watch this game if u want...
> 
> i think its time for you to play easy support heroes like lich for a while



Ahh dont remind me those two games, esp that lifestealer one. One would think whether he is really the same guy who has 50+% rate with naix in 100 matches 
I think that bristleback was total counter to me. He always came in between me and the hero I was attacking, rendering my rage attacks almost useless, and then he spammed me with his nasal goo.

2nd game, I knew that it will be hard if NP didnt keep pushing and zeus/tide got ref orb. Funnily, Treant, Tide and Zeus all got ref orb. Furion should have kept split pushing, Tukj should have been a lil more tanky ( even I had more hp than him), CM was way too aggressive unnecessarily and at wrong position.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 15, 2013)

Continued my undefeated streak of 7-0 with ES


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 15, 2013)

download patch size is 769.2 MB
idk how many of ours Downloaded lately...but its worth the wait
Visit Dota 2 lounge and see the new items
there is new platinum baby roshan,trine courier


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 15, 2013)

OMG, that courier is so aweeesssooommme :sigh:


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 15, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> download patch size is 769.2 MB
> idk how many of ours Downloaded lately...but its worth the wait
> Visit Dota 2 lounge and see the new items
> there is new platinum baby roshan,trine courier



I forgot to turn off my laptop yesterday, today morning saw its downloaded. I dont have to wait after I reach home


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

I am back DotA
With Logitech G300


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 15, 2013)

I am planning to do some unboxing diretide chests. Will it be good ?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I forgot to turn off my laptop yesterday, today morning saw its downloaded. I dont have to wait after I reach home


lucky dammit


CommanderShawnzer said:


> I am back DotA
> With Logitech G300


heating issues?


arijitsinha said:


> I am planning to do some unboxing diretide chests. Will it be good ?


well you can do it and put items for trade. Since they are new you'll be in profit


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> lucky dammit
> 
> *heating issues?*
> 
> well you can do it and put items for trade. Since they are new you'll be in profit



From when does a mouse have heating issues?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> From when does a mouse have heating issues?



lol i think he is asking about your pc's heating issue solve or not.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> lol i think he is asking about your pc's heating issue solve or not.



Ohh k.
No the heat problem isn't solved yet.getting cold feet about opening the laptop
Dota 2 is the only game which i can play for a long period of time without the laptop shutting off
that too @ 20 FPS


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> lucky dammit
> well you can do it and put items for trade. Since they are new you'll be in profit



I am looking for long term. Getting the chest itself is quite rare now.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I am looking for long term. Getting the chest itself is quite rare now.



I'm not sure but some of the chest items are not marked with rarity. May be you want to wait for tomorrow's micro patch to fix that, then you can go ahead.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I'm not sure but some of the chest items are not marked with rarity. May be you want to wait for tomorrow's micro patch to fix that, then you can go ahead.



Hmm.. the new crafting system is also interesting.

Will you play today? I will run from office early today. But the sad thing is tomorrow is working for me


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 15, 2013)

Its darn hard to kill rosh now. Rosh has I think 3 levels.

1st lvl - 15000 hp
2nd lvl - 30000 hp 
Never reached lvl 3.

Its super hard to kill him. Any suggestions?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Hmm.. the new crafting system is also interesting.
> 
> Will you play today? I will run from office early today. But the sad thing is tomorrow is working for me



May be after 4-5, cant say for sure. From monday i'll be regular though.



gamer.geek said:


> Its darn hard to kill rosh now. Rosh has I think 3 levels.
> 
> 1st lvl - 15000 hp
> 2nd lvl - 30000 hp
> ...


Heroes with lifesteal are must i suppose. Last year roshan had only 1 level. This time it'll be difficult then


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Why do I always GET MATCHMAKED with idiots?
> Today ganesh and I got matchmaked with a noob WHO DEINED AEGIS



calm down.. Pros do it too


----------



## theserpent (Nov 15, 2013)

cooljeba said:


> calm down.. Pros do it too



Well I have seen it,But this was insane...



Piyush said:


> May be after 4-5, cant say for sure. From monday i'll be regular though.
> 
> 
> Heroes with lifesteal are must i suppose. Last year roshan had only 1 level. This time it'll be difficult then



Lost all the times today


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2013)

Isnt the roshan killing time is a team event? I mean both teams are required to kill the roshan. How can one lose? Is there a time limit?


----------



## nims11 (Nov 15, 2013)

RIP D2 for Linux. If valve want to support it half-assedly, then no thanks! Random mid game crashes since the new update... :/


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 15, 2013)

ok from now on i will play pub only no co op any1 up for party?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2013)

nims11 said:


> RIP D2 for Linux. If valve want to support it half-assedly, then no thanks! Random mid game crashes since the new update... :/



They'll come back to it for sure. I bet their hands are already full, dunno why they put so much emphasis on hatz and stuff.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> They'll come back to it for sure. I bet their hands are already full, dunno why they put so much emphasis on hatz and stuff.



Turns out the bug is with ember spirit. Whenever ember is in game, it causes crash in the Linux Client -_-. Hope they fix it soon, as ember will be picked more often these days...


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Turns out the bug is with ember spirit. Whenever ember is in game, it causes crash in the Linux Client -_-. Hope they fix it soon, as ember will be picked more often these days...



Make sure you post this in dev.dota2.com
they may fix this in tomorrow's mico-update


----------



## nims11 (Nov 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Make sure you post this in dev.dota2.com
> they may fix this in tomorrow's mico-update



Have done that on the github issues page for Dota 2... Lets see.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 15, 2013)

Btw...Heard in the new update the cosmetic items can be leveled up, for ex. the dota cinema svens set has items which level up and change appearance based on the wins, like the International courier. I feel this is one of the big changes with this update.


----------



## Ramu56 (Nov 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0OK8fo4IKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> [YOUTUBE]e0OK8fo4IKI[/YOUTUBE]


fixed


----------



## Desmond (Nov 16, 2013)

Vote for Dota 2 for Inside Gaming's Gamer Choice Awards :

Inside Gaming Awards 2013


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 16, 2013)

how to kill roshan?
Simple, get enough flesh heap stacks on Pudge to make him kill roshan in around 5 hits (not including crits). Because face it, the stacks needed to one-shot roshan is FIVE TIMES the amount needed to five-shot him, and since you can just stack attack speed through items, those four extra hits (again not including crits) are only going to take one or two more seconds of bashing.
Core assumptions * Diretide isn't on a timer * Flesh heap stacks infinitely * Extending the game past the 20 minute mark doesn't start the hall of fame counter
Roshan 80 armor (type: heavy) - 62 from items and abilities = 18 150,000 HP (312,500 EHP after armor reductions)
HEROES AND TEAMS Team 1 Team 2 Pudge DMG Bloodseeker +dmg buff Venge -armor/+dmg aura Shadow fiend -armor Magnus +dmg buff Templar assassin -armor Wisp +atk speed Slardar -armor Tinker perma HEX Alchemist -armor
Auras Minus armor: 5 venge, 20 slardar, 6 SF, 8 TA, 6 medallion, 5 cuirass, 6 deso, 6 alchemist Bonus damage: 120% bloodseeker, 36% venge, 30% wolf, 50% magnus, 100% DD rune = 336%
Let's say Team 1 is radiant and Team 2 is dire. Everyone on the dire team will remain lvl 1 throughout the game so that Pudge can farm flesh heap as fast as possible (hero lvl 1 = 5 second respawn timer, 5 heroes on 5 second respawn timer ~ 1 kill every second = 60 kills á minute = 3600 kills á hour = 6480 (3600*1.8) strength from flesh heap á hour).
Farming heroes for three hours would result in 3*6480 = 19440 bonus strength as BASE DAMAGE. If we then add the bonus damage modifiers which is 120% from bloodrage, 36% from venge aura, 50% from magnus empower, 30% from wolf aura and if possible, 100% from a DD rune, then that adds up to 336% extra damage. That results in 19,440 * 4.36 = 84758.4 damage per auto attack. With roshans armor down to 18 this results in a 52% damage reduction, making his EHP (effective hit points) 312,500.
With ~85,000 damage per auto attack and ~313,000 EHP on rosh, this would result in 4 hits to kill, and that is not factoring in that if you crit on one of the first two hits, he dies in two hits.



Spoiler



Source:Click here


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Vote for Dota 2 for Inside Gaming's Gamer Choice Awards :
> 
> Inside Gaming Awards 2013


done.



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> how to kill roshan?---------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All fixed now



> Dota 2 Update - November 15th, 2013
> 
> Diretide:
> 
> ...


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 16, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chill..

1. The article you linked is 1 year ago, that means for previous diretide. Last year it was different. You have to kill roshan only once, and the lowest time achiever got into hall of fame. This year it is every time you kill roshan he will respawn with next level and increased health. And the circle goes untill the timer is up. The team go highest level will get into hall of fame.

2. The strategy iG took were they were playing 10 man party, one side picked squishy magical damage dealers, so they can feed pudge other side they picked Pudge(due to fresh leap), Magnus(Cleave) Troll(Attack speed and Bash) Veng (Aura) Bloodseeker(Increased damage for pudge).

3. Some strategy. they used Abbaddon to tank roshan. Pudge made 2bfurry + Magnus cleave = more than 100% cleave damage, pudge and magnus were attacking abbadon instead of roshan. so that the roshan get the increased damage from cleave plus cleave ignores roshan's massive armor.

Now they fixed the pudge fresh leap.



> When you start Sugar Rush (Phase 2): - All heroes are upgraded to level 25. - Your gold now counts up at 1000/sec. - Pudge's Flesh Heap is reset to 1. - The timer to fight Roshan doesn't start until he either takes damage or 5 minutes have elapsed.



So no more feed pudge


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 16, 2013)

Its great thing done by Valve. It wasn't fair at all to see 2 parties killing roshan at such high levels by cheating. Anyone up for a party now?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 16, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/Qu2FNra.jpg
My best K/D as bounty
Also,Notice my fatness


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2013)

Such phatness


----------



## theserpent (Nov 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Chill..
> 
> 1. The article you linked is 1 year ago, that means for previous diretide. Last year it was different. You have to kill roshan only once, and the lowest time achiever got into hall of fame. This year it is every time you kill roshan he will respawn with next level and increased health. And the circle goes untill the timer is up. The team go highest level will get into hall of fame.
> 
> ...



How is that possible


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2013)

theserpent said:


> How is that possible



Lobby bachchaa


----------



## theserpent (Nov 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Lobby bachchaa



Lobby diretide  WHY arent we having IT


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 16, 2013)

pm me if you guys are playing lobby


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 16, 2013)

theserpent said:


> How is that possible



Two 5 man party, all of them start searching at the same time. So there is a chance of getting matched against each other. If they see the Accept Decline at same time they accept, otherwise they decline.



ghouse12311 said:


> pm me if you guys are playing lobby



Good news for you. They added strange pudge hook with modifier like invisible hook, fresh leap count etc .



Piyush said:


> Lobby bachchaa



Noob.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Two 5 man party, all of them start searching at the same time. So there is a chance of getting matched against each other. If they see the Accept Decline at same time they accept, otherwise they decline.
> Noob.



Seriously!?!?!
cr@p


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Good news for you. They added strange pudge hook with modifier like invisible hook, fresh leap count etc .



but from now on we have do socketing or something for that na? i still don't understand that stuff

check this image...how to get these gems?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 16, 2013)

guys something wrong with my dota 2 m not getting drops i mean it show in the end game i got drop but its nowhere to be found in my inventory..............wth!!!


----------



## Ramu56 (Nov 16, 2013)

Did anyone tried crafting?I just crafted a uncommon scroll and got a rare DP item.I like it


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm still yet to play first diretide game.. forget about crafting


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 17, 2013)

I heard they are selecting Some Different Server and Selecting Different languages *ex:Chinese Server and Russian Language* and they click on Start match and the MM matches these 2 parties
and the Hero Picking and Items
Cleave from PA and Sven : The DMG doesn't consider armour value
aura items : Drums,assault curiass, Vlad and necromanican too-supports should have these items
Team A: PA , Troll , magnus , Shadow Shaman , Sven
Team B: Lion , abaddon , slardar , lone druid (for 12 slots) , Ursa
instead of scythe of wise try Orchid and full leveled Dagon and necromanican Books 
We all doing the same mistake by buying Boots of travel , since the recent change in update we should attack the roshan after we grouped
just buy all the Battlefury , Divine , Deadulus , mjoliner and walk to the roshan


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 17, 2013)

Anyone gonna try 10 man stack for diretide?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Anyone gonna try 10 man stack for diretide?



No... its way much difficult now.
Whats the new max lvl roshan record? lvl 36?


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 17, 2013)

I saw it at lvl 39


----------



## rapusa (Nov 17, 2013)

Some diretide questions for pros :
Necrolyte's passive aura and* ulti* works on roshan ? 
elder titan's armor debuff works on roshan ?
Is it true any % bassed dmg of HP don't work on roshan ?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 17, 2013)

a nice guide on socketing for those of you interested 

*steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=195749123

Edit: can someone tell me if I can remove the Inscribed gem from one item and put it on another?


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 18, 2013)

Here is my run with Ursa 27 odd kills 



Another run with Ursa 36 Kills - My Highest so far 
Steam Community :: Screenshot :: 36 kills ^_^


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 18, 2013)

owned the opposite team after a long time today  that too 2 times in a row
actually in this game i was against dual melee lane(slark wanted mid), utilized the advantage to the maximum extent 
*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/901013513578331634/6E47B312CDB7205B914D4436C792FA172D0CB0B1/1024x575.resizedimage


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 18, 2013)

^the Bounty Feeder in your team needs lessons from me


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 18, 2013)

want to play the most annoying weaver? check this game...died only once cause of venomancer's ulti but it was a very satisfying game 

the trick is to go mid and farm radiance by 15 mins...20 mins max and start ganking...with radiance aura, swarm and weavers 3rd skill almost instant kill any hero....but if the mid lane is tough try to gank and get farm or just go with regular linkens sphere...the main key here is that you should be able to last hit almost every creep in mid lane and get radiance by 15 mins...i want someone to try this and post here about the game...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 19, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> want to play the most annoying weaver? check this game...died only once cause of venomancer's ulti but it was a very satisfying game
> 
> the trick is to go mid and farm radiance by 15 mins...20 mins max and start ganking...with radiance aura, swarm and weavers 3rd skill almost instant kill any hero....but if the mid lane is tough try to gank and get farm or just go with regular linkens sphere...the main key here is that you should be able to last hit almost every creep in mid lane and get radiance by 15 mins...i want someone to try this and post here about the game...



Tried this, got a 11min 30sec radiance and owned everyone 
Steam Community :: Screenshot :: 11:30mins radiance DD


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 19, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Tried this, got a 11min 30sec radiance and owned everyone
> Steam Community :: Screenshot :: 11:30mins radiance DD



wow nice 11 min radiance...i cant see the screenshot but i think u had an easy mid, play more games where u can get a tough mid hero like qop or invoker and tell me some tips to farm radiance faster...in my two games yesterday i got the radiance at 16 mins....will play more weaver mid games from today


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2013)

If Gondar gets solo lane and Weaver mid, then BH can help Weaver in early Radiance


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 19, 2013)

If any one have spare Diretide chests and gem boxes, and not going to use them, give me please. Here is my steam trade link. *steamcommunity.com/tradeoffer/new/?partner=101610899&token=yjUx4jJG


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 19, 2013)

Why is everyone in need of Diretide chests and gem boxes? I mean I couldn't see anything special in those chests. I have given 3 chests to a person who gave me 6 commons for them. Was this a fair deal or I messed it up again.

BTW Anyone up for a party?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 19, 2013)

Tips for slardar pls to help me get moar kills
This is what i do
skill 1>attack hero>skill 2(AoE stun)       but the enemy hero is already out of skill 2's range
always i end up 1/2/10 or 3/2/15.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Tips for slardar pls to help me get moar kills
> This is what i do
> skill 1>attack hero>skill 2(AoE stun)       but the enemy hero is already out of skill 2's range
> always i end up 1/2/10 or 3/2/15.



get blink dagger asap so that you can blink and always land your stun..once you get blink mana will be a big problem for slardar so get a bottle or magic wand and have someone in your team to get mana boots..


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 19, 2013)

I have got pissed off now. I'm getting matchmaked with such shitty players, who don't know what does a carry means. 

Everyone blames each other like hell. All people from Malaysia and Singapore are retards. I'm shifting to any other server than SEA. PLease suggest me a server where good players can be found. 

This game, I was PA. In the start, I thought pudge is a good player cuz of his cosmetic items like he had an immortal hook and other stuffs. But he came out to be a true noob. He was hooking me deliberately as I called him noob. No 1 was at out bot lane. Brood and Doom both were fighting for jungles. Clinkz wasn't going bot. 

Please help me. M thinking of leaving Dota after seeing last few games.


----------



## rapusa (Nov 19, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> I have got pissed off now. I'm getting matchmaked with such shitty players, who don't know what does a carry means.
> 
> Everyone blames each other like hell. All people from Malaysia and Singapore are retards. I'm shifting to any other server than SEA. PLease suggest me a server where good players can be found.
> 
> ...



Pick Russian servers and have fun 

If your lvl is low then you get lots of noobs but soon you get pro players as you lvl up and then they will call you NOOB ! , Retard! etc etc


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 19, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> I have got pissed off now. I'm getting matchmaked with such shitty players, who don't know what does a carry means.
> 
> Everyone blames each other like hell. All people from Malaysia and Singapore are retards.* I'm shifting to any other server than SEA. PLease suggest me a server where good players can be found. *
> 
> ...



Russia,Europe East,Europe west


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> Please help me. M thinking of leaving Dota after seeing last few games.


You should play with us .
And if you are rampage from steam, I think I had you invited today noon but you didnt respond

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Btw had so much fun with pudge after a loooooong time. Got first blood against weaver (and he wasnt noob) . Did some fog hooks, like 2-3. Never let Rubik stole my hook, he tried many times but got Rot 
DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 391661456


----------



## rapusa (Nov 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> You should play with us .
> And if you are rampage from steam, I think I had you invited today noon but you didnt respond
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


He wasn't noob but look at their team , I am sure they were feeder ...


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 20, 2013)

I also saw your game. Piyush some of those blind hooks were amazing. While I was watching you guys play, i was just thinking about your coordination; all cuz of last couple of matches. 

@piyush   yea m tat rampage! only. Sorry i was afk that time. So couldn't pick up tat call. I will surely play with you guys now. Its better to wait and play rather than playing with those malaysian noobs. 


Btw can anyone teach me animation cancelling? And give me a guide for LS please.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 20, 2013)

rapusa said:


> He wasn't noob but look at their team , I am sure they were feeder ...


Yea... a solo drow and rubick were always good meal for me 


gamer.geek said:


> I also saw your game. Piyush some of those blind hooks were amazing. While I was watching you guys play, i was just thinking about your coordination; all cuz of last couple of matches.
> 
> @piyush   yea m tat rampage! only. Sorry i was afk that time. So couldn't pick up tat call. I will surely play with you guys now. Its better to wait and play rather than playing with those malaysian noobs.
> 
> ...



Animation canceling? Ypu mean like magnus do and annoy the hell out of enemy team by animating and canceling his ulti? I've never tried. But when playing pudge if I think that my hook will miss I quickly move a lil so as to cancel my hook animation.

Guide on LS:
There are many guides simply because of the enemy draft. 
--Mostly if you want to jungle then go for Tangos, Quellin blade and Stout shield. If laning, replace stout with 3 branches for a wand later.
--Now since Naix is slow in catching up to heroes get your simple boots first. You may want to upgrade it to either power treads or phase boots. I prefer phase so as to get extra speed and unit phase walking which is important in team fights.
--After getting simple boots, get your armlet asap. Most people think of making Midas, but let me tell you, if you areable to get your Midas complete before 8 mins mark, then it is useful otherwise you just filled up your slot with a not so important item. So its better to rush armlet first. I buy the helmet first from armlet components so as to gain hp regen and armor.
--After armlet complete your boots or if your team have some one with movt speed aura or movt speed bonus ability, then you can complete your boots later.
--Now this is the point where the game strategy divides. Now you can either go for straight hyperstone or make skull basher instead. I prefer buying hyperstone since it will help you in rage+ open wounds combo along with the active armlet. You may want to complete hyperstone to either mjollnir or AC. Go for AC if enemy have more physical dmg heroes. And make mjollnir if enemy have some illusion making heroes as mjollnir passive chain lightning will help you. Also its active charge around Naix help in close combat.
--So all naix need is boots, armlet , hyperstone and skull basher. If you have further gold to spend, then upgrade your SB to Abyssal blade. Some people prefer spending on a Reaver just to gain extra HP so as to annoy them more.

Some other builds which I made simply because of particular enemy draft.
-- A team with many disablers will make your rage look not enough. In that case make a BKB
--I once made phase boots,  Drums and SnY after armlet because enemy had venomancer, abaddon, Viper. So movt speed was useful.
--Once I also made an Orchid because enemy had a storm spirit and no one in my team had a silence/disable ability. That item helped me a lot.
--And long time back I made a satanic just to troll the enemy team


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 20, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> I also saw your game. *Piyush some of those blind hooks were amazing.* While I was watching you guys play, i was just thinking about your coordination; all cuz of last couple of matches.



you sure it was Piyush playing pudge? I never saw him playing pudge before!!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 20, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you sure it was Piyush playing pudge? I never saw him playing pudge before!!



Whenever I play with you, you go mid lol. So I cant play pudge.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 20, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you sure it was Piyush playing pudge? I never saw him playing pudge before!!



He's a pro in Pudge


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> He's a pro in Pudge



I seriously doubt that


----------



## Piyush (Nov 20, 2013)

Hahah not pro but somehow manage


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 20, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> I also saw your game. Piyush some of those blind hooks were amazing. While I was watching you guys play, i was just thinking about your coordination; all cuz of last couple of matches.
> 
> @piyush   yea m tat rampage! only. Sorry i was afk that time. So couldn't pick up tat call. I will surely play with you guys now. Its better to wait and play rather than playing with those malaysian noobs.
> 
> ...




Press "S" mid animation to cancel it.. requires practice as different spells or attacks have different animation time... like cancelling lesharac stun is easier than cancelling spiked carapice of nyx etc.
Performing other actions like attacking or moving or using other spells, do cancel some spell animations.... but pressing "s" is the surest way as far as i know....


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 20, 2013)

Today, after playing with you guys, I am grateful to all you guys - Ninno nd piyush. 

I am waiting to play with others too.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 20, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Press "S" mid animation to cancel it.. requires practice as different spells or attacks have different animation time... like cancelling lesharac stun is easier than cancelling spiked carapice of nyx etc



What happens by cancelling animation?


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> What happens by cancelling animation?



It basically help to increase the attacks per second if and if done properly. In pro games, cancelling leshrac's spell may cause the enemy to take action like backout, or sometimes, if u r lucky, enemy may pop bkb too.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> What happens by cancelling animation?



You can use it avoid wasting your spells or timing your last hits and abilities like Magnus ulti etc... and also faking some spells or attacks to make enemies misuse/time their spells. Ex: When you see some tping alone to a tower you are attacking, you fake a lesh stun, they will most probably cancel their tp. Also if you fake some abilities like mag ulti or stun, the puck players will try to juke by using phase shift, when they are out of it you can use your stun. Also in team fights enemies start to disperse when you try to use centaur stuns or mag ulti, you can ue it to your advantage by faking it so you disrupt positions and isolating enemies and same time making sure you dont waste your skills.



gamer.geek said:


> It basically help to increase the attacks per second if and if done properly. In pro games, cancelling leshrac's spell may cause the enemy to take action like backout, or sometimes, if u r lucky, enemy may pop bkb too.


Yup.. making enemies miss use bkbs, euls, blinks, force staffs etc will have huge impacts in team fights.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 20, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> Today, after playing with you guys, I am grateful to all you guys - Ninno nd piyush.
> 
> I am waiting to play with others too.



lets play today after 9

I played 3 games with weaver yesterday and farmed radiance by 15 mins in all the 3 games but I lost 2 games because of noob feeders in my team 
someone suggest a lineup where weaver can go mid and farm easily...i was thinking of warlock sven and some other supports...


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 20, 2013)

best support for weaver would be treant.. coz with body armour spell he can help you from anywhere on the map and also avoid leeching your xp by staying in your lane to support. Another would be crystal maiden, who makes sure you have enough mana to sukuchi, with her aura. Also rashta and omni knight...omni knight combos great with weaver for a attacking lane, if you time your sukuchi with his heal you can kill any support or most of the carrys easily. All of his spells help weaver to stay alive longer which is what weaver needs more than anything.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> He's a pro in Pudge



Come play with me, I will show how a pro pudge player I am.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 20, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> best support for weaver would be treant.. coz with body armour spell he can help you from anywhere on the map and also avoid leeching your xp by staying in your lane to support. Another would be crystal maiden, who makes sure you have enough mana to sukuchi, with her aura. Also rashta and omni knight...omni knight combos great with weaver for a attacking lane, if you time your sukuchi with his heal you can kill any support or most of the carrys easily.



*THIS.*



arijitsinha said:


> Come play with me, I will show how a pro pudge player I am.



 rubick


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 20, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> best support for weaver would be treant.. coz with body armour spell he can help you from anywhere on the map and also avoid leeching your xp by staying in your lane to support. Another would be crystal maiden, who makes sure you have enough mana to sukuchi, with her aura. Also rashta and omni knight...omni knight combos great with weaver for a attacking lane, if you time your sukuchi with his heal you can kill any support or most of the carrys easily. All of his spells help weaver to stay alive longer which is what weaver needs more than anything.



i know this already.....i just don't want my teammates to fail their lanes and make the enemy carries fat until i get the radiance and i will go mid only with weaver...yesterday in my 2 games by the time i got radiance, the enemy carries were already fat and my team heroes couldn't do anything to support me...


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 20, 2013)

I thought you asked for heroes who sync well with weaver, as you asked for lineup. Anyways no matter how great lineup of heroes is, no one can help if your teammates feed. Try asking them to pick taky supports like warlock, omni or treant and hope they dont feed. 
try this line up sladar, treant, cm, weaver and warlock (as 3 position hero who farms) it should be pretty easy to stay alive and win late game.


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 20, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> I played 3 games with weaver yesterday and farmed radiance by 15 mins in all the 3 games but I lost 2 games because of noob feeders in my team
> someone suggest a lineup where weaver can go mid and farm easily...i was thinking of warlock sven and some other supports...



Same thing happend with me in my last couple of weaver games. I already warned my team that i am farming radiance, i aint coming to gank, play safe but inspite of that, they fed. This is really disgusting.


Btw we are surely playing tonight 9 pm .


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 20, 2013)

so much fresh meat so little time


----------



## Piyush (Nov 20, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> so much fresh meat so little time



Do you play dota 2 too?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 20, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Do you play dota 2 too?



Yea he's a pro


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 20, 2013)

suggest me some carry heroes i mean new
i dont want Drow,sniper like gay heroes
and dont want traditional heroes like LS,OD ,PL ,Am (tournament picks)
alche is picked alot in tournament these days and Ck is great with support heroes..suggest me some more

diretide is updated
that roshan can be hexed and stunned but cant be silenced...
means repeated stuns will finish the roshan in secs


----------



## theserpent (Nov 20, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> suggest me some carry heroes i mean new
> i dont want Drow,sniper like gay heroes
> and dont want traditional heroes like LS,OD ,PL ,Am (tournament picks)
> alche is picked alot in tournament these days and Ck is great with support heroes..suggest me some more
> ...



Okay,I guess I will play dota but only diretide 

Try hereos like Lycan,Gyro,Razor


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 20, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> suggest me some carry heroes i mean new
> i dont want Drow,sniper like gay heroes
> and dont want traditional heroes like LS,OD ,PL ,Am (tournament picks)
> alche is picked alot in tournament these days and Ck is great with support heroes..suggest me some more
> ...



Silencer? is he a carry?


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 20, 2013)

> suggest me some carry heroes i mean new
> i dont want Drow,sniper like gay heroes
> and dont want traditional heroes like LS,OD ,PL ,Am (tournament picks)
> alche is picked alot in tournament these days and Ck is great with support heroes..suggest me some more
> ...



Troll Warlord, Void, PA, Medusa (Damn hard carry), Spectre, Luna and many more. 



> Silencer? is he a carry?



Yes. He's a pretty good carry cuz he gains free intelligence for kills and more intelligence = more damage. Plus his Glaives of wisdom can increase his dmg on the basis of his intelligence. But still he isn't a hard carry like FV, medusa etc.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeahh we met lvl 26 roshan


----------



## nims11 (Nov 20, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> Yes. He's a pretty good carry cuz he gains free intelligence for kills and more intelligence = more damage. Plus his Glaives of wisdom can increase his dmg on the basis of his intelligence. But still he isn't a hard carry like FV, medusa etc.



You forgot the most important point. *Pure Damage*!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 20, 2013)

nims11 said:


> You forgot the most important point. *Pure Damage*!



Really? 
One guy had BKB and my skill 2 was still hitting him.Now i know why


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2013)

Behold Jugger-axe :



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/UrDZj4i.gif


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd like to point out 1 thing though, even though Piyush said dont go Midas with LS, I think Midas is super important if you plan on jungling a lot. Unfettered jungling will get you to the mid lane heroes level and ATLEAST 150% gold at around the 18 minute mark


----------



## Piyush (Nov 21, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Behold Jugger-axe :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"Axe-naauuuut"


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 21, 2013)

I wonder what will happen if you're up against this team 
Centaur(Blink)
Slardar(blink)
Ice maiden(blink)
Zeus(refresher)
Luna


----------



## Piyush (Nov 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I wonder what will happen if you're up against this team
> Centaur(Blink)
> Slardar(blink)
> Ice maiden(blink)
> ...


Well a simple AoE silence or Silencer himself can ruin the blink parade


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 21, 2013)

lets play today after 9 just like yesterday....want to play more mid weaver 15 min radiance


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 21, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> lets play today after 9 just like yesterday....want to play more mid weaver 15 min radiance



You ****ed them hard yesteday with your 15 min radiance.  BTW, I'm up for a match @ 9pm. Just call me up.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 21, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> lets play today after 9 just like yesterday....want to play more mid weaver 15 min radiance



you can just say more mid heroes  
after a long time got mid lane as puck but joker (PA) wanted mid against zeus after 3 mins 
he stole my game aka kills i will do in early to mid game


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 21, 2013)

Uninstalled dota 2 
During a teamfight or some AoE spell fps reduces to 1-3.Like a damn slideshow.
Will start playing again once i get a new PC


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 22, 2013)

whic hero you guys expect most to be released next?here
hey guys want to know the surprise
click here


Spoiler



there is an 220 mb update for Dota 2


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 22, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there is an 220 mb update for Dota 2



Damn. again. some model change and name changes. wait.. They change pudge model .. how does he looks like now?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 22, 2013)

Nothing special


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> whic hero you guys expect most to be released next?here
> hey guys want to know the surprise
> click here
> 
> ...



I am sure Legion Commander is up next. Almost everything about it is done.

Taking Valve time into consideration I think Techies will take another year.

More details : *www.cyborgmatt.com/dota-2-unreleased-heroes-status/


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 22, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Damn. again. some model change and name changes. wait.. They change pudge model .. how does he looks like now?


he looks (more)cartoonish to me


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2013)

What the hell have they done to Venomancer?

*i.imgur.com/6cACHPH.png

WTF changes

*i.imgur.com/i6nIlpt.jpg


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 22, 2013)

^^ that new pudge doesnt have that britches (pant) he was like wearing white one like in Dota 1
Axe looks so cool with his loose hair and venom suits to his name


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2013)

The Veno now reminds me of 

*kofler.dot.at/40k/units/Tyranid_Trygon_1.jpg

This cannot be unseen by me.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 23, 2013)

I've 44% winrate. Is it bad for 300 hrs and 254 matches? I'm usually on a lose-streak nowadays.. 

*dotabuff.com/players/71845463/matches


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2013)

sygeek said:


> I've 44% winrate. Is it bad for 300 hrs and 254 matches? I'm usually on a lose-streak nowadays..
> 
> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - FusionX - Matches



its decent if you are playing alone


----------



## Sarath (Nov 23, 2013)

sygeek said:


> I've 44% winrate. Is it bad for 300 hrs and 254 matches? I'm usually on a lose-streak nowadays..
> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - FusionX - Matches



That's really low. Steam matchmaking is really screwing with you. No matter how good or bad you are the win percentage is always balanced to be between 48% to 52% (more like 49 -51)


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2013)

Sarath said:


> That's really low. Steam matchmaking is really screwing with you. No matter how good or bad you are the win percentage is always balanced to be between 48% to 52% (more like 49 -51)



but he is new to dota, always play alone (most of the times) and is in lpq most of the times 

I think its fair enough


----------



## Sarath (Nov 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> but he is new to dota, always play alone (most of the times) and is in lpq most of the times
> I think its fair enough



But that is still too damn low. He should be matched with new players but looks like he is being put against experienced ones. 

Even otherwise matchmaking has really gone rotten after the beta ended.


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 23, 2013)

my winrate is 45% 
i mostly get noob teammates and this is  what happens when i play support
DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 395620880
in that game we(me and my lane partner) won the top lane with quite lead but other lanes fed pudge real hard and his strength skyrocketed


----------



## sygeek (Nov 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> its decent if you are playing alone


So, do you recommend a join a party or something?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 23, 2013)

100 pages


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2013)

sygeek said:


> So, do you recommend a join a party or something?



yes..


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 23, 2013)

I took this screenshot on diretide first day, Look at the Russia's average weight time
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/902139784004618779/09F68B875CDB3C50B9E8A31AC08608448051EBC9/

changed game mode from all pick to single draft and now i am on a winning streak  and will learn new heroes faster


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2013)

^^Oh its just 18 mins. We can finish a diretide match in it


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> ^^Oh its just 18 mins. We can finish a diretide match in it



look carefully and u will realize its not 18 min...........


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> ^^Oh its just 18 mins. We can finish a diretide match in it


18 hours and 1 min


----------



## Sarath (Nov 24, 2013)

Why you guys do no sunday lobbies?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> look carefully and u will realize its not 18 min...........





Niilesh said:


> 18 hours and 1 min





Sarath said:


> Why you guys do no sunday lobbies?


Lack of players may be.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 24, 2013)

*Spreadsheet updated*






Piyush said:


> Lack of players may be.



We have 28 players from TDF now


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2013)

Sarath said:


> *Spreadsheet updated*
> We have 28 players from TDF now


I meant active players yaar.
Plus there is no balance of team most of the times when we play. This is the main reason that many guys dropped the idea of lobby. Nothing is more saddening than losing a one sided match again and again and again.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I meant active players yaar.
> Plus there is no balance of team most of the times when we play. This is the main reason that many guys dropped the idea of lobby. Nothing is more saddening than losing a one sided match again and again and again.



We can balance teams only when we play more together. We are leaving it to steam and it's creating random teams.

--------------


I think we should skip the balance team option and do it manually. Like we choose two captains before starting the game. Each one chooses the player he wants turn by turn (like we must have done for cricket when we were kids).


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 24, 2013)

Lets play then today.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2013)

Sarath said:


> I think we should skip the balance team option and do it manually. Like we choose two captains before starting the game. Each one chooses the player he wants turn by turn (like we must have done for cricket when we were kids).



hahha thats nice.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 24, 2013)

Leetss do it today xD

More important make a whatsapp group for dota 2


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Leetss do it today xD
> 
> More important make a whatsapp group for dota 2



You will be out of that group. I dont want to get constant beep on my phone.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sarath said:


> We can balance teams only when we play more together. We are leaving it to steam and it's creating random teams.
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...



idk that idea works coz when i am the captain i always took good players and big looking players 
better play a team match against someone
vote starting now
Team match or F***** up lobby match?


----------



## rapusa (Nov 24, 2013)

Sarath said:


> We can balance teams only when we play more together. We are leaving it to steam and it's creating random teams.
> --------------
> I think we should skip the balance team option and do it manually. Like we choose two captains before starting the game. Each one chooses the player he wants turn by turn (like we must have done for cricket when we were kids).


I agree, Captain mode can solve balancing issue. Just don't pick *ganeshnokiae63* as captain 
Recently I played solo games in dota 2 and all were full of retards who abuse abilities. New stone spirit give them more chances to abuse, even disable help option don't work.(Now just playing LOL, community far better there )msg me on steam if want team match 
Even when I play with friends, matches are mostly unbalanced so why not play lobby instead at least we know that no one will abuse or ruin fun


----------



## Sarath (Nov 24, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Lets play then today.


You guys start playing. I won't be playing until Jan. 





theserpent said:


> Leetss do it today xD
> More important make a whatsapp group for dota 2





arijitsinha said:


> You will be out of that group. I dont want to get constant beep on my phone.


That's a good idea. @arijit: You can mute a group. Get messages but not notifications. 




ganeshnokiae63 said:


> idk that idea works coz when i am the captain i always took good players and big looking players
> better play a team match against someone
> vote starting now
> Team match or F***** up lobby match?



What is team match? I heard it a few times in this thread but have no idea what it is.



rapusa said:


> I agree, Captain mode can solve balancing issue. Just don't pick *ganeshnokiae63* as captain
> Recently I played solo games in dota 2 and all were full of retards who abuse abilities. New stone spirit give them more chances to abuse, even disable help option don't work.(Now just playing LOL, community far better there )msg me on steam if want team match
> Even when I play with friends, matches are mostly unbalanced so why not play lobby instead at least we know that no one will abuse or ruin fun





Piyush said:


> hahha thats nice.


We need captains who have played with most of TDF members. So that excludes me :'(


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 24, 2013)

i just got a mythical bunny courier drop in a totally one sided game...i was playing pudge with a score of 3/16/12...we lost pretty bad...how did i get this drop?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 24, 2013)

Made the whatsapp group-Fang,Ninno,Zer0,darth vader,desmond have been added PM me if you want to be added too


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 24, 2013)

Sarath said:


> @arijit: You can mute a group. Get messages but not notifications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have not played with serpent, through out the game you will hear that alt+click map ping sound. Wait now that alt+ctrl click sound which is more annoying 

Team match is even more harder. There is an option to find team matches. You can create your own team with 5 members, and you will be match against another team. Once we played, nd totally wiped out. They are mostly Lannies or communicate via microphone. Not like us.


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Made the whatsapp group-Fang,Ninno,Zer0,darth vader,desmond have been added PM me if you want to be added too



ur inbox is full.........


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sarath said:


> What is team match? I heard it a few times in this thread but have no idea what it is.
> 
> team match requires 5 in a party and this "Find A Team Match" need to be clicked to play against a team
> this type of match maybe harder but not all the matches are
> Mostly tournament picks are taken and laning like trilane ,solo are





arijitsinha said:


> Team match is even more harder. There is an option to find team matches. You can create your own team with 5 members, and you will be match against another team. Once we played, nd totally wiped out. They are mostly Lannies or communicate via microphone. Not like us.


I still remember the match and got the results too
ganesh-clinkz
disasterparthi-enchantress
fang-night stalker
vegeta-rubick
ninno-spirit breaker
their picks are naix, Shadow demon,puck, magnus , venomancer..
we did a mistake that we are radiant..and our laning was enchantress(NC) and rubick  bot lane ,NS mid , Clinkz and bara top lane  
their magnus did solo top ,puck went mid and they tried tri lane Shadow demon , naix and venomancer


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 25, 2013)

Guys add me.. Started playing recently  100+ Hours so far.. I added myname in the Dota 2 Entry form on Google Drive


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 25, 2013)

Playing dota for many years now, i still dont understand the concept behind laning heroes, especially tri lane setups.
Can sum1 plz post some concise guide here


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Playing dota for many years now, i still dont understand the concept behind laning heroes, especially tri lane setups.
> Can sum1 plz post some concise guide here



It mainly compsies of 1 carry, 1 support and 1 either offlaner or pusher. Thats all I know


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 25, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Playing dota for many years now, i still dont understand the concept behind laning heroes, especially tri lane setups.
> Can sum1 plz post some concise guide here



It basically helps to get as much farm as the carry could get. Although, the exp gets split among all 3 heroes, but all the farm there is taken by the carry. The other 2 heroes are babysitter. They even help carry in getting kills. The supports pull the neutrals to get more exp and the carry farms the lanes. It is usually done in high skill games. You can watch TI3 replays to get a good idea about it.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 25, 2013)

Hmm that clears it up mostly, but main doubt remains, how to decide which hero should go in which lane and with which hero as a lane partner??? Also how to predict who will u be facing in the lane?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 25, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Playing dota for many years now, i still dont understand the concept behind laning heroes, especially tri lane setups.
> Can sum1 plz post some concise guide here



trilane consits of 3 heroes in a lane,1 in mid and 1 in solo against tri or duo
trilane - 2 supports and 1 carry 
carry is weak at early stages and support who also posses nuking abiltiy can give kills to carry to fast farm
some of the support (babysitting heroes) are disruptor , Warlock ,Witch Doc ( healing) ...
the problem in trilaning is one have to solo a lane
solo lane - hard lane and and less gold coz the enemy too pulling the NC
only some heroes can solo with his skills such as Dark seer , Windrunner etc who posses escape skills too
some of the trilanes
Chaos knight -Crystal Maiden -IO
Disruptor -void -warlock -tried that and got early kills 
vengeful spirit -Earthshaker-Kunkka


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Hmm that clears it up mostly, but main doubt remains, how to decide which hero should go in which lane and with which hero as a lane partner??? Also how to predict who will u be facing in the lane?



Usually the top and bottom lanes consist of 1 carry and 1 support. This is the most preferable configuration for dual laning. Judging from the enemies picks and the roles of the corresponding heroes, you can predict who will show up in your lane. However, this is very unlikely in pubs since there could be noobs in the opposite team and they might not know how to lane or how to pick appropriately.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 25, 2013)

I'd like to play with you guys some day, if it's possible


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2013)

Just ping us when you see anyone of us online.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 25, 2013)

Desmond is like the werewolf of dota. Comes out whenever there's a blue moon.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2013)

I am playing right now.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am playing right now.


Why you no play when I play? 

Playing diretide?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2013)

Actually yeah, also played a match with Akshay and Trick, lost. Not playing now.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 25, 2013)

Russians Russians everywhere


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 25, 2013)

guys if u want to win let me play mid weaver with you...u guys need to pick support/gankers,ward and not die in your lanes and gank whenever possible till 15-20 mins mark, after this i will start ganking we can win easy..early game radiance on weaver is really OP 

i played 10 straight games with weaver and was able to farm radiance by 15 mins in all games

played 3 games with piyush, hunter, ninno last week where they picked support and played good and we won all 3 games but later they picked some random heroes and we lost even though i had 25+ kills....


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys if u want to win let me play mid weaver with you...u guys need to pick support/gankers,ward and not die in your lanes and gank whenever possible till 15-20 mins mark, after this i will start ganking we can win easy..early game radiance on weaver is really OP
> 
> i played 10 straight games with weaver and was able to farm radiance by 15 mins in all games
> 
> played 3 games with piyush, hunter, ninno last week where they picked support and played good and we won all 3 games but later they picked some random heroes and we lost even though i had 25+ kills....


Well to be honest you forget 1 thing. Not all the times we will have same situation even if you get hell lot of farm. There are enemy team carries too, not ganking them early cost the game and you know it well since you always tell me to gank late game carries as much as possible.
Also, that last game in which we faced Spirits brother and Puck enchantress, we wouldnt have done anything even if we wanted to (unless we could have picked other heroes as you asked) . That enchantress was a pain and not to mention puck blink silence 

Anyways, what I think that if you want to solo farm, then pick safe side lane, so that mid guy can come and help in ganks both lanes. From my past experience, most of the matches I lost in solo pub matches was not because of stupid match making, but because of the reason that some guy told to play mid and never gank in 15 mins. But whenever I played pudge/NS/Clock/etc.... I always started ganking from lvl 5-6.

Well thats just my opinion


----------



## Sarath (Nov 26, 2013)

*Spreadsheet updated*


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 26, 2013)

what is the Difference between Aether Wings genuine or crafted one?
so many players crafted Legendary recipe with 5 mythicals got puck aether wings


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 26, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> what is the Difference between Aether Wings genuine or crafted one?
> so many players crafted Legendary recipe with 5 mythicals got puck aether wings



No difference, both are same in terms of looks, particle effect. Only difference is the Genuine tag. Wait more, as it can be crafted price will drop for the both.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 26, 2013)

@arjit do you have any inscribed items for Mirana or Pudge? i also have this mythical courier called Arnabus Fairy Bunny or something, how many keys is this courier worth?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @arjit do you have any inscribed items for Mirana or Pudge? i also have this mythical courier called Arnabus Fairy Bunny or something, how many keys is this courier worth?



I have the new mythical pudge hooks, but the modifiers are not so good.
Dont know the courier price. You can check d2l. For how much people selling it(Not the buying price).


Can anyone suggest Mirana's item build and Skill build? which is to max first? arrow or starlight? What item to build?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 26, 2013)

Someone please let me into their team, I can't stop losing!


----------



## gamer.geek (Nov 26, 2013)

OMG Vegeta has got an arcana item!   Dude today I saw your inv and I was amazed at the number of treasure keys and rares/mythicals you have. I almost got a heart attack by seeing the number of treasure keys. How you got so many gr8 items?? I mean you just have 1600 hrs of gameplay but still you have so many gr8 items. Have you bought them?

Please tell me the secret behind all these items.  

BTW Anyone here has any pudge uncommons and commons and wants anything from my crappy inv?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 26, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I have the new mythical pudge hooks, but the modifiers are not so good.
> Dont know the courier price. You can check d2l. For how much people selling it(Not the buying price).



What modifiers do you have?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 26, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> OMG Vegeta has got an arcana item!   Dude today I saw your inv and I was amazed at the number of treasure keys and rares/mythicals you have. I almost got a heart attack by seeing the number of treasure keys. How you got so many gr8 items?? I mean you just have 1600 hrs of gameplay but still you have so many gr8 items. Have you bought them?
> 
> Please tell me the secret behind all these items.
> 
> BTW Anyone here has any pudge uncommons and commons and wants anything from my crappy inv?



My second last page was also full of keys but I opened so many chests in diretide, so it became empty.  . I am very poor luck at getting game drop items. So far I have not got any mythical or legendary in game drops. So the hours played is totally obsolate. All the item I got is via trading.



ghouse12311 said:


> What modifiers do you have?



Forgot.. will check and tell you.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 26, 2013)

Heard 2 new heroes have been introduced? How long would be the learning curve for those?


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 26, 2013)

You done with the remaining 100+ ?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 26, 2013)

arjit saw your inventory, i want the hook with godlike sprees...i will give this courier and some other items if you want...


----------



## Ramu56 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Heard 2 new heroes have been introduced? How long would be the learning curve for those?


It will take forever to know how to use earth spirit,ember spirit is fine though.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Heard 2 new heroes have been introduced? How long would be the learning curve for those?



Earth Spirit is quite a tough hero and I don't know anyone who plays fairly well with those. I have tried it few times in Dota 1. This hero is quite different from other heroes and requires a good presence of mind and calmness to exploit its feature rich skills.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 27, 2013)

the 5 sec (i think) silence on earth spirit is friggin awesome..... only thing is landing that without dying


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 28, 2013)

*cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/505823707826989426/B54481383EBCE85383951665613DB6F1DA10BD37/
first time at level 25


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 28, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/505823707826989426/B54481383EBCE85383951665613DB6F1DA10BD37/
> first time at level 25



Drow with a radiance and scepter,


----------



## Sarath (Nov 28, 2013)

^ That drow deserves an award


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 28, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Drow with a radiance and scepter,


 what was he thinking?
I mean i have seen people getting crystals on heroes like chaos knight but this is too much...


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 28, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> what was he thinking?
> I mean i have seen people getting crystals on heroes like chaos knight but this is too much...



I dont think he was thinking at all. I saw a pic where Riki built Refresher and Scepter.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I dont think he was thinking at all. I saw a pic where Riki built Refresher and Scepter.



Back when I started Dota (1), all of us were beginners and learned doing all sort of things we laugh at today. One of it was our obsession with Vladmir's offering, and the whole team would make one of it -_-.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 28, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Back when I started Dota (1), all of us were beginners and learned doing all sort of things we laugh at today. One of it was our obsession with Vladmir's offering, and the whole team would make one of it -_-.



That is ok, still I see people making MoM+Deso , Battlefury on Range hero , vlad on range carry.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 28, 2013)

Just a few days back,I saw a lifestealer WITH MORBID Mask and then he blames me and ganesh


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 28, 2013)

see this video :
[YOUTUBE]uvMm9GwqCp4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> see this video :
> [YOUTUBE]uvMm9GwqCp4[/YOUTUBE]



Fixed...

But will watch later


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 28, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Fixed...
> 
> But will watch later



i just did like i do with pictures


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 28, 2013)

Speaking of items, seen Tinker with refresher during DOTA1 days. lol we were laughing at the replay but trust me that instant CD thing is magic, it works really good, may seem overkill to have Refresher but its a treat to watch Tinker hexing 2 heroes at a time (and am sure 3 heroes at a time is easily possible)  
Its as fun as playing Akasha with Blink dagger.. trololol times!!!


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> That is ok, still I see people making MoM+Deso , Battlefury on Range hero , vlad on range carry.


MoM atleast gives attack speed when active, so MoM+Deso may be considered situational


ganeshnokiae63 said:


> see this video :
> [YOUTUBE]uvMm9GwqCp4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Speaking of items, seen Tinker with refresher during DOTA1 days. lol we were laughing at the replay but trust me that instant CD thing is magic, it works really good, may seem overkill to have Refresher but its a treat to watch Tinker hexing 2 heroes at a time (and am sure 3 heroes at a time is easily possible)
> Its as fun as playing Akasha with Blink dagger.. trololol times!!!



I have seen op players take Refresher on Tinker a lot of times. After Refresher, an already snowballing Tinker can GG.


----------



## Ramu56 (Nov 28, 2013)

Would tinker really have enough mana to use refresher and his ulti?I highly doubt it.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 29, 2013)

With Boots of travel, tinker can refill his mana at the fountain.


----------



## Ramu56 (Nov 29, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> With Boots of travel, tinker can refill his mana at the fountain.


No dude,in that case he dont need a refresher at all because his ulti have no cooldown.Wait,i forgot.Why do he need a refresher at all when his ulti have no cooldown?Also its just a 1sec channeling at lvl16.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 29, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have seen op players take Refresher on Tinker a lot of times. After Refresher, an already snowballing Tinker can GG.



tinker rearm doesnt affect refresher at all and mana cost of his skills are high
i do recommend *dagon ( lvl 5)* with rearm  800*2 =1600 magical dmg combine with etheral blade


----------



## Desmond (Nov 29, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> tinker rearm doesnt affect refresher at all and mana cost of his skills are high
> i do recommend *dagon ( lvl 5)* with rearm  800*2 =1600 magical dmg combine with etheral blade



I think it used to be unaffected sometime in the past. I am not sure but I think I have seen some Dota 1 players playing it as such.

Probably nerfed for being too op.


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 29, 2013)

does anyone has a shadow essence desperately need one.


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 2, 2013)

I was playing URSA Yesterday and this guy who was playing keeper of the light, I killed him couple of times.. Then he bought Ghost Scepter. I shadow blade on him and as soon as I attack, he will take the first hit then he will activate Ghost Scepter and he just TP's away. Then I abandoned sneaking on him.. Any tips to counter this ?
I know when Ghost Scepter is activate it nulls the Physical damage but amplifies the Magical damage.. Since Ursa has no Magical damage to speak of.. How do I counter such situation ?


----------



## nims11 (Dec 2, 2013)

cooljeba said:


> I was playing URSA Yesterday and this guy who was playing keeper of the light, I killed him couple of times.. Then he bought Ghost Scepter. I shadow blade on him and as soon as I attack, he will take the first hit then he will activate Ghost Scepter and he just TP's away. Then I abandoned sneaking on him.. Any tips to counter this ?
> I know when Ghost Scepter is activate it nulls the Physical damage but amplifies the Magical damage.. Since Ursa has no Magical damage to speak of.. How do I counter such situation ?



Well, he countered ursa with a ghost sceptor, so it won't make sense if ursa will be able reverse counter that easily! Feed on others and let your teamies handle KOTL. Or get a high lvl dagon. Dagon is never a bad item on anyone. But still there are a lot of counters for Ursa and you are likely to face one when you pick ursa against a good team.


----------



## gamer.geek (Dec 2, 2013)

cooljeba said:


> I was playing URSA Yesterday and this guy who was playing keeper of the light, I killed him couple of times.. Then he bought Ghost Scepter. I shadow blade on him and as soon as I attack, he will take the first hit then he will activate Ghost Scepter and he just TP's away. Then I abandoned sneaking on him.. Any tips to counter this ?
> I know when Ghost Scepter is activate it nulls the Physical damage but amplifies the Magical damage.. Since Ursa has no Magical damage to speak of.. How do I counter such situation ?



Just get a Skull Basher and its good to go. With URsa's rage, its almost sure that SB will proc and since TP'ing is chanelled, the stun from SB will stop it.


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 2, 2013)

In Pub games not many people care about team play. They just want to get max kills.. This guy was pushing towers and no one was bothered.. So i was scaring him away all the time.. As soon as he sees me he ran away.
Yeah Dagon, ill keep that in mind. I did had skull basher with me. But he runs certain distance before tp away.. I did had phase boots though.. 
Another idea i thought of after the game was to use 'Eul's Scepter of Divinity' after he has activated his Ghost Scepter.. So that when he lands from the cyclone, i can give him some taste of swipes.. Will try this next time, definitely!


----------



## Piyush (Dec 2, 2013)

gamer.geek said:


> Just get a Skull Basher and its good to go. With URsa's rage, its almost sure that SB will proc and since TP'ing is chanelled, the stun from SB will stop it.



Once KOTL uses the ghost scepter, SB will be useless too as he cant attack him in the first place.



cooljeba said:


> In Pub games not many people care about team play. They just want to get max kills.. This guy was pushing towers and no one was bothered.. So i was scaring him away all the time.. As soon as he sees me he ran away.
> Yeah Dagon, ill keep that in mind. I did had skull basher with me. But he runs certain distance before tp away.. I did had phase boots though..
> Another idea i thought of after the game was to use 'Eul's Scepter of Divinity' after he has activated his Ghost Scepter.. So that when he lands from the cyclone, i can give him some taste of swipes.. Will try this next time, definitely!



Eul's, Force staff or even Abyssal Blade.


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 2, 2013)

cooljeba said:


> In Pub games not many people care about team play. They just want to get max kills.. This guy was pushing towers and no one was bothered.. So i was scaring him away all the time.. As soon as he sees me he ran away.
> Yeah Dagon, ill keep that in mind. I did had skull basher with me. But he runs certain distance before tp away.. I did had phase boots though..
> Another idea i thought of after the game was to use 'Eul's Scepter of Divinity' after he has activated his Ghost Scepter.. So that when he lands from the cyclone, i can give him some taste of swipes.. Will try this next time, definitely!


You can you diffusal blade to debuff Ghost scepter,but i don't know whether agility on Ursa is any good or not.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> You can you diffusal blade to debuff Ghost scepter,but i don't know whether agility on Ursa is any good or not.



I haven't seen anyone using diffusal on Ursa but I think it should work in theory. Ursa does not actually need agility because of Swipes and Rage. Health/Strength items should be given preference to be used with his Ult.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I haven't seen anyone using diffusal on Ursa but I think it should work in theory. Ursa does not actually need agility because of Swipes and Rage. Health/Strength items should be given preference to be used with his Ult.



to catch fleeing enemies such as heroes with MoM will be slowed using Diffusal ..btw i have never seen anyone using diffusal on Ursa and Desmond will try that definitely


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Eul's, Force staff or even Abyssal Blade.


How will Force staff help?(as it doesn't cancel channeling)


----------



## Piyush (Dec 2, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> How will Force staff help?(as it doesn't cancel channeling)


moving the channeling hero will cancel it


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 2, 2013)

*Does someone has a wex essence?* btw i have three extra quas essence...



Piyush said:


> moving the channeling hero will cancel it


No it doesn't..
Force Staff - Dota 2 Wiki


> Force Staff doesn't interrupt the target(allies or enemies)'s channeling, both item and ability. However, it interrupts Meld and Shadow Amulet


----------



## Piyush (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh.. since when?!!??!
I assume after that mega update?


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Oh.. since when?!!??!
> I assume after that mega update?


according to that site balnce changelog it has been like that from the start :/


----------



## Piyush (Dec 2, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> according to that site balnce changelog it has been like that from the start :/



lol thats not possible... I mean I was killed many times using this strat


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I haven't seen anyone using diffusal on Ursa but I think it should work in theory. Ursa does not actually need agility because of Swipes and Rage. Health/Strength items should be given preference to be used with his Ult.





ganeshnokiae63 said:


> to catch fleeing enemies such as heroes with MoM will be slowed using Diffusal ..btw i have never seen anyone using diffusal on Ursa and Desmond will try that definitely



Just realized that Fury Swipes does not stack with orb effects. That is why we have to build Vlads for him. Building Diffusal on Ursa just for the slow is not very feasible since he already has a AOE slow and that you could farm something else such as basher with all that gold.


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 3, 2013)

Shiva Guard is a good item for aoe slow..


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> lol thats not possible... I mean I was killed many times using this strat



I even did that method and enemy just having safe tp to base without no harm


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 3, 2013)

I remember once I forced staff one Earth Shaker towards us to kill him. And then...!!


----------



## Piyush (Dec 3, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I remember once I forced staff one Earth Shaker towards us to kill him. And then...!!



Lol I remember somewhat samething.. when a Magnus carried the enemy ES towards his team. They all died on the spot


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Oh.. since when?!!??!
> I assume after that mega update?



Since the original dota , force staff has never interrupted TP channel


----------



## Piyush (Dec 3, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Since the original dota , force staff has never interrupted TP channel



I dunno now.. I think that I got my TP cancelled by force staff


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 3, 2013)

Probably something else.... try and checkout the replay of the game where you think that happened


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 3, 2013)

Dont mind me,i am just checking my signature.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 3, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Dont mind me,i am just checking my signature.



Yay.. Here comes Mine


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 3, 2013)

Everyone use this signature please,its cool.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 3, 2013)

Add spoiler to signature may be ?


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 3, 2013)

lol check the signature permissions - *i.imgur.com/n8vAEUY.png
looks like they allowed imgg tags by mistake


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 3, 2013)

these sigs will take alot of spaces in thread best is to use the spoiler and shows your Badges


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 3, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> these sigs will take alot of spaces in thread best is to use the spoiler and shows your Badges


Agreed only if i know how to use a spoiled


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 3, 2013)

when ever i join a game and someone picks tide hunter, the game just crashes and shows a message of some cloth error...anyone else facing this problem?


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 3, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> when ever i join a game and someone picks tide hunter, the game just crashes and shows a message of some cloth error...anyone else facing this problem?


Sometimes when i face lag, in console i see a similar type of error(changes every time) but i never faced a crash because of this. BTW i also see `receiving uncompressed update from server' in the console a lot when i lag. anyone knows what this is?


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 4, 2013)

Can anyone buy me the humble bundle please?I will give dota2 keys for that.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 4, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Can anyone buy me the humble bundle please?I will give dota2 keys for that.



You can find it for 2 d2 keys in steamtrades.com.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 4, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> when ever i join a game and someone picks tide hunter, the game just crashes and shows a message of some cloth error...anyone else facing this problem?



someone help me with this please...played 9 games in LQP and game crashed again and now I have 5 games in LPQ....should i re download the entire game again? posted this on dev.dota2.com but no replies...


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 4, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> You can find it for 2 d2 keys in steamtrades.com.


But we cannot trust them as they can take the keys and go offline.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 4, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> someone help me with this please...played 9 games in LQP and game crashed again and now I have 5 games in LPQ....should i re download the entire game again? posted this on dev.dota2.com but no replies...



Before redownloading, verify the integrity check. Probably it is because of corrupte file. Found this one which maybe related to your problem. Its an old issue.

[Critical Bug] ClothSystem: bone R4C0 is undefined

Also if you have console enabled, try to get the logs from there at the time of crash.



Ramu56 said:


> But we cannot trust them as they can take the keys and go offline.



Ping me once you see me online.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 4, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> Everyone use this signature please,its cool.



lol 

Its super cool guys, but lets not use the huge siggy.... will make the longer pages even more longer


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 5, 2013)

What do you guys think?I feel like veil is better as it give more damagae to the other spells and teammates too.


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 5, 2013)

when are you guys playing..time??
would like to play alongside some of you..
im not a regular dota2 played but used to be regular in dota 1
since my level is low im getting teamed up with ultra noobs..
a 4v5 game and with all tier 2 towers up..and still all ma team mates pped..so incredible stupid guys :/


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 5, 2013)

kamikaz said:


> when are you guys playing..time??
> would like to play alongside some of you..
> im not a regular dota2 played but used to be regular in dota 1
> since my level is low im getting teamed up with ultra noobs..
> a 4v5 game and with all tier 2 towers up..and still all ma team mates pped..so incredible stupid guys :/


Everyday after 8PM.


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 5, 2013)

Have a look on this


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 6, 2013)

What controls do you use for dota2 guys?Because i use to use the default controls,but after watching singsing's streams i think his controls are better.So,i am using them too and they are working really good for me.
My controls are
Abilities : QWETGR
Items: DFCZXV
Courier: `
Mouse5:Selecting hero

Also what autoexec.cfg do you guys use?


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 6, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> What controls do you use for dota2 guys?Because i use to use the default controls,but after watching singsing's streams i think his controls are better.So,i am using them too and they are working really good for me.
> My controls are
> Abilities : QWETGR
> Items: DFCZXV
> ...



I use Abilities : QWERD
iTEMS : 123456 (This is the worst part, because of this reason I never buy more than 3 active items.
Courier : Never
Selecting hero : Tab only when playing micro heroes 

I thought of changing this, but I am so used to it.


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 6, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I use Abilities : QWERD
> iTEMS : 123456 (This is the worst part, because of this reason I never buy more than 3 active items.
> Courier : Never
> Selecting hero : Tab only when playing micro heroes
> ...


What about the control groups? Dont you use them?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 7, 2013)

Check this out :


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Check this out :



amazing if there is such a game i will definetly play it...........


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 7, 2013)

QWERDF for abilities
Mouse 1-6 for items (yes I have a naga )
~, F1,F2 control groups (cant handle any more )


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 7, 2013)

Finally Valve is going to release ranked matchmaking for dota 2.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 7, 2013)

QWERDF for abilities
123456 for items . And yea, just like arijit, I dont go over 4 active items.
Hero: I think it was left ALT for me
Courier: I use mouse instead
Group control: Bad at microing


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 8, 2013)

Assuming that some of you dont know about this.
Customising Dota 2


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 9, 2013)

Facebook's Dota 2 India Group is arranging a dota 2 tourney. Entry fee 1 rare per person. Anyone interested? We can easily make 2 teams from tdf.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Facebook's Dota 2 India Group is arranging a dota 2 tourney. Entry fee 1 rare per person. Anyone interested? We can easily make 2 teams from tdf.



link?
I cant find


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Facebook's Dota 2 India Group is arranging a dota 2 tourney. Entry fee 1 rare per person. Anyone interested? We can easily make 2 teams from tdf.


I am interested.I am free for some days.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Facebook's Dota 2 India Group is arranging a dota 2 tourney. Entry fee 1 rare per person. Anyone interested? We can easily make 2 teams from tdf.


wow u sig is huge ........


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2013)

Won all 5 matches today. Feels so good 

The silencer match was friggin awesome. We were done for within 30 mins as the enemy team was kicking ours arse pretty well. Our PA had only helm and void stone till 30 mins. Their NP had agha + Ref before 30 mins, and they had a zeus too, with agha too. But stil we thought of defending just to annoy them a lil more. Thats when the fun started. PA got some cruicial kills and made Midas (i still dunno why, so in late game), BKB and BF. And we kicked them from our base right to theirs.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 10, 2013)

Valve Gives me some nice drops to my inventory
got 2 rare items this week 1)Shadow Shaman Head 2) Rubick Cape
and now this Mythical trine Announcer
*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/197/56u1.jpg


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 10, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Valve Gives me some nice drops to my inventory
> got 2 rare items this week 1)Shadow Shaman Head 2) Rubick Cape
> and now this Mythical trine Announcer
> *imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/197/56u1.jpg





Nice


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 10, 2013)

Steam offline?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2013)

Guess what guys :



Spoiler



Dota 2 - Frostivus

*cdn.dota2.com/apps/dota2/images//frostivus2013/02/bg_01.jpg


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 11, 2013)

Guess What


Spoiler



Big Bone Removed From Dota 2
SK


----------



## theserpent (Dec 11, 2013)

QOP killed SK -_-...So,mostly SK will now be re-carninated as WRAITH KING


----------



## Piyush (Dec 11, 2013)

Well this cant be easily digested. Dont give much of a damn to frostivus when a news like this comes out of nowhere. 
RIP King of kings


----------



## theserpent (Dec 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Well this cant be easily digested. Dont give much of a damn to frostivus when a news like this comes out of nowhere.
> RIP King of kings



this is temporary man..this is just the plan of frostivus


----------



## Piyush (Dec 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> this is temporary man..this is just the plan of frostivus



lol and I thought it was a perma decision
But then that frostivus being cancelled is also their plan?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> lol and I thought it was a perma decision
> But then that frostivus being cancelled is also their plan?


 
Lol see go to frostivus home page.
Day 1:Roll over to both clocks,U see QOP on right and SK on left
Day 2:QOP kills SK,So when u roll over to the clock you see only QOP and sk's clock shows only a spring
So,SK will either be re carninated as WRAITH king or will make a  comeback later  maybe santa claus might bring him back?
Day 3 lets see what this shows us.

Things confirmed
Last or lost greevling
Legion commander


----------



## Piyush (Dec 11, 2013)

Hahaha you really dug deep this time... If only you could show such focus during our dota matches as map awareness 

Just kidding and thanksfor the info


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Hahaha you really dug deep this time...* If only you could show such focus during our dota matches as map awareness*
> 
> Just kidding and thanksfor the info



haha Those things not coming form the mouth ..its coming from heart


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 11, 2013)

Three hero patch incoming. Arc Warden, Legion Commander and SOUL Keeper, plus Ranked Matchmaking plus Frostvirus , plus cancelled frostvirus. 

WTH, what they gonna do?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Three hero patch incoming.* Arc Warden, Legion Commander and SOUL Keeper*, plus Ranked Matchmaking plus Frostvirus , plus cancelled frostvirus.
> 
> WTH, what they gonna do?



Where did u read this?


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 11, 2013)

they finally realized their mistake of allowing [imgg] tags in signature, they don't work anymore 
but they removed url links too for some unknown reason 


EDIT: just checked bug reporting thread and found out bb codes are disabled in signature for a month...


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 11, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> they finally realized their mistake of allowing [imgg] tags in signature, they don't work anymore
> but they removed url links too for some unknown reason
> 
> 
> EDIT: just checked bug reporting thread and found out bb codes are disabled in signature for a month...



Yeah, some people started whining about it.



theserpent said:


> Where did u read this?



The images in day2 page contain some words about them.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Three hero patch incoming. Arc Warden, Legion Commander and SOUL Keeper, plus Ranked Matchmaking plus Frostvirus , plus cancelled frostvirus.
> 
> WTH, what they gonna do?





theserpent said:


> Where did u read this?



Someone on reddit did an in-depth analysis of this image.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Someone on reddit did an in-depth analysis of this image.



That was my source only , but lost the link.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Someone on reddit did an in-depth analysis of this image.



Link please


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2013)

Here it is : CapitalDave comments on Frostivus is canceled.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 11, 2013)

Dota 6.80 beta changelog - Pastebin.com


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dota 6.80 beta changelog - Pastebin.com


If it a genuine patch notes,i ****ing love this patch.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 11, 2013)

- Glaives of Wisdom is no longer considered an unique attack modifier
Deso Silencer coming soon

Ethereal Blade
- Price decreased from 4900 to 4750
- Now uses a Soul Booster instead of an Eaglesong
- New stats are:
        350 HP
        350 Mana
        +4 Hp regeneration
        +100% Mana regeneration
        +7 Strength
        +7 Agility
        +7 Intelligence

Vanguard
- Price decreased from 2225 to 2175
- The item now has an active ability that can be cast on an allied unit (Heroes, creeps or buildings) to give them the item's damage block for 7 seconds. The owner of the item will not benefit from the item's damage block while this buff is in effect, but still get its other bonuses. Has a cooldown of 30 seconds and 50 mana cost.


Also.. Huskar, sLark and Brood now in CM mode (I think Brood was already in CM mode, no? )


----------



## sygeek (Dec 11, 2013)

Ramu56 said:


> If it a genuine patch notes,i ****ing love this patch.


It's absolutely fake.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 11, 2013)

Whoever made that,Should be banned from dota


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hurray Click Here for Patch Notes:
Dota 2 update Changelog


Spoiler



User Interface
Added option to display the Minimap on the right side of the screen. Some HUD skins may have issues in this mode
The drafter is now indicated when spectating a CM or CD game.
Fixed a case where shop items would get stuck on the screen after dragging
Play a sound when a teammates puts an item into your hero's inventory. eg when giving a Tango charge
Fixed a case where health and mana bars would be invisible at the beginning of a match
Select All Other Units hotkey now also selects other units like Plague and Serpent Wards
Added captions in Korean.
Community
*You now get an abandon if one of your party members abandon*
Added message indicating that players must complete a low-priority match with players on both sides to decrement their low-priority penalty count
Adjusted the amount of XP required for Dota Profile levels 2 thru 7 (your in-profile XP bar might be a little off until you finish a game)
Game modes are now unlocked as you progress through levels
6.79c Gameplay Update
Hand of Midas recipe cost increased from 1400 to 1550
Ancestral Spirit vision reduced from 600 to 450
Ancestral Spirit damage reduced from 80/120/160/200 to 60/100/140/180
Plague Wards night vision reduced from 1200 to 800
Venomancer base movement speed reduced from 290 to 285
Fixed Power Cogs knockback aoe being too big
Fixed Whirling Death not restoring enough HP after the debuff wears off
Necronomicon night vision from 1300/1400/1500 to 800
Necronomicon gold bounty increased from 100 to 100/125/150 (per unit)
Magnetic Grip cast range reduced from 1400 to 1100
Boulder Smash silence duration reduced from 5 to 3.5/4/4.5/5
Boulder Smash unit knockback range rescaled from 800 to 500/600/700/800
Fixed Stone Remnant counting as a spell (for purposes of Curse of the Silent, Magic Stick, etc)
Dueling units cannot be disarmed or Force Staffed away
Visage movement speed reduced from 295 to 290
Crystal Maiden base Intelligence reduced from 21 to 19 (same base damage as before)
Added Slark to CM
Added Huskar in CM
Visuals
Orchid - Added fx for damage pop at the end of orchid, and additional effects if unit dies to orchid damage.
Fixed projected texture and screenshake render types that were drawing to the portrait also effecting the world, fixes bug with Enigma darkness rendering from his portrait in the world.
Fixed some Bounty Hunter items which weren't properly showing his Jinada effects.
Economy
Players now receive a series of presents as they proceed through the early levels of the game. Each present contains some free items to use.
Automatically unlock and select item styles that are unlocked by inscribed gems reaching a certain value
Fixed armory preview of items not showing the correct style
Workshop
Heroes updated or newly enabled on the workshop - Earth Spirit, Ember Spirit, Storm Spirit, Gyrocopter, Pudge
Showcase View
Hide Pause panel in Showcase View.
Fixed a bug where dragging could select another follow unit.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2013)

Volvo announces Wraith-Night :

Dota 2 - Wraith-Night



> THE LONGEST NIGHT
> Skeleton King is crumbling to dust after too many resurrections. He has staked his hopes on a ritual that can be performed but once in a millennium. On the solstice known as Wraith-Night, auroral powers charge the earth with an eerie glow. Imbued with Wraith Essence, monsters grow in power but heroes gain new strength. You alone can harvest the energy needed to prepare the King for his next coronation. Who knows how he might show his appreciation?
> 
> YOUR NEW KING IS CROWNED
> ...


----------



## theserpent (Dec 12, 2013)

WTF why do we get abandonded


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 12, 2013)

is it volvo's joke or what? 
On the page Dota 2 - Wraith-Night, 3rd line under interface on moving my mouse over it some random item's icon keeps getting spammed on my screen, even more irritating than the bug which happened in the game 

Edit: Found the Jquery script 
Line 279 in the source if anyone is interested 
$('#ChangeLog ul:nth-child(2) li:nth-child(3)').mouseenter( function () { $('body').append('<div class="Tango Bound"></div>');  } ).mouseleave( function () { $('.Tango.Bound').removeClass('Bound').delay( 2500 ).fadeOut( 'slow', function () { $(this).remove(); } ); } );
                    $(document).on( 'mousemove', function(e) { $('.Tango.Bound').css( { left: e.pageX, top: e.pageY } ); } );


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Dec 12, 2013)

Legion commander is coming...

*m.youtube.com/watch?v=OTj0I2iAVMg&feature=g-subs-u


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> WTF why do we get abandonded





> 1. Profile now shows Personal abandons and Party Abandons separately.
> 2. Low Priority algorithm now tracks Personal and Party Abandons separately. A Party Abandon on its own cannot put you into low priority.


I am not getting, if someone abondones in our party, but still we win. What stats will be recorded for me? Win or abondoned?


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 12, 2013)

For thos who wants to learn playing Earth Spirit here are some combos in gif files whic i found 
Hope it ll help u all...............

*Combo 1 = Pull - Push, 1 stone*


Spoiler



[IMGG]*i.imgur.com/kn7v3Mt.gif?1[/IMGG]


*Combo 2 = Pull - Push - Roll, 1 stone*


Spoiler



[IMGG]*i.imgur.com/GRdfZF0.gif?1[/IMGG]


*Combo 3 = Pull - Roll - Push, 1 stone*


Spoiler



[IMGG]*i.imgur.com/ZjYS7IF.gif?1[/IMGG]


*Combo 4 = Pull - Roll - Push - Force staff, 1 stone*


Spoiler



[IMGG]*i.imgur.com/SUuJk4M.gif?1[/IMGG]


*Combo 5 =  Roll - Pull - Push pulled stone, 1 stone (bug?)*


Spoiler



[IMGG]*i.imgur.com/ixf1iCt.gif?1[/IMGG]


*Combo 6 = Blink - Push - Pull - Roll, 1 stone*


Spoiler



[IMGG]*i.imgur.com/20PMc5r.gif?1[/IMGG]


*Combo 7 = Blink - Pull - Roll - Push, 1 stone*


Spoiler



[IMGG]*i.imgur.com/vCfCBgn.gif?1[/IMGG]


*Combo 8 = Push a magnetized enemy into more enemies close to a stone *


Spoiler



[IMGG]*i.imgur.com/l65E8Vj.gif?1[/IMGG]


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 12, 2013)

Good they nerfed Earth Spirit. He is annoying linke sh1t if in skilled hands.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I am not getting, if someone abondones in our party, but still we win. What stats will be recorded for me? Win or abondoned?


from what i understood you will get a abandon not a win and you need more 'party abandons' than normal abandons to get into LPQ

BTW check your abandon spelling


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 13, 2013)

525~ MB of Dota 2 update 
Lets Discuss about The WindRanger Item Builds
more than 6 games in last two days With Wind and won all the game and have high GPM than carrys eventhough i bought courier and did Hard lane
She is Fit to all items like BH
my build: 
Phase Boots->Force Staff->Orchid
then whatever my team needs such as Assault Curiass/Hex etc..


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 13, 2013)

yesterday night it was fun playing with you guys


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 13, 2013)

cooljeba said:


> yesterday night it was fun playing with you guys



you were there yesterday? i played bh and sf in the games and i totally messed up the sf game...should have played bs to counter am as Piyush said...

you guys are gonna play today also?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 13, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you were there yesterday? i played bh and sf in the games and i totally messed up the sf game...should have played bs to counter am as Piyush said...
> 
> you guys are gonna play today also?



Wont you play frostivus from now? As for me, I'm gonna play frostivus till it last, just for the items 

And Cooljeba was Nature prophet in your BH game


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 13, 2013)

Save a slot for meeeeeee!!! I wanna play too with u guys


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 13, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Wont you play frostivus from now? As for me, I'm gonna play frostivus till it last, just for the items
> 
> And Cooljeba was Nature prophet in your BH game



when is the update? i want to play ranked mm and see the quality of games and lets play frostivus too...also i think Cooljeba is very new to dota


----------



## Piyush (Dec 13, 2013)

update is here already
for some reason, I paused m update for a task and when I resumed it, it initialized from 0% :'(


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 13, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> when is the update? i want to play ranked mm and see the quality of games and lets play frostivus too...also i think Cooljeba is very new to dota



Yup,.. started playing Dota 2 very recently.. like 2-3 months..


----------



## rapusa (Dec 13, 2013)

New hero launched already 
Can't wait to try it ..will join you all after 20 dec.


Piyush said:


> update is here already
> for some reason, I paused m update for a task and when I resumed it, it initialized from 0% :'(


Turn off anti virus next time this happen , steam got issues with some anti virus applications.


----------



## rayfire (Dec 13, 2013)

servers are down?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 13, 2013)

Yea..


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Dec 14, 2013)

If anyone wants to watch Star ladder 8 games in DotaTV ping me on steam


----------



## Piyush (Dec 14, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> If anyone wants to watch Star ladder 8 games in DotaTV ping me on steam



you mean in dota client?


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Dec 14, 2013)

Piyush said:


> you mean in dota client?


Yep !


----------



## rajesh00 (Dec 14, 2013)

Guys Need help here....After Updating the latest patch,After opening dota 2 some error occured and it keep on closing dota window..So i did integrity check and it showed 443 files are needed to be redownloaded..It was 3.3gb in size..It was like WTF...:\

After all i started download..It downloaded 1.1gb so far and i closed my pc..When i start steam again after sometime,it downloading from the beginning(that whole 3.3gb)...My speed is 512kbps..I'm sick of this..I wanted to play new update gameplay..:\

If i could copy already up to date dota folder in my harddisk..so that i can skip Downloading and start play..Will it work ? If yes,then what files to be copied and what not ..My friend has updated dota 2..

Pease reply ASAP..!!!


----------



## Piyush (Dec 14, 2013)

rajesh00 said:


> Guys Need help here....After Updating the latest patch,After opening dota 2 some error occured and it keep on closing dota window..So i did integrity check and it showed 443 files are needed to be redownloaded..It was 3.3gb in size..It was like WTF...:\
> 
> After all i started download..It downloaded 1.1gb so far and i closed my pc..When i start steam again after sometime,it downloading from the beginning(that whole 3.3gb)...My speed is 512kbps..I'm sick of this..I wanted to play new update gameplay..:\
> 
> ...


Just ask your friend to make a Dota 2 backup from steam client option menu. 
Then at your end, uninstall your dota. Then reinstall it via the backup you got it from him.


----------



## rajesh00 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have the backup pf dota 2...I did used backup many times before when i format pc or uninstall game..Yet,it almost downloads 4gb of data...


----------



## sygeek (Dec 14, 2013)

Are  the servers down again?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 14, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Are  the servers down again?



Yes, really sad


----------



## Piyush (Dec 14, 2013)

rajesh00 said:


> I have the backup pf dota 2...I did used backup many times before when i format pc or uninstall game..Yet,it almost downloads 4gb of data...



whose backup are you using?
yours or your friend's?


----------



## rajesh00 (Dec 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> whose backup are you using?
> yours or your friend's?



Mine.I will try my friend's backup today..Lets see..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 15, 2013)

guys please post what inscribed gems you got from the welcome present....anyone got kills gem or gems related to pudge and mirana? i got kills, wards placed and victories gems.....


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys please post what inscribed gems you got from the welcome present....anyone got kills gem or gems related to pudge and mirana? i got kills, wards placed and victories gems.....


Everyone got the same items and same gems


----------



## Piyush (Dec 15, 2013)

And they arent tradeable anyway 



rajesh00 said:


> Mine.I will try my friend's backup today..Lets see..


yup
use your friend's one


----------



## rajesh00 (Dec 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> And they arent tradeable anyway
> 
> yup
> use your friend's one



Used my friend's backup today..2gb is left for download..Again the same problem.After sometime when i start pc and opened steam there is nothing and it downloading from the 0% now..It is happening only to dota2..CS go is working fine before and after update.. :\

Do i need to format my pc? (gottta DL whole stufff )



Ramu56 said:


> Everyone got the same items and same gems



Yes..And notice that all of them are not tradable and not marketable...


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 15, 2013)

if anyone of you is in lpq, just join a wraith night game and suicide....trolololol 

any one knows how long wraith night will last?


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 15, 2013)

I haye this Frost virus sale. Damn many set's price have been reduced.


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 16, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys please post what inscribed gems you got from the welcome present....anyone got kills gem or gems related to pudge and mirana? i got kills, wards placed and victories gems.....



I got the same gems another gem which i got was Kill Assists


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 16, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys please post what inscribed gems you got from the welcome present....anyone got kills gem or gems related to pudge and mirana? i got kills, wards placed and victories gems.....


Everyone got the same gems and inscribed rare with Assists gem ..but different items ..i got sniper rare and sniper hunt set commons and uncommons 
and my bro got BH set commons and uncommons..
if you guys want to troll in Wraith knight, go to the enemy tower (deal 200 dmg) and your allies cannot revive you..trusted (verified one  )
btw reached Lvl 100 and got a nice drop and tell me the price of that one?
*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/854/cy0q.jpg
As you can see Serpent+ tries to hack my account


----------



## Ramu56 (Dec 16, 2013)

LOL



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Everyone got the same gems and inscribed rare with Assists gem ..but different items ..i got sniper rare and sniper hunt set commons and uncommons
> and my bro got BH set commons and uncommons..
> if you guys want to troll in Wraith knight, go to the enemy tower (deal 200 dmg) and your allies cannot revive you..trusted (verified one  )
> btw reached Lvl 100 and got a nice drop and tell me the price of that one?
> ...


It used to be a mythical item,its value is 1 key back then.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2013)

No.. this is a new set item, mount of starlight set. Full set used to cost 2 keys during greevling event. (I was able to sell it along with Riki bladebreaker s et and DK crimson set for Slar's Silent Ripper)
No since the prices of sets are messed up , dont now the current value.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 16, 2013)

Dont click spoiler



Spoiler



Tired of playing countless boring wraith knight matches just for a few fragments??

Here's a little trick for playing unlimited wraith knight level and getting fragments-

1.Finish the game first in normal difficulty.This is the hardest part.

2.After the vote screen comes,vote yes and instantly disconnect from the game.Only one hero should stay in the game at the end and he should vote last.

3.After the game starts the one who stayed will lose all his items and go back to lvl 1.But the others who will reconnect will still have their items and 16+ levels!!!!!

4.Its preferable that omni should do the vote yes part and remain last since he does not need much item.



Get it before they patched it out.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2013)

Fail :

*i.imgur.com/hoE0EYB.gif


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 16, 2013)

no one is playing ranked MM? i have played 3 ranked games till now, won 2 and lost 1 but all 3 were the best games i have played till now...7 games are left to see my MMR...


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 16, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> no one is playing ranked MM? i have played 3 ranked games till now, won 2 and lost 1 but all 3 were the best games i have played till now...7 games are left to see my MMR...



Played 2, 1 win 1 loss. In that 1 Win our team's one got dced. But it clearly said(in red text) that in an abandoned game stats will be recorded for ranks. So basically we won a 4v5 match , that will be recorded in MMR


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 16, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> no one is playing ranked MM? i have played 3 ranked games till now, won 2 and lost 1 but all 3 were the best games i have played till now...7 games are left to see my MMR...


Played two games. first one was quite close. I got a nice communicating team but we lost because our OD got the wrong items(HoT) and the other team had three carries...
BTW i was matched with people having 4 times more game played than me for some reason :/
In the 2nd game our puck went mid and fed pudge 4 times in first 6-8 min then he rage quit. I think you can guess what happened next


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2013)

How can we check the matches played whether they are ranked or normal?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> How can we check the matches played whether they are ranked or normal?



in Match History , it will shows whether the match is ranked matchmaking or Public matchmaking
btw if we win one match ,next one is tougher and we lose one next match too tougher 
i get russians and players who are in lvl 15-20 and they pick pudge and feed when Solo Ranked MM


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2013)

i havrnt tried solo mm yet but in party reanked mm, i played like 4 IIRC, and won 3. Lost 1 coz we had a noob sniper and  a guy who randomed Void. Though he had decent farm but his chrono placement was pro like 

AND..............


Spoiler



I CAN SUPPORT NOW


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 17, 2013)

guys finish your 10 solo ranked games fast so that we can compare our MMR....so far I am very satisfied with the quality of ranked games...players who are picking carries are very reliable so played gankers and support till now....won 3 and lost 1 so far


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 17, 2013)

yea except for 1 game with 2 russians playing together (btw who f'ed everything up bcoz they both wanted mid ), I am pretty satisfied with ranked MM. Generally guys know what they are doing.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 17, 2013)

my team MMR rating is out. Veryyyy low 
2679


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> my team MMR rating is out. Veryyyy low
> 2679



how do you know that 2679 is low?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> how do you know that 2679 is low?



IF I think abou it, the rating is released at 10th game. And I met a guy whose rating was over 8K in 15 matches. I forgot about to add 2 loss I had, since I had no idea whether I was playing ranked or normal. And some meatches were on russia servers on 400+ pings


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 17, 2013)

Is not a rank lower the better?

nvm, the higher the better.

Here is what I found.

If your score is 2250, your score is higher than or equal to 50% of the playerbase. If you're 4100, your score is higher than or equal to 99% of the playerbase.

10% - 1500

25% - 2000

50% - 2250

75% - 2731

90% - 3200

95% - 3900

99% - 4100


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 17, 2013)

^^ this is for solo MM right?


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 17, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Is not a rank lower the better?
> 
> nvm, the higher the better.
> 
> ...


that is not accurate 


			
				blog.dota2.com said:
			
		

> Note that this distribution is from normal matchmaking. We don’t know yet what the distribution will be in ranked matchmaking, but we expect it to be different.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 17, 2013)

1 more thing, in team matchmaking mmr score, the difference if 17, i.e. winning or losing gives/takes 17 score to/from us.
no such thing...


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2013)

Ranked MM > Normal MM.
Ranked MM,Has great communication but has the same retards like PUB.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Ranked MM > Normal MM.
> Ranked MM,Has great communication but has the same retards like PUB.



True.. I know few examples


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Ranked MM > Normal MM.
> Ranked MM,Has great communication but has the same retards like PUB.



ya there were some whiners in my games but they played good...just mute such players


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2013)

But once,we get our MMR I guess  those whinners will go.


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 18, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> ya there were some whiners in my games but they played good...just mute such players



How do we mute in Dota 2? I am still searching for that mute button..


----------



## Piyush (Dec 18, 2013)

cooljeba said:


> How do we mute in Dota 2? I am still searching for that mute button..



In the window where yuo can see score of each player (K D A), there is a speaker icon on the rifght side of player's name


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Dec 18, 2013)

Can I play with you guys. I am new to this game.


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> In the window where yuo can see score of each player (K D A), there is a speaker icon on the rifght side of player's name



Thanks.. will try it out next time.. 
Those annoying Indonesia guys.. screaming on mike..


----------



## Piyush (Dec 19, 2013)

cooljeba said:


> Thanks.. will try it out next time..
> Those annoying Indonesia guys.. screaming on mike..



Had similar experience just an hour ago, even though they played well but they were so annoying. Esp that OgreMagi who was doing mimicry of his won hero voices.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 19, 2013)

Great,Jan 2014 there's another update called year of the horse,really wondering which hero will they remake now?Chaos knight? :/


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Had similar experience just an hour ago, even though they played well but they were so annoying. Esp that OgreMagi who was doing mimicry of his won hero voices.



well i do type the responses of ogre


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 19, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> well i do type the responses of ogre



Next time we will mute you


----------



## Desmond (Dec 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Great,Jan 2014 there's another update called year of the horse,really wondering which hero will they remake now?Chaos knight? :/



I think they will put legion commander on the horse, as they should.

Edit :

Dota 2 is PC Gamer E-Sport of the year.

*i.imgur.com/fUdqLfI.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Dec 20, 2013)

Even I feel it's just a horse update for legion..and that might increase his move speed ,Or they will update all hereos again, changing everyones move speed.
I think,Legion has the 2nd highest move speed(W/O boots) in the game?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Even I feel it's just a horse update for legion..and that might increase his move speed ,Or they will update all hereos again, changing everyones move speed.
> I think,Legion has the 2nd highest move speed(W/O boots) in the game?



That's because Tresdin originally was a horse mounted hero in Warcraft 3 dota. They removed his horse in Dota 2 but they did not cover up for the movespeed.

This is what he looked like originally :

*media.playdota.com/hero/138/icon.jpg

*media.playdota.com/hero/138/character.gif


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 20, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Next time we will mute you



i said i will type then how can you mute me ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyone up for lobby today? Come online around 2-3 o clock.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 22, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Anyone up for lobby today? Come online around 2-3 o clock.



i will be there just pm when you all are playing


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 22, 2013)

I will be there


----------



## sygeek (Dec 22, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Anyone up for lobby today? Come online around 2-3 o clock.


Can I join the lobby?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 22, 2013)

^^Of course


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 23, 2013)

What happened yesterday ? 
struck in work


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 23, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> What happened yesterday ?
> struck in work



we played like 4-5 5 man party games...won most of them....i also got the Glados announcer as in game drop....played BH with dagon and owned with a score of 25/4 mostly getting instant kills 

also guys post you MMR please mine is 3568....won 8 games out of 10 games.....also who is *Zer0* and *DARTH VADER* here in TDF?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

*VOLVO WHAT DID YOU DO TO SKELETON KING!!!!!!?????????*
*WHY DID YOU REPLACE HIM WITH THIS CORPSEY PoS??????*
*media.pcgamer.com/files/2013/12/Dota-2-Wraith-Night.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 23, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> What happened yesterday ?
> struck in work



No Lobbies, only played Ranked Matches.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 23, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> we played like 4-5 5 man party games...won most of them....i also got the Glados announcer as in game drop....played BH with dagon and owned with a score of 25/4 mostly getting instant kills
> 
> also guys post you MMR please mine is 3568....won 8 games out of 10 games.....also who is *Zer0* and *DARTH VADER* here in TDF?


after 10 games ,i got 3040 after a series of Losses due to Disconnection and some random retards now i am at 2800 and reducing ...i hope i get some good teammates in solo RMM check this link
WR Game


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> we played like 4-5 5 man party games...won most of them....i also got the Glados announcer as in game drop....played BH with dagon and owned with a score of 25/4 mostly getting instant kills
> 
> also guys post you MMR please mine is 3568....won 8 games out of 10 games.....also who is *Zer0* and *DARTH VADER* here in TDF?



Zero is  not here but Darth vader is hdknitro


----------



## DVJex (Dec 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cyan looks better . And now he's no longer a skeleton, has some flesh and stuff.



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> after 10 games ,i got 3040 after a series of Losses due to Disconnection and some random retards now i am at 2800 and reducing ...i hope i get some good teammates in solo RMM check this link
> WR Game



It seems like you were the only one in your side interested in the objective .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 24, 2013)

How to survive that wave with Slardars and slarks?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> How to survive that wave with Slardars and slarks?



Let Axe tank their attacks.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> How to survive that wave with Slardars and slarks?



And remember, Slardar uses stun ONLY when there are more than 1 hero close by


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> And remember, Slardar uses stun ONLY when there are more than 1 hero close by



there is always more than 1 hero close to me 
out of the 5 lanes if two spawn the creeps,2 dudes from the nearby empty lanes come to "help" me


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> there is always more than 1 hero close to me
> out of the 5 lanes if two spawn the creeps,2 dudes from the nearby empty lanes come to "help" me



well the best way is to use battlehunger on axe and have omni knight use his skill on axe and tank....... that wave is easy how to survive those mini roshans?? and heart is like completely useless in this game even the normal creeps trigger the cd.......


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> well the best way is to use battlehunger on axe and have omni knight use his skill on axe and tank....... that wave is easy how to survive those mini roshans?? and heart is like completely useless in this game even the normal creeps trigger the cd.......



well that lesh stun have high animation so you can dodge that and Roshlings fire breath can be avoided by going behind them


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> there is always more than 1 hero close to me
> out of the 5 lanes if two spawn the creeps,2 dudes from the nearby empty lanes come to "help" me



I used to go all out on such people before. Now I merely laugh simultaneously murmuring inside "You die too beeches "


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 24, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> well that lesh stun have high animation so you can dodge that and Roshlings fire breath can be avoided by going behind them



its tough to tank those mini roshans and axe is no heavy damage dealer without its 3rd skill......


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 25, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> its tough to tank those mini roshans and axe is no heavy damage dealer without its 3rd skill......



just dont tank that it has high dmg... just when he about to fire breath go behind that roshlings and roshlings melee attacks can be tanked


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2013)

OK so I played DOTA 2 for the first time in my life and as you might expect I have a lot of questions. Please answer them, I expect Piyush to answer them at least as he recruited me. 

1. What does recruitment means, I got a notification when I first time launched the game that Piyush wants to recruit me. I didn't knew what the hell does that mean but I accepted anyway, thinking that he is a good friend and it must be something good. He would not take advantage of some new player. 
2. So I have just one Hero and I have to play only that Hero and nothing else ?? No Buildings and nothing, just control him, kill others and don't let him die ?? With just one Hero game it feels kinda different than conventional RTS.
3. Do I start from Level 1 of Hero every time I play a game ?? No permanent level ups ?? That means no one gets advantage for playing too long and killing things ??
4. Which Hero to select and what to reject ?? I am kinda confused here with so many Heroes and abilities and feeling kinda overwhelmed.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK so I played DOTA 2 for the first time in my life and as you might expect I have a lot of questions. Please answer them, I expect Piyush to answer them at least as he recruited me.
> 
> 1. What does recruitment means, I got a notification when I first time launched the game that Piyush wants to recruit me. I didn't knew what the hell does that mean but I accepted anyway, thinking that he is a good friend and it must be something good. He would not take advantage of some new player.
> 2. So I have just one Hero and I have to play only that Hero and nothing else ?? No Buildings and nothing, just control him, kill others and don't let him die ?? With just one Hero game it feels kinda different than conventional RTS.
> ...



1.IDK,This is a recently added feature,i think you get shared battlepoints or something
from wiki


> Friend Recruiting is a system that allows players to invite friends to Dota 2. Partying with a recruited friend will grant both players a 50% Battle Bonus until the recruited friend reaches Profile Level 10. Each player can only be recruited by one player. Recruitment status can be tracked in a tab on the Player Profile.


2.Yes
3.yes
4.Good noob heroes are Sniper and Drow,try them.All heroes are awesome in their own right,it depends on how well you can play each hero


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK so I played DOTA 2 for the first time in my life and as you might expect I have a lot of questions. Please answer them, I expect Piyush to answer them at least as he recruited me.
> 
> 1. What does recruitment means, I got a notification when I first time launched the game that Piyush wants to recruit me. I didn't knew what the hell does that mean but I accepted anyway, thinking that he is a good friend and it must be something good. He would not take advantage of some new player.
> 2. So I have just one Hero and I have to play only that Hero and nothing else ?? No Buildings and nothing, just control him, kill others and don't let him die ?? With just one Hero game it feels kinda different than conventional RTS.
> ...



1. When you play with the person that has recruited you you both get 50% extra battle points(the are like xp for levels)
2. You are partially correct. For most of the heroes you have to control it only. just handling him only can be tough 
3. yes


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK so I played DOTA 2 for the first time in my life and as you might expect I have a lot of questions. Please answer them, I expect Piyush to answer them at least as he recruited me.
> 
> 1. What does recruitment means, I got a notification when I first time launched the game that Piyush wants to recruit me. I didn't knew what the hell does that mean but I accepted anyway, thinking that he is a good friend and it must be something good. He would not take advantage of some new player.
> 2. So I have just one Hero and I have to play only that Hero and nothing else ?? No Buildings and nothing, just control him, kill others and don't let him die ?? With just one Hero game it feels kinda different than conventional RTS.
> ...




Welcome to Dota, You Suck | Purge Gamers


----------



## Piyush (Dec 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK so I played DOTA 2 for the first time in my life and as you might expect I have a lot of questions. Please answer them, I expect Piyush to answer them at least as he recruited me.
> 
> 1. What does recruitment means, I got a notification when I first time launched the game that Piyush wants to recruit me. I didn't knew what the hell does that mean but I accepted anyway, thinking that he is a good friend and it must be something good. He would not take advantage of some new player.
> 2. So I have just one Hero and I have to play only that Hero and nothing else ?? No Buildings and nothing, just control him, kill others and don't let him die ?? With just one Hero game it feels kinda different than conventional RTS.
> ...



.Hello Anand and welcome to Dota 

1. Yea I recruited you since there was a new feature added lately. It was added by valve to motivate and help new players. Whenever you play with the guys you were recruited by, you will gain 50% more points after a game ends.

2. Since you were on a training mission, you must be recieving orders from the mentor to do tasks. So when you are aware of all the basic stuff, you can start you public matches or against bots to get a better idea. This is totally different from other RTS, so much so that you will either love it or totally hate it  

3. There are 2 types of levels. One is your dota profile level, which is updated when you play matches, get exp points after a match ends. This doesnt really matters if you are thinking that high level players are better players. The 2nd level is your hero level, which you choose a new each time you start the match. you will start from level 1 with a certain amount of gold which you can use to buy starting items as you like. There is no relation of any kind between 2 matches. Each game's goal is to destroy opponent throne (ancient building near their base) , thats why DOTA stands for Defence of the Ancients 

4.Each hero is nique on its own with unique skills set. But for a beginner, there are certain heroes which you should begin with like Drow Ranger, Sniper, Venomancer, Viper, etc. Dont get overhelmed just by seeing the plethora of heroes there  . Once you are fluent with the game mechanics, you'll try to pick new heroes depending on your taste .


And you should go visit the guide Allu Azad shared. Its a well written guide which I share with every beginner. It was my first guide as well.
Happy Dota


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello.....I am also a beginner....only played some 30 matches in dota...can i pllay with you guys


----------



## Piyush (Dec 25, 2013)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Hello.....I am also a beginner....only played some 30 matches in dota...can i pllay with you guys



Sure can... just share your steam id here


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Dec 25, 2013)

my steam id is sarang235 and i play dota by the name Z3RO


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> .Hello Anand and welcome to Dota
> 
> *1. Yea I recruited you since there was a new feature added lately. It was added by valve to motivate and help new players. Whenever you play with the guys you were recruited by, you will gain 50% more points after a game ends.*
> 
> ...



1. So basically I am stuck with you get points eh.....Nice strategy. Just kidding, I am glad that you did, always a pleasure to play Co-Op with you.

2. Thanks didn't knew the Full Form of the game. 

3. Yeah I also kinda liked Sniper and Drow Ranger (She is sexy). haven't tried any other heroes yet, only Sniper and Drow. Will try out others then.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 1. So basically I am stuck with you get points eh.....Nice strategy. Just kidding, I am glad that you did, always a pleasure to play Co-Op with you.
> 
> 2. Thanks didn't knew the Full Form of the game.
> 
> *3. Yeah I also kinda liked Sniper and Drow Ranger (She is sexy). haven't tried any other heroes yet, only Sniper and Drow. Will try out others then.*



Read This pls
Or you will end up like me in my early days of dota 2
My first Dota 2 match i played as Chaos Knight 
K D A
0 19 0


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 26, 2013)

@gameranand 

read that guide by purge gamers 
practice with bots till you learn every ability of every hero, all the items, runes and roshan
and drow is a good hero to start with...i also started playing dota with this hero...

also guys anyone here playing dota 2 on Intel HD 2500?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Read This pls
> Or you will end up like me in my early days of dota 2
> My first Dota 2 match i played as Chaos Knight
> K D A
> 0 19 0



u actually knew what was going on then?? i started dota straight to pub game i think i was in party with others......

tat time i used to think tat some heroes can actually build towers like AOE......



ghouse12311 said:


> @gameranand
> 
> read that guide by purge gamers
> practice with bots till you learn every ability of every hero, all the items, runes and roshan
> ...


playing on hd 4000



gameranand said:


> 1. So basically I am stuck with you get points eh.....Nice strategy. Just kidding, I am glad that you did, always a pleasure to play Co-Op with you.
> 
> 2. Thanks didn't knew the Full Form of the game.
> 
> 3. Yeah I also kinda liked Sniper and Drow Ranger (She is sexy). haven't tried any other heroes yet, only Sniper and Drow. Will try out others then.



try meepo next m sure u will like it...........XD



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> well that lesh stun have high animation so you can dodge that and Roshlings fire breath can be avoided by going behind them



as u might have already noticed tat fire breath has certain arc so its difficult to dodge and go back to them especiall for axe when i have no boots and when myy commands visually lags......

@gameranand *WARNING THIS GAME IS REALLY ADDICTIVE!!! PLAY AT UR OWN RISK!!!*


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> playing on hd 4000



what settings are you playing on?
i have set everything to low and that texture slider is at the center (50% i think) and I am getting 40-50 fps and fps is not going below 30 in instense fights....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> what settings are you playing on?
> i have set everything to low and that texture slider is at the center (50% i think) and I am getting 40-50 fps and fps is not going below 30 in instense fights....



ah how to check fps??


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Dec 26, 2013)

type net_graph 1 in console


----------



## gameranand (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah I hear that a lot. Don't worry I'll be fine.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 26, 2013)

@Piyush who is Joker and MorningStar here on TDF? MorningStar had like 950+ wins


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @Piyush who is Joker and MorningStar here on TDF? MorningStar had like 950+ wins



Joker is the same guy who was a slow farmer  .Actually they both are friends and I came across them in  a dots match only
Morningstar is a great player though...


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 26, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Joker is the same guy who was a slow farmer  .Actually they both are friends and I came across them in  a dots match only
> Morningstar is a great player though...



zero, darth vader, Joker and morningstar....these guys make funny comments on mic while playing especially zero


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> zero, darth vader, Joker and morningstar....these guys make funny comments on mic while playing especially zero



Hhahaha true.
Me, Vader and Zero are friends from school time and we live close by too. Its always a 3 man free for all battle between us and Zero is the one who mostly wins 
 And Joker and Morningstar are friends from same college.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 26, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Hhahaha true.
> *Me,Ninno, Vader and Zero *are friends from school time and we live close by too. Its always a 3 man free for all battle between us and Zero is the one who mostly wins
> And Joker and Morningstar are friends from same college.



You forgot to add ninno


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> You forgot to add ninno



Ninno is from my college 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lets do lobby today too in the evening / night like yesterday. It was fun .


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 27, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ninno is from my college
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Lets do lobby today too in the evening / night like yesterday. It was fun .



you guys played lobby yesterday?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ninno is from my college
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Lets do lobby today too in the evening / night like yesterday. It was fun .



Sure just ping me in the whatsapp group


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you guys played lobby yesterday?


yea
Me, vader, zero, ninno, arijit, ramu, trickhunter, nilesh and arijit's 2 friends.
AND.. Paladin (Commander Shawnzer) as spectator 


theserpent said:


> Sure just ping me in the whatsapp group



ok


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 27, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ninno is from my college
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Lets do lobby today too in the evening / night like yesterday. It was fun .



count me in


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2013)

Piyush said:


> yea
> Me, vader, zero, ninno, arijit, ramu, trickhunter, nilesh and arijit's 2 friends.
> AND.. Paladin (Commander Shawnzer) as spectator
> 
> ...



Count me out ..I wont be at home 
Please play it like from 8:15  to 9:30 or something


----------



## gameranand (Dec 27, 2013)

OK....so I played the first match using Bots. Game is not as easy as I thought, you guys were right that controlling just character is difficult enough in the heat of battle, specially using their powers efficiently. I killed a creep with AOE and next thing I know that I should had killed him with simple attacks as many creeps came to me as soon as he died.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Count me out ..I wont be at home
> Please play it like from 8:15  to 9:30 or something


Alright


gameranand said:


> OK....so I played the first match using Bots. Game is not as easy as I thought, you guys were right that controlling just character is difficult enough in the heat of battle, specially using their powers efficiently. I killed a creep with AOE and next thing I know that I should had killed him with simple attacks as many creeps came to me as soon as he died.


Save those spells for heroes most of the time


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 27, 2013)

Total comedy match 
*i.imgur.com/QHCnG2h.jpg
Me first time razor
Our Luna DC'ed early game
everyone's towers gone,Do-or die push,all me team go to push,no one defend  :
Le Me attacking their ancient
*static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121113003758/masseffect/images/d/dc/Come_at_me_bro.jpg
Le Morphling destroys our ancient.
*Radiant Victory*


----------



## sygeek (Dec 27, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> count me in


count me in as well


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Total comedy match
> *i.imgur.com/QHCnG2h.jpg
> Me first time razor
> Our Luna DC'ed early game
> ...


holy **** look at ur farm still u didn't win???


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 27, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> holy **** look at ur farm still u didn't win???





CommanderShawnzer said:


> *everyone's towers gone,Do-or die push,all me team go to push,no one defend*  :



This was seriously the most troll match ever


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> This was seriously the most troll match ever



well then u guys reported luna or not???


----------



## gameranand (Dec 27, 2013)

Whats farming ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Whats farming ??



Basically killing buttloads of creeps to get crap tons of money to get badass items


----------



## gameranand (Dec 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Basically killing buttloads of creeps to get crap tons of money to get badass items



Okays.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yesterday Lobby match was organized with CM Mode and guess what?
It takes a hell Lot of time to pick and play 
we have to Discuss what to do in lobby..There are alot of mode such as 
1)All pick-here pubsto(m)per heroes are picked often
2)All Random-Random result in which some players are also get lucky
3)Single Draft-my fav-you have 1 hero from each category(Str,Agi,Int) and we cant swap heroes ..since we play for Fun ..lets try this mode at least once 
4)Captain Mode-most childish heroes are banned and its the best out there -but still time consuming.

*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/690/bwe2.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice  ES cyka wins


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2013)

Played a really good lobby match yesterday. 

Our team: Me (weaver), Ramu (Earth Spirit- 1st time), Darth Vader (pugna- 2nd time), Nilesh (lich) and Joker (Axe)
Enemy team : Zero (OD), Trick (Leshrac), Ghouse (PL), Arijit (Ench) and Ninno (Bloodseeker)

We let ES go mid against OD and I went top with Lich (that armor bonus). Managed to make Linkin in 16 mins . ES and Lich played ultimate supports and thats why I managed to kill 16 heroes without a death but then died at last in their fountain with BS ulti on me


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 29, 2013)

Can sum1 help me? Sice past few days, I have bbeen getting very low fps in dota. Earlier with maxed out settings vsync off, i was able to play at 50+ fps. But now even when idle, i get 30-40 fps, with teamfights giving me around 15-20. 
My laptop is recently bought Samsung Np550-s06IN (i5-3230m + GT 650m)

PS: Put settings to lowest at 800*600 still getting only 45 fps idle and 30-40 in team fights?
I can confirm the game runs on my GPU and not intel hd


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 29, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Can sum1 help me? Sice past few days, I have bbeen getting very low fps in dota. Earlier with maxed out settings vsync off, i was able to play at 50+ fps. But now even when idle, i get 30-40 fps, with teamfights giving me around 15-20.
> My laptop is recently bought Samsung Np550-s06IN (i5-3230m + GT 650m)
> 
> PS: Put settings to lowest at 800*600 still getting only 45 fps idle and 30-40 in team fights?
> I can confirm the game runs on my GPU and not intel hd



What about the Steam Settings /Download server?
For the past Month i was playing Dota 2 under 500-1000 ms with 5-10% loss and now i am getting 50-80 ms with 2-5% loss...


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey, i just started Dota. Could you guys add me so that i can play with you or at least watch so that i can improve my game.
Id- Pasapa


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 30, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Can sum1 help me? Sice past few days, I have bbeen getting very low fps in dota. Earlier with maxed out settings vsync off, i was able to play at 50+ fps. But now even when idle, i get 30-40 fps, with teamfights giving me around 15-20.
> My laptop is recently bought Samsung Np550-s06IN (i5-3230m + GT 650m)
> 
> PS: Put settings to lowest at 800*600 still getting only 45 fps idle and 30-40 in team fights?
> I can confirm the game runs on my GPU and not intel hd



Check if your laptop is running in High Performance mo0de or not. Dota 2 is process hungry game, so it need to be inHigh Performance Mode. also check if any other background applications like Antivirus and all is hogging the process usage. The fps drop is because of low process allocated to Dota 2. Talking to graphics card, even your intel HD graphics will be able to run Dota 2 at 50 fps.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 30, 2013)

Pasapa said:


> Hey, i just started Dota. Could you guys add me so that i can play with you or *at least *watch so that i can improve my game.
> Id- Pasapa



Dont say those words...you can play with us in lobby games..
Terms


----------



## gameranand (Dec 30, 2013)

Pasapa said:


> Hey, i just started Dota. Could you guys add me so that i can play with you or at least watch so that i can improve my game.
> Id- Pasapa



I am also new to DOTA 2, you can play Bot Co-Op with me as well.
My Steam ID is Gameranand


----------



## theserpent (Dec 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am also new to DOTA 2, you can play Bot Co-Op with me as well.
> My Steam ID is Gameranand



Why dont you recurit him and play with him?I'll start coach one of your match maybe tomo


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Dec 30, 2013)

I have begun recently online...though i have played many matches with AI. Can i play with  you guys too. My steamid is sarang235 and i play dota by the name Z3RO


----------



## Piyush (Dec 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Why dont you recurit him and play with him?I'll start coach one of your match maybe tomo


Yea please do that since there are like 4 new players recently. And be polite just like I was when I taught you (and 5-6 more friends) Dota 


Sarang\m/ said:


> I have begun recently online...though i have played many matches with AI. Can i play with  you guys too. My steamid is sarang235 and i play dota by the name Z3RO


Oh so you are Z3RO
Add pasapa and gameranand and play with them  This will help each one of you


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 30, 2013)

Sarang\m/ said:


> I have begun recently online...though i have played many matches with AI. Can i play with  you guys too. My steamid is sarang235 and i play dota by the name Z3RO



the guy with the "Doge" avatar?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Dec 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Oh so you are Z3RO


Yeah I am Z3RO.....
I would like to play against humans and not CO-op bots plz. Bots are boring
Added Gameranand and Pasapa


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 30, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Dont say those words...you can play with us in lobby games..
> Terms



wow thanks didn't knew about these.......

btw why are the bots AI limited to only a few heroes i mean i have never seen bots play heroes like meepo even in unfair mode.....



Sarang\m/ said:


> Yeah I am Z3RO.....
> I would like to play against humans and not CO-op bots plz. Bots are boring
> Added Gameranand and Pasapa



yup bots are boring but those who just started DOTA are recommended bot game first slowly increase the difficulty to unfair......

even i can't play unfair atm....

btw any1 know who was the person who taught me dota and how can i see my very first game??


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 30, 2013)

5 of us played against unfair bots and lost badly


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 30, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> 5 of us played against unfair bots and lost badly



ya i watched that happening but u guys had higher kills than bots lol it seemed to me u guys were playing for kills....... razor had imba farm so it was anyway gg for u guys........


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> wow thanks didn't knew about these.......
> btw why are the bots AI limited to only a few heroes i mean i have never seen bots play heroes like meepo even in unfair mode.....



For bots valve have to code for each heroes. And the coding have been done for only few heroes, thats why you see only those in BOT games.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Why dont you recurit him and play with him?I'll start coach one of your match maybe tomo



Yeah Good Idea. I'll do that. 



Piyush said:


> Yea please do that since there are like 4 new players recently. And be polite just like I was when I taught you (and 5-6 more friends) Dota
> Oh so you are Z3RO
> Add pasapa and gameranand and play with them  This will help each one of you



Come on man.....I am polite, when is the last time I spoke harshly.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 30, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Check if your laptop is running in High Performance mo0de or not. Dota 2 is process hungry game, so it need to be inHigh Performance Mode. also check if any other background applications like Antivirus and all is hogging the process usage. The fps drop is because of low process allocated to Dota 2. Talking to graphics card, even your intel HD graphics will be able to run Dota 2 at 50 fps.


It is always running on high performance mode and I keep check on the resource usage constantly. Thing is, in GPU-Z i noticed that dota isnt fully using my GPU, ie, the GPU load hovers around 40%. Why is that?? Shouldnt it use more power to give higher fps?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Come on man.....I am polite, when is the last time I spoke harshly.



No I meant it for Serpent


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 30, 2013)

Why both the team are able to hear each other's voice chat during lobby ?


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 30, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Why both the team are able to hear each other's voice chat during lobby ?


because zero enabled all chat or whatever it is called


----------



## gameranand (Dec 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> No I meant it for Serpent



So he is not polite eh.....good info you gave me.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm getting matched with people having wins ranging from 300+ to even 1000+ in ranked matches (while calibrating) while mine is just 170+. Is this common during the calibration period?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 1, 2014)

sygeek said:


> I'm getting matched with people having wins ranging from 300+ to even 1000+ in ranked matches (while calibrating) while mine is just 170+. Is this common during the calibration period?



calibrating means 10 games solo /party RMM?
me too played with 1000+ wins during that time ...


----------



## theserpent (Jan 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> So he is not polite eh.....good info you gave me.



I'm not polite  To russians xD,Ninno,Noaharc


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2014)

Btw, what is calibration?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Btw, what is calibration?



Calibrating your score in ranked matchmaking.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 1, 2014)

how About Dota 2 lobby in this special day?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 1, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> how About Dota 2 lobby in this special day?



YES..............


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 1, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> how About Dota 2 lobby in this special day?



lets do it


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 1, 2014)

When?? In evening? or now? damn I am in office


----------



## theserpent (Jan 1, 2014)

When you are free


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 1, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> When?? In evening? or now? damn I am in office



why are you in the office now?


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 1, 2014)

sygeek said:


> I'm getting matched with people having wins ranging from 300+ to even 1000+ in ranked matches (while calibrating) while mine is just 170+. Is this common during the calibration period?


yes it is. It is because MMR has no direct relationship with wins.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2014)

I didnt check my games whether they are in calibration status or not. Afaik all of my party ranked matches are already sorted out, only solo ranked matches must be in calibrating status.

BTW, managed to complete radiance in 14 mins in yesterday's match and yet we barely managed to win, that too by NP backdoor 



theserpent said:


> I'm not polite  To russians xD,Ninno,Noaharc


I see thats why noah left dota 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Calibrating your score in ranked matchmaking.



That means the mmr score regarding those matches is yet to be calculated?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> That means the mmr score regarding those matches is yet to be calculated?



Let me google that for you

They give rank after 10 matches in ranked MM, thats why your first 10 ranked matches(both solo and party) were in calibrating period. That is calibrating, nothing else.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> That means the mmr score regarding those matches is yet to be calculated?



How many Ranked matches have you played? 

You need to play 10 matches to get your rank.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> They give rank after 10 matches in ranked MM, thats why your first 10 ranked matches(both solo and party) were in calibrating period. That is calibrating, nothing else.


Oh ok thanks


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How many Ranked matches have you played?
> 
> You need to play 10 matches to get your rank.



many..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/i45jOpS.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> BTW, managed to complete radiance in 14 mins in yesterday's match and yet we barely managed to win, that too by *NP backdoor*



Whats that ??


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 1, 2014)

@shawnzer why did you make hex? if you have gold to make that item better get orchid and skadi...also orchid is a must as the first item on bone and mkb works better than daedalus....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> @shawnzer *1.why did you make hex? if you have gold to make that item better get orchid and skadi*...also orchid is a must as the first item on bone and *2.mkb works better than daedalus....*



1.Not many casters on the other team,so orchid wouldn't come of any use(this the first time i've built PigStick instead of orchid)btw orchid + skadi would've cost over 9000
2.How? Can you tell me? in my nooby days,even if i completed MKB the mini-bash wouldn't trigger as much as id hope it to(i dont even remember the % minibash chance of MKB  )



gameranand said:


> Whats that ??



NP = Nature's Prophet,a hero that can Teleport around the map and make minions out of trees.
Backdooring basically means 1 hero(Team1) pushes the other team's(Team2) towers while the rest of (Team1) Keeps (Team2) Busy in a team fight


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 1, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 1.Not many casters on the other team,so orchid wouldn't come of any use(this the first time i've built PigStick instead of orchid)btw orchid + skadi would've cost over 9000
> 2.How? Can you tell me? in my nooby days,even if i completed MKB the mini-bash wouldn't trigger as much as id hope it to(i dont even remember the % minibash chance of MKB  )



1. Still hex is totally useless item on bone....you should try to get maximum dmg possible and finish off heroes asap
2. the chance is 15% but its better than crit because of bone's first skill, you will have a high chance to trigger it....it is also useful against heroes who uses tp to escape...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 2, 2014)

MKB bash chances were 35% no?



gameranand said:


> Whats that ??


NP is a hero : Nature's Prophet, who can create trees from no where and also can use trees to create treants. This way he can push easily.
And backdooring is a situation (kinda skill) when enemy is busy destroying your towers and stuff while 1 ( or may be more) hero push their towers and finally their ancient.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey guys! Huge dota 2 fan here!
I played dota 2 using my cousins amd 7770,but now he has finished his studies and has asked for the 7770.

Now I will be left with my  i5-3570k (intel hd4000),4gb of gskill ripjaws x and a dells2240l (1920x1080).

Do you think dota 2 will run smoothly?at what settings?what should i turn off?

I have the 7770 for another day only. Please reply soon 
Cheers!


----------



## sygeek (Jan 2, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Hey guys! Huge dota 2 fan here!
> I played dota 2 using my cousins amd 7770,but now he has finished his studies and has asked for the 7770.
> 
> Now I will be left with my  i5-3570k (intel hd4000),4gb of gskill ripjaws x and a dells2240l (1920x1080).
> ...


ya it will run smoothly


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 2, 2014)

Piyush said:


> MKB bash chances were 35% no?



its 35% mini bash 
you can barely see the stun but its useful against Channeling spells and escaping TP heroes
AFAIK Clinkz isnt really hard carry ..Void can Finish him easily with MoM and Daedulus 
try to get orchid in 15 mins and go for skadi and HoT .when you ulti the big hp creeps u get more than 250 raw dmg (300 combined with Searing Arrows)
tried that and Got very Good results and I dont have to use the Skeleton walk to Escape since he get 5k HP with his ulti
BKB is waste ..Dps heroes like PA/Doom/Void can easily kill clinkz even when bkb is on

although orchid is best for clinkz it is best to get another disable like Hex if you are going 1 vs 2


----------



## theserpent (Jan 2, 2014)

Suggest me some items for Legion.

What all buffs does legions 2nd attack remove?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 2, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Suggest me some items for Legion.



treads armlet blink sny heart


----------



## theserpent (Jan 2, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> treads armlet blink sny heart



Which SnY for Legion?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 2, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Which SnY for Legion?



Sange & Yasha is good for maim and increased movespeed...the other item which slows the target will be useless as you will have blink...


----------



## theserpent (Jan 2, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> Sange & Yasha is good for maim and increased movespeed...the other item which slows the target will be useless as you will have blink...



Well Thats a nice idea 370+15% movement from SnY will make it roughly 420,So I Will try this tomo 
Thanks,Lets see how it will be..Also I was thinking of Bfurry,as it will help when we duel


----------



## sygeek (Jan 2, 2014)

I consecutively got stomped for 3 matches straight (under 30 mins match). Valve stop conspiring against me!



theserpent said:


> Well Thats a nice idea 370+15% movement from SnY will make it roughly 420,So I Will try this tomo
> Thanks,Lets see how it will be..Also I was thinking of Bfurry,as it will help when we duel


talking of SnY, is it a good item for weaver?

Btw, what MMR do you guys have? Mine is 2418.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 2, 2014)

sygeek said:


> talking of SnY, is it a good item for weaver?


No.

For weaver, I generally rush Linkin or Radiance, depending upon enemy picks. And sometimes I even make BKB along with linkin when there are 2+ disablers. Anyways, apart from them I go for Deso and MKB. If still the game isnt finished and I got some money, I either go for DR or Heart, just to troll them out


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 2, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Well Thats a nice idea 370+15% movement from SnY will make it roughly 420,So I Will try this tomo
> Thanks,Lets see how it will be..Also I was thinking of Bfurry,as it will help when we duel



crystalys/daedalus would be better imo than bfury



sygeek said:


> talking of SnY, is it a good item for weaver?



for weaver get ring of aquila treads linkens mkb butterfly/randiance and gank constantly throughout the game especially during the early game....


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 3, 2014)

For legion.. 

Mask of Madness, Shadow Blade or even Blink Dagger.. Pick squishy or low health target.. Activate Mask of madness, blink, duel.. Make sure there are no other enemies around..

Legion is OP late game for sure!


----------



## noob (Jan 3, 2014)

Haven't played DoTA yet and this conversation is going above my head. Anyways, is this game that good ? I am asking this because i don't like uppar se dekh kar khelene wala games...this and AOE too.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2014)

noob said:


> Haven't played DoTA yet and this conversation is going above my head. Anyways, is this game that good ? I am asking this because i don't like uppar se dekh kar khelene wala games...this and AOE too.



If you really dont like oopar se dekhne vale games, then I'm afraid you would like to play this.
Instead play peechey se dekhne valey games


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 3, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Suggest me some items for Legion.



LC Arcana. also there are some gems like duals own etc.



Piyush said:


> If you really dont like oopar se dekhne vale games, then I'm afraid you would like to play this.
> Instead play peechey se dekhne valey games


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 3, 2014)

noob said:


> Haven't played DoTA yet and this conversation is going above my head. Anyways, is this game that good ? I am asking this because i don't like uppar se dekh kar khelene wala games...this and AOE too.



Dota 2 is not for noobs 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In other news
Le Commander Uninstalled steam today.Dota 2 is too damn addictive


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 3, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Le Commander Uninstalled steam today.Dota 2 is too damn addictive



I will follow you commander. Some day[SUP]Some day[SUP]Some Day[SUP]In Valve time[/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]


----------



## gameranand (Jan 3, 2014)

OK So whats the use of Silence, I mean I casted it upon a Hero and he still gave me a special attack, on which heroes it works ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK So whats the use of Silence, I mean I casted it upon a Hero and he still gave me a special attack, on which heroes it works ??



Silence prevents the hero its casted upon from using any spells/abilities(Passive abilities not included)


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK So whats the use of Silence, I mean I casted it upon a Hero and he still gave me a special attack, on which heroes it works ??



May be the silence suration was over and thats why he gave you that special attack.
Or may be he had some protection from your spells with the help of items like BKB/ Linkin Sphere



arijitsinha said:


> LC Arcana. also there are some gems like duals own etc.


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> May be the silence suration was over and thats why he gave you that special attack.
> Or may be he had some protection from your spells with the help of items like BKB/ Linkin Sphere


linken doesn't block drow silence(as it is an aoe spell)


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 3, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> In other news
> Le Commander Uninstalled steam today.Dota 2 is too damn addictive



add me to the list


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> If you really dont like *oopar se dekhne vale games*, then I'm afraid you would like to play this.
> Instead play *peechey se dekhne valey* games



ROFL


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> linken doesn't block drow silence(as it is a aoe spell)



Oh I see


----------



## gameranand (Jan 3, 2014)

Would it be OK if I master just 1 or 2 heroes and leave all the others ??


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Would it be OK if I master just 1 or 2 heroes and leave all the others ??


just pick 1 or 2 heroes you find easy and play till you feel comfortable with them then move on to other heroes.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Would it be OK if I master just 1 or 2 heroes and leave all the others ??



There is a mode called "Champions Mode" where some heroes can be banned and picked as you see that in the lobby..
what if they banned your 1 or 2 heroes ex: Drow ,Sniper ..try to play a hero with your own style and you will be shining in few weeks


----------



## gameranand (Jan 3, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> just pick 1 or 2 heroes you find easy and play till you feel comfortable with them then move on to other heroes.





ganeshnokiae63 said:


> There is a mode called "Champions Mode" where some heroes can be banned and picked as you see that in the lobby..
> what if they banned your 1 or 2 heroes ex: Drow ,Sniper ..try to play a hero with your own style and you will be shining in few weeks



Damn its hard enough to master one Hero and how you guys play all the heroes.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Damn its hard enough to master one Hero and how you guys play all the heroes.



Hehe take is easy as of now or it will be hard to swallow all at once 

The reason for playing only a couple of heroes for the time being is to learn the game mechanics first. And also, learning about your opponent also matters, so ya, play only 2-3 heroes while you learn the rest of the game.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Damn its hard enough to master one Hero and how you guys play all the heroes.



You need at least some essential info about each hero so that you know what you are up against when you face an enemy playing those heroes and/or counter pick against that hero.

Successfully countering a dangerous enemy could potentially win you the game.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 3, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You need at least some essential info about each hero so that you know what you are up against when you face an enemy playing those heroes and/or counter pick against that hero.
> 
> Successfully countering a dangerous enemy could potentially win you the game.



^+1..there is a hero called broodmother which just runs out of the map when she is attacked or sense that she will be attacked
only there are some counters to her...
well for now just learn the game mechanics and try new heroes


----------



## sygeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Am I the only one who constantly plays with 300ms+ ping around here? How much ping do you guys get?


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 3, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Am I the only one who constantly plays with 300ms+ ping around here? How much ping do you guys get?


i get around 200


----------



## gameranand (Jan 4, 2014)

How do I check, what ping I am getting ??


----------



## gamer.geek (Jan 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> How do I check, what ping I am getting ??


Type -ping in the chats or type net_graph 1 in console.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 4, 2014)

gamer.geek said:


> Type -ping in the chats or type net_graph 1 in console.



OK Thanks.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 4, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> There is a mode called "*Champions Mode*" where some heroes can be banned and picked as you see that in the lobby..
> what if they banned your 1 or 2 heroes ex: Drow ,Sniper ..try to play a hero with your own style and you will be shining in few weeks



Its Captain's Mode, bcoz the team captain chooses the bans and picks for the team


----------



## gameranand (Jan 5, 2014)

Guys today when I was playing the games then I was able to control other players too who were disconnected from the game. Is it normal that anyone can control my Hero if I disconnect. This was the reason I won the match as only two Heroes were in the game so I go with Army of 4 and anyone who camw near me burned in ASH.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Guys today when *I was playing the games then I was able to control other players too who were disconnected from the game. Is it normal that anyone can control my Hero if I disconnect*. This was the reason I won the match as only two Heroes were in the game so I go with Army of 4 and anyone who camw near me burned in ASH.


yep.Only you're team mates can control you're hero.
Usually controlling more than 1 hero is a pain in the @$$


----------



## gameranand (Jan 5, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> yep.Only you're team mates can control you're hero.
> Usually controlling more than 1 hero is a pain in the @$$



Yeah but when you go with 4 against 1 then its a win win.


----------



## gamer.geek (Jan 5, 2014)

Guys Can anyone explain me how bettting on Dota2lounge works? I have bet today on a match of Na'vi vs Fside. I bet 2 unc. and it says 0.3 for 2 unc. What does this mean?  

Will I get my items back if Navi wins this game, I mean the ones I have bet?


----------



## sygeek (Jan 5, 2014)

any advice on how to play puck?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 6, 2014)

sygeek said:


> any advice on how to play puck?



i don't play puck much but if you have time watch some Navi TI3 replays, Dendi is one of the best puck players out there...also i learned how to play weaver correctly by watching XBOCT's game during TI3..the replays are pretty helpful...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2014)

gamer.geek said:


> Guys Can anyone explain me how bettting on Dota2lounge works? I have bet today on a match of Na'vi vs Fside. I bet 2 unc. and it says 0.3 for 2 unc. What does this mean?
> 
> Will I get my items back if Navi wins this game, I mean the ones I have bet?


Suppose you bet 1 unc and the winning ratio is 1.3 This means for each unc you bet, you have 100% chance of getting 1 unc AND 30% chance of getting another unc.
And yea, winning the bet means your bet items are given back too along with items you won


sygeek said:


> any advice on how to play puck?



Very good initiator but hard on fingers. Check Dota2Cinema guide to know about the item and skill build. Once you get that, watch some pro replays as Ghouse suggested. Some of the best players are Dendi, S4, Fata, SingSing


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 6, 2014)

IG's coming to Indonesia for some matches, gotta find out where !!!!


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Very good initiator but hard on fingers. Check Dota2Cinema guide to know about the item and skill build. Once you get that, watch some pro replays as Ghouse suggested. Some of the best players are Dendi, S4, Fata, SingSing


and you forgot my name on that list 
add Bone Fletcher to that List


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 6, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> and you forgot my name on that list
> *add Bone Fletcher to that List*


 checkout some of the replays of Ganesh


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> and you forgot my name on that list
> add Bone Fletcher to that List




You are talking like pika Bazinga these days a lot


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> You are talking like pika Bazinga these days a lot



lol don't forget *ageta 

guys my party MMR is 3600 and I only play with you guys in a party, how come it is high?*


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys my party MMR is 3600 and I only play with you guys in a party, how come it is high?



May be because you have low level as compared to us but more wins. Just a guess though


----------



## sygeek (Jan 6, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> lol don't forget *ageta
> 
> guys my party MMR is 3600 and I only play with you guys in a party, how come it is high?*


*
That is not actually high, but in comparison to others in TDF it is good.*


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> May be because you have low level as compared to us but more wins. Just a guess though



i have 671 wins right now which i think is lower than yours, arjit and one more person...



sygeek said:


> That is not actually high, but in comparison to others in TDF it is good.



i am comparing to MMR of others here in TDF as I play team games with them only...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> i have 671 wins right now which i think is lower than yours, arjit and one more person...


Then may be because supports and offlaners are not so popular in the eyes of this system


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 6, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> lol don't forget *ageta
> 
> guys my party MMR is 3600 and I only play with you guys in a party, how come it is high?*


*

You were in high level match making before the matchmaking introduced. Actually this MMR is not from scratch, they took in consideration about the matches played before. Also we play with vader,ninno and all sometimes 

one Fletcher , azinga ,  ageta.... Someone called me bageta in chats, I liked it Lets all make name starting with B, or at least a B in the name*


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 7, 2014)

Guyz I made a guide for Lina, check it out 
*steamcommunity.com//sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=213301095


----------



## Ramu56 (Jan 7, 2014)

The MMR is not calculated only with that 10 caliberation matches,it is calculated from all your matches before this MMR is introduced.So,people came from Dota1 have more MMR.And,as i started MOBA with dota2 itself and even fed with Drow ranger in the beginning,my MMR is bad


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 7, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> The MMR is not calculated only with that 10 caliberation matches,it is calculated from all your matches before this MMR is introduced.So,people came from *Dota1* have more MMR.And,as i started MOBA with dota2 itself and even fed with Drow ranger in the beginning,my MMR is bad



U mad bro?



ThinkNoDigit said:


> Guyz I made a guide for Lina, check it out
> *steamcommunity.com//sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=213301095



Cannot check now, will check and downvote once I reach home.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> You were in high level match making before the matchmaking introduced. Actually this MMR is not from scratch, they took in consideration about the matches played before. Also we play with vader,ninno and all sometimes
> 
> *one Fletcher , azinga ,  ageta.... Someone called me bageta in chats, I liked it Lets all make name starting with B, or at least a B in the name*


*
I called you Bageta a couple of times just for fun 


ThinkNoDigit said:



			Guyz I made a guide for Lina, check it out 
Steam Community :: Guide :: Dragon Fire
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking its a carry Lina guide ? 


Ramu56 said:



			The MMR is not calculated only with that 10 caliberation matches,it is calculated from all your matches before this MMR is introduced.So,people came from Dota1 have more MMR.And,as i started MOBA with dota2 itself and even fed with Drow ranger in the beginning,my MMR is bad 

Click to expand...

You mean people who have played DOTA 1 before?


arijitsinha said:



			Cannot check now, will check and downvote once I reach home.
		
Click to expand...

 such hatred toward your homies*


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 7, 2014)

i have played dota 1 for 4 years and been playing dota 2 since nov 2011, was lucky enough to a key through the random PD bot giveaway and at that time mostly 1500 ppl used to come online....


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 7, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Guyz I made a guide for Lina, check it out
> Steam Community :: Guide :: Dragon Fire



Not to be rude but You know the difference between bloodstone and soulbooster right?
You wrote "complete Bloodstone by dissassembling arcane boots" and posted a picture of soulbooster along with it..


----------



## Ramu56 (Jan 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> You mean people who have played DOTA 1 before?


Yeah.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> Yeah.



you played Dota 1 before?


----------



## Ramu56 (Jan 7, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> you played Dota 1 before?


No,Dota2 is my first MOBA.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 7, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> No,Dota2 is my first *ARTS*.



FTFY.

MOBA is a LOL term. Kindly refrain from it and use ARTS instead.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jan 7, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> FTFY.
> 
> MOBA is a LOL term. Kindly refrain from it and use ARTS instead.


Whatever


----------



## theserpent (Jan 7, 2014)

White fang can become Bang.White


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 7, 2014)

theserpent said:


> White fang can become Bang.White



Or Bhite fang/ Bhai fang / bang fang


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 7, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Or Bhite fang/ Bhai fang / bang fang



Bhai fang is 
and i have 770 wins and 3100 MMR Rating


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2014)

Bang Fang  would be great.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2014)

Let me be White Fang please.
White Bang or Bang Fang sounds like a P.I.M.P name


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 7, 2014)

My solo rating is something 2200


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Let me be White Fang please.
> White Bang or Bang Fang sounds like a P.I.M.P name



What about Gang Bang?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> What about Gang Bang?



This one doesnt have any of my original name in it


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> This one doesnt have any of my original name in it



But you gotta admit. Mine one is better alternative.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 8, 2014)

Dota 2 Cliff of Fails - YouTube


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Dota 2 Cliff of Fails - YouTube



Yeah, I saw that. That Lion is retarded.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 8, 2014)

most of these times we play 5 man party
can we  play team match?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 8, 2014)

OMG,LC with Morbid+armlet is a killer,We could win the match today but fail invoker left mid at lvl 4 itself,And cause of that VS(Blacklash) lost farm


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2014)

Having long powercuts these days. Yesterday it lasted 15 hrs , single stretch. 
Looks like I will be playing only from Friday


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2014)

Got my solo rating just now. 2717. How'd I do?


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 9, 2014)

theserpent said:


> OMG,LC with Morbid+armlet is a killer,We could win the match today but fail invoker left mid at lvl 4 itself,*And cause of that VS(Blacklash) lost farm*



Team Needed A ranged Stunner/Support so i pick VS and it doesnt mean every VS shd play as carry..............
Remember i was lanning wid u if i had taken the farm u ll then one who ll be *LOST FARM*


----------



## Piyush (Jan 9, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Team Needed A ranged Stunner/Support so i pick VS and it doesnt mean every VS shd play as carry..............
> Remember i was lanning wid u if i had taken the farm u ll then one who ll be LOST*FRAM*


Farm.
And Bazinga will happily lane with a hard carry and ask for last hits as well 
When he started playing Dota, I gave him various links to get the basics right, but I guess he is as lazy as me, Darth and Ninno  (But Ninno do remembers what I tell him in-game and dont repeat mistakes )


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Farm.


my bad
Corrected it


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Farm.
> And Bazinga will happily lane with a hard carry and ask for last hits as well
> When he started playing Dota, I gave him various links to get the basics right, but I guess he is as lazy as me, Darth and Ninno  (But Ninno do remembers what I tell him in-game and dont repeat mistakes )


Yes I agree with you on Ninno. He never repeats same mistake and hes innovative unlike most of us


----------



## sygeek (Jan 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Got my solo rating just now. 2717. How'd I do?


Over at reddit people think anything below 3.5k is trash tier. So yeah..I'm at 2400 myself. However since SEA players are generally of higher level, what maybe 3.5k for US/EU servers maybe 2.5k for SEA servers (that's just my guess).


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Over at reddit people think anything below 3.5k is trash tier. So yeah..I'm at 2400 myself. However since SEA players are generally of higher level, what maybe 3.5k for US/EU servers maybe 2.5k for SEA servers (that's just my guess).



Looks like I need to brush up a bit.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2014)

I dont really understand how MMR actually works but one thing is true for sure. The quality of matches have improved so much. Ever since that update, I have won many as compared to the losses. Previously I was behind 14 matches in order to get 50% win rate. But now I have an advantage of 12 matches.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 10, 2014)

Maintenance Schedule

For 2 days the server will be down, that is too on weekend(17-Jan) . GJ.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 10, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Maintenance Schedule
> 
> For 2 days the server will be down, that is too on weekend(17-Jan) . GJ.



but their is no mention of se asia?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2014)

Only SEA have 48 hrs schedule. Anyways, this means 2 days I have got to play my other single player games



NiGHtfUrY said:


> but their is no mention of se asia?


singapore


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 10, 2014)

I am not feeling addicted to Doto anymore. Pretty bored of it now.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2014)

Well I'm not addicted either, but I cant remove it too as of now. Anyways, I'm playing 1-2 matches at max during week days and 5-6 during weekends... enough for me


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2014)

Taking this game with me to my village. I like the game and play it but not that much, lets see if I'll get addicted to it or not.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh and since its weekend and *if* steam servers dont mess up, I'll be up for dota till 3 AM today


----------



## sygeek (Jan 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I dont really understand how MMR actually works but one thing is true for sure. The quality of matches have improved so much. Ever since that update, I have won many as compared to the losses. Previously I was behind 14 matches in order to get 50% win rate. But now I have an advantage of 12 matches.


Mine has decreased. Previously, I was 18 matches behind, and now I'm 38 matches behind. I win 1 in every 4 matches or so. I think this has to do with queuing with my 1600mmr friend.


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 10, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Mine has decreased. Previously, I was 18 matches behind, and now I'm 38 matches behind. I win 1 in every 4 matches or so. I think this has to do with queuing with my 1600mmr friend.


25% win rate? you definitely need to improve it. play snowballers when queuing with your friend to improve your chances of winning


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Mine has decreased. Previously, I was 18 matches behind, and now I'm 38 matches behind. I win 1 in every 4 matches or so. I think this has to do with queuing with my 1600mmr friend.



For what I've observed, you play pretty well, taking into consideration the fact that you are a fresh dota player. What you can do is that play with max friends in a party in order to avoid random players with low mmr.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 10, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> 25% win rate? you definitely need to improve it. play snowballers when queuing with your friend to improve your chances of winning


 DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - FusionX

I was at 49% once. Snowballed as storm spirit - lost, snowballed as gyrocopter - lost. The last 2 matches I was lagging so ignore those.

I'm losing a lot of matches these days so I stopped playing ranked until I can figure out the problem. In unranked matches in pubs, I play in trash tier.

I think the problem in pubs is uncoordination. We can finish matches before 35 min if we push but they like to delay the game. So if during early game we have an advantage (1 or 2 supports in our team and that is when I ask for it during hero selection)  unlike other team of 5 carries. But since everyone wants to increase their KDA and not push, the game goes past the 50 min mark and we are outcarried. I literally beg for everyone to stick and push but everyone wants to passively farm or increase their KDA and feed.

Although I'm not saying that I'm better than them,  I suck too.

I gotta say, during my ranked calibration matches I was matched with people of above average tier and the difference in the quality of games was amazing.


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 11, 2014)

sygeek said:


> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - FusionX
> 
> I was at 49% once. Snowballed as storm spirit - lost, snowballed as gyrocopter - lost. The last 2 matches I was lagging so ignore those.
> 
> ...


well if you didn't already know you may try this -
When you play with random people appreciate them for even small things and don't call noobs noobs and tell them what they might have done, if you are doing good there is a high chance they will listen. keep the team chat alive. It might help coordination.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 11, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> well if you didn't already know you may try this -
> When you play with random people appreciate them for even small things and don't call noobs noobs and tell them what they might have done, if you are doing good there is a high chance they will listen. keep the team chat alive. It might help coordination.


Actually, I do this every game. In fact I'm the only guy who contributes to the 80% of the chat. I do commend people in chat all the time but then occasionally there will be a guy who'll say that I talk too much. 

Even if we have 90% chance of losing and someone says gg I try to keep up the team morale and then one teammate says in all chat, "lol FusionX thinks we can win. report pls"


----------



## gamer.geek (Jan 11, 2014)

@sygeek    Same thing is going on with me too. The 1st  day, when I had just got my MMR, it was 2530, but I lost hell lots of matches cuz of dumb Singaporeans. And consequently, my MMR has dropped to 2290 only :'(.   So, Can we play some games together cuz we have almost same amt. of matches played. This ranked MM is totally crappy; particularly in my case, and seems in your


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 11, 2014)

gamer.geek said:


> @sygeek    Same thing is going on with me too. The 1st  day, when I had just got my MMR, it was 2530, but I lost hell lots of matches cuz of dumb Singaporeans. And consequently, my MMR has dropped to 2290 only :'(.   So, Can we play some games together cuz we have almost same amt. of matches played. This ranked MM is totally crappy; particularly in my case, and seems in your



i started with 3560 mmr and now my mmr is 3456 and games are just as crappy.... to play with better team mates i think u need >4k mmr...


----------



## sygeek (Jan 11, 2014)

gamer.geek said:


> @sygeek    Same thing is going on with me too. The 1st  day, when I had just got my MMR, it was 2530, but I lost hell lots of matches cuz of dumb Singaporeans. And consequently, my MMR has dropped to 2290 only :'(.   So, Can we play some games together cuz we have almost same amt. of matches played. This ranked MM is totally crappy; particularly in my case, and seems in your


Yeah, I think we should play together, add me up on steam.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2014)

The manliest hero in Dota 2 now....?

Axe or LC?

I personally think LC.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 12, 2014)

Dunno about the definition of manliest hero, but the hero with the biggest balls is Sven


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, but once LC starts rolling, there ain't no stopping the pain train.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 12, 2014)

LC LC LC all the way,just 4-5 more wins and it might be the top 3 heros of mine


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 12, 2014)

not able to connect to steam wth!!!!!!


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 12, 2014)

clinkz is the most manliest hero....steam network is down?


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes Steam is down I was in game wid Vegeta,Fang it was going so goood Fang was owing wid pudge n i go dc then i cant connect back


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2014)

Wasn't there a scheduled maintenance?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 13, 2014)

theserpent said:


> LC LC LC all the way,just 4-5 more wins and it might be the top 3 heros of mine



You are actually winning with LC???!?! Whenever I see you playing or you play with us, you make us lose the game 



Bhargav said:


> Yes Steam is down I was in game wid Vegeta,Fang it was going so goood Fang was owing wid pudge n i go dc then i cant connect back



Its so sad that I lost last 7 matches out of 11 coz of team DCs 

So I wont be playing Dota till the maintenence is done



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Wasn't there a scheduled maintenance?



SEA server maintenance is due on this weekend


----------



## theserpent (Jan 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *You are actually winning with LC???!?*! Whenever I see you playing or you play with us, you make us lose the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes  Ask Bhargav 97% of the matches with bhargav I won


----------



## Piyush (Jan 13, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Yes  Ask Bhargav 97% of the matches with bhargav I won



Ah I see.... It must be the bad phase of yours whenever you were losing with us OR may be MMR is the issue.


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 13, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Yes  Ask Bhargav 97% of the matches with bhargav I won


Yes he is right we together have won so may matches wid him playing LC.....
But ppl are know how to counter him so may be that might be the issue 
last day i saw a full Guide on Steam for how to counter LC's ulti dual


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 14, 2014)

BristleBack with Medallion of COurage after Hood and Powertreads is a pure ganker in mid game..
-6 armour with nasal goo stacking armour(-8) reduction makes the dmg amplification by 57% means 150 % extra dmg


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Yes he is right we together have won so may matches wid him playing LC.....
> But ppl are know how to counter him so may be that might be the issue
> last day i saw a full Guide on Steam for how to counter LC's ulti dual



There are several ways. All take advantage that while duelling she is vulnerable to attacks from others. Dazzle can Shallow Grave an ally that LC is duelling with and basically ensuring that the duel fails or stalemates. Also, Bat Rider can Flaming Lasso her and pull her away from the duel, etc.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jan 15, 2014)

I am having too much fun with dota2,i even got banned from chatting for 1 day for the first time


----------



## debarshi (Jan 15, 2014)

Can you suggest a good build for top/bot lane BLOODSEEKER and TROLL WARLORD?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 15, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> BristleBack with Medallion of COurage after Hood and Powertreads is a pure ganker in mid game..
> -6 armour with nasal goo stacking armour(-8) reduction makes the dmg amplification by 57% means 150 % extra dmg


Yup that match was amazing even though we lost. I was thinking if you can go mid from next time with BB if our team dont have any other serious mid laner.


Ramu56 said:


> I am having too much fun with dota2,i even got banned from chatting for 1 day for the first time


Hahaha what did you do? I never saw you using harsh language till date.


debarshi said:


> Can you suggest a good build for top/bot lane BLOODSEEKER and TROLL WARLORD?


I dont know about BS build but since I have played Troll many times, what I go for while  laning is:

Starting: Tango, ring of protection ,3x branches / Quelling blade
Early: Simple boots, ring of bascilius, Wand/ ring of aquilla (wand from branches or upgrade ring)
Core: Helm of dominator, Phase boots and Bkb (if 2 or more disablers) otherwise SnY for good stats and tankiness
Late game: Satanic, MKB, Daedelus whatever you wish (I personally make Satanic coz it sync flawlessly with Troll's passive attack speed/ulti)


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 15, 2014)

Blood seeker build 
Starting : quelling blade, Stout shield, healing salve
Core: power treads, radiance, bkb, assault Curiass, you can also build S&Y if you don't get the farm for radiance


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 15, 2014)

Playing BS you really don't need health regen but if there are heavy nukers in opposition build Urn Of Shadows


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2014)

Dota 2 Recommendations on Steam. They will make you laugh and cry.

*i.imgur.com/7ueuq9k.png?1



cooljeba said:


> Blood seeker build
> Starting : quelling blade, Stout shield, healing salve
> Core: power treads, radiance, bkb, assault Curiass, you can also build S&Y if you don't get the farm for radiance



Also Hand Of Midas, if you can get it early, you can use it not only to get gold faster, but it also heals him.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/7ueuq9k.png?1



^^


----------



## debarshi (Jan 15, 2014)

^^ That was EPIC!!




> I dont know about BS build but since I have played Troll many times, what I go for while  laning is:
> 
> Starting: Tango, ring of protection ,3x branches / Quelling blade
> Early: Simple boots, ring of bascilius, Wand/ ring of aquilla (wand from branches or upgrade ring)
> ...



Can you tell me how to use BKB properly? Never quite got it right.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 15, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Can you tell me how to use BKB properly? Never quite got it right.



BKB is an item which gives you immunity to almost all spells and items for a certain duration . It decreases from 10 secs to 4 secs after each use. You just have to press BKB once to get it activated during/before a team fight. But remember a Diffusal Blade can remove your BKB protection. So, if you are facing an enemy hero who has a diffusal (and you think that he will remove your BKB ) then use your BKB after he casts diffusal on you (or anyone else since DB also has a CoolDown time). Doom's ulti can also remove BKB, but nvm that since Doom's ulti is the ultimate 1 for all counter to everything (except Linkin Sphere)


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dota 2 Recommendations on Steam. They will make you laugh and cry.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/7ueuq9k.png?1






debarshi said:


> Can you tell me how to use BKB properly? Never quite got it right.


BKB is ant item that gives you magic immunity against most of enemy spells, stuns, nukes. It has dimnishing on time and cooldown(starts with 10 10 seconds when u use it first and then decreases till you get to 4 seconds of use). Mostly used by carries so that they donot die in early game when supports are still strong and they dont have too many items and in the late game so that they can dish massive amount of damage without being stunned. Many supports with channeling ulti occasiionaly use it too(like Crystal Maiden and Witch doctor) so that their channeling may not break. COuntered by doom diffusal blade and few other spells go through BKB too


----------



## Piyush (Jan 15, 2014)

*www.dotatalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/funny-7.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *www.dotatalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/funny-7.jpg


lol n1.......

btw is it just me tat i have reached lvl 39 with only arnd 75 wins.....and same no of losses.........


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *www.dotatalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/funny-7.jpg



I had seen a variant of this where the interviewee responds with Cyka and gets welcomed.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 15, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/wInmf00.jpg
nice pub game after a long time when pings were stable.......

it really feels good when we can deny and last hit 
huskar and mme was mid he was getting mad due tom my deny and harass........


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys i need to learn other heroes who are funny not carry
because Dota 2 is fading for me


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 16, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Guys i need to learn other heroes who are funny not carry
> because Dota 2 is fading for me



Learn Skeleton King. Q , Click - click - click. Lots of fun.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys how to win in these lower lvls.Whenever i play well someone gets disconnected...or someone will keep jungling for the whole game till the end with NP and the match becomes a sure shot loss. I usually play supports and utility heroes and rest four will all take noob carries...no tank no support. Twice I have seen Earthshaker playing safe lane carry :\. Almost every game coatains drow, sniper and riki. There is no sense of picking players in the team. I still have 37-30 score but could have been way more if people played with only a little more sense.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Guys how to win in these lower lvls.Whenever i play well someone gets disconnected...or someone will keep jungling for the whole game till the end with NP and the match becomes a sure shot loss. I usually play supports and utility heroes and rest four will all take noob carries...no tank no support. Twice I have seen Earthshaker playing safe lane carry :\. Almost every game coatains drow, sniper and riki. There is no sense of picking players in the team. I still have 37-30 score but could have been way more if people played with only a little more sense.


What you can do is, invite new players who recently joined dota 2 in this forum. Change your siggy ro something like "Need dota players who started new to play in party" or something like that. Am serious.



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Guys i need to learn other heroes who are funny not carry
> because Dota 2 is fading for me



Start playing pure support for a change



arijitsinha said:


> Learn Skeleton King. Q , Click - click - click. Lots of fun.




*"Your king mov.... clicks "*


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> What you can do is, invite new players who recently joined dota 2 in this forum. Change your siggy ro something like "Need dota players who started new to play in party" or something like that. Am serious.


I'll try that. Im off for the weekend so i'll try and change my signature on Monday. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> I'll try that. Im off for the weekend so i'll try and change my signature on Monday. Thanks for the suggestion



Or may be if you are lucky enough, some of the new players from this forum may get back to you soon if they saw your required post.
Btw, are you an old Dota 1 player?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Or may be if you are lucky enough, some of the new players from this forum may get back to you soon if they saw your required post.
> Btw, are you an old Dota 1 player?


Yeah.. thats the thing. I've played dota1 for an year with my college friends on LAN. I had Beta key but my interent was not good enough to play online games. Actually you gave me the beta key back then when i asked for it in the forum. Thats why you are in my friends list.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Yeah.. thats the thing. I've played dota1 for an year with my college friends on LAN. I had Beta key but my interent was not good enough to play online games. Actually you gave me the beta key back then when i asked for it in the forum. Thats why you are in my friends list.



Oh I see. So what was your Steam username?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Oh I see. So what was your Steam username?


Sarang235 and dota name Z3RO. Aren't you GloryOfDeath??


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Sarang235 and dota name Z3RO. Aren't you GloryOfDeath??



Oh so you are Z3RO.... I'm White Fang
GloryOfDeath is Ramu from TDF

you can check page 1 for other member names too, though some people change thier name often that it is not updated regularly.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Oh so you are Z3RO.... I'm White Fang
> GloryOfDeath is Ramu from TDF
> 
> you can check page 1 for other member names too, though some people change thier name often that it is not updated regularly.


Lol. I misunderstood you as GloryofDeath. I'll check the list.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys i need some help 
somehow my account was logouted by steam and password didnt match 
pls provide some links to get my account
EDIT: MY ACCOUNT WAS HACKED
i lost some mythical items ..


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 17, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Guys i need some help
> somehow my account was logouted by steam and password didnt match
> pls provide some links to get my account



did not get u sir, Steam logged you out? how?, well the closest likely scenario could mean that you entered wrong password may be a couple of times, and then it barred you. you can always go to steamsupport and try the "forgot password?" link to get it back, happened to me, but its easy to recover.



Sarang\m/ said:


> Guys how to win in these lower lvls.Whenever i play well someone gets disconnected...or someone will keep jungling for the whole game till the end with NP and the match becomes a sure shot loss. I usually play supports and utility heroes and rest four will all take noob carries...no tank no support. Twice I have seen Earthshaker playing safe lane carry :\. Almost every game coatains drow, sniper and riki. There is no sense of picking players in the team. I still have 37-30 score but could have been way more if people played with only a little more sense.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey sam its me Gamerganesh(spirtyzeus /gamerzeus) we played alot of games together
in middle of the game steam showed"another user currently logged on to the steam profile page" and it wasnts my passowrd ..when i entered it doesnt match


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 17, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Hey sam its me Gamerganesh(spirtyzeus /gamerzeus) we played alot of games together
> in middle of the game steam showed"another user currently logged on to the steam profile page" and it wasnts my passowrd ..when i entered it doesnt match



Your account is hijacked. May be someone added you and send chat like "Hey bro, my friend wants you to add him. He have a good offer. Please add him "steamconmunytity.com/....." You clicked the link and entered nyour pwd and verification code. That site is of hijacker's website, not steam's website. So they got your user and pass.

Dont worry, recover your account by password reset, change your mail id as of now and log a steam support ticket to get the items back.

Cobntact fang for the format of the ticket.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 17, 2014)

so i made ticket in Steam community and how many hours it will take?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 17, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Hey sam its me Gamerganesh(spirtyzeus /gamerzeus) we played alot of games together
> in middle of the game steam showed"another user currently logged on to the steam profile page" and it wasnts my passowrd ..when i entered it doesnt match



hey ganesh i know u  very well man just wondered why there is a nokia in ur name lol  , like arijit said ur account is hacked? damn, hackers! that could happen to anyone!



arijitsinha said:


> Your account is hijacked. May be someone added you and send chat like "Hey bro, my friend wants you to add him. He have a good offer. Please add him "steamconmunytity.com/....." You clicked the link and entered nyour pwd and verification code. That site is of hijacker's website, not steam's website. So they got your user and pass.
> 
> Dont worry, recover your account by password reset, change your mail id as of now and log a steam support ticket to get the items back.
> 
> Cobntact fang for the format of the ticket.



ouw phised?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 17, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> did not get u *sir*, Steam logged you out? how?, well the closest likely scenario could mean that you entered wrong password may be a couple of times, and then it barred you. you can always go to steamsupport and try the "forgot password?" link to get it back, happened to me, but its easy to recover.



That Sir word really confused me


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 17, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> so i made ticket in Steam community and how many hours it will take?



No idea. but dont expect in hours. BTW you will not be able to trade for another 10-15 days after you got the items back.

Have you recovered your account? I mean recover your password and log in to your account



sam_738844 said:


> ouw phised?



Hmm.. I got this kind of phishing attempt often. Most funniest part was, 



Spoiler



some guy added me and told they need an offlaner for their tourney team. Their captain is impressed by seeing my match and wants me to add the team's captain followed by the phishing link.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> so i made ticket in Steam community and how many hours it will take?



Sad to know that you became another victim. I had same incident twice (and only 1 time I got my items back).
Anyways if you correctly created and forwarded your ticket, it will take at least 5 days. Mine was fixed on 6th day.

And also, you have to contact Steam support too in case you havent yet.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 17, 2014)

So what you guys planning to play during the maintainence


----------



## Desmond (Jan 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> So what you guys planning to play during the maintainence



Team Fortress 2.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 17, 2014)

I cant even get into the account
its keep on saying password Doesnt match


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 17, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> I cant even get into the account
> its keep on saying password Doesnt match



Password Reset. In the steam login window, click Forget Password and follow the steps.

BTW is your email account also hacked?



Here is a chat with phisher.. Ez Money

Interview with a Scammer (Phisher) : DotA2


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Hmm.. I got this kind of phishing attempt often. Most funniest part was,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, that story! as if he was just getting paid by Valve to SPECTATE other's game more  to win tournaments than by actually playing 

off topic, cant find a relevant thread so asking here, anyone plays warframe here, i just installed the game yesterday and looking forward, kind of noob now, need some partners


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Password Reset. In the steam login window, click Forget Password and follow the steps.
> 
> BTW is your email account also hacked?


i can access the email account but cant reset the password


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 17, 2014)

They changed the maintenance date!



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i can access the email account but cant reset the password


Why is that? what does it says when you go to forgot password?



sam_738844 said:


> off topic, cant find a relevant thread so asking here, anyone plays warframe here, i just installed the game yesterday and looking forward, kind of noob now, need some partners


some guys installed it to try it out for playdates . you can search the playdate thread.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jan 17, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> off topic, cant find a relevant thread so asking here, anyone plays warframe here, i just installed the game yesterday and looking forward, kind of noob now, need some partners


I played it for some time,i have 2 lvl 30 characters too.Not playing anymore as it is boring.It feels like i am doing the same missions again and again.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> So what you guys planning to play during the maintainence



Most probably Fallout NV and Torchlight 2 (since these 2 are the only good ones which are installed at the moment)


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 17, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> They changed the maintenance date!



When it is then?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> I cant even get into the account
> its keep on saying password Doesnt match



Just click on forgot the password button. Go to your email account. Follow the steps.
Where are you stuck?


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> When it is then?


21 and 22 dec earlier it was 17-18 i think


----------



## theserpent (Jan 17, 2014)

@ganesh where did you log in man  ? How did it get hacked



Piyush said:


> Just click on *forgot the password* button. Go to your email account. Follow the steps.
> Where are you stuck?



Yes do this


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Just click on forgot the password button. Go to your email account. Follow the steps.
> Where are you stuck?



steam says the details are sent to the email address but when i open the gmail address nothing is there 


theserpent said:


> @ganesh where did you log in man  ? How did it get hacked


idk how it is started?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 17, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> steam says the details are sent to the email address but when i open the gmail address nothing is there
> 
> idk how it is started?



Dafuq  Check all your emails-Spam etc


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 17, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Dafuq  Check all your emails-Spam etc


accpet friend request in Steam (bone fletcherx*)*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 17, 2014)

steam disabled my cs go telling invalid cd key .........


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> steam disabled my cs go telling invalid cd key .........



How it is related to Dota 2?



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> accpet friend request in Steam (bone fletcherx*)*


*

Well, then you have to wait for the ticket to be resolved. Probably they changed the email address associated to your account. Or check for spam folders as serpant told.



Niilesh said:



			21 and 22 dec earlier it was 17-18 i think
		
Click to expand...


Good, we can play some matches then *


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2014)

Will be available by 7pm. So if anyone who is on a winning streak and want some change in his doto lifestyle, wait for me


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> How it is related to Dota 2?



not related but telling about steam monopoly.........


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 17, 2014)

Liking the game so far,Then again in most pub matches there are often disconnections..Would like to play a good match.
Add me


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 17, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Liking the game so far,Then again in most pub matches there are often disconnections..Would like to play a good match.
> Add me


when u r online invite me to party. Im off for the weekend but i'll be online from monday.
steamid sarang235 dota2 id Z3RO


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 18, 2014)

who all were there in yesterday's 4v4 lobby game? i didn't recognize some of the players....


----------



## Desmond (Jan 18, 2014)

Did you all play after that? I was waiting for someone to ping me.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 18, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> who all were there in yesterday's 4v4 lobby game? i didn't recognize some of the players....



Not all were from tdf. BS and mirana was outsiders.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 19, 2014)

Made lobby join fast


----------



## debarshi (Jan 19, 2014)

didnt find lobby.......


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 19, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Made lobby join fast



RIP Lobbies , if anyone make lobby further, I will kill him.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 19, 2014)

some people were getting constantly disconnected in lobby, so RIP lobbies


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 19, 2014)

I plan to play Dota 2 and LoL soonish.. lets see how it goes!


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> RIP Lobbies , if anyone make lobby further, I will kill him.





ghouse12311 said:


> some people were getting constantly disconnected in lobby, so RIP lobbies



Well Blacklash had power cut (nothing he can do), GtaGagan had DCs too but he joined and ZERO said he was never getting any DCs during pub games but only in lobby matches constantly.

But yea. we wasted like 1.5 hrs just in lobby making


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2014)

Lobbies and Party matches are still better than solo pub matches, where there is a high chance that you would get noobs in a team.

Lately, I have been getting a lot of noobs in pub matches. Therefore, I am scared to play them alone.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 20, 2014)

Yesterday,Desmond,Gagan and I had the worst pub match ever


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 20, 2014)

I am thinking of buying a headset for voice chat in game. What you guys use? I need something portable, not like dabbas.

How these two will be?

Nokia BH-111 In-the-ear Headset - Nokia: Flipkart.com

Sony SBH20 In-the-ear Headset - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 20, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Well Blacklash had power cut (nothing he can do), GtaGagan had DCs too but he joined and ZERO said he was never getting any DCs during pub games but only in lobby matches constantly.
> 
> But yea. we wasted like 1.5 hrs just in lobby making



if i remember correctly i had only one time dc and i joined in 3-4 minutes........



theserpent said:


> Yesterday,Desmond,Gagan and I had the worst pub match ever



that am he was constantly pinging i wanted to kill that son of a **** i mean its ok to ping during a fight to tell important points to go but this guy he is like non stop pining like hell......

tell me playing as a support to go and attack while he was farming and when all of us as a team went to attack guess what he went safe lane to farm and what was that build for two battlefury???

seriously never ever seen a noob like him before even newbies can play 10 times better..........



arijitsinha said:


> I am thinking of buying a headset for voice chat in game. What you guys use? I need something portable, not like dabbas.
> 
> How these two will be?
> 
> ...



looks like ur budget is high but if it was low i could suggest u some ideal philips headphones for all thing.......


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 20, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> looks like ur budget is high but if it was low i could suggest u some ideal philips headphones for all thing.......



the lower the better  But I want mic and portability, so I choose bluetooth. ANyway what u suggest?


----------



## DVJex (Jan 20, 2014)

If you guys want to know your ping to Dota 2 servers around the world, here you go:
Steam Community :: Guide :: Check your Network Ping to all of Dota 2 Servers (Win/Mac/Linux) [ENG/RUS]


----------



## theserpent (Jan 20, 2014)

> what was that build for two battlefury???


This


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 20, 2014)

see this :worth the time
[YOUTUBE]Kw6ky3S_qF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Lobbies and Party matches are still better than solo pub matches, where there is a high chance that you would get noobs in a team.
> 
> Lately, I have been getting a lot of noobs in pub matches. Therefore, I am scared to play them alone.



same thing dude alll the matches i have played solo pub i hav been getting noobs only who can't communicate feed early on and then criticize each other in the end ....
i mean even if u get unlucky in beginning you can still farm what the need to sit in the base and do nothing......



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> see this :worth the time
> [YOUTUBE]Kw6ky3S_qF0[/YOUTUBE]



epic!
i guess i m still a noob among noobs.......


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 20, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> see this :worth the time
> [YOUTUBE]Kw6ky3S_qF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 21, 2014)

When girls plays dota.. Sheevar is a girl dota player. Check the last ravage, and singsing.


[YOUTUBE]aXrsKUK9-vc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 21, 2014)

I am also getting matched with noobs both with and against them
check this match - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 475974683 
They were killing us in teamfights with something like 5 for 2. but they didn't even carry a tp even when all towers were down(even tier 4)
I just bought BoT tped to the pushed top lane and ended the game


----------



## sygeek (Jan 21, 2014)

Now that the SEA servers are down, which other server will you guys play on?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 21, 2014)

I was playing on Europe east. But there are a lot of Russians there.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> When girls plays dota.. Sheevar is a girl dota player. Check the last ravage, and singsing.


Sheever is girlfriend of that g@y pusher Bulldog


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 21, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I was playing on Europe east. But there are a lot of Russians there.



how are the pings? playable? i was getting 250 ping before in EU servers but was jumping to 350 which was unplayable....


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 21, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> how are the pings? playable? i was getting 250 ping before in EU servers but was jumping to 350 which was unplayable....


220 to 250ms ms on EU,AUS and MotherRussia servers.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

The maintenance will be finished tomorrow night ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah.. Russia and Australia should have good pings rather than US,UK.

I used to play in 200-300 ping in SEA itself, when I was using Datacard.

Edit:- BTW yesterday was playing in Rus servers, and saw someone is chatting in English


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Yeah.. Russia and Australia should have good pings rather than US,UK.
> 
> I used to play in 200-300 ping in SEA itself, when I was using Datacard.
> 
> Edit:- BTW yesterday was playing in Rus servers, and saw someone is chatting in English


You mean that coach ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 21, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> You mean that coach ??



LOL, kaash ninno is here.

No, I saw someone in enemy was chatting in English


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

So bored. No work in office as of now. Reading old pages of this thread.... some funny tips, comments and typos 

For eg, somewhere I wrote Death Puppet, Heart of Torquise


----------



## Desmond (Jan 21, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> how are the pings? playable? i was getting 250 ping before in EU servers but was jumping to 350 which was unplayable....



I was getting pings of 180. Quite playable. However we lost because of an idiot Russian who did not pick support.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> LOL, kaash ninno is here.
> 
> No, I saw someone in enemy was chatting in English


Why? what happened?
I made him to create an ID here, he must have logged in once at least when I told him that I'm making fun of you on your Drow's build ( 10 clarity potions)


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 21, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I was getting pings of 180. Quite playable. However we lost because of an idiot Russian who did not pick support.



To win in Russian server, you dont need support. Just pick brood. 



Piyush said:


> Why? what happened?
> I made him to create an ID here, he must have logged in once at least when I told him that I'm making fun of you on your Drow's build ( 10 clarity potions)



Hunter was coaching Ninno(Night Stalker, who skilled his passive first).....!! Rest ask Ninno.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Hunter was coaching Ninno(Night Stalker, who skilled his passive first).....!! Rest ask Ninno.



Lol
He always stands out than the rest of us


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 21, 2014)

Played funniest match till date yesterday.......At the beginning 3 of our players disconnected only me(Luna) and Riki were there. And we won  2v5 that too quite easily. Their dumb teram had no stunner and we were ultra farmed till the end. twice I killed them 1v5 .

DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 477287782


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 21, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Played funniest match till date yesterday.......At the beginning 3 of our players disconnected only me(Luna) and Riki were there. And we won  2v5 that too quite easily. Their dumb teram had no stunner and we were ultra farmed till the end. twice I killed them 1v5 .
> 
> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 477287782


No Stunners !!! Reallyyy ??
They had one of the best stunner in game and familiars


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 21, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> No Stunners !!! Reallyyy ??
> They had one of the best stunner in game and familiars



Yup all of them are stunners/disablers.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 21, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> No Stunners !!! Reallyyy ??
> They had one of the best stunner in game and familiars


Lol yeah...all 5 disablers but no one was actually stunning. Visage needs microing which was **** in the match. Kunnnka timing for torrent and ship were really bad and LC reached lvl6 very late. No ranged stun was the reason i got out most of the time


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 22, 2014)

i cant  wait for my class 12th boards to finish,i miss dota 2 so much.
It is so hard to control myself right now 

Soon i will be a active part of this thread too,i hope i get to play with you guys :")

Soon....


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> i cant  wait for my class 12th boards to finish,i miss dota 2 so much.
> It is so hard to control myself right now
> 
> Soon i will be a active part of this thread too,i hope i get to play with you guys :")
> ...


your steam id?

--------------------------------------
Does anyone here have used Blink dagger on Shadow Fiend for Ulti?
How does it work? 
What I think is, first we start ulti and then blink asap to the fight. Is it this way?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2014)

Does SF's ult still channel after blinking? I think if you make a BKB, you can activate BKB then blink and ult. But they would probably run and/or blink away by the time your ult finishes channeling. Only other option is to have a friend who would stun the whole team then you blink in and ult.

Still, I think it would be better to use a Shadow Blade. If they don't have detection, you can sneak up to them and channel your ult. Since you are still invisible for most of the channeling, they won't even know you are there.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> your steam id?
> 
> --------------------------------------
> Does anyone here have used Blink dagger on Shadow Fiend for Ulti?
> ...



No Fang if u blink Ur ulti ll get cancelled. But it works with Sand King Ulti.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2014)

I see... then Shadow Blade is rather better option as Desmond said


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 22, 2014)

Maintenance over already


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> your steam id?
> 
> --------------------------------------
> Does anyone here have used Blink dagger on Shadow Fiend for Ulti?
> ...



nightfury1234


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 22, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> Maintenance over already



Yes, but it will be down again I guess.

BTW played 2 matches on Rus, and both of them were fun.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2014)

DOTA 2 IS NOW l4d :/


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 22, 2014)

theserpent said:


> DOTA 2 IS NOW l4d :/


Icefrog realized Bloodseeker is Zombie and moved all BS players to L4D2. Peace !


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 22, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Yes, but it will be down again I guess.


what for?



theserpent said:


> DOTA 2 IS NOW l4d :/


ya steam games are interchanged or something


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> what for?
> 
> 
> ya steam games are interchanged or something



Yup,you faced it too?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Yes, but it will be down again I guess.
> 
> BTW played 2 matches on Rus, and both of them were fun.



Motherland Russia FTW !!  
We did it even after it was 4 vs 5



theserpent said:


> DOTA 2 IS NOW l4d :/



what do you mean?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Motherland Russia FTW !!
> We did it even after it was 4 vs 5
> 
> 
> ...



So Dota 2 just changed its name to "Left 4 Dead 2" and started to download a 7.5GB update. What? : DotA2

And I deleted the game :/ So now hunter le russia is partying xD for 2 days


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2014)

**** All you people who will play Volvo's stupid game today and tomorrow


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2014)

Any official news from Volvo?

Also, thanks for telling me. I won't start Steam until this gets resolved.


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol Watch this


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 22, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Any official news from *Volvo*?
> 
> Also, thanks for telling me. I won't start Steam until this gets resolved.



All are sleeping atm. Some people guessing it is because of messing with the AppId of Valve's games. BTW, just wait, dont start steam untill it is fixed.



theserpent said:


> And I deleted the game :/ So now hunter le russia is partying xD for 2 days





theserpent said:


> **** All you people who will play Volvo's stupid game today and tomorrow





A lesson for being so impatient


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 22, 2014)

someone using my steam account and i cant do anything about that
ganeshnokiae63


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 22, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Lol Watch this



Buahahahahhaahaha 
KABOOM! 
Loved it!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2014)

I think someone has DDOS'd Volvo.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> someone using my steam account and i cant do anything about that
> ganeshnokiae63



Dude did you report it properly????
Please read the FAQ section properly and make a report. This is even more badass situation you are in. The guy is still using your account !!!


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 22, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Any official news from Volvo?
> 
> Also, thanks for telling me. I won't start Steam until this gets resolved.


i thought the same but then i just backuped dota files and started steam and nothing happened to my dota 2


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 22, 2014)

Is the Left for Dead issue fixed?



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> someone using my steam account and i cant do anything about that
> ganeshnokiae63



OMG.. By the profile pic, I can assume who is the hacker, he is from tdf. Kill that b!tch


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 22, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Is the Left for Dead issue fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.. By the profile pic, I can assume who is the hacker, he is from tdf. Kill that b!tch



yeah now i realize ..even sometimes he wanted to hack my account for morcant beast
i still have that pic
*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/854/cy0q.jpg

do i have to create a new ticket to steam or wait for another couple of days?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2014)

wtf I wont hack

Ninno?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2014)

Ninno is saying 
*"Password is " Pika is ass"*


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2014)

So ninno is hacker 
ganesh report ninno xD


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 22, 2014)

who is ninno?i see his name often on this thread.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> who is ninno?i see his name often on this thread.


Hes a Valve employee who plays with us


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 22, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> who is ninno?i see his name often on this thread.


My Idol, Fav player in Dota 2.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 22, 2014)

All of you with the L4D2 thing, try now. It got fixed for me. So it's probably fixed for you guys too.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 22, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> My Idol, Fav player in Dota 2.



Count me in. All of our idol. Our party feels empty without him.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 23, 2014)

Playing on US West server nowadays, these guys are too easy to play with (and against).


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 23, 2014)

ya a guy who skills ability at min -1 that does nothing till 4th min


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 23, 2014)

@serpent

a fix for the l4d2 replacing dota2 problem : DotA2


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 23, 2014)

Got my Account back with All of my Items 
will say more about this after i returned from the college


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 23, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Got my Account back with All of my Items
> will say more about this after i returned from the college



Yea finally a Goood News


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2014)

Poor CM.

*th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2014/022/c/1/where_is_it____by_nyamsuren-d7390g1.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jan 23, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Got my Account back with All of my Items
> will say more about this after i returned from the college



Good...
I hope that guy gets his IP banned


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Hes a Valve employee who plays with us





arijitsinha said:


> Count me in. All of our idol. Our party feels empty without him.





ThinkNoDigit said:


> My Idol, Fav player in Dota 2.



valve employee? 

Is he really that good?

Is he from India? tdf member?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2014)

He is going to open Valve's India branch. He says HL3 will be developed here.


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 23, 2014)

DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 480377843

Any tips on how to actually win in this game and to get that last hits.. ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2014)

For last hits, do the last hits tutorial in the learning section.


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 23, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Poor CM.
> 
> *th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2014/022/c/1/where_is_it____by_nyamsuren-d7390g1.jpg



:O Cm is My hero btw n NS is Fang's........ 
Fang Dont do that.......................


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 23, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Got my Account back with All of my Items
> will say more about this after i returned from the college


Nice


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 23, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Poor CM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



visit /r/dota2smut


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> visit /r/dota2smut



つ ಠ_ಠ ༽つ


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 23, 2014)

this Guy is the hacker idk its his account or that Hacker used this account to hack me (clever F***** Hackers)
Hacker
these are the traded items
*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/534/mqe7.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jan 23, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> :O Cm is My hero btw n NS is Fang's........
> Fang Dont do that.......................



Cheeeee,Fang the name I said has become true 
*ang White*


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 23, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Got my Account back with All of my Items
> will say more about this after i returned from the college



how was your account hacked? how did you get it back??


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 24, 2014)

Well Offtopic, and 18+ warning.



Spoiler



Catarina Migliorini - Brazilian virgin auction



OMG The Top bidder is from tdf.


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 24, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Well Offtopic, and 18+ warning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF Fang !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piyush (Jan 24, 2014)

Omg what is this???!??!
I am not going to open the link since i'm at work right now..but can some one give me a brief of whats going on there?


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Omg what is this???!??!
> I am not going to open the link since i'm at work right now..but can some one give me a brief of whats going on there?



Nop Come n check after work


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Omg what is this???!??!
> I am not going to open the link since i'm at work right now..but can some one give me a brief of whats going on there?



It has photos of gods you can open it


----------



## Piyush (Jan 24, 2014)

Even though I'm interested in this link , still I cant open it right now 

But on the side note... how come Arijit found about this?!?!?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Even though I'm interested in this link , still I cant open it right now
> 
> But on the side note... how come Arijit found about this?!?!? :mgreen:



dafuq. why you pretending to be innocent? You have been caught.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 24, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> dafuq. why you pretending to be innocent? You have been caught.



It must be a hangover from last night coz I cant remember anything. I even told TrickHunter that I'm gonna cherish that most awaited win (last match of ours yesterday) so I guess I did something pretty crazy


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 24, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He is going to open Valve's India branch. He says HL3 will be developed here.



That is amazing! 
HL3 ? HERE? 





arijitsinha said:


> dafuq. why you pretending to be innocent? You have been caught.






Piyush said:


> It must be a hangover from last night coz I cant remember anything. I even told TrickHunter that I'm gonna cherish that most awaited win (last match of ours yesterday) so I guess I did something pretty crazy



My reaction    

Hahahahaha nice catch arjit!


----------



## Piyush (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice... visiting photo gallery now Btw there is an Indian there too 

Ontopic: Will play dota till 2-3


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Nice... visiting photo gallery now Btw there is an Indian there too
> 
> Ontopic: Will play dota till 2-3



May The Hook Be With You !


----------



## gamer.geek (Jan 25, 2014)

@Bone I never know that ur IGN was ur fav hero's Dota 1 name. Just saw clinkz's original name and then got to know the secret behind ur nick.  

I really like Dota1 hero names more than Dota2, For eg:  Rylai for CM, Raidboss for lycan, magina for AM, lanaya for TA and many others.



Pasapa said:


> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 480377843
> 
> Any tips on how to actually win in this game and to get that last hits.. ?



Your PA was totally noob. He was thinking of goin for 2 butterfly. He might have seen that DotaCinema vid in which PA with 6 butterflies goes in enemy fountain and doesn't gets affected at all. Totally crap. As a matter of fact, void's chrono completely disables evasion, so it was completely waste. Anyways, among u and lina, 1 shd have gone for a veil of discord. It would have given u a hell lot of damage increase. That's all what I can say.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 25, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 480377843
> 
> Any tips on how to actually win in this game and to get that last hits.. ?



With Zeus, use your Q to get last hits. Also it will harass enemies. I don't know any tips to Win, else my Winrate would be 100%


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 26, 2014)

RIP doto ! stupid racist game dont like Indians and bsnl customers...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 26, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> RIP doto ! stupid racist game dont like Indians and bsnl customers...



Change your ISP


----------



## Desmond (Jan 27, 2014)

The next Dota 2 event : New Bloom Festival.

Dota 2 - New Bloom Festival


----------



## Cryteksunny (Jan 27, 2014)

When we'll get update for next event?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2014)

any1 have that red essence left i need it i will trade for essence.......


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 27, 2014)

today i played just one game of D2 as es(earthshaker) ,first time playing him in D2, i had this weird problem like if you stun ,for eg the creeps ,they get stunned ,the animations follows the stun (of fissure)!!!..like there was a slight delay...even when i used blink it was so..es blinks to the spot but the blink animation was slightly delayed...
and i think i was playing in some us server ...pings were like 341 ms
the delay kinds messed up ma stuns..but won the game neverthless..the people were cool

on another note anyone here still plays dota 1 ..im more or less spending most of my time in garena..but the amount of hackers and self proclaimed pros are a turn off , still my **** laptop lets me play that only.. created a new id H4ppyn3ko so if anyone is playing that add me..
ad
ALso does anyone have any list of must watch dota videos..on youtube..?
like matches or gameplay from players..etc..
i plan to get hold of some merlini videos 
and navi..anyone got some suggestions..i dont watch the pro scene much ...but if some ardent followers can help
i feel like my dota gameplay has been stuck for a while :/ need to improve it a bit


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 27, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> today i played just one game of D2 as es(earthshaker) ,first time playing him in D2, i had this weird problem like if you stun ,for eg the creeps ,they get stunned ,the animations follows the stun (of fissure)!!!..like there was a slight delay...even when i used blink it was so..es blinks to the spot but the blink animation was slightly delayed...
> and i think i was playing in some us server ...pings were like 341 ms
> the delay kinds messed up ma stuns..but won the game neverthless..the people were cool
> 
> ...



Some good games listed here : competitive - DotA2
Whats your steam ID ? I wanna play original doto, can u guide me through installation and requirements ? that playdoto.com looks like rocket science to me.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 27, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Some good games listed here : competitive - DotA2
> Whats your steam ID ? I wanna play original doto, can u guide me through installation and requirements ? that playdoto.com looks like rocket science to me.



Once I installed Dota 1 after playing Dota 2. It seems tougher than Dota 2, Last Hit is difficult. Some heroes can't be differentiated from creeps. like clinkz, naix etc. Also the spell abilities are not QWER, they are different for different heroes. (A-Z) . Courier u have to control manually. etc..

Damn I uninstalled the next day. 

Anyway if you still want to play, Download and install Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne from .... Then download Dota's latest version maps. Also if you want to play with bots, you need to download maps which have AI written.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 27, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Some good games listed here : competitive - DotA2
> Whats your steam ID ? I wanna play original doto, can u guide me through installation and requirements ? that playdoto.com looks like rocket science to me.



Why do you write *doto*? 
Anyways, to play dota 1 :
1)you must have warcraft frozen throne installed,which in turn requires warcraft reign of chaos! 
So you must buy the expansion set of warcraft 3.(costs around 800rs) 

2)After installing wc3 and wc3 FT make sure that you have the latest patch/version.If not then change the version by downloading warcraft version changer utility.

3) Install garena client on your pc,make an id ,register,you know the drill.

4)Download the latest dota map (6.67b i guess) and paste it in the maps folder.

5)Start warcraft through Garena.

6)Click on Lan,you will see various servers,join one,wait till 10 players arrive,wait for the host to start,enjoy!

*But* let me tell you,after playing dota 2 you will not like dota 1, because :
1)It is harder,for eg, you have 6-7 shops ,you have to check the item in each shop for making a greater item,that means you have to remeber almost 100 items and in which shop you can buy them.Also their is no "qwert" you have to download utilities for macroing etc.

2)Players dc more often,and their are a million ways to ruin a game.There is no Ban,or lpp or anything like that.

3)You will often find yourself playing with noobs no matter what your level.

4)Unstable servers!

*Overall you will never play dota 1 if you have dota 2 in your pc (until and unless it is upgrading,thats when i used to play dota 1  )
*
BUT
Let me tell you *WARCRAFT IS THE BEST RTS EVER*,
That game is amazing!You cannot call yourself a gamer unless you play warcraft rc and ft! I mean you can control *20 naix,10 pudge*,10 weavers,10 ods ,if you choose the undead,similarly 10 puck,10 windrunner etc if you chose elf and so on!

But i dont recommend spending money and time for dota 1 unless ofcourse you want to try new heroes!but that is it,and dota 1 heroes are gradually coming to dota 2,so no sense in dota 1!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 27, 2014)

^Shop mechanics are same in Dota1 and 2.

And no need to spend money on this game, you dont need the original version to play on garena.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 27, 2014)

the biggest problem with dota 1 is that the game can crash randomly sometimes and you cannot reconnect.....


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 27, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> the biggest problem with dota 1 is that the game can crash randomly sometimes and you cannot reconnect.....



You not playing dota now a days? playing with eyes only ?


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the reply guyz. 
Arijit can u give me download links on steam ? I wanna try it.Installing Garena now.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 27, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> That is amazing!
> HL3 ? HERE?



Let me tell you a secret 



Spoiler



Its a lie...


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 27, 2014)

Dota was/is a custom map of Warcraft 3 ..the frozen throne..so you need to get a copy of WC3TFT..and a gaming client ..(like RGC,GARENA, there used to be someothers dont know if they still exist ) well in most gaming clients like 
garena and RGC etc you dont need the original game..so find a copy from somewhere..like your friend etc..
its a pretty old game..imo
the latest map is indeed 6.79e you can get it from getdota.com
download it and copy it to the maps folder in your WC3 installation
i havent had any issues with random crashes w.r.t WC3 but the reconnection issue is down to client ...there is no way you can reconnect in garena so if you lost your connection for like more than 30 seconds you are done...but i think its possible in RGC

regarding the animation and all..i find it more comfortable with DOta than D2..sometimes i find the animations in D2 confusing..im still getting adjusted to D2, as i have just about played around 80 games..
whereas in Dota the models are larger  and in team ganks..its pretty much clear whats happening..not so much in D2(for me atleast)...there was once a game i was playing riki...and in a gank i was like where the heck is he >_<

the shop system is a bit different in Dota ,there you need to know about the recipes in detal for items as you have to manually click and buy and assemble them ..unlike in D2 where if you have the money you can simply click the final item and buy it..
and items are also arranged in a different manner..like all the orbs with one vendor...armour with another etc..

rest of the game mechanics and features are same as DOta 2..they are on par...some heroes are still dota exclusive but they will be ported sooon

regarding the keys, get a key remapper like warkeys or dotakeys or shandota keys etc..
you can find links for them in Game utilities section in playdota...using legacy keys is hard ,i dont even do it >_<

but my advice is if you are beginner..and if you have a computer and net connection that support playing in D2 stick to it..
Dota has the one of the worst community possible and its same through out the world..
im not a native hindi speaker ..but i pretty much learned all the abuse words in hindi >_< from the Indian rooms in garena..
i think its easier to learn better yourself in D2 than Dota..

MY steam id is l30ric ...but i barely play D2 like may be a weekend or two in a month..as im able to play it only with my PC at my home and im not home always

thanks for the link


----------



## Piyush (Jan 27, 2014)

Heck I treid Dota 1 year back and most annoying thing is the models of heroes. I cant differentiate neutrals with enemy heroes most of the time.
Dota 2 FTW


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 27, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Thanks for the reply guyz.
> Arijit can u give me download links on steam ? I wanna try it.Installing Garena now.



If you have interest about the Lore of the heroes, play Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos and Frozen Throne campaign. warcraft have the best Lore among all other games.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 27, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> You not playing dota now a days? playing with eyes only ?



playing dota too but playing the eye game is a little bit more fun 

on topic...no point in playing dota 1 when u can play dota 2....wc3 is very old with ugly graphics at least at this point of time...


----------



## nims11 (Jan 27, 2014)

Come on, dota 1 creeps are better than D2 
The only problem D2 caused was lesser games I played with friends. Apart from network problems while we play party games with each other. (we can DC each other just by spectating the other's game ) We play local lobbies but half the players with us are newbies (D2 is more newbie friendly). We need to get back to D1 whenever we wish for a proper LAN game. Mainly because few of us are still stuck with D1 due to some reason.


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 28, 2014)

TerrorBlade coming 
New event will be fun 
Dota 2 - New Bloom Festival


----------



## nims11 (Jan 28, 2014)

> You now lose one gold per second if you haven't picked a hero after the selection timer runs out in All Pick


This one will help


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 28, 2014)

Sniper
    Take Aim range bonus increased from 80/160/240/320 to 100/200/300/400 

Axe
    Base HP regen increased from 2 to 3

Bloodseeker
    Bloodbath now gives the full hero kill benefit (instead of only half) if he is within the 325 AoE when a hero dies 

Lion
    Aghanim's Scepter now causes Finger of Death to hit units within a 200 AoE of the primary target 

Ogre Magi
   Unrefined Fireblast manacost changed from 400 to 60% of your current mana

Broodmother
    Can no longer leave the map boundaries
    Spin Web no longer provides 200 vision
    Free pathing is now removed when enemies have vision over you


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2014)

Played 3 matches with CM and won 2 and lost 1 because of 2 people disconnected from the game. The first game was nice, opponent were well fed but they didn't had good tactics and support so they lost the game.
CM is also good, the change from Drow was good.


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 28, 2014)

How many of you guys from Bangalore? We need to form a team and try participating in some contests.. 
AFK Gaming anyone up for it ?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Played 3 matches with CM and won 2 and lost 1 because of 2 people disconnected from the game. The first game was nice, opponent were well fed but they didn't had good tactics and support so they lost the game.
> CM is also good, the change from Drow was good.



Nice 



Niilesh said:


> Sniper
> Take Aim range bonus increased from 80/160/240/320 to 100/200/300/400
> 
> Axe
> ...



Lion and Sniper changes imba



Niilesh said:


> TerrorBlade coming
> New event will be fun
> Dota 2 - New Bloom Festival



Heard a lot about this hero
Lets see



nims11 said:


> This one will help





> You now lose one gold per second if you haven't picked a hero after the selection timer runs out in All Pick


true


----------



## gamer.geek (Jan 28, 2014)

Faceless Void

*You now have 1000 movement speed and phase while you are in Chronosphere
*

Lion
*Aghanim's Scepter now causes Finger of Death to hit units within a 200 AoE of the primary target
*

Tinker
Added Aghanim's Scepter: Doubles Laser cast range and Heat-Seeking missile count

Wraith King
Reincarnation slow increased from *50 to 75%*

Blink Dagger
Blink no longer has a manacost    HELL yeah!

Pretty awesome changes for most of my fav heroes. If magnus uses reverse polarity early game and lion uses finger of death upon them, he can now even get a rampage out of it. 



Spoiler



^^ Am i correct?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 28, 2014)

^^Lion upgrade requires Aghanim Scepter


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 28, 2014)

NOOOO..!!! That brood nerf. How can I surely win now?

As per the posts here, it seems pretty good changes and most all are buffs. Reading through all the changelogs.

Also another buff is Hunter's net disconnection cooldown is increased to 4 hours from 10 minutes(According to him).


----------



## Piyush (Jan 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> NOOOO..!!! That brood nerf. How can I surely win now?
> 
> As per the posts here, it seems pretty good changes and most all are buffs. Reading through all the changelogs.
> 
> *Also another buff is Hunter's net disconnection cooldown is increased to 4 hours from 10 minutes(According to him)*.




Its true btw. Cost him a bunch

No changes for Pudge 
I thought when they increased Sniper's attack range, they must have increased hook range too


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 28, 2014)

Terrorblade coming
Faceless Void
*
You now have 1000 movement speed and phase while you are in Chronosphere*

You now lose one gold per second if you haven't picked a hero after the selection timer runs out in All Pick


Broodmother

Can no longer leave the map boundaries 
Spin Web no longer provides 200 vision
*Free pathing is now removed when enemies have vision over you*

Death Prophet
*Exorcism cooldown increased from 100 to 115*

Other than these some pretty good changes in the patch


----------



## theserpent (Jan 28, 2014)

> Bloodseeker
> Bloodbath now gives the full hero kill benefit (instead of only half) if he is within the 325 AoE when a hero dies



GG  Nooobs 
YEAAH bloodseekers dad= terrorblade?

Shitt
Imagine getting some random hero and pick abilities like rupture+hook


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 28, 2014)

If we can pick more than one ulti then it will truly be epic


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 28, 2014)

^Zoos + Tinker Ulti. Farm enemy hero in your fountain.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 28, 2014)

So what type of hero TerrorBlade is?
A ganker? or pure carry?
Or like Abbadon???


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> So what type of hero TerrorBlade is?
> A ganker? or pure carry?
> Or like Abbadon???


A pure carry. All of his abilities scale well into late game.The best one is sunder using which u can swap ur health and ur target's health in %(exchange when you are at really low health)
Soul Keeper - DotA Hero Details


----------



## Desmond (Jan 28, 2014)

According to Dota fluff, Terrorblade and Magina are brothers.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 28, 2014)

I can see him somewhat countering Legion Commander


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I can see him somewhat countering Legion Commander


Yups and a lot of other carries too



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> According to Dota fluff, Terrorblade and Magina are brothers.


Yes as in dota 1 hero background stories he is the twin brother of anti-mage


----------



## Desmond (Jan 28, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> A pure carry. All of his abilities scale well into late game.The best one is sunder using which u can swap ur health and ur target's health in %(exchange when you are at really low health)
> Soul Keeper - DotA Hero Details



And Metamorphosis would turn him into a ranged tower destroyer. Metamorphosis and Reflection = GG.

Also, he had a wicked attack animation.

*media.playdota.com/hero/110/character.gif


----------



## theserpent (Jan 28, 2014)

Terror blade is bloodseekers dad 
Hello terrorblade  I'm your new master


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 28, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Terror blade is bloodseekers dad
> Hello terrorblade  I'm your new master


come to pudge


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 28, 2014)

Check this out :
*i.imgur.com/uj6UHv9.jpg


----------



## nims11 (Jan 28, 2014)

There's a movie on terrorblade magina. Watch it if you can.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 28, 2014)

nims11 said:


> There's a movie on terrorblade magina. Watch it if you can.



saving it now 
thanks


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 28, 2014)

os crashed  and repairing it now 
Good news is:


Spoiler



crashed before starting of a game


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> ^Shop mechanics are same in Dota1 and 2.
> 
> And no need to spend money on this game, you dont need the original version to play on garena.



No,they arent, you cant just right click an item to buy it i.e if you have boots you cant just right click on phase boots to buy them ,you have to select the claws individually,also their is one shop in dota 2 wheres there are 7-8 in dota 1.Also recipes dont mention in which shop you can get a particular item.
It doesnt matter if you play alot but for a newcomer it is very hard to remember. 

Ohh,i thought we cannot support piracy on this forum so if I write buy a pirated one then admins would ban me  




Terrorblade <3 
D2 guys would absolutely love him!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 28, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> No,they arent, you cant just right click an item to buy it i.e if you have boots you cant just right click on phase boots to buy them ,you have to select the claws individually,also their is one shop in dota 2 wheres there are 7-8 in dota 1.Also recipes dont mention in which shop you can get a particular item.
> It doesnt matter if you play alot but for a newcomer it is very hard to remember.
> 
> Ohh,i thought we cannot support piracy on this forum so if I write buy a pirated one then admins would ban me
> ...



You have not played dota 2 I guess. Everything is same, the only difference is in Dota 2 valve made it user friendly by showing hierarchy of items  which item makes what etc, a goot stash to store items, a friendly button to deliver the items bought automatically by the cour. Also if you right clicking phase boots you are actually buying 1 boot and two blades of attack seperately.
 In UI it is combined.
There are 5 Shops(1 Fountain , 2 Side shop in Lanes and 2 Secret Shops ) both in dota 1 and 2. And the items sold are also same. I dont know if you are talking about any other Warcraft maps. But AFAIK there are 5 shops in dota 1. Though the fountain had different vendors.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 28, 2014)

Shop mechanics arent exactly same in dota1 and dota 2. In dota 2 there is a unified shop, two secret shops and two side shops and we just need to right click on an item to buy it. Like phase boots we only need ot right click on phase boots.

In dota 1 there are 8 shops in fountain plus 2 side shops and two secret shops. We have to first buy boots and then blades of attack  twice(they are from separate shops) and they combine to form phase boots.There is a separate icon for phase boots too but it only shows what items are needed to make phase boots and does nothing. On clicking it will just say this item doesnt require recipe  For items using too many things it is something confusing to remember which shop contains the first two and which contains teh recipe . Valve made it simple. 

And we can customize the spells and abilities keys in dota 1 too(though it requires editing a text file).


----------



## Desmond (Jan 28, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> Check this out :
> *i.imgur.com/uj6UHv9.jpg



That's some awesome fluff.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 28, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how much bandwidth is required for Dota2 ?

And is Dota2 really free to play?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes it's free to play,  say about 200 mb per match


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 28, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Yes it's free to play,  say about 200 mb per match



sorry, i mean how much internet speed is required? Because I was able to play DotA with 512kbps speed in Indian servers.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 28, 2014)

You can play in 512 kbps, but I can't guarantee pings.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 29, 2014)

Was anyone playing around 12:05 and experienced a disconnect.... All my party members suffered the same thing... Steam was up but DOTA network was down for around 15-20 minutes.....

Two pretty nice matches...

*i.imgur.com/SaQQ2Mo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fRGJt6m.jpg

Wanna play in party with you guys..


----------



## nims11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Phoenix :3


----------



## debarshi (Jan 29, 2014)

Terrorblade FTW!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> any1 have that red essence left i need it i will trade for essence.......


bump!!


----------



## nims11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Am more excited about Phoenix  One of the most annoying hero IMO


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> any1 have that red essence left i need it i will trade for essence.......


bump!!


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> bump!!



i have but you have to wait for somedays to trade (15 days Steam Guard protection cant trade)


----------



## theserpent (Jan 29, 2014)

sohan_92 said:


> sorry, i mean how much internet speed is required? Because I was able to play DotA with 512kbps speed in Indian servers.



I played dota 2 even on 256 kbps and got ping around 60-100,But for spectating matches you need atleast 512-1 mbps

Bloom is live in the test client


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 29, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I played dota 2 even on 256 kbps and got ping around 60-100,But for spectating matches you need atleast 512-1 mbps
> 
> Bloom is live in the test client



It will be live tomorrow on main client. Hell, I am gonna take leave tomorrow


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 29, 2014)

pls share the Bloom Day 3 image in this page ...i m in clg and i cant open Dota 2 page


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> It will be live tomorrow on main client. Hell, I am gonna take leave tomorrow



Dammit I cant take any leave since I already took monday leave and today is a half day for us



nims11 said:


> Am more excited about Phoenix  One of the most annoying hero IMO



I havent played Dota 1 and just by the name of this hero, I'm getting a  feeling that he is related to Dragon Knight in any manner. Is it so?



sohan_92 said:


> sorry, i mean how much internet speed is required? Because I was able to play DotA with 512kbps speed in Indian servers.



Yes it is playable. Which ISP btw?


----------



## nims11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I havent played Dota 1 and just by the name of this hero, I'm getting a  feeling that he is related to Dragon Knight in any manner. Is it so?



Nah. Its distinct feature is that first 3 of its skills drains HP as well from phoenix.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 29, 2014)

Phoenix is a bird(In Mythology) who set fire on itself and die, from the ashes a new phoenix is born.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Nah. Its distinct feature is that first 3 of its skills drains HP as well from phoenix.


oh... 


arijitsinha said:


> Phoenix is a bird(In Mythology) who set fire on itself and die, from the ashes a new phoenix is born.



that I'm aware off


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 29, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Phoenix is a bird(In Mythology) who set fire on itself and die, from the ashes a new phoenix is born.



everybody knows this, its G.K.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol.. phoenix ulti is kinda the same. When he uses ulti he turns into a ball of fire and has magic resistance, 5/7/10 health and 1000 armour. So he requires 5/7/10 hero hits to kill. Not illusions not creeps but only hero hits. If u are unable to kill him in 6 seconds heroes in an AOE will get stunned  and take damage and he will revive with full health and mana and his ability cooldown refreshed(I am not sure about full health though). His first three skills are annoying as well.

Anyone knows how to counter Abbadon in low level pub matches. Whenever he is against me i pick and he is kinda useles but other than that I have not been able to counter him. My team uses stuns to bring him to low health.then he suddenly starts healing again and runs away with shield on him. Also no one stops hitting him when his ulti is active:\


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 29, 2014)

Piyush said:


> that I'm aware off



 I got confused when u said DK.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Lol.. phoenix ulti is kinda the same. When he uses ulti he turns into a ball of fire and has magic resistance, 5/7/10 health and 1000 armour. So he requires 5/7/10 hero hits to kill. Not illusions not creeps but only hero hits. If u are unable to kill him in 6 seconds heroes in an AOE will get stunned  and take damage and he will revive with full health and mana and his ability cooldown refreshed(I am not sure about full health though). His first three skills are annoying as well.
> 
> Anyone knows how to counter Abbadon in low level pub matches. Whenever he is against me i pick and he is kinda useles but other than that I have not been able to counter him. My team uses stuns to bring him to low health.then he suddenly starts healing again and runs away with shield on him. Also no one stops hitting him when his ulti is active:\


When his ulti activates, use OD's astral imprisonment OR pick Ancient Appartion and use ulti on his ulti.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 29, 2014)

nims11 said:


> There's a movie on terrorblade magina. Watch it if you can.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Watched it yesterday. Good one.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 29, 2014)

Check this *www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM0wEeaatcw
Meepo with chargeeeeee


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 29, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Phoenix is a bird(In Mythology) who set fire on itself and die, from the ashes a new phoenix is born.



actually when the Phoenix dies,it puts a egg on the land and hatches for some time..During that Duration it can be attacked else new one is born


----------



## nims11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> he will revive with full health and mana and his ability cooldown refreshed(I am not sure about full health though).



Yup. Full health.



Piyush said:


> When his ulti activates, use OD's astral imprisonment OR pick Ancient Appartion and use ulti on his ulti.



spell immunity. You can't target the egg with any spell.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 29, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I played dota 2 even on 256 kbps and got ping around 60-100,But for spectating matches you need atleast 512-1 mbps


I presume you are saying on 1:1 DL/UL speed.



Piyush said:


> Yes it is playable. Which ISP btw?



Ortel ISP with 768kbps plan.But my UL speed is pathetic.It is around 100kbps.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 29, 2014)

nims11 said:


> spell immunity. You can't target the egg with any spell.


He was talking about Abbadon's ulti


----------



## Desmond (Jan 29, 2014)

nims11 said:


> spell immunity. You can't target the egg with any spell.



But it is still vulnerable to physical attacks? That means, need to buff health for his ulti to be effective. I am going to assume that Phoenix is a pretty good tank then.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 29, 2014)

Piyush said:


> When his ulti activates, use OD's astral imprisonment OR pick Ancient Appartion and use ulti on his ulti.


k....will try that



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But it is still vulnerable to physical attacks? That means, need to buff health for his ulti to be effective. I am going to assume that Phoenix is a pretty good tank then.


what??....sorry..didnt get you


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2014)

nims11 said:


> spell immunity. You can't target the egg with any spell.



He was asking for Abbadon counter 



sohan_92 said:


> I presume you are saying on 1:1 DL/UL speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Ortel ISP with 768kbps plan.But my UL speed is pathetic.It is around 100kbps.


You wont have any problem


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 29, 2014)

You guys are getting the ulti wrong read about it here : 
Phoenix - DotA Hero Details

all abilities are same except the following changes :

    Fire Spirits Attack Speed slow reduced from 150 to 80/100/120/140
    Fire Spirits can now be cast during Icarus Dive
    Fire Spirits DPS reduced from 20/40/60/80 to 15/35/55/75
    Icarus Dive is now interrupted if you are stunned during it


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 29, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> You guys are getting the ulti wrong read about it here :
> Phoenix - DotA Hero Details


Thats what i basically said. Need 5/7/10 hero hits to kill.


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 29, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Thats what i basically said. Need 5/7/10 hero hits to kill.


yes 
i wasn't referring to you
BTW does the ulti CD get refreshed too?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 29, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> yes
> i wasn't referring to you
> BTW does the ulti CD get refreshed too?


No...only the other spells. But its easy to get kills if u have a decent lane partner using this. His spells cost him health too. So best practice- use your spells to harass, if u have some type of AOE slow in ur lane or stun  then use first skill go forward and use ulti. Most of the times it will secure a kill or two. That ulti DPS is in 1000 range I think


----------



## nims11 (Jan 30, 2014)

520 megs -_-


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2014)

nims11 said:


> 520 megs -_-


For test client or the live one?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 30, 2014)

Main client.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2014)

I gotta leave early then. Will try to reach home by 5:30 or 6


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2014)

Darn it I updated the game 2 days ago with around 1GB and now again 525 MB Update.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Darn it I updated the game 2 days ago with around 1GB and now again 525 MB Update.



But there are 2 new heroes, 1 new game mode and 1 event
Worth every byte 

-------------------------------------------
Anyone playing Bloom?
-------------------------------------------*
Got a mini guide from dev.dota2.com forums on Bloom event*


```
[B]What is the New Bloom Event?[/B]

In this event, you will need to face off against the deadly Year Beast and defeat it to defend your lands and earn rewards alongside. However, the Year Beast is no ordinary creature. While fighting it will not be an easy task, the long patrols it takes tracking its predecessor gives you enough time to prepare for its coming.

You can track how much time is left for the arrival of the Year Beast on the Play Tab in any of the match making tabs: *i.imgur.com/SnjxxOm.jpg

__________________________________________________ ___________

[B]How Do I Prepare?[/B]

Defeating the Year Beast will require special weapons and trinkers crafted from Flamesalt Ingots by talented artisans. So you will need to collect as many of these Ingots as you can.

Flamesalt Ingots: These Ingots will drop from your regular Dota games that you play during the course of your event. You can earn them by playing games in Normal Matchmaking, Ranked Matchmaking, Co-Op Bot Matches and Team Matchmaking.

If you're already collecting Flamesalt Ingots, you are already prepping up pretty well. So why not make it more rewarding? Time to buy the Fortune's Favor.

Fortune's Favor: You can purchase the favor in the Dota 2 Store for $0.99 that will boost the drop rate of your regular Ingots by 100% but also enable the dropping of Jade Tokens for the period that it lasts. The favors stack with favors from other users at a rate of 20%.

Jade Tokens: While you are stacking Ingots, there is no need to not pamper yourself. With the Tokens you gain, you can redeem Bloom Bounties to earn some nice goodies for yourself. In order to redeem your Token, visit the Play Tab and open up the the Redeem panel. | *i.imgur.com/AelH35L.jpg

Before we get to what you can redeem, remember you can also purchase the Abundan't Fortune's Favor that does what the normal Favor does but so much better. You know you want to go hardcore with this.

But is this enough preparation? Stay cool. You also have a chance to gain random drops that will help you further.

Crimson Parcels: If the number of Ingots you are gaining is not enough, you can always open these random dropping parcels that will give you a Handful or maybe even a Pile of Ingots and sometimes maybe even Jade Tokens. Who knows? Pray to your RNG Gods.
__________________________________________________ ____________

[B]Redeeming My Tokens:[/B]

Currently there are two things that you can redeem with the Tokens you earn.

Bloom Harvest (1500 Tokens): Redeem and open it to gain one of the following items with a socket and a gem.

Ashtongue

Repose of the Defiant

Cauldron of Summons

Lantern of Auspicious Days

Beast of Vermilion Wilds

Dragonfish Sceptre

Banners of Battle Fortune

Flight of the Jade Phoenix

Stone Dragon Soul

Or you can use it to redeem the ...

Seal of the Vermillion Renewal (1500 Tokens): which basically a key to open the Treasure of the Vermillion Renewal that drops one of the following loot.

Charming Assassin Curls

Dragon's Breath

Fortune's Coin

Curse of the New Season

Jade Talon

Equine Battlehelm

Living Nelum

Staff of the Enduring Colt

Healing Fount of the Lost Isles

Dragon Horse Spirit Totem

Or an exceedingly rare item (you know the courier with a unique particle effect or that simple battle bonus)

__________________________________________________ _________

[B]What do I get if I beat the Year Beast?[/B]

Good question but there is still time for that. There is so much that you can reap from the body of the beast by collecting parts that it drops but for now you can take a quick sneak peek at the possible drops on the website including the Bloom Recipes, receive items like the Wardfish or even maybe win the elusive Redhoof Courier depending on how well you perform against that Beast.

Normal Bloom Recipe: 3 Year Beast Parts = 1 Random Year Beast Loot | Wardfish, Blade of the New Year, Power of the Red Horse, Heavy Butterfly Blades, Locks of the New Bloom, Temple HUD, Surge HUD and Thunder Spirit HUD.

Rare Bloom Recipe: 5 Year Beats Parts + 1 Year Beast Horn = 1 Rare Year Beast Loot which includes one of the following sets. | Strength of the Demon Stone Set, Flames of Prosperity Set, Gifts of Fortune Set, Ember Crane Set, Foreteller's Robes Set, Aria of the Wild Wind Set, Commander of the Dragon Guard Set and Desert Gale Set.

__________________________________________________ _____________________
```
*Copy and pasterino from Wyk*


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2014)

Is the event and game mode permanent or temporary like Wraith King which was ended in jan.


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 30, 2014)

The game mode would be permanent i think


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2014)

Game mode is permanent but event will be over after a particular date


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2014)

okey any1 wana team up with me for the event...........??


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> okey any1 wana team up with me for the event...........??



join NOW!!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Game mode is permanent but event will be over after a particular date



Whats new game mode ??


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Whats new game mode ??



Havent played it yet but you can have heroes with different spells than the normal ones. So it becomes fun when you see a pouncing pudge or Wisp assassinating, etc


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Havent played it yet but you can have heroes with different spells than the normal ones. So it becomes fun when you see a pouncing pudge or Wisp assassinating, etc



okey dokey.

Good support players other than CM ?? Everyone in my team said that I play CM well multiple times. I realized myself that I am not very good with Drow so I'll continue with support roles.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> okey dokey.
> 
> Good support players other than CM ?? Everyone in my team said that I play CM well multiple times. I realized myself that I am not very good with Drow so I'll continue with support roles.



I dont play support either, but I'm learning to play this role.
If you liked CM, you may also like:
Lina (coz she is her sister  )
Lion
Sand King
Witch Doctor
Necrophos
Windranger


Supports you should stay away from right now:
Earth Spirit
Rubick
Dazzle
Shadow Shaman


----------



## sygeek (Jan 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I dont play support either, but I'm learning to play this role.
> If you liked CM, you may also like:
> Lina (coz she is her sister  )
> Lion
> ...


necrophos is not support, he is semicarry


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2014)

sygeek said:


> necrophos is not support, he is semicarry


Umm with his first skill as heal/dmg, heartstopper aura to make farming for opponent carries difficult and ulti with 1.5sec disable, I think he will fit in support role 
Its true that with certain items, you can somewhat carry the game too, but a pure carry will always outperform Necrophos in late game 

*EDIT:* Ok you wrote it semi carry. I thought you wrote it carry only. So yea, he is like Windranger, semi carry semi support.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 31, 2014)

Rubick not support !! Pls stop calling him support it hurts me


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 31, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Rubick not support !! Pls stop calling him support it hurts me



Right Click on Dota 2, then click "Delete Local Content"



gameranand said:


> okey dokey.
> 
> Good support players other than CM ?? Everyone in my team said that I play CM well multiple times. I realized myself that I am not very good with Drow so I'll continue with support roles.



Play Lich. Easiest Support.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 31, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Right Click on Dota 2, then click "Delete Local Content"



Hero - Rubick
Tell me where its mentioned Rubick Support ?? Sue Volvo and IceFraud


----------



## sygeek (Jan 31, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Hero - Rubick
> Tell me where its mentioned Rubick Support ?? Sue Volvo and IceFraud


not sure if trolling or serious..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Rubick not support !! Pls stop calling him support it hurts me


Dont tell me you see him as hard carry 


arijitsinha said:


> Right Click on Dota 2, then click "Delete Local Content"


hahahha




ThinkNoDigit said:


> Hero - Rubick
> Tell me where its mentioned Rubick Support ?? Sue Volvo and IceFraud


IceFraud it is .That "ranged" should be replaced with Support/offlaner .


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 31, 2014)

sygeek said:


> not sure if trolling or serious..



He is serious. Hist starting Item with Rubick - Brown Boot and a tango

Then save money for arcane boots.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 31, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> He is serious. Hist starting Item with Rubick - Brown Boot and a tango
> 
> Then save money for arcane boots.


odd, one should always start with stats + regen. Boots provide you nothing..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2014)

New update causing people to lose all match records?!?!?
Anyone from here?? I just read it on Dota2 dev forums


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 31, 2014)

Guys I am new to dota
Can any 1 tell me does Mjolnir
Skadi and Satainic stack on Sniper in late game in dota & dota 2?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 31, 2014)

Skadi and Satanic won't stack with each other, but both will stack with Mjolnir individually. The orb effects won't process when Mjolnir processes.


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 31, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Skadi and Satanic won't stack with each other, but both will stack with Mjolnir individually. The orb effects won't process when Mjolnir processes.


Skadi is exception it stacks with lifesteal



Piyush said:


> New update causing people to lose all match records?!?!?
> Anyone from here?? I just read it on Dota2 dev forums


I have to disconnect manually after each game since the update but my match record are intact


----------



## nims11 (Jan 31, 2014)

sygeek said:


> odd, one should always start with stats + regen. Boots provide you nothing..



I sometimes start with boots and tango with Ursa and results are pretty good!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 31, 2014)

I always start Ursa with Ring Of Basillius and Tangoes. Easier to rush Vlads.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2014)

Skadi stacks with lifesteal without any problem, may be because orb of venom also stacks with lifesteal. And Mjollnir also stacks with these 2 BUT whenever chain lightning occurs, the other two effects will be neglected.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 31, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> Skadi is exception it stacks with lifesteal



Never knew that. Thanks.

Also I found this :

*docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Apzag3wGFZRndEkza1BtRUZHUkE4QWp1aEdEVFZCUHc#gid=0


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 31, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I always start Ursa with Ring Of Basillius and Tangoes. Easier to rush Vlads.


actually whenever u go with ursa dnt go lane against ranged try melee also buy boots and ring of protection first then after 1-2 min u can hav choice to go with basillius or tranquil boots both are good on ursa in pubs .........  get tranquil if u are against ranged......
after completing vlad go for shadow blade then skull basher blink is the most useless thing i found on ursa as u dnt hav nuking spells its useless...... i always try to get a crystals .........( i know many people criticized me for that but i shut their mouth at the fighting......)



sygeek said:


> odd, one should always start with stats + regen. Boots provide you nothing..


boots provide u early game escape...... as other team also dnt hav boots u hav a advantage of running back or chase........


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2014)

I never bought blink too, but then I realized that the first skill slow is very good and could be used gank effectively. Since then I try to get blink, depending on my farm. I make Balillius for jungling mainly.


----------



## debarshi (Feb 1, 2014)

How to counter Shadow Demon, Phantom Lancer, Riki, Drow and SB on the Opponent side? (I mean what would be an effective team/laning?)


----------



## sygeek (Feb 1, 2014)

debarshi said:


> How to counter Shadow Demon, Phantom Lancer, Riki, Drow and SB on the Opponent side? (I mean what would be an effective team/laning?)


You counter PL by destroying is early game farm by constant ganking. If you let him farm, there's nothing you can do. Although, if you have a shadow demon in your team, you can create your own PL army with it.

Riki: dust, sentries and gem. Dust when going offensive, sentries when pushing near tower and gem when your carry is tanky enough to carry it. Also, a tip, when laning against him, don't turn your back when trading hits. His right click damage without his passive isn't much and he'll lose 1v1.

Drow: She's really has no escape mechanism so heroes who can close into her quickly can easily gank her (storm, ES, weaver). Catch her out of position and she's dead. Her late game is really good with her amazing right click damage and pushing power, so make sure you don't feed her. (The change in her silence spell is a nice addition and may make her more viable, so again make sure she doesn't gets farmed). Most of the hard carries can outfarm (and outcarry her) so make sure your carry is farming well (which is rare in pubs). You can also counter her with a scythe of vyse late game.

Spirit Breaker: One word, wards. He received a buff in this match so he may make a comeback in pubs. When you see a support near you all alone and bara is missing from the map, you should know he's coming for you. So don't risk trying to kill the support unless you're sure.

Edit: On other notes..HOLY  F&CKING ****, I'm getting 130ms ping today :O I've never gotten ping this low, always hovered around 300ms. I'll enjoy while it lasts!!


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 1, 2014)

Dota 2 N/W down


----------



## theserpent (Feb 1, 2014)

Hell volvo


----------



## Piyush (Feb 1, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/482527_620078511380923_13795246_n.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2014)

Does the Movement Speed slow of Eye of Skadi and Frost Arrows of Drow stack with each other because then the movement speed will lower by 90% and thats something with Drow with such high DPS.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Does the Movement Speed slow of Eye of Skadi and Frost Arrows of Drow stack with each other because then the movement speed will lower by 90% and thats something with Drow with such high DPS.


No they dont.Frost Arrow is a Unique Attack Modifier and does not stack with other unique attack modifiers. Besides she gets almost perma slow with frost arrows that it makes no sense to build another slow even if it stacked


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 2, 2014)

see soooo much fresh meats so little time


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Does the Movement Speed slow of Eye of Skadi and Frost Arrows of Drow stack with each other because then the movement speed will lower by 90% and thats something with Drow with such high DPS.


No they don't but you can build S&Y for more slow but i highly recommend against it.BTW i think u dont know about the fact that minimum movement speed is 100 so most of the slow from maim would be wasted.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2014)

OK thanks for info.


----------



## Bhargav (Feb 3, 2014)

Guys Check this Out





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DotaCinema Presents: The XMG Captains Draft Invitational - News in the DOTA 2 scene - DotaCinema


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2014)

^^Good to see DC is organizing a major event and that too with some changes for drafting.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2014)

I think that is a official mode. I remember this mode was in Dota 1.

Dota 1 has the following modes :

ap - All Pick. Each player is allowed to pick a hero from any tavern.
ar - All Random. Each player is given a random hero from any tavern.
rd - Random Draft. 20 random heroes from any tavern are selected and players take turns picking from them.
sd - Single Draft. Each player chooses from one of 3 individual random heroes.
cd - Captains Draft. 24 random heroes are selected. Then Blue and Pink take turns banning heroes, then picking heroes. Then the players on each team pick from their team's heroes.
cm - Captains Mode. Blue and Pink take turns banning heroes, then take turns picking heroes. These heroes are then chosen by members of their team.
em - Easy Mode. Towers are weaker, and players get extra gold and experience.
dm - Death Match. When you die you are given a new hero. The game can end normally, or when one team reaches a certain amount of deaths. lives # can be used to set life limit, and -nd to remove respawn timer along with this mode.[/td]

Other Game Modes
rs - Random Side. Places each team on a random side.
du - Duplicate. More than one of each hero can be played.
sp - Shuffle Players. Randomly switches around players from each team.
xl - Extended League. Both Sides will take turns picking heroes. Each team captain can pick 4 heroes to remove from the pool.
om - Only Mid. Only the middle lane is used.
sc - Super Creeps. Powerful creeps will spawn every 10 minutes.
lm - League Mode. Both Sides will take turns picking heroes.
mm - Mirror Mode. After one minute, each team will have the same heroes.
tr - Team Random. You will be given a random hero from your taverns.
mr - Mode Random. Selects a random game mode.
vr - Vote Random. You will be given a random hero from the voted groupset.
rv - Reverse. You pick a hero for your opponent.
oi - Observer Info. Disables extra information display for observers.
sh - Same Hero. All players will be given the hero that Blue has.
aa - All Agility. Only Agility heroes are used.
ai - All Intelligence. Only Intelligence heroes are used.
as - All Strength. Only Strength heroes are used.
id - Item Drop. When you die, a random inventory slot will drop an item.
np - No Powerups. No runes spawn.
nt - No Top. The top lane is not used.
nm - No Mid. The middle lane is not used.
nb - No Bot. The bottom lane is not used.
ns - No Swap. Swapping heroes is not allowed.
nr - No Repick. Repicking heroes is not allowed.
pm - Pooling Mode. All items can be used by other players.
mi - Mini Heroes. All heroes are half normal size.
fr - Fast Respawn. Reduces death times by 50%.
mo - Melee Only. Only melee heroes are used.
ro - Ranged Only. Only ranged heroes are used.
er - Experimental Runes. Uses an experimental rune spawning system.
so - Switch On. Allows use of the -switch command. Leavers items can be unlocked by -unlock command when this mode is activated.
zm - Zoom mode. Observers will view the game from a zoomed out state.
cp - Capture Point. Specific areas appear at 10 minute mark. Capturing them grants various bonus auras.
wtf - Fun mode. Spells have no cooldown or manacost.

Not sure if Valve will implement all in Dota 2.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2014)

*Did anyone here put some items in the offering box till yet?!??!*
I have some news regarding that (not a full proof news..but its highly probable that it will turn out that way).

IF anyone did, plz tell me their items and quantities:

For eg: 1x rare, 4x unc, 10x common, 20x crates... like this


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *Did anyone here put some items in the offering box till yet?!??!*
> I have some news regarding that (not a full proof news..but its highly probable that it will turn out that way).
> 
> IF anyone did, plz tell me their items and quantities:
> ...




What's the news ?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 4, 2014)

Some guy somewhere found this file which contains the reward code


```
"armory_offering_conversion" [$WIN]
{
"item_quality_common"
{
"token_event_ignot" "7"
"token_event_jade" "0"
}
"item_quality_uncommon"
{
"token_event_ignot" "16"
"token_event_jade" "0"
}
"item_quality_rare"
{
"token_event_ignot" "38"
"token_event_jade" "16"
}
"item_quality_mythical"
{
"token_event_ignot" "74"
"token_event_jade" "41"
}
"item_quality_legendary"
{
"token_event_ignot" "112"
"token_event_jade" "86"
}
"item_quality_ancient"
{
"token_event_ignot" "166"
"token_event_jade" "132"
}
"item_quality_immortal"
{
"token_event_ignot" "201"
"token_event_jade" "201"
}
"item_quality_arcana"
{
"token_event_ignot" "201"
"token_event_jade" "201"
}
"item_multiplier_crate"
{
"multiplier" "0.25"
}
"item_multiplier_receipe"
{
"multiplier" "0.5"
}
}
```

it may be a fluke or may be not


----------



## Desmond (Feb 4, 2014)

How to raise your MMR rank without much effort :



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/YpMUAX5.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2014)

Whats MMR rank ??


----------



## Desmond (Feb 4, 2014)

Matchmaking Rank.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Matchmaking Rank.



And what were you trying to show in the previous screenshot ?? I couldn't understand.


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 4, 2014)

NaVi is one of the best dota team in the world.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How to raise your MMR rank without much effort :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



enemy rage quit already


----------



## theserpent (Feb 4, 2014)

Terrorblade is now my new favorite


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Terrorblade is now my new favorite



Yeah he harasses pretty damn good early game with his illusions and the shadowcast of enemy. Whenever he is against me in lane I always prefer to kill him so that he don't get the advantage.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> And what were you trying to show in the previous screenshot ?? I couldn't understand.



A group of players faked the names of Navi players and the other team quit thinking they were real.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2014)

desmond david said:


> a group of players faked the names of navi players and the other team quit thinking they were real.



LOL.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yeah he harasses pretty damn good early game with his illusions and the shadowcast of enemy. Whenever he is against me in lane I always prefer to kill him so that he don't get the advantage.



So how many heroes did you learn yet. Im sure you must be following quality over quantity.... in the sense that you must be focussing particular heroes only as of now to get the in depth idea about the mechanics of the game


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 4, 2014)

sygeek said:


> You counter PL by destroying is early game farm by constant ganking. If you let him farm, there's nothing you can do. Although, if you have a shadow demon in your team, you can create your own PL army with it.
> 
> Riki: dust, sentries and gem. Dust when going offensive, sentries when pushing near tower and gem when your carry is tanky enough to carry it. Also, a tip, when laning against him, don't turn your back when trading hits. His right click damage without his passive isn't much and he'll lose 1v1.
> 
> ...



Hi may not be as experienced as you guys but I generally pick Spectre for hard carry!
Mainly I get 2 build orders
1.Traditional-VG,Phase,BM.Manta,ethereal (not butter)
2.Skadi rush,helm,BM,Manta,
ethereal (not butter)
For high burst damage heroes like drow,sf I rush BM!

Blade mail gives a whooping 128% return damage!

Guys give any other ideas of decent build !

Generally early game!As per as my reads(Correct me if I am wrong)
1.Skadi outclasses heart on Spectre
2.Evasion blocks dispersion so ethereal 
3.get radiance before 16th min mark or else don't get!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> So how many heroes did you learn yet. Im sure you must be following quality over quantity.... in the sense that you must be focussing particular heroes only as of now to get the in depth idea about the mechanics of the game



In 3 months time I have played few heroes 
STR-Only Sven 
AGI-All except sf drow lanaya warden
INT-All except CM,Lina,Atropos

Can you provide me build for viper
My build-Treads,Lothar,Manta.Buriza,Orchid/Linken(Tanky spell caster),Heart

Now which is better Heart or Skadi +HoTD?

Can you suggest me a good build?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How to raise your MMR rank without much effort :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fcking hilarious but can we do it really???


----------



## Desmond (Feb 5, 2014)

Won't work on SEA servers, but probably will in EU East.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2014)

Piyush said:


> So how many heroes did you learn yet. Im sure you must be following quality over quantity.... in the sense that you must be focussing particular heroes only as of now to get the in depth idea about the mechanics of the game



Tried only 3 and liked all.
1. Drow - Awesome carry but only when enemies are not too near her.
2. Crystal Maiden - My teammates always insist that I play her because I give good support to them.
3. Lich - Really liked his Ulti but need a group with no creeps to take full advantage.

Also played Bounty Hunter and BloodSeeker once each and won the matches also but didn't got that awesome feeling. Specially with Bounty Hunter, I think Riki is better than BH for stealth. BS is awesome with all the buffs and all but I kinda try to play mostly Radient Heroes for the reason I guess you can understand.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 5, 2014)

Thats nice,  I would suggest you try heroes like lion, axe,  sniper


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Thats nice,  I would suggest you try heroes like lion, axe,  sniper



Like he said, he he like to play Radiant heroes only 

@gameranand
I  know why you wanna play only Radiant heroes


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 5, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Like he said, he he like to play Radiant heroes only
> 
> @gameranand
> I  know why you wanna play only Radiant heroes



This ???



Spoiler



Rylai is beautiful than Akasha


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> This ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaaha but no. 
The reason is


Spoiler



He is a hardcore role playing game lover. So he always go for good side. For example in games like Dragon Age, Fallout series, etc.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Hahahaaha but no.
> The reason is
> 
> 
> ...



You know me well.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 5, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Hahahaaha but* no *
> The reason is
> 
> 
> ...



So are you saying "Akasha is beautiful than Rylai?"
you should've agreed me as others are


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> So are you saying "Akasha is beautiful than Rylai?"
> you should've agreed me as others are



He agree to your statement. 
He is saying thats not the reason I want to play with Radiant Heroes and then he gave you the proper reason for my preference. You interpreted it wrong.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 5, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> This ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who are they??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> who are they??



CM and QoP



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> So are you saying "Akasha is beautiful than Rylai?"
> you should've agreed me as others are



I like every female hero except DP
CM has best "those"
Lyralei has the cutest voice
QoP has special charm of her own, I like her as well


----------



## Desmond (Feb 5, 2014)

Akasha is so hot. I like how she speaks BDSM references.

I think Rylai is the cutest of all of them.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I like every female hero except DP



add medusa to it..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Akasha is so hot. I like how she speaks BDSM references.
> 
> I think Rylai is the cutest of all of them.



Yeah Cutest and very squishly, tell me about it. Have to keep a Shadow Blade with me to spell the Ulti perfectly, Ulti and then Shadow Blade and enemies many times die around you like butter cut with hot knife. 
In one match I was roaming with a carry and then 3 heroes attacked us, Carry dealt damage to them but then thought that its better to run and ran, I couldn't. So I activated the Ulti and Shadow Blade and by the time they came near me they were already dead, got a triple kill. 

I really like the Ulti of Lich, specially as a support as it basically forces the group to split thus saving your carry and deals massive damage, so if you have a good carry getting attacked by group just fire away enemies, heal the Carry with Mekanasm and 2or 3 heroes are in  your bag now.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Akasha is so hot. I like how she speaks BDSM references.


Exactly 


nims11 said:


> add medusa to it..


Yea Medusa too... how did I miss her



gameranand said:


> Yeah Cutest and very squishly, tell me about it. Have to keep a Shadow Blade with me to spell the Ulti perfectly, Ulti and then Shadow Blade and enemies many times die around you like butter cut with hot knife.
> In one match I was roaming with a carry and then 3 heroes attacked us, Carry dealt damage to them but then thought that its better to run and ran, I couldn't. So I activated the Ulti and Shadow Blade and by the time they came near me they were already dead, got a triple kill.
> 
> I really like the Ulti of Lich, specially as a support as it basically forces the group to split thus saving your carry and deals massive damage, so if you have a good carry getting attacked by group just fire away enemies, heal the Carry with Mekanasm and 2or 3 heroes are in  your bag now.



Hahah good going
And if you find yourself in trouble after getting killed even after using shadow blade, it will be most probably coz of gem/sentries/dust etc. So in order to counter that make BKB instead of SB. BKB will also give you much needed HP


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 5, 2014)

In what ways we can counter shadow blade?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 5, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> In what ways we can counter shadow blade?


Dust of appearance, sentry wards, gem of truesight.
Besides these items there are heroes who counter invisibility like bounty hunter ulti and slardar ulti. Zeus ulti also gives the position of invisible units for a short time.
Towers have truesight too


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2014)

Also beware that if you have the Gem of True sight then you a priority target for the opponent team as it drops on death so if you have it then make sure that you travel with others or you'll get killed real easy.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 5, 2014)

Does anyone use WTFast? I just discovered it and it's amazing. My ping got reduced from 300ms to 100ms (which is the best I can get even in Indian servers closest to me).



gameranand said:


> Also beware that if you have the Gem of True sight then you a priority target for the opponent team as it drops on death so if you have it then make sure that you travel with others or you'll get killed real easy.


In low tier pub games, no one really cares..


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 6, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Does anyone use WTFast? I just discovered it and it's amazing. My ping got reduced from 300ms to 200ms (which is the best I can get even in Indian servers closest to me).


I use WTFast to connect with BSNL 3g sometimes. My ping reduced from 370-380 to 200. But I have only its trial period which'll end soon


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dota 2 Year Beast Challenge Update -250~mb
sad thing is it will only last 24 hours from GMT 8:00
Jade Courier Recipe:TA new head(Charming Assassain) and any auspicious item


----------



## Piyush (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone playing the event right now? Since it will last only 24 hrs, I dunno whether I will be able to play even 3 hrs or not.
Bad timing to initiate the event Valve :sigh:


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 6, 2014)

What happened to the offerring?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 6, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> What happened to the offerring?


1st phase over?


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> 1st phase over?



No no , i mean the items we offered in the Box, when it is supposed to convert?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 6, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> No no , i mean the items we offered in the Box, when it is supposed to convert?



ingots, jade and some items (new items i suppose)

EDIT ops you asked when they will be converted.
Well they all are saying it will have 2 phase. So I think when this beast battle is over, 1st phase will be finished.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Exactly
> 
> Yea Medusa too... how did I miss her
> Hahah good going
> And if you find yourself in trouble after getting killed even after using shadow blade, it will be most probably coz of gem/sentries/dust etc. So in order to counter that make BKB instead of SB. BKB will also give you much needed HP



BKB ??
Also any other good player I should play ?? What are other roles than Carry and support ?? Only played these classes, want to broaden my area.


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 6, 2014)

Black King Bar,it is an item that gives magic immunity,great against ulti's like the one which lion has (finger of death or something like that ).


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 7, 2014)

Again That Year Beast is Coming 
time to get ingots to spend ingame to deal dmg the beast to get some jade tokens


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 7, 2014)

Phoenix added i heard, did someone lit  the torch?   Also Terrorblade? can someone post a screenshot how he looks in DOTA2?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Again That Year Beast is Coming
> time to get ingots to spend ingame to deal dmg the beast to get some jade tokens


Again??!?!
Wtf!! I used all of my resources yesterday thinking its useless keeping them with me. 


sam_738844 said:


> Phoenix added i heard, did someone lit  the torch?   Also Terrorblade? can someone post a screenshot how he looks in DOTA2?


Terrorblade looks so scary and cool at the same time. You gotta check it yourself!


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Again??!?!
> Wtf!! I used all of my resources yesterday thinking its useless keeping them with me.
> 
> Terrorblade looks so scary and cool at the same time. *You gotta check it yourself!*



no man, just to check him, i have to install steam and download the whole game! I think when he was heavily reconstructed in DotA, he indeed became a superb carry. And if used sunder effectively, its a funny end to enemy heroes.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> no man, just to check him, i have to install steam and download the whole game! I think when he was heavily reconstructed in DotA, he indeed became a superb carry. And if used sunder effectively, its a funny end to enemy heroes.



Oh you removed both steam and Dota!!!
Well then you can check some youtube if feeling curious 
And yea... Sunder if used effectively, can make people uninstall dota. I've been a victim of his ability so I know vey well


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 7, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Phoenix added i heard, did someone lit  the torch?   Also Terrorblade? can someone post a screenshot how he looks in DOTA2?


Phoenix and terrorblade have one of the best designs in the game 
check them on youtube/google



kunalgujarathi said:


> In 3 months time I have played few heroes
> STR-Only Sven
> AGI-All except sf drow lanaya warden
> INT-All except CM,Lina,Atropos
> ...


okay i will give you some idea about viper build :

about skillbuild:
now since 6.79 PA has no CD so you dont need to max it first(get atleast lv2 PA for ganking) ;also use it to orbwalk
his 2nd skill is very effective early game try to max first it if everything is going good
his 3rd skill provides survivability but 1 point is usually is usually enough till lv9-lv10
as with most ultimates take it at 6 11 and 16

about item build:
Lothar: Good but IMO it takes a lot of farm. Its good if you can get in 10-15 Min due to your early game ganking power
Treads and Phase boots are both good
Yasha: I love this item on viper, the movement speed it provides is needed on a slow hero like viper
BKB: situational
Orchid: Situational
Heart: a tanky viper is usually better than DPS viper and this items helps a lot
Agha: Very good upgrade especially against lot of melee heroes. but remember if you are getting it always try to rush it
Mek: usually better than vanguard for survivability also it helps your team supports to focus on other items
Skadi: IMO not good. your slow is superior to it
Santic: Good in late game when you dont need PA that much
Butterfly: A good item
MKB: good item
Buriza: Good when you are the main carry. when you get it try to get attack speed. but usually crystals are enough till mid game.

Also remember Viper is mainly a 1vs1 hero. Also gank early game with invisible and haste runes, viper needs to snowball to be effective.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2014)

Did anyone here craft Little Jade Dragon courier yet?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Did anyone here craft Little Jade Dragon courier yet?



Mine Requirements for that courier :TA Charming Head and anyone 1 auspicious item
If anyone have That TA head i will trade it with my Bloom 2014 Tagged Nyx Rare Carapace Head


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2014)

Mine requires Juggernaut healing ward


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2014)

OK time for a new hero. Played too much of CM. Also liked Lich.

Any other good support hero guys ??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK time for a new hero. Played too much of CM. Also liked Lich.
> 
> Any other good support hero guys ??



Apart from these 2
Vengeful spirit
Omniknight
Treant Prtotector
Lina

Lion
Shadow Shaman
Witch Doctor

----------------------------------
Got TB arcana
But other colors are costly


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 8, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Apart from these 2
> Vengeful spirit
> Omniknight
> Treant Prtotector
> ...



Drop? or bought it?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 8, 2014)

guys want to learn how to play carry lina against fat carries? watch this game....was killing invoker and sniper with my ulti only


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Drop? or bought it?



traded
I thought that I'm not using my manta or ripper, so why not trade it
so dd that



ghouse12311 said:


> guys want to learn how to play carry lina against fat carries? watch this game....was killing invoker and sniper with my ulti only



Sniper is fine since he is squishy.. but invoker too??!!?!


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 8, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Sniper is fine since he is squishy.. but invoker too??!!?!



i am talking about late game...sniper and invoker had about 1600 hp...ethereal blade + lina's ulti with scepter = instant death for them and also i had lvl 5 dagon by 40 mins so instant death for np with 2.1k hp who was trying to back door


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2014)

nice
I'm gonna download that match


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2014)

Witch Doctor and Shadow Shaman seems nice. Will try them for sure.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 8, 2014)

Lina with Blink Dagger and Ethereal..lol, even BKB cant save your ass in such scenerio. Before you know it, KABOOOSHHH!!! And Pure carries will never buy Linkin or Hood


----------



## Cryteksunny (Feb 9, 2014)

When I pick support in ranked matches carries suck and if I pick carry support sucks


----------



## Bhargav (Feb 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Did anyone here craft Little Jade Dragon courier yet?





Spoiler



*imageshack.com/a/img163/1924/0l5k.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2014)

Cryteksunny said:


> When I pick support in ranked matches carries suck and if I pick carry support sucks


play with friends


Bhargav said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *imageshack.com/a/img163/1924/0l5k.jpg



yup this one. I had to use juggernaut ward, what about you?


----------



## Bhargav (Feb 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> yup this one. I had to use juggernaut ward, what about you?



NP Staff was needed 
then i made is last night...............


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2014)

hahaa nice !
---------------------

Btw sold TB arcana for a guy's inventory (except commons)


----------



## theserpent (Feb 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> hahaa nice !
> ---------------------
> 
> Btw sold TB arcana for a guy's inventory (except commons)



  I will report you next time


----------



## gamer.geek (Feb 9, 2014)

I need this NP staff for crafting tat Green Jade dragon : Staff of the Enduring Colt 

Is anyone having this? Please  

Btw played undying today, pretty decent hero, makes squishy heroes more and more squishy with his decay. Seriously, he is a nightmare of supports. I went for Vanguard and then bloodstone with him, cuz I was facing problems spamming his spells. Suggest a build for him.

P.S anyone having Bastion Announcer? How much can I give someone for a bastion announcer? I mean how many rares or unc?


----------



## Cryteksunny (Feb 9, 2014)

gamer.geek said:


> I need this NP staff for crafting tat Green Jade dragon : Staff of the Enduring Colt
> 
> Is anyone having this? Please
> 
> ...



I can give you jade dragon for 4rr
Add me if you like my offer  
 steam id - darksider_sunny


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 9, 2014)

Cryteksunny said:


> When I pick support in ranked matches carries suck and if I pick carry support sucks


Play mid



ghouse12311 said:


> guys want to learn how to play carry lina against fat carries? watch this game....was killing invoker and sniper with my ulti only


 nice
I have no idea why they didn't buy bkb


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 9, 2014)

Guys we should discuss Bloom Beast guide ...Need some advice on items & Heroes
Heroes : Templar Assassain , Drow ,Troll , Warlock , Lich...Range is Better 
Items : Special Event  items such as crackers , Flag ,Crimson Guard
*Phase boots 2*: Phase boots with force staff   *Desolator 2* :100 dmg and removes 13 armour
Assault Curiass,MoC,Crit and lots of Divine reapers 
1)Is *Necronomicon(Book) warriors* able to revive Heroes? like golems used to be
2)Is *Vlad* good? the Dmg is too high so Healing also will be great..correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 9, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Guys we should discuss Bloom Beast guide ...Need some advice on items & Heroes
> Heroes : Templar Assassain , Drow ,Troll , Warlock , Lich...Range is Better
> Items : Special Event  items such as crackers , Flag ,Crimson Guard
> *Phase boots 2*: Phase boots with force staff   *Desolator 2* :100 dmg and removes 13 armour
> ...


1) no idea btw invoker spirits don't work
2)Vlad are disabled, only lifesteal you get is from Lifestealer 3rd skill
also necro can kill tail/horn at 65% health with veil and agha which becomes significant after time 
>Lich is not good 
>troll is little risky as he is melle
>sniper range allow him to doge some of the Year beast stuns
>Drow is good
>TA with some mana regen is almost invincible for year beast  
>by enabling shared unit control warlock golem can be used to revive by a dead person as he is free
>also orchid works on tail and horn


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 9, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> 1) no idea btw invoker spirits don't work
> 2)Vlad are disabled, only lifesteal you get is from Lifestealer 3rd skill
> also necro can kill tail/horn at 65% health with veil and agha which becomes significant after time
> >Lich is not good
> ...



Nice Find
btw troll can switch to range...


----------



## nims11 (Feb 9, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Guys we should discuss Bloom Beast guide ...Need some advice on items & Heroes
> Heroes : Templar Assassain , Drow ,Troll , Warlock , Lich...Range is Better
> Items : Special Event  items such as crackers , Flag ,Crimson Guard
> *Phase boots 2*: Phase boots with force staff   *Desolator 2* :100 dmg and removes 13 armour
> ...



necro ulti works.


----------



## gamer.geek (Feb 9, 2014)

Does necro's heart stopper aura works?


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Feb 10, 2014)

I dont wanna believe this !! Now what happens to Enigma and Tobi ?


Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/181208-indian-physicist-disproved-black-holes-13-years-before-hawking.html#post2069348


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 10, 2014)

can I give my flame salt to someone else? year beast mode is very boring so I am not gonna use the salt anyway....


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> can I give my flame salt to someone else? year beast mode is very boring so I am not gonna use the salt anyway....



you can only give the unused piles/handful salts/tokens


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 10, 2014)

Year beast sucks after the second update.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Year beast sucks after the second update.



In what way? 
PS: I havent played much. Only 4 games


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 10, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Nice Find
> btw troll can switch to range...


check the OP and the first comment on this page - Easy Rank S strategy (10 million damage) : DotA2



Allu Azad said:


> Year beast sucks after the second update.


Yes it became a lot inefficient after the update i hope they improve it in next update


----------



## sygeek (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone want to party up and troll pubs with fountain bug technique?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Does anyone want to party up and troll pubs with fountain bug technique?



whats that?


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 10, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Does anyone want to party up and troll pubs with fountain bug technique?


i cant understand how its done can you explain it? only thing i know is that it is related to viods ulti and people who DCed the game


----------



## sygeek (Feb 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IgnHuPPXZSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 10, 2014)

Nevermind found it 
Dota 2 Tricks - Moving Buildings Epic Bug - YouTube
EDIT: i was a little late
We can try it lobby then maybe even real game


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 10, 2014)

Then try it ASAP before the fix.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 10, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Then try it ASAP before the fix.



works but cd on crono too long
it also blocks base


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 10, 2014)

imba bug lets check if it works in pub easy win for all......


----------



## Desmond (Feb 10, 2014)

Hell...in Ranked matches, easy rankings for all.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 11, 2014)

I got the ticket for D2 Champions League 2. If anyone wants to watch, ping me on steam


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 11, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I got the ticket for D2 Champions League 2. If anyone wants to watch, ping me on steam


I want to watch that. Can I add you. Whats ur steam ID


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 11, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> I want to watch that. Can I add you. Whats ur steam ID



Sure, add me, link is in my sig.

Today's match Na'Vi vs Virtus Pro.


----------



## gamer.geek (Feb 11, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Today's match Na'Vi vs Virtus Pro.



When is the match BTW?


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 11, 2014)

gamer.geek said:


> When is the match BTW?



10:30 I guess.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

How many can you invite?


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How many can you invite?



Any number, After you started spectating the game, I can leave the party and you will be able to continue specing. So no limit


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 11, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Any number, After you started spectating the game, I can leave the party and you will be able to continue specing. So no limit



any match after 9pm today?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Any number, After you started spectating the game, I can leave the party and you will be able to continue specing. So no limit



Nice, inv me then.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2014)

*We can bet keys too on D2L*
Or more like 
We can lose keys too on D2L


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 11, 2014)

Can party people voice chat while speccing ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Can party people voice chat while speccing ?



I think yes.


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 11, 2014)

So I disconnected during the hero selection of match due to my net connection, I reconnected after 2 mins.. Snce that match everytime I try to find a match, I have to accept a low priority match.. How long do i have to keep doing this? I am not getting any battle points..


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 12, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> So I disconnected during the hero selection of match due to my net connection, I reconnected after 2 mins.. Snce that match everytime I try to find a match, I have to accept a low priority match.. How long do i have to keep doing this? I am not getting any battle points..



until some specific Number of games ..it will be 5 games
you are in low priority Pool and you should play no of lpq matches to play normal matches


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 12, 2014)

who won game 3 yesterday in navi vs vp?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> who won game 3 yesterday in navi vs vp?



I only saw first game in which VP won, I am also curious about the rest two match results.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2014)

What VP won?!?!
I thought that Lifestealer was pretty much fat and Naga didnt have any otter item than Radiance (I watched till 24mins only)
So I left. They won by split pushing or what?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> What VP won?!?!
> I thought that Lifestealer was pretty much fat and Naga didnt have any otter item than Radiance (I watched till 24mins only)
> So I left. *They won by split pushing or what?*



Basically yes. 3 of Navi were on level 25 but still when they pushed all died and then VP pushed with full force at once and won.

BTW match was very long 75 mins.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Please use spoilers when discussing match results


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

Navi didn't have a chance in the first match. VP had very good counters. Naga's Ensnare will go through Magic Immunity, basically defeating Naix.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Navi didn't have a chance in the first match. VP had very good counters. Naga's Ensnare will go through Magic Immunity, basically defeating Naix.



Ya. 5sec lockdown on only naix while sleeping others is a kickass strategy.
PS: Originally started by Akke of [Al]
*
On a side note:*

Saudi Arabia got their own server now for Dota
Someone check the ping to that server.

*EDIT* There is no server in saudi,  IPs were being tested.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

Now there will be people who abuse in Arabic.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2014)

*"Hum tere pe bam (bomb) giraatii.."*


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *"Hum tere pe bam (bomb) giraatii.."*



haha...


----------



## Ramu56 (Feb 12, 2014)

WOW,i just saw that i got an item drop(common Ursa's Arm) from yesterdays Navi Vs VP match when NS got double kill  I think this is not fair,i should return it to Vegeta


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

Apparently Middle East servers would come up by March.

Source : All updates: Dota 2 Middle East Servers Are Coming


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2014)

Yup thats why they are testing now.
I can share the IPs if anyone is interested checking the ping.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

Where'd you get the IPs from? Please share if you can.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2014)

84.235.6.130
84.235.6.129
212.118.136.13
Dunno whether these IPs are active now for testing purposes

By the way you can be updated via this thread
Middle East Server


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2014)

Get ready for some arabic words now :')


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Get ready for some arabic words now :')



Hell get ready for Hindi now, we are better spammers than Arabic people.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

Check this out :


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 12, 2014)

Today's match Alliance vs Sigma. Ping me if you want to watch.
@ 11:30 I guess.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Today's match Alliance vs Sigma. Ping me if you want to watch.
> @ 11:30 I guess.



Hell yes


----------



## debarshi (Feb 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Today's match Alliance vs Sigma. Ping me if you want to watch.
> @ 11:30 I guess.



Yes yes of course


----------



## sygeek (Feb 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Today's match Alliance vs Sigma. Ping me if you want to watch.
> @ 11:30 I guess.


count me in


----------



## debarshi (Feb 13, 2014)

Does anyone have Fortune's Coin?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ai5QFJKNV8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 13, 2014)

What is required to get the Jadehoof courier. Yesterday we are playing but when we did 5 million damage to the Year beast, it Run away and the game got over


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> What is required to get the Jadehoof courier. Yesterday we are playing but when we did 5 million damage to the Year beast, it Run away and the game got over



After latest update, make sure your party have enough ingots. The more you spend on the items before fighting the beast and the more damage is done, then you'll have chances of getting that.
Also certain dmg is required to qualify for the courier drop.
source: Dev.dota2.com

PS: Trading wise, the courier aint worth much now since almost 30% of D2L users have that genuine jadehoof now. (thanks to some freaks who are farming this courier since the beginning and trading them )

- - - Updated - - -

PS: Just watched that video (since its lunchtime here) and its friggin awesome 

Just loved the entry of last hero in this video.


----------



## gamer.geek (Feb 13, 2014)

Btw I opened a Bloom Bounty yesterday night and got an Auspicious Kunkka Shadow Blade   And what a coincidence, I got that shadow blade on my B'day.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2014)

gamer.geek said:


> Btw I opened a Bloom Bounty yesterday night and got an Auspicious Kunkka Shadow Blade   And what a coincidence, I got that shadow blade on my B'day.


Yesterday was your B'day? 
Belated Happy B'day


----------



## gamer.geek (Feb 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yesterday was your B'day?
> Belated Happy B'day



You got it wrong. :/ Yesterday night at 12:10 am. So, its today  

BTW, year beast will come for 1 more time I think. So gear up this time for 2-3 1k parties. Yesterday's party was awesome. We hit the 5 million mark pretty easily with Warlock, TA, sniper, drow and LS. 

At first, Vegeta was not allowing me to play TA in practice, but then in real match, I played it. TA just feels no damage. I died both the times when the beast grabbed me and ate me. 

What if we had taken necrolyte instead of any other hero? At later stages of game, does necro's ulti will deal a huge amount of damage? I can't confirm it while playing. So plzz answer me.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 13, 2014)

gamer.geek said:


> Btw I opened a Bloom Bounty yesterday night and got an Auspicious Kunkka Shadow Blade   And what a coincidence, I got that shadow blade on my B'day.



Oh. now I understand what you were talking yesterday. When you were saying I got blade on my b'day, I thought you talking about shaving blade wtf!!.

- - - Updated - - -



gamer.geek said:


> At first, Vegeta was not allowing me to play TA in practice, but then in real match, I played it. TA just feels no damage. I died both the times when the beast grabbed me and ate me.
> 
> What if we had taken necrolyte instead of any other hero? At later stages of game, does necro's ulti will deal a huge amount of damage? I can't confirm it while playing. So plzz answer me.



Yeah, TA is a good survivor, but not enough damage(better option is Windranger). For tanking we had naix. 
Also for more damage, necro is a must, and for that we have to sacrifice TA.

Yes, necro's ulti deal insane damage when casted at low percentage of the horn or tail.


But why the hell that beast escaped? Does he stays for only some limited times?


----------



## Bhargav (Feb 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Oh. now I understand what you were talking yesterday. When you were saying I got blade on my b'day, I thought you talking about shaving blade wtf!!.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yes 25~26 min beast leaves the timer is shown above the the "Total Beast Damage"

*imageshack.com/a/img853/2052/1vkq.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2014)

The time allotted to do damage was 25 mins during first cycle. 
Dont know if its changed now.

- - - Updated - - -



gamer.geek said:


> You got it wrong. :/ Yesterday night at 12:10 am. So, its today   .


Mine was yesterday


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 13, 2014)

gamer.geek said:


> You got it wrong. :/ Yesterday night at 12:10 am. So, its today
> 
> BTW, year beast will come for 1 more time I think. So gear up this time for 2-3 1k parties. Yesterday's party was awesome. We hit the 5 million mark pretty easily with Warlock, TA, sniper, drow and LS.
> 
> ...


Happy B'Day 

Necro does help a lot because of the percent based damage, TA doesn't offer much dps



Piyush said:


> Mine was yesterday


belated Happy Birthday 

EDIT: the BB code works again in signature


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks 
And ya. working again. Using spoiler tags for now


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> What is required to get the Jadehoof courier. Yesterday we are playing but when we did 5 million damage to the Year beast, it Run away and the game got over


10% mark is above 10 mil currently
1% is near 20 mil

Hey guys lets try to get the 10mil+ damage next time i have ~3.5K ingots (I cant find time as i have to study for boards)
read this My notes on how i did ~25mil damage with not the best of teams to the Year Beast : DotA2
also this *www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1xns68/year_beast_strategy/


----------



## gamer.geek (Feb 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Mine was yesterday



A very much belated happy b'day to u.


----------



## gamer.geek (Feb 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Oh. now I understand what you were talking yesterday. When you were saying I got blade on my b'day, I thought you talking about shaving blade wtf!!.



Lol hahaha.....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Thanks
> And ya. working again. Using spoiler tags for now



Seriously ?? It didn't showed on FB though. Strange. Anyway Belated Happy Birthday to Piyush.
And Happy Birthday to gamer.geek. 

How do I get that DOTA signature ??


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Seriously ?? It didn't showed on FB though. Strange. Anyway Belated Happy Birthday to Piyush.
> And Happy Birthday to gamer.geek.
> 
> How do I get that DOTA signature ??


you just have to put your steam id in the link
here : 


Spoiler



*getdotastats.com/sig/?aid=%2083425837


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> you just have to put your steam id in the link
> here :
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Although BB codes not working AGAIN


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Thanks. Although BB codes not working AGAIN



use imgg tags instead of img tags for images


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> use imgg tags instead of img tags for images



Thanks finally got it.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2014)

@Nilesh Gameranand
Thanks guys 

------------------------
When will the 2nd offering reward will be given?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

Almost got scammed today.
[imgg]*i.imgur.com/S9suBhe.jpg[/imgg]


----------



## nims11 (Feb 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Almost got scammed today.
> [imgg]*i.imgur.com/S9suBhe.jpg[/imgg]



a friend of mine got mugged up by the same scam. I also got this pm from my friend after soon after he was scammed.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2014)

nims11 said:


> a friend of mine got mugged up by the same scam. I also got this pm from my friend after soon after he was scammed.



At first I didnt notice the  URL. But when the page was loading I saw the icon of "page info" in red. So I quickly closed the tab and then checked the steam chat again.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2014)

stean


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyone wanna fight year of the beast with me.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2014)

Check this out : Flappy Dota


----------



## Cryteksunny (Feb 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Almost got scammed today.
> [imgg]*i.imgur.com/S9suBhe.jpg[/imgg]



When you click on that link steam will warn you abt this is nonsteam website.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone knows what chen's wings of obelis mount costs on market. I mean what windranger or TA items can I get from that.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Anyone knows what chen's wings of obelis mount costs on market. I mean what windranger or TA items can I get from that.


2 -3 random rares (set rares)
and which TA/Windranger item you are talking about?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> 2 -3 random rares (set rares)
> and which TA/Windranger item you are talking about?


Any good rare will do .
 Those two are my favourite heroes


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Any good rare will do .
> Those two are my favourite heroes


If those are your fav heroes, then dont go for rarity
Instead look out for items which looks visually good. They can be common rarity too. Rarity doesnt always assure you the visual charm


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 16, 2014)

Cant login to steam((.says incorrect login. Cant create a new ticket, it is saying internal server error(

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> If those are your fav heroes, then dont go for rarity
> Instead look out for items which looks visually good. They can be common rarity too. Rarity doesnt always assure you the visual charm


ya. I turned down two three rares because they were not very good looking. I'll see if I can get some good items

- - - Updated - - -

Nevermind. Got connected


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 16, 2014)

WE ARE SPARTANS
*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/32/kd25.jpg


----------



## rapusa (Feb 16, 2014)

Lobby Match today ?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2014)

rapusa said:


> Lobby Match today ?



Cant play today. 
I'll join later next week.


----------



## rapusa (Feb 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Cant play today.
> I'll join later *next week*.


You mean  tomorrow ? You always On for dota 2


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2014)

rapusa said:


> You mean  tomorrow ? You always On for dota 2



Haha, I meant to say next weekend, my bad


----------



## Ramu56 (Feb 16, 2014)

Did any of open that Mythical Box from the event?
I finally opened one,and got a Legendary Ember Spirits Head.Is it worth anything?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone wants to play year of the beast with me now. I did 7milllion+damage twice yesterday


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> Did any of open that Mythical Box from the event?
> I finally opened one,and got a Legendary Ember Spirits Head.Is it worth anything?


The auspicious items have low value  because many are able to harvest bloom bounty quickly.
This hat can be sold from 1K to 1K 3rr


Sarang\m/ said:


> Anyone wants to play year of the beast with me now. I did 7milllion+damage twice yesterday



Ask Ganesh, he might want to play the event. I'm not liking the event at all, simply because I die very quickly


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Ask Ganesh, he might want to play the event. I'm not liking the event at all, simply because I die very quickly


Okay.
Kiting him is not very tough. Use force boots and warlocks golems to revive. Never use heroes to revive. The worst part is blue balls and their different patterns

- - - Updated - - -

Hurray.....did 15 million+ damage.............and from the bounty got a mythical windy item 
it showed 1185 tokens....but actually when i counted...they were 1400.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2014)

[imgg]*i.imgur.com/HnI0FhK.jpg[/imgg]


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2014)

I have been facing a weird problem in Dota 2. The game randomly freezes then crashes to desktop. But the game does not quit since I can hear the sounds and all that is going on but all I can see if my desktop and the cursor is the dota 2 cursor. I cannot recover from this and I have to end task and restart.

Anyone else facing such a problem?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

@ Piyush
Please give hard link for that image. I need that.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 17, 2014)

Ya plz give the link of the image


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2014)

Elder Titan's true form...


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> @ Piyush
> Please give hard link for that image. I need that.





Sarang\m/ said:


> Ya plz give the link of the image


Just  click on "reply with quote" on my post. You'll get that imgur link 

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have been facing a weird problem in Dota 2. The game randomly freezes then crashes to desktop. But the game does not quit since I can hear the sounds and all that is going on but all I can see if my desktop and the cursor is the dota 2 cursor. I cannot recover from this and I have to end task and restart.
> 
> Anyone else facing such a problem?


I used to have that problem when I accidentally used to press F1
Now its fixed for me.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 17, 2014)

@Piyush that TB arcana item color can be changed to pink color?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> @Piyush that TB arcana item color can be changed to pink color?



Default colour is red. For other colours, we have to buy gem for respective colour.
Best looking colour is the white (Creators Light) one but costs fortune.

- - - Updated - - -

Just checked... Diretide Orange looks good too


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 17, 2014)

Is anyone facing lags during teamfight? When I am idle or farming in jungle I am getting 60-70 pings, but in team fight it is increasing to 200-300. My connection is ok, I am experiencing this since the new bloom patch.

Also pings are not constant in all matches in SEA Server. I mean if I am getting 70 ping in Match 1, I may get 150 ping in Match 2. This is really irritating.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Is anyone facing lags during teamfight? When I am idle or farming in jungle I am getting 60-70 pings, but in team fight it is increasing to 200-300. My connection is ok, I am experiencing this since the new bloom patch.
> 
> Also pings are not constant in all matches in SEA Server. I mean if I am getting 70 ping in Match 1, I may get 150 ping in Match 2. This is really irritating.



My last match was ok. But in my 2nd last match with ganesh, anand, ninno and nilesh I was getting 700-1000 ping when alive. When I was dead, I had no lag at all.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2014)

Words of wisdom :

*i.imgur.com/1h1eCU7.png


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Just  click on "reply with quote" on my post. You'll get that imgur link



Damn why didn't I think of that. 

BTW here is the link for 1920*1080 resolution of that image
Image Link


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Damn why didn't I think of that.
> 
> BTW here is the link for 1920*1080 resolution of that image
> Image Link



It's a loading screen. But damn it's price is too high. 2 Key last I checked.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> It's a loading screen. But damn it's price is too high. 2 Key last I checked.



Fck that I am good with Default Loading Screen. I mean I hate Loading Screens anyways.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2014)

*Since the price was too high, I found a better way to have similar experience of lina loading screen*

1. Download the pic and save it somewhere. 
2. Open it and scale it to your monitor size.
3. Open dota and find match.
4. When 10/10 players are ready, quickly press ALT + TAB
5. Watch the pic thinking it as the new loading screen.
6.When the Dota icon on the task bar starts flashing, open it and join the game.

Voila!!


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 17, 2014)

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/3298062395371943605/E70634F2E386C8B2D1F758839A7F5BDE197F887B/


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Feb 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *Since the price was too high, I found a better way to have similar experience of lina loading screen*
> 
> 1. Download the pic and save it somewhere.
> 2. Open it and scale it to your monitor size.
> ...



I commend you 2 times Great Job !


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *Since the price was too high, I found a better way to have similar experience of lina loading screen*
> 
> 1. Download the pic and save it somewhere.
> 2. Open it and scale it to your monitor size.
> ...



LOL nice one.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> I commend you 2 times Great Job !





gameranand said:


> LOL nice one.



Jugaad


----------



## sygeek (Feb 17, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/3298062395371943605/E70634F2E386C8B2D1F758839A7F5BDE197F887B/


Dude, play with me sometime..I suck at this year beast thing. Were you playing in a party or pub?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 17, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/iazMvCv.png  
yesterday 15 million damage


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2014)

The most anticipated documentary in video game history is going to be released soon. No fixed date though

[PSA] Prepare your hype for Free To Play - the Movie. : DotA2


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 17, 2014)

You have received "Genuine Redhoof Courier"   
Cant believe


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 18, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *Since the price was too high, I found a better way to have similar experience of lina loading screen*
> 
> 1. Download the pic and save it somewhere.
> 2. Open it and scale it to your monitor size.
> ...






Sarang\m/ said:


> You have received "Genuine Redhoof Courier"
> Cant believe


congrats 



Piyush said:


> The most anticipated documentary in video game history is going to be released soon. No fixed date though
> 
> [PSA] Prepare your hype for Free To Play - the Movie. : DotA2


Beta for a movie?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> *i.imgur.com/iazMvCv.png
> yesterday 15 million damage



That is one hell of a job you did.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 18, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> Beta for a movie?



Ya thats because valve is going to launch the movie in many languages and subtitles. So helping hands will be required.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 18, 2014)

My dota 2 files got corrupted or something now i have to download ~800MB 
I am not sure how it happened but i used system restore recently but 800 mb for a restore point created 2 days ago seems odd



Piyush said:


> Ya thats because valve is going to launch the movie in many languages and subtitles. So helping hands will be required.


ohh


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

When will the 2nd offering items are coming out?
I daily open Dota just to check whether the offerings are converted or not 

- - - Updated - - -

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Invoker!!

*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1505631_628879183834189_2031538129_n.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Feb 20, 2014)

Free To Play releases 19th March.

Free to Play on Steam


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

Finally...


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Free To Play releases 19th March.
> 
> Free to Play on Steam



its says 5gb of space is required in the system requirements


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Free To Play releases 19th March.
> 
> Free to Play on Steam



Whats this ??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> its says 5gb of space is required in the system requirements


I just want it to be released for free. Dont care much for the other stuff they are thinking of clubbing for a price



gameranand said:


> Whats this ??


Documentary made on Dota 2 .
I'm not sure if this one covers all The International events or just TI3


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I just want it to be released for free. Dont care much for the other stuff they are thinking of clubbing for a price
> 
> 
> Documentary made on Dota 2 .
> I'm not sure if this one covers all The International events or just TI3



OK and what would be the length of the video ?? Any idea about that  ??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Nope.



Okey Dokey.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK and what would be the length of the video ?? Any idea about that  ??



It will be a feature length documentary.

From the link : 



> Free to Play is a feature-length documentary that follows three professional gamers from around the world as they compete for a million dollar prize in the first Dota 2 International Tournament. In recent years, e-sports has surged in popularity to become one of the most widely-practiced forms of competitive sport today. A million dollar tournament changed the landscape of the gaming world and for those elite players at the top of their craft, nothing would ever be the same again. Produced by Valve, the film documents the challenges and sacrifices required of players to compete at the highest level.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2014)

Friggin update again. 280 MB.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 21, 2014)

I am thinking of arranging a tournament amongst tdf players. If we get atleast 4-5 team(25-30 player), we can arrange a tourney. Can we make it? 

Problem will be creating team for this. As we know almost every one, so forming teams will be difficult. Any idea on this? I was thinking about lottery, but team balancing will be an issue.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2014)

Great idea. First lets see how many are interested and *will* turn up during the matches. We now do have enough players, no?


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 21, 2014)

I think so, I am sure number of players are 15+. And to make sure of the attendance, there will be entry fee. So that no one ditches at last minute. And the total amount of fee will go to prize pool. Fee will be a rare item or an uncommon , that can be decided later.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2014)

Btw that siggy Arijit, it was from Dendi right?


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Btw that siggy Arijit, it was from Dendi right?



Yup. awesome quote , Very true. Much needed to include his name.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Feb 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I'm not sure if this one covers all The International events or just TI3



AFAIK its only related to TI 2012.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2014)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> AFAIK its only related to TI 2012.



But for TI2, there was already a documentary made by Valve no?


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> But for TI2, there was already a documentary made by Valve no?



This is it, and this documentary have been already shown to the TI3 attendee. Probably they will add or remove some content.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> This is it, and this documentary have been already shown to the TI3 attendee. Probably they will add or remove some content.



This means no TI3 content. Somewhat its a downer. But...lets see.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> This means no TI3 content. Somewhat its a downer. But...lets see.



Probably they will add TI3 also. 

Check this out
ryloy comments on Free to Play releases March 19th
bdzz comments on Free to Play releases March 19th


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2014)

Played DOTA 2 after quite a long time....Still played well I guess. 
*s3.yimg.com/so/7369/12677841355_d3c6d2906e_b.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2014)

Anyone here running Dota 2 on Linux? I am trying to run Dota 2 from Linux Mint since my Windows ATi drivers are giving me some trouble, however, when I run I get the error "Please install S3TC Texture Support". What else do I need to install?

- - - Updated - - -

Nevermind, I fixed it.

I used "force_s3tc_enable=true steam" to start Steam and then it ran. Lot of performance issues under Linux though.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 22, 2014)

^ Vincentvalentine runs it on linux. his TDF username is nims i think

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Played DOTA 2 after quite a long time....Still played well I guess.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Vangaurd on drow 
Edit: Did you get your BoT in the last minute?


----------



## nims11 (Feb 22, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I used "force_s3tc_enable=true steam" to start Steam and then it ran. Lot of performance issues under Linux though.



True, but it is getting better with updates. The only significant issue I get is too much time spent on loading screen (around 30-60s) .Also ATI under linux is known to give a little trouble with steam games.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Played DOTA 2 after quite a long time....Still played well I guess.
> *s3.yimg.com/so/7369/12677841355_d3c6d2906e_b.jpg



why two boots? 
You can sell tranquil after mid game.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 23, 2014)

nims11 said:


> True, but it is getting better with updates. The only significant issue I get is too much time spent on loading screen (around 30-60s) .Also ATI under linux is known to give a little trouble with steam games.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I guess he bought BoT near the end of the game and forgot to sell tranquils.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> Edit: Did you get your BoT in the last minute?



Not last minutute but didn't sold it as I wasn't buying BKB because of less money and so thought that better to keep it till I get the money but game ended before the money arrived. 


nims11 said:


> why two boots?
> You can sell tranquil after mid game.



Yeah I know but didn't had that money to something else so kept it.



sygeek said:


> I guess he bought BoT near the end of the game and forgot to sell tranquils.



More or less.


----------



## hdknitro (Feb 25, 2014)

Guys! any news on the release of goblin techies? All i could find was their sound files and youtube mod video with their abilities.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 26, 2014)

Offerings are converted ..check your rewards


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 26, 2014)

I didn't get anything in the last time ;(


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2014)

Got just one Rare name tag but then I offered only Treasure Chests.


----------



## hdknitro (Feb 26, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Offerings are converted ..check your rewards


 you are right. I also did got some items but i am unable to find out which ones. Might be some common ones.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2014)

I got genuine name tag and genuine description tool (And once again Valve totally detryoyed the economy of dota 2 if they distributed these tags to everyone  )

And one box which I havent opened yet

- - - Updated - - -

got $hitty rare from the box


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I got genuine name tag and genuine description tool (And once again Valve totally detryoyed the economy of dota 2 if they distributed these tags to everyone  )
> 
> And one box which I havent opened yet
> 
> ...



I did not offer anythng, but got a jade recipe, 1 bloom box, and one ward recipe. ???


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 26, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I did not offer anythng, but got a jade recipe, 1 bloom box, and one ward recipe. ???



maybe you left some unspent jade which got redeemed automatically


----------



## nims11 (Feb 26, 2014)

Got shitty name tags and a box from which got a mythical arnabus courier


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Got shitty name tags and a box from which got a mythical arnabus courier


Atleast you got a myth courier
I got a rare item of that hero which is barely played by pub players


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 26, 2014)

This guys' lich build!!!!!!
DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Publord - Matches


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 27, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> This guys' lich build!!!!!!
> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Publord - Matches


I know this guy actually his name is Clan_iraq that is one of his smurfs
He has proposed many legit builds which seem rubbish otherwise.

He solo offlane with lich and maximize xp diff with sacrifice and gets small cost effective mid game items to carry the game


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2014)

New server soon. Will be named as South Central Asia. Most likely India will be the location.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> New server soon. Will be named as South Central Asia. Most likely India will be the location.



Source ??


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 28, 2014)

and what is the fantasy Dota ?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> New server soon. Will be named as South Central Asia. Most likely India will be the location.



Source?????


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Source ??





theserpent said:


> Source?????


Dev forums. Private threads cant link them here.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Dev forums. Private threads cant link them here.



They are reliable na ??


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 28, 2014)

How soon?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> They are reliable na ??


Its the forum of developers of Dota man.. 


Pasapa said:


> How soon?


No specific date yet. Since the deployment of middle east asia server is also in queue. Or may be there wont be any MEA server but  SE Central Asia server


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Dev forums. Private threads cant link them here.



did some Dev confirm it? (like milton?)
also how did you got access to private thread?

- - - Updated - - -



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> and what is the fantasy Dota ?



*www.dota2.com/international/fantasy/


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> did some Dev confirm it? (like milton?)
> also how did you got access to private thread?



A mod there is a good friend of mine. He shared it with me while chatting.
Not yet confirmed but its been in discussion since MEA server came into limelight
Lets wait a bit and see what happend next.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> A mod there is a good friend of mine. He shared it with me while chatting.
> Not yet confirmed but its been in discussion since MEA server came into limelight
> Lets wait a bit and see what happend next.



Aapki kaafi unchi pahunch hai janab.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Aapki kaafi unchi pahunch hai janab.



Naa nothing like that


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 28, 2014)

Hmmmm.. that mod have unchi pahunch.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Hmmmm.. that mod have unchi pahunch.



May be but all I know about him is that he suck at microing 
Played a match with him, he was meepo, we lost in 20 mins


----------



## sygeek (Mar 1, 2014)

Can we have a screenshot of the thread?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Can we have a screenshot of the thread?



Cant coz he wont give it to me. He just mentioned the discussion while we were chatting and disccusssing about servers on steam chat. If the thread becomes public in anytime soon, I'll link it here asap.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2014)

Its like GOD doesn't want me to play DOTA. I started the game after a long time, teamed up with the pro players of this forum, selected the hero, battle started and then bam. Power cut which came just now. Damn I hate to leave a game.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 1, 2014)

That has happened to me alot, this country needs better basic infrastructure, srsly how hard is it to provide a stable electric connnection.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Its like GOD doesn't want me to play DOTA. I started the game after a long time, teamed up with the pro players of this forum, selected the hero, battle started and then bam. Power cut which came just now. Damn I hate to leave a game.



Hahah it happens. So are you in LPQ, I dont think it will be the case, no?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Hahah it happens. So are you in LPQ, I dont think it will be the case, no?



No I am not in LPQ fortunately. 
Although Pasapa was in LPQ.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> No I am not in LPQ fortunately.
> Although Pasapa was in LPQ.



pls invite me i am trying new heroes 
whoever in lpq feel free to invite me


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 2, 2014)

What's lpq ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> What's lpq ?



You remember that red thingy that said that you won't get any Experience points because you disconnected at Hero selection screen. Thats LPQ.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2014)

Finally after a long time I guess had a great match 
Randomed weaver(nornal pub matchmaking ) went mid -was god like  0 deaths.
gtagagan provided great support


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 2, 2014)

hey guys how to get started just downloaded yesterday from steam add me pls ..


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 2, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> hey guys how to get started just downloaded yesterday from steam add me pls ..


Here is a guide you can use to get familiar with dota. Welcome to Dota, You Suck | Purge Gamers
 There are some other people in the forum who have recently started playing dota.. You can play with them too. Start by practicing with bots


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> hey guys how to get started just downloaded yesterday from steam add me pls ..



are you Kunal?


----------



## doom (Mar 2, 2014)

Low match making priority is pathetic. Feeders, rage quitters, idiots who are adamant enough to not listen to anyone in the team and then finally quit after feeding are in abundance. 4-5 matched I played in low priority and everytime someone from our team quit due to some reason.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 2, 2014)

doom said:


> Low match making priority is pathetic. Feeders, rage quitters, idiots who are adamant enough to not listen to anyone in the team and then finally quit after feeding are in abundance. 4-5 matched I played in low priority and everytime someone from our team quit due to some reason.


When playing low priority always play co-op against bots. Ask in India chat or any other chat about lpq players. Pick Luna enigma venomancer furion and drow and all go mid. Keep pushing mid and win in less than 10 minutes. I ended my 3 lpq matches like this.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Finally after a long time I guess had a great match
> Randomed weaver(nornal pub matchmaking ) went mid -was god like  0 deaths.
> gtagagan provided great support


i was like what to choose so randomed to enigma i wasted my skills many time but yeah players at that level were really easy ......... i mean they charged at lvl 1 i was going to jungle and was like wtf ...... wth is everyone doing here then made my escape to twoer but died got but their 4 heroes died score was 2-4


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 2, 2014)

Piyush said:


> are you Kunal?



nope 
steam id : hellblazer33 ,add me i want a local tdf match


----------



## theserpent (Mar 3, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> nope
> steam id : hellblazer33 ,add me i want a local tdf match



I suggest you see atleast 4-5 videos on youtube,playing drow
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxTLeVtAaK4

Read these
A Beginner's Guide to Dota 2: Part One - The Basics - IncGamers.com

Welcome to Dota, You Suck | Purge Gamers

- - - Updated - - -



pkkumarcool said:


> nope
> steam id : hellblazer33 ,add me i want a local tdf match



I suggest you see atleast 4-5 videos on youtube,playing drow
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxTLeVtAaK4

Read these
*www.incgamers.com/2013/07/a-beginners-guide-to-dota-2-part-one-the-basics

*www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck#.UxP6v_mSwlg

- - - Updated - - -

Pk another suggestion,Play with bots around 5 matches with each hero(drow,spirt breaker,Sniper) I can play along some bot matches with you,Play with bots still you get a basic idea of the game..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2014)

TI4 will be held in june-july and this time in a stadium
--source JoinDota


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> TI4 will be held in june-july and this time in a stadium
> --source JoinDota



You guys should join. You are pretty good.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You guys should join. You are pretty good.


Dude Its the International I'm talking about 
Guys there are the real deal. I'm or any guy I play with arent even 1/10th equal to those players! 
You have seen some pro matches na?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Dude Its the International I'm talking about
> Guys there are the real deal. I'm or any guy I play with arent even 1/10th equal to those players!
> You have seen some pro matches na?



Yeah I have seen some. Thanks to arijitsinha.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You guys should join. You are pretty good.



ha ha ha ha ha ...    

I still remember that one and only team match we played.

The noobest player from the noobest pro team can 1v5 us and win.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 4, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ...
> 
> I still remember that one and only team match we played.
> 
> The noobest player from the noobest pro team can 1v5 us and win.


the proest player from the proest team can't 1v5 anyone.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 4, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ...
> 
> I still remember that one and only team match we played.
> 
> The noobest player from the noobest pro team can 1v5 us and win.



yeah we sucked at that time but we know alot about Dota 2 now such as hero,mechanics,items and we should try team matches on weekends..
i will try to play like pro


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

sygeek said:


> the proest player from the proest team can't 1v5 anyone.



Agree to this.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 4, 2014)

Any tips on how to effectively  use TA's ultimate ?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 4, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Any tips on how to effectively  use TA's ultimate ?



Used to slow down enemies and with phase boots you can HUNT them
can be also used to ward like traps on rune and roshan pit


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Any tips on how to effectively  use TA's ultimate ?



If you want to know its placements, then place them in 
runes position
Roshan pit
Enemy ancient camp
and some more according to your requirement

IF you are asking how to use them to get the most out of them
Then just deploy them before team fight in such a way that their team are closer to trap.
Apart from this use the shortcut button to activate the trap instead of manually clicking the trap and then activating. One thing should be remembered that when you use the shortcut button, the closest trap to you will be set off.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2014)

During that team match I was a bigger feeder than now


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1623733_635038813218226_1662771212_n.png

Naix set incoming!!!
Too bad that I dont have anything worth trading right now in order to get this set


----------



## hdknitro (Mar 5, 2014)

This looks absolutely rad


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah looks real different. Although I never notice the looks in game, too busy feeding to others.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2014)

Guys! For a guy like me who used to lose baaadly when playing supports, Jakiro is now my 4h best player  
Right after Nigh Stalker, Pudge and Lifestealer !!

Next I'll learn Earth Spirit, saw some wicked saves/ganks by this hero

- - - Updated - - -

Na' Vi's  XBocT's inventory 
*steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198049891200/inventory/#570


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2014)

Do you guys know that a new hero called Sun Wukong was teased by IceFrog in the 6.79 version DotA map? There is a good possibility that this hero will make it to Dota 2. He is now even listed in Cyborgmatt's blog.

Ref : New dota hero: Sun Wukong, The Monkey King! :: DOTAFire


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Do you guys know that a new hero called Sun Wukong was teased by IceFrog in the 6.79 version DotA map? There is a good possibility that this hero will make it to Dota 2. He is now even listed in Cyborgmatt's blog.
> 
> Ref : New dota hero: Sun Wukong, The Monkey King! :: DOTAFire



its like a tradition in dota a hero gets teased in 6.x9 patch and the hero releases in the next patch but icefrog didn't release it in 6.80. people say that maybe Sun Wukong will be realesed in both wc3 dota and dota 2 together.
recently Pit lord and Techies are getting teased a lot


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Do you guys know that a new hero called Sun Wukong was teased by IceFrog in the 6.79 version DotA map? There is a good possibility that this hero will make it to Dota 2. He is now even listed in Cyborgmatt's blog.
> 
> Ref : New dota hero: Sun Wukong, The Monkey King! :: DOTAFire


Yup!
SuWuko in short, is gaining fame day by day. People are even considering him as powerful as Oracle/Zet/Pit Lord and the likes.
Even though he is not yet in test mode, but surely he will come soon.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> its like a tradition in dota a hero gets teased in 6.x9 patch and the hero releases in the next patch but icefrog didn't release it in 6.80. people say that maybe Sun Wukong will be realesed in both wc3 dota and dota 2 together.
> recently Pit lord and Techies are getting teased a lot



Haven't played either of those in the original DotA. I know a bit about Techies, but nothing about Arc Warden and Pit Lord.

Sun Wukong hasn't even come to the Warcraft 3 Dota yet.

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Yup!
> SuWuko in short, is gaining fame day by day. People are even considering him as powerful as Oracle/Zet/Pit Lord and the likes.
> Even though he is not yet in test mode, but surely he will come soon.



AFAIK, he is a agility melee hero with spells which increase AS and MS and he has the ability to replicate (in accordance with the original lore about the Monkey King).


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> AFAIK, he is a agility melee hero with spells which increase AS and MS and he has the ability to replicate (in accordance with the original lore about the Monkey King).



I dont know anything else regarding him BUT all I know is that MKB is a core item and wmakes him a badass


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I dont know anything else regarding him BUT all I know is that MKB is a core item and wmakes him a badass


MKB on monkey king hero sounds legit


----------



## sygeek (Mar 7, 2014)

So I just finished my trial of wtfast. If possible, can anyone do me a favor to reset my trial?

So here goes,

Create a wtfast account (*www.wtfast.com/account/create) and use this email (blahblah123@mailinator.com) and a password of your choice (reveal it to me later in PM). Then goto mailinator.com, login with that email and activate the account. Then, download wtfast, run it, choose premium service and login once with the email and password. Once that's done, let me know the password you chose in the PM.

lol, no one's gonna do this without incentive. So a free rare for anyone who does this.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 7, 2014)

Does it really work? Have you tried playing European servers with it?


----------



## sygeek (Mar 7, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Does it really work? Have you tried playing European servers with it?


Umm..yeah. On SEA, it reduced my ping from 300 to 100. I never tried on Europe.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 7, 2014)

OK so how many hero are there in data.....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 7, 2014)

sygeek said:


> So I just finished my trial of wtfast. If possible, can anyone do me a favor to reset my trial?
> 
> So here goes,
> 
> ...



What is this....


----------



## sygeek (Mar 7, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> What is this....


magic


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2014)

sygeek said:


> magic


So were you able to get new account?


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 7, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Umm..yeah. On SEA, it reduced my ping from 300 to 100. I never tried on Europe.



Hmm.. nice. I will try it out sometime


----------



## nims11 (Mar 7, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> OK so how many hero are there in data.....



112, The ones not out yet as I remember are techies, winter wywern, arc warden, pit lord, oracle.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> So were you able to get new account?


nvm, it still doesn't work.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 8, 2014)

4 Man parties banned from RMM


----------



## sygeek (Mar 8, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> 4 Man parties banned from RMM


good. Everyone hates to be the 5th guy.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> 4 Man parties banned from RMM



Who plays RMM anyway now? I don't RMM=Noobs everywhere


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 8, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Who plays RMM anyway now? I don't RMM=Noobs everywhere


lol RMM kinda works for me


----------



## Piyush (Mar 8, 2014)

I always lose in RMM
its been over a mnth now since I played a RM


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2014)

Had a nice match with weaver ,And I din't ks


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

Damn I hate Ability Draft...really really hate it. Won't play that again, I didn't even understood what I was doing and with which power I'll get hit.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Damn I hate Ability Draft...really really hate it. Won't play that again, I didn't even understood what I was doing and with which power I'll get hit.



You have to know each and every that is offered. Was kinda difficult but it was fun


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 8, 2014)

I managed to get into lpq again, abandoned again in a match, now i have to play 5 more matches. If only these guys pause when someone disconnects .


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2014)

DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 553855561


----------



## nims11 (Mar 8, 2014)

theserpent said:


> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 553855561



that was a pretty bad ass weaver  we had too much damage on our side.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

Had epic fun today playing DOTA with TDF guys in the lobby.
Played 2 matches, 1 won, 1 lost. I am sharing the match we won for obvious reasons 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7442/13016930204_41d297d3e1_b.jpg


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Had epic fun today playing DOTA with TDF guys in the lobby.
> Played 2 matches, 1 won, 1 lost. I am sharing the match we won for obvious reasons


what is that Clinkz build?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> what is that Clinkz build?



I play as Gameranand.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Had epic fun today playing DOTA with TDF guys in the lobby.
> Played 2 matches, 1 won, 1 lost. I am sharing the match we won for obvious reasons
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7442/13016930204_41d297d3e1_b.jpg


Hey share 2nd match as well 
Btw loved your tanky CM in 1st match


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Hey share 2nd match as well
> Btw loved your tanky CM in 1st match


I am actually downloading the replay of that match, loved myself in that match. Need to see how I played. I hardly play like that you know. 

Oh darn it...Okay. Sharing it, but you and Glory of Death took revenge on me this time, not fair. 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2694/13027143753_a5a389abcb_b.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 9, 2014)

Play again today??


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Play again today??



Yeah I am in. 
Just tell me the time, so that I'll keep myself free at that time.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I am actually downloading the replay of that match, loved myself in that match. Need to see how I played. I hardly play like that you know.
> 
> Oh darn it...Okay. Sharing it, but you and Glory of Death took revenge on me this time, not fair.
> 
> ...


Yup you were an annoyance for us in the first match  so yea, you played pretty well  
And dont mind about 2nd match, as a Nught Stalker, it was my duty to kill any one and everyone if encountered during night time :d


arijitsinha said:


> Play again today??


Can play in evening but cant in night ...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

OK so you guys decide time and post it here. I'll be there at that time. At least will try my best to be there, unless some emergency occurs.


----------



## debarshi (Mar 9, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> what is that Clinkz build?



NVM that deso.... After building it, I realized it doesnt stack with searing arrows ._. (that was my first time trying deso with clinkz, forgot both were UAM)

I should have built MKB instead


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

debarshi said:


> NVM that deso.... After building it, I realized it doesnt stack with searing arrows ._. (that was my first time trying deso with clinkz, forgot both were UAM)
> 
> I should have built MKB instead



MKB ?? Monkey King bar na.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 9, 2014)

I would love to play with you guys, invite me too


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> MKB ?? Monkey King bar na.


Yea



Pasapa said:


> I would love to play with you guys, invite me too


sure, will do next time we play lobby


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

Well actually last night was coincidence. No server were working so all came for Lobby because that was only option left and that was the best thing that happened for us in that game.


----------



## debarshi (Mar 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yea
> 
> 
> sure, will do next time we play lobby



Does the Precision Aura of Drow stack twice on any hero? I mean, is it stackable.... 

And why do I lose my items if I dc accidentally mid game? Is it a bug?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Does the Precision Aura of Drow stack twice on any hero? I mean, is it stackable....
> 
> And why do I lose my items if I dc accidentally mid game? Is it a bug?



I think yes Precision aura stack with other items on other heroes as well as Drow.


----------



## debarshi (Mar 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I think yes Precision aura stack with other items on other heroes as well as Drow.



No, not with other items, but twice in itself, like if it has +67 dmg, will it ever stack to 134?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 9, 2014)

debarshi said:


> why do I lose my items if I dc accidentally mid game? Is it a bug?




when you dc, you have 5 mins time to reconnect to the game excluding your friend's pauses the game
if you failed to do so ,others can control your items and they sell it coz they need gold aswell since you failed at recoonecting
ex: if you had a shadow blade in your inventory and they sell it , 4 of them will receive 375 gold each


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Does the Precision Aura of Drow stack twice on any hero? I mean, is it stackable....
> 
> And why do I lose my items if I dc accidentally mid game? Is it a bug?



Didnt get you. How do you mean that the attack damage should be doubled?

And regarding items... ganesh answer.


----------



## debarshi (Mar 9, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> when you dc, you have 5 mins time to reconnect to the game excluding your friend's pauses the game
> if you failed to do so ,others can control your items and they sell it coz they need gold aswell since you failed at recoonecting
> ex: if you had a shadow blade in your inventory and they sell it , 4 of them will receive 375 gold each



Tch, glad I amused you but, even if its within 5 min, and the game isn't abandoned yet, I still lose almost all my items, except blink dagger, which remains... That should not happen (check screenshot) I connected witihin a minute, still lost vlad and sceptre. I have sold items of abandoned players myself, so I know that....

And Piyush, I'm talking about this....

*i.imgur.com/5nHKLmb.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Tch, glad I amused you but, even if its within 5 min, and the game isn't abandoned yet, I still lose almost all my items, except blink dagger, which remains... That should not happen (check screenshot) I connected witihin a minute, still lost vlad and sceptre. I have sold items of abandoned players myself, so I know that....
> 
> And Piyush, I'm talking about this....
> 
> ...


Well from the pic it looks likt that way. But there  is also howl from Lycan there. So cant say for sure as I havent checked it myself in game.


----------



## debarshi (Mar 9, 2014)

Judging from the level and my items, even if howl is there, damage wouldn't go above 300 with one precision aura working.... And I haven't seen it earlier either.... But the damage is sweet


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Judging from the level and my items, even if howl is there, damage wouldn't go above 300 with one precision aura working.... And I haven't seen it earlier either.... But the damage is sweet



But how can it stack with each other ?? I mean even to Drow there is Single Aura working at a time.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 9, 2014)

AFAIK, Precision aura only works on ranged heroes.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> AFAIK, Precision aura only works on ranged heroes.



Yep you are right about this. I can confirm it.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2014)

That drow passive has an active ability too. And cooldown of 120secs. So double bonus for short duration


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> That drow passive has an active ability too. And cooldown of 120secs. So double bonus for short duration



Ah yes, forgot about that. So is she actives that ability then she'll be like invincible for 30 secs I guess. So much damage.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Ah yes, forgot about that. So is she actives that ability then she'll be like invincible for 30 secs I guess. So much damage.


IIRC that 30 second active affects only ranged creeps  globally. Earlier there was no active so all ranged creeps got the aura too from starting making all the lanes push. So it was reworked to affect creeps only when you want too


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> IIRC that 30 second active affects only ranged creeps  globally. Earlier there was no active so all ranged creeps got the aura too from starting making all the lanes push. So it was reworked to affect creeps only when you want too



Then how bane got double aura in that screenshot ??


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Then how bane got double aura in that screenshot ??


Got to be a bug. That 30 second active is only for ranged creeps. The passive one goes to all ranged heroes in the team.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Got to be a bug. That 30 second active is only for ranged creeps. The passive one goes to all ranged heroes in the team.



Hmm....OK.


----------



## debarshi (Mar 10, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Got to be a bug. That 30 second active is only for ranged creeps. The passive one goes to all ranged heroes in the team.



Drow confused me with a ranged creep? That's embarrassing....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Drow confused me with a ranged creep? That's embarrassing....


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 10, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Drow confused me with a ranged creep? That's embarrassing....


lol   . What was the match ID??


----------



## debarshi (Mar 10, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> lol   . What was the match ID??



I'll check


----------



## Desmond (Mar 10, 2014)

DPS. Spirit Bear vs Spiderling.

*fat.gfycat.com/DisastrousGrayIndigowingedparrot.gif


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

^^ LOL.... Smaller the better.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well actually last night was coincidence. No server were working so all came for Lobby because that was only option left and that was the best thing that happened for us in that game.



actually i called all members after playing 1 lobby with u guys u forgot that detail........... everyone was like no lobby no..........

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> That drow passive has an active ability too. And cooldown of 120secs. So double bonus for short duration



srsly that doubles on drow???


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2014)

^^I actually dont have surity here. Some one who plays drow  can confirm it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> actually i called all members after playing 1 lobby with u guys u forgot that detail........... everyone was like no lobby no..........



And you were a damn good spectator in first game. Loved your comments in game. 

We should do this more often.


BTW how is Medusa ??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> BTW how is Medusa ??


Medusa is the hardest carry in Dota 2 after Faceless Void. Needs sh!t load of farm to perform . Items must for her are Linkin Sphere, Manta and recommended are Butterfly, Eye of Skadi, etc.
Also she is one of the few heroes who is benefitted with Divine Rapier exponentially.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 10, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> srsly that doubles on drow???


tried it in a lobby, didn't work. maybe some kind of bug in that match

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> BTW how is Medusa ??


IMO don't play her. Need to farm for like 30 min.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Medusa is the hardest carry in Dota 2 after Faceless Void. Needs sh!t load of farm to perform . Items must for her are Linkin Sphere, Manta and recommended are Butterfly, Eye of Skadi, etc.
> Also she is one of the few heroes who is benefitted with Divine Rapier exponentially.



I hate heroes who need farm. This is one of the reason I play support.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 10, 2014)

You only play cm , on a more serious note can i bribe valve to keep me away from lpq?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I hate heroes who need farm. This is one of the reason I play support.



Then let me tell you some supports that you may like:

Warlock
Omniknight
Witch Doctor
IO
Jakiro
Lina


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 10, 2014)

Im not sure about IO , don't you need good teamwork and its generally said as a hard hero to play with?


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 10, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> You only play cm , on a more serious note can i bribe valve to keep me away from lpq?


you can play some semi-carries which dont need much farm like:
Lina
Nyx
Bounty hunter


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 10, 2014)

Play winter wyrm if he is there in dota 2.One of the most fun support heroes in dota 1.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> You only play cm , on a more serious note can i bribe valve to keep me away from lpq?



I play her well as per others. 



Piyush said:


> Then let me tell you some supports that you may like:
> 
> Warlock
> Omniknight
> ...



Jakiro is good, also like WD. Will practice with them in Bot matches. Lina is also good but no stun, so don't like her much. I need to run away. 


Niilesh said:


> you can play some semi-carries which dont need much farm like:
> Lina
> Nyx
> Bounty hunter



Bounty, I played but didn't liked much.


rock2702 said:


> Play winter wyrm if he is there in dota 2.One of the most fun support heroes in dota 1.


Not in DOTA 2 IIRC.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Im not sure about IO , don't you need good teamwork and its generally said as a hard hero to play with?



true, I only play wisp in parties.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Jakiro is good, also like WD. Will practice with them in Bot matches. Lina is also good but no stun, so don't like her much. I need to run away.



Lina no stun?

- - - Updated - - -



rock2702 said:


> Play winter wyrm if he is there in dota 2.One of the most fun support heroes in dota 1.



not in D2. Its range increasing ability plus that freeze healing -_-


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Jakiro is good, also like WD. Will practice with them in Bot matches. Lina is also good but no stun, so don't like her much. I need to run away.
> 
> .


Lina do have a stun and that too AoE stun but it has a 0.5 sec cast delay.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Lina do have a stun and that too AoE stun but it has a 0.5 sec cast delay.



Hmm....Yeah but for a support I need a proper stun or disable like CM Frostbite, her Crystal nova equally good for burst damage.
I usually Crystal nova then frostbite and then freezing field if I really need to kill someone on my back. Works if the hero is killing me solo but don't if someone with him, as others can cancel my channeling of freezing field.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2014)

A good game after so long.

*cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/594779145034189284/F0CA63B13D9A53BEF14A14C11F906E1427E08332/


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh no...Oh no....I feeded. 
But feeded in late game when game was ours.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2014)

Untill late mid game,We din't think we could win  thanks to the GIRLS  we won


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Oh no...Oh no....I feeded.
> But feeded in late game when game was ours.



We all fed early game.

- - - Updated - - -



theserpent said:


> Untill late mid game,We din't think we could win  thanks to the GIRLS  we won



I never thought we could win since early game when we were repeatedly getting ganked top.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2014)

In one push when Weaver and BS died, the girls were all over the enemy base. LOL that was game changing moment, I was just spamming Crystal Nova and Frostbite combined with DP's Exorcism.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought you might lose the game when Lina DCed and they were detroying your tier 3 towers. Necro no Meka was one of the reason too that they lost it, apart from your team constant pushing of lanes


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I thought you might lose the game when Lina DCed and they were detroying your tier 3 towers. Necro no Meka was one of the reason too that they lost it, apart from your team constant pushing of lanes



I took control of Lina as I was dead. Easy peasy.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 13, 2014)

cm and lina are sisters????


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> cm and lina are sisters????



You didn't know?


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 13, 2014)

Is there anyway to counter void's ulti?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> cm and lina are sisters????



Yea
And AM and Terrorblade too
(though Dota 2 lore doesnt mentioned it)


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You didn't know?



Oh that explains something  

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Yea
> And AM and Terrorblade too
> (though Dota 2 lore doesnt mentioned it)



AM AND TERROR are sisters wtf?
Terror is my BS dad


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2014)

theserpent said:


> AM AND TERROR are sisters wtf?
> Terror is my BS dad


Yea they both are sisters and later did a sex change


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yea they both are sisters and later did a sex change



 :O : O What


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 13, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Is there anyway to counter void's ulti?



When against void, dont give him an easy ulti
Doom is a counter to Void
In this game ,i never locked in void ulti because i kill him first in team fight or i hide just to void use his ulti and then i use stun to mess their combos
Earthshaker vs Void


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 13, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Oh that explains something



lol explains what?


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yea they both are sisters and later did a sex change



ROFL hahahahha


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yea they both are sisters and later did a sex change


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yea
> And AM and Terrorblade too
> (though Dota 2 lore doesnt mentioned it)



AM and terrorblade are not brothers, in _*warcraft*_ (the orginal game/source of all the lore,dota 2 universe etc) AM is furion's, *i.e nature prophets brother*. 

NP and AM both love *Mirana* who chooses NP over AM (that B*@#h),and Am starts doing black magic hence NP banishes AM and leaves him to rot in jail for eternity (with* sladar* as the chief gaurd  ).

But then AM manages to escape with the help of sladar and consumes the *skull of gul`dang* (head of a corrupt war chief) and hence he transforms into terrorblade. (whose ulti in warcraft is the 'metamorphosis' skill of dota 2(

Conclusion: AM and Terrorblade are the same hero according to the orginal lore and NP is his brother (who is also the lord of elves)

Source : Finished Warcraft Roc and Warcraft Frozen Throne THRICE!


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 13, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> AM and terrorblade are not brothers, in _*warcraft*_ (the orginal game/source of all the lore,dota 2 universe etc) AM is furion's, *i.e nature prophets brother*.
> 
> NP and AM both love *Mirana* who chooses NP over AM (that B*@#h),and Am starts doing black magic hence NP banishes AM and leaves him to rot in jail for eternity (with* sladar* as the chief gaurd  ).
> 
> ...



WOW ty for info buddy ddint really knew this


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> AM and terrorblade are not brothers, in _*warcraft*_ (the orginal game/source of all the lore,dota 2 universe etc) AM is furion's, *i.e nature prophets brother*.
> 
> NP and AM both love *Mirana* who chooses NP over AM (that B*@#h),and Am starts doing black magic hence NP banishes AM and leaves him to rot in jail for eternity (with* sladar* as the chief gaurd  ).
> 
> ...



Seriously. Mirana chooses that big ugly NP over awesome AM. I am so not in love with Mirana now. I am good with Lina, CM, Drow and WR.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Seriously. Mirana chooses that big ugly NP over awesome AM. I am so not in love with Mirana now. I am good with Lina, CM, Drow and WR.



Rofl...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

OK so I just found out that NP is father of AM and Terrorbalde in reddit.
Please confirm if its right or not
Hero Fun Facts


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK so I just found out that NP is father of AM and Terrorbalde in reddit.
> Please confirm if its right or not
> Hero Fun Facts



Actually that I what I have read too...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> AM and terrorblade are not brothers, in _*warcraft*_ (the orginal game/source of all the lore,dota 2 universe etc) AM is furion's, *i.e nature prophets brother*.
> 
> NP and AM both love *Mirana* who chooses NP over AM (that B*@#h),and Am starts doing black magic hence NP banishes AM and leaves him to rot in jail for eternity (with* sladar* as the chief gaurd  ).
> 
> ...


Wow !!!
Thanks for this info man. Seriously.. that biatch Mirana.... I bet she preferred NP coz of Hand of Midas (for luxurious future)

Oh wait, she'll use her ulti for that stuff.. even though its only some seconds

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> OK so I just found out that NP is father of AM and Terrorbalde in reddit.
> Please confirm if its right or not
> Hero Fun Facts



I didnt know about NP being their father, I read it on playdota that AM and TB were brothers


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 14, 2014)

You can now officially pre-load 'Free To Play' on Steam : DotA2


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2014)

How much was it? 4.8Gb ?


----------



## hdknitro (Mar 14, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> AM and terrorblade are not brothers, in _*warcraft*_ (the orginal game/source of all the lore,dota 2 universe etc) AM is furion's, *i.e nature prophets brother*.
> 
> NP and AM both love *Mirana* who chooses NP over AM (that B*@#h),and Am starts doing black magic hence NP banishes AM and leaves him to rot in jail for eternity (with* sladar* as the chief gaurd  ).
> 
> ...



Dota 2 can just be renamed "family Feud" with a storyline of love, backstab (all pun intended), betrayal, jealousy, power and corruption.

BTW: I have few games(gifts) for trade. Please help me trade them as I am unable to do that myself
the games are:
1.) Trine
2.) Trine 2
3.) Hot line Miami
4.) Commandos FULL game pack (5 game pack)

thanks guys


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK so I just found out that NP is father of AM and Terrorbalde in reddit.
> Please confirm if its right or not
> Hero Fun Facts



A little complex to explain but let me try and clear this up- 

What i wrote earlier was the story from *warcraft*, what you read on readdit was from the *orginal dota* which as you already know is a map for warcraft and all its heroes are based on the warcraft albeit with a little deviations because in orginal dota there were not many character skins on which heroes could be based so Eul ,the developer of dota( Fun Fact:the euls scepter of divinity is named after him) who introduced terrorblade,  had to make do with the available character skins so what he did was he took the skin of  *Illadin Stromage (the real name of AM and TB)* and developed AM from it whereas he developed terrorblade from the skin that Illadin gets after he consumes the skull of guldan.

Now the problem was that since he developed two heroes from one character he had to develop a new story for them,hence he created the brother part and NP being their father part.

In dota 2 ice frog is able to create new hero skins and everything but he cannot use the story from warcraft due to legal issues.
So he has to create new stories which are obviously different from the original. So you can see huge deviations from warcraft and even from original dota for eg : *legion commander* is a brute horse riding male in dota whereas in dota 2_ he is female_  (that felt wierd to type  ) 

But you will notice that now TB and AM lore has no mention of them being brothers (havent played dota 2 for months correct me if i am wrong) I guess icefrog has too much respect for the original story and so do a lot of other people who have played warcraft,the story of  Illadin Stromage (the real name of AM and TB) is one of the best in game stories ever! *There is also a critically acclaimed movie about illadin ,if i find the link i will definitely put it here.*

Conclusion- I would like to mention here that dota lore officially sucks it cannot even begin to be as epic and vast as the lore of warcraft but then again we dont play dota 2 for the lore do we?

On what source have i based this? well search the net there are over 100 books written on the warcraft world,there are lore discussions,history books everything specifically for warcraft lore.

I actually feel sad for gamers who havent played warcraft and wont do it now because of its out-dated graphics but if you ever decide to play it then let me tell you that you wont forget that game for years.

Another Fun fact (a bit of a teaser )- In warcraft invokers ulti is summoning phoenix.Will tell more about this later  

Source for the Am and Tb part- *www.wowwiki.com/Illidan_Stormrage

Watch this video it amazes me every time i watch it-*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKalSAPCynw
It shows terrorblade escaping from the underwater prison and calling sladar(s) for aid.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2014)

wow man!!!
Please share some more stories like this. Its so engrossing to read.

- - - Updated - - -

Just watched the video. One question: Why are there more than one Slardar? Is it just like Naga Siren who also used to be a simple "unit" instead of being a "hero" like unit?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 14, 2014)

tdf india league for dota today at 9 pm sharp be there winning team will get rares from loosing.........


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 14, 2014)

On a Friday night? Oh come on !


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2014)

^^ 

- - - Updated - - -

Btw I still cant find that free2play movie in my library but in store page it says I already own it


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

@ Nightfury

Thanks for all that info. Do share some more stories also, please tell me about WR, Lina and CM. I am kinda interested in them.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 14, 2014)

Won a losing match again.

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/598157121394122676/B571365F068C78EA91B8FBF43BB3FF32D67C1E15/


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Btw I still cant find that free2play movie in my library but in store page it says I already own it



Do This

*i.imgur.com/NfBAH3F.png

then Click on it u ll see a new widnow like this

*i.imgur.com/jsDLkEg.png

Click on the button After that it ll being downloading

*i.imgur.com/bFhoBCm.png

U can pause that downloading


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks a bunch


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 14, 2014)

lobby time.............


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> @ Nightfury
> 
> Thanks for all that info. Do share some more stories also, please tell me about WR, Lina and CM. I am kinda interested in them.


did you know CM  is TB and AM mom?(NP wife)

also axe raped DR and Juggernaut was born


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> did you know CM  is TB and AM mom?(NP wife)
> 
> also axe raped DR and Juggernaut was born



Don't kid me kid.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 14, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> I actually feel sad for gamers who havent played warcraft and wont do it now because of its out-dated graphics but if you ever decide to play it then let me tell you that you wont forget that game for years.


This
Warcraft has the best lore in any of the games I've played. Highly recommended if you dont really care about graphics.
And please don't compare dota lore with warcraft. Dota has high deviations from the warcraft lore.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Don't kid me kid.


 i am not kidding


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> i am not kidding



Gimme source then.


----------



## divyam (Mar 15, 2014)

So I am home and cant play dota.
Just thought I'd get more active here.
Btw any Dota 2 Festival in sight?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2014)

divyam said:


> So I am home and cant play dota.
> Just thought I'd get more active here.
> Btw any Dota 2 Festival in sight?


No festival as of now since Valve must be busy preparing for upcoming TI4
We might have a summer festival, just a guess though.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2014)

Sigma vs Fnatic XMG Captains Draft
[youtube]S_DbRXJ1MQs[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2014)

Dammit I lost a won match again because of the dumb carries. Shadow Shaman is so dependent on Carries. 

Anyways that aside, we played Lobby match again and Bone Fletcher simply rocked. He won the game for us.  
That Damn ES farmed on me but nevertheless Clickz avenged me. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7225/13180838044_92dc2273f0_b.jpg


----------



## Ramu56 (Mar 16, 2014)

Will Skadi stack the those arrows on Clinkz Bone?


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 16, 2014)

Afaik, no it wont.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 16, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Afaik, no it wont.



it is when auto cast and dont stack when manually casted
and valve suggested skadi in Clinkz build too


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 16, 2014)

Well that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 16, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Well that doesn't make any sense.



that jakiro has Two heads (freeze and fire) and it blasts two at the same time and it makes sense 
why the Searing arrows didnt?


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 16, 2014)

You made a mistake there, jakiro actually do the icy thing first then do the firey thing after a 0.3 second interval and even irl you have animals with two heads.
What doesn't make sense is the fact is that a spell behaves differently based on whether it is on auto or not, there maybe other spells like it, but hey that's just my point of view,


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 16, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> You made a mistake there, jakiro actually do the icy thing first then do the firey thing after a 0.3 second interval and even irl you have animals with two heads.
> What doesn't make sense is the fact is that a spell behaves differently based on whether it is on auto or not, there maybe other spells like it, but hey that's just my point of view,



yeah at first i denied that Searing arrows dont stack with Skadi but after googling i found that they did
its just imbalanced like Ember Spirit ...


----------



## sygeek (Mar 16, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> yeah at first i denied that Searing arrows dont stack with Skadi but after googling i found that they did
> its just imbalanced like Ember Spirit ...


I don't think ember spirit is imbalanced. You could see that despite all the farm, I couldn't carry late game as Ember Spirit (I didn't even do the carry build, i.e. battlefury stacking since we had Luna). ES is way too squishy and reliant on spells, and you made me useless with orchid silence.

Also, remind me to never play against your clinkz.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 16, 2014)

ES seems op when you see someone like dendi playing it.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 16, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> ES seems op when you see someone like dendi playing it.


lol, yeah. Same goes for pudge, puck, and TA


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 16, 2014)

sygeek said:


> I don't think ember spirit is imbalanced. You could see that despite all the farm, I couldn't carry late game as Ember Spirit (I didn't even do the carry build, i.e. battlefury stacking since we had Luna). ES is way too squishy and reliant on spells, and you made me useless with orchid silence.
> 
> Also, remind me to never play against your clinkz.



I just afraid of your farm and i managed to kill others asap in team fight resisting them from getting gold and exp..
With Little more farm You can do that Rampage


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 16, 2014)

Can anyone send me the F2P movie burned in dvd?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 16, 2014)

you guys played two lobby games today?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 16, 2014)

Guys. Somedays back, I planned for a Tournament among TDF members. I made a spreadsheet, those who are interested, plz submit your entry in this xls. Will decide after recieving enough entries.

*docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ase5vzNU0AKTdG5RYTUxSktCYXpULTIwcWRZSDcxNWc&usp=sharing

[GS]0Ase5vzNU0AKTdG5RYTUxSktCYXpULTIwcWRZSDcxNWc[/GS]


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2014)

Halberd is better than Butterfly on Weaver in my opinion because
--slow chance
--disarm 
--some much required HP

Figured this out in yesterday's match in which we were against Wraith King, Huskar, Medusa, Lifestealer and Sand King


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2014)

In other news, Sigma forces match restart because FATA mis-skilled Presence Of The Dark Lord on SF. Rox-Kis were roshing at level 1 at this time.

Chat log :
*i.imgur.com/wVrnK1k.png

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/469804623089680325/5029A3E16D933E3FDC262FA0C5A958D9A7216E02/

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Halberd is better than Butterfly on Weaver in my opinion because
> --slow chance
> --disarm
> --some much required HP
> ...



I can see possibilities with Legion Commander. Get close with Shadow Blade, Disarm and Duel. Since the disarm lasts 4/3 seconds (ranged and melee resp) they cannot attack back for most of the duel. For the remaining 0.5/1.5 seconds, evasion/maim will keep yourself from getting hurt. Will only work if enemy heroes don't have backup.

Units in duel cannot be disarmed or forcestaffed away.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 18, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Halberd is better than Butterfly on Weaver in my opinion because
> --slow chance
> --disarm
> --some much required HP
> ...


I think Halberd is situational. Like you said in the match, it's good against right clickers. Otherwise, Butterfly makes you even more of annoying bug with the agility stats, more EHP and making your right clicks even stronger.

If you're going 1v1 with an enemy carry in a close match, Halberd is the definite choice. But if you're ahead in farm and kinda snowballing, Butterfly is better.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2014)

Yea.. pretty much situational. Agreed.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 18, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Guys. Somedays back, I planned for a Tournament among TDF members. I made a spreadsheet, those who are interested, plz submit your entry in this xls. Will decide after recieving enough entries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of tournament? ( normal 5 vs 5 or 1vs1 ?), and expected dates?

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Gimme source then.


Here:


Niilesh said:


> Check this out :
> *i.imgur.com/uj6UHv9.jpg


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 18, 2014)

So AM and TB are twins? I don't see the resemblance.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> Here:



Darn it....so many Lores, contradicting one another. Gimme best Lore for WR, CM, Lina.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 18, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> what kind of tournament? ( normal 5 vs 5 or 1vs1 ?), and expected dates?



Normal 5v5. We will decide later how to form team, schedule. It is just in planning stage. If we get enough player, then we will decide schedule. It not going to happen before 1-2 months.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 18, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Normal 5v5. We will decide later how to form team, schedule. It is just in planning stage. If we get enough player, then we will decide schedule. It not going to happen before 1-2 months.


ok 
added my name


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 18, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Normal 5v5. We will decide later how to form team, schedule. It is just in planning stage. If we get enough player, then we will decide schedule. It not going to happen before 1-2 months.



How about we test 1v1 among regular players here? it should be fun...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> How about we test 1v1 among regular players here? it should be fun...



I play support and you play Carry. How would I win ??


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 18, 2014)

Pick a carry instead of support ?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 18, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I play support and you play Carry. How would I win ??


1v1 both players pick the same hero and go mid and see which one wins. One getting two kills first or twotowers wins.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 18, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> How about we test 1v1 among regular players here? it should be fun...


come 1v1 m8 i will rekt u


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 18, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I play support and you play Carry. How would I win ??



there are some rules for 1v1 like same hero, only mid, fb or first two towers=win....watch the 1v1 mini tourney that happened during TI3...really awesome games 



sygeek said:


> come 1v1 m8 i will rekt u



sure anytime


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 for 1vs 1 same hero mid lane just like TI3

Winners : The one who scores 2 kills or take 2 towers


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> +1 for 1vs 1 same hero mid lane just like TI3
> 
> Winners : The one who scores 2 kills or take 2 towers



You are the "iceiceice" of TDF 

You will definitely win it :beer:


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> You are the "iceiceice" of TDF
> 
> You will definitely win it :beer:


Thanks for best wishes 
But there are Mushi / Dendi / S4 / Ferrari_430 / Fata / Singsing / etc here... namely Ramu , FusionX/Sygeek (he really plays mid well when not lagging) , Ghouse and Trickhunter(even though he do it with offlaners), Ganesh and Arijit


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Thanks for best wishes
> But there are Mushi / Dendi / S4 / Ferrari_430 / Fata / Singsing / etc here... namely Ramu , FusionX/Sygeek (he really plays mid well when not lagging) , Ghouse and Trickhunter(even though he do it with offlaners), Ganesh and Arijit



lets play one 1v1 today after 9? 

can someone look up the exact rules for 1v1 and post a link here...


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 19, 2014)

So more interest in 1v1? Ok so make it 1v1 first, then we can think about 5v5. 

We can arrange it anytime soon. Any suggestion on the scheduling? It will be on weekend only

I got some rules about the 1v1 mid here,

DOTA 2 1v1 Mid Only Tournament - PC Gaming - Linus Tech Tips


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> lets play one 1v1 today after 9?
> 
> can someone look up the exact rules for 1v1 and post a link here...


Hey dont start 1 vs 1 against me. I dont wanna lose my first match .

- - - Updated - - -

Whats new in latest patch


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 19, 2014)

Dota 2 Tricks - Die without losing any gold : DotA2


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 19, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> Dota 2 Tricks - Die without losing any gold : DotA2



pub twist, the ganker dies and you got saved with 20 tps.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> pub twist, the ganker dies and you got saved with 20 tps.


there is still 10 sec window


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Whats new in latest patch


Dota 2 Update - MAIN CLIENT - March 18, 2014 : DotA2


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Dota 2 Update - MAIN CLIENT - March 18, 2014 : DotA2



Much cleaner.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 19, 2014)

at what time can we watch the Free To Play movie?
 [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] get ready for a 1v1 game...I will PM you today after 9


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 19, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> at what time can we watch the Free To Play movie?
> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] get ready for a 1v1 game...I will PM you today after 9


Countdown to 19 Mar 2014 09:00 in Los Angeles


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 19, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> Countdown to 19 Mar 2014 09:00 in Los Angeles



Good, twitch is streaming this, I dont have to download


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> at what time can we watch the Free To Play movie?
> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] get ready for a 1v1 game...I will PM you today after 9



Oh darn....


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone knows anything about coming middle east server. IIRC it was coming by late march


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 19, 2014)

I cant watch it  (I have a exam tomorrow)

Free to Play: The Movie (US) - YouTube
[YOUTUBE]UjZYMI1zB9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Anyone knows anything about coming middle east server. IIRC it was coming by late march



Still in testing phase

- - - Updated - - -

Couldnt watch the movie yesterday coz of surprise 900 mb update.

How many of you watched it? Your review in short please without spoiling anything


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 20, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Still in testing phase
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



You tube. You can download 720pHD in 900 mb

It is mainly on TI1, based on lifestory of Dendi,hyhy and fear.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2014)

Wasted 5.1gb ... Im thinking it too.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 20, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Guys. Somedays back, I planned for a Tournament among TDF members. I made a spreadsheet, those who are interested, plz submit your entry in this xls. Will decide after recieving enough entries.
> 
> *docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ase5vzNU0AKTdG5RYTUxSktCYXpULTIwcWRZSDcxNWc&usp=sharing
> 
> [GS]0Ase5vzNU0AKTdG5RYTUxSktCYXpULTIwcWRZSDcxNWc[/GS]



1. Expected date of tournament
2. Format 1v1 3v3 5v5
3. Prize


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2014)

For prize we need someone to sponsor Mythical items.

 [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] I think you don't play Dota 2 anymore so.....<wink> <wink>


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 20, 2014)

Sarath said:


> 1. Expected date of tournament
> 2. Format 1v1 3v3 5v5
> 3. Prize



1. Not fixed, will be on weekends only. If anyone have uncertainity, like upcoming exams or something, let me know. will decide accordingly.
2. Now 1v1, later we will decide if we can make 5v5.
3. What about a rare as entry fee, and all the fee will go top prize pool?


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 20, 2014)

Saw the movie, gotta admire those players who came to play. Even as kids we get scolded for playing computer games, just imagine the pressure they faced, i mean the hyhy guy skipped exams to play it, they had to win to prove them to their families. Or else its the end of the road for them.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 20, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> 1. Not fixed, will be on weekends only. If anyone have uncertainity, like upcoming exams or something, let me know. will decide accordingly.
> 2. Now 1v1, later we will decide if we can make 5v5.
> 3. What about a rare as entry fee, and all the fee will go top prize pool?



Let class 12th boards end,then we will organise a huge tournament (5v5).
Start making teams people Thinkdigit dota tourney soon.

--------
Board ending 1st april after that sleep all day dota all night!! \m/ 
-------

Dont have time cant elaborate right now but that post about cm being Nps wife and  AM and Tb`s wife gave me typhoid.
Puking worms here.
Dont believe every picture you see on the internet.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2014)

*One way to forgot about pain is to do something you will be in completely... so...*


Spoiler



fountain hooks


--- *DENDI*

- - - Updated - - -



NiGHtfUrY said:


> Let class 12th boards end,then we will organise a huge tournament (5v5).
> Start making teams people Thinkdigit dota tourney soon.
> 
> --------
> ...



Your Steam ID?


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 20, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> 1. Not fixed, will be on weekends only.* If anyone have uncertainity, like upcoming exams or something, let me know. will decide accordingly.*
> 2. Now 1v1, later we will decide if we can make 5v5.
> 3. What about a rare as entry fee, and all the fee will go top prize pool?


I have my last board exam on 24th then i have jee mains on 6th April then have another exam on 12th march then one more sometime after it. so only counting weekend i am not available on 22, 23 march and 5 April 



NiGHtfUrY said:


> Let class 12th boards end,then we will organise a huge tournament (5v5).
> Start making teams people Thinkdigit dota tourney soon.
> 
> --------
> ...


My boards end on 24th march


----------



## sygeek (Mar 20, 2014)

For that tournament list, count me in but I won't add my name with steam ID for some odd reason.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2014)

sygeek said:


> For that tournament list, count me in but I won't add my name with steam ID for some odd reason.


Share the reason. Lets see how odd can it be 

Im suspecting that you dont wanna get bugged wth trades invites


----------



## Sarath (Mar 20, 2014)

Owing to the number of players  we have for participation and the kind of game dota is I think it would be best to go for 3v3 matches
We will have a decent number of teams then 

And if I am free then maybe I will be able to join in too

Also since this is a small event, I don't think prizes are necessary. The bragging rights are enough I guess. We can just update the OP with the winners list. If we start having more tournaments then we might even have a leader-board of winners.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 20, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Owing to the number of players  we have for participation and the kind of game dota is I think it would be best to go for 3v3 matches
> We will have a decent number of teams then
> 
> And if I am free then maybe I will be able to join in too
> ...



First let it give a try with 1v1. If it become success, we can plan for 5v5/3v3. Problem I am expecting is unavailability of players and disconnection in team matches. In 1v1, it can be handled by giving win.

You playing dota now? Tell me your free time , and join the tournament 

- - - Updated - - -



Niilesh said:


> I have my last board exam on 24th then i have jee mains on 6th April then have another exam on 12th march then one more sometime after it. so only counting weekend i am not available on 22, 23 march and 5 April
> My boards end on 24th march


Ok, will happen in April. what about April 1st week?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 20, 2014)

Well my end sems start on april 1st end on April 22nd.
So after that please?


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 20, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Ok, will happen in April. what about April 1st week?


I will be available on 6th. before that i can only come in timings between 4PM-9PM for around 2 hours (excluding 5th)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 20, 2014)

add me also .........


----------



## nims11 (Mar 21, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Well my end sems start on april 1st end on April 22nd.
> So after that please?



My ends sems start on April 21st :3


----------



## sygeek (Mar 21, 2014)

Tell you what guys, anyone who has to participate in these tournaments (1v1, 3v3, 5v5) has to give a proper item as an entry fee for each of these tournaments. The person who wins gets all these items. 

Maybe for 1v1 it should be mythical items, 3v3 rare items and 5v5 can accept anything from uncommon to rare.

How does it sound?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Tell you what guys, anyone who has to participate in these tournaments (1v1, 3v3, 5v5) has to give a proper item as an entry fee for each of these tournaments. The person who wins gets all these items.
> 
> Maybe for 1v1 it should be mythical items, 3v3 rare items and 5v5 can accept anything from uncommon to rare.
> 
> How does it sound?


No way
I dont wanna lose my myths or rares


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 21, 2014)

Someone posted about an online tournament here.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/18...ournament-digital-wars-online-season-2-a.html


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 21, 2014)

Dota 2 Update - MAIN CLIENT - March 20, 2014 : DotA2
More Cosmetics basically


----------



## sygeek (Mar 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> No way
> I dont wanna lose my myths or rares


Just one myth/rare won't be too bad


----------



## nims11 (Mar 21, 2014)

Therefore, Piyush is the official sponsor of TDF league. He will distribute items to the winners and runner ups.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Therefore, Piyush is the official sponsor of TDF league. He will distribute items to the winners and runner ups.



No way. By the amount of stuff one posses, Arijit should be the sponsor


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 23, 2014)

Dendi Answers Questions after Free to Play The Movie Dota 2 
Must watch


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 23, 2014)

Are there bots in dota which gives free wins ? just look at this match.

DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 575234441


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Mar 23, 2014)

LoL, never knew it was free to play. That's just awesome. Another awesome title being TF2, which is free to play


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> LoL, never knew it was free to play. That's just awesome. Another awesome title being TF2, which is free to play



Which cave were you living in ?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 23, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> LoL, never knew it was free to play. That's just awesome. Another awesome title being TF2, which is free to play



Dota 2 >LoL
..


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Are there bots in dota which gives free wins ? just look at this match.
> 
> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 575234441


hey, invite me next time


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Mar 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Which cave were you living in ?


Man made. My friend gifted me Dota2 key before it actually came out on Steam and since then, I never checked back to see if it was free



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Dota 2 >LoL
> ..



 Hell no, what were you even thinking when you read LoL


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 23, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Are there bots in dota which gives free wins ? just look at this match.
> 
> DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 575234441



Yes..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2014)

So no one is participating in that Dota tourney? The registration are open. WE have enough players here that we can at least make 2 teams from TDF.

Just wanna get an idea, who all are free in first 2 weeks of April?


----------



## sygeek (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm always available.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 24, 2014)

Lobbies on Saturday night were amazing. Specially that All-chat enabled one. 

Hope we play like this sometimes.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2014)

--Courtesy Gta0Gagan

- - - Updated - - -

Was watching Sheever stream. She has 4K+ mmr and has played like 3.5k games !!

Her support Dazzle was impressive. Was quick on fingers too.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 24, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/RxwtedW.png


----------



## nims11 (Mar 24, 2014)

^ Is it cannibalism for Treant to use Tango?


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 24, 2014)

he does apologize
 Treant Protector responses - Dota 2 Wiki


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Lobbies on Saturday night were amazing. Specially that All-chat enabled one.
> 
> Hope we play like this sometimes.



Yeah.....I was spectator and I was having loads of fun....LOL GiGz even left the game because of that idiocy.  
But well the hell with it, game was too fun nevertheless.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dota 2 -Tiny 
see this match and i need some tips and items to take medusa out in later game


----------



## sygeek (Mar 25, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Dota 2 -Tiny
> see this match and i need some tips and items to take medusa out in later game


You can never win the farm game with medusa. I played a game against tiny who had tonnes of ****ing farm (DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 574779334), and I couldn't 1v1 manfight him. But I could tank the teamfight enough that I could melt his other teammates while he focused all his right click on me and my teammates did the clean up. My advice, finish as fast as possible and ruin this guy's farm early game.

Another thing was that he completely focused all his right clicks on me instead of focusing on my teammates who he could've killed by himself. So try to catch his enemy team from behind during fights (blink dagger and clockwerk can help) and focus on them while your other teammates handle medusa. Still you need to finish the game ASAP, tiny has amazing pushing power especially with manta. Also, in the new patch, blink dagger is amazing on heroes with AOE stun (slardar, centaur, brewmaster) so make sure to rush it ASAP and start ganking.

Looking at the team lineup, they have more carries so of course they're going to outfarm you and in a 1 hour match it's obvious who's going to win.

Item wise, I think halberd was a good choice and one of your supports should have hex to counter medusa, but that still isn't enough.

Btw, tell that Bloodseeker to stop wasting his gold on a force staff.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 25, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Dota 2 -Tiny
> see this match and i need some tips and items to take medusa out in later game


Well medusa is supposed to outcarry tiny, she even had more net worth than you. You guys had a sheep stick and a HB so maybe a blink + disables and focusing her down fast would have helped but she had a linken so it would still be difficult
You should have tried ratting maybe as tiny destroys towers quite fast.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2014)

sygeek said:


> You can never win the farm game with medusa. I played a game against tiny who had tonnes of ****ing farm (DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 574779334), and I couldn't 1v1 manfight him. But I could tank the teamfight enough that I could melt his other teammates while he focused all his right click on me and my teammates did the clean up. My advice, finish as fast as possible and ruin this guy's farm early game.
> 
> Another thing was that he completely focused all his right clicks on me instead of focusing on my teammates who he could've killed by himself. So try to catch his enemy team from behind during fights (blink dagger and clockwerk can help) and focus on them while your other teammates handle medusa. Still you need to finish the game ASAP, tiny has amazing pushing power especially with manta. Also, in the new patch, blink dagger is amazing on heroes with AOE stun (slardar, centaur, brewmaster) so make sure to rush it ASAP and start ganking.
> 
> ...


Okay


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2014)

We lost mainly bcoz we failed to gank Medusa . We kept killing other carries i.e Mirana and Slark and so Medusa turned out to be bigger threat. I knew that we might have big problems once the game is not finished under 50 mins. But I thought that WR sheepstick and Tiny burst damage will be enough. But....it all cam falling down esp when ES just melted us during team fights.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> We lost mainly bcoz we failed to gank Medusa . We kept killing other carries i.e Mirana and Slark and so Medusa turned out to be bigger threat. I knew that we might have big problems once the game is not finished under 50 mins. But I thought that WR sheepstick and Tiny burst damage will be enough. But....it all cam falling down esp when ES just melted us during team fights.



How can I see the replay of this match?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> How can I see the replay of this match?


Open dota, check my 2nd last match,i.e. Clockwerk match. Open the game summary and then download from there.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 26, 2014)

Why does a sheep stick turn you into a pig? That's just wrong.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 26, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Why does a sheep stick turn you into a pig? That's just wrong.


lol
actually its not sheepstick in dota 2, it got changed from dota 1(like few other things )


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2014)

Whats the size of Free to Play Download ??
For me its showing 7537 MB which is around 7.5 GB. Why so large ??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Whats the size of Free to Play Download ??
> For me its showing 7537 MB which is around 7.5 GB. Why so large ??



It was 4.2 initially. Then it went up to 5.1
Its 1080p movie may be thats why.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> It was 4.2 initially. Then it went up to 5.1
> Its 1080p movie may be thats why.



So how come you downloaded 4.2 GB for the same content and I have to download 7.5 GB ??


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 26, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Whats the size of Free to Play Download ??
> For me its showing 7537 MB which is around 7.5 GB. Why so large ??



you can download encoded 1080p of 1.5GB or 720p of 500 mb from torrents


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> you can download encoded 1080p of 1.5GB or 720p of 500 mb from torrents



Are there Steam Cards for this movie ??
I mean if there are then I can trade them for other cards so download would be worth it if not them please give me the torrent link. PM me if you don't like to post it publicly here.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Are there Steam Cards for this movie ??
> I mean if there are then I can trade them for other cards so download would be worth it if not them please give me the torrent link. PM me if you don't like to post it publicly here.



Dunno about cards.
And you can get the movie on youtube.... 1080p


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Dunno about cards.
> And you can get the movie on youtube.... 1080p



Will see the size there then. If you can then please give me the size, I would have to unblock Youtube on this PC, tedious task.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 26, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Will see the size there then. If you can then please give me the size, I would have to unblock Youtube on this PC, tedious task.


Its 1.6 GB on Youtube(1080p)
Here is the 720p torrent - Free to Play (2014) 720p WEB-DL 500MB Ganool.mkv Torrent Download


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 26, 2014)

A few days ago someone asked if we can get Drow's precision aura twice at the same time. Yes we can via drow's illusions. They carry the aura too and if drow dies and her illusions are alive you will get the aura once. The illusions dont get the damage form precision aura but they carry the aura. So maybe building a manta maybe a good choice for drow.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 26, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yeah.....I was spectator and I was having loads of fun....LOL GiGz even left the game because of that idiocy.
> But well the hell with it, game was too fun nevertheless.


yup it really was fun.......... i told them so many time dnt let dr farm.............. but hell nobody listened........when i got my butterfly it was gg..........


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Why does a sheep stick turn you into a pig? That's just wrong.



In Dota 1 it turned you into a Chicken.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2014)

Any of you guys miss the old OP Razor from Dota 1?


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 26, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Any of you guys miss the old OP Razor from Dota 1?



ME! ME! 

Razor was the first hero I played in dota and since dota 1 was so hard to learn i played razor for almost 3 months.
So many memories :') 

I dont think he was op but that maybe because I was a noob back then and couldnt kill with even a super op hero.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> ME! ME!
> 
> Razor was the first hero I played in dota and since dota 1 was so hard to learn i played razor for almost 3 months.
> So many memories :')
> ...



I used to pwn with him, he had the highest attack speed and movespeed. His first skill was Frenzy, which boosted his attack speed even more, second skill was Chain Lightning, third was Unholy Aura and his Eye Of The Storm ult was passive.

- - - Updated - - -

The Vicious cycle of Dota 2 :


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> Its 1.6 GB on Youtube(1080p)
> Here is the 720p torrent - Free to Play (2014) 720p WEB-DL 500MB Ganool.mkv Torrent Download


Thanks a lot. 



gta0gagan said:


> yup it really was fun.......... i told them so many time dnt let dr farm.............. but hell nobody listened........when i got my butterfly it was gg..........



That you did.


----------



## hsr (Mar 27, 2014)

Does any of you guys know proper teams (of 5+ members) who are willing to play in a league type non-knockout competition?
I can only produce so much information that it might happen this year, after the Internationals (July/August). It will be a non ticketed event and there will be no LAN matches involved. Times are all IST and the organization of the competition will happen on a first person basis (we calling up and talking to people). Prize money is funded by the teams itself where the top 3 will be paid 50%, 35% and 15% of the total funds respectively. Funds may (not) include corporate (or individual) sponsorship.

Please note that the question is "Do you actually know a team/clan that  takes Dota 2 seriously enough to play in tourneys and put in some $$$ for it?"

p.s. don't bother with the clans list starting with OG, remember; I'm always a Google search ahead of you..


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 27, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Any of you guys miss the old OP Razor from Dota 1?



Razor is still OP. Has always been. <3


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 27, 2014)

Dota 2 World Leaderboards 

Have u guys seen this?


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 27, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Razor is still OP. Has always been. <3


He seems pretty balanced to me. But sure a fast lv 16 on razor is a little scary


----------



## Desmond (Mar 27, 2014)

I actually stopped playing Razor after he got that nerf because now I had to relearn how to play him. 

The same with Huskar. Huskar is still in my top 3 heroes list even though I haven't played him since his nerf.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 27, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I actually stopped playing Razor after he got that nerf because now I had to relearn how to play him.
> 
> The same with Huskar. Huskar is still in my top 3 heroes list even though I haven't played him since his nerf.


Huskar need a little buff IMO now he dies to almost everyone in manfight


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> Huskar need a little buff IMO now he dies to almost everyone in manfight



oh.... so thats why Ninno suck these days at huskar


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 27, 2014)

Nerf NOW!! &mdash; Top Is Missing


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2014)

What is nerf ??


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> What is nerf ??


Googling would have helped
Urban Dictionary: nerf

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> Nerf NOW!! — Top Is Missing


----------



## Desmond (Mar 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> What is nerf ??



Opposite of buff. When Ice Frog (blessed be his name) decides to make a hero weaker by reducing his/her stats and/or the potency of his/her skills.

Ex : Huskar no longer gains damage with health loss, but magical immunity instead.

Ex 2 : Lifestealer's Open Wounds range reduced.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2014)

Actually I though its kind of DOTA 2 term so asked.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Actually I though its kind of DOTA 2 term so asked.



No, its been around for a long time. Blizzard used to do this since Starcraft.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 27, 2014)

Na'Vi vs Alliance tomorrow at 11:00 PM, ping me if you want to watch.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Na'Vi vs Alliance tomorrow at 11:00 PM, ping me if you want to watch.



Me want me want.


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

Man I just played a game because I couldn't sleep. Feeders OP. At the end it was 1v5. They asked me why I don't quit too. I told them that I am a man and " This is SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!"


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Man I just played a game because I couldn't sleep. Feeders OP. At the end it was 1v5. They asked me why I don't quit too. I told them that I am a man and " This is SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!"



Did you win ??


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Did you win ??



no. -.-


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2014)

Yay!Won another lost match today xD

DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 582612685


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Na'Vi vs Alliance tomorrow at 11:00 PM, ping me if you want to watch.



Me too since its holiday


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

Bloodseeker is awesome imo. Reminds me of warwick from League of Legends.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Me too since its holiday



I have Holidays upto tuesday due to college day and telugu new year day  and cant watch the matches 
pls help me to bet on a team  Na'vi or Alliance?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> I have Holidays upto tuesday due to college day and telugu new year day  and cant watch the matches
> pls help me to bet on a team  Na'vi or Alliance?



I haveent bet since 2 months now.
And wont bet now too since dont have trash items left. But if I want to do it, my bet would be on Na'Vi


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2014)

Sry guys about the timing, that match have started now. come join. NAvi v Aliance.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 29, 2014)

Navi vs [A] matches are very good..
except *5th match* ,[A] risked the game and series by fighting roshan at 1st lvl


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Navi vs [A] matches are very good..
> except *5th match* ,[A] risked the game and series by fighting roshan at 1st lvl



Who won the last match ?? I got DC in last match and then DOTA 2 started updating so couldn't see the match.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 29, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Who won the last match ?? I got DC in last match and then DOTA 2 started updating so couldn't see the match.



Navi Won


----------



## seamon (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone else having issues connecting to DOTA yesterday? I got DCed many times.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Navi Won



Yeah that was kinda expected. Alliance got their ass handed to them coz of that 1 level Roshan .


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 30, 2014)

bottle sharing can be done without giving bottle to the hero's inventory by ctrl+click bottle and clicking on the allied hero
never knew it but will try it in upcoming matches


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> bottle sharing can be done without giving bottle to the hero's inventory by ctrl+click bottle and clicking on the allied hero
> never knew it but will try it in upcoming matches



I knew it  , from the past few matches i had be spaming give me one charge to you


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2014)

Whats the use of a Bottle ?? I see a lot in Tournament matches, why its so essential item ??


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, it allows you to stay in the lane longer and control runes. That seems important, there's probably more to it though.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 30, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> bottle sharing can be done without giving bottle to the hero's inventory by ctrl+click bottle and clicking on the allied hero
> never knew it but will try it in upcoming matches



I have been sharing charges everytime when one requires . Good feature in my opinion.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2014)

My luck is worst for DOTA 2. Played a match for half time, played nicely with WR. Power cut, disconnected, team won the match and now its showing that I lost that match in DOTA buff.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 30, 2014)

You are probably in lpq now.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> You are probably in lpq now.



Hmm.....lemme check.

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> You are probably in lpq now.



Sorry to disappoint you but no, I am not in LPQ.


----------



## Ramu56 (Mar 30, 2014)

If anyone is watching todayd D2CL match, invite me.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> My luck is worst for DOTA 2. Played a match for half time, played nicely with WR. Power cut, disconnected, team won the match and now its showing that I lost that match in DOTA buff.


Haha, story of my life. Every time I play ranked, my internet connection connection and power services conspire against me to give me the worst possible experience, and I end up back in LPQ. Lost two matches cause of this yesterday (won first one, disconnected at 3 min on second one).


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

LOL I have 16% abandon rate and yet I have never been in LPQ at all. Why is that ??


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 31, 2014)

^meh, i have lower abandon rate than you and i have been into lpq 3 times. Hate it when you have to play dull coop bots game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> ^meh, i have lower abandon rate than you and i have been into lpq 3 times. Hate it when you have to play dull coop bots game.



Haha...Lucky me then.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 31, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> If anyone is watching todayd D2CL match, invite me.



Is the final today? when? Yesterday I forgot about c9 vs empire match. Anyway, rock also have the ticket. u can ping him also.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 31, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Is the final today? when? Yesterday I forgot about c9 vs empire match. Anyway, rock also have the ticket. u can ping him also.



He pinged me...

We watched all the 4 matches 

C9 just destroyed Team Empire 
Will be a good final vs Navi...

Today is Alliance vs Team Empire for third place.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 31, 2014)

What time?


----------



## Sarath (Mar 31, 2014)

Have any of you created a team?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Have any of you created a team?



You came here after a long time.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 31, 2014)

^ Life is getting busy 

Been playing dota2 for a week though. All team games with my friends. Damn it is tough.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

Sarath said:


> ^ Life is getting busy
> 
> Been playing dota2 for a week though. All team games with my friends. Damn it is tough.



Your Steam ID ??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Have any of you created a team?



team incomplete. people arent responding 
You wanna come? we'll more than happy to have you in our team


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> team incomplete. people arent responding
> You wanna come? we'll more than happy to have you in our team



instead of creating teams why don't we focus on playing 5 player strats like instense warding/ganking/babysitting the carry etc.....trust me you will have more fun playing this way..


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 31, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> instead of creating teams why don't we focus on playing 5 player strats like instense warding/ganking/babysitting the carry etc.....trust me you will have more fun playing this way..



Team Matchers will include all the above techniques/methods and we just dont do that in normal matches
I will be happy and will do the Support/gank/babysit if given chance


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> instead of creating teams why don't we focus on playing 5 player strats like instense warding/ganking/babysitting the carry etc.....trust me you will have more fun playing this way..



I try it as much as possible these days when playing support or ganker. Having trouble recently coz of new controls.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I try it as much as possible these days when playing support or ganker. Having trouble recently coz of new controls.



New controls ?? What new controls ??


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 31, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Team Matchers will include all the above techniques/methods and we just dont do that in normal matches
> I will be happy and will do the Support/gank/babysit if given chance





Piyush said:


> I try it as much as possible these days when playing support or ganker. Having trouble recently coz of new controls.



we should plan it out instead of picking some support randomly....how about we try a trilane with lifestealer....i will play ls and take every last hit, you guys need to just deny, ward the lane and harass the enemy herroes...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> New controls ?? What new controls ??


Previously I had 123456 for items and QWERD for abilities and A for deny S for stop
Now it is: 1234R for abilities and QWEASD for items, X for stop and V for deny



ghouse12311 said:


> we should plan it out instead of picking some support randomly....how about we try a trilane with lifestealer....i will play ls and take every last hit, you guys need to just deny, ward the lane and harass the enemy herroes...


I am all ready. I recently did a trilane with me as Naga and 2 supports. Funny thing was my LHs were being taken away from supports against Luna. CM and Jakiro. I didnt say anything to supports since I knew it was a GG already on paper.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

If you were comfortable with previous then why did you change the controls ??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> If you were comfortable with previous then why did you change the controls ??



Its hard to reach num keys when you have more thn 3 active items. When playing hero like Lifestealer, Jakiro, Bounty, etc... its hard for me. I had 5-6 active items many times with Lifestealer and Jakiro


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Its hard to reach num keys when you have more thn 3 active items. When playing hero like Lifestealer, Jakiro, Bounty, etc... its hard for me. I had 5-6 active items many times with Lifestealer and Jakiro



Yeah that is true. First I used to use WSAD for map navigation but now I use mouse for that and use QWER for skills and ZXCVBN for items. A for deny and s for stop, working for me although I always forget to use active items in heat of battle. Like When I am going to die I forget to use Magic wand, also due to DAO and other RPG I am used to Mouse controls so pressing KB buttons for Skills is new for me.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Your Steam ID ??



Maddoc_71



Piyush said:


> team incomplete. people arent responding
> You wanna come? we'll more than happy to have you in our team



I have a team already. In fact we have 6 members in our team. We keep rotating since one is not that active.
Been playing only team matches for a week. It's fun but more difficult than playing normal pub games.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2014)

TI 4 : July 18-21 confirmed


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> TI 4 : July 18-21 confirmed



and exams would be finished at that time for me 
chances are that i will be on holidays


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> TI 4 : July 18-21 confirmed



Techies might release before that


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Techies might release before that



Dont go for obvious April fool pics


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Dont go for obvious April fool pics



I'm not fooling anyone,but techies is no doubt the most awaited hero...And I did read somewhere that techies might be released before t4


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2014)

Sick gamer Arteezy is 

Arteezy Skype Logs with EG Owner Leaked | Esports Express


----------



## sygeek (Apr 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Sick gamer Arteezy is
> 
> Arteezy Skype Logs with EG Owner Leaked | Esports Express


That's a parody site.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2014)

sygeek said:


> That's a parody site.



esportsexpress or reddit?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> esportsexpress or reddit?



lets play trilane today after 9? i was thinking of ls, jakiro and some melee support like tidehunter..


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 1, 2014)

My steam id is 
nightfury1234


Add me!! 
Boards over ! Sleep all day dota all night! 

P.s playng after 9 months go easy on me !


----------



## sygeek (Apr 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> esportsexpress or reddit?


esportsexpress

Btw, weren't we going to have a TDF tournament? What happened to it?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> lets play trilane today after 9? i was thinking of ls, jakiro and some melee support like tidehunter..


Ok after 9 it is then


NiGHtfUrY said:


> My steam id is
> nightfury1234
> 
> 
> ...


Cant find you
Link it here


sygeek said:


> esportsexpress
> 
> Btw, weren't we going to have a TDF tournament? What happened to it?



Dunno... may be there will be one after all of us are free (some of TDF guys are having exams)


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 2, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Ok after 9 it is then
> 
> Cant find you
> Link it here
> ...



*steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198067445256/home

Anyone up for playing?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> *steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198067445256/home
> 
> Anyone up for playing?



Dude the link you gave open up my own profile.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 2, 2014)

Been trying so hard to get a win percent of 51%   It's taking ages

Need two more game wins though and I can retire in peace


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Been trying so hard to get a win percent of 51%   It's taking ages
> 
> Need two more game wins though and I can retire in peace



Why 51% ??


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Dude the link you gave open up my own profile.



Sorry steam noob here! 
Anyways someone with the id "Usui_takumi" sent me a request,he was a member of thinkdigit playdates and i found you there and sent you a request,share me id with other members here if you can. 
Thanks.

Steam id: nightfury1234
--------------
Played earthspirit and emberspirit last night.ES is super hard ! :O 
Ember is okay,need some practice!


----------



## Sarath (Apr 2, 2014)

Finally achieved! After a long nights work. 

Ranked matches are so good. The levels are more evenly matched than regular games. 

DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Redrage

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Why 51% ??



It's quite difficult to achieve that so kept it as a milestone. I wanted to go upto 52% but that seems impossible for me. Even 51% is difficult to maintain.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Sorry steam noob here!
> Anyways someone with the id "Usui_takumi" sent me a request,he was a member of thinkdigit playdates and i found you there and sent you a request,share me id with other members here if you can.
> Thanks.



That Usui guy is rock2702 here. 
Here is your ID
NightFury


Sarath said:


> Finally achieved! After a long nights work.
> 
> Ranked matches are so good. The levels are more evenly matched than regular games.
> 
> ...



OK got it. I haven't played much but mine is I guess 58 or 59 as of now. I know it will decrease real fast because it was 63 at first then started decreasing and now at 58%.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Finally achieved! After a long nights work.
> 
> Ranked matches are so good. The levels are more evenly matched than regular games.
> 
> ...


I'm lingering between 50.50% - 51% since 2 months now. Its like a routine now. I get 15 matches win lead and then I lose 7-8 matches.

And I dont get that much evenly matched players in RMM. OR may be coz I tried my last RMM match 2 month ago, I dont know the recent change, if any.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2014)

Won a Lost match today...felt so good.

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2910/13575773955_fa94a6c79e_b.jpg


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 3, 2014)

can we try team match search if we have 5 man party at that time?


----------



## sygeek (Apr 3, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> can we try team match search if we have 5 man party at that time?


you need to create a team for that.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello am 48 year man from somalia. Sorry for my bed england. I selled my wife for internet connection for play "2 dota" and i want to become the goodest player like DONDI I play with 400 ping on brazil server and i am pley normal and i am challenger 2. pls no copy pasterino, this is mi story.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 3, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Hello am 48 year man from somalia. Sorry for my bed england. I selled my wife for internet connection for play "2 dota" and i want to become the goodest player like DONDI I play with 400 ping on brazil server and i am pley normal and i am challenger 2. pls no copy pasterino, this is mi story.



Add me xXxcowspussydestroyerxXx


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Hello am 48 year man from somalia. Sorry for my bed england. I selled my wife for internet connection for play "2 dota" and i want to become the goodest player like DONDI I play with 400 ping on brazil server and i am pley normal and i am challenger 2. pls no copy pasterino, this is mi story.



Do you even play dota or visit Reddit /Twitch streams just like that?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 4, 2014)

Played Lanaya after a looooong time tomorrow. She was already so overpowered and NOW blink doesn't even cost mana. Damn she's too OP.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 4, 2014)

But she is easily countered by batrider or darkseer (almost any hero with dot).


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Apr 4, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> But she is easily countered by batrider or darkseer (almost any hero with dot).


One of the most deadliest middler....can two shot supports by the end


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 4, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Played Lanaya after a looooong time tomorrow. She was already so overpowered and NOW blink doesn't even cost mana. Damn she's too OP.


i dont play her but i think reflection or refraction or whatever it is called mana cost was increased so it should be a little hard to lane now.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Do you even play dota or visit Reddit /Twitch streams just like that?


just to watch people play, i dont understand much, but its fun


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2014)

OK how do you know, which Hero is countered by which hero ?? Its really confusing for me, some tips about that would be helpful.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK how do you know, which Hero is countered by which hero ?? Its really confusing for me, some tips about that would be helpful.



The most simple way would be-
1)spell casters are countered by silencers.
2)Squishy heroes are countered by nukes.For eg sniper vs lion mid,lion wins most of the times.
3)High Dps heroes are countered mianly by stun and nukes.For eg an alchemist in ulti mode can be devastating,just stun him and watch the king fall. 

There is no hard and fast rule when it comes to counters,you only learn after loads of practice. 

You can also use sites like these - 
Dota Edge
Autopick | Truepicker.com


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK how do you know, which Hero is countered by which hero ?? Its really confusing for me, some tips about that would be helpful.



As nightfury said, you  will learn all of this as you play .
Some heroes are perfect counters to particular heroes and some are good counter whhen given certain items


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> As nightfury said, you  will learn all of this as you play .
> Some heroes are perfect counters to particular heroes and some are good counter whhen given certain items



Man I am having a real hard time using the KB Hotkeys. The thing is that because of playing more than 900 hrs of DAO and 500 hrs of Fallout, I am too used to Mouse and all so KB hotkeys don't workout exactly like I want to. Many times I forget to press a key to use any item's active or its too late to use the ability because I always go by clicking the skill.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Man I am having a real hard time using the KB Hotkeys. The thing is that because of playing more than 900 hrs of DAO and 500 hrs of Fallout, I am too used to Mouse and all so KB hotkeys don't workout exactly like I want to. Many times I forget to press a key to use any item's active or its too late to use the ability because I always go by clicking the skill.


i haven't played those games so i am not sure what you saying. 
If you are talking about mouse buttons then sure u can use them in dota 2 too 
also if you are used to fps then change the controls to WASD maybe u can assign something to ctrl and space too(as they are used in fps too)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> i haven't played those games so i am not sure what you saying.
> If you are talking about mouse buttons then sure u can use them in dota 2 too
> also if you are used to fps then change the controls to WASD maybe u can assign something to ctrl and space too(as they are used in fps too)



Well you should play DAO at least once. A true RPG to its heart.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK how do you know, which Hero is countered by which hero ?? Its really confusing for me, some tips about that would be helpful.



How many hours of dota have you played?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well you should play DAO at least once. A true RPG to its heart.


Ohh... sure i will game a lot when this 12th finishes and i am in college. Will ask you for recommendations.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

Sarath said:


> How many hours of dota have you played?



163



Niilesh said:


> Ohh... sure i will game a lot when this 12th finishes and i am in college. Will ask you for recommendations.



Sure.


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 5, 2014)

Anybody know how to play tidehunter and how to counter Phantom Lancer?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 5, 2014)

hdknitro said:


> Anybody know how to play tidehunter and how to counter Phantom Lancer?



Legion comanders 1st skill maxed out can take out his illusions


----------



## nims11 (Apr 5, 2014)

hdknitro said:


> Anybody know how to play tidehunter and how to counter Phantom Lancer?



earthshaker


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 5, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Legion comanders 1st skill maxed out can take out his illusions



but not for too long


hdknitro said:


> Anybody know how to play tidehunter and how to counter Phantom Lancer?


PL can be easily countered with heroes and items
buy early dust for ganks so he cant have good farm in mid game and pick Bloodseeker...his sense can be useful in ganks
nims suggested Earthshaker is a very good counter to PL...When Pl is farming/pushing with his illusions ,blink in and ulti since illusions are treated as body count ,it will deal insane damage
ogre magi,centaur,sven ,medusa are some of the counters to PL
Outworld and Clinkz (both orchid) can solo PL anytime
........................
P.S: anything new in this post??


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 5, 2014)

ONE of my best games with spectre. 30-2-13 <3 I went mid solo hehe 
*i.imgur.com/QnRfX2J.png


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

Lost a won match today because of chatting on Microphone. Didn't used Meka once in entire game.


----------



## snap (Apr 7, 2014)

The International 2014 tickets sold out within an hour - Load The Game


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 7, 2014)

snap said:


> The International 2014 tickets sold out within an hour - Load The Game



This time it went for 1 hour, I think last year within 5 minutes the server went down due to huge load. And this year seats 5 times more than last year.

This is because scalpers hoard the tickets and later sell them at higher price.

Check this, this is the General Admission ticket @ $99, selling at $400

But I heard that this time you will not be able to trade the ticket online, unlike last time. you have to be present at that place.


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 7, 2014)

Serious discussion going on on reddit about a dota2 bug.You guys should support it too.
This is a MAJOR problem, Volvo. MAJOR. : DotA2


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> Serious discussion going on on reddit about a dota2 bug.You guys should support it too.
> This is a MAJOR problem, Volvo. MAJOR. : DotA2



Hahaha
Funny... thanks


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 7, 2014)

If anyone got D2L ticket,invite me for todays matches. Are D2CL and D2L same ?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 8, 2014)

Void with refresher 
[YOUTUBE]RWHbdFnWxAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 8, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> Serious discussion going on on reddit about a dota2 bug.You guys should support it too.
> This is a MAJOR problem, Volvo. MAJOR. : DotA2



What the dafuq are they talking about?



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> but not for too long
> 
> PL can be easily countered with heroes and items
> buy early dust for ganks so he cant have good farm in mid game and pick Bloodseeker...his sense can be useful in ganks
> ...



Thanks for the insight. will try to play ES, have no idea how to play it. I started playing ogre, will try more heroes as suggested by you, nims 11 and theserpent.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/HMJNci5.png?1


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 8, 2014)

Follow this guy,he is too damn funny.
*twitter.com/LOLupdates


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 8, 2014)

tried tiny with mjollnir so awesome he is
my usual build :
Bottle , Power treads , blink , agha ,mjollnir and another hyperstone
tried yasha , drums but in late game ..these items just occupy the slots
need to try new items on Tiny... 
is that E-Blade works with tiny combo?
or should i try Dagon ?
last tiny match


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 8, 2014)

what should i buy for playing ewith sniper?
also which is a good hero for new player?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> tried tiny with mjollnir so awesome he is
> my usual build :
> Bottle , Power treads , blink , agha ,mjollnir and another hyperstone
> tried yasha , drums but in late game ..these items just occupy the slots
> ...


Havent tried Eblade yet but Dagon is good item if enemy have heroes like PA/Void/ <any squishy hero who needs to be taken out quickly>

Mjollnir is good pusing item but I prefer Agha over it . But then again, if you are going to be target in team fights, then Mjollnir charge helps alot.


flyingcow said:


> what should i buy for playing ewith sniper?
> also which is a good hero for new player?



Power treads, Shadow blade, Helm of dominator (if life steal required), Desolator, Manta, Daedelus, Butterfly.. many options. Depend upon what your game needs at that time.
Other heroes you may try : Drow Ranger, Sven, Zeus, etc


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 8, 2014)

i am currently using viper..b cos dondi used it and i want to become like dondi
dondi is love, dondi is life


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 8, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> tried tiny with mjollnir so awesome he is
> my usual build :
> Bottle , Power treads , blink , agha ,mjollnir and another hyperstone
> tried yasha , drums but in late game ..these items just occupy the slots
> ...


Your build looks fine.
Drums are not good on a carry tiny. Yasha is good early and can be upgraded in manta so that you can wreak the enemy base. E-Blade looks good because IIRC tiny combo deals 1100+ damage... 
If you go manta then obviously mjollnir won't be good.

I think you should just replace that hyperstone with a Daedalus and you are good to go. 



flyingcow said:


> what should i buy for playing ewith sniper?
> also which is a good hero for new player?


you are new so maybe Power treads>Shadow blade>Yasha>mjollnir> Daedulus 

some other heroes Wraith king, Viper, Venomancer, vengeful spirit, drow

- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


> i am currently using viper..b cos dondi used it and i want to become like dondi
> dondi is love, dondi is life


lol then play blink MoM sniper best build for sniper


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

How LS counters Pudge ?? An explanation would be helpful.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 8, 2014)

hdknitro said:


> Anybody know how to play tidehunter and how to counter Phantom Lancer?


Heroes that can make illusion of pl army of their own are also considered a counter to pl. So heroes like Shadow Demon are also good 



ACidBaseD said:


> ONE of my best games with spectre. 30-2-13 <3 I went mid solo hehe
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


How did you farm in mid?

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> How LS counters Pudge ?? An explanation would be helpful.


innate magic imunity which block magic and pure damage from him. Also LS is an anti-tank hero since he deals damage and heals himself based % of health of attacking unit. Pudge is usually at high HP so...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2014)

Most of the Str tanky heroes =  Christmas for LS


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Most of the Str tanky heroes =  Christmas for LS



So whats its nightmare ??


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 8, 2014)

Everything else.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Everything else.



Agility and Int Heroes ?? But I have seen him with high HP, so a Int or Agility Hero will have hard time killing him and before that he can kill them.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 8, 2014)

Had an amazing match today our ancient had 50% while theirs was around 80% towards the end they all bought back came for a team fight pushed,their team wiped out...we won


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> So whats its nightmare ??


Viper, Bane are good against him.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> So whats its nightmare ??



Bane the best, not solo counter, but best support counter to LS. He can disable him for 5 sec (7 sec with Agha scepter) so that the other ally can finish him off.
And any other hero which dont care about his mgic immunity can take him down. Heroes like PA, Alchemist, Antimage can kil him easily even if both of the heroes have equal farm.

- - - Updated - - -

Funny thing is, Bane has also an ability called nightmare


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 8, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> How did you farm in mid?



Stiffling Dagger / Agro Shift=Creep pulling / Stealing kills from tower xD 



flyingcow said:


> i am currently using viper..b cos dondi used it and i want to become like dondi
> dondi is love, dondi is life



lol .



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> tried tiny with mjollnir so awesome he is
> my usual build :
> Bottle , Power treads , blink , agha ,mjollnir and another hyperstone
> tried yasha , drums but in late game ..these items just occupy the slots
> ...



Late game, sell the bottle and replace it with manta style (hence yasha is a good build)
1 tiny itself is a nightmare, multiply them by 3


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> tried tiny with mjollnir so awesome he is
> my usual build :
> Bottle , Power treads , blink , agha ,mjollnir and another hyperstone
> tried yasha , drums but in late game ..these items just occupy the slots
> ...



Ah yes. What a match. You completely dominated throughout the game.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 9, 2014)

OD is a nice counter to pudge. Imagine pudge's frustration when I imprison him the moment he hooks 

What is a good TA build? And is it necessary to rush Agha on Juggernaut?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2014)

debarshi said:


> OD is a nice counter to pudge. Imagine pudge's frustration when I imprison him the moment he hooks
> 
> What is a good TA build? And is it necessary to rush Agha on Juggernaut?


Pudge with full mana but not enough to use his skills. Cant get any better than that.

Im assuming you are doing mid with TA. 
*Skill build*: Maxing refraction and Meld with 1 point on Psi blades. If the opponent is more harassing, then put 1 point on Meld and rest on Refraction and Psi blades.

*Ítem build*: Bottle asap along with boots (upgrade them to either phase or Treads depending upon your choice).
Now comes the tricky part. If your team have a good initiator, then you can skip Blink Dagger. Apart from this, get a BKB if there are 2 or more disablers. Then a pure glass cannon build includes Daedelus, Desolator, Butterfly, MKB. To survive a bit more in team fight get an AC or Heart

Juggy is highly benefited with Agha , if you can rush it, then well and good. Im assuming you are getting a farming item like Midas/ Battlefury before Agha. And anyways most of the plan depends upon what your team currently needs on the basis of opponent state.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

OK so Sarath taught me to play Jakiro. Now I'll learn him, good hero.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK so Sarath taught me to play Jakiro. Now I'll learn him, good hero.



since you are still new, stick with playing support heroes so that i can pick carry when we play in a party


----------



## debarshi (Apr 9, 2014)

SEA server is down again. If I earned a penny every time SEA went down, I would have beaten Gates by now -.-


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> since you are still new, stick with playing support heroes so that i can pick carry when we play in a party



haha...Yeah sure. I don't like Carry anyway so will stick with support. Well he also gave me some tips about warding, if I do remember them during match then it would be so good.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 9, 2014)

Why don't you like carry ? Imho they are the most fun to play with.
(downloading dota again @ 256kbps, wish me luck).


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Why don't you like carry ? Imho they are the most fun to play with.
> (downloading dota again @ 256kbps, wish me luck).



Because I feed a lot.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 9, 2014)

Try viper, easiest carry.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Try viper, easiest carry.



I don't play Dire Heroes.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I don't play Dire Heroes.



You'll miss out on Akasha


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2014)

debarshi said:


> You'll miss out on Akasha



Don't care much.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I don't play Dire Heroes.



Why, what's wrong with Dire heroes?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why, what's wrong with Dire heroes?



Morality. Its a bad perk of being a Hardcore RPG guy.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 11, 2014)

*a.pomf.se/tvmqby.webm


----------



## Desmond (Apr 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Morality. Its a bad perk of being a Hardcore RPG guy.



Dude, there is no such thing as morality in Dota 2. That is why we have allpick.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, there is no such thing as morality in Dota 2. That is why we have allpick.



Yeah I know that but still.....they look ugly. The Dire heroes.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 11, 2014)

How dare you call Akasha and invoker ugly?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> How dare you call Akasha and invoker ugly?



Well I can't really call Akasha beautiful either, she is ugly. As for Invo yes he looks good but too hard to play for me.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2014)

Akasha have a charm of her own. I'll learn to play her soon.

Btw... *www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVwdWW5b2mc


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 11, 2014)

I find invoker the most stylist hero in dota.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well I can't really call Akasha beautiful either, she is ugly. As for Invo yes he looks good but too hard to play for me.



Akasha is a goddess compared to Medusa.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Akasha is a goddess compared to Medusa.



Well when did I said I liked Medusa. 

*BTW my first match with Jakiro.*

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2810/13772838065_8ca0173d37_o.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2014)

^^Amazing stats for a first game with Jakiro


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^Amazing stats for a first game with Jakiro



Thanks. Well the team was also very helping so I can't take the credits, they yelled and yelled everytime I made a mistake.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Thanks. Well the team was also very helping so I can't take the credits, they yelled and yelled everytime I made a mistake.



Haha I yell too. Mostly when Im playing carry/initiator and support dont do their part.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well when did I said I liked Medusa.
> 
> *BTW my first match with Jakiro.*



Awesome. Next time make a dagon and KS if you are winnning


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Awesome. Next time make a dagon and KS if you are winnning



KS ??


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 11, 2014)

KS = kill steal


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2014)

Well I was the coach for his first game


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Awesome. Next time make a dagon and KS if you are winnning



i was KOTL in that game and farmed Dagon lvl 5 to KS
i got mid coz Ninno(sniper) didnt wanted mid  against Windrunner  (viper didnt mid too)
is the mid too scary for the carrys ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> Well I was the coach for his first game



And for that I thank you good sir.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 11, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i was KOTL in that game and farmed Dagon lvl 5 to KS
> i got mid coz Ninno(sniper) didnt wanted mid  against Windrunner  (viper didnt mid too)
> is the mid too scary for the carrys ?


i dont know about them but people usually dont go mid with mid heroes when they are not good at last hitting / denying.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> So whats its nightmare ??



Ursa.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Ursa.



LOL I remember a match with Ursa. He always Ulti and come right to me, I'll freeze him and in mean time others will finish him off (I was playing CM). Did it nearly 4-5 times in that game, after that Ursa never came for me in that game. We won the game BTW.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 12, 2014)

Is ursa the best hero to solo roshan?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2014)

Please tell me the best way to farm shawdow blade under 15 mins with LC? I can never make it under 20-22 mins


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Is ursa the best hero to solo roshan?



He is THE best. He can solo Roshan as soon as he completes only vlads.  Other heroes need a lot of farm and attack speed to do the same.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL I remember a match with Ursa. He always Ulti and come right to me, I'll freeze him and in mean time others will finish him off (I was playing CM). Did it nearly 4-5 times in that game, after that Ursa never came for me in that game. We won the game BTW.



He probably didn't have BKB.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2014)

Lc buils
To Kill tanky hereos-Deso,Daedlus
To kill carry  -Daedlus+some random items


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He probably didn't have BKB.



Dunno about that, but it was awesome feeling.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 12, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Is ursa the best hero to solo roshan?



Ursa is so good that they had to nerf him and even then he is still the best hero to rosh.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah he is powerful but a disable can make him very miserable.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL I remember a match with Ursa. He always Ulti and come right to me, I'll freeze him and in mean time others will finish him off (I was playing CM). Did it nearly 4-5 times in that game, after that Ursa never came for me in that game. We won the game BTW.


You found the disadvantage of ursa. Its called Kiting 



Pasapa said:


> Is ursa the best hero to solo roshan?


Do not know about the best but LD, Lycan, TA can solo rosh pretty early too.
But single target DPS of Ursa is the best(i think)


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> You found the disadvantage of ursa. Its called Kiting
> 
> 
> Do not know about the best but LD, Lycan, TA can solo rosh pretty early too.
> But single target DPS of Ursa is the best(i think)



400 attack speed for 3/4/5/6 attacks is what makes him more effective rosher than other heroes. Couple that with Fury Swipes, Enrage and Lifesteal, he can take down rosh without taking any damage himself.

Best solo roshers after Ursa are probably Lycan (though his nerf makes this difficult now), Troll (with HoD and Medallion and his bash), LD (with bear to tank but not very effective early game) and TA (can tank 3/4/5/6 hits, but has to wait for 17 seconds before casting again).


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> 400 attack speed for 3/4/5/6 attacks is what makes him more effective rosher than other heroes. Couple that with Fury Swipes, Enrage and Lifesteal, he can take down rosh without taking any damage himself.
> 
> Best solo roshers after Ursa are probably Lycan (though his nerf makes this difficult now), Troll (with HoD and Medallion and his bash), LD (with bear to tank but not very effective early game) and TA (can tank 3/4/5/6 hits, but has to wait for 17 seconds before casting again).



It's the fury swipes more than the attack speed which makes him the best hero to rosh evar.
Afterso many hits, fury swipe damages stacks too high


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah. The Fury swipes stacks make it possible to solo Rosh from level 1, if you know how.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

This is one awesome match, Bone was totally dominating and well, I didn't got any kills at all. 
But it was totally awesome, I really enjoy pushing with Jakiro. Tower don't even hits after being hit with Liquid Fire.  
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3738/13811228045_8c849ae8ba_o.jpg


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 13, 2014)

has anyone of you tried pushing mid at level 1 with venge trax luna lycan and rexxar .. aura stacking...literally mind****..and eats tower like anything


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2014)

^^Rexxar??


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 13, 2014)

yeah doesnt rexxar have an attack speed aura??i havent played dota since january was he nerfed.... i had that team against me and we were done within in minutes..this was in DOta though


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 13, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> has anyone of you tried pushing mid at level 1 with venge trax luna lycan and rexxar .. aura stacking...literally mind****..and eats tower like anything



Yes, all 5 have pretty good auras, though drow's aura is good only for luna and herself.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2014)

No I mean to ask who is Rexxar


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> No I mean to ask who is Rexxar



I thought you know that being a 2000+ in game.  Though I have no idea who Rexxar is.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I thought you know that being a 2000+ in game.  Though I have no idea who Rexxar is.



Actually the names from Dota 1 were not totally imported to Dota 2.
For example, Pudge was known as The Buthcher in Dota 1. Sam goes for all heroes. Thats why...


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 13, 2014)

attack speed aura? beast master?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah. Rexxar is Beast Master


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Actually the names from Dota 1 were not totally imported to Dota 2.
> For example, Pudge was known as The Buthcher in Dota 1. Sam goes for all heroes. Thats why...



Actually heroes in Warcraft Dota had a name and a type. For example, Pudge was the name and Butcher was the type. For example, here the name is Mortred and the type is Level 1 Phantom Assassin.

*cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/902131007521549353/8B64E077F015BCAE6F8C28624B41A5FE1D93CF62/

In Dota 2, they have done away with this and made it only a single name convention. The names/type are there, but you will have to read the lore to find that out (under Library > Heroes). Most of the names are the same, except for example Skeleton King (Wraith King) whose name was changed from Leoric to Ostarion.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 13, 2014)

^why was sk changed to wraith king? I'm guessing valve got sued again for something but what's the actual story? Been curious for a while.

DotA, those days were awesome. I still use some old item names like lothars etc.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 13, 2014)

Sarath said:


> ^why was sk changed to wraith king? I'm guessing valve got sued again for something but what's the actual story? Been curious for a while.
> 
> DotA, those days were awesome. I still use some old item names like lothars etc.


Its was just precautionary move by Valve


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 13, 2014)

oh ...well you got your answer now...
and yes a lot of changes were made..for example storm spirit earth spirit they are all Pandas..in dota 1..
and Skeleton king i believe was a character in diablo 1.. he was my first hero in dota 1..still love him,.one of ma best games i had with him..one ass calling me noob and **** and the next game he was in opp team and he picked magina ..well i was really mad and i picked sk..and he was life omfg noob picking sk.. i raped his bloody ass... though its more or less stupid if you pick leoric against magina but with good support you still can own


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 13, 2014)

Sarath said:


> ^why was sk changed to wraith king? I'm guessing valve got sued again for something but what's the actual story? Been curious for a while.
> 
> DotA, those days were awesome. I still use some old item names like lothars etc.



Skeletons are banned in china, they had some problems with it, so valve changed the name as well as his hero model, before the launch in China.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Guys which Hero after CM and Jakiro ?? Though I need to master Jakiro but still asking.
Raident only please.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2014)

If you want to play Support, try Ogre Magi or KOTL.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

desmond david said:


> if you want to play support, try ogre magi or kotl.



kotl ??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]
Keeper of the light aka Kotl aka Ezalor aka " One of the 4 fundamentals"
The other fundamentals are Chaos Knight, Wisp and Enigma


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

What the hell are Fundamentals ??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2014)

Story behind them. It is all covered in lore. Read months back on Reddit.

Dont remember much but it was something about force, time, reality and vaccum/void. They were somehow related to Elder Titan . Then there was a lore that Ancient Appartion would become the ruler of the worl during the end time where he eventually freezes every existence.

As I said, I cant recall everything.... just some pieces of info scattered in my memories but I assure you it was so engrossing to read. Too bad I lost the link.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you ever happen to remember anything at all and keep any link with you.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2014)

The links I keep cant be shared here


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> The links I keep cant be shared here



Hmm....Stealthy now eh.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Skeletons are banned in china, they had some problems with it, so valve changed the name as well as his hero model, before the launch in China.



Funny considering how much DotA is famous there and it's already 8 years old. Suddenly they having problems with Dota 2 for the same heroes is confusing.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Guys which Hero after CM and Jakiro ?? Though I need to master Jakiro but still asking.
> Raident only please.



Even I would recommend Ogre, really good support who scales well himself. I recently played him and it was one of my best ogre games. If you feel like you can check out the replay, it just might give you an idea > *dotabuff.com/matches/601226370


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 14, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Funny considering how much DotA is famous there and it's already 8 years old. Suddenly they having problems with Dota 2 for the same heroes is confusing.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Its all about volvo being sued,it started when blizzard decided to come with its own dota type game "Heroes of the strom" (it looks so mind blowingly awesome).

Basically since dota is a warcraft map and warcraft is a blizzard game and blizzard is a billion dollar reputed company and billion dollar reputed companys sueing other billion dollar companys is the norm nowadays and you can guess the rest.

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> No I mean to ask who is Rexxar



Oh rexxar !!  

One cannot actually define who rexxar is,half ogre half orc,he is the tamer of beasts,caller of hounds,friend of the lightning lizards,ally of the horde and the enemy of humans who dont know their boundaries.

But for you my friend he is simply beast master,one of the least played heroes in dota with one of the best ulties during all phases of the game. 

For me he is the FIRST warcraft hero I moved on the screen and who replied with "the beasts around me are nothing compared to the beasts within" <3 
Them memories!

P.s - Sometimes when you move him he says "you see that rock?Thats my pillow "


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

So I read about this Ogre Magi. Didn't really understand its Ulti and how it works.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> So I read about this Ogre Magi. Didn't really understand its Ulti and how it works.



It allows you to multi cast your other spells. That is it gives a chance that when you cast a spell, the spell could get cast multiple times on the same or surrounding units. Really good ult. Aghanims increases the chances of getting a multi cast and adds an extra Unrefined fire blast ability.


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 14, 2014)

if you are looking at supports .. witch doctor is good..if played correct he is insane..Ogre is good one too...easy to play..simple spammable skills..and a bit tanky..so you wont die easily either...but he can end up KSing a lot sometimes..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It allows you to multi cast your other spells. That is it gives a chance that when you cast a spell, the spell could get cast multiple times on the same or surrounding units. Really good ult. Aghanims increases the chances of getting a multi cast and adds an extra Unrefined fire blast ability.



So basically I cast Fire Blast and it mat happen that opponent takes double damage because it was casted twice or thrice ?? And what about mana, would it take double mana too for casting those double or quad spells ??


kamikaz said:


> if you are looking at supports .. witch doctor is good..if played correct he is insane..Ogre is good one too...easy to play..simple spammable skills..and a bit tanky..so you wont die easily either...but he can end up KSing a lot sometimes..



WD is good but I prefer to play Radiant heroes, as for now I play CM and Jakiro only. Need to improve that.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> So basically I cast Fire Blast and it mat happen that opponent takes double damage because it was casted twice or thrice ?? And what about mana, would it take double mana too for casting those double or quad spells ??



Yes and no.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes and no.



Well then its a damn good Ulti, also its a passive to I don't have to activate it, one less thing to worry about. Will surely try him. Thanks for introducing him to me.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well then its a damn good Ulti, also its a passive to I don't have to activate it, one less thing to worry about. Will surely try him. Thanks for introducing him to me.



normal item and skill build:max stun and 2 nd skill and ulti at 6,11,16
soul ring hleps you to spam your abilities
force staff helps you to escape from DPS as well as posistion you to gank easily
Arcane provide enough mana,Agha gives various additional functions to 3 of his skills
after agha ,you have a new spell called unrefined Fireblast that consumes 60% of current mana.. so ,use it wisely
Ogre stun range is higher so you can easily interrupt channeling ulti like blackhole ,Freezing field
get a force staff and reach lvl 6 ,you are good to gank


----------



## hsr (Apr 14, 2014)

This might once again get buried under your strategy talks, but I have the domain dota.co.in and dota2.co.in with me. It was originally intended for an indie-tournament which never saw light because of the (lack of) over enthusiasm of the Indian Dota scene. So if any of you guys want to do a blog or forum or tradepost or whatever, I'd be glad to give you access to it as well as some stable and good nginx hosting for [SUP][SUB][SUP][SUB]free of cost[/SUB][/SUP][/SUB][/SUP]. Of course, as long as it is about Dota. I've decided to grow up and leave Dota for good. It was a fun couple of years for me.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2014)

hsr said:


> This might once again get buried under your strategy talks, but I have the domain dota.co.in and dota2.co.in with me. It was originally intended for an indie-tournament which never saw light because of the (lack of) over enthusiasm of the Indian Dota scene. So if any of you guys want to do a blog or forum or tradepost or whatever, I'd be glad to give you access to it as well as some stable and good nginx hosting for [SUP][SUB][SUP][SUB]free of cost[/SUB][/SUP][/SUB][/SUP]. Of course, as long as it is about Dota. I've decided to grow up and leave Dota for good. It was a fun couple of years for me.


Been fun playing with ya bro 
The only player I came across who would make Divine Rapier, go suicidal, lose the DR and then again get back to fight to get what was taken from him. GGWP


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> normal item and skill build:max stun and 2 nd skill and ulti at 6,11,16
> soul ring hleps you to spam your abilities
> force staff helps you to escape from DPS as well as posistion you to gank easily
> Arcane provide enough mana,Agha gives various additional functions to 3 of his skills
> ...



Thanks. Will try it after some time, as for now quite happy with Jakiro. Love his pushing ability with Liquid Fire.


----------



## xSF (Apr 14, 2014)

hsr said:


> This might once again get buried under your strategy talks, but I have the domain dota.co.in and dota2.co.in with me. It was originally intended for an indie-tournament which never saw light because of the (lack of) over enthusiasm of the Indian Dota scene. So if any of you guys want to do a blog or forum or tradepost or whatever, I'd be glad to give you access to it as well as some stable and good nginx hosting for [SUP][SUB][SUP][SUB]free of cost[/SUB][/SUP][/SUB][/SUP]. Of course, as long as it is about Dota. I've decided to grow up and leave Dota for good. It was a fun couple of years for me.



Keep them, and sell them after a few years, you could get damn rich, if the indian Dota2 scene builds up.


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 14, 2014)

I do think the ogre ulti mana scales with how many times the skill was casted ..if i remember that was the case in dota 1 atleast but his mana pool isn't that hard to manage his ultimate is a multiplier for the rest of his skills and scepter adds another stun ..BTW there aren't any aura animations or scepter animations yet right ?..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Thanks. Will try it after some time, as for now quite happy with Jakiro. Love his pushing ability with Liquid Fire.



Best pusher is Pugna, followed by DP.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> I do think the ogre ulti mana scales with how many times the skill was casted ..if i remember that was the case in dota 1 atleast but his mana pool isn't that hard to manage his ultimate is a multiplier for the rest of his skills and scepter adds another stun ..BTW there aren't any aura animations or scepter animations yet right ?..



From what I know, the Septer actually messes up with the Ulti as it makes the Fire Ball to consume 60% of your total mana, means that if casted early then it will consume your Mana pool real fast but good thing is that even if you are low on mana then also you can cast it. So fast mana regen is important for the hero.

Also I read that Multicast is actually skill based rather than luck but as per his ability info, its purely luck based. Would like someone to put some light on this subject.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Best pusher is Pugna, followed by DP.



Both Dire.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 14, 2014)

the only skill required is praying to RNG gods. also dota 2 uses pseudo random distribution so if you have extra mana you may use stuns on creeps to increase the chance of getting multicast on next unit (if it doesn't procure on creep )


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> From what I know, the Septer actually messes up with the Ulti as it makes the Fire Ball to consume 60% of your total mana, means that if casted early then it will consume your Mana pool real fast but good thing is that even if you are low on mana then also you can cast it. So fast mana regen is important for the hero.
> 
> Also I read that Multicast is actually skill based rather than luck but as per his ability info, its purely luck based. Would like someone to put some light on this subject.
> 
> ...





No. Scepter will give you an extra fireblast called Unrefined Fireblast, which is independent of your original fireblast. You now have two stuns. The Unrefined Fireblast will consume 60% of your mana pool.

The scepter does not mess with his ult. The manacost of Fireblast would go up irrespective.

And multicast is luck based since there is a chance for the multi cast to process. I am not sure if its pseudorandom or pure random.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No. Scepter will give you an extra fireblast called Unrefined Fireblast, which is independent of your original fireblast. You now have two stuns. The Unrefined Fireblast will consume 60% of your mana pool.
> 
> The scepter does not mess with his ult. The manacost of Fireblast would go up irrespective.
> 
> And multicast is luck based since there is a chance for the multi cast to process. I am not sure if its pseudorandom or pure random.



Oh thanks for clarifying the fact. So now basically I have 2 nukes, and both can be casted one after another if I get a septer. Looks like Bloodlust all companions, then that AOE damage, then this Fireball and then Unrefined. Man this would be like a sureshot kill and can really turn the battle. 
Damn why isn't this hero so popular then ??


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Oh thanks for clarifying the fact. So now basically I have 2 nukes, if I get a septer. And both can be casted one after another. Looks like Bloodlust all companions, then that AOE damage, then this Fireball and then Unrefined. Man this would be like a sureshot kill and can really turn the battle.
> Damn why isn't this hero so popular then ??



Because the Unrefined Fireblast got a huge nerf I think. It used to be 165 mana or something. Also, the ult never increased manacost of fireblast from what I remember. Still, the manacost is not too much still.

Anyway, once you play him you will understand his mechanics better.

- - - Updated - - -

Check this out. This guy won even though 4 fake accounts on his team were feeding :

*i.imgur.com/vIGAq45.png


----------



## hsr (Apr 14, 2014)

xSF said:


> Keep them, and sell them after a few years, you could get damn rich, if the indian Dota2 scene builds up.



Oh I just wanted to see how many would react to being offered two domains and hosting for free here. Seems I was right. Better wait for techies then.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2014)

hsr said:


> Oh I just wanted to see how many would react to being offered two domains and hosting for free here. Seems I was right. Better wait for techies then.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Because the Unrefined Fireblast got a huge nerf I think. It used to be 165 mana or something. Also, the ult never increased manacost of fireblast from what I remember. Still, the manacost is not too much still.
> 
> Anyway, once you play him you will understand his mechanics better.


before patch , unrefined fireblast required 400 mana


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> before patch , unrefined fireblast required 400 mana



Whoops. My bad.

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> Oh I just wanted to see how many would react to being offered two domains and hosting for free here. Seems I was right. Better wait for techies then.



Speak with LordNOD : *www.facebook.com/LordNODCaster

He'd probably know what to do.


----------



## hsr (Apr 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Whoops. My bad.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



 Facebook

I'll just keep it awhile I guess. Anyone buying the TI4 compendium? (I might)


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2014)

hsr said:


> Facebook
> 
> I'll just keep it awhile I guess. Anyone buying the TI4 compendium? (I might)



No compulsion. I was saying that LordNOD organizes Dota 2 tournaments and stuff. He might have a better idea of what to do.

As for the compendium. I haven't really given it much thought. What's new about it this time?


----------



## hsr (Apr 14, 2014)

All the matches will be free to watch, but the compendium should give a battle bonus throughout the tournament, items unlocked as per goals, the book of player cards, and this time I think the fantasy leagues will be emphasized more.

Can't think of any new things, too early perhaps?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2014)

Im gonna get one for myself like last time. Hoping to get some bonus for guys who bought that f2p bundle... hoping..


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 15, 2014)

Navi vs Cloud 9  Dota 2 Champions League final  today from 10:30 PM


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> Navi vs Cloud 9  Dota 2 Champions League final  today from 10:30 PM



Me want, me want.


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn bots...


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 15, 2014)

If anyone watching todays match, invite me.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Damn bots...



How on earth do you get such matches?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

theserpent said:


> How on earth do you get such matches?



I wonder the same.


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi guys. I am new on dota and want to share my experience. Started playing it like a month ago after watching free to play documentary . It's so addictive that I play it 3-4 times on a daily basis. A month ago, I was an absolute noob and now I'm a better noob. I played my first game with drow and got my ass kicked. Everybody was screaming at me and calling me a noob. Then for a week I played with ranged agility hero (especially viper,drow and lion)because I found them easier to play with and score some kills. 
After trying most ranged heroes I started playing with the heroes who owned me or got the max kills in the game. 
How do you guys choose your heroes and item builds? Should I play random pick or just try the heroes I encounter?
Also, kinda feeling lonely on steam so add me. My account name is: uncommonaman


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 16, 2014)

yeah dota community is rather abusive..but you just keep playing.. you will improve..but you should read the guides ..and learn about the game more..try dotafire website they have plenty of guides..
if you ask me..just pick one hero which you find most comfortable with and play him until you figure out about the rest of the game tactics and strategy..and you slowly graduate.. there are lot of guides for new players ,videos etc....the heroes you mentioned even though they give you range advantage are not exactly noob friendly.. 
the hero i started with was Wraith king..he is tanky and not easy to die..as two lives got a stun..can impact game with minimal items..there is a lot to be explained..and learned..and there are players here who will help you.. just remember it takes a while to get the hang of it..so just keep going...


----------



## hsr (Apr 16, 2014)

It will be hell for you, until you reach LVL 13 and start to experience *some* kind of teamplay. Most new players now have to either face fake accounts, russians or the worst, experienced players teaming up with noobs. Try to play some support heroes and learn more about teamplay rather than aiming for max-anything. Do not let the gamification (points, items, drops) get to you. If you want to enjoy the game, NEVER EVER start trading until you are confident enough to play and you know enough to spot a scammer.

And most of all, make friends. If you like someone on your team, let them know and add them. You can find a surprisingly active community of players from India in South East Asia, and I'd suggest you choose EU West instead of EU East if going for European servers.

p.s. Most experienced players might be reluctant to play with you at first because of your level (includes me), and don't take it for a bad remark. Keep the company and play better


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]   [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] @others_who_are_interested
Help this new guy   [MENTION=153243]uncommonaman[/MENTION] since he is new. Since you guys are the recent additions to the members who play dota 2 from Tdf so I think you wont mind playing a pub matches with him 

- - - Updated - - -

and if  [MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION] is ryuuji in steam, then him too


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 16, 2014)

guys is something wrong with ranked MM? my MMR is down from 3700 to 3390...yesterday I played with axe and totally owned in early-mid game but our mirana and sf fed like crazy and made bs and np fat and we lost in the end


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 16, 2014)

theserpent said:


> How on earth do you get such matches?



No idea..... my bad luck i suppose


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]   [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] @others_who_are_interested
> Help this new guy   [MENTION=153243]uncommonaman[/MENTION] since he is new. Since you guys are the recent additions to the members who play dota 2 from Tdf so I think you wont mind playing a pub matches with him
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



How many times you have spotted me play DOTA 2 more than 1 hrs. I hardly play the game, I only play this game only when I get invited by Pika, Bone etc. Also play one match only at the time. Can help him if our time collides, will take him to the bot matches and tell him about the mechanics, items etc. Hell I am still new to this game, I play just 2-4 heroes and that too at learning stage.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys is something wrong with ranked MM? my MMR is down from 3700 to 3390...yesterday I played with axe and totally owned in early-mid game but our mirana and sf fed like crazy and made bs and np fat and we lost in the end



Lol you still playing RMM?!?!?
I stopped playing that cesspool of matchmaking 3 months back when I came down to 2.7K from 3k
Things are a lot better now as I have almost 51% winrate now overall


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

Whats a RMM exactly ??


----------



## hsr (Apr 16, 2014)

Ranked Match Making. Or in other words, highway to psychopathy.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

hsr said:


> Ranked Match Making. Or in other words, highway to psychopathy.



Well I know the full form, I wanna know what exactly it is and how it differs from normal Pub matches.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well I know the full form, I wanna know what exactly it is and how it differs from normal Pub matches.


Its complex to explain RMM since we players didnt get any solid info regarding how it works too in the first place.
But according to dota devs, RMM is a score given to players after match according to the "quality" of match and RMM of other players playing in that match.
Thats all I remember since the last time I read about it


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 16, 2014)

RMM gives two rating : party and solo
its like Chess with ELO rating ,players starts with 1800 rating , by winning games in tournaments that point will be raised andwill be reduced by losing the games
when rating is high , you will be matchmaked to better players..


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]   [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] @others_who_are_interested
> Help this new guy   [MENTION=153243]uncommonaman[/MENTION] since he is new. Since you guys are the recent additions to the members who play dota 2 from Tdf so I think you wont mind playing a pub matches with him
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



i stopped playing dota. In the 130+ matches i played in it , there was only like 10 matches which was close enough (horrible match making ). The rest of the matches were decided in 10 minutes. Also there were alot of issues like constant player disconnections, ass hole behaviour..
And besides most of you guys are already playing while i log in to the game which leaves me to play solo which imho sucks in dota big time.. i'll play when they fix the damn matchmaking..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> i stopped playing dota. In the 130+ matches i played in it , there was only like 10 matches which was close enough (horrible match making ). The rest of the matches were decided in 10 minutes. Also there were alot of issues like constant player disconnections, ass hole behaviour..
> And besides most of you guys are already playing while i log in to the game which leaves me to play solo which imho sucks in dota big time.. i'll play when they fix the damn matchmaking..



That is indeed a sadness. That is the reason I only with the TDF guys, whenever they invite me then I play, even if I am doing something else then I'll pause that work to play because I know that after that it would be really hard to play after that with random people.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 16, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys is something wrong with ranked MM? my MMR is down from 3700 to 3390...yesterday I played with axe and totally owned in early-mid game but our mirana and sf fed like crazy and made bs and np fat and we lost in the end


Report it on dev forum. this exact thing happened to few other people sometime back but it was fixed after some days.



gameranand said:


> Well I know the full form, I wanna know what exactly it is and how it differs from normal Pub matches.


Basically it is same as unranked pub matches but in RMM they give you a number which is visible to your friends so basically only attitude of people is different.



Pasapa said:


> i stopped playing dota. In the 130+ matches i played in it , there was only like 10 matches which was close enough (horrible match making ). The rest of the matches were decided in 10 minutes. Also there were alot of issues like constant player disconnections, ass hole behaviour..
> And besides most of you guys are already playing while i log in to the game which leaves me to play solo which imho sucks in dota big time.. i'll play when they fix the damn matchmaking..


If you still get at least one person who disconnect every game after 130+ game than probably your rating is quite low. Try creating a new account and play your best heroes in first few matches see if that helps.


----------



## snap (Apr 16, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> i stopped playing dota. In the 130+ matches i played in it , there was only like 10 matches which was close enough (horrible match making ). The rest of the matches were decided in 10 minutes. Also there were alot of issues like constant player disconnections, ass hole behaviour..
> And besides most of you guys are already playing while i log in to the game which leaves me to play solo which imho sucks in dota big time.. i'll play when they fix the damn matchmaking..



I kinda want try dota but sometimes comment like this makes me hesitant : (


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, i don't play ranked games and i do have like 53% win rate. Not quite sure if that's the problem.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 16, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Well, i don't play ranked games and i do have like 53% win rate. Not quite sure if that's the problem.



You still have a hidden unranked rating attached to it also Win rate doesn't tell anything. I saw one 70% WR with 5.5 K and one person @53% WR at 6.5 K .


----------



## hsr (Apr 16, 2014)

40 to 60 percent is the "okay" winrate for Dota 2. Anything above, you should start playing MMR and do twitch. Anything below, welllll there's LoL?


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, what does the rating depend on?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 16, 2014)

even Arteezy has 56% win rate

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> Well, what does the rating depend on?


Nobody(except people at valve?) knows exactly but it depends upon the stats like KDA,hero damage, etc. for some number of games till system thinks you have reached your rating then it only depends upon the people you are playing with and the game outcome


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol, valve should tell it. Anyway time for me to move on.


----------



## hsr (Apr 16, 2014)

I haven't played for some time but when I did, there was a +/- 20 to 30 increase in the rating per a win/loss. The initial rating or the MMR had been calculated in 10 calibration matches (I was 30+ level back when it was introduced).

The ratings (as a personal opinion), may depend on match outcome, team play dynamics, role contribution, builds, and possibly a myriad of other algorithms. Nobody exactly knows how it works and nobody probably ever will. The player pool is now much corrupted with fake accounts and bots, and RMM failed its sole purpose: better gameplay.

from here: 


> Here’s *what you need to know* about ranked matchmaking


Subliminally saying "Don't ask for details plsthxman"


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 16, 2014)

^ RMM rating does not just depend upon the 10 calibration matches they also depend upon the hidden unranked rating before calibration


----------



## debarshi (Apr 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> and if  [MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION] is ryuuji in steam, then him too



Yep it is me alright. Sure I will 

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> Ranked Match Making. Or in other words, highway to psychopathy.



So true. Solo RMM is hell. Just hell.


----------



## hsr (Apr 16, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> ^ RMM rating does not just depend upon the 10 calibration matches they also depend upon the hidden unranked rating before calibration



Is this credible? I mean, any Valve blog entry or just speculation?


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 16, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> yeah dota community is rather abusive..but you just keep playing.. you will improve..but you should read the guides ..and learn about the game more..try dotafire website they have plenty of guides..
> if you ask me..just pick one hero which you find most comfortable with and play him until you figure out about the rest of the game tactics and strategy..and you slowly graduate.. there are lot of guides for new players ,videos etc....the heroes you mentioned even though they give you range advantage are not exactly noob friendly..
> the hero i started with was Wraith king..he is tanky and not easy to die..as two lives got a stun..can impact game with minimal items..there is a lot to be explained..and learned..and there are players here who will help you.. just remember it takes a while to get the hang of it..so just keep going...



It's complicated. Some players are abusive while others (like players on TDF) are nice. And some players are like bots. They don't communicate at all. For example,one day, one girl in our team was talking in her native language and this guy called her a ***** and told her to STFU. Other day, one girl asked us to protect her and all 4 players went to the mid to protect her. Wanted to add her but didn't 

And I completely agree about the guides. Earlier I used to thought that guides are bullshit and you have to experience the game yourself to learn it but I was so wrong. Started watching purge gameplay on YouTube recently and learned a lot. Learned to last hit and deny creeps. Learned about the importance of wards.

The reason I play with different heroes is because that way I get to learn their weaknesses. And it helps a lot when I'm going against them with my favourite hero (which changes a lot). Also it's kind of fun to play with different heroes.

Wraith king will happen next. Someone on this thread said good things about ogre magi so I played it in the morning and managed to get 12 kills 1 death and 12 assist. So In TDF suggestions I trust. Anyways thanks for encouraging me


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2014)

Also I have noted 1 thing.
People who started Dota 2 in its early Beta days have more RMM score as compared to guys who started later.

For eg: Ghouse, Sarath and Error.... All had 3.5- 3.6K mmr after the calibration was complete.
On the other hand Me, Ganesh (Bone) had 3- 3.1K mmr. 
But Im assuming that both of the parties won most of the calibration matches as well. If I remember correctly, I won 8/10 party mmr matches which were to be calibrated and 7/10 in solo mmr. Also, those 3 guys with 3.5K mmr were/are actualy better players. So that is counted as well.

Well this is just my observation.

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> Is this credible? I mean, any Valve blog entry or just speculation?



Yea its true. I read it over dev.dota2.com from a post quoted (OP being the valve side dev... name was Milton i think).


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 16, 2014)

hsr said:


> Is this credible? I mean, any Valve blog entry or just speculation?


It was not mentioned in the blog post. I didn't read the post by dev that piyush is referring to but it was quite clear after u could see your rating. You dont get matched up against total noobs but rather people similar to unranked in calibration matches and people doing experiments with smurfs confirmed it.


----------



## hsr (Apr 16, 2014)

Well I'll be damned.

I can approve your MMR theory. Used to lurk a lot of games since I got the beta (directly from the program and not an invite). My initial MMR was somewhere around 3.1k (6/10) and I  had a 50% winrate back then. A friend of mine was also an old timer, he got a 3.7k MMR for 9/10 and 63% winrate.

p.s. I think mine rapidly fell during the early MMR days because; obviously, I failed a considerable amount


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 16, 2014)

hsr said:


> It will be hell for you, until you reach LVL 13 and start to experience *some* kind of teamplay. Most new players now have to either face fake accounts, russians or the worst, experienced players teaming up with noobs. Try to play some support heroes and learn more about teamplay rather than aiming for max-anything. Do not let the gamification (points, items, drops) get to you. If you want to enjoy the game, NEVER EVER start trading until you are confident enough to play and you know enough to spot a scammer.
> 
> And most of all, make friends. If you like someone on your team, let them know and add them. You can find a surprisingly active community of players from India in South East Asia, and I'd suggest you choose EU West instead of EU East if going for European servers.
> 
> p.s. Most experienced players might be reluctant to play with you at first because of your level (includes me), and don't take it for a bad remark. Keep the company and play better



 Can't wait to reach level 13. Can you explain to me how battle points work? Today I played very well and got only 46 points. Yesterday I played okay-ish and got 96 points. I haven't encountered a fake teammate yet and I don't play on Russian servers. Mostly South East Asia and East Europe. What I hate is people picking sniper, drow, viper and riki in most games. Once encountered a pro. He played pudge and his HP was 6000. He pulled me out of the fountain and killed me. It took 5 heroes to bring his health to 200 and at that point he commited sucide and said "am I a pro guys or what?". Want to get out of this <13 level hellhole ASAP.

This is the best advice ever but as much as I try to be a good teammate and help my teammates instead of stealing their kills, most teammates ditch me when I need their help. Like in the morning when I played ogre magi and tried to be as supportive as possible drow ditched me. At the start of the game I followed drow to the bottom because she was our carry and wanted to protect her and let her farm but she ditched me and went to the top with 2 other players. You can watch the replay if you want and maybe tell what I did wrong. Match Id is: 612540245 

About friends, I was avoiding friends at first because no one wants to play with a noob. Also, I didn't want to die of embarrassment. But now I think I'm ready to make friends. I always commend my teammates when I like their gameplay. May I know why West EU over East? I have always picked East because it's closer.

Hoping to play with you one day


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

[MENTION=153243]uncommonaman[/MENTION]
You can add all the TDF guys if you want. We are all good guys and not afraid of loosing at all, also if no one has recruited you then I can and you can play some bot matches with me to gain good XP points to get to level 10 fast. Also I am free after 22nd April so I can spend more time as well.
Add me. My Steam ID is in my signature, I am not so hard to find.


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]   [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] @others_who_are_interested
> Help this new guy   [MENTION=153243]uncommonaman[/MENTION] since he is new. Since you guys are the recent additions to the members who play dota 2 from Tdf so I think you wont mind playing a pub matches with him
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Huge thanks for the announcement bro. Looking forward to play with you guys.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2014)

*24.media.tumblr.com/f61f62856318918bce9fa9995dfed657/tumblr_n43b98W0HA1spxj76o2_1280.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

LOL where is Microsoft Word.


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=153243]uncommonaman[/MENTION]
> You can add all the TDF guys if you want. We are all good guys and not afraid of loosing at all, also if no one has recruited you then I can and you can play some bot matches with me to gain good XP points to get to level 10 fast. Also I am free after 22nd April so I can spend more time as well.
> Add me. My Steam ID is in my signature, I am not so hard to find.



Thanks bro. So far I feel like I have been welcomed to the TDF dota community. And I really appreciate it. 
Adding you soon and I will try to reach level 13 by 22nd April. I think it's doable if I skip college.


----------



## hsr (Apr 17, 2014)

cable map
EU East may seem geographically closer, but I think the fiber pipelines reach EU West first (not 100% sure, check their pings and see). EU East = russian server basically.

Perseverance (not the item) is what you learn/earn while playing as a newcomer. Only time can meld out a good player. I hate to say this but Drow is my best played hero till date, next to Clinkz. I suggest you try him once, has an escape mechanism/gank advantage and is a perfect snowball hero (one that increases its potency to kill as it gets more kills/assists).

- - - Updated - - -



uncommonaman said:


> Thanks bro. So far I feel like I have been welcomed to the TDF dota community. And I really appreciate it.
> Adding you soon and I will try to reach level 13 by 22nd April. I think it's doable *if I skip college*.



Don't. 22 backlogs and a messed up main project. Trust me.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 17, 2014)

uncommonaman said:


> Thanks bro. So far I feel like I have been welcomed to the TDF dota community. And I really appreciate it.
> Adding you soon and I will try to reach level 13 by 22nd April. I think it's doable if I skip college.



Welcome to tdf. You will get opportunities to play with the pros from tdf just by donating mythical/rare items. Since your name starts with uncommon, so you can negotiate to uncommon as well. 



Spoiler



Just Kidding, and no need to skip college, we play in night or weekends only. Go to the first page of this thread, there you will find tdf users steam profile who plays dota. Feel free to add us.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 17, 2014)

uncommonaman said:


> Thanks bro. So far I feel like I have been welcomed to the TDF dota community. And I really appreciate it.
> Adding you soon and I will try to reach level 13 by 22nd April. I think it's doable if I skip college.


No magic will suddenly happen when you reach lv13 it can happen anytime(gradually). Also try to read/watch about mechanics too as you are new.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2014)

uncommonaman said:


> Thanks bro. So far I feel like I have been welcomed to the TDF dota community. And I really appreciate it.
> Adding you soon and I will try to reach level 13 by 22nd April. I think it's doable if I skip college.



Always play the game, don't let the game play with you.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Also I have noted 1 thing.
> People who started Dota 2 in its early Beta days have more RMM score as compared to guys who started later.
> 
> For eg: Ghouse, Sarath and Error.... All had 3.5- 3.6K mmr after the calibration was complete.
> ...



I started with only 2700 MMR 
I somehow made my way up to 3300 but it's quite competitive now and winning is hard

I am playing only ranked matches now because the skill level seems to be much better balanced than normal matchmaking. Nothing is perfect but still it's more challenging playing ranked matches. But you won't really be happy for too long :'( It's brutal


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2014)

Sarath said:


> I started with only 2700 MMR
> I somehow made my way up to 3300 but it's quite competitive now and winning is hard
> 
> I am playing only ranked matches now because the skill level seems to be much better balanced than normal matchmaking. Nothing is perfect but still it's more challenging playing ranked matches. But you won't really be happy for too long :'( It's brutal


5 man party MMR matches ?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2014)

This is what happens when you f*** around in Dota 2.


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 17, 2014)

hsr said:


> cable map
> EU East may seem geographically closer, but I think the fiber pipelines reach EU West first (not 100% sure, check their pings and see). EU East = russian server basically.
> 
> Perseverance (not the item) is what you learn/earn while playing as a newcomer. Only time can meld out a good player. I hate to say this but Drow is my best played hero till date, next to Clinkz. I suggest you try him once, has an escape mechanism/gank advantage and is a perfect snowball hero (one that increases its potency to kill as it gets more kills/assists).
> ...



Will try EU west and post the ping. I like heroes like husker, viper and drow. They are good for harassing foes and I get an immense pleasure from harassing. Gives you early game advantage. Just read about clinkz. Seems like my type of hero. With fire arrows + invisibility for 35 seconds, one can turn this thing into a killing machine.

Don't want backlogs. Anything but backlogs. And I am skipping college because college buses are taken for election duty.


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Welcome to tdf. You will get opportunities to play with the pros from tdf just by donating mythical/rare items. Since your name starts with uncommon, so you can negotiate to uncommon as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol didn't know you could donate rare items. And if all it takes is sacrificing rare items to play with pros from TDF then I'm willing to make that sacrifice. 
And hyhy skipped exams for dota. I am only skipping boring lectures. But then again he is a pro and he it did for the respect of the community and of course for the 1 million US dollar.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2014)

snap said:


> I kinda want try dota but sometimes comment like this makes me hesitant : (



Well this problem occurs only when you are playing public matches when alone. And that too only for those who somewhat new to the game.

- - - Updated - - -



uncommonaman said:


> Lol didn't know you could donate rare items. And if all it takes is sacrificing rare items to play with pros from TDF then I'm willing to make that sacrifice.
> And hyhy skipped exams for dota. I am only skipping boring lectures. But then again he is a pro and he it did for the respect of the community and of course for the 1 million US dollar.



And he is in military services right now 

Anyways, add all of the members from this thread on steam . You'll find at least 2 people at any point of time (except sleeping hrs)
Most of us play after 7pm to 1 am on weekdays.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]
Where are you these days? Training started already?


----------



## hsr (Apr 17, 2014)

uncommonaman said:


> Lol didn't know you could donate rare items. And if all it takes is sacrificing rare items to play with pros from TDF then I'm willing to make that sacrifice.
> And hyhy skipped exams for dota. I am only skipping boring lectures. But then again he is a pro and he it did for the respect of the community and of course for the 1 million US dollar.



This is exactly why you should stay away from trading and items. He meant it as a joke, and think of the chances you might actually get scammed in the real thing?
I used to play TF2 and know what hat business made of some people (they went mad). This is much much much complex than hat trade and a hell shittier when valve decides to have a discount sale. I put $10 into the game and gained $23 only to spend it on the same thing. Wish I had bought some indie games instead.


p.s. There are no 'pros' in TDF. There are only good players, bad players and the regular folks. 'PRO' is someone who actually is part of a team that's classified as 'pro team' by Valve. When we say pro, it just means 'good'.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2014)

[youtube]lRuX6j57DfE[/youtube]


----------



## hsr (Apr 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]
> Where are you these days? Training started already?



No training for me, direct to devops 
I'm currently at hometown (300+ms) so can't play for that matter and college ends in a week, course viva and main project...


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 17, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> No magic will suddenly happen when you reach lv13 it can happen anytime(gradually). Also try to read/watch about mechanics too as you are new.



You have a point. Will try to improve then instead of playing like 1500 matches a day.


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Always play the game, don't let the game play with you.



Yup. Just like the valve tip: Keep calm, Remember it's just a game.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2014)

hsr said:


> No training for me, direct to devops
> I'm currently at hometown (300+ms) so can't play for that matter and college ends in a week, course viva and main project...



wow nice..
So... busy month ahead I suppose.

- - - Updated - - -



uncommonaman said:


> Yup. Just like the valve tip: Keep calm, Remember it's just a game.



Also remember this: 

Keep calm and buy wards


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Well this problem occurs only when you are playing public matches when alone. And that too only for those who somewhat new to the game.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



That's good for him. 
2 players at any point of time sounds good. Playing with two bros from the TDF is way better than playing with a bunch of random people.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2014)

Sad MMR match
DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - Match 613755111

Neo and I were the only ones doing anything in our team..ES and medusa were complete noobs...Medusa din't lane and untill 25 mins she had no items at all and was just lvl 10 or 12 something.
MMR sucks big time..
Lost a won match thanks to noob ES/Medusa


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 17, 2014)

hsr said:


> This is exactly why you should stay away from trading and items. He meant it as a joke, and think of the chances you might actually get scammed in the real thing?
> I used to play TF2 and know what hat business made of some people (they went mad). This is much much much complex than hat trade and a hell shittier when valve decides to have a discount sale. I put $10 into the game and gained $23 only to spend it on the same thing. Wish I had bought some indie games instead.
> 
> 
> p.s. There are no 'pros' in TDF. There are only good players, bad players and the regular folks. 'PRO' is someone who actually is part of a team that's classified as 'pro team' by Valve. When we say pro, it just means 'good'.


I was joking as well. Dota 2 is masti so I just want to enjoy the game don't want to start a barter club. But thanks for the warning though. And I was using the term 'pro' loosely


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> wow nice..
> So... busy month ahead I suppose.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Lol. And courier as well. In last few games I had to buy the donkey even though I wasn't playing the support.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2014)

Loads of SLTV matches today'
[A] vs DK going on


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Loads of SLTV matches today'
> [A] vs DK going on



I m watching them all live 

Alliance DK match was pretty good.DK won...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> I m watching them all live
> 
> Alliance DK match was pretty good.DK won...


Twitch or dota client?
If dota client, I'd like to watch some matches tonight since tomorrow is a holiday


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Twitch or dota client?
> If dota client, I'd like to watch some matches tonight since tomorrow is a holiday



Don't like to watch on twitch, have the SL ticket, so watching in the dota client which imo is the best way to watch.

Just ping me on steam when you come online, will invite you to party.

Navi vs Eg in a few minutes from now...Dendi vs Arteezy


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 17, 2014)

EG winning against Navi...


----------



## hsr (Apr 17, 2014)

I can haz 'friendship'?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]

This might interest you, you can ask him about organizing tournament stuff.

*www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/239eil/holymaster_head_admin_of_joindota_league_and_jd/


----------



## hsr (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey thanks!!
Posted a query, hopefully I might get an answer?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 18, 2014)

Piyush said:


> 5 man party MMR matches ?



No that's solo ranking. 5 man we always play team matches. We have been playing quite some matches under this > *dotabuff.com/teams/1439514
Team matches can be brutal sometimes. The game forces a gg call out of you.
Weirdly wins/loses in team matches are not counted towards your stats. Any idea why is this?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2014)

Sarath said:


> No that's solo ranking. 5 man we always play team matches. We have been playing quite some matches under this > *dotabuff.com/teams/1439514
> Team matches can be brutal sometimes. The game forces a gg call out of you.
> Weirdly wins/loses in team matches are not counted towards your stats. Any idea why is this?


Nice man... must be fun
And regarding win/loss... they arent counted may be bcoz you are playing as a proper team now... thats just my guess though


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 18, 2014)

So this happened : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2098988


----------



## hsr (Apr 18, 2014)

I play with a digiflip mouse [SUP]don't hate me[/SUP]


----------



## uncommonaman (Apr 18, 2014)

hsr said:


> I play with a digiflip mouse [SUP]don't hate me[/SUP]



Digiflip is good and VFM. Using their mouse pad. Btw, played a match with Dave. Took OD for the first time. And died a lot. So mouse doesn't matter a lot but how you play does.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 18, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Nice man... must be fun
> And regarding win/loss... they arent counted may be bcoz you are playing as a proper team now... thats just my guess though



You too form a team and play against us 

It really sucks that team matches don't count. They are a lot tougher than regular matches or ranked ones. All that and no stats.


----------



## hsr (Apr 18, 2014)

You know what? If anyone's interested I'll hold a mini tournament for us TDF guys. Nothing fancy, but it might be fun (ya never know)!


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sarath said:


> You too form a team and play against us
> 
> It really sucks that team matches don't count. They are a lot tougher than regular matches or ranked ones. All that and no stats.


looking forward to this ...so i can  your friends @$$


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> looking forward to this ...so i can  your friends @$$



That you can my friend, that you can.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 18, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> looking forward to this ...so i can  your friends @$$



let me play carry in your team plz


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2014)

BTW fellas next time I play with you and I will, plz pick your signature heroes, lost 3 matches in a row badly, need some confidence.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> BTW fellas next time I play with you and I will, plz pick your signature heroes, lost 3 matches in a row badly, need some confidence.



ha ha. Be strong, there are 12 loosing streak incoming. That will make you cry. 

- - - Updated - - -



ghouse12311 said:


> let me play carry in your team plz



I never saw you play support.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 19, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> looking forward to this ...so i can  your friends @$$



Lets see how it goes


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> ha ha. Be strong, there are 12 loosing streak incoming. That will make you cry.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Are yaar now its 5 loose streak.  Played 2 games today, both lost.


----------



## hsr (Apr 19, 2014)

I've once done 14 in a row, be strong!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2014)

hsr said:


> I've once done 14 in a row, be strong!



I guess I can't handle that.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 20, 2014)

Lost 2 games because of my mouse dying on me. Damn you Razer!


Looking forward to some lobby matches with you guys. Wanna see how far everyone's come after almost 6 months.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Lost 2 games because of my mouse dying on me. Damn you Razer!
> 
> 
> Looking forward to some lobby matches with you guys. Wanna see how far everyone's come after almost 6 months.



so Dota 2 lobby /team match at 12 clock ?
what about the Dota 2 performance on Mac?


----------



## hsr (Apr 20, 2014)

Why don't we all *i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/003/356/test.gif [SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP]play together?[/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 20, 2014)

hsr said:


> Why don't we all *i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/003/356/test.gif [SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP]play together?[/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]



i am ready to play now..
pls invite me


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 20, 2014)

Please invite me too,my steam user name is [x]d.k 
And I'd is nightfury1234 
Let's play at 12


----------



## hsr (Apr 20, 2014)

SLTV Season 9 Finals, DK v/ Empire today at 10:30 PM IST. Don't miss it!

"Watch out for the resolution-voker"


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2014)

hsr said:


> SLTV Season 9 Finals, DK v/ Empire today at 10:30 PM IST. Don't miss it!
> 
> "Watch out for the resolution-voker"



Ah...Good time to ping rock then.


----------



## hsr (Apr 21, 2014)

It was yesterday lol, and DK won


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2014)

I watched EG vs Empire 3rd match and DK vs Empire 1st match only (only till Void got the aegis).

So who won the finals? I'm assuming DK since they already had 1 game advantage bcoz of winner bracket and they were looking good in their 1st match too.

- - - Updated - - -

EDIT: Seconds late.
 [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] Scoreline?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2014)

hsr said:


> It was yesterday lol, and DK won



****....Yesterday I was kinda busy in evening didn't saw.


----------



## hsr (Apr 21, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/X4e2eSz.png

(DK had Winner's Bracket 1:0 advantage)

*Game 1*
[YOUTUBE]8Mz03UBz_7o[/YOUTUBE]
*Game 2*
[YOUTUBE]yELJSt0Lm7I[/YOUTUBE]


(didn't take screens of the in game spec, forgot )


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2014)

Your videos not working properly.


----------



## hsr (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes they do...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2014)

I will check that 2nd match later. Wanna see how Ember Spirit is meant to be played mid (Im assuming Mushi went mid)


----------



## theserpent (Apr 21, 2014)

Played Viper today with [MENTION=3423]Nilesh[/MENTION] and gigz.But we had 1 sad team mate :/ sniper went AFK For 20-25 mins and comes back when we all are like lvl 15+ then  sven DC's and we loose :/

Viper is really a fun hero,suggest me some builds


----------



## hsr (Apr 22, 2014)

Viper: it's all about right clickin' and pressin' R

(no offence meant to fellow viperiders)

- - - Updated - - -

Alright, I've had enough. Fill this up, play, win and I'll give you an 80% battle bonus. (minimum 8 players to begin)


> The International style rules. No soul ring, no creep blocking, no jungling and no abuse of any bug.
> Best of 3. First pick radiant, second the other and tie breaker will be a random hero from the following: Shadow Fiend, Puck, Invoker, Kunka, Templar Assassin, Zeus, Ember Spirit



*i.imgur.com/eMNpWNX.png


----------



## theserpent (Apr 22, 2014)

hsr said:


> Viper: it's all about right clickin' and pressin' R
> 
> (no offence meant to fellow viperiders)
> 
> ...


Cant fill it


----------



## hsr (Apr 22, 2014)

What's the trouble?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 22, 2014)

> You need permission
> This form can only be viewed by users in the owner's organisation.
> Try contacting the owner of the form if you think that this is a mistake. Learn More.



this.

- - - Updated - - -



> Patch Information:
> Dubai Server now has an entry. They have their own servers and stuff but they fall under the South East Asian division for tournament purposes and stuff.
> Backend Updates
> There is another patch coming this week and a comparatively big one. Around 50 item related strings and 111 dota related strings have been pushed to the translators.



Some patch notes of the 90 mb update


----------



## hsr (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh yeah, my bad it was from my apps account. Should be fine now


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 22, 2014)

hsr said:


> Alright, I've had enough. Fill this up, play, win and I'll give you an 80% battle bonus. (minimum 8 players to begin)
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/eMNpWNX.png



You can take the names from here. I had also plan for the same. But you can take all these up 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155817-dota-2-a-139.html#post2084110


----------



## hsr (Apr 22, 2014)

Not going to "take" any names. Interested people should spend their valuable 30 seconds filling it.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2014)

Filled that up but I'll be available only on Sunday for coming couple of weeks


----------



## sygeek (Apr 22, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Played Viper today with [MENTION=3423]Nilesh[/MENTION] and gigz.But we had 1 sad team mate :/ sniper went AFK For 20-25 mins and comes back when we all are like lvl 15+ then  sven DC's and we loose :/
> 
> Viper is really a fun hero,suggest me some builds


phase drums mek aghs assuming you are playing 2 position.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2014)

SK starts his ulti--> Pulse starts--> Enemy team pause the game--> The pulse continues while in paused game-->No damage done -->Unpause the game when pulse are finished--> Trolled 

Well thats what its been going on dev forums these days


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 22, 2014)

gave my details for 1v1...hoping to win it


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 22, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Played Viper today with [MENTION=3423]Nilesh[/MENTION] and gigz.But we had 1 sad team mate :/ sniper went AFK For 20-25 mins and comes back when we all are like lvl 15+ then  sven DC's and we loose :/
> 
> Viper is really a fun hero,suggest me some builds


people in LPQ games are amazing. if that sven haven't DCed we would have won.

Viper build:
Mek is core
if you dont need to carry your team then go for Phase,agha,HoT,Butterfly
if you need to carry then Treads, Yasha, MKB, Daedalus.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, dont buy vanguard on viper. Meka gives more benefit than vanguard.


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 22, 2014)

*7 Rapiers Megacreeps 9hp Ancient Most Epic Comeback*


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2014)

^^Such team defense and ultimate farm


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 22, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] Can chip in a dota2 key in the prize pool for winner .


----------



## hsr (Apr 22, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] Can chip in a dota2 key in the prize pool for winner .



Seriously? :O


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Guess what,i bought a new puppy and named it "RIKI"  Dota2 is helping me so much in my life


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> Guess what,i bought a new puppy and named it "RIKI"  Dota2 is helping me so much in my life



Pics or didn't happen. 

Kidding. Congrats.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> Guess what,i bought a new puppy and named it "RIKI"  Dota2 is helping me so much in my life



whats the dog look like.... Puck or undying or Axe ?


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 23, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> Guess what,i bought a new puppy and named it "RIKI"  Dota2 is helping me so much in my life



 pics plz...............


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> Guess what,i bought a new puppy and named it "RIKI"  Dota2 is helping me so much in my life



Can it go invisible? 
Congrats


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> Guess what,i bought a new puppy and named it "RIKI"  Dota2 is helping me so much in my life


Haha nice 
Which breed btw?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> Guess what,i bought a new puppy and named it "RIKI"  Dota2 is helping me so much in my life



Just keep it away from Dust


----------



## hsr (Apr 23, 2014)

Make sure he smokes well


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2014)

TI Qualifiers start May 12th. That means TI invited teams must be announced before then in the next 2-3 weeks! 
That means compendium patch soon??


----------



## Ramu56 (Apr 23, 2014)

Labrador Retriever
I think less than 7 weeks old.
*i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p541/ramurocks4u/IMG_20140423_105142293_zps13141007.jpg
*i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p541/ramurocks4u/12_zps33d5059b.png
*i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p541/ramurocks4u/11_zps72ed05a9.png


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh how lovely  I want it wana trade   ? Take anything from my inventory for that dog


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 23, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> Labrador Retriever
> *I think less than 7 weeks old.*
> 
> 
> ...



i think u meant LVL 7 Riki


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2014)

How about 2 rares for that Riki.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 23, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## snap (Apr 23, 2014)

so, just started playing Dota 2  completed the tutorial played the 5 bot matches, help the newbie please


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 24, 2014)

snap said:


> so, just started playing Dota 2  completed the tutorial played the 5 bot matches, help the newbie please


*www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck
*steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=124278228 
*steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=123364976 :- Very comprehensive(even i didn't read it fully). You may want to skip this for later.

Also the third guide must be most up to date. You can also watch YouTube videos if you dont want to read


----------



## DVJex (Apr 24, 2014)

I recommend finishing all the tutorials including the 10 limited heroes human matches. They help quite a bit since humans are way way different from bots.
Purge's Dota channel : *www.youtube.com/user/PurgeGamers
Dotacinema : *www.youtube.com/user/DotaCinema
They have guides about heroes and also some about the mechanics.

For some pro plays : *www.youtube.com/user/noobfromua

And btw welcome to Dota


----------



## snap (Apr 24, 2014)

ty and just completed one limited hero human match, lost horribly


----------



## DVJex (Apr 24, 2014)

Go at it again or read a bit and then go again. Losing is part of the game after all  .


EDIT: For guides about every hero and also mechanics dotafire.com


----------



## hsr (Apr 24, 2014)

hsr said:


> Alright, I've had enough. Fill this up, play, win and I'll give you an 80% battle bonus. (minimum 8 players to begin)
> *i.imgur.com/eMNpWNX.png



Ok guys, it's 12 (3 invited friends) players already for the tournament. Will publish the schedules once we hit 9:00PM IST, Friday 24[SUP]th[/SUP] April 2014.

[GS]0AuOficL-IJqodGpkSmdTdENka2tQd0tCandubVpTZmc&single=true&gid=0[/GS]


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2014)

If possible make the event on Sunday after 4 pm
     [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]
Welcome to dota. Plz go through the guide Nilesh shared, the 1st one.

- - - Updated - - -

This is what happens in PAS thread in dota2.dev 
PS: gif size large enough .
*i.minus.com/ibiNfTnuNTAh6K.gif

- - - Updated - - -

*www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/23thd5/we_will_not_get_a_major_patch_without_a_teaser/

- - - Updated - - -

Alliance vs Rox Kis EPIC BASE RACE

[youtube]za1G9cSQDc4#t=335[/youtube]


----------



## sygeek (Apr 24, 2014)

I want to join too but I don't have internet connection yet at my new place. if possible, can we delay the tourney?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 24, 2014)

hsr said:


> Seriously? :O



Yes. Please inform quickly whether it is needed or not. Otherwise I may go on opening spree again.


----------



## hsr (Apr 25, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Yes. Please inform quickly whether it is needed or not. Otherwise I may go on opening spree again.



Yes please!!


The Great Indian[SUP]*[/SUP] Mid Only FaceOff
*not really
Winner takes all: _1 80% BattleBonus_ & 1 _DOTA 2 Treasure Key_
Brackets from challonge, Double Elimination Traditional Random seeded.
*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png

People from Round 1, it would be awesome if you get ready at the best. I'm free on Sunday and will start after 3pm.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol @ serpent put up against ghouse in the 1st round itself


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2014)

So me and blacklash

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Lol @ serpent put up against ghouse in the 1st round itself



*Blacklash


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 25, 2014)

Can I register or am I late?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] what are the rules?


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 25, 2014)

theserpent said:


> So me and blacklash



 ?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> ?



what?


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 25, 2014)

theserpent said:


> what?



Nothing lol 

cya in match


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2014)

Rules as per the TI3 solo mid

2 kills / 2 towers ( or was it 1 tower?)
No Soul ring
No bottle refill via courier

I dont remember who used to decide the heroes


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Rules as per the TI3 solo mid
> 
> 2 kills / 2 towers ( or was it 1 tower?)
> No Soul ring
> ...



2 kills / 2 towers Not 1 tower


----------



## hsr (Apr 25, 2014)

Basic rules as per TI3 Solo Mids

Win by: gg by other player, two towers destroyed, 2 kills (however match may continue if both parties agree)

No soul ring, no neutral creep farming, no bottle refill via courier, no creep stacking.

Player with the higher seed goes first as Radiant and picks his hero. Second player switches to Radiant and choose hero for the next game. Tie breaker hero is chosen from the following: Shadow Fiend, POTM, Invoker, Puck, Templar Assassin, Storm Spirit, Ember Spirit, _a surprise hero_

 [MENTION=91805]hdknitro[/MENTION] you still can, until Saturday evening!


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh good,


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2014)

What all heros are allowed?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]
I didnt get hero picking rule


----------



## hsr (Apr 25, 2014)

Player A v/ Player B

Game 1
 A -> Radiant, picks a hero (no restrictions, any from the list)
 B -> Dire, takes same hero

Game 2
 B -> Radiant, picks a hero (no restrictions, any from the list)
 A -> Dire, takes same hero

Game 3 (if required)
A -> Radiant, takes a hero as per random chance (maybe I will roll a dice?) (that's chosen from Shadow Fiend, POTM, Invoker, Puck, Templar Assassin, Storm Spirit, Ember Spirit, a surprise hero)
B -> Dire, takes same hero


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]
> I didnt get hero picking rule


1st match hero decided by person on the radiant side then in second match the other person decides then in 3rd match its random


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2014)

^^Oh 
Fine then


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 25, 2014)

hsr said:


> Basic rules as per TI3 Solo Mids
> 
> Win by: gg by other player, two towers destroyed, 2 kills (however match may continue if both parties agree)
> 
> ...



Wat abt courier and starting gold ??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2014)

I was just thinking, its better to lose 1st match and go to loser bracket. That way one will have more chances in reaching final match 

- - - Updated - - -

Thinking of buying these

Dota 2 laptop skin

Mousepad


----------



## hsr (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok guys, I'm just starting it up with my buddies playing against each other as the first match. That's *Skillgannon* v/ *ShhwaVa
*LAN lobby, sorry!

You guys can also speed things up if both of you find a better time and see I'm online 
People can still join, but the schedule will only be filled accordingly.
*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone has a link to the Solo mid rules of ti3? I missed the whole thing so have no idea.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] post your steam id plz


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I was just thinking, its better to lose 1st match and go to loser bracket. That way one will have more chances in reaching final match
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I don't think you need a skin for your plastic "dust"bin but you do need a mouse and mousepad

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> Basic rules as per TI3 Solo Mids
> 
> Win by: gg by other player, two towers destroyed, 2 kills (however match may continue if both parties agree)
> 
> ...



Thanks, filled the form.


----------



## hsr (Apr 25, 2014)

My steam ID is *_hsr* (кλlчρsѳ ☮ dѳкtѳr)


----------



## Nitishshah18 (Apr 25, 2014)

hsr said:


> My steam ID is *_hsr* (кλlчρsѳ ☮ dѳкtѳr)



Registered Looking forward to it Guys....


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 26, 2014)

Check out my new loading screen, lovely. he he

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/3281180234047652447/41E64ED63C166324A9C1D5E955B9405CEE851A7E/1024x578.resizedimage


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 26, 2014)

Spring Cleaning Update:
Ausp item(mythicals,rares) gonna be cleaned in this update 


Spoiler



Spring Cleaning Update 
lina's laguna blade with agha can damage Magic immune units
Lich's chain frost with agha has no bounce limit
Phantom Assassain evasion is increased to 50% on max
Tinker heat seeking missile no longer blocked by etheral
Ursa Fury swipes is no longer a UAM it means we can build skadi+MoM(everything) on that F*** Bear
To Share wards.Hold ctrl and click on allied heroes
wards cant be placed inside fountain(TY VALVE)


----------



## Desmond (Apr 26, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Spring Cleaning Update:
> Ausp item(mythicals,rares) gonna be cleaned in this update
> 
> 
> ...



Son of a *****. Pubstomper's will rejoice.

Not too long ago I was wondering about alternative builds for Ursa which does not require Vlads and couldn't think of anything since Fury Swipes was UAM. Now the possibilities are limiteless. Fury Swipes + Desolator = GG. Roshan will melt in seconds.

- - - Updated - - -

Edit :

Also :

Axe got nerfed. Counter Helix is now Pseudo random. That means, no more effective jungling.

Chaos Knight's Phantasm now has a chance to create an extra illusion when cast.

Huskar's Burning Spears is no longer a UAM. So, now you can stack it with lifesteal.

KOTL : Added Aghanim's Scepter upgrade: Provides permanent Spirit Form. Additionally, the following effects are active during the day: Keeper of the Light gains unobstructed vision and Illuminate heals allies for 75% of the damage values

Tresdin : Moment Of Courage is now pseudo-Random. No more effective jungling now.

Lich : Frost Armor can be cast on buildings. Pretty great.

Necro : Reaper's Scythe now adds +30% duration to the respawn timer. A serious buff. This will force a lot of buybacks.

Riki : Backstab now works when attacking allied units. Does that mean that allied heroes will take damage?

Vengeful Spirit : When Vengeful Spirit is slain, her killer is inflicted with a negative Vengeance Aura, which decreases the damage of her killer and their nearby allies, until she revives. That means, she is pretty useful even when dead. A true support.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2014)

When this update will come ??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Spring Cleaning Update:
> Ausp item(mythicals,rares) gonna be cleaned in this update
> 
> lina's laguna blade with agha can damage Magic immune units
> ...





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Son of a *****. Pubstomper's will rejoice.
> 
> Not too long ago I was wondering about alternative builds for Ursa which does not require Vlads and couldn't think of anything since Fury Swipes was UAM. Now the possibilities are limiteless. Fury Swipes + Desolator = GG. Roshan will melt in seconds.
> 
> ...


*Overpowered*

Liked KOTL , VS update
Necro buff should have been with Agha instead.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 26, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Necro : Reaper's Scythe now adds +30% duration to the respawn timer. A serious buff. This will force a lot of buybacks
> Riki : Backstab now works when attacking allied units. Does that mean that allied heroes will take damage?


1)Necro scythe with agha prevents buyback so OP
2)only when denying creeps and heroes ..i hope so
else Some retard R player goes psycho and kill their own team


----------



## nims11 (Apr 26, 2014)

Deso Ursa coming :3


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2014)

[MENTION=123634]ganeshnokiae63[/MENTION]
Where did you see that change regarding auspicious items?
I couldnt find in the blogpost


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh boy oh boy, KOTL will do some deadly support damage with his illuminate


----------



## Nitishshah18 (Apr 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *Overpowered*
> 
> Liked KOTL , VS update
> Necro buff should have been with Agha instead.




no sniper update... only bug fix


----------



## debarshi (Apr 26, 2014)

Meepo will *not *be available in the ABILITY DRAFT mode. That's a really welcome change.

- - - Updated - - -

Earthshaker got a good change, not ignoring invisible heroes. Now a stunned riki will take damage :yay:

Huskar's burning spear is not an UAM?! O.O Which effectively means auto casting it with Desolator, and Lifesteal... Makes up for the nerf Huskar got a while back!

Laguna blade going through BKB? Reducing the reasons to buy a BKB?

Lycan got a nerf, which decreases survivability quite a bit

Necrosphos' buff is like OMG, an increase in the Aura range? Its already is pretty annoying.

And shadow amulet is finally useful!


----------



## hsr (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok guys, it has begun. Have fun and play well!!!
*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png


----------



## nims11 (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## snap (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 26, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] when are the 1v1 games starting? i want to watch...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2014)

Nitishshah18 said:


> no sniper update... only bug fix


Yup.. 3 fix for him but no update


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=123634]ganeshnokiae63[/MENTION]
> Where did you see that change regarding auspicious items?
> I couldnt find in the blogpost



err it was a troll and you falled for it


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 26, 2014)

Cool, want to ask two things:-
1. match timings?
2. do we lvl up first with 999999 gold or start as we regularly do?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> err it was a troll and you falled for it



Phew... I took it seriously 

- - - Updated - - -



hdknitro said:


> Cool, want to ask two things:-
> 1. match timings?
> 2. do we lvl up first with 999999 gold or start as we regularly do?


1. Hsr will tell
2. Level 1 with equal gold


----------



## snap (Apr 26, 2014)

so, completed the 10 limited hero human matches training. Played one all pick with bounty hunter won with 7 kills, 1 death, 8 assists


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2014)

snap said:


> so, completed the 10 limited hero human matches training. Played one all pick with bounty hunter won with 7 kills, 1 death, 8 assists



Bountiful


----------



## snap (Apr 26, 2014)

any tips for me? I feel pretty comfortable with the bounty hunter


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2014)

snap said:


> any tips for me? I feel pretty comfortable with the bounty hunter



Well I find BH to be played as Ganker role (since he can scout while being invisible, has good passive which slows too and a ministun nuking spell which can stop channeling spells using heroes like witch doctor / Enigma/ Crystal Maiden....). But I like BH for 2  ain reasons: His ultimate ability Track which makes money making easier not only for himslef but for team mates as well AND his cool dialogues 

Well regarding skill build, he's very flexible. 
If you want to make sure you get last hits on your lane and you are NOT laning with a carry hero, then you can max both shuriken and jinada with 1 point in invi just to escape when require. Jinada dmg is to take  last hits and shuriken to harass range enemy heroes. Its upto you how you harass and take last hits. Items to be made should be those which will make you do most damage or disable heroes with dmg too. Deso, MKB, BKB, Battlefury etc.

If you are laning alone in hard lane, then max invi and shuriken with 1 pont on jinada. Since you are in hard lane, dont oush the lane. Farm under your tower. Make items which will help you and team in team fights, like aura items or disableing items or debuff items like Vlad, Drums, Medallion of courage, Assault Cuirass, Orchid etc.

A early battle fury always help you in farming lanes / jungle. If you think you can kill 1 hero on your own, then make Orchid and Dagon too if required. Enemy wont be able to do anything.

Apart from this, always remember to track enemies. Tracking isnt only to track invi units, but its a money making skill. It can make or break your game depending upon how are you using it.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 26, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Deso Ursa coming :3



I am glad about this Ursa buff. Earlier it was too boring to play Ursa. His builds were predictable. Just rush Vlads, then Rosh. Now there is some variety in his builds and its more unpredictable for other players.


----------



## hsr (Apr 26, 2014)

[MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] (Maddoc_71), I can't find him on steam!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] *steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198060648246/


----------



## snap (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, reached level 4


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 26, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Son of a *****. Pubstomper's will rejoice.
> Riki : Backstab now works when attacking allied units. Does that mean that allied heroes will take damage?



I think this means when you try to deny allied heroes/creeps from behind, backstab will now work on them too


----------



## snap (Apr 27, 2014)

Winning matches with the bounty hunter but one question : what to do with the gold? I bought most of the recommended items like Vladmir's Offering, Sange and Yasha, Medallion of Courage, phase boots etc but still had plenty of gold left towards the end game, is this always like this or am i doing something wrong?  11, 2, 8 stats of the match


----------



## DVJex (Apr 27, 2014)

Buy a rapier XD. But more seriously, get more expensive items. Like your boots, replace them with Boots of Travel. Also try getting items like butterfly,heart,assault cuirass,abyssal blade.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2014)

snap said:


> Winning matches with the bounty hunter but one question : what to do with the gold? I bought most of the recommended items like Vladmir's Offering, Sange and Yasha, Medallion of Courage, phase boots etc but still had plenty of gold left towards the end game, is this always like this or am i doing something wrong?  11, 2, 8 stats of the match



Butterfly will serve BH well, also if Carry then Daedalus.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2014)

snap said:


> Winning matches with the bounty hunter but one question : what to do with the gold? I bought most of the recommended items like Vladmir's Offering, Sange and Yasha, Medallion of Courage, phase boots etc but still had plenty of gold left towards the end game, is this always like this or am i doing something wrong?  11, 2, 8 stats of the match



If enemy team have a good spell user them make Orchid and make him useless for 5 secs. 
Battlefury is also a good item... almost a core item for him. 
MKB butterfly Abyssal.. etc are fine


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 27, 2014)

Treasure Key transferred to [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] . Winner will get it from him.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2014)

Holy ****.....How did I got on that list of Face off ?? I never registered but well if I am there then I'll play....DOTA 2 working fine also now. And who made that, does he have a vendetta against me that he matched me against Vegeta. **** I have only played 126 matches so far and you guys out me against 2000+ match guys. Bad for arijit.


----------



## hsr (Apr 27, 2014)

Guys, first match *azinga.Pikachu v/ Art Of Trolling NOW, join me for spectating it live *


----------



## Sarath (Apr 27, 2014)

How are you guys watching the game?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2014)

snap said:


> Winning matches with the bounty hunter but one question : what to do with the gold? I bought most of the recommended items like Vladmir's Offering, Sange and Yasha, Medallion of Courage, phase boots etc but still had plenty of gold left towards the end game, is this always like this or am i doing something wrong?  11, 2, 8 stats of the match



This is how I play BH :

For starting items, get a Ring Of Protection instead of a Stout Shield. This can later be upgraded to a Ring Of Basilius. The mana regen will maintain a decent mana pool till you get your Bottle.

As for skills, get Jinada first. This will give you a guaranteed last hit every few seconds, if you time it right. Follow this with Invisibility and then your Shuriken. Max out Jinada and Shuriken first, with higher priority on Shuriken because its damage scales very good at 100/200/250/325. So, you can use level 2 Shuriken to take down low health escaping enemies. Skill your ult (Track) at the normal 6/11/16 levels.

Complete your Basilius, then get Bottle and Phase boots. Then rush Desolator. Keep roaming after level 6 and gank with your teammates. Always remember to Track heroes so that you and your team gets the extra gold which you can use to complete your deso. Also, it is very important to maintain rune control to offset your mana and health losses. The runes spawn every 2 mins at either one of the two locations and try to grab them everytime. This way, you can deny them to the enemy and keep your own health and mana maintained at the same time.

After the Desolator start making a Sange and Yasha, Yasha first, since you will benefit greatly with the extra move speed and attack speed. The Maim passive of Sange And Yasha stacks very well with the slow from Jinada.

After this you can try for these items : 

Butterfly (A great luxury item on all Agility heroes. Great attack speed and evasion), 

Assault Cuirass (The -5 armor debuff + -7 armor debuff from Desolator = -12 armor debuff for enemies. Note that armor can have negative values, therefore, if you reduce the armor of enemies to less than their current armor, you will deal bonus damage), 

Drums Of Endurance (Another situational but good item to kill enemies that are too fast to catch up. Good against enemies such as Spirit Breaker and a tracked Bone Fletcher)

Orchid Malevolence (Again a situational item. Should be bought to silence the annoying nukers/stunners who could botch your gank attempt)

Vladimirs (Lifesteal for you and your team and also stacks with your Desolator. Don't make this if someone already has one of these in your team)

Divine Rapier (Buy only if you are confident that you won't die and lose it. But, if you manage to get your positioning and hits right, you can eat up more than half of your enemies HP in a single shot with Jinada. Supports could die in a single shot itself)

- - - Updated - - -



Sarath said:


> How are you guys watching the game?



I am in office. If someone can broadcast on Twitch, I can watch.


----------



## snap (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks all  btw do you guys play together or is there some level restrictions? as i am just level 4.

My steam id:*steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198132064310


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10151428_661873777201396_5428336507551007180_n.jpg


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 27, 2014)

^^
best name for a single team 

and Internet Explorer is Slow here also


----------



## snap (Apr 27, 2014)

How to play/counter when the other team have gem of true sight or when the other team have Slardar or Riki?   The previous match the other team had Riki with gem of true sight, he first silences then chases and kills me  i couldn't even put track on him. Is Riki better choice than Gondar? who will die more quickly in aoe attacks?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2014)

snap said:


> How to play/counter when the other team have gem of true sight or when the other team have Slardar or Riki?   The previous match the other team had Riki with gem of true sight, he first silences then chases and kills me  i couldn't even put track on him. Is Riki better choice than Gondar? who will die more quickly in aoe attacks?



Just stay back with your team and track the enemies. Let them do most of the damage, you can just finish off low HP heroes who are trying to escape. Your positioning should be good to accomplish this. If any enemy hero drops the gem, grab it.

Carry dust/sentries for invi heroes.

As for Riki, he is very dependent on farm. If you let him free farm, he will rape late game. Keep ganking him early game, BH has a upper hand since Riki cannot go invi before level 6. Screw up his farm and you screw up his game.


----------



## hsr (Apr 27, 2014)

*Today's Standings*​*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2014)

[MENTION=3423]Nilesh[/MENTION] [MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION] Where were you today?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 27, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=3423]Nilesh[/MENTION] [MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION] Where were you today?


well i was there(for some time) watched some matches too. he was not online so i left


----------



## Sarath (Apr 27, 2014)

When will round 2 be scheduled?


----------



## Gamrgaurav (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi TDF I'm new to DOTA and want to learn a few tricks... please help me out here I'm at level 5 on DOTA and trying to play SNIPER could you plz suggest me some items or builds
Storm spirit really annoys me... can he be countered with SNIPER


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 28, 2014)

Gamrgaurav said:


> Hi TDF I'm new to DOTA and want to learn a few tricks... please help me out here I'm at level 5 on DOTA and *trying to play SNIPER *could you plz suggest me some items or builds
> Storm spirit really annoys me... can he be countered with SNIPER



Well Contact zero if u are* trying to play SNIPER* 

n for all other heros...



Spoiler



...Just ask Ninno A Valve employ



- - - Updated - - -

WTF


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 28, 2014)

hsr said:


> *Today's Standings*​*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png



wow anand won???? srsly.........

even i want in.............


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 28, 2014)

hsr said:


> *Today's Standings*​*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png



Ghouse lost? :what:


----------



## debarshi (Apr 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=3423]Nilesh[/MENTION] [MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION] Where were you today?



Sorry, I had power-cuts through out the day. Couldn't log in to Steam. I'll be up for it anytime Nilesh can.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2014)

Are yaar. My luck is so dead, now I have to play against Sarath, ****. Like playing against Ninno wasn't enough, that was luck that I won but even luck won't favor me this time against Sarath.


----------



## DVJex (Apr 28, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> WTF



Dat Speed :O . Reminds me of pro starcraft players.



Piyush said:


> [MENTION=3423]Nilesh[/MENTION] [MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION] Where were you today?



I think the best time for those two are after midnight  .



gameranand said:


> Are yaar. My luck is so dead, now I have to play against Sarath, ****. Like playing against Ninno wasn't enough, that was luck that I won but even luck won't favor me this time against Sarath.



I've got a question. Did you use a support?? (Say yes)


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 28, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> Ghouse lost? :what:


I didnt see their matches since frequent DC
what happened ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2014)

DVJex said:


> I've got a question. Did you use a support?? (Say yes)



Well I used DP for mid and Random was Mirana.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> I didnt see their matches since frequent DC
> what happened ?



First match was close, Mirana, both played well.
But in 2nd match ghouse gave first blood by over extending himself and tower helped Soumo get the kill. So it was easy to get 2nd kill as well since Timbersaw lvl 6 can be scary.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Well I used DP for mid and Random was Mirana.



Dire hero?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Are yaar. My luck is so dead, now I have to play against Sarath, ****. Like playing against Ninno wasn't enough, that was luck that I won but even luck won't favor me this time against Sarath.



Anything can happen in doto bro. But I won't be underestimating you too. I will *youtu.be/zJZbrN3Q7rA?t=5m25s


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 28, 2014)

Faking Airtel, my net have been stopped, due to some morons scumbag airtel people. Dont ever use Airtel, all are cheaters. We told them to stop connection on 30th April, but they stopped it yesterday, (7 days before the billing cycle) without even lettting us know. And now they were b1tching that it will take 7 days to reactivate. But after some fighting they came down to 1 day. Lets see, if they continue this circle jerking today also or not. 

Dont ever use Airtel. They are good as long you are their customer, but they will make you panic when you have to shift/discontinue connection..

Sad I cannot play in this tourney, not even watch  
  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] Sorry man, if I made you wait.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 28, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> I didnt see their matches since frequent DC
> what happened ?



that souma guy, piyush's friend is really good...i almost won the first mirana game and in the second timbersaw game lost under 5 mins 

need some practice to play 1v1 games.....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2014)

He is a tdf member but not an active guy here   [MENTION=99724]soumo27[/MENTION] is his id

- - - Updated - - -



Gamrgaurav said:


> Hi TDF I'm new to DOTA and want to learn a few tricks... please help me out here I'm at level 5 on DOTA and trying to play SNIPER could you plz suggest me some items or builds
> Storm spirit really annoys me... can he be countered with SNIPER


Share your steam id here so that you can play /watch with us

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> wow anand won???? srsly.........
> 
> even i want in.............


Too late now
May be next tourney (if any)


----------



## snap (Apr 28, 2014)

snap said:


> Thanks all  btw do you guys play together or is there some level restrictions? as i am just level 4.
> 
> My steam id:*steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198132064310





snap said:


> How to play/counter when the other team have gem of true sight or when the other team have Slardar or Riki?   The previous match the other team had Riki with gem of true sight, he first silences then chases and kills me  i couldn't even put track on him. Is Riki better choice than Gondar? who will die more quickly in aoe attacks?



anymore ideas


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Dire hero?



Bhai in desperate times you have to change the priorities. 


Sarath said:


> Anything can happen in doto bro. But I won't be underestimating you too. I will *youtu.be/zJZbrN3Q7rA?t=5m25s



Go easy on me and you can underestimate me. 


arijitsinha said:


> Faking Airtel, my net have been stopped, due to some morons scumbag airtel people. Dont ever use Airtel, all are cheaters. We told them to stop connection on 30th April, but they stopped it yesterday, (7 days before the billing cycle) without even lettting us know. And now they were b1tching that it will take 7 days to reactivate. But after some fighting they came down to 1 day. Lets see, if they continue this circle jerking today also or not.
> 
> Dont ever use Airtel. They are good as long you are their customer, but they will make you panic when you have to shift/discontinue connection..
> 
> ...



Its quite alright. Happens with all of us, its India and we know it and accept it.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2014)

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]
When he smokes you must be running away from him while your back turned on him right?
Thats what he actually wants, doing backstabbing for bonus damage. Try to face him until the smoke expires. Yea you will take damage but less compared to the time when you were running away. Also use phase boots active ability to gain bonus speed AND phased movement  for 4 secs.
First of all, if they have Slardar or any gem carrying hero, then you shouldnt roam much alone. Go along with a disabler. You can also make SnY / BKB / Linkin/ Halberd to get some tankiness.

And yea we play together. There is no level restrictions but levels play role when you are in the same party and finding for a match. The matchmaking algo keeps changing in major updates.. so thats that.


----------



## hsr (Apr 28, 2014)

offtopic: thread crossed 100k views  (100,818)


----------



## snap (Apr 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]
> When he smokes you must be running away from him while your back turned on him right?
> Thats what he actually wants, doing backstabbing for bonus damage. Try to face him until the smoke expires. Yea you will take damage but less compared to the time when you were running away. Also use phase boots active ability to gain bonus speed AND phased movement  for 4 secs.
> First of all, if they have Slardar or any gem carrying hero, then you shouldnt roam much alone. Go along with a disabler. You can also make SnY / BKB / Linkin/ Halberd to get some tankiness.
> ...





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Just stay back with your team and track the enemies. Let them do most of the damage, you can just finish off low HP heroes who are trying to escape. Your positioning should be good to accomplish this. If any enemy hero drops the gem, grab it.
> 
> Carry dust/sentries for invi heroes.
> 
> As for Riki, he is very dependent on farm. If you let him free farm, he will rape late game. Keep ganking him early game, BH has a upper hand since Riki cannot go invi before level 6. Screw up his farm and you screw up his game.



thanks, any hero with gem of true sight is dangerous to gondar but riki with gem, silence, blink and his late game carry prowess totally makes my bounty hunter useless


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 28, 2014)

So when is tier 2 matches?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> So when is tier 2 matches?



next weekend
But I want [MENTION=3423]Nilesh[/MENTION] and [MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION] to finish their matches asap


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 28, 2014)

[MENTION=3423]Nilesh[/MENTION] and [MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION] ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 28, 2014)

when are you free  [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] so that we can have the match?
also i would i like to have it on friday or afterwards. I  think i can manage before that too but...


----------



## Desmond (Apr 28, 2014)

snap said:


> thanks, any hero with gem of true sight is dangerous to gondar but riki with gem, silence, blink and his late game carry prowess totally makes my bounty hunter useless



You can support your team by tracking him and let them take him out. Once he is killed, you can get the other heroes.

Always remember : Giving Riki free farm/Feeding him = Asking to get raped.


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 28, 2014)

I think I need to rethink how I play after the debacle that happened in my matches. Ran in too fast I guess.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2014)

hdknitro said:


> I think I need to rethink how I play after the debacle that happened in my matches. Ran in too fast I guess.



Watch your own match replay. Best way.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> next weekend
> But I want [MENTION=3423]Nilesh[/MENTION] and [MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION] to finish their matches asap



I'm up for it. All night.


----------



## hsr (Apr 29, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/Tq2k1Kr.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/wL3gaj1.jpg?1


----------



## Gamrgaurav (Apr 29, 2014)

@ Piyush.. 
My steam id is gamrgaurav.. TY


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

hsr said:


> offtopic: thread crossed 100k views  (100,818)



I remember when there were only 3-4 active users on this and the older DotA thread. This sure is a milestone.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 29, 2014)

Whenever I play with the laptop lid closed, and my external monitor connected, I experience heavy lag spikes, which disappear the moment I open the laptop screen. Any reasons for this?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Whenever I play with the laptop lid closed, and my external monitor connected, I experience heavy lag spikes, which disappear the moment I open the laptop screen. Any reasons for this?



I am not sure but I think that when you close the lid the laptop goes into power saver mode. Check your power settings.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 29, 2014)

Can I still join the tourney?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

Rubick Trainer for Dota 2, its a quiz about skills : *www.wonderfulfailure.com/dotaquiz/hard/


----------



## snap (Apr 29, 2014)

btw which regions you guys play or prefer and what about the pings? now on a loosing streak, whole team getting killed by ursa


----------



## candy k (Apr 29, 2014)

*share4steam.com/?id=0fbd53.....you need to check this out,,whatt i gota here


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 29, 2014)

candy k said:


> *share4steam.com/?id=0fbd53.....you need to check this out,,whatt i gota here



Dont post referrel link, and that doesnot work.


----------



## hsr (Apr 29, 2014)

I need your opinion on an open to all tournament for teams. Topics such as prize money, format, rules and betting are the first to point out.
I really would like to see something of ~16 teams participating so help me out!!!

[SUB](posting this for the n[SUP]th[/SUP] time)[/SUB]


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 29, 2014)

It could be great and teams could be made or gathered by Q3 this year. We would just have to have to get the word out.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2014)

hsr said:


> I need your opinion on an open to all tournament for teams. Topics such as prize money, format, rules and betting are the first to point out.
> I really would like to see something of ~16 teams participating so help me out!!!
> 
> [SUB](posting this for the n[SUP]th[/SUP] time)[/SUB]



What do you need help with ? You are already familiar with hosting/casting matches. Dont go for betting as of now. Prize.... make each team pay 6 rares OR 1 key as registration fee. Since there are 5-6 players in each tem, 1 rare per person aint tough. Or if you are aiming for hefty prize pool then convert all those rares/keys into real money via steam market place then into paypal and buy something...just an idea. Rules are not much changed I think and same goes with format as well.


----------



## hsr (Apr 29, 2014)

I was thinking of a model where all participants give a rare or a team gives a key. Others are also allowed to donate rares or keys D), contributing to the prize pool and get to spectate games live. Key goals will be set, which upon matching will unlock stuff from market as extra.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am not sure but I think that when you close the lid the laptop goes into power saver mode. Check your power settings.



Umm, no, the monitor would have shut down if it goes into power saver mode. Everything is fine, except the ping.

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> I was thinking of a model where all participants give a rare or a team gives a key. Others are also allowed to donate rares or keys D), contributing to the prize pool and get to spectate games live. Key goals will be set, which upon matching will unlock stuff from market as extra.



Mechandise of tourney for extra monetization would be nice..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Umm, no, the monitor would have shut down if it goes into power saver mode. Everything is fine, except the ping.



I am talking about Power Saver mode, not Standby.


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 29, 2014)

Each player giving a rare to the price pool seems okay to me. And the top 3 teams get all the pool in 50:30:20 ratio


----------



## Sarath (Apr 29, 2014)

What happened to the match between Debarshi and Niilesh?


----------



## snap (Apr 29, 2014)

snap said:


> btw which regions you guys play or prefer and what about the pings? now on a loosing streak, whole team getting killed by ursa



should i add all the regions in preferences?


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 29, 2014)

Uh no, just south east Asia..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarath said:


> What happened to the match between Debarshi and Niilesh?



I'm waiting too


----------



## debarshi (Apr 30, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I'm waiting too



I'm waiting too. Nilesh didn't reply. I just need him to tell around 3 hours in advance.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am talking about Power Saver mode, not Standby.



Uhm, I double checked the power settings, and the mode after closing lid. It doesn't go into power saver mode.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 30, 2014)

debarshi said:


> I'm waiting too. Nilesh didn't reply. I just need him to tell around 3 hours in advance.



hmm ok lets do it tommorow. when are you free after noon? i saw you online today but didn't come as hsr was offline


----------



## debarshi (Apr 30, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> hmm ok lets do it tommorow. when are you free after noon? i saw you online today but didn't come as hsr was offline



Tomorrow I'd be going to vote  Afternoon sure!! Ask hsr if he'll be there


----------



## Gamrgaurav (Apr 30, 2014)

snap said:


> should i add all the regions in preferences?



Ursa can only be blocked using stunners if he has carried in late game...
In early game he can easily be countered with heavy damage players like Death Prophet  or Razor(use static link)


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2014)

Gamrgaurav said:


> Ursa can only be blocked using stunners if he has carried in late game...
> In early game he can easily be countered with heavy damage players like Death Prophet  or Razor(use static link)



That is why I prefer jungling Ursa and avoid any direct confrontation with the enemy until my core items are ready and I have roshed. Blink is a must in order to gank effectively.

- - - Updated - - -

Another counter for Ursa is Ghost Sceptre. All of his damage is physical. Just cast Ghost Sceptre on yourself when he comes to attack you and TP out.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 30, 2014)

Its here!!! Its here!!! The spring cleaning update. Not gonna sleep tonight. And its freaking 624 mbs *sigh* 

*excited*


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 30, 2014)

333MB done out of 625 and again redownloading full update


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> 333mb done out of 625 and again redownloading full update



wth 625 mb


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 30, 2014)

my data limit is about to be finished(~200 mb) so cannot download the update. i would download it on friday.

edit:  if you guys cant wait i can give the win to debarshi


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2014)

The International 2014 announced.

*www.dota2.com/international/announcement/

July 18-21,2014


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 30, 2014)

*www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/24cnug/literally_gamebreaking_venge_dying_to_a_tower/

boost your win rate. 

pick venge, 
if you are loosing suicide to roshan/tower/ancient.
???
Profit.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> *www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/24cnug/literally_gamebreaking_venge_dying_to_a_tower/
> 
> boost your win rate.
> 
> ...



WTF. Serious bug.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> my data limit is about to be finished(~200 mb) so cannot download the update. i would download it on friday.
> 
> edit:  if you guys cant wait i can give the win to debarshi


Can wait.....if you can play your match  on Friday


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The International 2014 announced.
> 
> *www.dota2.com/international/announcement/
> 
> July 18-21,2014


Finally...


arijitsinha said:


> *www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/24cnug/literally_gamebreaking_venge_dying_to_a_tower/
> 
> boost your win rate.
> 
> ...



lol nice


----------



## Gamrgaurav (Apr 30, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> 333MB done out of 625 and again redownloading full update




I share your sentiments


----------



## snap (Apr 30, 2014)

all modes unlocked for me after the update and i am only level 5, is it a bug?


----------



## Gamrgaurav (Apr 30, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That is why I prefer jungling Ursa and avoid any direct confrontation with the enemy until my core items are ready and I have roshed. Blink is a must in order to gank effectively.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Another counter for Ursa is Ghost Sceptre. All of his damage is physical. Just cast Ghost Sceptre on yourself when he comes to attack you and TP out.



Actually GS is for escape ... ursa will still be in the game to annoy the opposition... 
*a good counter must shut him off*.... *warding in the enemy jungle* is also a good measure against ursa


----------



## hsr (Apr 30, 2014)

IMO, Drow and DP can hand down fuzzy's ass pretty neatly if played right. Kill dem roshans before him!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 30, 2014)

i have played ursa countless times my most effective hero he is, and the most effective thing against ursa is chain mail you just require the right timing............. also drow can be powerful against him........


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 30, 2014)

Pick Ogre Magi and stun Ursa  in fights until he dies
force staff Yourself and your allies to keep the distance from Ursa
slows and stuns are enough to make ursa dumb in team fights


----------



## Gamrgaurav (Apr 30, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Pick Ogre Magi and stun Ursa  in fights until he dies
> force staff Yourself and your allies to keep the distance from Ursa
> slows and stuns are enough to make ursa dumb in team fights



Still he is a difficult hero to counter, specially if he has good farm.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Pick Ogre Magi and stun Ursa  in fights until he dies
> force staff Yourself and your allies to keep the distance from Ursa
> slows and stuns are enough to make ursa dumb in team fights



Man but his Stun is just 1.5 secs, so low, not enough.


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Man but his Stun is just 1.5 secs, so low, not enough.



in late game if ur team's carry has fram 1.5 is more then enough / and also sheep stick is also usefull in late game against ursa


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Man but his Stun is just 1.5 secs, so low, not enough.



when ursa is laning aginst you ,you keep on stunning to mess his farm and he will go NC to farm 
then at that time you will have boots and soul ring (else farm that first) and Hunt him
ogre has the highest str gain among Int heroes
bloodlust is so important in teamfights and gives little boost to carries especially
bloodlust can be waited to skill so max 1st and 2nd and put a point on 3 rd is enough
and ulti on respective 6,11,16


----------



## snap (Apr 30, 2014)

which game modes you guys play? recently playing captains mode, team communication is good and getting to try new heroes


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2014)

snap said:


> which game modes you guys play? recently playing captains mode, team communication is good and getting to try new heroes



Already trying captain mode?!?! 
I play All pick, Least played, Single Draft, Random draft and All random these days.


----------



## snap (Apr 30, 2014)

yea i thought it unlocks at level 10 but after the update all modes are unlocked and iam only level 5, playing captain mode cause i thought team play would be good


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> when ursa is laning aginst you ,you keep on stunning to mess his farm and he will go NC to farm
> then at that time you will have boots and soul ring (else farm that first) and Hunt him
> ogre has the highest str gain among Int heroes
> bloodlust is so important in teamfights and gives little boost to carries especially
> ...



OK so what is ideal Build for Ogre for Skills and what items to get. I always get confused in that, also due to babysitting the carry, I never get enough gold to get good items.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK so what is ideal Build for Ogre for Skills and what items to get. I always get confused in that, also due to babysitting the carry, I never get enough gold to get good items.


get the items in these order
soul ring->arcane boots->Forcestaff->agha->bloodstone/Hex
let another support get mekanism or some tanker especailly BristleBack or Viper
when you are babysitting heroes in safe lanes(radiant-bot ,dire-top)-try to pull NC at :15 and :45 mark-it makes your carry to farm under the tower safely
when you are laning in radiant-top ,you can pull NC camp near the lane so that you can mess their farm and you can get few last hits
remember to gank after lvl 7 or whenever you maxed the stun 
ogre can easily Kill the Support/Squishy heroes fastly
Remember to Stun the carries in team fights


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> get the items in these order
> soul ring->arcane boots->Forcestaff->agha->bloodstone/Hex
> let another support get mekanism or some tanker especailly BristleBack or Viper
> when you are babysitting heroes in safe lanes(radiant-bot ,dire-top)-try to pull NC at :15 and :45 mark-it makes your carry to farm under the tower safely
> ...



OK thanks a lot. I always used to make Meka first which delayed all my items. Will try this build next time.

Also What about jakiro
I always max LF and IP first and 1st ability at last. TBH hardly use the first ability at all.
For items I go in this order
Boots - Meka - Arg Septer.


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Also What about jakiro
> I always max LF and IP first and 1st ability at last. TBH hardly use the first ability at all.
> For items I go in this order
> Boots - Meka - Arg Septer.



Jakiro:

*Liquid Fire* is good when you want to push lanes quickly so as to end game before late game phase starts.
*Ice Path *- If you are the only stunner in your team, then this skill is your first priority
*Dual Breadth*- Level 1 slow should be taken before level 4 since it will come handy. For eg: If you are laning with a carry like Ursa/ Juggernaut/ Phantom Assassin/etc.... level 1 DB will help your carry A LOT

*Macropyre*- You may find it funny but I actually skip his ulti until I have maxed out IP and LF along with 1 point on DB. Simply because other skills are more useful in team fights. Macropyre is only good when you have a good lockdown skill like Faceless void Chronosphere or Magnus Reverse Polarity or Elder Titan Astral Stomp, etc/...

*Items*-
You can skip boot upgrade only if one of your other team member is making arcane boots. This way you can rush Meka. 
Jakiro is slow, so I sometimes make Tranquil boots for speed if some other guy already have arcane boots. If not, then I\ll make arcane boots and later will buy Euls scepter.
Apart from those items, make Force staff, Euls, Veil of Discord, Pipe of Insight (only if enemy has good magic dmg AND no one else is making this). By the time you make all of these depending upon mat5ch requirement, match should be over  And if still the match is in progress and you have enough gold, then go for Shiva guard OR Scythe of Vyse OR Necronomicon etc... depending upon what your match requires.

But always remember *constant warding , dewarding and smoke ganks* will help you win games in less than 35 mins.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 1, 2014)

Sad BSNL BB connection always throw me in LPQ Pool


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2014)

Tried Ursa with Desolator. Its damn OP. Also, what I found advantageous is that you don't have to rush Vlads to get lifesteal and you can get it earlier by carrying a Morbid Mask. So, you have better jungling ability early on and you can rosh earlier as well.

The Desolator stacks very well with Fury swipes as the -7 armor will amplify the damage even more. Also, he can push towers more better than before.


----------



## debarshi (May 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> But always remember *constant warding , dewarding and smoke ganks* will help you win games in less than 35 mins.



THIS!! Never played with any team which could pull off a decent smoke gank 

And huskar with DESO and lifesteal (with burning arrows auto cast) melts opponents like crazy. Get a heart and armlet and its near GG.

Lich is getting too popular after this buff. And the negative vengeance aura is damn annoying.


How to play with *Elder Titan*? (skill set + build)


----------



## Gamrgaurav (May 1, 2014)

How to play Storm Spirit guys ....
Help me out here


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Jakiro:
> 
> *Liquid Fire* is good when you want to push lanes quickly so as to end game before late game phase starts.
> *Ice Path *- If you are the only stunner in your team, then this skill is your first priority
> ...



OK will try DB then. I actually get Ulti to help in Team fights coz if you Ulti where the Fights are taking place then its an added pressure on opposition to get away from there. Also its useful to defend towers if some party members are dead, Just Macropyre when they are approaching and most of the time they will have to go back.


----------



## Niilesh (May 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Tried Ursa with Desolator. Its damn OP. Also, what I found advantageous is that you don't have to rush Vlads to get lifesteal and you can get it earlier by carrying a Morbid Mask. So, you have better jungling ability early on and you can rosh earlier as well.
> 
> The Desolator stacks very well with Fury swipes as the -7 armor will amplify the damage even more. Also, he can push towers more better than before.


i am on mobile but you can search YouTube, there is a video of ursa roshing @lv3. so you can rosh at lv4 pretty safely if they dont have a ward or you use smoke.

i thought deso on ursa would be a overkill. skadi+ls seems better option to counter kiting. what are your thoughts?

- - - Updated - - -



debarshi said:


> THIS!! Never played with any team which could pull off a decent smoke gank
> 
> And huskar with DESO and lifesteal (with burning arrows auto cast) melts opponents like crazy. Get a heart and armlet and its near GG.
> 
> ...


lifesteal and deso dont stack


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> i am on mobile but you can search YouTube, there is a video of ursa roshing @lv3. so you can rosh at lv4 pretty safely if they dont have a ward or you use smoke.
> 
> i thought deso on ursa would be a overkill. skadi+ls seems better option to counter kiting. what are your thoughts?



Deso on Ursa is more beneficial since more the damage you do, the more life you steal. Stack this with Deso and you will steal even more health, making you effectively more tanky.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, Skadi too expensive to make as compared to Deso.


----------



## Niilesh (May 1, 2014)

what are you guys talking about? deso and lifesteal don't stack right?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 1, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> what are you guys talking about? deso and lifesteal don't stack right?



Deso and Lifesteal don't stack but Skadi and Lifesteal does
i would recommend skadi+ls to slow the prey and eat it alive
best against luna,Bristleback,Sven,Chaos knight who have high MS


----------



## rock2702 (May 1, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> what are you guys talking about? deso and lifesteal don't stack right?



They mean deso and vlads stacks.


----------



## Niilesh (May 1, 2014)

ok so i guess there are two builds.
santic + skadi+blink for late game
deso + vlads+ blink for mid game ownage


----------



## hsr (May 1, 2014)

*Update*​*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2014)

Since Vlads lifesteal is an aura, it can stack


----------



## debarshi (May 1, 2014)

Eye of skadi is too expensive, and Huskar's ulti already has a nice slow.

So Vlad+Deso is a nice choice.


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2014)

Guys check this out : *www.gosugamers.net/forums/topic/1053850-valve-needs-to-help-indonesia/

Garena is setting up making gaming cafes in Indonesia to uninstall Dota 2 and Warcraft 3 Dota and promoting LoL. They are paying cafe owners to do so.


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2014)

^^Desperate moves


----------



## Niilesh (May 1, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Eye of skadi is too expensive, and Huskar's ulti already has a nice slow.
> 
> So Vlad+Deso is a nice choice.


i was talking about ursa. vlads doesn't give ls on ranged hero, so it is only good for supporting melee carrys on ranged hero


----------



## Sarath (May 2, 2014)

hsr said:


> *Update*​*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png[/QUOTE]
> 
> can I watch the game replays?


----------



## hsr (May 2, 2014)

I don't have the match ids, sorry! A big mistake from my side!
Will post them from the next one onwards, you can just go to the player profiles and download them for the moment I guess?


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2014)

Sarath said:


> can I watch the game replays?



You can only watch your matches but not others. For others it will say Access denied.


----------



## debarshi (May 2, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> i was talking about ursa. vlads doesn't give ls on ranged hero, so it is only good for supporting melee carrys on ranged hero



Oh my bad that would be HoD not Vlad. Also gives a much needed armor boost for huskar.


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2014)

[MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION] [MENTION=115911]Niilesh[/MENTION]
Play your match today.. plz


----------



## Sarath (May 2, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION] [MENTION=115911]Niilesh[/MENTION]
> Play your match today.. plz



fight fight fight fight fight

- - - Updated - - -

I won't be able to play this weekend. Hopefully none of my matches are scheduled for now.


----------



## hsr (May 2, 2014)

[MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION] [MENTION=115911]Niilesh[/MENTION] You guys can play(I will wait) until today *23:59*, or else the guy present online will be forwarded to the next round with 1 point.


----------



## Niilesh (May 2, 2014)

you can give the win to debarshi. i misinterpreted the message you get when you check the balance. i would get the data on 3rd


----------



## snap (May 2, 2014)

Niilesh getting stage fright


----------



## Niilesh (May 2, 2014)

snap said:


> Niilesh getting stage fright


lol no
i havent played dota since like a week


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 2, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] when is mine and bhargav's game? i am free this Saturday and Sunday...


----------



## Bhargav (May 2, 2014)




----------



## debarshi (May 2, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> you can give the win to debarshi. i misinterpreted the message you get when you check the balance. i would get the data on 3rd



Eh!! But that's not fair... *sigh*


----------



## Sarath (May 2, 2014)

So when is round 2 scheduled to take place? 

How can we make the replays available to all? Heard they are not accessible to anyone but the participating players


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2014)

^^tomorrow and sunday most prolly. But your match is alerady over no?


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (May 3, 2014)

Played ursa after a year (crazy exp. per minute  ) 
Still a pubstomper's dream 

View attachment 14328

Also on an invoker streak 
Now my most successful hero 
View attachment 14329


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 3, 2014)

My favourite Carry
*s22.postimg.org/n3jkordxd/void_high_gpm_and_xpm.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

Warding always gets me killed.


----------



## Niilesh (May 3, 2014)

downloaded the update 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=123634]ganeshnokiae63[/MENTION] you got dotabuff plus?


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2014)

good. Now talk to hsr and debarshi and work out the schedule


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 3, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> [MENTION=123634]ganeshnokiae63[/MENTION] you got dotabuff plus?


no..why? ads?
i use adblocker


----------



## Niilesh (May 3, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> no..why? ads?
> i use adblocker


no because of that barrack and tower status. maybe it's a new feature which is added slowly to all accounts.
i use adblock too so i didn't even know there were ads


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 3, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> no because of that barrack and tower status. maybe it's a new feature which is added slowly to all accounts.
> i use adblock too so i didn't even know there were ads



there is a dota buff extension called Dotabuff Extended
click here
it unlocked tower,ability builds etc., to me
Edit:using Google Chrome


----------



## hsr (May 3, 2014)

*Round 2 Matches - Sunday 4th May*
soumo _v/_ theserpent
piyush _v/_ debarshi

*Losers Round 1 & Round 2 - Saturday 3rd, Sunday 4th May*
Ninno _v/_ nims11
ghouse12311 _v/_ Bhargav
nitishshah18 _v/_ niilesh (winner _v/_ gameranand)

- - - Updated - - -

Note: skillgannon & shhwava might retire from the tournament on which the opponents will be passed forward with a 1 - 0 win
*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png


----------



## Niilesh (May 3, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] can you link me the steam profile of nitish



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> there is a dota buff extension called Dotabuff Extended
> click here
> it unlocked tower,ability builds etc., to me
> Edit:using Google Chrome


ohh ok.


----------



## hsr (May 3, 2014)

*steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198049896969/ that's him


----------



## Niilesh (May 3, 2014)

ohh its zero


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

Oh and I thought I am out of this Face off. Guys plz complete fast because I have to go to village on 16 may. SO won't be able to play after that.


----------



## Niilesh (May 3, 2014)

Juggernaut can carry decently now. came back from a game where the opponent got 3 barracks and they had a massive tower advantage 
*dotabuff.com/matches/640419118


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2014)

The Powerpuff Spirits.


----------



## Sarath (May 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The Powerpuff Spirits.



why are you not participating in the 1v1 ?


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2014)

I was not aware that it was going on until too late.


----------



## Sarath (May 4, 2014)

How about you and Arijit start from round 1


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2014)

Let me know when I will see if I can make it.


----------



## Sarath (May 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Let me know when I will see if I can make it.



Most likely rules won't allow it but if it comes to a public vote I would like to vouch for the entry of you both. HSRs already lost a few kilos trying to host this game, took an entire Sunday for Round 1. 

It's a pity though I mean you both were the first D2 gamers from this forum. You literally gave the keys to so many of us including me back when it was closed beta and today you are not there to see how much the spiderlings have grown.


----------



## hsr (May 4, 2014)

I don't blame anyone, it's India after all. Power cuts and BSNL!


Btw, many of my friends asked in as well. Next time we will make this bigger and better!


----------



## Allu Azad (May 4, 2014)

hsr said:


> I don't blame anyone, it's India after all. Power cuts and BSNL!
> 
> 
> Btw, many of my friends asked in as well. Next time we will make this bigger and better!



What is today's results?


----------



## Sarath (May 4, 2014)

Any way I can watch the matches? Still haven't figured out a way. 




Allu Azad said:


> What is today's results?



*challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID


----------



## Niilesh (May 4, 2014)

there seems to be no way, unless people upload the their replays.


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Most likely rules won't allow it but if it comes to a public vote I would like to vouch for the entry of you both. HSRs already lost a few kilos trying to host this game, took an entire Sunday for Round 1.
> 
> It's a pity though I mean you both were the first D2 gamers from this forum. You literally gave the keys to so many of us including me back when it was closed beta and today you are not there to see how much the spiderlings have grown.



Lol. 

Bas kar. Rulayega kya :')

- - - Updated - - -

I work in shifts, therefore, I cannot guarantee that my timings would coincide.

- - - Updated - - -



Sarath said:


> Any way I can watch the matches? Still haven't figured out a way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Download the replays and watch?


----------



## hsr (May 5, 2014)

Next time, I will youtube them


----------



## Sarath (May 5, 2014)

hsr said:


> Next time, I will youtube them



thats too much effort


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2014)

Tried KOTL, sucked at him, I guess for now I need to concentrate of easier heroes.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 5, 2014)

hsr said:


> I don't blame anyone, it's India after all. Power cuts and BSNL!
> 
> 
> Btw, many of my friends asked in as well. Next time we will make this bigger and better!



Count me in


----------



## arijitsinha (May 5, 2014)

Sarath said:


> How about you and Arijit start from round 1



I dont have net connection now. I will apply for datacard today, and it will take another 2-3 days to be activated. My bad luck is allways good, net stopped at my first match


----------



## Piyush (May 5, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I dont have net connection now. I will apply for datacard today, and it will take another 2-3 days to be activated. My bad luck is allways good, net stopped at my first match



No other ISP there ?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 5, 2014)

Piyush said:


> No other ISP there ?



nope, only bsnl and airtel. and I stay in rented house, it is better to have datacard.


----------



## snap (May 7, 2014)

*www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-08-16-the-story-of-dota-article good read

did someone post this before?


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2014)

snap said:


> *www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-08-16-the-story-of-dota-article good read
> 
> did someone post this before?



A good read indeed.


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2014)

snap said:


> *www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-08-16-the-story-of-dota-article good read
> 
> did someone post this before?



Good share


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2014)

snap said:


> *www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-08-16-the-story-of-dota-article good read
> 
> did someone post this before?



I have read this before. There is an even more detailed article somewhere that I read, don't remember the link though. Will post when I find it.

- - - Updated - - -

Watch this in the meantime :


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2014)

Kill rosh with lich and pudge only

[youtube]pNALsv274VA[/youtube]

- - - Updated - - -



> *The loneliest people (Crystal Maiden) are the kindest
> The saddest people (Lina) smile the brightest
> The most damaged people (Sven) are the strongest*



Now...



Spoiler



The fattest people (pudge) are the most played


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2014)

He just looks too ugly to me.


----------



## hsr (May 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> > *The loneliest people (Crystal Maiden) are the kindest
> > The saddest people (Lina) smile the brightest
> > The most damaged people (Sven) are the strongest*



Deep and true, where did you see it?

*don't hate me*
I'm now quoting it to Dota 2 (haters gonna hate)


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2014)

^^Somewhere on reddit

- - - Updated - - -

Made it my signature


----------



## theserpent (May 8, 2014)

*d2pudgewars.com/updates.php?id=5


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2014)

DOTA Update again for 200 MB....damn these updates. First Giana Sisters of 785 MB, then GRP of 730 MB and this. I am DLing updates more than anything.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> DOTA Update again for 200 MB....damn these updates. First Giana Sisters of 785 MB, then GRP of 730 MB and this. I am DLing updates more than anything.



Normally when Hero is introduced in Dota 2 ,it Consists of 200 MB
lets hope we have techies this time


----------



## hdknitro (May 9, 2014)

Dota 2 Update - May 8th, 2014
May 8, 2014 - Valve

- Fixed Neutral Ensnare not proccing Linken's Sphere
- Fixed Captain's Mode default team name display
- Fixed a visual bug showing an incorrect number of Battle Points received at the end of the game
- Added an Edit Official Player Info button on the personal profile for professional players
- Fix bug sometimes counting players as leavers if the game ended while gameserver connectivity to Steam was disrupted
- Fix bug not always marking the game as safe to leave if the leaver disconnected and abandoned quickly
- Added a chest slot to Wraith King
- Added two new Treasures which include eight new sets, a rare Earth Spirit set, and a rare bulldog courier, Butch!
- Removed limitations on newly released items not being marketable.
- Fixed items that shouldn't have gems (loading screens, etc) showing gems.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 9, 2014)

200 MB for 2 chests.... dunno how much I need to update.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 9, 2014)

hdknitro said:


> Dota 2 Update - May 8th, 2014
> - Added two new Treasures which include eight new sets, a rare Earth Spirit set, and a rare *bulldog courier, Butch*!



Nice Courier ..saw that in Workshop months ago


----------



## nims11 (May 9, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Normally when Hero is introduced in Dota 2 ,it Consists of 200 MB
> lets hope we have techies this time



don't expect anything major till Ti4 ends.


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10170807_668051899916917_9112747165734214739_n.jpg


----------



## Cookie (May 9, 2014)

Guys I am new here, eager to play with some friends..  when you guys play?? how can I add you?


----------



## Runjesh (May 9, 2014)

hey guys can anyone tell me where to register for this upcoming indian tourney ?


*static.ongamers.com/uploads/original/0/22/9725-subscriptions_rampage_large.png


----------



## snap (May 9, 2014)

Cookie said:


> Guys I am new here, eager to play with some friends..  when you guys play?? how can I add you?



Welcome to Dota


----------



## hsr (May 9, 2014)

Cookie said:


> Guys I am new here, eager to play with some friends..  when you guys play?? how can I add you?



You life will be ruined!


----------



## hdknitro (May 9, 2014)

Check this link man, ROFL


----------



## anaklusmos (May 9, 2014)

PUDGE WARS returns !!!!


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2014)

*www.dota2.com/international/compendium/
Compedium is out


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2014)

Any of you guys buying? I am thinking of buying this month.


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2014)

Will get 1 for myself today or tomorrow


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2014)

Even I am planning on buying it  the rewards are very tempting


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 10, 2014)

I have exams till 12th june. So not sure if I should buy now or after 12th june.. Will i be able to buy it next month?


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> I have exams till 12th june. So not sure if I should buy now or after 12th june.. Will i be able to buy it next month?



yea you can
Valve have no issues if you pay them now or later


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> yea you can
> Valve have no issues if you pay them now or later



We get the courier as soon as we purshace it?


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2014)

That I dont know


----------



## Bhargav (May 10, 2014)

theserpent said:


> We get the courier as soon as we purshace it?



The International Courier
Lieutenant Squawkins reporting for duty.

*Once your Compendium reaches Level 4*, the International Courier will be yours: Kunkka's faithful Lieutenant Squawkins, a parrot unique in all the lands of Dota. Continue to develop your Compendium and you’ll unlock alternate styles for Lieutenant Squawkins at Level 24 and Level 41. The alternate styles will be available at a later date.


----------



## Ramu56 (May 10, 2014)

WTF guys? TI4 proze pool already reached $2.6 million.Seriously?


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> WTF guys? TI4 proze pool already reached $2.6 million.Seriously?



I think people are aiming for Mini pudge courier


----------



## anaklusmos (May 10, 2014)

Is there a cheaper way to buy the compendium, like the trading or something instead of directly buying from the valve store?


----------



## Desmond (May 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I think people are aiming for Mini pudge courier



I have a feeling that this time's International would be the one with the highest prize pool ever.


----------



## debarshi (May 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have a feeling that this time's International would be the one with the highest prize pool ever.



I'll second that, the way the goal stretches are being fulfilled.

- - - Updated - - -

By the way, the courier looks damn good


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 11, 2014)

Deathmatch mode coming to all players 
Every hero that gets picked gets removed form the hero pool. When you die, you get to pick another hero.It will go on and on until all heroes have been removed from the pool or someone wins


----------



## hdknitro (May 11, 2014)

theserpent said:


> We get the courier as soon as we purshace it?



You get the courier after some levels, as the compendium level ups. The mini puudge courier however will unlock when price goal is achieved


----------



## Niilesh (May 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have a feeling that this time's International would be the one with the highest prize pool ever.


it already crossed the previous highest. it is not surprising since the playerbase doubled in one year.

i can see it slowing down already 1 mil in first 13hr then it would be about 0.5 mil in next 13 hrs.
i hope we will reach 5 mil in 2 months

- - - Updated - - -



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Deathmatch mode coming to all players
> Every hero that gets picked gets removed form the hero pool. When you die, you get to pick another hero.It will go on and on until all heroes have been removed from the pool or someone wins


when does one win? what about gold,items and experience when respawning?


----------



## nims11 (May 11, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> when does one win? what about gold,items and experience when respawning?



Game ends normally, or when heroes exhaust, number of kills (There was a death limit on dota 1). you retain gold ,item and experience and level (A little annoying to level up all the skills of your new spawned hero).


----------



## manusaili (May 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> From today's game....getting better:
> *img835.imageshack.us/img835/9090/2012042300001.jpg
> 
> Also, I still have two more copies of Dota 2, if anyone interested.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Give it to mee


----------



## Desmond (May 11, 2014)

manusaili said:


> Give it to mee



Dude, see the date when I posted that. That was when Dota 2 was in beta and it was invite only.

Dota 2 is released as free to play already.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, see the date when I posted that. That was when Dota 2 was in beta and it was invite only.
> 
> Dota 2 is released as free to play already.



hahaha
it was posted on 23-04-2012
but i thought this was the future graphics change when the compendium level reaches


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2014)

Stretch goal #8 is almost reached.


----------



## Sarath (May 12, 2014)

The prize pool is insane this time


----------



## debarshi (May 12, 2014)

My first mythical drop ^_^ 

*i.imgur.com/Xb3tcUO.jpg 

*feels nice *


----------



## arijitsinha (May 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Stretch goal #8 is almost reached.



It reaches.


----------



## Bhargav (May 12, 2014)




----------



## hsr (May 12, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/mqcuOI9.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2014)

Yeah. I checked.

Lets hope goal #9 gets hit so that we can get Mini pudge couriers.

- - - Updated - - -



Bhargav said:


>



"Loda. What the ****." -n0tail


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2014)

This year compendium will make people buy experience?!?! Just like that wraith night event in which people were buying those boosters.

So... we are paying / trading for these experience piles so that we can level up which will increase our chances to get more immortal items (1 per every 10 level).

That means we are actually paying valve more than the compendium cost so that we can get more items.

This makes me not to get compendium this year, even if I'll get it via trading.


----------



## Niilesh (May 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> This year compendium will make people buy experience?!?! Just like that wraith night event in which people were buying those boosters.
> 
> So... we are paying / trading for these experience piles so that we can level up which will increase our chances to get more immortal items (1 per every 10 level).
> 
> ...


i don't see the problem. what is the problem if valve give items for more money? they already did that


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> i don't see the problem. what is the problem if valve give items for more money? they already did that


Thats the thing, we are giving money for random drops. For example, last year compendium immortal chests have 5 immortal items IIRC. Now look, Lone Druid immortal item is selling at as low 1 key while Venge immortal item is going for 7 keys too.

So if we have to pay, then why not pay for your favorite items from market at considerably good price.


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2014)

TI4 qualifiers start today. You guys watching?

- - - Updated - - -

Less than 100k for stretch goal #9. Either people are really nuts or they want the Mini Pudge courier real bad.


----------



## anaklusmos (May 13, 2014)

The fun of having a random item drop, for me, is much more that buying an item directly off the store


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 13, 2014)

110 MB update for Dota 2 
Looking forward to new mode.


----------



## debarshi (May 13, 2014)

Stretch goal 9 has been reached!!! Mini pudge courier, unlocked!

- - - Updated - - -

And no, no modes have been unlocked after the last update


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2014)

Dubai server allegedly online. Can someone confirm is this is visible?

*i.imgur.com/QPoopYB.png

If yes, please check pings.


----------



## anaklusmos (May 13, 2014)

Yup i can see Dubai too, ping 240 ms


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2014)

Not very feasible to play there then.


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/NVixsMU.png
Good news for northies, you will have a better server 
No news for southies, you get routed very oddly...
*i.imgur.com/3OWzAaN.jpg


----------



## debarshi (May 13, 2014)

Any link to the TI4 schedule in IST (including qualifiers) would be helpful


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2014)

Can anyone from Mumbai check pings and let us know?


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Any link to the TI4 schedule in IST (including qualifiers) would be helpful



Click watch -> Events and you can see the IST timings for the matches on each day.


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2014)

What time do the qualifiers start today?

- - - Updated - - -

In office now, so cannot check in the client.


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/DYp1EQy.png
*i.imgur.com/rpRdRfy.png

- - - Updated - - -

Seems like it is an issue, many people on the dev forum thread is reporting high pings. It's only better for the people in UAE at the moment, so it may well be improved in the future...


----------



## debarshi (May 13, 2014)

From Kolkata, Dubai server pings at 307 while Sea is at 107


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> *i.imgur.com/DYp1EQy.png
> *i.imgur.com/rpRdRfy.png
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Probably because of some draconian Saudi firewall?

- - - Updated - - -

Ref : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_in_Saudi_Arabia#Internet


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2014)

Wow so much happened in 1 night

Hoping to get the ping issue fixed. And yea, we Indians (90%) are routed very badly. Just look at the traceroute if anyone interested. I was giving tracert response to dev.dota2.com and Admin there (Milton) strictly said this to me : *"Sorry pal but you  guys have absurd route to the requested servers. I'm afraid you guys will have good pings on UAE server anytime soon. Please continue with SEA as of now and watch this space"*


----------



## arijitsinha (May 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Wow so much happened in 1 night
> 
> Hoping to get the ping issue fixed. And yea, we Indians (90%) are routed very badly. Just look at the traceroute if anyone interested. I was giving tracert response to dev.dota2.com and Admin there (Milton) strictly said this to me : *"Sorry pal but you  guys have absurd route to the requested servers. I'm afraid you guys will have good pings on UAE server anytime soon. Please continue with SEA as of now and watch this space"*



Routing depends on ISP... not all ISP uses same routing. I have used 3 ISPs so far.

1) Local ISP , ping was 40-60 to SEA , but other servers ping was over 300
2) Airtel , ping was 80-100 , other server ping was 200-300
3) Photon+ (Data Card) ping is 180-200. other server - 200-500


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Routing depends on ISP... not all ISP uses same routing. I have used 3 ISPs so far.
> 
> 1) Local ISP , ping was 40-60 to SEA , but other servers ping was over 300
> 2) Airtel , ping was 80-100 , other server ping was 200-300
> 3) Photon+ (Data Card) ping is 180-200. other server - 200-500


Yea but looking at Indian scenario where majority of users have either BSNL, MTNL, Airtel, Reliance, Tikona, etc.... they all suffer from bad routing afaik.
Cant say for other small new ISPs, but I've heard that new ISPs take care of routing very well .
Regarding ISPs like Airtel, Reliance and other bigwigs, some friends of mine have good feedback and some vice versa.


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Routing depends on ISP... not all ISP uses same routing. I have used 3 ISPs so far.
> 
> 1) Local ISP , ping was 40-60 to SEA , but other servers ping was over 300
> 2) Airtel , ping was 80-100 , other server ping was 200-300
> 3) Photon+ (Data Card) ping is 180-200. other server - 200-500



Ditto here

1) Local _Asianet Dataline_ 40-80 to SEA /2xx to others 3xx to Americas
2) BSNL 100-380 to SEA /3xx to others 4xx to Americas
3) DOCOMO 3g DataCard 200-240 to SEA /2xx to others 3xx to Americas


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 13, 2014)

To those who have avenge Kunnka with Tidehunter 
[YOUTUBE]s2OWcmfDpAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

India has 3 fiber outs, Mumbai is the major one followed by Chennai and Kochi. All three have direct links to Singapore but only Mumbai has direct to UAE. Kochi and Chennai Traffic will most probably be routed through Mumbai to UAE so there definitely will be a small spike (20-50ms). This is speculation as I have no clue how Internet is routed in India (probably nobody knows)!


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2014)

Check this post by Milton regarding India and Airtel

*dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=72226&p=1071527&viewfull=1#post1071527


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

```
PS C:\Users\doktor> tracert -h 50 dxb.valve.net

Tracing route to dxb.valve.net [185.25.183.1]
over a maximum of 50 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  D-Link.Home [192.168.1.1]
  2    32 ms    31 ms    31 ms  117.196.160.1
  3    29 ms    30 ms    31 ms  218.248.166.38
  4    54 ms    58 ms    58 ms  218.248.235.129
  5    52 ms    53 ms   124 ms  218.248.235.210
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11   289 ms   287 ms   288 ms  94.201.0.66
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13   296 ms   293 ms   292 ms  94.205.255.33
 14   293 ms   293 ms   293 ms  185.25.183.1

Trace complete.
PS C:\Users\doktor> tracert -h 50 sgp-1.valve.net

Tracing route to sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]
over a maximum of 50 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  D-Link.Home [192.168.1.1]
  2    30 ms    31 ms    31 ms  117.196.160.1
  3    30 ms    31 ms    30 ms  218.248.166.38
  4    53 ms     *       55 ms  218.248.235.213
  5     *       53 ms    53 ms  218.248.235.134
  6     *       53 ms     *     14.141.139.145.static-chennai.vsnl.net.in [14.141.139.145]
  7    63 ms    62 ms    62 ms  ix-4-2.tcore1.CXR-Chennai.as6453.net [180.87.36.9]
  8    99 ms    87 ms    89 ms  if-5-2.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.87.12.53]
  9    87 ms   158 ms    86 ms  180.87.12.150
 10    89 ms    89 ms    87 ms  unknown.hwng.net [173.245.210.218]
 11    92 ms    88 ms    87 ms  103-28-54-229.valve.net [103.28.55.229]
 12    88 ms    89 ms    88 ms  sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]

Trace complete.
PS C:\Users\doktor> tracert -h 50 sgp-2.valve.net

Tracing route to sgp-2.valve.net [103.10.124.1]
over a maximum of 50 hops:

  1     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  D-Link.Home [192.168.1.1]
  2    31 ms    30 ms    30 ms  117.196.160.1
  3    30 ms    30 ms    34 ms  218.248.166.38
  4    53 ms     *        *     218.248.235.129
  5    58 ms    55 ms    55 ms  218.248.235.142
  6    53 ms    52 ms    52 ms  14.141.139.145.static-chennai.vsnl.net.in [14.141.139.145]
  7    61 ms    63 ms    76 ms  ix-4-2.tcore1.CXR-Chennai.as6453.net [180.87.36.9]
  8    88 ms    85 ms    87 ms  if-5-2.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.87.12.53]
  9    87 ms    86 ms    86 ms  180.87.12.150
 10    89 ms    87 ms    87 ms  sgp-2.valve.net [103.10.124.1]

Trace complete.
```
These are my tracert, but since it's BSNL all traffic are routed via Chennai to SEA (Local ISP used Kochi so lesser pings there). No clue on route to DXB.

(Chennai isn't "bad" for all, it is for me because it's like 700kms away)

- - - Updated - - -


```
117.196.160.1		India, 13, Cochin
218.248.166.38		India, 07, New Delhi
218.248.235.129		India, 07, New Delhi
218.248.235.210		India, 07, New Delhi
94.201.0.66		United Arab Emirates
94.205.255.33		United Arab Emirates
185.25.183.1		Europe
```


```
117.196.160.1								India, 13, Cochin
218.248.166.38								India, 07, New Delhi
218.248.235.213								India, 07, New Delhi
218.248.235.134								India, 07, New Delhi
14.141.139.145		14.141.139.145.static-chennai.vsnl.net.in	India
180.87.36.9		ix-4-2.tcore1.CXR-Chennai.as6453.net		India, 16, Pune
180.87.12.53		if-5-2.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net		India, 16, Pune
180.87.12.150								India, 16, Pune
173.245.210.218		unknown.hwng.net				United States, CA, Costa Mesa
103.28.55.229		103-28-54-229.valve.net				Singapore
103.28.54.1		sgp-1.valve.net					Singapore
```
What location services returned...


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2014)

As expected, tracert to sgp is sweet.
Im gonna wait and see what happens next in UAE server chapter.


----------



## Niilesh (May 13, 2014)

i checked the ping from reliance 3G a week back and it was b/w 110-120.
EDIT: got very unstable and high ping with airtel


----------



## snap (May 13, 2014)

*devilesk.com/dota2/prize-pool-international-2014


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2014)

snap said:


> *devilesk.com/dota2/prize-pool-international-2014



DAMN..


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2014)

LOL that prize pool...people are even more crazy this time


----------



## hdknitro (May 13, 2014)

mine is okay, getting 120-150 pings


----------



## sygeek (May 13, 2014)

Finally got internet connection at my new place (as well as the compendium) ! Here I come doto


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Finally got internet connection at my new place (as well as the compendium) ! Here I come doto



Hows your ping?


----------



## Pasapa (May 13, 2014)

Damnit, I so wanna start playing again , too bad my download speed sucks...


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/GBL0pAZ.jpg?1
I haz


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2014)

^^Stop teasing :grrr:


----------



## Niilesh (May 13, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Damnit, I so wanna start playing again , too bad my download speed sucks...


how much have you got? dota doesn't need high download speed.


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

Dear god, we might even have new music for Dota!


----------



## tamatarpakoda (May 13, 2014)

Has anyone here bought the compendium yet?


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Has anyone here bought the compendium yet?



Many actually.
I guess [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION], [MENTION=116115]Rock[/MENTION]2072, @ganeshnokiae63, [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION], and many others have it AFAIK.


----------



## Bhargav (May 13, 2014)

^_^ me  tooooo


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> Dear god, we might even have new music for Dota!



hell with that im sure we will touch 6 million


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

I may not regret that 10 dollars after all!


----------



## Pasapa (May 13, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> how much have you got? dota doesn't need high download speed.


256kbps...


----------



## Sarath (May 13, 2014)

anyone know how much the compedium points trade for?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 13, 2014)

Sarath said:


> anyone know how much the compedium points trade for?



I will give all my 25 compendium points, since I am not buying this tme.

BTW, as the dota 2 key price is too low now, it is better to buy from store, than to trade.


----------



## sygeek (May 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Hows your ping?


120-150

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Many actually.
> I guess [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION], [MENTION=116115]Rock[/MENTION]2072, @ganeshnokiae63, [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION], and many others have it AFAIK.


and me


----------



## snap (May 13, 2014)

reached level 10  some more to go to enter the ranked matches


----------



## Niilesh (May 13, 2014)

Sarath said:


> anyone know how much the compedium points trade for?



*www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/25fbha/do_not_buy_compendium_points_from_the_steam_market/


----------



## debarshi (May 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Many actually.
> I guess [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION], [MENTION=116115]Rock[/MENTION]2072, @ganeshnokiae63, [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION], and many others have it AFAIK.



and me too. Close to lvl 13


----------



## Niilesh (May 13, 2014)

you can see people who have compendium easily now as they got purle border on their DP


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

OD and BristleBack to be played, if completed will jump to lvl17 compendium 

Four arrived fresh this morning:
*i.imgur.com/pm2cN1f.jpg
With 3 of these in each (didn't open one):
*i.imgur.com/tK3i0mD.jpg*i.imgur.com/GdEyYwa.jpg*i.imgur.com/AH5PLH7.jpg*i.imgur.com/UUVQdmq.jpg*i.imgur.com/RmMmVBo.jpg*i.imgur.com/5hWISIo.jpg*i.imgur.com/8Kn5uWf.jpg*i.imgur.com/BbjxM4Z.jpg*i.imgur.com/1Uu2A7G.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2014)

hsr said:


> OD and BristleBack to be played, if completed will jump to lvl17 compendium
> 
> Four arrived fresh this morning:
> *i.imgur.com/pm2cN1f.jpg
> With 3 of these in each (didn't open one)



How did you get these?


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

I'm lvl 14 now so will get extra loading screens. You can see a "Portfolio of Heroes Triumphant" thing on your armory. Kinda like a lock-less treasure/the new treasure (you don't need a key). You can open them and receive 3 loading screens (all are uncommons).

4.2M now, and valve has updated the status of goals on the compendium website (if you hover the goals you can know if they have been delivered or is in working). If it's in working people might get them on a random order. The battlebonus was also updated to be correct (it was buggy). lvl 14 now has 240% (for 75days ).


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 14, 2014)

Compendium Website isnt Updated
4.4M now


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2014)

How do you guys level up the Compendium so quickly? I am still at level 2.


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

So this is my small inventory right now :3

(humblebrag)
*i.imgur.com/sLa8FAy.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2014)

You like the Cat Traxex set?

- - - Updated - - -

Less than 20k remaining for Stretch Goal #10.


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

My favorite is the Boreal Watch _(have 5 gems on the cowl)_ 
The cat bow is okay I guess?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 14, 2014)

hsr said:


> My favorite is the Boreal Watch _(have 5 gems on the cowl)_
> The cat bow is okay I guess?



Buy Monarch bow for drow.


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

I would have collected the other sets as well, but the aura for Drow isn't that good and I've stopped playing her 
Now onto Invoker stuff hehe


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2014)

Which Heroes have Universal Aura without any range limit...Ones that I do know are CM and Drow


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

not the in game aura lol (oh he picked drow whatanublol aura). Isn't Luna's aura global or am I wrong?

Mini Pudge courier This was posted on July '13. I'm doomed if that's waiting for me...


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2014)

Dude I am asking a question. I am the noob here so want to know.


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

Nope, in 900 AoE

- - - Updated - - -

$4,502,336

New music baby! Mid only here it comes


----------



## Niilesh (May 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Which Heroes have Universal Aura without any range limit...Ones that I do know are CM and Drow


some i remember: lycan howl,troll ulti, centaur ulti.
some global spells:zeus ulti, BS thirst, NP ulti, clock torch skill(i dont remember the name), agha upgraded gyro ulti.


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2014)

hsr said:


> Nope, in 900 AoE
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Damn! People gone nuts.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> some i remember: lycan howl,troll ulti, centaur ulti.
> some global spells:zeus ulti, BS thirst, NP ulti, clock torch skill(i dont remember the name), agha upgraded gyro ulti.



No no not these. Just the Aura which buffs all player. I mean passive Aura.


----------



## Niilesh (May 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> No no not these. Just the Aura which buffs all player. I mean passive Aura.


first ones are aura but not passive. i dont remember any other passive aura.


----------



## debarshi (May 14, 2014)

People really are nuts. See this. Level 109 compendium WOW

*i.imgur.com/7aGtZNG.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Which Heroes have Universal Aura without any range limit...Ones that I do know are CM and Drow



The only three global *auras* are CM's, Drow's, and Howl (which is active)


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2014)

Oh even I got matchmaked with that guy today I think


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

I also had a guy with lvl 107 (_b0x_ ?), shoulda sent him a request


----------



## Sarath (May 14, 2014)

I don't understand why the compendium points are valued so high? I mean just two of those (25 points) one cost a rare. We need 400 of these to upgrade the compendium completely, that's like 200 rares. And Valve I think has stopped giving points to those who own the compendium. Haven't got a single point since yesterday, meanwhile my friends are getting them like crazy. Smart ass volvos.


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

I got dropped one of those things, played 20+ matches since compendium activation, bought a $5 booster. GGWP Valve...

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, we have to complete our tournaments asap. Once the EU and China qualifiers hit I don't think anyone will be free to play 

Also, I'm thinking of having a group cast during the tournament games. Kinda like Google hangout but no video just audio (we can use the steam audio chat)


----------



## sygeek (May 14, 2014)

Back to 300ms.


----------



## Bhargav (May 14, 2014)

Q:If all dota players group up n go to Pub what they ll order?
Ans :


Spoiler



*i59.tinypic.com/2jd0rwy.jpg


----------



## Niilesh (May 14, 2014)

there was a guy on reddit who bought 1000+ level compendium on day 1



Sarath said:


> I don't understand why the compendium points are valued so high? I mean just two of those (25 points) one cost a rare. We need 400 of these to upgrade the compendium completely, that's like 200 rares. And Valve I think has stopped giving points to those who own the compendium. Haven't got a single point since yesterday, meanwhile my friends are getting them like crazy. Smart ass volvos.


their is no limit to compendium levels so you never upgrade the compendium completely.
also point drops are random.


----------



## Sarath (May 14, 2014)

^ After 100 it just repeats itself so I think 100 would be the ideal goal. Atleast as far as I am concerned. The cost of each point and their relative value doesn't make any sense at all. 

Also only non-compendium owners are getting point drops. What's up with that!

- - - Updated - - -

Looks like a live match is going on. I'm always confused which caster to select. Any suggestions? I'm watching ti4eu hub right now


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> *random*



I'd like to believe that one day...

- - - Updated - - -

He'll get 1100% per match, i.e <2 matches to level up for 75 days. <2x5 matches for the present to be opened, the number of immortals, all the riches and boy do you have a high level account itself to sell?

(speculation, no calculation)


----------



## Niilesh (May 14, 2014)

hsr said:


> I'd like to believe that one day...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


he had 1400% one but the boosters were bugged at that time


----------



## snap (May 15, 2014)

another helpful link *dota2.cyborgmatt.com/prizetracker/


----------



## debarshi (May 15, 2014)

snap said:


> another helpful link *dota2.cyborgmatt.com/prizetracker/



Thats a nice perspective to how much nuts people have gone over TI4. Hell, its halfway to stretch goal 11.


----------



## Niilesh (May 15, 2014)

*rossengeorgiev.github.io/ti2014_prizepool/


----------



## Sarath (May 15, 2014)

hsr said:


> I also had a guy with lvl 107 (_b0x_ ?), shoulda sent him a request



What did you get at lvl10 ?


----------



## debarshi (May 15, 2014)

Another 93.6 mb update hits

- - - Updated - - -

And the only probable change is introduction of Fantasy leagues


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2014)

I dont even know whether I'll be able to reach level 10 in compendium.


----------



## Bhargav (May 15, 2014)

Ok Guys now abt Arcana Item voting plz post ur screenshot of ur *Arcana showdown *here so we all can see wat every one else has voted
i ll start with mine 



Spoiler



*i58.tinypic.com/22xc9l.jpg
*i60.tinypic.com/2z3uhk4.jpg


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2014)

Spoiler



*cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/433781358391003308/323D688351CF92B5B4531153262CD8F88FA71C6F/

- - - Updated - - -

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/433781358390965826/123B1F1810CD588A9C05885842EB8538B6C3564D/



- - - Updated - - -

Here's mine Arcana selections ^^


----------



## hsr (May 15, 2014)

Just got 330 points from a single game. $15 is now becoming worth...


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guys plz do drow ranger...........


----------



## Niilesh (May 15, 2014)

5 million reached!


----------



## Pasapa (May 16, 2014)

That's 1 million for each player..


----------



## Niilesh (May 16, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> That's 1 million for each player..


it is not distributed like that


----------



## snap (May 16, 2014)

more helpful links  *www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1titkw/dota_2_ping_tester/


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2014)

What are those arcana selections? I just randomly selected some heroes without even knowing what I am doing.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 16, 2014)

Sarath said:


> What are those arcana selections? I just randomly selected some heroes without even knowing what I am doing.


Compendium Owners are given chance to vote arcana item for your fav heroes..
there has only 3 heroes who have arcana item :legion Commander , Terror Blade and Lina
from the 16 group you can select 1 hero each from the pool.After all predictions are made Dota 2 develops arcana item for hero that got more votes in each group


----------



## hsr (May 16, 2014)

Sarath said:


> What are those arcana selections? I just randomly selected some heroes without even knowing what I am doing.



*i.imgur.com/YcAQlkx.gif



snap said:


> more helpful links  *www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1titkw/dota_2_ping_tester/



This has been solved by valve, you can now see ping to all locations in game. Just click on select region and it'll be there


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2014)

Non compendium owners who have compendium points, could you gift me please?


----------



## debarshi (May 16, 2014)

How many of you think the final stretch goal will be reached?


----------



## hsr (May 16, 2014)

6 - 8 m


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2014)

on 8 million, Techies will release.


----------



## hdknitro (May 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Non compendium owners who have compendium points, could you gift me please?



Hope your desperation pays off


----------



## Niilesh (May 16, 2014)

debarshi said:


> How many of you think the final stretch goal will be reached?


i do. it shall be reached by the end of may.


----------



## nims11 (May 16, 2014)

If someone buys me a compendium, I will get him anything under 20$ from amazon.com  (I helped a guy once and he gave me option for paypal/amazon, I stupidly said amazon -_-)


----------



## arijitsinha (May 16, 2014)

nims11 said:


> If someone buys me a compendium, I will get him anything under 20$ from amazon.com  (I helped a guy once and he gave me option for paypal/amazon, I stupidly said amazon -_-)



Is that in form of giftcard? or you added the amount in your amazon account?

Can you purchase Amazon giftcard with that money?


----------



## hsr (May 16, 2014)

I can buy you one, but amazon".com" is of no use to me. If that's usable in amazon".in", we might have a deal 

- - - Updated - - -

Post #5000 Victorie!


----------



## snap (May 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Non compendium owners who have compendium points, could you gift me please?



I have about 250 points i think, i could give them to anyone interested


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2014)

snap said:


> I have about 250 points i think, i could give them to anyone interested



People are more interested in those points this season than a certain Leone


----------



## hsr (May 16, 2014)

I'm doing a thing now: buy 25 points for $0.15, sell for $0.16. Rinse, Repeat.

made $0.2 off thin air with it so far...


----------



## nims11 (May 16, 2014)

hsr said:


> I can buy you one, but amazon".com" is of no use to me. If that's usable in amazon".in", we might have a deal



".com"  Ya everything too costly and useless there


----------



## snap (May 16, 2014)

hsr said:


> I'm doing a thing now: buy 25 points for $0.15, sell for $0.16. Rinse, Repeat.
> 
> made $0.2 off thin air with it so far...



ohh so i could trade 300 points for like 1$ ?


----------



## debarshi (May 17, 2014)

hsr said:


> I'm doing a thing now: buy 25 points for $0.15, sell for $0.16. Rinse, Repeat.
> 
> made $0.2 off thin air with it so far...



Too tedious 

Repeat 60 times for a level

- - - Updated - - -

Ah, another 124.3 mb update hits

And it is half way to stretch goal 12. O.O

- - - Updated - - -

Its just the HUD and two new treasures


----------



## Sarath (May 17, 2014)

hsr said:


> I'm doing a thing now: buy 25 points for $0.15, sell for $0.16. Rinse, Repeat.
> 
> made $0.2 off thin air with it so far...



so you looking at a ferrari or a lamborgini?


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2014)

snap said:


> I have about 250 points i think, i could give them to anyone interested



Me me me me


----------



## hsr (May 17, 2014)

Sarath said:


> so you looking at a ferrari or a lamborgini?





The plight of points, thy shan't know...


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2014)

My items are gone from the offering and all that they give is a HUD? What did you guys get?


----------



## snap (May 17, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -

found out these comic series *www.nerfnow.com/comic/1082 many about dota


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2014)

snap said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> found out these comic series *www.nerfnow.com/comic/1082 many about dota



I remember watching that game in its entirety. So ****ing boring.

Yeah, NerfNow has great Dota 2 comics. I have posted a few of those here before.


----------



## Sarath (May 18, 2014)

^ That video was so effing hilarious. My stomach hurts. 

"fermenting the cheese" epic


----------



## hdknitro (May 18, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My items are gone from the offering and all that they give is a HUD? What did you guys get?



I got the HUD too

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



View attachment 14390View attachment 14391



these are my selections

- - - Updated - - -

And a big shoutout to ZERO <Nitish> for the support

View attachment 14392


----------



## hsr (May 18, 2014)

For anyone else looking to buy a compendium, I have $10 hanging around in my vcc, can buy one for you (you can transfer me money or buy me a case of beer).


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 18, 2014)

Clinkz n my Wins 
*i61.tinypic.com/15gv0k2.jpg


----------



## hsr (May 18, 2014)

Please don't make this a [H] [W] thread, that's the last thing I'd want to see.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 18, 2014)

hsr said:


> For anyone else looking to buy a compendium, I have $10 hanging around in my vcc, can buy one for you (you can transfer me money or buy me a case of beer).


I will like all your posts instead?


----------



## hsr (May 18, 2014)

First I read like as lick and was like not baad, but you had to ruin it...


----------



## Allu Azad (May 18, 2014)

hsr said:


> First I read like as lick and was like not baad, but you had to ruin it...



You have more than one post?


----------



## hsr (May 18, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> You have more than one post?



touche

- - - Updated - - -

*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png

Give me your possible timings for conducting the matches, when you do you should gimme your Steam ID too. I wish to finish this off by this month. If all players agree we can cut off the lower brackets to go ahead with single elimination instead.


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2014)

Lvl 1420 compendium
*cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/3282308122671365277/9F2CDA2D5126283BD5039E3E6607A5EBBD0B79D7/

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/tkrNhll.png


----------



## hsr (May 18, 2014)

People ignoring my post will be automatically eliminated from the tournament 


Spoiler






> "my" tournament


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2014)

I'm in anytime this week


----------



## snap (May 18, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Lvl 1420 compendium
> *cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/3282308122671365277/9F2CDA2D5126283BD5039E3E6607A5EBBD0B79D7/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



*i.imgur.com/wPBSOn7.jpg


----------



## sygeek (May 18, 2014)

hsr said:


> People ignoring my post will be automatically eliminated from the tournament


Is there anyone who left the tournament whom I can replace?


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2014)

What do we do in fantasy league


----------



## Niilesh (May 18, 2014)

hsr said:


> People ignoring my post will be automatically eliminated from the tournament



I can come in timings between 4PM-9PM and might be unavailable between 22-24 May.

Also if you already didn't know gameranad has gone to his village

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> *i.imgur.com/wPBSOn7.jpg


That is fake most likely


----------



## hdknitro (May 18, 2014)

I am free after 20th. count me in anytime in the evening


----------



## hsr (May 18, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> I can come in timings between 4PM-9PM and *might* be unavailable between 22-24 May.



ggwp


and gameranand can be replaced by sygeek


----------



## sygeek (May 18, 2014)

hsr said:


> ggwp
> 
> 
> and gameranand can be replaced by sygeek


so when do i start?


----------



## Niilesh (May 18, 2014)

hsr said:


> ggwp
> 
> 
> and gameranand can be replaced by sygeek


i forgot to tell that i will be unavailable on 25 may before 6PM.(i have a exam on 25th)


----------



## arijitsinha (May 18, 2014)

hsr said:


> Give me your possible timings for conducting the matches, when you do you should gimme your Steam ID too. I wish to finish this off by this month. If all players agree we can cut off the lower brackets to go ahead with single elimination instead.



I bet 4 rare, you will not be able to complete by this month.


----------



## Niilesh (May 18, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I bet 4 rare, you will not be able to complete by this month.


It is 'his' tournament he can end it whenever he wants to get 4 extra rares


----------



## hsr (May 18, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I bet 4 rare, you will not be able to complete by this month.



it's on 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] and [MENTION=115911]Niilesh[/MENTION], play your game as soon as possible. You don't have to wait for me. I need your match IDs and screenshots of the final game that's all. It would be better if anyone from the forum can spectate it on Dota TV and do the screenshots.


This can also be done with every match in the lower bracket. Please post your match IDs and screenshots of the final table once you finish the match. People who fail to complete their round 1 and round 2 matches will be dropped from the tournament on 25th May 2014 23:59 IST.

Round 3 will be conducted on an "asap" scheme, and failing to schedule matches before 28th May 2014 23:59 IST will result in the highest grossing player to win the tournament and thus ending the month long torment.


I hope to have a better scheduling next time, and next time is pretty much sooner than you think. Winner gets a compendium (or the 2400 point booster), with a single elimination tournament where existing players will be seeded as per the current tournament's points.


----------



## Sarath (May 18, 2014)

^ Looks like you are on road to become a pro caster and tourney organiser now

So how long befire the first prize is an alienware?


----------



## Niilesh (May 18, 2014)

hsr said:


> [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] and [MENTION=115911]Niilesh[/MENTION], play your game as soon as possible. You don't have to wait for me. I need your match IDs and screenshots of the final game that's all. It would be better if anyone from the forum can spectate it on Dota TV and do the screenshots.


What if i cheat . btw How do you spawn courier in lobby without cheats on?

and about the rules you should disable runes or allow bottle crowing as runes are more luck based


----------



## hsr (May 18, 2014)

Under the lobby settings, make the map "mid only" and there will be a courier by default. You _can_ cheat, sure why not? Doesn't mean you will get away with it. That's what the match ID and screens are for.


----------



## Niilesh (May 18, 2014)

hsr said:


> Under the lobby settings, make the map "mid only" and there will be a courier by default. You _can_ cheat, sure why not? Doesn't mean you will get away with it. That's what the match ID and screens are for.


I tried that the other day and i didn't get the courier also for some reason creeps also spawned at -1:00 time.

Say i jungle then how will you know? as far as i know you can't download others private lobby matches.


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2014)

There's always a way, all I need is the .dem file of the match from any one player. This can be viewed by the playdemo command from the console. In the event of someone accusing the other of cheating, that can be done. The losing side can watch the replay you know, so there's no way you can get away with it.


----------



## Niilesh (May 19, 2014)

hsr said:


> There's always a way, all I need is the .dem file of the match from any one player. This can be viewed by the playdemo command from the console. In the event of someone accusing the other of cheating, that can be done. The losing side can watch the replay you know, so there's no way you can get away with it.


i know that but still. anyway i trust TDF guys they won't cheat.

Also allow bottle crowing even TI3 had it


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2014)

Unfair to change any rules now.


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 19, 2014)

I want to take part in the tournament too! Any slot empty? or 1 more guy who wants to enter and with whom I can play with in the lowest bracket?


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2014)

You can join the slot of a player if he leaves. Changing the lineups are impossible now. I'm planning to start the next set by June, everyone can join it then. Will try and lobby to make it an 'official' event.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2014)

I will play my match today after 9 or tomorrow after 9.


----------



## debarshi (May 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I will play my match today after 9 or tomorrow after 9.



Make it tomorrow after 9 please


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2014)

Ok tomorrow after 9 PM it is.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

I have a feeling that the prize pool will cross way beyond 6 mil.

- - - Updated - - -

Looks like Dota players are as nuts as Metalheads.


----------



## debarshi (May 19, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have a feeling that the prize pool will cross way beyond 6 mil.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Looks like Dota players are as nuts as Metalheads.



That was an understatement

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Ok tomorrow after 9 it is.



You mean 9 PM right?


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 19, 2014)

someone give me link to a good meepo and micro guide plz....i have to win a game with meepo to complete the 10 hero challenge...


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2014)

So this is my Fantasy League lineup
*i.imgur.com/iSdUe2X.jpg
Pyrion Flax said this while roshan was killed 
*i.imgur.com/OZynCKH.jpg


----------



## debarshi (May 19, 2014)

hsr said:


> Pyrion Flax said this while roshan was killed
> *i.imgur.com/OZynCKH.jpg



This is epic!! XD

- - - Updated - - -

Pyrion Flax  *listen to it, those you haven't

On beastmaster: He's master of beasts and who does he get to help him? A bird and a pig. Whop-e-do!


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2014)

*Important*
Guys please take a minute off your time and do this for me, go to command prompt and type in this: tracert sgp-1.valve.net and PM me the output you get. It might take a minute to finish. If you do PM me, do tell what ISP you are on an your test location. If anyone can do this from their office, that would also be nice!


----------



## Niilesh (May 19, 2014)

hsr said:


> *Important*
> Guys please take a minute off your time and do this for me, go to command prompt and type in this: tracert sgp-1.valve.net and PM me the output you get. It might take a minute to finish. If you do PM me, do tell what ISP you are on an your test location. If anyone can do this from their office, that would also be nice!


What are you gonna do with it?
Anyways here it is:


Spoiler



Tracing route to sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    76 ms    89 ms    69 ms  115.255.9.1
  2    88 ms    99 ms    99 ms  100.127.0.1
  3    78 ms    89 ms    89 ms  115.255.239.153
  4    89 ms    99 ms   169 ms  115.255.239.150
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6   114 ms   119 ms   119 ms  62.216.147.249
  7   149 ms   149 ms   149 ms  so-7-0-0.0.ejr03.sin001.flagtel.com [62.216.128.73]
  8   147 ms   159 ms   149 ms  80.77.1.210
  9   138 ms   149 ms   149 ms  an-ats-loc10.starhub.net.sg [203.118.15.194]
 10   147 ms   159 ms   159 ms  203.116.8.22
 11   149 ms   159 ms   159 ms  sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]

Trace complete.



ISP:Reliance 3G
Location: Jaipur


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2014)

I'm gonna make a routing map to SEA from all ISPs and try to do something about it.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

You'll post it to reddit?


----------



## debarshi (May 19, 2014)

hsr said:


> I'm gonna make a routing map to SEA from all ISPs and try to do something about it.



Do something about it?


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

Anyway, here's mine :


```
Tracing route to sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    85 ms    58 ms   124 ms  ************
  3    72 ms    47 ms    48 ms  ***************
  4    49 ms    47 ms    48 ms  ***************
  5    91 ms   123 ms   104 ms  115.113.164.197.static-mumbai.vsnl.net.in [115.113.164.197]
  6    80 ms    77 ms    78 ms  172.31.16.193
  7    76 ms    76 ms    76 ms  ix-4-2.tcore1.CXR-Chennai.as6453.net [180.87.36.9]
  8   113 ms   112 ms   113 ms  180.87.12.53
  9   111 ms   143 ms   111 ms  180.87.12.150
 10   108 ms   108 ms   121 ms  unknown.hwng.net [173.245.210.218]
 11   113 ms   112 ms   113 ms  103-28-54-229.valve.net [103.28.55.229]
 12   117 ms   113 ms   114 ms  sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]

Trace complete.
```

I redacted my personal IPs if you don't mind.

ISP : Tata Docomo Broadband
Location : Pune


----------



## hdknitro (May 19, 2014)

hmm, here is mine 



Spoiler



Tracing route to sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  
  3    89 ms    29 ms    20 ms  
  4     8 ms     4 ms    14 ms  
  5    64 ms    17 ms     3 ms  
  6     5 ms     6 ms     8 ms  115.113.248.205.static-delhi.vsnl.net.in [115.113.248.205]
  7    47 ms    46 ms    58 ms  172.31.17.5
  8    53 ms    78 ms    72 ms  ix-4-2.tcore1.CXR-Chennai.as6453.net [180.87.36.9]
  9    81 ms    77 ms    78 ms  if-5-2.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.87.12.53]
 10    82 ms    83 ms    82 ms  180.87.12.154
 11    84 ms     *       84 ms  unknown.hwng.net [173.245.210.218]
 12    75 ms    76 ms    77 ms  103-28-54-229.valve.net [103.28.55.229]
 13    79 ms    80 ms    79 ms  sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]

Trace complete.



ISP: ttpl networks
location: ghaziabad, UP


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2014)

Spoiler





```
Tracing route to sgp-2.valve.net [103.10.124.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  D-Link.Home [192.168.1.1]
  2    31 ms    31 ms    32 ms  117.196.160.1
  3    31 ms    30 ms    31 ms  218.248.166.42
  4    58 ms    49 ms    48 ms  218.248.235.213
  5    47 ms    48 ms    47 ms  218.248.235.134
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8    73 ms    71 ms    71 ms  218.248.250.250
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11   302 ms   301 ms   299 ms  sgp-2.valve.net [103.10.124.1]

Trace complete.
```



Mine seems to win you all over!

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You'll post it to reddit?



I know some people high up in BSNL, will try and contact them to know what exactly is the issue. Nothing I can promise though.

- - - Updated - - -

Another BSNL WiMax tracert from a friend

```
1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  WiMaxCPE [192.168.1.1]
 2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 3    77 ms    75 ms    72 ms  5.5.5.2
 4    73 ms    72 ms     *     10.4.248.37
 5    61 ms    90 ms    60 ms  117.253.188.82
 6    80 ms    59 ms   131 ms  218.248.235.134
 7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 9    98 ms   106 ms   117 ms  218.248.250.250
10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
12   343 ms   324 ms   319 ms  sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]
```

A local ISP from Ernakulam, Kerala:

```
Tracing route to sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    20 ms     7 ms    18 ms  10.2.71.1
  2     8 ms     8 ms    21 ms  4.231.88.202.asianet.co.in [202.88.231.4]
  3     *       86 ms    29 ms  illekm-static-203.200.136.33.vsnl.net.in [203.200.136.33]
  4     *        *      109 ms  ix-4-2.tcore1.CXR-Chennai.as6453.net [180.87.36.9]
  5    66 ms    56 ms    71 ms  if-5-2.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.87.12.53]
  6    61 ms     *       60 ms  180.87.12.154
  7    71 ms     *       61 ms  unknown.hwng.net [173.245.210.218]
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *       72 ms    63 ms  sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]

Trace complete.
```


----------



## sygeek (May 19, 2014)

Not yet, here's mine (BSNL)



Spoiler



1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  D-Link.Home [192.168.1.1]
2    24 ms    23 ms    23 ms  117.197.32.1
3    25 ms    25 ms    35 ms  218.248.166.202
4    58 ms    57 ms    57 ms  218.248.181.18
5   289 ms   289 ms   288 ms  jfk-edge-23.inet.qwest.net [63.148.22.161]
6   314 ms   314 ms   313 ms  sgx-edge-05.inet.qwest.net [67.14.99.106]
7   316 ms   317 ms   316 ms  63.150.136.54
8   315 ms   315 ms   316 ms  sgp-2.valve.net [103.10.124.1]



- - - Updated - - -

Niilesh, tell me when you are free to play? Can we do this now?


----------



## Niilesh (May 19, 2014)

not now
tomorrow tell me a time between 4PM-9PM(maybe even 10PM).


----------



## sygeek (May 19, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> not now
> tomorrow tell me a time between 4PM-9PM(maybe even 10PM).


Tomorrow, between 9-10.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2014)

C:\Users\Home_pc>tracert sgp-1.valve.net

Tracing route to sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    24 ms    33 ms    13 ms  10.171.0.1
  2    33 ms    36 ms    13 ms  10.171.0.1
  3   121 ms   137 ms   147 ms  202.88.216.21
  4   121 ms    79 ms    82 ms  202.88.216.13
  5    73 ms    59 ms    78 ms  202.88.216.1
  6    94 ms    98 ms    83 ms  14.140.243.97.static-Delhi-vsnl.net.in [14.140.243.97]
  7   166 ms   122 ms   116 ms  172.31.17.5
  8   176 ms   162 ms    79 ms  ix-4-2.tcore1.CXR-Chennai.as6453.net [180.87.36.9]
  9   180 ms   179 ms   181 ms  if-5-2.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.87.12.53]
 10   190 ms   178 ms   166 ms  180.87.12.150
 11   133 ms   177 ms   148 ms  unknown.hwng.net [173.245.210.218]
 12   170 ms   143 ms   119 ms  103-28-54-229.valve.net [103.28.55.229]
 13   182 ms   142 ms   139 ms  sgp [103.28.54.1]

Trace complete.

Hathway, Gzb


----------



## hsr (May 20, 2014)

as6453.net < the laggy part of the routing. I've used their looking glass to ping my primary gateway and traceroute it. From what I can infer, it seems that all traffic are routed via Delhi for some reason. I can't confirm this because my search only deals with public ip databases and recorded information. What we all have been *****ing about is actually true, we have very shitty routing tables. Like I said to some people earlier, all the major gateway routers and cables are owned by tata telecom. Writing to them to improve their routing pathways might see some improvement. This is totally possible and it is in this shitty state because they can't possibly know such demand exists and for them delivery is probably more prioritized.

TL;DR Delhi/nearby places might get better pings than the rest of India in the case of BSNL customers. Delhi afaik has MTNL, and despite being the nation's largest internet provider BSNL can't do much, they buy their international bandwidth from TATA.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2014)

Why not start a campaign on change.org for Tata and/or other ISPs to fix their routing tables?


----------



## Sarath (May 20, 2014)

whats this fantasy league? I have a ticket for it in my backpack


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why not start a campaign on change.org for Tata and/or other ISPs to fix their routing tables?



No use mate.Airtel,BSNL,Tata won't do anything by hearing what HSR says or what a few 5-10% of the Indian broadband users say.

- - - Updated - - -

Well [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] try it out anyway,And also get the help from milton from dev.dota


----------



## arijitsinha (May 20, 2014)

hsr said:


> as6453.net < the laggy part of the routing. I've used their looking glass to ping my primary gateway and traceroute it. From what I can infer,* it seems that all traffic are routed via Delhi for some reason*. I can't confirm this because my search only deals with public ip databases and recorded information. What we all have been *****ing about is actually true, we have very shitty routing tables. Like I said to some people earlier, all the major gateway routers and cables are owned by tata telecom. Writing to them to improve their routing pathways might see some improvement. This is totally possible and it is in this shitty state because they can't possibly know such demand exists and for them delivery is probably more prioritized.
> 
> TL;DR Delhi/nearby places might get better pings than the rest of India in the case of BSNL customers. Delhi afaik has MTNL, and despite being the nation's largest internet provider BSNL can't do much, they buy their international bandwidth from TATA.



The main issue of the high ping is the routing goes like this,

India - > US
US -> Singapore.

While the local ISP's routing goes directly from India -> Singapore. Even it is goes by Delhi, not an issue.

Apart from this from my observation, when I give my personal PC's IP address, sometime it shows the location as Delhi, though I am in Chennai. So I believe that the DB where you querying for the IP address's location, does not have exact information for all the IP range. and it shows default as Delhi when it cannot find the exact state.


----------



## hsr (May 20, 2014)

Yeah and that applies to the US ip as well, it is not exactly routed to US but it's an IP range under the country and hence we get the result as it being delivered to 'murica. Finding the location of an IP address by just using that specific IP address is just idiotic in my opinion, as you pointed out it can give you absurd results. What you have to do is do a tracert to the IP and get the gateway before the IP, find it's location. Chances are those IPs never change locations and we can confirm the location is correct.

- - - Updated - - -

Also when you do a tracert TO valve you get one route and that doesn't mean it comes back FROM valve via the same. For that we are helpless as there is no way to know but ask them. What we can do is find the gateways/routers through which it passes the packets and do a traceroute from them (almost all gateways allow this as it is mandatory to provide the same iirc).

- - - Updated - - -



theserpent said:


> No use mate.Airtel,BSNL,Tata won't do anything by hearing what HSR says or what a few 5-10% of the Indian broadband users say.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Well [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] try it out anyway,And also get the help from milton from dev.dota



Yeah, posting to that BSNL thread on dev.dota.   [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] is also there posting tracerts 

- - - Updated - - -

On a side note, the 'murican NSA surveillance clauses say that every traffic that goes through US soil can be intercepted upon. Well good job BSNL, in you we trust!


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2014)

LOL this is crazy . Is BSNL even aware of this fact?


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2014)

I have observed this when I was on Hathway. I used to get pings of around 65-70 ms.

Then when I moved to Tata Docomo Broadband, I get around 100-150 ms.


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 20, 2014)

I used to get 300+ ping on MTNL mumbai until Q1 2013.. then they somehow fixed it.. Well I'm happy they did.

PM'd you the tracert results.


----------



## hsr (May 20, 2014)

Updated, pings are normal now...

```
Tracing route to sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     3 ms     3 ms     1 ms  D-Link.Home [192.168.1.1]
  2    31 ms    34 ms    31 ms  117.196.160.1
  3    31 ms    30 ms    31 ms  218.248.166.46
  4    83 ms    50 ms    48 ms  218.248.235.129
  5    47 ms    47 ms    92 ms  218.248.235.214
  6    47 ms    46 ms    60 ms  14.141.139.145.static-chennai.vsnl.net.in [14.141.139.145]
  7    92 ms    56 ms    57 ms  ix-4-2.tcore1.CXR-Chennai.as6453.net [180.87.36.9]
  8    79 ms    81 ms    80 ms  if-5-2.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.87.12.53]
  9    81 ms    80 ms    81 ms  180.87.12.154
 10    82 ms    82 ms    82 ms  unknown.hwng.net [173.245.210.218]
 11    85 ms    82 ms    82 ms  103-28-54-229.valve.net [103.28.55.229]
 12    82 ms    83 ms    83 ms  sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]

Trace complete.
```

And the traceroute back to my gateway from singapore:

```
Router: R1.SI (Singapore, SG)
lg@r1.si> traceroute 117.196.160.1 source 173.245.210.1 no-resolve wait 1 
 traceroute to 117.196.160.1 (117.196.160.1) from 173.245.210.1, 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
  1  180.87.12.149  0.478 ms  0.430 ms  0.438 ms
  2  180.87.98.37  18.632 ms  19.196 ms  18.630 ms
      MPLS Label=597952 CoS=0 TTL=1 S=1
  3  180.87.96.21  1.096 ms  1.073 ms  1.159 ms
  4  120.29.215.74  40.798 ms 120.29.214.6  1.089 ms 120.29.215.150  0.973 ms
  5  61.95.191.9  35.280 ms 61.95.210.146  34.571 ms  34.951 ms
  6  125.17.12.54  40.782 ms  41.974 ms  43.178 ms
  7  218.248.236.229  43.267 ms  43.166 ms  107.797 ms
  8  117.196.160.1  51.502 ms  53.043 ms  [B]52.210[/B] ms
 
 lg@r1.si>
```


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 20, 2014)

my tracert after fixing my routes manually...........



```
Tracing route to sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ADSL [192.168.1.1]
  2    19 ms    19 ms    20 ms  117.192.48.1
  3    20 ms    19 ms    20 ms  218.248.160.42
  4    64 ms    27 ms    28 ms  218.248.235.213
  5    28 ms    27 ms    26 ms  218.248.235.214
  6     *       47 ms    46 ms  14.141.139.145
  7    48 ms    48 ms    47 ms  ix-4-2.tcore1.CXR-Chennai.as6453.net [180.87.36.
9]
  8    62 ms    61 ms    62 ms  if-5-2.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.87.1
2.53]
  9    63 ms    60 ms    62 ms  180.87.12.150
 10    63 ms    63 ms    63 ms  unknown.hwng.net [173.245.210.218]
 11    64 ms    63 ms    63 ms  103-28-54-229.valve.net [103.28.55.229]
 12    64 ms    64 ms    64 ms  sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]

Trace complete.
```


----------



## hsr (May 20, 2014)

TL;DR
Traffic is now routed via Bangalore(218.248.236.229) and that fixes the problems.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 20, 2014)

P.S.: to all guys who thinks my pings are amazing well its only temporary.............


----------



## hsr (May 20, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> my tracert after fixing my routes manually...........



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think we can use our own (manual) routing once the packet leaves the primary gateway.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 20, 2014)

hsr said:


> TL;DR
> Traffic is now routed via Bangalore(218.248.236.229) and that fixes the problems.



its temporary man soon ur pings will shoot up to 200-300........

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think we can use our own (manual) routing once the packet leaves the primary gateway.



nope but we can choose our primary gateway can't we.........


----------



## hsr (May 20, 2014)

Don't think so, BSNL would not allow that and besides, how did you change it?


----------



## Niilesh (May 20, 2014)

pudge rot bug fixed now his winrate is again 48%


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> pudge rot bug fixed now his winrate is again 48%



What bug?

- - - Updated - - -

$6 Million breached finally.

*www.dota2.com/international/compendium/


----------



## arijitsinha (May 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What bug?



Pudge bug.



Spoiler



And dont ask which pudge bug. everyone knows desmond = reddit  , and it was posted on reddit recently..


----------



## hsr (May 20, 2014)

shhh, let him have his sauce of copypasta y u no understand


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2014)

Ok. So Rot did half damage to Pudge.

How the hell did it take so long for people to find out about this?


----------



## Niilesh (May 20, 2014)

i got to know about it through redit too.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2014)

Highlight of the bug fix :



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/OjJxf5E.png



- - - Updated - - -

PS : The graph kinda looks like Pudge's hook.


----------



## Niilesh (May 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Ok. So Rot did half damage to Pudge.
> 
> How the hell did it take so long for people to find out about this?



yah people were writing articles on theories why his winrate jumped


----------



## sygeek (May 20, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> yah people were writing articles on theories why his winrate jumped


shall we start now?


----------



## anaklusmos (May 20, 2014)

My tracert if u need it 

Tracing route to sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    19 ms    20 ms    18 ms  ABTS-North-Static-001.129.160.122.airtelbroadban
d.in [122.160.129.1]
  3    17 ms    18 ms    18 ms  ABTS-North-Static-177.129.160.122.airtelbroadban
d.in [122.160.129.177]
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     *       21 ms    21 ms  AES-Static-005.68.144.59.airtel.in [59.144.68.5]

  6   118 ms    43 ms    46 ms  61.95.191.5
  7    89 ms    87 ms    91 ms  ix-0-1-0-0.tcore1.SVQ-Singapore.as6453.net [120.
29.215.149]
  8   106 ms   106 ms   108 ms  if-20-2.tcore2.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.87.
96.22]
  9     *      104 ms   106 ms  if-2-2.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.87.1
2.1]
 10   104 ms   105 ms   104 ms  180.87.12.150
 11   108 ms   105 ms   105 ms  173.245.210.218
 12   113 ms   111 ms   110 ms  103-28-54-229.valve.net [103.28.55.229]
 13   114 ms   118 ms   109 ms  sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]

Trace complete.

Airtel, New Delhi


----------



## debarshi (May 21, 2014)

That's my local Cable traceroute



Spoiler



1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  www.asusnetwork.net [10.0.0.1]
  3    10 ms     9 ms     9 ms  dynamic-5.189.24.103.sitibroadband.in [103.24.19
0.5]
  4    79 ms     7 ms     9 ms  static-221.112.142.202.sitibroadband.in [202.142
.112.221]
  5     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  static-1.112.142.202.sitibroadband.in [202.142.1
12.1]
  6    38 ms    37 ms    37 ms  AES-Static-089.78.22.125.airtel.in [125.22.78.89
]
  7    87 ms    69 ms    68 ms  AES-Static-126.36.144.59.airtel.in [59.144.36.12
6]
  8    69 ms    70 ms    70 ms  ix-2-2-1-0.tcore1.SVQ-Singapore.as6453.net [120.
29.214.5]
  9    71 ms    70 ms    71 ms  if-20-2.tcore2.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.87.
96.22]
 10    70 ms    71 ms    70 ms  if-2-2.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.87.1
2.1]
 11   104 ms   104 ms   104 ms  180.87.12.154
 12   102 ms   102 ms   103 ms  unknown.hwng.net [173.245.210.218]
 13   102 ms   102 ms   102 ms  103-28-54-229.valve.net [103.28.55.229]
 14   103 ms   104 ms   103 ms  sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1]




We seriously need more stretch goals! Up till 10 mill at least


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2014)

As expected, Valve adds more stretch goals.


----------



## Mizanurification (May 21, 2014)

I needed a few players for my league, if anyone is interested ur free to join. 

Indian Fantasy League
ID: 128009
Password: 123

Got 2-6 more slots.


----------



## debarshi (May 21, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> As expected, Valve adds more stretch goals.



Which are more like *meh* compared to the last ones, up until number 19. Except number 16.


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2014)

I think they did it on purpose. Their way of saying "Bas, bahut ho gaya."


----------



## Niilesh (May 21, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think they did it on purpose. Their way of saying "Bas, bahut ho gaya."


more like saying "throw money at us for next to nothing"


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2014)

New model vote for 1 hero (Im sure it will be Shadow Fiend) and afterparty broadcast seems decent to me. Those hero challenge, if creative, can be good too. Rest are tasteless.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 21, 2014)

Here I am, a newbie to Dota 2 (just lvl 7 now ), with immense experience on MOBA through LOL, asking for tips and build help. Its just couple of weeks that i started playing Dota 2.

I generally play junglers and AD carrys in LOL and have a high liking towards melee champs. I am trying to find some stable and common build items for all the melee carrys like wraith king, juggernaut etc. I need your help in the best build items keeping in mind that i get to farm only moderately (since I roam for ganks a lot). Please suggest the early pick items, mid game build and the end game build (with the core items).
Items with lifesteals and attack speeds give a lot of advantage on melee chars who are purely auto attackers.

Also, please point out other melee characters who can share the common build.

The idea is to master those melees with the set of build and then slowly learn the rest of the items as and when i proceed.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> New model vote for 1 hero (Im sure it will be Shadow Fiend) and afterparty broadcast seems decent to me. Those hero challenge, if creative, can be good too. Rest are tasteless.



I am pissed of with daily updates.


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> New model vote for 1 hero (Im sure it will be Shadow Fiend) and afterparty broadcast seems decent to me. Those hero challenge, if creative, can be good too. Rest are tasteless.



I'd say put Legion Commander on a horse, like her predecessor.


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Here I am, a newbie to Dota 2 (just lvl 7 now ), with immense experience on MOBA through LOL, asking for tips and build help. Its just couple of weeks that i started playing Dota 2.
> 
> I generally play junglers and AD carrys in LOL and have a high liking towards melee champs. I am trying to find some stable and common build items for all the melee carrys like wraith king, juggernaut etc. I need your help in the best build items keeping in mind that i get to farm only moderately (since I roam for ganks a lot). Please suggest the early pick items, mid game build and the end game build (with the core items).
> Items with lifesteals and attack speeds give a lot of advantage on melee chars who are purely auto attackers.
> ...


Welcome buddy.
Since you like Melee heroes a lot, I'll go briefly regarding 3 types of melee heroes:

Gankers: Str (strength) gankers are my favorite as well simple bcoz they initiate the battle, chew a couple of heroes and have enough HP to get out of the battle in the end. Heroes like Pudge, Night Stalker, Beastmaster, etc... they are effective when they can take out a certain hero in enemy side so that the rest of the enemy team is left helpless. Items they should have must include some regen, core item (bottle if you are doing mid lane, arcane boots for mana intensive heores, etc) and situational items (which you will learn yourself while playing). 

Tankers: As the name suggest, thet absorb most of the dmg in team fight so that your carry can go all out. Heroes like Centaur, Axe, Bristleback are counted among the tankiest tanks in the game. Items must include HP buff and regen items. Vanguard, Hood, Halberd, Heart are good choice.

Carries: Most carry heroes belong to Agility group. Since they have high attack speed as well, items with lifesteal, attack+ movt speed are considered as core. (you can skip lifesteal if any other team member already have Vladimir with him or if you have some passive healing ability) . Vlad, Sange n Yasha, Manta style, Butterfly, Desolator are considered good items for Agi heroes. Sometimes situation ask you for something else than these.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I'd say put Legion Commander on a horse, like her predecessor.



Then they will have to change lore as well. Because LC from dota 1 have different story from LC in dota 2


----------



## Niilesh (May 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> New model vote for 1 hero (Im sure it will be Shadow Fiend) and afterparty broadcast seems decent to me. Those hero challenge, if creative, can be good too. Rest are tasteless.


the hero remodelshould already have been on there to-do list, now they put it up on the stretch goals.

- - - Updated - - -



rakesh_ic said:


> Here I am, a newbie to Dota 2 (just lvl 7 now ), with immense experience on MOBA through LOL, asking for tips and build help. Its just couple of weeks that i started playing Dota 2.
> 
> I generally play junglers and AD carrys in LOL and have a high liking towards melee champs. I am trying to find some stable and common build items for all the melee carrys like wraith king, juggernaut etc. I need your help in the best build items keeping in mind that i get to farm only moderately (since I roam for ganks a lot). Please suggest the early pick items, mid game build and the end game build (with the core items).
> Items with lifesteals and attack speeds give a lot of advantage on melee chars who are purely auto attackers.
> ...


there are some guides for dota 2 for people coming from LOL. Try googling i am sure you will find useful stuff.

Since piyush already gave some general advise. I will suggest a build for wraith king

Starting items: Tango, Stout shield. then you can buy some iron branches(also called gg branches) and/or consumables. You can also get quelling blade for easier last hitting.
Early: Treads, bracer
Core: Treads, Drums, blademail.
alternate corehase boots, Armlet, basher.
Situational: Radiance, Abyssal blade, Mjollanir, Halberd, BKB, Refresher, Divine Rapier.


----------



## snap (May 21, 2014)

We should have a Dota vs LoL thread in the fight club section . One of the main reasons for me choosing dota was Valve and cause we need to pay for some heroes in Riot's LoL


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 21, 2014)

snap said:


> We should have a Dota vs LoL thread in the fight club section . One of the main reasons for me choosing dota was Valve and cause we need to pay for some heroes in Riot's LoL


Pay?? not true. There is an unlock system. You gain points by winning games, use them as ingame currency to buy champions. thats all about it. buying cosmetics is with real cash which are just skins and nothing else

- - - Updated - - -



Niilesh said:


> Starting items: Tango, Stout shield. then you can buy some iron branches(also called gg branches) and/or consumables. You can also get quelling blade for easier last hitting.
> Early: Treads, bracer
> Core: Treads, Drums, blademail.
> alternate corehase boots, Armlet, basher.
> Situational: Radiance, Abyssal blade, Mjollanir, Halberd, BKB, Refresher, Divine Rapier.



huh.. thats a start for the build. TY. I know the learning curve is steeper on Dota 2. But I had zoro knowledge on LOL when i started, got thrashed, soaked, smashed, pulped, pasted and wasted. But I consider myself to be decent now. So yeah, i can catch up in Dota 2 too. 

TY guys.. i will need more of your assistance.


----------



## snap (May 22, 2014)

watching these 

*www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF50cvv4MhVqrt0ysnYqMUVDecN-9Zzni


----------



## Sarath (May 22, 2014)

snap said:


> We should have a Dota vs LoL thread in the fight club section . One of the main reasons for me choosing dota was Valve and cause we need to pay for some heroes in Riot's LoL



If you want to know why so many people play LoL over D2 you should have seen D2 when it was closed beta. It was just so broken.


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2014)

Well it was Beta for starters.


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2014)

My best DP match ever


----------



## snap (May 22, 2014)

watching these now  *www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUnqxa4sTqqxNOiz794XOJBWgMtjqhzO4


----------



## sygeek (May 22, 2014)

Niilesh, are you free now?


----------



## Niilesh (May 22, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] hey what were the heroes for third match? and give me a site for randomizing them too.
we are 1-1 currently will post screens later.


----------



## debarshi (May 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> My best DP match ever



That was one of my best AA games too. I should play more support


----------



## Niilesh (May 23, 2014)

Here are the pics


Spoiler



*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/3298071392984684641/55764E09FB07FAD0EAB5D84A2B516F3A84B39AB8/1024x576.resizedimage
*cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/3298071392984680935/5064B07423D340EF255037C489ED140D80BD705B/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## snap (May 23, 2014)

so just completed the 10 calibrating matches. my solo rating is 1.5k ;_; i need to party up with you guys


----------



## debarshi (May 23, 2014)

Rate of increase of prize pool has dropped considerably. Way to go, VOLVO


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2014)

snap said:


> so just completed the 10 calibrating matches. my solo rating is 1.5k ;_; i need to party up with you guys


what was your steam id again?


debarshi said:


> Rate of increase of prize pool has dropped considerably. Way to go, VOLVO


you mean prize pol increasing at slower rate?


----------



## Sarath (May 23, 2014)

I just received a rare recipe scroll. It takes 5 rare items and turns them into one mythical item. Has anyone ever got this?


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2014)

Sarath said:


> I just received a rare recipe scroll. It takes 5 rare items and turns them into one mythical item. Has anyone ever got this?



Good morning 

Make sure you use only the low value rares and not the good ones


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2014)

Nope. Must be new.

- - - Updated - - -

OMG Guys : 

*i.imgur.com/DgNa6Iq.jpg

Techies are coming after all.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 23, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice move by Valve.


----------



## Niilesh (May 23, 2014)

Sarath said:


> I just received a rare recipe scroll. It takes 5 rare items and turns them into one mythical item. Has anyone ever got this?


i think i have got one. its is one of the few recipe scrolls that are good.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nope. Must be new.


i actually have it since quite some time so its not new


----------



## snap (May 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> what was your steam id again?
> 
> you mean prize pol increasing at slower rate?



*steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198132064310


----------



## Niilesh (May 23, 2014)

^ added you


----------



## sygeek (May 23, 2014)

[MENTION=115911]Niilesh[/MENTION] can we finish the last game?

- - - Updated - - -
   [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]

2-1, last match screencap:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/56HIvam.jpg


----------



## Sarath (May 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Good morning
> 
> Make sure you use only the low value rares and not the good ones



Good morning again 

But sacrificing so many rares for just one items is so hard.

- - - Updated - - -



Niilesh said:


> i think i have got one. its is one of the few recipe scrolls that are good.



Did you use it? What did you get?


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2014)

[MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION]
I have used this one 3-4 times  and 1 more recipe which uses 4 mythical to make 1 mythical (I know it sounds silly but 4 myths I used were total trash)

Thing is, you wont get any newly released myth items that were added after these recipes were introduced. So you will get myths from sets/chests that were released before that particular event in which these recipes were released. I think it was this year greeviling.


----------



## debarshi (May 24, 2014)

Tell me if any fantasy leagues are open yet. I've yet to join one


----------



## Sarath (May 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION]
> I have used this one 3-4 times  and 1 more recipe which uses 4 mythical to make 1 mythical (I know it sounds silly but 4 myths I used were total trash)
> 
> Thing is, you wont get any newly released myth items that were added after these recipes were introduced. So you will get myths from sets/chests that were released before that particular event in which these recipes were released. I think it was this year greeviling.



So one question. Is it worth it?


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2014)

Sarath said:


> So one question. Is it worth it?



If you are a keen trader, then no it isnt.

- - - Updated - - -



debarshi said:


> Tell me if any fantasy leagues are open yet. I've yet to join one



mine is open
Will share the details later


----------



## hsr (May 24, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/Bkgx476.png

Just got dropped this from offerings (gave some newly dropped commons)

*i.imgur.com/MWquTQ9.png


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2014)

hsr said:


> *i.imgur.com/Bkgx476.png
> 
> Just got dropped this from offerings (gave some newly dropped commons)
> 
> *i.imgur.com/MWquTQ9.png



I got doom set


----------



## Mizanurification (May 24, 2014)

Nobody wants to join my league? Need a few more players for 10 slots. Will have the draft tomorrow. 
ID: 128009
Password: 123

*i61.tinypic.com/wqvy3r.png


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2014)

I am already in a league. Unless you want to buy me another ticket.


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2014)

My friend who does not own a compendium has been trading his cp everyday. By now I think he has already gotten 3-4 rares and recently a mythical courier in exchange. Now i'm wondering if it's better to just keep the cp for trade or use them on the compendium which I own. Anyone can share their views on this?


----------



## hsr (May 25, 2014)

Gain moar points


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2014)

Sarath said:


> My friend who does not own a compendium has been trading his cp everyday. By now I think he has already gotten 3-4 rares and recently a mythical courier in exchange. Now i'm wondering if it's better to just keep the cp for trade or use them on the compendium which I own. Anyone can share their views on this?



15-16 cp can get you 1 dota 2 key


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2014)

i gave mine to piyush.........


----------



## hsr (May 25, 2014)

*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png

*Redrage* advances to the _TDF MID ONLY FACE OFF_ finals. Score: 8 - 0


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2014)

I could clearly feel the difference between us in my match.


----------



## snap (May 25, 2014)

Sarath said:


> My friend who does not own a compendium has been trading his cp everyday. By now I think he has already gotten 3-4 rares and recently a mythical courier in exchange. Now i'm wondering if it's better to just keep the cp for trade or use them on the compendium which I own. Anyone can share their views on this?



now i don't feel so altruistic


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2014)

hsr said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when the hell did i get matched with sarath?


----------



## hsr (May 25, 2014)

sygeek said:


> when the hell did i get matched with sarath?



You're a standin remember?


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 25, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] when is my game? i can play today...


----------



## hdknitro (May 25, 2014)

Hell is not playing, let me advance


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2014)

who is hell?


----------



## theserpent (May 25, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> who is hell?



You..


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2014)

i am ready for match 




to be defeated


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] when is my game? i can play today...


I think it's with me? I'll add you on steam

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> You're a standin remember?


oh lol, forgot.

- - - Updated - - -

Me and ghouse, Game 1


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/RtOgNwq.jpg



Game 2:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/5I1mn2w.jpg



Waiting for [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]'s input on which hero to play in the last match.


----------



## hsr (May 26, 2014)

As game 3 you guys play Puck. The winner will go against Soumo.
*Debarshi* will play against *theserpent* and winner going against *strikemaster*.


Here's the updated brackets. Sorry to those who have been eliminated.
*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png


----------



## arijitsinha (May 26, 2014)

Here are some Dota 2 PJ.

Why is Kunkka a pirate?


Spoiler



Because he torrents.



Why does Luna hate Venomancer so much?


Spoiler



He keeps trying to poison Nova.



Did you hear about Naga killing Tidehunter?


Spoiler



RIP Tide



A DotA player and LoL player are arguing about which game is better...


Spoiler



A DotA player and LoL player are arguing about which game is better. The DotA player says obviously DotA is better. The LoL player couldn't deny.



How did Chen know he was in love with Enchantress?


Spoiler



Because the further he got from her, the more it hurt!



Source /r/dota2dadjokes


----------



## Sarath (May 26, 2014)

Desperately waiting for stretch goal 14 to complete

- - - Updated - - -

^ Arijit are those your creations


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 26, 2014)

[MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] you play ranked games when playing alone?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 26, 2014)

Sarath said:


> ^ Arijit are those your creations



No man, I am not that creative..  they are from www.reddit.com/r/dota2dadjokes


----------



## Sarath (May 26, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] you play ranked games when playing alone?



Yeah, I usually play ranked when alone. I have a few friends who also prefer ranked so party.  

However my rank fell to 3000 this week so I'm taking a break from it.


----------



## sygeek (May 26, 2014)

[MENTION=144027]ghouse12311[/MENTION] can we play now?


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 26, 2014)

[MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] power cut here...will ping you on steam once its back


----------



## Sarath (May 27, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION]
> I have used this one 3-4 times  and 1 more recipe which uses 4 mythical to make 1 mythical (I know it sounds silly but 4 myths I used were total trash)
> 
> Thing is, you wont get any newly released myth items that were added after these recipes were introduced. So you will get myths from sets/chests that were released before that particular event in which these recipes were released. I think it was this year greeviling.



One more ques:

the item that we get after using the recipe, is it tradable or no?


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2014)

Sarath said:


> One more ques:
> 
> the item that we get after using the recipe, is it tradable or no?



If any item from your ingredients was a non ttadeable iite, then it will also be the same


----------



## Sarath (May 27, 2014)

Piyush said:


> If any item from your ingredients was a non ttadeable iite, then it will also be the same



Thanks for that info. 

Damn it!!!


----------



## hdknitro (May 27, 2014)

Arre yaar, I wanted to play my match. I still want to


----------



## Sarath (May 27, 2014)

I have a query. I have an item which has alternate styles, but to unlock those it is asking for a spectator gem. Specifically SLTV Star Series Season 8 - 40. Can someone explain what this is? 

Does it come with the ticket or is it a random drop?


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2014)

Sarath said:


> I have a query. I have an item which has alternate styles, but to unlock those it is asking for a spectator gem. Specifically SLTV Star Series Season 8 - 40. Can someone explain what this is?
> 
> Does it come with the ticket or is it a random drop?


Well these sets are bundled with the SLTV (or any league) ticket. The player is directed to watch x number of games of that particular league to unlock various styles.
What you can do is, ask for that gem on trading portals with 40 views and socket it into your item, it will be unlocked. On the other hand you can ask for an already unlocked item while you offering your non gem item an some more stuff so as to balance the trade.

Thats what I did for my Nyx set. I didnt have the ticket nor the time to watch so many games, so I completed my set with 0 views, offered some stuff along with it to get the fully unlocked set. Many people prefer this method since there are many people who are doing this unlocking thing in bulk.

- - - Updated - - -

Meanwhile 

[youtube]3Km_9maDJiw[/youtube]


----------



## snap (May 27, 2014)

Sarath said:


> I have a query. I have an item which has alternate styles, but to unlock those it is asking for a spectator gem. Specifically SLTV Star Series Season 8 - 40. Can someone explain what this is?
> 
> Does it come with the ticket or is it a random drop?



oh, you also have the weaver set or something?


----------



## Sarath (May 27, 2014)

snap said:


> oh, you also have the weaver set or something?



Yeah the weaver one

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Well these sets are bundled with the SLTV (or any league) ticket. The player is directed to watch x number of games of that particular league to unlock various styles.
> What you can do is, ask for that gem on trading portals with 40 views and socket it into your item, it will be unlocked. On the other hand you can ask for an already unlocked item while you offering your non gem item an some more stuff so as to balance the trade.
> 
> Thats what I did for my Nyx set. I didnt have the ticket nor the time to watch so many games, so I completed my set with 0 views, offered some stuff along with it to get the fully unlocked set. Many people prefer this method since there are many people who are doing this unlocking thing in bulk.



Well thanks again for that info


----------



## sygeek (May 27, 2014)

Umm... [MENTION=144027]ghouse12311[/MENTION] Can we finish our last match today?


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2014)

[youtube]2KYmnIPge88[/youtube]


----------



## Ramu56 (May 28, 2014)

Anyone got WPC ticket?


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> Anyone got WPC ticket?



Nah... not me


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 28, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Umm... [MENTION=144027]ghouse12311[/MENTION] Can we finish our last match today?



hey sorry man, i was a little busy yesterday....i will be free after 10 today so ping on steam if you want to play


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 28, 2014)

I am gonna share this little piece of information about tremorgames -Not an *Advertisment*
its a online gaming website and tremor coins can be earned using in-game achievements and finishing online tasks
I farmed 2 keys from that website using surveys and apps(care when downloading apps and few surveys only work like 2/10)
To the gamers who wants Dota 2 items and keys without spending $ try this
ref link
non-ref link

I can submit proof.if you guys are interested in


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2014)

Do we even have to ask for proof?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 28, 2014)

I didnt believed until i got Burnout paradise


----------



## sygeek (May 28, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> hey sorry man, i was a little busy yesterday....i will be free after 10 today so ping on steam if you want to play


lets start

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] Won game 3 against ghouse12311:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/KqaqKG6.jpg


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2014)

Started playing again after two months.. Add me

id : Pasapa


----------



## hsr (May 29, 2014)

[MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] next up you against soumo
*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png
 [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION] please play your match by tomorrow or strikemaster may be given a victory.


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2014)

Okay Ryujji sadly has exams


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2014)

Such luck
*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10416964_861173123896110_1781413985_n.jpg?oh=7dc4e105aa6cf50a3da95e5dbcbf098b&oe=5388DA6A&__gda__=1401472442_c0d5eb9be05ded4f2cdb27dd731b6265

- - - Updated - - -

PS: 9$ for each 1$ placed


----------



## Niilesh (May 29, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Such luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man
BTW in which game?


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> Congrats man
> BTW in which game?


I wish it was me 

The game was PR vs EG from yesterday (thats what the guy said)


----------



## hsr (May 29, 2014)

I've joined my company and the sample (kickstart) project I'm doing is making a tournament organising platform for Dota and it's official. So in probably a week you can expect to have the Season 2 for MID ONLY FACEOFF. Hope you guys spread the same to your friends 

- - - Updated - - -

p.s. This time we'll have proper scheduling and players seeded as per their current Dota 2 level


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2014)

I'm sure we can see 24 players at least this time around


----------



## hsr (May 29, 2014)

Just a reminder, it's either a compendium or the 2400 booster for the winner


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2014)

This one or the next one?


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2014)

hsr said:


> Just a reminder, it's either a compendium or the 2400 booster for the winner



I will play at 8 pm today


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2014)

Some artwork : *imgur.com/a/xsDVN


----------



## hsr (May 29, 2014)

Piyush said:


> This one or the next one?



next one xD


----------



## sygeek (May 29, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Such luck
> *fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10416964_861173123896110_1781413985_n.jpg?oh=7dc4e105aa6cf50a3da95e5dbcbf098b&oe=5388DA6A&__gda__=1401472442_c0d5eb9be05ded4f2cdb27dd731b6265
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Um..how do you do this betting thing? Can you give an intro?


----------



## Mizanurification (May 29, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Um..how do you do this betting thing? Can you give an intro?



*dota2lounge.com/

Sign in using steam account. Bet on the team u think will win and add the bot and give them the items. Its mostly automatic so isnt a big hassle.

I just lost 4 rares on Noovi. ._. No way they are gonna win ti4 this year.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 29, 2014)

hsr said:


> I've joined my company and the sample (kickstart) project I'm doing is making a tournament organising platform for Dota and it's official. So in probably a week you can expect to have the Season 2 for MID ONLY FACEOFF. Hope you guys spread the same to your friends
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> p.s. This time we'll have proper scheduling and players seeded as per their current Dota 2 level



Lets do something other than 1v1 please? I just really suck at playing 1v1


----------



## Niilesh (May 29, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> *dota2lounge.com/
> 
> Sign in using steam account. Bet on the team u think will win and add the bot and give them the items. Its mostly automatic so isnt a big hassle.
> 
> I just lost 4 rares on Noovi. ._. No way they are gonna win ti4 this year.


I haven't kept track of Navi games for some time. They were lost against which teams? also did it look like a throw from Navi side?

- - - Updated - - -



ghouse12311 said:


> Lets do something other than 1v1 please? I just really suck at playing 1v1


If we get enough players then 5vs5 would be a lot more fun. Maybe we can try something like 3vs3?

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> I wish it was me
> 
> The game was PR vs EG from yesterday (thats what the guy said)


so i guess PR won!


----------



## snap (May 29, 2014)

can we do 5 vs 5 casual matches? I would really like to play and learn with you guys


----------



## hsr (May 30, 2014)

My first venture was to have a fully blown tournament with tickets and stuff, but Indian players are the worst out there with timing and schedules so dropped it. I also hate the pretend-to-be-pro early joiners who are high up in levels but sucks a lot with team play...
With team games, it is 10 times the pain for me to get them all online at a time (I don't blame you, India sucks at infrastructure). I absolutely love this game and there's nothing that can stop me from doing more. Give me enough players that are true to the game and willing to play, I'll be your host.


----------



## Sarath (May 30, 2014)

^ Your biggest enemy = powercuts


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2014)

Yea PR won...... only 10% people bet on PR


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yea PR won...... only 10% people bet on PR



lol how much you won this TI4 200$?


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> lol how much you won this TI4 200$?



not me.. some other guy
He won $1100

- - - Updated - - -

I only won like 25$


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] I have only 5-6 rares, how shall I begin with the betting thing? I placed 4 uncommons and bet on VG.


----------



## rock2702 (May 30, 2014)

If we bet items of a particular rarity, do we get the items of same rarity in return?


----------



## hsr (May 30, 2014)

If there's something I can share about the betting scene, that would be to look at the numbers *very* carefully. Your item value is irrelevant as long as your statistical bets are a fail. I'm not a good person to give advice on what team to bet but I'd rather stay away than to bet at all if not confident.

The main thing I've seen is you get 3.4 rares. .4 rares, now I'd like to see that some time.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 30, 2014)

hsr said:


> If there's something I can share about the betting scene, that would be to look at the numbers *very* carefully. Your item value is irrelevant as long as your statistical bets are a fail. I'm not a good person to give advice on what team to bet but I'd rather stay away than to bet at all if not confident.
> 
> The main thing I've seen is you get 3.4 rares. .4 rares, now I'd like to see that some time.



1 rare = X uncommon
1 uncoomon = X common

you will get change like this.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2014)

Nope, you guys got it all wrong.
Valve introduced Value betting. This means, its not the quantity that matters but quality.

Suppose this match 

43% VG vs LGD 57% 
Potential reward: (if on VG)
Key
1.2 for 1

Value
1.3$ for 1$


This means for every 1 key you place, you'll get 1 key and 20% chance of getting another one
And for every 1$ you place you'll get 1.3$ stuff. It can be number of rares/ 1 rare/ 1 mythical/no of mythicals.... as long as the value is 1.3$

- - - Updated - - -



sygeek said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] I have only 5-6 rares, how shall I begin with the betting thing? I placed 4 uncommons and bet on VG.


If you wanna get some info regaring the teams then gosugamers is the lpace to look out for. I use it to check eah team performance... their last 10 matches summary/                                      win streak /lose streak / win % in this month or all time.. etc.
Dont place rares as of now until and unless you are really sure that the team will win. For eg just look at that EG vs PR match... poor guys who bet on EG (90% betting ) . They all lost their precious myths/ legendary.....


----------



## hsr (May 30, 2014)

Find the next na'vi match, post some stuff on joindota claiming navi will beat the **** out the other team. Get along the hypewagon. Bet against Na'vi. Profit.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2014)

hsr said:


> Find the next na'vi match, post some stuff on joindota claiming navi will beat the **** out the other team. Get along the hypewagon. Bet against Na'vi. Profit.



And what if they actually win? 
Imo, Navi  play seriously only in big events.... rest events are more like "try that strategy we came up with in this match" .

- - - Updated - - -

*Lets have a poll.*

Who will win TI4?


----------



## hsr (May 30, 2014)

DK, nuff said


----------



## Mizanurification (May 30, 2014)

Newbee got this.


----------



## Ramu56 (May 30, 2014)

I want to vote for C9 ,but DK got this


----------



## Niilesh (May 30, 2014)

yes piyush is right. it got recently changed.

i guess DK has got this TI but lets see.


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2014)

On a related note :

*www.nerfnow.com/comic/image/1301


----------



## Sarath (May 30, 2014)

hsr said:


> Find the next na'vi match, post some stuff on joindota claiming navi will beat the **** out the other team. Get along the hypewagon. Bet against Na'vi. Profit.



You've watched Wolf of wall street one too many times

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> *Lets have a poll.*
> 
> Who will win TI4?



Valve wins with the amount of compendiums being sold and the purple candy people are buying for it


----------



## hsr (May 30, 2014)

"VOLVO TAKE ME SOUL GIMMEH TECHIES"
xD


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2014)

Techies are coming regardless. Did you not see the secret stretch goal?


----------



## hsr (May 30, 2014)

Quoted text, was not a statement but more like conveying the attitude of Dota players now; in response to the accusation done by [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION].

I die a little when people don't get my sarcasm...


----------



## Sarath (May 30, 2014)

Damn been playing in party with my friend since morning. He got 3cp drops. Yesterday he got two. He doesn't even own a compendium. Damn you volvo for blacklisting us compendium owners from cp drops.


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2014)

hsr said:


> Quoted text, was not a statement but more like conveying the attitude of Dota players now; in response to the accusation done by [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION].
> 
> I die a little when people don't get my sarcasm...



My apologies. My Aspergers Syndrome prevents me from doing the same.


----------



## cooljeba (May 30, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> Newbee got this.



:Slap: idhar bhi


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2014)

Placed my first bet on the underdog VG (vs. LGD) and I won 2 rares after placing 4 uncommons. YAY!


----------



## Mizanurification (May 31, 2014)

cooljeba said:


> :Slap: idhar bhi



jeba 
Y U NO PLAY DOTA? :slap:


----------



## snap (May 31, 2014)

Dota 2 30th May Patch â€“ Content Analysis - onGamers


----------



## Sarath (Jun 1, 2014)

Does anyone have a player card they want to exchange? I got Fear's card twice. Anyone else with copies?


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 1, 2014)

I tried the Dubai server. Ping is good but half the players are awful


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 1, 2014)

Dota crashes sometimes for me , the game minimizes and im taken to the desktop. I have to use the task manager to shut it down and i have to restart it again..

Any solutions ?


----------



## hsr (Jun 1, 2014)

Have some patience. Alt-Tab onto the game rather than clicking it from the task bar. This happens to me sometimes (you might see DOTA2 on top left corner) and if I click click click then I'd have to terminate and rejoin. Just wait a few seconds (it might be because the game's on loading state and can't actually render data.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 2, 2014)

Model Update Vote unlocked.....Pool is at 8 Mil $


----------



## debarshi (Jun 2, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Model Update Vote unlocked.....Pool is at 8 Mil $



I kinda thought rate of increase of the prize pool was slowing down. Then they release the immortal treasures, and BAM! again, people go all nuts!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 2, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Does anyone have a player card they want to exchange? I got Fear's card twice. Anyone else with copies?



I got Fly's card twice. I am ready fro a trade  blackhawkric --> steam id


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2014)

I wish Bloodseeker had a model similar to the older Warcraft model.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 2, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> I got Fly's card twice. I am ready fro a trade  blackhawkric --> steam id



Sorry forgot to update it. I already exchanged it. Appreciate the help though.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 2, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Sorry forgot to update it. I already exchanged it. Appreciate the help though.



LOL ok  waiting for my friend to recieve his 1st pack of cards yet. I got 2 till now and we both play togather  (this random drops). BTW he has a lvl 48 compendium while I am still at 44


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 2, 2014)

Played a game yesterday....we were winning in the start but this invoker got really aggressive, their specter got fat and we lost...
If I get matched against players like this Invoker then 4k mmr will be a distant dream...

dotabuff.com/matches/694390263


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 2, 2014)

I am still trying to make my mark in the dota 2 arena here.. I am getting good with some champs but I am still not comfortable searching for builds in the shops and remembering the names of th build is getting trickier too.

When will I even know the names of all champs and builds like I do in LOL?? Also, noobs in the team (ofcourse i am a newbie to dota but not to MOBA) who gets owned by some of the better players in the other team makes it a very unbalanced game sometimes. And there is nothing that you can do but to try and avoid getting owned by the fed while cribbing and cursing to have been put into such a team of noobs and wait it out for the game to end. Very very depressing. 

I wish there was a surrender button on Dota 2


----------



## hsr (Jun 2, 2014)

Below lvl 13, it's your fun time. Build a divine rapier and drop it when dead, ghost sceptre on troll, aghaninms on sven etc..
Have fun while it lasts man, as you level up the noobs become experienced noobs (they "throw" games instead of playing).

- - - Updated - - -

$8,195,887 with 8,052,719 players

That's almost $150k in difference!


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2014)

Finally downloaded Dota 2 and went to training mode, the below meme pretty much  sums it up


Spoiler



*treasure.diylol.com/uploads/post/image/435881/resized_stoner-dog-meme-generator-i-don-t-even-know-what-i-am-doing-55e5ae.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2014)

debarshi said:


> I kinda thought rate of increase of the prize pool was slowing down. Then they release the immortal treasures, and BAM! again, people go all nuts!



Yes.Because 1 immortal is going for like 1-6$


----------



## hsr (Jun 2, 2014)

People selling Immortals are just trying to get more points, the smart ones are the traders who emotionally scam the others into getting more "stuff" than they should.

I exchanged my DP immortal with a WR (via a friend) and we both are happy. This would never happen outside, "_1 WR + u add 3rr_" is the lol


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 2, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Finally downloaded Dota 2 and went to training mode, the below meme pretty much  sums it up
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Finish training. We can go bot matches at night if you want to .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a friend with me who is new to MOBA himself and I find myself to be struggling with the items and he seems to be struggling with everything.

We play normal all pick games and we both go to the same lane with the skype call on so that i can communicate and get him to play smarter  At this levels, people seldom miss last hitting and its hard to convince them not to auto attack as they do not simply understand why we advice them against it.

And at this low levels, people seldom use wards and though I play assassins and carrys, I end up buying wards too. Reminds me of the time when I started playing LOL and no one ever cares for a gank or being ganked at. Its sometimes so funny to see people going in for 1 vs 2 and 1 vs 3's thinking they can take them all as they have 100% health where as their enemies are half down completely ignoring their champion levels.

The best part is, you struggle and get some kills in a trot with no health afterwards and when u ask the others to push in the mean time, all they do is farm the jungle or the creeps in different lanes. They do not understand the simple objectives too.

As far as I have seen, Dota 2 is really punishing in non-ranked games and hope things are good in ranked games atleast with better set of people playing. However, I wont be trying in unless I get some comfort with the builds.

BTW, what is the minimum dota 2 level that you need to start playing ranked games??


----------



## Cookie (Jun 2, 2014)

I want to play with you too. when you guys play together? Please add me


----------



## nims11 (Jun 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I wish Bloodseeker had a model similar to the older Warcraft model.



looked like a fat girl wearing sari -_-


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 2, 2014)

nims11 said:


> looked like a fat girl wearing sari -_-





You got a problem with fat people, lad?

And [MENTION=6161]rakesh[/MENTION], its lvl 13 for ranked games..


----------



## Piyush (Jun 2, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> Played a game yesterday....we were winning in the start but this invoker got really aggressive, their specter got fat and we lost...
> If I get matched against players like this Invoker then 4k mmr will be a distant dream...
> 
> dotabuff.com/matches/694390263


After the 4K MMR you will find players using Shift Queueing in gmae. I'd never be able to that stuff.


rakesh_ic said:


> I am still trying to make my mark in the dota 2 arena here.. I am getting good with some champs but I am still not comfortable searching for builds in the shops and remembering the names of th build is getting trickier too.
> 
> When will I even know the names of all champs and builds like I do in LOL?? Also, noobs in the team (ofcourse i am a newbie to dota but not to MOBA) who gets owned by some of the better players in the other team makes it a very unbalanced game sometimes. And there is nothing that you can do but to try and avoid getting owned by the fed while cribbing and cursing to have been put into such a team of noobs and wait it out for the game to end. Very very depressing.
> 
> I wish there was a surrender button on Dota 2


Just take your time. Right now dont care much about winning and losing, just get the info regarding heroes and abilities. Since you have already been into MOBA world before, once you are familiar with heroes skills and game mechanics, you'll feel right at home.


RCuber said:


> Finally downloaded Dota 2 and went to training mode, the below meme pretty much  sums it up
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Take it easy... First few matches will go over the head. Just play when you can...get famililar with game mechanics.


Cookie said:


> I want to play with you too. when you guys play together? Please add me


Add : Alien007


nims11 said:


> looked like a fat girl wearing sari -_-


----------



## hsr (Jun 2, 2014)

So here's my card collection so far 
*i.imgur.com/I4Wulos.jpg
Others:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/gr6wyTa.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kKjdtMf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7TeH6Lx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UugZaS6.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2014)

Rcuber started dota?
Well thats a surprise I never thought you will take me seriously when I spoke to you about it ...


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2014)

Fear has been sidelined from The International 4 following an injury.

Evil Geniuses - News - Clinton "Fear" Loomis Sidelined by Injury


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2014)

*Important*

Guys, please take your time to go here and check out the registration platform. I need some dummy inputs to test some things in the backend.
What I've done so far is this:

Completed database oriented signup process.
Live mockup draft for mid only round 1
Challonge.com API integration.
Fetch original Steam64 ID of users
Fetch current Steam persona name
Fetch and update Player's steam info including Avatar

Do suggest any features you'd like and I'll try and implement it. This will be used later on to fuel our next MID only tournaments.

I would also like you guys to suggest a name for the tourneys (dropping the digit association now, anyone can join).


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Fear has been sidelined from The International 4 following an injury.
> 
> Evil Geniuses - News - Clinton "Fear" Loomis Sidelined by Injury



Sad news... just when EG was dominating every competitive scene.
 [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]
Done. On first time it threw "Request timed out" exception, but I think it has nothing to do with your side. Successful on 2nd attempt.
Fetching is flawless. Do add some more features later on (like dota buff stats)


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2014)

This is not the proper version people, test only! It still has some bugs, will perfect it by wednesday. Will start registration then.

_It's completely written in JavaScript including the server side using Parse.com's services for the curious._

Whom do you think I should give a free pass? The lowest level guy or the highest level guy?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 3, 2014)

hsr said:


> *Important*
> 
> Guys, please take your time to go here and check out the registration platform. I need some dummy inputs to test some things in the backend.
> What I've done so far is this:
> ...



Done, and invited Dendi too.

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]

Add some more form's fields, like tdf profile id, email id(confirmation link to be sent),  Fav hero etc. 

Regarding bugs, I need 1 key for vulnerability testing XD


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2014)

is tDF id necessary? I mean won't people dislike it?

I'd rather not use email confirmation. People who don't show up to contact me will be filtered. Btw, you participating or coming to organize?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2014)

I got this :


```
E2: Request failed with response code {"code":124,"error":"Request timed out"}
```


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2014)

Timeout errors are probably because of your connection, try again and it should work...


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 3, 2014)

IMO when someone fill his steam id it should show which profile was detected on right hand side.


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2014)

I am planning that, will do in next update


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2014)

Giving me Invalid id error


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2014)

It's quite impossible to get unless you are doing it wrong.
note: your steam login username IS NOT your steam id...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2014)

hsr said:


> It's quite impossible to get unless you are doing it wrong.
> note: your steam login username IS NOT your steam id...


Oh then what name ?


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2014)

You can put in either the /id/<steamID> or the /profiles/<profileID>. Both will work.
If unclear, copy your profile url onto it and try again, it should pick it up...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 3, 2014)

hsr said:


> is tDF id necessary? I mean won't people dislike it?
> 
> I'd rather not use email confirmation. People who don't show up to contact me will be filtered. Btw, you participating or coming to organize?



I think there was some confusion happened, because some have same steam name, like Zero (I forgot the exact.) Anyway, it will not be required now, since you have integrated Steam API ..


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2014)

I still don't know who is who.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 3, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] please validate input. it is open to XSS (open the page, u will notice).


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmm, I was promised the platform would auto validate inputs. It seems I'll have to redo all the validations manually!


----------



## nims11 (Jun 3, 2014)

hsr said:


> Hmm, I was promised the platform would auto validate inputs. It seems I'll have to redo all the validations manually!



there is not much effort, u just need to escape the input and then use it where you want.


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2014)

The place I'm doing it at, is not what you expect to be a "backend"


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 3, 2014)

Made a Mistake in registration..2 entries made in the Mid only
first one was made by me but its not my account and second is mine(women with green mask) 
  [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]  remove that "Bone" from the line up pls


----------



## nims11 (Jun 3, 2014)

hsr said:


> The place I'm doing it at, is not what you expect to be a "backend"



at JS?


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 4, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Made a Mistake in registration..2 entries made in the Mid only
> first one was made by me but its not my account and second is mine(women with green mask)
> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]  remove that "Bone" from the line up


There should be confirmation box at least asking "is this you?" to avoid such cases.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2014)

Na'Vi expands to North America officially : Na`Vi expands to North America - Natus Vincere Website

- - - Updated - - -

WTF : 



Spoiler



[video]*fat.gfycat.com/MatureFaintCreature.webm[/video]


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2014)

^ Yes thats a upcoming 3rd party mod


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 4, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Made a Mistake in registration..2 entries made in the Mid only
> first one was made by me but its not my account and second is mine(women with green mask)
> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]  remove that "Bone" from the line up pls



It is just a test for the website, Registration will be open later.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2014)

theserpent said:


> ^ Yes thats a upcoming 3rd party mod



I know its Pudge Wars.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I know its Pudge Wars.


i registered Beta for that in d2modd.in and i am at 77k


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2014)

That's a long queue. I think I will pass till it comes out.


----------



## hsr (Jun 4, 2014)

Updated The Dota 2 Tournament Generator

It now asks for a confirmation of Steam profile with a profile link. XSS has been fixed, added fields for Challonge username, tdf id and favorite hero (all optional).

- - - Updated - - -

SO guys, if you're fine with the registration platform I'll clear the entries and make it open for participans!

This time invite your friends too! But have them register at one place (on Challonge.com or Digit Forum).

Rules:
Players failing to report at scheduled time due to any reason is eliminated with winner scoring +1 points.
Best of 3, 1st hero chosen by higher seeded player(Radiant always picks). Third game hero chosen at random from (Nevermore, POTM, Puck, Lanaya, Invoker, Weaver).
No use of soul ring.
Bottle crowing is ALLOWED.
No contact with neutral creeps/roshan.
Bug exploits are not allowed.
Creep stacking is not allowed.


Prizemoney:
$10 equivalent Steam market purchase OR The International Compendium OR 2400 points for the Compendium

Predictions:
Everyone can predict ONE hero that's going to be picked the most along with the nuber of kills. Whoever gets it right and nearer to the total kills gets the extra reward of an 80% battle bonus.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 4, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]

Update your signature .


----------



## hsr (Jun 4, 2014)

@[allu azad] 302

*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png
Coming to the final matches, next *FusionX* will take on *Ryuuji*. Winner against *White Fang* for the finals qualifier. Finals with *Redrage* (+1 advantage, best of 5)!!!


----------



## nims11 (Jun 4, 2014)

hsr said:


> Updated The Dota 2 Tournament Generator
> 
> It now asks for a confirmation of Steam profile with a profile link. XSS has been fixed, added fields for Challonge username, tdf id and favorite hero (all optional).



didn't try anything new but seems okay now


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 4, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]
Can multiple matches have same heroes(in the same BO3)?


----------



## hsr (Jun 4, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]
> Can multiple matches have same heroes(in the same BO3)?



Entirely upto chance. The following IS valid:
Player A picks POTM first
Player B repicks POTM
third match randomed POTM

- - - Updated - - -

Introducing qDota
Home page: The Dota 2 Mid Only Faceoff

Registrations are now open for the Season 2 of qDota, any player from India is eligible to participate, provided they have either a Challonge! account or Digit Forum account. Invite your friends and spread the word!

*$10 prizemoney which can be claimed for any purchase from market/Compendium/Compendium points*

Tournament format is yet to be decided and will rely on the number of participants. Any obscure and irrelevant details will not be considered. Manipulation of dota levels won't work as it will be manually verified later on. Brackets will be maintained at Challonge.com.

*Casting*
Others are restricted to viewing the matches only via Dota TV, if you need to be in the lobby during the match you must contact me personally and should not be a scheduled player (eliminated ones can view).

*Scheduling*
Both players will be contacted and a time will be set. Failure to show up at said time will result in elimination of the participant.

*Betting*
Voluntary player based betting is introduced. For a match of Player A v/ Player B

Player A (radiant) *can* bet Player B for any of the following; but just one criteria
First blood
Win
Total runes taken
Courier kill

Player B *may* call the bet, or raise(double) it to another criteria
If raised, Player A's bet will be replaced by Player B's

Both players can deny the bet and just play the match. When a bet is won, the player is awarded +1 points and the other player's item(s).

_Rules and regulations are subjected to change. Any decision from the organisers shall be final._

glhf make it large!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 4, 2014)

hsr said:


> glhf *make it large!*



Hmm.. cheers


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] ask ryuuji to accept my request..


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 4, 2014)

I love this Huskar loading background.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 4, 2014)

Funny dota comics

Omniknight - "reveal yourselves"


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 5, 2014)

hsr said:


> Updated The Dota 2 Tournament Generator
> It now asks for a confirmation of Steam profile with a profile link. XSS has been fixed, added fields for Challonge username, tdf id and favorite hero (all optional).



What is Hero Prediction and Kill Prediction?
And can u explain the format of Mid Only match? Like are both players required to play the same hero or is it Any (hero) v Any?
Newbie.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 5, 2014)

hsr said:


> glhf make it large!



When is this going to take place? 

Also how are you going to address the disconnection issue (powacuts). Player is available but can't connect but would resume as soon as he gets power on his side. Is there a time limit for the match to complete or reconnection? 

And when is my match?


----------



## hsr (Jun 5, 2014)

Those are things which depends on the situations. Any match can have a maximum wait time of 10 minutes. Off that scale is a win for the other player.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 5, 2014)

please do a steam login for registering! otherwise anyone can register any steam account!


----------



## hsr (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll only publish brackets after personally contacting each player, so don't worry about it


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 5, 2014)

nims11 said:


> please do a steam login for registering! otherwise anyone can register any steam account!



Not possible I guess. This requires openid, that green steam button thingy, which requires access from valve side I guess.

Don't add fake entries at least from our side.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]

What is that last Table?

Mid Only
    GloryOfDeath [vs] Slayer
    ѕкα∂ι || nιтz [vs] "Soumo
    ][NSANE [vs] Bone Fletcher
    Ryuuji [vs] Doctor of Defense

Is it the first round of the tourney?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2014)

Started playing this game. Reached level 3


----------



## hsr (Jun 5, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Not possible I guess. This requires openid, that green steam button thingy, which requires access from valve side I guess.
> 
> Don't add fake entries at least from our side.
> 
> ...



Mockup of possible first rounds, yes!
Steam login is entirely possible and I've implemented it(disabled as of now), doubt anyone would bother to register so (fear of losing those ez rares).


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2014)

I have got Visage for my daily hero challenge. Any tips?


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 5, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] how i am supposed to predict no. of kills without knowing number of matches? I didn't register because of it.


----------



## hsr (Jun 5, 2014)

Prediction. Not projection 

My advice would be to do a blind luck. If you're familiar with the trends of mid only heroes, know the kill rate of them in pubs, tracked other users of the previous tourney etc.. You might land it right!
The whole point is to have that one lucky/cunning guy who gets the extra perk, it's entirely for fun and everyone should consider it like that


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 5, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] good luck with your 2nd 1v1 tourney

can you post when a match will start like pm on steam or something like that plz?

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] good luck with your 2nd 1v1 tourney

can you post when a match will start like pm on steam or something like that plz?


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 5, 2014)

hsr said:


> Prediction. Not projection
> 
> My advice would be to do a blind luck. If you're familiar with the trends of mid only heroes, know the kill rate of them in pubs, tracked other users of the previous tourney etc.. You might land it right!
> The whole point is to have that one lucky/cunning guy who gets the extra perk, it's entirely for fun and everyone should consider it like that


I just meant the format of the tournament(to get a idea of no. of matches). Anyways registered


----------



## hsr (Jun 5, 2014)

hsr said:


> Tournament format is yet to be decided and will rely on the number of participants. Any ...





Spoiler



5chars


----------



## nims11 (Jun 5, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have got Visage for my daily hero challenge. Any tips?



1. get 6 first before getting aggro in ganks
2. use familiars properly, they are an important reason visage can own a game. use their stun intelligently, Micro them properly, use them to scout. till mid game, their damage is high enough to get u lots of solo kills using grave->familiars attack->chain stun->soul assumption, target squishy ones. Even if u are dead, ur familiars still have the potential to make a difference.
3. don't let enemy kill ur familiars, they give away about 100 of gold each.
4. Support Visage -> Mek, medalion, usual support stuffs. I prefer keeping my familiars around gankers/carries to get them kills.
   Semi-carry -> steal early kills using soul assumption. u may make scepter depending on enemy squishiness and ur micro skills, items -> i prefer deso, mojo, heart


----------



## Sarath (Jun 5, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Is it the first round of the tourney?



Are you taking part?

- - - Updated - - -

^ Just checked both you and Desmond are taking part in this. Damn!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 6, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Are you taking part?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ^ Just checked both you and Desmond are taking part in this. Damn!



Yeah.. in last tourney also I participated, but my damn internet.. 

You also register.. just one match a day will do no harm


----------



## Sarath (Jun 6, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Yeah.. in last tourney also I participated, but my damn internet..
> 
> You also register.. just one match a day will do no harm



I will be going completely dark after 12th. Maybe next one TI3 (The Indian 3)

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone want to exchange my Alliance EGM and Navi Kuroky for any other card?


----------



## hsr (Jun 6, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/bgb68xp.png
16 Participants in, now equal to the previous mid only 


//rumor White Fang might join as a Caster _causehedanublet_


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 6, 2014)

hsr said:


> //rumor White Fang might join as a Caster _causehedanublet_



lel.. white fag.


----------



## hsr (Jun 6, 2014)

SHOTS FIRED

p.s. Immah have to ban you if he reports xD


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm serious with caster deal.... can give company for matches being played on weekends


----------



## Sarath (Jun 6, 2014)

One of my friends might take part. He has to register in digit or challonge for now. Game name is Maroon.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 6, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] which hero for 3rd match?

- - - Updated - - -

Nvm, won both matches. 2-0



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Vwhgz9y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9V37og7.jpg


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone watching the DK v EG match on twitch? 
Funniest stream ever. 

Twitch


----------



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2014)

When is the Mid only face off start?

If I have a shift during my match, chances are that I cannot make it. Please feel free to eliminate me then because such a circumstance is out of my hands.

- - - Updated - - -



Mizanurification said:


> Anyone watching the DK v EG match on twitch?
> Funniest stream ever.
> 
> Twitch



Watching it now. Lol.

- - - Updated - - -

[STRIKE]I think Arteezy is farming for Radiance.[/STRIKE]

Yeah he is.

- - - Updated - - -

New patch @ 245 MB

Update notes : Dota 2 Update - MAIN CLIENT - June 6, 2014 : DotA2

- - - Updated - - -



nims11 said:


> 1. get 6 first before getting aggro in ganks
> 2. use familiars properly, they are an important reason visage can own a game. use their stun intelligently, Micro them properly, use them to scout. till mid game, their damage is high enough to get u lots of solo kills using grave->familiars attack->chain stun->soul assumption, target squishy ones. Even if u are dead, ur familiars still have the potential to make a difference.
> 3. don't let enemy kill ur familiars, they give away about 100 of gold each.
> 4. Support Visage -> Mek, medalion, usual support stuffs. I prefer keeping my familiars around gankers/carries to get them kills.
> Semi-carry -> steal early kills using soul assumption. u may make scepter depending on enemy squishiness and ur micro skills, items -> i prefer deso, mojo, heart



I skipped him. Lol. My micro skills are not good.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 7, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> Anyone watching the DK v EG match on twitch?
> Funniest stream ever.
> 
> Twitch



Yup I watched it too , the entire match 
Notail, Puppey H4nni at their best .....
"Its a miracle" "They should have made bashers instead"


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 7, 2014)

EG was merciful. 

Is there any TDF team? Maybe we should make one and have some 5v5 during weekends? 
Had some good matches with Vegeta. 

Steam ID: Mizanurification


----------



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2014)

We have lobby matches sometimes.


----------



## hsr (Jun 7, 2014)

19 players signed up, invite your friends as well! 13 more can be accommodated 
The Dota 2 Mid Only Faceoff


----------



## snap (Jun 8, 2014)

does anyone need player card pack?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 8, 2014)

snap said:


> does anyone need player card pack?



Yeah.. i need.. a lot. have not got a single drop, neither compendium point. TIA 
  [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] , you were right.. the cp does not drop for the compendium owners..


----------



## snap (Jun 8, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Yeah.. i need.. a lot. have not got a single drop, neither compendium point. TIA
> [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] , you were right.. the cp does not drop for the compendium owners..



lol, your steam id?


----------



## Sarath (Jun 8, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Does anyone want to exchange my Alliance EGM and [STRIKE]Navi Kuroky[/STRIKE] for any other card?



Only EGM card left. Someone take it :O

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] , you were right.. the cp does not drop for the compendium owners..



That is the sad unfortunate truth. Valve and its dirty games.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 8, 2014)

^Gimme


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 8, 2014)

snap said:


> lol, your steam id?



arijitsinha


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2014)

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]
Figured out the heroes you like as of now?
I sstill am in debt to you for those bunch of CPs you offered me


----------



## hsr (Jun 8, 2014)

*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png

With White Fang dropping out, we now have come to the grand finals of The Mid Only Faceoff. *Redrage* v/ *FusionX*

Expect the matches to be in 1/2 hours. Best of 5 with Redrage having an advantage (4th hero pick will be randomed of POTM, SF, Lanaya, Kunka)


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 8, 2014)

hsr said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png



Redrage Destroys whoever fight with him with the score 2-0


----------



## hsr (Jun 8, 2014)

2 - 2

Grand finals, SF *Redrage v/s FusionX* Live!


----------



## Sarath (Jun 8, 2014)

Whoa that was intense. Fusion is really good. Infact I didnt win the matches per se, I won points. Would be nice to play again.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 8, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Whoa that was intense. Fusion is really good. Infact I didnt win the matches per se, I won points. Would be nice to play again.


Congrats! It was fun playing with you


----------



## hsr (Jun 8, 2014)

*images.challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID.png
*i.imgur.com/md1o0dd.png
*i.imgur.com/JlMnZqy.jpg

Congratulations to the winner, *Redrage*! Thank you all for the participation


----------



## Sarath (Jun 8, 2014)

^Thanks and thank you for the goodies


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 8, 2014)

Congrats [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION]


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 8, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Yeah.. i need.. a lot. have not got a single drop, neither compendium point. TIA
> [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] , you were right.. the cp does not drop for the compendium owners..


i saw cp dropping for a compendium owner in a game.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] congratulations


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice 
Congrats to both players [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION]


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 8, 2014)

Opened a Trapper's Pelt and got a $0.48 worth Riki set.

10/10 will open again .


----------



## snap (Jun 8, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> arijitsinha



could not find you, anyway here's my steam id : TheVenerable - Steam Community :: TheVenerable


  [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] nvm it was a gift


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2014)

snap said:


> could not find you, anyway here's my steam id : TheVenerable - Steam Community :: TheVenerable
> 
> 
> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] nvm it was a gift


You just gave away 0.8$ worth of items as gift. Sure you dont want some items?


----------



## snap (Jun 8, 2014)

Piyush said:


> You just gave away 0.8$ worth of items as gift. Sure you dont want some items?



I got more after that, they were also given away  and i can't really sell items cause it needs accounts which has made some purchases so.. ; )


So completed 200+matches now, 103 loses, 100 wins. Sadly my mmr rating is 1.3k :\ I buy wards etc and play good support but still....


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2014)

snap said:


> I got more after that, they were also given away  and i can't really sell items cause it needs accounts which has made some purchases so.. ; )
> 
> 
> So completed 200+matches now, 103 loses, 100 wins. Sadly my mmr rating is 1.3k :\ I buy wards etc and play good support but still....


With almost 50% win rate you are actually on a good start.
Do play with us.... [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION] [MENTION=123634]ganeshnokiae63[/MENTION] [MENTION=115911]Niilesh[/MENTION] @debarshi are free these days... play with them


----------



## snap (Jun 8, 2014)

hsr said:


> 19 players signed up, invite your friends as well! 13 more can be accommodated
> The Dota 2 Mid Only Faceoff



newbies allowed?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2014)

The horrors of Dendi's pudge.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 8, 2014)

congrats to the winners


----------



## snap (Jun 8, 2014)

was this posted before?


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 8, 2014)

snap said:


> newbies allowed?


Yes they are 

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The horrors of Dendi's pudge.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





snap said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those were funny


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2014)

9 million.


----------



## snap (Jun 9, 2014)

10 wins with Centaur Warrunner and 0 loses  last match got diffusal blade on centaur to counter warlock, felt so good


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2014)

My daily hero is Centaur, but I have lost touch.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2014)

snap said:


> 10 wins with Centaur Warrunner and 0 loses  last match got diffusal blade on centaur to counter warlock, felt so good



Wow if you made diffusal just for Golems and that too on Centaur.. then you must be rolling cash 

And someone confirm this plz. Do abilities of lion and shadow shaman (hex) destroy golems?


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Wow if you made diffusal just for Golems and that too on Centaur.. then you must be rolling cash
> 
> And someone confirm this plz. Do abilities of lion and shadow shaman (hex) destroy golems?


no. i remember turning golems into large frogs.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My daily hero is Centaur, but I have lost touch.


play him like you mostly play heroes, go manly


----------



## hsr (Jun 9, 2014)

Wish we could purge out roshan


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Wow if you made diffusal just for Golems and that too on Centaur.. then you must be rolling cash
> 
> And someone confirm this plz. Do abilities of lion and shadow shaman (hex) destroy golems?



Nope, only purge from diffusal destroy golem. not even any other purge.

My daily hero is also Centaur. I had 100% winrate with cent, but yesterday we lost because our clock disconnected, and our team did not want to push early against PL.

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> Wish we could purge out roshan



At some patch.. iirc, chen was able to control roshan. Though it was repatched again the next day.


----------



## hsr (Jun 9, 2014)

A friend of mine doesn't own a compendium. He's just about to give me 9x25cp, 8xplayer cards and 4x player card packs. I'm giving him a pack of Kings xD

- - - Updated - - -

relevant:
[YOUTUBE]HF6VudgxZ-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Jun 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Wow if you made diffusal just for Golems and that too on Centaur.. then you must be rolling cash
> 
> And someone confirm this plz. Do abilities of lion and shadow shaman (hex) destroy golems?



yea their team was getting cocky cause they destroyed two towers using golems. On some unranked random draft match i carried the team using witch doctor  bought the dagon5, we randomed 4 supports and they had 4 carries, the match ended at 25 min mark i think


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 9, 2014)

[HIDDEN CONTENT]
Click thank to see the post.


----------



## snap (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoiler



*24.media.tumblr.com/36e862d2cf08b2d61d80534685aa10ea/tumblr_muln5mWaVK1spgisro1_500.png



Rubick doesn't steals he pirates 

Is embedding images alright or should we post links?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2014)

hsr said:


> A friend of mine doesn't own a compendium. He's just about to give me 9x25cp, 8xplayer cards and 4x player card packs. I'm giving him a pack of Kings xD
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



That was an imba bug. Now fixed.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 9, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> [HIDDEN CONTENT]
> Click thank to see the post.


I thanked.I am waiting


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 10, 2014)

Advantages of Dota and webcam
now i Want webcam too


----------



## Sarath (Jun 10, 2014)

hsr said:


> A friend of mine doesn't own a compendium. He's just about to give me 9x25cp, 8xplayer cards and 4x player card packs. I'm giving him a pack of Kings xD



Is he by chance in need of any more friends?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2014)

11 team player cards collected. 
Waiting for other 5 teams cards to be released so as to get 500 points bonus.

- - - Updated - - -

NSFW


Spoiler



poor-sven-nsfw/


----------



## Sarath (Jun 10, 2014)

^ Hey what about the fantasy league draft. We get 25 points for that.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2014)

^ I have really no idea what to do in that thing...
To all those who wasted their ticket for joining my league... I will give you CPs instead...


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Advantages of Dota and webcam
> now i Want webcam too



That girl is SUNSfan's (of DotaCinema) girlfriend. SUNSfan was in that house too at the time.

*www.facebook.com/SUNSfanTV/posts/306511036184168


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 10, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> I thanked.I am waiting



 that was a bluff.. Nothing there.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That girl is SUNSfan's (of DotaCinema) girlfriend. SUNSfan was in that house too at the time.
> 
> *www.facebook.com/SUNSfanTV/posts/306511036184168



Those comments....


----------



## hsr (Jun 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^ I have really no idea what to do in that thing...
> To all those who wasted their ticket for joining my league... I will give you CPs instead...



What do I get for wasting a lot of time playing _with_ you?
???
profit?
guise?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/s5sSLBa.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2014)

hsr said:


> What do I get for wasting a lot of time playing _with_ you?
> ???
> profit?
> guise?


You got priceless experience while playing with Piyush-sama


----------



## hsr (Jun 10, 2014)

wkwkwkwk
showin' off time 
56k warning!


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/4jEY9fS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tDsHNdG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fomb1Ko.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xeFpnUT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GAlJS0A.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KxcI28G.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qZGRjXS.jpg*i.imgur.com/if616gQ.jpg


Got 2 spec gems completing teams


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2014)

Have 11 of these gems for completing all. What to do with these? Do they even have any selling value?


----------



## Sarath (Jun 10, 2014)

If anyone has any extra cards then you can give them a new home in my compendium


----------



## sygeek (Jun 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Have 11 of these gems for completing all. What to do with these? Do they even have any selling value?


how'd you complete all?


----------



## hsr (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm just collecting, it gives me enough chills 
Have the following players as double, so tell if anyone need (ofc for free ^_^)
Empire: Vanskor, Silent, Resolut1on
iG: Ferrari_430
Alliance: s4
VG: Fenrir
Titan: net

- - - Updated - - -

Bought a DK pennant, need to complete them


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2014)

[MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] trading and help from ninno, nilesh and gloryofdeath


----------



## Sarath (Jun 11, 2014)

hsr said:


> I'm just collecting, it gives me enough chills
> Have the following players as double, so tell if anyone need (ofc for free ^_^)
> Empire: Vanskor, Silent, Resolut1on
> iG: Ferrari_430
> ...



Yes there is someone 



Sarath said:


> If anyone has any extra cards then you can give them a new home in my compendium


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2014)

I used this portal to swap cards.

trade cards


----------



## hsr (Jun 11, 2014)

*Important*

Last date of registrations for qDota Mid Only is Friday the 13[SUP]th[/SUP] please register now or forever be in demise. Invite your friends too, just make them register here or on challonge.com. $10 steam purchase prize!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2014)

hsr said:


> *Important*
> 
> Last date of registrations for qDota Mid Only is Friday the 13[SUP]th[/SUP] please register now or forever be in demise. Invite your friends too, just make them register here or on challonge.com. $10 steam purchase prize!


Keep that tourney link in your siggy for a while plz. Will be good.


----------



## hsr (Jun 11, 2014)

Well, don't want to get it indexed


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2014)

We should have a "booo..." button here in forum


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 11, 2014)

hsr said:


> *Important*
> 
> Last date of registrations for qDota Mid Only is Friday the 13[SUP]th[/SUP] please register now or forever be in demise. Invite your friends too, just make them register here or on challonge.com. $10 steam purchase prize!



I registered too.


----------



## sandeep410 (Jun 12, 2014)

I wana join a ranked team who plays dota2 daily. Any1 there?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2014)

sandeep410 said:


> I wana join a ranked team who plays dota2 daily. Any1 there?



Check any one of us in steam and friend list


----------



## hsr (Jun 12, 2014)

Updated lineup
*i.imgur.com/OL1I7CQ.png


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2014)

BTW.. Sheever and PyrionFlax will be there at TI4 this time along with some mkore guys...


----------



## hsr (Jun 12, 2014)

Personally, this hype around Sheever makes no sense. Sure it's a white girl hanging around some dota dudes. Play better, you earn my attention. Cast better, you may have some of my curiosity. Be a dumb chick, well.. SHEever RAVagE!!!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2014)

hsr said:


> Personally, this hype around Sheever makes no sense. Sure it's a white girl hanging around some dota dudes. Play better, you earn my attention. Cast better, you may have some of my curiosity. Be a dumb chick, well.. SHEever RAVagE!!!



Aww cmon.. She plays decent... (if 4.5K MMR can do the work of proof) . That ravage  just happened that way lol. Also since she was playing with SingSing and Puppey that time, no wonder she would troll.

Also no Luminous , Kaci yet

- - - Updated - - -

I personally waiting for Lumi, Kaci and excited for SunsFan, Blitz and PyrionFlzx joining this year

full list


Spoiler



Sheever
    shaneomad
    Lysander Xonora
    Pyrion Flax
    Tobiwandota
    2GD
    Statsman Bruno
    Blitz
    Kpoptosis
    SyndereN
    Merlini
    Kotlguy
    Maut
    SUNSfan
    Ayesee
    LDdota


----------



## hsr (Jun 12, 2014)

TobiWan. Nuff said!

And merlini will always have a special place. Gods aren't categorized.


----------



## sandeep410 (Jun 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Check any one of us in steam and friend list


check who?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 12, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] I have decided to play in 1v1 tourney, can I register today? Still in office right now.......


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2014)

hsr said:


> Personally, this hype around Sheever makes no sense. Sure it's a white girl hanging around some dota dudes. Play better, you earn my attention. Cast better, you may have some of my curiosity. Be a dumb chick, well.. SHEever RAVagE!!!


It's not about her casting or game skill. She's just a very sweet person with nice personality who's fun to have around.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] I have decided to play in 1v1 tourney, can I register today? Still in office right now.......


ya you can


sygeek said:


> It's not about her casting or game skill. She's just a very sweet person with nice personality who's fun to have around.


this


----------



## hsr (Jun 12, 2014)

sygeek said:


> It's not about her casting or game skill. She's just a very sweet person with nice personality who's fun to have around.



Yes, she's just a person, like any other person. Stop the hype.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2014)

hsr said:


> Yes, she's just a person, like any other person. Stop the hype.



*fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-xpa1/t1.0-1/c10.0.160.160/p160x160/1157505_681464865227632_2138865033_n.jpg


----------



## hsr (Jun 12, 2014)

I've got better res images of better _looking_ people, point being?
 

- - - Updated - - -

p.s. I had once spammed "SHEEVER GIVE MOAR STRETCHES" on twitchTv while she was on that couch btw


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 13, 2014)

well i gave up on dota so no point in taking part in the tourney..........


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> Yes, she's just a person, like any other person. Stop the hype.


the hype is more about sheever and bulldog relationship


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> well i gave up on dota so no point in taking part in the tourney..........



bye bye 

- - - Updated - - -



Niilesh said:


> the hype is more about sheever and bulldog relationship



And Puppey hitting on her while streaming with her.. making bulldog mad


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-xpa1/t1.0-1/c10.0.160.160/p160x160/1157505_681464865227632_2138865033_n.jpg



Holy #$%#@! I always pictured her differently.


----------



## hsr (Jun 13, 2014)

Presenting:
*images.challonge.com/qDotaSeason2.png

Registrations open for today only. We have 23 players this time and after careful thoughts, I've decided to continue with double elimination.
Players are sorted as per their submitted Dota 2 levels. The brackets will be updated on Saturday to reflect the current levels of all players.

Games will begin next week, with *Round 1 & 2*.

I'd like to have someone who's not playing, volunteer for organizing the tourney with me. [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] will help along for conducting the matches and as a fellow Caster. If anyone wants live access to the matches, please let me know now.

All games will be score updated on Challonge.com, with match details and screenshots. Player betting shall be done here and is exclusive for DF members.

Most favorite Heroes: *Sniper* & *Invoker*
Most predicted Hero: *Mirana* w/ 15 - 40 kills


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2014)

Can we also introduce final winner predictions  [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] ? Or may be top 3 fav (exact order OR any order).
Also   [MENTION=144027]ghouse12311[/MENTION] was going to participate . IT will be 24 players, easier to create draft.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> Registrations open for today only. We have 23 players this time and after careful thoughts, I've decided to continue with double elimination.
> Players are sorted as per their submitted Dota 2 levels. The brackets will be updated on Saturday to reflect the current levels of all players.



I can take part if somehow my match is on or after 24th J.


----------



## hsr (Jun 13, 2014)

Like I said, it's really up to the number of players. Higher level matches will be played the last and if we have enough, it will take a week or two to finish the round 1 & 2 games. Join re, you can always forfeit, twice 

- - - Updated - - -

Yeah, power of two would give a perfect bracket!
I'll add a poll here once the tourney starts...


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok, registered for the season 2 Mid Only Dota 2 Tourney...


----------



## snap (Jun 13, 2014)

Can i just watch the games?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2014)

snap said:


> Can i just watch the games?



You can participate in too if you like. And if you just wanna watch the games, then I hope someone from tdf will inform you via steam chat (If I'm online, then I'll)

- - - Updated - - -

Ultimate brother Trilane


----------



## hsr (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't worry Fang, we would also miss you if you're gonna die...
wait what?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh thanks a lot  [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] for derailing the feel train. I almost forgot I was in office


----------



## hsr (Jun 13, 2014)

At your service. You can't believe anything like that on reddit man, it's all karma-horein there...
p.s. I forgot I have a job and I'm at the office too xD


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2014)

What do they do with karma? Those are just points... like we have posts count in forujms in my opinion.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 13, 2014)

So.. so.. so... where is Hunter?   

Check his last online date someone, I am at office.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> So.. so.. so... where is Hunter?
> 
> Check his last online date someone, I am at office.



He said he'll be back by July. He is super busy in his office these days.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2014)

I can play now. I need to finish as much matches as I can before 20th.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2014)

What do you think of that?

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/577899218835511335/7A301E177693ECCB037690B8B3A5AACA1B04C537/


----------



## DVJex (Jun 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> He said he'll be back by July. He is super busy in his office these days.



Really?? When he was active, it seemed like he had nothing to do(or just wasnt doing it) in his office.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 14, 2014)

frequent power cuts since 2 days and now no internet .....1v1 has started? i really want to play.....


----------



## hsr (Jun 15, 2014)

*images.challonge.com/qDotaSeason2.png

Here you go, this is the final brackets for qDota Season 2!
Vegeta will be organizing with me and White Fang. To all the players: GLHF

The games begin next weekend, *20/6/2014*


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 15, 2014)

hsr said:


> *images.challonge.com/qDotaSeason2.png
> 
> Here you go, this is the final brackets for qDota Season 2!
> Vegeta will be organizing with me and White Fang. To all the players: GLHF
> ...



What timing will it be approx ?


----------



## hsr (Jun 16, 2014)

I will contact you all personally and let you know of the timings that is fine for both parties. [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] can both conduct the matches along with me (any one person is a MUST).


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2014)

Dvjex vs me?

GG I lose.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 16, 2014)

I registered in the tournament, but I cannot find my name. :'( Was there any eligibility?


----------



## hsr (Jun 16, 2014)

Did you "confirm" your profile while signing up?

There is no eligibility per se, but you have to be registered here or on Challonge and an Indian citizen 
(But there's nothing I can do now, brackets are fixed )

- - - Updated - - -

On a side note, if you guys are willing we can set up community betting *cough* [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] notallowedasheisacaster *cough*. Dump all common/uncommon items for a game, winner takes all


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2014)

I have tough luck in betting anyways


----------



## Cookie (Jun 16, 2014)

hsr said:


> Did you "confirm" your profile while signing up?
> 
> There is no eligibility per se, but you have to be registered here or on Challonge and an Indian citizen
> (But there's nothing I can do now, brackets are fixed )
> ...



Yes, I did confirm.


----------



## hsr (Jun 16, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]
I reeeeeeaaallly suck at playing carry *picks balanar* > wkwkwkwkwk

- - - Updated - - -



Cookie said:


> Yes, I did confirm.



Another dude also reported the same issue, did you see yourself in Lineups?

I used a JavaScript based storage service so it really depends on the client side interactions and network. Sorry that you couldn't get in!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 16, 2014)

hsr said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]
> I reeeeeeaaallly suck at playing carry *picks balanar* > wkwkwkwkwk



*www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1hzrcb/which_country_uses_wkwkwkwkwk/


----------



## hsr (Jun 16, 2014)

So you found it finally lol!
(I still prefer it to the DJ scratching sound to accompany our feedfestival)


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2014)

hsr said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]
> I reeeeeeaaallly suck at playing carry *picks balanar* > wkwkwkwkwk


Balanar gg ganker
respect infinite


----------



## hsr (Jun 16, 2014)

I farm at night. Don't hate me plzthxkbai :'(

I should fix my role: support, offlane or carry. I kinda fail every time I go and become a saver carry (one who picks last because there ain't one good nuff'). Used to play _bone_ a lot but people at lvl60+ buy dust now so there's that. Next best carry for me is [SUB]Drow[/SUB], and bara. Pathetic really, I know. I do however have a good amount of wins with the doc', disruptor, prophet, sven and legion commander. Who do you think I should focus more on?

Also I've had many people call "wtf nub support look items" when I bought through my way 10 sentries and ~5/6 observers, so it's not a big deal for me to play support (inb4 nubdok comments).


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2014)

hsr said:


> I farm at night. Don't hate me plzthxkbai :'(
> 
> I should fix my role: support, offlane or carry. I kinda fail every time I go and become a saver carry (one who picks last because there ain't one good nuff'). Used to play _bone_ a lot but people at lvl60+ buy dust now so there's that. Next best carry for me is [SUB]Drow[/SUB], and bara. Pathetic really, I know. I do however have a good amount of wins with the doc', disruptor, prophet, sven and legion commander. Who do you think I should focus more on?
> 
> Also I've had many people call "wtf nub support look items" when I bought through my way 10 sentries and ~5/6 observers, so it's not a big deal for me to play support (inb4 nubdok comments).



"Night time is my time"- Balanar
You should start hunting squishy heroes in night time. Day time is saved for tower hug-n-farm thing. Dont hesitate in stealing kills in ganks because the mid game is dependent so much on you. Also you have semi carry potential, AC + Basher(abyssal)+situational item is so cool. 

Anyways I really like your doc and disrupter plays. May be you can do laning with Axe and can (potentially) do a team wipe as well. Axe blink, calls while you set you your carnival. Late game disrupter with agha can just ruin everything the enemies might be capable of.

Dont care about wkwkwk players and their wkwkwk comments. Play in party, we have more than enough players from tdf now.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w2wRNCYEK4[/YOUTUBE]
The ending clip is awesome.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> [YOUTUBE]8w2wRNCYEK4[/YOUTUBE]
> The ending clip is awesome.



Fixed the video


----------



## DVJex (Jun 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dvjex vs me?
> 
> GG I lose.



Yea, rite!

And btw [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION], randoming is unfair right?


----------



## hsr (Jun 16, 2014)

Isn't it the opposite? I mean, if it comes to a tie, only skill/knowledge could topple it?


----------



## DVJex (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh. I didnt mean that. I meant randoming a hero instead of picking. It's 200 extra gold after all for the first to pick.


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 16, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Oh. I didnt mean that. I meant randoming a hero instead of picking. It's 200 extra gold after all for the first to pick.


you got that wrong. [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] will random a limited list of heroes using some app. no extra money will we there.
also hsr where can i find all the info you gave about the tournament in one place?


----------



## DVJex (Jun 17, 2014)

The first two matches are picked by players. Using the random option in those two matches i mean.


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 17, 2014)

DVJex said:


> The first two matches are picked by players. Using the random option in those two matches i mean.



If one player randoms, then he will get more starting gold than the other. I think hsr will random the hero, the players will have to play that.



> where can i find all the info you gave about the tournament in one place?


+1


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 17, 2014)

DVJex said:


> The first two matches are picked by players. Using the random option in those two matches i mean.



I am not sure if randoming is allowed in 1v1 mid matches in general.

    [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] Can player random in first two matches?

- - - Updated - - -



Mizanurification said:


> If one player randoms, then he will get more starting gold than the other. I think hsr will random the hero, the players will have to play that.
> 
> 
> +1



Read the Info section here.

The Dota 2 Mid Only Faceoff



> Third game hero chosen at random from (Nevermore, POTM, Puck, Lanaya, Invoker, Weaver).



hsr will select one hero from the above list randomly. Players are not going to random.

The matches are best of 3. First match Player A picks a hero first, player B picks the same hero. 
In second match it is turn for Player B to pick first. If the score ties, third match will take place.

The question dvjex asking is, in first match if player A randoms, instead of picking, he will get 200 gold extra. whether player B have to pick the same hero, and play with default gold. is it fair?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 17, 2014)

Add more heroes to random pool

- - - Updated - - -

Also, competitive Dota in a nutshell



> DK wins > world greatest dota team
> DK loses > they weren't playing their best
> 
> EG wins > 2ez4rtz
> ...


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 17, 2014)

seriously Na'Vi needs to get their **** together. only dendi is playing good, they don't know how to play half the heroes that they draft.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 18, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> seriously Na'Vi needs to get their **** together. only dendi is playing good, they don't know how to play half the heroes that they draft.



Alliance Sucks nowadays because other teams found the heroes that counter Rat Dota (like NP,tinker,lycan etc.,)
and most of the team rumoured that they are keeping some kind of strategy that is only going to be revealed in TI4

College started


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Alliance Sucks nowadays because other teams found the heroes that counter Rat Dota (like NP,tinker,lycan etc.,)
> and most of the team rumoured that they are keeping some kind of strategy that is only going to be revealed in TI4
> 
> College started


Still R[A]t dota strong.
And Alliance found a good team hero when playing R[A]T dota. Pugna.
That hero ruined everything in empire vs [A] match.


----------



## hsr (Jun 18, 2014)

If at all any confusion arise, these are the ground rules for _qDota_

Radiant always picks, dire has to pick the same hero. Randoming is not allowed.
In a game of Player A v/ Player B, Player A gets radiant first, Player B second (if 3rd match, Player A gets radiant again)
Third match hero will be selected by me from a pool of heroes at random. Players have to pick it.
Any interaction with neutral creeps is a disqualification. However, you can use roshan to get killed.
Courier is provided without cost and is allowed to refill bottles.
Use or buy of Soul Ring is a disqualification.
Creep stacking or creep blocking using skills aren't allowed and will issue a warning and then disqualification.
Players are allowed a maximum of 3 pauses per game (max 3 matches). With one pause maximum of 5 minutes.
All chat will be allowed if both parties agree. (at your risk)
Failure to connect after 8 minutes of disconnection will lead to a loss.
The result of the match shall be final as per score and thus approved by someone casting it.
A win is either by scoring two kills or two towers down.
A player is allowed to forfeit at any time by using gg.
This is a double elimination, pay close attention to the brackets.
Players can reschedule their games but not matches. Failure to do so may result in the other party winning.
All games are best of 3, except the final. It will be a best of 5, with the winner's bracket topper having a 1 - 0 advantage.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2014)

[Prize]*Apart from 1st prize, there'll a prize to runner up as well. Of course the value will be less than 10$. I will decide the prize for runner during the final match itself.*[/Prize]


----------



## hsr (Jun 18, 2014)

*Attention to all*
Please revert back to the names you have registered as, this is to avoid  confusion


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2014)

By creep blocking, you mean even our own creeps (radiant/dire)?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 19, 2014)

I cant access my Account..someone in sweden sh*t compromised my account again(items are in my account)
 [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] 
can i register with an alternate account in the tournament?


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 19, 2014)

437.9 mb update awaiting everyone


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/S1GFbsI.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Also...
*pbs.twimg.com/media/BqdrbQLCIAAC4-Z.png


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 19, 2014)

^Slark is so damn cute.


----------



## hsr (Jun 19, 2014)

I haven't received any commends since lvl 23 iirc. Lost the interest to it soon after witnessing the horror it creates. I do however commend ever player who sits quietly, plays his part of the game and appends ggwp at the end of the game. Some deserve it.

sidenote:
DP being the MVP feeder comes in "ggwp lol for ez gam commen_t_ me"

- - - Updated - - -

very *noob* question: A game of 3 matches or a match of 3 games?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 19, 2014)

hsr said:


> I haven't received any commends since lvl 23 iirc. Lost the interest to it soon after witnessing the horror it creates. I do however commend ever player who sits quietly, plays his part of the game and appends ggwp at the end of the game. Some deserve it.
> 
> sidenote:
> DP being the MVP feeder comes in "ggwp lol for ez gam commen_t_ me"
> ...



I forgot when did I last commend. I miss those old days when I started playing dota 2. In dota 2 chat servers, spammers spam with text "4X COMMEND EXCHANGE. I COMMEND U , U COMMEND ME BACK."

A match of 3 games


----------



## hsr (Jun 19, 2014)

There was this one game where a guy from my team asked for commends and a void from other team said "First, you have to earn my respect. Then beg to me again."
Ended up commending him.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 19, 2014)

And the pinoys "comment me"


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2014)

That guy "just got served".


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 19, 2014)

hsr said:


> If at all any confusion arise, these are the ground rules for _qDota_
> 
> Radiant always picks, dire has to pick the same hero. Randoming is not allowed.
> In a game of Player A v/ Player B, Player A gets radiant first, Player B second (if 3rd match, Player A gets radiant again)
> ...


we cannot suicide to NCs?
and do we have to decide the date/time of match or you will decide/suggest?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 19, 2014)

Heroes with trolling build also get their account hacked  
played a match with ogremagi and farmed forcestaff,Etheral blade and targetted Drow throughout every teamfight and that guy said "Wp ogre -this is your last game" "forgot your account"
*s21.postimg.org/cxk2ml3zr/login_location.jpg
edit:  my items are still in my backpack


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 19, 2014)

I only commend supports who buy wards.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Heroes with trolling build also get their account hacked
> played a match with ogremagi and farmed forcestaff,Etheral blade and targetted Drow throughout every teamfight and that guy said "Wp ogre -this is your last game" "forgot your account"
> *s21.postimg.org/cxk2ml3zr/login_location.jpg
> edit:  my items are still in my backpack


Explain what happened after the match. Any friend request? any url re directions?


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 19, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> I only commend supports who buy wards.



dude have u played wid me ?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Explain what happened after the match. Any friend request? any url re directions?



that guy did added me as friend and i ignored him thats it
still having items in my backpack 
made a ticket yesterday..and didnt wanted to miss the tournament


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 19, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> dude have u played wid me ?



Nope. But if u support with tons of wards , add me. 



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> that guy did added me as friend and i ignored him thats it
> still having items in my backpack
> made a ticket yesterday..and didnt wanted to miss the tournament



Once a scammer named "dota2lounge.com" added a friend of mine, gave her a free rare. Then asked her to give him some specific items after few days for keys. She blocked him.  ezraresezlyf


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 19, 2014)

Well

*i59.tinypic.com/bfjs5v.png


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 19, 2014)

I have the same ward though.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2014)

Watch this match 33 mins to 44 mins : 725192054.


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyway, guys who are you guys rooting for in Ti4? 
I m rooting for DK!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2014)

Remind1990 said:


> Anyway, guys who are you guys rooting for in Ti4?
> I m rooting for DK!



2 fav here
1st DK
2nd Empire


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 20, 2014)

Newbee just owned DK. Lost 4 rares. 
Im supporting Newbee and Navi. N-POWER

Btw when is the first 1v1 match?


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 20, 2014)

I am supporting C9 and EG just because they got crazy ideas.

- - - Updated - - -



Mizanurification said:


> Newbee just owned DK. Lost 4 rares.
> Im supporting Newbee and Navi. N-POWER
> 
> Btw when is the first 1v1 match?


I won 2 mythicals from that match  There are 2 more DK vs Newbee matches today,gonna bet on DK next match


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 20, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> Newbee just owned DK. Lost 4 rares.
> Im supporting Newbee and Navi. N-POWER
> 
> Btw when is the first 1v1 match?



there are two more best of 3's  calm down!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> I won 2 mythicals from that match  There are 2 more DK vs Newbee matches today,gonna bet on DK next match



I was trying to bet onn newbee today morning but that bot was giving errors. Could have won 4 keys just like that

And yea, thinking of beting next on DK, hoping they'd win


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 20, 2014)

i have been changing steam password for every 3-4 months but didnt give enough on gmail account
just now learned it has 2-step verification 
now i have total of 4 steam accounts and i am writing username and passwords in note

how the hackers get my email and how the hell they hack it?Need to know to avenge somebody


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 20, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i have been changing steam password for every 3-4 months but didnt give enough on gmail account
> just now learned it has 2-step verification
> now i have total of 4 steam accounts and i am writing username and passwords in note
> 
> how the hackers get my email and how the hell they hack it?Need to know to avenge somebody


your gmail got hacked?
Most of the time they use phishing to hack or maybe your security question is something easy to guess?


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 20, 2014)

DK won,just as i said  Two more mythicals


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> DK won,just as i said  Two more mythicals



3rd prediction please


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 20, 2014)

Piyush said:


> 3rd prediction please


Sorry,did not see the post.I did bet on DK again


----------



## snap (Jun 20, 2014)

How can i spec the games you guys playing? the tourney i mean, btw [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] sent you a add request in steam


----------



## DVJex (Jun 20, 2014)

Right click > Watch game


----------



## snap (Jun 20, 2014)

^^i was getting some errors using that method


----------



## DVJex (Jun 20, 2014)

If that happens, right click>watch on someone else in/spectating that game.

And [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION], if i dl my replay, can i see your commentary on my noobness? xD


----------



## Katalyst (Jun 20, 2014)

[Dota 2 LAN Tournament at Bangalore] Inter-Cafe Championship - Powered by Logitech G 

Details:- *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/184745-lan-tournament-inter-cafe-championship-powered-logitech-g.html


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 20, 2014)

so i missed the first match of the tournament


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 21, 2014)

I wanted to see game 1 too.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 21, 2014)

got my account 
 [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] i am ready to win the tournament


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2014)

Can we please get the dates for the tourney so I can prepare appropriately? I have exams till the 30th.


----------



## debarshi (Jun 21, 2014)

Got the mythical Finblade of Kunkka opening one chest. And I got two other drops!! Pudge's chained chopper and WK's unc with kinetic gem  Yay!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Can we please get the dates for the tourney so I can prepare appropriately? I have exams till the 30th.


In that case your match will be scheduled accordingly.


----------



## hsr (Jun 21, 2014)

For fixing the schedules you can directly contact any of us (me,   [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]   [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] ). Your dates are fixed iff the other guy is available. Once fixed you can change it max 3/4 hours before. You can't schedule games (play 1 > power gone) to another day; but play it that day itself. For the curious, a day in the sense 24 hours.

- - - Updated - - -

qDota Match 1
*Cannibal Corpse* v/ *DVJex*

*i.imgur.com/2VoowzA.jpg


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Ap3aFGp.jpg
Win by 2 towers down
*i.imgur.com/qN6ikch.jpg
Win by 2 towers down
*i.imgur.com/ThpGlPW.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2014)

*Result of GloryofDeath (Ramu) vs Lord.Bazinga(Serpent)*

Match 1 Glory :  Puck (Glory radiant side)
Match 2 Glory :  Bane (Bazinga radiant side)

   [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] update it in the chart


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 21, 2014)

What is the best clinkz counter? Because my next 1 v 1 is against Bone


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 21, 2014)

I have created a group for tournament purpose. Please join it. It will be better to communicate in that way.

Steam Community :: Group :: qDota Mid only tournament


----------



## DVJex (Jun 21, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> What is the best clinkz counter? Because my next 1 v 1 is against Bone


You have to play with the same heroes  .

And [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION], how come the 3rd match shows radiant victory?


----------



## hsr (Jun 21, 2014)

That's because you gg'ed first. In mid only map you can gg-quit like that.

- - - Updated - - -

*Acid* v/ *Nilesh*
Match 3 of qDota Season 2 going live with _Vegeta_

*GloryOfDeath* v/ *Bone Fletcher*
Match 4 of qDota Season 2 going live in 20 minutes with _the doktor_


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 21, 2014)

hsr said:


> *Acid* v/ *Nilesh*
> Match 3 of qDota Season 2 going live with _Vegeta_



Score - Acid 2 - 0 Nilesh

First match Nilesh picked Sniper(Score 2-1)
Second match Acid picked Venomancer(Score 2-0).


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 21, 2014)

Lots of things happening during mid 1 vs 1 and casting is at best [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] - nice tutor for dota 2 beginners out there


----------



## DVJex (Jun 21, 2014)

^ Fail casting  .


----------



## hsr (Jun 21, 2014)

*Today's standings*
*images.challonge.com/qdota-Season2.png


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2014)

*cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/469813240114926201/363BD98B829CF8B1EB7F252F66C80154F1D27B6C/

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/SAttHlX.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Radiant mega creep (concept art)*i.imgur.com/yj1EX3m.png


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 23, 2014)

[MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION] , @nims 

Please Play your matches.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 23, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> @Allu Azad  , @nims
> 
> Please Play your matches.


"A" bracket too
waiting for matches 
Wings of the ruby red is @ 4-5$ 
so many drops due to steam summer sale


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 24, 2014)

Organizers should talk to the players and make a proper schedule according to the time when they are free.  If someone fails to show up, the other guy should move on next round.


----------



## hsr (Jun 24, 2014)

A friend of mine bought 6 of those 0.49 crates. From my account. gg


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought a few chest didn't get what i wanted err... plus the items like the "QOP WING" has dropped significantly might as well buy an inscribed one.


----------



## pfx^ (Jun 24, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> "A" bracket too
> waiting for matches
> Wings of the ruby red is @ 4-5$
> so many drops due to steam summer sale



That wing is OP


----------



## Sarath (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm ready for my match 

Huehuehue

- - - Updated - - -

I'm already in round 2 Boompanic


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 25, 2014)

Yesterday - 2nd chest = Bat legendary mount
Today - 1st chest = Doom's Omoz Sword

Sold em, ez profit. 
Saving up to buy the nyx dagon.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 25, 2014)

How much real money have you guys spend in Dota till now?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2014)

Sarath said:


> How much real money have you guys spend in Dota till now?



18$ (on f2p movie goddies) + 10$ (compendium) = Worst purchase ever


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 25, 2014)

25$ = 2 compendiums and 5$ on items.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 25, 2014)

Some important Russian phrases : DotA2


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 25, 2014)

*i61.tinypic.com/vmx7yh.png 
Done


----------



## nims11 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sarath said:


> How much real money have you guys spend in Dota till now?



0$ 

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> [MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION] , @nims
> 
> Please Play your matches.



am always there at night. Allu Azad's steam profile said last online 3 days ago


----------



## hsr (Jun 25, 2014)

We will finish Round 1 this weekend, which includes the losers bracket as well. Anyone failing to show up then will be eliminated from the tournament.
Strikemaster's matches are scheduled from July since he told me he'll be out of the country until 3rd. If anyone want to move their schedule, please do inform me today or tomorrow.

Players can prepone their time to earlier dates if any caster is available to do so.
   [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]   [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] can set up matches whenever you want to, don't wait for my confirmation.

- - - Updated - - -

With respect to 1v1 mid only exploit. Sniper and leshrac : DotA2, the said bugs shall not be included in qDota. In other words, you can use them.

However, the wordings of _two tower win_ is henceforth changed. _Two mid towers are to be taken down for a victory._


----------



## DVJex (Jun 25, 2014)

Sarath said:


> How much real money have you guys spend in Dota till now?


Technically 0$, since CSGO drops paid for everything xD.


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 25, 2014)

> Strikemaster's matches are scheduled from July since he told me he'll be out of the country until 3rd. If anyone want to move their schedule, please do inform me today or tomorrow.



So ill have to wait till 3rd to play my match...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 25, 2014)

hsr said:


> We will finish Round 1 this weekend, which includes the losers bracket as well. Anyone failing to show up then will be eliminated from the tournament.
> Strikemaster's matches are scheduled from July since he told me he'll be out of the country until 3rd. If anyone want to move their schedule, please do inform me today or tomorrow.
> 
> Players can prepone their time to earlier dates if any caster is available to do so.
> ...


I would also like to schedule my match after 1st July since I have exams. I've already told Piyush about this.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2014)

CP selling for 0.03$ now :O


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 26, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] [MENTION=43644]nims11[/MENTION] PC has been dead for the last 2 weeks. Have sent psu to tirupati for rma. Haven't heard from them yet.
I thought it will get fixed within this week. Chances are less now. [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] please do the needful.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 26, 2014)

any 1 wants to trade dp's skirt for storm's hat?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok guys I have started playing dota 2(Lvl 2)

I have played dota and I am acquainted with many heroes (AGI though)

Can I play with u guys to learn?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 27, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Ok guys I have started playing dota 2(Lvl 2)
> 
> I have played dota and I am acquainted with many heroes (AGI though)
> 
> Can I play with u guys to learn?



Find us on steam: My id is alien007 (current game handle White Fang)
And then add every guy you see in my friend list playing Dota. All of them are from this forum.

- - - Updated - - -

Meanwhile

*i.imgur.com/oiFWwxV.png

- - - Updated - - -

And....
Fnatic's letter to Valve regarding Era's participation in TI4


----------



## pfx^ (Jun 27, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Find us on steam: My id is alien007 (current game handle White Fang)
> And then add every guy you see in my friend list playing Dota. All of them are from this forum.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



That Era issue is pretty unfair I suppose volvo should allow Xcalibur to play.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 27, 2014)

[MENTION=285977]pfx^[/MENTION]
Exactly


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 27, 2014)

pfx^ said:


> That Era issue is pretty unfair I suppose volvo should allow Xcalibur to play.


Yeah,i dont understand why they allow EG to use a Standin(Mason) but not Fnatic.


----------



## hsr (Jun 27, 2014)

$10,000,000 = ₹60,12,00,000​


----------



## Piyush (Jun 27, 2014)

Im happy with 0.01% GabeN.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 27, 2014)

I have been living under a rock. What's the issue?


----------



## hsr (Jun 27, 2014)

Matches for the weekend:

Slayer _vs_. Lord.Bazinga
Doctor of Defense _vs_. N i n n o : D
Ryuuji _vs_. FusionX

And their lower brackets as well. If any fail to show up, the other will get a 1 - 0 win and proceed to next level. Allu & Strikemaster have been given a week's time for getting back.
I do have to mention _Doctor of Defense_. He has failed to show any signs of correspondence to me inside steam. I can neither fix a schedule or confirm his presence in the tourney.  [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]  [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] Can (and will) conduct your matches, so don't wait for us to initiate, but rather tell us when you're ready. I'll be at office until tomorrow morning so can't cast this Friday night.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2014)

I will not be available before Saturday night.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 27, 2014)

I wil take care of ninno vs bhargav match

Also [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] FusionX told e that he wont be avb till 3rd July coz of exams and Ryuuji will be un avb till 6-7th since he will be out of station. So we will have to do the needful.


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 27, 2014)

i m rdy for the match lets make it 2moro if ninoo can come...............


----------



## Sarath (Jun 29, 2014)

Does anyone have an extra copy of 

Zai - EG
Xiangzaiii - Arrow Gaming


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 29, 2014)

Puppey playing chen with Harpy creep and did solo first kill against EG IO (2nd game)
awesome micro


----------



## Piyush (Jun 29, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Puppey playing chen with Harpy creep and did solo first kill against EG IO (2nd game)
> awesome micro



Still NaVi lost. Watched whole game.... That Earth splitter by universe during last 5 min was awesome


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 29, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Still NaVi lost. Watched whole game.... That Earth splitter by universe during last 5 min was awesome



Anti-Mage didnt farmed BKB 
EG casted orchid on AM and xboct did nothing in last fight


----------



## Piyush (Jun 29, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Anti-Mage didnt farmed BKB
> EG casted orchid on AM and xboct did nothing in last fight



Orchid on AM can be removed by using Manta. But yea, against acouple of good disablers, he should have farmed BKB after Manta


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 29, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Orchid on AM can be removed by using Manta. But yea, against acouple of good disablers, he should have farmed BKB after Manta



he didnt used Manta at that time ,died and got 100+ sec respawn


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys, guide me to use the bloody compendium.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 29, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Guys, guide me to use the bloody compendium.



play Daily hero challenge,10 hero pool and complete the prediction list in the book
level up the compendium so you can get immortals and various bonuses 
for now : 1 rare=3-4 Cps (1cp =0.03$) (random rare=0.10$) 
trade CP from non compendium owners as they want to trade it fast asap..


----------



## Sarath (Jun 29, 2014)

Anyone know how much are the 2013 Player Cards are worth?


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 29, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Anyone know how much are the 2013 Player Cards are worth?



0? The 2013 cards are useless. I had 3 left and offered em to aegis.

Fnatic VS EG!!! WHAT A MATCH!


----------



## Sarath (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks like Valve is trying to control the price crash of compendium points. Lowest is listed as 0.07 even if the CPs are being sold at 0.05 and lower



> 一个没有故事的男同学 purchased this item from 0_FPS for $0.03
> Kethuyuk listed this item for sale for $0.05


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 1, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> play Daily hero challenge,10 hero pool and complete the prediction list in the book
> level up the compendium so you can get immortals and various bonuses
> for now : 1 rare=3-4 Cps (1cp =0.03$) (random rare=0.10$)
> trade CP from non compendium owners as they want to trade it fast asap..


Yo, what's the best prediction for the winning players and heroes ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 1, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Looks like Valve is trying to control the price crash of compendium points. Lowest is listed as 0.07 even if the CPs are being sold at 0.05 and lower



That is because of the buy order feautre, that valve introduce recently, this is applicable for other marketable items as well.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 1, 2014)

which is the best announcer among these?
1) Defense Grid 
2) Dr.Kleiner
can we use Environmental effects like sharing HUD?


----------



## snap (Jul 1, 2014)

Damn these power cuts. Was having such a great ranked match :\


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 2, 2014)

Guys my steam Id is
koolcoolkg

Please add me!
I have added Firefox and White fang but couldn't find you guys!


----------



## theserpent (Jul 3, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sVF0m-a-Gc


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 3, 2014)

theserpent said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sVF0m-a-Gc


It wont work now,fixed.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2014)

Btw guys, what are your top 6 teams predictions?

Mine were DK, iG, EG, Newbee, Empire and one more I forgot (alliance or navi)

- - - Updated - - -

Also
A girl's diary of her first 60 hrs in dota, quite amusing


----------



## hsr (Jul 3, 2014)

'were' ?

Time's up?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2014)

hsr said:


> 'were' ?
> 
> Time's up?


Corrected. 5 days are still left, I think

- - - Updated - - -



[youtube]wxjeuUsR0f0[/youtube]

- - - Updated - - -

Also, Era is back. Xcalibur to join team as an analyst during TI4


----------



## hsr (Jul 3, 2014)

Thinking of hosting a pubstomp for TI finals. Red Label shots.


----------



## pfx^ (Jul 3, 2014)

hsr said:


> thinking of hosting a pubstomp for ti finals. Red label shots.



where?? :d


----------



## Flash (Jul 3, 2014)

Was reading an article about a professional gamer who've earned 400,000+ by playing Dota2. So, asking here would be appropriate i guess. 
Guys, how much anyone won here by playing Dota2?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

Flash said:


> Was reading an article about a professional gamer who've earned 400,000+ by playing Dota2. So, asking here would be appropriate i guess.
> Guys, how much anyone won here by playing Dota2?



0.00 AFAIK for most.


----------



## hsr (Jul 3, 2014)

He's mocking us, btw (Flash)

Messi makes billions playing football. How much do I make? Hmm


----------



## Flash (Jul 3, 2014)

hsr said:


> He's mocking us, btw (Flash)


No, i asked it for real. Here's the link i read. 
The Top 7 Richest Professional Video Game Players In The World


----------



## hsr (Jul 3, 2014)

Apologies!

In that case, Sarath won $3.5 in a tournament we had, someone will win $10 soon in another 

To the post's theme:
Dota 2 this year will just obliterate that chart with a single game. The prizepool for TI4 is over $10M now, so the winners take home $5M and that's $1M per person for a single tournament victory.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2014)

Well  [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] we play it just for fun (and to learn Russian cheapest way)

- - - Updated - - -

And if you consider in game items which can be sold at market place, then I have earned like 100$ so far ( and lost even more in bets)


----------



## Sarath (Jul 4, 2014)

How rare is the Venge set "Vestments of the Fallen Princess"? I just got it from a chest I wanted a Doom set from (ended up spending $10 to get that) 
I don't know if I should keep it or sell it. What would you guys do?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2014)

Sarath said:


> How rare is the Venge set "Vestments of the Fallen Princess"? I just got it from a chest I wanted a Doom set from (ended up spending $10 to get that)
> I don't know if I should keep it or sell it. What would you guys do?



6 keys i think
or may be more


----------



## snap (Jul 4, 2014)

btw guys i just got my hands on  5$ Xbox live credit code, so i was thinking how can i trade that for keys or any game. It is for US only so any clue?  My plan is to collect some keys and trade it for some good Co-op game like Left 4 dead 2 or Payday 2.

And can you guys explain the difference different keys i mean like their value 


Got it from here



Spoiler



*www.gamestop.com/collection/xbox-one-info

source:[Xbox 360/One] (Credit) $5 Code : FreeGameFindings


----------



## Mizanurification (Jul 4, 2014)

14.5$ (7 keys) 
Depends if u want the set or not.
But its price may fall since new venge sets are releasing.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2014)

Sarath said:


> How rare is the Venge set "Vestments of the Fallen Princess"? I just got it from a chest I wanted a Doom set from (ended up spending $10 to get that)
> I don't know if I should keep it or sell it. What would you guys do?



Trade with someone who has the set you want ??


----------



## DVJex (Jul 4, 2014)

snap said:


> And can you guys explain the difference different keys i mean like their value


All keys are worth 2.5$ according to valve but for trading their value is lower. For trading use the generic TF2/D2/CSGO keys. Ignore the other case specific keys, they're usually more expensive than the generic ones.Right now generic D2 keys arent worth much because of their price in the market. Look at steamtrades.com for game prices in keys.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2014)

The International 2014 site is up. Look at the prize money distribution : Dota 2 - Overview - The International

$4,743,799
First Place
$1,392,202
Second Place
$979,698
Third Place
$773,446
Fourth Place
$618,756
5/6th Place
$489,849
7/8th Place
$46,407
9/10th Place
$36,094
11/12th Place
$20,625
13/14th Place


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2014)

Good thing is that even those teams after 8th position will get prize money unlike previous TIs


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah. It was unfortunate that most of the losing teams got nothing during the previous TIs. Now at least they won't leave empty handed.


----------



## hsr (Jul 4, 2014)

How about we do the same with our prizemoney?
Currently it's $10. If anyone is willing to donate(any amount or mythical-legendary-goodRare item) we can split the pool for first two players. If no donations, the pool will be split $7.5/$2.5


I'm thinking of doing a team tournament later this year, with tickets($0.99) and whatnot. Looking for sponsors and rich niggs now...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2014)

I am willing to contribute 3 keys


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I am willing to contribute 3 keys



Make it 2 give me 1


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2014)

Just downloaded Dota2 a week before, and exploring it.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 5, 2014)

hsr said:


> How about we do the same with our prizemoney?
> Currently it's $10. If anyone is willing to donate(any amount or mythical-legendary-goodRare item) we can split the pool for first two players. If no donations, the pool will be split $7.5/$2.5
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a team tournament later this year, with tickets($0.99) and whatnot. Looking for sponsors and rich niggs now...


i can donate 2-3 rares for now and later will do keys when i have money in steam wallet
about the tournament: looking forward to it


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have 50 CP if anyone want.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 6, 2014)

If anyone is interested, here's how to play carry zeus . Went mid, did some ganking in the start and rushed scepter and refresher...
Also 7 wins left for 4k MMR..wish me luck ppl


----------



## Desmond (Jul 6, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> I have 50 CP if anyone want.


For free? Then give me.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 6, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> If anyone is interested, here's how to play carry zeus . Went mid, did some ganking in the start and rushed scepter and refresher...
> Also 7 wins left for 4k MMR..wish me luck ppl


Dagon carry -_-. He's still more of a ganker than a carry IMO. Gl.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 6, 2014)

we can play pudge wars using mod in Dota 2
follow the instructions: (within 5 mins you can set it up-no big downloads)
1)Login to d2modd.in using Steam account
2)download Dota 2 Client (D2Moddin Manager)
3)download Mod from Manager(right clink manager->Mod Manager and select any mod and install it/install all)
currently there are 5 mods-Hero line Wars,Pudge Wars,Dash,Reflex,Fight or Flight
4)go to lobby in d2modd.in and join a game /Host a game


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 6, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Dagon carry -_-. He's still more of a ganker than a carry IMO. Gl.



we were already winning so I bought dagon just like that, would have gone for hex instead...also zeus definitely is a ganker but in this particular game I played the role of carry


----------



## theserpent (Jul 6, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> we can play pudge wars using mod in Dota 2
> follow the instructions: (within 5 mins you can set it up-no big downloads)
> 1)Login to d2modd.in using Steam account
> 2)download Dota 2 Client (D2Moddin Manager)
> ...



I am still skeptical of doing this,Unofficial mods can lead to BAN


----------



## Mizanurification (Jul 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]aJRNP_4guX8[/YOUTUBE]

AHAHAHAAHHAA


----------



## hdknitro (Jul 7, 2014)

Guys, is there anyone who can give tips on how to OD? I am confused


----------



## hsr (Jul 7, 2014)

So can we resume qDota now? I think we have given everyone enough time to wait. Lets finish this up, shall we?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 7, 2014)

Guys add me!
Steam ID-koolcoolkg
Game ID-kg


----------



## snap (Jul 7, 2014)

ffs first time in LPQ due to power cut


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2014)

snap said:


> ffs first time in LPQ due to power cut



Welcome to the club "elite players"


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2014)

MVP defeats VP in game 1. Game 2 will start in sometime.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 8, 2014)

the Koreans win


----------



## Mizanurification (Jul 9, 2014)

ezuncommon,ezlyf


----------



## DVJex (Jul 9, 2014)

hsr said:


> So can we resume qDota now? I think we have given everyone enough time to wait. Lets finish this up, shall we?


I thought it died again.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 9, 2014)

watched the match last night koreans were too good in the game also in 1vs1 dendi lost so guess asians can win the tournament


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 9, 2014)

snap said:


> ffs first time in LPQ due to power cut



My 2nd time. Oh wait! I had my LP count reimbursed thanks to more power cuts. So got stuck in it for 2 weeks. Yay!!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2014)

First match MVP were playing too defensively, but then after getting pwned they stopped dicking around and turned the game around. Very well played.

Also, looks like Liquid won 4-0 in the wildcard matches. Asian Kung-fu needs more practice I guess.

- - - Updated - - -

And....s4 wins solo championship. I had such hopes for Dendi.


----------



## pfx^ (Jul 9, 2014)

Expected CIS to win the WILDCARDS sad those visa problems and not playing for 35+ days really hurt them well Liquid did play good the production value seems to be really low compared to the last "International". Hope for some awesome games in the play-offs!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2014)

Im not even sure if Black^ and rest of the team mates communicate effectively as Black is from EU side and rest are chinese.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2014)

Four matches at once is too much to take. Can't watch all without twitch.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2014)

I didn't watch all the CIS matches. But Liquid owned them hard in the first match.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2014)

Watched on Twitch yesterday. The commentary was good(although a bit too hyper  ). Will watch from the in-game client today.


----------



## snap (Jul 9, 2014)

So many games which one to watch?..


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2014)

snap said:


> So many games which one to watch?..



IF you dont have any particualr fav team, then go for the match with most spectators count


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 10, 2014)

Liquid = Chinese slayer


----------



## Piyush (Jul 10, 2014)

On the other side, [A] lost almost all matches 

- - - Updated - - -

The audio was out in client for the Liquid vs NA'VI US game so this guy stepped up in chat

*i.imgur.com/F2OMCej.png

- - - Updated - - -

Choose India to check Pubstomp listing in major cities

Listings


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2014)

Bloody Pune pubstomp only for Ubisoft employees. WTF.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow Navi won a match and then lost another....The one the lost was unfortunate against Titan.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2014)

One more day of round robin remains right???

- - - Updated - - -

Also.... S4 

*i.imgur.com/azJv93r.jpg?1

- - - Updated - - -

Whats the schedule of * All Star's match*?

- - - Updated - - -

Day 3
*i.imgur.com/cEZvS8H.png


----------



## DVJex (Jul 11, 2014)

^ Only 1 All-Star Match I think, cant really find much about it in the site. Scheduled during the main event.
And i guess it's good bye to fnatic?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2014)

^^1 more day left of those bo1 matches.


----------



## hsr (Jul 11, 2014)

Round robin should be 3 days iirc, ViCi is really surprising me. Haven't seen any of their games though. Navi'eus rekt, Liquid was playing some ****ing smart dota and all in all day 2 was fun. Let us wait for the best of threes to begin. Now Navi can throw twice, then live to see the other Navi throw twice too!

p.s. Sadlliance xD


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2014)

hsr said:


> Round robin should be 3 days iirc, ViCi is really surprising me. Haven't seen any of their games though. Navi'eus rekt, Liquid was playing some ****ing smart dota and all in all day 2 was fun. Let us wait for the best of threes to begin. Now Navi can throw twice, then live to see the other Navi throw twice too!
> 
> p.s. Sadlliance xD



This sums it up bro 
*i.imgur.com/l7bTt7w.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Also.... *check this out guys!!!!*

Listen to streams (that is audio only  )


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 11, 2014)

DSLAM problem in my locality...cant watches or play Dota 2 matches 
will be resolved in 2-3 days


----------



## sygeek (Jul 11, 2014)

So many updates, it's starting to get annoying...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2014)

sygeek said:


> So many updates, it's starting to get annoying...



I guess it was just 40 MB.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 13, 2014)

Won my 1000th game today. Valve should give me a free Scythe of Ice for my most played hero as a prize.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 13, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Won my 1000th game today. Valve should give me a free Scythe of Ice for my most played hero as a prize.


Congrats.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 13, 2014)

Pretty eventful day. Alliance is out thanks to Mason, Universe and Zai. Amazing plays by Mason's Storm Spirit.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2014)

This just happened:

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/79127787999336448/E8F1ED33B915FED98EC39C40A19CB518867DC313/

First time ever I've had a spree like this


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 13, 2014)

wow RAT has been eliminated in the group stage already


Spoiler



Retarded Alliance Tactics


----------



## theserpent (Jul 13, 2014)

@woudland well played man


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Won my 1000th game today. Valve should give me a free Scythe of Ice for my most played hero as a prize.



Wow 1K !!
Nice

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Pretty eventful day. Alliance is out thanks to Mason, Universe and Zai. Amazing plays by Mason's Storm Spirit.



Really loved that match. Those initiations by MAson were top notch. 1 thing is sure, take out S4 first and the rest of the team falls.
Great play  by Zai (Enigma) to pull great black holes, PPD for his drafting (Omni pick) and of course Universe (the only Indian origin pro dota player) for continuing his best performance in off lane

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION]
WP man

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=154200]JoJo[/MENTION] was there as well


----------



## hsr (Jul 13, 2014)

So this just happened. All my predictions are now "Make a choice". And I can't change it since duh, it's over.
ggwp volvo
(or is it a bug?)


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2014)

bug it is.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2014)

Man I miss Bone [MENTION=123634]ganeshnokiae63[/MENTION]
Played match after 2 months and lost both.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Man I miss Bone [MENTION=123634]ganeshnokiae63[/MENTION]
> Played match after 2 months and lost both.


no need to thank me


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2014)

sygeek said:


> no need to thank me



Nope no need.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Man I miss Bone [MENTION=123634]ganeshnokiae63[/MENTION]
> Played match after 2 months and lost both.



i miss good support too
DSLAM Problem,frequent dc , LPQ =my life of Dota 2(for past week)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i miss good support too
> DSLAM Problem,frequent dc , LPQ =my life of Dota 2(for past week)



Oh well I also got abandon on 1 match coz of DC and power cut but didn't found my way to LPQ. Guess Valve loves me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2014)

theserpent said:


> @woudland well played man


hehe thanks 


Piyush said:


> [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION]
> WP man
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=154200]JoJo[/MENTION] was there as well



Yeah lol. He was trying out a new hero. I was kinda confused how I got so many kills by the end


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i miss good support too
> DSLAM Problem,frequent dc , LPQ =my life of Dota 2(for past week)


same problem with me, I've been breathing in the trenches of LPQ for the past few weeks.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 14, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i miss *good support* too
> DSLAM Problem,frequent dc , LPQ =my life of Dota 2(for past week)



do i come in that role?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 14, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> do i come in that role?


you are the only hard support in the team


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 14, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> you are the only hard support in the team



still todays day
i ll be able to play dota from 2moro


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2014)

Qojkva 
*pbs.twimg.com/media/BscOYtPCIAAeCjd.jpg:large


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Qojkva
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BscOYtPCIAAeCjd.jpg:large


I think its Demon.Qojkva is taller than that.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 14, 2014)

hsr said:


> So can we resume qDota now? I think we have given everyone enough time to wait. Lets finish this up, shall we?



Yes.. resume it.. I am back from my vacation...

- - - Updated - - -



theserpent said:


> I am still skeptical of doing this,Unofficial mods can lead to BAN



No it doesnot. After some days, valve itself will add support to modding.


----------



## hsr (Jul 14, 2014)

```
#  Round 1

StRiKeMaStEr"	vs.	| the_GAME |
Ryuuji		vs.	FusionX
Vim Vee		vs.	Allu Azad

#  Round 2

nιтz			vs.	DVJex
NO/D2		vs.	viCKy	Report score
][NSANE		vs.	Doctor of Defense
```

These are the matches to be conducted ASAP. Players please let us know your timings, we can't ask around all the time. Once again, any one of us (@piyush  [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION]  [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]) can cast your games, ping us whenever you can.

- - - Updated - - -

Please do so if you want the benefit of greater compendium levels at the earliest. Prizemoney will still be $10 after TI4 (if it were to extend beyond).
Winner gets the full amount, added prizepool items go to the second and third(if possible) placed.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 14, 2014)

anyone saw EG vs Alliance game? as soon as the picks were done, someone posted on reddit that EG is throwing the game by picking omni and giving alliance CK and wisp, but EG countered rat dota of CK+wisp and won team fights with storm+omni, really a must watch game...storm played really good in this game...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> anyone saw EG vs Alliance game? as soon as the picks were done, someone posted on reddit that EG is throwing the game by picking omni and giving alliance CK and wisp, but EG countered rat dota of CK+wisp and won team fights with storm+omni, really a must watch game...storm played really good in this game...



Mason was on hunting spree. And dont forget Zai who pulled off some kickass black holes 

- - - Updated - - -



Ramu56 said:


> I think its Demon.Qojkva is taller than that.



But looking at the physique, he looks like Qojkva to me (lil chubby). But nvm, who knows.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Wow 1K !!
> Nice
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...





thetechfreak said:


> hehe thanks
> 
> 
> Yeah lol. He was trying out a new hero. I was kinda confused how I got so many kills by the end


Yeah, saw alliance using the Naga Siren, got inspired. Sent out the illusions to farm, only thing is that i need radiance before i can do that.
So i n00bed it.

Today's match. 20 kills in pub with Jaggu. Omni slashing a loner feels so g000d. 

*i.imgur.com/Qz8mClo.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2014)

Alliance will rat even with Naga Siren.

- - - Updated - - -

But still, if I think about it. The objective of Dota is to destroy ancients and not get kills. Therefore, isn't Rat dota a legitimate tactic?


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Alliance will rat even with Naga Siren.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> But still, if I think about it. The objective of Dota is to destroy ancients and not get kills. Therefore, isn't Rat dota a legitimate tactic?


What about fun? People did not raise 10 million $ to watch that shitty rat dota without any fun.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah. It is not interesting for us. But the players care about winning $4.7 Mil and not about our fun.

- - - Updated - - -

I mean, if you were Admiral Bulldog, what would you do to win the $4.7 mil?


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 14, 2014)

They are not fan favourites because of rat dota. And you should expect rage from the community when you are doing it.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2014)

If they had won a Million dollars using rat, they would not care what the fans think. 

But relying solely on rat is what made the fans hate them, if they had a more diverse strategy, fans wouldn't have hated them so much.

- - - Updated - - -

Meanwhile, saw this on FB:

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10384909_816365998398267_5846149870308329752_n.jpg


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Alliance will rat even with Naga Siren.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> But still, if I think about it. The objective of Dota is to destroy ancients and not get kills. Therefore, isn't Rat dota a legitimate tactic?



It is legit IMO but it still annoying to play against and requires less skill to execute.


----------



## hsr (Jul 14, 2014)

Glad to see nobody giving a fudge about the tourney. Anyways, you can rant all you want, TI4 is for DK.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2014)

Well I have tried many times to arrange fusionX vs ryuuji match. Thing is they arent communicating with each other. I cant do much since I come at 7pm daily.


----------



## hsr (Jul 14, 2014)

Same here, I can no longer use steam from office so can't even come in chat. Players please cooperate...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2014)

hsr said:


> Same here, I can no longer use steam from office so can't even come in chat. Players please cooperate...



You could use Steam webchat.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 15, 2014)

hsr said:


> Glad to see nobody giving a fudge about the tourney. Anyways, you can rant all you want, TI4 is for DK.


If you want to finish off another match, you can give a win to Nitz. Unless you want to see a Meepo vs Meepo matchup.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 15, 2014)

hsr said:


> ```
> #  Round 1
> 
> StRiKeMaStEr"	vs.	| the_GAME |
> ...



][NSANE i m ready to play the match on thusday,friday and Saturday pick anyfrom this days to play match after 8:00Pm

 [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]  [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION]  [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] set our match when ][NSANE is ready


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 15, 2014)

[MENTION=43644]nims11[/MENTION] vs [MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION]

 [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION]   [MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION]

When you guys ready to play? Finish it before *Friday*. 
Will start the next round from Saturday.


----------



## hsr (Jul 15, 2014)

[MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION], I'll let you know the timings asap

I can't use the community either, seems like all steam ips are blocked now (although I can browse dota2.com). Let me see if I can get around with some proxies...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 15, 2014)

you should try ssh tunneling...
see if you can use heroku...
vpn on heroku is best and badass


----------



## hsr (Jul 15, 2014)

Well we actually have a running OpenVPN service on krow.me and I'm just behind a pfsense, so going the tunnel way is overkill imo, just proxifying my connection would do for steam webchat.
However, adding a custom header for my http requests for fake proxy via the sysadmin's pc is much better karma (not sure will work). (they deploy blocks per user using flags for sections of websites I think)

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/1g09C9l.jpg

pastasauce


----------



## Desmond (Jul 15, 2014)

Newbee just bulldozed Titan, Na'Vi and IG.


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Newbee just bulldozed Titan, Na'Vi and IG.


i didn't watch their BO1 games but considering how they were performing pre-TI it was not that surprising.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 16, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> <snip>



How did you increase your MMR? 
It took me a month and a half to go from 2900 to 3100. It took me two days to get to 3000 from 2999. I keep losing MMR because of abandons, I've calulated losing atleast 700 points coz of that. Just now lost another match because a teammate abandoned. Is it only me or are all MMR matches like this?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 16, 2014)

[MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] my MMR was 3360, played the 10 hero challenge and won 9 games straight and after this just played mostly support cause the other players pick carries like the shitty sniper every game
also in my games abandons were very rare and sometimes I got the best invoker on my team ...went as high as 3885 and now at 3835.....


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2014)

Must Watch
[youtube]55fBpL1IFvU[/youtube]

- - - Updated - - -

*PS: Watch it on 1080p on full screen and loud music.*


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jul 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Must Watch
> [youtube]55fBpL1IFvU[/youtube]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Beautiful video. Loved it


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2014)

*www.memesaab.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/DROWpadi-ranger.jpg


----------



## snap (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 16, 2014)

Guys plz plz add me!
Plz!

Steam ID:koolcoolkg 
Dota 2 ID: kg


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2014)

Cant find you in steam community





kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys plz plz add me!
> Plz!
> 
> Steam ID:koolcoolkg
> Dota 2 ID: kg


----------



## snap (Jul 16, 2014)

Yea weird me also searched sometimes many of the uesrnames here but can't find them, had to add many of you guys from piyush friends list


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] my MMR was 3360, played the 10 hero challenge and won 9 games straight and after this just played mostly support cause the other players pick carries like the shitty sniper every game
> also in my games abandons were very rare and sometimes I got the best invoker on my team ...went as high as 3885 and now at 3835.....



Damn I was at the sweet and comfortable spot of 3300 for really long. I was never winning too much and neither losing so it stayed between 3200-3300 but never crossing either above or below. Then suddenly I lost 300 MMR in just a few games and save for two or three all because of teammate abandons. And since it's MMR you can't even leave the game so we end up playing for the next 40mins 4v5 and it sucks really. Just after posting that message I lost another game to teammate abandon. 
I have switched to normal matchmaking because of that. 

Damn you Volvo!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Cant find you in steam community





snap said:


> Yea weird me also searched sometimes many of the uesrnames here but can't find them, had to add many of you guys from piyush friends list



Guys check me in errors or Firefox friend list!


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2014)

Started the day with 3100 MMR and ended it with 3101. So in a way definitely an improvement.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 17, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Started the day with 3100 MMR and ended it with 3101. So in a way definitely an improvement.



^^ hahahaah 

*#RoadTo4KMMR* ?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 17, 2014)

[MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] lets team up and reach 4k party mmr


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Started the day with 3100 MMR and ended it with 3101. So in a way definitely an improvement.





ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] lets team up and reach 4k party mmr



you both can easily do it if start playing together.


----------



## pfx^ (Jul 17, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Started the day with 3100 MMR and ended it with 3101. So in a way definitely an improvement.



almost there to 4k ! gogo

- - - Updated - - -

Okay jokes apart do you guys have a team? you guys wanna scrim? I have a clan looking for teams to practice with prefer time after office which is 7:30ish let me know!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 17, 2014)

The only way to increase MMR is loose pub matches(intentionally), and win in Ranked matches, since Valve try to make the win percentage 50%.


----------



## hsr (Jul 17, 2014)

I once was a 3.7k partyman, then supporting happened...

It took me a lot of 80% boosters to get to a higher Dota level where I could finally enjoy some decent games and 60+mins long epic base races. Valve introduced evolving compendium levels. Every little noob **** out there got himself a level 90 compendium and began playing day and night. Many of them leveled up and opened crates and bought boosters and stuff and ****. At the end, the beginner of lvl 20 became the amateur of 60. I bought mine, but didn't play much (what a bummer, sad nigga buyin' stuff and just chillin'). Here I am, now with the same idiots who I tried to avoid with shiny hero challenges and excellent draft skills. Every game, you dream to buy a force staff, but rather end up getting sentries, dust and more dust cause someone had picked mirana on the other team. At game end, I punch in gg. With probably average deaths, a couple of kills and a shitton of assists, a dozen of dust, brown boots and probably an urn. Then will be a team mate with his match analysis "support failed". I press the close button, go play Roller Coaster Tycoon.


----------



## pfx^ (Jul 17, 2014)

hsr said:


> I once was a 3.7k partyman, then supporting happened...
> 
> It took me a lot of 80% boosters to get to a higher Dota level where I could finally enjoy some decent games and 60+mins long epic base races. Valve introduced evolving compendium levels. Every little noob **** out there got himself a level 90 compendium and began playing day and night. Many of them leveled up and opened crates and bought boosters and stuff and ****. At the end, the beginner of lvl 20 became the amateur of 60. I bought mine, but didn't play much (what a bummer, sad nigga buyin' stuff and just chillin'). Here I am, now with the same idiots who I tried to avoid with shiny hero challenges and excellent draft skills. Every game, you dream to buy a force staff, but rather end up getting sentries, dust and more dust cause someone had picked mirana on the other team. At game end, I punch in gg. With probably average deaths, a couple of kills and a shitton of assists, a dozen of dust, brown boots and probably an urn. Then will be a team mate with his match analysis "support failed". I press the close button, go play Roller Coaster Tycoon.



"such story, much pain" wow


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 17, 2014)

hsr said:


> I once was a 3.7k partyman, then supporting happened...
> 
> It took me a lot of 80% boosters to get to a higher Dota level where I could finally enjoy some decent games and 60+mins long epic base races. Valve introduced evolving compendium levels. Every little noob **** out there got himself a level 90 compendium and began playing day and night. Many of them leveled up and opened crates and bought boosters and stuff and ****. At the end, the beginner of lvl 20 became the amateur of 60. I bought mine, but didn't play much (what a bummer, sad nigga buyin' stuff and just chillin'). Here I am, now with the same idiots who I tried to avoid with shiny hero challenges and excellent draft skills. Every game, you dream to buy a force staff, but rather end up getting sentries, dust and more dust cause someone had picked mirana on the other team. At game end, I punch in gg. With probably average deaths, a couple of kills and a shitton of assists, a dozen of dust, brown boots and probably an urn. Then will be a team mate with his match analysis "support failed". I press the close button, go play Roller Coaster Tycoon.


3.7K?! i thought your mmr was around 2.5K.
levels don't matter much. it only plays significant role for new accounts
 i also hate those support failed guys. this is the reason i rarely support while i solo que. i win more games in 5 carry game then 4 carry 1 support. the problem is that they looks at KDA to judge performance.  i mean is teammates feed soo much that enemy carry 3 shot you then what can you do. the best solution i found was to roam as support to help out all lanes.


----------



## hsr (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know my current rate because I stopped giving -snip- about MMR and ranked play a *long* time ago 
But I don't think it's been below 3k, (solo MMR btw)

I don't have a problem with people calling supports lol cause it's their ignorace. I have a problem with carry players not pushing or ganking or taking the rosh or defending the tier 2 or the ancient. Also people who pick sniper/drow after pudge and go "lol gonna loose anyway".


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> ^^ hahahaah
> 
> *#RoadTo4KMMR* ?





pfx^ said:


> almost there to 4k ! gogo



yeah almost  as for today wanted to reach atleast 3102 but fell to 3076 again, thanks to my luck with abandoning teammates. Atleast I'm above 3K MMR. Below that was so unplayable. 




ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] lets team up and reach 4k party mmr



Yeah that looks more likely 
My party MMR is 3353 currently and it's steadily rising.

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> The only way to increase MMR is loose pub matches(intentionally), and win in Ranked matches, since Valve try to make the win percentage 50%.



I'm trying out this very method and it actually works. I play a few normal games and when I lose 2-3 I play MMR and mostly win except for those abandons :X
Pulled myself from 2900 to 3100 using this. It took ~30 matches for that though. Weirdly it took me 4 matches to go from 2999 to 3000 and then another three to get to 3101 from 3100.

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> I once was a 3.7k partyman, then supporting happened...
> 
> It took me a lot of 80% boosters to get to a higher Dota level where I could finally enjoy some decent games and 60+mins long epic base races. Valve introduced evolving compendium levels. Every little noob **** out there got himself a level 90 compendium and began playing day and night. Many of them leveled up and opened crates and bought boosters and stuff and ****. At the end, the beginner of lvl 20 became the amateur of 60. I bought mine, but didn't play much (what a bummer, sad nigga buyin' stuff and just chillin'). Here I am, now with the same idiots who I tried to avoid with shiny hero challenges and excellent draft skills.



Muhahahaahahaa no noobs at level 198 

Come on make your profile public. Let us look at your inventory and spam you with trade requests.


----------



## snap (Jul 17, 2014)

Played a match with piyush somehow won the match with a comeback


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 17, 2014)

UR steam ID?  [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION]


----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> UR steam ID?  [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION]



NO/D2


----------



## hsr (Jul 17, 2014)

down to 2522 solo MMR 
I'm so proud of myself xD


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2014)

hsr said:


> down to 2522 solo MMR
> I'm so proud of myself xD


Repot this newb


Spoiler



buy waard faar team



- - - Updated - - -



Bhargav said:


> UR steam ID?  [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION]



maddoc_71


----------



## snap (Jul 17, 2014)

Played 2 matches with gameranand and co, had the most fun in which we lost 



Spoiler



"Track kardiye ab kya karega?"
need more players with mic


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2014)

snap said:


> Played 2 matches with gameranand and co, had the most fun in which we lost
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In one I raped and in next I got raped.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 18, 2014)

Crossed another landmark today, 1000 losses. A thousand hours spent losing and hoping the next one will be a win


----------



## hsr (Jul 18, 2014)

We wend our Round 1 and Round 2 WB matches this week, followed by Round 1 losers. Get ready to rumble _wkwkwkwk_

_Live mic party at 22:30 for TI4_


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2014)

Thinking of taking Tuesday off so that I can watch finals.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 18, 2014)

who's up for a night out today? lets watch all the upper bracket games....


----------



## snap (Jul 18, 2014)

Probably me  ^^


----------



## hsr (Jul 18, 2014)

Friday nights are hard for me (IYKWIM), I'll try to not _go out_ today


----------



## masterkd (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't know if you guys already know this information. Dota 2 International will be available in ESPN network. 
News - International Dota 2 Championships on ESPN Networks


----------



## hsr (Jul 18, 2014)

Saw it on reddit today, seems like  [SUP]*D [SUP]I [SUP]G [SUP]I  [SUP]T [SUP]A [SUP]L  [SUP]S [SUP]P [SUP]O [SUP]R[SUP] T [SUP]S[/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]*[/SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP][SUP] is taking off [/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP] [/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2014)

Who is rooting for C9 here?


----------



## Mizanurification (Jul 18, 2014)

SECURE MAH RARES NEWBEE!!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2014)

Cutting the red ribbon 

*silva-aurea.com/ti4wp/1920.1080.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

And for the lulz



Spoiler



*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/588034838441593277/CAA7E24FFE5FC2C3379ACD959CECC3ECE54595E2/


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 18, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Who is rooting for C9 here?


I am.........a C9 fanboy.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 18, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> I am.........a C9 fanboy.


I still support Na'vi.EU, but they're never gonna win this TI4


----------



## Mizanurification (Jul 18, 2014)

Chinese will take it this year. Newbee or iG


----------



## hsr (Jul 20, 2014)

Adding the 56k hog, here's me yesterday when internet went out:
*i.imgur.com/KZ0kxHx.jpg

I'm cringing at the VODs, C9 kicks ass. GO EE Sama!

p.s. DK *hydra-media.cursecdn.com/dota2.gamepedia.com/0/00/Emoticon_facepalm.gif


----------



## Piyush (Jul 20, 2014)

^^ 
Amazing art


----------



## hsr (Jul 20, 2014)

```
Ryuuji	vs.	FusionX
Vim Vee	vs.	Allu Azad
```

Last day to play, if not; you'll be eliminated


----------



## snap (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 20, 2014)

ok now m back to dota .................


----------



## sygeek (Jul 20, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] ryuuji hasn't been online for the past few days. He's never online while I'm online and I haven't been able to communicate with him. I've mentioned this to [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]


----------



## Piyush (Jul 20, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]
So I think sygeek should be moved to next phase ?


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 20, 2014)

hsr said:


> ```
> Ryuuji	vs.	FusionX
> Vim Vee	vs.	Allu Azad
> ```
> ...



Wat abt my match


----------



## hsr (Jul 21, 2014)

*images.challonge.com/qdota-Season2.png

Current Standings, all round 1 matches are invalid now, those filling it will be eliminated.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 21, 2014)

I feel like next years TI4 prize is gonna be less than this years because of China vs China final.No fun


----------



## Gamrgaurav (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello Members

Sand king can get out of the pounce's leash using burrowstrike... 
Is that a bug or is that supposed to happen??

Help Please


----------



## sygeek (Jul 21, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> I feel like next years TI4 prize is gonna be less than this years because of China vs China final.No fun


Yep, I've been busy these days so I have not been able to watch all the games. I was looking forward for an interesting grand finals..but nope.


----------



## Mizanurification (Jul 21, 2014)

When is round 2 starting? I'll be free on 26th, then busy till 4th. 

GO NEWBEE. 
And this year's TI is way better than last year's RAT streak. Who could've expected VG to reach the finals¿


----------



## Piyush (Jul 21, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/QeGJwmU.jpg


----------



## snap (Jul 21, 2014)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ho3dA52.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2014)

Newbee defeats VG in the most boring finale of The International ever. Kudos.

In other news. Reactions to Dota 2 broadcast on ESPN : *twitter.com/search?q=#ESPN2 #TI4&src=typd


----------



## snap (Jul 22, 2014)

final 3 matches NP, Veno , AA. gg VG without any barracks down :\ if you are already losing why don't atleast Yolo till the end


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2014)

VG practically threw.


----------



## hsr (Jul 22, 2014)

Humiliation has limits, but being a DK fan has none. Anticlimax end, ggwp Newbee.


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 22, 2014)

towers probably need buffs


----------



## hdknitro (Jul 22, 2014)

Finally had time to write this from office. Any news on techies release?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 22, 2014)

TI4 after party

[youtube]qVxBoz9YOoM[/youtube]


----------



## hdknitro (Jul 22, 2014)

Fang this is just stupid


----------



## Piyush (Jul 22, 2014)

hdknitro said:


> Fang this is just stupid



*i.gyazo.com/5ab6e55fd231e634e60fadbbdcfcba85.gif

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/3pTTyBG.png

- - - Updated - - -

[STRIKE]Rigged?[/STRIKE]



Spoiler



*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/ud6u2y4p2ylbpib1x8lp.png


Nevermind


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2014)

The way VG threw the last match, I suspected that it was possibly rigged. I don't think Valve is involved, perhaps some sort of understanding between Newbee and VG off stage.


----------



## hsr (Jul 22, 2014)

What the pudge?


> dmnit tehy tuk mai rarez


----------



## Mizanurification (Jul 22, 2014)

The first 2 messages are before Game 1.
*i62.tinypic.com/2cpz3gx.png
After Game 3.
*i62.tinypic.com/20follg.png

DEM CONSPIRACY THEORIES.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 22, 2014)

How much did you win Miz ???

- - - Updated - - -

N0Tail 

DotA2 - Jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion.


----------



## hsr (Jul 22, 2014)

I have never been so much hyped and disappointed for the same thing. D I G I T A L S P O R T S!
Newbee winning is not a problem for me, wouldn't have been so unless the others played better, or we could have possibly: game fixing. In that case, I'm just sad and next time I'll just eat some grilled chicken instead of cp boosters.


----------



## Mizanurification (Jul 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> How much did you win Miz ???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



*i60.tinypic.com/20pyno2.png

Im a potato tier bettor. So didnt win anything expensive.
Also got around 1.4 return for Newbee coming first.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 22, 2014)

hsr said:


> I have never been so much hyped and disappointed for the same thing. D I G I T A L S P O R T S!
> Newbee winning is not a problem for me, wouldn't have been so unless the others played better, or we could have possibly: game fixing. In that case, I'm just sad and next time I'll just eat some grilled chicken instead of cp boosters.



You should have told me before, I would trade cp points for grilled chicken.


----------



## hsr (Jul 22, 2014)

I should have told myself first :s

Hope the immortals go up in prize later though


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 23, 2014)

Play as Dota 2's newest hero, Techies, right now!!!!!!


*KEEP CALM and PLAY TECHIES*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 23, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Play as Dota 2's newest hero, Techies, right now!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *KEEP CALM and PLAY TECHIES*



Saw him on YT didn't liked much.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 23, 2014)

why are ppl *****ing over dota2 on ESPN? I don't understand....


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> why are ppl *****ing over dota2 on ESPN? I don't understand....



Mainly because of the target audiance . Age group 14-30 is most active on internet where as 30+ is TV audiance.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Mainly because of the target audiance . Age group 14-30 is most active on internet where as 30+ is TV audiance.



This.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 23, 2014)

In another universe :



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/yvPXZeQ.jpg


----------



## hsr (Jul 23, 2014)

That made me smile a bit, cringe a lot. I wish I had something to scream about.


> DMNIT THEY TURK YER RARZ


----------



## pfx^ (Jul 24, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> In another universe :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2014)

But to be honest, in this year's pro Dota 2 scene, I have always loved DK vs EG more than any of the other hot shots fighting each other.

- - - Updated - - -

Today's reddit dose

*i.imgur.com/V01T9Bn.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*imgur.com/EDD8o6j.jpg
*Guess who is that one guy ???*


----------



## hdknitro (Jul 24, 2014)

I am thinking of tweeting to valve that "You took our money, the international is done, china wins everyone lost, Now just give us our techies #justdoit"


----------



## hsr (Jul 24, 2014)

wait till Wednesday


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 24, 2014)

wow that chinese population on dota lol


----------



## Mizanurification (Jul 24, 2014)

Once someone paid me rares to report someone.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> wow that chinese population on dota lol



It was not the population count 
It was actually the earnings made by total pro players in China and other countries.
*PS: Estonia have only 1 pro player as of now and he has more earnings than many other pro players representing their country.*


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 25, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] That solitary Estonian pro dota 2 player is Navi Puppey


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2014)

[MENTION=147168]rock2702[/MENTION]
Correct


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 26, 2014)

Season 3:


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]TwXt4E0rFuA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 26, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Season 3:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



 they are back


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 26, 2014)

Had an Awesome Ranked MM game with TDF players
 [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION] [MENTION=147168]rock2702[/MENTION] @TheVenerable
did rampage with the help of team at enemy team fountain like [A]BristleBack tanking ancient with help of Wisp and letting Ursa to Rape the whole team
WD 16 min agha,Rubick stealing everyone ultimate , Jakiro stun and macropyre , BB tank were at top notch in this game
3-4 man chrono ,wd ulti inside chrono , baiting someone in roshan pit and letting enemy to get the bait wow enjoyed a good game after a long time
*i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah248/gamerganesh/void5_zpsed929405.jpg


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 26, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Had an Awesome Ranked MM game with TDF players
> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION]   [MENTION=147168]rock2702[/MENTION] @TheVenerable
> did rampage with the help of team at enemy team fountain like [A]BristleBack tanking ancient with help of Wisp and letting Ursa to Rape the whole team
> WD 16 min agha,Rubick stealing everyone ultimate , Jakiro stun and macropyre , BB tank were at top notch in this game
> ...



Indeed a hell of a match me n @TheVenerable as BB we were getting so many d9 by sniper n SS in offlane 
our team didnt had good early game but in mid game we started to shine 
every thing was just prefect in this game The Pro Rubick Play by   [MENTION=147168]rock2702[/MENTION]
and   [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]'s Ice Path were bang on 
and the last fight RAMPAGE was cherry on top 
i love when sniper cried 




The Only thing i felt missing was Voice of The  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] ingame


----------



## snap (Jul 26, 2014)

Truly a great game  that BB was me btw


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 27, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Had an Awesome Ranked MM game with TDF players
 [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION] [MENTION=147168]rock2702[/MENTION] @TheVenerable
> did rampage with the help of team at enemy team fountain like [A]BristleBack tanking ancient with help of Wisp and letting Ursa to Rape the whole team
> WD 16 min agha,Rubick stealing everyone ultimate , Jakiro stun and macropyre , BB tank were at top notch in this game
> 3-4 man chrono ,wd ulti inside chrono , baiting someone in roshan pit and letting enemy to get the bait wow enjoyed a good game after a long time
> *i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah248/gamerganesh/void5_zpsed929405.jpg


I hardly contributed to that win, maybe 1%  Void and WD won us that game  

3-4 man chrono with WD ulti wiping out their team on numerous occasions.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 27, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> I hardly contributed to that win, maybe 1%  Void and WD won us that game
> 
> 3-4 man chrono with WD ulti wiping out their team on numerous occasions.



ur assist is 27 n total team kill is 54 
so its not 1% its 50% ( If my Maths is not wrong )


----------



## theserpent (Jul 27, 2014)

*dotabuff.com/matches/796775208

My best match with tiny


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> I hardly contributed to that win, maybe 1%  Void and WD won us that game
> 
> 3-4 man chrono with WD ulti wiping out their team on numerous occasions.



LOL what about my contribution then. 
12 death and lvl just 15. Still enjoyed the game very much. I dunno why but everyone on other team hates me so much, I am like the cake they can eat without any hassles. You see Jakiro, ignore everyone and kill him. Darn it.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 27, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> i love when sniper cried


I love it when i make someone ragequit or cry for targetting them the whole game 
did that with clinkz before and done now by void


gameranand said:


> LOL what about my contribution then.
> 12 death and lvl just 15. Still enjoyed the game very much. I dunno why but everyone on other team hates me so much, I am like the cake they can eat without any hassles. You see Jakiro, ignore everyone and kill him. Darn it.



you helped me in the lane alot and you are learning so fast
try to stack and pull next time in game, it will help the carries to get gold in limited time

guys i need some tips to play tinker like shift queue and so so


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> you helped me in the lane alot and you are learning so fast
> try to stack and pull next time in game, it will help the carries to get gold in limited time



Will do commander.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL what about my contribution then.
> 12 death and lvl just 15. Still enjoyed the game very much. I dunno why but everyone on other team hates me so much, I am like the cake they can eat without any hassles. You see Jakiro, ignore everyone and kill him. Darn it.



if we go back to basic 
u were playing support 
so ur role was to support the team when needed many times u were on front line thus sniper's range was enough to kill u with his farm 

try to stay back let the Tank/Initiator begin the fight then join in after fight is begin 
support wid meka shd always stay back
becoz u had meka we need u to stay alive so that u can heal us when needed

yes u can also be initiator if no one else is doing it form ur team ( which i did in my last match As CM the game which   [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION] has posted as his Best tiny match above.yes i was always dead at end of the fight but hey full enemy team wipe wid cost of CM support and rest all 4 ppl from ur team alive is not a bad deal IMO )


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2014)

Hmm...yeah. Actually was playing with Ogre for some matches so was used to his real large health pool. Need to play Jak more and practice on how to stay back.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Hmm...yeah. Actually was playing with Ogre for some matches so was used to his real large health pool. Need to play Jak more and practice on how to stay back.


you play jakiro really well


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2014)

sygeek said:


> you play jakiro really well



Thanks a lot. That means a lot to me.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 27, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Had an Awesome Ranked MM game with TDF players
> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION] [MENTION=147168]rock2702[/MENTION] @TheVenerable
> did rampage with the help of team at enemy team fountain like [A]BristleBack tanking ancient with help of Wisp and letting Ursa to Rape the whole team
> WD 16 min agha,Rubick stealing everyone ultimate , Jakiro stun and macropyre , BB tank were at top notch in this game
> ...



why don't you guys play like this when I play with you? take 
this game for example, my best ls game but we lost in the end which makes me sad


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> why don't you guys play like this when I play with you? take
> this game for example, my best ls game but we lost in the end which makes me sad



To be honest, you jumped too far ahead of towers when we were fighting Tier 3. That was not needed. Also, I somewhat suck at melee supports.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 27, 2014)

Piyush said:


> To be honest, you jumped too far ahead of towers when we were fighting Tier 3. That was not needed. Also, I somewhat suck at melee supports.



i did that because we were losing in team fights to ck and I wanted to kill off some of their supports really fast...


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 27, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> why don't you guys play like this when I play with you? take
> this game for example, my best ls game but we lost in the end which makes me sad



1) only one carry-Naix vs Choas knight,sniper and razor
2) 60+ min game = carry so much stronger than supports


----------



## snap (Jul 27, 2014)

*dotabuff.com/matches/800671507 Just had this match  I was Razor vs Shadow fiend mid he was denying like crazy and last hitting : ( bad start early on but i carried the team, i prefer to be semi carry


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/uoY7QkM.jpg


----------



## snap (Jul 28, 2014)

Had great matches with TDF members yesterday night


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 28, 2014)

I also want to have great matches with TDF members


----------



## snap (Jul 29, 2014)

this channel so good.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2014)

The new Scorching Talon hook of Pudge has 90% successful hook rate. I tested it yesterday night.
*hydra-media.cursecdn.com/dota2.gamepedia.com/6/69/Scorching_Talon_ambient.gif


----------



## hsr (Jul 31, 2014)

But your 10% happens right when a team fight breaks


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah...
thats what happened


----------



## hsr (Jul 31, 2014)

huehuehue
*img28.imageshack.us/img28/8058/pwmr.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> The new Scorching Talon hook of Pudge has 90% successful hook rate. I tested it yesterday night.



Yeah.. that percentage includes team mate hook and creep hook. And what hsr said.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok its decided. Come tonight I will show you dondo pudge


----------



## hsr (Jul 31, 2014)

I've always wanted to try IO puj combo. We'll try it out tonight


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 31, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] want to try puj omni combo? repel + rot works really nice...
i will play omni


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2014)

hsr said:


> I've always wanted to try IO puj combo. We'll try it out tonight


No, you will un tether me while Im being ganked, I know 


ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] want to try puj omni combo? repel + rot works really nice...
> i will play omni


you repel me and I rot away the whole map? that one?


----------



## hsr (Jul 31, 2014)

xD

I promise, no mountain climbing this time


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 31, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] yes...rot+repel with degen aura = fun


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] yes...rot+repel with degen aura = fun



Oh man.. I forgot degen aura.... this combo is such a slow but satisfying death 

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> xD
> 
> I promise, no mountain climbing this time


Ok lets try

- - - Updated - - -

Thank god Zess wasnt there yesterday. I missed 90% of hooks yesterday and that too against sniper. That annoying lilliput evaded all of my hooks in first 20 mins in game.
2nd game was still a lot better.


----------



## hsr (Aug 1, 2014)

Since 90% of the players are off to their own things, I'm really sad to say that Redrage will remain as champion and qDota Season 2 is disbanded as of this post reaching Digit Forum servers.
ggwp you killed D I G I T A L [SUB]S [SUB]P [SUB]O [SUB]R [SUB]T [SUB]S[/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB]


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2014)

Sad... You guys lost the chance to win 10$ for winner and 5$ for runner up.
ggwp you killed D I G I T A L S P O R T S

- - - Updated - - -

edit: dammit, how to write in that flow [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]?


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Sad... You guys lost the chance to win 10$ for winner and 5$ for runner up.
> ggwp you killed D I G I T A L S P O R T S
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



D I G I T A L [SUB]S [SUB]P [SUB]O [SUB]R [SUB]T [SUB]S[/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB]

Do u even creepy pasta bro?

[SUP]S [SUP]P [SUP]O [SUP]R [SUP]T [SUP]S[/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]
[SUB]S [SUB]P [SUB]O [SUB]R [SUB]T [SUB]S[/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB]
[SUP]S [SUP]P [SUP]O [SUP]R [SUP]T [SUP]S[/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]
[SUB]S [SUB]P [SUB]O [SUB]R [SUB]T [SUB]S[/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB]
[SUP]S [SUP]P [SUP]O [SUP]R [SUP]T [SUP]S[/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]
[SUB]S [SUB]P [SUB]O [SUB]R [SUB]T [SUB]S[/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB]
[SUP]S [SUP]P [SUP]O [SUP]R [SUP]T [SUP]S[/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]
[SUB]S [SUB]P [SUB]O [SUB]R [SUB]T [SUB]S[/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB]
[SUP]S [SUP]P [SUP]O [SUP]R [SUP]T [SUP]S[/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]
[SUB]S [SUB]P [SUB]O [SUB]R [SUB]T [SUB]S[/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB]


----------



## hsr (Aug 1, 2014)

Steps are simple, use this JavaScript code I made:
(paste in your url box and press enter)

```
JavaScript:(function(x){return '[SIZE='+(x.split('').length<4?4:x.split('').length-1)+']'+x.split('').map(function(v){return '[SUP]';}).join('') + x.split('').map(function(v){return v;}).join('[/SUP]') + '[/SUP][/SIZE]';})(prompt())
```


```
JavaScript:(function(x){return '[SIZE='+(x.split('').length<4?4:x.split('').length-1)+']'+x.split('').map(function(v){return '[SUB]';}).join('') + x.split('').map(function(v){return v;}).join('[/SUB]') + '[/SUB][/SIZE]';})(prompt())
```

I no copypasta bro, writing code is cooler


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 1, 2014)

hsr said:


> Steps are simple, use this JavaScript code I made:
> (paste in your url box and press enter)
> 
> ```
> ...


ok what is that map used for.......


----------



## hsr (Aug 1, 2014)

Array.prototype.map is a function that's common to all JavaScript _Arrays_. Its argument takes a function name or an implicit function. Those functions will then be supplied with two parameters, first one being the i-th element of the array and second the position/index. it gathers the return values for all elements and puts them into an array.

function doubler(value, position){
  return value*2;
}
var newArray = [1,2,3,4].map(doubler);
alert(newArray);


it will give you [2,4,6,8]


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 1, 2014)

hsr said:


> Array.prototype.map is a function that's common to all JavaScript _Arrays_. Its argument takes a function name or an implicit function. Those functions will then be supplied with two parameters, first one being the i-th element of the array and second the position/index. it gathers the return values for all elements and puts them into an array.
> 
> function doubler(value, position){
> return value*2;
> ...



dimag ke upar se nikal gaya.........


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 2, 2014)

ROFL


----------



## Desmond (Aug 2, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> ROFL



WTF lol.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2014)

amazing


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 3, 2014)

no one posted lobby game results 
Fang pls post 1st match


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2014)

NO!! 



Spoiler



Ganesh owned me with pudge , I was Sniper


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 3, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> ROFL



Probably the same guy...

*i.imgur.com/g6vD912.jpg


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 4, 2014)

guys how did you like my URSA stomp?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys how did you like my URSA stomp?



Its still hurting here.


----------



## snap (Aug 4, 2014)

Need bone fletcher to equal the stomping field


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 4, 2014)

snap said:


> Need bone fletcher to equal the stomping field



what happened there?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 4, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> what happened there?



Zess raped everyone.


----------



## hsr (Aug 4, 2014)

Yesterday, since a long time ago (6.67b), I won as a radiant darkterror. The funniest part of the match was that my teammates were all from my state itself (I was in solo queue), and we came to know about it halfway through the game.
FV has tempted me to return playing hard carries dota 1 style. If anyone is willing for feedfest, party with me tonight xD

- - - Updated - - -

Added a poll to the thread, would be nice if people press buttons on it.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2014)

hsr said:


> Yesterday, since a long time ago (6.67b), I won as a radiant darkterror. The funniest part of the match was that my teammates were all from my state itself (I was in solo queue), and we came to know about it halfway through the game.
> FV has tempted me to return playing hard carries dota 1 style. If anyone is willing for feedfest, party with me tonight xD



Didnt get you. Plz explain.


----------



## hsr (Aug 4, 2014)

Basically a rant on how awesome I was with Faceless Void yesterday. Added such wows of much old regional users discovering each other and that I'll be feeding more from now on.
(can't go any more clear)


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 4, 2014)

Check box please, instead of radio button. One single role is not enough for me.

BTW. What is Juksta? I assumed it is related to juking and voted it.


----------



## hsr (Aug 4, 2014)

That's right. You probably are one, I've seen you juke with Invoker many times


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mirana and Wind hawt cosplay


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 4, 2014)

TDF has a lobby for Dota 2 ??? I want to join


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2014)

alienempire said:


> TDF has a lobby for Dota 2 ??? I want to join



add us on steam


----------



## Anorion (Aug 4, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/6UMYDlA.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2014)

Imgur not working today? Coz I cant see that above pic


----------



## snap (Aug 4, 2014)

why you watched that game [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## Piyush (Aug 5, 2014)

Btw [youtube]qk2e5Uoqp3k[/youtube]

Its been 2 days and nobody shared this?

- - - Updated - - -

*1 hr 20 min match and we lost even after having more carries*

80+mins match

Btw rubik= trickhunter, Razor=   [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION], Void=   [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] (You guys, go to dota settings and click on SHARE MY GAME HISTORY or something like that in order for dotabuff to recognize you)


----------



## hsr (Aug 5, 2014)

I became paper from mid game. wkwkwk game

Today's hero: Lyralei with deso - agha build
*media.steampowered.com/steamcommunity/public/images/avatars/53/532cf90822e849977154660409348b5b2f5ce78b_full.jpg


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 5, 2014)

someone link me to a guide for binding keys to inventory slots please, i want learn how to stomp with tinker


----------



## hsr (Aug 5, 2014)

That's in options, under controls > inventory


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 5, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] i know how to set them, but I want to know which config will be easy to use with tinker as 1,2,3,4,5,6 is pretty difficult to use and with tinker you have to use all the inventory items...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 5, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] i know how to set them, but I want to know which config will be easy to use with tinker as 1,2,3,4,5,6 is pretty difficult to use and with tinker you have to use all the inventory items...



I once played a 6 slotted active items Naix. Since then I changed my controls to
Skill: 1 2 3 R(ulti) 4(extra skill)
Items: QWEACV (you can change CV to ZX if needed)
S- Stop
D- Deny
.....And Im still getting used to it since some heroes are still accustomed for me with old controls.


----------



## hsr (Aug 5, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] i know how to set them, but I want to know which config will be easy to use with tinker as 1,2,3,4,5,6 is pretty difficult to use and with tinker you have to use all the inventory items...



Well, my key setup is QWER(skill) Tab+Space+CapsLock+2+3+V(inventory) if that helps...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 5, 2014)

hsr said:


> Well, my key setup is QWER(skill) Tab+Space+CapsLock+2+3+V(inventory) if that helps...



And which of those key is loose which makes you pop your BKB while fighting neutral creeps????


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 5, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] Tab+Space+CapsLock+2+3+V <-- what is this? say if you want to activate an item present in the 5th slot, what keys would you use?


----------



## hsr (Aug 5, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] Tab+Space+CapsLock+2+3+V <-- what is this? say if you want to activate an item present in the 5th slot, what keys would you use?



inv 1 to 6 that is, I made it so as to reflect a rough 720 degree rotation of finger press. 5th skill would be 3, 4th is 2 etc..

I line up the combos in order as well so there's a flow to executing it. I'm not sure about the tinker gameplay but this works flawless for casters, especially Disruptor. Witch Doctor and fatmen with armlets or MoM are others I can guarantee for it to work out. Tinker usually combines his ulti with inventory more than others, so pick a key that's equidistant from all others and make it the ulti, rest as per your comfort. You have to keep in mind that when you change a style, it is very hard for us to get used to it and you WILL make mistakes. Muscle memory cannot be overthrown by muscles and ballstrength 



Piyush said:


> And which of those key is loose which makes you pop your BKB while fighting neutral creeps????



Tab, my mask was on Caps xD


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 5, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] i know how to set them, but I want to know which config will be easy to use with tinker as 1,2,3,4,5,6 is pretty difficult to use and with tinker you have to use all the inventory items...



As you are habituate with 123456 Inventory item, dont change it entirely. Since 5 and 6 are difficult to reach, Change 6th slot to spacebar(put blink there just like jump in FPS), and 4/5th Slot to Z/X/C/~ anything


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 5, 2014)

These are my controls.
Skills: Q,W,E,R
Inventory: Caps(For TP),Space(Healing Items), 3(Mostly used slot for items like blink), 4(2nd most used slot for ,BKB, Dagon etc), C(Leftovers), V(Boots).


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2014)

Ramu56 said:


> These are my controls.
> Skills: Q,W,E,R
> Inventory: Caps(For TP),Space(Healing Items), 3(Mostly used slot for items like blink), 4(2nd most used slot for ,BKB, Dagon etc), C(Leftovers), V(Boots).



So... complicated. Are you using these since the beginning?

- - - Updated - - -

On the side note, Im getting this T-shirt


----------



## hdknitro (Aug 6, 2014)

This is specifically for Fang



Spoiler



Tumse Na Ho Payega | Bewakoof.com


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> So... complicated. Are you using these since the beginning?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> On the side note, Im getting this T-shirt


Yes i am using them from hte beginning, they are not complicated at all.Mostly used keys are very easy to reach like Blink and bkb.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 6, 2014)

[MENTION=1076]ramu[/MENTION] try playing tinker, you will need to use all 6 inventory slots rapidly....


----------



## hsr (Aug 6, 2014)

[MENTION=139731]Ramu56[/MENTION] Yours and mine seems to be of similar pattern. Mostly my index finger always rests on the ulti (R), thumb on inventory 2 (armlet/staff/dagger - Space), little finger on inventory 3 (bkb/euls/staff/dagger -Tab)
In WC3 Dota itself, I had started using warkeys for a similar setup with Tab/qwer/3/d/x/alt/space for all and qwer/Tab/Space/123456 for invoker, also with combo keys alt+ 1 to 9.

During my _research_, I have seen marco scripts for tinker, invoker, witch doctor, sandking, ursa and skywrath. The only _script_ that's faster than keypress and one that actually works is of tinker's. Press a key, click a place, click another place, click another place >> tp back to base > rearm > wait 3 secs while inv slot 1 gets invoked 3 times (bottle), > tp to nearest of first click > fires/uses inv slot 2 (dagger) to nearest of next click > march. Was a script for some shitty macro player. I don't know if stuff like those exists for Dota 2 and iirc Source engine has key binds which can be bound to other actions/set of actions? Quick search returns Invoker scripts for insta ghost walking...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=1076]ramu[/MENTION] try playing tinker, you will need to use all 6 inventory slots rapidly....



He plays Tinker. But he usually doesnt go for Dagon + Eblade.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 7, 2014)

DOTANERF


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2014)

*scontent-a-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10401538_717063611682412_1771878185048916884_n.jpg


----------



## snap (Aug 7, 2014)

So, The Workshop tools isn't just a modding platform. It's Source 2. And it's running Dota 2. : DotA2


----------



## hsr (Aug 7, 2014)

```
[B]Hard Carry          Semi Carry  Support     Offlaner    Jungler Ganker      Juksta[/B]
[HR][/HR]theserpent          Sarang\m/   gameranand  hsr                 Piyush
ganeshnokiae63      hdknitro    alienempire                     ghouse12311 arijitsinha
Mizanurification    Ramu56      Bhargav                         gta0gagan
                    snap        nims11                          sygeek
                    
                    
[I][RIGHT]Bhargav Simha,  ThinkNoDigit[/RIGHT][/I]
```


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 7, 2014)

hsr said:


> ```
> [B]Hard Carry          Semi Carry  Support     Offlaner    Jungler Ganker      Juksta[/B]
> [HR][/HR]ganeshnokiae63      hdknitro    alienempire                     ghouse12311 arijitsinha
> Mizanurification    Ramu56      Bhargav                         gta0gagan
> ...



haha.. 6 (highest in this poll) supports.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 7, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> haha.. 6 (highest in this poll) supports.



coz the poll is missing the best option "Feeder"


----------



## Mizanurification (Aug 7, 2014)

I could actually play all roles/heroes. 
Except maybe ember and earth spirit. Havent really tried them alot but earth spirit takes ALOT of skills to play well.

Yes, i even play chen.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2014)

^^Meepaaa?


----------



## Mizanurification (Aug 8, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^Meepaaa?



Keepuuuu..
Yeah forgot about him, cant play him. So the spirit brothers and keepu. 
But meepo gets countered so easily in pubs, i wont pick him anyways.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2014)

hsr said:


> ```
> [B]Hard Carry          Semi Carry  Support     Offlaner    Jungler Ganker      Juksta[/B]
> [HR][/HR]theserpent          Sarang\m/   gameranand  hsr                 Piyush
> ganeshnokiae63      hdknitro    alienempire                     ghouse12311 arijitsinha
> ...



[strike]Where the f*** am I?[/strike]


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 8, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> [strike]Where the f*** am I?[/strike]



fegit? yes u r. 

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> ^^Meepaaa?



Meepo playing is easy, untill there is a lich in the enemy team. Will play some meepo today.


----------



## hsr (Aug 8, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> fegit? Yes u r.
> 
> - - - updated - - -
> 
> ...



oh god why


----------



## snap (Aug 8, 2014)

Match 823881867 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats I am the Razor


----------



## Piyush (Aug 8, 2014)

18-0-13


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2014)

Origin 2 teaser

[youtube]qP-IX0EmIYY[/youtube]


----------



## hsr (Aug 11, 2014)

Logged in to dotabuff, you guys should see me there now with all the numbers and stuff.

 [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] I found these (and I'm better at farming than you it seems xD)

*i.imgur.com/lhwxcPs.png
2 years ago :O

tu:
*i.imgur.com/rkKyONi.png
moi:
*i.imgur.com/EbLgeHj.png


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]
That losing streak 2yrs ago with NS?!??! I have no idea what it means since I will be completing 2 yrs of Dota 2 this september.
As far as gpm goes, I mostly play ganker or support rather than carries 
Proof

- - - Updated - - -

PS: Who wanna see Drow's wardrobe malfunction pic??? 


Spoiler



go reddit


----------



## hsr (Aug 11, 2014)

and mind you it was on SD xD

I've never used dotabuff for these things lol
Although the records thingy is showing ~700 games played, I've played like 1020 games maybe? Is this data collected from some static time or is it slowly accumulating all the data as we log in? OR is it mining data from times only where my profile was public?


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 11, 2014)

lol newb.. beat me...

*i.imgur.com/iVJL0dZ.png


----------



## hsr (Aug 12, 2014)

Two insane matches with [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] today (we both were on "_leave_")
Match 830736366 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
Match 830674539 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/89rvwVU.png


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 12, 2014)

Lets follow these pickups..

If you are a 5-man stack and looking for relatively ez mmr, here are pre-crafted pocket strats for you : DotA2


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Lets follow these pickups..
> 
> If you are a 5-man stack and looking for relatively ez mmr, here are pre-crafted pocket strats for you : DotA2



We need to practice that on bots before we can try that on humans.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 12, 2014)

I belong to the feeder


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2014)

SingSing leaving C9.

*www.facebook.com/cloud9gg/photos/a...5998575892899/323806894445399/?type=1&theater


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2014)

Joining EG ? (thats my speculation) since EG kicked Mason. Though I want Fear to play 1 more year at least.

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]
Why did you change your name to TrickhunteR? For a sec I thought it was the real trickhunter, then I checked the records section. In that [per minute] section, 6 out of 9 records were of Drow's.


----------



## hsr (Aug 13, 2014)

huehuehue _TrickHunteЯ [1080p - h264] [Doc]_ as opposed to _TrickHunteЯ™_


Just to piss him off ofc, we finally won a game together last match. He was a random sven xD


----------



## snap (Aug 13, 2014)

matches with trickhunter and hsr always hilarious


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2014)

The [A]RT of R[A]T.


----------



## debarshi (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay.. I guess I am lucky beyond measure tonight... but here's what I got

*i.imgur.com/u2jjwBE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iU7UxlR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IMVjBF7.jpg

Forgot to take an ss of the Genuine Frull in all the excitement :3


----------



## snap (Aug 15, 2014)

Ohh Ryuuji = debarshi


----------



## debarshi (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, don't tell me you didn't know that O.O

- - - Updated - - -

Wow... I just noticed its been 3 years since I joined *-*


----------



## snap (Aug 15, 2014)

Me new to dota


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 15, 2014)

[MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION] from what are those treasures?


----------



## debarshi (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, two treasures..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 15, 2014)

snap said:


> Ohh Ryuuji = debarshi



wow even i didn't know about this............


----------



## debarshi (Aug 15, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> wow even i didn't know about this............



*clears my throat* A shoutout to the daddy admin. Change my name to *Ryuuji *here as well please


----------



## theserpent (Aug 15, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Okay.. I guess I am lucky beyond measure tonight... but here's what I got
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to take an ss of the Genuine Frull in all the excitement :3


How did you get these


----------



## debarshi (Aug 15, 2014)

theserpent said:


> How did you get these



Opened treasures


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2014)

Its fckin Hilarious

Inside The Minds - 500 MMR Bracket


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Its fckin Hilarious
> 
> Inside The Minds - 500 MMR Bracket



 nice one

best comment: "Its like watching Discovery Channel or NatGeo documentaries about lost civilizations or pseudo intelligent animals..."


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> nice one
> 
> best comment: "Its like watching Discovery Channel or NatGeo documentaries about lost civilizations or pseudo intelligent animals..."



Man every line and comment in that link is awesome.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 17, 2014)

gusy what's your mmr , please share...........


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> gusy what's your mmr , please share...........



Its under calculation.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> gusy what's your mmr , please share...........



only 7k


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 17, 2014)

sygeek said:


> only 7k



7k is the top....................nice.........


----------



## hsr (Aug 17, 2014)

huehuehue


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> gusy what's your mmr , please share...........



currently I have the highest MMR among TDF members which is 3.6k, I reached upto 3889 but fell down to 3664 ....trying very hard to reach 4k...


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> gusy what's your mmr , please share...........



3.2k~ both party and solo


----------



## Mizanurification (Aug 17, 2014)

24 hour ban just for declining/not accepting 2-3 matches.
lel. volvo goz full retard.


----------



## hsr (Aug 18, 2014)

faceless void is a hammerhead shark in disguise :O


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 18, 2014)

hsr said:


> faceless void is a hammerhead shark in disguise :O


How much did you smoke?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2014)

hsr said:


> faceless void is a hammerhead shark in disguise :O



we are getting a new void model anyways.


----------



## hsr (Aug 18, 2014)

huehuehue I'm at work lol @ allu

I need that slardar remodeled more than voidboi. Poor guy has been like a dead fish all the time...

(I like the current model, he wears a lungi ffs)


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 18, 2014)

thanks to anand's post, iamma create a new account and iamma pawn some newbies


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 19, 2014)

Navi kicked Kuro...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 19, 2014)

*twitter.com/TheHumanBot/status/501619249769480193


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Navi kicked Kuro...


Any guess of who will be 5th?


TheHumanBot said:


> *twitter.com/TheHumanBot/status/501619249769480193


One cant simply f**k with Valve and get away without getting a**r@ped


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Navi kicked Kuro...



But why?

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, what's Juksta in the above poll?


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Navi kicked Kuro...


Doesn't look like a kick. He performed most consistently in the team (exept maybe XBOCT who always underperformed )


----------



## hsr (Aug 19, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/LUHngIp.jpg

ggwp [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2014)

After survivng for more than 3 hrs, having capacity of 5+4+4+25 =38, I finally died coz of these :

*
fractured leg
bleeding
sickness (I accidentally sprayed disinfectant into my mouth  )
hunger*


----------



## snap (Aug 20, 2014)

Just had the most retarded LPQ match


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 20, 2014)

snap said:


> Just had the most retarded LPQ match



lol how did you guys lose? i left because my net started giving problems


----------



## snap (Aug 20, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> lol how did you guys lose? i left because my net started giving problems



everyone left except the enemy team's 3 players, tinker was with me for awhile then he too went offline. The could not even take a tier 3 tower almost 60 min in i got bored and left


----------



## Desmond (Aug 20, 2014)

Puppey leaves Na'vi too.

Natus Vincere parts with Puppey - Natus Vincere Website


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 21, 2014)

SingSing ice water bucket challenge


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 21, 2014)

Had a 67 min Rapiers game to day 
Match 847873411 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

Their team was onwing us in the start. they were 5 man death balling from 10 min in. then eventually our cores got farm and we came back ~30 min in. then ember got ballsy and  got a rapier making him six slotted and not even room for a aegis. we won the teamfight then my team decided not end but to fountain farm after 3-4 kills ember was dead and tiny had the rapier.
then i got the rapier from him(he did not have a BKB at that point so he was food for me) because everybody on my team was dead. then after multiple rapier exchanges and more rapier purchases we finally managed to win


----------



## Sarath (Aug 21, 2014)

hsr said:


> Since 90% of the players are off to their own things, *I'm really sad to say that Redrage will remain as champion* and qDota Season 2 is disbanded as of this post reaching Digit Forum servers.
> ggwp you killed D I G I T A L [SUB]S [SUB]P [SUB]O [SUB]R [SUB]T [SUB]S[/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB]


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 21, 2014)

Man ,I miss the game  so much,but was  conciently staying away ,I'm just curious does anyone here run dota on Linux , just out of madness ,im gonna try to run it on a system with spec as follows , Pentium dual core ,1gb ram, 4670HD, there are so much,handicaps here but the challenge is interesting ,
Installed  Manjaro openbox, sorting out the libs to start steam now, 
So anyone with a combo of Arch + dota 2+ open source amd drivers here ? Or any Linux for that matter ,would love to know their experience


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Man ,I miss the game  so much,but was  conciently staying away ,I'm just curious does anyone here run dota on Linux , just out of madness ,im gonna try to run it on a system with spec as follows , Pentium dual core ,1gb ram, 4670HD, there are so much,handicaps here but the challenge is interesting ,
> Installed  Manjaro openbox, sorting out the libs to start steam now,
> So anyone with a combo of Arch + dota 2+ open source amd drivers here ? Or any Linux for that matter ,would love to know their experience



Performance on Linux is bad at the moment, unless you have killer specs. I tried on Linux Mint with the foll config : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3 GHz, 4 GB DDR3 RAM and ATi Radeon HD4850, still framerates about 20-30 FPS.

- - - Updated - - -

I hope the performance would improve once the game gets ported to Source 2.


----------



## Mizanurification (Aug 22, 2014)

Why didn't u guys let me and KFC troll that kid?  When I heard his voice, I was like man this will be fun. But u guys were like jumping around with the bottle thingy. 

And guys when playing lobby, have fun. Don't be retarded like that kid. You don't get **** to play lobby, it's only for fun and maybe try new heroes. Not to prove ur e-peen size or be a proz. Just calm down and have fun.


----------



## snap (Aug 22, 2014)

That was epic, but where the fk did the bottle go xD


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2014)

YouPorn team's t-shirt teaser:

*i.imgur.com/Ct1B0f7.jpg


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 22, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> And guys when playing lobby, have fun. Don't be retarded like that kid. You don't get **** to play lobby, it's only for fun and maybe try new heroes. Not to prove ur e-peen size or be a proz. Just calm down and have fun.



THIS. so much this


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 22, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Performance on Linux is bad at the moment, unless you have killer specs. I tried on Linux Mint with the foll config : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3 GHz, 4 GB DDR3 RAM and ATi Radeon HD4850, still framerates about 20-30 FPS.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I hope the performance would improve once the game gets ported to Source 2.



We'll you don't need high end I think ,5xxx  cards and above still hasofficiall driver support ,and others have quoted playable framerates with them,whilist with Nvidia cards  even older have official supports ,hence better gameplay
What kernel and driver you used ,there has been remarkable improvement in performance in open source ,which was one of the reason which prompted me to do thisb


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 22, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Man ,I miss the game  so much,but was  conciently staying away ,I'm just curious does anyone here run dota on Linux , just out of madness ,im gonna try to run it on a system with spec as follows , Pentium dual core ,1gb ram, 4670HD, there are so much,handicaps here but the challenge is interesting ,
> Installed  Manjaro openbox, sorting out the libs to start steam now,
> So anyone with a combo of Arch + dota 2+ open source amd drivers here ? Or any Linux for that matter ,would love to know their experience



@nimz run dota on linux. dunno about the distro.

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> That was epic, but where the fk did the bottle go xD



I think enemy(Most probably Razor ) took the bottle. Last time I saw it was near T3 tower. But sad he left, even after I bought him a bottle.


----------



## hsr (Aug 22, 2014)

I crashed and burned with an Optimus enabled laptop on all distros, including the so called built for steam Ubuntu and SteamOS itself.
I crashed, burned and destroyed my xserver trying to do that on an AMD based laptop with switchable graphics running Ubuntu and SteamOS.

I burned an old gt520 literally, by using thrid party drivers (manual install) on a Mint system. I've done every single possible way of making Dota 2 run on systems with linux OSes. So far, only SteamOS runs it with close to 22fps on my laptop (I have no clue whether it uses the nvidia gpu or my intel igpu). Debian fails, Mint fails, Ubuntu installs steam without any efforts but the game is ultra laggy, Arch fails, hell I even tried running it on Suse and Elementary, it fails.

$.end(+rant);


----------



## snap (Aug 22, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> Why didn't u guys let me and KFC troll that kid?  When I heard his voice, I was like man this will be fun. But u guys were like jumping around with the bottle thingy.
> 
> And guys when playing lobby, have fun. Don't be retarded like that kid. You don't get **** to play lobby, it's only for fun and maybe try new heroes. Not to prove ur e-peen size or be a proz. Just calm down and have fun.





Spoiler



U wot m8 *i.imgur.com/3JZr0AB.png


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2014)

This is last match and the only one which I actually played.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3864/14811243960_b493bd0fa2_b.jpg


----------



## snap (Aug 22, 2014)

Baller king and his supports were great  riki annoying too xD


----------



## hsr (Aug 22, 2014)

Dire really needed an AM/Silencer *just saiyyaaan* kappa


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 22, 2014)

hsr said:


> I crashed and burned with an Optimus enabled laptop on all distros, including the so called built for steam Ubuntu and SteamOS itself.
> I crashed, burned and destroyed my xserver trying to do that on an AMD based laptop with switchable graphics running Ubuntu and SteamOS.
> 
> I burned an old gt520 literally, by using thrid party drivers (manual install) on a Mint system. I've done every single possible way of making Dota 2 run on systems with linux OSes. So far, only SteamOS runs it with close to 22fps on my laptop (I have no clue whether it uses the nvidia gpu or my intel igpu). Debian fails, Mint fails, Ubuntu installs steam without any efforts but the game is ultra laggy, Arch fails, hell I even tried running it on Suse and Elementary, it fails.
> ...


What's your spec? Perhaps it can be improved ,nvidia cards generally have good performance with dota and with proprietary drivers


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah a Silencer pick would've made great choice IMO.

BTW I'll try to join a lobby match soon..they're way too much fun


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 22, 2014)

hsr said:


> Dire really needed an AM/Silencer *just saiyyaaan* kappa



Dire had Quas Wex invoker and the mana burn was punishing WK , but if you look at the players playing, you can guess the chats in Dire team and the playing.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2014)

And add to that...Kunkka was DC all the time.


----------



## hsr (Aug 22, 2014)

I can only guess xD
 [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION], laptop has a GT 740m and i3-3227U while the PC I used had a GT 630 810MHz and FX-6300, both with 4gb of ram on system resolution 1366x768. I know you're just helping out but trust me when I say this: "ALL METHODS". That includes building the drivers from source (bumble bee whatnot), custom and official drivers installed via package and manual with and without Optimus enabled. The _best_ fps count I got was on SteamOS (a debian spinoff?) but the loading time was _forever_. I *think* Ubuntu should play along well now because at this point I wasn't sure what I had done and not.
This probably is a bummer, but AMD lacks the punch in linux gaming/graphics and Nvidia is consistently coherent so... Of all the things, you want it on Arch 
(btw, all you need to do is copy over the files from windows version onto the linux from the steamapps/common folder and let the client verify/update it there's no need to re download stuff)


----------



## Mizanurification (Aug 22, 2014)

You guys having any problem with ingame taunt? Im not able to use em.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 22, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] are you sure, just copy ...oh damn !!! That would have meant I needed only some 2 more GB,almosr downloaded 1gb @60kbps
And well yeah ,I have been trawling through subreddits ,forums etc thought I might be helpful,I'm using manjaro Linux ,openbox ,setting it up is a breeze and its pretty stable to ,updates don't easily break 
Regarding AMD and nvidia well yeah ,Nvidia has proprietary support for even very old cards but AmD supports open source more ,now you must be familiar with all these ,so I'm leaving it at that


----------



## Piyush (Aug 22, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> You guys having any problem with ingame taunt? Im not able to use em.



any specific hero ?


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 22, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] I'm gonna need a Lil help there I copied everything from steamapps of windows to Linux , which had the common folder and downloading folder (I have only Dota installed, and the windows one showed I needed around 2gb update ),but Linux version keeps starting from the beginning !!, so what am I supposed to do now ? Comple the update using windows and then use steam backup and restore ,or is there any way to force steam to verify copied files ?


----------



## hsr (Aug 22, 2014)

Copying over uncompleted downloads will only trigger re-downloads I think, you  need fully downloaded copies to do that. Using steam backup -> restore will work as well.
This is all if you're on i386/x86 linux. Steam will fail miserably on 64bit.


----------



## Mizanurification (Aug 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> any specific hero ?



all.. many other people are also having the problem


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 22, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] Yeah alright I'll finish my downloads on  windows and see , thanks


----------



## snap (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 24, 2014)

I think I'll be playing a couple of games today(Pub matches please not lobby). Ping me when you guys play


----------



## Sarath (Aug 24, 2014)

Call me if you guys are doing lobby again


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2014)

Everything can work


----------



## Neo (Aug 25, 2014)

Who's a juksta?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 25, 2014)

Neo said:


> Who's a juksta?



The one who jukes a lot in game making opponents waste/miss their skills

-------------------------\
Techies this week?

- - - Updated - - -

this pic summarizes everything

*i.imgur.com/bWX53Wc.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

[youtube]5liQ62sm7zY[/youtube]


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 25, 2014)

^^ Yeah. I too expect Techies to be here by the end of first week of September(max).


----------



## hsr (Aug 25, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/jAYhOoK.gif
*media.tumblr.com/e59c51080e14cee56ce93416cf8055c8/tumblr_inline_mksnpoxWQ21qz4rgp.gif*media.tumblr.com/493b7094c4842b79c41a3016ccfdc676/tumblr_inline_mksnpjfyU71qz4rgp.gif


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 25, 2014)

Dota 2 6.82 changelog
Tinker and someheroes will OP



Spoiler



Dota 2 6.82 Changelog
Heroes:
Abaddon: Armour reduced by 1. Str increased by 4
Alchemist: Greevil’s Greed timer increased to 30 seconds. Greevil’s Greed grants bonus gold to alchemist upon getting denial.
Antimage: Base Magic resistance increased from 25 to 40
Mana Void reworked: Mana Void is now a ground targeted ability with an 800 cast range and a 500 radius. It deals damage equal to the total mana used of all units inside the radius. Damage is equal to 0.8/1/1.2x the amount of mana expended in the aoe. If any units with under 20% of their max mana are hit by the ability, they are silenced and slowed by 20% for 4/5/6 seconds. Has a cooldown of 140/120/100 and a mana cost of 150/200/250
Axe: Battle Hunger is not removed from an enemy target if the target performs a deny. Culling Blade mana cost from 60/120/180 to 60 at all levels Aghanims Culling Blade grants 10/15/20 hp regeneration to Axe and all allies within the aoe while affected by the culling blade buff
Bane: Brain Sap cooldown reduced to 8
Batrider: Flaming Lasso disables the usage of all active items and abilities when used Added Aghanim’s Sceptre: Flaming Lasso now deals damage to enemy units equal to 20/30/40% of the distance they travel as magical damage. This does not stack with sticky napalm and Batrider may then use active items when using Flaming Lasso if he holds aghanims
Bloodseeker: A unit affected by rupture grants the effects of thirst to bloodseeker. This does not stack if the target drops below 50% hp.
Bounty Hunter: Base Int increased by 2
Brewmaster: Base Int reduced by 3
Broodmother: Insatiable Hunger’s bonus damage is now passively added to Broodmother’s attack as bonus damage. The active component contains the lifesteal.
Chaos Knight: Chaos Strike critical damage increased from 150/200/250/300% to 150/225/300/375%
Clockwerk: Battery Assault now strikes every 1 second instead of 0.7 seconds Battery Assault duration increased to 20 seconds.
Doom: When Doom is killed, any creep’s abilities he may have possessed are lost. Doom does not gain bonus gold from devoured creeps if he is killed while affected by the negative buff of devour. Doom does not gain any abilities from neutral creeps until the negative debuff of devour is completely removed
Drow Ranger: Drow Ranger’s Marksmanship bonus is not lost immediately upon an enemy entering the aoe, but rather 1/1.5/2 seconds after the enemy enters the aoe Added Aghanim’s Sceptre: Drow Ranger also gains a 10/15/20% movement speed increase while affected by Marksmanship and needs to have taken damage from an enemy’s auto attack to disable Marksmanship, in adition to them remaining close to her for 1/1.5/2 seconds
Earth Spirit: Boulder Smash damage changed from 125 to 100/150/200/250 Geomagnetic Grip damage changed from 100/150/200/250 to 125 Added Aghanim’s Sceptre: Magnetized units now pull on each other at a rate of 100/150/200 units per second if they are within 500 units of each other. You can still move while being pulled, but the pull value is subtracted from your current movement speed. This effect is muted if more than 1 magnetized enemies are within 500 units of each other. Stone Remnant recharge time decreased from 30 to 20 seconds.
Earthshaker: Creeps can climb over fissure but take 2 seconds to do so. (This does not include summoned creeps)
Elder Titan: Echo Stomp damage increased from 80/90/100/110 to 100/115/130/145 Added Aghanim’s Sceptre: Earth Splitter cooldown reduced from 100 to 20 and mana cost reduced from 175 to 50/75/100
Ember Spirit: Flameguard damage reduced from 30/40/50/60 to 15/25/35/45 Int growth reduced from 1.8 to 1.4
Faceless Void: Backtrack is now disabled upon being hexed
Huskar: Burning Spears self-damage changed from HP removal to magical damage Beserker’s Blood is no longer disabled upon being doomed.
Invoker: Base damage increased by 4
Io: Io also benefits from regeneration which the target may receive. Tether’s regeneration to the opposite target also takes into account regeneration which would have been in effect if the target regenerating did not have full hp or mana.
Jakiro: Base Armour increased by 3
Juggernaut: Gains a 30/50/70 attack speed increase during the duration of Omnislash
Keeper of the Light: Aghanim’s Sceptre Recall cannot be interrupted Aghanim’s Sceptre Blinding Light miss chance increased to 100%
Kunkka: Base armour increased by 2
Leshrac: Earth Split stun time increased from 2 to 2/2.5/3/3.5
Lich: Frost Blast range increased to 700
Lina: Base attack damage increased by 6
Lone Druid:
Added Aghanim’s Sceptre with different effects when on Lone Druid and on his Spirit Bear. On Lone Druid: Lone Druid and his Spirit Bear gain Battlecry as a passive while Lone Druid is under the effects of True Form, and gains a further 2/3/4 armour and 500/750/1000 hp. On Spirit Bear: The Spirit Bear is able to benefit from attributes, treated as an agility hero who cannot gain experience and is locked at “level 7”. The range in which the Spirit Bear can move before being disarmed is extended to 3000 units.
Lycanthrope: Howl is now applied as a buff in a 900 aoe around Lycanthrope and his wolves when Howl is cast instead of being a globally applied buff.
Magnus: Reverse Polarity radius increased from 410 to 450
Medusa: Stone Gaze turn rate slow increased from 50% to 50/70/90%
Meepo: Divided We Stand clones now gain 20% of the stats which the primary Meepo has from additional stat items.
Naga Siren: Base Str reduced by 2
Necrophos: Units affected by Reaper’s Scythe cannot be healed by any means.
Night Stalker: Vision changed from 1200/1800 to 1000/2500 Darkness vision reduction increased from 25% to 40%
Ogre Magi: Multicast now gains charges which replenish at a rate of 1 every 30 seconds and stack until Ogre Magi has a maximum of 2/3/4 charges. If a spell is cast, all charges are instantly removed. When a spell is casted, the next spell cast has a 100% chance to multicast equal to or higher the number of charges currently held by Ogre Magi.
Omniknight: Units affected by Repel, now give off the effects of Degen Aura Degen Aura stickiness increased from 2 seconds to 2.5 seconds.
Outworld Devourer: Int growth increased from 3.3 to 3.5
Phantom Assasin: Base Agi increased by 2
Phantom Lancer: Spirit Lance illusion duration increased from 2/4/6/8 to 8 seconds.
Phoenix: Supernova reveals Phoenix’s location upon usage and provides vision of the sun for the duration.
Puck: Base Str reduced by 2
Pudge: Rot now deals 75% of the normal damage to Pudge instead of the full 100% Dismember now deals physical damage
Queen of Pain: Blink range increased from 700/850/1000/1150 to 700/900/1100/1300
Razor: Plasma Field minimum damage decreased from 60/100/140/180 to 0/0/0/0
Riki: Base movement speed increased from 300 to 310 Blink Strike is no longer blocked by Magic Immunity
Rubick: Null Field magic resist increased from 5/10/15/20% to 10/15/20/25%
Sand King: Burrow Strike cooldown decreased from 11 to 10/9/8/7 seconds
Shadow Demon: Shadow Poison max stacks increased from 5 to 10
Shadow Fiend: Necromastery bonus damage per soul increased from 2 to 1/2/2/3
Shadow Shaman: Mass Serpant wards are now uncontrollable Aghanim’s Sceptre allows Mass Serpant wards to be controlled
Silencer: Curse of the Silent now steals 50% of the mana drained from enemy heroes.
Skywrath Mage: Base Str decreased from 19 to 15
Sniper: Units affected by Shrapnel take double damage from headshot.
Spectre: Haunt Cooldown decreased from 120 to 120/100/80
Spirit Breaker: Charge of Darkness grants disable immunity to Spirit Breaker Greater Bash cooldown reduced to 0 Nether Strike grants magic immunity after it has been cast until the strike is performed
Sven: Base Movement Speed increased from 295 to 305
Tinker: Aghanim’s Sceptre reworked: Rearm now costs 0/0/0 mana
Tiny: Avalanche damage increased from 100/180/260/300 to 100/180/260/340
Troll Warlord: Berserker rage bash chance increased from 10% to 10/10/15/15%
Tusk: Walrus Punch now resets all cooldowns for Tusk’s abilities if he lands the killing blow with Walrus Punch, but cannot reset it’s own cooldown
Undying: Decay now steals 5 strength from enemies hit by the ability instead of 4
Warlock: Upheaval reduces attack speed of units affected by the ability by half the value of the movement speed slow Chaotic Offering now deals 50/100/150 magical damage to any unit stunned by the ability
Windranger: Shackleshot deals 25/50/75/100 damage to any units it successfully latches to.
Witch Doctor: Base damage increased by 4 Attack range increased by 100 Death Ward bounce count increased from 0/0/1 (0/1/2) to 0/1/2 (1/2/4)
Wraith King: Vampiric Aura lifesteal% decreased from 15/20/25/30 to 5/10/15/20%
Zeus: Thundergod’s Wrath now hits invisible heroes Aghanim’s Sceptre no longer deals bonus damage, but all units hit by Thundergod’s Wrath are hit by the current level of Lightning Bolt immediately after it impacts.
Items:
Armlet of Mordiggian Bonus gain delay from Unholy Strength from 0.7 seconds to 0.4 seconds
Blink Dagger Blink Dagger cost increased from 2150 to 2500
Bloodstone Each charge of Bloodstone grants the holder +5 bonus damage
Dagon Recipe cost decreased from 1250 to 1100
Desolator Bonus damage increased from 60 to 65
Diffusal Blade Diffuse range decreased from 800 to 400
Heaven’s Halberd: Evasion increased from 25% to 30%
Phase Boots: Bonus damage increased from 24 to 28
Rod of Atos: Cripple now deals 50 magical damage when used on an enemy
Sange and Yasha: Agility increased from 16 to 25 Strength increased from 16 to 25 Damage increased from 16 to 25 Attack Speed increased from 16 to 25% Movement Speed increased from 16 to 25%
Vanguard Now has an active component: When used you have a 100% chance to block 100 incoming physical damage, this costs 0 mana and has a cooldown of 5 seconds.


----------



## hsr (Aug 25, 2014)

> Drow Ranger: Drow Ranger’s Marksmanship bonus is not lost immediately upon an enemy entering the aoe, but rather 1/1.5/2 seconds after the enemy enters the aoe Added Aghanim’s Sceptre: Drow Ranger also gains a 10/15/20% movement speed increase while affected by Marksmanship and needs to have taken damage from an enemy’s auto attack to disable Marksmanship, in adition to them remaining close to her for 1/1.5/2 seconds



*6legs2many.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/plotting1.gif


----------



## sygeek (Aug 25, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Dota 2 6.82 changelog
> Tinker and someheroes will OP
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, where did that come from?


----------



## theserpent (Aug 25, 2014)

R.I.P Razor if that changelog is true


----------



## snap (Aug 25, 2014)

No one touches Razor !!


----------



## hsr (Aug 25, 2014)

Reddit's complied wishlist from 6.82 (Thank goodness Reddit isnt Icefrog) : DotA2

ggwp  [MENTION=123634]ganeshnokiae63[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

Na'Vi announces a new roster « News « joinDOTA.com
*cdn1.gamesports.net/img/flags/ua.gif *"Funn1k"* Lipatnikov 
*cdn1.gamesports.net/img/flags/ua.gif Daniil *"Dendi"* Ishutin 
*cdn1.gamesports.net/img/flags/ua.gif Alexander *"XBOCT"* Dashkevich
*cdn1.gamesports.net/img/flags/ru.gif Ivan *"VANSKOR"* Skorokhod
*cdn1.gamesports.net/img/flags/by.gif Artsiom *"fng"* Barshack


----------



## Mizanurification (Aug 26, 2014)

There is a navi match today. Winning.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 26, 2014)

If that patch is true(many players saw that patch notes in Dota 2 page and it was removed after 1 min)
By looking at certain heroes and Items patches 
things will go crazy in Dota 2 
Axe-Vanguard
Shadow Fiend -36 souls(3 dmg each)=108 dmg
............


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 26, 2014)

> Silencer: Curse of the Silent now steals 50% of the mana drained from enemy heroes.
> Windranger: Shackleshot deals 25/50/75/100 damage to any units it successfully latches to.
> Witch Doctor: Base damage increased by 4 Attack range increased by 100 Death Ward bounce count increased from 0/0/1 (0/1/2) to 0/1/2 (1/2/4)




:eeksign:


----------



## hsr (Aug 26, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> If that patch is true(many players saw that patch notes in Dota 2 page and it was removed after 1 min)
> By looking at certain heroes and Items patches
> things will go crazy in Dota 2
> Axe-Vanguard
> ...



Actually, it was *just that guy* who posed it on steam forums who saw the blog post the rest was hype. It's just a troll post man, all the changes are from reddit's wishlist and look at scepter's spelling Aghanim's Scepter - Dota 2 Wiki as well. Too unreal to me.

Besides the doc already has 4 bounce on aghs.
*hydra-media.cursecdn.com/dota2.gamepedia.com/thumb/c/cf/Death_Ward_icon.png/64px-Death_Ward_icon.png?version=6cb10dd8fdeea9d308dc4981dbbf484d
Damage: 60/90/120 (90/120/150*)
Number of Targets: 1/1/Bounces Once (Bounces 4 times*)


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 26, 2014)

guys lets play lobby again today?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2014)

Lets see. If we can manage to arrange that many players, then sure.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 26, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Dota 2 6.82 changelog
> Tinker and someheroes will OP
> 
> 
> ...



omfg tinker just WOW!!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2014)

That changelog most likely made up.
If not, then I too want Agha upgrade for NS which removes day time from game.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2014)

AFAIK, that changelog was made up by a redditor.

Source : Reddit's complied wishlist from 6.82 (Thank goodness Reddit isnt Icefrog) : DotA2


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 26, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> AFAIK, that changelog was made up by a redditor.
> 
> Source : Reddit's complied wishlist from 6.82 (Thank goodness Reddit isnt Icefrog) : DotA2



its not the real thing??? finally i hoped drow would be better .............zzzzzz


----------



## snap (Aug 26, 2014)

lol, why did you all thought that was legit


----------



## hsr (Aug 26, 2014)

You guys are blind, the amount of "fk it im nt redng thru n rticl" is too damn high. I cry with kittens drowning.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2014)

*New Rostar *​*DK disbands*

*NewBee *~


Spoiler



Hao 
Mu
Rabbit
Banana
SanSheng


*Vici Gaming* ~


Spoiler



Black^
Super
iceiceice
Fenrir
fy


*LGD Gaming* ~


Spoiler



Sylar
Yao
InJuly
MMY
Faith


*Invictus Gaming *~


Spoiler



Luo
Ferrari_430
June
ChuaN
chisbug


*TongFu *~


Spoiler



Zhou
820
YYF
LongDD
DD


*Empire* ~


Spoiler



Silent
Resolut1on
Mag
Solo
ALWAYSWANNAFLY


*Virtus Pro* ~


Spoiler



Bzz
God
Sedoy
yol
JotM


*Natus Vincere* ~


Spoiler



XBOCT
Dendi
Funn1k
Vanskor
fng


*Cloud 9 *~


Spoiler



EternaLEnVy
FATA-
bOne7
Aui_2000
pieliedie


*Evil Geniuses* ~


Spoiler



Fear
Arteezy
Universe
zai
ppd


*Fnatic *(Not Confirmed) ~


Spoiler



Trixi
Matumbaman
Buugi
H4nn1
paS


*Team Tinker* (Not Confirmed) ~


Spoiler



qoqjva
SingSing
EGM
BuLba
Pajkatt


*Secret Team* (Not Confirmed) ~


Spoiler



KuroKy
s4
N0tail
Puppey
Fly


*Alliance *(Not Confirmed) ~


Spoiler



Loda
Chessie
AdmiralBulldog
MiSeRy
Akke


*New SEA Team* (Not Confirmed) ~


Spoiler



kYxY
Mushi
Ohaiyo
Net
dabeliuteef


----------



## hsr (Aug 27, 2014)

EG, IG, Tinker looks promising. Xbox and Vanskor: lelz will fall #putinvasion


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2014)

hsr said:


> EG, IG, Tinker looks promising. Xbox and Vanskor: lelz will fall #putinvasion



All chinese teams + EG, Tinkerino, Secret Team looks promising to me


----------



## snap (Aug 28, 2014)

*www.eclubstore.com/?cur=page/page&id=17&title=WHERE_TO_BUY valve sells stuff in India too ?


----------



## Mizanurification (Aug 28, 2014)

Secret team: 



> Germany Kuro "Kuroky" Salehi Takhasomi will be playing the carry position and will be reunited once more with his friend Estonia Clement "Puppey" Ivanov. They will be playing alongside the support duo from European Union Fnatic, Denmark Johan "n0tail" Sundstain and Israel Tal "Fly" Aizik but this time Israel Fly will be playing the mid position for the team (his preferred position in Heroes of Newerth).  The one to complete the roster will be none other than the champion of the Solo Championship held at The International 4, Sweden Guvtav "s4" Magnusson. He will be playing in the offlane role for the team. This team has no sponsor as of now but there have been rumors of *YouPorn potentially sponsoring them. *



Secret Team is revealed - News in the DOTA 2 scene - DotaCinema


----------



## theserpent (Aug 29, 2014)

How to select/controll brew's spirt?


----------



## Mizanurification (Aug 29, 2014)

theserpent said:


> How to select/controll brew's spirt?



Tab...


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 29, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> Tab...



I've always wondered, there should be a better control scheme in heros with multiple units to control. Well is there any?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 30, 2014)

Techies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spoiler



Here


----------



## Piyush (Aug 31, 2014)

[youtube]fRSGxeAyvQU[/youtube]


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Techies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


See. No reaction.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [youtube]fRSGxeAyvQU[/youtube]


Lol..


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 31, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> See. No reaction.


After the update , i hope i will see some reaction


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> After the update , i hope i will see some reaction



There was a previous large update na. I mean a major update which changed a lot of things ??


----------



## Sarath (Aug 31, 2014)

Blink Dagger Blink Dagger cost increased from 2150 to 2500 Why you do deez valvo
Bloodstone Each charge of Bloodstone grants the holder +5 bonus damage seeker BS
Vanguard Now has an active component: When used you have a 100% chance to block 100 incoming physical damage, this costs 0 mana and has a cooldown of 5 seconds. Axe will now #%@#


----------



## snap (Aug 31, 2014)

Where do this BS keep coming from


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Blink Dagger Blink Dagger cost increased from 2150 to 2500 Why you do deez valvo
> Bloodstone Each charge of Bloodstone grants the holder +5 bonus damage seeker BS
> Vanguard Now has an active component: When used you have a 100% chance to block 100 incoming physical damage, this costs 0 mana and has a cooldown of 5 seconds. Axe will now #%@#



*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/155817-dota-2-a-199.html#post2153330


----------



## sygeek (Aug 31, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Blink Dagger Blink Dagger cost increased from 2150 to 2500 Why you do deez valvo
> Bloodstone Each charge of Bloodstone grants the holder +5 bonus damage seeker BS
> Vanguard Now has an active component: When used you have a 100% chance to block 100 incoming physical damage, this costs 0 mana and has a cooldown of 5 seconds. Axe will now #%@#


what where?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 31, 2014)

Language alert


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/OV1k0bI.jpg


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 1, 2014)

The only counter to BS is TP, all other skills/escapes are bs.


----------



## hsr (Sep 1, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] huehuehue imma ban you nao xD


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2014)

hsr said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] huehuehue imma ban you nao xD



fixed
forgot about rules in that swag flow.


----------



## hsr (Sep 1, 2014)

add rr plz

- - - Updated - - -

ahem, while the fun lasts boise: iCloud has been hacked and we have the best results of it!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2014)

hsr said:


> add rr plz
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ahem, while the fun lasts boise: iCloud has been hacked and we have the best results of it!



Im saving those pics
JLaw, Dunst, Natalie, Gomez....
So much meat, so little time


----------



## hsr (Sep 1, 2014)

```
jQuery($(".md")[1]).find("p").map(function(i, v){if(v.innerHTML.indexOf(".jpg")+1 || v.innerHTML.indexOf(".png")+1 || v.innerHTML.indexOf(".gif")+1){return v.innerHTML.replace(/<.*">/, "").replace(/\(.*\)/, "").replace(/<.*>/, "")}})
```

Something I've written at work, fetches all links that is an image in the OP, puts into an array as return value.
*tl;dr* paste the code in the console of a reddit page: you get all imgur links to images

update:
for the c(l)azy: 

```
wget -r -l 1 -A jpg,jpeg,png,gif,bmp -nd -H
```


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice. Its like having a Dagon on Pudge.
Will try at home.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 1, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> The only counter to BS is TP, all other skills/escapes are bs.


Yep. One problem I have is, last game when I tp'ed base I started moving automatically triggering bloodseeker's ult. This should not happen.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Yep. One problem I have is, last game when I tp'ed base I started moving automatically triggering bloodseeker's ult. This should not happen.



Assign a "stop" key.


----------



## hsr (Sep 1, 2014)

or deselect "_auto attack after spell_ and _auto attack_"


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2014)

*imgur.com/lhdnkec.jpg

Dont understand Tamil, so cant say whats written there.
Also, this article in ToI was actually was on front page on NYT couple of days back. Same content.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 1, 2014)

hsr said:


> ```
> jQuery($(".md")[1]).find("p").map(function(i, v){if(v.innerHTML.indexOf(".jpg")+1 || v.innerHTML.indexOf(".png")+1 || v.innerHTML.indexOf(".gif")+1){return v.innerHTML.replace(/<.*">/, "").replace(/\(.*\)/, "").replace(/<.*>/, "")}})
> ```
> 
> ...



redditP


----------



## Sarath (Sep 1, 2014)

Who put up this poll and why can't I choose multiple options :X


----------



## hsr (Sep 1, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> redditP



I did all the trouble to get it as discreetly as possible. Imagine scrolling through that at office... ggwp

p.s. build your own while you can, until you can't, you should.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 1, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> The only counter to BS is TP, all other skills/escapes are bs.



[strike]Ghost Scepter + TP.[/strike]


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, TP really frustrates the BS. Haven't used the Ghost Scepter against it but TP really makes it angry


----------



## sygeek (Sep 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Assign a "stop" key.


That's what I did. But what If I TP base and for some reason I'm still looking someplace else in the map. I wouldn't know if my hero is moving.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2014)

Just tap that key few times. It always work.
I have assigned TAB

- - - Updated - - -

upcoming Mirana set, looks so badass

*cdn.dota2.com/apps/205790/icons/econ/loading_screens/moonrift_large.4ac8a0cae7b0e375e4db60aa34f1c201dcdcf877.png


----------



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah, TP really frustrates the BS. Haven't used the Ghost Scepter against it but TP really makes it angry



He cannot attack you with Ghost Scepter on. Ghost Scepter can also counter Ursa.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He cannot attack you with Ghost Scepter on. Ghost Scepter can also counter Ursa.



Using TP after using Ghost Scepter will actually cancel ghost scepter state.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah. Read about it now.

If you don't have a TP and you have a stun, you can Scepter yourself and stun and escape.


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 2, 2014)

Sometimes escape is not an option, you just need to die. The question is will ur team respond and make something out of it. 
I remember this pro match where a bristle was ravaged and he went around the tower. The whole team tp'd in and teamwiped for a dead BB. worth it.


----------



## hsr (Sep 2, 2014)

*c1.staticflickr.com/9/8498/8292174927_3885a96d42.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2014)

^^Sorry if I missed some arrows yesterday in top lane


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 2, 2014)

What time do you guys play? Either I am too late or i don't see you guys playing


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> What time do you guys play? Either I am too late or i don't see you guys playing



I think you dont know our names in steam client

*Me*- White Fang (certified rage quitter)
*hsr*- node doctor, he uses so many unnecessary symbols in his names which makes it difficult for us to search him
*arijit*- darude sandstorm but he keeps changing names periodically
*ganeshnokia*- Bone Fletcher- He is back bi***es
*Desmond*- dont remember, he keeps changing
*theSerpent*-  pikachu, its been 2 yrs of dota for him and he still dont read spell descriptions
*Mizanurification*- Miz the Swag balak, cool guy, dont rage even when losing
*niilesh* - Pronoob
*sygeek*- fusionX (only if he had his net connection fixed , he'd been in 5k mmr)
*thetechfreak*- wuodland
*gameranand*- gameranand (he dont pick dire heroes bcoz its against his code of conduct)
*hdknitro*- darth vader (mute him coz whenever he speaks, our whole team lags)
*ramu*- gloryofdeath
*debarshi*- he changed name recently, cant recall
*bhargav*- ganking is his weapon
*snap-* venerable, he plays razor not dota 2
*sarath*- maddoc, winner of tdf mid championship
*ghouse12311*- cherry-kun (he gets angry quickly, so you better ward the runes)
*thinknodigit*- trickhunter (certified lpq bearer)
*nims11*- vicks vaporub
*gtagagan*- hellbreaker (certified crybaby)
*dvjex*- dvjex
*cooljeba*- docomo sucks, name is enough to explain his current state
*allu azad*- alluazad, only come to play with us 1 match after every 1 month
*Soumo*- Soumo, Very good player, the only guy in TDF who plays Meepo like pro
*jojothedragon*- jojo, new player

Then there are some more players whose TDF names I cant recall OR dont belong to TDF but play with us regularly

Nitish- Z3r0, plays brood, sniper, DP, <insert any pusher here>. crazy guy pushes t1, t2, t3 of mid lane under 15 mins
Nitin- ninno, currently away from doto, famous for his huskar and match turning noobness
Amrit- Rock, Dota 1 player
joker- occasionally play with us, decent hard carry
Retrograde- decent player
abhronil- Slayer, he is unique on his own
chery012- good tdf player, rarely plays with us, coz we feed


----------



## hsr (Sep 2, 2014)

We don't have a specific time for playing. Mostly when people invite others, we end up in a party. There're a bunch of working guys so most action will be post 7pm and can go up to 3am if the next day is a holiday


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 2, 2014)

Dota 2 vs CS GO
[YOUTUBE]Bi5GpojF1yk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2014)

My name now is Bakc***i Inc. Pvt. Ltd. in case any one wondering.


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 3, 2014)

if you didn't know my steam id is *Lone Ranger*: pain in the ass to play with


----------



## Sarath (Sep 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *sarang*- maddoc, winner of tdf mid championship



Sarath not Sarang 

- - - Updated - - -

Guys I'm looking for a new mouse, thinking of going for the Logitech G400s. Anyone using it? I need those two side buttons to map for inventory actions. So that excludes all 3 button gaming mices.


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> amit- Rock, Dota 1 player



It's Amrit not Amit


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Sarath not Sarang
> 
> .





rock2702 said:


> It's Amrit not Amit


Oops sorry guys 
fixed


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 3, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Sarath not Sarang
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Guys I'm looking for a new mouse, thinking of going for the Logitech G400s. Anyone using it? I need those two side buttons to map for inventory actions. So that excludes all 3 button gaming mices.



I use G300. Better. Them lights, so sweggg. #_#


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> I use G300. Better. Them lights, so sweggg. #_#



No RAM much crash


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> No RAM much crash


y u do diz  ._.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 3, 2014)

Guys what are the pings you get on BSNL? Played a bit today (on Linux using wine ) I really got **** pings like 300 :/


----------



## hsr (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm thinking about creating a leader-board for feeders. With graphics and stuff yu noe..
Especially people who buy sets and play like that kid who started doto.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone up for a pub game today? How about 3pm?


----------



## hsr (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm game 3am huehuehue
  [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] I have some $5.8 left with me, planning to get into the betting scene . Know anyone from here who has a SLTVx ticket, need to watch some games?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2014)

hsr said:


> I'm game 3am huehuehue
> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] I have some $5.8 left with me, planning to get into the betting scene . Know anyone from here who has a SLTVx ticket, need to watch some games?



Remember that Invoker HPP I won?
I lost it the next day on PR vs Coast
And why do you need ticket? Watch on twitch/ hitbox as of now. 
/r/dota2loungebets iirc should be the place to watch out

- - - Updated - - -

And just to give you an example how stupid this betting scene is:

There are these teams 
M5: New team created, exp russian players/streamers, let say this one is 5/10 score team
MYM: Another rookie team with less exp, 3/10
Team Tinker: Newly created team with players SingSing, Bulba, EGM, Excalibur, Qojkva and 1 more  (1 extra guy here, roster not official yet I think)

First match was M5 vs MYM. Odds were 80:20 in favor of M5 since they have all exp players. M5 lost.
Second match was TT vs M5. After people saw how badly M5 drafted, the ods were like 80:20 in favor of Team Tinker.  TT lost.

People are all in rage in r/dota2loungebets . Some People lost like 5-6 arcanas. I lost my HPP in PR vs Coast, this game was best of 2, odds were 50-50, so I thought it was safe to bet.


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 3, 2014)

> Guys I'm looking for a new mouse, thinking of going for the Logitech G400s. Anyone using it? I need those two side buttons to map for inventory actions. So that excludes all 3 button gaming mices.



Rocking Razer Naga Molten edition, dem lights so pretty .
And the Extra buttons feel like cheating


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 3, 2014)

Played 2 games, no one was online :/


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 3, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Played 2 games, no one was online :/



I would have played, only if my manager would not have kicked my ass out of the office


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 4, 2014)

Why isn't no one talking about pings here :/,nobody uses Bsnl??


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 4, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Why isn't no one talking about pings here :/,nobody uses Bsnl??



Sorry no, i dont even let my parents use BSNL, let alone me......


----------



## snap (Sep 4, 2014)

Spoiler



*www.dotacomics.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/dotacomicsimthejuggernaut*****.jpg

*www.dotacomics.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/razorcomic.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 4, 2014)

Won my first ranked game last evening. Intense match to say the lease, it was against a clan but we prevailed


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2014)

snap said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Razor.

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> Why isn't no one talking about pings here :/,nobody uses Bsnl??



I don't use BSNL anymore. I am on Tata Docomo broadband. Marginally better than BSNL.

- - - Updated - - -

EGM and S4 leave Alliance

Farewell to EGM, S4


----------



## Sarath (Sep 4, 2014)

hsr said:


> I'm thinking about creating a leader-board for feeders. With graphics and stuff yu noe..
> Especially people who buy sets and play like that kid who started doto.



If you're accepting suggestions then I would like to report some guy called doktor or nodedoktor. The enemy team died of diabetes last time he overfed. 



Spoiler



Jus kidding bro, no ban me please


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 4, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Won my first ranked game last evening. Intense match to say the lease, it was against a clan but we prevailed


View attachment 14714


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 4, 2014)

^^ 
For some reason the attachment seems broken, here's the scorecard:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Wm5WVcq.jpg


----------



## Sarath (Sep 5, 2014)

And finally TECHIES is here!



*celebrations*


----------



## snap (Sep 5, 2014)

Now waiting for 6.82 patch


----------



## Sarath (Sep 5, 2014)

Updated steam 4 times today
A pain when you are rec-ing


Found some nice counters to techies
Zues with his lightning bolt was scouting for techies bombs but unfortunately he was literally mopping the entire map with his bolts
Dazzle: This was a nice one, he would activate shallow grave and blademail and walk into suspected places, the bombs get diffused and techies dies due to the return dmg. This was very effective.
Of course you have to get a gem in most games, so there's that.

Reminds me of the old centaur when his ult was to gain +25 str. I would activate blademail and walk into the bombs and kill techies


----------



## theserpent (Sep 5, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> For some reason the attachment seems broken, here's the scorecard:
> 
> 
> ...


hahaa! Bs with vangaurd 

- - - Updated - - -

LOOL! DROW WITH SCEPTER GG


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2014)

*www.nerfnow.com/comic/thumb/1059/large


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 5, 2014)

First game with Techies 

*i.imgur.com/24Dp3mQ.jpg


----------



## hsr (Sep 5, 2014)

Silencer is enough, drain that mana and you're set :3


----------



## snap (Sep 5, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Updated steam 4 times today
> A pain when you are rec-ing
> 
> 
> ...



Blademail dont work on techies....


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 5, 2014)

snap said:


> Blademail dont work on techies....



it works..there is a video of dazzle with blademail and gem in Dota cinema
and moving to an trapped area with blademail and shallow grave .due to BM return dmg ,techies was killed by Dazzle


----------



## snap (Sep 5, 2014)

hmmm did not test myself but i think that was an old video Techies' Advanced Mechanics : DotA2


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 5, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> it works..there is a video of dazzle with blademail and gem in Dota cinema
> and moving to an trapped area with blademail and shallow grave .due to BM return dmg ,techies was killed by Dazzle



It was considered as bug, and fixed in test patches.

PSA: BLADEMAIL DOESN'T WORK VS TECHIES : DotA2


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 5, 2014)

snap said:


> hmmm did not test myself but i think that was an old video Techies' Advanced Mechanics : DotA2


yeah you are correct ...what i seen was a existing bug and it was patched in client 2
this


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 5, 2014)

Does anyone here use tweaked autocfg files ?
There are some good ones available I guess ,I was on look out for getting the best out of shitty hardware I have  ,played a game today after a long long time ,as clock ,don't know how we won , most of us fed ,but somehow made it 


Good to see see techies  ,during my time with dota 1 ,have seen some crazy bombers ,once there was a guy names Osama bin laden playing techies and he was good too, and another time there was this techies with force staff ,annoying as a ****.. Hope to play with you all one day


----------



## Sarath (Sep 6, 2014)

The all hero challenge seems to be broken
Played 6 games with troll and finally won but it didn't register, tried Ranked match this time and won and still didn't register. So annoying. 

It did register my prev three heroes, wk , am and appa and now it's stuck on troll, a hero I'm not used to playing...  :X

Anyone else facing a similar issue? 



-----------


yeah I saw it in game, the dazzle blademail thing doesn't work, but still is a good counter for mines...

- - - Updated - - -

Played a nice game with some TDF folks. We ultimately lost but it was fun. Sorry for raging so much, just so not used to playing with this hero and wanted to be done with the all hero challenge after this. But this game gave me lots of practice with troll 

*i.imgur.com/UVT55k4.jpg


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 7, 2014)

looks lije i will have to learn invoker for the all hero challenge. btw lets have a lobby match today.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 7, 2014)

And I have learn "not to die with Shadow Shaman", to play normal pub matches.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 7, 2014)

Tried to reach 2.6k today. As expected, I got an abandon. F&CK you BSNL.

Now again I have to play 6 lpq matches, lose 4 ranked match, climb back to 2.58k mmr and then abandon at the last match.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 7, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Tried to reach 2.6k today. As expected, I got an abandon. F&CK you BSNL.
> 
> Now again I have to play 6 lpq matches, lose 4 ranked match, climb back to 2.58k mmr and then abandon at the last match.



Sad.


----------



## snap (Sep 8, 2014)

So many "Fangs" in my friend list ಠ_ಠ


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have played  some void + skywrath combo games, I was playing skywrath in all games...can anyone play good skywrath? want to try void sky combo?


----------



## Sarath (Sep 8, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> I have played  some void + skywrath combo games, I was playing skywrath in all games...can anyone play good skywrath? want to try void sky combo?



I play Skywrath, infact just finished a game with one

- - - Updated - - -

And why are there so many White fangs 

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/znxBizu.jpg


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 8, 2014)

[MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] nice game but why didn't you buy force staff? 
lets play today after 8 or 9...i will play void


----------



## hdknitro (Sep 8, 2014)

Anybody else getting a hang of techies, I'll be playing them only for a while I guess.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 8, 2014)

hdknitro said:


> Anybody else getting a hang of techies, I'll be playing them only for a while I guess.



I have been trying to get a hang of them for a while now. They are great if you have good map awareness.

Remote bombs are a great way to finish off retreating heroes.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2014)

snap said:


> So many "Fangs" in my friend list ಠ_ಠ





Sarath said:


> And why are there so many White fangs


Ask hsr. He started it.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 8, 2014)

*img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo/aKg3PWj_700b.jpg


----------



## hsr (Sep 8, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Ask hsr. He started it.





5chars


----------



## snap (Sep 8, 2014)

Adding aliases to all, the pokemon party too :\


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2014)

Hell I was chatting with gtagagan and thought I was chatting with Piyush. So confusing.


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 8, 2014)

snap said:


> Adding aliases to all, the pokemon party too :\


well pika said lets run 5 man pokemon party
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/543003889234035124/7CF8A4EBAA4F167DCED2468C7AB2F6194D7D5C28/1024x575.resizedimage

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo/aKg3PWj_700b.jpg


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 8, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have been trying to get a hang of them for a while now. They are great if you have good map awareness.
> 
> Remote bombs are a great way to finish off retreating heroes.


techies are so powerful and they spam bombs like sentry wards(without no cost) at towers and get easy kills....


----------



## hsr (Sep 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Hell I was chatting with gtagagan and thought I was chatting with Piyush. So confusing.



You were chatting with me.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 9, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> techies are so powerful and they spam bombs like sentry wards(without no cost) at towers and get easy kills....



Only way to counter Techies is to get ranged heroes with sentries/gem. So that you can detect his mines and destroy them from a distance. Sniper could be a good counter to techies.


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 9, 2014)

gameranand thinks I'm hsr


----------



## snap (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## gameranand (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow so much confusion. Already have assigned Nicknames to most. Its the one I have not assigned confusing me.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 10, 2014)

So I was just playing a game and this happened

*i.imgur.com/EpWaGQ6.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2014)

Was it a 5 min invi rune?


----------



## Sarath (Sep 10, 2014)

It was a very tense game, and we were successfully defending the base too. Despite that aegis void. But then all of a sudden I see this message pop up saying, I have abandoned. Everyone goes ape sh*t rofls seeing that. I'm raging and laughing at the same time. I seriously wanted to report this to Valve. 

Read a little more and saw something: If you do not gain any experience for 5mins in game then you will be assessed as an abandon

But to be honest I was pretty active the whole time, warding and dewarding, thats all I did for like 10-15mins, without even moving beyond the tier 2 towers, so never interacted with creeps for the fear of losing my gem. I feel it's unfair to have someone abandon, just coz they haven't killed a few creeps.

The worst part was realizing that the abandon was legit.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2014)

Yup, its a fact that not getting any exp points past 5 mins = abandon
They should change this or at least increase the duration.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 10, 2014)

Had an awesome match. Out Ancient was at 25% health when we destroyed opponent's. 
And yeah I feeded a lot in this game too with SS but helped to get very crucial kills of the game so I am proud of myself.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 10, 2014)

Sarath said:


> It was a very tense game, and we were successfully defending the base too. Despite that aegis void. But then all of a sudden I see this message pop up saying, I have abandoned. Everyone goes ape sh*t rofls seeing that. I'm raging and laughing at the same time. I seriously wanted to report this to Valve.
> 
> Read a little more and saw something: If you do not gain any experience for 5mins in game then you will be assessed as an abandon
> 
> ...



You should post about this on /r/dota2


----------



## aaruni (Sep 10, 2014)

*lowqueue.com/upload/1380604554_1128.jpeg

Accurate, though.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 11, 2014)

I thought I was asking Piyush something, it turned out to be the evil doc


----------



## Piyush (Sep 11, 2014)

Since my net is down these days, I've been practicing Meepo lately with hard bots. I think Im ready for pub matches.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm getting a feeling that Void and Sky are pretty OP heroes right now

Been trying my hand at these two for the past week and I can see why they are so tough to beat. And when you have both together then it is just &@*#


----------



## Desmond (Sep 11, 2014)

Void can lock down heroes in chronosphere. While he dispatches one hero, Skywrath can ult another and maximize the impact. Another good combo is with Lich ult on the Chrono'd heroes.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 11, 2014)

Sarath said:


> I'm getting a feeling that Void and Sky are pretty OP heroes right now
> 
> Been trying my hand at these two for the past week and I can see why they are so tough to beat. And when you have both together then it is just &@*#



Thats why we have dazzle / shadow demon and similar skill heroes in other team.


----------



## hsr (Sep 11, 2014)

A pro witch doctor, warlock, skywrath, ogre magi, jakiro, invoker, sandking on the other side and a noob void on our side is far more than enough to call gg. I've concluded that rat doto best doto for this season, be it that you're playing puj; just take down a friggin tower. Also, if played well Chuck Norris is too damn OP.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 11, 2014)

Chuck Norris with SnY + Radiance is like Aids, no one wants to come near him.


----------



## snap (Sep 11, 2014)

Razor steals damage from void and Skywrath pretty squishy just throw a few plasma fields


----------



## hsr (Sep 11, 2014)

How to counter razor: go around a tree.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 11, 2014)

hsr said:


> How to counter razor: go around a tree.



fog removes link?


----------



## snap (Sep 11, 2014)

50 wins and 18 losses with razor  volvo better buff this hero some more xD


----------



## hsr (Sep 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> fog removes link?



I think line of sight breaks it, not sure though.


----------



## snap (Sep 11, 2014)

hsr said:


> I think line of sight breaks it, not sure though.



Nothing removes link  except going out of its range


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 11, 2014)

snap said:


> Nothing removes link  except going out of its range



or killing razor. BTW, only naix infest removes link


----------



## Sarath (Sep 12, 2014)

hsr said:


> A pro witch doctor, warlock, skywrath, ogre magi, jakiro, invoker, sandking on the other side and a noob void on our side is far more than enough to call gg. I've concluded that rat doto best doto for this season, be it that you're playing puj; just take down a friggin tower. Also, if played well Chuck Norris is too damn OP.



Well counting on the team to be unbalanced is not really something seen in regular matchmaking. I remember losing almost every game with Void in the opp team. 

Been seeing so much tinker and void these days. It's just painful. 


---

Tinker is another one, in good hands he can single handedly win the game. I saw a guy play in my team got his boots at around 6:30min mark and proceeded to decimate the entire opp team. The opposite team even commended him for being so good. I can't find the match ID but that must be the best tinker I ever saw.

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> fog removes link?



doesn't. Infact you can use static link so that they don't escape into the fog. Difficult to juke with the link on you.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2014)

In the right hands, Tinker is the best carry in Dota.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> In the right hands, Tinker is the best carry in Dota.



I play with my right hand too, why I cannot carry?

- - - Updated - - -



Sarath said:


> Been seeing so much tinker and void these days. It's just painful.



Tinker/Void/Skywraith was the current meta of pro games. Everyone starts following it.


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> In the right hands, Tinker is the best carry in Dota.



until 6.82


----------



## Sarath (Sep 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I play with my right hand too, why I cannot carry?



You should get yourself checked. Maybe you're suffering from noobness. 



Spoiler


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 12, 2014)

Sarath said:


> You should get yourself checked. Maybe you're suffering from noobness.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Our "doctor" is always high as fvck, can't risk myself getting checked by him.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 12, 2014)

A carry Veno (with bkb) or any high dps hero with long duration of damage over time can fight with Tinker. Need damage over time so as to keep its blink dagger in cool down no matter how many times Tinker rearms.

- - - Updated - - -

Or just delay his boots like I did in this match yesterday 
White Fang sama disrupting tinkerino farm


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I play with my right hand too, why I cannot carry?



That's because you use your right hand for naughty activities.


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> A carry Veno (with bkb) or any high dps hero with long duration of damage over time can fight with Tinker. Need damage over time so as to keep its blink dagger in cool down no matter how many times Tinker rearms.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



How to counter dagon: buy dagon and use it before the other guy

You know, lion with a radiance can ceremoniously fornicate (under consent of king) Tinker. Just that it comes down to who puts their dagon first.
 [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] ahuehuehue have a cookie *i.imgur.com/IbfrNZK.gif


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2014)

Therefore Lion with Dagon = One Two Punch.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 12, 2014)

Guys check this refresher Naga gameplay clip 
[youtube]Q3Obp309Pbc[/youtube]


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2014)

WTF was that? How does that benefit?

- - - Updated - - -

Can we play the old Warcraft 3 DotA someday? For old times sake?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 12, 2014)

They didnt win the game. But it was nice to watch 2 Elder Titan ulti via 2 Naga songs.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 12, 2014)

desmond david said:


> wtf was that? How does that benefit?
> 
> 
> Can we play the old warcraft 3 dota someday? For old times sake?



no

dont have doto anymore
.....

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> White Fang sama disrupting tinkerino farm



Which fang is this now? There is even a black fang in my friends list now :/


----------



## Piyush (Sep 12, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Which fang is this now? There is even a black fang in my friends list now :/



Original one, not those pirated copies


----------



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2014)

How to counter Tinker:


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey guys! 

Idk if anyone remembers me here (?)

Anyways i have started playing dota 2 regularly again,so please ping me whenever you guys play!  

My steam id is- 107179528

geniusociopath


----------



## hsr (Sep 13, 2014)

Starting today, we go ahead with our own challenges.
*This is mine:*
Anyone to complete 20 matches using 20 different heroes and winning them from a total of 30 possible ones (loose up to 10), hit me a PM and I'll send you a brand new set for your favorite hero. Of course, there is a catch: 5 of those heroes must be Invoker, Anti Mage, Naga Siren, Earthshaker and Keeper of the Light.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> Starting today, we go ahead with our own challenges.
> *This is mine:*
> Anyone to complete 20 matches using 20 different heroes and winning them from a total of 30 possible ones (loose up to 10), hit me a PM and I'll send you a brand new set for your favorite hero. Of course, there is a catch: 5 of those heroes must be Invoker, Anti Mage, Naga Siren, Earthshaker and Keeper of the Light.



Ok,challenge accepted. and my favourite hero is Techies. So I want the arcana only.


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> Starting today, we go ahead with our own challenges.
> *This is mine:*
> Anyone to complete 20 matches using 20 different heroes and winning them from a total of 30 possible ones (loose up to 10), hit me a PM and I'll send you a brand new set for your favorite hero. Of course, there is a catch: 5 of those heroes must be Invoker, Anti Mage, Naga Siren, Earthshaker and Keeper of the Light.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 14, 2014)

WTF !
I pped due to my Internet disconnection and they punish me with 5 low priority games!

Guys any idea about this?
How to quickly complete them?


Also guys what are your timings for doto 2 games?
I mean when do you play together?


----------



## hsr (Sep 14, 2014)

Aaaand I have achieved the Burning limit, 834 xpm yisssssss
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/29593987819883861/61E5E0B9F6BC10F90DC8099B0D3A804273F33D9D/


----------



## Sarath (Sep 15, 2014)

So this happened XD

*i.imgur.com/khxjLao.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

I was Sandking, died first


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 15, 2014)

hsr said:


> Aaaand I have achieved the Burning limit, 834 xpm yisssssss
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



noob 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/VFyaTVz.jpg



buff dire plz


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/tN8wJZ3.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2014)

Eh???
*i.imgur.com/zSTOqrz.jpg?1


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Eh???
> *i.imgur.com/zSTOqrz.jpg?1



We both have same GPM.

Borat Sagdiyev - Records - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## 007 (Sep 15, 2014)

Just came across this. For you DOTA2 players - LXG DOTA 2 Tournament.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We both have same GPM.
> 
> Borat Sagdiyev - Records - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats



Whoa, same to the 2 decimal places!!!

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> Just came across this. For you DOTA2 players - LXG DOTA 2 Tournament.



Its a LAN tournament 
Bangalore


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 15, 2014)

Pfft not impressed 

*i.imgur.com/FdcPoxE.png


----------



## hsr (Sep 15, 2014)

Today is a sad day, reddit, dota, dotabuff, dota2lounge, imgur, ycombinator and a bunch of other sites as well blocked for me. Soon, I presume DF is on the list.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 15, 2014)

hsr said:


> Today is a sad day, reddit, dota, dotabuff, dota2lounge, imgur, ycombinator and a bunch of other sites as well blocked for me. Soon, I presume DF is on the list.



try *pay.reddit.com/r/Dota2

- - - Updated - - -

oh wait, is this blocked only for you? or for all employee?

If they blocked DF, make me moderator, since you will not be able to do modding anymore in office time.


----------



## hsr (Sep 15, 2014)

New proxy policy, they use a pfsense gateway for our traffic. Even proxies and VPNs are banned man. They have been collecting URIs it seems, since now way in hell can they block the whole reddit website (it's grouped under news feeds). We don't have access to any national media, tv media, top tier state media whatsoever. Sadly, we don't have a privacy policy and the one that exists specifically states that _all the data belong to them_ ahuehuehue


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2014)

hsr said:


> New proxy policy, they use a pfsense gateway for our traffic. Even proxies and VPNs are banned man. They have been collecting URIs it seems, since now way in hell can they block the whole reddit website (it's grouped under news feeds). We don't have access to any national media, tv media, top tier state media whatsoever. Sadly, we don't have a privacy policy and the one that exists specifically states that _all the data belong to them_ ahuehuehue



Is this policy applicable to the whole office or just a certain area that you work in? In my office, there is a whole wing dedicated to ********* projects. ********* requires that their ODCs (Offshore Development Centers) have no access to any unauthorized websites. Therefore, all email, social media, entertainment, etc sites are blocked, even news websites. Reddit works, but there are no images because imgur and other image hosting sites are blocked.

However, there one point in the whole office where the internet is unrestricted in one of the conference rooms since it might be the case that unrestricted internet access might be needed for some business purposes. You should see whether your workplace has a similar location. If not there's probably at least one VPN that exists as a failsafe that they use for accessing the net, only they might not have told you about it.

- - - Updated - - -

Edit: Redacted company name.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 15, 2014)

hsr said:


> Today is a sad day, reddit, dota, dotabuff, dota2lounge, imgur, ycombinator and a bunch of other sites as well blocked for me. Soon, I presume DF is on the list.



Well, you already posted that forum is dying and sheepishly closed off-topic thread instead of trying to actually fix it. In other news, the logout problem is still happening here. 
GG


----------



## hsr (Sep 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is this policy applicable to the whole office or just a certain area that you work in? In my office, there is a whole wing dedicated to ********* projects. ********* requires that their ODCs (Offshore Development Centers) have no access to any unauthorized websites. Therefore, all email, social media, entertainment, etc sites are blocked, even news websites. Reddit works, but there are no images because imgur and other image hosting sites are blocked.
> 
> However, there one point in the whole office where the internet is unrestricted in one of the conference rooms since it might be the case that unrestricted internet access might be needed for some business purposes. You should see whether your workplace has a similar location. If not there's probably at least one VPN that exists as a failsafe that they use for accessing the net, only they might not have told you about it.
> 
> ...



Exactly so, I think most of the companies work this way. The sysadmins and HR have non-blocked traffic and that's uncapped and prioritized for VOIP and whatnot. We have like 5 conference rooms and all are having Windows, unrestricted and not under the proxy (meetings and video conferences are encrypted I *think*). Thing is, somebody in IT know stuff and they blocked the wayback machine, and as I speak webcache resuts are also banned.

- - - Updated - - -



Allu Azad said:


> Well, you already posted that forum is dying and sheepishly closed off-topic thread instead of trying to actually fix it. In other news, the logout problem is still happening here.
> GG



actually Raaabo closed it, mods can reply to closed threads


----------



## snap (Sep 15, 2014)

Sad what happened to the offtopic thread don't know where to even post this, even more regulars will cease to post i think. Maybe i will go post this rant in TDF suggestion thread, rhitwick and faun posted great reasons before as to why offtopic thread should exist :\ 



Spoiler



*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/184355-r-i-p-offtopic-thread.html

*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/182337-offtopic-thread-locked-day.html



			
				rhitwick said:
			
		

> Raaabo, the content of offtopic does not always deserve a new thread, most of the time they are random rant. The posts do not meant anything, do not help anyone rather a place for goof-off.
> Primary idea was to post only random thoughts but now it works kinda a shoutbox/chatbox of any other forum.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2014)

Move to the #krow IRC channel. That is the best place to trash talk.


----------



## snap (Sep 15, 2014)

dvjex not playing dota anymore? D;




Spoiler



irc ded, offtopic thread already had no activity. No need for its closure


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2014)

Couple of us hang out on IRC. Usually at work.


----------



## snap (Sep 15, 2014)

this guy's videos are so stupid and funny, epic music


----------



## hsr (Sep 15, 2014)

We created #krow to unleash full on terror on nublets ahuehuehue


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Eh???
> *i.imgur.com/zSTOqrz.jpg?1


that was not all time, this is 
*i.imgur.com/X0wn497.jpg


----------



## snap (Sep 15, 2014)

Just had this match ಠ_ಠ

Match 898243396 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## hsr (Sep 15, 2014)

WELL
*blogs.isb.bj.edu.cn/16theos/files/2013/01/tumblr_mbxyz37ocB1r24tl6o2_1280.gif
*i.imgur.com/gl1BuTi.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2014)

Bone Fletcher has the highest xpm here on TDF I think


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 15, 2014)

Beat me 

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Bone Fletcher has the highest xpm here on TDF I think


i was trying to upload image but.....check my dotabuff acc
here
if you click on this week mode, you will know that i am 



Spoiler



addicted to Windranger moreover loving her  and got 2TB external HDD


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 15, 2014)

k.lol.

*i.imgur.com/AGd3sXg.png

Vegeta - Records - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

- - - Updated - - -

So was checking first matches of the digitians , here what I found the most interesting..

White Fang - Matches - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2014)

arijitsinha;2158996
So was checking first matches of the digitians  said:


> White Fang - Matches - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats[/url]





I didnt know I had this creative side in me 

- - - Updated - - -
White Fang - Matches - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
Check this page
Zeus hard carry build 

- - - Updated - - -

Dafuq that GPM Arijit?!?!??!?!


----------



## sygeek (Sep 15, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Beat me
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


say again? 
*i.imgur.com/KuhEL4z.png


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 16, 2014)

sygeek said:


> say again?


ember so broken cyka tangina bobo Mne pohui
Russian dictionary to use in dota


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2014)

sygeek said:


> say again?
> *i.imgur.com/KuhEL4z.png



Plz teach me Ember. I cant land chains with the help of slight of fist skill. Always milliseconds late. Or end up pressing chains first before slights of fists.


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 16, 2014)

the trick is to not wait was after casting sof( you should be in range so that you hero doesn't walk to get in range)


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> the trick is to not wait was after casting sof( you should be in range so that you hero doesn't walk to get in range)



You mean, if heroes are in range of SoF, I should cast chains as soon as I cast SoF ?


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> You mean, if heroes are in range of SoF, I should cast chains as soon as I cast SoF ?



It's easy to do when there a some more targets to hit during SoF, but when only doing it on 1/2 heroes who are running away, the timing is impossible for me too :'(


----------



## hsr (Sep 16, 2014)

7:7 ask and thou shall receive


Spoiler






> Reddit.com is neither a News site nor is it a Media website but merely a community/forum for a huge community. There are a multiple number of places where it falls under the same category of stackoverflow. /r/python /r/programming /r/technology /r/ios /r/android /r/windows /r/linux and countless others are under the domain reddit.com. Its front page might seem like a social networking website because it really depends on the number of people up-voting (exactly like in StackOverflow) and the popular content are news and pictures of cats.
> 
> Imgur.com is the world's largest image hosting website which also provides an option to up/down vote its material and hence mimic a social network. It would be very optimal if you block imgur.com and NOT i.imgur.com since i.imgur.com only serves static images and a lot of websites use it for storing data (many forums post their screenshots on imgur.com). It is also safe for work purposes as it strips out all EXIF data of an image and no identity information is passed.
> 
> Please remove blocking of reddit.com (it uses both http and https), as it helps a lot in staying touch with technology and often come in help at finding answers.






ahuehahueahue I haz reddit nao


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 16, 2014)

hahaha nyc1


----------



## Sarath (Sep 16, 2014)

I finally unlocked the secret to increase MMR = Sky - can carry can support can both with ease if mid


*i.imgur.com/FNof2VG.jpg


Posted the pic to throw attention at Omni. Went for a carry build cornering me into being a hard support. And not to mention he failed at being a carry and failed at being a support too. These are the kind of mor*ns you find sometimes and the only way to deal with them is by playing support yourself.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> You mean, if heroes are in range of SoF, I should cast chains as soon as I cast SoF ?


It's hard to cast SoF + chains on a single target. But like Niilesh said, get in range for SoF (which you'll memorize with practice) and cast chains IMMEDIATELY after SoF since SoF has 0 cast time. But make sure you're in SoF cast range or you'll just end up casting chains first.

If you're ganking early game (for example a lane with one or two heroes), you should have full mana to properly execute a gank.  Don't use your SoF + chains combo first. Use shield (which should me maxed by now) and remnant directly on top of your target. Hopefully your teammates are following you by this time. Now dmg them with your right clicks + shield dmg. Hopefully they should be running to their tower. And that's exactly what you want. Once there are no creeps near them use your chains and try to catch up with them using your remnants. Lastly you can use SoF to finish off your target(s). Since ember is so mana hungry I always build drums after phase. It really helps his piss poor stats, chasing power and retarded mana pool (don't build aquila)

I also like to keep defensive remnants if I know I can get counter ganked. Later in the game, ALWAYS keep defensive remnants while farming lanes or teamfighting. Only initiate with remnant during ganks or chasing fleeing heroes. During fights I usually hold the backline (spam SoF + chains) and rarely show face to enemies (unless I'm snowballing). Even if I get initiated on, I use my defensive remnant. Ember is very squishy and it's very easy to kill him, even if you're snowballing since he rarely has any stat items in his build except drums (which you sell late game).

Btw, silence COMPLETELY fvcks him up. Beware of heroes with single target silence (clinkz, sky, silencer). And don't rush battlefury, get it after phase and drums (even if you're the only carry in the game). Unlike AM, battlefury on ember is not a farming item (although it speeds up his farm for a second battlefury). It helps your teamfight (and counter push) and actually is a good comeback item. 

I like to pick ember against tinker, NP or breed. This guy is a rat exterminator.

Edit: I think this more than what you asked for


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks a lot. Thats all I can say.


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone taking part in that Digital Wars tourney?


----------



## sygeek (Sep 17, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> Anyone taking part in that Digital Wars tourney?


what tourney?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2014)

Newbee vs Vici Gaming ESL ONE

Please watch game 2 when VoDs are available. I watched it in live in my cubicle 
This match is being considered the best match of this year so far.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2014)

Did you know that you could submit ideas for new heroes on the Playdota forums?

Hero Ideas - DotA Forums


----------



## hsr (Sep 17, 2014)

sygeek said:


> what tourney?



I think he's referring to this post: *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/187035-online-gaming-tournament-digital-wars-online-season-3-a.html


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 17, 2014)

hsr said:


> I think he's referring to this post: *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/187035-online-gaming-tournament-digital-wars-online-season-3-a.html



yesh. 5 man digit team, ez win.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 17, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> yesh. 5 man digit team, ez win.



It is a LAN tourney.. I guess.


----------



## Katalyst (Sep 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> It is a LAN tourney.. I guess.



No. It is an online tournament.


----------



## snap (Sep 17, 2014)

You guys should definitely try then


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2014)

What are the spoils?


----------



## snap (Sep 17, 2014)

Prize(s):-
Dota 2
Winner
INR 10,000/-
5 x Cooler Master Devastator

Runner Up
INR 8,000/-

2nd Runner Up
INR 5,000/-


*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/187035-online-gaming-tournament-digital-wars-online-season-3-a.html


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh yeah.. Lets M A K E  T E A M(s)    B O Y Z


----------



## hsr (Sep 17, 2014)

I would be amazed, appalled and flabbergasted if all 5 turn up at the same time and the hard carry don't say "lag re".


----------



## snap (Sep 17, 2014)

^^ I will standin with Razor xD


----------



## sygeek (Sep 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Oh yeah.. Lets M A K E  T E A M(s)    B O Y Z


someone has to take a stand for this ( [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] ), or everyone will say "make a team" and it'll never happen.


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 17, 2014)

just make a team already. 




snap agreed to be the manager


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 19, 2014)

Make a team guys
i cant guaranty my presence everyday between 5-19 so i cant participate

- - - Updated - - -

Had this close game yesterday
the invoker is trickhunter

so many buybacks, so many turn in leads.

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> I would be amazed, appalled and flabbergasted if all 5 turn up at the same time and the hard carry don't say "lag re".


 true

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/BUezjj7.png


----------



## Piyush (Sep 19, 2014)

^^Looks good. Close one.

- - - Updated - - -

EG vs C9 BO5 going on. Game 1= EG

- - - Updated - - -

EG vs C9

- - - Updated - - -

Game 2= C9, 12 min GG

- - - Updated - - -

Game 3= C9, 11 min GG


----------



## Ramu56 (Sep 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^Looks good. Close one.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


The results are already leaked by a retard in Joindota forum.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 19, 2014)

Yea... 
I was hoping for 5th match


----------



## Ramu56 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yaaaaaay, 3K


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2014)

I already have a team  

(although those noobs need me playing eternal support for the win)

- - - Updated - - -

Let's lobby today 

I can play only Sundays now


----------



## hsr (Sep 21, 2014)

Just a precautionary thing, I'm archiving this thread and porting it to a common format to facilitate any transformation of us from the existing forum to a replanted one or mirror or an archive that is search-able and indexable. In the advent of the discontinuance of the existing platform we utilize to congregate, the content is to be preserved and rehabilitated to a respectable source; which I solemnly assume the responsibility of.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2014)

hsr said:


> Just a precautionary thing, I'm archiving this thread and porting it to a common format to facilitate any transformation of us from the existing forum to a replanted one or mirror or an archive that is search-able and indexable. In the advent of the discontinuance of the existing platform we utilize to congregate, the content is to be preserved and rehabilitated to a respectable source; which I solemnly assume the responsibility of.



plz rephrase this in simple words


----------



## snap (Sep 21, 2014)

hsr said:


> Just a precautionary thing, I'm archiving this thread and porting it to a common format to facilitate any transformation of us from the existing forum to a replanted one or mirror or an archive that is search-able and indexable. In the advent of the discontinuance of the existing platform we utilize to congregate, the content is to be preserved and rehabilitated to a respectable source; which I solemnly assume the responsibility of.



dafq forum closing down or something? D;


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 21, 2014)

Don't mind [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] . He is just smoking.


----------



## hsr (Sep 21, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Don't mind [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] . He is just smoking.



*oldmanclub.org/dota/_images/5e2c17f6f7ed335f751c9808f7f0e95e/938%20-%20art%20caption%20hand_of_midas%20nature's_prophet%20quota%20sunglasses.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2014)

Saved for wallpaper. Thanks.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 21, 2014)

lets play lobby today..


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 21, 2014)

Wat a game by Vp vs Fnatic....


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2014)

[youtube]bRnzjN6uXTE[/youtube]


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 22, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/sg2xN26.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 22, 2014)

Had a few epic matches. Somehow we sneaked off a win


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2014)

Thinking of trying LoL

[youtube]ezCrOdC_PxY[/youtube]


----------



## snap (Sep 22, 2014)

Feels a bit cheesy....


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2014)

Its just a promotional video for the world championship event though


----------



## DVJex (Sep 22, 2014)

snap said:


> Feels a bit cheesy....


The video maybe. The song's good. 

Y v no hav cool song?


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 22, 2014)

Good music though.

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Saved for wallpaper. Thanks.



Bad res for wallpaper .


----------



## hsr (Sep 22, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Good music though.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



FTFY


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/FQEKaec.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2014)

^^ 

- - - Updated - - -

Pit Lord coming in 6.82

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/rfytGmA.png?1


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2014)

Hopefully the 6.82 patch will mean BS will become more relevant. Although I used to play it a lot early, but I don't enjoy playing it a lot now.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2014)

Dota 2 site updated for 6.82.

Dota 2 - Rekindling Soul


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Hopefully the 6.82 patch will mean BS will become more relevant. Although I used to play it a lot early, but I don't enjoy playing it a lot now.



Dont worry, we will get race car noise for BS when he reaches a threshold in movt speed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2014)

^^ Haha that would be epic  

But how about we get Ulti on all heroes in a particular radius with Aghanim Scepter? Surely that'll help a lot IMO.


----------



## hsr (Sep 23, 2014)

Seer vaccum OR magnus ulti with bs ulti on aghs with or without aghs lion or aa or warlock or sandking
aka nightmare on dotostreet


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2014)

6.82 update. BS no longer walks but sits in a red Ferrari.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2014)

My dreams will come true if they can remove the damage done by using DoT (damage over time) spells on viper.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 23, 2014)

Buff sniper, reduce his range kill him


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dota 2 site updated for 6.82.
> 
> Dota 2 - Rekindling Soul



Its Blank.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2014)

Some stats:

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/Capture.JPG



gameranand said:


> Its Blank.


They'll update when release is close I guess.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 23, 2014)

Guys let's play party at 9PM with your best heroes. I have to play invoker to complete doctor's challenge.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 23, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dota 2 site updated for 6.82.
> 
> Dota 2 - Rekindling Soul






gameranand said:


> Its Blank.



Bloodseeker has 6 bones in his necklace. Phantom lancer can have a max of 8 illusions. Roshan grants you a 2nd life.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 23, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Bloodseeker has 6 bones in his necklace. Phantom lancer can have a max of 8 illusions. Roshan grants you a 2nd life.


6 divided by 2 is 3. 

HL3 confirmed


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Its Blank.



Yeah. But they will update it when the patch comes. I think it will be soon.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah. But they will update it when the patch comes. I think it will be soon.



Oh ok. Thanks for the info. 
I thought its some kinda error or something.


----------



## snap (Sep 24, 2014)

Dayum the caster was right! Dota 2 - Rekindling Soul

The Rekindling Soul Update | Dota 2

Have to learn doto again 

Well Razor did not get nerfed that hard hueheuhue.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 24, 2014)

I cant play dota 2 for some days 
and the 6.82 changes are here
Bounty Rune and Crimson guard(Vanguard and Buckler) are available in Dota 2
Clinkz -Searing arrows no longer an Attack Modifier
HotD now have +3 hp regen (to matc hits components) and have 250 bonus hp to converted units
Phoenix agha upgrade -Supernova with an allied hero LOL
Windranger shackle range is increased too....


----------



## sygeek (Sep 24, 2014)

Clinkz received a huge buff imo. Orchid no longer core, MoM will let him come online earlier.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 24, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Clinkz received a huge buff imo. Orchid no longer core, MoM will let him come online earlier.



AND bone will be on a rampage xD Deso+Mael


----------



## sygeek (Sep 24, 2014)

So for the past week I was trying doc's challenge. Here are the results:
*i.imgur.com/qZeVGYp.png
*i.imgur.com/j8MAG1q.png


19-11

F*ck invoker


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2014)

*Dafuq is wrong with map*

- - - Updated - - -

Aghanim's Scepter now allows Holy Persuasion to target Ancient Creeps (maximum 1 Ancient Creep per level of Hand of God) <--- *DAFUQ*

- - - Updated - - -

Shuriken Toss now bounces to all Tracked units within a 900 range<-- This I like

- - - Updated - - -

Bloodseeker literally will be least played now


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 24, 2014)

GG VOLVO.
But that SF arcana.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2014)

Vacuum cooldown rescaled from 28.0 seconds to 28 seconds<-- LOL ?

- - - Updated - - -

Doom now requires Aghanim's Scepter to disable passives<-- Poor Doomling

- - - Updated - - -

Spirit Bear now has 300 mana<-- Can make MoM on bear now.

- - - Updated - - -

Night Stalker
Hunter in the Night attack speed increased from 45/55/65/75 to 45/60/75/90
Darkness duration increased from 25/50/80 to 40/60/80 
^^More stalking now

- - - Updated - - -

Turn Rate improved from 0.5 to 0.7<-- Pudge lost some weight

- - - Updated - - -

Life Drain can now be targeted on allies, allowing Pugna to drain his own life into them<-- Pugna and TB can make some sick moves now if in same team

- - - Updated - - -

Charge of Darkness cooldown reduced from 35 to 12<-- Mad Cow disease

- - - Updated - - -

Added Aghanim's Scepter: While activated, God's Strength grants an allied aura (900 area of effect) for 40/60/80% of base damage<-- Late game god

- - - Updated - - -

Added Aghanim's Scepter: Grants Timbersaw a second Chakram.<-- core items 2 blood stones now

- - - Updated - - -

Viper
Corrosive Skin now only affects enemies within 1400 area of effect
Corrosive Skin damage cannot be reflected multiple times
^^Thank you IceFrog 

- - - Updated - - -

Gold cost reduced from 135 to 100< yey

- - - Updated - - -

March of the Machines damage type changed from Magical that pierces Spell Immunity to Magical that does not pierce Spell Immunity<-- 

- - - Updated - - -

Urn dmg: Changed from HP Removal to Pure<-- Each lane will have 1 now


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Vacuum cooldown rescaled from 28.0 seconds to 28 seconds<-- LOL ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



SOME REALLY INSANE UPDATE IF I MAY ADD...........

fck now it will be too fun to play fav BH.............


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2014)

RIP Bloodseeker.

- - - Updated - - -

Just discovered something. Double click on Dark Seer's changelog text in the 6.82 changelog and see what happens.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> RIP Bloodseeker.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Just discovered something. Double click on Dark Seer's changelog text in the 6.82 changelog and see what happens.



Just hover your mouse and it will do the same 

- - - Updated - - -

Riki is insanely changed if you guys checked his skills.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 24, 2014)

BS Will never DIE! 
I will try to master this new SKILL! And make people CRY

- - - Updated - - -

Din't come across many chens 
explain this
Aghanim's Scepter now allows Holy Persuasion to target Ancient Creeps (maximum 1 Ancient Creep per level of Hand of God


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Din't come across many chens
> explain this
> Aghanim's Scepter now allows Holy Persuasion to target Ancient Creeps (maximum 1 Ancient Creep per level of Hand of God



Suppose Chen is lvl 11, has 4 lvl of Holy Slavery skill and has Agha. That means he can control2 Ancient creeps apart from 2 Neutral creeps

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/TeJojcO.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

^^Here he has agha + 4 lvl on Holy Slavery and lvl 3 Ultimate


----------



## theserpent (Sep 24, 2014)

What the hell :O

- - - Updated - - -

Riki got a really good update


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 24, 2014)

Chen can never get an aghs at level 11.

Don't know why they are trying to make the game noob friendly.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2014)

*Phoenix Added Aghanim's Scepter: Allows Phoenix to cast Supernova on an allied hero, bringing both into the Sun to be reborn together. This does not refresh either hero's ultimate. 500 cast range. If the Sun is destroyed, both heroes will die.*
Now now, if Phoenix gets Terrorblade with Metamorphosis used already AND the sun survives the attacks, this is the most OP thing I noticed in this update.

Same goes for Invoker's spells, DS vaccum, WD cask, ES fissure, etcetc

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and *Techies* got good *buff* as well


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/LtIVjnB.gif


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Sep 24, 2014)

_Viper_
_Corrosive Skin now only affects enemies within 1400 area of effect_
_Corrosive Skin damage cannot be reflected multiple times

_Doom
 Doom now requires Aghanim's Scepter to disable passives Doom ability cast point increased from 0.3 to 0.5

 Death Prophet
Exorcism cooldown increased from 115 to 135

Windranger
Shackleshot max latch distance from 525 to 575
Windrun duration increased from 2.75/3.5/4.25/5.0 to 3/4/5/6

Sven
Added Aghanim's Scepter: While activated, God's Strength grants an allied aura (900 area of effect) for 40/60/80% of base damage. (Sven is here to pump you up!)

Queen of Pain
Base Attack Time improved from 1.7 to 1.6
Removed unit targeting from Sonic Wave
Sonic Wave final area of effect increased from 300 to 450

Juggernaut
The following abilities no longer cancel Blade Fury: Chronosphere, Toss, Black Hole, Global Silence, Doom.
Blade Fury cooldown from 30/27/24/21 to 30/26/22/18






- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/AgxpixC.jpg?1


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2014)

^^After going through those images I can say that 



Spoiler



*comeback is real!!!*


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2014)

This would affect the gameplay a hell lot in every way. Also that new rune, which gives XP and gold and regenerate every 2 mins.

Ogre Magi Multicast got a good buff....Also the base regen increased a hell lot. Now I can play with him peacefully.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 24, 2014)

So 6.82 should be out before end of September right?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> So 6.82 should be out before end of September right?



Dunno ?? I am also waiting for this update coz of Magi.


----------



## hsr (Sep 24, 2014)

Get ready for the bottlebundlemegarunesupercastingnomoref'uckingtinkerrazorvoidshaman

The whole game will change, the current "PUSH THE DAMN TOWERS" will transform to the classic "DO NOT FEED OMG NUB" and then Axe, Bristle, Centaur, Bane players will watch as feeble carries crawl the ground with bs and rikki players dancing and running. GOD DAMNIT WE NEED VOKER BUFF MOAR!!!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2014)

hsr said:


> Get ready for the bottlebundlemegarunesupercastingnomoref'uckingtinkerrazorvoidshaman
> 
> The whole game will change, the current "PUSH THE DAMN TOWERS" will transform to the classic "DO NOT FEED OMG NUB" and then Axe, Bristle, Centaur, Bane players will watch as feeble carries crawl the ground with bs and rikki players dancing and running. GOD DAMNIT WE NEED VOKER BUFF MOAR!!!



Thanks to this Deathball push is now in RIP state.
No moar TI4 -ish finals


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2014)

OMG how am I gonna survive in this. I feed a lot.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2014)

Just saw this on FB:

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t31.0-8/10712424_10204507863234641_7608525084627322703_o.jpg


----------



## debarshi (Sep 25, 2014)

Uhh, they just had to go on and **** BS up.. and huskar too =w=

WHY MESS WITH THE LIFEBREAK?! 

And what's up with the friggin' map!


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 25, 2014)

Riki has been nerf'd IMO. Even the most upgraded fade time is now double of previous. 

Anyways that new rune will make things interesting. Everyone in pub games will be trying to get it for the first dew days at least.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2014)

Bounty Hunter new shuriken skill


Spoiler



Doritos - Gfycat



- - - Updated - - -

Pudge The Butcher
[youtube]NDsvq8MkPZ8[/youtube]


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 25, 2014)

FTW


----------



## Desmond (Sep 25, 2014)

Countering Tinker with 6.82 Timbersaw.

[video]*giant.gfycat.com/UniformEnchantedEquine.mp4[/video]


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2014)

^^Holy hell
Thats deforestation


----------



## debarshi (Sep 25, 2014)

The meta is going to change so damn much, that it'd be wise to play at least a week of bot matches just to get a hang of it.. 

Ah yeah, at the Riki change, I was like WHUUUUUUUUUT -_-


----------



## Desmond (Sep 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^Holy hell
> Thats deforestation



Timbersaw isn't really a tree friendly person.

- - - Updated - - -



debarshi said:


> The meta is going to change so damn much, that it'd be wise to play at least a week of bot matches just to get a hang of it..
> 
> Ah yeah, at the Riki change, I was like WHUUUUUUUUUT -_-



That means Riki will be invis from level 1 onwards. BH can't even counter him till he gets level 6.

- - - Updated - - -

6.82 Pugna:

*i.imgur.com/LpLEveD.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

6.82 Bounty Hunter:

Doritos - Gfycat

- - - Updated - - -

6.82 PL


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm new to role playing games, untill now i only played FPS and Racing games.
So, how they are played?(I'm downloading Dota 2)


----------



## Desmond (Sep 25, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> I'm new to role playing games, untill now i only played FPS and Racing games.
> So, how they are played?(I'm downloading Dota 2)



Prepare for mental harassment and insults. This is most common in Dota 2 for new players. You could play with us. We are more forgiving 

If you are absolutely new, you might want to read this:

Welcome to Dota, You Suck | Purge Gamers


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2014)

PL looks cool though


----------



## snap (Sep 25, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> I'm new to role playing games, untill now i only played FPS and Racing games.
> So, how they are played?(I'm downloading Dota 2)



Welcome!  there is not much harassment when starting cause all are new players in that bracket. Complete the in game tutorial read a good guide etc. 

Dota 2 Wiki


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 25, 2014)

None of my real life friends play Dota 2.
I'll play with guys, if you don't mind


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2014)

debarshi said:


> The meta is going to change so damn much, that it'd be wise to play at least a week of bot matches just to get a hang of it..
> 
> Ah yeah, at the Riki change, I was like WHUUUUUUUUUT -_-



But look at the delay....8 sec. Means once he breaks his invisibility then he can be killed.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah. But if you max invis before mid game you should be fine.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 25, 2014)

Well that escalated quickly!!... See at peak speed 


Spoiler


----------



## Desmond (Sep 25, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Well that escalated quickly!!... See at peak speed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Dude, everyone knows that Steam shows bullshit speeds sometimes. Hardly anything new. 

Search on the net and you will see thousands such examples:

*i774.photobucket.com/albums/yy26/jtambis6/Steammegafast.png

*i.imgur.com/LJ4kP.png

*i.imgur.com/x98ASaG.jpg


----------



## snap (Sep 25, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> None of my real life friends play Dota 2.
> I'll play with guys, if you don't mind



Everyone is in the same boat i guess


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 25, 2014)

@DeSmOnD dAvId I know, I was just trolling around..


----------



## sygeek (Sep 25, 2014)

How do I play nature's prophet? Do I afk farm for 20 minutes and be useless OR do I try to gank around the map and keep feeding?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2014)

sygeek said:


> How do I play nature's prophet? Do I afk farm for 20 minutes and be useless OR do I try to gank around the map and keep feeding?



gank with lane who has range dmg, sprout and all kill the target.
Rinse and repeat

- - - Updated - - -

[youtube]t_rMi5Kg6gw[/youtube]


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 26, 2014)

[MENTION=294461]abhigeek[/MENTION] Read a few basic guides and always refer to item guides in-game. Also, I recommend you to play a few bot matches before trying public games. Mostly stick with new heroes(check limited heroes list)


----------



## sygeek (Sep 26, 2014)

It's here!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2014)

First impressions anyone?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 26, 2014)

guys the new sf model is very similar to the wc3 model, especially the walking, 3rd raze and ulti animations...blizzard will take some action maybe?


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 26, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys the new sf model is very similar to the wc3 model, especially the walking, 3rd raze and ulti animations...blizzard will take some action maybe?



I think Valve already learned their lesson with Skeleton King........ they must have some strategy behind this


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2014)

sygeek said:


> How do I play nature's prophet? Do I afk farm for 20 minutes and be useless OR do I try to gank around the map and keep feeding?



Solo farming is viable only if you have competent team mates who can handle on their own. If your teammates falter, you will get dragged down with them. Even if solo farming NCs, look for ganking opportunities, TP is, sprout and kill. Try to intercept low hp enemies who are retreating.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

What the HELL!!!!
Last night i done, downloading of dota 2 upto 3gb,
But today its starting from 0%.


----------



## snap (Sep 26, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> What the HELL!!!!
> Last night i done, downloading of dota 2 upto 3gb,
> But today its starting from 0%.



Same thing happened with my Payday 2 download few days back  it happens when you are downloading a game and a update comes


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

^^ But I disabled the automatic updates....
I guess, I'm done......I'm not going to download again, already wasted 3gb.
F*** u "Steam"


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> ^^ But I disabled the automatic updates....
> I guess, I'm done......I'm not going to download again, already wasted 3gb.
> F*** u "Steam"



We will miss you.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

With 512kbps net, I kept my lappy On for hours, Still i got "Babaji ka Thullu"


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 26, 2014)

Anyone experienced recent disconnections after the update. I got disconnected 3 or 4 times during the game but internet working fine.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 26, 2014)

After a recent update, I can no longer run local lobbies under linux. Anyone else facing the same issue ?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2014)

aaruni said:


> After a recent update, I can no longer run local lobbies under linux. Anyone else facing the same issue ?



You too play Dota>???


----------



## aaruni (Sep 26, 2014)

started recently.


----------



## snap (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome to the tdf doto gang


----------



## aaruni (Sep 26, 2014)

"I bring my blade"


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 26, 2014)

who is RetroGrade here? he plays tinker like a pro...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> who is RetroGrade here? he plays tinker like a pro...



Dont know his tdf id
But he usually plays with us all


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 27, 2014)

i didnt played dota 2 for 6 days 
my best achievement so far

PS: my bro played when i was away..so that doesnt count
below 2 posts are messed due to DB entry ..sorry


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 27, 2014)

messed up entry


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 27, 2014)

TDF messed up


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> who is RetroGrade here? he plays tinker like a pro...



Gigz


----------



## theserpent (Sep 27, 2014)

BS is so messed up :/
Can anyone explain the 1st skill to me?


----------



## snap (Sep 27, 2014)

theserpent said:


> BS is so messed up :/
> Can anyone explain the 1st skill to me?



Bloodseeker - Dota 2 Wiki 

It gives units affected by it to deal and take bonus damage and gives away health when killed. So you have to Bloodrage someone before killing if you want to heal, maybe try it on creeps.. he is now a utility hero cause of the AOE silence i guess


----------



## theserpent (Sep 27, 2014)

snap said:


> Bloodseeker - Dota 2 Wiki
> 
> It gives units affected by it to deal and take bonus damage and gives away health when killed. So you have to Bloodrage someone before killing if you want to heal, maybe try it on creeps.. he is now a utility hero cause of the AOE silence i guess


We don't get extra damage ? Or we get damaged more ?


----------



## sygeek (Sep 28, 2014)

Won against a snowballing 6-slotted PL with rat doto. Icefrog must be proud. 
*i.imgur.com/QPuNQvS.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 28, 2014)

TheVenerable always feeding :/

Anyways check this out: Racecar Bloodseeker 2.0 - Gfycat


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 28, 2014)

this new update has made the game pure ****.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 28, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> this new update has made the game pure ****.


True, the XP and gold graph in most of my games is like the pulse of a dying person. In 80% of my games, there were comebacks. Some games we managed to recover and win. But some games they had more carries and we lost..

On the bright side, I'm having epic matches these days. I've also noticed that after the end of match these days I'm really mentally tired, unlike the last patch.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> this new update has made the game pure ****.



No I think it made it better....now even if you are winning then also you have to be very careful.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> No I think it made it better....now even if you are winning then also you have to be very careful.


This update made 5 carry team win 80% games, cause of this s-h-i-t  xp and gold comeback. 
No need of strategy, no need of positioning, no need of skill. Now anybody can win irrespective of how good they played


----------



## snap (Sep 28, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> TheVenerable always feeding :/
> 
> Anyways check this out: Racecar Bloodseeker 2.0 - Gfycat



 I tanked for the team atleast Match 925563845 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> This update made 5 carry team win 80% games, cause of this s-h-i-t  xp and gold comeback.
> No need of strategy, no need of positioning, no need of skill. Now anybody can win irrespective of how good they played



I only play support and after this patch I have lost very few matches as compared to my winnings.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I only play support and after this patch I have lost very few matches as compared to my winnings.


That's because you're always the solo support with a stun. 4 carries 1 support is better than 5 carries.

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> I tanked for the team atleast Match 925563845 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


Yep, he managed to hold the game so NP and I could split push.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 28, 2014)

I am new and want to join.
Steam Community :: Desi RJ


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2014)

sygeek said:


> That's because you're always the solo support with a stun. 4 carries 1 support is better than 5 carries.


LOL never noticed that....When will I start learning these small things.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 28, 2014)

6.82 in one sentence :

"The comeback is real"

Lost quite a few because of those and won a few too.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 29, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Won against a snowballing 6-slotted PL with rat doto. Icefrog must be proud.



seriously how did you guys win?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2014)

Sarath said:


> seriously how did you guys win?



Download and watch the replay.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 29, 2014)

Sarath said:


> seriously how did you guys win?


Once PL started snowballing past the 15 min mark, I knew I couldn't fight him at all. His team had worse farm than us but they gave him good teamfights. The new PL is a sh!t pusher and all he could do was win fights. NP and I easily took all the outer towers and started chirping the raxes. At one point he used BoT on a creep, which I killed and took the top rax. When I decided to finish mid he TP'd to his middle tower which was at 20% health. I destroyed it immediately and cancelled his TP (I'm still confused about this mechanic, does killing tower cancel the tp?). It was gg then.

Here's the match. We were 2 rax down and heavily behind in XP.

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> 6.82 in one sentence :
> 
> "The comeback is real"
> 
> Lost quite a few because of those and won a few too.


Yep, it's bullshit. In one match I got two kills on the most fed enemy heroes and got 3000 gold. We won from that point.


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 29, 2014)

Come on its not that bad, for me most of the time which gets lead after laning stage still wins. Just the matches are more close now.(also longer and exhausting)
Also with the last patch the gold gain is significantly reduced.

No the TP doesn't cancel if tower is destroyed IIRC.

- - - Updated - - -



Sarath said:


> seriously how did you guys win?


Pl is a deathball hero now


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 29, 2014)

The new pl changes I see is, he spawns illusions faster, but the duration is shorter. Also the speed boost is really a buff which the older pl needs badly to catch.

BTW, if pl builds skadi, does his illusion will also slow the target?


----------



## sygeek (Sep 29, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> The new pl changes I see is, he spawns illusions faster, but the duration is shorter. Also the speed boost is really a buff which the older pl needs badly to catch.
> 
> BTW, if pl builds skadi, does his illusion will also slow the target?


He's heavily teamfight oriented now and not a ricing carry anymore. Diffusal is CORE.

Illusions don't get skadi buff neither the health so its not worth it.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> The new pl changes I see is, he spawns illusions faster, but the duration is shorter. Also the speed boost is really a buff which the older pl needs badly to catch.
> 
> BTW, if pl builds skadi, does his illusion will also slow the target?



I don't think so. No other orb effects work except melee Feedback AFAIK.

But I think Skadi is more viable on PL now since he can catch up to his target faster.

- - - Updated - - -

Edit: For a carry build of course. Diffusal is still supreme.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, I am not sure but MKB minibash works on illusions too.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't think so. No other orb effects work except melee Feedback AFAIK.
> 
> But I think Skadi is more viable on PL now since he can catch up to his target faster.
> 
> ...


He has enough chasing power with spirit lance and diffusal. I think heart is better because the illusions get tankier as well


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2014)

Heart is a good item after Diffusal. But if farm is good and you are playing super hard carry, then Skadi is good.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 29, 2014)

sygeek said:


> He's heavily teamfight oriented now and not a ricing carry anymore. Diffusal is CORE.
> 
> Illusions don't get skadi buff neither the health so its not worth it.



Diffusial is/was always core on him. dont know why people made vlad/vanguard on him. In yesterday's match enemy pl made skadi, and hell, all of us were being damn slowed. BTW, illusions gets benefit from skadi's stats also, it would be luxury 6th item.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Also, I am not sure but MKB minibash works on illusions too.



nope, minibash dont works from illusions, then it would be a permastun.

- - - Updated - - -

*store.steampowered.com/news/14529/

Come back nerfed.


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 29, 2014)

looks like you guys don't know much about illusion mechanics

they benifit from endurance aura and that present in yasha and its upgrades
they benifit from truestrike(or whatever can't remember the namel from MKB
they benifit from butterfly evation. yes i am not joking, with enough heath such that support can't nuke them down they can kill supports with ease


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2014)

A good counter to PL is ES as I saw in a match with [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] At later stage PL was snowballing us but the ES Ulti totally shuts him down. All Illusions down in am matter of seconds. After that killing him with 1 or 2 spells is not that hard. I guess any good AOE damage Ulti is a good counter for PL. SK Ulti might also do it but haven't seen it first hand myself, I have only seen ES shutting down PL in an instant.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah. This is the match : Match 927633479 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

We won that game squarely because of ES and his timely ults.

Everytime they came close to our tier 3s, ES would blink in and ult and they would all scatter.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah. This is the match : Match 927633479 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
> 
> We won that game squarely because of ES and his timely ults.
> 
> Everytime they came close to our tier 3s, ES would blink in and ult and they would all scatter.



And I was basically being the cannon fodder while he was coming.....HOLD THE LINE.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2014)

Surprisingly they couldn't take a single tier 3.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 29, 2014)

Match 929042714 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


You guys much check the replay. That NP fed from start. Dire fountain was 20% health at the end. We just couldn't end it.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Surprisingly they couldn't take a single tier 3.



Yeah. One time Fischer did the Job and I killed and ran them away. Next 2 times ES Ulti did the job.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 30, 2014)

best counter to pl is Ember Spirit....


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> best counter to pl is Ember Spirit....



Elaborate pls.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 30, 2014)

pl was on my team and by the time he farmed diffusal, heart, manta the enemy ES had two battlefuries, Daedalus and pl was completely useless in late game....his illusions gone at the start of a fight....


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> pl was on my team and by the time he farmed diffusal, heart, manta the enemy ES had two battlefuries, Daedalus and pl was completely useless in late game....his illusions gone at the start of a fight....



Yes but thats the case only when your Ember was better than PL in farming. What if its not the case ??
Then PL would easily rape him, All Ember could do at that time is save himself with the remnants if I am not wrong.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2014)

He could try to escape with his remnants but the new PL can charge and catch up with him with his illusions.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yes but thats the case only when your Ember was better than PL in farming. What if its not the case ??
> Then PL would easily rape him, All Ember could do at that time is save himself with the remnants if I am not wrong.


PL illusions are pretty sh1t before he gets a heart. By the time PL gets a diffusal, any decent ember will manage to get a Bfury. A single SoF will do a decent amount of dmg to PL and most of his ilu will be either dead or have very little HP. This will help distinguish the real PL for your teammates to finish off. The main point of ember is distinguishing illusions from the real PL so your teammates know whom to focus. One shotting him with 2xBfury and 2xDaed is just an added bonus.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He could try to escape with his remnants but the new PL can charge and catch up with him with his illusions.


Any decent ember will keep a remnant somewhere safe before fights. But still PL cannot catch up with ember (SoF will kill all illusions and searing chains will stop PL and his 100% dmg taking clone).


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 1, 2014)

I am losing every game since the new patch, back to 35xx MMR from 38xx (((....anyone else experiencing the same ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> I am losing every game since the new patch, back to 35xx MMR from 38xx (((....anyone else experiencing the same ?



Not me. Although enemy team has been making way too many comebacks after the patch.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 1, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> I am losing every game since the new patch, back to 35xx MMR from 38xx (((....anyone else experiencing the same ?


I had the opposite, for the first few games I fed a lot and now i'm winning a lot.


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 1, 2014)

WTF


----------



## Sarath (Oct 1, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> I am losing every game since the new patch, back to 35xx MMR from 38xx (((....anyone else experiencing the same ?



lols

I have completely left solo MMR

but why this sudden vertical fall for you?


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 2, 2014)

Got Meepo as hero challenge.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 3, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> Got Meepo as hero challenge.



I have not completed a single hero challenge yet.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 3, 2014)

I was happily completing hero challenge one by one. 9 completed. Then I got Nyx Assassin . Lost 5 matches already. Not gonna touch him again.


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 3, 2014)

Nyx is easy. Need to gank at 6, no lane farming. Ez dagun ez lyf. 

Also games in SA servers are easier compared to US.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 3, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> I was happily completing hero challenge one by one. 9 completed. Then I got Nyx Assassin . Lost 5 matches already. Not gonna touch him again.


Because you suck at nyx assassin..


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> Nyx is easy. Need to gank at 6, no lane farming. Ez dagun ez lyf.
> 
> Also games in SA servers are easier compared to US.



Wait, i thought SEA was more difficult then US


----------



## sygeek (Oct 3, 2014)

snap said:


> Wait, i thought SEA was more difficult then US


It is. Mostly because people coordinate more in US (and use mic). In SEA you'll only find someone using mic to play a random song or some irritating white noise.


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 3, 2014)

I mostly play in US server and recently played a few on SEA server and the "game"  was easier. Like hardly any wards, ganks, coordination. Like a really chillaxed game. Everyone playing their own hame with hardly any map awareness. People hardly talk. Some occasional random pings, that's it.

Won meepo and earth spirit in game 1 itself. thank rage quitters


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2014)

Check this guy out: *www.facebook.com/groups/d2india/permalink/549364305199779/


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/ke1UCsh.png


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *i.imgur.com/ke1UCsh.png



SnY on void.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2014)

[youtube]bq6OJgy49Pc[/youtube]


----------



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2014)

See this guy's inventory: Steam Community :: No Coaches :: Item Inventory

Many of those items I didn't even know existed.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> See this guy's inventory: Steam Community :: No Coaches :: Item Inventory
> 
> Many of those items I didn't even know existed.



See my Inventory and you'll know what a Inven should look like.


----------



## snap (Oct 7, 2014)

^^


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 7, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> See this guy's inventory: Steam Community :: No Coaches :: Item Inventory
> 
> Many of those items I didn't even know existed.



You dont know PAADA?

The costliest courier was sold by him $38000
Currently he have the richest inventory which nearly cost 19286 keys, consider keys = $2.5, inventory cost = $48000
76561197976583523 | Dotagon | Dota 2 Tools

That is rough estimate, he have tons Legacy courier, and the above site doesnot calculate legacy courier's price I guess. Legacy couriers are the most rare item in dota 2.


----------



## thegr8anand (Oct 7, 2014)

I have been playing TF2 and Dota 2 for long but never understand how people can spend their monies on cosmetic items, similar in CS:GO. Earlier with TF2 atleast the different weapons had unique characteristics but Dota is purely cosmetic. I just sell whatever i get


----------



## Desmond (Oct 8, 2014)

thegr8anand said:


> I have been playing TF2 and Dota 2 for long but never understand how people can spend their monies on cosmetic items, similar in CS:GO. Earlier with TF2 atleast the different weapons had unique characteristics but Dota is purely cosmetic. I just sell whatever i get



People who have a taste for it wouldn't mind paying for it.

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> You dont know PAADA?
> 
> The costliest courier was sold by him $38000
> Currently he have the richest inventory which nearly cost 19286 keys, consider keys = $2.5, inventory cost = $48000
> ...



No, I heard of him for the first time.


----------



## snap (Oct 8, 2014)

Match 947548739 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats 

Won a lost game  our ancient was on 1/4 health and they had all their Tier 2 still standing


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 10, 2014)

ESL one Alliance vs EG game 1..... that had my heart pumping like hell. Amazing defense by [A] for so long, and the never ending push by zai Prophet and fear familiars, just amazing.


----------



## snap (Oct 10, 2014)

Dat guy in the crowd tho  rapier gaming xD


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2014)

Match 2 was equally awesome as well.


----------



## hsr (Oct 10, 2014)

thegr8anand said:


> i have been playing tf2 and dota 2 for long but never understand how people can spend their monies on cosmetic items, similar in cs:go. Earlier with tf2 atleast the different weapons had unique characteristics but dota is purely cosmetic. I just sell whatever i get :d



*d i g i t a l  s p o r t s*


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 10, 2014)

hsr said:


> *d i g i t a l  s p o r t s*



where r u?


----------



## hsr (Oct 10, 2014)

Work haz me, my account is with friends, I'm low on weed etc.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyways, groovy
[youtube]VahwMKEmPLk[/youtube]


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 11, 2014)

Played a game today as PL, kept losing myslef in the clones!!! He's a bit more fun to play than before I guess


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2014)

For the first time in post 6.82 patch, I came across "comeback is real" feeling. 

Match 952300079 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

Tiny managed a rampage after early feedfest


----------



## sygeek (Oct 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> For the first time in post 6.82 patch, I came across "comeback is real" feeling.
> 
> Match 952300079 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
> 
> Tiny managed a rampage after early feedfest


PA and tiny combo is so legit. After I got a few kills near the bot rune with the help of PA, I finished my Blink and managed to snowball from there. That rampage was the final nail in the coffin 

Honestly though, 5k xp isn't a comeback, you guys just gave up too easy


----------



## Desmond (Oct 11, 2014)

See the Lifestealer trick:


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 12, 2014)

Lol that techie counter.


----------



## snap (Oct 13, 2014)

Just had a epic match  Match 957232122 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

Necrophos = rock, Brewmaster = retrograde


----------



## Desmond (Oct 13, 2014)

snap said:


> Just had a epic match  Match 957232122 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
> 
> Necrophos = rock, Brewmaster = retrograde



Early game I didn't think we'd win.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Early game I didn't think we'd win.



Welcome to 6.82


----------



## hsr (Oct 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> Starting today, we go ahead with our own challenges.
> *This is mine:*
> Anyone to complete 20 matches using 20 different heroes and winning them from a total of 30 possible ones (loose up to 10), hit me a PM and I'll send you a brand new set for your favorite hero. Of course, there is a catch: 5 of those heroes must be Invoker, Anti Mage, Naga Siren, Earthshaker and Keeper of the Light.



Offer still stands for that one guy.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> Offer still stands for that one guy.



If you have observed, I say almost every game these days that we are going to lose.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> Offer still stands for that one guy.


I went 19-11. Kept losing with invoker (I even played with you and desmond. Desmond raged so hard at me for playing a sh!t invoker). I will say though I did so much tryhard during these matches and some of the matches were really really epic. Fun experience


----------



## aaruni (Oct 13, 2014)

Match 958766823 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

I'm Juggernaut.


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 14, 2014)

snap said:


> Just had a epic match  Match 957232122 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
> 
> Necrophos = rock, Brewmaster = retrograde



Dazzle made Armlet of Mordiggian :O OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snap (Oct 14, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Dazzle made Armlet of Mordiggian :O OMG!!!!!!!!!!



FYI that dazzle was too good, almost lost us that match D;


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 14, 2014)

SEA servers won't be working today.


hsr said:


> Offer still stands for that one guy.


I'll start the challenge soon. Will post when I do start. Keep a Techies arcana set ready


----------



## Piyush (Oct 14, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> SEA servers won't be working today.



This explains why we were finding a match for past 35 mins yesterday midnight. We got 5-6 matches and everytime one of us wasnt able to connect to server.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 14, 2014)

Our last match was a complete stomp: Match 958419797 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## sygeek (Oct 14, 2014)

Won this match with all our rax down and super mega creeps. By the time we lost 2 sets of rax, they had all t2 towers and some t1. Void went crazy.

Match 959867587 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## Desmond (Oct 14, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Won this match with all our rax down and super mega creeps. By the time we lost 2 sets of rax, they had all t2 towers and some t1. Void went crazy.
> 
> Match 959867587 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats



First time seeing Void without MoM.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> First time seeing Void without MoM.


he sold it i think


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> First time seeing Void without MoM.



hmmmm...AC and Mjoll gives enough attack speed and i needed agha to cast 1 man chrono most of the time (splitpushing f****)
i have seen in pro games too that players sells MoM to get satanic too in late game


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 15, 2014)

^^ Yeah, Satanic would help when we push alone and also esp. because MoM increases incoming damage by 30%. Without Chrono(if we're not farmed enough to take out in 4/5 hits) we'd be blown away IMO.


----------



## hsr (Oct 15, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> I'll start the challenge soon. Will post when I do start. Keep a Techies arcana set ready





> I'll send you a brand new set for your favorite hero


 suuure heheheh


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 15, 2014)

hsr said:


> Starting today, we go ahead with our own challenges.
> *This is mine:*
> Anyone to complete 20 matches using 20 different heroes and winning them from a total of 30 possible ones (loose up to 10), hit me a PM and I'll send you a brand new set for your favorite hero. Of course, there is a catch: 5 of those heroes must be Invoker, Anti Mage, Naga Siren, Earthshaker and Keeper of the Light.



Do they have to 30 continuous matches? or random 30 matches?


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 15, 2014)

Been playing some games just to see what the changes have 6.82 brought about 
Seems like comeback is really on, check this game 
Match 961370742 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
Practically dire was owning us for 90% of the game and our lancer was playing crappy, but towards the end finally everyone started to fall in sync 
Not to mention nevermore who came in quite late after his system rebooted and was sort of feeding, 
Im silencer btw and its in low priority thanx to my shitty pc crashing 
Does anyone have a tldr version of 6.82 patch analysis 
Or a good YouTube video will be nice


----------



## snap (Oct 15, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Been playing some games just to see what the changes have 6.82 brought about
> Seems like comeback is really on, check this game
> Match 961370742 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
> Practically dire was owning us for 90% of the game and our lancer was playing crappy, but towards the end finally everyone started to fall in sync
> ...



 damn, dire had 20000 xp lead and lost. 6.82 had crazy comeback mechanics 6.82b is almost balanced


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 15, 2014)

snap said:


> FYI that dazzle was too good, almost lost us that match D;



FYI Dazzle was one of my top 3 i have also saved my matches wid Dazzleeeeee


----------



## hsr (Oct 15, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Do they have to 30 continuous matches? or random 30 matches?



If it weren't so, I'd have said "Free set for anyone who has played 20 heroes"


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2014)

6.82c


> * Buyback cooldown increased from 6 to 7 minutes
> * AoE Gold NWFactor reduced from 0.06/0.06/0.05/0.04/0.03 to 0.05/0.05/0.05/0.04/0.03
> * AoE XP XPFactor reduced from 0.3/0.3/0.2/0.15/0.12 to 0.23/0.23/0.2/0.15/0.12
> * Mystic Flare damage is now dealt over 2.4 seconds instead of 2.2 seconds
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2014)

Buyback cooldown increased. That means if you mess up a teamfight twice, you gon' get ******.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 16, 2014)

Buyback in pub is a joke.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 16, 2014)

WindRunner is awesome hero ...
tried weird builds my fav build : Shackle->MoM with Maelstorm kills supports and squishy heroes right away
MoM very useful for pushing....
i need some other builds to work with her...
dont say *deso*...coz i dont like that item


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2014)

MKB? With her ult/MoM, you could permastun.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2014)

Dont laugh but if you are going for MoM, then do try basher too. With that much attack speed, it looks like a legit item.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Dont laugh but if you are going for MoM, then do try basher too. With that much attack speed, it looks like a legit item.



I don't think Basher works for ranged heroes.

Does it?


----------



## Cruzy (Oct 16, 2014)

It gives a 10% bash on ranged heroes which is deadly in ranged heroes with high attack speed


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2014)

Then why don't most people make it on ranged heroes?

- - - Updated - - -

That means its more viable on Windranger with her ult.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 16, 2014)

One of my better games with Zeus:

Match 963734889 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

Although people telling me that I KS is bit lame -__-


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2014)

Why do you care? Even if you KS, you are benefiting the team.


----------



## snap (Oct 16, 2014)

KS = Kill Secure


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 16, 2014)

In a pub match ksing isn't a problem, nobody cares, but some times it can be irritating and waste of resources, like when a simple hit would kill a hero, someone 
Comes in and throws a stun just to get kill that's quite obvious and if you do that in a -cm match that can upset the game


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> In a pub match ksing isn't a problem, nobody cares, but some times it can be irritating and waste of resources, like when a simple hit would kill a hero, someone
> Comes in and throws a stun just to get kill that's quite obvious and if you do that in a -cm match that can upset the game



This.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Then why don't most people make it on ranged heroes?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> That means its more viable on Windranger with her ult.


10% is why people dont make on ranged heroes..MKB -35% chance to mini stun
ranged heroes try to farm MKB over Bash but heroes like high AS (sniper) can farm and perma stun enemies upto death
MKB and SkullBasher both suits fine for her


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 16, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> In a pub match ksing isn't a problem, nobody cares, but some times it can be irritating and waste of resources, like when a simple hit would kill a hero, someone
> Comes in and throws a stun just to get kill that's quite obvious and if you do that in a -cm match that can upset the game





Piyush said:


> This.


Thing is I did 2x ulti when my teammates were down to 30% health approx and got an ultrakill. Couple of teammates weren't very happy


----------



## sygeek (Oct 16, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Thing is I did 2x ulti when my teammates were down to 30% health approx and got an ultrakill. Couple of teammates weren't very happy


It is only ks when you use an long CD ultimate to finish an otherwise secured kill.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 17, 2014)

^^ That's a tradeoff for playing Zeus. Getting flamed at is just part of the equation I guess 

Thinking of trying Tinker once lol. LH'ing with it seems kinda hard though.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2014)

Well we all said you "ks" because when 2-3 of the enemies had low hp and we were fighting you din't ulti(though it was ready) and when we died you did

- - - Updated - - -

Anyway,it was a nice match we won only cause of zeus,then later we all farmed.
At start lo and tiny did pro feeding :/


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 17, 2014)

^^ IO fed the whole match. Randomly relocating everywhere in the map and attacking enemy carries alone lol. 

There's this fine line in Ulti'ing. Have seen too many enemies go back if I ulti early in the fight and then make use of the cooldown and hit later.


----------



## Cruzy (Oct 17, 2014)

Zeus is best used with a player with good map awareness no?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2014)

I remember once playing mid against enemy Zeus. We both were lvl6 and there was not a first blood yet made into game. Some how, I was below 25% hp in mid against zeus (he was critically low too). So he ultied. At that moment 3 of my team members were also in low health in their respective lanes. Zeus made an ultra kill. And what followed next were the flame comments of team mates. Good ol times


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2014)

Best part was the other team commented "KS zeus" xD
Techfreak has learnt lot xD he's a pro now


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2014)

xiao8's wedding today.

In China, all dota matches are postponed due to this and everybody is watching the wedding streamed live.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> xiao8's wedding today.
> 
> In China, all dota matches are postponed due to this and everybody is watching the wedding streamed live.



First blood.


----------



## snap (Oct 17, 2014)

ಠ_ಠ ..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> First blood.



This point took my mind to someplace else. Things after wedding related.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> First blood.



If you are saying what I think you are saying, he married his long time girlfriend.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> First blood.



ttoftm?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If you are saying what I think you are saying, he married his long time girlfriend.


Aww..


arijitsinha said:


> ttoftm?


Nope. Came across in comments section r/dota2 only when someone shared this wedding news around ti3 - ti4


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> ttoftm?



What does that even mean?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 17, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Best part was the other team commented "KS zeus" xD



They were pissed. I mean PISSED. Esp the Drow Ranger.



theserpent said:


> Techfreak has learnt lot xD he's a pro now


----------



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What does that even mean?



sub reddit. nsfw


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> sub reddit. nsfw



God! Why did I even search that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 17, 2014)

Had a few sad games today. Lost badly in every one of them. No co-ordination 

Also, I reached 300 hrs in Dota 2! woooo 

Steam Community :: wuodland


----------



## Sarath (Oct 17, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Had a few sad games today. Lost badly in every one of them. No co-ordination
> 
> Also, I reached 300 hrs in Dota 2! woooo
> 
> Steam Community :: wuodland




Oh you're wuoland 

Why you no use ulti zues


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 18, 2014)

^
LOL not again


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 21, 2014)

Gah trolls trolls more trolls, had a mind fking kotl yesterday, though he didn't mess me up, he did teleport others to inaccessible areas :/ damn


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 21, 2014)

There is an option to disable help, can help with troll IO too.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2014)

Why cant I deny players when they ask for  mercy killing?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Match 974973101 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

We lost end-game. We couldn't get the vital pushes to win late-game.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2014)

Doom finds it hard to swallow - Gfycat


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 22, 2014)

Windranger-65 min game
nice match with retarded carry always try to mid gank-no farm-shouting NOOB
wow.... is valve really trying to put me @ 50% win rate?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Doom finds it hard to swallow - Gfycat



Lol 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2014)

^^That Ursa and CM play was funny


----------



## Cruzy (Oct 22, 2014)

Lol 
That was a good video!!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2014)

Those "5 reason to pick.." videos are funny. Do check Tiny, Magnus, Lion


----------



## Cruzy (Oct 22, 2014)

Then I have to see those . By the way, does Vlad's still stack with Ursa swipes? Coz I haven't played dota 2 na while


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2014)

Cruzy said:


> Then I have to see those . By the way, does Vlad's still stack with Ursa swipes? Coz I haven't played dota 2 na while



What was the last version you played?

As of 6.81 Orb effects work with Fury Swipes.

Though I still prefer making Vlads on Ursa and use another orb effect like Deso or skadi.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Oct 23, 2014)

Are you guys able to find servers?

12 minutes no server for me


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Are you guys able to find servers?
> 
> 12 minutes no server for me



playing on  eu east west


----------



## snap (Oct 23, 2014)

^^GiF not working?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^GiF not working?



yea


----------



## Desmond (Oct 23, 2014)

Are the servers up?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Are the servers up?



yup but with lag


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 23, 2014)

Having rather fun games in EU Server these days. Some things happen that never ever happen on SEA


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone uses Dragon War mouse? Need to replace my G300.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2014)

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] 
Regarding that Lore thread I told you about.

Lore megathread

This one is just huge.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 24, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION], you have that electric void hammer which looks like Mjolnir?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION], you have that electric void hammer which looks like Mjolnir?



Na man, lost it in bets 

Its price is 9-10 $ now.[STRIKE] Price may/may not rise when the void gets his new model.[/STRIKE]



> 3:07 PM - TrickHunteЯ™: Price wont rise becoz void hammer available on doto store with Ileague ticket
> 3:09 PM -
> TrickHunteЯ™: I league free to watch with free lags. and ticket items ll never go on sale so price will stay 8-10$


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 25, 2014)

One of the longest games of Dota 2 I played and one of the best come backs i am in too. 
Match 979908428 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
Won from two and half racks down, with our Ancient at half health (When enemies tier ones and twos were still standing). Thanks to a crazy sniper, who bought 3 Divine rapiers, with an sb and MOM and won us the game. He had  around 26k gold in bank when the game ended.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 25, 2014)

Bhargav Simha said:


> One of the longest games of Dota 2 I played and one of the best come backs i am in too.
> Match 979908428 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
> Won from two and half racks down, with our Ancient at half health (When enemies tier ones and twos were still standing). Thanks to a crazy sniper, who bought 3 Divine rapiers, with an sb and MOM and won us the game. He had  around 26k gold in bank when the game ended.


You were losing with that much XP advantage?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2014)

Apparently the Dota 2 network is down worldwide.

*rjackson.me/tools/mmstats/

- - - Updated - - -

Had a epic game: *www.dotabuff.com/matches/983212801

The ending was rather epic. Radiant pushed 2/3 times for our ancient but we kept getting them. In the end we lost. Epic game


----------



## theserpent (Oct 26, 2014)

Lost a good match :/ *www.dotabuff.com/matches/983837542
thanks to ES and SB who feeded at start :/


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2014)

90 min epic game: Match 984278572 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats



Spoiler



We lose


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 27, 2014)

League of Legends has made almost $1 billion in microtransactions - PC Gamer


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2014)

Once LoL gets its map overhaul, Im gonna try that.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2014)

Contact this guy if you want to start pwning in dota: Shanghai boy claims he can tell your video game future: Shanghaiist

- - - Updated - - -

*scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10351317_10202664147674757_4689213439762627693_n.jpg?oh=06f6ca04e5bf9392e148a13c9ad9ceb9&oe=54EEBC4E

- - - Updated - - -

*v.cdn.cad-comic.com/comics/cad-20141027-7bd70.png


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 27, 2014)

sygeek said:


> You were losing with that much XP advantage?



We were behind in XP the first 40 minutes.  and they pushed five man (so there is no drastic gain in xp to them) with 3 tanks and with ud tombstone, decay and heal , it was hard for us to defend. We only able to defend coz luna and lion let me steal their ulti multiple times. Else would have been GG, coz pa, void and sniper need too much farm.

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> Apparently the Dota 2 network is down worldwide.
> 
> *rjackson.me/tools/mmstats/
> 
> ...



It wonder you were able to hold them, Enchantress played well.

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> 90 min epic game: Match 984278572 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PA and Sb fed too much. Its great you were able to hold so long with the xp difference.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 27, 2014)

The trench is scary 

Match 987249909 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 28, 2014)

sygeek said:


> The trench is scary
> 
> Match 987249909 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats



Hmmm..!!

Match 984960796 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

SB was my friend.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 28, 2014)

Since we are talking about trench

Match 985301788 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

We won this one

- - - Updated - - -

Pure Skills... must watch


----------



## Sarath (Oct 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Since we are talking about trench
> 
> Match 985301788 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
> 
> ...



this game was too one sided


----------



## Piyush (Oct 28, 2014)

Sarath said:


> this game was too one sided



Hmm.. I should have gone easy on them


Spoiler


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 28, 2014)

Ha this game can run on even a Pentium (sandy bridge) was a big shock for me, all these time I was struggling to get this game to run on antique pc with a gpu and finally its keyboard also failed which made me try it on my dad's laptop and man was I in for a surprise, 
Pentium b960 fellas, gets around 30-45 fps with consistent game play **** I could even alt tab
Though it didn't do nothing to my win rates though :/ need more game time 
I ****ing wish I could quit everything and play this game 24x7 :/

- - - Updated - - -

Was this posted here dota 2 cosplay at Bangalore comic con 
*i.imgur.com/vqtFQhN.jpg


----------



## snap (Oct 29, 2014)

+1 for shadow shaman


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 29, 2014)

Bhargav Simha said:
			
		

> It wonder you were able to hold them, Enchantress played well.


 Hehe. We could've won later. But those creeps were just too strong.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2014)

If Harry Potter was about Dota 2


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 30, 2014)

^^ nice article thanks for sharing it.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 31, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/PDWswS9.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2014)

Dota 2 Main Client Update summary:



> Item drops are now entirely time based instead of level based.
> Drop list now includes full sets, treasures, bundles and Arcanas at a rare rate instead of frequently dropping common items
> Battle boosters have been removed from the game entirely (we actually removed them from the store in September).
> Players with an active battle booster will receive a free Treasure of the Rotted Gallows.
> Players who had an unused purchased battle booster in their armory will receive a free Treasure Redemption Token.



Source: Dota 2 Update - MAIN CLIENT - October 30, 2014 : DotA2


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 31, 2014)

One more update:

Dota 2 main client update - 30 minutes ago INFO here : DotA2


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> One more update:
> 
> Dota 2 main client update - 30 minutes ago INFO here : DotA2



I am glad I haven't hoarded any Frostivus items.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 31, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am glad I haven't hoarded any Frostivus items.



Do u even hoard brah?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Do u even hoard brah?



Arijit a total of 6-7 people got alpine stalker set bundle as drop 
Soon later valve fixed it (


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Arijit a total of 6-7 people got alpine stalker set bundle as drop
> Soon later valve fixed it (



What..!!!Source? sometime it is rumour for price manupulating.

But anyway, I have got only 1 mythical drop in my lifetime.

Hmm. It seems to be true.. Ausp alpine set. Steam Community :: JapanDota mujio.ç”Ÿä¸» :: Item Inventory

gg volvo.

Damn, there was an exploit to make it drop.. Why I have to go to work everyday.. :/


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> What..!!!Source? sometime it is rumour for price manupulating.
> 
> But anyway, I have got only 1 mythical drop in my lifetime.
> 
> ...



Ya, I dont know the details bit they fixed this evening


----------



## theserpent (Oct 31, 2014)

whats the price of that set [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]


----------



## snap (Oct 31, 2014)

1000$ if iam right


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 1, 2014)

The update today fixed it:

Dota 2 Update - MAIN CLIENT - October 31, 2014 : DotA2




> Economy Updates
> 
> Others
> 
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Nov 1, 2014)

Bhargav got Axe rare bundle today
Debarshi got LC myth bundle


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 1, 2014)

I got Babaji ka Thullu bundle. B|

At least earlier with levels,  I used to get some ****. Now that also I won't get.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2014)

[youtube]SxPI1nXtjdI[/youtube]


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 2, 2014)

Have never got anything better than DP rare hair. GG.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2014)

[youtube]UFljA5mdlbE[/youtube]


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 3, 2014)

[MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] who are your LAN friends? they are here on this forum?


----------



## snap (Nov 3, 2014)

Match 1001876824 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats 

EZ game


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2014)

^ Still playing carry? Sad.


----------



## snap (Nov 4, 2014)

U wot m8


----------



## Sarath (Nov 4, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] who are your LAN friends? they are here on this forum?



Ah no, they don't even know this forum exists. All of them are my college friends.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 4, 2014)

^^ they used to play WC3 dota? they seem like old players...


----------



## Sarath (Nov 4, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> ^^ they used to play WC3 dota? they seem like old players...



We all started from DotA 6 years ago. Around 7 of us used to be but now only 4 of us play Dota 2 regularly. I once lobbied with some TDF players with my team.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2014)

We should play more regularly then.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 5, 2014)

Universe twitter: Come watch me jak off: Twitch  

*pbs.twimg.com/media/B1oZ0c9CcAEQFS-.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2014)

snap said:


> U wot m8



Learn from merofl and play support.


Don't be stuck with BB, BM and Razor


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 5, 2014)

Got a token in exchange for the battle booster I had. What treasure chest is the best one to exchange for it?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2014)

Tried playing Riki today(first time)

Match 1005535682 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Tried playing Riki today(first time)
> 
> Match 1005535682 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats



Diffusal + MoM?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2014)

Got the Mask of Madness early game. Picked up Diffusal near the end of the game


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Got a token in exchange for the battle booster I had. What treasure chest is the best one to exchange for it?



If you can share screenshot of which chests are avb for opening (show first 10 chests only), then I can help.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> If you can share screenshot of which chests are avb for opening (show first 10 chests only), then I can help.



All the images put up here: Dota 2 - Imgur


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> All the images put up here: Dota 2 - Imgur



Champions Chest, Hero's Heriloom, Trove Caraf, Rotted Gallows


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Champions Chest, Hero's Heriloom, Trove Caraf, Rotted Gallows



Opened a Hero's Heirloom and got a *Bestowments of the Divine Anchor* set


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Opened a Hero's Heirloom and got a *Bestowments of the Divine Anchor* set



Cool!!! Thats a good price set


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 8, 2014)

Haven't received any item drop since the update. :/


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2014)

Same here

We all boarded the starvation train it seems.


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 9, 2014)

What a match PR v Alliance!!! GO RAPIAARRR!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 10, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> Haven't received any item drop since the update. :/



Valve probably did that on purpose to force everyone to use the Store more.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Valve probably did that on purpose to force everyone to use the Store more.


I doubt. You guys will get Arcana set soon


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 10, 2014)

im a bit confused about how the orbs work in d2 now
suppose we have diffusal and Mom in our inventory , which items effect would be active?, does it depend on the order in the inventory like if diffusal is in slot 3 and mom is on slot 4 then we have mana burn ,if we switch it then we have lifesteal

is that how it works now?
or does both stop working..


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 10, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> im a bit confused about how the orbs work in d2 now
> suppose we have diffusal and Mom in our inventory , which items effect would be active?, does it depend on the order in the inventory like if diffusal is in slot 3 and mom is on slot 4 then we have mana burn ,if we switch it then we have lifesteal
> 
> is that how it works now?
> or does both stop working..



The first item u pick will work. u made MoM first then diffusal, u get lifesteal.

then u drop MoM and pick it up again, mana burn will work now.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 11, 2014)

That was how it worked in dota, but dota wiki says something similar to what I have written in the previous post, wanted to confirm, I will check when I play riki again 

Played a few games, terror blade was a hero I never got the hang of and still don't, combination of bad teams and bad play was yet again a problem


----------



## snap (Nov 15, 2014)

*www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2mc1f2/the_foreseers_contract_is_coming/


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 15, 2014)

No one posted about upcoming Dota 2 indian servers?!


----------



## theserpent (Nov 15, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> No one posted about upcoming Dota 2 indian servers?!



I was about too , but it's not yet confirmed


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 15, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I was about too , but it's not yet confirmed



*twitter.com/dota2updates/status/533388730166280192


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2014)

Had a couple of epic games y'day:

Match 1027087166 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

Match 1027792386 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


PS: still no drops from update


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 16, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Had a couple of epic games y'day:
> 
> Match 1027087166 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
> 
> ...



first one is kinda base race...but we won thru my immense hooking skills 
made PA useless at late game


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2014)

Match 1027641403 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

This was the most epic match yesterday.

Went mid as TA against Pudge. Gave 1st blood and consecutive 5 kills to them. Rotated top lane. Farmed Yasha first so to get out of his stupid Rot. And started naix bomb as soon as both of us got some decent items.

With Deso and AC I was just melting people even tanky heroes like LC and Kunkka. And 80% of the time, opponents had advantage of gold and exp over us. Still won!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> first one is kinda base race...but we won thru my immense hooking skills
> made PA useless at late game


Yeah we almost lost it. Even my MKB did lots of damage. 

The comeback is real


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2014)

Oracle is coming folks, gear up. Also, new Webcomic.

Dota 2 - Oracle


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 17, 2014)

Oracle is a mind **** hero in the right hands, otherwise paper 
I thought pitlord was next!! Saw some pics of d2 version of him, fake,?

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/XWBHLWw.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2014)

Probably not fake. The textures look the same as on Cyborgmatt's blog.

Dota 2 ? Unreleased Heroes Status » Cyborgmatt's Blog


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah. Oracle skills used properly will turn the game upside down.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 17, 2014)

I was talking about pit lords render actually, may be both could come, I don't know why isn't he ported yet, he has been in dota for long time, much longer than Oracle anyway


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 18, 2014)

atlast i got Slark's Deep Warden Haul Set and idk why it was labelled as mythical



Spoiler



it was in my dream


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 18, 2014)

Wonder how huskar oracle combo would be


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 18, 2014)

Like Dendi Windrunner,i wanted to do this and i did this after a long time ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 19, 2014)

Network Update | Dota 2


----------



## debarshi (Nov 19, 2014)

Just butting in to say the PA arcana is out on pre-order (and 20% discount) with a lot of extra blings. GG valve, even selling hats on a pre-order



Spoiler



Failed to impress me, but that's my personal opinion. PA looks like an aunty who borrowed TB's weapons



Both oracle and Arcana coming on the 7th of December, along with a lot of other changes

Broodmother and phoenix enabled in captain's mode. GG >~>

New creep models and sound effects! Weeee ^_^


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 19, 2014)

" Matches flagged as having Poor Network Conditions will be immediately safe to leave, and won’t record their results."
so how this works? If a retard person tried to disconnect and reconnect for couple of times,it will show "Safe to leave"?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 19, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> " Matches flagged as having Poor Network Conditions will be immediately safe to leave, and won’t record their results."
> so how this works? If a retard person tried to disconnect and reconnect for couple of times,it will show "Safe to leave"?



If mulltiple persons have problems (high pings) but not enough for a DC, it'll be safe to leave.. Or that's how it goes, I think


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2014)

But this one looks nice
*i.imgur.com/KwiCUze.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 19, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> " Matches flagged as having Poor Network Conditions will be immediately safe to leave, and won’t record their results."
> so how this works? If a retard person tried to disconnect and reconnect for couple of times,it will show "Safe to leave"?



Many of my ranked solo games were destroyed because of this. My team dominates and BOOM "Match won't be scored & MMR be recorded. Enjoy  the game.\




EDIT:

20MB patch
and INDIA SERVER

we can't select it yet but I'm sure it'll be available soon



> Server Updates
> 
> New Region
> 
> India w/ Matchmaking



source: Dota 2 Update - MAIN & TEST CLIENT - November 18, 2014 : DotA2


----------



## Desmond (Nov 19, 2014)

Indian server finally.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 19, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> source: Dota 2 Update - MAIN & TEST CLIENT - November 18, 2014 : DotA2



fck this ****.......... dota also becoming that money hoarding game like those other mmorpgs out there "buy arcana to enter event", "buy compendium to show off to others how much ******* u are" fck this ****, fck dota................


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> fck this ****.......... dota also becoming that money hoarding game like those other mmorpgs out there "buy arcana to enter event", "buy compendium to show off to others how much ******* u are" fck this ****, fck dota................




doto is love
doto is life


----------



## sygeek (Nov 19, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> fck this ****.......... dota also becoming that money hoarding game like those other mmorpgs out there "buy arcana to enter event", "buy compendium to show off to others how much ******* u are" fck this ****, fck dota................


No offense but your attitude reminds me of pub games. 

Why so negative? B+.

*sproink*


----------



## theserpent (Nov 19, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> fck this ****.......... dota also becoming that money hoarding game like those other mmorpgs out there "buy arcana to enter event", "buy compendium to show off to others how much ******* u are" fck this ****, fck dota................



But be happy DOTA is not PAY 2 WIN.
Hats are just your mentality , if you can just play with a normal looking hero whats the problem?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 19, 2014)

well i meant the event

only for those who buy arcana.............


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 19, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> well i meant the event
> 
> only for those who buy arcana.............



i agree with you....hats are just for showoff


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 19, 2014)

when will be oracle available to play ?? i still have a lot to figure out about this client!!
also how do we use mic? i mean switch the mic on ,only when we need it ?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 19, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> when will be oracle available to play ?? i still have a lot to figure out about this client!!
> also how do we use mic? i mean switch the mic on ,only when we need it ?



Press G to talk. You can also enable auto mic in the Options.


----------



## snap (Nov 19, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/5zbAvSj.jpg


ha ha ha :\


----------



## theserpent (Nov 19, 2014)

snap said:


> *i.imgur.com/5zbAvSj.jpg
> 
> 
> ha ha ha :\



 WHY volvo why?
Anyway I give you a cookie, Now i can easily cross 2k mmr. INDUAN SAAVAARRRR


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 20, 2014)

Alright thanks Desmond

Gg game I had, was on the verge of losing some wards and some naivity from opp won us this, not to mention the axe who dced at game start and them comes back midway through the game and feeds :/
Match 1036431996 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

And India server is coming eh
My rather limited hindi abuse vocabulary was elevated to some higher levels thanks to garena rooms, but thank God there are no hacks still


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 20, 2014)

You will see more russians in Indian server, than what u see in SEAs. also porkiss and cheese.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2014)

Good time to start learning Russian.

сука блять


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 20, 2014)

Finished all hero challenge. Got a trophy. :mellow:


----------



## snap (Nov 21, 2014)

Dota 2 Update - MAIN CLIENT - November 20, 2014 : DotA2


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 21, 2014)

we can play nemesis event ie normal match without arcana but allies or enemies should have arcana for the nemesis event..
We picked our heroes me (pudge) and one of us(pa who has arcana).asap the bell we are given contract ,that pa has to kill invoker and vice versa
PA got the kill in 10-12 mins and at the end,all radiant received a qop rare set (Adornments of Blight Set)


----------



## theserpent (Nov 21, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> we can play nemesis event ie normal match without arcana but allies or enemies should have arcana for the nemesis event..
> We picked our heroes me (pudge) and one of us(pa who has arcana).asap the bell we are given contract ,that pa has to kill invoker and vice versa
> PA got the kill in 10-12 mins and at the end,all radiant received a qop rare set (Adornments of Blight Set)


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 21, 2014)

Time to add everyone with PA arcana I guess


----------



## Piyush (Nov 21, 2014)

[youtube]-fDYjcvxMtM[/youtube]


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 21, 2014)

Damn, this event started, but i know only 1 guy who has this arcana, and is a huge jerk  .
I'd rather play WoW for the anniversary boost than see others get items and get sad :/


----------



## hsr (Nov 21, 2014)

Tell me more about this India server.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 21, 2014)

hsr said:


> Tell me more about this India server.



Now we will encounter with phrases like "teri ** ki *** " "teri *** "  etc instead of "we need wards"


----------



## hsr (Nov 21, 2014)

I hope you read this: MTS launches gaming platform GameGod - The Times of India



> "Over 10 million people in India play games like Dota 2 and Counter Strike. So we will grow this platform, bring in more games and game publishers into it," Leonid Musatov, chief marketing officer of MTS India, said at the launch in Cebit Plugged In expo in Bengaluru.* Use of GameGod will require an MTS subscription.*


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 21, 2014)

Got into a 15 game LPQ..


hsr said:


> Tell me more about this India server.


Presently it's offline for maintenance.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 22, 2014)

hsr said:


> I hope you read this: MTS launches gaming platform GameGod - The Times of India



Gamegod is some subscription service like India Games etc I believe.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 22, 2014)

Must be my lucky day, my 15 LPQ games were removed thanks to the latest patch,


----------



## theserpent (Nov 22, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Must be my lucky day, my 15 LPQ games were removed thanks to the latest patch,



It was a bug maybe


----------



## hsr (Nov 23, 2014)

I was thinking about returning to play, already missing the "behench*** bosa****". If we have a playable Indian server, ping me & I'll fetch a Hindi dictionary and a copy of Dota 2.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2014)

hsr said:


> I was thinking about returning to play, already missing the "behench*** bosa****". If we have a playable Indian server, ping me & I'll fetch a Hindi dictionary and a copy of Dota 2.



What do you mean by copy of dota 2? Did you uninstall in sometime back?


----------



## hsr (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I had to since friends were playing on it from my account hehe
No big deal, office has mind blowing speed and I'm allowed a vpn


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2014)

GGWP, now come home.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2014)

Any news when the Indian servers comes online?


----------



## snap (Nov 23, 2014)

1000 hours on record  and 731 games, next goal 1000 wins 1000 loses :\


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 23, 2014)

so anyone got any drops yet from the arcana event ?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2014)

Don't get any funny ideas, be beware of this: Raising awareness about Dota 2 Hacks. : DotA2

- - - Updated - - -

A PA build generator which asks questions and generates builds according to what you answer: *jjcm.org/blog/how_to_play_pa/


----------



## hsr (Nov 25, 2014)

```
Windows PowerShell
Copyright (C) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

PS C:\Users\QuBee> ping sgp-1.valve.net

Pinging sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 103.28.54.1: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=55
Reply from 103.28.54.1: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=55
Request timed out.
Reply from 103.28.54.1: bytes=32 time=131ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 103.28.54.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 99ms, Maximum = 131ms, Average = 110ms
PS C:\Users\QuBee> ping sgp-1.valve.net

Pinging sgp-1.valve.net [103.28.54.1] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 103.28.54.1: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=60
Reply from 103.28.54.1: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=60
Reply from 103.28.54.1: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=60
Reply from 103.28.54.1: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=59

Ping statistics for 103.28.54.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 50ms, Maximum = 52ms, Average = 50ms
PS C:\Users\QuBee>
```

I've solved my ping situation. VPS in Singapore, VPN to it -> 50ms


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2014)

From where you got the VPS?


----------



## hsr (Nov 25, 2014)

DigitalOcean singapore node...


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

Need to try some new heroes. Tired of playing Void, PA, etc. 

Any recommendations? Even better if support.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Need to try some new heroes. Tired of playing Void, PA, etc.
> 
> Any recommendations? Even better if support.



Witch Doctor, Jakiro, Chuck Norris, Dazzle


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Witch Doctor, Jakiro, Chuck Norris, Dazzle


Don't like Jakiro so much. Found his stuns not very reliable during fights(I usually manage to escape late-game from his stuns)

WD and Omni are definitely 2 heroes I'll play soon


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 28, 2014)

Wind Runner is a cool girl.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Wind Runner is a cool girl.


That's my first hero of the All hero challenge. 

BTW did you manage to complete the Naix challenge Allu?


----------



## hsr (Nov 28, 2014)

I think Valve has made some serious changes in routing guys, see this regular traceroute from my home:

```
PS C:\Users\QuBee> tracert sgp-2.valve.net

Tracing route to sgp-2.valve.net [103.10.124.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    34 ms     9 ms    13 ms  10.2.71.1
  2    13 ms    11 ms    10 ms  4.231.88.202.asianet.co.in [202.88.231.4]
  3     9 ms    10 ms    12 ms  abts-north-static-209.224.246.61.airtelbroadband.in [61.246.224.209]
  4    68 ms    60 ms    62 ms  59.145.6.18
  5    37 ms    30 ms    35 ms  182.79.252.182
  6    91 ms    98 ms    64 ms  182.79.252.6
  7    61 ms    62 ms    61 ms  sgp-2.valve.net [103.10.124.1]

Trace complete.
```
and from singapore itself:

```
PS C:\Users\QuBee> tracert sgp-2.valve.net

Tracing route to sgp-2.valve.net [103.10.124.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    61 ms    69 ms    72 ms  10.8.0.1
  2    60 ms    68 ms    63 ms  128.199.191.253
  3    60 ms    61 ms    66 ms  103.253.144.237
  4    61 ms    64 ms    68 ms  sgp-2.valve.net [103.10.124.1]

Trace complete.
```

All your pings must be under 70ms now...


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 28, 2014)

hsr said:


> I think Valve has made some serious changes in routing guys, see this regular traceroute from my home:
> 
> ```
> PS C:\Users\QuBee> tracert sgp-2.valve.net
> ...



hah.. avg 1650 ms here. minimum 300 ms maximum 3000 ms


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 28, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> That's my first hero of the All hero challenge.
> 
> BTW did you manage to complete the Naix challenge Allu?



Nope. 9 losses or so.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Nope. 9 losses or so.


Almost pulled it off today but my internet had to stop working right then. Damm. Anyways I'm still in 6 game LPQ(got reset in another LPQ game). We shall overcome the Naix obstacle.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 29, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Almost pulled it off today but my internet had to stop working right then. Damm. Anyways I'm still in 6 game LPQ(got reset in another LPQ game). We shall overcome the Naix obstacle.



Nay man . Won with Nyx after 10 attempts .


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 29, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Nay man . Won with Nyx after 10 attempts .


:O

Who all did you team up with ? And how did the enemy not win?

Post dotabuff link?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 29, 2014)

Got a Treant Protector set as Drop in Nemesis Event
Agaric Flourish
it has custom spell icons ,Loading Screen and looks so bada$$


----------



## Bla7e (Nov 30, 2014)

What's your win rate? When i started, I had 27 wins out of 33 and now it is 52 wins out of 99


----------



## Desmond (Dec 1, 2014)

Bla7e said:


> What's your win rate? When i started, I had 27 wins out of 33 and now it is 52 wins out of 99



Dude, I have 46% win rate. And I have been playing for a very long time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2014)

Dotabuff shows winrate of 46% for me too. But all my good games are never "counted". 

If I go directly by Steam win:loss counter then mines is over 50% too


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2014)

Something that could be helpful in dealing with the Russians: This program automatically translates all foreign Dota 2 text into English. I just discovered it, and holy cow does it rock! : DotA2

- - - Updated - - -

How to counter initiate.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2014)

Match 1064495329 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


Everyone was lagging but we somehow made it.


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 5, 2014)

Best way to get out of LP - Queue for human bots, pick necro, go jungle, skill heartstopper, let ur team do all the work. gg


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 6, 2014)

New Bloom Festival in Early 2015
Year of the Arm


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2014)

^^So far away. No forstivus this year as well like Diretide. So that means the next big update will be February one itself. And I was thinking they will release Winter Wyvern this frostivus


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> Best way to get out of LP - Queue for human bots, pick necro, go jungle, skill heartstopper, let ur team do all the work. gg



Barely got out of LPQ and I got DC'd mid game again yesterday. Apparently the enemy ended the game within 5 mins and I didn't get an abandon.
Won't play for a while now


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^So far away. No forstivus this year as well like Diretide. So that means the next big update will be February one itself. And I was thinking they will release Winter Wyvern this frostivus



What update coming February?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What update coming February?



They just said that nex big update will be in Feb. Year of Ram as they mentioned. Event name wil be bloom festival only I think. Was mentioned in blog page.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2014)

Phantom Assassin event last day will be tomorrow. Finally some peace.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> They just said that nex big update will be in Feb. Year of Ram as they mentioned. Event name wil be bloom festival only I think. Was mentioned in blog page.



I heard dota 2 will be updated to a new source engine


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I heard dota 2 will be updated to a new source engine


Yeah. First half of next year.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> They just said that nex big update will be in Feb. Year of Ram as they mentioned. Event name wil be bloom festival only I think. Was mentioned in blog page.



You mean New Bloom 2.0?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 7, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You mean New Bloom 2.0?


Yea, you can say that.


----------



## snap (Dec 7, 2014)

Match 1075907433 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2014)

^^ how did you guys manage to lose that match?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 7, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ how did you guys manage to lose that match?



Justr like we lost this one Match 1075981180 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ how did you guys manage to lose that match?



They became too strong late game. We should have ended faster.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys we have been playing pretty erratically lately. We need to develop our own meta otherwise we could keep losing. What do you guys think?


----------



## snap (Dec 8, 2014)

^^ agreed, guess we need a more detailed poll about roles


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2014)

Not poll alone but some real strats that the will make us better.

Our 5 stack play rather well without discussing a word in advance which hero to play or how to play


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2014)

Well in my opinion, 1 support isnt enough. Because when it comes to item supporting, the only supporting guy goes through hell and back and back to hell and back.... as Lion says.

We need 2 supports. One for item supporting and one for babysitting the carry. 

1 hard carry is more than enough. 1 early - mid game dominating hero is required to keep check on enemy carries. He should be the one helping in ganks. Most of the time this hero is the one who does mid.

So last hero left would be either crowd control / tank OR a pusher.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2014)

First of all we need to identify who specializes in what role, then which hero. We need every player to be skilled in at least two roles and multiple heroes under those roles.

Next we need to create a meta around hero synergies.


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 8, 2014)

I have played with some of you guys, what I see is a clear lack of leader, when things starts to go wrong people start to blame each other, which isn't helfpfull
I'm an average player at best, and just when I started improving I quit the game earlier, now after restarting playing a bit more, I feel like I have regressed a lot 
That said, back in d1 days I have played with few and it was fun to play with them, not all but there were some people, who also were pretty much high skilled too, having them on team also gives you a bit of confidence, I mean those guys could carry pretty much alone, which also helped noob players like me to improve a lot, some were abusive but still points out the problems, and some were totally cool persons 
Ah well practice makes perfect


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 9, 2014)

I would resume playing Dota 2 after a long gap from Sunday night . Here is my steam id : devearoux

Add me if you would like to play in a party. Here is my dotabuff in case someone is interested. 
ShObZ - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2014)

^  5 months is a really long time. Game has completely changed(6.82 patch) and the new meta is different. The comeback is real! 1!11


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 9, 2014)

Comeback was real when I played. I would go through the patch changes. Shouldn't be much of a challenge


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2014)

^^ Nah  it's much more real now. You can almost see it happen in every other game. Whenever a godlike streak gets broken there is a huge shift in the game now.
Dota 2 - Rekindling Soul and Dota 2 - Rekindling Soul


Anyways, check this out everyone: Steam Community :: :: Zeus-Set


----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2014)

That set is awesome. Kinda reminds me of the old school DotA All Stars Zeus.


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 10, 2014)

just had one epic game..
the game looked pretty much over , by early mid , with AA having the bug which wasnt letting him buy and i dced , but due to their noobness or our tinker playing real good with gg support from AA we won it , im certain we won it due to their noobness , still epic game is epic 
Match 1081343711 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 10, 2014)

^^ Void needed more damage. He should've tried and get the Rapier from the Tinker, a chrono would've done the trick


----------



## hsr (Dec 10, 2014)

OT: I signed up for the redditgifts program, today morning someone gifted me reddit gold... for 12 months... and the anonymous guy says there's more coming
WTF do I do with this?


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 10, 2014)

hsr said:


> OT: I signed up for the redditgifts program, today morning someone gifted me reddit gold... for 12 months... and the anonymous guy says there's more coming
> WTF do I do with this?



shove that

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> OT: I signed up for the redditgifts program, today morning someone gifted me reddit gold... for 12 months... and the anonymous guy says there's more coming
> WTF do I do with this?



Anyway..

*www.reddit.com/gold/about

Only feature I am aware, if someone mention you in comment(I guarantee no one will) you will get a notification. Also you will be able to access some gold specific subreddits which only gold members can access..


----------



## hsr (Dec 11, 2014)

wew such amaze


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 11, 2014)

India Server is Online now


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh dear great timing. Will be free from Monday to play. 
Anyways how's the average wait time? Pings?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 11, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Oh dear great timing. Will be free from Monday to play.
> Anyways how's the average wait time? Pings?



waiting time 2-3 min because most indian guys go college / school/ job at the time we checked.
Ping <70 for me


----------



## cyberjunkie (Dec 11, 2014)

Will be trying this out tonight. My Steam ID - steamcommunity.com/id/cyb3rjunkie


----------



## Piyush (Dec 11, 2014)

cyberjunkie said:


> Will be trying this out tonight. My Steam ID - steamcommunity.com/id/cyb3rjunkie



new to dota?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> new to dota?





> 1,026 hrs on record



I don't think so.

He is already in my friend list. Hardly seen him playing though.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> new to dota?



don't think so 1026 hours of gameplay


----------



## snap (Dec 11, 2014)

cyberjunkie said:


> Will be trying this out tonight. My Steam ID - steamcommunity.com/id/cyb3rjunkie



Remembered your TDF password?  500 hours = new to dota xD


----------



## Piyush (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh! The way he posted felt like new to game.

- - - Updated - - -

Should have checked his profile  my bad


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 11, 2014)

cyberjunkie said:


> Will be trying this out tonight. My Steam ID - steamcommunity.com/id/cyb3rjunkie



oh no. Here we go D:


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 11, 2014)

Server has issues, evening I played one game and every one was framing, infact I had better pings in sea server than Indian one


----------



## cyberjunkie (Dec 11, 2014)

[MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] Oh ya. Really, really bad lag! Mad stuttering. I wish I had read this comment before starting. I was playing with a friend and it was terrible. Thankfully, someone decided to abandon.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2014)

Pings are not any better. I did a test run on a solo lobby and I get average of 130 ms ping. I get about 140-160 on SEA servers.

What is wrong with the routing?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Pings are not any better. I did a test run on a solo lobby and I get average of 130 ms ping. I get about 140-160 on SEA servers.
> 
> What is wrong with the routing?



Till 12-1 pm, I was having good ping, like as low as 20ms. Then during evening matches, it went for 200 and above with continuous stuttering.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2014)

Where is your location [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Where is your location [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]?



NCR (Ghaziabad)


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> NCR (Ghaziabad)



No wonder you get such low pings. 

The servers are hosted by MTS in Delhi itself. But I think they seriously underestimated the traffic and probably haven't built the infrastructure to handle the same.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 12, 2014)

I heard they have fixed the server now


----------



## hsr (Dec 12, 2014)

I want to own some rich delhi boys. Where do I sign up?


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 12, 2014)

hsr said:


> I want to own some rich delhi boys. Where do I sign up?



what..!!!! this statement is **** on so many level


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2014)

hsr said:


> I want to *pwn* some rich delhi boys. Where do I sign up?



FTFY.


----------



## hsr (Dec 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> what..!!!! this statement is **** on so many level


The statement is text, it is how you interpret it  maybe you should revisit priorities xD

pwn was coined to sync with pawn and own. pwange = (pa|o)wnage = getting money for someone else's life = IT industry


----------



## Piyush (Dec 15, 2014)

Yet another tournament link


----------



## snap (Dec 16, 2014)

Dota 2 - Shifting Snows Update

You can alt-click everything on the page


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2014)

snap said:


> Dota 2 - Shifting Snows Update
> 
> You can alt-click everything on the page



You mean Alt. + Click? I am on KDE +Archlinux, it does not behave that way.

- - - Updated - - -

6.83 update visualized.

*38.media.tumblr.com/12ca88af744f553071278db2a22d6da5/tumblr_ngnovam7Lf1sxkih7o1_1280.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Wow. Lifestealer can now control the unit he infests.

- - - Updated - - -

Diffusal Blade no longer an Orb Effect. GG Riki.

- - - Updated - - -

Check this out: Change one letter in a hero's name to make a new hero. : DotA2


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 16, 2014)

Friendly creep bomb incoming.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 16, 2014)

> Base armor increased by 1


Literally taking no damage.



> Astral Imprisonment intelligence steal increased from 4/6/8/10 to 4/7/10/*13*



I'm pretty sure this was intentional.



> Dominated unit bonus health increased from 250 to 500


Clinkz HoTD now core.

Supports were pretty much buffed overall except skywrath (f*ck you).


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> Friendly creep bomb incoming.



It can also backfire. Naix cannot use it as an escape mechanism since the creep he infests becomes killable by the enemy.


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 17, 2014)

Then it's meh. It would've been cool if the creep still remained as a enemy creep with control.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It can also backfire. Naix cannot use it as an escape mechanism since the creep he infests becomes killable by the enemy.


Didn't u see the video put by Noobfromua? It shows the infested creep running around dire towers (radiant LS) without towers attacking it


----------



## aaruni (Dec 17, 2014)

Maybe the infested units are only attackable by heroes ?


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 17, 2014)

When is the update becomes available? I didn't get any today, I was in lpq though


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 18, 2014)

255 MB update 
hoping ks with WR powershot from one lane to other lane


----------



## Desmond (Dec 18, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Didn't u see the video put by Noobfromua? It shows the infested creep running around dire towers (radiant LS) without towers attacking it



This:



aaruni said:


> Maybe the infested units are only attackable by heroes ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> 255 MB update
> hoping ks with WR powershot from one lane to other lane



So this is 6.83 update or usual update ??


----------



## sygeek (Dec 18, 2014)

gameranand said:


> So this is 6.83 update or usual update ??



yes..


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2014)

sygeek said:


> yes..



Yeah tested it with you.


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 18, 2014)

Bounty Hunter is a gold machine now, sOrt of 
With track reduced to 4 sec and gold bounty increased he's pretty decent


----------



## snap (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## hdknitro (Dec 20, 2014)

I got a 3.2gb update


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Dec 20, 2014)

hdknitro said:


> I got a 3.2gb update


Right click dota under dlc untick the dota2 alpha tools. If it doesn't work delete dota2 alpha tools. I also received a 3.2 gb patch initialy. Got reduced to 269 mb later


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 21, 2014)

Ya, gamer told me in whatsapp


----------



## snap (Dec 21, 2014)

gameranand is in whatsapp group? : D ^^


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 21, 2014)

Hmm, now that you mention it. Maybe someone else told me


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 22, 2014)

lol  shd try this


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2014)

snap said:


> gameranand is in whatsapp group? : D ^^



Dafaq ?? I am using Nokia X2-02 and No I don't use Whatsapp.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Dec 22, 2014)

Some of us are also on Hangouts if you're interested!


gameranand said:


> Dafaq ?? I am using Nokia X2-02 and No I don't use Whatsapp.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah I do use Google+ and Facebook so you guys can add me there. 
Google+ ID - *plus.google.com/u/0/+AbhishekAnandGameranand


----------



## debarshi (Dec 22, 2014)

And you guys still didnt add my new number to the group :/


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh man....Its felt so good to abandon a match deliberately.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2014)

Winning in Dota 2 feels impossible now. Especially solo queue/ranked games.


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 23, 2014)

Gamer ditch Nokia man, get a real phone, get android. Btw fang is the whatsapp group owner so ask him for invite.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 23, 2014)

hdknitro said:


> Gamer ditch Nokia man, get a real phone, get android. Btw fang is the whatsapp group owner so ask him for invite.



That Nokia serves its purpose for now. Incoming, Outgoing and music. Don't need anything else from my mobile.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 23, 2014)

Is there a whatsapp group for dota 2 I also want to join.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 25, 2014)

Rapier is so underrated in losing matches. I was playing medusa and as usual was lagging very badly. The enemy dominated us hard early to mid-game. I managed to farm up a rapier in 25 minutes and lost it soon (I was lagging, honest!). Later our AM managed to snag it back again and from there he started dominating the game. And then it was rapier gaming (we lost it a few times again).  

Match 1114118220 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

I couldn't farm very much without any dmg item and constant lag, so I switched into a utility role. Many people farm with medusa for 30 minutes but they really don't understand how OP medusa's ult is. If you manage to land it correctly, you've already won the teamfight. It's really hard to break high ground against a medusa with ultimate (or if she's really fat which is another thing).

I remember the same thing happening in an even game when Bone fletcher was playing juggernaut and I was medusa.


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 27, 2014)

Most underrated heroes have such abilities, like very few people play tidehunter or meepo but recently zero has been improving his meepo and we are winning.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Is there a whatsapp group for dota 2 I also want to join.



PM me your number.And wait you are HSR? right arent you in the group?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2014)

theserpent said:


> PM me your number.And wait you are HSR? right arent you in the group?



Dude HSR is [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION], the mod


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2014)

Smoked by accident, and learned that smoke disjoints projectiles : DotA2


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2014)

My 1300th win


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 29, 2014)

Piyush said:


> My 1300th win


Party, giff me items


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2014)

hdknitro said:


> Party, giff me items



Well the win was possible because of team mates as well


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 29, 2014)

gg wp


----------



## DVJex (Dec 29, 2014)

Piyush said:


> My 1300th win



Noob Axe.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 29, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Noob Axe.



Isn't that you?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 29, 2014)

Everyone is starting to play Zeus now. I'm no longer the only player


----------



## DVJex (Dec 30, 2014)

^ -_- 



theserpent said:


> Isn't that you?


Doesnt change the fact


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 30, 2014)

They have improved the lpq system have they
Yesterday I went afk like for 5 min and was given a abandon but I still finished the game and wasn't relegated to the lpq group
I think they now look at whether the player has come back too


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 30, 2014)

I play the least and have most LPQ. xD
Had a blast yesterday with pals. Won 3 matches straight. xD This is bad. I don't wanna get addicted again.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 30, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> They have improved the lpq system have they
> Yesterday I went afk like for 5 min and was given a abandon but I still finished the game and wasn't relegated to the lpq group
> I think they now look at whether the player has come back too


They 'never' give LPQ for one abandon but rather 2(they have some criteria like in 2 weeks or x no of matches).

- - - Updated - - -

Losing a lot of matches 
*i.imgur.com/8bDSh7X.png


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 30, 2014)

I am maintaining my 50% win rate


----------



## sygeek (Dec 30, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> They have improved the lpq system have they
> Yesterday I went afk like for 5 min and was given a abandon but I still finished the game and wasn't relegated to the lpq group
> I think they now look at whether the player has come back too


No, you need to have at least 2 abandons within a set time frame to get abandon. Like if you're just out of lpq and you abandon again, you'll get LPQ. But if you haven't been in LPQ for a month and you abandon, you'll not get LPQ until you do it again.

Source: I'm a frequent LPQ player. 123 abandons.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2014)

If one abandons(but hasn't abandoned in a long time) and they come back & complete the game you're not in the LPQ. 

But if you've abandoned recently, then enjoy 6 game LPQ again


----------



## Desmond (Dec 31, 2014)

Check this vid:


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 31, 2014)

So, how many of you will be playing today on new year's eve?


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 31, 2014)

hdknitro said:


> So, how many of you will be playing today on new year's eve?



All of us.


----------



## snap (Dec 31, 2014)

^^


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 31, 2014)

Ha ha ha, fang won't be here I guess


----------



## snap (Jan 1, 2015)

Match 1130874556 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats xD


----------



## sygeek (Jan 1, 2015)

snap said:


> Match 1130874556 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats xD


wut how?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2015)

sygeek said:


> wut how?


I think both teams pushed for the fountains or everyone on other team DC'd together.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 1, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> I think both teams pushed for the fountains or everyone on other team DC'd together.



Zero BM Rat dota someone we manage to get megas and won


----------



## hdknitro (Jan 1, 2015)

Zero plays badass brood, in the game everybody just played support.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2015)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Zero BM Rat dota someone we manage to get megas and won



hahaha. Seems he has really improved with BM. Usually he was the team "feeder". I guess [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] is the feeder now. :'D


----------



## DVJex (Jan 1, 2015)

Zero's BM was always good.


----------



## snap (Jan 1, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> hahaha. Seems he has really improved with BM. Usually he was the team "feeder". I guess [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] is the feeder now. :'D



I was keeping them alive :\  We would have won early on if AM did not abandon everything went downhill from that, riki was too problematic. Still Zero's rattata too stronk.


And everyone started to give up!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2015)

snap said:


> I was keeping them alive :\  We would have won early on if AM did not abandon everything went downhill from that, riki was too problematic. Still Zero's rattata too stronk.
> 
> 
> And everyone started to give up!


They should've reported you really.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 2, 2015)

Guys this one was epic game for me.



At 22 min we had mega on left side.
And then the comeback.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 2, 2015)

how do you guys play Dota 2? There's atleast 200MB of updates every week :/
Every time i update it, next day there is another update :/


----------



## theserpent (Jan 3, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> how do you guys play Dota 2? There's atleast 200MB of updates every week :/
> Every time i update it, next day there is another update :/



Haaha.That's true. It's the same with Team Fortress though.
But dota gets max of 50-100 mb a week.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 3, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Haaha.That's true. It's the same with Team Fortress though.
> But dota gets max of 50-100 mb a week.



nope they both get ~200mb every week. plus the update logs dont cross even 10 lines :/


----------



## DVJex (Jan 6, 2015)

Logs are small because most of the updates are for cosmetics.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 7, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> nope they both get ~200mb every week. plus the update logs dont cross even 10 lines :/



Quite a lot of tournaments start and they have tickets etc. Sometimes adding tickets breaking something else and there's a patch for it the next day. And of course, to add more hats 

Anyways, here is something interesting: Gabe Newell: Dota 2 updates generate three percent of global internet traffic (Wired UK)


----------



## sygeek (Jan 8, 2015)

Indian server is the fvcking trenchiest of all the fvcking places and a complete sh!thole. I've had to play with bots, 1st time players and feeders. I'm forced to play on that server due to ping issues. 0/10, would not recommend. 

$10 for anyone who wins 5 games in a row in that server. $20 if LPQ.


----------



## snap (Jan 8, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Indian server is the fvcking trenchiest of all the fvcking places and a complete sh!thole. I've had to play with bots, 1st time players and feeders. I'm forced to play on that server due to ping issues. 0/10, would not recommend.
> 
> $10 for anyone who wins 5 games in a row in that server. $20 if LPQ.



Won 1 already need 4 moar. ez monies ;D


----------



## DVJex (Jan 8, 2015)

The Indian server has improved actually. I used to get 300 ping and now I get like 100. The server's still spiky though. People with ISP that is MTS or has good routing to the Indian server can actually try MMR farming.


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 8, 2015)

The server pings are fine most of the time 
But it's the sudden framing and sometimes the
Disconnections that's putting me off 
And ridiculous stubborn idiots who doesn't have any game sense 
Was playing juggernaut and was six slotted and I asked my mates to get a gem 
None was ready to buy none even thought they kept being screwed by the riki 
The players are worse than sea :/


----------



## theserpent (Jan 9, 2015)

Indian server is to bad, too much lags.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2015)

^^ It's almost a joke. The server lag is almost comical. I just don't understand why they don't upgrade/improve their servers.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 9, 2015)

It's not just the lag, the players are a ****ing joke. You get queued with 1st time players and even bots (3 or 4 stack of bots, happens way too often). In my last match, I managed to get decent farm with Void (thanks to another good player, WD) but the rest of the team was absolutely shiet. Drow abandoned before the game started. When I was finally on the verge of comeback, I went to take and rosh and that fcking drow reconnected, stole aegis and started feeding. The lag was just the icing on the cake.

The least consolation I got was my report was accepted immediately.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2015)

^ report was accepted immediately?What do you mean [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] ?


----------



## sygeek (Jan 9, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ report was accepted immediately?What do you mean [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] ?


I reported drow, and I got a message that necessary action had been taken against her.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 9, 2015)

That's good to know.


----------



## hdknitro (Jan 9, 2015)

There must be an older report against her as well.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2015)

sygeek said:


> I reported drow, and I got a message that necessary action had been taken against her.



Reports must have been piling up. Hence "Action" was taken. I got it once a while back too.


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 10, 2015)

Juggernaut seems to be in a good spot now 
Must be the best hero of the current patch 
Wonder how long this run us going to continue before he is nerfed


----------



## sygeek (Jan 10, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Juggernaut seems to be in a good spot now
> Must be the best hero of the current patch
> Wonder how long this run us going to continue before he is nerfed


To juggornot to jugg, that is the question.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2015)

Just saw the newest patch notes. Seems making aghs is now compulsory with Void. Managing mana is going to be challenging.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Just saw the newest patch notes. Seems making aghs is now compulsory with Void. Managing mana is going to be challenging.



i am rushing agha after MoM->power treads->mael
60 sec chrono helps alot..


----------



## Mizanurification (Jan 14, 2015)

Aghs on void? No.  never.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 15, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Aghs on void? No.  never.



Whenever I watch a pro game, most players go for a Aghs in their build.


----------



## seamon (Jan 15, 2015)

League>>>>dota.
*Grabs popcorn *


----------



## Mizanurification (Jan 15, 2015)

The thing with "pro" games is that they are actual PROS. they got coordination between the carries and supports. meanwhile we don't even have supports. so it's basically a hard carry carrying hard. I would anyway go for a refresher over an aghs in pub.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 15, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> The thing with "pro" games is that they are actual PROS. they got coordination between the carries and supports. meanwhile we don't even have supports. so it's basically a hard carry carrying hard. I would anyway go for a refresher over an aghs in pub.



Problem with aghs build is that unless you're farming super fast, you'll lack damage.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 15, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> The thing with "pro" games is that they are actual PROS. they got coordination between the carries and supports. meanwhile we don't even have supports. so it's basically a hard carry carrying hard. I would anyway go for a refresher over an aghs in pub.


Why ref over agha? I agree 2xchrono might be good use but it must be so hard to maintain mana for it.

- - - Updated - - -

And in my opinion, Aghs is only good when you have Invoker/ Skywrath/ Ancient Appartion/ Timbersaw/ Jakiro/etc in the team who can take advantage of frequent chronos.


----------



## Mizanurification (Jan 15, 2015)

Finally bought the G402. Trick u wont be playing invoker no more.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jan 16, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Finally bought the G402. Trick u wont be playing invoker no more.



hmm we ll see......Im gonna spam Meepo and Techies


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2015)

Voted in the poll finally, as support


----------



## Alok (Jan 16, 2015)

Finally, I'm downloading it today :-!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2015)

Alok said:


> Finally, I'm downloading it today :-!



Read this: Welcome to Dota, You Suck | Purge Gamers


----------



## Alok (Jan 16, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Read this: Welcome to Dota, You Suck | Purge Gamers



lol thanks. I already suck hard in multiplayer strategy games


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2015)

[MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] no reason to worry. It was my first MOBA game. Even I got a hang of it. It will take a long time for you to understand the most basic things. People will flame a lot at you, just mute all chat or mute their mic if it happens. Once you go past the hate the game is actually quite enjoyable>


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2015)

Alok said:


> lol thanks. I already suck hard in multiplayer strategy games



Everyone suck at this game in the beginning. Even most experienced ones suck on some things/ skills/ heroes. So thats not a problem. Add us on steam. Dont give a damn about flaming as some members here are aggressive, but some are helpful as well, topping that chart is me of course


----------



## Alok (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm adding everyone to my steam friends 

UPDATE: Looks live I have to buy some games before adding friends  Fine I'm going to buy something cheap and worthy.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> but some are helpful as well, topping that chart is me of course


Everyone tries to be helpful by picking carries and completing a 5 carry team. So helpful


----------



## Desmond (Jan 16, 2015)

TBH, Dota 2's scope is so vast that no one is an expert at the whole game. Players specialize at certain aspects (roles) of the game and they have to complement their deficiency in other aspects by teaming up with players who specialize in aspects that they don't specialize in. This is why this is a heavily team oriented game and tactics is absolutely necessary to win.

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> Everyone tries to be helpful by picking carries and completing a 5 carry team. So helpful



5 man carry teams can still win if played sensibly.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Everyone tries to be helpful by picking carries and completing a 5 carry team. So helpful



I play carry in 2 out of 10 games roughly. Until and unless im satisfied with my support teammate


----------



## sygeek (Jan 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Everyone suck at this game in the beginning. Even most experienced ones suck on some things/ skills/ heroes. So thats not a problem. Add us on steam. Dont give a damn about flaming as some members here are aggressive, but some are helpful as well, topping that chart is me of course


Fang forgot to say that anyone who wants to play with our elite group has to have over 9000 mmr.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 16, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Fang forgot to say that anyone who wants to play with our elite group has to have over 9000 mmr.



   
And avoid playing with me  and Slayer xD


----------



## sygeek (Jan 16, 2015)

theserpent said:


> And avoid playing with me  and Slayer xD


I don't know your ingame nickname but I think everyone plays with slayer.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 16, 2015)

sygeek said:


> I don't know your ingame nickname but I think everyone plays with slayer.



I trolled you a few days back


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Fang forgot to say that anyone who wants to play with our elite group has to have over 9000 mmr.



And ISO 9001 certified as well? 

- - - Updated - - -

*Buy wand against BB, they said. Why is he bashing our heads, they said*


----------



## DVJex (Jan 16, 2015)

Seamon totally got ignored, lol. And theserpent is the noob pokemon player. Still stuck in starting town.



Alok said:


> I'm adding everyone to my steam friends
> UPDATE: Looks live I have to buy some games before adding friends  Fine I'm going to buy something cheap and worthy.


You can also get some of the free games from the PC game deals thread.


----------



## Alok (Jan 16, 2015)

DVJex said:


> Seamon totally got ignored, lol. And theserpent is the noob pokemon player. Still stuck in starting town.
> 
> 
> You can also get some of the free games from the PC game deals thread.


I already have 6 free to play but steam doesn't count them as they being free.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 17, 2015)

I didnt mean free to play games but rather the free game giveaways that are posted in that thread.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 17, 2015)

Anyone seen maddoc (@Sarath)? I haven't seen him online for a long time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QgVGtYY5eLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 21, 2015)

Copypasterino.me - Twitch copypastas, ASCII, and Dongers!


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSEF9FCUhpU


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2015)

^^I dunno why Axe dropped his boots each time. Must be some good reason behind it.


----------



## Mizanurification (Jan 23, 2015)

168 hours mute ban. huihuihui


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 23, 2015)

Piyush said:


> ^^I dunno why Axe dropped his boots each time. Must be some good reason behind it.


tranquil boots dont go on cd if you drop boots so he dropped them for max regen but clearly their jungle was warded and they just destroyed his boots. He was an idiot to drop even after they destroyed it once.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 23, 2015)

Niilesh said:


> tranquil boots dont go on cd if you drop boots so he dropped them for max regen but clearly their jungle was warded and they just destroyed his boots. He was an idiot to drop even after they destroyed it once.



Ah I see


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 23, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> 168 hours mute ban. huihuihui



results of buying rapiersss.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 1, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/5lMlktf.jpgp


----------



## sygeek (Feb 5, 2015)

jacky lmao


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -

After C9 vs BG first match

*i.imgur.com/xiahc0d.jpg


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YNPW1jAp5V8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 9, 2015)

^^ Watched it a while back, it's very funny. CSGO reference in it was great


----------



## Desmond (Feb 9, 2015)

New Bloom 2015 official trailer


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2015)

^^ Lets board the hype train fellas.

------

Comic
*i.imgur.com/Tu8ROdn.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Feb 9, 2015)

Lol. Can't believe I didn't watch that match.

- - - Updated - - -

It the VOD available on youtube?

- - - Updated - - -

After seeing the video I must say that RTZ is the man of the match.

He saw that other players didn't have TP and made the decision to buy BoT and then TP'd to bot lane.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2015)

Watch 3rd match of DAc finals. Best match so far in Dota 2  LAN finals history so far.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 9, 2015)

Can i please get a link  ?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Can i please get a link  ?



[youtube]jlnWXs2SzYQ[/youtube]


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey you all, anyone here plays dota2 on a nvidia 525m card I was playing the game on my friends lap and I couldn't get even a constant fps of 30
Inspite of updating drivers and making sure the game runs on nvidia gpu itself


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2015)

Watch from 2 min mark

[youtube]oGve5dZLsg8[/youtube]

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/z171vYV.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/nqH5LUw.jpg


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 11, 2015)

Has anyone checked this out? Looks cool
*www.behance.net/gallery/23451901/DOTA-2-Interface-Redesign


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Has anyone checked this out? Looks cool
> *www.behance.net/gallery/23451901/DOTA-2-Interface-Redesign



Yup. For once I thought this was official design but sadly no. I do want it to be implemented though.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2015)

Latest episode of Pub Scrubs. There is a clip from some Hindi movie as well.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 11, 2015)

Just watched(late) the 3rd match of DAC. Some epic stuff going on there by EG.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2015)

Mega update is here


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 12, 2015)

is it live? how much is the update size?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2015)

^^ Wow quite an update. Some great changs. CM arcana finally 

That new hero though  Will be great late game to blink and hit that ulti early on before rest of team jumps


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> is it live? how much is the update size?



live on testclient, some 400mb
will go online for us tomorrow


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 12, 2015)

New hero looks slick.  

Is it a support ? Looks more like a semi carry. :/


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 12, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Hey you all, anyone here plays dota2 on a nvidia 525m card I was playing the game on my friends lap and I couldn't get even a constant fps of 30
> Inspite of updating drivers and making sure the game runs on nvidia gpu itself


What are the settings you are running at?


----------



## sygeek (Feb 13, 2015)

Valve just gave me the middle finger.


----------



## snap (Feb 13, 2015)

Only All Random matches allowed in LPQ 

Max lpq only for 5 games tho


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 13, 2015)

*New Update*​
*New Bloom Festival*

The New Bloom Festival is now live on the main client. You can learn all about it here.


Day 1 - New Bloom
Day 2 - New Neighbors
Day 3 - Chill of the New Bloom
Day 4 - The Year Beast Brawl

*Economy Updates*

*Dota TV Tickets*


D2LP Season 4 Ticket | Includes The Eye Fountain Wards
NCups Season 2
Uprise Champions Cup Season 2
UltraHack Winter - Season I
Elpadrinoth Latin Tournaments
CZ-SK Dota 2 League Season 4
King of the North 2015 Season 2 | free to spectate
KD2M Amateur League | free to spectate
PGC Winter league| free to spectate

*Others*


1000 Year Beast Ability Points have now been repriced from $4.99 to $3.99
2400 Year Beast Ability Points have now been repriced from $9.99 to $7.99
Faringame League Season 1 ticket has been repriced from $0.99 to $0.49

*Patch Size:* 280.9 MB


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 13, 2015)

Gabe should stay in India for a month or two.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2015)

snap said:


> Only All Random matches allowed in LPQ
> 
> Max lpq only for 5 games tho



This is a lot more fun then what most think. Genius.


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 13, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> What are the settings you are running at?



it doesnt matter what settings i run at . its the same . every options turned off, at 720p, renderer at 90% there is sudden spike in fps in between and then it drops down, 
anyway its my friends lap, i dont have access now , if  you have any solution let me know

the new update seems okish, but im yet to play any event game !!! 
and i think drops have increased a bit


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2015)

On the other hand, my lag spikes are back. Every 10-20 secs or so when in game, my screen freezes for 2-3 secs and ping goes up to 1000ms. If anyone else is also having same issue, then I wont bug my ISP , otherwise will have to call them again.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 14, 2015)

^^ SEA server or India? Tried EU ones? Even Indian official Matchmaking servers are acting laggy these days.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2015)

SEA for now. Havent tried India


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 14, 2015)

This new bloom is load of crap, due to the 10 min limit, the whole network got stuffed and I couldn't connect!!! 
They should probably increase the time and let it happen at different time perioids


----------



## sygeek (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm more annoyed by the lpq change. I don't think I can play anymore


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2015)

sygeek said:


> I'm more annoyed by the lpq change. I don't think I can play anymore



If you are in Lucknow, you can find better ISPs im sure


----------



## sygeek (Feb 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> If you are in Lucknow, you can find better ISPs im sure


No lines at my area, so I use wimax.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2015)

snap said:


> Only All Random matches allowed in LPQ
> 
> Max lpq only for 5 games tho



Whhhaaatttt ??? Seriously ?? Damn....well I guess I'll learn new Heroes then.


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 15, 2015)

haha just dont get too serious on LPQ lol, consider all random as fun, you can try out all sorts of ****..problem would be your team mates
and why did valve remove alternate hero picking style which was similar to ranked games.., i think that was actually quite good , prevented opp team waiting till the end and counterpicking , its an annoyance sometimes

- - - Updated - - -

Year beast brawl event checker 
*dota2.cyborgmatt.com/prizetracker/yearbeast


----------



## snap (Feb 15, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> haha just dont get too serious on LPQ lol, consider all random as fun, you can try out all sorts of ****..problem would be your team mates
> and why did valve remove alternate hero picking style which was similar to ranked games.., i think that was actually quite good , prevented opp team waiting till the end and counterpicking , its an annoyance sometimes
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Nice, now i dont have to keep the client open always  and i think they increased the Q time to 20 minutes i think


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 15, 2015)

this seems to be a better tracker imo 
Dota 2 Year Beast 2015


----------



## sygeek (Feb 15, 2015)

Lost all 5 LPQ matches, abandoned on the next match just as I completed LPQ and lost that too. Classic.

Anyone wanna queue up?


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 15, 2015)

Ah crap I'm unlucky, got in a year beast brawl crashed at start and abandon 
Now in lpq 
Man it was sad watching all others in team getting drops after win


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 15, 2015)

SEA giving 500+ ping now. I used to get 69 constant. 

BSNL acting weird again ;(.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 15, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> SEA giving 500+ ping now. I used to get 69 constant.
> 
> BSNL acting weird again ;(.



use wtfast


----------



## Desmond (Feb 16, 2015)

sygeek said:


> use wtfast


Does that even work?


----------



## sygeek (Feb 16, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Does that even work?


Been using it for more than a year. Ping reduced from 500 to under 200ms.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 16, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Been using it for more than a year. Ping reduced from 500 to under 200ms.



Isn't this paid? And what about VAC?


----------



## sygeek (Feb 16, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Isn't this paid? And what about VAC?


You can actually indefinitely keep extending trial by logging into facebook (create a temporary one).

VAC has nothing to do with this. You're connecting to Dota2 through a VPN (based in India). It's not modifying the game.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2015)

sygeek said:


> *You can actually indefinitely keep extending trial by logging into facebook (create a temporary one).*
> 
> VAC has nothing to do with this. You're connecting to Dota2 through a VPN (based in India). It's not modifying the game.



Please Elaborate.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 16, 2015)

When your trial is over and you click play, it takes you into another screen. You are asked to either buy the game or extend the trial by 14 days by logging into facebook, and sharing some post. After which you get 14 days credited into your account.

You can keep doing this every 14 days.

Btw, select server manually instead of autoselect. I use IN2 server.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2015)

sygeek said:


> When your trial is over and you click play, it takes you into another screen. You are asked to either buy the game or extend the trial by 14 days by logging into facebook, and sharing some post. After which you get 14 days credited into your account.
> 
> You can keep doing this every 14 days.
> 
> Btw, select server manually instead of autoselect. I use IN2 server.



Oh didn't knew that. Thanks.


----------



## snap (Feb 17, 2015)

Its raining sets and items


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2015)

Such bad luck. I shifted my flat and now net hasn't been transferred yet.


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 17, 2015)

Is it just me, there is sudden drop in pings like going from 150 to 2k etc


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 17, 2015)

Collected about 10 sets till now. Year Blood is awesome.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Collected about 10 sets till now. Year Blood is awesome.



wow you are digging some real stuff out there. I got only 4 so far 

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> Is it just me, there is sudden drop in pings like going from 150 to 2k etc



Happening with me as well since Beast event.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Is it just me, there is sudden drop in pings like going from 150 to 2k etc


A lot of people are reporting this. It's trouble at Valve's end.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 17, 2015)

Piyush said:


> wow you are digging some real stuff out there. I got only 4 so far
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




heuheuheu! Yeah. I got this team. We have 100% winrate.  xD


----------



## Piyush (Feb 18, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> heuheuheu! Yeah. I got this team. We have 100% winrate.  xD



Plz share your hero picks


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 18, 2015)

Sure, after the event is over, sure.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 18, 2015)

JojoTheCheater 

- - - Updated - - -

As from our side, the new draft containing Zeus Undying Sniper Warlock Axe looks good


----------



## sygeek (Feb 18, 2015)

Those who haven't played ranked in a long time can get easy prediction wins.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 18, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Those who haven't played ranked in a long time can get easy prediction wins.



how?? out of 3 matches in 1 match I got good teammates.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> how??


Every good player is playing unranked/beast events farming sets. So we'd get easy wins in ranked games. GGWP.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 18, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> how?? out of 3 matches in 1 match I got good teammates.


You've probably improved since the last time you played ranked and you should be able to pwn your noob enemies. 

This only works if you've actually imprroved..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 18, 2015)

-snipped-


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 19, 2015)

It's raining sets!!


----------



## snap (Feb 19, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> -snipped-



lol, why did u edit ur draft?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 19, 2015)

well, I don''t want our opponents insta picking our signature heroes. 

BTW we won last YBB. xD Got rid of slardar, inserted Zeus. Our opponents draft: Lich, Ursa, Viper, sniper and some hero i don't recall. xD


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 20, 2015)

URGH, sometimes I hate India so much. Indians can be such *******s....... The anonymity of internet really goes to heads of some people.
Makes me wish I could meet them in the real world and drive my elbow into their stomach 

PS: this is in regards to the amazing and wonderful people I met in Dota recently


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2015)

Dota 2 main client update for 2/20/15 : DotA2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 21, 2015)

7 games till jade trophy. 4 games actually, but i had to switch a.c coz i got lp Its raining sheet sets now.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2015)

25 matches of Beast Event won. Was hoping for some good reward, but meh..... trophy


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 26, 2015)

Winning with medusa is so satisfying.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone got the Techies set as drop during the Beast Brawl?


----------



## Mizanurification (Feb 28, 2015)

^ got the techies bundle one with courier and stuff not the set.

also got a NP mythical set


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyone looking to trade for a chen set, I got two >_<


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2015)

Today is the last day of the YBB isn't it?


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 2, 2015)

I think tomorrow is the last day, not sure though.
Anyways, thankfully the stupid mode is ending..... got pit against teams with 20k+ points so many times, lost the will to fight


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2015)

^ LOL. If solo, pick zeus. Ez win.


----------



## hsr (Mar 2, 2015)

You die a hero, or you live long enough to see yourself become Slayer.
I have been assimilated, I am noob now. Certified by the countless other noobs out there *cough*TrickHunter.

Will now be yelling "will play support for no abuse" a lot. I even had a recruit of mine, he should have been sucking on lollies at the time I started playing Dota, call me a reproducing noob which spawns the seeds of noobness to the team. Can't top that. Will see you all once this beast thing has calmed its mammaries down (might still feed though). Treat me like that war veteran in the movies. I have seen things, things that you will never see like the Centaur's passive ult.

Joke aside, YB is making it even harder to get myself back in the game after the break. I suck a lot now, can't even play a single carry in game. Might seriously consider quitting.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2015)

hsr said:


> You die a hero, or you live long enough to see yourself become Slayer.
> I have been assimilated, I am noob now. Certified by the countless other noobs out there *cough*TrickHunter.
> 
> Will now be yelling "will play support for no abuse" a lot. I even had a recruit of mine, he should have been sucking on lollies at the time I started playing Dota, call me a reproducing noob which spawns the seeds of noobness to the team. Can't top that. Will see you all once this beast thing has calmed its mammaries down (might still feed though). Treat me like that war veteran in the movies. I have seen things, things that you will never see like the Centaur's passive ult.
> ...



Thanks to gaben and staff, events becoming more and more p2w now. Anyways come play with us on weekends. Play your signature Drow


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah it was last day for YBB, Deleted Dota 2 again. See you soon boys


----------



## snap (Mar 3, 2015)

All the hat farmers going back to their caves xD


----------



## asciif00 (Mar 3, 2015)

we should have a poll for how many sets did you get during the entire event.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2015)

^^ How come you're here then


----------



## hsr (Mar 4, 2015)

asciif00 said:


> we should have a poll for how many sets did you get during the entire event.



We can have only one poll per thread it seems. I'm sure the numbers are 20+ and Piyush probably owns the entire Store


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2015)

^^ He still doesn't have the Alpine Stalker set


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2015)

Right now Dota University is open for all


----------



## Cruzy (Mar 14, 2015)

Just a small question-is everyone present in this group a friend of the other members on
steam?
If so, I would like someone to help me importune my dota game as I've started playing it again recently


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 14, 2015)

Cruzy said:


> Just a small question-is everyone present in this group a friend of the other members on
> steam?
> If so, I would like someone to help me *importune* my dota game as I've started playing it again recently



what???


----------



## Cruzy (Mar 14, 2015)

What I meant was that do u guys play with each other regularly on stream?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Right now Dota University is open for all



they are charging for teaching its not voluntary , i thought of enrolling to improve a bit..........

- - - Updated - - -



Cruzy said:


> What I meant was that do u guys play with each other regularly on stream?



ya we play regularly ... introduce yourself here tell everyone your steam profile id so they can add you....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 15, 2015)

Cruzy said:


> What I meant was that do u guys play with each other regularly on stream?



Almost too regularly. Most guys play atleast a few pub games daily. You should almost always find someone online.


----------



## Cruzy (Mar 15, 2015)

My steam Id is blaine12100 and I think I play dota okayish


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 15, 2015)

*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/912/VDdWRa.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2015)

^^That luck 

 that pika and ryuuji score


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 15, 2015)

Piyush said:


> that pika and ryuuji score


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 15, 2015)

Piyush said:


> that pika and ryuuji score


they will feed more if we make fun of their scores


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2015)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> they will feed more if we make fun of their scores



nah... most of guys who play with me are used to my rant, so they dont care much of what i say


----------



## snap (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2015)

Pika still feeds so much? GGwp


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2015)

Dunno why video isnt working.

Link- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ogf05dtTS-s&feature=share


----------



## hdknitro (Mar 17, 2015)

Testing tapatalk 123


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 17, 2015)

why is my name not on the list?



cyka blyaat


----------



## KayKashyap (Mar 18, 2015)

IGN: Johnnie walker


----------



## snap (Mar 18, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> why is my name not on the list?
> 
> 
> 
> cyka blyaat



Cause you only play AoE 2 these days


----------



## hdknitro (Mar 18, 2015)

Whaaaaaaaaa, what us happening here? everyone seems to be playing everything besides Dota these days


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2015)

How to counter Huskar ?? He fckin snowballed in later game and costed me a won match.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 19, 2015)

From today's hard bot match

*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t35.0-12/11065966_938572892854109_1296581927_o.jpg?oh=d87764555ee70b00644bd9bbe29c4afc&oe=550CA691&__gda__=1426876929_67a4b476bd41458225cb4fa36a99ca33


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2015)

Won a near impossible match with so ugly draft, opponents were good but them disables, combos and multicasting. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7593/16670272029_7e071942b1_o.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2015)

gameranand said:


> How to counter Huskar ?? He fckin snowballed in later game and costed me a won match.



Best is Axe. Since Huskar sacrifices half of his HP to do ulti, if you and your team can deal a bit more damage, then Axe ulti can finish him off easily.
Apart from it I think Necro ulti can do same.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION] your steam id?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Best is Axe. Since Huskar sacrifices half of his HP to do ulti, if you and your team can deal a bit more damage, then Axe ulti can finish him off easily.
> Apart from it I think Necro ulti can do same.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION] your steam id?



Roger that, that match put off my mind but then the all support match was like, I knew we would lost from beginning but we won LOL. Now will sleep in peace.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 19, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Best is Axe. Since Huskar sacrifices half of his HP to do ulti, if you and your team can deal a bit more damage, then Axe ulti can finish him off easily.
> Apart from it I think Necro ulti can do same.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Steam Community :: Terminator

- - - Updated - - -

[youtube]IW7Cebeat5g[/youtube]


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2015)

^^
RockSoftCookie makes great videos.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2015)

good ones.


----------



## hdknitro (Mar 19, 2015)

snap said:


> ^^
> RockSoftCookie makes great videos.


He he, good one


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2015)

gameranand said:


> How to counter Huskar ?? He fckin snowballed in later game and costed me a won match.



You team was prolly filled with magic damage spells and ultis. Husker can go yolo any time he wants, thats why i love'im.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> You team was prolly filled with magic damage spells and ultis. Husker can go yolo any time he wants, thats why i love'im.



Well in many matches we have fcked Huskar pretty damn hard so I wouldn't say awesome. I just made a wrong choice in Hero selection. If I would had picked Shadow Shaman then Huskar can't do $hit.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2015)

New on the Dota 2 Blog: Facelift Void | Dota 2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 20, 2015)

^  That cracked me up.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 21, 2015)

While that model is good and all, I'm surprised it took them so long to make it. We literally paid for it as a strech goal.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2015)

Are you forgetting about Valve time?


----------



## aaruni (Mar 21, 2015)

Muslim missionary @ Dota 2.

*edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=TGK9


----------



## hdknitro (Mar 21, 2015)

aaruni said:


> Muslim missionary @ Dota 2.
> 
> *edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=TGK9


Wow. Who is this?


----------



## aaruni (Mar 21, 2015)

Some dude I got matched with, the day before yesterday. Started the game with "assalam walikum".


----------



## hdknitro (Mar 21, 2015)

aaruni said:


> Some dude I got matched with, the day before yesterday. Started the game with "assalam walikum".


Were you playing on the dubai server?


----------



## aaruni (Mar 21, 2015)

SEA,India. These are the server's that are chosen in the list.


----------



## hdknitro (Mar 21, 2015)

aaruni said:


> SEA,India. These are the server's that are chosen in the list.


Strange


----------



## aaruni (Mar 21, 2015)

Hilarious, really!


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 21, 2015)

Played a game after a long time, won it but apparently the score won't add  due to poor network conditions....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 21, 2015)

hdknitro said:


> Wow. Who is this?



And techies players named "allahu akbar" and "taliban" . They type "allahuakbar" right after techies kills itself (themselves?) next to our team heroes. Messed up world, bredda!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Played a game after a long time, won it but apparently the score won't add  due to poor network conditions....



This is happening a lot lately. Happened to me many times in last days.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2015)

Most MMR games I've won solo haven't been counted(and hence I don't bother playing MMR games). Still haven't calibrated MMR.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 22, 2015)

gameranand said:


> This is happening a lot lately. Happened to me many times in last days.


Happened to me once in a losing game. I'm not even mad.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2015)

Drink Vodka Win Dotka


----------



## sygeek (Mar 24, 2015)

Feels like our dota community is dying..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Feels like our dota community is dying..



Actually many switched to Unturned for the time being. Once they get back it will be lively again.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Feels like our dota community is dying..



We all waiting for Apr 11 when Venereable's exam finishes. All rest in his hands.


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 24, 2015)

Piyush said:


> We all waiting for Apr 11 when Venereable's exam finishes. All rest in his hands.



And On 14th Apr GTA V ll come out. many ll play that 

ppl ll only come back in dota 2 when TI comes i guess ...


----------



## snap (Mar 24, 2015)

np, i will spam invites to doto starting april 11 xD


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 24, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> And On 14th Apr GTA V ll come out. many ll play that
> 
> ppl ll only come back in dota 2 when TI comes i guess ...



Most Dota players here purchase new games but end up playing Dota after playing the new game for a few hours


----------



## sygeek (Mar 24, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Most Dota players here purchase new games but end up playing Dota after playing the new game for a few hours


True, I've so many unplayed games in my library. But I think GTA V will be an exception.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2015)

SingSing announcer pack: Steam Workshop :: SingSing Announcer pack


----------



## sygeek (Mar 26, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> SingSing announcer pack: Steam Workshop :: SingSing Announcer pack


*cringe*


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone who sells dota2 stuff via bank transfer ? 

Especially arcana and staches


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 3, 2015)

Ask fang, he might know someone


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2015)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Anyone who sells dota2 stuff via bank transfer ?
> 
> Especially arcana and staches



There were some indian traders in Dota 2 traders steam group. No more active now.


----------



## Neo (Apr 7, 2015)

If dota 2 heroes had indian names, Windranger : hawabaaz, Pudge : Kasai


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2015)

Neo said:


> If dota 2 heroes had indian names, Windranger : hawabaaz, Pudge : Kasai





Earthshaker- Jameen dehlaane wala
Tiny- Chotu
Batrider- Chamkaadar chaalak
Queen of Pain- Dard ki raani


----------



## Neo (Apr 7, 2015)

LOZL. Husker - bhain ka loda


----------



## saiyaman (Apr 7, 2015)

Digit Dota 2 Community. 

What is the time when you play?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2015)

^^ At nights, afternoon during weekends(mostly the whole ay actually during weekends). You should find quite a few people willing to queue just about any time of the day.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 7, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Earthshaker- Jameen dehlaane wala
> Tiny- Chotu
> Batrider- Chamkaadar chaalak
> Queen of Pain- Dard ki raani



Bloodseeker - Khoon ka pyasa
Storm spirit - toofani bhavna (sponsored by thums up)
Terrorblade - khaufnak talwar


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2015)

@ toofani bhaavna


----------



## asciif00 (Apr 8, 2015)

Here at my local cafe we have indian nicknames for dota2 heroes.

Weaver - mongi
Axe - ghumne wala
Phoenix - panchi
Venomancer - sapera
Gyrocopter - udaan ghatola
Night Stalker - raat ka raja
IO - bulb
Centaur - ghoda
Crystal Maiden - chamiya


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 8, 2015)

asciif00 said:


> Here at my local cafe we have indian nicknames for dota2 heroes.
> 
> Weaver - mongi
> Axe - ghumne wala
> ...


Haha...


----------



## KayKashyap (Apr 8, 2015)

Lol :d


----------



## Neo (Apr 11, 2015)

lets play today


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone ever won with Winter Wyvern? Is it even possible? I've never won with it or been beaten by one.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 14, 2015)

I have won. And it was good too. He is a good support.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2015)

^^ There is a need of a proper stun. The hero needs a buff(not to its abilities but  intelligence & stuff). Played 2/3 with a complete 5 stack and still lost. Not picking unless changes are made.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> I have won. And it was good too. He is a good support.



*She* is a good support.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> *She* is a good support.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 17, 2015)

Played Doom and actually played quite well. What type of creeps/neutral creeps to consume to get good skills? The hero is rather difficult though. Attack speed and mobility is so less


----------



## DVJex (Apr 18, 2015)

Preferably the large purple creep early game and alpha wolf mid-late. Centaur or the summoning troll if you're looking for an early gank.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 21, 2015)

Finally an Indian Dota 2 thread that is a little active. Gotta post something so watch this noob match of mine:


----------



## Mizanurification (Apr 21, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Finally an Indian Dota 2 thread that is a little active. Gotta post something so watch this noob match of mine:


----------



## sygeek (Apr 21, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Soon u will realize its not that active.


ded community


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Soon u will realize its not that active.





sygeek said:


> ded community



I blame the current meta


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 21, 2015)

This looks active compared to other indian sites. And this thread probably has the most amount of comments in the gaming section


----------



## snap (Apr 22, 2015)

All teh nubs communicate through group or steam


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 22, 2015)

We all have a group on WhatsApp, lolz


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> This looks active compared to other indian sites. And this thread probably has the most amount of comments in the gaming section



Yeah. Add a few of us on Steam if you want to play


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 28, 2015)

Its gg boyzzzzzzzzz
Reworked Sniper


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 28, 2015)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Its gg boyzzzzzzzzz
> Reworked Sniper


I wish it was true


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 28, 2015)

hdknitro said:


> I wish it was true



This is True
684
BKB can be sold 
New Items:
=)Octarine Core(Mystic Staff and Soul booster)--->Reduces Cd of all spells by 25%....its Bristleback time 
=)Guardian Greaves(Mek +Arcane+ Recipe)--->mek and arcane in one slot 
=)Moon Shard(2 hyperstones+recipe)--->gives 120 AS...can consume it to gain permanent 60 AS....WTF
Agha for
*Wraith King-Allies who are near Wraith King when slain become Wraiths for 5 seconds, delaying their death.They can continue attacking, casting, etc. When the duration ends, the hero dies, and credit for the kill goes to whomever landed the original killing blow
Weaver-reduces the cooldown of Timelapse to 20 seconds and allows Timelapse to target allied heroes. 1000 cast range *...F**K this
Tusk-Adds Walrus Kick.kicks the target back to 900 units
Nyx Assassain-Adds new ability called "Burrow" buffs his abilities as well.carapace dont need enemy to attack to trigger stun.just blink in and carapace-300 aoe stun.( Tidehunter Jr)
Naga Siren-under Song of the Siren ...6% max hp regen to allies and herself..b***h Siren
Morphling-Adds new hybrid ability...look liks ****
*Lone Druid-bear dont have any range restriction and bear wont die after death of lone druid*
Lifestealer-new ability "Assimiliate"-active skill that enables LS to swallow allied heroes yuck and deal damage when released...sad........pika gonna abuse this
Legion Commander-Duel last until LC or targetted hero dies
Centaur Warrunner-Stampede Reduces 70% incoming dmg
Alchemist-Alchemist can now cast Aghanim to any allied hero Agha bonuses as a buff.The scepter is consumed in the process

and my fav


Spoiler



WindRanger shackleshot cast point from .3 to .15


----------



## sygeek (Apr 28, 2015)

What the fvck did I just read?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2015)

"Techies Aghanim's Scepter upgrade now causes the Minefield Sign to make all Land Mines, Stasis Traps and Remote Mines within 125 area of effect immune to True Sight. Can only have one sign out at a time" 

YAAAAY!



> Ursa goes into a frenzy, causing him to take 80% less damage from any source and for his attacks to deal 2/2.5/3 times the Fury Swipes damage. Removes any existing debuffs upon cast.



GG buff. OP ursa!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2015)

Some advanced but funny mechanics

*Endless Duel with Aghanim and Nightmare*\

*if you use lotus orb and rubick spell steals you, you spell steal his spell steal*

Doom with golem passive
*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/532891784920365443/E46FAC473A2F9496F6FF6E6D99F6A9821443D3E4/

*i.imgur.com/NSDgMh9.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EGtjbJYC7...bVi4GVQU4&annotation_id=annotation_4275496659


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2015)

Its here!


----------



## Mizanurification (May 1, 2015)

what is the update size?


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2015)

It took 76 MB then 12 MB and now 187 MB. All in matter of hours.


----------



## divyam (May 1, 2015)

Not buying the compendium this year.Valve is being a way too greedy for my liking.


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2015)

70mb update was for 6.84. Then a micro patch followed it.

Now 190mb for compendium and stuff.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 1, 2015)

Guys I am irritated by too much ads in dota2 client. This ffing compendium!!


----------



## kamikaz (May 1, 2015)

is it worth spending on compendium?
i havent done it before and thinking about buying it, but i wont be able to spend much time on playing dota , which seems to be necessary to get coins and stuff !, which is holding  me back atm


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> is it worth spending on compendium?
> i havent done it before and thinking about buying it, but i wont be able to spend much time on playing dota , which seems to be necessary to get coins and stuff !, which is holding  me back atm


It's a luxury item for cosmetics and stuff. If you've got the money, buy it.

As for myself, I'll very subtly ask for compendium on reddit like every year.


----------



## Mizanurification (May 1, 2015)

sygeek said:


> As for myself, I'll very subtly ask for compendium on reddit like every year.



That sheet works? 

Time to get back to Dota.


----------



## anaklusmos (May 2, 2015)

Any ideas on what teams to pick for the Direct Invites list in the compendium?


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Any ideas on what teams to pick for the Direct Invites list in the compendium?



Will share my list after noon.

- - - Updated - - -

Here you go

*i.imgur.com/Tk8jBiC.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

May be its possible, we can see Team Tikner in the pool instead of NIP


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2015)

Yet to win in 6.84 

Stuck inside LPQ(had one game but internet died, back to 5 games)


----------



## snap (May 2, 2015)

First game of 6.84 ez rampage 

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/715287956205129284/9597B2B7EEA787E8F90608B0AD4CF222F1B18C66/

Lowest settings gaming ftw


----------



## kamikaz (May 2, 2015)

Ah, well I fell for it and bought it, got a luna normal shield from the immortal treasure, what did you all guys get? 
And thanx for that invite list fang, I'll just copy paste it , I don't have time to follow the scene hardcore, this is big help 
On a side note, I bought the steam wallet codes from gamermall, they are really good, the guy called me and asked to save his number for help with future transactions!!!
That was nice 

So how's the patch turning out for you, I think it has brought a bit of excitement back, it was getting a bit stale for me last patch with all that sniper and troll meta, good to see the end of it 
Among the heroes I have played, ursa surprised me a bit, at level 6 with vlads he goes through roshan like butter!!!


----------



## Mizanurification (May 2, 2015)

Can someone help me purchase the compendium?

Wallet codes seems to be out of stock everywhere. :/


----------



## kamikaz (May 2, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Can someone help me purchase the compendium?
> 
> Wallet codes seems to be out of stock everywhere. :/



You tried gamermall.in? , previously I had used gamergift, for wallet coded but it's finished there as you have said, but it was available in game mall like till an hour ago, when I bought it


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Can someone help me purchase the compendium?
> 
> Wallet codes seems to be out of stock everywhere. :/



This should work


----------



## kamikaz (May 2, 2015)

Wahh dude I paid 660rs for 10$.. No wonder that still remains in stock ^^


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2015)

Haha, yea too pricey. I too got 10$ card for 650s way back


----------



## Mizanurification (May 2, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> You tried gamermall.in? , previously I had used gamergift, for wallet coded but it's finished there as you have said, but it was available in game mall like till an hour ago, when I bought it



Did u buy 10$ or 2x5$? Cant find 10$ card.

And delivery times?

Edit: Got it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 2, 2015)

660 for $10 is a sweet deal. Will buy if I can get it.


----------



## kamikaz (May 2, 2015)

yeah i used 2x 5$ cards


----------



## Mizanurification (May 2, 2015)

Cosplay.


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2015)




----------



## asciif00 (May 3, 2015)

Please add me up for a Compendium party.

Steam Id- amit123601
Gamertag - Arnab_killel2


----------



## Neo (May 6, 2015)

Koi compendium dedo


----------



## kamikaz (May 6, 2015)

jut out of curiosity , i know a guy named neo from another forum called SHO, are you the sams guy ? ..

and navi just got owned by cloud9 for the esl qualifiers !! 2-0


----------



## sygeek (May 7, 2015)

Open qualifiers in this TI5. My time is here... #RoadToTi5


----------



## hdknitro (May 7, 2015)

Nobody is getting compendium, guys calm down.


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> jut out of curiosity , i know a guy named neo from another forum called SHO, are you the sams guy ? ..
> 
> and navi just got owned by cloud9 for the esl qualifiers !! 2-0



Looks like dendi's magic has finished.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2015)

NA'VI playing in TI5 right?


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> NA'VI playing in TI5 *Qualifiers* right?



FTFY.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2015)

Haven't been following the Dota 2 scene lately. I thought they'd be invited to TI5, Dendi & all :O

Need to update myself


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2015)

Navi is not what they used to be. Team Secret is going up now.


----------



## Mizanurification (May 8, 2015)

iG or VG will win TI5.


----------



## snap (May 8, 2015)

Got the compendium! Thanks to arjit for the gift


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2015)

All hail  [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION]


----------



## Bhargav (May 9, 2015)

Piyush said:


> All hail   [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION]



All hail   [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION]


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] for the compendium. Much appreciated


----------



## eagle06 (May 9, 2015)

adde me up
my dota id : 43700539


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2015)

Compendium Progress | Dota 2


Also a new update



> Official Changelog
> 
> Fixed Enigma being unable to convert Mud Golems
> Fixed Sleight of Fist damage being reduced too much with Quelling Blade and Battle Fury
> ...


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2015)

Another awesome video by Dota Watafak. He has parodied the Blending With Russians KOTL and WD scene.



Also there is a game breaking bug in Legion Commander's aghanim ult. With infinite duel, if Bane casts nightmare on one of the heroes, both LC and the duel target would get stuck in an endless loop of nightmare.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2015)

check this 
by *TryMike4Instance*

[youtube]qaINwwc_bpk[/youtube]


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2015)

Yeah. I've seen that as well.

This is best scene in that video in my last post: *www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yxET_m-edrY#t=51


----------



## snap (May 12, 2015)

Playing with zero


----------



## Rohan Rathi (May 14, 2015)

Compendium dilwado


----------



## aaruni (May 14, 2015)

snap said:


> Playing with zero



Comon man. Playing with zero (and I've only played with him once) was the best games i ever had.


----------



## hdknitro (May 14, 2015)

Zero isn't in office?


----------



## aaruni (May 14, 2015)

One of my most fun games yet :

Match 1473090394 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2015)

aaruni said:


> One of my most fun games yet :
> 
> Match 1473090394 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats



Nice build that. I will too try that MoM.


----------



## snap (May 15, 2015)

aaruni said:


> Comon man. Playing with zero (and I've only played with him once) was the best games i ever had.



 Was jkin, his kotl is nice


----------



## aaruni (May 15, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Nice build that. I will too try that MoM.



Picked it up last moment, to help battle against mega creeps. I would've preferred satanic, but that would mean sending courier to secret shop.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2015)

Scraped a lot of stuff and increased Compendium a few levels. But need better ways to level up..


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2015)

Created 19 charms
Thats 190 items recycled


----------



## snap (May 15, 2015)

Now just have to predict correctly... till TI6


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2015)




----------



## kamikaz (May 21, 2015)

Resident dota geeks help us out with all those new predictions for qualifiers  they added !!
And when does the qualifiers start ?


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Resident dota geeks help us out with all those new predictions for qualifiers  they added !!
> And when does the qualifiers start ?



Check steam activity page, I uploaded some screenshot.


----------



## kamikaz (May 23, 2015)

Ah thanks man 
I ended up with this link after googling ,mixed it out a bit in the end
TI5 Compendium Qualifier Predictions Compiled : DotA2


----------



## hdknitro (May 23, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Created 19 charms
> Thats 190 items recycled


I made 20. Haha


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2015)

hdknitro said:


> I made 20. Haha



Thats because I gave all useless item to you last year


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 25, 2015)

Looking to get back into the action as soon as my exams finish.  Lesrec , here i come!


----------



## hdknitro (May 25, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Thats because I gave all useless item to you last year


Chal jhootha


----------



## Mizanurification (May 27, 2015)

All my predictions seems to be wrong. 

Ti5 will be fun this year though


----------



## sygeek (May 28, 2015)

One of the MOST exhausting games of my life: Match 1506447832. They had taken all our raxes in the end. Also, all those 3 rapiers were mine and I also sold a bfury.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2015)

sygeek said:


> One of the MOST exhausting games of my life: Match 1506447832. They had taken all our raxes in the end. Also, all those 3 rapiers were mine and I also sold a bfury.



I'd have cum**d just by looking at those cleaves


----------



## sygeek (May 28, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I'd have cum**d just by looking at those cleaves


----------



## hdknitro (May 28, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I'd have cum**d just by looking at those cleaves


Kya keh rahe ho!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 28, 2015)

We had a great match yesterday(All Random): *www.dotabuff.com/matches/1506360849

Although graph says it was one sided but trust me the game was moving back & forth with each team fight. Enemy team just messed up a lot team fights & we somehow won.


sygeek said:


> One of the MOST exhausting games of my life: Match 1506447832. They had taken all our raxes in the end. Also, all those 3 rapiers were mine and I also sold a bfury.



GG. Only had seen a comeback from megas once earlier/


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2015)

hdknitro said:


> Kya keh rahe ho!!!



Welcome to internet


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2015)

*TDF DOTA 1 V 1 TOURNAMENT*

*Best of 3*

Prize: Night Stalker Immortal Set

Users in:
1)Slayer 
2)Ryujji


2 more slots open :3


----------



## sygeek (May 29, 2015)

theserpent said:


> *TDF DOTA 1 V 1 TOURNAMENT*
> 
> *Best of 3*
> 
> ...



Can I join? Ez rares..


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Can I join? Ez rares..



Your dota 2 name?


----------



## Allu Azad (May 29, 2015)

Can I join


----------



## snap (May 29, 2015)

Ez charm ez farm


----------



## Mizanurification (May 29, 2015)

I already got NS set.  
Add me up if there is a slot.


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2015)

My inner navi fanboy has risen again. Holy sh!t! Such epic games they've played today. INSANE!


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2015)

Dendi RP

Ayesse cum**d while casting the match


----------



## snap (May 30, 2015)

slayer the screamer


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 6, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/mxLRdvX.jpg

5v5 wasnt enough.


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 9, 2015)

Missed playing the game =)) might give it another shot when I've fully updated it again


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2015)

Check the new update guys, it's frickin AMAZING. They just overhauled the whole damn UI! It's so damn POLISHED now. I'm drooling over here, so many new features.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 13, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Check the new update guys, it's frickin AMAZING. They just overhauled the whole damn UI! It's so damn POLISHED now. I'm drooling over here, so many new features.



It will be in Source 2 m8 i guess, or atleast after TI


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> It will be in Source 2 m8 i guess, or atleast after TI


The UI doesn't has anything to do with source 2.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 13, 2015)

It will be very funny if Dota 2 is the showcase game for Source Engine 2


----------



## theserpent (Jun 13, 2015)

sygeek said:


> The UI doesn't has anything to do with source 2.



It is in source 2 -_-


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2015)

theserpent said:


> It is in source 2 -_-


Source 2 has nothing to do with the client. Client will now use some different framework. However the game will be based on source 2. They will release simultaneously.


----------



## snap (Jun 13, 2015)

Source 2 will release this month along with the UI updates


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2015)

I think they were using same Q-T framework before this new UI as well. Or may be Im wrong.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 13, 2015)

sygeek said:


> The UI doesn't has anything to do with source 2.



Hmm, but they mentioned new Engine with new UI. Anyway the update will be 3 weeks later.



> On this page we will be giving you a preview of the new interface. Early next week we'll be talking about Custom Games, and later that week we'll conclude with various details about the new engine and launch the open beta.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2015)

UI engine us separate from the game Engine. They will probably use something like Scaleform  for the UI.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2015)

snap said:


> Source 2 will release this month along with the UI updates


Coinciding with E3.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 14, 2015)

There cannot be a PC Gaming show without Valve. Super secret surprise announcement


----------



## snap (Jun 17, 2015)

Dota 2 - Reborn


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2015)

Just to remind you guys, if you are downloading beta right now, dont pause the progress, it will reset.

Either finish it in one go or wait for a solution.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Just to remind you guys, if you are downloading beta right now, dont pause the progress, it will reset.
> 
> Either finish it in one go or wait for a solution.



It's better if you download it from steam client as a DLC.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

Does the beta impact gameplay in any way? Sometimes it is not recommended to play on beta because it might crash.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2015)

Some screenshots of the Desert terrain: Dota 2 Desert Map - Album on Imgur

*i.imgur.com/MmJKTRS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VRzuuDN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/a8Xp4Ls.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 20, 2015)

^^ Any idea when that's being released?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2015)

Overthrow seems fun

[youtube]7_6t4zQ1_zU[/youtube]


----------



## Desmond (Jun 20, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Any idea when that's being released?



Its not complete. Those screenshots are made by adding the desert tileset (which came with Reborn) to the regular map.


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SDzteH1BO4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2015)

nice


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2015)

Compendium Music & Announcer Packs | Dota 2


----------



## Kymy414 (Jul 3, 2015)

Niilesh said:


> [YOUTUBE]SDzteH1BO4U[/YOUTUBE]



Ahaha gold =))


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2015)

This music pack is so amazing. Win rate at 70% after I equipped it. Making insane plays. It's just pushing me to the next level.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 10, 2015)

how many of you have been trying reborn? hows the performance for you? improved ? decreased ?

i guess among the people who play here, i have worst spec possible, and reborn thankfully worked just fine , but didnt see any "magical' improvement in fps, but overall its a bit more smoother and slick! 
have to try the custom games now
btw i have been trying to move the copy from one pc to another and realised its not possible by the usual backup and restore method,
so here  is a method i found which might be helpful to some 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhEMx3C0Fls


----------



## Piyush (Jul 10, 2015)

Reborn is good for me, as in performance as well.

About backup, it is possible. Search google "Dota 2 reborn backup reddit"

I did it by an article shared on reddit.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 10, 2015)

lol thats what is illustrated in that video ^^


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> how many of you have been trying reborn? hows the performance for you? improved ? decreased ?
> 
> i guess among the people who play here, i have worst spec possible, and reborn thankfully worked just fine , but didnt see any "magical' improvement in fps, but overall its a bit more smoother and slick!
> have to try the custom games now
> ...



in dota 2 my fps = 30, in reborn 60+


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 10, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> in dota 2 my fps = 30, in reborn 60+



wow thats massive !!!.u sure the low fps is not due to vsync?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 11, 2015)

Can, reborn and non-reborn users party up and play normally ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2015)

Immortal 3 out : Dota 2 - The International Compendium 2015



JojoTheDragon said:


> Can, reborn and non-reborn users party up and play normally ?


Nope.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 11, 2015)

How can you deal with people like these?: Chat history with MindFreak - Pastebin.com

That is my chat log with a guy I tried to trade with but he was extremely unreasonable.

tl,dr: This guy asked me to trade with him. He wanted my Axe immortal item and the Ram's Armaments Axe set for Weaver immortal and Sniper immortal. I told him that I will give him the set only and not the immortal for the Weaver immortal. He agreed but I couldn't trade since he was on a new PC and couldn't trade for 7 days. So I checked his profile and saw the "Good trader" rep messages and decided to gift him. He told me to send first since he was sending immortal and did not want to send first. So, I gifted him the bundle and he said that he didn't receive it in his inventory. I told him that he would have to start dota and unpack the gift to get it. Then he went offline for a while and when he returned, he said that he will deliver the weaver immortal only when he gets my axe immortal. I told him that that was not the deal and demanded that he give me the item that he owed me. But he started begging for it. I firmly said no. Then he asked for another immortal. After some discussion, I agreed to give him my Storm immortal, but I asked him to give the weaver immortal first plus some rare set. He told me to send my immortal and he will then open dota and send over both the items. His reluctance to start dota, citing that his PC will restart, made me more suspiscious and I demanded him to complete the first deal first so that I he could gain some trust, but he kept on refusing and kept begging me to send him my immortal. I politely told him to f**k off and told him to keep the Axe rare bundle and went offline.

Learn from my mistake and never deal with such kind of people again.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 11, 2015)

I never go first, unless it's with someone I know personally IRL. 
Just so many people getting scammed, I'd rather nor believe a random stranger, no matter the goods to be gotten in return


----------



## sygeek (Jul 11, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How can you deal with people like these?: Chat history with MindFreak - Pastebin.com
> 
> That is my chat log with a guy I tried to trade with but he was extremely unreasonable.
> 
> ...



+rep msgs on steam profile are worthless. You can easily get them through other means. This is why I like to trade on reddit and only go first with high karma/reputed accounts. Btw, you should report him on steamrep.com and get him flagged him as a scammer.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 11, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> I never go first, unless it's with someone I know personally IRL.
> Just so many people getting scammed, I'd rather nor believe a random stranger, no matter the goods to be gotten in return



Hi Sir, its me your brother.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 11, 2015)

How can I find the worth of the new immortals? I have a witch doctor immortal and am looking for the gyrocoper immortal (normal one). Also, how much would the WD set sell for?


----------



## snap (Jul 11, 2015)

Bristleback immortal!! Now he is a tank


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2015)

snap said:


> Bristleback immortal!! Now he is a tank



More like a bomb.


----------



## snap (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2015)

that Snuper rpae, Void backtrack and drow CM item choice

- - - Updated - - -

And this video created by the same guy who created Dota2 A game of Chess last year

[youtube]htI51MQEK3M[/youtube]

- - - Updated - - -

And this is the previous year video I was talking about if anyone missed
[youtube]55fBpL1IFvU[/youtube]


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2015)

Sonneiko denied visa 3rd time. My navi fanboy is crushed..


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Sonneiko denied visa 3rd time. My navi fanboy is crushed..



Sad. Last time 2 weeks back I think valve helped him getting visa.

- - - Updated - - -

Another kickass submission for short film contest

[youtube]bFk3Yz-TgaY[/youtube]


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm facing a strange issue : after installing Dota2 reborn the original Dota2 cant get into game after Hero Selection when the time reaches Zero the game goes to Not Responding, I have to end the Dota2 exe from task manger and launch again then only it gets to load.

Anyone facing this problem ?? 
Dota2 reborn loads just fine.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 13, 2015)

Is it just me, or solo play is painful in dota ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Is it just me, or solo play is painful in dota ?



Can confirm, atleast in lower MMR like ours it's quite painful.


----------



## snap (Jul 14, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> I'm facing a strange issue : after installing Dota2 reborn the original Dota2 cant get into game after Hero Selection when the time reaches Zero the game goes to Not Responding, I have to end the Dota2 exe from task manger and launch again then only it gets to load.
> 
> Anyone facing this problem ??
> Dota2 reborn loads just fine.



Verify game cache maybe..


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 14, 2015)

snap said:


> Verify game cache maybe..


cache verified


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 14, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> I'm facing a strange issue : after installing Dota2 reborn the original Dota2 cant get into game after Hero Selection when the time reaches Zero the game goes to Not Responding, I have to end the Dota2 exe from task manger and launch again then only it gets to load.
> 
> Anyone facing this problem ??
> Dota2 reborn loads just fine.



If you pick heroes before the timer , after picking press alt+Enter. It will preload your hero. this way you will not get the lag that everyone faces when the timer goes zero.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> If you pick heroes before the timer , after picking press alt+Enter. It will preload your hero. this way you will not get the lag that everyone faces when the timer goes zero.


This. Just pick your hero and press alt+enter. Reduces the overall lag for everyone when the timer reaches 0 at the end of picking. Originally read it on Reddit once.


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 14, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> If you pick heroes before the timer , after picking press alt+Enter. It will preload your hero. this way you will not get the lag that everyone faces when the timer goes zero.


you will still get lag but just a smaller one because it still needs to load 9 other heroes (which didn't preload their hero). So unless every one does this you will still get lag.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> This. Just pick your hero and press alt+enter. Reduces the overall lag for everyone when the timer reaches 0 at the end of picking. Originally read it on Reddit once.



Why you no tell me :O


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 15, 2015)

^ Didn't know about that. Nice trick. 

BTW, this last match i played, we had this Ogre magi getting greedy. The only support in the team, and he refuses to buy the courier, place wards. Just going blindly for aghnims and that too he never completed. I think supports have a higher chance at getting fat if they genuinely help the team. Else, they just keep dying along with the carry.
Unless, the support is just too pro. 

Fun fact, in another match I took KOTL and my friend picked Tide, and we r@ped the opponent together and all our carry are just standing there with mouths open. 
Lucky day.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 15, 2015)

^ nothing beats a good field doctor in battle

@*thetechfreak* nice trick bro didn't know that


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ Didn't know about that. Nice trick.
> 
> BTW, this last match i played, we had this Ogre magi getting greedy. The only support in the team, and he refuses to buy the courier, place wards. Just going blindly for aghnims and that too he never completed. I think supports have a higher chance at getting fat if they genuinely help the team. Else, they just keep dying along with the carry.
> Unless, the support is just too pro.
> ...


At out MMR most supports make YOLO items and not full support items like Eul or Force. They just want kills.
KOTL is great now. His AGHS upgrade is one of the best(heals massively during the use of that light wave skill). One can farm aghs just by jungling very quickly. Great part of the meta. But it's crucial to get good placement during team fights or you'll be useless late game.

@



Allu Azad said:


> Why you no tell me :O


LOL 


avinandan012 said:


> @*thetechfreak* nice trick bro didn't know that


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 16, 2015)

The team mates I'm getting in solo matchmaking are ultimate noobs. The enemy team's Slark's respawn timer is on display and still my team's Void chronos Slark's illusion.



And this Void gets a free win. GG Volvo.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2015)

Is this from your match? How do you create clips?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 16, 2015)

Didn't you see me passing by in the end? I recorded this using ShadowPlay. Previously I was using OBS.


----------



## snap (Jul 16, 2015)

Dafq is that minimap?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 16, 2015)

snap said:


> Dafq is that minimap?



background hidden for clarity


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 26, 2015)

Any 1 noticed the size of Dota 2.Mine showing 32GB.Its like wtf.

Seems like they included workshop tools with Reborn beta.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Any 1 noticed the size of Dota 2.Mine showing 32GB.Its like wtf.
> 
> Seems like they included workshop tools with Reborn beta.



Yup. 31.5GB here too. But isn't the base installation itself 14 GB so around 18GB for Reborn isn't unexplainable I guess.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 26, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Yup. 31.5GB here too. But isn't the base installation itself 14 GB so around 18GB for Reborn isn't unexplainable I guess.



Only dota 2 is like 8GB.With Reborn it was 14GB for me.I did backup and size was 13gb,when i did restore,it only installed Dota 2 but not reborn.So i did DL reborn again.I don't see workshop tools under DLC option and with recent updates it shows now 32GB. 

I don't understand whats valve upto.Its just eating my C drive.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 27, 2015)

No one watching the wild card matches?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> No one watching the wild card matches?



Just about everyone is watching


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2015)

[youtube]WkMhwhSmnN0[/youtube]


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 1, 2015)

No one playing these days? Number seems to have dropped
 [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] that Mirana mount at the end though. Classic


----------



## Neo (Aug 1, 2015)

is dota playable over 3g network?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 1, 2015)

Neo said:


> is dota playable over 3g network?


Yes. I play with aircel 3G. Ping during nights is 150ish while during days is 200ish on sea. Sometimes there is a massive lag for a few seconds though


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> No one playing these days? Number seems to have dropped
> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] that Mirana mount at the end though. Classic


You wont find many enough people playing during the TI


----------



## sygeek (Aug 6, 2015)

Some people man...secret fangayism to the next level. Readt this:



> Secret lost to EHOME intentionally to go to the lower bracket. They are dodging EG in the upper bracket, because they don't want to end up like VG at DAC who 2-0'd EG but then lost 0-3 to EG in the grand finals rematch. Secret have strats they're saving against EG, but they only want to use them in the grand finals, because they wouldn't work a second time, especially when EG are so good at making adjustments. So they know that if they drop to the lower bracket, EG will easily win the upper bracket, and they'll easily win the lower bracket. So Secret is just ensuring their overall TI5 victory by saving their strats to beat EG with, because EG is the only real threat to them. Secret will crush every other team they encounter in the lower bracket.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2015)

State of denial.


----------



## Mizanurification (Aug 6, 2015)

TI5 is scripted. 
Kappa


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2015)

Btw, those who missed matches check from this playlist, watch all if you got time. Well summarized including all the big plays.

- - - Updated - - -

A must watch All star match

[youtube]mjyC-oX3am4[/youtube]


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hardware behind the International 2015



> The computers are based on Maingear’s X-Cube, their high-performance gaming and home entertainment line. Here are the specs:
> 
> *Chassis:* X-Cube White/Black Windowed Compact Case
> *Chassis Lighting:* Green LED Light Strip
> ...


----------



## snap (Aug 9, 2015)

EG vs CDEC Grand Finals!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2015)

EG DID IT 


*pbs.twimg.com/media/CL8GLyBUkAAqd-Z.jpg:large


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> EG DID IT
> 
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/CL8GLyBUkAAqd-Z.jpg:large


Old man must be proud.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 9, 2015)

They look so excited..kappa


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 9, 2015)

sygeek said:


> They look so excited..kappa



ez mid.


----------



## snap (Aug 9, 2015)

Damn CDEC lost


----------



## sygeek (Aug 9, 2015)

snap said:


> Damn CDEC lost


Good thing you left after game 2


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 9, 2015)

Unexpected. Sumail is Pakistani. And Saahil Arora looks like an Indian name. When will there be an Indian team.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 9, 2015)

rtz and zai must be regretting quitting eg...


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2015)

snap said:


> Damn CDEC lost


EG was the fan favorite. You were basically anti EG whole tourney. Sad.


chimera201 said:


> Unexpected.


I don't think so. They got to the Cologne finals. Won DAC. They were one of the favorites to win if not the biggest fav. As for Indian team, I don't think any time soon.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Old man must be proud.



Really happy as old man win. He's been trying so hard since the first Ti. Finally he had that team to get it done. I think he might retire now.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Unexpected. Sumail is Pakistani. And Saahil Arora looks like an Indian name. When will there be an Indian team.


But he has US citizenship, so he is effectively American.

For proper Indian team, we need major tournaments here. Not likely anytime soon.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2015)

ghouse12311 said:


> rtz and zai must be regretting quitting eg...


Haha, thats what all saying.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 9, 2015)

Need help in Steam and DoTA 2 as for a newbie user.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> Need help in Steam and DoTA 2 as for a newbie user.



New to steam as well?


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 10, 2015)

Piyush said:


> New to steam as well?


Yep. But I am a former DoTA player from Garena. So I hope things will be easy for me to learn quickly.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> Yep. But I am a former DoTA player from Garena. So I hope things will be easy for me to learn quickly.



Then wait a bit. Dota 2 will be ported completely and permanently from source 1 to source 2 soon, may be in this month itself. When it happens, download that new build. I'll remind you here.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 10, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Then wait a bit. Dota 2 will be ported completely and permanently from source 1 to source 2 soon, may be in this month itself. When it happens, download that new build. I'll remind you here.


Actually I already have downloaded DoTA 2 and Reborn(Beta) is in the queue. ( -_- ; )


----------



## saiyaman (Aug 11, 2015)

Had a strange Ranked match yesterday.

Normally a ranked match for my experience = most insta pick carry and moan support.

Guess who's forced to pick support and lose the game when you don't have proper initiators?

Yesterday however one guy said "im support". Right I know it's blasphemy. We got a team with a chance of winning the match. Yeah so far so good.

Around 10 minutes and the support goes afk. 

He comes back into at the time we are getting pwned at the base and turns the game around. And we win.

Whatever happened, I'm completely lost for any words and will grab that win.

Fin.


----------



## azvnoit (Aug 11, 2015)

Lucky you. 
For me it's different.
All rush picks carry. Then I pick support.
2 guys rush top rune then they both rush to bottom before runes spawn. Then they both decide to take bot lane. Precious seconds wasted running to top lane. 
The nuker in mid says "me supp" 5mins into the game and switches to top.
So after all the chaos in first 5mins.. I have bought and upgraded courier, warded, bought tangos and clarity, no stat items, and finally i'm in mid ~3 levels lower than opponent in mid.
Next 5 mins either top or bottom tier 1 is down and it is 3v1 mid. Mid tier 1 down. Eventually Bot tier 1 down.

Then comes "wtf no wards"..."no dust"..."noob supp"...surprisingly these are the words of the nuker who said "me supp" at the end of 5 mins.
20~30mins I have most of my dps items done and i'm getting the kills....boom..."noob supp" ..."only ks"

If we survive till late game, either I'm unbeatable or some other guy tanks up and we win while I support him. But that's really rare, we mostly lose.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't know if this was posted before but this is a nice video:


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2015)

Yup it was. There was a old unlisted one which too was posted. Videos by Sir Action Slacks are quite good & entertaining


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 12, 2015)

At what MMR level do you guys play? I play around 3k MMR. Anyone's up for a match please add me on steam: *devearoux

Dotabuff: *www.dotabuff.com/players/65356216
*


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 12, 2015)

Night-Rider said:


> At what MMR level do you guys play? I play around 3k MMR. Anyone's up for a match please add me on steam: *devearoux
> 
> Dotabuff: ShObZ - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
> *



1k memer sir, btw we play ranked very rarely. Most of the time unranked.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 12, 2015)

Night-Rider said:


> At what MMR level do you guys play? I play around 3k MMR. Anyone's up for a match please add me on steam: *devearoux
> 
> Dotabuff: ShObZ - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
> *



You have some matches in High Skill bracket. Smurf account?


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 12, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> You have some matches in High Skill bracket. Smurf account?



Smurf means?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2015)

Night-Rider said:


> At what MMR level do you guys play? I play around 3k MMR. Anyone's up for a match please add me on steam: *devearoux
> 
> Dotabuff: ShObZ - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats
> *



We play unranked. Not much tryharding unless game games go long. I usually just pick Techies. Only    [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] here has a good MMR of oveer 9000. Sadly he only spams Tusk these days and doesn't play his good heroes like TA     [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] is the TDF feeder. He prefers using magic wand of items like BKB. 




Night-Rider said:


> Smurf means?



New account to play against noobs.


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 12, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> We play unranked. Not much tryharding unless game games go long. I usually just pick Techies. Only    @Piyush  here has a good MMR of around 6k.    @snap  is the TDF feeder. He prefers using magic wand of items like BKB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No man. I think I have around 900 games with this account. I won't consider it is a smurf account then.  Actually I am playing dota from dota 1 days. 

Btw 6k MMR is really good. I have recently started playing ranked matches after a gap of about 8-9 months. Wasn't even aware about what MMR is until about a couple of weeks ago.

- - - Updated - - -

Btw if you guys wanna play in a party, would love to play in one. I am not very competitive and play for fun. 

- - - Updated - - -

Can coach as well if someone wants to learn.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 12, 2015)

Piyush the pro 

I play casually for fun
chimera201 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2015)

Ok [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] doesn't have such a high mmr(sorry). Post your Steam ID here and people should add you. I'm taking a bit of a break from Dota , will be back by the end of the year. [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] add this guy


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 12, 2015)

devearoux is steamid


----------



## snap (Aug 12, 2015)

TheVenerable - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats ... the first page has info about the players from TDF so you can add ppl from there too


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## hdknitro (Aug 21, 2015)

Nobody is Playing Dota 2 these days.


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 22, 2015)

hdknitro said:


> Nobody is Playing Dota 2 these days.


Really???


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 22, 2015)

Cruzy said:


> Really???



Most of us TDF guys have moved on till the next patch. Very few guys playing on a daily basis like we used to. [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] & [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] are playing PoE.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Aug 23, 2015)

minimum net speed required for playing D2 ?


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 23, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> minimum net speed required for playing D2 ?


256 kbps I guess


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 23, 2015)

512 is a minimum but 1 Mbps is preferred


----------



## xtr3m3 (Aug 23, 2015)

i have bsnl evdo dwnload upto 1mbps however upload is low 160kbps is it enough?


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 23, 2015)

This should be enough as downloading is 1mbps so its sufficient.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 25, 2015)

Had a silly match today where the enemy team was owning my team the entire game. See difference in XP earned:
Match 1743037853 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

Lina and Sky was on Godlike streak but still we won 



xtr3m3 said:


> i have bsnl evdo dwnload upto 1mbps however upload is low 160kbps is it enough?


ping matters the most not down/upload speed. Try spectating someone who plays on SEA server.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Aug 26, 2015)

^ yup my pings are shitty 400+ with which i cant play at all, very sad.  

it downloads 35KB/s uploads 15KB/s


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> ^ yup my pings are shitty 400+ with which i cant play at all, very sad.
> 
> it downloads 35KB/s uploads 15KB/s



Ping these:

103.28.54.1

and 

103.10.124.1



These are the IP addresses of the Dota 2 SEA servers.


----------



## skeletor13th (Aug 26, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Ping these:
> 
> 103.28.54.1
> 
> ...



I am getting 200ms for both. So, no Dota 2 for me??


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2015)

^^ Well it's not unplayable but at times you'll feel a good sizable difference between when you click & something happens on the screen. Give it a go once and see if you can play.


----------



## skeletor13th (Aug 27, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Well it's not unplayable but at times you'll feel a good sizable difference between when you click & something happens on the screen. Give it a go once and see if you can play.



Downloading 15 GB just to check the play-ability! i think i m gonna pass. Path of exile is only 5 though but dont know anything about its servers and pings. I think i will ask about them in its own thread.

thanks for the reply.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 27, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> I am getting 200ms for both. So, no Dota 2 for me??


Easily playable at 200ms. Maximum playable ping IMO is upto 250-300ms.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 27, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Easily playable at 200ms. Maximum playable ping IMO is upto 250-300ms.



200 ms too much for me, tough to deny/last hits at this ping.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 27, 2015)

I believe that its a matter of practice to play on high pings.

I have a few friends in Kuwait who play on SEA servers sometimes and they play pretty well even on such pings.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 27, 2015)

nims11 said:


> 200 ms too much for me, tough to deny/last hits at this ping.


It's because you're used to a lower ping. Once you get used to it you can easily last hit at that ping. Hell I used to play with 330ms ping until I was 2.7k..


----------



## nims11 (Aug 28, 2015)

sygeek said:


> It's because you're used to a lower ping. Once you get used to it you can easily last hit at that ping. Hell I used to play with 330ms ping until I was 2.7k..



am used to 5-10 ms as I played most games in 10 man lan lobbies  That aside, 330 is a really high pin


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 28, 2015)

That moment when you realize you're never gonna get good at this game is so damn depressing..


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 28, 2015)

Aaahh the days when I could play with 30-45 ms on SEA servers...


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 28, 2015)

220 pings is definitely playable I'm dota 2


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 28, 2015)

IDK if my internet connection got better or Valve changed the netcode to somehow bypass BSNL network after they launched Reborn beta. I'm getting about 100-200ms ping now. Used to get 250-350ms ping before Reborn was launched.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 28, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> IDK if my internet connection got better or Valve changed the netcode to somehow bypass BSNL network after they launched Reborn beta. I'm getting about 100-200ms ping now. Used to get 250-350ms ping before Reborn was launched.


Afaik, reborn only shows lower ping, or the network ping might be reduced. But the game does work more slowly, due to increased input latency maybe


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 28, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Afaik, reborn only shows lower ping, or the network ping might be reduced. But the game does work more slowly, due to increased input latency maybe



I am talking about in game ping and in Dota 2 client not in Reborn. I was only referring to 'after' Reborn beta launched.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Aug 30, 2015)

my bsnl does not connect with indian server in d2 , my Idea 3g easily connects with indian server? has bsnl blocked d2 server?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 30, 2015)

^^ Indian server is down I think. CSGO india servers are down too.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 30, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> my bsnl does not connect with indian server in d2 , my Idea 3g easily connects with indian server? has bsnl blocked d2 server?



Why are you even looking at the Indian server?

All Random, Vol. 7 - YouTube


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 1, 2015)

guys i have few things to ask,

In d2 how to use my bottle on allies?

how to turn off my courier sharing?

i am very good with d1 , however i don't know most of the shortcuts in D2


Also D2 vs D2 reborn ? which one is most played? is D2 reborn worth downloading?


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 1, 2015)

Ctrl + bottle key, then left click on ally 
I don't think you can turn off courier sharing 
Normal client is most played, but reborn is worth downloading if you have a lot of friends to play custom games with, or if you have bandwidth to waste


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 1, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Ctrl + bottle key, then left click on ally
> I don't think you can turn off courier sharing
> Normal client is most played, but reborn is worth downloading if you have a lot of friends to play custom games with, or if you have bandwidth to waste



will stick with d2 normal


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 2, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:
			
		

> Also D2 vs D2 reborn ? which one is most played? is D2 reborn worth downloading?



The UI & stuff is quite good but there were a few bugs. If you just play the "Normal" mode play the stable one. 

Most compendium owners got Reborn to finish the challenge & they end up playing the fun custom modes as well.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 2, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> The UI & stuff is quite good but there were a few bugs. If you just play the "Normal" mode play the stable one.
> 
> Most compendium owners got Reborn to finish the challenge & they end up playing the fun custom modes as well.



custom modes ?? does it have similar mode like as in LoD (Legends of DotA) ?

whats that compendium thing? i have heard ppl chatting about it.


----------



## nims11 (Sep 2, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> custom modes ?? does it have similar mode like as in LoD (Legends of DotA) ?
> 
> whats that compendium thing? i have heard ppl chatting about it.



Just like imba maps, pudge wars, pudge vs mirana, etc maps on d1.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 12, 2015)

DoTA 2 reborn pretty bad for me. Now my ping is 100+ for SEA server and if connection failure you won't be able to connect again. And also we have a very good India Dota Server !!!


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 13, 2015)

whats new in the 6.5GB dota 2 update? ne one knows?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> whats new in the 6.5GB dota 2 update? ne one knows?



Its the update for Reborn and removal of old client and its files.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 13, 2015)

Reborn is giving better ping's , but has some bugs ~ mini shutters here and there


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 14, 2015)

any better custom maps recommended?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2015)

prudhivisekhar said:


> any better custom maps recommended?



Check these:

Dota 2 Features: Top 5 Custom Game Modes of the Dota 2 Reborn Beta | GosuGamers


The best Dota 2 custom games | PCGamesN


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Check these:
> 
> Dota 2 Features: Top 5 Custom Game Modes of the Dota 2 Reborn Beta | GosuGamers
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## himanshubias (Sep 16, 2015)

has anyone noticed that you are not able to use artifact hammer(one to take out gems from items) and other tools in dota reborn?


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 25, 2015)

Dota 2 - Gameplay Update 6.84


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2015)

^ 6.85


----------



## snap (Sep 25, 2015)

Lich gonna have yer siege creep..


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2015)

A good match with base race. Won against a TB Spectre duo. We had no pusher except early pusher Axe.

Match 1833819411 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 1, 2015)

Piyush said:


> A good match with base race. Won against a TB Spectre duo. We had no pusher except early pusher Axe.
> 
> Match 1833819411 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats



Were you riding a dragon?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Were you riding a dragon?



What do you mean?


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 1, 2015)

Piyush said:


> What do you mean?


Exactly


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 1, 2015)

Piyush said:


> What do you mean?



You can infest ancient dragon and control it right?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> You can infest ancient dragon and control it right?



Now we can afaik


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh that, no I didnt, We need agha for that, no?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 2, 2015)

September had the biggest decline of the Dota 2 playerbase
Dota 2 - Steam Charts


----------



## Piyush (Oct 2, 2015)

Ya, but its ok now. Im back from PoE.

- - - Updated - - -

Also guys, check this link, many mini dota2 avatars. Lets change.


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Ya, but its ok now. Im back from PoE.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Also guys, check this link, many mini dota2 avatars. Lets change.*



ty


----------



## snap (Oct 2, 2015)

Bristleback looks crazy in that pic D:


----------



## Piyush (Oct 2, 2015)

Arey pick Undying/ Abaddon/ Brew... just change this stupid black kid with blue eyes pic

- - - Updated - - -



Bhargav said:


> [/B]
> ty



I thought you will pick CM but AA looks nice too


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2015)

That's how one should farm:

*i.imgur.com/hasrPit.jpg


Almost as fast as I farm


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2015)

Abaddon looks cool


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 3, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Ya, but its ok now. Im back from PoE.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also guys, check this link, many mini dota2 avatars. Lets change.



No BS,LC and Riki


----------



## Piyush (Oct 3, 2015)

alienempire said:


> No BS,LC and Riki



You have to click on *show remaining images*  There are 100+ images

*i.imgur.com/Boe9J2j.png


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 3, 2015)

Piyush said:


> You have to click on *show remaining images*  There are 100+ images
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Boe9J2j.png



ok thanks


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 3, 2015)

alienempire said:


> ok thanks



Is there a 1GB update? 

<My steam has been acting weird lately.>


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Is there a 1GB update?
> 
> <My steam has been acting weird lately.>



Ye new compendium patch.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 3, 2015)

Someone gift me fall compendium 2015 pls


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 3, 2015)

It's cheap man. 

And u can buy steam code from gamersgift.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 4, 2015)

Valve has been on an update frenzy ever since reborn came. I can never fooking download the client without it resetting after every update..Help please.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 5, 2015)

GUYS which the best value for money Paisa Wasool Compedium?
And how long will this Compedium last?


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 5, 2015)

None of them are paisa wasool if u actually wanna save money.

But about fall compendium = its cheap, the sets are meh, but it does add challenges and stuffs and the wager thing makes u feel like a jackpot king. Kappa
This will last till Majors are over (Dec-Jan).


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Oct 5, 2015)

Why isnt my dota working it shows connecting to dota 2 coordinator zzzzz
Also, Add me guys my id is |BF|eXecutioner akele khel khel ke pak gya hu.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 6, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Why isnt my dota working it shows connecting to dota 2 coordinator zzzzz
> Also, Add me guys my id is |BF|eXecutioner akele khel khel ke pak gya hu.




Sometimes Dota is down hence it may not have been working. Also, post a link to your Steam account instead of just the name. Here's mine:
Steam Community :: wuodland


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Oct 9, 2015)

Add me guys Steam Community :: |BF|eXecutioner


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 10, 2015)

New update: News - Dota 2 Update - October 9th 2015



> -Added the Collection tab to the Armory which lets you customize the layout of your items.
> - Added a filter criteria to show items present or absent from the Collection tab.
> - Added the "dota_import_steam_inventory_layout" console command which will populate the Collection tab with items positioned as they were in the Source1 Armory.
> - Healing Salve and Clarity Potion now require a unit target rather than being an instant cast
> ...


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 10, 2015)

Related:
Half-Life 3: Valve Adds Suspicious Code to Dota 2 - IGN


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 13, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFlHvTwM30g


----------



## xtr3m3 (Oct 15, 2015)

hey guys it seems to chat in D2 now needs atleast a 5$ invested in steam, so guys can you tell me what to buy which is around 5$? Something usefull will do


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 15, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> hey guys it seems to chat in D2 now needs atleast a 5$ invested in steam, so guys can you tell me what to buy which is around 5$? Something usefull will do



Skyrim 6.79$


----------



## xtr3m3 (Oct 15, 2015)

any other choices? please keep it around 5-6$ !!! and do i need to pay extra tax / service charges if i use debit card?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 15, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> any other choices? please keep it around 5-6$ !!! and do i need to pay extra tax / service charges if i use debit card?


It's just 2$ more 
Tax applies.

- - - Updated - - -

Or u could go with DX:HR Directors Cut 3.99$ + Splinter Cell CT 2.49$ = 6.48$


----------



## xtr3m3 (Oct 15, 2015)

already spent too much building pc want to keep it minimum

any other game in that range? other than rpg?? discounted games??


----------



## snap (Oct 15, 2015)

Save 80% on Microsoft Flight Simulator X: Steam Edition on Steam Its on sale currently, exact 5$..


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 16, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> hey guys it seems to chat in D2 now needs atleast a 5$ invested in steam, so guys can you tell me what to buy which is around 5$? Something usefull will do



you mean the chat in the chat channels? It is kinda useless to me. Also, you can not add steam fund of less than $5. so try adding some funds of $5 and see the chat is working or not. Not need to buy anything. If it is still not working, then buy something.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2015)

*s.navi-gaming.com/uploads/userfiles/images/read/news/ENGLISH-vinglish/DOTA/UPDATES/proshchay_dota_sostav_960_2.jpg

Guys Navi disbanded: Natus Vincere bids adieu to its Dota 2 Roster - Natus Vincere Website


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2015)

Dendi giving the feel of "All according to plan"


----------



## azvnoit (Oct 19, 2015)

Anybody got any tips to escape the below 2k mmr? Somebody posted a youtube link which said about playing support but that doesnt work anymore. So anyone got hands on tips would be helpful. Gameplay, strategy, heroes to pick (considering 6.85 patch).
Dropped +300 mmr in 2 days.

I mainly play support or lane pushers. But lately even after supporting the team with everything we end up losing. Mainly because the team runs around getting kills and nobody is defending or pushing lanes so we end up with significantly more kills but lose the match.

If I stick to pushing lanes, the team doesn't have support and they end up feeding.
Sometimes I pick hard carry, it ends up being the worst mistake of my dota life. Last 5-10 mins is 1v5 onslaught. As the others are totally dependent on me for getting kills and taking/defending towers.

I play Party mmr with ~+60% win rate. But improving my solo rank is becoming frustrating.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2015)

azvnoit said:


> Anybody got any tips to escape the below 2k mmr? Somebody posted a youtube link which said about playing support but that doesnt work anymore. So anyone got hands on tips would be helpful. Gameplay, strategy, heroes to pick (considering 6.85 patch).
> Dropped +300 mmr in 2 days.
> 
> I mainly play support or lane pushers. But lately even after supporting the team with everything we end up losing. Mainly because the team runs around getting kills and nobody is defending or pushing lanes so we end up with significantly more kills but lose the match.
> ...



Play heroes which are good in patch or are dominating since early game.  Some good heroes would be Undying, BB, Tusk, Night Stalker, Jakiro, etc. Or some heroes which are evergreen, like Gyro, Lina, Lion, Abaddon, etc. Make plays, ward if support not warding, make sure team has 1 urn before 7 min mark and meka before 15 min mark (20  min max). Use smoke effectively, communicate often, even if allies dont reply.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 19, 2015)

azvnoit said:


> Anybody got any tips to escape the below 2k mmr? Somebody posted a youtube link which said about playing support but that doesnt work anymore. So anyone got hands on tips would be helpful. Gameplay, strategy, heroes to pick (considering 6.85 patch).
> Dropped +300 mmr in 2 days.
> 
> I mainly play support or lane pushers. But lately even after supporting the team with everything we end up losing. Mainly because the team runs around getting kills and nobody is defending or pushing lanes so we end up with significantly more kills but lose the match.
> ...



Your dotabuff??

Good heroes in 6.85 are Spectre, Doom, Windranger, Alchemist(though not helpfull in 2K bracket), Omniknight, Oracle


----------



## sygeek (Oct 19, 2015)

Best way to reach 3k is by learning to farm. My fighting skills are subpar but I make it up with farming efficiently. I was 2.8k when my farming mechanics were sh!t. Decided to improve it (and still improving) and reached 3.4k. IMO you can reach 4k if you know how to farm and split push properly. 

You cannot be a good support if you suck at carry. No matter how good you think you are, unless you can play carry efficiently your support play is bound to be sh!t. You should know how to support your carry and that can only be done if you know what the carry player is thinking.

What I did was, I made it a goal to get at least 50 last hits before 10 minutes (in a contested lane, otherwise 60-70). Then *at least* 130LH before 20 minutes (on a hero with farming skills, otherwise make it 100 before minute 20). And then 100 LH every 10 min and so on. It's not necessary that you reach this goal but you should try to do so in every match. But that also doesn't mean playing farming simulator, you also need to know when to farm, when to tp to help, when to split push etc. Watch Barnyyy and BSJ's streams (VODS on youtube). Learnt a lot from those guys. Also read multiple guides from /r/dota2 (look for hero discussions, and nothing else), /r/truedota2 and /r/learndota2. Some good youtube channels.

Cheers!


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 19, 2015)

Anyone know how to counter tiny in late game as riki or blood seeker. I got stunned when I hit him


----------



## sygeek (Oct 20, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Anyone know how to counter tiny in late game as riki or blood seeker. I got stunned when I hit him



Bkb/silver edge


----------



## azvnoit (Oct 20, 2015)

Coma-Doof Warrior - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

I watch Baumi, JimBenDoto and Purge. Following JimBenDoto's builds mostly guarantees me a win though. 
Baumi and Purge out farm opponents that's all. Picking carry/hard carry is always risky as we end with no supports. 

Probably I'll need more practice  with supports. Abaddon is perfect pick, he can support and push lanes as well. Lion, WD and shaman are insane killers and pushers as well but squishy.



> Anyone know how to counter tiny in late game as riki or blood seeker. I got stunned when I hit him



I always pick range against him, otherwise i just get better DPS items than him along with BM. Never go solo against him, make sure creeps or allies are with you, reduces the chances of getting hit by his passive. 

Hopefully, this weekend I'll get some wins.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2015)

Haha, dont take JimBen seriously bro, you will end up having 4 reports per match. He makes those build for fun, though sometimes they work. If you have noticed, Jim says in the beginning of the video that how many times he have already tried with the particular build to win the game.

Purge is good.


----------



## azvnoit (Oct 20, 2015)

Hehe, super slower sniper works for me, also gyrocopter build. But, yea, I'll get reports for sure for trying Dazzle-lator or that super stronk CM. Of the 3, purge is better, he makes achievable builds and genuine in game tips. Following Baumi is good if you are playing in party.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 21, 2015)

my sincere advice to anyone who wants to get better at this game, just don't play sniper..the most useless crap hero ever..should be removed from the game IMHO...every other carry hero is better than sniper any day


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2015)

ghouse12311 said:


> my sincere advice to anyone who wants to get better at this game, just don't play sniper..the most useless crap hero ever..should be removed from the game IMHO...every other carry hero is better than sniper any day



But... more powder in his shot 
*i.imgur.com/CiPccNy.png


----------



## sygeek (Oct 21, 2015)

3/5 same players in the new navi team and they said navi was "disbanding". What a joke..


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 21, 2015)

Is anything wrong with the matchmaking ?? I'm always get level 1-10 players as team mates (I'm at level 29) while the enemy team level ranges from 25-50 hw is this possible.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 21, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Is anything wrong with the matchmaking ?? I'm always get level 1-10 players as team mates (I'm at level 29) while the enemy team level ranges from 25-50 hw is this possible.


Levels don't mean anything..don't bother.


----------



## saiyaman (Oct 22, 2015)

ghouse12311 said:


> my sincere advice to anyone who wants to get better at this game, just don't play sniper..the most useless crap hero ever..should be removed from the game IMHO...every other carry hero is better than sniper any day



In Ranked games I usually get a support but I find that we lose a lot.

I find that Sniper is the safest pick I can take when I play solo MMR. I usually get crap players who throw mid and ruin the game. I force them to pick something else by picking second and dominate mid or play it safe and do not let the mid player farm too much at least even if I get owned 1 or two times.

Crazy and it works.

This happens at 2.5k MMR by the way.


----------



## azvnoit (Oct 22, 2015)

ghouse12311 said:


> my sincere advice to anyone who wants to get better at this game, just don't play sniper..the most useless crap hero ever..should be removed from the game IMHO...every other carry hero is better than sniper any day



Sniper is an easy right clicking hero against any line up if you have a versatile build. Know when to pick deso, skadi or mjollner. Which lifesteal item to get or to get vlad to stack with UAM. Crit or damage. Invi or not. IMO...very few heroes got such versatile build options.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2015)

azvnoit said:


> Sniper is an easy right clicking hero against any line up if you have a versatile build. Know when to pick deso, skadi or mjollner. Which lifesteal item to get or to get vlad to stack with UAM. Crit or damage. Invi or not. IMO...very few heroes got such versatile build options.



Everyone makes fun of me when i go Armlet Sniper


----------



## azvnoit (Oct 22, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Everyone makes fun of me when i go Armlet Sniper




WHAT?!?! that is fing genius. The buffs you get for the cost is unmatched. Also if you're good with toggling, who needs hp regen/refill.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 22, 2015)

azvnoit said:


> WHAT?!?! that is fing genius. The buffs you get for the cost is unmatched. Also if you're good with toggling, who needs hp regen/refill.


With an attitude like that you'll be in lpq in no time.


----------



## snap (Oct 23, 2015)

Low Priority games now have to be won in order to count.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 23, 2015)

snap said:


> Low Priority games now have to be won in order to count.



Good, no more dire top radiant bot.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 23, 2015)

snap said:


> Low Priority games now have to be won in order to count.



aare yaar. F*ck BSNL more.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 23, 2015)

snap said:


> Low Priority games now have to be won in order to count.



WTF does valve has against lpq. Next they'll want our newborn child.


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 23, 2015)

snap said:


> Low Priority games now have to be won in order to count.


The hell??? That's just bs.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2015)

sygeek said:


> WTF does valve has against lpq. Next they'll want our newborn child.



Non tradeable Non marketable


----------



## azvnoit (Oct 24, 2015)

snap said:


> Low Priority games now have to be won in order to count.



Sounds good to me. Every second MMR game I got someone in team who is afk for first 20-30 mins. 
This will really keep most of the actually annoying fellas out of the matchmaking.

- - - Updated - - -



sygeek said:


> With an attitude like that you'll be in lpq in no time.



Man, there are far more important reasons to land up in lpq than my attitude. Which server do you play in? If it is SEA, what can I say? It is lp in itself.

Guys in LP just do whatever they like, not much of an effort. In normal match making they say it's not mmr and in MMR they say it's just a game. Even I play it as a game, but some players "just want to watch the world burn".


----------



## snap (Oct 24, 2015)

Time for fang to spam more tusk


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2015)

I dont need any more reasons as long as I still can use the jihadi-ball skill.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 24, 2015)

Solo MMR is ****...its a game of luck. Either i get 1 or 2 retarded player or the its the  opponent who gets em. Havent had a single satisfactory win or lose after Reborn. 6k mmr ia considered the shittiest tier since its filled with ppl who think they are PRO and simply fail to communicate. 5k and 8k mmr is the sweetest spot.

In started off with 3k mmr by default and after a year im still in 3200 something mmr. I dnt think i play bad or good, i just feel i need luck with matchmaking to break into 4k mmr.
Moreover i play mmr only once in a day or two. Ppl at 3k mmr are too obsessed for win. You got dc?? Dnt worry enemy team will keep unpausing till u r LP . 

Any system that promotes ranking and catagorization of player skills via points/xp/mmr/virtual achievememts etc eventually becomes crap. * People no longer play to enjoy,but they play to Win, by hook or by crook*. Remember Garena days of Ladder Ranking (in Dota1)?? That nearly made me quit Dota. Eventually i started using map hacks like everyone else..


----------



## sygeek (Oct 24, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Solo MMR is ****...its a game of luck. Either i get 1 or 2 retarded player or the its the  opponent who gets em. Havent had a single satisfactory win or lose after Reborn. 6k mmr ia considered the shittiest tier since its filled with ppl who think they are PRO and simply fail to communicate. 5k and 8k mmr is the sweetest spot.
> 
> In started off with 3k mmr by default and after a year im still in 3200 something mmr. I dnt think i play bad or good, i just feel i need luck with matchmaking to break into 4k mmr.
> Moreover i play mmr only once in a day or two. Ppl at 3k mmr are too obsessed for win. You got dc?? Dnt worry enemy team will keep unpausing till u r LP .
> ...


That's a lot of salt. I assure you, with an attitude like that you'll never reach 4k.



> 6k mmr ia considered the shittiest tier


Ayyy lmao

- - - Updated - - -



azvnoit said:


> Man, there are far more important reasons to land up in lpq than my attitude. Which server do you play in? If it is SEA, what can I say? It is lp in itself.
> 
> Guys in LP just do whatever they like, not much of an effort. In normal match making they say it's not mmr and in MMR they say it's just a game. Even I play it as a game, but some players "just want to watch the world burn".


I was just joking bro. People in pubs love to report those with unorthodox item builds.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm at my wits end, currently at 2.5k mmr, and no matter what I try, it's impossible to reach even 2.6k,
Regards are always there in my team, including people with TBD ratings. 
This may sound clichéd, but I'm definitely better than this, I do not belong in this range. 
Some one please guide me how to get out of this hell, before I have a pulmonary embolism


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> I'm at my wits end, currently at 2.5k mmr, and no matter what I try, it's impossible to reach even 2.6k,
> Regards are always there in my team, including people with TBD ratings.
> This may sound clichéd, but I'm definitely better than this, I do not belong in this range.
> Some one please guide me how to get out of this hell, before I have a pulmonary embolism


When solo, play support and figure in first 5-10 mins that which carry you should support. Fk rest of them. Thats how I usually do. Otherwise just play mid hero whose role is ganking from 5 min mark like SS, QoP, NS, Pudge, etc. Keep the pressure. Sometimes heroes like Jakiro, pugna do great bcoz no one can push faster like them so early with just lvl 5. If you are able to reduce map control, what else do yo need.
PS: None of this applies to SEA, I play rank only on EU West


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 24, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Solo MMR is ****...its a game of luck. Either i get 1 or 2 retarded player or the its the  opponent who gets em. Havent had a single satisfactory win or lose after Reborn. 6k mmr ia considered the shittiest tier since its filled with ppl who think they are PRO and simply fail to communicate. 5k and 8k mmr is the sweetest spot.
> 
> In started off with 3k mmr by default and after a year im still in 3200 something mmr. I dnt think i play bad or good, i just feel i need luck with matchmaking to break into 4k mmr.
> Moreover i play mmr only once in a day or two. Ppl at 3k mmr are too obsessed for win. You got dc?? Dnt worry enemy team will keep unpausing till u r LP .
> ...



as sygeek says u will never get into 4K with this attitude. it is not any kind of ladder or something that u will climb by playing. it is the skill brackets, no matter how many years u play u will remain in 3K. And if u hate ranked that match , why even touch it? play non ranked or the co-op custom mods like beast fight tower defense lol.

A simple math, there is a 50% chance of getting a bad player in a team. While the enemy team will have 5/2 retarded players and your team will have 4/2 retarded players. Now it will depends on you to make the count difference in favour of ur team or enemy team.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 24, 2015)

There is a lot of luck involved in Solo MMR. Even if u are Dendi lvl player , one guy with bad internet,laggy wooden laptop or really bad skills can ruin you all.
I am currently at 4k  Team MMR . Maybe because i play !more Team MMR. My freinds are not awesome players, most of them simply refuse to play Earth Spirit or Visage. But we rack up a lot of wins since it is a fair matchup between two teams who are well organised and are certain non of their mates are laggers.
The reason why i keep moving between 3200 and 3300  in Solo MMR is all about luck. Everyone plays pub style,some even fight for mid lane (mid or feed policy). And lets not forget the people who play from their intelHD 4000 laptops

I play team MMR more than Solo for this sole reason. I must have played 20 to 25or so Solo MMR at most. The amount of games where both the teams called it a good game would be 5 games at the most.
Oh and the trash talks, the obligatory "Mid So easy" or " ez game ez life" taunts is the staple of Solo MMR. How about some humility and sportsmanship?? Naah, we all seem to have adopted League of Legends mannerisms

 And dont judge my attitude,u dont know jack about me to make such assumptions.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 24, 2015)

**** happens, learn to deal with it lol



> And dont judge my attitude,u dont know jack about me to make such assumptions.


----------



## snap (Oct 24, 2015)

Spoiler



*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/78/Salt_shaker_on_white_background.jpg


----------



## azvnoit (Oct 24, 2015)

haha....ok enough of the attitude thingy...solo MMR is tough because the chances are you'll be paired with 4 guys who knows "jack" about what to do unless you are also the same, then there are 5. Team MMR, you know how your teams gonna play, supp, carry, mid whatever. Also there is a clear communications. I have people with even worse attitude win just because they were given 4 great team mates. So that attitude thing is out the window.

I broke my two week long losing streak when I changed my gameplay style. Used to play support in solo mmr but the carries failed always. I started winning yesterday with DP with semi support, lane pusher build and luckily the team joined in pushing lanes.

"Life is pain. Let me suck every bit of joy out of it."


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Oct 24, 2015)

Solo MMR is totally luck man. Either your team has feeders/noobs/people who treat ranked like unranked and just queue. I'm currently sitting at 2100 MMR, no matter if I play my best hero or some I'm not good at, it always depends on who has the idiot (or bigger idiot) who's gonna feed. You guys think 3k mmr is toxic? try 2k, it is HELL.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> And dont judge my attitude,u dont know jack about me to make such assumptions.



Yup, comments like these are enough to judge someone, at least online attitude/ mannerism

- - - Updated - - -

but i agree with your luck thing in solo mmr, at least in sea region


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 24, 2015)

Sorry to interrupt the MMR discussion but can u guys tell how much you spent on Dota 2 and your MMR?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 25, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> There is a lot of luck involved in Solo MMR. Even if u are Dendi lvl player , one guy with bad internet,laggy wooden laptop or really bad skills can ruin you all.
> I am currently at 4k  Team MMR . Maybe because i play !more Team MMR. My freinds are not awesome players, most of them simply refuse to play Earth Spirit or Visage. But we rack up a lot of wins since it is a fair matchup between two teams who are well organised and are certain non of their mates are laggers.
> The reason why i keep moving between 3200 and 3300  in Solo MMR is all about luck. Everyone plays pub style,some even fight for mid lane (mid or feed policy). And lets not forget the people who play from their intelHD 4000 laptops
> 
> ...


I don't believe you understand. You might be 4k pro player in team MMR, but you are a 3.3k mmr scrub. It's 0 luck, you're just bad. Try to accept it and only then you can improve yourself. I meet countless players like you in pubs who blame 24/7 and decrease the morale of the game. 

In reality, any 4.5k player can easily smurf through 3k to 4k with 80% WR. If you were actually 4k you'd be at most +-200 range of your true mmr.

TL;DR Welcome to dota2, you suck.

P.S. If you don't mind, share your dotabuff.


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 25, 2015)

My ranked logs:
Me: I'll play Safe Lane hard carry" 
Fourth pick: Scrub picks PA. 
Me: DUDE!  Picks WD to support Scrub. 
15 min: PA dc. Abandons. 
Me: @#@#@@5@54
GG EZ.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 25, 2015)

I think people are not using the right words to complain about solo MMR. Most of us play the game for fun and one can have fun if you are matched with equally skilled players. When one sees someone in his team playing like a noob he feels that his MMR should be higher so that he gets better players in his team. The point is not about getting a higher MMR but to get better players. Don't care whether my true MMR is 0 or even negative but I want my teammates to be at my skill level to actually have fun. Like see this video:



How am I getting matched with this void when I have more than 2K+ hours on Dota 2? I was laning with him. Sadly I won the match.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 25, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> I think people are not using the right words to complain about solo MMR. Most of us play the game for fun and one can have fun if you are matched with equally skilled players. When one sees someone in his team playing like a noob he feels that his MMR should be higher so that he gets better players in his team. The point is not about getting a higher MMR but to get better players. Don't care whether my true MMR is 0 or even negative but I want my teammates to be at my skill level to actually have fun. Like see this video:
> 
> 
> 
> How am I getting matched with this void when I have more than 2K+ hours on Dota 2? I was laning with him. Sadly I won the match.


If it was a party game, it's usually not balanced properly. In solo however, mmr is just a representation of your overall skill. Maybe someone sucks at carry and makes up with good support (or vice versa). Or maybe they have poor mechanics and make it up by good decision making. I can give many more examples. There are too many variables to account for. So while you maybe better than him at something, he maybe better at something else. Moreover you also have to account the mental and emotional state of the player. Maybe he's sleepy, maybe he's playing after a long time or maybe he's on a tilt (this happens quite often and to the best players). Everyone has disastrous games where nothing goes right. No one wants to lose purposefully. 

Although I have one explanation I have for your situation, which is very unlikely but will satisfy you, i.e. he's playing on a boosted account. But this only happens in 4.5k - 6k range.

My point is while matchmaking may not be perfect, it's pretty damn good as is. Moreover, in order to improve, you've to focus on your own gameplay. You cannot change your teammates, only guide them (and then get replied back, "f*ck u nub"). Also, if you're playing this game for fun, then play with friends, otherwise you're playing the wrong game. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 25, 2015)

sygeek said:


> If it was a party game, it's usually not balanced properly. In solo however, mmr is just a representation of your overall skill. Maybe someone sucks at carry and makes up with good support (or vice versa). Or maybe they have poor mechanics and make it up by good decision making. I can give many more examples. There are too many variables to account for. So while you maybe better than him at something, he maybe better at something else. Moreover you also have to account the mental and emotional state of the player. Maybe he's sleepy, maybe he's playing after a long time or maybe he's on a tilt (this happens quite often and to the best players). Everyone has disastrous games where nothing goes right. No one wants to lose purposefully.



It was pretty obvious he was a new player. He didn't have much knowledge about the game. Void was trying to kill Silencer and Treant was healing Silencer. He asked 'does silencer have evasion?'. I wouldn't have done that illusion chrono even if i was sleepy or bored or even trying to troll.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 25, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> It was pretty obvious he was a new player. He didn't have much knowledge about the game. Void was trying to kill Silencer and Treant was healing Silencer. He asked 'does silencer have evasion?'. I wouldn't have done that illusion chrono even if i was sleepy or bored or even trying to troll.


was he in party with someone else?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 25, 2015)

sygeek said:


> was he in party with someone else?


Nope.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 25, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Nope.


probably unbalanced matchmaking due to some constraint. You most likely had a higher mmr player to balance the noob. I've never had this happen in mmr matches, highest difference between players is at most 100mmr.


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 26, 2015)

RANKED logs: 
PA HP 40%. Enemy ganks. PA dead. 
Me: Tree dude heal PA. 
Treant: I'm not near him. how heal? **** u.  
Me: kills a kitten. 

Also check out AM's (who insisted on last picking AM to **** jugs lane) skill levelling in this match. 
Match 1892019864 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

If u think SOME people don't wanna lose intentionally, u haven't played enough doto.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 27, 2015)

sygeek said:


> In reality, any 4.5k player can easily smurf through 3k to 4k with 80% WR. If you were actually 4k you'd be at most +-200 range of your true mmr.
> 
> f.


LMFAO!!  DOTA2 is a team game. U are one of the 10 contributors to the outcome of the game.  Even if you are Suma1l or Dendi or whatever, you are just the 10% outcome contributor. A team based game relies heavily on the performance NOT JUST YOU, but of 9 other players too.... This is no CoD or BF4 where 1 guy alone can turn the game
Seriously, why am i even discussing this logic thing  with you. Even if Jesus or Allah or Shiva came down on Earth to clear your brains out they will fail.

- - - Updated - - -



Mizanurification said:


> RANKED logs:
> PA HP 40%. Enemy ganks. PA dead.
> Me: Tree dude heal PA.
> Treant: I'm not near him. how heal? **** u.
> ...


I have seen so many Drow Rangers who never skill their 1st skill (maybe they are from 2010 Dota 1 days where life steal and frost arrow didnt stack) Stupid dumb builds are so commonplace.

Check youtube full of gameplays (with replay links) where ppl intentionally lose , and in some videos, a teammate tries really hard to make the team lose but opponent was so dumb af that the troller couldnt suceed. Lol
*Speaking of people who seem to want to lose intentionally..... i had a Ember Spirit in my team just last night. He never used his ulti... So mid game our opponent All Chatted : " Why You no ulti ember"  and the ember dude replied "noob teammates no ward"
 There was a silence after that. I guess all 9 players were like "dafck is he talking about?"*
Game dragged on for nearly 40min and he STILL hadnt used his ulti even once. I mean, he could have at least cast it somewhere to see what that skill does.. but he never did it. This was 3300K Solo MMR range. Yes its considered newbie range but still....thats just outrageous
After few all chats (since the game was totally one sided by now and no one was really into the game) it was apparent that Ember thought that we need vision of the area to send our revenent. So he was blaming us for not warding the spot for him to cast ulti..i mean thats what we could figure out from his english/pinoy chat messages... 

This is also the reason why i dont want TBD (To Be Disclosed as in less than 8 Rank games) players to start at 3k mmr. Most TBD  players are new to Dota2, with  2-3 weeks play experience ,and  playing 5-6 heroes (that looks cool).... They should start at 1K mmr... A lot of people get stuck in 3k because they keep getting players who still dont understand the game mechanics, hero skills, strategies etc.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 27, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> asdfg



Anychance you are originated from Philipine?? You sound a lot like them.

BTW frost arrow and lifesteal doesnot stack in dota 2. 

And high MMR player will single handedly win matches. There are some paid services like MMR boosting, where high MMR player plays in low MMR accounts and win single handedly.

Here is a proof - FYGPSE - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 27, 2015)

In this [normal] match I literally did nothing and still won. What kind of matchmaking is this?
Match 1894531007 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats




mikael_schiffer said:


> They should start at 1K mmr



I think this is a good idea. Every player should be calibrated at 0 MMR and start their way up like currently happening. If the player is good he will rise. This will keep away new players from getting matched with an experienced player.
Other 2 things i can think of is the player should have an option of choosing longer queue times. I prefer waiting 15 mins rather than have a boring 45min match. Also ALT+TAB works flawlessly for Dota 2 so that's a plus.
And every player should have a separate MMR for each server. Because people can exploit the low population servers.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 27, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> LMFAO!!  DOTA2 is a team game. U are one of the 10 contributors to the outcome of the game.  Even if you are Suma1l or Dendi or whatever, you are just the 10% outcome contributor. A team based game relies heavily on the performance NOT JUST YOU, but of 9 other players too.... This is no CoD or BF4 where 1 guy alone can turn the game


I'm gonna need a 3000-3500 account - DotA Forums

Climbing The Ladder - Part 1

My Smurf Journey: Elo Hell!

Few examples of high mmr players smurfing through 3k to 5k+ with 80%-90% winrate. Moreover, like arjitsinha said, there are tonnes of mmr boosting services for this very purpose.




mikael_schiffer said:


> Seriously, why am i even discussing this logic thing  with you. Even if Jesus or Allah or Shiva came down on Earth to clear your brains out they will fail.


I already lost faith in them after talking to you.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2015)

*media.giphy.com/media/ftXvsSyRzKXXG/giphy-facebook_s.jpg


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Oct 27, 2015)

OH MY GOD. 5k is a LOT of MMR. Anyone at that MMR is obviously a semi pro. The real thing is can a 3k person smurf through 2k. It isnt that easy man.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 27, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> OH MY GOD. 5k is a LOT of MMR. Anyone at that MMR is obviously a semi pro. The real thing is can a 3k person smurf through 2k. It isnt that easy man.


yes he can..


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 27, 2015)

Piyush said:


> *media.giphy.com/media/ftXvsSyRzKXXG/giphy-facebook_s.jpg



You ain't seen anything yet. Wait till you hear my theory


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Oct 28, 2015)

Played against a probable booster today. No way in hell a 2k mmr person so damn good.
While in laning phase only I realised that this person is a pro. Sad man.

This person played as tinker mid vs me as windranger.
Matchid: 1898613932


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 29, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Sorry to interrupt the MMR discussion but can u guys tell how much you spent on Dota 2 and your MMR?



3334 hours 2823mmr


----------



## sygeek (Oct 29, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Played against a probable booster today. No way in hell a 2k mmr person so damn good.
> While in laning phase only I realised that this person is a pro. Sad man.
> 
> This person played as tinker mid vs me as windranger.
> Matchid: 1898613932


See his profile 267 wins, 17 losses on tinker and one rampage every day. How the hell did he get matched with you?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 29, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Played against a probable booster today. No way in hell a 2k mmr person so damn good.
> While in laning phase only I realised that this person is a pro. Sad man.
> 
> This person played as tinker mid vs me as windranger.
> Matchid: 1898613932



It doesn't matter whether there was a booster in the match or not. It matters why he was on the enemy team and not on your team.





sygeek said:


> See his profile 267 wins, 17 losses on tinker and one rampage every day. How the hell did he get matched with you?



Because he was a booster boosting someones 2K account.




Bhargav Simha said:


> 3334 hours 2823mmr



Okay I should be more precise with my question.

1) What's your solo MMR
2) No. of Solo Ranked Matches
3) Are you satisfied with solo ranked matchmaking
4) How much money have you spent on Dota 2


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 29, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> It doesn't matter whether there was a booster in the match or not. It matters why he was on the enemy team and not on your team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. 2650
2. Where do I find this, can't see this on Dota buff 
3. Nopes, the hell I am 
4. Idk, maybe 3-4k?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 29, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> 2. Where do I find this, can't see this on Dota buff



Really don't understand why Dotabuff doesn't provide a filter for that. Probably have to do a guesstimate.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 29, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Because he was a booster boosting someones 2K account.


Nah man, something else. 250*25 = 6250 MMR. No way he should be matched with a 2k guy with that winrate. Something odd..



chimera201 said:


> Okay I should be more precise with my question.
> 
> 1) What's your solo MMR
> 2) No. of Solo Ranked Matches
> ...


1. When ranked was introduced, 800 hours in I had 2.4K. Now 2800 hours in, I'm 3.4k. Very slow climb.

2. 354 ranked matches

3. Not satisfied, but this is where I belong right now. Hope to improve after I start playing ranked again next year.

4. $0.5


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 29, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Nah man, something else. 250*25 = 6250 MMR. No way he should be matched with a 2k guy with that winrate. Something odd..



Must be solo and party combined. Started with 0 MMR something.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Oct 29, 2015)

Honestly, I dont think he's a booster now. The person is just kind of psycho. If you check is dotabuff carefully you'll see he wins all his matches with mid heros, but deliberately feeds with others.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 29, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Honestly, I dont think he's a booster now. The person is just kind of psycho. If you check is dotabuff carefully you'll see he wins all his matches with mid heros, but deliberately feeds with others.



Mid or feed


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 30, 2015)

i don't have the guts to get my MMR calibrated.  My friends will make fun of me , if i get 1k MMR.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 30, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> i don't have the guts to get my MMR calibrated.  My friends will make fun of me , if i get 1k MMR.



Don't worry I saw someone with 186 MMR on the Indian server



Spoiler



*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/550894526894496461/159E05D3CB9854AD602BD127CF2566D4AB539744/


----------



## snap (Oct 30, 2015)

Dota 2 - Haunted Colosseum


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 30, 2015)

This is stupid, in solo ranked mm,  our mid sf abandoned after feeding first blood (he simply ran down mid Lane to tier 2 tower). Why the hell should I have to play that God awful match and still lose mmr when we lose 4v5. I simply don't get the logic. Why not make it safe to leave, reduce mmr of leaver and put an abandon on him???.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 30, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> This is stupid, in solo ranked mm,  our mid sf abandoned after feeding first blood (he simply ran down mid Lane to tier 2 tower). Why the hell should I have to play that God awful match and still lose mmr when we lose 4v5. I simply don't get the logic. Why not make it safe to leave, reduce mmr of leaver and put an abandon on him???.



Because you get more free gold when someone abandons. And if there was a leave option there won't be any matches that would get completed.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 30, 2015)

Well a petty amount of gold does not win matches, another player in your team might


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 30, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> This is stupid, in solo ranked mm,  our mid sf abandoned after feeding first blood (he simply ran down mid Lane to tier 2 tower). Why the hell should I have to play that God awful match and still lose mmr when we lose 4v5. I simply don't get the logic. Why not make it safe to leave, reduce mmr of leaver and put an abandon on him???.



That will encourage flaming and raging. In my total 3000+ matches I hardly encounter who intentionally feed or courier feed. so far might be 4-5. Anyone can have bad day or a bad start and die a lot, that does not mean he is feeding intentionally. If the system is what you describe, everyone will rage and flame him and force him to abandon by using swear words so that their MMR retains same. This is for the community.

In the current system you at least can try to support or give advice to the player who is having bad time. Be friendly. this is why we dont have a surrender button in dota unlike LoL.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 30, 2015)

Well I'm trying so hard past 2 weeks to raise my mmr, cannot cross 2.6k.  5 matches in a row, sun1 abandoned the games, and we had to pay the price. 
And the sf match I'm talking about, he did not buy single item, asked us to pool tangos, which we did, then walked down mid Lane, gave first blood and quit. There was no sort of raging, or even argument going on


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 30, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Well a petty amount of gold does not win matches, another player in your team might



If that player is worse than you then having that players' share of gold for yourself is better than having that player.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 30, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> If that player is worse than you then having that players' share of gold for yourself is better than having that player.


If he's so bad a player, then why was he even the same team as me. I might not even be a near average level player, but I'm definitely not that bad that my team is better off without me. So why is he in the same team as me?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 30, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> If he's so bad a player, then why was he even the same team as me. I might not even be a near average level player, but I'm definitely not that bad that my team is better off without me. So why is he in the same team as me?



You should direct that question to Volvo.

On another note i wish Valve made the code open source including matchmaking.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 30, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> You should direct that question to Volvo.
> 
> On another note i wish Valve made the code open source including matchmaking.


I wish there was a platform to do that other than the forums. This would just come off as a rant of a butthurt idiot on any of those places


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 30, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> I wish there was a platform to do that other than the forums. This would just come off as a rant of a butthurt idiot on any of those places


Reddit is that platform


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 8, 2015)

If anyone wants to purchase any Dota 2 items from my account, lmk. Minimum: 5 USD. 
Retiring from Dota. *copypastas.com/images/Emoticons/kappahd.png


----------



## sygeek (Nov 8, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> If anyone wants to purchase any Dota 2 items from my account, lmk. Minimum: 5 USD.
> Retiring from Dota. *copypastas.com/images/Emoticons/kappahd.png


see you tomorrow.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## snap (Nov 18, 2015)

Dota 2 - The Last Castle

Axe immortal released and free Soaring cache chest


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 20, 2015)

E-GOD TOO STRONK. *copypastas.com/images/Emoticons/kreygasm.png


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 20, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=45Pm9x3mH6E


----------



## snap (Nov 21, 2015)

Andy mage got rekt 



Spoiler



OG vs TS in Grand finale of FrankFurt Major now


----------



## saiyaman (Nov 23, 2015)

If people are struggling in Solo MMR, try to get heroes which will benefit your team against the opponents. It helps a lot.

If your team needs a support and you know to play then pick it. If your team needs a tank pick it. Learn the heroes and it definitely helps.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm back to DotA for a while, was looking to team up with someone or just play for fun in party. 

(Previous steam name was 'ACid DrinkeR', in-case someone remember me yet )

Add me on steam: Steam Community :: MiteshNinja


----------



## himanshubias (Dec 1, 2015)

hi guys looking for a team to play in bangalore
pm me if anyone else is out there wandering


----------



## azvnoit (Dec 2, 2015)

Solo MMR, I've given up, I play probably 0-3 matches a week. Mostly end up with players afk or disconnected in team, but I'm getting things done.
Party MMR is lot better, I got a party of 3, we go carry, offlaner, support pick and sometimes the other 2 in team fails but we pull it through.
My party MMR is ~2k while Average team is ~3k. My solo is now at ~1.5k.

If frustration builds up, watch SingSing lose matches. His reactions are hilarious but teaches how handle with non-compliant team mates. He does his work even though the team fails so has no regrets.

Update:

So I was playing party MMR and this happened.

Match 1974912547 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats

This was the pick order:
Zeus
Slardar
LS
BS
Riki


LS took easy lane, Slardar went bot, for some reason unknown Zeus went bot and Riki asked for mid. I asked for offlane with slardar but was refused by Zeus.

So, this game I played BS support. Courier, wards, items, I think I did a good job. While Zeus remembered my mother and sister particularly, I played my role and we won.

Probably, I've been reported but I think we wouldn't have won if no one played support. We would be a team with 5 carries with zero vision and survivability.

Interestingly, I was read a sub thread on reddit where someone had commented "I'll play support but I must get my Aghanim's and Blink." Slardar and Zeus could played support easily, but Zeus "must get his Aghanim's and Blink" and he went on to get refreshers while crying there are no wards. 

The trench is deep and the mysteries are fascinating. xD


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 4, 2015)

Calculating Optimal Jungling Routes in DOTA2 Using Neural Networks and Genetic Algorithms | Batsford | Game Behaviour


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2015)

[MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION] damn that's some next level stuff

anyways check this out:


> *i.imgur.com/0jvWTkx.jpg


----------



## Sarath (Dec 7, 2015)

Has anyone here been facing issues playing on the SEA server (250+ pings)?
I am playing on the EU east server for the past week coz of lag issues on SEA. EU east is a constant 180.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 7, 2015)

Stumbled upon this.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zkHWbNZJEo


----------



## azvnoit (Dec 8, 2015)

Read this post on reddit today
*www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/3vtb9g/you_are_not_a_****_player_if_you_are_2k_mmr/

Anything to boost up the already low self esteem will do  .


----------



## sygeek (Dec 8, 2015)

You guys saw the leaked patch notes? Seems legit.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 8, 2015)

azvnoit said:


> Read this post on reddit today
> *www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/3vtb9g/you_are_not_a_****_player_if_you_are_2k_mmr/
> 
> Anything to boost up the already low self esteem will do  .



The problem was never about having low mmr. The problem was about getting matched with team-mates that are lesser skilled than you. Matchmaking works in favor of Valve. F2P is a business. Matchmaking algorithm is designed in a way to maximize its profits.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 8, 2015)

sygeek said:


> You guys saw the leaked patch notes? Seems legit.



nope. link plz.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2015)

NSFW: Language


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/HW7c4hy.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2015)

Expect the next major patch within a week of this post. This gonna be good


----------



## sygeek (Dec 13, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> nope. link plz.



hastebin


----------



## Desmond (Dec 13, 2015)

sygeek said:


> hastebin



Is this legit?



> Roshan now has True Sight



Lol. No more ninja aegis snatches.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 13, 2015)

Thats 1 week old patch notes (fake).


----------



## sygeek (Dec 14, 2015)

damn, /r/dota2 has gone full retard


----------



## Piyush (Dec 14, 2015)

sygeek said:


> damn, /r/dota2 has gone full retard



you talking about this? 


> Fixed a bug where Admiral Kunkka's Ghost Ship is unmanned. Kunkka now becomes the captain of the Ghost Ship whenever he uses his ultimate.
> Fixed a bug where Batrider, Ogre Magi and Wraith King's skills continue to tick in the river.
> Juggernaut now receives a 3 second Dizzy debuff after finishing channeling Blade Fury - 10% movespeed penalty, 25% miss chance.
> Morphling is now invulnerable when in the river and has unlimited movement.
> ...


----------



## sygeek (Dec 14, 2015)

no the whole subreddit, see all those posts (including the one above)


----------



## Piyush (Dec 14, 2015)

I liked this one the best

New hero suggestion : Asbestos Spirit


----------



## snap (Dec 15, 2015)

Dota 2 - 6.86 Coming Soon ;_;


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 15, 2015)

snap said:


> Dota 2 - 6.86 Coming Soon ;_;



GG Ember Picks Days Almost GONE!!!!


----------



## Piyush (Dec 15, 2015)

Here a it of sneak peek 

*imgur.com/O2KO6yd.jpg

Major spoiler, you've been warned


Spoiler



*imgur.com/lVlDGH2.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 15, 2015)

dAMN nothing in that page. I guess the posted for the page views or something. Going by the photo, void buff incoming?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 15, 2015)

People are losing their sanity slowly

*i.imgur.com/QNIss5E.png


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 15, 2015)

Dota turns to Kidnapper Tycoon. Kappa

Meh.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 16, 2015)

New level of desperation being reached by people now.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2015)

New Doto


----------



## sygeek (Dec 16, 2015)

Huskar trash tier now. They nerfed EVERYTHING which made him viable. They buffed the early game even more, and he was only good because of the magic dmg meta which is still there. But then they heavily nerfed his passive, enough to make him downright trash. Now he's not only susceptible to physical dmg but also magic dmg. However that wasn't enough, they then nerfed dazzle, his only viable combo partner. No, no, that still wasn't enough now his passive can be muted with silver edge which is now no longer purgeable.

TL;DR Huskar is utterly trash and now in the same tier as Elder titan.

But still that wasn't enough, those assh*les listened to some peasant scrublord on reddit and made remnant no longer give vision. Now any hero can camp at his remnant and ruin his entire ****ing game. F*ck this, I'm not coming back in this patch.


----------



## snap (Dec 16, 2015)

Bristleback aghs upgrade bois


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> People are losing their sanity slowly
> 
> *i.imgur.com/QNIss5E.png



First pocket Riki, now this?

- - - Updated - - -

Sniper + Dragon Lance = GG.

*i.imgur.com/Dm8O7KB.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't understand why they made a pathway to the ward spots.


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 16, 2015)

God thing I stopped when  I stopped.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 17, 2015)

Time to learn Dota all over again. Good times.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice pro player analysis


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 21, 2015)

6.86b  





> 6.86b:
> 
> Enabled Doom, Faceless Void, Death Prophet, Lone Druid and Winter Wyvern in Captain's Mode
> Arcane Rune mana reduction reduced from 50 to 40%
> ...


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 24, 2015)

So dota 2 has been crashing all the time for me recently. It loads up perfectly fine but as soon as i click something in game ( like menu, settings , play anything at all ) it crashes immediately to the desktop. Any help is welcome. I tried searching but couldn't get any info.

OS - Windows 10
config - potato laptop with 940m


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2015)

Strange. Try running it on borderless & see if it works. I run it on my laptop with HD4000


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 4, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> So dota 2 has been crashing all the time for me recently. It loads up perfectly fine but as soon as i click something in game ( like menu, settings , play anything at all ) it crashes immediately to the desktop. Any help is welcome. I tried searching but couldn't get any info.
> 
> OS - Windows 10
> config - potato laptop with 940m


Had the same issue, even on a beast ( gtx 970). 
Going to borderless window fixed it for me, had to give up DSR for that


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 10, 2016)

I am playing Dota 2 Reborn on my laptop with intel i5 processor and intel 4000hd graphics. I play on lowest video settings. The problem is after each match completion the system becomes so slow that i am not even able to move the cursor for 2 mins. Anyone having same issue? previous Dota2 was fine for me though.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jan 10, 2016)

Guys is this farming trick any good? I tried it out but its tough to get it working.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=aryauF91awY


----------



## sygeek (Jan 10, 2016)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Guys is this farming trick any good? I tried it out but its tough to get it working.
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aryauF91awY



no it's super slow and it ruins your other lanes. Do it if you want to lose.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jan 10, 2016)

What if the matchup is bad or lane is bad? I usually get a perseverance by 12 min after phase in lane and it took me roughly the same amount of time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 11, 2016)

Perseverance isn't the one for all though. It comes down to what you play and what heroes are matched against. Not always it's smart to invest 1700 of your gold into a item that might not be the item.


----------



## azvnoit (Jan 11, 2016)

For medusa I think, that farming strategy is slow. I usually take mid medusa and get ring of perseverance within 8min mark, provided i pick bounty runes at every 2min mark, along with regen items and just a boot. 
Try not to push lane so you are always at higher ground. Whenever I push too much I take a break and go for ancients (stacking/farming).
If you are being harassed in the lane then just def, play safe and visit creep camps after the minute mark for farm. If I am mid then defending has equal priority to farm. Other lanes I usually rotate jungle and lane to maximize the farm. 
Try in bot matches to work on timing.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 11, 2016)

A true Medusa game isn't one unless it lasts for an hour at the least. 

One of my friends, whenever he picks her we end up defending against mega creeps(or megas on 2-3 sides) and eventually end up team wiping team a few times that win us the game.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 11, 2016)

Guys you can climb the cliff near Radiant secret shop with the help of iron branch trees. It is very usefull if you play while having dinner/lunch. Pick range heroes, I prefer medusa(for split shot)/drow (high damage)/nature prophet(use treant to stack ancient). Before that mute your ally so that they dont spam ping/harass/call for support etc.

You can farm the big camp and ancient camp simultaneously.

- - - Updated - - -



Rohan Rathi said:


> What if the matchup is bad or lane is bad? I usually get a perseverance by 12 min after phase in lane and it took me roughly the same amount of time.



Perseverance on medusa is ****. I guess you will make linkiln from it, which is not a good item on dusa.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 11, 2016)

You can get phase aquila yasha by 15 minutes instead and not be completely useless for 30 minutes. Use yasha for faster farming speed. Then get linkens/bloodstone/akadi and follow up with an offensive DMG item (mkb,mjol or Daedalus). Balance your offensive and defensive items depending upon the game.

Personally, I go for phase aquila MoM linkens/bloodstone mkb skadi rapier.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jan 17, 2016)

Screenshot by Lightshot  hey guys my this level is stuck even when my trophy level is increasing??? need help


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 20, 2016)

^^ Probably busy servers, they should update soon. I routinely get listed as level 1 for some reason.


----------



## azvnoit (Jan 20, 2016)

Servers are usually slow for past couple of days. Before 6.85 update SEA, Dubai server ping was around 100 now they are around 250 and those servers are the ones with lowest pings.

Anybody tried playing using smurf accounts lately? I introduced my friend to DOTA and tried his account for an online match. Found the passive bots to be smarter than new players. 
Suddenly 2k MMR pool (where I belong) looks so pro.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jan 26, 2016)

^^ I have also got 2k mmr after playing only 70 games which include only 10 ranked games 

Guys I also need some help here,

I am unable to add friends / accept friends in D2  while i can accept them on steam. Also sometime my chat box in d2 autoscrolls up/down when i try to click on party or lobby any solution to this???


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 26, 2016)

*nd2cindia.com/
Check this Link...They are now organizing a 5vs5 dota 2 tournament
I am gonna register it,whoever wants to form a team pm me @steam


----------



## snap (Jan 26, 2016)

Team of 2k's huehue


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 26, 2016)

well the leader is 3.4k mmr (Bone Fletcher-_damn he's so good_ that even *gankers get ganked*)...so not a problem to lead 2k's mmr


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 26, 2016)

snap said:


> Team of 2k's huehue



Get to 2K first, then talk skrub.


----------



## snap (Jan 27, 2016)

◔̯◔

.


----------



## snap (Jan 28, 2016)

Dota 2 - Winter 2016 Battle Pass


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 29, 2016)

I did Registered in the tourney "without team"...if still interested in joining that...pm me in steam


----------



## snap (Jan 29, 2016)

I can lend my expertise for 1 Dragonclaw hook


----------



## sohan_92 (Feb 5, 2016)

looking for friends for completing winter challenges. Add me guyz. I am not a pro though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2016)

And I got into LPQ. This won't be easy


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2016)

[youtube]H5Gls4zW5x4[/youtube]


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 5, 2016)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]

not playing these days?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]
> 
> not playing these days?


Ya, kinda busy. Will be back in March end most probably.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 6, 2016)

Got extended LP to 3 games. Finally over. Won a game that was 3v5(one teammate left at start & another shortly after). Picked Windranger

Match 2130935337 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat


----------



## snap (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 9, 2016)

You guys saw the 3 hour game in China region? Only like 80 kills in 3 hours. 

Also, how does one counter OD? Play Techies or something?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> You guys saw the 3 hour game in China region? Only like 80 kills in 3 hours.
> 
> Also, how does one counter OD? Play Techies or something?



A fat AM can counter a fat OD.
Carry Silencer can also fight OD.
Nyx is good in early-mid game against OD. But good OD players dont stack Int when playing against Nyx, they make Drums, BKB instead of Atos/Shiva as their early core items.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 10, 2016)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] I don't think AM can counter. A friend picked AM the other day(and he plays quite well). OD was chain stunned but regained all its mana hitting AM a few times & later killing him. OD in the right hands just feels imba now. 

I think rock & fusionX also were playing that match with me. Yes, we lost


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] I don't think AM can counter. A friend picked AM the other day(and he plays quite well). OD was chain stunned but regained all its mana hitting AM a few times & later killing him. OD in the right hands just feels imba now.
> 
> I think rock & fusionX also were playing that match with me. Yes, we lost



Hmm, may be, I dunno how much OP is OD this patch. I think it all comes downs to who goes in first. OD hexing AM or AM using abysal on OD. But I kinda agree. Am needs to be using manta and even moon shard to quickly deplete OD mana pool during that 2.0 second AB stun and ulti-ing him. IIRC OD orbs dont go through magic immunity right?


----------



## sygeek (Feb 10, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] I don't think AM can counter. A friend picked AM the other day(and he plays quite well). OD was chain stunned but regained all its mana hitting AM a few times & later killing him. OD in the right hands just feels imba now.
> 
> I think rock & fusionX also were playing that match with me. Yes, we lost



That AM was atrociously bad. We would have win otherwise.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2016)

sygeek said:


> That AM was atrociously bad. We would have win otherwise.



Is OD current patch OP? What do you think of his counters, considering both OD and his counter are fat, 1v1.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]snqBM816I_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2016)

sygeek said:


> That AM was atrociously bad. We would have win otherwise.



He should've fought after getting his Manta. But he only farmed & farmed & farmed...



 [MENTION=96921]FusionX[/MENTION] WTF DIDN't KNOW IT WAS 10HP ONLY. ZOMGWT!@!@&!@&@&!&@&


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Feb 11, 2016)

Guys, I'm hosting a gaming competition on behalf of the technical fest, Innova 2016 in my college, DTU.
I want to add Dota 2 to the list of available games but the response may be underwhelming. 

Participation will be free and cash prize will be 500-2000 (Not decided) per game.
Any advice, anyone? Any contacts in delhi who will be interested in participation? I have created the poster and want to finalise whether dota will be included.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 11, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Is OD current patch OP? What do you think of his counters, considering both OD and his counter are fat, 1v1.



Yeah.. OD is the cancer now. The best counter for OD would be BKB, invasion, orchid. without orb OD is just ****.

- - - Updated - - -



sygeek said:


> [YOUTUBE]snqBM816I_g[/YOUTUBE]



That Spectre should uninstall dota. and lion should finger himself.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## sygeek (Feb 11, 2016)

chimera201 said:


>


That was so painful to watch. His team really was terrible, won't blame him for flaming.


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 11, 2016)

I remember countering such OD with pugna. 
Also shutting him down using sniper with silver edge using break on OD, provided there were tanks taking his damage.
Also in Team ranked we took him down with ursa + shaman or lifestealer + dazzle or wd. 
Also used Viper with heart, silver edge, bkb, blade mail to counter and win against OD provided other 4 on his team were useless.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2016)

The only real way to stop a snowballing OD is to ban it in drafts(atleast for Pro teams)


----------



## Bhargav (Feb 13, 2016)

sygeek said:


> [YOUTUBE]snqBM816I_g[/YOUTUBE]



dude who was that lion ? so nooob he shd have help u

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> Yeah.. OD is the cancer now. The best counter for OD would be BKB, invasion, orchid. without orb OD is just ****.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



ROFL


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2016)

You guys. Spectre flaming himself here 

Had some good games today with Rock, bone, Toppo & others. Won all of them.


----------



## Bhargav (Feb 13, 2016)

reminds me of someone from TDF .....
Guess WHO??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2016)

[strike]Slayer?[/strike] Oh wait he isnt from TDF


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2016)

Queued with Rock and got into a high skill match. H I G H S K I L L.

Not my first high skill  game but first time when queuing with only one guy(usually only happens in 5 stack)
Match 2152437103 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat

Seems unranked mmr out of trench. Sadly ranked one though..


----------



## sygeek (Feb 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]femlTxL5fNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Feb 17, 2016)

ahaha dat ember, just camping our fountain instead of ending. GG

Nice editing


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2016)

Why was Huskar reporting Clinkz? And that Indian touch at the end "Noob BC"


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 18, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Why was Huskar reporting Clinkz? And that Indian touch at the end "Noob BC"



huskar doesnt like the way that clinkz played.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 18, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Why was Huskar reporting Clinkz? And that Indian touch at the end "Noob BC"


He wanted to push highground with zero advantage and no roshan against a void, OD and ember (the king of high ground defense). I argued otherwise. Later on he thought that I didnt use bkb in a fight because after 1 minute he saw that my bkb was not on CD.

In short, sh!tstain SEA player.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 19, 2016)

Some thing is up with Matchmaking. We either stomp or get stomped hard. 

Just got matched against some guy who had more matches then all of the guys of our team combines :/


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 25, 2016)

Don't know about matchmaking, whether we are really matched according to our skill level or not. 
I'm playing on a smurf for past month or so, was matched against mickeys and some were in my team as well. But after 15-20 matches, have been getting enemies who seem too pro.
When do you see a proper Earth Spirit player who has barely 25 games played? 
I guess everyone is using new accounts


----------



## saiyaman (Feb 25, 2016)

I think that MMR is a ridiculous design. Why do you have a separate Solo and Party MMR if your opposite team has 3 people in a team who play really well together and your team has solo people who can't co-operate? Scrap this and have MMR alone.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2016)

Keep calm guys. Watch Shanghai Majors.

James Harding is back


----------



## saiyaman (Feb 25, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Keep calm guys. Watch Shanghai Majors.
> 
> James Harding is back



Who's that? (NOOB ALERT) :confused_NF:


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 25, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Keep calm guys. Watch Shanghai Majors.
> 
> James Harding is back


Famous porn star 
Didn't you guess from the name? 
  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2016)

saiyaman said:


> Who's that? (NOOB ALERT) :confused_NF:





anaklusmos said:


> Famous porn star
> Didn't you guess from the name?
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



NSFW  : Language 



Spoiler



[youtube]IKkkEMem-tc[/youtube]



SWF interview
[youtube]NT6CAY9Xse0[/youtube]


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2016)

Day 1 of majors was fun. Had trouble with audio in game though. The audio from casters used to frequently cut off. 

LD & Merlini what a duo. Similarly ODpixel just killing it.


----------



## snap (Feb 26, 2016)

2GD kicked lel


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2016)

And r/dota2 is angry.

Im sure this one will be Diretide 2.0

RIP  actual r/volvo. giif 2GD incoming.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Match 2180661091 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat


Lost a match with 25K advantage till the end. Apart from some minor itemization problems it seemed their heroes were just better late game.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 27, 2016)

James is an ass


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2016)

James vs Gabe

Popcorn time


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2016)

SirActionSlacks reinvented some songs in the voice of Dota heroes
Warning: Language

Song 1- Loose yourself by Eminem voiced as Gycocopter
Song 2- My heart will go on by Celine Dion as Luna 

and many more. I stopped at 2

[youtube]R0ExoJF7hmc[/youtube]

- - - Updated - - -
   [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] check Brewmaster song. I lold hard

00:00 Gyrocopter "lose yourself"
04:13 Luna " My heart will go on"
08:35 Broodmother "Babies"
12:05 Io "Sandstorm"
12:26 Bane "Nickasha"
15:53 Witch Doctor "Coco"
16:40 Omniknight "I need a hero"
18:58 Brewmaster "Can't touch this"
19:48 Naga "Ava maria"
20:47 Warlock "Ain't no mountain"
22:10 Sniper "Sharpnel Wonderland"
23:58 KOTL "Where da mana at"
28:43 Jakiro "Hot and cold"
32:27 PUGNA
36:09 Clinkz "I will survive"
39:43 Dazzle "Dazzle Queen"


----------



## snap (Feb 29, 2016)

This is gold!


----------



## sygeek (Mar 2, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/glbO5ta.jpg

Ayy


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2016)

BPL country right there

- - - Updated - - -

Btw new hero confirmed after this majors 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/W3k9w2O.png


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 2, 2016)

Time to change my location to some other country and feed every ranked game.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 2, 2016)

sygeek said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just shows how much our country's internet sucks.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2016)

Wtf. Pakistan has better MMR than us?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## snap (Mar 2, 2016)

TDF members singlehandedly bringing down the avg of our country huehue


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 2, 2016)

It's more like Sumail single handedly increasing the MMR of Pakistan


*s19.postimg.org/o89zd17fn/Capture.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2016)

[MENTION=311809]chimera201[/MENTION] err not really. Sumail listed under USA in the Dota2 leaderboards AFAIK.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 3, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> @chimera201 err not really. Sumail listed under USA in the Dota2 leaderboards AFAIK.



You need to fill a form to get displayed into leaderboards right? That statistics is derived from reading public steam profiles. Sure he's got at-least one Pakistani steam account.


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm sorry guys. It's me. I'm 1.4k MMR D:
But road to 4k mmr begins tomorrow. I've made all calculations It'll take me 29 weeks at my ranked win rate to reach 4k mmr.

LET'S DO THIS!!


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 3, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> I'm sorry guys. It's me. I'm 1.4k MMR D:
> But road to 4k mmr begins tomorrow. I've made all calculations It'll take me 29 weeks at my ranked win rate to reach 4k mmr.
> 
> LET'S DO THIS!!



Don't worry. add [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] . you will feel better after seeing his MMR.


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 3, 2016)

Played 4 ranked, won 1 out of 3. Don't know what I did wrong. The match I know I did something wrong, I won.

Match 2192005802 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat

Match 2194256960 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat

Match 2194356649 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat

Match 2194562566 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat

Any suggestions guys?

Apart from quiting DOTA, I got no life D:


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 5, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> Played 4 ranked, won 1 out of 3. Don't know what I did wrong. The match I know I did something wrong, I won.
> 
> Match 2192005802 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat
> 
> ...



Simple, you are not farming / letting others farm efficiently. When u are carry you dont have enough last hit. Now dont say you have the top last hit in your team. you should be the top amongst the enemy. My guess you are in below 2.5K. There farming wins you game.

Second u got 189 Last hit as Warlock, that means u stealing farm from ur carry. You are not doing what u supposed to do, and doing what is not supposed to.

I will just talk about the first WK game, you were hard countered by AM. In this case you should buy soul ring/ BKB/ scepter to counter that. Radiance on WK is only good if you got it very early.


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 6, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> Simple, you are not farming / letting others farm efficiently. When u are carry you dont have enough last hit. Now dont say you have the top last hit in your team. you should be the top amongst the enemy. My guess you are in below 2.5K. There farming wins you game.
> 
> Second u got 189 Last hit as Warlock, that means u stealing farm from ur carry. You are not doing what u supposed to do, and doing what is not supposed to.
> 
> I will just talk about the first WK game, you were hard countered by AM. In this case you should buy soul ring/ BKB/ scepter to counter that. Radiance on WK is only good if you got it very early.




yea the farming was messed up, i was calibrated at 1.7k but dropped to 1.1 then last month came back to 1.4k, now working towards crossing 2k.
That warlock game was completely wrong, sniper asked for mid and bailed when invoker chose mid, so I ended up farmed.

Similarly, WK game BH/CM refused to support so I had to do. In WK match I got radiance very late , around ~45mins just because I had gold and we had almost lost. Silencer/CM went easy lane, me/bh hard lane against pa/wr. We got easily harassed also since BH was there we could have stopped AM from snow-balling. AM got easy farm and the result was obvious.

My main mistake was that I didn't play the role I picked. Mostly it is when somebody picks support and then decides to carry then we have a team without supports. Today I thought of spamming support and results were better.

Match 2196786940 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat
Match 2199667831 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat
Match 2199858524 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat
Match 2200029690 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat

3 wins 1 loss. Lost with warlock, again, night stalker and slark fooled around, they laned together even though I asked for swapping lanes. Necro/ warlock easy lane? Was ridiculous, no wonder the farm.
Following LC match was just venting out frustration of warlock match, luckily we won, my first lc ranked match.

I'll be working on my farming, just saw this Farming efficiency in a free farm lane - YouTub

Thanks for the feedback, I think sticking to my role has better chances of winning.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2016)

[MENTION=129188]azvnoit[/MENTION] I havent played much MMR. I used to play it but then left it coz solo MMR climbing was hard for me (not too much time to spare). I was calibrated at 3.2k but after playing solo MMR I came down to 2.7k. If you are playing solo queue, then you have to either play mid farming hero role so that you can carry on your own OR pick a support to help a carry by all means helping him farm. If you pick solo mid role, mute rest of the team and play your game. If you play support role, you have to communicate a lot, keep up morale and stuff. Even if your team makes mistakes, tell them that it will work next time. You have to keep a Positive Mental Attitude (just like Arteezy  )


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 8, 2016)

A very important observation and advice for anyone else looking to improve MMR.

*Avoid Indian server.

Most of the players will be having lags and some will spend majority of the time disconnected. 
There will be atleast 1 troll in either team.
Forget flaming, the chat will be filled with MC, BC, AC DC.

On the bright side mostly people will be having lower mmr than you (atleast it was in my case even though i'm 1.4k ) so higher chances of winning but the match experience will be painful.


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 9, 2016)

check the last part in video of Zeus   [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]   [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]   [MENTION=123634]ganeshnokiae63[/MENTION]
lets set TDF lobby and we do this to Karan :devil_NF:


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2016)

haha...poor guy


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 12, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> I'm sorry guys. It's me. I'm 1.4k MMR D:
> But road to 4k mmr begins tomorrow. I've made all calculations It'll take me 29 weeks at my ranked win rate to reach 4k mmr.
> 
> LET'S DO THIS!!


dont try to reach 4k mmr.try small goals like +250 mmr in xx days and after achieving it set another one and watch your own game to find the mistakes n try to avoid that in next matches.Do this,you will reach 2k mmr in no time.


----------



## snap (Mar 15, 2016)

For you fang  [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/4peJma1.png


Imgur: The most awesome images on the Interne


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2016)

Goddammit  [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

 and who's that last hero? Omni?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 15, 2016)

guys any pro tips to increase party MMR, stuck at 2k..............


----------



## snap (Mar 16, 2016)

Moar pics :

Dota 2 Fan Art Icons - Album on Imgu

Doto Portraits - Album on Imgu

Dota Hero Crops - Album on Imgu


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> guys any pro tips to increase party MMR, stuck at 2k..............


To be honest party mmr doesn't matter. Most people don't even bother to calibrate it.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2016)

So just  checked r/dota2 and saw that RTZ and Universe left EG to join Team Secret replacing W33ha and Misery. Meaning both RTZ and EE in same team. Brolove
EE+RTZ Fusion (DBZ reference)


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/VbBdQHz.gif


----------



## snap (Mar 23, 2016)

Dota 2 - Spring Cleanin Muh skillcap


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2016)

Its good right. When I come back, I'll be like a newb player, so it helps new player like me 

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, first professional Indian dota2 team to participate in official valve event won its first match in Manila 2016 qualifiers. Beyond Infinity


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 25, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Its good right. When I come back, I'll be like a newb player, so it helps new player like me
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW, first professional Indian dota2 team to participate in official valve event won its first match in Manila 2016 qualifiers. Beyond Infinity



yeah and they are up against fnatic next !


----------



## DVJex (Mar 25, 2016)

snap said:


> Dota 2 - Spring Cleanin Muh skillcap





> Fixed a case of Bristleback getting an infinite duration Warpath Stack


No more rampages on BB [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]? 



> Fixed being unable to search for a match while spectating
> Fixed the stop coaching button not working
> Fixed Coaches not appearing in friends list


Finally!



> Assists now get counted whenever you place debuff on an enemy hero that dies
> Assists now get counted whenever you place a buff on a hero that kills an enemy hero


This is only for skills?



> NEUTRAL SPAWN INDICATORS
> TOWER ATTACK RANGE AND TARGET INDICATOR


There goes my excuses for being a noob :/



Piyush said:


> Its good right. When I come back, I'll be like a newb player, so it helps new player like me


4k Hours and newb


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2016)

DVJex said:


> 4k Hours and newb



Thats the problem with me, if I leave a game for even a couple of months, I totally forget about how to play them


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 25, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Thats the problem with me, if I leave a game for even a couple of months, I totally forget about how to play them



what are you doing nowadays , where are you?

you don't come online in steam...


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 25, 2016)

And they keep changing the meta and the whole game changes.

Had a frustrating match couple of days ago where each of my teammates died more than each player of the enemy team:
Match 2228818422 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> what are you doing nowadays , where are you?
> 
> you don't come online in steam...



Im still here....busy in something....


----------



## snap (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## azvnoit (Mar 27, 2016)

*www.redbull.com/in/en/esports/stor...mes.FBPAGE.15720.No.408856059&linkId=22735300


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2016)

Most of them are already patched


----------



## saiyaman (Apr 6, 2016)

Whew 2.8k MMR.


----------



## azvnoit (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow, you made it to above Indian average MMR. 
Took me 2 weeks to drop to 1.3k and back to 1.45k. Taking a week off after that.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 7, 2016)

You can get to 2.5k by simply reading all the game mechanics, guides and learning how to last hit.


----------



## snap (Apr 13, 2016)

Dota 2 heroes as lukewarm bowls of water - Album on Imgu

Watercolour Dota 2 - Album on Imgu


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2016)

Dang Na'Vi just lost the finals 3-1. That Rapier purchase at the end


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2016)

Watched only first 2 games then went to sleep hoping Navi would win. GG VG.R
BTW TIL that Mikasa from VG.R was playing as a sub. He actually is a coach to that team. 30 yrs old, he is one of the oldest player in dota community from Chinese pro scene. You can check his video posted on r/dota2.

As far as NaVi is concerned, its good they were able to reach finals. Before this, they were struggling to clear even qualifiers of tier 2 tournaments. They just have to permanently remove that XBoct's I-Wanna-Dive-Further-And-Throw syndrome.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 18, 2016)

*www.nerfnow.com/img/1792/2838.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2016)

^^ Present Na'vi looks somewhat stable. Expecting a god showing at next major/Ti


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah I am also hopeful for Navi. But the thing is that Na'Vi is just too dependent on Dendi, if he performs then team will win if he play mediocre then team looses. There are only so many roles that one guy can take part in.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2016)

What is NaVi's current lineup?

Also, Sonneiko and ArtStyle are pretty good players on their own.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> What is NaVi's current lineup?
> 
> Also, Sonneiko and ArtStyle are pretty good players on their own.


Sonneiko  the drafter and 5th pos support
ArtStyle 4th pos support who was the captain when NaVi won their first TI 
General offlaner
DityaRa carry


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2016)

And Dendi all of the above?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2016)

Match 2303238485 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat

A rather epic mega creep comeback yesterday. Def'd like 30 mins against them ultimately pushing mid & ending the match. One of the more epic games in a while.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> And Dendi all of the above?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Haha. Everybody knows Dendimon


----------



## DVJex (Apr 25, 2016)

Patch Notes 6.87.
New items too. And I still havent finished reading the previous patch notes :/ .



> Blade Mail
> Now returns damage before any kind of reduction, and returns it in the same type as it was received
> No longer ignores Spell Immune enemies


Now reflects Phy dmg even with BKB.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2016)

Axe counter helix will be pure damage too. Skyrath mage scepter ulti now channels for an incredible 12s. 

Minor nerf to ench it seems. But lane creep denying with lich is going to be a legit Meta.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2016)

Blade mail seems OP, it should be fixed soon.

Hurricane Pike usage on Ench will be fixed somehow I guess.

And pls Mr Lizard, that 12 sec duration of Mystic flare is beyond OP. Even spells like OD astralment, Tusk snowball,  SD's spell to banish heroes for few seconds isnt enough to save allies.

% based increase in maic dmg based on Int stat is so bad.... heroes like Skywrath mage, Zeus, Oracle, Lina, Pugna, etc... who have good Int growth will be troublesome.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2016)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] one will need say 80 int increase just to reach aether levels. 

Apparently pugna is the highest int per level hero in the game. So a level 25 pugna with 6 scythe of vyse will only lead to about 15% according to reddit. Not that bad.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] one will need say 80 int increase just to reach aether levels.
> 
> Apparently pugna is the highest int per level hero in the game. So a level 25 pugna with 6 scythe of vyse will only lead to about 15% according to reddit. Not that bad.



Its not about how much you can gain from it... its about every point of dmg matters when in team fight. Take Necrophos for example: His ulti which depends on enemy's HP, the dmg Necro did earlier will help him. A death due to bonus magic dmg coz Necro had good enough int can lead to a GG push since enemy cant buyback on Reaper Scythe death.

More importantly, Icefrog introduced this thing on Int. We might see something more obscure in future. I dunt want to go LoL way... where the game is decided on early 20 mins of how laning stage went.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2016)

It might be that they want to scale the heroes better into the ultra late game with all this? But most people analyzing the patch have repeatedly remarked that the int based damage is just not that significant for lost heroes. 

It also maybe that, he wants to just make every hero equal or reduce flavor heroes most patches.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> It might be that they want to scale the heroes better into the ultra late game with all this? But most people analyzing the patch have repeatedly remarked that the int based damage is just not that significant for lost heroes.
> 
> It also maybe that, he wants to just make every hero equal or reduce flavor heroes most patches.



It doesnt makes sense then. Coz when we talk about ultra late game, only Agi carries dominate. Int carries have almost no chance apart from a handful of int carries. May be it is to add variety to pubs/ranked instead of people spamming patch hot heroes like you said.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2016)

Ench still hasn't been nerf'd. That healing is still ridiculous. Even Riki has been added to CM. 

I can't help but say this patch there is lot more focus on mid game [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]. Echo Sabre etc. Let's see what trends emerge. 


PS: aghs earthshaker feels ridiculous to say the least.


----------



## snap (Apr 27, 2016)

Well at least her ridiculous impetus dmg has been nerfed.


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 27, 2016)

Well there used to be earthshaker memes in context to basketball and dunking, I think valve took those to heart

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Well there used to be earthshaker memes in context to basketball and dunking, I think valve took those to heart
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Here you go:


----------



## Bhargav (May 1, 2016)




----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2016)

Finally the new update helps us "lock" inventory items that'll prevent accidental itemization when making larger items. Was suggested like reddit suggested within a day.


----------



## hsr (May 6, 2016)

sup lads

ESL India Premiershi


----------



## sygeek (May 7, 2016)

After almost 3 years of Dota2, I reached 4k.

*i.imgur.com/DLQyzJC.jpg


----------



## hsr (May 7, 2016)

Guys, how about an overthrow tournament?


----------



## anaklusmos (May 7, 2016)

sygeek said:


> After almost 3 years of Dota2, I reached 4k.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/DLQyzJC.jpg


What did you calibrate at? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (May 7, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> What did you calibrate at?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



2.4k ...


----------



## Neo (May 12, 2016)

omg sygeek == FusionX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2016)




----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2016)

OG broke the streak. That game 3 draft, damn. Seems it took Newbee completely by surprise. Wp OG. 

This tourney providing some awesome matches to say the least.


----------



## sygeek (May 13, 2016)

Neo said:


> omg sygeek == FusionX!!!!!!!!!!



hmm what's ur ingame id?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2016)

Seems YASP is overall much better than Dotabuff. The amount of info they provide(and also estimated MMR). Ranking too look good although maybe they should make it count for unranked games too? 
Here's my account: wuodland - YAS



sygeek said:


> hmm what's ur ingame id?



His was Royal_tarun; Don't know his new one.


----------



## snap (May 18, 2016)

TI6 Compendium released. 

Dota 2 - The International Battle Pass 201


----------



## anaklusmos (May 18, 2016)

Got the battle pass, who else? 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Got the battle pass, who else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Most of the guys bought it. You can check in Battle pass main screen about who all from your friends list bought it. You can even check their levels and their waging stats.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 19, 2016)

sygeek said:


> After almost 3 years of Dota2, I reached 4k.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/DLQyzJC.jpg



oh so u are fusionX


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 20, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> oh so u are fusionX



one and only


----------



## azvnoit (May 20, 2016)

Is it worth getting the battle pass this time? Last year most of the set items, couriers, etc were available after TI in market at much cheaper rates. How is it this time?


----------



## anaklusmos (May 20, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> Is it worth getting the battle pass this time? Last year most of the set items, couriers, etc were available after TI in market at much cheaper rates. How is it this time?


Well I'm getting it for the immortal gardens, don't know about other people 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> Is it worth getting the battle pass this time? Last year most of the set items, couriers, etc were available after TI in market at much cheaper rates. How is it this time?


The content in general is quite extensive. Other then hats there's quite a lot of stuff. Those 3 paths for progression, various mini games and even mmr recalibration. 


anaklusmos said:


> Well I'm getting it for the immortal gardens, don't know about other people
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


You do know that you need to be level 125 on the compendium for the terrain to not expire right?


----------



## anaklusmos (May 20, 2016)

[MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] yeah I know that, why? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## snap (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2016)

Look what I found

Spreadsheet


----------



## anaklusmos (May 29, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Look what I found
> 
> Spreadsheet


I love you   

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## snap (Jun 1, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/hhTCE5N.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2016)

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] Quite true really. Me being a regular CSGO player relate to this a lot 

Also, Manila Major starts tomorrow! HYPE


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 2, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] Quite true really. Me being a regular CSGO player relate to this a lot
> 
> Also, Manila Major starts tomorrow! HYPE



"regular" 

BTW you dont have to be regular, anyone who have played CS even those 1.6 did this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2016)

Team Secret lost both. Dang  


arijitsinha said:


> "regular"
> 
> BTW you dont have to be regular, anyone who have played CS even those 1.6 did this.



Regular as in those who have played for a while. New players rarely do that


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 3, 2016)

Steam Logic: Let's reset a 7.6 GB download because of a 50 MB update.

WTF valve?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 3, 2016)

Niilesh said:


> Steam Logic: Let's reset a 7.6 GB download because of a 50 MB update.
> 
> WTF valve?



heuheuheu. there are few countries which take one month to download 10 GB. so they dont even care for us.


----------



## sksundram (Jun 3, 2016)

Lately, I downloaded DOTA 2 through steam and I have no idea how to proceed. I watched a couple of tutorials and they were helpful but not that much. The thing is, I was always an FPS gamer. I remember trying Fallout 3 when it released. Transitioning from FPS to RPG was tough for me. I quit playing it after sometime. I am a casual gamer. I wish I had the time to devote more to gaming but it is what it is. 
I would like to know from the perspective of DOTA players as well as FPS lovers, how to make the transition. After watching the tutorials, I infer that there's no progression in terms of maps/objectives. Two parties fight with each another n number of times until one beats another. Please correct me if I am wrong. A little motivation would be helpful.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2016)

sksundram said:


> Lately, I downloaded DOTA 2 through steam and I have no idea how to proceed. I watched a couple of tutorials and they were helpful but not that much. The thing is, I was always an FPS gamer. I remember trying Fallout 3 when it released. Transitioning from FPS to RPG was tough for me. I quit playing it after sometime. I am a casual gamer. I wish I had the time to devote more to gaming but it is what it is.
> I would like to know from the perspective of DOTA players as well as FPS lovers, how to make the transition. After watching the tutorials, I infer that there's no progression in terms of maps/objectives. Two parties fight with each another n number of times until one beats another. Please correct me if I am wrong. A little motivation would be helpful.



*purgegamers.true.io/g/dota-2-guide/

- - - Updated - - -


*66.media.tumblr.com/4d7fb029fcb2ae781a1ee5f466bd55b6/tumblr_o7t36b7Vog1uoi2f2o1_1280.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2016)

losing spree continues


----------



## anaklusmos (Jun 6, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> losing spree continues


One of my worst performances in any patch ever, this 6.87.... 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Jun 6, 2016)

I need to do the silence enemies quest, getting the quest done is not hard, but winning games seems aldosterone impossible with silencer. Any advice? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## saiyaman (Jun 6, 2016)

Can't go beyond 2.8K mmr.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> I need to do the silence enemies quest, getting the quest done is not hard, but winning games seems aldosterone impossible with silencer. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


If you are playing silencer as a support, then I cant help much. Its upto carries how they use your silence. You can try carry silencer but its even harder.

Other than silencer, you can try Night Stalker, with 1 point on silence before 4 min mark. He's a  ganker-semi carry, so it might be better depending on your playstyle.


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 6, 2016)

So i finally completed the download(after valve reset it 2 times).

Can someone update me with changes?Like new items, game play changes, whats the new meta and the meta heroes. 
And wtf happened to the pro scene? Liquid, Fnatic, MVP Phoenix on top ranking??!! and secret on 18th!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 7, 2016)

Niilesh said:


> So i finally completed the download(after valve reset it 2 times).
> 
> Can someone update me with changes?Like new items, game play changes, whats the new meta and the meta heroes.
> And wtf happened to the pro scene? Liquid, Fnatic, MVP Phoenix on top ranking??!! and secret on 18th!



There;s too much change in meta, thanks to hero skill changes and loads of new items.

Regarding pro scene, Secret changed roaster a few times, latest team getting rekt. 
MVP, OG, Newbee, Fnatic, Liquid, Wings, Digital Chaos, LGD are top teams
Navi also bouncing back. Synderen recently made his team which comprised of Era and some new faces and they were doing good, but dunno their status now.
SingSing made Kaipi again, so far nothing special but doing better than what everybody else expected. Bone7 and SexyBamboe are in that team iirc.
Alliance not doing so good recently. And so is Complexity.
Empire and VP see saw performance.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 7, 2016)

Had an incredible match which enemy Arc Warden literally threw 2 rapiers & we somehow came back and won. There was a base race at the end. One of my most incredible matches, ever.

Match 2417624029 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Neo (Jun 11, 2016)

sygeek said:


> hmm what's ur ingame id?


its Sultan, for now. i cant seem to have an immute gamertag.
i remember u from CTC, back in the day


----------



## Cruzy (Jun 11, 2016)

Has everyone here qualified for ranked matches. I began playing again after a year or so..couldn't play due to college stuff

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## azvnoit (Jun 12, 2016)

Been playing rarely these days and this weekend this happened.
Match 2431387731 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat

PS. I played as luna and I alone had to support with couriers and wards/dewards till 30-40mins of the game.

Now, what went wrong here? 
 I know about some things that went wrong but the ignorance in the in-game chat was hilarious, so want to know if otherwise.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> Been playing rarely these days and this weekend this happened.
> Match 2431387731 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat
> 
> PS. I played as luna and I alone had to support with couriers and wards/dewards till 30-40mins of the game.
> ...


looks like BH didnt support at all, considering the fact that you had to buy all that stuff.
Game went more than 40 min mark, they had 4 carries while you 3. So they won just coz they had better late game on paper.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2016)

Match 2431800038 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat

Me and Fusion queued. The game we almost threw. What should've been a victory in 30mins got delayed & became a victory after an hour.


----------



## azvnoit (Jun 13, 2016)

BH carry always sounds ridiculous to me, especially when the match goes into late game. BH doesn't have enough burst damage or dps to take out fully farmed enemy heroes. 
Invoker was easily counter with nyx and bkbs. PL was highly under farmed. There were also the Bane shenanigans, where he puts me to sleep or enemy to sleep, helping them to get away or putting observer wards out of stock; just because I asked him to support.

My mistake was that I went offlane with PL, I should have forced myself in mid or Easy lane. But again Bane and bh wanted easy and invoker went mid.
TLDR; Typical 2kmmr SEA server scene.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Match 2431800038 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat
> 
> Me and Fusion queued. The game we almost threw. What should've been a victory in 30mins got delayed & became a victory after an hour.



Teammates were clueless honestly. They had no concept of objective taking. I was soloing bot rax 1v5 for 5 minutes while SF and slardar were farming creeps. Shadow demon had less 900 dmg in an 63 minute game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2016)

News - Dota 2 Update - June 12th 201


> 6.88 Gameplay Update
> 
> HEROES
> 
> ...






sygeek said:


> Teammates were clueless honestly. They had no concept of objective taking. I was soloing bot rax 1v5 for 5 minutes while SF and slardar were farming creeps. Shadow demon had less 900 dmg in an 63 minute game.



SD was scared it seems, later posted in team chat that spec ulti was the reason. Should've stuck atleast with team. Spells that remove debuffs would've been great.


----------



## hsr (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey guys, remember the mid only tournament? I'm thinking of organizing it once more, this TI season.

Key points:
* Double elimination knockouts if player number <= 20
* Group + Double elimination knockout if more than 20
* Players are seeded against their solo MMR(seasonal OR regular), if odd number of players -> top guy gets a free pass
* Weekend scheduling, night scheduling (no matches during day/work time)
* Can postpone a match once every 5 games(not stackable)


Prize: 1 battle pass + 5 levels or 24 + 5 levels, player who wins in the final gets the higher reward while the runner up gets the second one
Community pool: Others are welcome to contribute to this pool, those who donate can join the spectators in-game during matches.

I'll make game rules, formats and other stuff only if you guys are interested. I was also thinking of doing an OT tournament if time permits 

P.s. wild card entry to super 8 for the last champion


----------



## snap (Jun 13, 2016)

Time for some OT pwnage


----------



## azvnoit (Jun 13, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> SD was scared it seems, later posted in team chat that spec ulti was the reason. Should've stuck atleast with team. Spells that remove debuffs would've been great.



It seems to be very common these days to have people who are scared of team fights. Many team fights are lost because someone backs out and then second one follows.

Match 2433961211 - Overview - DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stat
Another dumb match where no one knows what to do. Nyx looked lost after easy early kills. 
Every match I'm finding someone who picks support but plays like a carry, one who picks tank but is scared to initiate and one carry who can't carry. The other 2 is me and my friend, and we are lost.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 14, 2016)

hsr said:


> Hey guys, remember the mid only tournament? I'm thinking of organizing it once more, this TI season.
> 
> Key points:
> * Double elimination knockouts if player number <= 20
> ...



who was the last champion?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 14, 2016)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> who was the last champion?



The guy who created this dota thread won.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2016)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> who was the last champion?



I think I won last time.


----------



## hsr (Jun 14, 2016)

Ha! I think Fang is right, it should be in this thread itself lol

Please click some buttons here: Are you interested in a mid-only 1 vs... - Straw Poll

I might do this in /r/DotA2 if you guys are not interested  Y U NO ESPORTS

Found the link to our Challonge page: *challonge.com/TDFDOTA2_MID and Sarath indeed won


----------



## Piyush (Jun 14, 2016)

Voted for 3 team OT this time


----------



## snap (Jun 14, 2016)

Voted for Trio OT


----------



## hsr (Jun 14, 2016)

Ooh we have 17 votes with one guy saying no, so that's enough people to start a tournament!

I'll start work on the rules, bracket and wait for more inputs. Do share it with your non-TDF friends as well, a few of mine might join as well 

- - - Updated - - -

Dota 2 Tournament signu Submit your entries here bois...


----------



## Piyush (Jun 14, 2016)

Filled it. Btw, the solo mmr field asking for mmr even if we opted for OT trio. So I entered my hidden 9k mmr.


----------



## hsr (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't think we will get enough people for OT team of 3 so :shh_NF:

Since you're over 9k MMR the counter will wrap around and put you with the 1k buois :laughing_NF:


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 14, 2016)

Signed up!


----------



## hsr (Jun 15, 2016)

Allu Azad, sygeek, piyush, Thetechfreak, snap, Niilesh, arijitsinha, , DVJex, ganeshnokiae63, alienempire

^ current signup list, and I'm planning to start this Saturday, 18th of June.

Seems like 10/10 is voting for OT team of 3 meanwhile 7/10 also is cool with Mid only. I personally prefer Mid only because its easier for me to give away the prize that way 

*MID ONLY
*
Rules of engagement is as per The International 2013: Solo Tournament - Liquipedia Dota 2 Wik and the grand final will be a best of 5

Your preferred heroes will be discussed with me privately and not shared with others.


*OT Team of 3*

Rules of engagement:
* This is in a different format and winners will be based on "Points" acquired over games
* A team that finises first in a game will score 10 points
* The runner up(s) will get 6 points
* The third team to finish will get 3 points
* Games are scheduled in a way that each team will face every other team at least once
* Once every team has faced off each other, the points are tallied and the top 3 are selected for grand finals
* The Grand Final will be 3 games with 3 teams
* If the total points of two or more teams are found to be the same, their Grand Final score alone will be calculated and the team with higher points will win
* If both the Grand Final score and total score is same for a team, they will be facing off in a sudden death OT where the winner will be crowned champions

Prize distribution: 5 + 5 + 5 levels for compendium OR a foodpanda/dominos/kfc order for the same amount 

P.s you don't have to write your name if you want to keep anonymous, just write potato...


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks like its time to learn Shadow Fiend.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks like Ot trio will be a pain in butt to arrange properly esp for those who have time constraints. Can I change my choice to mid only if possible?


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2016)

How about solo OT?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2016)

Seems meta of Dota became even more carry oriented. Dazzle etc are literally eaten up. Everyone makes shadow blade these days. Nerf confirmed next MAJOR patch for sure. 


Piyush said:


> Looks like Ot trio will be a pain in butt to arrange properly esp for those who have time constraints. Can I change my choice to mid only if possible?


No you can't


----------



## hsr (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah OT tio might take longer than we expect it to, I also prefer Mid Only Solo 

p.s. I think we can edit the responses, it should have given you an edit URL. If not, just fill them again, I'll remove your old entry


----------



## sygeek (Jun 16, 2016)

hsr said:


> Yeah OT tio might take longer than we expect it to, I also prefer Mid Only Solo
> 
> p.s. I think we can edit the responses, it should have given you an edit URL. If not, just fill them again, I'll remove your old entry


mid only solo won't be perfectly balanced though. OT is better in that regard.


----------



## hanglele327 (Jun 16, 2016)

I've played Dota 2 for two years, I will not give it up


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 16, 2016)

hsr said:


> I'm planning to start this Saturday, 18th of June.



i have exam on that day...can you organize my matches post 8 pm?


----------



## hsr (Jun 16, 2016)

sygeek said:


> mid only solo won't be perfectly balanced though. OT is better in that regard.



OT solo might be better, but the format of the tournament has to be like a league which will take really long time to finish..



hanglele327 said:


> I've played Dota 2 for two years, I will not give it up



I've been playing DotA for ~7 years now 



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i have exam on that day...can you organize my matches post 8 pm?



Sure yeah, after generating the schedule I'll give you the dates in prior so that we can plan this out. Will share a Google Calendar link with you guys


----------



## Cruzy (Jun 16, 2016)

I have a question regardimg the tournament.For this,do I need to have a MMR rating or can I just register for it?

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## hsr (Jun 18, 2016)

No need for a calibrated MMR, you'll be placed with lower level people if you haven't done it yet(at random).

- - - Updated - - -

Dota 2 Mid Only Championship | Toornamen


Created this toornament to manage schedule and brackets. We will begin our games today at 10PM with the following matches:


```
fluffyvader	- TheVenerable
Vegeta		- Cyberghost
DVJex		- alluazad
ProN00B		- Wuodland
FusionX		- Rambo
<[Z]er0>	- I Scream
Bone Fletcher	- Switch
Shanks		- Strikemaster
```


----------



## azvnoit (Jun 20, 2016)

hsr said:


> Dota 2 Mid Only Championship | Toornamen
> 
> 
> Created this toornament to manage schedule and brackets. We will begin our games today at 10PM with the following matches:
> ...





How can I watch the tournament matches?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 20, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> How can I watch the tournament matches?



We cast it. Add me on Steam if you want: Steam Community :: wuodlan
or try contacting [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] on Steam too


----------



## Cruzy (Jun 20, 2016)

Who won yesterday?

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2016)

[MENTION=129188]azvnoit[/MENTION]
add any of us on steam and you can watch when it happens.

My steam id in my signature. Steam gamertag Shanks


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 21, 2016)

Gaben doesn't want me to lose MMR. 2 comebacks in a row. One with 14.5K and one with 12K gold disadvantage. 

*i.imgur.com/9oiFYPW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uTDs2UK.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2016)

A good post by Akke(from Alliance) about TI invites: Invites to TI6 | Akk


----------



## azvnoit (Jun 26, 2016)

This has been my last week, baby-sitting a friend of mine. 
Feeling hopeless as every match is taking so much effort and still we end up losing. When I pick carry we have all carry team and others are clueless about item builds (no mkb against evasive heroes, no bkb against magical heroes). If I pick support we have a good team team but the carrys are not well farmed in comparison to enemy.
Every game we end up having 1-2 trolls with their shenanigans.

Is it the same for you guys? How did any of you won against such match up?

Edit: I realize my friend is noob and I have to play for 2 but every match I have to play for 3-4 guys, that is, 1-2 guys and me end up putting all the efforts.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 27, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> View attachment 16355
> 
> This has been my last week, baby-sitting a friend of mine.
> Feeling hopeless as every match is taking so much effort and still we end up losing. When I pick carry we have all carry team and others are clueless about item builds (no mkb against evasive heroes, no bkb against magical heroes). If I pick support we have a good team team but the carrys are not well farmed in comparison to enemy.
> ...



Its hard to win if u're queuing with a total newbie friend. You'll be the highest mmr with a bunch of clueless players while the enemy will all have similar mmr, way higher than the rest of your team. It's hard to 1v5 in such a scenario.


----------



## azvnoit (Jun 28, 2016)

sygeek said:


> Its hard to win if u're queuing with a total newbie friend. You'll be the highest mmr with a bunch of clueless players while the enemy will all have similar mmr, way higher than the rest of your team. It's hard to 1v5 in such a scenario.



That could be, as whenever I solo queue it is easier to pull off a win. Probably, I should use smurf to queue with my friend.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2016)

sygeek said:


> Its hard to win if u're queuing with a total newbie friend. You'll be the highest mmr with a bunch of clueless players while the enemy will all have similar mmr, way higher than the rest of your team. It's hard to 1v5 in such a scenario.


Seems you learnt this the hard way


----------



## Cruzy (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm at around level 12 now.What advantages would I have if I play the ranked MMR matches instead of unranked ones?

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Jun 28, 2016)

Cruzy said:


> I'm at around level 12 now.What advantages would I have if I play the ranked MMR matches instead of unranked ones?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk



Ranked is more tryhard. Play ranked if you want to improve.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 28, 2016)

Cruzy said:


> I'm at around level 12 now.What advantages would I have if I play the ranked MMR matches instead of unranked ones?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk



Don't play ranked as of now. Dota keeps track of your skill when you play unranked games too. If you start playing ranked and calibrate your MMR, your MMR will be very low as it will be based on your current skill. PLay some more unranked and get good, then try Ranked MMR.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> Don't play ranked as of now. Dota keeps track of your skill when you play unranked games too. If you start playing ranked and calibrate your MMR, your MMR will be very low as it will be based on your current skill. PLay some more unranked and get good, then try Ranked MMR.


This. There's lot to lern and honestly level 12 isn't hard or doesn't take too long to get. Keep playing unranked and play ranked a few months from now when you truly have a better understanding of the game and meta.


----------



## Cruzy (Jun 28, 2016)

That's true.But I would like to expand my current set of heroes with which I can play well.Could anyone help me with this?

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzy (Jun 28, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> This. There's lot to lern and honestly level 12 isn't hard or doesn't take too long to get. Keep playing unranked and play ranked a few months from now when you truly have a better understanding of the game and meta.


I used to play earlier(dota 1 and dota 2) but stopped playing when I was level 5 in dota 2 

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## azvnoit (Jun 29, 2016)

Cruzy said:


> That's true.But I would like to expand my current set of heroes with which I can play well.Could anyone help me with this?



For new players, I think right clicking heroes are best to begin with. Sniper, Viper, Razor, Wraith King, Bristleback are easy right clickers. In my opinion. Also Sniper and viper are very versatile and some changes in their build can counter any line-up. Also I find Abaddon to also be very versatile, you can go for semi-support or carry or even make it into a core. But Abaddon might be bit overwhelming. Wraith King is better alternative (compared to Abaddon) for new players with passive crit and lifesteal, a stun and free aegis ultimate P). You can try right clickers to learn about game basics and later try heroes like Jakiro, Lich, Venomancer, Death Prophet, Troll Warlord, Tidehunter, Sven.
Then depends on what role you like pick supports like CM, Earthshaker, WD, Shaman, Pugna or carries like PA, Drow, Luna, AM, Gyrocopter. 
Finally, you can try the tough ones like Invoker, Visage, Chen, Meepo, LoneDruid.
Keep your hero pool to 10-12 heroes which you can play well and that is enough. Eventually you'll have 30-50 heroes in your pool.
But try all heroes at least once at least in bot match.


----------



## Cruzy (Jun 29, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> For new players, I think right clicking heroes are best to begin with. Sniper, Viper, Razor, Wraith King, Bristleback are easy right clickers. In my opinion. Also Sniper and viper are very versatile and some changes in their build can counter any line-up. Also I find Abaddon to also be very versatile, you can go for semi-support or carry or even make it into a core. But Abaddon might be bit overwhelming. Wraith King is better alternative (compared to Abaddon) for new players with passive crit and lifesteal, a stun and free aegis ultimate P). You can try right clickers to learn about game basics and later try heroes like Jakiro, Lich, Venomancer, Death Prophet, Troll Warlord, Tidehunter, Sven.
> Then depends on what role you like pick supports like CM, Earthshaker, WD, Shaman, Pugna or carries like PA, Drow, Luna, AM, Gyrocopter.
> Finally, you can try the tough ones like Invoker, Visage, Chen, Meepo, LoneDruid.
> Keep your hero pool to 10-12 heroes which you can play well and that is enough. Eventually you'll have 30-50 heroes in your pool.
> But try all heroes at least once at least in bot match.


I can play right click heroes plus the carries u mentioned but I can't okay intelligence heroes very well.mainly if anyone us free over the weekend I could try a new hero with any one of u 

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 1, 2016)

That moment when you find out how much you spent on dota 2. a free game .... EFF U GABEN O_O


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 1, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> That moment when you find out how much you spent on dota 2. a free game .... EFF U GABEN O_O


How do you find out?? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 1, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> How do you find out??
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



In steam client, go to badges-> Dota 2. there you can see how much u have spent on dota items.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 1, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> How do you find out??
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



go to steam profile>badges and then under dota click how do i earn more card drops, it will show how much u have spent since they started trading cards for dota , mine stands at $67 .. wasnt expecting that much and to think that i only got one rare for that entire amount T_T

only relief was when i googled and found people have spent like $4k and upwards.. man !


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 1, 2016)

Can you see the net profit you made though?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2016)

164$ here for some reason....


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 1, 2016)

Says $245....  Is that possible for me ?? I wonder... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 5, 2016)

Mizanurification said:


> jeba
> Y U NO PLAY DOTA? :slap:



I do.. y u no? 2500 hours here..


----------



## Cruzy (Jul 8, 2016)

Quick question-is the following build correct for viper
Treads,vanguard,desolator,malestorm,shadow blade,yasha

I used this build yesterday and we won with a huge margin.

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2016)

Cruzy said:


> Quick question-is the following build correct for viper
> Treads,vanguard,desolator,malestorm,shadow blade,yasha
> 
> I used this build yesterday and we won with a huge margin.
> ...


Viper is a versatile hero. You can make him tanky thanks to his magic resistance passive OR you can make him hard hitter due to other passive skill.

[strike]Desolator is good situationally, but you have to make sure you arent using poison attack along with it. Switch it during auto attacks for both slow and -armor[/strike]
Almost all carry and tanky items good for viper, you just have to build by taking enemy heroes into consideration.

A tanky viper would make Treads Agha AC Heart Silver Edge Satanic(situational late game) etc etc
A dmg dealing viper will make Phaseboots Manta MKB Agha Silver Edge Mjollnir(very situational) MoonShard


----------



## Cruzy (Jul 9, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Viper is a versatile hero. You can make him tanky thanks to his magic resistance passive OR you can make him hard hitter due to other passive skill.
> 
> Desolator is good situationally, but you have to make sure you arent using poison attack along with it. Switch it during auto attacks for both slow and -armor
> Almost all carry and tanky items good for viper, you just have to build by taking enemy heroes into consideration.
> ...


But desolator does stack with poison attack (first skill) right?That's  why I started making it.

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2016)

Cruzy said:


> But desolator does stack with poison attack (first skill) right?That's  why I started making it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk



Oh I forgot about Poison Attack not being a UAM anymore. Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## Cruzy (Jul 9, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Oh I forgot about Poison Attack not being a UAM anymore. Thanks for pointing out.


Because one u have a deso+mjonir+poison attack,tank heroes go bye bye  'evil grin'

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 10, 2016)

Cruzy said:


> Quick question-is the following build correct for viper
> Treads,vanguard,desolator,malestorm,shadow blade,yasha
> 
> I used this build yesterday and we won with a huge margin.
> ...



Treads are good for DPS but i like Phase for mobility(Its pure preference though). I prefer mekanism over vanguard. It might be situationaly good though when you need BKB piercing stun(abyssal blade). You should definitely try building agha. IMO the only time you shouldn't build it is when you need to carry your team(in which case you are already probably done for).
The main thing with viper is he farms very slowly so you need to farm heroes. I never tried malestorm, it might be good to accelerate his farming.

I usually go(tanky/anti carry build)
RoA/Phase boots/Mek/Agha then choose b/w butterfly/heart/bkb/manta/mkb.
You need to farm Mek around 12-15 min in, then proceed to 5 man push. This build also requires your team to actually utilize your anti carry potential.

I used to play carry viper, i used the following build:
Wraith Band+Phase+Yasha => proceed to farm heroes and snowball. then get Butter and Heart(the game is over by then)
But now i think Dragon lance might be better. Daedalus is also good but you will be fully glass canon.


----------



## Cruzy (Jul 10, 2016)

Niilesh said:


> Treads are good for DPS but i like Phase for mobility(Its pure preference though). I prefer mekanism over vanguard. It might be situationaly good though when you need BKB piercing stun(abyssal blade). You should definitely try building agha. IMO the only time you shouldn't build it is when you need to carry your team(in which case you are already probably done for).
> The main thing with viper is he farms very slowly so you need to farm heroes. I never tried malestorm, it might be good to accelerate his farming.
> 
> I usually go(tanky/anti carry build)
> ...


I probably have never used a mekasm on him.I prefer to play him as a hard carry and let the team do the stuns. Then viper does his job 

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzy (Jul 10, 2016)

Cruzy said:


> I probably have never used a mekasm on him.I prefer to play him as a hard carry and let the team do the stuns. Then viper does his job
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


And since viper farms slow, I can't farm an aga for him as I am a very weak farmer

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 12, 2016)

Incoming Update Alert


----------



## saiyaman (Jul 18, 2016)

FINALLY 3k MMR after so long xD


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2016)

Anyone watched "The Summit 5"? How did Wings Gaming win, over OG of all teams?


----------



## azvnoit (Jul 18, 2016)

Viper is very versatile and I play it only when I want to mess with enemy real bad, he's a cancer to play against.
My build usually is orb, ring of protection, tango to start with, then phase, aquila, vlad for early game, phase, sny, vlad, crystalis, shadow blade till mid game and, BoT, sny,daedalus, satanic, silver edge till late game. I go six slotted based on enemy line up, I pick up one among the following aghanim, mkb, heart, radiance(only before 30mins), skadi, AC. In some games I also picked up moon shard. 
+ I have even seen people go with 7 slots keeping manta in courier.

Sometimes I go for support build picking Arcane boots and mekanism into guardian greaves, Aghanim's, shivas, and pipe of insight if required.

While writing I released there are so many items that can be added to viper making him truly versatile.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2016)

Put most my votes on IO and few on windranger. Should've voted a few on Ember too


----------



## azvnoit (Jul 27, 2016)

What do I get if I put my votes on some hero and it wins the Arcana tournament?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> What do I get if I put my votes on some hero and it wins the Arcana tournament?



Nothing but happiness 

btw all vote for IO kthx. I put all my 48 votes on it this week.


----------



## azvnoit (Jul 28, 2016)

Haha...I have been seeing people go crazy for IO on reddit...so my all 48 went to IO.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2016)

IO is happening whether we like it or not. Will be epic when it beats Slark of all heroes. But IO vs Pudge will be difficult for all but kind of hope wisp wins.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 1, 2016)

Champions 
*i.imgur.com/hZ0MtLp.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2016)

^^ lol fusionX playing Clink. WP


----------



## azvnoit (Aug 10, 2016)

What is the last day for International Ranked matches? I completely forgot about it, still 14 matches left for me.

Battle Pass ends on 31st August while International ranked info states that MMR trophy will be given on conclusion of TI6 which is on 13th August.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2016)

Pit Lord announced: Pitlord Announced! : DotA

*i.imgur.com/jzSI8SY.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2016)

It looks like as if Centaur and Sand King mated.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2016)

It's called Underlord.

Never played it in Warcraft Dota, so don't remember the skills.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2016)

New original hero out of WC3 world about to come.


From now on, Valve will be releasing new heroes from their bag only, may be 1-2 heroes per year...


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2016)

Sun Wukong is here.

Also he wasn't really in WC3 Dota. He was only teased in some patch and that too as a NPC.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 13, 2016)

It's not a WC3 hero as most think. Still interesting and great. We got lot more than we ever thought.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 13, 2016)

Monkey King vs Phantom Lancer?


----------



## snap (Aug 13, 2016)

*hydra-media.cursecdn.com/dota2.gamepedia.com/a/a2/Infinite_Waves_Loading_Screen_16x9.png

GG PL


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> It's not a WC3 hero as most think. Still interesting and great. We got lot more than we ever thought.


Monkey King was teased in WC3 in some patch.

It was like a secret boss character.



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2016)

There sure is a lot of content lined up, with 23rd being Pitlord release. Let's see how much slark is nerf'd


----------



## azvnoit (Aug 16, 2016)

Nothing impressive but finally crossed 2k MMR. Started at 1.4k on 5th ended up at 2.1k on 12th.

Played mostly on weekdays at night and early morning(3 to 7 am). Picked supports or tanks, 100% on Centaur Warrunner (~15matches), 83.33% on Abaddon(~10matches),100% on viper(2matches), 100% on Dazzle(4matches), 77.77% on Witch Doctor(~10matches), 50% on Lion(6 matches) and 66.67% on Drow Ranger (3matches).

Playing on SEA server is tough and some things I noticed which helped a lot.
-Most players will pick hard hitting carries but will fail in farming. Just need to support them with stacks and warding.
-People don't know how to stop split pushing. Get radiance and manta or just manta on Centaur and split push.
-Play at early mornings, most players will be sleeping. Avoid playing at night or late night, most players will be on at that time. By most players I mean, kids, trollers, casual players and noobs. Also Avoid playing on weekends (starting Friday evening to Sunday night.)

Looks like the International Ranked matches are up to 31st so will play some of that and hopefully will improve more.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2016)

International Ranked however is a different mess altogether. Lots of boosters and account buyers in that. Still it's fun when we play in higher average mmr games.


----------



## snap (Aug 23, 2016)

Dota 2 - The Dark Rift Updat


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 24, 2016)

Damn some of these features have been requested for so long. Especially the friends stat and the post game screen. And finall, THE TECHNOLOGY IS THERE to view Lone Druid bear items too


----------



## snap (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 29, 2016)

Playing some Anti-mage these days: Match 267673103

hard early game and had to level more mana burn for jungle. Eventually carried team to victory.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 6, 2016)

[STRIKE]The Fall 2016 Battle Pass for ₹349[/STRIKE]

Price now increased to ₹555


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2016)

Since major compendiums dont contribute to prize pool, their price should be around 5$


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2016)

Ugh, should've bought when it was $5


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]eACvUf2tIZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## sygeek (Dec 12, 2016)

RIP Valve servers.

- - - Updated - - -

Patch is up. Time to relearn doto


----------



## snap (Dec 12, 2016)

Talent tree bois


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 21, 2016)

Anyone know any item that removes dust of appearance from hero like diffusal blade. Curently diffusal blade dont work for allies after 7.00 update


----------



## snap (Dec 21, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Anyone know any item that removes dust of appearance from hero like diffusal blade. Curently diffusal blade dont work for allies after 7.00 update



Dust of appearance can be purged by basic type of disples, So manta style and lotus orb works too.

Dispel - Dota 2 Wik


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 21, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Anyone know any item that removes dust of appearance from hero like diffusal blade. Curently diffusal blade dont work for allies after 7.00 update



If you want to remove dusts from allies, there are no items. If u want to remove from urself, Manta and EUL will remove dust.

Other than item, there are abilities which can do it.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Anyone know any item that removes dust of appearance from hero like diffusal blade. Curently diffusal blade dont work for allies after 7.00 update



I dunno about diffusal blade change but if you want to remove dust from allies, there is no item afaik. 

You can play certain heroes though, which removes many de-buffs 
Abaddon's Shield
Oracle's ulti and that dispelling skill
Legion Commander's healing skill, forgot the name

May be there are more heroes which I cant seem to recall now.


----------



## snap (Dec 21, 2016)

Lotus orb...


----------



## snap (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 27, 2017)

Winter Battle Pass 2017 Released with Special Event


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks like not many into DOTA anymore.

Dark Moon event, Fall Battle Pass, no discussions.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 8, 2017)

azvnoit said:


> Looks like not many into DOTA anymore.
> 
> Dark Moon event, Fall Battle Pass, no discussions.



There are, but no one bothers posting here anymore.


----------



## snap (Feb 8, 2017)

These days people just communicate through steam,whatsapp etc


----------



## sygeek (Apr 21, 2017)

Matchmaking Update | Dota


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 21, 2017)

This should have been done years ago.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 21, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> This should have been done years ago.



agreed


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2017)




----------



## sygeek (May 5, 2017)

International Battlepass


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2017)

^^ Lesser content at level 1 than previous years. Announcer at 75! Seems we need to pay a lot more the content we used to get.


----------



## chimera201 (May 5, 2017)

It was just gambling skins before now MMR gambling....


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2017)

^^ haha true, more people will flame when they lose 50 MMR. Even though just once a week I feel they shouldn't have used it.


----------



## sygeek (May 5, 2017)

Easiest -50 MMR of my life.


----------



## cyberjunkie (May 22, 2017)

I raaaaaaaaaage at DOTA. Every. Single. Day. Barely crossing 2000 MMR!


----------



## sygeek (May 22, 2017)

cyberjunkie said:


> I raaaaaaaaaage at DOTA. Every. Single. Day. Barely crossing 2000 MMR!


Why? Accept that you suck at the game. You are responsible for every loss because you're not good enough. A better player would've made better decisions and carried the game. Aim to be that player. Make every game a learning experience.


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2017)

cyberjunkie said:


> I raaaaaaaaaage at DOTA. Every. Single. Day. Barely crossing 2000 MMR!


Day[9] Learns Dota w/ Coach Purge - YouTube

I suggest this playlist to every one now whoever whishes to learn about the game.
Try it out if you have time to spare.

the 2 personalities are:
Day[9] also known as "eSports" since he was the one who made online gaming popular with his performance in Starcraft brood wars. A very chill and funny guy. You wont find his coaching videos boring at all, I assure you.
Purge - Dota2 caster, ex-player who knows the game inside out, so much so that there is special Twitch meme for him. Also, deadpan humor


----------



## snap (Jul 29, 2017)

Welcoming New Players | Dota 2


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2017)

And these 20 heroes are?


----------



## snap (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## chimera201 (Aug 10, 2017)

Dota 2's The International 2017 to Be Broadcast in India on Dsport


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2017)

Which channel is that? Is it available on Tata Sky?


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't watch TV but it looks like its available on Tata Sky.
High Definition


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 8, 2017)

Anyone know any mod or software that will auto move in game to prevent banning when i'm afk  in game


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 8, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> Anyone know any mod or software that will auto move in game to prevent banning when i'm afk  in game


You will actually get banned from steam if you do like this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 9, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> Anyone know any mod or software that will auto move in game to prevent banning when i'm afk  in game


Even if you move, you might get an abandon because of not getting any XP while moving.


----------



## snap (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## snap (Nov 20, 2018)

Dota 2 - Gameplay Update 7.20


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2018)

Out of touch with the meta. Any good changes?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 20, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Out of touch with the meta. Any good changes?


Loads of new changes. Game has changed a lot.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2018)

>changes
That's the reason I stopped playing in the first place. The meta is too different than I was used to and hardly any time these days to re-learn the new meta.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2019)

Anyone here playing Dota Underlords?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Anyone here playing Dota Underlords?


Yeah. Even managed to rankup my MMR once. Did you try it on phone?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2019)

Yeah, it was rendering upside down but now it's fixed after an update. Does anyone know any tips and tricks? As in what factions are good? I generally stack assassins or knights.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 4, 2019)

snap said:


> Welcoming New Players | Dota 2


Is DOTA like Diablo?
My friend plays a lot but i am interested in mostly RPGs.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is DOTA like Diablo?
> My friend plays a lot but i am interested in mostly RPGs.


Its a RTS-RPG hybrid of sorts, if that makes sense. It has some resource management like RTSs but has leveling up, skills and inventory like RPGs.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 4, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is DOTA like Diablo?
> My friend plays a lot but i am interested in mostly RPGs.



It's a 5 vs 5 multiplayer game. I advise you to not install it since you will go down a rabbit hole that is difficult to come out of


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> It's a 5 vs 5 multiplayer game. I advise you to not install it since you will go down a rabbit hole that is difficult to come out of


Yeah, it has a steep learning curve but very addictive if you get a hang of it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is DOTA like Diablo?
> My friend plays a lot but i am interested in mostly RPGs.


You play matches. Each match lasts about 30 mins or so and you need to make items and destroy the enemy base. Everything in between is Dota. It isn't like Diablo where we look for treasures and all.


Desmond David said:


> Yeah, it was rendering upside down but now it's fixed after an update. Does anyone know any tips and tricks? As in what factions are good? I generally stack assassins or knights.


My goto strat was to spam mage's and make tanky builds with knights. Doesn't help if RNG god fails you.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 6, 2019)

I find it kinda hard to play with limited time. I prefer unlimited time because it gives me time to think.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> I find it kinda hard to play with limited time. I prefer unlimited time because it gives me time to think.


Timing in Hearthstone is much more comfortable for me. There have been many times I couldn't select a weapon in Underlords and an automatic one was chosen that was not the most ideal and I ended up losing the game because of that.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 26, 2019)

complete newbie to dota now i am begining to learn what are carry,jungler,support,jungsta and other different roles in dota?Best hero to start with?


----------



## snap (Aug 25, 2019)

Finally 4th spirit revealed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2020)

Me, @rock2702, @sygeek and some else are semi back to Dota. If anyone else wishes to queue with us, drop a post here.


----------



## Neo (Apr 19, 2020)

Game has gone to shitz. It's entertaining to watch, but playing in pubs is a messy 

Add me neooo007


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2020)

Just play YOLO yo. If somebody flames you, just do things to make them more angry.


----------



## Neo (Apr 19, 2020)

I did that for a month and now me behavior score is 4k hahahahaha I don't care anymore I mute all before game starts


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2020)

Neo said:


> I did that for a month and now me behavior score is 4k hahahahaha I don't care anymore I mute all before game starts


You really do sound with someone like 4k behavior

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 19, 2020)

Neo said:


> I did that for a month and now me behavior score is 4k hahahahaha I don't care anymore I mute all before game starts



What if they report you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Apr 19, 2020)

i repot back. fuck em


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2020)

Neo said:


> i repot back. fuck em


* in F word,this is a public forum after all.


----------



## Neo (Apr 19, 2020)

but this a dota thread??? cursing and dota go hand in gand


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2020)

Neo said:


> but this a dota thread??? cursing and dota go hand in gand


 Since I am not a gamer let @Desmond David check it. But using a * is always the safer option.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2020)

Neo said:


> i repot back. fuck em


Eh, not the attitude. You only get like 3 or 5 per week or something. 





pkkumarcool said:


> What if they report you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually one or two reports don't make a big difference to behavior score. But repeated reports and abandons tank it completely. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2020)

Neo said:


> but this a dota thread??? cursing and dota go hand in gand





whitestar_999 said:


> Since I am not a gamer let @Desmond David check it. But using a * is always the safer option.


Lol. Curse in the game to flame your opponents, not in the forum.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm glad I m so away from this Addictive games (MMORPG)


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 20, 2020)

Yeah I think I uninstalled this game back in 2016. Best decision ever made. SP gamer forever now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> I'm glad I m so away from this Addictive games (MMORPG)


Not everyone as frantic about flamingjme the gentleman herr





chimera201 said:


> Yeah I think I uninstalled this game back in 2016. Best decision ever made. SP gamer forever now.


6.84 was truly the best patch. It has only gone downhill 7.00 onwards. First talents, then neutral items, lots of player base has been alienated 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Apr 21, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> 6.84 was truly the best patch. It has only gone downhill 7.00 onwards. First talents, then neutral items, lots of player base has been alienated


Don't know what IceFrog is smoking. I was already turned off when Huskar lost the damage boost based on lost health.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 21, 2020)

I am fairly new to dota how to get kills?gain xp fast? in dota i am always having 0 kills and only assists.Is there any way to use spells in dota?Like use basic then ultimate?Having 200 hrs of dota 2 but still not able to get kills.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 21, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> 6.84 was truly the best patch. It has only gone downhill 7.00 onwards. First talents, then neutral items, lots of player base has been alienated



Yeah. They just kept making changes for the sake of change after that. I don't know why they have to keep changing the meta and introduce new things, just balance changes would have been fine. The ruleset for any sport like football or chess do not change over time and it shouldn't change for Dota 2 as well. I guess they just don't want anyone figuring out how their matchmaking and monetisation works


----------



## Neo (Apr 21, 2020)

I


Desmond David said:


> Don't know what IceFrog is smoking. I was already turned off when Huskar lost the damage boost based on lost health.


Idk what u are smoking buy this was never the case. Previously he used to get magic resist and attack speed due to lost HP, now its HP now regen and attack speed. Previously first ability used to give he ho regen based on lost health, now its a AOE disarm+damage+knockback around him. His ult CD was also changed from 40-50sec (?) to now 7 second i think..

DotA hero's are ever evolving and each hero only gets more stronger and more inclined towards what that hero needs, with each patch/changes


----------



## Neo (Apr 21, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> I am fairly new to dota how to get kills?gain xp fast? in dota i am always having 0 kills and only assists.Is there any way to use spells in dota?Like use basic then ultimate?Having 200 hrs of dota 2 but still not able to get kills.


Bro watch some educational videos and just always try to make the most impact on the game, whatever hero u play. Don't care about kills etc. Play objective based dota. General rule is to play only 3-4 heros and just grind until u get good. I have 7k hours and I'm still a noob.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 21, 2020)

Neo said:


> I
> 
> Idk what u are smoking buy this was never the case. Previously he used to get magic resist and attack speed due to lost HP, now its HP now regen and attack speed. Previously first ability used to give he ho regen based on lost health, now its a AOE disarm+damage+knockback around him. His ult CD was also changed from 40-50sec (?) to now 7 second i think..
> 
> DotA hero's are ever evolving and each hero only gets more stronger and more inclined towards what that hero needs, with each patch/changes



See his pre-6.78 Berserker's Blood passive: Huskar/Old Abilities



> Huskar's injuries feed his power, giving increased attack speed and damage for each 7% of missing health.
> 
> *Attack Speed Bonus per Stack*: 3/6/9/12
> *Attack Damage Bonus per Stack*: 2/4/6/8



After this got nerfed, I could never really play Huskar effectively.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 21, 2020)

Neo said:


> I have *7k hours* and I'm still a noob.


Is that correct??


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 21, 2020)

Neo said:


> Bro watch some educational videos and just always try to make the most impact on the game, whatever hero u play. Don't care about kills etc. Play objective based dota. General rule is to play only 3-4 heros and just grind until u get good. I have 7k hours and I'm still a noob.



By objective u mean destroying towers and ancient?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Apr 21, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> See his pre-6.78 Berserker's Blood passive: Huskar/Old Abilities
> 
> 
> 
> After this got nerfed, I could never really play Huskar effectively.


hmmm I guess I didnt play huskar back then. I mean I still dont play it but I cant ever remember having bonus damage on lost HP.


----------



## Neo (Apr 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is that correct??


Yeaa. I wear it like a shame.


----------



## Neo (Apr 21, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> By objective u mean destroying towers and ancient?


Yes and no. Whatever you're doing, you should have a purpose in mind. Like if you're a support, think which lane you're going to go, what are you going to do in there, how to help carry get an advantage. Make things happen around the map. If your a carry think about how to farm the fastest and join fights if you have hit your timings. if you hit your timings faster, go join teamfights and snowball from there. and also learn where to farm to avoid getting ganked.  First step to winning a game is winning your lane, so start there.

idk man I could go on and on on what and what not to do in the game but these things only click into mind as you play more and more.

200 hours is too less to make sense of game. come back after another thousand hours of grinding ahahahhaa


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2020)

Ti 10 battle pass is on. Although grinding has become harder this year, it's a thing we cherish.

Anyways, we have a daily community vote that has us choose between radiant and dire. I'll be uploading pretty much everyday for the duration of the Battle Pass. Check my playlist : Dota Predictions


Also, if anyone wants to join tdf guild post here. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 1, 2020)

@thetechfreak : do I need battle pass to join guild ?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @thetechfreak : do I need battle pass to join guild ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Right now I think only accepting one's who have it because of the rewards and stuff. I'll keep you posted about the situation. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 3, 2020)

@thetechfreak: hi bro, if u want to add me here is my dota 2 I'd -161020283. 3.2k here

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @thetechfreak: hi bro, if u want to add me here is my dota 2 I'd -161020283. 3.2k here
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


added you to friend list. and friend invited you to guild. Name of guild is Pango Need Mango. Do a few of the daily missions, they work on Turbo also.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2020)

So we having a Dota 2 revival?

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> So we having a Dota 2 revival?
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


Some of us play in that clan. @rock2702 is also there, among some other forum memebrs. If you can do the missions (atleast one daily) I'll invite. Works on turbos also. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't plan on buying the battlepass. Don't see value in it any more. Hardly time anyway these days.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I don't plan on buying the battlepass. Don't see value in it any more. Hardly time anyway these days.


Yeah.. Battlepass isn't needed for guild. It's more for a community to play with. It shows up as another tab in the game under friends and have a steam chat with guilds.

Although, personally I don't like the current Meta at all. So don't bother other than turbo. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 8, 2020)

@thetechfreak : hi , which time do you play ? I play at midnight only. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 9, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @thetechfreak : hi , which time do you play ? I play at midnight only.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You'll see many of us online around that time. Me also. Maybe not during this week but many days I play during late night also. Btw I'm just crusader 4 these days 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2020)

For me it's mostly when I feel like playing. Since I hardly have time these days.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 10, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> For me it's mostly when I feel like playing. Since I hardly have time these days.


Even I would've played a bit more if not for the stale meta and OP push/counter strats 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah.. Battlepass isn't needed for guild. It's more for a community to play with. It shows up as another tab in the game under friends and have a steam chat with guilds.
> 
> Although, personally I don't like the current Meta at all. So don't bother other than turbo.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


there is no meta at your mmr. You're just mad cuz bad.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2020)

sygeek said:


> there is no meta at your mmr. You're just mad cuz bad.


Lol shots fired.

In my case though the meta is too different than what I'm used to.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2020)

sygeek said:


> there is no meta at your mmr. You're just mad cuz bad.


Not that you're any good lmao 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 22, 2020)

*amp.win.gg/news/4779/valve-announces-the-final-end-date-for-the-ti10-battle-pass
Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Jun 22, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Not that you're any good lmao
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


what is your mmr?
i really like the current meta coz there is so much to do. U cant just expect to snowball from the start. even if you're ahead 20k if the fight goes south u loose. mistakes are punished so heavily (not  that this wasnt the case before but more so now)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2020)

Neo said:


> what is your mmr?


not much, 1940. yours?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2020)

Also, some very good matches last weekend with @mayurthemad01. Won all of them. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> not much, 1940. yours?


I was 2.5k ish before lockdown but then lockdown gave me some time and it wasn't that hard to climb to 4.4k (Ancient 3)
But Dota requires to continuously grind, atleast 4-5 hours a day, to stay at that MMR 
I'm 3.9k MMR after a lose streak now coz don't play as much..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2020)

Neo said:


> I was 2.5k ish before lockdown but then lockdown gave me some time and it wasn't that hard to climb to 4.4k (Ancient 3)
> But Dota requires to continuously grind, atleast 4-5 hours a day, to stay at that MMR
> I'm 3.9k MMR after a lose streak now coz don't play as much..


I initially thought MMR was some kind of mortality rate(like how many % of enemies you killed) but after seeing these figures I searched & found out its real definition.


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2020)

Hahaha ~


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2020)

New patch Gameplay Update 7.27

Fire your games up @mayurthemad01 @dDesmond David @sygeek 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 29, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> New patch Gameplay Update 7.27
> 
> Fire your games up @mayurthemad01 @dDesmond David @sygeek
> 
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2020)

@mayurthemad01 do you need help with quote tags?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2020)

Another 3 wins today with @mayurthemad01. Good games, somewhat toxic opponents 



whitestar_999 said:


> @mayurthemad01 do you need help with quote tags?


Seems like it 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 30, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Another 3 wins today with @mayurthemad01. Good games, somewhat toxic opponents
> 
> Seems like it
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


This patch great bro  neeed more games like this. Road to 3k igzo 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2020)

I am still uncaliberated for MMR. One match remaining but too scared to try


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> This patch great bro  neeed more games like this. Road to 3k igzo
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Come online let's play a match or two 





Desmond David said:


> I am still uncaliberated for MMR. One match remaining but too scared to try


Crusader or higher I'd say for you. Easily 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 15, 2020)

New mode : Dota 2 - Aghanim's Labyrinth

Another mode? : Dota 2 - Aghanim's Trials

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 1, 2020)

Diretide is back (2020)
Link: Dota 2 - Diretide || Available Now!


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 1, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Diretide is back (2020)
> Link: Dota 2 - Diretide || Available Now!


That's good to hear.

After how many years is diretide back?

Sent from my ASUS_I001DE using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2020)

I miss the Roshan fight at the end though that was in the old Diretide. Where both teams team up to kill Roshan.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 1, 2020)

rock2702 said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> After how many years is diretide back?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_I001DE using Tapatalk


I think last diretide was 2012 or 2013/14. So quite the many years. 





Desmond David said:


> I miss the Roshan fight at the end though that was in the old Diretide. Where both teams team up to kill Roshan.


This one is actually very fun to play and stuff. Here we need to give taffy to Roshan basically. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Here we need to give taffy to Roshan basically.


Same as previous Diretide.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 2, 2020)

How is dota 2 Halloween update? I haven’t installed it.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2020)

There is Diretide. That should be reason enough to install.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 2, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Same as previous Diretide.


Although this one is a whole different game mode which is 5v5 and in a new map totally... Game renders like Borderlands somewhat which is interesting to say the least

Also, we get proper marketable treasure drops. 





pkkumarcool said:


> How is dota 2 Halloween update? I haven’t installed it.


Install arch first. Kappa. 





Desmond David said:


> There is Diretide. That should be reason enough to install.


Dota gained like 200k players in the first day itself. So yeah people are really playing it. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2020)

They should make it a permanent game mode instead of a yearly event. 

Let's hope they bring the Year Beast mode as well next year.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2020)

What heroes you guys are using for Diretide? I mainly pick heroes with AoE like Sand King. I just sandstorm and let the creeps die and then collect the candy while still invis in the sandstorm.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2020)

Some photos of TDF gang playing earlier this week:


*i.imgur.com/4Iyfx8I.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Z9TFcs5.jpg



Desmond David said:


> What heroes you guys are using for Diretide? I mainly pick heroes with AoE like Sand King. I just sandstorm and let the creeps die and then collect the candy while still invis in the sandstorm.


I am playing tank heroes like Underlord, Tide, etc. Otherwise heroes like Dusa, Clink, etc are also very good.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 8, 2020)

I have found out that Leshrac is actually pretty good at farming candy. Only problem he has is that he needs a lot of mana regen.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2020)

For some reason I'm unable to win diretide matches. Getting very bad teammates from matchmaking. Need to queue with you guys. 





Desmond David said:


> I have found out that Leshrac is actually pretty good at farming candy. Only problem he has is that he needs a lot of mana regen.


Mana boot, Euls, Kaya, bloodstone. Octarine after. That should do the trick. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 9, 2020)

I mostly play solo. There is a group where Fusion, Bone, Zero, hellwarden, etc play but it's almost always full, so never played with those guys.



thetechfreak said:


> Mana boot, Euls, Kaya, bloodstone. Octarine after. That should do the trick.


I always rush sheepstick after making mana boots because the teamfights become real ugly sometimes. Bloodstone after that. I also prefer Aether Lens over Octarine core.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I always rush sheepstick after making mana boots because the teamfights become real ugly sometimes. Bloodstone after that. I also prefer Aether Lens over Octarine core.



Make euls first. Trust me, the game will be much easier as you can use it offensively to stun and defensively when you pop ulti as well.

Hex is very expensive to build and you'll be without item for a long time and won't be that useful for the team. Always make one of these cheaper easier to make items before going for the ones costing 6k. Need more sustain. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 9, 2020)

I thought about making Euls, but the disable isn't that long. Sheepstick gives like 4 or so seconds of disable. But yeah, it also needs a lot of farm.

I really miss observer wards because you can't see ganks incoming. I think Veno's plague wards and techies remote mines will have to do.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 24, 2021)

New Dota 2 Nemestice battle pass and game mode with amd fidelityfx super resolution support update size approx. 1.8gb. Further info here : Nemestice Falls and New Powers Rise

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2021)

Could you give tl,dr of the update?

I don't think FSR is really needed by a game like Dota 2 but perhaps it will help players with lower hardware specs. I think CSGO needs FSR more.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2021)

Anyone of you bought the battlepass?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 28, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Anyone of you bought the battlepass?


guilty


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2021)

Welp congrats. I stopped buying because I kind of lost interest in the items and stuff. Besides, a lot of the immortals will be on the market for a few rupees after TI ends.

The main problem I have with Dota 2 right now is the toxicity. Too many flamers even in casual matches.


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 27, 2021)

gave up data 2 a month back after spending 5000+ hours on it. Finally at peace.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 27, 2021)

cooljeba said:


> gave up data 2 a month back after spending 5000+ hours on it. Finally at peace.


see you tomorrow


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 28, 2021)

cooljeba said:


> gave up data 2 a month back after spending 5000+ hours on it. Finally at peace.


i doubt it


----------



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2021)

cooljeba said:


> gave up data 2 a month back after spending 5000+ hours on it. Finally at peace.



*www.nerfnow.com/img/2986/4519.png


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Oct 29, 2021)

dota2.com/newsentry/3072
New heroine Marci has entered dota. 
Can be played as carry, offlaner or even support.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2021)

She was announced during TI.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 29, 2021)

anyone played marci?

Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2021)

I hardly have time these days. But from the videos I've seen online it looks like she's OP AF.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 1, 2021)

Desmond said:


> I hardly have time these days. But from the videos I've seen online it looks like she's OP AF.


TI is gone and with it goes motivation to play. Haven't even booted the game after Marci update


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 2, 2021)

Desmond said:


> I hardly have time these days. But from the videos I've seen online it looks like she's OP AF.


I played a little bit today didnt like her much it was okay.I think my fav hero is still dawnbreaker.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Apr 27, 2022)

Won an epic match.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220427/ea0678d37f030fa6860543c73fe11a52.jpg

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2022)

Congrats. Your team has some hard hitters though. Medusa in late game is pretty OP.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 28, 2022)

How do you play ult of dawnbreaker? it hardly does any damage.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 28, 2022)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Won an epic match.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220427/ea0678d37f030fa6860543c73fe11a52.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


What is the graph about?? I don't play DOTA so i don't know.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Apr 28, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> How do you play ult of dawnbreaker? it hardly does any damage.


Dawnbreaker's ulti ain't used for damage rather it is ued for healing and if you got level 25 talent then it also applies 30% evasion under its effect.
But dawn nowadays not in the meta but if you're confident then you can play it regardless.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Apr 28, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> What is the graph about?? I don't play DOTA so i don't know.


The graph represents the gold accrued (yellow line) and xp gained (blue line), 
which if you notice was heavily skewing towards our opponent side but we clawed back their advantage and won the game in the end.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 29, 2022)

mayurthemad01 said:


> The graph represents the gold accrued (yellow line) and xp gained (blue line),
> which if you notice was heavily skewing towards our opponent side but we clawed back their advantage and won the game in the end.


So how long the game lasted.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 29, 2022)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Dawnbreaker's ulti ain't used for damage rather it is ued for healing and if you got level 25 talent then it also applies 30% evasion under its effect.
> But dawn nowadays not in the meta but if you're confident then you can play it regardless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


which hero is in meta these days?


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Apr 29, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> So how long the game lasted.


Game lasted near 2 hours whereas the average dota 2 match lasts around 30-35 mins though; Longest match of my life.

@pkkumarcool you can check the dotabuff website for the meta picks.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

